# The 1055T Owners Club



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm getting my meat hooks on one tomorrow morning, I'll join the club thanks.


----------



## beers

Mine's still "Charged" on Newegg but should ship tomorrow =]
Coming from NJ to VA so shouldn't be long.
Will be basking in 1090t glory


----------



## sleepergsr

mines coming...ordered it today..should be here in 3 days...


----------



## stanglx302

Ordered a 1055T from Newegg as soon I saw it was up.


----------



## stanglx302

P.S. Has anyone found the official specs on these, such as max recommended volts, temp, etc.? I don't see anything on AMD's website, unless I'm not looking in the right spot.


----------



## TheCh3F

Max Temp is 62c

Lots of operating specs here.


----------



## richierich1212

Thuban Thuban Thuban!


----------



## BlackOmega

Looks like it's time to sell the ol' 720.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Thuban Thuban Thuban!

I clicked the link and it says 1.4v max. I noticed in your sig it says you have yours at 1.52. Isn't that going to kill it? I'm 100% new to AMD BTW...


----------



## richierich1212

AMD and Intel are not responsible for us overclocking. They are covering their behinds, that's all. So that's why they post "safe" voltage ranges.


----------



## test tube

--> richierich1212

The latest BIOS from Gigabyte for the Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P posted fine with the processor? I'm hoping to just be able to pop it in when it gets here and we have basically the same board.


----------



## richierich1212

Yes, did you update your BIOS yet?


----------



## test tube

Yeah, but the newest for the X variant doesn't have AGESA 3.6.6.0+ so I'm not sure it will exactly work.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
I clicked the link and it says 1.4v max. I noticed in your sig it says you have yours at 1.52. Isn't that going to kill it? I'm 100% new to AMD BTW...

Nope. It's not an intel man.









I ran my 720 @ 1.488v for months without any issue.

AMD's are heartier than Intel chips. You can run a buttload of voltage through them and they'll still work. Not to mention their operating temps are a wee bit lower.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Nope. It's not an intel man.









I ran my 720 @ 1.488v for months without any issue.

AMD's are heartier than Intel chips. *You can run a buttload of voltage through them and they'll still work.* Not to mention their operating temps are a wee bit lower.

QFT

They do love the volts


----------



## mikespit1

Ordered my 1090T from Tigerdirect. Shows up as backordered though.


----------



## jbranton

Mine should be here Friday. I got the 1055T from TigerDirect for $125 after rebate and cash back. Sign me up!


----------



## AMD_PBz

Was up all night waiting for NCIX 1090T was orderd about 430 this morning order has been processed just waiting for it to ship should have it by Friday only to start the next phase of my waiting game for CH 4 Extreme.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
P.S. Has anyone found the official specs on these, such as max recommended volts, temp, etc.? I don't see anything on AMD's website, unless I'm not looking in the right spot.

im pretty sure it should be 1.55v gotta look more into it.


----------



## sleepergsr

temp is still at 62c


----------



## Ben the OCer

Sign me up. My $125 1055T will be here tomorrow from Tiger Direct. I don't have a board yet to use it though. Unfortunately my Biostar 790GX 128M gave up the ghost (it died). I'm going to move to AM3 with possibly an Asus 890GX motherboard. I'm not completely sure about that yet though.


----------



## purpleannex

Right, i have my 1090T installed, windows installed the drivers showing 6 cores, it works fine, but no where does it show 6 cores are working.

Coretemp is a mess - shows sort of three cores at 16 C. as a 1009T!!?
cpuz- shows 4 cores and as a 1095T.
Task manager shows 4 cores.
msconfig boot shows 4 cores.
The BIOS reads it all ok.

Am i going to need to reinstall windows? Or is there something silly you have to do, regedit?


----------



## test tube

try: uninstall the processor in device manager, then restart windows.


----------



## Ben the OCer

In case you guys are looking for a board for that shiny new Thuban, Newegg has a deal on the Gigabyte 890GX board for $109.99 shipped. I just bought one for my 1055T.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
Right, i have my 1090T installed, windows installed the drivers showing 6 cores, it works fine, but no where does it show 6 cores are working.

Coretemp is a mess - shows sort of three cores at 16 C. as a 1009T!!?
cpuz- shows 4 cores and as a 1095T.
Task manager shows 4 cores.
msconfig boot shows 4 cores.
The BIOS reads it all ok.

Am i going to need to reinstall windows? Or is there something silly you have to do, regedit?

I had a similar problem going from a single-core Sempron 3200+ to a tri-core Phenom II 710. The only thing that fixed the problem, for me, is reinstalling Windows. Though I'd try the other methods others suggested first.


----------



## purpleannex

Ok, thanks for the replys so far i'll try uninstalling the cpu...


----------



## purpleannex

No, that didn't work (bangs head on table).

Any other ideas before i take the plunge, the real pain is that i don't have an optical drive installed, so i'm either going to have to get one from another pc, or try to load windows from a USB stick.


----------



## beers

Quote:

Estimated delivery 04/29/2010
Gleeeeeeee


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
No, that didn't work (bangs head on table).

Any other ideas before i take the plunge, the real pain is that i don't have an optical drive installed, so i'm either going to have to get one from another pc, or try to load windows from a USB stick.

Try to see if you can manually force it in MSConfig. Click start, put "msconfig" into the search bar, and press the enter key. Click the "Boot" tab and click the "Advanced options" button. Check the box next to "Number of processors." See if you can select 6. If you can click "OK" twice and restart the computer. If that doesn't work that's all I got.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
Try to see if you can manually force it in MSConfig. Click start, enter msconfig into the search bar, and press the enter key. Click the "Boot" tab, click "Advanced Options." Check the box next to "Number of processors." See if you can select 6. If you can click "OK" twice and restart the computer. If that doesn't work that's all I got.

Thanks, but i tried that first of all, it only shows 4 cores?!?!

i'm starting to wonder if i've got a 960T! LOL

I'm copying Windows 7 onto a bootable USB stick, going to try 'repairing windows' using that, don't suppose it will work.

I'm going to try using ACC! LOL ...you never know.

If anyones got any other ideas, please say.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Thanks, but i tried that first of all, it only shows 4 cores?!?!

i'm starting to wonder if i've got a 960T! LOL

I'm copying Windows 7 onto a bootable USB stick, going to try 'repairing windows' using that, don't suppose it will work.

I'm going to try using ACC! LOL ...you never know.

If anyones got any other ideas, please say.


No, no, you don't have a 960T. Like I said it happened to me too, with my X3 showing as a single-core. I did some Googling and found this:
http://social.answers.microsoft.com/...f-66c2928d6de4

Give it a try. I hope that helps.


----------



## purpleannex

Bios shows it as an X6 1090T, but core calibration only shows 4 cores? Have i got a dud?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Bios shows it as an X6 1090T, but core calibration only shows 4 cores? Have i got a dud?


Does the current BIOS officially support Thuban?


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


No, no, you don't have a 960T. Like I said it happened to me too, with my X3 showing as a single-core. I did some Googling and found this:
http://social.answers.microsoft.com/...f-66c2928d6de4

Give it a try. I hope that helps.


ahh, thanks for that, will try it soon, got to go out and pick up my daughter now from her nans. I'm sure i used that once before when i had multiple operating systems showing. Soundsa bit like repairing with the windows disk as well, but will try it, thanks again, i'll report back later. I don't suppose i'll be the only one with this problem.

yeah my board supports thuban, updated to latest bios too, it was one of the first, thats why i got a little carried away in buying yesterday!LOL

BTW REP+ for all your help.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Hey Thuban people









If you overclock 1090T to 3.8ghz will turbo kick it to 4.0ghz on its own?


----------



## purpleannex

i'll let you know when i have 6 cores!


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


No, no, you don't have a 960T. Like I said it happened to me too, with my X3 showing as a single-core. I did some Googling and found this:
http://social.answers.microsoft.com/...f-66c2928d6de4

Give it a try. I hope that helps.


Yahooooooooo! That worked, thanks for that! If anyone needs to do this you can download EasyBCD here , as they say, just uncheck the cores option in msconfig, then run EasyBCD and uncheck all cores under the advanced tab ('0' cores), then shut down windows completely, and restart.



Core temp is now showing 6 cores, all be it a bit mixed up, but it works, though i'm sure the temperature is wrong. Can't be below ambient!

Thanks again Ben the ocer!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
Yahooooooooo! That worked, thanks for that! If anyone needs to do this you can download EasyBCD here , as they say, just uncheck the cores option in msconfig, then run EasyBCD and uncheck all cores under the advanced tab ('0' cores), then shut down windows completely, and restart.



Core temp is now showing 6 cores, all be it a bit mixed up, but it works, though i'm sure the temperature is wrong. Can't be below ambient!

Thanks again Ben the ocer!

I'm really happy that did the trick. Glad I could help. Now overclock that sucker and report back.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


I'm really happy that did the trick. Glad I could help. Now overclock that sucker and report back.










Well, i'm trying, but it's really weird, nothing i do in the bios seems to actaully have any effect, apart from i can no longer use the same ram timings, and have to overvolt the ram to get it to post.

Theres something very strange going with this chip and my mobo. I may have to wait sometime before enough M4N82 users have x6's (if ever) before we get a proper bios release, because this one doesn't work right.

I just set the multiplier to 20x, but it still boots into windows as 3200Mhz?

Everest see's it as 20x, but thats the only thing that does.

Cpu-z see's the VID as 1.4750, which seems to be the turbo boost vcore, like it's set to maximum by default and underclcks from there.


----------



## purpleannex

I might flash the bios again, there are two for x6's, i'm on the latest, but maybe the previous one worked?


----------



## kidwolf909

My 1055T should be here tomorrow!









I hope ASUS will update my motherboard with a proper BIOS for the X6 soon!


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
My 1055T should be here tomorrow!









I hope ASUS will update my motherboard with a proper BIOS for the X6 soon!

Hope yours works better than mine...


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
i'll let you know when i have 6 cores!

Good man


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Good man









I have 6 cores, but i can no longer overclock in the bios.

Help.


----------



## ignite

Mine should be here on Friday. I just have to find a board that runs the x6 out of the box.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
I have 6 cores, but i can no longer overclock in the bios.

Help.

Crap man. Who would even know where to begin! Maybe put your old 940 back in. Reset BIOS to defaults, flash back to an older BIOS, load defaults, flash back to most current BIOS, load defaults, and try again. Since you had the issue with Windows not seeing the 6 cores, that might have caused some trouble... but who knows :-/


----------



## beers

Why oh why didn't I get it sent to my work.
UPS is typically late around these parts and I'll be out of here by 1:30..
/grumble.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Crap man. Who would even know where to begin! Maybe put your old 940 back in. Reset BIOS to defaults, flash back to an older BIOS, load defaults, flash back to most current BIOS, load defaults, and try again. Since you had the issue with Windows not seeing the 6 cores, that might have caused some trouble... but who knows :-/


Thanks for the suggestions, the bios flashed ok, and the cpu works as it should, but i've got no overclocking funtion through the multiplier. I can overclock with the FSB but, sometimes turbo kicks in using the FSB, which sends my ram skyrocketing and crashing!









I think whilst the bios does support this chip, its lost a lot of functionality. I can except that it hasn't got turbo control, but i do expect the multiplier to work. I reckon i'm going to have to wait to see if Asus can provide a proper bios and in the meantime look for a new mobo, but thats a pain as it means ram too.

At stock, it is a better chip than my overclocked X4 940, so i'm not panicking just yet, but it is disappointing when asus lead you to believe my board fully supports X6, when it obviously doesn't.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
Thanks for the suggestions, the bios flashed ok, and the cpu works as it should, but i've got no overclocking funtion through the multiplier. I can overclock with the FSB but, sometimes turbo kicks in using the FSB, which sends my ram skyrocketing and crashing!









I think whilst the bios does support this chip, its lost a lot of functionality. I can except that it hasn't got turbo control, but i do expect the multiplier to work. I reckon i'm going to have to wait to see if Asus can provide a proper bios and in the meantime look for a new mobo, but thats a pain as it means ram too.

At stock, it is a better chip than my overclocked X4 940, so i'm not panicking just yet, but it is disappointing when asus lead you to believe my board fully supports X6, when it obviously doesn't.

Stupid question, but mabye they sent you a 1055T and not a 1090T?


----------



## bangforthebuck

I want in on the club! Ordered on Monday and estimated shipped date is friday. Can't wait to get my hands on it and see how high it can OC


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newbie2009* 
Stupid question, but mabye they sent you a 1055T and not a 1090T?











Unless it's some Frankenstein chip, i'm pretty sure it's what i paid for.










As you can see, it works fine (beats an i7 960 with 8 threads @ the same Mhz hee hee!) with AM2+ and DDR2 ram, there's just something wrong with the bios, only other thing is complete reinstall of windows, but i don't see how that would affect the bios???


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*











Unless it's some Frankenstein chip, i'm pretty sure it's what i paid for.










As you can see, it works fine (beats an i7 960 with 8 threads @ the same Mhz hee hee!) with AM2+ and DDR2 ram, there's just something wrong with the bios, only other thing is complete reinstall of windows, but i don't see how that would affect the bios???


LOL. So just dodgy bios then I guess? I had my finger on the button a few times this week for the BE but held off. Luckilyenough, apparently some asus boards which are "supported" will not even post.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Look what arrived today:


































Unfortunately the motherboard won't arrive till Monday. So no overclocking results till then.


----------



## test tube

Bumping this thread.. The other OC thread has pretty much taken over this one, so now this is about 1055Ts. Post your stable OCs here and I'll add them!


----------



## xisintheend

I think I just found my new home on OCN. I'll be posting as soon as finals are over this week!


----------



## yimnvs

Getting my ram at the end of this week. Will fiddle around


----------



## test tube

Mine's coming tomorrow... Should be fun.


----------



## test tube

Nevermind, it's here.

Time to start OCing it... It generates pretty much the same amount of heat as my 940 used to.


----------



## test tube

Stuff I've learned:

-In order to reach 3.9-4.2 GHz (FSB 280 to 320), you must drop the ram divider to below your RAM's specs.
-The Northbridge is touchy with speed and voltage.
-The chips does run hotter than the 940BE at the same voltage.

Current stability testing at 3.7GHz and 1.360v.

These are my guesses for my chip, with stability:

3.9GHz - 4.1GHz - 1.45-1.5v vCore
3.8GHz - 1.425v vCore

I'm currently priming at 3.7GHz and vCore 1.36v. Socket temperature is maxing out around 58/59C.


----------



## xisintheend

Not bad. Thats the first x6 I've seen running on a AM2+ motherboard. Does anybody here know if their is a temperature bug or does my chip really idle at 20C? I know some people were saying that its being reported as 10C cooler than what it really is reporting.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xisintheend*


Not bad. Thats the first x6 I've seen running on a AM2+ motherboard. Does anybody here know if their is a temperature bug or does my chip really idle at 20C? I know some people were saying that its being reported as 10C cooler than what it really is reporting.


Yes 20'C is way off, Just read the socket cpu temp instead.

Mine says 30-31'C idle and goes up to 59-61'C primeload with a TRUE Black.


----------



## test tube

My on-die sensor is 10C less than my socket temp, yeah.

I kind of doubt that >62C will hurt these processors all that much, a lot of the K10 maxes are 70C.

Still priming stable. Pretty solid OC being that it's undervolted,


----------



## purpleannex

My cpu (not core value) maxed out @ 53Â°C during my 2 hr prime run @ 4.2Ghz @ 1.526v, thats with a megalem.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I have been folding the last 8 hours and my cpu is maxed out at 44Â°C. Although I am running stock speeds/voltages. I am enjoying this processor.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
I have been folding the last 8 hours and my cpu is maxed out at 44Â°C. Although I am running stock speeds/voltages. I am enjoying this processor.

I figured out the problem, it was a defective Hyper 212+. I swapped it with the other one I have and now it's loading almost 10C less.

Which gives me now some OCing headroom.









The chip also failed 6 hours in at 1.36v and 3.7GHz, Priming and Linpacking.

At 3.8GHz it's getting about 63.5GFLOPs on linpack.


----------



## Affinity

Subscribed.


----------



## test tube

Final OC - 12 Hours Prime95 and LinX stable

Cpu: 1055T
Batch: ?
Name: Test Tube
Stepping: 0
Frequency: 3820MHz
ref*multi: 283*13.5
CPU voltage: 1.42v
CPU-NB: 1.275v
nb frequency: 2264MHz
NB volts: 1.200v
RAM: 6GB DDR2 5-4-4-10-16-2T @ 754MHz
Motherboard: GA-MA790X-UD4P
Bios: F10A
cooling: Hyper 212+

Bootable to 4.1GHz but not stable


----------



## xisintheend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Yes 20'C is way off, Just read the socket cpu temp instead.

Mine says 30-31'C idle and goes up to 59-61'C primeload with a TRUE Black.


Are you referring to the temps I have selected in red?

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8387/tempsgo.jpg


----------



## test tube

3dmark06










*x264 HD 3.0*

Average my system: *55.53*
Average Core i7 975 @ 3.33GHz: *52.8*
Average Core i5 750 @ 3.80GHz: *59.98*

Average 1st pass my system: *76.28*
Average 1st pass Core i7 975 @ 3.33GHz: *74.81*
Average 1st pass Core i5 750 @ 3.80GHz: *92.20*

Average 2nd pass my system: *34.74*
Average 2nd pass Core i7 975 @ 3.33GHz: *30.80*
Average 2nd pass Core i5 750 @ 3.80GHz: *27.77*

It should be noted that the 2nd pass usually takes 3-6 times longer than the 1st, so in terms of real world encoding the 1055T/975 will be much faster.


----------



## test tube

Here are some more tests to show how the NB speed affects the performance of the processor:

*3DMark06 Score* (2.8GHz NB/1.35v)
18388 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score: 6884
SM 3.0 Score: 8089
CPU Score: 6691

*x264 HD 3.0* (2.8GHz NB/1.35v)
1st Pass: 76.76
2nd Pass: 34.79
Average: 55.78

Thus the NB speed does not seem to offer much benefit at higher clocks, at least from these benchmarks.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
I figured out the problem, it was a defective Hyper 212+. I swapped it with the other one I have and now it's loading almost 10C less.

Which gives me now some OCing headroom.









The chip also failed 6 hours in at 1.36v and 3.7GHz, Priming and Linpacking.

At 3.8GHz it's getting about 63.5GFLOPs on linpack.

I get 64Gflops at 3.5ghz.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
I figured out the problem, it was a defective Hyper 212+. I swapped it with the other one I have and now it's loading almost 10C less.

Which gives me now some OCing headroom.









The chip also failed 6 hours in at 1.36v and 3.7GHz, Priming and Linpacking.

At 3.8GHz it's getting about 63.5GFLOPs on linpack.

I just noticed I get more flops because my ram is faster. I downclocked it to 1040mhz and now I am at 62Gflops


----------



## test tube

Yep, that's exactly it. I have to underclock my RAM to keep the thing stable unfortunately.

BTW post your stuff and I'll add it.


----------



## fireedo

yeaah...I'm back for several time to AMD ....time to OC







.... nice to see some OC result here


----------



## test tube

I've been playing with the MSR values for this thing for the past couple of hours and while I can easily change the voltage I have no idea how to change the multiplier (or how AMD Overdrive does it, for that matter). I figure there has to be a way to reach the turbo multipliers somehow, but I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## utnorris

Well I am half way through an OCCT run at 3.5Ghz. Still need to tweak the voltages, it's been awhile since I did an AMD setup.

CPU - 1.42v
CPU/NB - 1.25v
NB - 1.2v
Memory is at 840Mhz (Normally 800Mhz)

Temps with a Corsair H50 are peaking around 53c every now, but are mostly at 49c and that's with an ambient of 27c, so not bad, but not great. This is on a Gigabyte MA78LM-S2H mother board. Ram are Crucial Ballistix, 4Gb DDR2 800Mhz. So all in all, not bad. This is my media server box and folder and not my main rig, but for the price it's nothing to scoff at.


----------



## getbigtony

i have it in the sealed box sitting here
who wants it!?


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utnorris* 
Well I am half way through an OCCT run at 3.5Ghz. Still need to tweak the voltages, it's been awhile since I did an AMD setup.

CPU - 1.42v
CPU/NB - 1.25v
NB - 1.2v
Memory is at 840Mhz (Normally 800Mhz)

Temps with a Corsair H50 are peaking around 53c every now, but are mostly at 49c and that's with an ambient of 27c, so not bad, but not great. This is on a Gigabyte MA78LM-S2H mother board. Ram are Crucial Ballistix, 4Gb DDR2 800Mhz. So all in all, not bad. This is my media server box and folder and not my main rig, but for the price it's nothing to scoff at.









You can probably get more out of it, especially at that voltage... If it doesn't post at higher FSBs, drop the memory ratio to 533 or less.


----------



## utnorris

Well, it's funny, I got it to make the 1 hour run of OCCT, but then I shut it down and switched over to my WHS HD and added my RAID card to it and now even 3.2Ghz isn't being finicky. I shouldn't expect anything really, this is a basic MB, so I am not surprised that I am not getting more. I will keep messing with it, but it will have to wait till after Saturday when the folding challenge on xtremesystems is done.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Yep, that's exactly it. I have to underclock my RAM to keep the thing stable unfortunately.

BTW post your stuff and I'll add it.

My ram is back up to 1.5ghz and running sweet with 4ghz. cinebench score is 7.06 at 4ghz.


----------



## jj775

Add me to the club


----------



## test tube

added


----------



## shnur

Add me, twice! lol
Actually, I still need to get my boards to be able to setup everything


----------



## jj775

Why am I not first on the list with highest clocks?


----------



## test tube

I fixed that too.


----------



## utnorris

Anyone have one of these or have an opinion on these MB in regards to overclocking the 1055T?

Asus M4A78L-M
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H

I would like a board that is around $100 or less that supports DDR2, would love on board PWR/RST switches, a BIOS LED and overclocks well. I would hate to have to switch to DDR3, but if I have to I guess I will. Any suggestions?


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Anyone have one of these or have an opinion on these MB in regards to overclocking the 1055T?

Asus M4A78L-M
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H

I would like a board that is around $100 or less that supports DDR2, would love on board PWR/RST switches, a BIOS LED and overclocks well. I would hate to have to switch to DDR3, but if I have to I guess I will. Any suggestions?


=_=

You need a nice board that will do good fsb overclocking.
Try one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010200022%201070946 434%204027&name=$75%20-%20$100


----------



## awdrifter

Just curious, has anyone been able to force the Turbo Core multi on the 1055T with all 6 cores loaded? It looks like the CPU can do 4.2ghz if not for the HTT bus limit, has anyone tried ocing with the CnQ on? The Turbo Core mode should give the cores 16.5x multi for the 1055T, so with 257 HTT, it should hit 4.2ghz in Turbo Core mode.


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Just curious, has anyone been able to force the Turbo Core multi on the 1055T with all 6 cores loaded? It looks like the CPU can do 4.2ghz if not for the HTT bus limit, has anyone tried ocing with the CnQ on? The Turbo Core mode should give the cores 16.5x multi for the 1055T, so with 257 HTT, it should hit 4.2ghz in Turbo Core mode.


Nope, and believe me I've tried.


----------



## kromar

maybe i got that wrong but isnt the Turbo mode supposed to set in when a application supports no multi core to speed it up a bit?

here is what im testing at the moment, temps are a bit high since my fans are running on "low" speed so there is a bit room for more ghz:O
the bios for my board is really buggy, i cant lower the ram multi, cant turn off C&Q and some other funny things i had to figure out before i could get anything near stable....
i would like to reach 4ghz but i think it might not be possible with this bios and i have to wait for one that acctually does what it should^^

Vcore: 1.408v
NB: 1.1v
CPU-NB: 1.35v









@jj775: how do you test stability? is that [email protected] stable or is it just a bench setting?


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


maybe i got that wrong but isnt the Turbo mode supposed to set in when a application supports no multi core to speed it up a bit?

here is what im testing at the moment, temps are a bit high since my fans are running on "low" speed so there is a bit room for more ghz:O
the bios for my board is really buggy, i cant lower the ram multi, cant turn off C&Q and some other funny things i had to figure out before i could get anything near stable....
i would like to reach 4ghz but i think it might not be possible with this bios and i have to wait for one that acctually does what it should^^

Vcore: 1.408v
NB: 1.1v
CPU-NB: 1.35v

@jj775: how do you test stability? is that [email protected] stable or is it just a bench setting?


My voltage fluctuates, because I cant disable c"n"q. At load my voltage is 1.5v


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
=_=

You need a nice board that will do good fsb overclocking.
Try one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010200022%201070946 434%204027&name=$75%20-%20$100

Thanks, but the link you posted doesn't show up. What board was it?


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utnorris* 
Thanks, but the link you posted doesn't show up. What board was it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...$75%20-%20$100


----------



## kromar

how about adding the CPU-NB-VID to the chart? i think its a important value when it comes to NB clocks....


----------



## test tube

It's in there as vNB

Northbridge clocks made less than 1% or less difference when I benched my system 2200MHz vs. 2800MHz though


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


It's in there as vNB

Northbridge clocks made less than 1% or less difference when I benched my system 2200MHz vs. 2800MHz though


I have the same board as you and my cpu-nb is 1.55v.


----------



## test tube

That's probably more than you need, for instance I was nearly stable at 2800MHz with 1.40v.


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


That's probably more than you need, for instance I was nearly stable at 2800MHz with 1.40v.


With my last experience with the 955, i know 1.55v - 1.57v is safe and do not cause lock ups or bsod. So I set that so I do not have to be tweaking it all the time whenever i increase bus clock.

Edit: I have the 790x not fx


----------



## test tube

The 790X is a DDR2 board. Are you sure?









Edit: My bad, I meant XT not X or FX.


----------



## kromar

anyone else needs to increase RAM voltage and CPU-NB-ViD when raising the FSB?
i always set the NB multi so its around 2000... i thought i would need to increase the NB voltage when i increase the FSB and not the CPU-NB to get it stable 
stable setting @3.8ghz:

FSB:272x14
NB freq: 1904
Vdimm: [email protected] (ram is rated [email protected]) screen freezes with anything lower @8k fft p95 blend
NB voltage: 1.1v (1.1v stock)
CPU-NB: 1.35v (1.15v stock) anything lower will give fatal errors @1024k fft p95 blend
Vcore: 1.408v

is that normal voltage behavior or might there be an other bios problem with the voltages?


----------



## Sodalink

I got in to the $105 deal... $109 for me because I got rushed rebate. Join me in!

should have my pc ready on Tuesday since im getting my mobo and ram that day.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
anyone else needs to increase RAM voltage and CPU-NB-ViD when raising the FSB?
i always set the NB multi so its around 2000... i thought i would need to increase the NB voltage when i increase the FSB and not the CPU-NB to get it stable 
stable setting @3.8ghz:

FSB:272x14
NB freq: 1904
Vdimm: [email protected] (ram is rated [email protected]) screen freezes with anything lower @8k fft p95 blend
NB voltage: 1.1v (1.1v stock)
CPU-NB: 1.35v (1.15v stock) anything lower will give fatal errors @1024k fft p95 blend
Vcore: 1.408v

is that normal voltage behavior or might there be an other bios problem with the voltages? 

Mine just doesn't boot at stock RAM speeds no matter what voltage I use.

But hey, if it's stable... None of those voltages are really anything to worry about.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Mine just doesn't boot at stock RAM speeds no matter what voltage I use.

But hey, if it's stable... None of those voltages are really anything to worry about.

maybe your bios has the same ram multi bug as mine... i can not set the multi manually to x4, the bios will set it to x5.33 which makes it a real pain to oc with the FSB...

EDIT: im not worried at this point, i just wanna know if its normal that i have to increase the CPU-NB voltage and not the NB voltage when raising the FSB.


----------



## CryWin

Has anyone here tried Virtualbox to set a virtual machine to 8 cores and try a -bigadv? On my tricore I can set it to 6 threads...


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryWin* 
Has anyone here tried Virtualbox to set a virtual machine to 8 cores and try a -bigadv? On my tricore I can set it to 6 threads...

Link to download please.


----------



## jj775

I have not tested stability on this clock yet.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryWin* 
Has anyone here tried Virtualbox to set a virtual machine to 8 cores and try a -bigadv? On my tricore I can set it to 6 threads...

I want to try this, how do we set it up?


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
EDIT: im not worried at this point, i just wanna know if its normal that i have to increase the CPU-NB voltage and not the NB voltage when raising the FSB.

It is, I had to up mine to get it stable.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
It is, I had to up mine to get it stable.

ok but when i start increasing the NB clock do i need to raise the CPU-NB voltage even further? seems that there is not much room to increase the NB clock:O
and how high can i go on the CPU-NB voltage? as high as with the Vcore?

and one last question... my NB voltage is still at stock, when exactly do i need to raise it?


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
ok but when i start increasing the NB clock do i need to raise the CPU-NB voltage even further? seems that there is not much room to increase the NB clock:O
and how high can i go on the CPU-NB voltage? as high as with the Vcore?

and one last question... my NB voltage is still at stock, when exactly do i need to raise it?

Yes. To hit 2.8Ghz-3.0Ghz you need 1.35v-1.45v it seems like. Not that I saw any real performance increase by making it higher.

You can go up to 1.45v I would say, though some people will crank it even higher.

I haven't needed to play with the NB voltage at all yet for stability, so I don't know.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Yes. To hit 2.8Ghz-3.0Ghz you need 1.35v-1.45v it seems like. Not that I saw any real performance increase by making it higher.

You can go up to 1.45v I would say, though some people will crank it even higher.

I haven't needed to play with the NB voltage at all yet for stability, so I don't know.

You had to see ram read/Write speeds increase with Nb overclock.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Yes. To hit 2.8Ghz-3.0Ghz you need 1.35v-1.45v it seems like. Not that I saw any real performance increase by making it higher.

You can go up to 1.45v I would say, though some people will crank it even higher.

I haven't needed to play with the NB voltage at all yet for stability, so I don't know.

hmm the thing is i already need about 1.35-1.4v CPU-NB (still testing) to be stable @3.8ghz with the NB @~2000mhz and each 100mhz on the cpu clock i need to raise the CPU-NB even further...
so lets say i want to get 4ghz stable i would probably need ~1.5v CPU-NB and that wont let much room for a NB clock increase since as far as i know i will need about 0.1V for a 200mhz increase:O
and according to this table (cant find the link anymore where it was tested)








a ~2500mhz NB clock would be the sweet spot which would need ~0.25V increase on the CPU-NB which would end up @ 1.75V and that seems way to much:O
maybe its all a bit buggy because of the beta bios which really messes up some things


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
hmm the thing is i already need about 1.35-1.4v CPU-NB (still testing) to be stable @3.8ghz with the NB @~2000mhz and each 100mhz on the cpu clock i need to raise the CPU-NB even further...
so lets say i want to get 4ghz stable i would probably need ~1.5v CPU-NB and that wont let much room for a NB clock increase since as far as i know i will need about 0.1V for a 200mhz increase:O
and according to this table (cant find the link anymore where it was tested)
a ~2500mhz NB clock would be the sweet spot which would need ~0.25V increase on the CPU-NB which would end up @ 1.75V and that seems way to much:O
maybe its all a bit buggy because of the beta bios which really messes up some things









That is pretty much what I did. i set my cpu-nb to 1.55v. 1.75 is to hi for air cooling.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
That is pretty much what I did. i set my cpu-nb to 1.55v. 1.75 is to hi for air cooling.









so your running with these settings?
[email protected] 14x 286
vcore: 1.5v
CPU-NB: [email protected]
RAM: 1524mhz

what memory timings do you have and did you need to increase your Vdimm at all?


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
so your running with these settings?
[email protected] 14x 286
vcore: 1.5v
CPU-NB: [email protected]
RAM: 1524mhz

what memory timings do you have and did you need to increase your Vdimm at all?

Well both our rams are different, you would have to test what timings work for you. i increased my ram volts to 1.75 from 1.65 stock. I am running 9-9-9-24. Your ram seems better than mine though. You should get better results.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
Well both our rams are different, you would have to test what timings work for you. i increased my ram volts to 1.75 from 1.65 stock. I am running 9-9-9-24. Your ram seems better than mine though. You should get better results.

well the strange thing is that my ram is rated as [email protected] yet i need to increase the voltage to 1.75-1.8 (still testing) to get it stable @1524mhz 

whats the frequency your ram is rated @1.65v? 1333?


----------



## Biermann

Hmm seems quite a few including myself have had issue with getting decent timings with a Giagbyte mobo when overclocking this chip. I had to loosen mine up to 9-9-9-27 just to get past 3.5ghz. Running 1.690v

I had to drop the multiplier to 4x because 5.33x wouldn't successfully boot Win7 after 3.7ghz.

I have also tried adjusting the NB and HT multipliers down to 8 to drop their speed a bit to try and boost my CPU clock further, but instantly things get screwed. May have to wait out a BIOS update before going further.

Seems some ASUS mobo users have reached 4ghz without much fuss, any owners out there that can confirm this, or their experience with the ASUS bios/board.


----------



## Moparman

Well as soon as i find away to flash my bios without a cpu ill be able to run my new 1055T setup.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biermann* 
Hmm seems quite a few including myself have had issue with getting decent timings with a Giagbyte mobo when overclocking this chip. I had to loosen mine up to 9-9-9-27 just to get past 3.5ghz. Running 1.690v

I had to drop the multiplier to 4x because 5.33x wouldn't successfully boot Win7 after 3.7ghz.

I have also tried adjusting the NB and HT multipliers down to 8 to drop their speed a bit to try and boost my CPU clock further, but instantly things get screwed. May have to wait out a BIOS update before going further.

Seems some ASUS mobo users have reached 4ghz without much fuss, any owners out there that can confirm this, or their experience with the ASUS bios/board.

at least you can set your ram multi down to 4, mine gets set back to 5.33 when i try to do so^^
i have given quite some test reports about the bios problems in the gigabyte forum and hope they will submit them to the software engineers and we get a decent bios soon:O


----------



## Biermann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Just curious, has anyone been able to force the Turbo Core multi on the 1055T with all 6 cores loaded? It looks like the CPU can do 4.2ghz if not for the HTT bus limit, has anyone tried ocing with the CnQ on? The Turbo Core mode should give the cores 16.5x multi for the 1055T, so with 257 HTT, it should hit 4.2ghz in Turbo Core mode.

Yep I tried this when first screwing around with AMD OD, trying to see if I could successfully change #of cores boosted to 5. However the interaction between the board and the software is quite poor. Many options are not blacked out but if you change them they just reset to default when you try to apply. Overall things were very wonky and untrustworthy because my voltage settings etc. in the BIOS are not updated in AMD OD so you have to reset them to equal values. But sometimes I would get a crash just by applying the same settings as I had successfully stress tested set from the BIOS.

Anyhow after screwing with it long enough I was able to get it run with a 256x multi and was getting 5x 4.2ghz cores boosting though it technically should have been locked to 3. One core was rotating at a lower base multi and the other's would all be 4.2ghz. I tried Cinebench CPU single core, but again I was seeing core hand-offs and weird stuff that ultimately gave no usable results. Even though I have C1E, CNQ, etc all disabled, the board will still occasionally drop 1 or 2 cores to 4x (1.xx ghz) when idling or running light usage. Hopefully Giga will be fast on a BIOS update that will resolve these problems.


----------



## Biermann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
at least you can set your ram multi down to 4, mine gets set back to 5.33 when i try to do so^^
i have given quite some test reports about the bios problems in the gigabyte forum and hope they will submit them to the software engineers and we get a decent bios soon:O

Thanks for submitting the bugs, hopefully things will get worked soon and we get a rock solid BIOS.

Are you able to adjust your HT Link and NB multipliers successfully w/o issue. I can't get my board to post w/o error for anything other than AUTO, which selects 10x for both no matter the OC.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biermann* 
Thanks for submitting the bugs, hopefully things will get worked soon and we get a rock solid BIOS.

Are you able to adjust your HT Link and NB multipliers successfully w/o issue. I can't get my board to post w/o error for anything other than AUTO, which selects 10x for both no matter the OC.

yes i can manually adjust them, are you sure its not the ram multi that is causing the problem? you mentioned you set it to x4, are you sure this works? try set it to x5.33 and then set the NB/HT manually and see if that will let you boot.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
well the strange thing is that my ram is rated as [email protected] yet i need to increase the voltage to 1.75-1.8 (still testing) to get it stable @1524mhz 

whats the frequency your ram is rated @1.65v? 1333?

Yes 1333.


----------



## kromar

it seems strange that i need to increase my Vdimm when im under 1600 and my ram should run it with 1.65v... maybe that is also a bios problem









im working on 3.9ghz and i think its almost stable


----------



## Biermann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
yes i can manually adjust them, are you sure its not the ram multi that is causing the problem? you mentioned you set it to x4, are you sure this works? try set it to x5.33 and then set the NB/HT manually and see if that will let you boot.

Thanks for your response. I tried also many times with Ram 5.33x, I just switched the multiplier to 4x for 3.7Ghz and to try for higher since I cant seem to reduce the NB multi to something lower ~2400mhz.

So after my last post I tried it again, this time after the first POST failure, I dropped the CPU speed to 3.2Ghz and reduced the NB multi one tick to 9. Computer booted fine, however AMD OD is reporting the NB still at 10x and the speed reading backs it up.

Gonna try a few more thing to see if I can get it to stick, the NB doesn't look like it wants to stretch beyond 2700mhz. So i'm stuck until I can reduce the multi. Do you by chance know the temp limit on the AMB NB, maybe I need to rig up some direct cooling.


----------



## kromar

are you also lowering the HT freq? otherwise the NB freq will always increase because it needs to be equal or higher.


----------



## Yogi

Hi

crappy cell pics for now

Razor blade test.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Hi

crappy cell pics for now

Razor blade test.


Nice







. Now lets some overclocking.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Im in. Just can't OC yet until ASUS gets on the ball with this motherboard.


----------



## utnorris

Anyone figure out how to disable the CNQ on Gigabyte so that it doesn't drop the multi down to x4 yet? Sometimes it is disabled and sometimes it is not, somewhat annoying. Right now my chip is OC to 3500, but it has reduced the multi down to x4 and stays there. I usually have to reboot the system to get it to put the multi back to 14. Any suggestions?


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utnorris* 
Anyone figure out how to disable the CNQ on Gigabyte so that it doesn't drop the multi down to x4 yet? Sometimes it is disabled and sometimes it is not, somewhat annoying. Right now my chip is OC to 3500, but it has reduced the multi down to x4 and stays there. I usually have to reboot the system to get it to put the multi back to 14. Any suggestions?

We have to wait on bios update.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Pulled the trigger on a 1055T and an ASUS Crosshair Formula IV on Friday. Should be here in a day or so.


----------



## Biermann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
are you also lowering the HT freq? otherwise the NB freq will always increase because it needs to be equal or higher.

Yes I was reducing them together equal amounts, will try dropping the HT below the NB see if it helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utnorris* 
Anyone figure out how to disable the CNQ on Gigabyte so that it doesn't drop the multi down to x4 yet? Sometimes it is disabled and sometimes it is not, somewhat annoying. Right now my chip is OC to 3500, but it has reduced the multi down to x4 and stays there. I usually have to reboot the system to get it to put the multi back to 14. Any suggestions?

Nope same problem here, sometimes it activates, sometimes not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed* 
Pulled the trigger on a 1055T and an ASUS Crosshair Formula IV on Friday. Should be here in a day or so.

Really interested to see your results with that board. Seems ASUS has the stronger 1st Bios based on other's OC results I've seen.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utnorris* 
Anyone figure out how to disable the CNQ on Gigabyte so that it doesn't drop the multi down to x4 yet? Sometimes it is disabled and sometimes it is not, somewhat annoying. Right now my chip is OC to 3500, but it has reduced the multi down to x4 and stays there. I usually have to reboot the system to get it to put the multi back to 14. Any suggestions?

You just need to wait for a more current bios update.

Asus released a bios update for the Crosshair III yesterday, but didn't fix the x4 multi stuff.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed* 
Pulled the trigger on a 1055T and an ASUS Crosshair Formula IV on Friday. Should be here in a day or so.

If you do not get upwards of 4ghz, I will be disappointed.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
You just need to wait for a more current bios update.

Asus released a bios update for the Crosshair III yesterday, but didn't fix the x4 multi stuff.

Normal asus is on top of everything. They are slacking.


----------



## kromar

i have a really strange phenomena when testing with p95... the first time i start stressing i usually get a rounding error during the first 1024k fft. when i abort the test and start a new one, it passes just fine... im testing now with the first setting i got the error and see if i can "reproduce" this. when i start a stress test i always get some weired Vcore fluctuation which i think could cause this problem if it turns out to be the case every time i stress test.
i really hope gigabyte will release a new BIOS soon

EDIT: ok did some test with different settings and i was wrong, i guess i was just lucky some times...

still strange, no mather what i do i always get rounding errors... any tips on that?


----------



## Aqualoon

Anyone getting a Hyper Transport Flood Sync Error when attempting to go above a certain FSB?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Anyone getting a Hyper Transport Flood Sync Error when attempting to go above a certain FSB?

never seen this error... where do you get this?


----------



## RainMan420

HTFS error normally means you have an outdated Bios. Update the Bios and that error should dissapear.


----------



## Aqualoon

Have the most recent BIOS thus my 790FX board is able to take the x6 chip









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
never seen this error... where do you get this?

I get this error whenever I put my FSB above 260


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
Nice







. Now lets some overclocking.









Ive had it for a while, but was waiting for my AM3 mounting bracket. Probably wont get it setup until Wednesday tho


----------



## kromar

wohoo i was somehow able to reduce the ram multi to x4:O nonetheless i think my ram might be bad, gona see what they suggest for testing at the ocz forum....


----------



## jj775

What are you nb clocks guys?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
We have to wait on bios update.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biermann* 
Yes I was reducing them together equal amounts, will try dropping the HT below the NB see if it helps.

Nope same problem here, sometimes it activates, sometimes not.

Really interested to see your results with that board. Seems ASUS has the stronger 1st Bios based on other's OC results I've seen.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
You just need to wait for a more current bios update.

Asus released a bios update for the Crosshair III yesterday, but didn't fix the x4 multi stuff.

Figures. I wonder how long it will take MFG's to start rolling out new BIOS' for these, although it's a good sign to see Asus already starting too.

Different subject, is it just me or are there like 10 times the amount of boards to choose from on the Intel side (just current models)? Asus has 6 different ROG boards for Intel (x58, P55) including two mATX boards and only two AMD ROG boards which are essentially the same board with an updated NB/SB. I would have bought a ROG series board in a heartbeat had it been mATX and in the $150 range. Just disappointing.


----------



## RainMan420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Have the most recent BIOS thus my 790FX board is able to take the x6 chip









I get this error whenever I put my FSB above 260


Then you are out of luck, you will need to wait till they release an even newer Bios that fixes the HTFSE error. Asus had a few boards that had exact same error as well. The x6's are fairly new, I would call MSI and have them help you out


----------



## jj775

These are the settings I am testing now.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Ooh looks nice. What vcore are you using?


----------



## kromar

I'm back to stock till a new BIOS is released, its just so unstable and random values change no mater what i set in the BIOS its just ridiculous....


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


I'm back to stock till a new BIOS is released, its just so unstable and random values change no mater what i set in the BIOS its just ridiculous....


Which BIOS are you using?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


which bios are you using?


f8h


----------



## test tube

_wrong thread_


----------



## fireedo

Although this not the best here but I think this is the best personal achievement


----------



## Yogi

Just a little OC for now. Ill go for 4ghz whens schools over


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Just a little OC for now. Ill go for 4ghz whens schools over





















jk. Lets see what you chip got.


----------



## Aqualoon

That's it, I'm so messing around with my OC tonight!


----------



## Biermann

Wonder if the reviewers are having issues with the new Gigabyte 890 boards/BIOS. I saw many previews 2wks ago, but none of them have released a full review.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 









jk. Lets see what you chip got.









That at stock volts!?
EFF I NEED 1.425V to RUN ~3.4Ghz. It's like my C2 965 all over again








However, a trend of 0.05v for every extra 300mhz isn't so bad to me anyway


----------



## test tube

That's below stock volts... Stock voltage is 1.375v and 1.475v turbo core.


----------



## xd_1771

My OC is almost finished, but don't add me yet!


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Just a little OC for now. Ill go for 4ghz whens schools over









Download the latest cpu-z


----------



## Ben the OCer

*Name*
Ben the OCer

*Hardware Info*
CPU Model: 1055T
Batch: 1013CPCW
RAM: OCZ Platinum 2GB Single Stick DDR3 8-8-7-10-35-1T @ 1620MHZ
Motherboard: GA-890GPA-UD3H
Bios Version: F6
CPU Cooling: Sunbeam Tuniq Tower 120

*Settings*
CPU Clock: 3800MHz (304x12.5)
NB Clock: 2128MHz (304x7)
HT Link Clock: 2128MHZ (304x7)
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
RAM Voltage: 1.59v
NB Voltage: 1.3v

*Screen Shots*
Prime95
26 hours and 10 minutes stable









3DMark Vantage
Score: P9051
CPU: 19210
GPU: 7695









3DMark06
Score: 14697
CPU: 6573
SM 2.0: 5420
SM 3.0: 6123









Cinebench R11.5
CPU: 6.73 pts
OpenGL: 62.27 fps









Cinebench R10
Single CPU Render: 4388
Multiple CPU Render: 21329
Multiprocessor Speedup: 4.86 x
OpenGL Standard: 7956









Fritz 9 Chess Benchmark
Relative speed: 27.11
Kilo nodes per second: 13010


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
*Name*
Ben the OCer

*Hardware Info*
CPU Model: 1055T
Batch: 1013CPCW
RAM: OCZ Platinum 2GB Single Stick DDR3 8-8-7-10-35-1T @ 1620MHZ
Motherboard: GA-890GPA-UD3H
Bios Version: F6
CPU Cooling: Sunbeam Tuniq Tower 120

*Settings*
CPU Clock: 3800MHz (304x12.5)
NB Clock: 2128MHz (304x7)
HT Link Clock: 2128MHZ (304x7)
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
RAM Voltage: 1.59v
NB Voltage: 1.3v

*Screen Shots*
Prime95
26 hours and 10 minutes stable









3DMark Vantage
Score: P9051
CPU: 19210
GPU: 7695









3DMark06
Score: 14697
CPU: 6573
SM 2.0: 5420
SM 3.0: 6123









Cinebench R11.5
CPU: 6.73 pts
OpenGL: 62.27 fps









Cinebench R10
Single CPU Render: 4388
Multiple CPU Render: 21329
Multiprocessor Speedup: 4.86 x
OpenGL Standard: 7956









Fritz 9 Chess Benchmark
Relative speed: 27.11
Kilo nodes per second: 13010









Nice OC! I applaud your work, but why the 12.5x multi? I don't understand why people drop the multi for a final OC... I can understand if you're searching for your max HTT base clock, but other than that...?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Nice OC! I applaud your work, but why the 12.5x multi? I don't understand why people drop the multi for a final OC... I can understand if you're searching for your max HTT base clock, but other than that...?

Ideal RAM clock and 304x12.5 gives me exactly 3800MHz. You might not want to quote all my screen shots. It might annoy some people.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
Ideal RAM clock and 304x12.5 gives me exactly 3800MHz.

Well I mean, isn't the "ideal" ram clock one that will let you run the tightest timings since these are AMD chips? However, I do appreciate your desire for an exact OC. I too hate odd numbers lol. Did you try clocking it at 14x though? Just to see how high it will go? I have a 1013CPCW as well, so this looks promising for me  What are your temps like under prime?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Well I mean, isn't the "ideal" ram clock one that will let you run the tightest timings since these are AMD chips? However, I do appreciate your desire for an exact OC. I too hate odd numbers lol. Did you try clocking it at 14x though? Just to see how high it will go? I have a 1013CPCW as well, so this looks promising for me  What are your temps like under prime?

I haven't done much testing on the ideal clock to timing ratio with this RAM. I just wanted a high RAM clock and I tightened the timings accordingly. That base clock and multiplier combination gave me the highest clock without going over what I've tested as stable. I might try for higher sometime.

For the temperatures I use a thermal diode from my NZXT Sentry 2 that is attached to the side of the IHS of the 1055T. None of the temperature programs give correct readings it seems any. On a worm day a few days ago it idled at about 32C and loaded at about 42C. Right now it's colder in the house and idling at around 25C and loading at 34C (when I ran Prime95 for a couple minutes).


----------



## richierich1212

Some chips clock better at lower multipliers than high ones.


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
I'm back to stock till a new BIOS is released, its just so unstable and random values change no mater what i set in the BIOS its just ridiculous....


same here with my UD5P, no matter what i put and save, when you get to windows, it varies, f8h is one dodgy bios.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Well I mean, isn't the "ideal" ram clock one that will let you run the tightest timings since these are AMD chips? However, I do appreciate your desire for an exact OC. I too hate odd numbers lol. Did you try clocking it at 14x though? Just to see how high it will go? I have a 1013CPCW as well, so this looks promising for me  What are your temps like under prime?

From what I've read, yes, you're right. But I have also seen benchmarks showing improvements from higher speeds. So I would prioritize it this way, 1) Timings, 2) Speed. So if you can get the timing as low as possible and then up the speed, great! The differences were never significant though from graphs.

As far as frequency is concerned, I'm not sure how these newer CPU's are (both Intel and AMD) because on my old 775 setup (sig), the higher the FSB the better/faster my computer would perform. It's more raw power. Though, I'm seeing in these newer chips that this is no longer the case. However, I am sure that I would want to have a higher fsb if I can get the same clock.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balb0wa* 
same here with my UD5P, no matter what i put and save, when you get to windows, it varies, f8h is one dodgy bios.

i asked if there are any news on a BIOS update and i got told that the Taiwan programmers rarely let them know about updates or release dates so i guess we just have to wait for it:/
i hope it will be faster than usual because this BIOS is the worst ever


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
As far as frequency is concerned, I'm not sure how these newer CPU's are (both Intel and AMD) because on my old 775 setup (sig), the higher the FSB the better/faster my computer would perform. It's more raw power. Though, I'm seeing in these newer chips that this is no longer the case. However, I am sure that I would want to have a higher fsb if I can get the same clock.

The reason is mostly that the northbridge integrated memory controllers now run on multipliers for both AMD and Intel setups, so they can be adjusted manually without necessarily having to rely solely on the FSB. So it doesn't make a big deal, though for some reason having the FSB set too high (>320 for me) will cause the computer not to post (not sure why this is).

Added Ben and a simple OC guide


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Download the latest cpu-z









I noticed right after I posted. Got the latest one now.


----------



## Brutos

i don post much but i always read this forum one of the most helpful. Keep it up guys great knowledge base on here.

Got mine will be putting it together soon.
Full build
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H 890GX
AMD Phenom II X6 1055t
Crucial Ballistix 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 PC3 12800
Titan Fenrir Limited Edition Cooler
Sony AD7241S 24x DVDÂ±RW SATA
Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500GB SATAII
Xigmatek Utgard Black Mid Tower Case
Corsair 650W TX Series PSU
LG W2361V 23" LCD Widescreen Full HD Gaming monitor 1920x1080


----------



## Zexs

Guys for some reason I go in to my Bios and disable Quiet N Cool and save and boot to windows and I turn on AMD overdrive, it still shows that is on. So I go to Bios again and Quiet N Cool is enable again. I'm trying to disable so I can try to overclock. Also, When I use AMD Overdrive and disable turbo mode, it wont work, it goes back to turbo on. Any advice. I also would like my CPU to run at 3.2 and not 2.8. If I disable Quiet N Cool, would it do that. Thanks
Spec's below


----------



## richierich1212

Might be BIOS issues, sorry Zexs. You'd think these guys would all be ready, but nooo.


----------



## Zexs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Might be BIOS issues, sorry Zexs. You'd think these guys would all be ready, but nooo.

Ok, thx. I guess I'll wait on Bios.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Just got my new motherboard (ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3) and overclocking now. This chip runs amazing! Barely any voltage needed to get it up there. Currently at 3.86GHz with 1.375v.

Temps are getting higher than I like (close to 60) which either means this AS5 just needs more time to break in or I may need to re-seat. I am contemplating picking up some new tim. Probably gonna go with OCZ Freeze.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Just got my new motherboard (ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3) and overclocking now. This chip runs amazing! Barely any voltage needed to get it up there. Currently at 3.86GHz with 1.375v.

Temps are getting higher than I like (close to 60) which either means this AS5 just needs more time to break in or I may need to re-seat. I am contemplating picking up some new tim. Probably gonna go with OCZ Freeze.

sounds like you need a reseat, your temps should be around 50Â°C on CPU unless your ambient is really high:O


----------



## Yogi

What should I set my CPU VLL voltage and CPU-NB VID at?

Booted, but definately not stable.


Currently testing


----------



## richierich1212

your NB speed might need to be the next multi up on both configs....try 1.3v for cpu-nb for now.


----------



## kromar

does a higher HT link clock increase stability somehow? ive always tried to keep it below 2000:O


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
does a higher HT link clock increase stability somehow? ive always tried to keep it below 2000:O

Not in my experience, but some people say it does.


----------



## Yogi

I guess i'll lower it then. 1st time with AMD so I don't know all the detailed stuff.

6.5 hours so far


----------



## stanglx302

Yogi, would you mind sharing your BIOS settings with us? I can't even get mine to boot at 4.0.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I guess i'll lower it then. 1st time with AMD so I don't know all the detailed stuff.

6.5 hours so far


Nice overclock.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
Yogi, would you mind sharing your BIOS settings with us? I can't even get mine to boot at 4.0.

At work right now so ill post it up when I get home in about 4 hours


----------



## wgizmo

looking forward yogi to see it. Have the same mobo then would like to know your all settings in oc for this one







and if its any chance if you could post your settings @ 3,4 please.


----------



## jj775

Guys I am thinking about getting this ram for my pc. What do you guys think?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231351


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I guess i'll lower it then. 1st time with AMD so I don't know all the detailed stuff.

6.5 hours so far


Nice Overclock.
Lol i want your background it looks awesome.


----------



## Yogi

So I got 14h stable on those last settings. Did a few changes and retesting


Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
Yogi, would you mind sharing your BIOS settings with us? I can't even get mine to boot at 4.0.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *wgizmo* 
looking forward yogi to see it. Have the same mobo then would like to know your all settings in oc for this one







and if its any chance if you could post your settings @ 3,4 please.

Here you guys go. @ wgizmo I dont remember my settings for 3.4, sorry :/
My NB and HT link were set at x8 before.



Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX* 
Nice Overclock.
Lol i want your background it looks awesome.

Here you go. You can google "cube sea" and it will come up with different res'


----------



## makeshiftballer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
So I got 14h stable on those last settings. Did a few changes and retesting


Here you guys go. @ wgizmo I dont remember my settings for 3.4, sorry :/
My NB and HT link were set at x8 before.



Here you go. You can google "cube sea" and it will come up with different res'

nice! im gona try and lower my cpu multi when i get home i think thats an easier way to get stable. not that ive had any stability issue yet(only tried 3.8)

what bios are u running?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
So I got 14h stable on those last settings. Did a few changes and retesting

Here you guys go. @ wgizmo I dont remember my settings for 3.4, sorry :/
My NB and HT link were set at x8 before.

Here you go. You can google "cube sea" and it will come up with different res'

Thanks for posting the BIOS screen shots. I have the same board (though it's a rev.1) and that's very helpful. That is an impressive stock voltage (1.3v). The stock voltage for my 1055T is 1.425v. Maybe that's why it doesn't overclock as good as yours and seems to want more volts than most 1055Ts I've seen on here.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
Thanks for posting the BIOS screen shots. I have the same board (though it's a rev.1) and that's very helpful. That is an impressive stock voltage (1.3v). The stock voltage for my 1055T is 1.425v. Maybe that's why it doesn't overclock as good as yours and seems to want more volts than most 1055Ts I've seen on here.

I was wondering about the stock voltage. It seemed way too low before. Also does a 16x multiplier show up in your bios? Im able to set it to x16 but it doesnt boot (tried to boot into like 3.4 though)


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


I was wondering about the stock voltage. It seemed way too low before. Also does a 16x multiplier show up in your bios? Im able to set it to x16 but it doesnt boot (tried to boot into like 3.4 though)


Yes, I have a 16 multiplier available too. Mine booted fine with it. It doesn't change the load multiplier though. When I loaded it just went to 14. I think that's only there so turbo CORE will work. You can not change the multiplier of all cores to 16 though unfortunately, the max on that is still 14.


----------



## wgizmo

Yogi after your settings in prime95 in test i get blue screen. Meaby my cpu cant go 4.0







Dont know why its kinda late, so far stable wos on 3,4. Will try something tomorrow.

Ben can you share your settings at 3,8 stable?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wgizmo* 
Yogi after your settings in prime95 in test i get blue screen. Meaby my cpu cant go 4.0







Dont know why its kinda late, so far stable wos on 3,4. Will try something tomorrow.

Ben can you share your settings at 3,8 stable?

each core is different, you should work out your own settings. you probably wont be able to run with the settings of someone else.


----------



## wgizmo

yea true but wos checking his settings on my mobo becouse for example my old q6600 on p5q-deluxe wos running stable at 3,8 with the same settings like my friend. Reason why im asking is by somone settings i can check how far i can go and what kind of v with what cpu speed. Going sleep now then will try do some more tomorrow.


----------



## kromar

yeah an d like that you never know if your chip could do it with less v than you friends... just give it 1.5Vcore and run 3.8ghz stable if you dont care testing whats possible with your chip;D


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wgizmo* 
Yogi after your settings in prime95 in test i get blue screen. Meaby my cpu cant go 4.0







Dont know why its kinda late, so far stable wos on 3,4. Will try something tomorrow.

Ben can you share your settings at 3,8 stable?

Work your way up slowly from 3.4. Sorry didnt try 3.8, just went from 3.4-4.0


----------



## Aqualoon

My 24/7 OC on this chip is as follows...

3.71GHz 
1.400 vCore
1.3v NB
NB OC 2.12GHz
Ram Speed 1413MHz DDR3
FSB 265
Multi 14
MSI 790FX-GD70 Motherboard

Keeping this as my 24/7 because of the low vcore coming into the summer months, when I get on water will up my day-in and day-out OC.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wgizmo* 
Yogi after your settings in prime95 in test i get blue screen. Meaby my cpu cant go 4.0







Dont know why its kinda late, so far stable wos on 3,4. Will try something tomorrow.

Ben can you share your settings at 3,8 stable?

Sure:

*MB Intelligent Tweacker(M.I.T.)*
CPU Clock Ratio: [x12.5] 3800MHz
CPU NorthBridge Freq: [x7] 2128MHz
CPU Host Clock Control: [Manual]
CPU Frequency(MHz): [304]
PCIE Clock (MHZ): [100]
HT Link Width: [Auto]
HT Link Frequency: [x7] 2128MHz
Memory Clock: [x5.33] 1620MHz
CPU PLL Voltage Control: [2.5v]
DRAM Voltage Control: [1.65v]
NB Voltage Control: [1.3v]
SidePort Voltage: [1.37v] _(set to lowest because I don't use the IGP)_
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control: [1.8v]
CPU Voltage Control: [+0.05v] 1.475v _(the plus value will vary depending on the stock voltage of your chip)_


----------



## makeshiftballer

prime stable for 5+ hours at 4004mhz woot woot

voltage at 1.475 doesnt break 57*c

think i should go higher????

scored a 7.1 in cinebench this thing screams


----------



## waltah

n00b here, just got done with my first PC build. running a 1055t with the V8 cooler in a 922 haf case. at idle my cpu temps are 19*C ? is this normal? seems cool as hell....guess i shouldnt complain.

also, are there tutorials on overclocking amd processors? im new to this and would like to start learning how to achieve higher performance.


----------



## waltah

also, how do i test my CPU temp at "load" ?

the highest ive gotten the cpu is to 26*C muxing a couple 11GB blurays


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waltah* 
n00b here, just got done with my first PC build. running a 1055t with the V8 cooler in a 922 haf case. at idle my cpu temps are 19*C ? is this normal? seems cool as hell....guess i shouldnt complain.

also, are there tutorials on overclocking amd processors? im new to this and would like to start learning how to achieve higher performance.

Start by underclocking ram, and ht and raising fsb. I do not know how far you will get with a cooler master V8 though.

Test each 100mhz jump in clock , with a stress program.


----------



## waltah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
Start by underclocking ram, and ht and raising fsb.

do i do this in the bios on my own or should i be using the AMD overdrive app?


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waltah* 
do i do this in the bios on my own or should i be using the AMD overdrive app?

Use amd overdrive for starting and getting the feel of it.


----------



## skillsize

Do you guys think the Asus M4A785-M fully supports the Phenom II X6 1055T already?
There is a new BIOS option where I can turn C1E 'on' and 'off'.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waltah* 
also, how do i test my CPU temp at "load" ?

the highest ive gotten the cpu is to 26*C muxing a couple 11GB blurays

Please check the instructions on the first page

I`ll add some new peeps to the list later today, if you`re stable make sure all your stuff is in (northbridge vid, etc)


----------



## Wildcard36qs

For some reason I put 1.45v in bios and its putting out 1.5v. Def will drop it down. But really this was a test for my new cooler. The V8 is garbage compared to this Titan Fenrir. I am extremely pleased.


----------



## wgizmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
Sure:

*MB Intelligent Tweacker(M.I.T.)*
CPU Clock Ratio: [x12.5] 3800MHz
CPU NorthBridge Freq: [x7] 2128MHz
CPU Host Clock Control: [Manual]
CPU Frequency(MHz): [304]
PCIE Clock (MHZ): [100]
HT Link Width: [Auto]
HT Link Frequency: [x7] 2128MHz
Memory Clock: [x5.33] 1620MHz
CPU PLL Voltage Control: [2.5v]
DRAM Voltage Control: [1.65v]
NB Voltage Control: [1.3v]
SidePort Voltage: [1.37v] _(set to lowest because I don't use the IGP)_
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control: [1.8v]
CPU Voltage Control: [+0.05v] 1.475v _(the plus value will vary depending on the stock voltage of your chip)_

I think my stock is 1.475 that what bios showing as normal v thats right? Im kinda lost btw when i should incresse v on nb/cpu during oc







. Do you have any link to noobie oc guide of AMD x6(best 1055T) or they are to fresh? Im new to amd oc and everythink its diffrent that my intel exp.


----------



## tdkyun

Hello all.
this is my first build in 5 years and also my first attempt at overclocking. It seems pretty stable at 3.9GHz/1.475v. What do you guys think? (pardon my small screen size, using a 17inch monitor at the moment hehe)








On a side note, overclocking seems to create this little beep noise or more like humming noise from time to time. Is anyone familiar with this?

Antec 300 Illusion
Gigibyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
Corsair XMS3 8GB PC 10666 DDR3 1333MHZ (running around 1500MHZ now I think)
Hyper 212+
Samsung F3 Spinpoints Raid 0 (2 x 500GB)
On board video for now ^^


----------



## wgizmo

Tdkyun you did all on AMDOD?(AMD Overdrive?) or bios?


----------



## tdkyun

on bios, version f6 I think.


----------



## mercedessss

Rise NB at least to 2,6 Ghz.


----------



## tdkyun

what does that do? raising the NB?


----------



## mercedessss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tdkyun* 
what does that do? raising the NB?

Better performance.


----------



## tdkyun

ok, will try that when I get home tonight.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Heres my latest. Running really good. Think I am gonna stick with this. I will probably up the NB to 3000. I know it can handle. But this is going to be my 24/7. Can see that during that vantage run, maxxed CPU 47c and Cores 42c


----------



## Wildcard36qs

BTW Here is bios info

CPU: 1013 CPMW

300 fsb
13.5 multi
1.45v core
1.2v nb
1.25v cpu-nb
1.65v ram
2100 ht
2700 nb
1600 ram


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Heres my latest. Running really good. Think I am gonna stick with this. I will probably up the NB to 3000. I know it can handle. But this is going to be my 24/7. Can see that during that vantage run, maxxed CPU 47c and Cores 42c

Whats with that 128c


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Whats with that 128c









You got me lol. I figure just the program trying to read something that isnt there haha.


----------



## test tube

I was encoding some x264 video today and I'd like to make a note:

I got roughly 25% faster performance using the command *--threads 10*. The program does not seem to set the optimum number of cores to use for itself, so if you're using this program to transcode try this.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
I was encoding some x264 video today and I'd like to make a note:

I got roughly 25% faster performance using the command *--threads 10*. The program does not seem to set the optimum number of cores to use for itself, so if you're using this program to transcode try this.

which program? I've only used DVDFab.


----------



## test tube

x264.exe 64 bit version, the freeware transcoding software. I use the free Ripbot264 as the GUI.

The results for DVD ripping to x264 are way better in terms of quality per size if they're transcoded with it (you can shrink a 8.5GB DL DVD to 4GB pretty much with no loss), but DVDFAB is quite a lot easier. It depends on what you value. Another benefit of RipBot is that you can transcode BluRay discs to DVD sized .mkvs with the help of a decoder.


----------



## TripleC

add me up 4.15 so far


----------



## kromar

ha finally found my digicam cable again so here are a few pics of upgrading from x3 to x6:O

sweet new x6

















nice stock cooler that came with it:O









before removing the cpu block...









looks like it was a bit too much tim last time:O









definitely to much....









cleaned up the mess, oohh shiny

















x3 replaced, with the new x6

















and back on again, its an older pic but since nothing really changed i thought i upload it in case someone is interested in a closeup of the gheto cpu holding system:O


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Cant wait to see the clocks on water. Dont care so much for AS5, i loved it back in the day, but now with its 200hr break in, just a hassle to me. I tried IC7 this last time and boy did it make a difference! Was only 6.99 for the tube at microcenter vs 9.99 for the AS5.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Cant wait to see the clocks on water. Dont care so much for AS5, i loved it back in the day, but now with its 200hr break in, just a hassle to me. I tried IC7 this last time and boy did it make a difference! Was only 6.99 for the tube at microcenter vs 9.99 for the AS5.


i cant oc yet since the BIOS changes random values when setting them manually so i have to wait for a new release. as for the WC setup, its about ~8 years old with some CPU block modifications, my temperatures are not really better than with a good air cooler or a H50 or what that thing is called so don't expect anything out of the ordinary








hm might give that IC7 a try when i used up my AS5


----------



## Brutos

not a big overclocker myself but got my 1055T at 3.5 stable on stock volts for 18 hours


----------



## kromar

arrr its so depressing watching everybody OC and sitting here with a useless BIOS that goes crazy when setting anything manually. i really hate gigabyte right now


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


arrr its so depressing watching everybody OC and sitting here with a useless BIOS that goes crazy when setting anything manually. i really hate gigabyte right now










I feel your pain. My ASUS board won't hold any settings when I try to OC the 1055T and I can't even turn off TurboCORE.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Telling you man, get the 890GX. Sell the EVO.


----------



## richierich1212

kromar: have you tried F8h?

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ver=#anchor_os


----------



## Brutos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Telling you man, get the 890GX. Sell the EVO.


yep that's the chipset i bought rock solid......Gigabyte board


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


kromar: have you tried F8h?

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ver=#anchor_os


as you might see on the link that there is no other BIOS with x6 support so yes i use F8h...
what i fear is that it will take forever till a new bios is released, they haven't even fixed some ugly typos for 6 months in the f7...


----------



## Biermann

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Telling you man, get the 890GX. Sell the EVO.


Wildcard, What are you're voltages @ 4Ghz on the ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3?

From what I've seen they seem to be handling 4Ghz with ease and less volts then the Gigabyte boards.

EDIT: I see they're on Pg 1 in the chart, DISREGARD.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biermann* 
Wildcard, What are you're voltages @ 4Ghz on the ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3?

From what I've seen they seem to be handling 4Ghz with ease and less volts then the Gigabyte boards.

EDIT: I see they're on Pg 1 in the chart, DISREGARD.

this may be a direct result of the 10-phase VRM on the ASUS vs. the 5-phase VRM on the Gigabyte. More phases tends to equal steadier power regulation... which means you don't need to overvolt so bad to compensate for vdroop.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Add me please. Just picked up mine.


----------



## Aprice

Thanks for this thread and all of the comments. Helped convince me to take the plunge into the X6 world and replace my power hungry 965 C2. I really wanted 4.0Ghz 24/7 in a 64-bit OS, so I was not sure whether to go with the 1055 or 1090. Happy I did not spend the extra $100 on the 1090 as my 1055t is stable at 4.0 with 1.475 vcore and slight bumps on CPUN, NB, and SB. I only ran 1 hr of OCCT, but that is good enough stability for me. Others will disagree and want 8 hours+ of prime, but oh well. I continue to test with real world usage and call it a day.

Thanks again for this thread and information. It was really helpful in making my decision! Good Luck!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aprice*


Thanks for this thread and all of the comments. Helped convince me to take the plunge into the X6 world and replace my power hungry 965 C2. I really wanted 4.0Ghz 24/7 in a 64-bit OS, so I was not sure whether to go with the 1055 or 1090. Happy I did not spend the extra $100 on the 1090 as my 1055t is stable at 4.0 with 1.475 vcore and slight bumps on CPUN, NB, and SB. I only ran 1 hr of OCCT, but that is good enough stability for me. Others will disagree and want 8 hours+ of prime, but oh well. I continue to test with real world usage and call it a day.

Thanks again for this thread and information. It was really helpful in making my decision! Good Luck!










Awesome man glad to hear. I too just wanted a stable 4GHz 24/7. This is such an improvement over my 720.


----------



## kromar

why do you need to increase the SB voltage?


----------



## richierich1212

It helps with stability on higher clocks


----------



## kromar

hmm never heard that before... when do i know when i need more voltage on the SB?


----------



## wgizmo

what i see in vantage on my 1055T between 3,8 and 4,0 is around 1,5k score. I dont really need it. So far so good and stable at 3,8 with nb 2,4. I read somwhere to much nb can cost unstable system and even lower performance. I dont know how its works this days with latest AMD plaforms.


----------



## test tube

I did a bunch of benches with higher northbridge speeds (2800MHz) and found only a 1% increase in the ones I ran. As far as I'm concerned, I don't see the point, but maybe it will benefit you if you have more memory bandwidth.


----------



## richierich1212

You'll see higher scores in Cinebench R11.5, as well as x264 benching, memory benching, etc..


----------



## daha

just built a 1055t system last night with the msi 890fx-gd70. planning on ocing it. do you know what the turbo is called int he bios? so far i seen oc stepping or something, is that it? also is it recommended that i flash the bios or should i leave it at stock. have very little experience flashing bios and im kind of scared.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


hmm never heard that before... when do i know when i need more voltage on the SB?


anyone?


----------



## -relk-

How do i turn off turbo core? I can't seem to find it in my BIOS?


----------



## 94_xj

I've had my 1055 at 3.5ghz easy with a 250nb and 8x HTT multiplier..my problem is the Crosshair II bios that supports the x6 is buggy and as soon as you start overclocking it sends the voltage to 1.6 no matter what the manual setting is.


----------



## oddboy10

FSB/Multiplier: 234/x16.5
CPU Speed: 3.861ghz
NB Speed: auto
CPU Voltage:1.4125
NB Voltage: auto
RAM Speed: 1600mhz
Motherboard Asus evo M4A79xtd


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Looks like it's time to sell the ol' 720.


Have had my X6 1055T for about 2 weeks now and just got my old quad core 720 BE sold on Ebay today. Dude got a good deal too cuzz I wish it had brought more.







Anyway, I've gone the exact opposite direction from the rest of you by keeping the default 2.8 GHz speed and under-volting it. It runs fine at WAY less than the default 1.375v at 1.12v. I have CnQ enabled as well and it will drop down to .912v at 800 MHz. K10STAT won't work nor will Turbo Core (probably need an 800 series chipset for that). Great CPU and it will run Prime95 all day long at this setting but no lower. The on die temperature sensor must be wrong because Coretemp and Speedfan say 22C at idle which is just under 72F. It must be warmer than that even though my apartment is pretty cool this time of year.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe* 
The on die temperature sensor must be wrong because Coretemp and Speedfan say 22C at idle which is just under 72F. It must be warmer than that even though my apartment is pretty cool this time of year.

Add about 10c and you should get the actual temp.


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oddboy10*


FSB/Multiplier: 234/x16.5
CPU Speed: 3.861ghz
NB Speed: auto
CPU Voltage:1.4125
NB Voltage: auto
RAM Speed: 1600mhz
Motherboard Asus evo M4A79xtd


The 16.5x multiplier works on your board??


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Add about 10c and you should get the actual temp.


What a coincidence, that's what my original Athlon 64 3000+ running at 1.8 GHz showed for a idle temp. Good old 130nm technology. Nope, don't miss it at all.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oddboy10*


FSB/Multiplier: 234/x16.5
CPU Speed: 3.861ghz
NB Speed: auto
CPU Voltage:1.4125
NB Voltage: auto
RAM Speed: 1600mhz
Motherboard Asus evo M4A79xtd


What BIOS are you using? I have the same board and a 1055T and I can't get Turbo CORE to turn off so I haven't even tried OC'ing. I've read it's a miserable experience on our board right now because of Turbo and the crazy voltages it pumps out.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


hmm never heard that before... when do i know when i need more voltage on the SB?


who can explain this?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
who can explain this?

When you have a alot of HDD's installed or raided a couple drives, you'll need more SB voltage for that.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
When you have a alot of HDD's installed or raided a couple drives, you'll need more SB voltage for that.

and how do i notice when the SB gets insufficient power? do i get like driver errors and stuff like that?


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
I did a bunch of benches with higher northbridge speeds (2800MHz) and found only a 1% increase in the ones I ran. As far as I'm concerned, I don't see the point, but maybe it will benefit you if you have more memory bandwidth.

The point of increasing Northbridge is to increase memory bandwidth.


----------



## Germanian

i should of posted last week, i had my own OC thread








idk why i exactly but 1 of the processors show as 1100 mhz probably bios issue

*FSB/Multiplier*: 286
*CPU Speed*: 4004
*NB Speed*: 2800
*CPU Voltage*: 1.5v (gotta fine tune still, trying 1.475v once new bios is out)
*NB Voltage*: 1.275
*RAM Speed*: memory was around 1500 with high 9 timings for max CPU OC test
*Motherboard*: GA-890GPA-UD3H (rev. 2.0)


----------



## tdkyun

@germanian
notice the fatal error in worker #2 window?


----------



## kromar

yeah nice fail








and that is not a sensor error that is probably because you disabled C&Q and turbo mode, that will result in a locked core#0 on my board as well... try to enable C&Q and disable Turbo then all cores should increase the multi to 14 when loaded.

ha i think i found the problem with my bios.... not sure anymore if thats only bios related, i need tighter ram timings to be stable, seems this cpu doesnt like lose timings at all... especially the "Command Timing" has to be at 1T otherwise my system will freeze on the 8k p95 blend test. maybe someone else has the same board and can try if that helps there as well:O

reached 3.4ghz stable and will start the next test now


----------



## PeaceMaker

Whats the diff between rev1 and 2?


----------



## ignite

Just got mine setup. No OCing yet since I don't see an option to shut off Turbocore yet on my board (GA-870A-UD3). Question though, there are no individual core temps? Orthos on two cores and they all share the same temp







I mean, I know it's the issue with the chip, but is it supposed to be fixed or that's it, one sensor for all 6 cores?


----------



## Biermann

FYI there is a Updated *BIOS F2* on Gigabyte for: 890FXA-UD5

and a *Beta BIOS FBC* for:  890GPA-UD3H

Updated my board a few hours ago and it looks like the multiplier and voltage regulation issues involving CNQ are fixed. My system is idling at full x14 Mulit on all 6 cores now. And with C1E and the temperature core protection disabled it is now no longer throttling between 1.39v and 1.488 (OC) when idle/loaded


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biermann*


FYI there is a Updated *BIOS F2* on Gigabyte for: 890FXA-UD5

and a *Beta BIOS FBC* for:  890GPA-UD3H

Updated my board a few hours ago and it looks like the multiplier and voltage regulation issues involving CNQ are fixed. My system is idling at full x14 Mulit on all 6 cores now. And with C1E and the temperature core protection disabled it is now no longer throttling between 1.39v and 1.488 (OC) when idle/loaded


Saw that a few days ago. Anyone else tried it?

Anything better with the OC?


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Germanian*


i should of posted last week, i had my own OC thread








idk why i exactly but 1 of the processors show as 1100 mhz probably bios issue

*FSB/Multiplier*: 286
*CPU Speed*: 4004
*NB Speed*: 2800
*CPU Voltage*: 1.5v (gotta fine tune still, trying 1.475v once new bios is out)
*NB Voltage*: 1.275
*RAM Speed*: memory was around 1500 with high 9 timings for max CPU OC test
*Motherboard*: GA-890GPA-UD3H (rev. 2.0)


OC isn't stable... Please get it stable then repost settings.


----------



## SilverPotato

Sign me up!

FSB/Multiplier: 287 x 14
CPU Speed: 4.02GHz
NB Speed: Auto (2.7Ghz?)
CPU Voltage: 1.5v
NB Voltage: 1.25v
RAM Speed: 1530MHz
Motherboard: ASUS 890GX PRO

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1205151

This is just 2 seconds of overclocking, I might be able to squeeze a few extra MHz out later on.


----------



## test tube

It's stable, then?

NB would be at 2.87GHz


----------



## terence52

LOL i think i will just put myself in..
despite the fact i sold the chip already LOL.

FSB/Multiplier: 287 x 14
CPU Speed: 4.02GHz
NB Speed: forgotten
around 2.5-2.8ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.5v
NB Voltage: 1.25v
RAM Speed: 1144mhz LOL my rams CMI!
Motherboard: Gaygabyte ma770t-ud3p FTW!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1197422


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
It's stable, then?

NB would be at 2.87GHz

Prime95 for 2 hours

Also I'm gonna try and get 4.1GHz soon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
*LOL* i think i will just put myself in..
despite the fact i sold the chip already *LOL*.

FSB/Multiplier: 287 x 14
CPU Speed: 4.02GHz
NB Speed: forgotten
around 2.5-2.8ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.5v
NB Voltage: 1.25v
RAM Speed: 1144mhz *LOL* my rams CMI!
Motherboard: Gaygabyte ma770t-ud3p FTW!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1197422

uh...

Quote:

System: Back to a quad again *LOL*
...


----------



## Arkleas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


What BIOS are you using? I have the same board and a 1055T and I can't get Turbo CORE to turn off so I haven't even tried OC'ing. I've read it's a miserable experience on our board right now because of Turbo and the crazy voltages it pumps out.


I'd be interested to know also! I've got mine OCed right now to 3.5 but not being able to disable TurboCORE still concerns me. I guess we'll just have to show some patience till they release the new bios. Still makes me


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arkleas* 
I'd be interested to know also! I've got mine OCed right now to 3.5 but not being able to disable TurboCORE still concerns me. I guess we'll just have to show some patience till they release the new bios. Still makes me









Go update to BIOS 2003. It allows for disabling of turbo CORE.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

They finally got the new bios?! Nice


----------



## kromar

i wonder how long i have to wait for gigabyte to release a new bios, i fear this will take them an other 6 months like with other beta bios's....


----------



## Arkleas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Go update to BIOS 2003. It allows for disabling of turbo CORE.


Works perfect!


----------



## kidwolf909

***This is just a preliminary test. I have done NO fine tuning yet. Just jacked up the vcore to do some benches. Do not add to spreadsheet yet***

FSB/Multiplier: 275x14
CPU Speed: 3850MHz
NB Speed: 2200MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.475 in BIOS (1.43 under load)
NB Voltage: 1.25v
RAM Speed: DDR3-1466 (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD-EVO


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


***This is just a preliminary test. I have done NO fine tuning yet. Just jacked up the vcore to do some benches. Do not add to spreadsheet yet***

FSB/Multiplier: 275x14
CPU Speed: 3850MHz
NB Speed: 2200MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.475 in BIOS (1.43 under load)
NB Voltage: 1.25v
RAM Speed: DDR3-1466 (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD-EVO


whats your CPU-NB voltage?


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
whats your CPU-NB voltage?

My bad. MY CPU-NB voltage is 1.25. NB voltage is still set to [AUTO]. I think auto is 1.1v though.


----------



## doritos93

Anyone know where a 1055 can be found for cheap and shipped to Canada?

I feel I'm late to the party because all I see is 200.00 CAD and up.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


Anyone know where a 1055 can be found for cheap and shipped to Canada?

I feel I'm late to the party because all I see is 200.00 CAD and up.










Your best bet is probably the for sale section or eBay. Here are a couple 1055Ts I found:

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...90fx-gd70.html
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...5-unlocks.html


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


Your best bet is probably the for sale section or eBay.

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...90fx-gd70.html


You da man.


----------



## kidwolf909

Alright guys, my final OC for the summer is in!

With an ambient of 77F and only one fan on my Hyper 212+, load temps became a problem with higher frequencies, however, I'm satisfied with this speed until I get back to school in the Fall with cooler ambients.










FSB/Multiplier: 275x14
CPU Speed: 3850MHz
NB Speed: 2475MHz
HT Speed: 2200MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.475 in BIOS (1.43 under load)
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.30v
NB Voltage: [AUTO] (1.1 I think)
RAM Speed: DDR3-1466 (8-8-8-22)
Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD-EVO


----------



## Deathschyte

hello guys...
can i join up...?...









i just upgrade my HTPC from 550 to 1055T recently...
the chip's batch is *CCBBE CB 1012 FPMW* ( is this a good batch...?







)...
for now i just pushing the chip with vcore as low as possible...








as for now...3500 Mhz is enough for my HTPC...










a bit warm...?...i know that...
blame it to the airflow within my cramp case and Max orb Ex, that appearently...sucks !...









FSB/Multiplier: 250 Mhz x 14
CPU Speed: 3500 MHz
NB Speed: 2500 MHz ( x 10 )
HT Speed: 2000 MHz ( x 8 )
CPU Voltage: 1.275v Bios (1.264v under load)
CPU-NB Voltage: Default ( i didn't touch it from the very start )
NB Voltage: Default ( 1.15v )
RAM Speed: DDR3-1333 (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard: ECS 785GM-M ( latest bios with some bug over x6







)
anyway...

i'm still waiting the rest of the stuff knocking my door...
that would be Biostar 890GXE and thermalright AXP 140-RT...








hopefully I can pass 4 Ghz with my final component...


----------



## xquisit

I'm getting mine soon









$160 Brand New!!! From NewEgg, thanks to a special OCNer!

Tipsycoma was selling a *used* 1055T for $165 shipped! It's been for sale for a couple days, and I messaged him today offering $155. I knew I was short on cash, but it was a great deal. I told him I would get the $165, and just give me "dibs." He agreed, but a person he previously talked to saw that I pm'd him and automatically sent him the money via paypal!! So I PM him, and he's shocked. He felt so bad, he offered to get a 1055T brand new offf newegg, because he wanted a sexy Lian Li case and it was paired up with a $40 off combo deal. I think he deserves some sort of badge or something. Like this type of act was really from a person with a good heart. Thank you tipsycoma, you rock!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Hi All,

Got mine a couple weeks ago. May I join too?

Bit of a noob overclocker (as in 1st time...upgraded to the x6 from a sempron 1800!














) but seem to be doing ok.

Is it true the 1055t has a temp prob? (10c off i hear)

Stress testing @3780 with AOD the temps hit about 57c.

and if thats 10c off...









Wee question about speedfan, tmpin2 is scary hot, what is it?


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader* 
Hi All,

Got mine a couple weeks ago. May I join too?

Bit of a noob overclocker (as in 1st time...upgraded to the x6 from a sempron 1800!














) but seem to be doing ok.

Is it true the 1055t has a temp prob? (10c off i hear)

Stress testing @3780 with AOD the temps hit about 57c.

and if thats 10c off...









Wee question about speedfan, tmpin2 is scary hot, what is it?

In AMD overdrive, the temps reported are actually going to be 8-10C lower than the REAL core temperature, unfortunately. You should use HWMonitor or speedfan to monitor your CPU socket temperatures, which are probably somewhere around 65-68C at full load. As for TMPIN2 on speedfan, is it reporting 128C? If it's something like that, don't worry, it's just a bugged temp sensor or speedfan is trying to monitor something that isn't there.


----------



## Spacedinvader

thanks Kid, will check what speedfan & HWM are saying when i get home. over 60c is a little frightning! Will it just turn itself off before it fries? (62c is the recommended limit no?)

TMPIN2 was around 80-90c, guessummed it was a duff reading.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader* 
thanks Kid, will check what speedfan & HWM are saying when i get home. over 60c is a little frightning! Will it just turn itself off before it fries? (62c is the recommended limit no?)

TMPIN2 was around 80-90c, guessummed it was a duff reading.

It won't turn itself off. At a point, the CPU will throttle itself and cut the multiplier down to 4 and run the CPU at ~1GHz or so until it cools off and then it will throttle back up. AMD's recommended maximum is 62C, yes. However, many would argue that this is an extremely conservative estimate and that the processor can withstand much higher temperatures. As always though, lower temperatures are better. I personally like to keep my CPU's under 50C load if possible, but with this 1055, I've let it go to 55-57C under 100% load just because I know it'll be fine and I won't ever be running it at 100% utilization across all cores i daily use.


----------



## Spacedinvader

well at least there's a safety net!







thanks again Kid

right then...back home now. its cooler so my temps are better (room temp 20c. idle 20c. 53c 10 mins AOD stress) but speedfan and HWMonitor are both saying the same temps as AOD









will post screens once i work out how









err..noob..should i start my own "am lookin for assistance" post or just continue on the owners club?


----------



## xd_1771

May I be added to this club?
Info:
FSB/Multiplier: 301x13.5
CPU Speed:4.063Ghz
NB Speed:1.8Ghz for now(Runs stable above in Windows, but causes POST/restart problems)
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
NB Voltage: Default for now
RAM Speed:1200mhz 5-5-5-15-1T (For now, RAM problems too)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


May I be added to this club?
Info:
FSB/Multiplier: 301x13.5
CPU Speed:4.063Ghz
NB Speed:1.8Ghz for now(Runs stable above in Windows, but causes POST/restart problems)
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
NB Voltage: Default for now
RAM Speed:1200mhz 5-5-5-15-1T (For now, RAM problems too)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P


nice clocks, have you tried to increase the CPU-NB voltage a bit and see if that helps with the boot problem when you raise the NB freq.?
also if your bios has the same problem as mine then in some caases a multi of 7 or 8 on the NB will be ignored and set to 10 when rebooting. that could cause the boot problem as the nb would be over 3k:O 
the same thing happens to my ram multi in some cases, a multi of 4 will be set to 5.33 on reboot.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


nice clocks, have you tried to increase the CPU-NB voltage a bit and see if that helps with the boot problem when you raise the NB freq.?
also if your bios has the same problem as mine then in some caases a multi of 7 or 8 on the NB will be ignored and set to 10 when rebooting. that could cause the boot problem as the nb would be over 3k:O 
the same thing happens to my ram multi in some cases, a multi of 4 will be set to 5.33 on reboot.


I've tried, with moar voltage increases; it's definitely stable within the OS after stress-testing, but no matter what voltage I try, whenever I restart the machine it restarts over and over and over again until I cold boot, so I keep it at 1800mhz for now. I'm pretty sure it's a BIOS issue, so I e-mailed Gigabyte to request for a new BIOS.
Wait, did you say a multi of 7 or 8 will be ignored?
Maybe that's the problem! And if so, then it is in fact a BIOS problem!


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I've tried, with moar voltage increases; it's definitely stable within the OS after stress-testing, but no matter what voltage I try, whenever I restart the machine it restarts over and over and over again until I cold boot, so I keep it at 1800mhz for now. I'm pretty sure it's a BIOS issue, so I e-mailed Gigabyte to request for a new BIOS.
Wait, did you say a multi of 7 or 8 will be ignored?
Maybe that's the problem! And if so, then it is in fact a BIOS problem!










yes the NB multiplier is ignored in some cases and set to x10 by the bios. i have no idea if that also happens with lower multipliers. maybe you can try to increase the CPU-NB to like 1.45-1.5 and see if you can boot and check how high your CPU-NB is (notice whenever i could boot the multi in the bios was still as i set it but in windows it was at x10).


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


yes the NB multiplier is ignored in some cases and set to x10 by the bios. i have no idea if that also happens with lower multipliers. maybe you can try to increase the CPU-NB to like 1.45-1.5 and see if you can boot and check how high your CPU-NB is (notice whenever i could boot the multi in the bios was still as i set it but in windows it was at x10).


I'll try that; if I do indeed have an NB multiplier problem, I'm contacting Gigabyte about it and they really would have a reason to publish a new BIOS.
Just to clarify, what program was telling you about your NB 10x multi? Was it CPU-Z or AMD overdrive or something else?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
I'll try that; if I do indeed have an NB multiplier problem, I'm contacting Gigabyte about it and they really would have a reason to publish a new BIOS.
Just to clarify, what program was telling you about your NB 10x multi? Was it CPU-Z or AMD overdrive or something else?

CPU-Z but i was also using CPU-Tweaker to confirm some random value problem with the trfc settings.... lots of problems on my board with random changing values^^


----------



## kromar

so here is whats gona be my summer OC, im still testing if i can lower the Vcore some more but im quite happy considering the bios is really buggy









btw can we start to add the CPU-NB voltage to the list? i think this voltage is of more importance when overclocking this chips:O

*FSB/Multiplier:* 250 x 14
*CPU Speed:* 3500
*NB Speed:* 2500
*CPU Voltage:* 1.296
*CPU-NB-VID:* 1.325
*NB Voltage:* 1.1V (stock)
*RAM Speed:* 1333
*Motherboard:* GA-MA790FXT-UD5P (F8f)


----------



## test tube

That's actually what I'm referring to on here, the voltage on the chip, not the motherboard.


----------



## Rolim

Does anyone know whats wrong with my OC, or maybe it's a bad chip.

I'm trying for 3.9ghz on my 1055t with Coolermaster 212+ and Arctic Silver 5 paste applied. I have a push/pull fan configuration on my 212+ and have 2 intake and 2 exhaust on my CM 690ii. But on 100% load with P95 I'm getting scary temps of 62-63c on 100% load. Do you think I should reapply the heatsink with new thermal paste or just tone it down back to 3.8ghz.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolim* 
Does anyone know whats wrong with my OC, or maybe it's a bad chip.

I'm trying for 3.9ghz on my 1055t with Coolermaster 212+ and Arctic Silver 5 paste applied. I have a push/pull fan configuration on my 212+ and have 2 intake and 2 exhaust on my CM 690ii. But on 100% load with P95 I'm getting scary temps of 62-63c on 100% load. Do you think I should reapply the heatsink with new thermal paste or just tone it down back to 3.8ghz.

maybe your voltage is too high?


----------



## Rolim

Voltage is at 1.45w and ram is set at 1.65w. I dont think that's too high, I'll try out 1.4 later and see if it drops.


----------



## Blostorm

well at 1.45 I was able to hit 4ghz easily. try to reapply TIM and heatsink.


----------



## jacket13

I would also like to join

FSB/Multiplier: 229/14
CPU Speed: 3.216
NB Speed: 2067.9 ( also auto )
CPU Voltage: 1.38 ( might be bit high )
NB Voltage: 1.27 ( its on auto )
RAM Speed: 1333mhz
Motherboard: Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3

left turbo on which goes up to almost 3.8 ghz stable, I might off course bump it up to 3.4 later with turbo to 4ghz but it's not in my best interest to over clock with my rubbish computer case I have at the moment, on the stock cooler.


----------



## Seanicy

FSB/Multiplier: 300/ X12
CPU Speed: 3.6Ghz
NB Speed: 2.4Ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.46 (I know it's too much will mess with it later)
NB Voltage: 1.17 (not 100% on this will update later)
RAM Speed: 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70

Is this a good batch? Also not sure why Orb says my GTX480 has -1MB of RAM...
This will not be my final OC, didn't have enough time yesterday to mess with it...


----------



## Yogi

Testing out some summer OCs, not final yet! Not to bad of temps for during the day.


----------



## Delphi

Hey guys, when I'm testing for stability I am using LinX and doing the 20 pass run. Now do you leave the priorety on normal? because when I set it to real-time, it hard locks my computer even at 100% stock settings. Any ideas guys?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Testing out some summer OCs, not final yet! Not to bad of temps for during the day.


nice summer oc







amazing what this CPU can do at these low voltages:O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi*


Hey guys, when I'm testing for stability I am using LinX and doing the 20 pass run. Now do you leave the priorety on normal? because when I set it to real-time, it hard locks my computer even at 100% stock settings. Any ideas guys?


i dont think its needed to change the priority. 
but i only used this app to see if it speeds up oc, but in the end i need more time to oc because it only gives me cpu "stability" and when it crashes i have no idea what the problem was. and after that i need to run p95 anyway to see if the other components are stable and normally it crashes after a 20-50 ibt stable run lol.... i really dont get how someone can seriously oc with that app


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
I dont think its needed to change the priority.
but i only used this app to see if it speeds up oc, but in the end i need more time to oc because it only gives me cpu "stability" and when it crashes i have no idea what the problem was. and after that i need to run p95 anyway to see if the other components are stable and normally it crashes after a 20-50 ibt stable run lol.... i really dont get how someone can seriously oc with that app









Yeah ive been running prime and had it stable for an hr no errors(thats all the time i ran it for). Max load temp was 38C ambients 19c with my corsair h50 push pull with 2 110cfm fans


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
Hey guys, when I'm testing for stability I am using LinX and doing the 20 pass run. Now do you leave the priorety on normal? because when I set it to real-time, it hard locks my computer even at 100% stock settings. Any ideas guys?

It should lock your computer, because it's a very strenuous process and you won't be able to do anything else if you set it to the highest priority.

I've had no problems OCing with LinX -- just do it one component at a time, eg, raise your processor speed to where it's stable and then increase your northbridge speed and then see where it's stable. It does seem to fail more quickly than Prime95. Black screens/incorrect calculations are usually CPU voltage deficiency and blue screens CPU-NB voltage deficiencies, but not always.

To really establish stability you need to run for very long amounts of time, mine was run Prime for about 10 hours and LinX for 6 hours before I declared it "stable".


----------



## Delphi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


It should lock your computer, because it's a very strenuous process and you won't be able to do anything else if you set it to the highest priority.

I've had no problems OCing with LinX -- just do it one component at a time, eg, raise your processor speed to where it's stable and then increase your northbridge speed and then see where it's stable. It does seem to fail more quickly than Prime95. Black screens/incorrect calculations are usually CPU voltage deficiency and blue screens CPU-NB voltage deficiencies, but not always.

To really establish stability you need to run for very long amounts of time, mine was run Prime for about 10 hours and LinX for 6 hours before I declared it "stable".


Hmm I didnt know that it was supposed to hard lock the computer. Im still in the process of overclocking, but I do have the proc at 4ghz now and am working on the ram and nb. Ill have to try linX again.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


nice summer oc







amazing what this CPU can do at these low voltages:O


Yup yup! Im testing 1.344(load) right now. Temps are at 32c in HwMon..


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Yup yup! Im testing 1.344(load) right now. Temps are at 32c in HwMon..


do you prime with smal FFT or blend? if you get 3.8ghz stable with 1.344 that would be insane:O

i have a very strange behaviour when lowering the Vcore more, everything is like hardlocking but the mouse cursor acts normal... not sure why this happens, normally when the vcore is to low i get a bsod


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


do you prime with smal FFT or blend? if you get 3.8ghz stable with 1.344 that would be insane:O

i have a very strange behaviour when lowering the Vcore more, everything is like hardlocking but the mouse cursor acts normal... not sure why this happens, normally when the vcore is to low i get a bsod










Just small fft right now and then im going to run blend later.


----------



## CULLEN

Tell us 1055 owners, how easy/hard is it to overclock this CPU? Can you all reach 4.0 GHz? Has anyone tried it on the Asus Crosshair IV board?

Doesnt 1055 run hotter than 1090 since you have to raise the FSB?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Tell us 1055 owners, how easy/hard is it to overclock this CPU? Can you all reach 4.0 GHz? Has anyone tried it on the Asus Crosshair IV board?

Doesnt 1055 run hotter than 1090 since you have to raise the FSB?

No, not all of them can overclock to 4GHz. Mine being a prime example, my max is 3.8GHz. I'm not a fan of blanket statements like that anyway, as there will always be a case when they are not true. I don't own a 1090T but when both are overclocked the temperatures shouldn't be any different. For example with my 1055T max overclock I use a base clock of 304MHz and don't have to raise any of the motherboard voltages at all besides Vcore and Vdimm (though that's with the Northbridge clock at 2128MHz).


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
No, not all of them can overclock to 4GHz. Mine being a prime example, my max is 3.8GHz. I'm not a fan of blanket statements like that anyway, as there will always be a case when they are not true. I don't own a 1090T but when both are overclocked the temperatures shouldn't be any different. For example with my 1055T max overclock I use a base clock of 304MHz and don't have to raise any of the motherboard voltages at all besides Vcore and Vdimm (though that's with the Northbridge clock at 2128MHz).

Have you tried giving it more voltage? it takes me 1.5v to get 4.ghz stable.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Tell us 1055 owners, how easy/hard is it to overclock this CPU? Can you all reach 4.0 GHz? Has anyone tried it on the Asus Crosshair IV board?

Doesnt 1055 run hotter than 1090 since you have to raise the FSB?

I got 4.0 at 1.488v, but haven't tried to go much lower yet because I was waiting for a better bios.Ive seen the 1090T getting lower volts for 4.0, around ~1.45v. The temps all depend on what your ambients are and what the volts are at. If you get one instore try to pick batch 1010, 1012, and I think 1015.

Also Ben have you tried with lower fsb?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
Have you tried giving it more voltage? it takes me 1.5v to get 4.ghz stable.

I've tried up to 1.6v but still wasn't able to gain stability at 4GHz. The chip just isn't capable of it. That is with the RAM and base clock at known stable frequencies too. My stable clocks and voltages are as follows:

2.8GHz 1.2v
3.0GHz 1.25
3.2Ghz 1.25
3.4Ghz 1.325v
3.5GHz 1.35v (current 24/7 clock, 250x14)
3.6GHz 1.4v
3.8GHz 1.475v

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I got 4.0 at 1.488v, but haven't tried to go much lower yet because I was waiting for a better bios.Ive seen the 1090T getting lower volts for 4.0, around ~1.45v. The temps all depend on what your ambients are and what the volts are at. If you get one instore try to pick batch 1010, 1012, and I think 1015.

*Also Ben have you tried with lower fsb?*

Yes, I'm pretty sure around 3.8GHz is the wall for my chip. I love this chip anyway, it's still amazing. I mean I paid $125 for it, one of the best deals ever. I just love having some of the newest tech out. Probably the first time I've had one of AMDs newest chips since I bought my first computer in 2001 with a Thunderbird 1.4GHz chip.


----------



## Seanicy

So I got a batch 1016? Sorry CPU noob!


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
I've tried up to 1.6v but still wasn't able to gain stability at 4GHz. The chip just isn't capable of it. That is with the RAM and base clock at known stable frequencies too. My stable clocks and voltages are as follows:

2.8GHz 1.2v
3.0GHz 1.25
3.2Ghz 1.25
3.4Ghz 1.325v
3.5GHz 1.35v (current 24/7 clock, 250x14)
3.6GHz 1.4v
3.8GHz 1.475v

Yes, I'm pretty sure around 3.8GHz is the wall for my chip. I love this chip anyway, it's still amazing. I mean I paid $125 for it, one of the best deals ever.

Your board can be the problem too, also your ram. I would try running ram at 1333 with tighter timings.

How fast is your nb and ht? with how much voltage?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


Your board can be the problem too, also your ram. I would try running ram at 1333 with tighter timings.

How fast is your nb and ht? with how much voltage?


I appreciate your effort at helping me. I'm a pretty experienced overclock though. The chip just isn't going higher. Even if I somehow got it stable at 4GHz it wouldn't be for long since the voltage needed would be too high for my comfort. I'm very happy with my 24/7 clock of 3.5GHz 1.35v and RAM at 1666MHz 8-8-8-15 1T 1.59v.


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi*


Hmm I didnt know that it was supposed to hard lock the computer. Im still in the process of overclocking, but I do have the proc at 4ghz now and am working on the ram and nb. Ill have to try linX again.


It should function fine again after it completes, which is variable depending on the problem size. If it doesn't, something is wrong, but I've never had a problem with any priority I've set it on (even with processors with cores unlocked that were stable).


----------



## kromar

my ram was not stable.. not sure if that is caused by the bug bios so im testing these settings now:

*FSB/Multiplier:* 250 x 14
*CPU Speed:* 3500
*NB Speed:* 2500
*CPU Voltage:* 1.28
*CPU-NB-VID:* 1.325
*NB Voltage:* 1.1v (stock)
*VDimm:* 1.70
*RAM Speed:* 1000
*Motherboard:* GA-MA790FXT-UD5P (F8f)

i tried a Vcore of 1.248 but that gives me a BSOD


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


my ram was not stable.. not sure if that is caused by the bug bios so im testing these settings now:

*FSB/Multiplier:* 250 x 14
*CPU Speed:* 3500
*NB Speed:* 2500
*CPU Voltage:* 1.28
*CPU-NB-VID:* 1.325
*NB Voltage:* 1.1v (stock)
*VDimm:* 1.70
*RAM Speed:* 1000
*Motherboard:* GA-MA790FXT-UD5P (F8f)

i tried a Vcore of 1.248 but that gives me a BSOD










Your problem is the vcore. It is too low.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I planned on getting myself a 1055t when I could afford it, but Biostar only has BIOS updates for Phenom II C3 chips and not the thubans.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


Your problem is the vcore. It is too low.


yeah 1.24 was to low but its stable now with 1.28^^ my real problem is the crap bios


----------



## Jbar1011

some1 tell me what the difference between a 1055 and 1090 is?!?!?! i have no idea. im getting a new comp soon and i have a 1600$ budget. which do i get?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jbar1011*


some1 tell me what the difference between a 1055 and 1090 is?!?!?! i have no idea. im getting a new comp soon and i have a 1600$ budget. which do i get?


The only difference is the 1090T has an unlocked multiplier and a higher stock speed. The base clock (200MHz) times the multiplier (1055T 14, 1090T 16) gives you the CPU clock speed (1055T 2.8GHz, 1090T 3.2GHz). If you want to overclock the 1055T you are forced to do it via the base clock. With the 1090T you can overclock via the multiplier or base clock, or a combination of the two. If you want ease and don't mind paying for it get the 1090T. If you don't mind tweaking and have a decent motherboard that can get to a high base clock get the 1055T.


----------



## Yogi

3.8/1.344v and 4.0/1.472 both failed after about 4 hours









Testing some NB clocks now. (Blend)


Gunna retest 3.8/1.344 with a lower fsb tomorrow.


----------



## SupremeP

Yey, my 1055T is going to be shipped today togheter with Gigabyte 890GX and Corsair XMS @ 1600mhz









How high do you think the 1055T can do with a CM Hyper 212+ with push pull?


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupremeP*


Yey, my 1055T is going to be shipped today togheter with Gigabyte 890GX and Corsair XMS @ 1600mhz









How high do you think the 1055T can do with a CM Hyper 212+ with push pull?


I have my 1055 under a Hyper 212+ with only the stock fan and 78F ambient temps and I get to 3.85GHz with load temperatures safely under 55C on the socket temp, so I would predict with lower ambients and push/pull, you can manage 4GHz.


----------



## SupremeP

Thx for the answer







, now im just gonna sit here and look at the package tracking for two days


----------



## FrankieVaga

FSB/Multiplier: 304 * 13.5
CPU Speed: 4.104Ghz
NB Speed: 2128 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.42 (Bios)
NB Voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed: 810Mhz per stick.. so 1620mhz.








Motherboard: GIGABYTE AM3 AMD 890GX

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...a/StableOC.jpg


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankieVaga*


FSB/Multiplier: 304 * 13.5
CPU Speed: 4.104Ghz
NB Speed: 2128 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.42 (Bios)
NB Voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed: 810Mhz
Motherboard: GIGABYTE AM3 AMD 890GX

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...a/StableOC.jpg


That's a really sweet stable OC. You have a nice chip there. Nice motherboard by the way, I presume it's the GA-890GPA-UD3H.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Here you go guys. Currently priming. Core V is NOT what I set in bios so I'll have to mess with it some more. Getting too hot for my liking but its not crapping out. Solid chip.

And you are seeing right, 348fsb.


----------



## FrankieVaga

Quote:



That's a really sweet stable OC. You have a nice chip there. Nice motherboard by the way, I presume it's the GA-890GPA-UD3H.


Thanks! And yes, it's the GA-890GPA-UD3H. I love it!


----------



## FrankieVaga

Quote:



Here you go guys. Currently priming. Core V is NOT what I set in bios so I'll have to mess with it some more. Getting too hot for my liking but its not crapping out. Solid chip.

And you are seeing right, 348fsb.


Nice! Cpu temp is high.. but no worries..

My motherboard doesnt seem to like a fsb over 310. 348 is awesome!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankieVaga*


Thanks! And yes, it's the GA-890GPA-UD3H. I love it!


Me too, it's a very nice board. How did you SLI your 9800GTs on that board. Did you use a hacked driver?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankieVaga*


Nice! Cpu temp is high.. but no worries..

My motherboard doesnt seem to like a fsb over 310. 348 is awesome!


Yea I set vcore @ 1.475 in bios... I am loving your OC though, I want that low of a core voltage and that high of OC...oh well lol.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Here you go guys. Currently priming. Core V is NOT what I set in bios so I'll have to mess with it some more. Getting too hot for my liking but its not crapping out. Solid chip.

And you are seeing right, 348fsb.











Are you pushing the FSB just for kicks or are you trying for a really high NB clock? I would love to see some benches from you comparing the performance of the system with NB clocks ranging from 2000mhz up to whatever ridiculous speed you have it at now!


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankieVaga*


FSB/Multiplier: 304 * 13.5
CPU Speed: 4.104Ghz
NB Speed: 2128 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.42 (Bios)
NB Voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed: 810Mhz per stick.. so 1620mhz.








Motherboard: GIGABYTE AM3 AMD 890GX

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...a/StableOC.jpg


You need to tell us that batch number! This is a killer 1055!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Are you pushing the FSB just for kicks or are you trying for a really high NB clock? I would love to see some benches from you comparing the performance of the system with NB clocks ranging from 2000mhz up to whatever ridiculous speed you have it at now!


Yea stay tuned. I am going for some 3+GHz NB


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Yea stay tuned. I am going for some 3+GHz NB










mmm

*EDIT: Makes me want to upgrade my board to an 890 now







This 790X seems like it might have an FSB wall at 285-286.*


----------



## FrankieVaga

Quote:



Me too, it's a very nice board. How did you SLI your 9800GTs on that board. Did you use a hacked driver?


I followed this guide.








Worked great.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6708...therboard.html


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Oh sweet, I guess the test Prime is on now, it staying at 56c cpu now lol.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankieVaga* 
I followed this guide.








Worked great.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6708...therboard.html

That's pretty sweet.







Have you benched it? What kind of scores do you get in 3DMark Vantage and 06?


----------



## FrankieVaga

Quote:

That's pretty sweet. Have you benched it? What kind of scores do you get in 3DMark Vantage and 06?
06 i got like 20-21k with my 965BE at 3.8. Havent benched it with the 1055t. Been working on getting my cpu stable first. I'll work on benching tonight, BUT i cant find a vantage that works... It wont open on my PC for some reason. Anyone have a known working link to where i can get it?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Hmm well tried bumping NB from 2080 to anything higher, and it doesnt like it. I even pumped up to 1.5v on the CPU-NB, and lowering CPU multi big time. So seems that with that high of a FSB, NB/IMC is already maxin out I guess. Now trying something else lol.


----------



## jimacid

hello guys its the first post im making to the forum.
i've read some post about ocing my 1055T...
anyway i have a question to make.

I overclocked my 1055T to 3.89Ghz
i managed to make it stable with nb freq at 2779mhz
and HT link speed from 2000mhz to 2779mhz
but i always see you telling that the htlink speed should be at arround 2000mhz

can you please tell me why exaxtly is that?
at 2779mhz ht speed im running stable... why should i drop it to 2.000mhz?


----------



## test tube

HT speed overclock is usually the most likely thing to fail on AMD chips. If yours is stable, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Here's a 3GHz NB with ram @ 1600MHz. Time to start upping the FSB.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankieVaga* 
FSB/Multiplier: 304 * 13.5
CPU Speed: 4.104Ghz
NB Speed: 2128 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.42 (Bios)
NB Voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed: 810Mhz per stick.. so 1620mhz.








Motherboard: GIGABYTE AM3 AMD 890GX

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...a/StableOC.jpg









Very nice! Do you know what batch it is?

13h blend


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 









Here's a 3GHz NB with ram @ 1600MHz. Time to start upping the FSB.

Hmm... your CPU score is about 800 higher than mine from the extra 150MHz CPU frequency and the extra 500MHz NB clock. Not bad.


----------



## jimacid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
HT speed overclock is usually the most likely thing to fail on AMD chips. If yours is stable, I wouldn't worry about it.

if thats the only reason then ok.
i just thought if everyone was suggesting to have it on arround 2000mhz for better performance for some reason or something like that


----------



## doritos93

This chip is bloody fantastic.

Just passed 4 hours LinX (about 120 passes) @ 3.4 / 1.440 Vcore. Socket temp around 53 with 28 ambient. Cooler than my 955!

Is mine doing the same numbers as everyone else? I'm stressing 3.6 the same voltage.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


This chip is bloody fantastic.

Just passed 4 hours LinX (about 120 passes) @ 3.4 / 1.440 Vcore. Socket temp around 53 with 28 ambient. Cooler than my 955!

Is mine doing the same numbers as everyone else? I'm stressing 3.6 the same voltage.


Check the first page of the thread for how everyone else is doing.


----------



## FrankieVaga

Quote:



This chip is bloody fantastic.

Just passed 4 hours LinX (about 120 passes) @ 3.4 / 1.440 Vcore. Socket temp around 53 with 28 ambient. Cooler than my 955!

Is mine doing the same numbers as everyone else? I'm stressing 3.6 the same voltage.
__________________


Take that vcore down a bit. I can get 3.6ghz with 1.34 vcore.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankieVaga*


Take that vcore down a bit. I can get 3.6ghz with 1.34 vcore.


You have a golden 1055 sir. It takes me 1.425 in BIOS to make 3.6 without BSOD. 1.475 in BIOS for 3.85GHz. Although my load is actually around 1.43v, it is still considerably more than what your requires.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankieVaga*


Take that vcore down a bit. I can get 3.6ghz with 1.34 vcore.


I think kidwolf909 is right. At 1.400 I could pass 20 LinX iterations although when I'd shutdown I got Overclocking Failed! and upping Vcore caused that to stop.

Might I ask, do you have a 95w or 125w version?


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


I think kidwolf909 is right. At 1.400 I could pass 20 LinX iterations although when I'd shutdown I got Overclocking Failed! and upping Vcore caused that to stop.

Might I ask, do you have a 95w or 125w version?


The 95W version hasn't been released yet and it is anticipated that it will only be available to OEM's (at least for a while). He's running the 125W version, but he has a very good chip. That's just how overclocking goes... some people get lucky and some people don't. I wouldn't worry though. 1.5v is perfectly safe on these chips as long as you keep them < 55C or so under load.

You're doing fine


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankieVaga*


Take that vcore down a bit. I can get 3.6ghz with 1.34 vcore.


Have you tried to stabilize 3.8 yet? Your 4.0 has a pretty low volt so im sure you could get your 3.6 lower then 1.34.


----------



## doritos93

I'm getting this weird issue. I can boot into Windows and stress test, although when I reboot I'll get 2 long beeps and 1 short beep and then the mobo loads the backup BIOS.

I'm assuming the settings failed, but they only fail when rebooting.

Any clues?


----------



## Yogi

Got it to bench at 4.3! haven't messed with the volts yet though. Cant wait to get it on water


----------



## FrankieVaga

Quote:



Have you tried to stabilize 3.8 yet? Your 4.0 has a pretty low volt so im sure you could get your 3.6 lower then 1.34.


I updated my bios and now my vcore in the bios matches cpuz. But i got 3.9 1.425 vcore to run IBT for 30 times. So that seemed better. I got 4.1 with 1.45 volts. It runs prime blend fine.. but fails after 7 passes of IBT.


----------



## Coldplayer

how do i stop the cpu from throttling to 1ghz? Cl3 is disabled already.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldplayer*


how do i stop the cpu from throttling to 1ghz? Cl3 is disabled already.


you probably dont because your bios is a piece of **** like mine, like others... wait 6 month and there might be a fix released


----------



## doritos93

Sadly, I don't think 4GHz is possible on this chip, but it's just the beginning... I will continue tweaking.

My machine doesn't boot with Vcore set higher than 1.4750. Although these settings passed 6 hours LinX (250 passes).










Just started P95. Gonna let her run for the day. Great chip.


----------



## Coldplayer

should i have turbo core enabled or disabled?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coldplayer* 
should i have turbo core enabled or disabled?

Disabled.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Sadly, I don't think 4GHz is possible on this chip, but it's just the beginning... I will continue tweaking.

My machine doesn't boot with Vcore set higher than 1.4750. Although these settings passed 6 hours LinX (250 passes).
Just started P95. Gonna let her run for the day. Great chip.

You have turbo core turned off right? And all CoolnQuiet and C1E? Those are very high volts for such a low speed.

I am currently Priming 3863MHz (275x14) with only 1.38volts - Chilling at 48c

*EDIT* Lol was about to get up and leave for work when my computer finally locked up after about an hour. Gotta bump voltage up later.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


You have turbo core turned off right? And all CoolnQuiet and C1E? Those are very high volts for such a low speed.

I am currently Priming 3863MHz (275x14) with only 1.38volts - Chilling at 48c

*EDIT* Lol was about to get up and leave for work when my computer finally locked up after about an hour. Gotta bump voltage up later.


kidwolf909 said it looked fine, and he's had the chip for awhile, posting actively in this thread. Every chip is different.

So the Prime95 blend run died on one core after an hour. Gonna push those CPU-NB volts.


----------



## ny_driver

I'm going to start hanging out here if you folks don't mind. 1055T came in the mail today and I've got to learn how to overclock this baby.







Stepping is CCBBE CB 1013CPCW. Is that a good stepping, or are they all good so far?

I got the memory today too, but it'll be another week until I get the  board.

EDIT: This is what my 1055T can do. Hopefully I'll have equal or better results cooling with water.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankieVaga*


I updated my bios and now my vcore in the bios matches cpuz. But i got 3.9 1.425 vcore to run IBT for 30 times. So that seemed better. I got 4.1 with 1.45 volts. It runs prime blend fine.. but fails after 7 passes of IBT.


Blend stresses the RAM and NB(I think) more. Small FFT stresses the CPU the most and Large FFT is for max heat.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*









I'm going to start hanging out here if you folks don't mind. 1055T came in the mail today and I've got to learn how to overclock this baby.







Stepping is CCBBE CB 1013CPCW. Is that a good stepping, or are they all good so far?

I got the memory today too, but it'll be another week until I get the  board.

EDIT: This is what my 1055T can do. Hopefully I'll have equal or better results cooling with water.


Welcome!
Haven't read anything about 1013, but I think the best batches are 1010,1012, and 1015 (not 100% sure). Thats a nice board, but as for the chip can't tell. A CPUz screen doesnt really say much.


----------



## ny_driver

There was also the screenshot of after it passed 5 rounds of Intel burn test @ 4GHz, plus the previous owners testimony. This 1013 looks pretty solid to me.









There are 4 steppings of 1055T, we have 1008, 1010, 1013, and 1015. The 1011 and 1012 are 1090T. http://www.cpu-world.com/step_codes/C/CCBBE%20CB.html


----------



## jimacid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


There are 4 steppings of 1055T, we have 1008, 1010, 1013, and 1015. The 1011 and 1012 are 1090T. http://www.cpu-world.com/step_codes/C/CCBBE%20CB.html


so how come my 1055T to be 1011 ????









*CCBE CB 1011BPMW*


----------



## ny_driver

HDT90ZFBK6DGR you sure you don't have a 1090T?

If it's a 1055T then I guess they made some 1011s too.







hmmmmm


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 







I'm going to start hanging out here if you folks don't mind. 1055T came in the mail today and I've got to learn how to overclock this baby.







Stepping is CCBBE CB 1013CPCW. Is that a good stepping, or are they all good so far?

I got the memory today too, but it'll be another week until I get the board.

EDIT: This is what my 1055T can do. Hopefully I'll have equal or better results cooling with water.

I have a 1013CPCW as well. It's every bit as capable as most 1055's, but it isn't golden or anything. Mine does 3.85GHz @ 1.43v in CPU-Z. I'm sure it could do 4GHz, but I haven't pushed it because I'm at the max comfortable temperature for me (55C) because my ambients are 78F. I'll be able to go higher once I move back into my apartment at school.


----------



## jimacid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
HDT90ZFBK6DGR you sure you don't have a 1090T?

If it's a 1055T then I guess they made some 1011s too.







hmmmmm

actually HDT55TFBK6DGR


----------



## ny_driver

What happens when you are trying to overclock with Turbo ON? Does it somehow take into account how high it will go when Turbo kicks in and limit you? Or does it allow you to overclock past where it would be stable when Turbo kicks in?

I need to learn about this. Is there a post somewhere that explains about overclocking it yet?







EDIT: I realize how stupid that question was now.....post#1









EDIT: it's going to be soooooooooooooo much better than my current set up....I'm not even going to need to overclock it.....YEAH RIGHT!

EDIT#2: how high are these chips known to go when Turbo kicks in?


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


What happens when you are trying to overclock with Turbo ON? Does it somehow take into account how high it will go when Turbo kicks in and limit you? Or does it allow you to overclock past where it would be stable when Turbo kicks in?

I need to learn about this. Is there a post somewhere that explains about overclocking it yet?









EDIT: it's going to be soooooooooooooo much better than my current set up....I'm not even going to need to overclock it.....YEAH RIGHT!

EDIT#2: how high are these chips known to go when Turbo kicks in?


At stock, the chip turbos to 3.3GHz, I believe. The ratio between non-turbo and turbo is 2.5x the base clock, so when you overclock the 1055T, turbo speed increases exponentially. For example, when the base clock is at 200MHz and he chip has a 14x multi, you get 2.8GHz stock and 3.3GHz Turbo. However, when you OC and the base clock increase to 250 (for example), the stock speed is 3.5GHz and the Turbo speed is 4.125GHz. So now you have a turbo of 625MHz instead of the 500MHz stock turbo. With Turbo CORE on, it is very difficult to overclock these chips because a menial base clock increase raises the turbo clock to unstable speeds. Also, when turbo kicks in, the voltage of the CPU goes up a LOT. When overclocked with an already raised vcore, this can become dangerous when in turbo mode.


----------



## ny_driver

Great explanation, thank you. +1 rep

So with Turbo on I cannot OC as far is what it sounds like because the chip has a limit regardless of how many cores are being used.

Also sounds like I should start by finding out how far it will OC with Turbo OFF.

Please correct me if I am wrong.

EDIT: or is it that the cores in use when Turbo is on can actually go higher than they would be able to if Turbo is off?


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Great explanation, thank you. +1 rep

So with Turbo on I cannot OC as far is what it sounds like because the chip has a limit regardless of how many cores are being used.

Also sounds like I should start by finding out how far it will OC with Turbo OFF.

Please correct me if I am wrong.

EDIT: or is it that the cores in use when Turbo is on can actually go higher than they would be able to if Turbo is off?










No. more than likely they won't be able to go higher. sometimes one core is weaker than the rest and will limit your OC, but it is definitely best to overclock this cpu with turbo off. It doesn't matter that much anyway. this cpu will not bottleneck any GPU at stock, let alone a modest OC of 3.5-3.6GHz. Just turn off turbo core and go as high as your motherboard will let you with less than 1.5vcore and less than 55-60c socket temp. This chip will fly at that speed! No need to push it harder.


----------



## ny_driver

If I can run it @ 286 x 14 w/ 1.475v like the previous owner did and I'm able to keep it stable and cool enough, I will probably just leave Turbo OFF and run it. Might be able to go higher though. Maybe go a little higher on the vCore using air conditioned water cooling? I can't wait to get my new ASUS CrosshairIV.









EDIT: I'll probably just run it stock unless I am racing. edit: or just let the hardware C&Q do it's job.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
If I can run it @ 286 x 14 w/ 1.475v like the previous owner did and I'm able to keep it stable and cool enough, I will probably just leave Turbo OFF and run it. Might be able to go higher though. Maybe go a little higher on the vCore using air conditioned water cooling? I can't wait to get my new ASUS CrosshairIV.









EDIT: I'll probably just run it stock unless I am racing.

Lol. The CH IV is a sweet board. I wish I had the cash to upgrade from my 790X. But yea, that board should EASILY be able to push 286FSB and net you 4GHz. As long as it stays cool man. That's the important part. And what do you mean by air conditioned watercooling? Just watercooling with the A/C on? Or are you going to direct and A/C vent at your radiator?


----------



## ny_driver

I decided to sell off anything I could so I could build something nice. So far so good. I might actually get a new case sometime this summer. But what I mean by A/C -W/C is like this...... about 3 feet away and directly in front of it.

EDIT:What do you think I bought that A/C for? Well it also makes it nice and cool in here, but that is secondary......I assure you.

EDIT#2....lol...you see my 1055T sitting over there chillin' in the A/C with it's new memory.


----------



## Electroneng

I would like to join! Here are my latest tests!

CPU Freq: 3.7ghz
CPU VOltage: 1.40
FSB: 264
mULTIPLIER 14
CPU-NB Freq: 2376
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.221v
NB Voltage: 1.16v
HT Link Freq: 2112
HTLink Voltage: 1.260
Dram: 1412 DDR3
DRAM V: 1.53V

This MSI 870A-G54 Board is a beast! Ideal for anyone planning only 1 Video card or 1 card and a physics card! I Tested stable at 4.02 Ghz but did not record results!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I have a 1013 CPMW. These things handle heat a lot better I think. My 720 would lock up as soon as it got in the upper 50's. I've primed this baby and once saw 64c and it kept on going. Definitely too hot, but it did not falter at all. Much more resilient I think.


----------



## xisintheend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


I have a 1013 CPMW. These things handle heat a lot better I think. My 720 would lock up as soon as it got in the upper 50's. I've primed this baby and once saw 64c and it kept on going. Definitely too hot, but it did not falter at all. Much more resilient I think.


Awsome. I have the same batch and I just got a motherboard installed tonight to finally be able to play with it. Do you know what you are reading for temps and what you use?

Using HW Monitor I am not sure if people are reading TMPIN0 or the core temps and I have no idea what the real temp of these chips is and what I can use when ocing. My TMPIN0 is always also about 10C hotter than the core temps.


----------



## crashnburn_819

CPU bus freq: 250
PCI-E freq: 100
CPU ratio: 14x
Turbo Core: disabled
CPU/NB freq: 2000MHz
CPU voltage: 1.4v
CPU/NB voltage: auto (what should this be?)
CPU VDDA voltage: 2.5v

HT link speed: 2000MHz
HT link width: 16-bit (huh?)
HT voltage: 1.2v

DRAM freq: 1667MHz
DRAM voltage: 1.5v
(timings still need work)

NB voltage: 1.1v
NB 1.8v voltage: 1.8v
SB voltage: 1.2v

PCI-E spread spectrum: disabled

Cool n Quiet: disabled
C1E: disabled

12 hour OCCT linpack stable

edit: testing 260x14 (3.64ghz), 1.475v vcore, 1.24v NB, underclocked ram, HT and NB

edit: 260x14 failed








gonna stick to 3.5ghz


----------



## test tube

Try cranking up your CPU-NB voltage to 1.3v. I need that to hit 3.8GHz.

As I have in the guide on the first page, you also have to drop your HT and NB speeds from 2000MHz (actually 10x multiplier * bus speed, so at 250 it's 2500MHz) to lower in order to be able to post/be stable.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xisintheend* 
Awsome. I have the same batch and I just got a motherboard installed tonight to finally be able to play with it. Do you know what you are reading for temps and what you use?

Using HW Monitor I am not sure if people are reading TMPIN0 or the core temps and I have no idea what the real temp of these chips is and what I can use when ocing. My TMPIN0 is always also about 10C hotter than the core temps.

HWMonitor. The CPU/Socket temp is what I am stating. My actual cores are around 10c lower.


----------



## Seanicy

Ok got a nice little OC on this chip...And it's a 1016, another batch that hasn't been seen...

CPU: 3.9Ghz @1.45v
NB : 2400Mhz
RAM: 1600Mhz
HT L: 2100Mhz


























Not sure why 3D Mark 06 is saying my GPU has -1MB of RAM. Was doing this also on the 257 drivers so I rolled back and it's still doing it. 3D Mark 06 doesn't even use all of my GPU either most of the tests were only using 50% of the card







So my score should be better I would think???


----------



## Sozin

Well hello fellas, I finally got mine in the mail from tipsycoma, and I'm enjoying it so far. But from what I've read, the temperature is between 5-10C. Right now I'm at 3.4GHz running LinX, and AOD says I'm at 44C, so for all intensive purposes should I think that it's actually at 54C?


----------



## Saiyansnake

Running stability tests on my very first overclock, on my very first rig. 3.8GHz running stable on Prime for 4+ hours now. Tops out at 52Â°C


----------



## Snowman1989

Mine is 1016 as well, made my board blow up lol


----------



## Coldplayer

Click to view full size!

ideas on what to improve?


----------



## crashnburn_819

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Try cranking up your CPU-NB voltage to 1.3v. I need that to hit 3.8GHz.

As I have in the guide on the first page, you also have to drop your HT and NB speeds from 2000MHz (actually 10x multiplier * bus speed, so at 250 it's 2500MHz) to lower in order to be able to post/be stable.

How safe is 1.3v on the NB?

Its at 2000 with a dropped multiplier. Not the stock multiplier.

edit: gonna add me to front page?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Here's a new one for me. Trying to see how well low voltage does.


----------



## Coldplayer

any ideas on what i should do?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coldplayer* 
any ideas on what i should do?

look at your double post in the 10** thread, i answered you there


----------



## ny_driver

Crank the FSB up to 286 x 14 and see how much voltage it requires. Turn the voltage up a little at a time if it fails testing. I'd start @ 1.4 or so.


----------



## Coldplayer

i tightened the ram timings. Couldnt get 4ghz tried 286x14 and upped the voltage bit by bit but just wouldnt post there. I think i hit the wall?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coldplayer* 
i tightened the ram timings. Couldnt get 4ghz tried 286x14 and upped the voltage bit by bit but just wouldnt post there. I think i hit the wall?

you also might have some weired bios randome number changes... mine does at certain frequencies change the NB multi to 10 which makes it impossible to boot... maybe you have some similar problem when raising the FSB more...


----------



## ny_driver

Try looser timings. EDIT: but what do I know...my 1055T and DDR3 are still sitting here on the shelf.
EDIT#2: maybe it's what kromar said.


----------



## Coldplayer

yea i tried 286x14 with looser timings.


----------



## ny_driver

Is your memory overclocked? And did you try 2T on the memory. Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## doritos93

Anyone have any problems with cores sticking to 1GHz?

Core 0 for me is showing up as 1GHz under load.

EDIT: I rebooted and it got unstuck, although it's still dropping. I disabled CnQ and C1E and all the rest. BIOS bug?


----------



## xd_1771

It's a miracle.
The restart problems I was having with the Northbridge multi set at x7 or x8 *aren't happening at x9*!
Of course, with my NB speed nearing 2700mhz, I'm going to have to test for stability in the OS.









*EDIT*: Please update my clocks to the following:








Simply fill out the following with the information from your stable clocks:
FSB/Multiplier: 301x13.5
CPU Speed: 4.06ghz
NB Speed: *2.71ghz*
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
NB Voltage: *1.3v*
RAM Speed: 1200mhz 5-5-5-15 (for now)
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
Notice the IntelBurnTest times. This is a *6 second improvement* from when I was running it at NB 1800mhz







Of course, the new IntelBurn 2.5 might have something to do with it. It loads the cores a bit more.

Next up: 3000mhz!!!








*EDIT*: 3000mhz = no-go. I couldn't get to Windows and was getting a lot of weird startup errors including a "file is possibly corrupt" error that worried me a bit (and no, it wasn't Windows reporting that either). 2700mhz at a mere 1.3v (just like when I had my 965) is pretty good I guess


----------



## Spunky424

hey guys i finally installed my 1055t in my asus m3a79-t and i'm trying to overclock this thing, but i can only get up to 3.5ghz. Right now i have it at 240fsb x 14multi @ 1.45v. at auto setting the voltage was 1.488V. but when i bump up to 250fsb i can boot into windows but will do a quick BSOD and restart, not allowing me to see what the problem is. I set my CPU-NB Voltage to 1.3V. I'm using DDR2 G-SKills Pi PC6400 Cas 4 ram running at the recommended 4-4-4-12 at 800mhz.

does anyone have any recommendations for what else i can do to get more stable at a higher overclock?


----------



## ny_driver

Not to be smart, but have you read post#1?

And also if you list your system information it may be easier for people to help you.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Anyone have any problems with cores sticking to 1GHz?

Core 0 for me is showing up as 1GHz under load.

EDIT: I rebooted and it got unstuck, although it's still dropping. I disabled CnQ and C1E and all the rest. BIOS bug?

this happens when disabling C&Q...


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
It's a miracle.
The restart problems I was having with the Northbridge multi set at x7 or x8 *aren't happening at x9*!
Of course, with my NB speed nearing 2700mhz, I'm going to have to test for stability in the OS.









*EDIT*: Please update my clocks to the following:
Simply fill out the following with the information from your stable clocks:
FSB/Multiplier: 301x13.5
CPU Speed: 4.06ghz
NB Speed: *2.71ghz*
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
NB Voltage: *1.3v*
RAM Speed: 1200mhz 5-5-5-15 (for now)
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
Notice the IntelBurnTest times. This is a *6 second improvement* from when I was running it at NB 1800mhz







Of course, the new IntelBurn 2.5 might have something to do with it. It loads the cores a bit more.

Next up: 3000mhz!!!








*EDIT*: 3000mhz = no-go. I couldn't get to Windows and was getting a lot of weird startup errors including a "file is possibly corrupt" error that worried me a bit (and no, it wasn't Windows reporting that either). 2700mhz at a mere 1.3v (just like when I had my 965) is pretty good I guess









yeah i notice the same behavior with the NB multi, how high is your CPU-NB voltage for those 2700mhz?


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Not to be smart, but have you read post#1?

And also if you list your system information it may be easier for people to help you.









Yes i read the first post and followed it exactly. i kept upping my vcore till 1.5v and still couldnt get stable. would increasing my vNB help me out more? i'm already at 1.3v. i cant narrow it down to what exactly is holding me back.

Aso keep in mind my multi is locked and i cannot adjust it lower. its stucck at 14x since the asus bios is still in beta stages.

I've also updated my sig with my specs.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
this happens when disabling C&Q...

So what happens when CnQ is enabled??


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spunky424* 
hey guys i finally installed my 1055t in my asus m3a79-t and i'm trying to overclock this thing, but i can only get up to 3.5ghz. Right now i have it at 240fsb x 14multi @ 1.45v. at auto setting the voltage was 1.488V. but when i bump up to 250fsb i can boot into windows but will do a quick BSOD and restart, not allowing me to see what the problem is. I set my CPU-NB Voltage to 1.3V. I'm using DDR2 G-SKills Pi PC6400 Cas 4 ram running at the recommended 4-4-4-12 at 800mhz.

does anyone have any recommendations for what else i can do to get more stable at a higher overclock?

you are way over the needed Vcore, 3.5ghz should be easy doable with 1.35v. why did you increase that Vcore so much in the first place?
dont know about the asus settings but so far i had not to increase the NB voltage, only the CPU-NB voltage to about 1.3-1.35.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
So what happens when CnQ is enabled??

well on my board, the cpu throttles down (multi 4) when idle but at least all cores work:O


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
well on my board, the cpu throttles down (multi 4) when idle but at least all cores work:O

So what you're saying is when CnQ is enabled the CPU throttles and when it's disabled, the CPU still throttles.

Thanks!









I've read that many folks have BIOS revs. which are really buggy. Is that still the case? Have there been updates for Gigabyte boards?


----------



## kromar

exactly, the difference is when its disabled that one core stays @multi 4 on my board 

no updates so far and i dont expect so see any soon, last time it took them about 6 month for an update and i dont see why this should be any different this time.

we should all start to spam gigabyte with bios problems so maybe the get off theyr lazy asses and "unleash" some fixes fast!
Gigabyte, where is my BIOS update?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
yeah i notice the same behavior with the NB multi, how high is your CPU-NB voltage for those 2700mhz?

as I said, 1.3v








Also, I already PM'ed Gigabyte once about the 790XT-UD4P, asking for a new beta BIOS... they replied that they can't do anything because I'm overclocking. heh.


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


you are way over the needed Vcore, 3.5ghz should be easy doable with 1.35v. why did you increase that Vcore so much in the first place?
dont know about the asus settings but so far i had not to increase the NB voltage, only the CPU-NB voltage to about 1.3-1.35.


Thanks kromar, well i put my cpu voltage down to 1.35V but weird thing is when i start windows the voltage increases to 1.44V at load. is this normal? i even put the idle temp down to 1.275V and at load it still goes to 1.44V. this just doesnt seem right.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spunky424*


Thanks kromar, well i put my cpu voltage down to 1.35V but weird thing is when i start windows the voltage increases to 1.44V at load. is this normal? i even put the idle temp down to 1.275V and at load it still goes to 1.44V. this just doesnt seem right.


CPU-PLL settings of sorts?
Hmm... I get a similar but smaller effect. I set my BIOS voltage to 1.475; nominally it runs at 1.472v or slightly lower, and increases to 1.488v during load.


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


CPU-PLL settings of sorts?
Hmm... I get a similar but smaller effect. I set my BIOS voltage to 1.475; nominally it runs at 1.472v or slightly lower, and increases to 1.488v during load.


really cant figure this out. no matter what voltage i put it on during load it increases to around 1.44V.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spunky424*


really cant figure this out. no matter what voltage i put it on during load it increases to around 1.44V.


BIOS issues maybe. Try the latest BIOS.
Meanwhile, just for the sake of being on the top of the first page list, I'm going to bump the FSB to 305mhz and see what happens...








EDIT: Meh, I'll just increase the clocks in the winter or if my temps magically drop for no reason one day. At the moment anything higher is unstable [test-unstable, but not crash-unstable] or too HOT!


----------



## Paddyman89

3.64 @ 1.38 
[email protected] 
[email protected] // 5-5-5-12-24 
[email protected]

cpu vcore of 1.3

fsb-260
multi-14x

m4a78l-m asus

Was going for 3.89 earlier today and the last prime I failed was at 1.47v any ideas to make this work


----------



## doritos93

Ok so I've decided to settle on this for now. I actually now need my machine.

I've already run Prime for about 8 hours, and I'm going to let it run through the night. Chilly night tonight. Got about 24.3 C ambient temp. Load around 51 C

FSB/Multiplier: *272 x 14*
CPU Speed: *3.81 GHz*
NB Speed: *2.72 GHz*
CPU Voltage: *1.45v*
NB Voltage: *1.30v*
RAM Speed: *1088MHz (DDR3)*
Motherboard: *GA-MA770T-UD3P*










Any suggestions, comments or insults are appreciated.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Man I am loving this processor more and more. Also really impressed with my ram. Running 260fsb @ 1.325v in Bios and Ram is crusing at 1740MHz!


----------



## FrankieVaga

Quote:

2. Disable Turbo Core and Cool'N'Quiet. Note: These chips also have a hardware form of CnQ that is not able to be disabled. However, this does not seem to have any impact on overclocks, so if you processor drops multiplier/vCore when idle, don't worry.
A bios update for me actually stopped the hardware form of CnQ. If this has been said already then i'm sorry. Just informing you guys that it can be turned off..at least if your mobo has great bios. [:


----------



## Spunky424

figured it out. its the bios. since its in beta stages still the voltages arent correct. i guess i'll have to wait to use the 1055t for daily use.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spunky424*


Thanks kromar, well i put my cpu voltage down to 1.35V but weird thing is when i start windows the voltage increases to 1.44V at load. is this normal? i even put the idle temp down to 1.275V and at load it still goes to 1.44V. this just doesnt seem right.


dou you have the new "core boost" enabled? that might cause the voltage increase during load. on my board the vcore freaks out when it is enabled:O


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


as I said, 1.3v








Also, I already PM'ed Gigabyte once about the 790XT-UD4P, asking for a new beta BIOS... they replied that they can't do anything because I'm overclocking. heh.


so ask them for a new bios where C&Q and "core boost" work like they are supposed to. let them know that you are not happy with the current support


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


dou you have the new "core boost" enabled? that might cause the voltage increase during load. on my board the vcore freaks out when it is enabled:O


does it freak out as in increase/spike? i cant see any settings in my bios for a core boost..=(


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Yes everyone. As stated in first post. DISABLE Turbo Core/Core Performance and CnQ/Cool n Quiet and C1E. Otherwise voltages/multi run rampant and you will not be stable.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spunky424*


does it freak out as in increase/spike? i cant see any settings in my bios for a core boost..=(


yes when everything is on stock (1.36Vcore) and this turbo crap is enabled it spikes out at 1.48Vcore or something like that. you can imagine what happens to that spike if i increase the Vcore to like 1.4+:O

i have no idea what this option is called on your board, its the option that increases the multi of your cores...


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Yes everyone. As stated in first post. DISABLE Turbo Core/Core Performance and CnQ/Cool n Quiet and C1E. Otherwise voltages/multi run rampant and you will not be stable.


well everybody should test this for himself i think, when i disable C&Q my first core locks at x4 while the others are on max. this will definitely cause problems when it cores to overclocking.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


so ask them for a new bios where C&Q and "core boost" work like they are supposed to. let them know that you are not happy with the current support










I could try but with most problems other than 1600 RAM with my current set fixed I really have no need to... plus I don't think I ever saw problems using AMD Turbo Boost on this motherboard when my CPU was at stock settings, other than a wrong voltage which happens on purpose due to the extra voltage needed for Turbo.


----------



## Seanicy

Well guys I just bought 2 of these fans for a push/pull setup on my H50. Right now at 3.9Ghz, the Florida summer heat is getting the best of my CPU and causes temp related crashes every now and then. Hopefully these fans will help keep my 1055T cool enough to be stable at 4Ghz. Will post results once I get these babies installed...


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Well guys I just bought 2 of these fans for a push/pull setup on my H50. Right now at 3.9Ghz, the Florida summer heat is getting the best of my CPU and causes temp related crashes every now and then. Hopefully these fans will help keep my 1055T cool enough to be stable at 4Ghz. Will post results once I get these babies installed...

i would like to see a screen shot when these are installed, 120x120x55... thats HUUUGE


----------



## tpb211

Would like to join this club:

FSB/Multiplier: 255
Multiplier: x 14.0
CPU Speed: 3.57
NB Speed: 2550
CPU Voltage: 1.40
NB Voltage: 1.35
RAM Speed: 1020MHz DDR2 (G Skill 1066)
Motherboard: Foxconn A79A-S
Bus Speed:255
HT Link 2550/ NB Speed 2550 (using x10 Multiplier)

Cooling:
Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
3 Noctua NH-P12 fans in a Destroyer Case


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tpb211* 
Would like to join this club:

FSB/Multiplier: 255
CPU Speed: 3.57
NB Speed: 2550
CPU Voltage: 1.40
NB Voltage: 1.95
RAM Speed: 1020MHz
Motherboard: Foxconn A79A-S

uh that voltage seems pretty high:O
you probably can lower that Vcore to 1.30-1.35 and whats up with that 1.95v on your NB is that a typo or is it really that high? might that be the ram voltage?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i would like to see a screen shot when these are installed, 120x120x55... thats HUUUGE










Yeah they are huge, I need to mod my case in the next day or so just to accommodate them. Also need to find some long enough 6/32 thread screws so I can add 2 shrouds to the mix also. I will make sure I get some pics up so you guys can see how these look after bing installed...


----------



## Ihategeeks

Should have mine in a couple weeks, we'll see what the 890GX yields.


----------



## tpb211

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
uh that voltage seems pretty high:O
you probably can lower that Vcore to 1.30-1.35 and whats up with that 1.95v on your NB is that a typo or is it really that high? might that be the ram voltage?

I'm using the Foxconn A79A-S mobo (AM2+) with a recent bios mod to accept the 6 core. Here is a pic of my bios settings, I have not found a way to stop the cpu from going into the turbo core state (I have the foxconn version of cool n quiet toggled off in bios) however I have no other options related to turbo. Any advice would be appreciated! If I need to ditch the board then I will do that, would like to squeak out as much out of this 1055t as possible, right now all monitoring software bounces around like crazy (cpuid, coretemp) Everest seems to stay stable, however I feel the processor is entering it's turbo mode and the cpu rating I have given was what was shown while running prime95.

Chipset is a 790FX/SB750
DDR2 Ram

here's the pic:
Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tpb211* 
I'm using the Foxconn A79A-S mobo (AM2+) with a recent bios mod to accept the 6 core. Here is a pic of my bios settings, I have not found a way to stop the cpu from going into the turbo core state (I have the foxconn version of cool n quiet toggled off in bios) however I have no other options related to turbo. Any advice would be appreciated! If I need to ditch the board then I will do that, would like to squeak out as much out of this 1055t as possible, right now all monitoring software bounces around like crazy (cpuid, coretemp) Everest seems to stay stable, however I feel the processor is entering it's turbo mode and the cpu rating I have given was what was shown while running prime95.

Chipset is a 790FX/SB750
DDR2 Ram

here's the pic:
Any help would be appreciated!!!
*snip*[IMG]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Wow those BIOS suck. I would sell that board and pick up a 890FX. If you are working with a BIOS mod it shouldn't be working at all but it is and you are losing out on features cause of it. Ditch that board is my only advice. GL on your sittuation...

Well guys I got my fans today and here is a couple pics of me unboxing my, Feser / Noiseblocker Triebwerk 55mm 1800RPM fans. I will post up some more shots of them once I get these babies installed. I hope my temps will be lower now after spending $80 on two fans...[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/eek.gif
Summers in Florida suck for overclocking, but hey it could be hotter...


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Wow those BIOS suck. I would sell that board and pick up a 890FX. If you are working with a BIOS mod it shouldn't be working at all but it is and you are losing out on features cause of it. Ditch that board is my only advice. GL on your sittuation...

Well guys I got my fans today and here is a couple pics of me unboxing my, Feser / Noiseblocker Triebwerk 55mm 1800RPM fans. I will post up some more shots of them once I get these babies installed. I hope my temps will be lower now after spending $80 on two fans...








Summers in Florida suck for overclocking, but hey it could be hotter...


Let us know how they work out. I'm interested in seeing if they make a difference.

As for my 1055, it's either still working or sitting in it's socket dead. Yesterday I ran Prime95 at :

CPU = 3.9GHz @ 1.5 Vcore, 
NB = 2800 @ 1.35 and 
RAM at 1500MHz @ 1.7

PC shut down on it's own and won't boot.







When I power it up, it turns on for about a millisecond and then shuts down.

I picked up a TX650 to replace my old PS hoping that the old one didn't take anything with it. My 1055 was less than 7 days old.

I'll be swapping it out tonight. Keep your fingers crossed for me guys!!


----------



## kromar

ouch that is expensive for 2 fans:O by now you could probably have a custom 240 loop for what you spent for that h50 setup 

hope it works out fine with these fans, i heard they have great air pressure and a huge airflow. that should definitely help lowering your temperatures









with 2 shrouds thats gona be a huge air tower, lets see... 2x55+1x35(rad)+2x25....195  cant wait to see more pics^^


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


Let us know how they work out. I'm interested in seeing if they make a difference.

As for my 1055, it's either still working or sitting in it's socket dead. Yesterday I ran Prime95 at :

CPU = 3.9GHz @ 1.5 Vcore, 
NB = 2800 @ 1.35 and 
RAM at 1500MHz @ 1.7

PC shut down on it's own and won't boot.







When I power it up, it turns on for about a millisecond and then shuts down.

I picked up a TX650 to replace my old PS hoping that the old one didn't take anything with it. My 1055 was less than 7 days old.

I'll be swapping it out tonight. Keep your fingers crossed for me guys!!


Dead mobo, has happened to others, if you unplug the 8pin cpu power plug and try to turn it on, and it does, your mobo is done, start RMA.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snowman1989*


Dead mobo, has happened to others, if you unplug the 8pin cpu power plug and try to turn it on, and it does, your mobo is done, start RMA.


Yeah so I already swapped to a temporary PSU and the mobo came on although it didn't start because nothing else was connected except for the mobo power connector. I just needed to get one with a sufficient output.

Going to try it out tonight. I'll let you know if you're right.

EDIT: *He was right.*


----------



## Imrac

1055T just came in today, once I get back from class, I will update my bios and throw it in. Although I have seen some people have issues with my board and x6s, we will see


----------



## Sousapro

Edit: Amd Overdrive is trash. I pushed Cpu Vcore to 1.475, turned off C1e, Cool&Quiet, and Turbo Core and I hit 3.9 on my first attempt. I got it to run prime95 stable for 30 minutes so I'm going to step it up. my current load temps are under 100 degrees F.


----------



## universeis42

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1233969
Couldn't get it to 4 GHz, for some reason.
It's at 56 degrees, which I think is a bit high.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


Let us know how they work out. I'm interested in seeing if they make a difference.

As for my 1055, it's either still working or sitting in it's socket dead. Yesterday I ran Prime95 at :

CPU = 3.9GHz @ 1.5 Vcore, 
NB = 2800 @ 1.35 and 
RAM at 1500MHz @ 1.7

PC shut down on it's own and won't boot.







When I power it up, it turns on for about a millisecond and then shuts down.

I picked up a TX650 to replace my old PS hoping that the old one didn't take anything with it. My 1055 was less than 7 days old.

I'll be swapping it out tonight. Keep your fingers crossed for me guys!!


1.5 Vcore is way too high for 3.9Ghz. I got mine at 1.42v for 3.9Ghz...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


ouch that is expensive for 2 fans:O by now you could probably have a custom 240 loop for what you spent for that h50 setup 

hope it works out fine with these fans, i heard they have great air pressure and a huge airflow. that should definitely help lowering your temperatures









with 2 shrouds thats gona be a huge air tower, lets see... 2x55+1x35(rad)+2x25....195  cant wait to see more pics^^


Yeah could of should of type of sittuation....LOL

Update:
Well guys I got my Noiseblocker fans installed yesterday and these babies helped shave off 9c while under full load in Linx. Living in Florida with the summer heat, these fans really help alot. Here are some pics of them installed. I didn't have time yesterday to try and find long enough screws for the shrouds so I just installed these guys to see how they perform. Will get some OC pics and stuff later after work. Going to try 4Ghz again, those who hit 4Ghz, what Vcore do you use? I'm at 1.42v for 3.9Ghz, just trying to get an idea of the voltage that it may need...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I know many of you all must be tired of my updates. But heres 265x14 (3.7GHz) @ 1.325 in bios and ram running at 1772MHz.


----------



## tpb211

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Wow those BIOS suck. I would sell that board and pick up a 890FX. If you are working with a BIOS mod it shouldn't be working at all but it is and you are losing out on features cause of it. Ditch that board is my only advice. GL on your sittuation...

Well guys I got my fans today and here is a couple pics of me unboxing my, Feser / Noiseblocker Triebwerk 55mm 1800RPM fans. I will post up some more shots of them once I get these babies installed. I hope my temps will be lower now after spending $80 on two fans...








Summers in Florida suck for overclocking, but hey it could be hotter...


























I guess Bios mod was the wrong word to use, I am using the foxconn issued latest bios release to support the X6 processors. I really like the790FX platform however it does appear i'm lacking features that other folks are seeing in their bios's. So I will be ordering up a new motherboard and ram today, just kind of a pita to find one that will fit the massive Noctua NH-D14. Any recommendations ? Thanks in advance!

Nice fans by the way! Will have to seek out some reviews on them after just dropping some coin on replacing all my case fans with the Noctua ones I noticed a 9c temp drop, then again my stock fans were crap (rosewill)


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tpb211* 
I guess Bios mod was the wrong word to use, I am using the foxconn issued latest bios release to support the X6 processors. I really like the790FX platform however it does appear i'm lacking features that other folks are seeing in their bios's. So I will be ordering up a new motherboard and ram today, just kind of a pita to find one that will fit the massive Noctua NH-D14. Any recommendations ? Thanks in advance!

Nice fans by the way! Will have to seek out some reviews on them after just dropping some coin on replacing all my case fans with the Noctua ones I noticed a 9c temp drop, then again my stock fans were crap (rosewill)

By BIOS mod, I thought you mod'ed the board to accomidate a diff BIOS chip to support the 1055T. Yeah you are missing alot of option in there, thats why I said they suck. I have a MSI 790FX-GD70 and before buying the H50 I had a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme and that thing was huge, but it fit. Not sure about the dimentions of the Noctua NH-D14, but I linked you the Tuniq so you can see how big it is. Also thanks for the compliment!!!


----------



## Sousapro

Ugh, I can get 4ghz stable but I can't get it to sleep properly. I have a dark suspicion that it's my memory. I need to configure it manually but there is a lot of options in my bios... and no option to drop command rate to T2 :-/


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


1.5 Vcore is way too high for 3.9Ghz. I got mine at 1.42v for 3.9Ghz...


I guess you missed the part of every basic overclocking guide that says EVERY chip is different.

But thanks for the protip.


----------



## tahumie87

I would like to join









Cpu: Phenom II X6 1055T
Batch: CCBBE CB 1012 FPMW
Name: tahumie87
Frequency: 4050MHz
Ref*Multi: 300*13.5
CPU Voltage: 1.437v
CPU-NB : 1.444v
NB Frequency: 3000MHz
NB volts: 1.200v
RAM: 4GB DDR3 7-8-7-21-28-1T @ 1600MHz
Motherboard: MSI NF980 G65
Bios: 1.3
Cooling: Cooler Master Gemini II

Some test on my signature


----------



## doc2142

How hard is it to get those things to 4.0? I have decent cooling will I be able to do it with just 1.5v?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


How hard is it to get those things to 4.0? I have decent cooling will I be able to do it with just 1.5v?


If the motherboard is capable of that (286MHz+ base clock), it really depends entirely on the chip, they all overclock differently.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doc2142* 
How hard is it to get those things to 4.0? I have decent cooling will I be able to do it with just 1.5v?

also depends whether your bios sucks as much as mine does...


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
also depends whether your bios sucks as much as mine does...

your gigabyte bios is crappy?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doc2142* 
How hard is it to get those things to 4.0? I have decent cooling will I be able to do it with just 1.5v?

shouldnt be an issue
got mine to 4ghz @ 1.5v but my room temps should be way higher then yours LOL..


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
your gigabyte bios is crappy?









can you believe it?


----------



## contain

My Asus bios is crappy.

If you want to get to 4GHZ you can do so with less than 1.5V. 1.4-1.48 should handle it just fine.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *contain* 
My Asus bios is crappy.

If you want to get to 4GHZ you can do so with less than 1.5V. 1.4-1.48 should handle it just fine.

imagine, i cant clock my 1600mhz rated ram above 1000mhz without increasing the rated voltage of 1.65 to 1.8+ because the bios is so ****ty... and you are talking about a ****ty bios with a 4ghz oc... try again


----------



## contain

Ok, your bios Fu*&^%$ Sucks A$%. That's horrible.


----------



## Imrac

I am officially in =)

*FSB/Multiplier:* 272x14 272x14.5(turbo)
*CPU Speed:* 3.808 3.944(turbo)
*NB Speed:* 2448
*CPU Voltage:* 1.4625
*NB Voltage:* 1.3
*RAM Speed:* 1450 7-7-7-21
*Motherboard:* Asus M4a79T Deluxe

 Link 8 Hours prime.

My bios is also terrible with this board. If I disable turbo, it locks the multiplier at 4 and it will not increase under any load. If I set the turbo multiplier at the same as normal, the vcore jumps around way to much and won't pass prime for more than a couple minutes. So I am sure this chip can do 4ghz, but for the time being, I must keep turbo on









Also the vdroop on this board is really sucky as you can see in the SS, gets down to 1.422.


----------



## doritos93

Is it possible that the socket temp on a GA-790XTA-UD4 is faulty? My chip is hitting 60 degrees under Linx when before with a different mobo it was around 52.

I wanna believe core temps now cuz they're around 44


----------



## Spunky424

well looks like my m3a79-T just took a crap on me, time to upgrade to a real board that supports the x6 better as well as upgrade to ddr3. what boards do you guys recommend? currently have a 1055t and a 5850 to throw onto the new board. Thanks.


----------



## ny_driver

I have a 1055T/ 4GB DDR3/ and 2 x 4890 sitting here waiting for my new ASUS Crosshair IV. That would be my recommendation I guess. Might as well get the best.


----------



## FrankieVaga

Got a new one.

FSB/Multiplier: 312 * 13.5
CPU Speed: 4.212Ghz
NB Speed: 2808 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.42 (Bios)
NB Voltage: 1.4
RAM Speed: 1248Mhz
Motherboard: GIGABYTE AM3 AMD 890GX

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...urpointTwo.png


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankieVaga*


Got a new one.

FSB/Multiplier: 312 * 13.5
CPU Speed: 4.212Ghz
NB Speed: 2808 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.42 (Bios)
NB Voltage: 1.4
RAM Speed: 1248Mhz
Motherboard: GIGABYTE AM3 AMD 890GX

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...urpointTwo.png


Excellent OC....what is the stepping on that chip? Mine is 1013CPCW, but I haven't personally tried it yet.


----------



## Jonesey I7

what are some good steppings to look for? Are there many? I'm new to Amd, and on the intels, there was only c0 steppings and d0 steppings?


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I have a 1055T/ 4GB DDR3/ and 2 x 4890 sitting here waiting for my new ASUS Crosshair IV. That would be my recommendation I guess. Might as well get the best.


where would be the best place to purchase it?


----------



## Radiopools

@ Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P people:

What did you have to do to get the chip to run on your board? BIOS update? I'm debating one of these chips at some point.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spunky424* 
where would be the best place to purchase it?

http://computers.pricegrabber.com/mo...ir+iv/st=query
I ordered mine at nextwarehouse.com this afternoon. It was the lowest price I could find. I paid $224.28 including 3-5 business day shipping. 5-10 day shipping is free.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiopools* 
@ Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P people:

What did you have to do to get the chip to run on your board? BIOS update? I'm debating one of these chips at some point.

x7 and x8 Northbridge multipliers were unstable for me (boot/POST problems); x9 is stable for running overclocked, x6 for not (at 300FSB at least). 1055T will work well with the F8C or the newer F8E update (though I haven't seen any clear advantages to F8E yet other than on/off charge). CPU overclocking runs on, not the greatest but did pass 4Ghz for me on this board







"Core" temperatures seem 10 degrees lower than they are. RAM cannot clock to 1600mhz and so must run 1200mhz (for me at least). I use lower timings to compensate.


----------



## Jonesey I7

what are the max temps on these chips>? safe that is


----------



## ny_driver

***STICKY***

I think it would be great if when people post their 1055T settings here, if they mentioned what the stepping of the chip is.
It should be a requirement.









EDIT: and maybe add it to your system specs as well.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7* 
what are the max temps on these chips>? safe that is

The max you should go is 60'C, preferably 55'C and under.

Pay attention to the socket temperature and not the invidual cores temp.

SO SOCKET TEMPERATURE NEVER ABOVE 60'C AT ALL COSTS.


----------



## TripleC

can't remember if i joined or not

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1190360

*FSB/Multiplier*: 14
*CPU Speed*: 4115.69Mhz
*NB Speed*:2057.84Mhz
*CPU Voltage*:1.48
*NB Voltage*: + 0.10 
*RAM Speed*: 1567.8Mhz
*Motherboard*: ASUS M4A89GTD Pro


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


can't remember if i joined or not

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1190360

*FSB/Multiplier*: 14
*CPU Speed*: 4115.69Mhz
*NB Speed*:2057.84Mhz
*CPU Voltage*:1.48
*NB Voltage*: + 0.10 
*RAM Speed*: 1567.8Mhz
*Motherboard*: ASUS M4A89GTD Pro


The stepping? What is it?
EDIT:especially when it's 4+ GHz


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
The max you should go is 60'C, preferably 55'C and under.

Pay attention to the socket temperature and not the invidual cores temp.

SO SOCKET TEMPERATURE NEVER ABOVE 60'C AT ALL COSTS.

ok, i used real temp to monitor my i7 temps, what program should i use for my new 1055?


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7* 
ok, i used real temp to monitor my i7 temps, what program should i use for my new 1055?

Hardware Monitor


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Hardware Monitor

And what stepping is your 4GHz chip?


----------



## PeaceMaker

FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 3807Mhz
NB Speed:2720Mhz
CPU Voltage:1.48
NB Voltage: i'll fill this in...
RAM Speed: 1450.8Mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H

I couldn't get to 4.0 for the life of this chip. I'm on water and the temps just reached 41C. I think this is because I only have a pull setup going with two tricools. I will soon have 2x Scythe Kaze's pushing air.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*


FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 3807Mhz
NB Speed:2720Mhz
CPU Voltage:1.48
NB Voltage: i'll fill this in...
RAM Speed: 1450.8Mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H

I couldn't get to 4.0 for the life of this chip. I'm on water and the temps just reached 41C. I think this is because I only have a pull setup going with two tricools. I will soon have 2x Scythe Kaze's pushing air.


Hmmmm....what is the stepping on that chip?







you people are killing me here.


----------



## Jonesey I7

can someone with an oc'd 1055t to atleast 4ghz pull up hwmonitor and tell me how many amps it's pulling, im worried, my power supply only has 52amps on 12+ volt rails??!??


----------



## ny_driver

HWMonitor does not show amps, unless it's different on a different platform. Your PSU should be fine.

Try this PSU requirement calculator to see for sure.... http://www.journeysystems.com/?power_supply_calculator

EDIT: sorry it's a little dated.

try this... http://www.corsair.com/psufinder/default.aspx


----------



## Jonesey I7

Not amps>?


----------



## ny_driver

Ok, well like I said maybe it shows amps on a different platform, and apparently it does.
Can't help you I'm still on the old 939 rig, sorry.


----------



## ruphskunk

Okay. Sign me up, please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1238438

*FSB/Multiplier:* 272 MHz/x14
*CPU Speed:* 3808 MHz
*NB Speed:* 2176 MHz
*CPU Voltage:* 1.464 v
*NB Voltage:* 1.100 v
*RAM Speed:* DDR3 1814 MHz
*Motherboard:* ASUS Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 0707

Stock cooler

Thanks!


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruphskunk* 
Okay. Sign me up, please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1238438

*FSB/Multiplier:* 272 MHz/x14
*CPU Speed:* 3808 MHz
*NB Speed:* 2176 MHz
*CPU Voltage:* 1.464 v
*NB Voltage:* 1.100 v
*RAM Speed:* DDR3 1814 MHz
*Motherboard:* ASUS Crosshair IV Formula BIOS 0707

Stock cooler

Thanks!

What is the stepping on the chip? for example....1013CPCW


----------



## ruphskunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
What is the stepping on the chip? for example....1013CPCW

Where would I find that?

NM: Stepping=1013cpcw


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Hmmmm....what is the stepping on that chip?







you people are killing me here.

Lol!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7* 
can someone with an oc'd 1055t to atleast 4ghz pull up hwmonitor and tell me how many amps it's pulling, im worried, my power supply only has 52amps on 12+ volt rails??!??

You will be fine with that psu.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruphskunk* 
Where would I find that?

NM: Stepping=1013cpcw

Thank you....we are 1013CPCW brothers









The guy I bought it from had it stable @ 4GHz. I won't get to try mine until next weekend.


----------



## ruphskunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Thank you....we are 1013CPCW brothers









The guy I bought it from had it stable @ 4GHz. I won't get to try mine until next weekend.

Greets bro..









Once I find a good cooler I'll try to push up to 4GHz too.


----------



## ny_driver

The guy I bought it from said he was using an Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro, nothing fancy. He said it didn't get hot.


----------



## ruphskunk

My biggest concern is fitting next to my RAM. Most coolers i've seen overlap the first RAM socket or come really close. Really close is fine, but how do you know until after you buy one.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Are these good temps for my setup?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruphskunk* 
My biggest concern is fitting next to my RAM. Most coolers i've seen overlap the first RAM socket or come really close. Really close is fine, but how do you know until after you buy one.









Ask over at the Crosshair Formula /Extreme club.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
Are these good temps for my setup?









Looks great if 42c is the max. Crank it up to 286 x 14


----------



## nukem

Awesome temps Peasemaker! Might have to throw a blanket on that HAF932 and make sure your proc doesn't catch a cold.







I'm considering the hex core my self and was wondering if you guys could show some Crysis CPU, and 3d Mark 06 or Vantage scores with your OC jus to give me an idea of whats up? Whos got the baddest Hex-a-rig?


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
Are these good temps for my setup?

49c is ok. Are you using water cooling?


----------



## ny_driver

OK so TEMPIN1 is the socket temp. That's good to know.

What was the stepping on your cpu richierich1212?


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


ok so tempin1 is the socket temp. That's good to know.

What was the stepping on your cpu richierich1212?


1010bpmw


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


1010bpmw


Is it ACBBE or CCBBE? I was just looking around and found a picture of this  ACBBE CB 1010BPMW, but it's a 1090T

I thought they were all CCBBE CB something or other.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

CCBBE is retail and the other is is oem.


----------



## ny_driver

Where would you get an OEM chip? In a prebuilt system?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Thank you....*we are 1013CPCW brothers*









The guy I bought it from had it stable @ 4GHz. I won't get to try mine until next weekend.


Me too, LOL, we were separated at manufacturing, brother.


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Where would you get an OEM chip? In a prebuilt system?


You can get an OEM 1055T at eWiz.


----------



## ny_driver

Ours are very close...mine is exactly the same # as yours except it ends in 247.







Co_oL

EDIT: I need to get a scanner or a good camera.


----------



## Yogi

Goin lower


----------



## ny_driver

Nice temps, but which one is the socket temp?

Here is a nice screenshot that came with my cpu.

My temps will be much lower with water.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Nice temps, but which one is the socket temp?

Here is a nice screenshot that came with my cpu.

My temps will be much lower with water.

Im not sure, but I saw in another thread the TMPIN0 = mobo, TMPIN1 = CPU, and I guess that leave TMPIN2 = NB (if thats what you are asking).

Forgot to say that it failed after ~6 hours. I think that it just got too hot in my room. Probably wasnt the best time to test it since from 4-7pm the sun hits my room and just cooks it. I left for a while and when I walked back in I saw it crash







so I didnt catch the temps.


----------



## Imrac

I really like how this CPU fails OC. It's a lot more graceful than my 955 that would just freeze or BSOD.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
1010bpmw


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Im not sure, but I saw in another thread the TMPIN0 = mobo, TMPIN1 = CPU, and I guess that leave TMPIN2 = NB (if thats what you are asking).

Forgot to say that it failed after ~6 hours. I think that it just got too hot in my room. Probably wasnt the best time to test it since from 4-7pm the sun hits my room and just cooks it. I left for a while and when I walked back in I saw it crash







so I didnt catch the temps.

I'd have to say in my picture TEMPIN2 cannot be the socket temp or it would be dead---I hope it wasn't anyways. I'm pretty sure it wouldn't pass any testing @ 128c. I have to believe that what those temps are varies by the motherboard, or perhaps that temp sensor on that guys mobo is buggy. I think the socket temp is usually going to be only a little bit higher that the cores.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imrac* 
I really like how this CPU fails OC. It's a lot more graceful than my 955 that would just freeze or BSOD.

Another 1013CPCW brother.......


----------



## doritos93

I'm having the craziest problem with this new mobo.

Socket temps can rise up to 70 degrees under Prime Blend
Core temps around 45

Weird thing is, I set the BIOS alarm to go off after 60 degrees and it never does when the socket temp reads above 60 in Windows. I was even able to run 150 Linx passes and 12 hours of Prime blend without hearing the alarm go off.

I don't know what to believe


----------



## Tazz12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
I'm having the craziest problem with this new mobo.

Socket temps can rise up to 70 degrees under Prime Blend
Core temps around 45

Weird thing is, I set the BIOS alarm to go off after 60 degrees and it never does when the socket temp reads above 60 in Windows. I was even able to run 150 Linx passes and 12 hours of Prime blend without hearing the alarm go off.

I don't know what to believe









Maybe the program your using to show temps is showing incorrect temps and in reality your socket temps are under 60c


----------



## Yogi

Reran it overnight.

10h Prime Blend


----------



## ny_driver

Nice Yogi! I'm going to try running 2 instances of prime blend just for fun.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Nice Yogi! I'm going to try running 2 instances of prime blend just for fun.

Cant wait for water!


----------



## ny_driver

I've been on water ~2 months. I love it. I'm going to slap my CrosshairIV right in there.

Won't have to change anything besides adding my other 4890 and new EK-FC 4890 LT water blocks on the gpus.

I was going to paint, but I'll just get a new case in a few months.

My A/C sits 3 feet away blowing directly on the radiator.

EDIT: and yessssssss that is my power switch in picture 1


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Ask over at the Crosshair Formula /Extreme club.

Looks great if 42c is the max. Crank it up to 286 x 14










Grrr... I tried, but no go. Didn't want to boot into Windows. I don't know what settings to tweak to make this puppy boot up @ 4.0. I just installed my 2xScythe Kaze's and load temps dropped *10C*! WOOOOOOT


----------



## Yogi

Lower your HT down to ~2000. That could be your problem.
Also update your CPU-Z, that usually helps stability


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Lower your HT down to ~2000. That could be your problem.
Also update your CPU-Z, that usually helps stability










Interesting... I was able to get to 3920mhz--i dropped the HT down to 1960 (not sure how to get it to 2000 even) and upped the NB a little bit.

It primed okay for a few minutes.... but I noticed some screen artifacts when Windows was loading the login screen. Nothing serious, but I noticed it.









Update:
Got to 3990mhz woot woot, looks like upping NB and dropping HT was clutch









Trying for 4.0 again!
Update 2:
Gahh, got it to prime for like 2mins, then it BSOD w/ IRQL not less than or equal. I believe this is a memory issue. My RAM is underclocked running at lower freq than stock specs (stock = 1600mhz cl8 @ 1.65) it was at 1544mhz, im gonna try bumping lower, see if that does it.

Update 3:
Nope, didn't go. I kept getting BSOD on 286. I'm sure there are a few tweaks I could do, but maybe tomorrow! Right now, I'm going to go back to 3.9.


----------



## Yogi

Glad you semi solved the issue.








Try some more volts for 4.0. Since you are on water temps shouldn't be much of an issue. HT doesnt have to be exactly 2000, just as close as you can get it.

Also open up another CPUz with the memory tab so we know your NB and RAM settings.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Glad you semi solved the issue.








Try some more volts for 4.0. Since you are on water temps shouldn't be much of an issue. HT doesnt have to be exactly 2000, just as close as you can get it.

Also open up another CPUz with the memory tab so we know your NB and RAM settings.


Hm... will do later tonight! I'm @ 1.5v, isn't this already way higher than I should be juicing it? What about the NB frequency? How correlated is this to the OC stability (is higher better for higher clocks)?

Since I got an IRQL error, maybe I will loosen my timings to see if that does it. I just want to find my max OC and then I can work on optimizing my OC. I'm so excited that I am actually doing it w/ this chip! Great feeling... especially after all the problems I ran into.

Also, other's must be experiencing the same awesome temps on water, right? Or is this block really just the shizzle?


----------



## Yogi

As long as your temps are ok you can raise the volts. I would say not higher then 1.6v, but I would wait fro some AMD guys to answer this.Try to get your NB as high as you can, but the performance decreases after a certain number. Theres a chart somewhere on here but I forgot which thread its in so I would say just set it to x10 since your FSB is below 300.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


As long as your temps are ok you can raise the volts. I would say not higher then 1.6v, but I would wait fro some AMD guys to answer this.Try to get your NB as high as you can, but the performance decreases after a certain number. Theres a chart somewhere on here but I forgot which thread its in so I would say just set it to x10 since your FSB is below 300.


High voltage kills a chip as well, even if the temps are in check.

See Electomigration


----------



## ruphskunk

According to an article at xbitlabs, the 1055t comes in two TDP flavors: 125 watt TDP or 95 watt TDP.

Cpu markings:
HDT55T*FB*K6DGR = 125 Watt
HDT55T*WF*K6DGR = 95 Watt

My 1055t is a 125 Watt TDP. So I think that means I should have a higher thermal trip level. Also that it can handle more heat compared to the 95 watt one. Is this a correct understanding?

Does anyone know what the thermal trip levels are for the 1055t? Has anyone experienced a thermal trip with the 1055t?


----------



## Cobain325

FSB/Multiplier: 286 * 14
CPU Speed: 4.0Ghz
NB Speed: 2860Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.4v
NB Voltage: 1.325v
RAM Speed: 1524Mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7


----------



## ruphskunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruphskunk*


My 1055t is a 125 Watt TDP. So I think that means I should have a higher thermal trip level. Also that it can handle more heat compared to the 95 watt one. Is this a correct understanding?


Apparently, I have an incorrect understanding. I just looked up the ID's at AMD and the specifications for max temps are:

HDT55TFBK6DGR = 125 Watt, max temps=62c
HDT55TWFK6DGR = 95 Watt, max temps=71c


----------



## Spunky424

FSB/Multiplier: 286 * 14
CPU Speed: 4.0Ghz
NB Speed: 2002Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.525v
NB Voltage: 1.3v
RAM Speed: 1525Mhz
Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE

does anyone think that 1.525V is too high for this chip? i'm on water and HWmonitor never reads over 50 degrees?


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spunky424* 
FSB/Multiplier: 286 * 14
CPU Speed: 4.0Ghz
NB Speed: 2002Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.525v
NB Voltage: 1.3v
RAM Speed: 1525Mhz
Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE

does anyone think that 1.525V is too high for this chip? i'm on water and HWmonitor never reads over 50 degrees?

Yes, especially if your NB speed is close to stock. You can try lowering that vcore to 1.425-1.45v.


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Yes, especially if your NB speed is close to stock. You can try lowering that vcore to 1.425-1.45v.

problem is im not stable at anything less than 1.525V. i havent tried upping my HT and NB frequencies yet, but ill try. Also my motherboard NB voltage is at 1.150 which seems a bit low, would i benefit any by upping this to 1.2 or 1.3v? i guess what i'm asking is if its safe to keep at that voltage? also i was reading that the 1055t doesnt report temps correctly and that i should add 10 degrees? is that correct?


----------



## richierich1212

Yes bump nb voltage to 1.2v, lower cpu vcore.


----------



## Spunky424

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Yes bump nb voltage to 1.2v, lower cpu vcore.

also i noticed my motherboard temps are at almost 80 degrees celcius. is this something to worry bout?


----------



## doritos93

80 degrees sounds like a mistake.


----------



## kromar

wow i will never ever again buy a Gigabyte product, i have to discuss with some stupid support freaks for days now and they just ignore the info i provided about the bios problems.... they jsut want to blame me or any other hardware in my system... why does this **** even discuss with me? why does he not give my feedback to the bios coders and call it a day? if he had done that we probably would have a fix for most of the problems by now... but no hes the super uber leet pwnage support idiot who thinks he can solve this problem with a remote diagnostic and telling me how to flash the bios and **** like that... boy am i angry right now.... im going out for a run... thinking about selling this gigabyte crap and go back to asus...


----------



## mltno

Can someone please help me i have been driving myself crazy the last few days trying to reach 4 GHz.
Running MSI890GXM-G65 with 1055t and g skill ddr3 1600 with a cooler master plus 212.
To hit 4GHZ i had increased my CPU VDD Voltage to 1.475 as lower then that under prime would bsod me but with this voltage it at least ran 12 minutes or so before bsod.
The problem is i dont know if i can increase voltage anymore my temps before it crashed on coretemp was 51C and on hwmonitor TMPIN0 which is higher temp one was at 63C.
The complete bios settings are as follows.
CPU VDD VOLTAGE 1.475
CPU NB VDD VOLTAGE 1.3
RAM VOLTAGE 1.65
HT AND NB SPEED were both at 2002 mhz
Was using 3:8 divider so ram was underclocked.
Speed Spectrum,C1Q1, turbo and cool n quiet are disabled.
Hopefully someone can guide me im about to give up.


----------



## PeaceMaker

You should hit User CP at the top and fill out your system profile... Your chip may not be capable of 4.0.


----------



## mltno

Ok have updated that. I tried 3.9 and prime was fine after about 1.5 hours. I took a screenshot of temps though, i am not sure if these are safe for everyday usage.
I changed CPU VDD to 1.425 and set CPU NB VDD to auto.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AMDZ

FSB/Multiplier: 286/14.0
CPU Speed: 4.00GHz
NB Speed: 2.56GHz
CPU Voltage: 1.55
NB Voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed: 1525MHz
Motherboard: Asus M4N98TD Evo


----------



## kromar

when i flash my bios back to an old one which has no support for a x6 will i be able to flash it again with a new bios or would a old cpu be required to reflash it again?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mltno* 
Ok have updated that. I tried 3.9 and prime was fine after about 1.5 hours. I took a screenshot of temps though, i am not sure if these are safe for everyday usage.
I changed CPU VDD to 1.425 and set CPU NB VDD to auto.

you are aware that core temp shows the temp of core #0 which is about 10Â°C lower than the recommended max temperature of 62Â°C?
that would put you at 61Â°C


----------



## AMDZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
when i flash my bios back to an old one which has no support for a x6 will i be able to flash it again with a new bios or would a old cpu be required to reflash it again?

Flash with the old CPU.
1) Put old CPU in socket.
2) Flash newer BIOS.
3) Replace with new CPU.

You're good to go!


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDZ*


Flash with the old CPU.
1) Put old CPU in socket.
2) Flash newer BIOS.
3) Replace with new CPU.

You're good to go!


well actually i want to try if the x6 works with the old bios because the current beta bios is unusable buggy.... and i dont have my old cpu here at the moment


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mltno* 
Ok have updated that. I tried 3.9 and prime was fine after about 1.5 hours. I took a screenshot of temps though, i am not sure if these are safe for everyday usage.
I changed CPU VDD to 1.425 and set CPU NB VDD to auto.

Set the CPUNB VDD to 1.35v and bump the multiplier so that the NB speed is about 2400MHz to 2600MHz... some people just need that to hit 4.0GHz for some reason.

Your max temp (64C) is a bit high, but probably not anything to worry about is my guess. These chips seem okay beyond 62C and it's hard to tell what the actual TMax is because the temperature sensor is so screwed up.


----------



## Havokr505

FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 4.004GHz
NB Speed: 2002
CPU Voltage: 1.5V
NB Voltage:1.35V
RAM Speed: 1531Mhz
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1210477


----------



## mltno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Set the CPUNB VDD to 1.35v and bump the multiplier so that the NB speed is about 2400MHz to 2600MHz... some people just need that to hit 4.0GHz for some reason.

Your max temp (64C) is a bit high, but probably not anything to worry about is my guess. These chips seem okay beyond 62C and it's hard to tell what the actual TMax is because the temperature sensor is so screwed up.

I would like to but im starting to get scared that temps might rise because i will probably have to also raise cpu VDD to 1.45.
I dont get why my temperatures are so high compared to everyone else.
Maybe i really suck at putting thermal compound on. I suspected it was on wrong and when i took it off, only middle part of cpu had some on it, with the outer edges still without any. I cleaned it and put more on and after removing heatsink again it was only in middle but it covered more of processor then last time but still edges didnt have any. Third time cleaned it back up again and put a lot of pressure after using pea dot in middle technique again but my temps are warmer at idle both times then they were when i originally placed it on there. I would have times as low as 16C at boot! but now im around 22C. But load seemed to drop a couple C, on 3500ghz prime but not on this last prime at 3.9.
On a side note i used isopropyl alcohol 91% to clean processor and heat sink but there was still marks left on the processor like grey streaks even covering serial i could not get out. And in between heatsink dibbets even with a credit card i couldnt get it all out.
I guess im just doomed to stay at 3.5 ghz @ 1.3 volts.


----------



## tahumie87

@test tube

Sorry I wrote wrong Memory specification









Cpu: Phenom II X6 1055T
Batch: CCBBE CB 1012 FPMW
Name: tahumie87
Frequency: 4050MHz
Ref*Multi: 300*13.5
CPU Voltage: 1.437v from BIOS, Full Load : 1,464
CPU-NB : 1.444v
NB Frequency: 3000MHz
NB volts: 1.200v
RAM: 4GB DDR3 7-8-7-21-28-1T @ 1600MHz
Motherboard: MSI NF980 G65
Bios: 1.3
Cooling: Cooler Master Gemini II


----------



## Jonesey I7

anyone know how to keep the chip at set oc?? Ive turned off all power saving features in the bios, and speed still drops when not underload??!?! Someone enlighten me please


----------



## Jonesey I7

Phenom II X6 1055T
Batch: CCBBE CB 1015 
Name:Jonesey I7
Frequency: 4000MHz
Ref*Multi: 285*14
CPU Voltage: 1.45v from BIOS, Full Load : 1.46 CPU-NB : 1.3v
NB Frequency: 2500MHz
HT link: 2500Mhz
LLC 19%
NB volts: 1.200v
RAM: 4GB DDR3 8-8-8-16-1T @ 1523MHz
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
Bios: 2005
Cooling: Zalman CNPSX10 PERFORMA push/pull


----------



## nzhaystack

Hey Everybody, my name is Mitchell, i am new to this website.. I have owned the AMD 1055t Thuban for 1 month now and what can i say...







.. Anyways i now feel the need for overclocking. I had a go at it today and i think i done it right i Have followed intructions perfectly and started off with a basic 3.2ghz for each core. Could someone please answer these questions

1. Is overclocking safe and does it reduce lifespan
2. What is a sensible and reccomended FSB and Multiplier for my setup
3. What should i have voltage at
4. Although AMD have speciefied i should only have 3 cores in this turbo mode is it ok with me having all 6... and once again will this affect my cpu
5. Does overclocking void warranty and can AMD trace overclocking etc..

Guess i better tell you guys some info:

FSB/Multiplier:229mhz/14x
CPU Speed:3219mhz
NB Speed:2250mhz
CPU Voltage:1.4500
CPU-NB Voltage: Unsure but will check
RAM Speed







DR3 1225mhz
Motherboard:GIGABYTE GA785GT-UD3H (rev 1.1)

Full Specs:

CASE: Thermaltake Soprano
PSU: Raidmax RS500w
MOBO: GIGABYTE GA785GT-UD3H (rev 1.1)
RAM: 2x DDR3 1333mhz 2GB
CPU: 1055t Thuban
ODD: Asus DVD+DL
HDD: Seagate 320gb

Thank you very much
Have a great day


----------



## contain

Overclocking requires more Voltage in your CPU. When you increase voltage the current is also increased. Current causes friction which creates more heat. Heat is one of the things which contribute to silicon degradation.
This is why people go to lengths to get better cooling for their chips.

Your multiplier is locked if you have a 1055T. Although you could reduce the multiplier it is best to stay at the top. As for the baseclock it depends on what clock speed you want. With a baseclock of 286 you could get to 4GHZ which is what most people with Thubans are achieving.

Voltage varies on chip to chip and cooling methods. Typically 1.4-1.5V should be enough to get 4GHZ with most people.

How can you have 6 cores in Turbo? Turbo slows down unused cores and speeds up the rest. If you are using all six you are already at full speed therefore you cn not slow down anything and speed up the rest. And since you are already overclocking Turbo should be disabled.

Overclocking does void your warranty. And no there is no way for AMD to know if you have overclocked. Unless you tell them. But RMA'ing a chip which you have overclocked and voided warranty for may possibly be illegal.


----------



## mltno

Ok, need your guys opinion. Ran 3.7 stable at 1.35 CPU VDD and 3.8 stable at 1.362 CPU VDD. Now are my temps safe this way for everyday usage. Also if im reading this correctly my voltage is still going in 1.4's according to hwmonitor even though i have it set in 1.3's in bios. The one scaring me is TMPIN0 what is that temp as its getting to hot.
For 3.8 had to lower ht and nb speeds to get it stable, im assuming i need to increase CPU NB to achieve 8x speed for these which would be a little above 2.2 GHz
Now compared to 3.5ghz with ram speed of 1667 is it that much of an increase in performance for these extra couple hundred processor ghz because im having to drop ram less then 200 mhz speed.


----------



## Delphi

Hey guys Im having stability issues with mine.

I am at work right now so I dont quite remember all of the settings

specs
4ghz cpu
286 fsb
cpu voltage - 1.5v
NB - 2288mhz
HT - 2002mhz

Anyways Im 12hrs Linx stable (stoped it after 12hrs), temps dont go above 49C yet as soon as I start folding I BSOD or hard lock after 5minutes. What could be the issue guys? could maybe some of you with the same board as me give me your settings so I could maybe try them and see how my luck goes.

Thanks,
Delphi


----------



## contain

Your voltage kicks up due to LLC. You might want to change LLC settings so it doesn't kick it up by that much.

As for your second paragraph I couldn't make sense out of it. Maybe try to rephrase and explain what you are asking in a bit more detail.

@Delphi, Your Vcore is a little high. Try to reduce it. As for your PC crashing when you fold it could just be an error in [email protected] But really try to reduce your Vcore. Too much Vcore could sometimes cause instability though I doubt it's effecting you.

Have you tried folding with default settings? And could you post screenshots of your config with CPUZ, HWmonitor and LinX running. Also with your folding client too in an aditional screeny.


----------



## Delphi

Thanks Contain, I cant post stuff right now till I get home from work. It doesnt make sense to me cause I could run 3.8ghz at 1.375V 100% stable and that extra 200mhz needed .125V. I am kinda dumb founded by this lol. Looks like I have a few hrs of tweaking a head of me after work tonight lol.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi*


Thanks Contain, I cant post stuff right now till I get home from work. It doesnt make sense to me cause I could run 3.8ghz at 1.375V 100% stable and that extra 200mhz needed .125V. I am kinda dumb founded by this lol. Looks like I have a few hrs of tweaking a head of me after work tonight lol.


I am in the same boat bro.

I am running:
FSB...300
multi..X13
CPU...3.9Ghz @ 1.4v
NB.....2200Mhz
HT L...2100Mhz
RAM...1600Mhz @1.65v

all voltages are on auto except for CPU and RAM...
I could pass Linx and Intel Burn Test all day but as soon as I go to play any game I get hard locks and freezes and can't put a finger on the problem. I also did a fresh install of 7 after finding my Linx stable overclock.


----------



## Delphi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


I am in the same boat bro.

I am running:
FSB...300
multi..X13
CPU...3.9Ghz @ 1.4v
NB.....2200Mhz
HT L...2100Mhz
RAM...1600Mhz @1.65v

all voltages are on auto except for CPU and RAM...
I could pass Linx and Intel Burn Test all day but as soon as I go to play any game I get hard locks and freezes and can't put a finger on the problem. I also did a fresh install of 7 after finding my Linx stable overclock.


you try bumping your cpu nb to like 1.325 - 1.35?


----------



## smp

--


----------



## mltno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *contain*


Your voltage kicks up due to LLC. You might want to change LLC settings so it doesn't kick it up by that much.

As for your second paragraph I couldn't make sense out of it. Maybe try to rephrase and explain what you are asking in a bit more detail.


Thanks, ok theres no llc option in bios. What i did notice though is when i also change my CPU VOLTAGE to = my CPU VDD VOLTAGE it does drop down spikes in voltage usage but now to be able to run prime im currently testing at 1.4125 because anything below failed. The thing is even though it controlled voltage spikes being as sporadic it is still going above what i selected although not as much as before.

What is TMPIN0 in my hwmonitor screenshot because it looks to hot?

Are my temps at 3.8GHZ safe for every day usage ?

At 3.8ghz i had to drop my LLC SPEED and NB SPEED down to a multiplier of 7 because at 2200 mhz it was crashing prime. In order to raise these speeds at stable overclock i would have to raise my CPU NB Voltage ?? Is a increase from 1900 to 2200 noticable in llc speed and nb speed though ?

What is better performing a 3.5GHZ machine with 1667 speed ram or 3.7GHZ with 1412 mhz ram. Basically how important is ram speed compared to processor speed ?


----------



## contain

I believe that temp is the CPU socket temp. It should be kept below 62C.

Also keep your HT clock at 2000MHZ but if you are increasing CPU NB clocks then set the CPU NB voltage to 1.3V. I have found it allowed me to go upto 3000MHZ on the NB clock with 1.3V. Even if you can't go as high as I did 1.3V should be enough to increase ateast to 2400-2600.

3.7 with lower memory clock is better. As long as you tighten the timings accordingly.


----------



## mltno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *contain*


I believe that temp is the CPU socket temp. It should be kept below 62C.

Also keep your HT clock at 2000MHZ but if you are increasing CPU NB clocks then set the CPU NB voltage to 1.3V. I have found it allowed me to go upto 3000MHZ on the NB clock with 1.3V. Even if you can't go as high as I did 1.3V should be enough to increase ateast to 2400-2600.

3.7 with lower memory clock is better. As long as you tighten the timings accordingly.


Thanks will be staying with the 3.8ghz. I upped CPU NB to 1.2V and its able to handle 2448 mhz NB Frequency( which im assuming anything more is unnecessary ) and upped HT LINK to 2176 mhz so it wouldnt be under 2 ghz. Looks like this is the best i can do as i hit around 59C socket temp on hwmonitor and 46C cpu on coretemp.

Still curious why in hwmonitor though voltages for cpu vcore field are changing up to 1.45 max when i have it set to 1.4125 in bios. It looks like it does need to reach that max voltage though to be stable during prime.


----------



## demonsblood

Hi guys, just stress testing my overclock before posting it, which reading is my real Vcore?? thanks


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demonsblood* 
Hi guys, just stress testing my overclock before posting it, which reading is my real Vcore?? thanks

Cpuz and HWMonitor show the correct Vcore


----------



## Yogi

Forgot to make it official
FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 4004
NB Speed: 2860
CPU Voltage: 1.424
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed: 1525 6-8-6-24
Motherboard: GA-890GPA-UD3H
http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/7861/105540test.png


----------



## The Llama

Did an overnight Prime test. 9 Hours stable. Pay no attention to the Everest temp reading, it's off by about 16ÂºC.

FSB/Multiplier: 286 * 14
CPU Speed: 4018 MHz
NB Speed: 2856
CPU Voltage: 1.45
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed: 1523
Motherboard: ASUS M4A785TD-V Evo


----------



## kromar

got a new beta BIOS today (F8j for 790FXT-UD5P) from the support but all the bugs are still there as far as i tested.... but i think the CPU temp is some Â°C lower than with the old BIOS  gona test that if i have some time. 
if someone is interested in this bios version PM me.


----------



## xd_1771

So... how well does the 1055T work with 8GB of RAM? (On the way for me







)


----------



## ruphskunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
So... how well does the 1055T work with 8GB of RAM? (On the way for me







)

Very well, I have to say


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruphskunk* 
Very well, I have to say









Excellent







your RAM settings look pretty good by the way, but AMD prefers low timings to higher speed so you'd be better off at 1600 CAS 7 or CAS 6 or even 1333. I'm planning to keep my new G.Skills running at 1600 or close, at timings of CAS7 or (hopefully) lower. I've heard this RAM can do CAS6 at around 1.5v and my RAM voltage can't go below 1.5v anyway so it's win-win for me


----------



## ruphskunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Excellent







your RAM settings look pretty good by the way, but AMD prefers low timings to higher speed so you'd be better off at 1600 CAS 7 or CAS 6 or even 1333. I'm planning to keep my new G.Skills running at 1600 or close, at timings of CAS7 or (hopefully) lower. I've heard this RAM can do CAS6 at around 1.5v and my RAM voltage can't go below 1.5v anyway so it's win-win for me










Yeah, I ended up loosening the timings and dropping the speed on them after I failed p95 at 10 hours twice. I just haven't updated my profile yet.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruphskunk*


Yeah, I ended up loosening the timings and dropping the speed on them after I failed p95 at 10 hours twice. I just haven't updated my profile yet.


I see. I don't plan to run that much higher than 1600mhz anyway so oh well









As for the OP (test tube), I just noticed the new section on "How to overclock the 1055T" on the first post.
Just some tips from me:
-You don't have to disable Cool'n'Quiet; it depends on whether your motherboard supports Cool'n'Quiet when overclocked properly or not. In fact, I prefer to keep it on because there are a lot of times I use my computer for non-intensive [video editing] tasks.
-The other form of "Hardware CNQ" is called "C1E"; I don't think it matters much whether it's enabled or not. It's like a form of Turbo Boost without the Turbo part of it. When you only load 4 cores, it brings 4 cores to full speed (but not more) and idle cores to 800mhz.
-Some motherboards have trouble running certain NB multipliers. Mine cannot do x7 or x8 without having POST instability, but x9 is fine.
-How I do it: Up FSB to 250 and drop multipliers so things run @ stock or lower, gradually up multiplier to x14, then raise FSB again until I reach the max OC on good volts. Then, gradually bring up NB multiplier & voltage and then RAM multi & voltage.
-Upping the "Northbridge" (not CPU-NB voltage) to 1.2v (from 1.1v, unless it's already set to 1.2v) can really help stabilize overclocks for some.


----------



## The Llama

BTW, my 4018 is a 24/7 overclock. So, if you want to add me to the list...


----------



## Seanicy

Anyone try runing a 2000Mhz set of RAM with this chip yet?

I am thinking about these but not sure if these chips IMC can handle it. Any help would be great. Looking for a CL6 high frequency 2X2GB kit.

Thanks!!!


----------



## 2ipper

FSB/Multiplier:_____257MHz/14x 
CPU Speed:_______3.6 GHz 
NB Speed:________2314.13MHz
CPU Voltage:______1.32v
CPU-NB Voltage:___Auto
RAM Speed:_______4GB DDR3 9-9-9-24-90-1T @1370MHz (underclocked)
Motherboard:______MSI 890FXA-GD70


----------



## anbu-kakashi

ADD ME


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anbu-kakashi*


ADD ME










HUGE Voltage (Hopefully it's stable), but NICE OC!


----------



## anbu-kakashi

Yush, I've got it to 1.55v and it's stable


















Btw was the limit 62 for the temp of the core or cpu?


----------



## GreenStone

Could anyone tell me what are the (default clocks) temperatures for this CPU with the stock cooler?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenStone* 
Could anyone tell me what are the (default clocks) temperatures for this CPU with the stock cooler?

Not sure about default temps cause everyone has a different cooling setup. Clocks are 2.8Ghz stock with turbo core up to 3.5 I believe, guys correct me if I am wrong.

I got mine OC to 3.9Ghz turbo off and I idle at 22c and load at 46c in Linx...


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anbu-kakashi*


Yush, I've got it to 1.55v and it's stable









Btw was the limit 62 for the temp of the core or cpu?


Is this a load SS or idle? Also how long did you test it for?

62 for the cpu.


----------



## kromar

i spent a lot of time increasing the FSB by 2 and testing for stability to find the Vcore limits for specific clocks... currently testing around 3.8ghz with 1.408 Vcore

there is definitely a pattern emerging when you look at the CPU graph, the flat parts are where i had to raise the Vcore a bit. i wonder how long this trend will continue:O


----------



## AMDZ

Updated my overclock:


FSB/Multiplier: 287 / 14
CPU Speed: 4.02Ghz
NB Speed: 2.87Ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.504
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.500
RAM Speed: 1532Mhz
Motherboard: Asus M4N98TD Evo


----------



## Epsi

I was just playing around abit, ocing with turbo core enabled. Had it running at 250x14, 3.5Ghz and wen turbo core kicked in it was reaching 4.2Ghz.

Al seemed to run fine, but then it BSOD'd something with memory managment.
Think i need to give it some more cpu-nb juice or some.

I know ocing with turbo core on aint perfect. Normally have it running on 275 x 14, 3.85Ghz - 1.4375vcore - 2500nb/1.2675volt.

Any one of u tried ocing with turbo core on? I am just curious.


----------



## Buster

What would happen when one overclock and turn on turbo core? Will turbo core still work on overclock?


----------



## anbu-kakashi

On 1.55v I did 10 hours of blend prime stress and it was stable but the fans were on 1100rpm not on 1900 so I might get like load max 58 p.s I love amd never used it before


----------



## pmrballer123

any one selling a 1055t lmk im looking for one i have a 955be and money i can trade for one thanks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
What would happen when one overclock and turn on turbo core? Will turbo core still work on overclock?

Well for my 1090T OC of 4.1Ghz, I can enable Turbo Core with one extra multi putting me @ 4.2Ghz with 3 cores.

It was stable for like 10 minutes of prime just to see what would happen and after that I just rebooted and turned off Tubo core.

I ran SuperPi 1M and got a lower score with turbo Core on than without it.

So my 4.1Ghz @ 6 cores would shoot up to 4.2Ghz with only 3 cores when my cpu would detect a single app being used like SuperPI.


----------



## Buster

How come u got a lower score on superpi with faster clock? Unstability maybe?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

SuperPI measures the calculations in secs, lower is better


----------



## AMDZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
SuperPI measures the calculations in secs, lower is better









BTW how the heck do you have it at 4.1GHz and getting cooler than my IDLE temps with my liquid cooler at 4GHz ? xD


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My computer is in the basement where it's nice a cool.

So ambients have alot to do with it. Also I have an antec 1200 case which is also great for airflow.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDZ* 
BTW how the heck do you have it at 4.1GHz and getting cooler than my IDLE temps with my liquid cooler at 4GHz ? xD

Dont expect too much with the ECO, also voltage has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Buster

So turbo core still works in overclock mode? What about cool 'n quiet?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yes it works also.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
So turbo core still works in overclock mode? What about cool 'n quiet?

Yes, Cool'N'Quiet works when overclocked as well.


----------



## Buster

is it only for six core phenom or does the 720 work also?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
is it only for six core phenom or does the 720 work also?

Cool'N'Quiet should work on your 720BE when overclocked. It did for my 550BE that I had before the 1055T.


----------



## Buster

Will it cause instability?


----------



## smp

I noticed a weird problem with my 1055T. Sometimes Core 0 gets stuck at 4x multiplier even when the CPU is at 100% load. It only happens when CnQ is enabled in bios. Any ideas what may cause this?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
Cool'N'Quiet should work on your 720BE when overclocked. It did for my 550BE that I had before the 1055T.

C&Q never worked on overclocked 720be, maybe that has changed with some bios updates.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smp* 
I noticed a weird problem with my 1055T. Sometimes Core 0 gets stuck at 4x multiplier even when the CPU is at 100% load. It only happens when CnQ is enabled in bios. Any ideas what may cause this?

the cause is that the coders from gigabyte are to lazy to fix bugs and to test things before releasing them


----------



## paceee

8gb (4x2gb) of ocz 1333mhz ram (9-9-9-20-2T)
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 motherboard with newest bios

multiplier x14 (4004mhz)
NB multi = 7 (2002mhz)
turbo off
cpu freq = 286
HT Link Frequency = 1.4 <-- i'm quite sure this is wrong... i dont even know what this does
memory = 4x multi, 1144mhz <-- i have a suspicion that the motherboard does not like this multiplier... and will only do 5.33x multi
ram voltage = 1.64v
NB voltage control = 1.3v
cpu voltage = 1.5v
CPU NB VID Control - [Normal] <-- does this need to be changed?

i had it boot up at 4ghz before.... just forgot the exact settings.

now, i can only seem to boot up at 3.5ghz (250x14)...

what am i doing wrong?

if i'm missing any info, please tell me! i will update in this post.

edit: i seriously think it has somethin to do with the 4x memory multiplier... i can't use it! and apparently my ram isn't that good cuz it's getting errors at 1428mhz, running 10-10-10-30.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paceee* 
8gb (4x2gb) of ocz 1333mhz ram (9-9-9-20-2T)
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 motherboard with newest bios

multiplier x14 (4004mhz)
NB multi = 7 (2002mhz)
turbo off
cpu freq = 286
HT Link Frequency = 1.4 <-- i'm quite sure this is wrong... i dont even know what this does
memory = 4x multi, 1144mhz <-- i have a suspicion that the motherboard does not like this multiplier... and will only do 5.33x multi
ram voltage = 1.64v
NB voltage control = 1.3v
cpu voltage = 1.5v
CPU NB VID Control - [Normal] <-- does this need to be changed?

i had it boot up at 4ghz before.... just forgot the exact settings.

now, i can only seem to boot up at 3.5ghz (250x14)...

what am i doing wrong?

if i'm missing any info, please tell me! i will update in this post.

edit: i seriously think it has somethin to do with the 4x memory multiplier... i can't use it! and apparently my ram isn't that good cuz it's getting errors at 1428mhz, running 10-10-10-30.

Your DDR3 most likely cannot go that low with 4x memory multi.


----------



## Buster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
C&Q never worked on overclocked 720be, maybe that has changed with some bios updates.

Actually, C n' Q works on overclocked 720BE. I tested it just now overclocked to 3.6 @ 1.5v and nb 2300mhz @ 1.425v. It will not work until I put the multipler on auto and overclock using fsb.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paceee* 
8gb (4x2gb) of ocz 1333mhz ram (9-9-9-20-2T)
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 motherboard with newest bios

multiplier x14 (4004mhz)
NB multi = 7 (2002mhz)
turbo off
cpu freq = 286
HT Link Frequency = 1.4 <-- i'm quite sure this is wrong... i dont even know what this does
memory = 4x multi, 1144mhz <-- i have a suspicion that the motherboard does not like this multiplier... and will only do 5.33x multi
ram voltage = 1.64v
NB voltage control = 1.3v
cpu voltage = 1.5v
CPU NB VID Control - [Normal] <-- does this need to be changed?

i had it boot up at 4ghz before.... just forgot the exact settings.

now, i can only seem to boot up at 3.5ghz (250x14)...

what am i doing wrong?

if i'm missing any info, please tell me! i will update in this post.

edit: i seriously think it has somethin to do with the 4x memory multiplier... i can't use it! and apparently my ram isn't that good cuz it's getting errors at 1428mhz, running 10-10-10-30.

with 8GB of ram you might need to increase the CPU-NB-vid a bit (1.35v should work fine). CPU-NB vid needs to be raised when the NB frequency increases. can also help with ram instability.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Your DDR3 most likely cannot go that low with 4x memory multi.

why can DDR3 not go that low?
on my board there is a bios bug where sometime (at certain FSB values) the RAM multi goes up to 5.33 at random reboots when its manually set to 4, maybe he has the same problem with his bis:O


----------



## paceee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
why can DDR3 not go that low?
on my board there is a bios bug where sometime (at certain FSB values) the RAM multi goes up to 5.33 at random reboots when its manually set to 4, maybe he has the same problem with his bis:O

if i had this problem, how would i solve it.... wait for bios revision?

also, it's not "random"... whenever i set it to 4, i cannot boot. the ram is running around 1100mhz, which it can easily handle (at mem multiplier of 4x), so i don't get what the problem is. i can only run it with 5.33x, where my ram runs way above 1333, likely causing instability.

i'm raising the NB VID to 1.35 now, thanks. we'll see what happens


----------



## Buster

I am currently using an Asus M4A785TD-V EVO with AMD Phenom II X6 1055T. In the bios, there's the cool 'n' quiet option. When I set it to disabled and use cpu-z to check the frequency, cool 'n' quiet is still enable. Anyone experiencing this problem? Solution?


----------



## vinodfrndz

is this cpu better than i7 in gaming >????


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz* 
is this cpu better than i7 in gaming >????









no. the better buy @ $200 (if you're near microcenter) is the i7-930. this is if you're purely gaming.

My scenario was the CPU costing $125


----------



## vinodfrndz

the thing is whole i7 platform costs high !!!

i7 + compatible mobo !!

i m from india .... i7 + compatible mobo ,, is like 150$ costlier than 1055t ) msi 890gsm !


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
I am currently using an Asus M4A785TD-V EVO with AMD Phenom II X6 1055T. In the bios, there's the cool 'n' quiet option. When I set it to disabled and use cpu-z to check the frequency, cool 'n' quiet is still enable. Anyone experiencing this problem? Solution?

Check your power savings plan in Windows and make sure everything is set to "High Performance"

Can anyone answer this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Anyone try runing a 2000Mhz set of RAM with this chip yet?

I am thinking about these but not sure if these chips IMC can handle it. Any help would be great. Looking for a CL6 high frequency 2X2GB kit.

Thanks!!!


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz* 
the thing is whole i7 platform costs high !!!

i7 + compatible mobo !!

i m from india .... i7 + compatible mobo ,, is like 150$ costlier than 1055t ) msi 890gsm !

Then you have answered your own question. That $150 can go towards a nice graphics card.


----------



## jimacid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
I am currently using an Asus M4A785TD-V EVO with AMD Phenom II X6 1055T. In the bios, there's the cool 'n' quiet option. When I set it to disabled and use cpu-z to check the frequency, cool 'n' quiet is still enable. Anyone experiencing this problem? Solution?

if you mean that cpuz shows the cpu frequency to lower levels like 800mhz.
then this isnt caused by Cool n Quiet but by *C1E*
Cool n Quite will just drop the fan speed not the cpu speed.
correct me if im wrong


----------



## ny_driver

Hey check out these temps, although at idle and stock speed.


----------



## mltno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Hey check out these temps, although at idle and stock speed.

I know you add 10C to temps from coretemp but wow... are you living outside in the arctic ?!


----------



## PeaceMaker

load that sucker and retake those temps after temps have steadied out.


----------



## ny_driver

All in due time my friend. I'll likely have it @ 4GHz by the end of the day


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimacid*


if you mean that cpuz shows the cpu frequency to lower levels like 800mhz.
then this isnt caused by Cool n Quiet but by *C1E*
Cool n Quite will just drop the fan speed not the cpu speed.
correct me if im wrong


you are wrong







C&Q drops Vcore and multi. and the stuck core is most likely due to a bios bug...


----------



## Buster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimacid*


if you mean that cpuz shows the cpu frequency to lower levels like 800mhz.
then this isnt caused by Cool n Quiet but by *C1E*
Cool n Quite will just drop the fan speed not the cpu speed.
correct me if im wrong


Well, I don't know if u r right or not. It doesn't matter since I have disabled both cool 'n' quiet and c1e and it is still lowering the frequency to 800mhz. Guess I have to set it to high performance. I don't know why it is doing this since on my other build when cool 'n' quiet is disabled, the frequency stays the same even with power profile set to balance.


----------



## papersleeves

Hey guys, first post ever on this forum.

I have a question concerning the FSB. I've ordered a 1055T yesterday because of how awesome this processor seems to be. I've noticed of course that the cpu multiplier is locked to 14x compared to the 1090T which is a Black Edition. It obviously means that I'll have to do my overclock via the FSB.

So I decided to try to have a sneak peak of how far I could push the FSB with my current 720BE. Surprisingly though, I can't go above 260. 265 will not go past the boot screen while 270 just doesn't boot at all.

I don't think that I am doing this right though. I've set my cpu/nb cpu/htt multipliers lower so that they would be as close as possible as stock setting (2800/2000/2000). I've also lowered my memory multiplier to 4. Voltage are set to auto.

Overclocking a Phenom II with the FSB is very new to me considering I've always used BE so far :S

I'd like to know if my methodology is correct or if I am doing something wrong. While going for max FSB, is there a specific voltage I need to raise ? Do I have to lower my memory timing or anything even though it's running at much slower speed than standard ?

Is my max FSB related to my CPU or my motherboard ? When I'll get my 1055T in a couple of days, should I expect a maximum FSB of 260 too ?

If I assume that my max FSB will be a very low 260, then it means I'll do 3,64ghz on the cpu, which is rather disappointing. In that case, it would probably be better to return the processor back to NCIX and exchange it for a 1090T.

Update : Sounds like 264 works. 265 is still a no go though.


----------



## kromar

im really confused... i acctually need to tighten my ram timings to get my chip stable above 3.8ghz









had to go from 7-7-7-30-42 to 6-6-6-15-20..... can someone explain this?


----------



## ny_driver

I'm currently @ 3.652GHz with NB @ 2087MHz and my cpu is only @ 35-37c running prime95 blend.


----------



## Buster

ny driver, is it hard to install the Swiftech H20-220 Ultima XT? I am using the thermaltake element g case right now.


----------



## ny_driver

Not hard, but you have to figure out where you will put it. Try to spend much time planning. I can show you some pictures if you want.

4GHz....passed s&m, running prime now. EDIT: NB @ 2580 now, too.

EDIT: it was actually a lot of fun doing the installation.


----------



## Tribulex

Hello everyone im new to this forum so i am going to test out some cool smilies first




















































































: spam1:

Okay well if you didnt understand what i was saying above, let me clarify.

I have a 1055t and a gigabyte 890gpa ud3h mobo with some sort of 1337 2x3 ddr3 rams. I have been very happy with it so far, especially since yesterday when i upgraded my bios to actually recognize the processor. Now i am trying to overclock it to 4+ like the guys here have, since i only have it at around 3.4. I read the first post and it seemed really informative, but I want to make sure I have the right tools to do the job. I have amd overdrive, which seems great, but you cant do some things that you can do in the bios like nb mult. and such. Also i dont know what most of the levers do and which ones correspond to what, since its all just weird abreviations. Plus there is a really cool but distracting logo in the middle. Anyway what software should i use (i would like to software overclock, then put my stable settings into bios) to overclock this cool little dude, or how do i use this software i have?

Oh also the ht ref is that my reference clock or what? Sorry but this software is big, black, shiny, and very confusing.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papersleeves* 
Hey guys, first post ever on this forum.

I have a question concerning the FSB. I've ordered a 1055T yesterday because of how awesome this processor seems to be. I've noticed of course that the cpu multiplier is locked to 14x compared to the 1090T which is a Black Edition. It obviously means that I'll have to do my overclock via the FSB.

So I decided to try to have a sneak peak of how far I could push the FSB with my current 720BE. Surprisingly though, I can't go above 260. 265 will not go past the boot screen while 270 just doesn't boot at all.

I don't think that I am doing this right though. I've set my cpu/nb cpu/htt multipliers lower so that they would be as close as possible as stock setting (2800/2000/2000). I've also lowered my memory multiplier to 4. Voltage are set to auto.

Overclocking a Phenom II with the FSB is very new to me considering I've always used BE so far :S

I'd like to know if my methodology is correct or if I am doing something wrong. While going for max FSB, is there a specific voltage I need to raise ? Do I have to lower my memory timing or anything even though it's running at much slower speed than standard ?

Is my max FSB related to my CPU or my motherboard ? When I'll get my 1055T in a couple of days, should I expect a maximum FSB of 260 too ?

If I assume that my max FSB will be a very low 260, then it means I'll do 3,64ghz on the cpu, which is rather disappointing. In that case, it would probably be better to return the processor back to NCIX and exchange it for a 1090T.

Update : Sounds like 264 works. 265 is still a no go though.

I don't think so.
One thing's for sure, with a 1055T my 790XT-UD4P motherboard can run with the FSB at 305mhz completely stable







most 790 chipset motherboards will max out at 280 or so; I think mine maxes at about 320 or so, for I tried 333x12.5 or something like that before to run my old Mushin memory at 1333mhz rather than 1200mhz (with the CPU still at around 4Ghz) and I had POST problems. I never pushed the FSB above 220mhz with my old 965 though (though I should have







) You never know, it might depend on the processor. Bumping the NB voltage setting (not CPU-NB voltage) from 1.1 to 1.2v might help though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
Hello everyone im new to this forum so i am going to test out some cool smilies first




















































































: spam1:

Okay well if you didnt understand what i was saying above, let me clarify.

I have a 1055t and a gigabyte 890gpa ud3h mobo with some sort of 1337 2x3 ddr3 rams. I have been very happy with it so far, especially since yesterday when i upgraded my bios to actually recognize the processor. Now i am trying to overclock it to 4+ like the guys here have, since i only have it at around 3.4. I read the first post and it seemed really informative, but I want to make sure I have the right tools to do the job. I have amd overdrive, which seems great, but you cant do some things that you can do in the bios like nb mult. and such. Also i dont know what most of the levers do and which ones correspond to what, since its all just weird abreviations. Plus there is a really cool but distracting logo in the middle. Anyway what software should i use (i would like to software overclock, then put my stable settings into bios) to overclock this cool little dude, or how do i use this software i have?

Oh also the ht ref is that my reference clock or what? Sorry but this software is big, black, shiny, and very confusing.

Welcome to OCN!







NB multi = IMC that lets CPU communicate between RAM, make sure to overclock that after you OC your CPU as that can really help with performance if you do. As for CPU, you want to raise the FSB (it's sometimes called the HT reference clock, but as you said you're not too sure what that is; if the value is in the hundreds of megahertz [i.e. 200-220mhz], it's the FSB. If the number is in the thousands [i.e. 2000 to 2400mhz], it's the actual HyperTransport clock between the CPU and the motherboard northbridge/southbridge and you'll want to keep that at 2000. The levers adjust clocks, multipliers and voltages and are clearly labelled. Whta you want to do is overclock by raising the FSB while keeping your RAM and Northbridge clocks as close to stock as possible or lower, and test with stress tests like Prime95, OCCT, LinX or IntelBurnTest (I personally recommend IntelBurnTest when testing in between overclocks, some may recommend OCCT); when it's not stable, raise the CPU voltage until you get stability again. Then, overclock the northbridge by increasing the northbridge multiplier and increasing CPU-NB clocks where you get instability. After that, though this is an option, you can OC your RAM by reducing timings, etc. Once you feel like you're done and everything is rock-solid and stable, run a longer stress test such as Prime95 or [email protected] overnight and in the morning if you get any problems, you can tweak your OC (i.e. voltages, clock speeds, etc.) until you get stability. Make sure to write down your OC settings in between as you may get so much instability you can't access the BIOS and will need to reset it by pulling out the motherboard battery for a few seconds and reconfigure everything after.
Good luck!
-xd


----------



## Tonza

Hey all!, first time here







I had major problems with this these G.Skill Ripjaws with my board (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL). When downloading stuff from internet, i got lots of corrupt files / Bsods and so on.. Even with stock settings system wasnt stable -_- After lots of swearing and day of tweaking managed to get system stable with little OC 3,5Ghz atm. I actually needed run this memory at 1333mhz with 8-8-8-24 timings at 1.5v. Seems that G.skill memory has some serious problems with newest Asus boards, even tho this memory was on QVL list.

Also if anyone is using same board + 1055T i would appreciate some tips :>

FSB/Multiplier: 250mhz / 14x multi
CPU Speed: 3500mhz
NB Speed: 2032mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.3v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.20v
RAM Speed: 1333mhz @ 8-8-8-24 timings
Motherboard: Asus M4A89GTD-PRO with latest bios


----------



## ny_driver

OK I am officially in. Here is my first stable overclock with this chip. I ran prime blend for 8 hours...that's stable enough for me. Here is a picture to show the temperatures and stuff.

FSB/Multi: 287/14
CPU speed: 4017MHz
NB speed: 2582.7
CPU voltage: 1.452
CPU/NB voltage: 1.11
RAM speed/timings/voltage: 1148MHz/ 6-6-6-18-20-1T/ 1.51v
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

I'm sure I can increase the RAM/NB/CPU speed.......................in due time.









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updated 6/26/10

FSB/Multiplier:301/14
CPU Speed:4216
NB Speed:2107
CPU Voltage:1.55
CPU-NB Voltage:1.18
RAM Speed:1605MHz
Motherboard:Crosshair IV


----------



## papersleeves

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
I don't think so.
One thing's for sure, with a 1055T my 790XT-UD4P motherboard can run with the FSB at 305mhz completely stable







most 790 chipset motherboards will max out at 280 or so; I think mine maxes at about 320 or so, for I tried 333x12.5 or something like that before to run my old Mushin memory at 1333mhz rather than 1200mhz (with the CPU still at around 4Ghz) and I had POST problems. I never pushed the FSB above 220mhz with my old 965 though (though I should have







) You never know, it might depend on the processor. Bumping the NB voltage setting (not CPU-NB voltage) from 1.1 to 1.2v might help though.

Alright then ! I'll put some faith into this little fellah and hope it's much more friendly with the FSB







Meanwhile, I'll try to bump the Northbridge from 1.1 to 1.2 like you said. Thanks for the tips









Update : Bumping the Northbridge (not cpu-nb) voltage didn't help. I'm still stuck at the same value. Oh well, even more reason to put all my hope on the 1055T now.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Count me in, details in sig


----------



## Tribulex

Okay, I am obviously doing something wrong. I tried following the directions in this thread, lowering my nb and ht multipliers to 8x, and bumping my cpu and cpu nb voltages a bit. Now, when i try to increase my fsb to anything above around 210 my system is completely unstable, as in unable to run the operating system for more than 2 seconds. Obviously people are able to get up to 300, so something I am doing is wrong. Btw I have excellent cooling, I know thats not an issue. I idle at 20 C and max out at 30 on stock speeds with my setup.

Pic of my bios settings:









Scrolled down so you can see my voltages:


----------



## ny_driver

Did you try just turning up the FSB and leaving everything else on auto except turn off the Turbo and obviously disable c&q and c1e or whatever that is? That's what I did ohh and my memory is underclocked at this point.


----------



## Tribulex

yeah, same thing cant bring it over 210. Ill try again though


----------



## Tribulex

okay 220 works... Hmmm ill keep bumping it up

Edit: Yeah now I am maxing out at 220. Looking at the settings i modified in bios, is there something that may not be right?


----------



## ny_driver

What BIOS are you running....and what is the stepping on your CPU? I am using 0905 Beta BIOS but I heard it's official now.


----------



## Tribulex

Bios is 7c, I dont know what cpu stepping is...


----------



## Waffleboy

CPU stepping is basically the revision number of your processor. Like with my i7 920, I have a c0 stepping processor, which is older than the current d0 stepping processor, which is easier to overclock. I know you can check what stepping you have in CPU-Z.


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
Bios is 7c, I dont know what cpu stepping is...

Drop your ram divider to 5.33 or 4.00 that might be your problem. Or loosen your timings a notch.


----------



## Tribulex

alright ill give that a go


----------



## kromar

next interesting thing, i need to raise my NB to 2720mhz to get 3.8ghz stable. very strange behavior








its all like backwards, just like my NB temp sensor which shows the highest temps when idle and under load the temp drops







sweet, whats next


----------



## Tribulex

great, so it gets harder up at 3.8? im having enough trouble at 3.5 ._.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
great, so it gets harder up at 3.8? im having enough trouble at 3.5 ._.

i think its only my bugged beta bios and some strange MB behaviors that makes it hard at 3.8ghz.... never heard of anyone having problem cranking it up to 4ghz but not sure how stable they really are.


----------



## Jbar1011

il have one and a m4a pro asus board next week!!!!!


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
Bios is 7c, I dont know what cpu stepping is...

Stepping is the letters and numbers printed on the line below the part# on the cpu face. For example this is what mine says....CCBBE CB 1013CPCW.


----------



## mltno

Looks like im gonna be sitting at 3.9, as 4.0 is gonna push me past 62C. Im assuming these temps are safe for every day usage? I see everyone saying to put ht link between 2 and 2.2 since im a little above 2.2 will it affect anything ? Any other recommendations ?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PROLiTE

Hii, now i have an x4 925 @ 3.6 but will i get better preformance with an x6 1055t?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROLiTE* 
Hii, now i have an x4 925 @ 3.6 but will i get better preformance with an x6 1055t?

Your 925 hit 3.6
A 1055T will most likely hit 4+.
Gaming is one thing you may not notice a difference in but hey, there might be a difference in speed


----------



## PROLiTE

Most of the time i'm gaming on my computer so this wouldn't give me more fps?


----------



## universeis42

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROLiTE* 
Most of the time i'm gaming on my computer so this wouldn't give me more fps?

It can, but on average, upgrading your graphics card will give a bigger boost.

In addition:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1258836
vNB: 1.25v
I upped the bus a little and dropped the voltage.


----------



## Buster

I am new to overclocking on Asus MB. How do I set cpu vcore to stock? It is on auto right now and when I prime, the voltage throttle to 1.44v max. cool 'n' quiet disabled, ce1 disabled, turbo core disabled. What is CPU VDDA voltage?


----------



## ny_driver

Tonight I'm going to run prime blend again, but @ 4115MHz









I tried for 4200 but it wouldn't quite boot. I haven't made any voltage adjustments manually yet. So far so good


----------



## PROLiTE

So i better can buy a new grafix card i stead of a new 1055t?


----------



## ChristmasGT

Got my 1055T on Monday, Immediately hit 3.9 on my water loop with it. Now my biggest problem is my 283 FSB (HT) wall that I've run in too, nothing I do will get me to boot past 283. My weekend starts tomorrow so I'm going to pick up Chick Fil'a after I wake up and do everything in my power to crank this thing past 4GHz

It reminds me so much of the Socket A days =D


----------



## Crylo

I've got mine at 3.5Ghz, turbo off, stock voltage, both NB and HT at 2000 and FSB at 250, ram at 1333. All on the stock heat sink and fan. Did a few hours of OCCT, the max temps were 48c on all 6 cores according to the latest HWmonitor.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROLiTE* 
So i better can buy a new grafix card i stead of a new 1055t?

if you want to improve your game performance, yes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristmasGT* 
Got my 1055T on Monday, Immediately hit 3.9 on my water loop with it. Now my biggest problem is my 283 FSB (HT) wall that I've run in too, nothing I do will get me to boot past 283. My weekend starts tomorrow so I'm going to pick up Chick Fil'a after I wake up and do everything in my power to crank this thing past 4GHz

It reminds me so much of the Socket A days =D

are you testing your system with prime95? and if so what FFT size causes problems for you?

i have(maybe had) a really hard time to pass the 1280 and 896 FFT @272, still searching for the exact problem there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crylo* 
I've got mine at 3.5Ghz, turbo off, stock voltage, both NB and HT at 2000 and FSB at 250, ram at 1333. All on the stock heat sink and fan. Did a few hours of OCCT, the max temps were 48c on all 6 cores according to the latest HWmonitor.

whats your "stock voltage"? mine was stable with 1.296v @250 so maybe you can lower it a bit more?


----------



## Tribulex

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1259613

I dont know anything about ram timings, and i think this is what is holding me up as far as getting up to 4+ ghz. Once i figure that out Ill post my new specs. But i must say I am rather happy about getting a whole extra ghz!

Anyway count me in!


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tribulex*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1259613

I dont know anything about ram timings, and i think this is what is holding me up as far as getting up to 4+ ghz. Once i figure that out Ill post my new specs. But i must say I am rather happy about getting a whole extra ghz!

Anyway count me in!


your Vcore seems a bit high for 3.8ghz, im also strugling to pass 3.8ghz because of ram instability/compatibility issues... i hope that will get better when a bios update hits...

anyone knows exactly what the drive strengh values for ram does?


----------



## behindthemusik

I am getting a h50 on this processor tomorrow. I have seen people with my board reach 4 really easy. Wish me luck!


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tribulex*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1259613

I dont know anything about ram timings, and i think this is what is holding me up as far as getting up to 4+ ghz. Once i figure that out Ill post my new specs. But i must say I am rather happy about getting a whole extra ghz!

Anyway count me in!


Your ram is clocked too high. Drop your RAM speed lower and try again. Also try bumping your vcore a bit but watch your temps!


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mltno*


Looks like im gonna be sitting at 3.9, as 4.0 is gonna push me past 62C. Im assuming these temps are safe for every day usage? I see everyone saying to put ht link between 2 and 2.2 since im a little above 2.2 will it affect anything ? Any other recommendations ?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


You know you don't have dual channel enabled, right?


----------



## Tribulex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
Your ram is clocked too high. Drop your RAM speed lower and try again. Also try bumping your vcore a bit but watch your temps!

Okay I need help with my ram. when i decrease the multiplier from 5.33 to 4, it doesnt boot. I think i need to mess with my ram timings, but idk what to do with them. Any thoughts?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crylo* 
I've got mine at 3.5Ghz, turbo off, stock voltage, both NB and HT at 2000 and FSB at 250, ram at 1333. All on the stock heat sink and fan. Did a few hours of OCCT, the max temps were 48c on all 6 cores according to the latest HWmonitor.

48c on the cores, so 58c on the cpu which is the temperature that matters. 58c is getting pretty warm. I suggest better cooling to go higher.


----------



## mltno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*


You know you don't have dual channel enabled, right?


WHAT? is there a setting where i disabled it??, i checked pc i had put them in wrong dims 3 and 4 but after placing them in right ones 1 and 2 it still sais ungaged in cpuz by dc mode!?

Thanks!! for pointing that out woulda lived with it like that forever. Has been fixed took a setting in bios, posted in below post


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mltno*


WHAT? is there a setting where i disabled it??, i checked pc i had put them in wrong dims 3 and 4 but after placing them in right ones 1 and 2 it still sais ungaged in cpuz!?


I was also wondering what he was talking about because my cpuz memory tab also says dual unganged. I have them in the red slots.


----------



## mltno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I was also wondering what he was talking about because my cpuz memory tab also says dual unganged. I have them in the red slots.










 I found the solution at least for me hopefully it works for you. I checked my bios and there is actually a setting inside ram timings that had dual ungaged enabled?!?! LOL why would they disable it by default. Changed it to disabled and its working good give it a try


----------



## paceee

unganged doesnt = not dual channel....

also, i have a 1055t and my gigabyte board 870a-ud3 can't use the memory multiplier of 4 either... only 5.33x!


----------



## kromar

arr now even p95 is playing tricks on me... errors with big FFTs seem to be Vcore related with this setup and small values to the ram... *** is going on, everything is backwards or am i just confused??


----------



## mltno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paceee*


unganged doesnt = not dual channel....

also, i have a 1055t and my gigabyte board 870a-ud3 can't use the memory multiplier of 4 either... only 5.33x!


Yea i see what your talking about now been reading older posts, here is a thread i found. Basically ungaged is better for performance overall for multi threaded apps
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...ed-mode-5.html
Going back to ungaged


----------



## xd_1771

Pls. update me on the Thuban Club roster test_tube, I now sport new clocks/frequencies and new memory









CPU Clock: 4.12Ghz
NB clock: 2.75Ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.5v
NB Voltage: 1.35v
DDR3 Freq: 1626mhz
FSB/HTT: 305
Multiplier: 13.5
Mobo: GA-MA790XT-UD4P


----------



## cold_fusion

add me to










FSB/Multiplier:286/14
CPU Speed:4004
NB Speed:2860
CPU Voltage:1,44
CPU-NB Voltage:1,30
RAM Speed:1525(DDR3)
Motherboard:Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P


----------



## Crylo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


48c on the cores, so 58c on the cpu which is the temperature that matters. 58c is getting pretty warm. I suggest better cooling to go higher.


Are we 100% positive it's a 10c difference from actual CPU temp to the one that's being displayed, or is this just a safe estimate?


----------



## mltno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crylo*


Are we 100% positive it's a 10c difference from actual CPU temp to the one that's being displayed, or is this just a safe estimate?


ive read in numerous forums from people checking temperatures its anywhere from 10-13C, so to be safe i wouldnt only add 10, but then again who really knows what max temp is even though they state its 62


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crylo*


Are we 100% positive it's a 10c difference from actual CPU temp to the one that's being displayed, or is this just a safe estimate?


mine is always pretty close to 10Â°C more, sometimes less, never seen more. so i would say +10Â°C is a pretty good estimation.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mltno*


ive read in numerous forums from people checking temperatures its anywhere from 10-13C, so to be safe i wouldnt only add 10, but then again who really knows what max temp is even though they state its 62


well there is also the 95W 1055T that has a max temp of 71Â°C according to AMD specs...


----------



## mltno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


well there is also the 95W 1055T that has a max temp of 71Â°C according to AMD specs...


wish i had that one to feel safer, but dont have that one!
Id have to look for these threads but just going based off of what i saw i 10-13 range. It would be nice if a few people could take temperature readings directly from cpu but then again temp could fluctuate if its not done right. Im a bit on the paranoid side so i add at least 12, but 10 should be safe


----------



## Crylo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


well there is also the 95W 1055T that has a max temp of 71Â°C according to AMD specs...


I undervolted to 1.3v like you suggested and its perfectly stable in OCCT so far and also 1c cooler on the max, but temps avg 45c (55c) during the majority of the testing. In real world I wont be stressing the CPU near what OCCT is doing to it now so I'm quite pleased with these results. This chip is the best 200 bucks I've ever spent on electronics.

BTW, does anyone know what the model number of the 95w version is?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crylo*


Are we 100% positive it's a 10c difference from actual CPU temp to the one that's being displayed, or is this just a safe estimate?


The cpu temp that you see in HWMonitor is ~ 10c higher than the core temps. The cpu temp is the one to watch.

EDIT:If you are just using Core Temp then you would want to add ~10c. Otherwise watch the cpu temp.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crylo*


I undervolted to 1.3v like you suggested and its perfectly stable in OCCT so far and also 1c cooler on the max, but temps avg 45c (55c) during the majority of the testing. In real world I wont be stressing the CPU near what OCCT is doing to it now so I'm quite pleased with these results. This chip is the best 200 bucks I've ever spent on electronics.

BTW, does anyone know what the model number of the 95w version is?


well i did not really suggest it but glad it works for you as well;D

this is how you see what model you have:

OPN Tray 125W: HDT55T*FBK*6DGR

OPN Tray 95W: HDT55T*WFK*6DGR

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...?id=641&id=652


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crylo*


Are we 100% positive it's a 10c difference from actual CPU temp to the one that's being displayed, or is this just a safe estimate?


For me its a 10c difference at idle and about 8c difference on load.


----------



## Crylo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


well i did not really suggest it but glad it works for you as well;D

this is how you see what model you have:

OPN Tray 125W: HDT55T*FBK*6DGR

OPN Tray 95W: HDT55T*WFK*6DGR

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...?id=641&id=652


Mine says HDT55TFBGR.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crylo* 
Mine says HDT55TFBGR.

ok maybe its just the FB/WF that indicates the model...


----------



## ny_driver

Do you guys think 2772 is too high for the NB with auto voltage? Or do you think the error/warning in prime blend is being caused by my memory that is overclocked to 1642 w/ 7-6-6-24-27-1T(stock timings), even though it made it through memtest?

Thanks.

EDIT: it seems it was the NB, either too high or not enough volts. I turned it down to 2464 and left cpu @ 4004, and memory @ 1642, and it's running prime for like 50 minutes now, where it was failing after about 8 minutes. I'm going to leave it running while I go work.


----------



## Havokr505

Id Like to Post an Update on My clockspeeds

4.34Ghz @ 1.55V core + 1.45V NB, 1842Mhz Ht Link 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1261303
specs:
CPU Vcore: 1.55V(bios)
NB :1.45V
Ht link: 1842Mhz
Ram: 1636Mhz @ 1.75V


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havokr505*


Id Like to Post an Update on My clockspeeds

4.34Ghz @ 1.55V core + 1.45V NB, 1842Mhz Ht Link 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1261303
specs:
CPU Vcore: 1.55V(bios)
NB :1.45V
Ht link: 1842Mhz
Ram: 1636Mhz @ 1.75V


Wow if that's a stable clock that is awesome! I see you turned the NB speed way down?

What is the stepping on your chip?


----------



## Havokr505

its stable so far, but the temps are bitting me in the butt (59C)....I cant remember What Stepping this one is, maybe CCBBE?...yea you should always keep your Ht Link speed ~2000Mhz cuz it too gets unstable when its up too high...its a common practice to reduce the frenquency to the closest to reference when overclocking, its not like an Intel Chip







also, theres NO performance gain between the 1800Mhz Ht link at your 2700Mhz Ht Link cuz the bandwith just isnt all used....


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Let me in...lol (see link below)


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Havokr505* 
its stable so far, but the temps are bitting me in the butt (59C)....I cant remember What Stepping this one is, maybe CCBBE?...yea you should always keep your Ht Link speed ~2000Mhz cuz it too gets unstable when its up too high...its a common practice to reduce the frenquency to the closest to reference when overclocking, its not like an Intel Chip







also, theres NO performance gain between the 1800Mhz Ht link at your 2700Mhz Ht Link cuz the bandwith just isnt all used....

4.3 GHz stable with air (your signature) ? Or only validation? If stable, very good chip







, your chip week?


----------



## ny_driver

By the stepping I meant the date and 4 numbers after the CCBBE CB.

Thanks for the tip about the NB. I'm going to turn it down and try my 308 x 14 instead of 13.


----------



## Havokr505

sorry guys I have no ideas of any of that atm, it would involve removing the heatsink and its pretty well seated this time so imma keep it on







as for stability, yes its stable but I turned it off cuz i was getting too Hot (peaked @ 61C) so i shut her off and Im gettin good temps @ 4.2GHz @ 1.475V....


----------



## Crylo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1262455

Not as good as most of you guys but I'm happy with it considering I don't have a proper cooler.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Havokr505* 
sorry guys I have no ideas of any of that atm, it would involve removing the heatsink and its pretty well seated this time so imma keep it on







as for stability, yes its stable but I turned it off cuz i was getting too Hot (peaked @ 61C) so i shut her off and Im gettin good temps @ 4.2GHz @ 1.475V....

Your chip is officially golden.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:

Note: These chips also have a hardware form of CnQ that is not able to be disabled on some motherboards. However, this does not seem to have any impact on overclocks, so if you processor drops multiplier/vCore when idle, don't worry.
I disabled C&Q successfully and my clocks still drop. Or did you mean that it still happens WHILE C&Q is disabled in bios? C1E is also disabled, am I experiencing what this quote is talking about?

Also, wt-f is "Core Performance Boost", described in description as AMD CPB. I disabled it, unsure why... is this Turbo?

And finally, what temperature monitoring do you guys use? Realtemp/Speedfan doesnt seem to work, is HWmonitor accurate? I see all 6 cores under CPU, but 25'C seems a little cool to be correct for idle... if it is Ill be very pleased. Maybe Im just too used to intel


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celeras* 
And finally, what temperature monitoring do you guys use? Realtemp/Speedfan doesnt seem to work, is HWmonitor accurate? I see all 6 cores under CPU, but 25'C seems a little cool to be correct for idle... if it is Ill be very pleased. Maybe Im just too used to intel









If using HWMonitor, just go by the cpu temp as the core temps are inaccurate. Mine are ~10c lower than the cpu which about average from what i have heard.

In my experience cores are supposed to be a few degrees hotter than the cpu temp, so you may want to add a couple degrees to the cpu temp even.










I use PCProbeII from ASUS, and HWMonitor. Plus I have my laptop hooked into my Crosshair with the ROG connect and am monitoring everything that way too.








EDIT: 4214MHz right now. I turned the NB down to 2100, and the RAM is @ 1600, and I upped the CPU to 1.5v. Going to run some tests and update later.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
If using HWMonitor, just go by the cpu temp as the core temps are inaccurate. Mine are ~10c lower than the cpu which about average from what i have heard.

In my experience cores are supposed to be a few degrees hotter than the cpu temp, so you may want to add a couple degrees to the cpu temp even.










I use PCProbeII from ASUS, and HWMonitor. Plus I have my laptop hooked into my Crosshair with the ROG connect and am monitoring everything that way too.

I don't have a "CPU Temp".


----------



## ny_driver

I bet on TEMPIN0. You should be able to tell which one goes up the most when running some testing.

EDIT: I use S&M for quick testing of cpu temperature(it will get as hot as it gets while running FPU test @ 100% load)...and a preliminary stability test before running prime blend.


----------



## Celeras

If its TempIN1 I'm a little scared. Been stress testing a 4ghz OC in prime95, blend. 1.4 vcore(cant believe it didnt auto-fail, picked the lowest on the board to start with!) 1.3 NB. Its been running for about 20 mins, so far so good but temps are:

TempIN1: 57-59'C
Cores: 48-51'C

Isn't that a little high? My h50 is still stock... but still. Should I kill this test right now?


----------



## subliminally incorrect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


If its TempIN1 I'm a little scared. Been stress testing a 4ghz OC in prime95, blend. 1.4 vcore(cant believe it didnt auto-fail, picked the lowest on the board to start with!) 1.3 NB. Its been running for about 20 mins, so far so good but temps are:

TempIN1: 57-59'C
Cores: 48-51'C

Isn't that a little high? My h50 is still stock... but still. Should I kill this test right now?


tis fine, keep stressing


----------



## Celeras

Good, cos I didnt really want to stop







Can't believe its still going.. Ive NEVER had any luck with chips. Yet here I am running a 4.0ghz prime95 with the lowest vcore on the board! Wooo, excited!

Wonder if I can go lower with vcore... or higher with clocks. 5.0 inc! /greed


----------



## ny_driver

I'd try to get some more air and fans in the case, open the cover up when testing maybe...the overall temperature is pretty high.


----------



## Havokr505

gj ny_driver on that overclock, told ya 4.2GHz was pretty easy







...as for temperatures go, i tend to not worry to much about them because my cpu will NEVER run even near 100% so the temps @ 100% load are irrelevant to me...i just run like 4 threads on prime 95 to see the temps personally cuz i think it gives a good indication of the temperature when ur gaming.....







although i do admit its a bit dangerous to do it that way....but, oh well, thats why i dont buy expensive intel chips xD


----------



## ny_driver

My games barely seem to use the cpu. The cpu temp goes up only about 2-3c when I race.

Prime just crashed my system like immediately, so I'm trying 1.55v in about 2 seconds. I'll let you know how it goes.








EDIT: WHOOOHOOOOOO it's running prime now, and the system seems more responsive too. Voltage is hitting 1.59v under prime blend load, but the cpu is only @ 46c/NB 38c







Now that is what I'm talking about.........thats why I spent $275 for my water cooling system.


----------



## Celeras

As long as its safe im fine with seeing these numbers. My thermostat reads 85F in my sauna apartment and Im running stock h50 with gentle typhoons inc next week. If TmpIn1 is the correct value, i dont think 60'C max is too bad. If the cores (53'C max so far) are right, even better.

As long as its safe, ny_driver has me scared again


----------



## Havokr505

but your running 4.0GHz @ 1.4V, temps shouldnt be that high....u might should reseat the waterblock cuz those temps a a bit high....I wouldnt worry to much about temps though, as long as its stable...







reaseat the waterblock and check temps again cuz thats weird....when i get home, Imma ganna be trying my cpu out @ 307x14 to get an even , see if i cant stabilize temps that way cuz 310 is the absolute limit even for just validating....id like to grabs some watercooling of try out some dry-Ice on her now lol.....too bad im broke xD


----------



## ny_driver

More air would be better, but living in that sauna...I don't know









I'm using water cooling and I have a 140mm fan blowing on the GPU/SB/memory, and an 80mm blowing on the NB because more air is better. I also made a huge window in the side of my case with no window in it.

EDIT: self-test 1024K passed!!!! Sweeeeeeeeeet.







.....although I did see 1.61v







in PCprobeII for a second, but that's only in the yellow.


----------



## Celeras

Alright well nobody is screaming to turn it off so Im outta here to leave it alone for a few hours, hopefully it didnt melt by the time I get back









If anyone reading this later knows of a better program for temps that works with the hexas let me know, this guessing game is lame. (Realtemp/Speedfan already confirmed not working)


----------



## ny_driver

It's not the temperature monitoring program...it is the CPU and it's not going to change with a new program. Just listen to what I told you about the temperatures, and you'll be alright.









And like Havokr505 said...the stress testing load temps don't really matter so much because there is no way you will ever cause that kind of stress in normal computer usage.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That line is there so I don't have to double post.

Even though you haven't added me to the list yet, I need to be updated please test tube. 4.216GHz Only 3 hours prime blend stable so far, but I am confident. I think it's going to do 4.3GHz at least.

In the proper format even...

FSB/Multiplier:301/14
CPU Speed:4216
NB Speed:2107
CPU Voltage:1.55
CPU-NB Voltage:1.18
RAM Speed:1605MHz
Motherboard:Crosshair IV

I stopped prime to do some racing. I'll run it later with less vcore.

Why is worker 3 so slow? Do you think that's my weakest core or something? Last time I looked after running prime worker 3 wasn't the slowest.

EDIT: I just turned the vcore down to 1.5v, NB voltage up to 1.25v, and the NB/HT up to 2400. And now watching it run prime...all the workers are finishing each test at almost exactly the same time. Must be a connection there.

EDIT: 1.5v is not enough. Back to 1.55v


----------



## Celeras

So I left my stress test running while I was out, came back like 2-3 hours later and the system appeared to have rebooted itself. Can't find an event in event viewer(shouldnt there be one?) to correspond to this and check the exact time, but if I had to guess it probably ran about 2 hours before this happened (it was running over an hour before I left).

Reboots are related to temps right?


----------



## ny_driver

Do this.......... right click my computer>properties>advanced>startup and recovery, then click settings. Then in the "System Failure" box uncheck automatically restart. That'll make it so your rig wont restart in case you get a BSOD. Then if you are not there or are too slow like me to see what the code is in 2 seconds, you can jot down the code when you get back and see what the error was.


----------



## Celeras

Good tip thanks, will try again tonight


----------



## InTeL

i am heading to fry's tomorrow to get AMD Phenom II X6 1055T & BioStar TA890FXE







hopeful i can get mine up to 4ghz with megahalems


----------



## ny_driver

UPDATE: 8 hours and 27 minutes prime blend stable.  <----click on that.









I raised the NB frequency and lowered the memory so it is within AMD specs. I raised the NB, cpu/NB, and HT voltage a little. Being at such a high frequency I figured they could use it.

In the proper format even...

FSB/Multiplier:301/14
CPU Speed:4214
NB Speed:2408
CPU Voltage:1.55
CPU-NB Voltage:1.28
NB voltage: 1.29
HT voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed:1204MHz 6-6-6-18-27-1T/ 1.56v
Motherboard:Crosshair IV

Thanks, I'll try for 4.3Ghz eventually.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
UPDATE: 8 hours and 27 minutes prime blend stable.  <----click on that.









I raised the NB frequency and lowered the memory so it is within AMD specs. I raised the NB, cpu/NB, and HT voltage a little. Being at such a high frequency I figured they could use it.

In the proper format even...

FSB/Multiplier:301/14
CPU Speed:4214
NB Speed:2408
CPU Voltage:1.55
CPU-NB Voltage:1.28
NB voltage: 1.29
HT voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed:1204MHz 6-6-6-18-27-1T/ 1.56v
Motherboard:Crosshair IV

Thanks, I'll try for 4.3Ghz eventually.

1200mhz RAM eh? Just like me before :|
Though I was running at 1200 5-5-5-15


----------



## ny_driver

I lowered the timings to 6-6-6-15-23-1T, maybe I'll try lower. Running double prime blend right now @ 4200MHz for almost an hour now.

It didn't seem to like double prime blend yesterday @ 4214. I got an illegal sumout error, which is not as bad as a rounding error. So upon the advice of a friend I knocked off 14MHz.

And it definitely didn't make an hour of double prime yesterday which it has now.









Over 2 hours double prime stable! I think that's my limit. I'm not going to set the vcore any higher than 1.55v. i am going to try 5-5-5-15-21-1T though.

FSB/Multiplier:300/14
CPU Speed:4200
NB Speed:2400
CPU Voltage:1.55
CPU-NB Voltage:1.28
NB voltage: 1.29
HT voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed:1200MHz 6-6-6-15-23-1T/ 1.56v
Motherboard:Crosshair IV


----------



## 2ipper

updated my OC

FSB/Multiplier: 250/14
CPU Speed: 3.5 GHz
NB Speed: 2250
CPU Voltage: 1.32
CPU-NB Voltage: Auto
RAM Speed: 1333 MHz 9-9-9-24-30-1t/1.6v
Motherboard: MSI 890FXA-GD70


----------



## Havokr505

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I lowered the timings to 6-6-6-15-23-1T, maybe I'll try lower. Running double prime blend right now @ 4200MHz for almost an hour now.

It didn't seem to like double prime blend yesterday @ 4214. I got an illegal sumout error, which is not as bad as a rounding error. So upon the advice of a friend I knocked off 14MHz.

And it definitely didn't make an hour of double prime yesterday which it has now.









Over 2 hours double prime stable! I think that's my limit. I'm not going to set the vcore any higher than 1.55v. i am going to try 5-5-5-15-21-1T though.

FSB/Multiplier:300/14
CPU Speed:4200
NB Speed:2400
CPU Voltage:1.55
CPU-NB Voltage:1.28
NB voltage: 1.29
HT voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed:1200MHz 6-6-6-15-23-1T/ 1.56v
Motherboard:Crosshair IV

Wow, We have Like Identical Pc's xD


----------



## Havokr505

bump

IM ganna be doing some more overclocking Shortly Im my 1055T...Ill let u know how it turns out....


----------



## papersleeves

So it seems I was right about my piece of **** motherboard. Couldn't get past 265 FSB with my old 720BE, and I can't get past 268 with my new 1055T. I knew I should've bought the 1090T instead so I could overclock it using the unlocked multi and get my 4 ghz + speed I dream about for so long. It's definitely not a bad cpu chip because I can easily go above 4.3ghz with turbo boost enabled.

Anyway,

FSB/Multiplier: 268x14
CPU Speed: 3752 mhz
NB Speed: 2680 mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.344v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.325v
RAM Speed: 1786mhz
Motherboard: GA-MA790XT UD4P

Turbo boost is on, so it can go up to 4288mhz @ 1,482v with a turbo boost multiplier of 16x. Voltage fluctuates between 1.344v and 1.482v according to boost.

Also, according to AOD, I can use turbo on up to 5 cores at once, but when I choose 5 cores then click ok then re-open the turbo boost window, it always moves back to 3. Any idea ?

cpu-z validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1267381
As I said, voltage fluctuates so don't take into account the 1.36-7v you see. OCCT 1 hour was done at 1.34v


----------



## Havokr505

LOL, it has nothin to do with your motherboard my friend....Lower your Ht link multiplier so your Ht link speeds are ~2000Mhz and lower your ram divider so your ram is running ~ 1333MHz....youll get ALOT better results that way.... the rest is just bringin your bus speed , keeping those Ht link frequencies ~2000Mhz and Ram between 1333MHZ and 1600Mhz and playing arround with CPU, Ht link, NB and Ram voltages...

Good luck pm me if u need more help!
Havok

*edit also , disable Turbo....


----------



## papersleeves

Trust me Havok, I've already tried all of that. Both with my 720BE and my 1055T. In fact, that's what I did for the entire day as I've received my 1055T at 10am this morning.

No matter what I try, I can't raise my fsb. I've even tried to drop everything to the lowest possible multi and divider, tried to keep them as close as 2000, tried 4x, 5.33 and 6.66 for my ram, tried a **** load of voltage settings, nothing works at all. It's like my 790X NB behaves like a 790GX. I set the HT to 268, it works flawlessly, I set it to 269, BSOD in windows after a couple of minutes. I set it to 270, won't boot windows. I set it to 271, won't POST. No matter the multi, the speed or the voltages. Also, the only reason I'm using turbo right now is to get some cores above 4ghz when needed so I can sleep tonight without feeling like ****. Don't worry, I wasn't using it while I was trying to get 4ghz on all 6









I swear, seeing you talk like that, I feel like I should try some more. But I already did so many tries today I'm exhausted









Be SURE I'm going to PM you soon lol


----------



## michintom

Still testing


----------



## Yogi

8 minutes tell us nothing!








Drop down your HT multiplier to x8 also.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
8 minutes tell us nothing!








Drop down your HT multiplier to x8 also.

Sorry, I'm still new to AMD overclocking...what would be the benefit of dropping the HT multiplier to x8?
BTW, still testing it and its so far so good.


----------



## Yogi

Theres not much gain from a higher HT link. You just want to have your HT as close as possible to stock, which is 2000.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Havokr505* 
bump

IM ganna be doing some more overclocking Shortly Im my 1055T...Ill let u know how it turns out....

Wut
What voltage do you need for 4.3 anyway.... and if you can, what's your batch number...


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papersleeves* 
So it seems I was right about my piece of **** motherboard. Couldn't get past 265 FSB with my old 720BE, and I can't get past 268 with my new 1055T. I knew I should've bought the 1090T instead so I could overclock it using the unlocked multi and get my 4 ghz + speed I dream about for so long. It's definitely not a bad cpu chip because I can easily go above 4.3ghz with turbo boost enabled.

Anyway,

FSB/Multiplier: 268x14
CPU Speed: 3752 mhz
NB Speed: 2680 mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.344v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.325v
RAM Speed: 1786mhz
Motherboard: GA-MA790XT UD4P

Turbo boost is on, so it can go up to 4288mhz @ 1,482v with a turbo boost multiplier of 16x. Voltage fluctuates between 1.344v and 1.482v according to boost.

Also, according to AOD, I can use turbo on up to 5 cores at once, but when I choose 5 cores then click ok then re-open the turbo boost window, it always moves back to 3. Any idea ?

cpu-z validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1267381
As I said, voltage fluctuates so don't take into account the 1.36-7v you see. OCCT 1 hour was done at 1.34v

Did you test with turbo-boost on at 4.3Ghz for each core? (i.e. running whatever stress test you have to only use those specific cores running at 4.3Ghz

I do feel kind of sympathetic for you though because I can get a much better FSB clock (305 - I only hit a wall at around 330) and I do even have the option to bump the multiplier up 0.5x to get more speed on mine; and I know that you've been trying really hard







I'd like to help you in any way possible. Did you try lowering the RAM multi and try the x6 NB multi? (I found NB at x7 and x8 (but not x6 - and later, x9) caused problems for me at the high FSB; you might even want to try try NB at x5 or lower). I do rather like your RAM speed however...









No idea about why Turbo Boost moves back to 3 though. I have turbo boost disabled and have all 6 cores running 4.1Ghz full speed for when I'm running video rendering which requires full-speed all the time.
*EDIT*: Excuse the double post, never realized I had just posted here when replying to this guy


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papersleeves* 
So it seems I was right about my piece of **** motherboard. Couldn't get past 265 FSB with my old 720BE, and I can't get past 268 with my new 1055T. I knew I should've bought the 1090T instead so I could overclock it using the unlocked multi and get my 4 ghz + speed I dream about for so long. It's definitely not a bad cpu chip because I can easily go above 4.3ghz with turbo boost enabled.

Turn off turbo. What BIOS version are you using? And you should try using the lower multipliers such as 13.5x or 13x. Also double check your memory settings. Did you put NBvoltage 1.2v?


----------



## Coldplayer

is this normal? in my bios it says my nb voltage is 1.1v. My northbridge is at 2200mhz btw and 100% stable.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:

2. Disable Turbo Core and Cool'N'Quiet. Note: These chips also have a hardware form of CnQ that is not able to be disabled on some motherboards. However, this does not seem to have any impact on overclocks, so if you processor drops multiplier/vCore when idle, don't worry.
I want to address this. I feel this is inaccurate, and the misunderstanding of a bug. With my board on F1 bios, I had experienced this.. CPU throttling even though CnQ etc was disabled. I read this thread, and assumed that it was the 'hardware form' that the OP talks about.

Well I started having problems, sometimes multipliers would get stuck in x4 on some cores. I upgraded bios to F3, and this activity completely disappeared! I do not think it is a 'hardware form' of CnQ going on.. but rather a bios bug with some boards and these chips!


----------



## papersleeves

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Did you test with turbo-boost on at 4.3Ghz for each core? (i.e. running whatever stress test you have to only use those specific cores running at 4.3Ghz

I do feel kind of sympathetic for you though because I can get a much better FSB clock (305 - I only hit a wall at around 330) and I do even have the option to bump the multiplier up 0.5x to get more speed on mine; and I know that you've been trying really hard







I'd like to help you in any way possible. Did you try lowering the RAM multi and try the x6 NB multi? (I found NB at x7 and x8 (but not x6 - and later, x9) caused problems for me at the high FSB; you might even want to try try NB at x5 or lower). I do rather like your RAM speed however...









No idea about why Turbo Boost moves back to 3 though. I have turbo boost disabled and have all 6 cores running 4.1Ghz full speed for when I'm running video rendering which requires full-speed all the time.
*EDIT*: Excuse the double post, never realized I had just posted here when replying to this guy










Yes, like I said in my second post, I've even tried to lower nb multi to it's lowest possible multi (5x I think) and tried the lowest divider for ram as well so the ram started at 800mhz. What I'll do though is try 6x and 9x nb.

I haven't tried each core individually though. This is definitely something I have to try today. I've tried running Wprime on 1 and 3 threads though and it was flawless. What program would you recommend me to stress each core individually ? Is Prime95 capable of doing such job ?

As for Turbo boost, it's really strange. Even if I set it to 1 core, it will still move back to 3 and when I check the speed of the cores anyway, they all seem to fluctuate between 3.75 and 4.3ghz like they are all activated. Not a single one drops below 3.75. Weird....

Quote:



Turn off turbo. What BIOS version are you using? And you should try using the lower multipliers such as 13.5x or 13x. Also double check your memory settings. Did you put NBvoltage 1.2v?


Turbo boost was off while I was trying for 4ghz. Don't worry








BIOS is F8E
I've tried going for max FSB with cpu multi set at 1x, nb at 5x, HTT at 5x and I still couldn't get past 268. Anyway, I'll try it again just to be sure but wouldn't dropping the multi down to 13.5 or 13 force me to raise the FSB even further than 286 ?
Memory was tried at 4x, 5.33, 6.66 and 8x. Right now it's currently set at 6.66, 10-10-10-26 1T
Nb voltage is set at 1.3v right now.

I have the whole day again to try so I'll share with you again in an hour or 2 after a couple of tries. I appreciate your concerns and tips guys. I'll post some BIOS photos so you can see how it's currently set at.

Edit : photos are in. Current setting :

















cpu voltage with turbo boost disabled : 








memory setting :


----------



## richierich1212

Why do you have SB voltage added? You don't need it. And you'll only need 1.2v for NB. And your timings are way too loose. Try going back to 5.33x memory divider, and 8-8-8-24-28-1T.


----------



## papersleeves

*bangs his head on wall*

Nothing seems to work.
Last setting I tried is the following :

cpu x13 ----3516mhz
cpunb x6----1620mhz
fsb ---------270
htt x7------1890
memory set at 5.33x ----1439mhz auto setting @ 1.85v just in case.
NB set to +0.2V (1.3v)
cpu set to 1.4v

More than enough voltage for the current cpu speed, more than enough nb voltage, cpunb was set to a safe 6x, htt around 2000, memory between 1333 and 1600.

what does it do ? It pass POST but right after it gave me this "writing bios image backup" bullcrap then rebooted itself. On the second loop, it crashed at windows 7 logo.

Same thing happens if I drop cpu multi to 5x, cpunb to 5x, htt to 5x, memory to 4x or 5.33, stock cpu voltage and also tried with Northbridge voltage from stock up to +.3v (1.4v).

I'm telling you guys, this motherboard just won't cooperate. It's a lemon. Well, you can't really blame me for thinking that after all the hours I've put into this. Still, I am open to suggestion as always.

Edit : Richie, about memory timing, 9-9-9-24 1T makes OCCT crashes while 10-10-10-26 1T makes it stable. Are you saying tighter would work too ? As for sb, yeah well bad habit. Before I was overclocking with HTT close to cpunb so I had to up the voltage a bit. I have no doubt you're right though. Gonna try that right now.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papersleeves*


*bangs his head on wall*

Nothing seems to work.
Last setting I tried is the following :

cpu x13 ----3516mhz
cpunb x6----1620mhz
fsb ---------270
htt x7------1890
memory set at 5.33x ----1439mhz auto setting @ 1.85v just in case.
NB set to +0.2V (1.3v)
cpu set to 1.4v

More than enough voltage for the current cpu speed, more than enough nb voltage, cpunb was set to a safe 6x, htt around 2000, memory between 1333 and 1600.

what does it do ? It pass POST but right after it gave me this "writing bios image backup" bullcrap then rebooted itself. On the second loop, it crashed at windows 7 logo.

Same thing happens if I drop cpu multi to 5x, cpunb to 5x, htt to 5x, memory to 4x or 5.33, stock cpu voltage and also tried with Northbridge voltage from stock up to +.3v (1.4v).

I'm telling you guys, this motherboard just won't cooperate. It's a lemon. Well, you can't really blame me for thinking that after all the hours I've put into this. Still, I am open to suggestion as always.

Edit : Richie, about memory timing, 9-9-9-24 1T makes OCCT crashes while 10-10-10-26 1T makes it stable. Are you saying tighter would work too ? As for sb, yeah well bad habit. Before I was overclocking with HTT close to cpunb so I had to up the voltage a bit. I have no doubt you're right though. Gonna try that right now.


have you tried it with a higher CPU-NB voltage? i can remember that my board refuses to boot or errors when it is to low...

i have a strange behavior on my board with teh ram... i need to tighten the ram timings to 6-6-6-18-1T-24 (rated: [email protected]), lower the ram multi to x4 and increase the Vdimm to 1.7(1.65 rated) to get it stable.


----------



## poormanq45

I'm an owner of a 1055t. I currently have it plugged into an MSI K9A2 Platinum. Cooled by a CM Hyper 212+ with stock fan.

I haven't tested my overclock as I am waiting on the cables for my PERC 5. It will post with ease at 3.6GHz with no voltage change. Once I get Windows installed I'll validate.


----------



## papersleeves

What would be a safe cpu-nb voltage ? It's already at 1.325v. How far can it go ?


----------



## Havokr505

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
Wut
What voltage do you need for 4.3 anyway.... and if you can, what's your batch number...









1.5275V i believe it took me...check my signature...


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papersleeves* 
Yes, like I said in my second post, I've even tried to lower nb multi to it's lowest possible multi (5x I think) and tried the lowest divider for ram as well so the ram started at 800mhz. What I'll do though is try 6x and 9x nb.

I haven't tried each core individually though. This is definitely something I have to try today. I've tried running Wprime on 1 and 3 threads though and it was flawless. What program would you recommend me to stress each core individually ? Is Prime95 capable of doing such job ?

As for Turbo boost, it's really strange. Even if I set it to 1 core, it will still move back to 3 and when I check the speed of the cores anyway, they all seem to fluctuate between 3.75 and 4.3ghz like they are all activated. Not a single one drops below 3.75. Weird....

Turbo boost was off while I was trying for 4ghz. Don't worry








BIOS is F8E
I've tried going for max FSB with cpu multi set at 1x, nb at 5x, HTT at 5x and I still couldn't get past 268. Anyway, I'll try it again just to be sure but wouldn't dropping the multi down to 13.5 or 13 force me to raise the FSB even further than 286 ?
Memory was tried at 4x, 5.33, 6.66 and 8x. Right now it's currently set at 6.66, 10-10-10-26 1T
Nb voltage is set at 1.3v right now.

I have the whole day again to try so I'll share with you again in an hour or 2 after a couple of tries. I appreciate your concerns and tips guys. I'll post some BIOS photos so you can see how it's currently set at.

Edit : photos are in. Current set

You can use Prime95 set to 3 threads; Windows will by default bounce the threads between cores or split the loads between cores BUT if you use the CPU affinity tab to limit it to use 3 certain cores the first time then the other 3 cores the next time, then you can test thoes individual cores at Turbo speed.
That RAM speed at those timings... ehh, I wouldn't go any higher than 9-9-9-24 but considering you're running almost 1800mhz that's not entirely bad. 268*5.33 might work better if you really can't push the FSB any further, with lower timings i.e. CAS7 (AMD prefers lower timings to higher speed)


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papersleeves*


What would be a safe cpu-nb voltage ? It's already at 1.325v. How far can it go ?


well im not sure how high you can go, i read somewhere that it can take as much as the Vcore but i have no proof for that.

1.325 is not really much, i need that to run my ram @rated speed @stock cpu clock. and as the load increases due to higher clocks you might need to increase it to about 1.35-1.4... depending on the NB speed/ram clock.

i think up to 1.45v should be fine, but keep an eye on the temps, this will increase the CPU temps.


----------



## papersleeves

Well guys, I give up. I tried every tweak you mentioned, tried many different settings, it seems that I just can't go above 268. No matter what I try, it's not working. HTL to 270 gives me a writing bios image screen every time I try it. Tomorrow, I'm bringing my motherboard to a friend so he can test it with his certified 1055T @ 4.2ghz. He has a ma790FXT too so he should be should feel right at home from the start. I'll pretty much see if it's just me sucking very much or if it really is the mobo acting up.

I am sure I got a very good chip though. Turbo boost is now set to 16.5x multi so it gives me up to 4.4ghz on 3 cores at once no problem. AOD seems to be locked at 3 whatever option I use. Voltage now is fluctuating between 1.36v and 1.50v. Prime 95 has been used on first 3 cores then on last 3 @4.4ghz for an hour each time and it was stable. Tomorrow after our little mobo test I'll try it again if necessary (depending on if he succeeds or not) for 2 5 hours session. I'd rather have a stable 4ghz on all 6 cores than a varying 3.75-4.4 on 3-6 cores but oh well, it'll do for the moment.

If the problem really is the mobo, then I'll be aiming for a crosshair IV as my next purchase unless there's a better option out there.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papersleeves*


Well guys, I give up. I tried every tweak you mentioned, tried many different settings, it seems that I just can't go above 268. No matter what I try, it's not working. HTL to 270 gives me a writing bios image screen every time I try it. Tomorrow, I'm bringing my motherboard to a friend so he can test it with his certified 1055T @ 4.2ghz. He has a ma790FXT too so he should be should feel right at home from the start. I'll pretty much see if it's just me sucking very much or if it really is the mobo acting up.

I am sure I got a very good chip though. Turbo boost is now set to 16.5x multi so it gives me up to 4.4ghz on 3 cores at once no problem. AOD seems to be locked at 3 whatever option I use. Voltage now is fluctuating between 1.36v and 1.50v. Prime 95 has been used on first 3 cores then on last 3 @4.4ghz for an hour each time and it was stable. Tomorrow after our little mobo test I'll try it again if necessary (depending on if he succeeds or not) for 2 5 hours session. I'd rather have a stable 4ghz on all 6 cores than a varying 3.75-4.4 on 3-6 cores but oh well, it'll do for the moment.

If the problem really is the mobo, then I'll be aiming for a crosshair IV as my next purchase unless there's a better option out there.


lol, an hour. Prime95 should be used for upwards of 12 hours. You do have the alternatives of IntelBurnTest/LinX or OCCT for shorter albeit more stressful tests (i.e. 1 hour) though.


----------



## papersleeves

I know that 1 hour isn't much lol. But that's all the time I had for it. I already did a 4 hours OCCT on it but it was on all core at once which drop the frequency down to 3.75ghz. Would setting core affinity on only 3 cores for OCCT work ? Stupid question, if it works for Prime95, it should work for OCCT too heh.

EDIT : It seems that it's not possible (unless there is another way) to force OCCT to use only 3 cores. It reverts back to all 6 cores :S Gonna try intel burn test instead.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

rubbish...lol
prove it on HWBOT!!!!


----------



## michintom

I'm finally stable at 3.5ghz with 1.2 vcore.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


I'm finally stable at 3.5ghz with 1.2 vcore.










Overclock/undervolt much







NICE!


----------



## Havokr505

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


lol, an hour. Prime95 should be used for upwards of 12 hours. You do have the alternatives of IntelBurnTest/LinX or OCCT for shorter albeit more stressful tests (i.e. 1 hour) though.


Pff i dont believe in Stress testing xD if she boots and survives Prime 95 for 15mins, then shes stable enough for me....IM a gamer not a professional CPU stresser...It wont be running at more than 50% for more than 30mins....


----------



## kromar

lol 15min is a joke... thats nowhere near stable or even worth mentioning.

edit: oh and the first 15min doesn't even stress the cpu to its fullest... niiice


----------



## ny_driver

Yeah, that is pretty funny.

My 4.2GHz is 3.5 hours double Prime blend stable, but I turned it off so I could race. I'll test it for 8 hours minimum over the weekend.

I think it's at it's limit for 1.55v.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Yeah, that is pretty funny.

My 4.2GHz is 3.5 hours double Prime blend stable, but I turned it off so I could race. I'll test it for 8 hours minimum over the weekend.

I think it's at it's limit for 1.55v.









whats up with the double prime testing? whats the benefit of that? and how can you open prime 2 times?


----------



## Havokr505

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
lol 15min is a joke... thats nowhere near stable or even worth mentioning.

edit: oh and the first 15min doesn't even stress the cpu to its fullest... niiice

LOL....I really dont care if its not officially stable





















if it doesnt crash when im gaming all Day then its pretty safe to me....























but no technically speaking....I dont test my rigs to 100% stability....


----------



## ny_driver

When you run double prime blend test the Internal Memory Controller and the RAM itself get tested a lot more. Can't remember the exact percentages, but it's substantial. Not much more stress to the CPU, however.

To run 2 instances of Prime simultaneously you must either install(edit: and by install I mean run) Prime on 2 seperate HDs or give each it's own folder on the same HD.

I used 2 seperate ones because I had it on my other HD already.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


When you run double prime blend test the Internal Memory Controller and the RAM itself get tested a lot more. Can't remember the exact percentages, but it's substantial. Not much more stress to the CPU, however.

To run 2 instances of Prime simultaneously you must either install(edit: and by install I mean run) Prime on 2 seperate HDs or give each it's own folder on the same HD.

I used 2 seperate ones because I had it on my other HD already.










interesting, i have to test that... i already noticed that when the smp folding client was running while priming, errors occurred a lot faster:O


----------



## papersleeves

Apparently, the motherboard really is the problem. My friend took his own 1055T (4.2ghz on his mobo) as well as his ram and he couldn't get past 268 just like me. Played a lot with the voltages and even took it a step further by micro managing the timings on the RAM but nothing worked whatsoever. He then tried to re-apply thermal paste on the NB because according to him the chip was too hot. While the nb is now cooler than before (according to HWmonitor, limit is still 268 nonetheless. After that, he took my chip, put it on his ma790fxt with his ram and he got a 4.4ghz @ 1.52v with little to no problem. All he did really was to up the FSB, raise nb voltage by .1v, upped the cpu nb to 1.35v, divider to 5.33 and bam there you go. Tested it with a 1 hour OCCT session and it had no problem.

Next purchase is definitely a new motherboard. I'm kind of frustrated by this whole thing because I now have to buy a new mobo which will cost more money but on the other hand I can't just let it go knowing that my chip can do so much more than it's current speed.

Thanks for your help anyway guys. Learned a couple of things and this is what's really important to me


----------



## Seanicy

^I know the feeling...I have a diff prob though. I got my board to do 300 X 13multi for 3.9Ghz. On these settings I can pass stress test after stress test with temps in check. As soon as I go to run a game within the first 15 min I get a restart with a "2E" error code on my mobo. IDK what to do. I've been up and down trying different things, just can't fingure it out. Anyone know what can cause this or what the "2E" error LED code is for my mobo?


----------



## papersleeves

A quick google search gave me this :

http://www.ami.com/support/doc/AMIBI...e_List_PUB.pdf

POST Code Checkpoint 2E: "Initializes all the output devices."

One of your device cannot be initialized.

Another link from this forum :
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-2e-error.html

Might be related to the graphics card.


----------



## nikpoth

good cpu.









* CPU Model: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
* CPU Frequency: 4017 MHz
* CPU vCore: 1.43V
* CPU Multiplier: 14x
* CPU Turbo: Disabled
* CPU NB Speed: 2008 MHz
* HT Ref Speed: 200 MHz
* RAM Speed: DDR3-1530
* RAM Timings: 9-9-9-24-1T
* RAM Configuration: 4 GB (2 x 2 GB)
* RAM vDIMM: 1.7V
* Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV
* Chipset/Socket: AM3, 890FX + SB850
* Cooling: Water Koolance CPU-360 Rev1.1
* Temps: 25C Idle / 41C Load
* Operating System: Windows 7
* 32/64-Bit: 64


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

*FSB/Multiplier*:282
*CPU Speed*:3667
*NB Speed*:2256
*CPU Voltage*:1.5v
*CPU-NB Voltage*:1.414
*RAM Speed*:752.0
*Motherboard*:Biostar TA890FXE

Testing in progress see links below in sig...


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papersleeves*


A quick google search gave me this :

http://www.ami.com/support/doc/AMIBI...e_List_PUB.pdf

POST Code Checkpoint 2E: "Initializes all the output devices."

One of your device cannot be initialized.

Another link from this forum :
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-2e-error.html

Might be related to the graphics card.


TY very much for the help! PM'ed the fellow OCN'er about his issue with this code to see if it was his card acting up.

+1 for you!!!


----------



## lblitzer

Haha I'm just curious why you guys want 6 cores? Curiosity? E-penis? More cores than friends? I really don't see a need to have this many cores. I do video editing and some pretty intensive gaming but really don't understand the need for a 6 core quite yet?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lblitzer* 
Haha I'm just curious why you guys want 6 cores? Curiosity? E-penis? More cores than friends? I really don't see a need to have this many cores. I do video editing and some pretty intensive gaming but really don't understand the need for a 6 core quite yet?

well if you work with 3d apps and do a lot of rendering its really nice to have some extra cores







and for tha e-peen


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

lol...moving up the list








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272300


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lblitzer*


Haha I'm just curious why you guys want 6 cores? Curiosity? E-penis? More cores than friends? I really don't see a need to have this many cores. I do video editing and some pretty intensive gaming but really don't understand the need for a 6 core quite yet?


You video edit.
I video edit.
I got the six core.
The improvements were so much more than just marginal.


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lblitzer*


Haha I'm just curious why you guys want 6 cores? Curiosity? E-penis? More cores than friends? I really don't see a need to have this many cores. I do video editing and some pretty intensive gaming but really don't understand the need for a 6 core quite yet?


And you've got a Phenom I.

So no doubt you've got no idea how much faster a Phenom II whatever is, let alone an X6.


----------



## nzhaystack

Hey,

Could you extremely amazingly smart people answer some questions.

Ok so i am thinking of getting another AMD 1055t and have this ram:
4 x 2GB DDR2 (M55p 2GB PC2 - 5300 MOD) (533mhz)

Could you please suggest a motherboard that will work with the following ram, could you also tell me if the ram and cpu are compatible together.

Thanks Heaps
Please answer ASAP


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Hey,

Could you extremely amazingly smart people answer some questions.

Ok so i am thinking of getting another AMD 1055t and have this ram:
4 x 2GB DDR2 (M55p 2GB PC2 â€" 5300 MOD) (533mhz)

Could you please suggest a motherboard that will work with the following ram, could you also tell me if the ram and cpu are compatible together.

Thanks Heaps
Please answer ASAP


 If you could please add some system specs...


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE* 
lol...moving up the list








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272300

Nice! You should be able to do 300 with that voltage.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lblitzer*


Haha I'm just curious why you guys want 6 cores? Curiosity? E-penis? More cores than friends? I really don't see a need to have this many cores. I do video editing and some pretty intensive gaming but really don't understand the need for a 6 core quite yet?


It's not just about having more cores. The Thubans improve even more on the Deneb C3. You should upgrade to at least a Phenom II, and you'll see why.


----------



## ny_driver

Screw double prime testing for hours and hours. Not only does it take forever, but it stresses your cpu for a lot longer to find out it's not stable. A waste of time and energy if you ask me as long as IBT supports your cpu.

I'm now using Intel Burn Test, and running it @ MAXIMUM stress level of course.









Here are my new OC results.....all that's changed is the memory is now @ 1600MHz. It's better.









FSB/Multiplier:300/14
CPU Speed:4200
NB Speed:2400
CPU Voltage:1.55
CPU-NB Voltage:1.28
NB voltage: 1.29
HT voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed:1600MHz 7-6-6-20-24-1T/ 1.82v
Motherboard:Crosshair IV


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Very nice temps ny driver


----------



## ny_driver

Ancient Chinese Secret my friend









Air conditioning just for the computers sake.







I'm wearing a sweatshirt in the house on July 2nd. Probably 80 F easily outside.


----------



## DSgamer64

Cheating with liquid cooling on your CPU though, hence why it remains stable at 4.2Ghz









I have heard you can crank it up pretty high on liquid cooling, apparently 6Ghz is attainable but I wouldn't want to try to be honest, saw someone do it on a Youtube video.

Still pretty good, I am hoping my Frio fan cooler can keep it below 50 degrees at 4Ghz, doubt it will even boot at that speed though.


----------



## ny_driver

I'm going to try a few hundred more MHz tonight. 4.5GHz







I really don't want to increase the vcore past 1.55 though.


----------



## Havokr505

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I'm going to try a few hundred more MHz tonight. 4.5GHz







I really don't want to increase the vcore past 1.55 though.

good luck....theres a wall @ 4.4GHz on mine....


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I'm going to try a few hundred more MHz tonight. 4.5GHz







I really don't want to increase the vcore past 1.55 though.

Uhm you already busted the 1.5v maximum specified by AMD. Why stop here? Blow your chip off it's socket!


----------



## ny_driver

I hit a wall @ 4.3Ghz. It booted windows, but when I launched IBT it crashed hard, BSOD and all.

I don't think I am going to push it. It's rock solid @ 4.2GHz.

AMD recommends that, I think, partly because most people are not using water cooling. I think it's safe for me to exceed their recommendations a little, because I don't let anything get hot.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I hit a wall @ 4.3Ghz. It booted windows, but when I launched IBT it crashed hard, BSOD and all. 
I don't think I am going to push it. It's rock solid @ 4.2GHz. 
AMD recommends that, I think, partly because most people are not using water cooling. I think it's safe for me to exceed their recommendations a little, because I don't let anything get hot.


High voltage is a silent killer. Your loop does nothing to protect your chip against electro-migration!


----------



## ny_driver

I've heard of electro-migration, and I am not one to really







well...............listen to this and you will see what I am saying.

I am not trying to preserve the life of the CPU forever.


----------



## YangerD

Although I'll never get one of these (I don't upgrade computers that often and when I do something newer and better will probably be out), they seem to be great at overclocking just from the data sheet I see on the opening post.


----------



## Coldplayer

Click to view full size!

what to do now?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldplayer*



Click to view full size!

what to do now?


if that is stable you sir have a good chip. you should try to get a 300 ref X14 multi for 4.2ghz...


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldplayer*



Click to view full size!

what to do now?


now run this

If you are stable with that voltage then start turning up the FSB until not stable...then add some more voltage to the vcore. Make sure your NB has ~1.2v or so.


----------



## Coldplayer

it's stable tested with intel burn test on high and primed it for a few hours. Just my northbridge heatsink on motherbaord is a bit hot. But getting a antec spot cool soon so that should help.


----------



## ny_driver

I have an 80mm blowing directly on my NB, and a 140mm on the SB/RAM/CPU socket/GPU. It definitely helps.









If the NB is getting hot then turn it down a bit, so it's equal to your HT.


----------



## Coldplayer

how'd you fit the 80mm on the nb?


----------



## ny_driver

Like this....and the 140mm too.


----------



## ghettogeddy

anyone have any idea why my 1055t shows as 800mhz lol

edit so from what i can tell its throotling 803.5 to 2300 i have amd cool and quit on and amd c1e off any ideas on how to make it stop

i think i might have gotten it i followed this thread and it helped alot
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...-everyone.html


----------



## Jiiks

Here's mine so far. Really fast chip and my first amd. ^^
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1275167


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jiiks*


Here's mine so far. Really fast chip and my first amd. ^^
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1275167


 lower your HT


----------



## Jiiks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


lower your HT










What would be optimal for say 3.65ghz?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jiiks*


What would be optimal for say 3.65ghz?


 Depends on your motherboard and voltages...keep it around 1900 but not too far over 2000







.


----------



## Jiiks

Got HT @ 1820 now, clocked NB a bit and running 3.65ghz @ 1.35v







seems stable so far.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jiiks*


Got HT @ 1820 now, clocked NB a bit and running 3.65ghz @ 1.35v







seems stable so far.


 Good stuff







!!!
Now run some benches!!!!


----------



## Jiiks

Ran prime95 for 2hrs+ now with no errors here's my results:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1275257

FSB/Multiplier: 260x14
CPU Speed: 3,64Ghz
NB Speed: 2.34Ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.368
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35
RAM Speed: 690mhz
Motherboard: ASRock 890GX Extreme 3


----------



## ny_driver

Try  Intel Burn Test  with it set to Maximum stress level......

You will know in 10-15 minutes if your cpu/memory is stable at the current settings.

It says using standard stress level is enough, but I run maximum anyways...it's like 3 levels up.









EDIT:Mine doesn't get any hotter with IBT than with prime, which contradicts what it says in the Article. But I get up to that temperature(50c) in a matter of minutes with IBT, and it takes hours with prime.


----------



## Jiiks

http://i46.tinypic.com/2yywq3r.png

1 run no problems.
Will do 5 and 10 now.

My cpu temp goes to 60c in few minutes with any stress test while my core temp remains under 40c dont know which one to believe.
Cpu temp never goes over 62 anymore so it's all good.


----------



## ny_driver

You have to run 5 times minimum.

I'm sure you can go quite a bit higher than 3.64GHz. Good luck.


----------



## Velathawen

Hey guys, I just picked up my 1055T and I don't think my temps are correct.

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/2...stresstest.jpg

33C on load seems a bit optimistic, even if I'm only at 3.6 at the moment. It is doing the blend test atm.


----------



## ny_driver

Those core temps are wrong on everyones chip. You need to figure out which of those is the CPU temp and go by that one.

Also...try looking back to my last post #797.....it can save you some time.


----------



## Gerik

Can i join in the club here's mine

FSB/Multiplier: 260 x 14
CPU Speed: 3633.86 Mhz
NB Speed: 2336.1 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.09v
RAM Speed: ddr2 694mhz 
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair ii Formula










well does anyone know how change the Nb voltage in asus crosshair ii formula coz i cant find the nbvoltage or cpunb.. well i tried the phenom msr tweaker to change the nb voltage but nothing happen when i try to change it.


----------



## Coldplayer

anyone here around 3.9ghz 8-8-8-24 around 1500mhz ram able to run IBT and tell me how many gbflops you get? I'm only getting 70 or so where i see people around my same specs with like 80. Ideas? my nb is at 2500 as well if that matters.


----------



## ny_driver

I'm at 4.2GHz with 1600MHz memory @ 7-6-6-20, and 2400 NB. I got 75 GFlops per round. And each round took 68(s).


----------



## Havokr505

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gerik* 
Can i join in the club here's mine

FSB/Multiplier: 260 x 14
CPU Speed: 3633.86 Mhz
NB Speed: 2336.1 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.09v
RAM Speed: ddr2 694mhz
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair ii Formula










well does anyone know how change the Nb voltage in asus crosshair ii formula coz i cant find the nbvoltage or cpunb.. well i tried the phenom msr tweaker to change the nb voltage but nothing happen when i try to change it.

its in there...i believe its just below memory voltage on the list but its quite close to the bottom of the voltage list....if u want to keep overclocking, remember to lower your Ht link and Nb speed a couple notches to it stays as close to 2000Mhz as possible...try and keep your memory closest to stock too with the help of th ram dividers...that way u can get the most out of your cpu....if u feel u arent gettin what u want out of the Crosshair IV, try updating the bios to reviison 801...i updated mine from 401 to 801 and found a big improvement....


----------



## jj775

I still cant get 4.1ghz stable yet.


----------



## Havokr505

what kinda voltage r u running? 4.1Ghz should need about 1.4750V for the cpu...


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havokr505*


what kinda voltage r u running? 4.1Ghz should need about 1.4750V for the cpu...


I am using 1.5v for 4ghz. Which is stable.


----------



## Gerik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havokr505*


its in there...i believe its just below memory voltage on the list but its quite close to the bottom of the voltage list....if u want to keep overclocking, remember to lower your Ht link and Nb speed a couple notches to it stays as close to 2000Mhz as possible...try and keep your memory closest to stock too with the help of th ram dividers...that way u can get the most out of your cpu....if u feel u arent gettin what u want out of the Crosshair IV, try updating the bios to reviison 801...i updated mine from 401 to 801 and found a big improvement....


this is what my bios look like










well can u tell u me where is the nb voltage here?? i tried lower my ht link, and NB and still i cant go any further.. so im thinking if i can raise the Nb i could get higher if not ill just w8 for the crosshair iv extreme


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I'm at 4.2GHz with 1600MHz memory @ 7-6-6-20, and 2400 NB. I got 75 GFlops per round. And each round took 68(s).


With IntelBurnTest!?
At ~4.1Ghz, ~2700NB and 1600Mhz memory at 6-8-6-20-24-1T I get upwards of 76 GFlops per second








At 6-8-6-20-24-2T I only get around 74GFlops








CPU speed is at the sweet spot for me, NB and memory settings are pretty much the ones bring me up to full performance


----------



## ny_driver

Maybe I'll try increasing the NB frequency later and see if I can get another GFlop per round.


----------



## Coldplayer

what are some low voltages are you guys using for 4ghz stable?


----------



## Yogi

Check out the chart first post. For mine I only need 1.424v


----------



## ghettogeddy

this is my first attempt at oc on the 1055t its only at 3.3 lol but its a start till i get a new cooler for it

also this is my buddies new rig that i just built my x6 will prolly be a 1090t lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1277225


----------



## NSS1995

I just bought it today with a Biostar 890FX for $250 at Frys... its much faster than my Phenom II 955.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NSS1995* 
I just bought it today with a Biostar 890FX for $250 at Frys... its much faster than my Phenom II 955.

Yes it is...







!


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NSS1995* 
I just bought it today with a Biostar 890FX for $250 at Frys... its much faster than my Phenom II 955.

Any plans on overclocking it yet?


----------



## Velathawen

Could I get some pointers? I don't want to make a new thread, but I think I'm not sure where to go from here. At the moment my 1055T is happily chugging away with the following settings:

Mobo bios: F3
Bus Speed: 260
CPU Multi: 14
CPU vcore: 1.375 bios -> 1.360v load
NB/HT Link: X8 -> 2080
NB Voltage: 1.310v
Memory: X6.66 @ 1386 1.65v 8-8-8-20 1T

Anything higher and it blue screens after logging into Windows 7. I don't really want to increase my vcore too far beyond 1.4 as HK summer is pretty brutal at the moment and I want to leave my comp on folding as much as possible.


----------



## Celeras

Then back down your OC, you need more voltage. Sorry man.


----------



## Velathawen

I always thought blue screens were IMC related, has this changed with the x6 processors?


----------



## ny_driver

BSOD can result from lots of things...like not enough voltage, or simply too high a clock speed.

What are your settings for your system...cpu,nb,ht,dram...frequency and voltage and timings?


----------



## Yogi

My new temps








15 min large FFT


----------



## ny_driver

Nice temps, but prime is a waste of time and energy. Try Intel Burn Test or LinX, or any of the Linpack tests. I have read that they are much more stressful than prime, and they take only a fraction of the time to determine stability.







Run it @ maximum stress level to test memory harder.

EDIT: I just talked to someone who says double prime blend is the best. I say it takes too long. I want to know now.


----------



## Yogi

Just wanted to test it to see what my temps were


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Nice temps, but prime is a waste of time and energy. Try Intel Burn Test or LinX, or any of the Linpack tests. I have read that they are much more stressful than prime, and they take only a fraction of the time to determine stability.







Run it @ maximum stress level to test memory harder.

EDIT: I just talked to someone who says double prime blend is the best. I say it takes too long. I want to know now.


Double prime makes zero sense. I don't know who started this trend but it's recent and none of the old timers seem to use it. Will any application run two threads per core on all of your cores? No. Not right now anyway. Kinda like using a chaingun to kill a mouse.

You're right about LinX and IBT. They're good for quick and dirty OCs.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


Double prime makes zero sense. I don't know who started this trend but it's recent and none of the old timers seem to use it. Will any application run two threads per core on all of your cores? No. Not right now anyway. Kinda like using a chaingun to kill a mouse.

You're right about LinX and IBT. They're good for quick and dirty OCs.


You must install prime on either 2 different HDs or 2 seperate folders. So it's actually running twice. I think maybe if you let one get say a half hour head-start...then they'd be running 2 different tests on each core. Right?


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
You must install prime on either 2 different HDs or 2 seperate folders. So it's actually running twice. I think maybe if you let one get say a half hour head-start...then they'd be running 2 different tests on each core. Right?

Doesn't matter when they start. If they're running simultaneously, you'll have two threads per core. For a quad that would be 8 threads; overkill.

Just stick to Linx/IBT. If it was worth the time/effort/stress on components someone would've thought about it much, much earlier.


----------



## ny_driver

Right...I had 12 threads going.

I agree that it is definitely unnecessary stress on the components.


----------



## Sozin

Anyone have any idea when the 95W is coming out? Looking to dump my current as it's running a bit hot for my taste.


----------



## Yogi

Cant get my fsb higher then 290 without raising the volts a lot. Looks like its time for a 890FX


----------



## aurance

Hi!

FSB/Multiplier: 286 x 14
CPU Speed: 4004
NB Speed: 2002
CPU Voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB Voltage: Auto
RAM Speed: 1144 DDR3
Motherboard: MSI 890FXA-GD70


----------



## Velathawen

I wonder how much I could drop my temps by if I upgraded from the stock fan to a Gentle Typhoon x2 or something.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


I wonder how much I could drop my temps by if I upgraded from the stock fan to a Gentle Typhoon x2 or something.


 bout 3-4*C


----------



## Coldplayer

anyone know good settings to change to get better gbflops/sec in IBT. I've maxed out my cpu clock/nb. Would faster HTT effect it? Also memory is at 8-8-8-24-1T and i cant change that without instability would changing cycle or bank cycle time help if so which one would help more?

Cheers


----------



## Havokr505

can u not up to voltage on your ram to lower the timming? if not then i think you out of luck...


----------



## Coldplayer

how much is safe voltage? Stock is 1600mhz 9-9-9-28 1.5v. Ideas how much is safe to add.


----------



## ny_driver

The best GFlops/lowest time that I have gotten was with [email protected](300x14) [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]/7-6-6-20-24.

GFlop results and voltages are on the screen-shot attached to the 4.2GHz link in my signature.

Maybe that will work on your cpu, who knows.

My RAM is 1.8v according to the specs.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
The best GFlops/lowest time that I have gotten was with [email protected](300x14) [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]/7-6-6-20-24.

GFlop results and voltages are on the screen-shot attached to the 4.2GHz link in my signature.

Maybe that will work on your cpu, who knows.

My RAM is 1.8v according to the specs.
























Sir, that was epic.


----------



## demonsblood

so is the Vcore shown in the OP's graphs the value taken under 100% cpu stress in CPU-Z or the value applied in the BIOS? I ask because I applied 1.328125 in BIOS but CPU-Z shows it to be only 1.248 during Prime95!


----------



## ny_driver

I set mine to 1.55v in BIOS and under full stress(IBT/MAX) it reads 1.58-1.6+v some (edit:most) of the time. Never goes above 1.55 unless stressing.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I set mine to 1.55v in BIOS and under full stress(IBT/MAX) it reads 1.58-1.6+v some (edit:most) of the time. Never goes above 1.55 unless stressing.

Yea, occasionally though I set my voltage to 1.5v in the BIOS, it goes up to 1.52v during stress. Must be CPU PLL acting up maybe?
Not a huge problem for me though, it's only 1.52 and my cooling system can still handle that.


----------



## demonsblood

hmm that is quite weird







so understress your cpus voltage actually goes up... how come mines goes down? by a whole lot too!


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *demonsblood*


hmm that is quite weird







so understress your cpus voltage actually goes up... how come mines goes down? by a whole lot too!


That would be vDroop there, sir.
While my CPU voltage goes up to 1.52, my PSU's 12v voltage goes from 12.03 to 11.97 during CPU load - throw GPU load into that as well and it goes down to 11.90-11.84 (a bit shabby and low but hai, if it can work for hours at this voltage range that's fine by me. Seasonic ftw)


----------



## G3RG

This is just my summer OC as I don't want to make my room so hot =)

FSB/Multiplier: 245x14
CPU Speed: 3.43Ghz
NB Speed: 2450Mhz
CPU Voltage: ~1.3v (cpuz says 1.296v)
CPU-NB Voltage: default...I'd have to look in bios unless somebody know the answer
RAM Speed: 1600
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5


----------



## Celeras

4.2ghz stable at 1.475V. I think I owe it to everybody to try to go higher, what's the max voltage I can run safely. Spreadsheet would suggest 1.55?

Speaking of spreadsheet, is only the OP able to edit it? I wasn't able too ;x


----------



## Crylo

I've got my 1055T @ 3.5ghz and @ 1.3v (1.296v CPU-z) multiplier @ x14, also on a UD5. This is a pretty nice board. I have my bus speed @ 250 though while having the NB and HT scaled down to an x8 divisor


----------



## Rains

Ordering one tonight, selling my 955









Just figuring out some numbers here ... 3.5Ghz should happen out of the box ... 250Mhz FSB, 14x multi, ram @ 1333 CL6, NB @ 2500Mhz, HT link @ 2000Mhz.

If only the numbers played so well for 4Ghz







286FSB and 14x multi makes for goofy numbers


----------



## Microbe

CPUID says my cores are at 19C idle at 3.0GHZ (slight oc). I bought a new case which has fans out the ass. Do you guys think this is accurate? It's exceptionally low considering my last pc's phenom ii x4 was at like 36C idle.


----------



## G3RG

Thats definitly not accurate...you'd have to be keeping your room at 66 degrees Fahrenheit with an amazing cooler to be at that temp. (19c = 66f) From what I've heard the temp monitors in the x6's is really bad.


----------



## Microbe

Damn i was getting happy. I do keep it at 70F in here though. What can I use to tell the accurate reading?

I also do have 6 fans in this case. Most of them are pretty large too


----------



## Microbe

I'm also looking at OCCT. for monitoring, it has CPU 1 / 2 / 3 and then x x

The numbers that are in 1 2 and 3 are matching up to the temps in hardware monitor. With a 80-90% cpu load, the temps right now are at 38-39C on both indicators ( just ran some hd footage in vegas to give the cpu a decent load.

When turning it off both monitors went down to around 20-23C. Are they both misreading it?


----------



## Microbe

One more thing. Just got this 1055T in place of my other amd phenom ii x4. the x4 was stock at 3.2ghz and even overclocked to 3.7ghz i topped out at about 15k marks in 3dmark06. Only thing new here is the case, motherboard, and of course this 1055t. I have the same graphics card and ran it again with the 2.8ghz stock speed and scored over 17k! I heard that the cores only really matter a lot with certain applications such as video editing but I guess not.


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


4.2ghz stable at 1.475V. I think I owe it to everybody to try to go higher, what's the max voltage I can run safely. Spreadsheet would suggest 1.55?

Speaking of spreadsheet, is only the OP able to edit it? I wasn't able too ;x


Yes, I try to put in new OCs when I have time which is maybe once a week or so


----------



## Pieze

What causes tmpin1 to go up mines like 80C at full load and its kinda scaring me. im only at 3.8 oc as well.


----------



## ukic

FSB/Multiplier: 287
CPU Speed: 4.018GHz
NB Speed: 2583
CPU Voltage: 1.45
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.25
RAM Speed: 7-8-7-20-1T 1.65v
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H


----------



## cold_fusion

*add me please !*










*FSB/Multiplier:286/14
CPU Speed:4004
NB Speed:2860
CPU Voltage:1,44
CPU-NB Voltage:1,30
RAM Speed:1525(DDR3)
Motherboard:Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
*

*cpu-z validation* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1284465


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cold_fusion* 
add me please !
fsb/multiplier:286/14
cpu speed:4004
nb speed:2860
cpu voltage:1,44
cpu-nb voltage:1,30
ram speed:1525(ddr3)
motherboard:*gigabyte ma790xt-ud4p*

o rly?
HIGH FIVE!


----------



## aSilva

hey guys thought about asking here rather than making a thread, is the 1055t just as good as a 1090t if clocked at same speed?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aSilva* 
hey guys thought about asking here rather than making a thread, is the 1055t just as good as a 1090t if clocked at same speed?

Yes, they're equal in terms of performance clock-for-clock (though one may use a different amount of voltage at that clock).


----------



## aSilva

cool, so pretty much i can spend 100$ less and with good cooling(and higher volts) reach 4ghz as someone with a 1090t easily clocked at 4ghz and be the same


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


cool, so pretty much i can spend 100$ less and with good cooling(and higher volts) reach 4ghz as someone with a 1090t easily clocked at 4ghz and be the same


 Exactly







!


----------



## aSilva

ok then i think im gonna wait for the 95w version of it then (which supposily comes out this friday),

considering im a noob overclocker i might be able to reach the so wanted 4ghz with either mugen b or noctua nhd14 easier on the 95w version and still spend less money than 1090t


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://www.overclock.net/member-mile...-new-post.html


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microbe*


Damn i was getting happy. I do keep it at 70F in here though. What can I use to tell the accurate reading?

I also do have 6 fans in this case. Most of them are pretty large too


Ignore the "core temps"...they are about 10c lower than the "CPU temp". 
Just watch the "CPU temp".


----------



## Seanicy

my core temps are only off by 3-5c depending on load. the cpu reading I get with the newest HWmonitor matches my mobo led readings. will post up some new OC ss's later. still need to run linx for a bit to make sure it's stable. ran 10 runs quickly and played BC2 for a bit and seemed stable.

Curently at;
CPU: 290X13.5/ [email protected], 
NB: [email protected]
RAM: 15XX not 100% sure


----------



## Buster

4GHz (14 x 286) @ 1.5v
NB @ 2574 @ 1.4v
HT @ 2000 @ stock volt

When I am priming and linxing, the core clock goes down to 2ghz and then back to 4ghz occasionally. What is happening? CnQ, turbo boost, and CE1 Support disabled.


----------



## drBlahMan

As the *subtitle* states...if anybody is using Autocad and/or 3D Studio Max, can you tell me how the program is running with the 1055T?

I'm really considering switching to AMD just because I'm craving something new and different but before I make my final decision, it would be nice to know how is the overall performance when using the apps I had mentioned.

I fully understand what Intel has to offer but as stated earlier, I would like to try out AMD. Soooooooo, is there any AMD 1055T user(s) that can share their Autocad or 3D Studio Max experience?


----------



## Rains

So, just got mine today







I didn't even bother booting into windows at stock speeds, I went straight for the OC. For now:

4Ghz @ 1.425v
FSB: 286
Multi: 14x
NB: 2002Mhz (not for long)
Ram: 1525Mhz, 7-7-7-20-27 @ 1.7v
HT link: 2002Mhz

I'm very pleased. I still need to do stability testing, but for a first attempt boot @ 4Ghz x 6 cores, it's promising


----------



## ny_driver

Good stuff Rains!

And I was going to mention that my core temps are 13-14c lower than my CPU temp right now. 24c/10c. So it varies.


----------



## Rains

NY Driver! Good to see you again bud







4.2Ghz isn't shabby either









After fighting my 955 for so long, and _never_ hitting 4Ghz stably, this CPU is such a breath of fresh air. And 6 cores still with a 125w thermal profile is sweet!


----------



## ny_driver

I too am pleased with this cpu. Quite an upgrade over the Opty 180.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

This CPU is in luv with the 14x multiplier...seriously


----------



## ny_driver

I use 308 x 13 for 4GHz.


----------



## demonsblood

hmm just checking if I am doing this right.. the voltage for northbridge stays unchanged right? I only change the CPU/NB voltage?


----------



## ny_driver

I upped the NB to 1.29, CPU/NB to 1.28, and HT to 1.3....sort of just randomly for good measure, except someone told me to increase the NB to 1.25 or so.









Opinions vary, but I recommend reading through the AMD Dragon Platform tuning guide to get a better understanding of what the different things do.


----------



## Imrac

anyone have any experience with undervolting/underclocking this CPU? Summer has hit, and its almost 90F in my room.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imrac* 
anyone have any experience with undervolting/underclocking this CPU? Summer has hit, and its almost 90F in my room.

Leave it at 1.45 -1.5...itll be ok


----------



## nzhaystack

Hey everyone, i am new to overclock.net.. I am also a proud owner of the 1055t.. Could someone please tell me how to join the club and get my cpu overclock speeds on the spreedsheet? Thanks!, also could someone please tell me how to get the signature with the pc specs


----------



## ny_driver

Read the first post to see how to join...and you can add the system specs by going to "user CP", which you should see near the top of the page and then to "add system" on the left.

Welcome.


----------



## nzhaystack

Could someone please tell me a safe overclocking speed.. Im at 3.2ghz now


----------



## Yogi

It varies between each chip. With the stock heatsink you might now be able to get about 3.6 or so (for 24/7 use). Just watch the temperatures and make sure they don't go above 62c.


----------



## nzhaystack

Sweet, um i might get some screen shots together


----------



## nzhaystack

Ok so now is the time to overclock my CPU past 3.2ghz...







Could someone please give me an idea of what speed i should run everything at and also an idea of what voltages need changing etc. I am hoping to get my cpu up to 3.5ghz or 3.4 ghz. I included some screenshots of my cpu (in vista and in bios)... all the screenshots are with the cpu set at 3.2ghz. I have absolutely no idea what CPU NB VID CONTROL, SB/NB VOLT CONTROL is so could someone please explain that to me. I really appreciate your help

NZhaystack


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Ok so now is the time to overclock my CPU past 3.2ghz...







Could someone please give me an idea of what speed i should run everything at and also an idea of what voltages need changing etc. I am hoping to get my cpu up to 3.5ghz or 3.4 ghz. I included some screenshots of my cpu (in vista and in bios)... all the screenshots are with the cpu set at 3.2ghz. I have absolutely no idea what CPU NB VID CONTROL, SB/NB VOLT CONTROL is so could someone please explain that to me. I really appreciate your help

NZhaystack


First thing to do is disable "cool&quiet" and "C1E" in the BIOS so it doesn't throttle up and down when it feels like it.

Next start increasing the "FSB" and each time you increase it run some type of stability test for awhile. And of course you want to keep the "CPU"( not the "core temp") temperature as low as possible. Definitely under 62c to avoid potential damage.

Just start increasing the FSB until it won't post, then add a little "vcore". Get back to us, we will help you out along the way.

EDIT: @ that voltage you should be able to get 4GHz or close anyways.

Don't let the memory be overclocked much when testing the cpu, unless you have thoroughly tested the memory. And keep the HT under ~2400MHz.


----------



## Seanicy

Ok I think this is as far as I can take this chip with my current hardware. Please update the spreadsheet witht this info please!

CPU: [email protected](BIOS)
RAM: 1600mhz/ 8-8-8-24
NB: 2400mhz
HT: 2100mhz

Finally not giving me that "2E" modo error code anymore. Can anyone make out as to why my HWMonitor is bugging out with REMOTE 1/REMOTE 2 temps? It only does this while stability testing is going on. It's fine otherwise and always stays in the same ballpark temp wise...


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

at least you can run 300FSB on yours...lol


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Ok I think this is as far as I can take this chip with my current hardware. Please update the spreadsheet witht this info please!

CPU: [email protected](BIOS)
RAM: 1600mhz/ 8-8-8-24
NB: 2400mhz
HT: 2100mhz

Finally not giving me that "2E" modo error code anymore. Can anyone make out as to why my HWMonitor is bugging out with REMOTE 1/REMOTE 2 temps? It only does this while stability testing is going on. It's fine otherwise and always stays in the same ballpark temp wise...











Pfft, bump the multiplier to 13.5; I'm sure you can make 4Ghz on this chip








Try and get the NB to 2600-2800 if you ca nas well.


----------



## nzhaystack

Sorry to be a pain lol.. So perhaps 3.5ghz at 1.4250v is good? Thanks again

Nzhaysatck


----------



## nzhaystack

Ok i have gone into the bios and changed a few thing around... Here is what i am running at now. Once again could someone please tell me if this is correct and all voltages have been set accordingly

FSB: 250
Mult: 14
HT: 2000mhz
CPU NB: 2000mhz
RAM: 250x5.33: 1332mhz

DDR3 Voltage: 1.6
NB Voltage: 1.1
SB Voltage: 1.2
CPU NB VID: 1.5
CPU VCORE: 1.4250

Thanks
NZhaystack


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE* 
at least you can run 300FSB on yours...lol

LOL...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
Pfft, bump the multiplier to 13.5; I'm sure you can make 4Ghz on this chip








Try and get the NB to 2600-2800 if you ca nas well.

I wish I could do 4.2 on this chip. It takes too much voltage to get there and be stable. I live in Florida and my ambients are 78F now, so my H50 is having a hard time when pushed higher than 1.45v I was able to get my NB to post and do a couple of Linx runs before it crashed at 2900mhz. Not to sure if I want to push more than 1.3 to the NB.

I have tried all diff kinds of settings and voltages with this chip and I can actually play games now without getting a "2E" mobo error which is so awesome!








Before this stable OC, I was able to run 50 runs of Linx and as soon as I play a game, within the first 15 min of me playing my PC would reboot and my mobo would show a "2E" led code.

Which reading on HWM is for the NB? can I push 1.35 to the NB?


----------



## ukic

this chip is Locked, can't change multiplier...


----------



## ny_driver

Please read through the first post of this thread and read through the 2 guides below. Keep us posted on your progress.

Those settings look fine , but how are your temperatures? Have you run any stress tests?

this guide

this guide also.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzhaystack* 
Ok i have gone into the bios and changed a few thing around... Here is what i am running at now. Once again could someone please tell me if this is correct and all voltages have been set accordingly

FSB: 250
Mult: 14
HT: 2000mhz
CPU NB: 2000mhz
RAM: 250x5.33: 1332mhz

DDR3 Voltage: 1.6
NB Voltage: 1.1
SB Voltage: 1.2
CPU NB VID: 1.5
CPU VCORE: 1.4250

Thanks
NZhaystack


----------



## nzhaystack

Prime95 has been going for 30m and comes back with no errors or warnings









Temprature's are:
Idle: 35 degrees celsius
Modderate Load: 42 degrees celsius
100%: 52-55 degrees celsius

Perhaps a 3rd party cooler might be the way to go lol


----------



## nzhaystack

I am so happy I went with AMD, Intel can **** there i7 series


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Prime95 has been going for 30m and comes back with no errors or warnings









Temprature's are:
Idle: 35 degrees celsius
Modderate Load: 42 degrees celsius
100%: 52-55 degrees celsius

Perhaps a 3rd party cooler might be the way to go lol


So that's good for preliminary testing. Now turn up the FSB 10 MHz and run prime for another 30 minutes.

When it starts hitting 60-62c max. you do not want to go any higher without better cooling.

EDIT: yeeehaaaa 1400 posts. I'm starting to feel like a real computer geek


----------



## nzhaystack

Sweet i have increased FSB however voltages are still the same is that all good? Temperatures haven't really changed much still sitting on about 55 degrees (100% CPU load). Could you please reccomend a CPU cooler for a reasonable price? thanks


----------



## ny_driver

I would ask over at the Air-Cooling forum









Run prime for half hour like before and then turn it up some more if it has no errors. Those guides I linked you to know WAY more than I do.

You are welcome to try my settings exactly and see what happens, but your cpu will get too hot with that much voltage.

Try setting it to 286FSB x 14 multiplier. If it wont post, try turning the vcore up to 1.45, 1.475, and 1.5v if necessary. Try to keep the NB and HT frequencies close to stock(within a few hundred MHz)

There are other voltages you can increase(NB, CPU-NB, and HT)....read the stuff I linked you to please....it's all in there.

Don't worry you aren't going to hurt the cpu by trying to overclock it. Keep the temps in check and it will be fine.

Keep trying and testing.


----------



## nzhaystack

I tried 286x14 that was ok until bsod came by and visited me... I am now running at 3.5ghz per core and think i'l stay at that for now.. Thanks for all your help ny_driver really appreciated man!!!!


----------



## Yogi

Tightened up my timings a little. This will be my summer OC


----------



## ny_driver

Well ladies and fellers I have a new record stable overclock this morning.







4.228Ghz!!

test tube, please take me to the top of the list









CPU-Z validation

IBT stable

prime blend stable

FSB/Multiplier:302 x 14
CPU Speed:4228MHz
NB Speed:2718MHz
HT Speed: 2416MHz
CPU Voltage:1.55v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.30v
RAM Speed:1610MHz 7-6-6-20-24-1T
Motherboard:ASUS Crosshair IV


----------



## Coldplayer

i managed to get mine 4ghz stable at 1.424v although i can't raise my nb anything above 2000 or its unstable through IBT. Its stable with CPU/NB voltage of 1.175v at 2002 northbridge however at 2288 even at 1.25v cpu/nb its not stable. Ideas?


----------



## ny_driver

So try 1.3v.....have you tried increasing the NB voltage at all? And it may simply be that you need more vcore. Post all you settings and maybe you'll get a good suggestion.









Mine was passing IBT with 1.525v @ 4.2GHz, but it won't pass prime blend with less than 1.55v. I'm not sure IBT is as great for AMD chips as it may be for Intel.

read this

You might have better stability, easier, with only 2 sticks of memory installed.


----------



## Coldplayer

is 1.3v on cpu nb safe? 1.15v is stock i'm at 1.175v at 2002mhz nb stable atm. Also i did try up my nb voltage from 1.1 to 1.14 as well without success so its not that.


----------



## ny_driver

I have my CPU/NB @ 1.3v, NB @ 1.29v, and HT @ 1.3v....it's not going to hurt anything as long as your temps are ok.

Looks like you probably need more voltage for stability @ higher speeds.


----------



## Carniflex

FSB/Multiplier: 279 / x14
CPU Speed:3906 MHz
NB Speed:2232 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.45 V (turbo core off)
CPU-NB Voltage: Stock volt
RAM Speed: 744 MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H

Can get 4 GHz stable enough to run benchmarks and stuff, but it fails in about hour of prime95. Perhaps once the weather cools down a bit more. It's 24/7 clock I'm amining for so I think 3.9 is not that bad.

Note that my Gigabyte board seems to have problem with onboard gfx card, had to clock it to minimum possible to get past 250 FSB, as with it on auto there was like wall at 250 FSB no matter what volts or other tricks.

What is yourt guys experience using turbo core with OC? I used for a bit 3.5 GHz base 4.125 GHz Turbo - but most propgrams I used to look at my cores told me it's around 3.875 turbo (while I made sure max multi in bios for turbo is proper x16.5). Core temp actually showed sometimes 4.1 for a bit, but TMonitor just happy to show up ti 3.8. Are there any propgrams that are reliable at reporting proper core clock with OC+Turbo combination. I tried also AMD Overdrive, but it kinda freaks out when I go there with bios OC (dragging everything down to stock speeds and ignoring my settings I try to apply there).


----------



## Coldplayer

Can i get added to the OP. I'm pretty sure i can raise fsb a bit but will leave that until i get some extra northbridge cooling.

FSB/Multiplier:286x14
CPU Speed:4004mhz
NB Speed:2574mhz
CPU Voltage:1.424v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.3v
RAM Speed:1524mhz (8-8-8-24 1T)
Motherboard:Gigabyte 770T-UD3P (+ Enzotech MST-88 cooler)


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coldplayer* 


Can i get added to the OP. I'm pretty sure i can raise fsb a bit but will leave that until i get some extra northbridge cooling.

FSB/Multiplier:286x14
CPU Speed:4004mhz
NB Speed:2574mhz
CPU Voltage:1.424v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.3v
RAM Speed:1524mhz (8-8-8-24 1T)
Motherboard:Gigabyte 770T-UD3P (+ Enzotech MST-88 cooler)

Nice work!

Try running IBT on "Maximum Stress" level.


----------



## Coldplayer

Upped the northbridge clock...

FSB/Multiplier:286x14
CPU Speed:4004mhz
NB Speed:2860mhz
CPU Voltage:1.424v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.3v
RAM Speed:1524mhz (8-8-8-24 1T)
Motherboard:Gigabyte 770T-UD3P (+ Enzotech MST-88 cooler)


----------



## nzhaystack

Could someone please re-assure that my hardware will be allgood

My specs are bellow and im running at 3.5ghz per core..

These are my Voltages:
DDR3 Voltage: 1.6
NB Voltage: 1.1 (Sits on 1.1500v in everest) is this ok?
SB Voltage: 1.2
CPU NB VID: 1.5
CPU VCORE: 1.4250

HT: 2000mhz (stock)
CPU NB: 2000mhz (stock)
RAM: 1332mhz
Clock: 250*14 3500mhz per core

I have had a read of the guides and it seems all good but could someone just reasure that everything is good

Thanks


----------



## Tribulex

why am i not in t3h club i have 1337 overcl0kz too...


----------



## Yogi

Little lower....


----------



## ny_driver

You could probably increase the NB to about 1.25 or so and overclock the NB to about 27-2800MHz. But if you cannot separately adjust the HT frequency on your motherboard then keep it down to about 2500.

Increase the FSB and see what happens?









If it's not stable then you need to decrease the NB or HT, or give cpu more voltage.

Trial and error....you aren't likely to hurt the cpu trying to overclock it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzhaystack* 
Could someone please re-assure that my hardware will be allgood

My specs are bellow and im running at 3.5ghz per core..

These are my Voltages:
DDR3 Voltage: 1.6
NB Voltage: 1.1 (Sits on 1.1500v in everest) is this ok?
SB Voltage: 1.2
CPU NB VID: 1.5
CPU VCORE: 1.4250

HT: 2000mhz (stock)
CPU NB: 2000mhz (stock)
RAM: 1332mhz
Clock: 250*14 3500mhz per core

I have had a read of the guides and it seems all good but could someone just reasure that everything is good

Thanks


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


You could probably increase the NB to about 1.25 or so and overclock the NB to about 27-2800MHz. But if you cannot separately adjust the HT frequency on your motherboard then keep it down to about 2500.

Increase the FSB and see what happens?









If it's not stable then you need to decrease the NB or HT, or give cpu more voltage.

Trial and error....you aren't likely to hurt the cpu trying to overclock it.










Ok i have overclocked to 3.7ghz per core and pushed the HT and CPU NB up to 2200mhz.. also i increased CPU NB voltage to 1.2v. I am not prepared to go beyond 3.7ghz without proper cooling lol







Anyway prime95 is running now.. i will post the results


----------



## nzhaystack

Ok well it looks like 3.5ghz is the max for me until i get decent cooling.. Prime95 came back with loads of errors at 3.7ghz and also tempratures hit 65-70 within the first 5m... Anyway 3.5ghz seems to work well and prime95 reports no errors


----------



## ny_driver

That's hot. You definitely need to upgrade your cooling system.


----------



## nzhaystack

Yeah lol... Im typing up a document now and sitting on about 30... not too bad I was thinking of purchasing the Corsair H50 (water cooling).


----------



## GanjaSMK

Hrm I posted this in another thread but it seems more prevalent here:

Hello peoples with X6's. I just got mine yesterday(1055T). I don't have a top end board but it's been really good to me so far (M4A78T-E). Anyways...

I'm a little stumped. I can post at 4Ghz but that's not what I'm even aiming for. I'm really looking to make my first 1Ghz OC. I can post at 272*14 at almost any voltage, but it's taking like nearly 1.5v just to load into Windows.

I'm debating the idea that it's a borked Windows install (hasn't been reinstalled for almost a year now), or my chip just really needs a lot of volts with this board. I see a lot of people with this chip and the 1090T at similar speeds around 1.4~1.45 and even less....

And that's not even stable... 229x14 stable no problem but I'm shooting higher~

EDIT: I also get a weird message every other boot or so 'CPU Fan Error!'... really odd.


----------



## ny_driver

If you look at post #1.....you can see the average for 4.0-4.06GHz is 1.528v









EDIT: and if you added my 1.5v for 4GHz it comes out to 1.526.

EDIT: new stable overclock here....4242 MHz!

FSB/Multiplier:303x14
CPU Speed:4242MHz
NB Speed:2727MHz
CPU Voltage:1.57v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.31v
RAM Speed:1616MHz
Motherboard:ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

IBT

prime blend (I had to cut it short...4 hours and 4 minutes...have to go to work)

CPU-Z anyone?


----------



## flexium

help on OCing

Here is what I have so far.



Prime95 for 8+ hours. I feel like this is fully stable. 
Result is 
fsb = 265
HT, NB multiplier = x8
FSB







RAM = 3:8

I had some problem posting at FSB = 270 with stock voltage before I got the result above.

Questions:

1. does running ram speed lower than their specification hurt my performance much?

2. Am I doing okay in OCing? What can I do better? Stability is more important to me. Is this a good place to stop?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Could someone please re-assure that my hardware will be allgood

My specs are bellow and im running at 3.5ghz per core..

These are my Voltages:
DDR3 Voltage: 1.6
NB Voltage: 1.1 (Sits on 1.1500v in everest) is this ok?
SB Voltage: 1.2
CPU NB VID: 1.5
CPU VCORE: 1.4250

HT: 2000mhz (stock)
CPU NB: 2000mhz (stock)
RAM: 1332mhz
Clock: 250*14 3500mhz per core

I have had a read of the guides and it seems all good but could someone just reasure that everything is good

Thanks










Your CPU NB VID and CPU VCore look a bit high, depending if you have turbo core enabled or not. The NB VID is mostly needed in my experience if you OC the HT links - I can do 3.9 GHz (with turbo off) at stock NB VID, so +0.025 or +0.05 should be sufficent unless you OC the HT links by large margin.

Now CPU VCORE at 1.425 should be quite safe as long as you have turbo core off. If you have turbo core on then when it OC's your three cores it adds +0.1 V overvolt to those cores and you would end up with 1.525 V on those cores. This should not cause (propably) permanent damage but should not be needed for 3.5 GHz.

When playing around I found 3.5 GHz to be rather sweet spot for mild OC at low volts with turbo left on. It was stable at stock volts on CPU (1.375 base and 1.475 with turbo) and mild bump on NB VID (I OC'd it up to 2500 tho). That way I had 3.5 GHz base on all cores and turbo was able to push up to three cores up to 4.125 GHz when needed.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


EDIT: I also get a weird message every other boot or so '*CPU Fan Error*!'... really odd.


Hold it right there,
is your CPU fan plugged in correctly? If it is, try opening your case and looking at the fan when turning the PC on (is it spinning incorrectly?)
Though a failing fan/fan port may not be the necessary cause of the inability to boot to Windows (getting something to POST doesn't mean it's stable during Windows loading or some other form of load), it could be causing some sort of overheating.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


If you look at post #1.....you can see the average for 4.0-4.06GHz is 1.528v









EDIT: and if you added my 1.5v for 4GHz it comes out to 1.526.

EDIT: new stable overclock here....4242 MHz!

FSB/Multiplier:303x14
CPU Speed:4242MHz
NB Speed:2727MHz
CPU Voltage:1.57v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.31v
RAM Speed:1616MHz
Motherboard:ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

IBT

prime blend (I had to cut it short...4 hours and 4 minutes...have to go to work)

CPU-Z anyone?


Nice job!







I need a new mobo so I can see what this chip does.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flexium*


help on OCing

Here is what I have so far.

*snip*

Prime95 for 8+ hours. I feel like this is fully stable. 
Result is 
fsb = 265
HT, NB multiplier = x8
FSB







RAM = 3:8

I had some problem posting at FSB = 270 with stock voltage before I got the result above.

Questions:

1. does running ram speed lower than their specification hurt my performance much?

2. Am I doing okay in OCing? What can I do better? Stability is more important to me. Is this a good place to stop?


1. Performance most likely won't be noticeable. What is your RAM at anyway? You could run lower speed, but tighten the timings.

2. Doing great with your OC. Raise your NB multi to x10 and keep your HT as close to 2000 as you can (better to be a little higher then too low). NEver stop until you've found the max!







Seems like you have a great chip try to push for 4.0. You will probably need about 1.45v.

What is your CPU temp? The core temps read by HW mon are off by about 8-10c. Go by TMPIN1 reading in HW mon.


----------



## flexium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
1. Performance most likely won't be noticeable. What is your RAM at anyway? You could run lower speed, but tighten the timings.

2. Doing great with your OC. Raise your NB multi to x10 and keep your HT as close to 2000 as you can (better to be a little higher then too low). NEver stop until you've found the max!







Seems like you have a great chip try to push for 4.0. You will probably need about 1.45v.

What is your CPU temp? The core temps read by HW mon are off by about 8-10c. Go by TMPIN1 reading in HW mon.

I have this pair of ram http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82e16820231193
I actually have not seen any ram timing tweak guide so I think I will finish CPU OCing first.

I understood that keeping the HT at 2000 is good but I don't understand why I should raise NB multi to 10x. I am trying to find out the max CPU speed not NB freq right? I read some where that I should only change 1 variable at a time?

I have a feeling my chip can go all the way up to 4Ghz as well. I just don't know if i should push it that far and cause instability. I am a little worried that if I burn out the chip, I will have 0 performance









TMPIN1 Reading is 57 C max when I am running Prime95. I knew the core temp were off by about 10 but it is still a good temperature right?

I just ran pcmark with the setup I have previously shown and got a score of 9494







. My first bench outside of matlab's bench function haha.


----------



## Carniflex

Have you guys tried mild OC + leaving Turbo on ? Does it actually work in your experience?

I tried 250 FSB with x16.5 as turbo multi. Was all nice and stable at almost stock volts, 3.5 GHz base and Turbo max at 4.125 GHz (supposedly). How can I control at what speed the core is _actually_ running ? TMonitor was showing me 3.5 base correct, but kinda stopped at 3.8 GHz turbo at best, even when setting prime to run on 1 core with affinity.

Any good monitoring program that can reliably report the actual current core speed on 1055T ? Or are they correct and Turbo just fails when combined with OC ?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carniflex*


Have you guys tried mild OC + leaving Turbo on ? Does it actually work in your experience?

I tried 250 FSB with x16.5 as turbo multi. Was all nice and stable at almost stock volts, 3.5 GHz base and Turbo max at 4.125 GHz (supposedly). How can I control at what speed the core is _actually_ running ? TMonitor was showing me 3.5 base correct, but kinda stopped at 3.8 GHz turbo at best, even when setting prime to run on 1 core with affinity.

Any good monitoring program that can reliably report the actual current core speed on 1055T ? Or are they correct and Turbo just fails when combined with OC ?


Got mine running at 245 x 14 (3.4GHz) with Turbo on (4GHz). Default vcore.
Core temp 0.99.7 does show the correct speeds. Even wen i was running 4.2GHz Turbo.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


Got mine running at 245 x 14 (3.4GHz) with Turbo on (4GHz). Default vcore.
Core temp 0.99.7 does show the correct speeds. Even wen i was running 4.2GHz Turbo.


Thanx. This is in line with my own experiences on the issue. Core Temp 0.99.7 does flash from time to time 4.125 GHz for me on some cores, however it seems to show just the base core when thread settles down, even when running Prime95 on single core and setting affinity.

Going with assumption that Core Temp is showing correct numbers it would mean, that the core clock just drops down to base clock when base is OC'd after the initial burst of speed.

I have for now opted to disable turbo and settled for conventional OC. Even at 3.9 HGz benchmarks are showing me better results than I had with Turbo peak at 4.125 HGz. Then again I have not done proper testing so far to figure out what is going on and if there is some actual real life perfomance difference when running benchmarks on single core. Propably should do that when I get time.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Hold it right there,
is your CPU fan plugged in correctly? If it is, try opening your case and looking at the fan when turning the PC on (is it spinning incorrectly?)
Though a failing fan/fan port may not be the necessary cause of the inability to boot to Windows (getting something to POST doesn't mean it's stable during Windows loading or some other form of load), it could be causing some sort of overheating.


Thanks for the concern however it is a problem with the BIOS or something. The fan is fine...

So hrm... 6 1/2 hours prime @ 3.8 272x14 NB/HT @ 2176~ then core 2 has an error. Hrm.. That's 1.4875v and while unload P95 load it drops to 1.45/1.46? Big drop? I had some reservations about my board being a limiter for this chip...


----------



## Tonza

Got finally new memory (RMAÂ´d my G.skill ripjaws because of major compatilibility issues). So far my chip seems to be great, goes 4Ghz @ 1.39v (1.404 in CPU-Z). Played BBC2 for like 6 hours straight without any problems and Linx passed 20 runs with no sweat. Prime is also stable (Ran it only like 1 hour) But system is rock solid anyway :>. Core temps while playing BBC2 (60% cpu usage) are like 43-45c not bad considering my room ambient temperature is 32c lol







One minus is that my CPU temperature sensor seems not to be working correctly, gets stucks sometimes, core temperatures work flawlessy tho.


----------



## robgti

FSB/Multiplier:311 x 13
CPU Speed:4.043Ghz
NB Speed:2.2Ghz
CPU Voltage:1.44v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.38
RAM Speed:1630 DDR3
Motherboard:ASUS M4A89GTD PRO


----------



## nzhaystack

What is the absolute max you could push a 1055t to.. Always wondered lol...?????


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzhaystack* 
What is the absolute max you could push a 1055t to.. Always wondered lol...?????

Well....I haven't seen a stable 4.3GHz yet......but I'm working on it.









Check out these numbers........









CPU: 4242 MHz
NB: 2727 MHz
HT: 2424 MHz
DRAM 1616 MHz

4 hours and 4 minutes of prime.
@4242 MHz!

FSB/Multiplier:303x14
CPU Speed:4242MHz
NB Speed:2727MHz
CPU Voltage:1.57v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.31v
RAM Speed:1616MHz
Motherboard:ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

IBT

prime blend (I had to cut it short...4 hours and 4 minutes...have to go to work)

CPU-Z anyone?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Waiting for my 1055t to come in the post

Cant wait lol


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Waiting for my 1055t to come in the post

Cant wait lol


It's well worth the wait







,, Keep us imformed of your progress once you have recieved it.. I love your system status "1055t Incoming"


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


It's well worth the wait







,, Keep us imformed of your progress once you have recieved it.. I love your system status "1055t Incoming"




















Got it in my system now

Altho having probs ocing it

stock bios voltage says 1.45v, is that for turbo boost?

lol


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Well....I haven't seen a stable 4.3GHz yet......but I'm working on it.









Check out these numbers........









CPU: 4242 MHz
NB: 2727 MHz
HT: 2424 MHz
DRAM 1616 MHz

4 hours and 4 minutes of prime.
@4242 MHz!

FSB/Multiplier:303x14
CPU Speed:4242MHz
NB Speed:2727MHz
CPU Voltage:1.57v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.31v
RAM Speed:1616MHz
Motherboard:ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

IBT

prime blend (I had to cut it short...4 hours and 4 minutes...have to go to work)

CPU-Z anyone?












Nice! My new cooler is getting ordered next week:
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2

So hopefully I can give my 1055t a decent overclocking 
Do the HT and NB frequencies need to be roughly the same or should they be different??


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*











Nice! My new cooler is getting ordered next week:
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2

So hopefully I can give my 1055t a decent overclocking 
Do the HT and NB frequencies need to be roughly the same or should they be different??


Oh also could you please tell me the name of the program that has the temps of pretty much everything displayed in that light blue grid.... ( it is the program on the bottom right on your photo named IBT"
Thanks


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

I set voltage to 1.5v in bios (shows 1.45v stock for chip lol ***)

Only 1.44v in windows

Lol bios is buggy with this new chip


----------



## Hanjin

Seems like the 1055T is one hell of a overclockable CPU.

Cant wait to pick one up next week.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Hmm ***

board wont post above 275

***









Any ideas

will raising sb help? or nb or cpu nb?


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Hmm ***

board wont post above 275

***









Any ideas

will raising sb help? or nb or cpu nb?


My motherboard will not post either if FSB is at 265+ .. I thought it was poor cooling etc.. But when i raise FSB to 265+ my bios resets to defaults and will not post. I will try to get an exact FSB freqeuency at which it wont post, but it is a hassle as the board resets each time







... On the brighter side perhaps a BIOS update might do it


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

This board is meant to be the best for pushing fsb lol

Tried sb volts/nb volts/ cpu nb volts still no cigar

Tried dropping multi to 13 and 300 fsb incase was a hole still no cigar

ffs


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


My motherboard will not post either if FSB is at 265+ .. I thought it was poor cooling etc.. But when i raise FSB to 265+ my bios resets to defaults and will not post. I will try to get an exact FSB freqeuency at which it wont post, but it is a hassle as the board resets each time







... On the brighter side perhaps a BIOS update might do it










If you have gx board make sure the gfx card in the chipset is on manual. I have 890gx chipset from gigabyte and there was solid wall at 250 FSB no matter what I tried when the integrated gfx (even if I dont use it at all) was on auto. Dropped it to manual and was able to post at 4 GHz shortly thereafter. Atm on 3.9 as 4 was not stable enough for now. Perhaps when few extra fans I ordered arrive.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carniflex*


If you have gx board make sure the gfx card in the chipset is on manual. I have 890gx chipset from gigabyte and there was solid wall at 250 FSB no matter what I tried when the integrated gfx (even if I dont use it at all) was on auto. Dropped it to manual and was able to post at 4 GHz shortly thereafter. Atm on 3.9 as 4 was not stable enough for now. Perhaps when few extra fans I ordered arrive.


Yeah. my board doesnt have onboard gpu lol


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Yeah. my board doesnt have onboard gpu lol


Well was just mentioning as it took me a while to figure out why mine does not go anywhere. Just in case.

However, if you have any other timers on auto it might be worth a shot to see if setting everything you can on manual would help. Also if you have not already done so it might be worth a shot to let memory timers rather loose in case it's ram that preventing it to post.

I myself have 8 gigs (4x 2 gb sticks) of cheaper end valueRAM and it was also quite a hassle to get it to play well with high FSB. Mild overvolt and loose timings and after I got the FSB where I liked it I was able to tighten timings into quite good levels also. Just have to keep the RAM multiplier low, as if you have regular ram it might not like high clock speeds.


----------



## nzhaystack

Could someone please tell me if my CPU overclock is ok...

I have ram at 1332mhz (stock=1333)
NB: 2000mhz (stock=2000)
HT: 2000mhz (stock=2000)
CPU: 3.5ghz

Is it ok that my NB and HT Frequencies are the same with an overclock or do one of them need to increase?

Also RAM timings as mentioned above... My FSB is at 250 and my ram has been underclocked by 1mhz... So do i need to adjust anything here and will the default timings be allgood?

Also here is the URL of my current OC showing some crap about my ram etc:
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...lub-3.5ghz.jpg


----------



## Carniflex

In real life effect memory has on performance should be small compared to the effect CPU clock has. Unless you are doings some niche thing that lives and dies but the memory performance ofc.

Then again it's fun to squeeze out every ounce of performance from your system and memory is one of the areas where this is possible. Sure, the effect you will see in real life applications is somewhere around 1 - 3 % perhaps, but every bit helps.

So if you cant be bothered it's ok to leave the memory alone as long as it works. If you like tweaking things then you propably end up messing with memory for more time than what it takes to get CPU past 4 GHz.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Hmm ok, loosening/ downclocking ram didnt work

Still at 275fsb


----------



## robgti

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1293408


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
Hmm ok, loosening/ downclocking ram didnt work

Still at 275fsb

You're likely going to be locked at 275FSB. I have a 790X chipset as well and mine won't boot at 286FSB for an even 4GHz. I haven't tried between 275 and 286, but the only 790X that I have seen clock to 300FSB is a 790X-UD4P (not UD3P).


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
You're likely going to be locked at 275FSB. I have a 790X chipset as well and mine won't boot at 286FSB for an even 4GHz. I haven't tried between 275 and 286, but the only 790X that I have seen clock to 300FSB is a 790X-UD4P (not UD3P).

Thing is, this board could push my 955 way further

This board should be able to push to 400s,

Eg: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...1055t_6230_mhz

445fsb On same board....

and several others,

maybe its this new bios, not sure tho


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
Thing is, this board could push my 955 way further

This board should be able to push to 400s,

Eg: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...1055t_6230_mhz

445fsb On same board....

and several others,

maybe its this new bios, not sure tho

Hmm... I wonder what it is then? You've tried eliminating RAM, NB, and HTT as causes right? I know I wish my board could hit 300FSB, let alone 445 lol.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Hmm... I wonder what it is then? You've tried eliminating RAM, NB, and HTT as causes right? I know I wish my board could hit 300FSB, let alone 445 lol.

Yeah tried

NB Volts - 1.3v
SB Volts 1.3v
CPU NB Volts - 1.475V
Ram 6-6-6-18 @ 730mhz loosened
HT @ 1500MHZ
NB @ 1500MHZ
CPU @ 1500MHZ - 300FSB still no boot

Possibly the new bios having trouble maybe?


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
Yeah tried

NB Volts - 1.3v
SB Volts 1.3v
CPU NB Volts - 1.475V
Ram 6-6-6-18 @ 730mhz loosened
HT @ 1500MHZ
NB @ 1500MHZ
CPU @ 1500MHZ - 300FSB still no boot

Possibly the new bios having trouble maybe?

Could be :-\\ The RAM timings being too loose have caused trouble for some people too. On DDR2-800, I wouldn't go any higher than 5-5-5-15. Also, what is your command rate? 1T or 2T? What vcore have you given it so far?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Could be :-\\ The RAM timings being too loose have caused trouble for some people too. On DDR2-800, I wouldn't go any higher than 5-5-5-15. Also, what is your command rate? 1T or 2T? What vcore have you given it so far?

2T ram timings

vcore is at 1.5v, tried up to 1.55v


----------



## Velathawen

Hey guys, finally got it stable, turns out my PhenomTweaker was bugging out. Only did 15 passes so far cause I wanna use it asap, will see how it goes overnight.










Settings:
FSB/Multiplier: 286x14
CPU Speed: 4004
NB Speed: x8 @ 2287.9
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.31v
RAM Speed: 1524 CL8 1T 1.65V
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 rev 2.0 with F4d bios

I'm wondering if there is an alternate as I would really prefer not to have my cpu constantly chugging along at max speed/voltage all the time


----------



## Artikbot

4298MHz here and still goin' up.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1169071


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artikbot*


4298MHz here and still goin' up.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1169071


Wow that's a pretty sweet overclock. Is it stable at all?


----------



## jacket13

So update on my OC, I went from 3.22 to 3.5 ghz, Overclocked my NB from 1950 to 2508 and i must say it is running nicely =]

here is a pic of CPU-z


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*











Nice! My new cooler is getting ordered next week:
*Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2*












I just want to warn you about your cooler choice; it's not so hot. It's actually pretty bottom of the barrel...

I currently am stressing my 1055T w/ a Xigmatek S1284 (single fan, original stock fan) + 70x70x10mm back fan (directly on the back of the CPU socket 1900~2600RPM, good amount of air) and it's keeping my current clocks (3.8/2700) under 50c @ 25-27c ambient temps.

Forgive me if someone already stopped you from buy the AC7 R2.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Getting ready for adding my name to the list!


----------



## jybyrd

Quick question for you veteran OC guys...

I've been getting some pretty funky readings from AMD OverDrive, as you can see in the image, but everything on CPU-Z seems to be fine. Whats the deal here?



Overclock is stable, but readings are weird


----------



## GanjaSMK

Do not trust AOD. It does not read things right and will read the VID (stock volts) on things and jump around. It's quite odd, indeed. Use your BIOS instead and/or try some reviews of your board (Hardwarecanucks do voltage readings on boards with a meter when they test, at least mine had them).


----------



## xd_1771

It's Cool'n'Quiet and/or Turbo Boost if you have it enabled acting. You can disable it in the BIOS if you want but if it doesn't have any problems for you (i.e. not downclocking during the wrong time), I say keep it on and save some power


----------



## Spacedinvader

im walling at 3.75, any more and cinebench flaps a bsod in my face, a 123 or 124 hardware error.

i can boot to windoze @4004MHz (286x14)

current setting that just passed sinny:

FSB/Multiplier:300x12.5
CPU Speed: 3750MHz
NB Speed:2100MHz
CPU Voltage:1.5v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3v
RAM Speed:1200MHz 6-6-6 15 20 1t

right then thats not stable either, it just bricked when i rebooted to check my nb volts









just sinny'd again after reboot and it passed (im liking sinny for quick dirty test btw)

getting stuck...any ideas?









oh, temps in hwmon after sinny
tmpin0 25c
tmpin1 61c
tmpin2 51c
all core temps hit 55c
idle temps
tmpin0 25c
tmpin1 33c
tmpin2 34c
all core temps 24-25c

room temp near front intake 21.6c

its on the floor so it gets the cold air...oh, an it sits on a marble slab so the damn power supply doesn't hoover the carpet!


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader* 
im walling at 3.75, any more and cinebench flaps a bsod in my face, a 123 or 124 hardware error.

i can boot to windoze @4004MHz (286x14)

current setting that just passed sinny:

FSB/Multiplier:300x12.5
CPU Speed: 3750MHz
NB Speed:2100MHz
CPU Voltage:1.5v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3v
RAM Speed:1200MHz 6-6-6 15 20 1t

right then thats not stable either, it just bricked when i rebooted to check my nb volts









just sinny'd again after reboot and it passed (im liking sinny for quick dirty test btw)

getting stuck...any ideas?









oh, temps in hwmon after sinny
tmpin0 25c
tmpin1 61c
tmpin2 51c
all core temps hit 55c
idle temps
tmpin0 25c
tmpin1 33c
tmpin2 34c
all core temps 24-25c

room temp near front intake 21.6c

its on the floor so it gets the cold air...oh, an it sits on a marble slab so the damn power supply doesn't hoover the carpet!












My guess is you are having thermal stability issues. 61C on your CPU is right at the limit. I would suggest keeping it under 58C for ambient fluctuations.


----------



## Yogi

@ Spaceinvader - Lower your FSB and up the multi. My board needs a lot of volts for anything about 290 fsb.


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Yeah tried

NB Volts - 1.3v
SB Volts 1.3v
CPU NB Volts - 1.475V
Ram 6-6-6-18 @ 730mhz loosened
HT @ 1500MHZ
NB @ 1500MHZ
CPU @ 1500MHZ - 300FSB still no boot

Possibly the new bios having trouble maybe?


That is exactly what it is, basically you can tell I'm running into similar problems with a 790X board, but I never had this problem with other PhIIs. I doubt Gigabyte will give us another BIOS update, though. =(


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jybyrd*


Quick question for you veteran OC guys...

I've been getting some pretty funky readings from AMD OverDrive, as you can see in the image, but everything on CPU-Z seems to be fine. Whats the deal here?



Overclock is stable, but readings are weird










 dont use that trash







!


----------



## nzhaystack

Memory timings? Could someone please explain what memory timing is? Also could you please tell me if my memory has been adjusted correctly with my OC to 3.5ghz..

Memory in POST screen says ddr3-1060??? but both my sticks are ddr3-1333 (10600) is the bios meaning 1060 as in 10600 if you know what i mean?

Anyway here is my memory timings:


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


That is exactly what it is, basically you can tell I'm running into similar problems with a 790X board, but I never had this problem with other PhIIs. I doubt Gigabyte will give us another BIOS update, though. =(


Well i sincerly hope they do

Sent them a few messages, waiting for them to reply ^^


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Well i sincerly hope they do

Sent them a few messages, waiting for them to reply ^^


 Yeah Biostar needs some too


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


Yeah Biostar needs some too










yh, hopefully will be sorted soon

btw, wheres tht quote in ur sig from lol


----------



## nzhaystack

Could someone please educate me about memory timings.. Info on page 97

Thanks


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Could someone please educate me about memory timings.. Info on page 97

Thanks


Hmm well what you want to know mate?


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Hmm well what you want to know mate?



Thank You, here is all info:

I dont know much about memory timiings at all so could you please tell me if my memory timing's are ok and arent going to have any effect on my pc?

Memory timings? Could someone please explain what memory timing is? Also could you please tell me if my memory has been adjusted correctly with my OC to 3.5ghz..

Memory in POST screen says ddr3-1060??? but both my sticks are ddr3-1333 (10600) is the bios meaning 1060 as in 10600 if you know what i mean?

Anyway here is my memory timings:


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Your ram is at 1333 roughly,

Timings are 8-8-8-20-1T, which are pretty decent,

PC3-1066 = 1333MHz
PC3-12800 = 1600MHz
PC3-16000 = 2000MHz


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Your ram is at 1333 roughly,

Timings are 8-8-8-20-1T, which are pretty decent,

PC3-1066 = 1333MHz
PC3-12800 = 1600MHz
PC3-16000 = 2000MHz


Thanks Man!, Help really Appreciated


----------



## Baskt_Case

CPU-Z says your RAM is running @ 1333 (666MHz x2)

And yea, PC10600 is DDR3-1333, not sure about what you saw on the POST screen though. I know mine flashes by so fast you cant read anything.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Anyone wanna give me a helping hand?! I've never had any issues with BE chips (obviously, they're so easy!) but this 1055T is proving to tackle me a little bit.

I might be board restricted a little bit as it's already about a year and a half old, perhaps it is the limiting factor. PSU seems fine also. I'm just trying to figure out why my chip needs soo much vcore to remain stable so high when I see a lot of other people getting their chips at similar clocks with much less. I certainly don't want to think I got a lemon?! (Who does?!).

So far for stability I can do

3.8 /2176 @ 
vcore 1.4875 
cpu/nb 1.275

W/ all other voltages stock. To pass some LinX testing I had to raise my NB voltage to 1.36 and I'm still not sure it was good enough.

Dare I figure out what is holding me back? Push the NB voltage to 1.4?!

What is happening when I leave things below 1.45+ VCORE I freeze up trying to boot into windows (Windows logo freezes). Help me out! I'm dying here!

*EDIT:* I'm aiming for 3.6+ w/ 2400+ NB


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Anyone wanna give me a helping hand?! I've never had any issues with BE chips (obviously, they're so easy!) but this 1055T is proving to tackle me a little bit.

I might be board restricted a little bit as it's already about a year and a half old, perhaps it is the limiting factor. PSU seems fine also. I'm just trying to figure out why my chip needs soo much vcore to remain stable so high when I see a lot of other people getting their chips at similar clocks with much less. I certainly don't want to think I got a lemon?! (Who does?!).

So far for stability I can do

3.8 /2176 @
vcore 1.4875
cpu/nb 1.275

W/ all other voltages stock. To pass some LinX testing I had to raise my NB voltage to 1.36 and I'm still not sure it was good enough.

Dare I figure out what is holding me back? Push the NB voltage to 1.4?!

What is happening when I leave things below 1.45+ VCORE I freeze up trying to boot into windows (Windows logo freezes). Help me out! I'm dying here!

*EDIT:* I'm aiming for 3.6+ w/ 2400+ NB

Take a look at this thread. Might help you out a bit...

Always try to find your limiting factor first, ie; max RAM frequency/HT/FSB or better known as reference clock...

GL


----------



## GanjaSMK

Uh I hope I didn't do damage to the chip ~ I just read that the ceiling is upwards of 1.475 on Thuban?!









Now I question everything I've done.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Uh I hope I didn't do damage to the chip ~ I just read that the ceiling is upwards of 1.475 on Thuban?!









Now I question everything I've done.

Lol

doubt it, since turbo core goes to that, they wouldnt put it to the very roof

Im guessing its still 1.55v like b4


----------



## GanjaSMK

Hrm... Not according to el gappo. Dunno.. All I know is I can't seem to pin this down very easily. I'm certain where my limits are but I can't get my voltages to go low. I'm just gonna play with it all day until I can get something I like.


----------



## ny_driver

Don't feel bad GanjaSMK, I have the CrosshairIV and my chip needs 1.5v to run 4GHz and 1.55v for 4.2Ghz 1.57v for 4.242Ghz. The vcore spikes up to ~1.6-1.63v while testing @ 1.57v.

I certainly don't think it's a lemon.

I showed you that the average vcore for 4Ghz is ~1.525v according to the chart on page 1, IIRC. Just keep it cool.

On my chip the max temperature that will be tolerated and remain stable @ 1.55v is 50-52c.









Crank up the vcore some!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Ha, thanks man I'm feelin' the love! Yeah I'm working towards a goal and I'm close. I'll get there. Currently my max temps @ 3.7 @ 1.4375v is 47c Prime95 and when I had more vcore pumping through it it was only 49c max







. I might settle on 3.8 tomorrow or the next day but for now I'm three hours in @ 3.7 / 2400 6-6-6-18 1T.

I just built my first RAID array yesterday cause it was time for a clean Windows shell anyways. So once I'm settled at 6 hours in Prime I'll start re-installing work/games and then shoot for 3.8+.

Loving the RAID speed as it is and I barely have anything but utilities on the system! Excited and looking forward to gaming and such!


----------



## ny_driver

That's a nice co_ol temperature for air!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Thanks! As long as it's not really 10c higher like some people have said the first round batches were.... I dunno?! How does one go about finding out?!

And my secret is: _I have a 70x70x10mm fan blowing directly on the back of the socket!_ Haven't once seen temps (even on my 720) go over 50c.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Thanks! As long as it's not really 10c higher like some people have said the first round batches were.... I dunno?! How does one go about finding out?!

And my secret is: _I have a 70x70x10mm fan blowing directly on the back of the socket!_ Haven't once seen temps (even on my 720) go over 50c.


For me HWMonitor reports a 10c difference between the cores and the CPU. I completely ignore the cores and go by the CPU(or TEMPIN1,2 or 3 -- whatever it ends up being in HWMonitor), because the cores are reading 10c below ambient right now and CPU is @ ~ambient. I am running stock ATM, but the difference between the temperatures stays about the same OC'd.

Being on A/C water my CPU is probably @ or just below ambient so I'm thinking that is pretty close.

I used to have a fan blowing on the back of the socket...I used a blowtorch to cut a hole through the mobo tray to allow the custom back side case fan to blow on it. I didn't see any improvement from it, but I already had good ventilation.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Oh wow my 720 was like that (cores a lot lower than CPU) but on my 1055T mine are reading currently (priming) 46c @ CPU and 40~41 @ the cores. Interesting...

Good lord I can't wait 'til 11:30... almost done tonight... then I get to spend hours re-installing everything and then maybe some game time before the sack.


----------



## swiftshinobi

My cores appear to be a lot lower than the TMPIN1 (CPU) temp. It differs by about 12C. If I'm hitting 57C during LinX at 3.6ghz, I probably don't have much more headroom left I would assume? And i thought my cores were all cool at 45C stressed.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swiftshinobi* 
My cores appear to be a lot lower than the TMPIN1 (CPU) temp. It differs by about 12C. If I'm hitting 57C during LinX at 3.6ghz, I probably don't have much more headroom left I would assume? And i thought my cores were all cool at 45C stressed.









Yeah you are getting close to the safe limit. But even if it hits 62c running Linx I wouldn't worry about it(with low voltage like you have), because normal usage isn't going to ever get it that hot.
If you were going to fold all the time you probably should get better cooling.


----------



## ny_driver

This here is double post worthy.

4.312GHz IBT stable @ least............gonna run prime now.









I gained stability by increasing NB voltage to 1.51v which maybe could even be lower. I jumped from 1.35 to 1.51 just to see and it worked. HAHA!!!!!









EDIT: I turned the memory down while testing, just to be sure that didn't cause a problem...I have to turn it back up now....it should be fine.

CPU-Z 

EDIT: 3 hours prime stable so far......


----------



## nzhaystack

Ordering My new cooler in 3 days everybody!... Then hoping to get 4.0ghz


----------



## ny_driver

UPDATE: Core 4 erred after 4 hours. 4.312GHz seems to need a little more voltage than I want to give it....so maybe in the winter time when the radiator is out the window I'll try it again.

For now 4200MHz/1.525v, 3000MHz NB/1.61v(edit:1.53v)(edit;1.36v), 2400MHz HT/1.36v, and 1600MHz DDR3 works great. Higher NB gives me better memory read/write/latency and faster linpack output.

Going to go try 3dmark06 again. I had a personal best score of 25,109 this morning with NB @ 2700MHz.

BRB.

EDIT: I gained 120 points!!!! Whoooohooo!!!25,229


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I just built my first RAID array yesterday cause it was time for a clean Windows shell anyways. So once I'm settled at 6 hours in Prime I'll start re-installing work/games and then shoot for 3.8+.

Loving the RAID speed as it is and I barely have anything but utilities on the system! Excited and looking forward to gaming and such!

Careful with that RAID stuff. It's cool speed boost, but stay under 2 Tb with the array size. I lost my installation by migrating 5th disk into RAID 5 array that ended up bigger than 2 Tb. BIOS cant handle that and you would need EIB (spelling?) motherboard (that is not that common in non server mobos) to boot from such disk.

Assuming you are doing the hardware raid thru southbridge that most recent AMD motherboards support. If it's software one under windows then you should not have problems (as your motherboard still sees those disks as separate entities unlike if you do the hardware one).

My mistake was ofc having it all in one biiiig partition under hardware RAID (to make it possible to add more disk with time into array).


----------



## Metonymy

I want to be in this club, but I won't even consider buying the chip until the 95W version comes out.


----------



## pcnoob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


I want to be in this club, but I won't even consider buying the chip until the 95W version comes out.


does anyone know when these are coming out? i will be upgrading in two to three weeks and i am getting a 1055


----------



## anand00x

My current configuration waiting for all the pieces to arrive.

CPU 1055T AMD X6 Phenom II
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
Thermaltake V5 BLK
Sony Optiarc CD/DVD Burner
Agility 60GB SSD
Antec Veris Premier
ECO A.L.C. Water CPU Cooler
Antec 650 EARTHWATTS
G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB (2x 2GB) 1600
3 x Hanns-G 28"
XFX 1GB DDR5 5870
NZXT Sentry Fan Controller

Going to use the following config to get it to 4.12 from TripleC 
TripleC4.12GHz2.06GHz1.48v1.325v1568MHz (DDR3)29414ASUS M4A89GTD Pro

I was told to get triple channel over my current memory choice so I am thinking of going with CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3X2GB) DDR3 RAM TR3X6G1600C8
Any other recs
What about going with a 2000Mhz set of RAM like the OCZ Blade OCZ3B2000C9LV6G K DDR3 2000 6GB 3x2 PC3-16000

Do you think that might help with the overclock to 4.2+ I am new to this and this is my first build in a while.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anand00x* 
My current configuration waiting for all the pieces to arrive.

CPU 1055T AMD X6 Phenom II
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
Thermaltake V5 BLK
Sony Optiarc CD/DVD Burner
Agility 60GB SSD
Antec Veris Premier
ECO A.L.C. Water CPU Cooler
Antec 650 EARTHWATTS
G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB (2x 2GB) 1600
3 x Hanns-G 28"
XFX 1GB DDR5 5870
NZXT Sentry Fan Controller

Going to use the following config to get it to 4.12 from TripleC
TripleC4.12GHz2.06GHz1.48v1.325v1568MHz (DDR3)29414ASUS M4A89GTD Pro

I was told to get triple channel over my current memory choice so I am thinking of going with CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3X2GB) DDR3 RAM TR3X6G1600C8
Any other recs
What about going with a 2000Mhz set of RAM like the OCZ Blade OCZ3B2000C9LV6G K DDR3 2000 6GB 3x2 PC3-16000

Do you think that might help with the overclock to 4.2+ I am new to this and this is my first build in a while.

You want dual channel with this system I'm pretty sure I read that. Only Intel supports triple channel...(correct me if I am wrong).

I have my chip @ 4.2GHz 1.525v(300x14) NB @ 3GHz(cpu-nb 1.33v) 4GB OCZ 1600 DDR3 @ 1600 7-6-6-20-24-1T....... 8 hours prime stable.

I had it @ 4.3Ghz, but failed prime after 4 hours.

Good luck


----------



## arbalest

Whoo! My 1055T will be at my doorstep tomorrow







Newegg Next Day rocks!!!


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Ok

So after contacting gigabyte concerning the clocks on my board being lower than they should be

They gave me a beta bios,

F7B, tried it

Still no avail, this board still having trouble


----------



## anand00x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
You want dual channel with this system I'm pretty sure I read that. Only Intel supports triple channel...(correct me if I am wrong).

I have my chip @ 4.2GHz 1.525v(300x14) NB @ 3GHz(cpu-nb 1.33v) 4GB OCZ 1600 DDR3 @ 1600 7-6-6-20-24-1T....... 8 hours prime stable.

I had it @ 4.3Ghz, but failed prime after 4 hours.

Good luck









I will confirm this today.
Also is it worth going for the 2000Mhz memory over the 1600 in dual channel? Will this help in overclocking?


----------



## anand00x

What are your Windows experience scores when overclocking?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anand00x* 
I will confirm this today.
Also is it worth going for the 2000Mhz memory over the 1600 in dual channel? Will this help in overclocking?


No. The performance increase will not be seen by normal or gaming use, only in huge memory-specific programs, none of which you're likely to use. It would only show up in benchmarks for you.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anand00x* 
What are your Windows experience scores when overclocking?

My CPU scored 7.7 @ 3.8 ~


----------



## ny_driver

WEI sucks........I have all 7.7s except my HD gets 5.9.

And actually overclocking the memory way beyond what the chip supports may cause instability. Well it wouldn't really be overclocking the memory, just running faster memory than the chip officially supports.

Sure get the 2000MHz why not if you have a good board..


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
I want to be in this club, but I won't even consider buying the chip until the 95W version comes out.

I doubt it will be all that much different, these chips are already capable of running at 95W. But we'll see, I guess.


----------



## Freakn

I'm looking at getting a 1055T or 1035T once released to put in a dedicated folding rig using a Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H motherboard.

Its a rev 1 which apparently will work with the chip after F5E bios has been installed.

Has anybody had any experiences with such a combo?


----------



## Velathawen

I always thought the theory behind getting faster memory was to be able to lower the divider and get even tighter timings than normal







Doesn't the AMD IMC cap out anyways at 1333?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


I always thought the theory behind getting faster memory was to be able to lower the divider and get even tighter timings than normal







Doesn't the AMD IMC cap out anyways at 1333?


No, it's only "officially" supported at 1333. But that isn't to say you can't do much higher. 2000 has shown to be stable, there was a post/thread about/on it somewhere here.

I was able to run 1600 w/ my 720BE C2 (8GB too) w/ a NB of 2600/2800.

There is some confusion as to what standard there is for the Thuban chips. I keep hearing they are rated and 'officially' support up to 1600, but I don't think that's the truth. I think it's still 1333.

But tighter timings does indeed boost the performance of AMD chips, that is definitely true.


----------



## P09

Got the 1055T in my new rig a few days ago. Haven't really pushed it, waiting to get a Corsair H50 cooler before I start doing some serious overclocking (still on the stock cooler!).

FSB/Multiplier: 245x14
CPU Speed: 3.43 GHz
NB Speed: 2450 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.28V (stock)
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.15V (stock)
RAM Speed: Corsair DDR2 @ 980 MHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA785GE 128M

100% stable, I fold overnight sometimes with no issues.

CPU-Z Validation: Here


----------



## anand00x

I am going to sell my new 4GB Ripjaw 1600MHZ memory because I just purchased the

OCZ Reaper 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000MHZ (PC3 16000)


----------



## arbalest

My 1055T will be here today!









Going to put it under water and see how high this stepping will go


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well never had amd before i bought a 1055T and a crosshair IV and i am having a fight to have this at 4GHz.... lets hope for the best.... runs Intel burn test fine 4h but i leave it at folding it shuts down by itself over the night do not know why...


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Well never had amd before i bought a 1055T and a crosshair IV and i am having a fight to have this at 4GHz.... lets hope for the best.... runs Intel burn test fine 4h but i leave it at folding it shuts down by itself over the night do not know why...

How much voltage do you have on vcore? what is your ram speed set to?


----------



## [CyGnus]

vcore is set in bios to 1.51v in windows shows 1.54v ram is at 1650MHz HT link i set it to 1850 i am at 308 x13. i set NB to 1.3v.
what is your advice?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
vcore is set in bios to 1.51v in windows shows 1.54v ram is at 1650MHz HT link i set it to 1850 i am at 308 x13. i set NB to 1.3v.
what is your advice?

Water Cooling









AMD's like cooler temps.


----------



## [CyGnus]

it says 50ÂºC running intel burn test


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
it says 50ÂºC running intel burn test

The TJMAX is 62c, and that's a theoretical as increasing Voltage decreases the TJMax... so in theory you are closer to the TJMax than you think.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
vcore is set in bios to 1.51v in windows shows 1.54v ram is at 1650MHz HT link i set it to 1850 i am at 308 x13. i set NB to 1.3v.
what is your advice?

try 286x14 first . Get cpu stable before ram. What do you have cpu-nb set to? Also set het back to 2.0gz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
The TJMAX is 62c, and that's a theoretical as increasing Voltage decreases the TJMax... so in theory you are closer to the TJMax than you think.

My load temp is higher than his and I have the same voltage. This does not make any sense.


----------



## [CyGnus]

even with lload line calibration on the vcore has increases of + 0.5v..... is that normal?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
My load temp is higher than his and I have the same voltage. This does not make any sense.

You have different cooling.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
even with lload line calibration on the vcore has increases of + 0.5v..... is that normal?

The same happens to me, After I updated to the latest bios.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
You have different cooling.

His cooler is alot better than mine.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
His cooler is alot better than mine.

Yes, so that's why you have higher load temps.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
even with lload line calibration on the vcore has increases of + 0.5v..... is that normal?

That is exactly what mine does with LLC enabled or on auto. LLC is good because it allows you to run at a slightly lower vcore than the chip needs when under stress. I disabled it and the chip needed more voltage to even get to windows, and probably even more to be stable.

My advice is to increase the NB to ~26-2800MHz and the cpu-nb to 1.33v. keep the HT below ~23-2400. And of course be sure your memory is stable.

And as arbalest said, when running higher vcore, 1.5v or more the max stable temperature is less than 62c........... probably more like 55c @ 1.5v. @ 1.55v on my chip the max temp is ~52c.

The average voltage needed for a stable 4GHz is ~1.525v, according to the chart on page 1.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
That is exactly what mine does with LLC enabled or on auto. LLC is good because it allows you to run at a slightly lower vcore than the chip needs when under stress. I disabled it and the chip needed more voltage to even get to windows, and probably even more to be stable.

My advice is to increase the NB to ~26-2800MHz and the cpu-nb to 1.33v. keep the HT below ~23-2400.

And as arbalest said, when running higher vcore, 1.5v or more the max stable temperature is less than 62c........... probably more like 55c @ 1.5v. @ 1.55v on my chip the max temp is ~52c.

The average voltage needed for a stable 4GHz is ~1.525v, according to the chart on page 1.









Thanks for explaining that... I'm at work right now, solving networking issues and my brain isn't allowing me to function completely.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Thanks for explaining that... I'm at work right now, solving networking issues and my brain isn't allowing me to function completely.









I will be solving network issues later when I get to work







. Same jobs.


----------



## [CyGnus]

runinng now 3900MHz 1.5v NB 2700 HT 2400
LinX shows 75 Gflops


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
runinng now 3900MHz 1.5v NB 2700 HT 2400
LinX shows 75 Gflops

Woah! You get higher than I do at 4.1ghz, must be my 1333 ram thats clocked at 1100mhz. I get 72Gflops

get ht link lower, around 2.2ghz, get nb clock higher. What is the voltage on cpu-nb?


----------



## [CyGnus]

1.32v funny thing i set the fsb to 300 but gives me 301 weird... i have 299 or 301 300 does not apply... i set it to fold lets see how it goes....


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
I will be solving network issues later when I get to work







. Same jobs.

what do you do? I handle remote VPN through VSAT


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
what do you do? I handle remote VPN through VSAT









I handle remote vpn only and local accounts within the business.

I am more like learning though, and getting paid.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
I handle remote vpn only and local accounts within the business.

Laaaaaaaame







Do something cool like me! Local Networking... bwahahahahaaaaaa. jk


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Laaaaaaaame







Do something cool like me! Local Networking... bwahahahahaaaaaa. jk

See edit.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
See edit.









You're always learning in this business







That's good to hear.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
That is exactly what mine does with LLC enabled or on auto. LLC is good because it allows you to run at a slightly lower vcore than the chip needs when under stress. I disabled it and the chip needed more voltage to even get to windows, and probably even more to be stable.

My advice is to increase the NB to ~26-2800MHz and the cpu-nb to 1.33v. keep the HT below ~23-2400. And of course be sure your memory is stable.

And as arbalest said, when running higher vcore, 1.5v or more the max stable temperature is less than 62c........... probably more like 55c @ 1.5v. @ 1.55v on my chip the max temp is ~52c.

The average voltage needed for a stable 4GHz is ~1.525v, according to the chart on page 1.









I took another look at this post. it would have been better to say the chip has less tolerance for heat at higher voltage. the tj max is the max heat supported safely which does not change. 62c is universal.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
I took another look at this post. it would have been better to say the chip has less tolerance for heat at higher voltage. the tj max is the max heat supported safely which does not change. 62c is universal.

At the Manufactured Spec Voltage... So YES, TJMax does go down proportionately to Voltage Increase.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Finally i startt to understand this now i am at 12.5 x 312 Ram 1667 NB 2820 HT link 2190

CPU 1.5v
NB 1.325v
Ram 1.85v

Lins is showing a litlle higher Gflops 75.1 to 75.7 and my PPD jumped like 1100 more







around 2200MHz Ht link seems to be the sweet spot

Testing at 4GHz success 76.4 Gflops that NB voltage sure is important.
Thanks to jj775 for helping me choose the 1055T [[]]


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Finally i startt to understand this now i am at 12.5 x 312 Ram 1667 NB 2820 HT link 2190

CPU 1.5v
NB 1.325v
Ram 1.85v

Lins is showing a litlle higher Gflops 75.1 to 75.7 and my PPD jumped like 1100 more







around 2200MHz Ht link seems to be the sweet spot

Testing at 4GHz success 76.4 Gflops that NB voltage sure is important.
Thanks to jj775 for helping me choose the 1055T [[]]

Cool! Nice to know you are happy.


----------



## hata28

one question, just curious
NB = Northbridge

or CPU-Northbridge voltage


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
one question, just curious
NB = Northbridge

or CPU-Northbridge voltage

They are both different. cpu-nb is more important, but both need voltage. For me I have 1.4v on nb, and 1.5v on cpu-nb.


----------



## hata28

Are these reading OK? it's passed LinX!

It's seem my NB is default!


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hata28* 
Are these reading OK? it's passed LinX!

It's seem my NB is default!

Cool stuff.


----------



## P09

Update: http://screensnapr.com/u/i/z05g2n.png

Passed LinX - pretty cool too! (75F ambient)


----------



## [CyGnus]

jj775 what voltages you recommend for CPU-NB NB abd CPU for 4GHz?
I am at 1.5v for 4GHz it seems hight though i am at 43ÂºC full load


----------



## arbalest

Alright! Up and Running on my 1055T









I have some stuff to do, so I'll be back tonight to push this baby!


----------



## ny_driver

Last time I ran IBT I got 81 Gflops with a time of only 60.

4200MHz(300x14)/1.525v - 3GHz NB/(cpu-nb 1.34v-nb 1.36v) - 2400 HT/1.36v - 1600 mem/1.82v...and that is 8.5 hours prime stable.

I set my FSB to 299 in the bios to get 300 in windows.

And 43c full load is great. You don't need to turn the cpu-nb up past 1.34v(as long as LLC is enabled or on auto)even for 3000MHz NB. And you should be able to leave the nb voltage at stock, but I turned mine up to 1.36v for fun.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Will try that when i arrive from work though i am very pleased with 4GHz


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Finally i startt to understand this now i am at 12.5 x 312 Ram 1667 NB 2820 HT link 2190

CPU 1.5v
NB 1.325v
Ram 1.85v

Lins is showing a litlle higher Gflops 75.1 to 75.7 and my PPD jumped like 1100 more







around 2200MHz Ht link seems to be the sweet spot

Testing at 4GHz success 76.4 Gflops that NB voltage sure is important. [[]]


Do you mean cpu-nb?


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup i have mine at 1.32v and the other 1.20v i think 4GHz stable


----------



## ny_driver

Sounds like you are on the right track. With this board and cpu overclocking is easy.

I'm trying 336 x 12.5 now(4200MHz) with 3025MHz NB and 1792 on the memory. Trying to see what timings will work now. I want to see how high the FSB will go tonight.


----------



## [CyGnus]

my mems suck but i bought them for 50â‚¬ both hehehe HyperX 2x2Gb 1600MHz cas 9-9-9-27 real cheap that made possible for em to go with the X6


----------



## ny_driver

I think 336 may be too high. I got to windows but was unstable in IBT, then I lowered the memory and it wouldn't boot.


----------



## [CyGnus]

wish the best of luck if mine stays stable at 4GHz i will not complain







if it give 100/200mhz more better for me


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Last time I ran IBT I got 81 Gflops with a time of only 60.

4200MHz(300x14)/1.525v - 3GHz NB/(cpu-nb 1.34v-nb 1.36v) - 2400 HT/1.36v - 1600 mem/1.82v...and that is 8.5 hours prime stable.

I set my FSB to 299 in the bios to get 300 in windows.

And 43c full load is great. You don't need to turn the cpu-nb up past 1.34v(as long as LLC is enabled or on auto)even for 3000MHz NB. And you should be able to leave the nb voltage at stock, but I turned mine up to 1.36v for fun.


Damn look like I need a better board, and cooling. You guys are on the ball.


----------



## ny_driver

327 x 13 for 4251MHz seems to work ok.









I had to increase the vcore from 1.525 to 1.535 to get it IBT stable with a higher FSB. Don't know about prime yet, but look at the Linpack output!







1744MHz helps that I'd say.

I don't mind sacrificing a tiny bit of NB speed and HT speed for higher memory speed.


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


327 x 13 for 4251MHz seems to work ok.









I had to increase the vcore from 1.525 to 1.535 to get it IBT stable with a higher FSB. Don't know about prime yet, but look at the Linpack output!







1744MHz helps that I'd say.

I don't mind sacrificing a tiny bit of NB speed and HT speed for higher memory speed.


Goes to bios*** brb.


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


327 x 13 for 4251MHz seems to work ok.









I had to increase the vcore from 1.525 to 1.535 to get it IBT stable with a higher FSB. Don't know about prime yet, but look at the Linpack output!







1744MHz helps that I'd say.

I don't mind sacrificing a tiny bit of NB speed and HT speed for higher memory speed.


Goes to bios*** brb.


----------



## [CyGnus]

4250MHZ that is just insane got go to my bios edit some values too hehehe hope it does at least 4.2


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


They are both different. cpu-nb is more important, but both need voltage. For me I have 1.4v on nb, and 1.5v on cpu-nb.


1.4 is max for CPU-NB. 1.5 would be fine for NB, but 1.33 is plenty on the CPU-NB even for 3000MHz.

And [CyGnus], when you said 43c max temperature were you referring to the core temperatures or the CPU temp?


----------



## [CyGnus]

i use real temp to see temperatures and it says CPU temp 43ÂºC full load folding with linX or intel burn test goes up to 49/50ÂºC


----------



## ny_driver

I've never used real temp, but I think you should try another temperature monitoring program(HWMonitor) along side real temp just to be sure the reading is not the core temperatures. The core temp. sensors on these chips is buggy. It runs way low.

EDIT: just tried real temp, and it says my processor is not supported, so how are you using it?


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


i use real temp to see temperatures and it says CPU temp 43ÂºC full load folding with linX or intel burn test goes up to 49/50ÂºC


What does everest say?

real temp is wrong, just like core temp.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well good news for me:

3780 / 2700NB / 2400HT \\\\ 270x14

@ 1.4875 / 1.2750 ! IBT maximum stable, haven't primed yet. Did some light gaming and all seems well. Memory is low though, at 1440, not sure if it can do 1800 (my next option in BIOS). It might do it at CL8, not sure. What have you got yours up ny_driver?!

EDIT: I wish RAM had 1/2 dividers... !


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Well good news for me:

3780 / 2700NB / 2400HT \\\\ 270x14

@ 1.4875 / 1.2750 ! IBT maximum stable, haven't primed yet. Did some light gaming and all seems well. Memory is low though, at 1440, not sure if it can do 1800 (my next option in BIOS). It might do it at CL8, not sure. What have you got yours up ny_driver?!

EDIT: I wish RAM had 1/2 dividers... !


Glad you've got it stable GanjaSMK. I'll puff to that.









Got the dimms @ 1744MHz 7-7-7-21-28. Haven't tried memtest, but they are IBT stable.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Yeah I'll definitely prime that later, checking 8-8-8-24 for 1800 w/ memtest86+ as I type this. 1.88v, should be enough, lets hope there's no errors!

*EDIT:* 8 no good, trying 9. 9 no good either..







I'll just have to wait for a newer board, or see how tight I can take em. Happy for now.


----------



## [CyGnus]

when i get home i will try everest and core temp so be sure







by the way the amx Temperature for these chips are what? 62ÂºC? that is pretty low.......


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


when i get home i will try everest and core temp so be sure







by the way the amx Temperature for these chips are what? *62ÂºC*? that is pretty low.......


Correct!


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Yeah I'll definitely prime that later, checking 8-8-8-24 for 1800 w/ memtest86+ as I type this. 1.88v, should be enough, lets hope there's no errors!

*EDIT:* 8 no good, trying 9.


Mine are idling @ 1.92v set to "auto". They go up some when stressing.


----------



## [CyGnus]

so 60/61ÂºC completly safe and 62Âºc we damage the CPU? these amd are really weird....


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well, you should try and give it a little bit of a buffer. Most people will tell you that constant 24/7 55c + is no good. But if you're reaching 55c with Prime you're probably going to be alright, because you'll likely never keep it that high during other usage, unless you do heavy folding.


----------



## ny_driver

It's not as black and white as that.

The temperature it will remain stable @ is ~62c with stock voltage. When you increase the vcore, you lower the maximum stable temperature. For example with my chip set to 1.55v, the max stable temperature is ~52c.

Yes, prolonged 62c would eventually damage the chip.


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


It's not as black and white as that.

The temperature it will remain stable @ is ~62c with stock voltage. When you increase the vcore, you lower the maximum stable temperature. For example with my chip set to 1.55v, the max stable temperature is ~52c.

Yes, prolonged 62c would eventually damage the chip.


If this was true, all my phenom would have died.


----------



## [CyGnus]

howww how do you know that? for 1.51v whats the max CPU temp? 57/58? this is just stupid by amd.... they could leave a margin for us to play at will like intel does (100Tjmax)


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


howww how do you know that? for 1.51v whats the max CPU temp? 57/58? this is just stupid by amd.... they could leave a margin for us to play at will like intel does (100Tjmax)


Dont you see it makes no sense?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


If this was true, all my phenom would have died.


Honestly, do some research before making statements like this.

LOTS of us on here have killed chips and suffered Degraded chips from prolonged over-volting and high temps.


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Honestly, do some research before making statements like this.

LOTS of us on here have killed chips and suffered Degraded chips from prolonged over-volting and high temps.


Temps higher than 65c+, not 55c . Overvolting 1.575 and up, not 1.5v. No need for exaggeration.

I had many chips too.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


howww how do you know that? for 1.51v whats the max CPU temp? 57/58? this is just stupid by amd.... they could leave a margin for us to play at will like intel does (100Tjmax)


I'm not sure what you're asking or getting at. Giving yourself a buffer on an OC is what most people do. Some have theirs higher, some lower.

I try to keep all of my chips from hitting 55c, which, hasn't happened yet. I have great cooling for AIR and the ambient is maintained (generally). So when I prime/IBT my absolute MAX has ever been 50c. But, granted, that's at 3.8 or less. 4Ghz could be a different storry.

I think you're mixed up as to what the chip can handle. You can figure that anywhere close to the 62c mark is not good if maintained for long durations. However, if you peak at near that mark, you're most likely fine. Again, unless you are doing heavy folding or really intensive rendering/encoding that maintains constant loads at peak then you will find that your chip will degrade and have performance issues when the temp is high like that.

Again, you can have your 'own' buffer. Like I said most people are in the 55c range with Phenom II's. Now, Thubans are still new and there has been a lot of misinformation and differences in voltages. But it basically the same architecture as the Deneb's.


----------



## ny_driver

I set my chip to 1.55v/4.2Ghz and ran prime without the A/C on and it was hitting 52c and was failing.

When I keep it under 52c it is stable all day @ increased vcore.

That's how I know.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


Temps higher than 65c+, not 55c . Overvolting 1.575 and up, not 1.5v. No need for exaggeration.

I had many chips too.


I'm not commenting on that statement you just made... I'm referring to almost ALL of your comments in this thread.

I'm pretty sure it was you whom we explained the TJMax drop due to higher voltage as well.

Please, for the sake of the forum, don't just post nonsense.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


Dont you see it makes no sense?


It's a fact whether it makes sense or not.

And I'm totally with arbalest...quit telling people to do reckless stupid stuff.

What makes you the qualified expert on safe temperatures for AMD chips?


----------



## ny_driver

Ok back to my 1055T now........... with 4251MHz, 2943MHz, 2289MHz, and 1744MHz I just got a new 3dmark06 personal record of 25,607 points....a gain of nearly 400 points over my previous setup.







Higher CPU and or DRAM frequency = higher FPS......duhhh


----------



## arbalest

Ok, so whittling down the Voltage... Still on my M4A79XTD EVO board... my FX790 GD70 isn't here yet







I'm sure that board will definitely help me drop the voltage, and keep vdroop to a minimum.

Currently 4GHz -- 286x14 -- 1.5v (CPU-Z)


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Ok, so whittling down the Voltage... Still on my M4A79XTD EVO board... my FX790 GD70 isn't here yet







I'm sure that board will definitely help me drop the voltage, and keep vdroop to a minimum.

Currently 4GHz -- 286x14 -- 1.5v (CPU-Z)


Dude i'm right there with you. My M4A78T-E is *really* holding back this processor. I need 1.4875 just to _load_ into Windows @ 270x14. And the vdroop is horrid, something like nearly .06v...


----------



## ny_driver

I think that's (what I thought) I needed for 4GHz







, but I didn't stay there long enough to find out if I could run lower vcore.

I've got this chip figured out pretty good I think, at least with this board. I'm glad I bought both. Seems like I need a lot of voltage though sortof. If I disable LLC I can't even get to windows, which tells me I really need all of 1.58v because that's how far LLC spikes the vcore(.05v). Oh well. It runs good.


----------



## arbalest

OK, so until my board gets here, and my new FANS for my Rads get here...

4GHz @ 1.5v -- 2800NB -- 15xx DDR3. I tried to validate, but CPU-z is outdated on my box. I'll update in a few.

**EDIT** http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1306266


----------



## [CyGnus]

4.1GHz running intel burn test (1h now)







CPU NB 1.36v NB 1.36v CPU 1.512v
Everest is showing 57ÂºC

78.7Gflops


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Meanwhile....

My UD3P still wont boot above 281 fsb


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
Meanwhile....

My UD3P still wont boot above 281 fsb

Same problem with this board, 279 is the max i can boot. 280 it stays black.

Thinking of getting the Asus M4A78-E or the M4A79-Deluxe. Still would like to have a DDR2 mainboard.

Anyone has some experience with one off those mainboards? How well do they OC?


----------



## Psycho666

FSB/Multiplier: 287 / 14
CPU Speed: 4017,5Mhz
NB Speed: 2870 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.5v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3v
RAM Speed: 1524Mhz
Motherboard: Crosshair IV Formula

how's this? are there any voltages that are too high?


----------



## anand00x

What is a good thermal paste to apply between my 1055T and my A.L.C. Eco water cooling unit?


----------



## Psycho666

mx-2, mx-3, ocz freeze, those are the best ones that come to mind


----------



## [CyGnus]

Psyco666 they are ok not hight at all


----------



## Psycho666

ok cool








thanx CyGnus








was just wondering, cause my temps are too high for my liking








mobo, sb and nb are idling around 50c
cpu stresses at 52c


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

My 1055T is out for delivery, should have it set up today. I'm getting quite exited.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
ok cool








thanx CyGnus








was just wondering, cause my temps are too high for my liking








mobo, sb and nb are idling around 50c
cpu stresses at 52c

Mine are too... BUT, I have a weak pump and not so great fans (soon to be remedied). I initially chose a weaker DangerDen pump because it was SUPER quiet, but it's not enough to really cool high vcore on this chip. It was MORE than enough for my 720BE @ 3.8GHz @ 1.6vcore, but for this not so much









Got me some Xiggy Fans coming... Any recommendations on a high flow pump?


----------



## ny_driver

I'm using Swiftech MCP-655B that came with my kit....works great. I'm sure there are better.


----------



## mltno

im trying to see if these temps would be safe for everyday usage. What is TMPIN0, ive heard thats cpu socket temp and that it should not exceed 62C ? I know you add around 8-10C what coretemp reports to figure current cpu temp but TMPIN0 is 12-14C above it.
Also in this screenshot i had cpu nb set to 1.2 but prime runs fine would there be any need for me to raise to 1.3 or how much would temps increase








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## GanjaSMK

Generally your TMPIN0 is your CPU and TMPIN1 would be NB/Motherboard sensors and if you had TMPIN2 that would be SB/GFX sensors board depending. Sometimes some boards are read backwards or mixed up by HWMonitor, ie. TMPIN2 will be CPU and things can get reversed.

Your's looks correct with TMPIN0 being your CPU. If you have doubts you can run AMD Overdrive to correlate each temperature setting, or use one that may have been provided with your MSI driver installation package (ASUS has something called PC Probe).

60c is hot and reading your temps high/low it seems you idle at 38c. That's very hot for an idling temp. You should look into reseating or better cooling. But temps so far are 'within' spec, however, you should really have a buffer of 5-10c before you get yourself worried.

*EDIT:* I also see you've only been running prime for one hour in that screenshot. That's not good because your temps will go up the longer it runs.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
FSB/Multiplier: 287 / 14
CPU Speed: 4017,5Mhz
NB Speed: 2870 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.5v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3v
RAM Speed: 1524Mhz
Motherboard: Crosshair IV Formula

how's this? are there any voltages that are too high?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
ok cool








thanx CyGnus








was just wondering, cause my temps are too high for my liking








mobo, sb and nb are idling around 50c
cpu stresses at 52c


Have you tried dropping the voltages at all? They aren't unsafe, but it would lower your temps. CPU temps seem high have you tried reseating the block?


----------



## mltno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Generally your TMPIN0 is your CPU and TMPIN1 would be NB/Motherboard sensors and if you had TMPIN2 that would be SB/GFX sensors board depending. Sometimes some boards are read backwards or mixed up by HWMonitor, ie. TMPIN2 will be CPU and things can get reversed.

Your's looks correct with TMPIN0 being your CPU. If you have doubts you can run AMD Overdrive to correlate each temperature setting, or use one that may have been provided with your MSI driver installation package (ASUS has something called PC Probe).

60c is hot and reading your temps high/low it seems you idle at 38c. That's very hot for an idling temp. You should look into reseating or better cooling. But temps so far are 'within' spec, however, you should really have a buffer of 5-10c before you get yourself worried.

*EDIT:* I also see you've only been running prime for one hour in that screenshot. That's not good because your temps will go up the longer it runs.

Have removed heatsink and cleaned cpu like 3 times already so it just might not be good enough or i keep doing the same thing wrong. Im using isoproply alcohol 91 % but it doesnt seem to get it all off on cpu it still leaves like grey blotches over it. That definitely is to hot if thats my cpu temp, i dont get why its differing from coretemp by so much for example idle on coretemp shows 21C but hwmonitor shows actual as 38!?!

I opened up amd overdrive cpu tmep is showing as 21c Idle and under board status TMPIN1 is 37C, TMPIN3 is 30C but TMPIN2 is showing as 128C!!!( edit just read its a bug )


----------



## GanjaSMK

It's common for the AMD chipsets to show the 128c misread. It's just a bug.

To be sure of your temperatures you need to correlate which ones are which according to AMD OD versus what other monitoring programs you're using are.

You can also get a quick check from your BIOS hardware monitor to be sure you're reading things right.

For instance my NB will idle higher than my CPU by about 2~4c depending on whether my video card is sucking out some of the hot air (otherwise it drifts over the NB and leaves it slightly hotter).

That is not the case with all motherboards though, some idle lower than the CPU.


----------



## brodie337

Bloody stoked with my 1055!

Mind if I join?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I added a 2nd fan to my venomous X it just dropped 2/3ÂºC.... i was hopping it did more ohh well better then nothing. the CPU is at 50ÂºC Full loaded at 1.512v 4GHz


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
I added a 2nd fan to my venomous X it just dropped 2/3ÂºC.... i was hopping it did more ohh well better then nothing. the CPU is at 50ÂºC Full loaded at 5.12v 4GHz

That is a huge drop.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
I added a 2nd fan to my venomous X it just dropped 2/3ÂºC.... i was hopping it did more ohh well better then nothing. the CPU is at 50ÂºC Full loaded at *5.12v* 4GHz









WHAT?! And it still WORKS?! Best chip EVER defies physics?!!??


----------



## [CyGnus]

typo 1.512v (edited) and the fans are 2 scythes of 25mm should i upgrade to 2 38mm fans? they have more air pressure for sure.... maybe 2 ultra kazes 2k rpm


----------



## jj775

want to update my oc in this thread.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
typo 1.512v (edited) and the fans are 2 scythes of 25mm should i upgrade to 2 38mm fans? they have more air pressure for sure.... maybe 2 ultra kazes 2k rpm

You just need colder air going in....


----------



## [CyGnus]

jj775 is 2200 HT link Better then 2400? for cpu temp i use coretemp with +10ÂºC offset on all cores since it has 10degrees of error 50/51ÂºC is not bad i thin jj775 what are your temps?


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
jj775 is 2200 HT link Better then 2400? for cpu temp i use coretemp with +10ÂºC offset on all cores since it has 10degrees of error 50/51ÂºC is not bad i thin jj775 what are your temps?

58c everest.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I took back my Gateway prebuilt system and GTS 250 card and got my money back and i plan to join the club in a few weeks, I plan to buy a Phenom II X6 1055T myself.


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I took back my Gateway prebuilt system and GTS 250 card and got my money back and i plan to join the club in a few weeks, I plan to buy a Phenom II X6 1055T myself.










Fantastic









What motherboard are you planning to buy?


----------



## [CyGnus]

OK just ordered the 2 Ultra Kazes 2K RPM







lets see if it is true that the 38mm are better then the 25mm for push pull


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


OK just ordered the 2 Ultra Kazes 2K RPM







lets see if it is true that the 38mm are better then the 25mm for push pull










Yea 2.4ghz is ok, but after performance goes down. Also the keeping it at 2.0ghz -2.2ghz is more stable.


----------



## [CyGnus]

well mine is fine at 4009MHz HT 2375 Mem Freq 2980MHz so i will keep it like this maybe 1 or 2 more FSB to stay at 2400 /3000


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


Fantastic









What motherboard are you planning to buy?


Well i was going to go with one of those DIY newegg combo deals with one of the six cores in it, however there mb's only have ddr2 slot, i want to start using ddr3 if i plan to go higher in specs. I will make a thread soon , and get some help.


----------



## nzhaystack

Could someone tell me if my PSU is ok for with my 1055t running at 3.5ghz.. Here are some specs of it:

RS-500w: Raidmax
. Two separate +12V rails provide most stable current to CPU, GPU and Drives
. 120mm low-noise cooling fan
. 1 x 20+4pin Main ATX connector
. 1 x 8pin (4+4) EPS12V, 1 x Floppy connector
. 4 x SATA , 4 x Peripheral connectors
. 1 x PCI-Express (6+2pin) connector
. 115/230V and On/Off switch button
. Attractive black sand coating finish
. +3.3V=30A, +5V=45A, +12V1=18A, +12V2=16A
. Dimensions: 150 x 140 x 85mm (WxDxH)


----------



## hata28

You should get some more reliable brand instead of Raidmax. I had it b4, usually last for a few months. Something like OCZ, Antec, Corsair ..etc. And You might want to consider high power, anything more than 650W.


----------



## nzhaystack

I remember when i joined this group it has like 80 pages now like 112!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Ok you guys can add me. Proud 1055T user

FSB/Multiplier:14
CPU Speed: 4100
NB Speed: 2376
CPU Voltage:1.53v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.36
RAM Speed:1584
Motherboard: Asus crosshair IV


----------



## nzhaystack

Could someone give me the max amount of ghz i could get my cpu up to without getting a new psu... psu specs are on page 112.. I kept my build for my 1055t really really cheap because i needed something as a temporary upgrade. I am planning to spend a good 4k on a rig with an AMD bulldozer when it gets released


----------



## [CyGnus]

You just have to keep pushing it, how would we know.... But 4GHz no problem at all


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
You just have to keep pushing it, how would we know.... But 4GHz no problem at all

Thanks Man! My new cooler is going to be here tommorow so i'l get that up and running and post some new speeds


----------



## [CyGnus]

I just managed to 4100MHz hehehe my new Ultra Kazes arrive tomorrow or monday hope i can get to 4.2GHz


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
I just managed to 4100MHz hehehe my new Ultra Kazes arrive tomorrow or monday hope i can get to 4.2GHz

I may have to go get a Crosshair if Biostar doesn't come up with a BIOS update soon


----------



## arbalest

You all have convinced me to go Crosshair IV -- As soon as I get my GD70 I'll offload that and use the $$ to go with the Crosshair









I should have done it in the first place. My EVO board is actually doing pretty darn well with the 1055t but I WANT LLC!!!!

It was a DREAM OC'ing my QX6850 and Q9400 on my Maximus Extreme board, and I imagine it's no different here.


----------



## [CyGnus]

arbalest yup i had a q9400 with a rampage formula and i love it so from now on i will always have ROG boards they are the best, a little expensive but worth it!


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
arbalest yup i had a q9400 with a rampage formula and i love it so from now on i will always have ROG boards they are the best, a little expensive but worth it!

Yeah... Gonna have to look for some deals. My girl will kill me if I drop $250 on a new board, seeing as how I just bought the 1055T and told her my 790 board would suffice.







Have a wedding to pay for, sooooooo if my GD70 EVER arrives I'll just dump it and my EVO board off to soak up some of the cost of the Crosshair IV.

*Edit* The Maximus Extreme was an X38 board, but it took my Q9400 to the only 4GHz runs it ever saw. My P5Q could pull 3.8GHz with ease, but getting to 4GHz was just too much. Gotta love those ROG boards


----------



## jj775

update me again.


----------



## hata28

Stable now with increase HT to 2869Hz!


----------



## jj775

^ nice wallpaper.


----------



## [CyGnus]

The HT will performe better below 2400MHz. Run some test and see for yourself


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


The HT will performe better below 2400MHz. Run some test and see for yourself


My comment has nothing to do with performance, but I have heard that running your HTT and NB at matching speeds (or close) actually helps maintain stability.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have mine at 2400/3000


----------



## nzhaystack

New Cooler finally arrived today







ultra happy !!!!!!! Tempratures are as follows:

IDLE
Stock: 43
New: 32

LOAD:
Stock:65
Load: 57,58

So until i get a decent PSU how about i try 3.8ghz at 1.45v?


----------



## goldbranch

Hi all, I just got my hand on a new 1055t processor for a few days and it's also a pleasure to post my first thread in this forum









I'm currently running my processor at 3.6Ghz on stock heatsink, 1.35 vcore and temps really got me confused although I've run prime95 for about 6.5 hours with no problem so far .

FSB/Multiplier: x14
CPU Speed: 3612Mhz
NB Speed: x8 2064MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.35v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.175v
RAM Speed: DDR3 1376MHz, 7-7-7-20, 1.65v
Motherboard: Asrock 880GMH/USB3

Please look at the picture below.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I don't know why my CPU temp is actually higher than the core temps.
Besides, I figured from the picture that my core temps in speedfan matched those in HWmonitor while CPU temp matched CPUTIN (the ones that I marked with red and blue circles).
*And more importantly, which temp (cpu temp or core temps) is the one that we usually refer to something like "below 60C and you're fine"?*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Do you guys think I should be ok with this setup or I should underclock to reduce the low temps?
And with my Cooler Master GeminII S coming next week, would I be able to reach 3.8Ghz stable?*
All suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Yogi

CPU temp is more important and you're gunna want that below 62c. So I would stop the test and lower your clocks.


----------



## goldbranch

But as I remember, running prime95 at stock speed already bumped my CPU temp to 60C while the core temps were about 44-45C.
I really did not expect AMD to make their chips running stock speed at 60C load which is too close to the 62C limit.
And I found it very weird when my cpu temp is higher than the core temps. Normally it should be the other way around, shouldn't it?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldbranch* 
But as I remember, running prime95 at stock speed already bumped my CPU temp to 60C while the core temps were about 44-45C.
I really did not expect AMD to make their chips running stock speed at 60C load which is too close to the 62C limit.
And I found it very weird when my cpu temp is higher than the core temps. *Normally it should be the other way around, shouldn't it?*


With AMD chips it certainly hasn't been the case (at least with Phenom II's). The core temps are lower on almost all processors in that branding. I'd probably bet the Athlon's are also.

The core temp sensors aren't all that accurate to begin with and without getting technical your CPU is more accurate (albeit still not truly accurate) than your cores.

Stay under 62c and preferably under 55c on full loads with high voltage.


----------



## Hazardbox

Dont have mine yet. Replacing my trusty 720 BE thats going in a seperate computer


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well i changed the 2 slip stream 1900rpm 110cfm 25mm fans in push pull with 2 ultra kazes 2000rpm 88CFM 38mm the temps dropped 3ÂºC nothing major but is less and i found out that VDDA voltage at 2.7v (default 2.52v) stabilizes the vdroop


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


With AMD chips it certainly hasn't been the case (at least with Phenom II's). The core temps are lower on almost all processors in that branding. I'd probably bet the Athlon's are also.

The core temp sensors aren't all that accurate to begin with and without getting technical your CPU is more accurate (albeit still not truly accurate) than your cores.

*Stay under 62c and preferably under 55c on full loads with high voltage.*


So you suggest that I should refer to CPU temp rather than core temps?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Install core temp and add more 10ÂºC of offset to all cores and you have the real temp of the CPU for folders try to keep it at 55ÂºC full load not more but the max temp is 62ÂºC


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Install core temp and add more 10ÂºC of offset to all cores and you have the real temp of the CPU for folders try to keep it at 55ÂºC full load not more but the max temp is 62ÂºC


3.1ghz northbridge owns


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


So you suggest that I should refer to CPU temp rather than core temps?


Yes, core temps do not matter. The socket temps matter. Watch your CPU temp. Do not use "Core Temp" it's often fairly inaccurate.

Use HWMonitor. Has a much cleaner layout anyways.


----------



## newbile

do you guys leave turbo on or off?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Off for me.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Yes, core temps do not matter. The socket temps matter. Watch your CPU temp. Do not use "Core Temp" it's often fairly inaccurate.

Use HWMonitor. Has a much cleaner layout anyways.


I used speedfan and HWmonitor to monitor my temps.
Can anyone explain what the CPUTIN temp in HWMonitor refers to because all core temps in my HWmonitor show no more than 52C.


----------



## GanjaSMK

As for HWMonitor it (as seen in most cases for AMD based boards and chipsets) will report accurate sensor information so long as your sensors report accurately. Take note on what those temps are:

TMPIN0 = CPU Temp
TMPIN1 = NB/Motherboard Temp
TMPIN2 = SB/Onboard Video Temp (motheroard depending)

Now, this is not true of all boards. Most ASUS boards usually report this way but other boards may not. For instance MSI may report the temperatures differently as such:

TMPIN0 = NB/Motherboard Temp
TMPIN1 = CPU Temp
TMPIN2 = SB/Onboard Video Temp (motheroard depending)

You need to use multiple monitors to see which temps are which. Use Everest, AOD, HWMonitor together. Disable ACC if it's on, could be screwing with your core sensors.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


As for HWMonitor it (as seen in most cases for AMD based boards and chipsets) will report accurate sensor information so long as your sensors report accurately. Take note on what those temps are:

TMPIN0 = CPU Temp
TMPIN1 = NB/Motherboard Temp
TMPIN2 = SB/Onboard Video Temp (motheroard depending)

Now, this is not true of all boards. Most ASUS boards usually report this way but other boards may not. For instance MSI may report the temperatures differently as such:

TMPIN0 = NB/Motherboard Temp
TMPIN1 = CPU Temp
TMPIN2 = SB/Onboard Video Temp (motheroard depending)

You need to use multiple monitors to see which temps are which. Use Everest, AOD, HWMonitor together. Disable ACC if it's on, could be screwing with your core sensors.


Would you mind posting a picture of your 1055t running prime95 and monitored by HWMonitor? That I can compare much more easily (no need to be exactly the same with your figures but I need to get an idea on how much temp would a stable overclock show).


----------



## GanjaSMK




----------



## Gerik

please update mine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*












I really appreciate the pic.
However, how couldn't I find the CPUTIN temp in your HWMonitor?
And by that pic, would you say your load temp is currently 40C or 44C?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


I really appreciate the pic.
However, how couldn't I find the CPUTIN temp in your HWMonitor?
And by that pic, would you say your load temp is currently 40C or 44C?



It is not labeled CPUTIN, it is labeled TMPIN0/1/2.

The first temperature is my CPU temp. It was at 44c, but that's nothing and is low because P95 had only been running maybe a minute or two. My max temps are 49~50c with this current overclock.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Well i changed the 2 slip stream 1900rpm 110cfm 25mm fans in push pull with 2 ultra kazes 2000rpm 88CFM 38mm the temps dropped 3ÂºC nothing major but is less and i found out that VDDA voltage at 2.7v (default 2.52v) stabilizes the vdroop










setting the VDDA to 2.7v stops the voltage fluctuations?
that would be awesome!
gonna try that when i get home


----------



## newbile

how high can you guys OC on stock vcore?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newbile*


how high can you guys OC on stock vcore?


mine is running [email protected], i think the stock Vcore is 1.35v with my setup which would probably get me to about ~3.6ghz


----------



## newbile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


mine is running [email protected], i think the stock Vcore is 1.35v with my setup which would probably get me to about ~3.6ghz


what were your memory speeds?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


setting the VDDA to 2.7v stops the voltage fluctuations?
that would be awesome!
gonna try that when i get home










Typically if you have LLC enabled, leave VDDA on AUTO. VDDA will bump your vcore waaaaay past where you need it if not set correctly.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Typically if you have LLC enabled, leave VDDA on AUTO. VDDA will bump your vcore waaaaay past where you need it if not set correctly.










ok, but LLC doesn't work perfect








it's still jumping all over the place...and i really want that gone


----------



## [CyGnus]

Easy fix put VDDA voltage to 2.7v with me it helped a lot i am testing now lower vcore since i put that at 2.7v and is working








here is a pic of my system already in push pull


----------



## Psycho666

ok, so VDDA on 2.7v and LLC disabled then?


----------



## [CyGnus]

LLC on


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


ok, so VDDA on 2.7v and LLC disabled then?


Don't jump ahead of yourself and risk your board...

Start by figuring out the Optimal Voltage WITH LLC enabled that you Error Out/Crash on an ALMOST stable Overclock, and I mean ALMOST stable. Like your VCORE doesn't drop to that point everytime you're watching CPU-Z, so you know when you're gonna crash when LLC doesn't keep you within the threshold.

THEN, start at the lowest VDDA and work up from there, making sure to test in between.


----------



## Psycho666

the problem is:
with LLC on my load voltage is about 0.05v higher then idle.
in the bios the Vcore is set to 1.50v but with load it goes up to 1.55v
that's not what i expect from LLC


----------



## [CyGnus]

VDDA is the same thing as CPU PLL from what i've read and saw isl ike this:

CPU Vcore 1.450v VDDA 2.5 Vcore is 1.449v
CPU Vcore 1.450v VDDA 2.7 Vcore is 1.443v
measured by a multimeter. And AMD says max recommended is 2.8v

I saw all this in google hope it help's you guys i am at 2.7v 24/7


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


VDDA is the same thing as CPU PLL from what i've read and saw isl ike this:

CPU Vcore 1.450v VDDA 2.5 Vcore is 1.449v
CPU Vcore 1.450v VDDA 2.7 Vcore is 1.443v
measured by a multimeter. And AMD says max recommended is 2.8v

I saw all this in google hope it help's you guys i am at 2.7v 24/7


Yes, but those are for a different board. All boards will differ (even same model), so use it sparingly.

And Psycho666,

That's what LLC essentially is. It boosts your voltage to maintain (as close as it can) what you set, and since there is such a heavy load being place, it sometimes may overcompensate.


----------



## [CyGnus]

arbalest i agree


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


arbalest i agree










Thanks. No discredit to you, I was just making sure that everyone knows voltages are all dependent on an individuals setup.









Now, I will say that if someone does have a very similiar setup to yours, 90% of the time, you can mimic that and it will work, but it's not usually your "optimal" setup.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup every system is different we can have 10 1055T's and all give different overclocks


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


It is not labeled CPUTIN, it is labeled TMPIN0/1/2.

The first temperature is my CPU temp. It was at 44c, but that's nothing and is low because P95 had only been running maybe a minute or two. My max temps are 49~50c with this current overclock.


So I listened to you and dropped my CPU to 3.4Ghz, stock voltage (1.325v)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Are the temps ok now? Since I mostly just play games, I don't think the processor will be pushed as hard as Prime95 does.

My Cooler Master GeminII S is coming next week, hopefully I may be able to push it to 3.8Ghz then








Anyway, thanks for your help. I'm very much appreciated.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Use everest for temps its a very good program but maybe this is kind of personal choice i guess though i find it more accurate... for me you have 54ÂºC (not the 60 the shows or the 44Âº) try it and see


----------



## jazznaz

Up and running with my 1055T now - great temperatures! Idling at 28C at the moment, only just above room temperature.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Use everest for temps its a very good program but maybe this is kind of personal choice i guess though i find it more accurate... for me you have 54ÂºC (not the 60 the shows or the 44Âº) try it and see


Thanks for your advice but I tried everest ultimate 5.50 and the goddamn program did not recognize my motherboard (Asrock 880GMH/USB3)


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jazznaz*


Up and running with my 1055T now - great temperatures! Idling at 28C at the moment, only just above room temperature.










WHAt?! You've got the 95w version??!

I should send mine back to Newegg and get that! lol


----------



## jazznaz

Yeah, I'd been checking Aria.co.uk every day since they came in for preorder. They sold out within two days and now they're back to only listing the 125W version


----------



## newbile

i cant OC my 1055t on stock vcore ]= 
i tried and tried but nothing works.


----------



## Psycho666

just tried it with VDDA @ 2.7v
no change at all








still goes up to 1.55v


----------



## GanjaSMK

You should really leave VDDA on 'Auto'. It will adjust itself and most boards will do a good job of keeping it where it needs to be.


----------



## [CyGnus]

theses 38mm fans rock i am at 4100MHz 1.48v, with the 25mm i needed 1.525v lol weird but is how it is








Hope somebody oc's the 95w versions wanna see how they do


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
just tried it with VDDA @ 2.7v
no change at all








still goes up to 1.55v

Your LLC is doing exactly what it's supposed to, I assume, because mine does it too. It makes it so you can run a slightly lower vcore than the chip needs when stressed.

And goldbranch those temps are way too hot, you gotta figure something out. It's like your case must not be getting any air flow at all, or something.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Whaaaatttttupppp mah brotha ny_driver!

Thinking I might be able to get my vcore down after all... still testing. But the good news is 1.4v gets up to 3.6/2580 (but just failed Prime, might have been the OC on my RAM though, checking now). I'm getting excited.


----------



## ny_driver

Sup' GanjaSMK.

Just got home from working in Baltimore. Gonna fire up prime here in a few after it gets cooled off in here. Gotta see if my 4256Mhz(304x14) is stable past the 1 hour I ran it for Wednesday.

Updates later.


----------



## arbalest

You think I could return the 1055T I have to Newegg for the 95w version?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
You think I could return the 1055T I have to Newegg for the 95w version?

No sense in not trying to. Lower power, maybe higher clocks at less voltage? Why not try?!

@ ny_driver

Well seems my CPU/NB voltages weren't so splendid. Because 1.4v on 3.6 is seeming pretty feasible as P95 just keeps freezing or showing a core failure. I just keep upping the CPU/NB and it's lasting longer so perhaps I was off in that regard (especially after finding out that with things on 'Auto' the board+chip default the CPU/NB voltage to 1.375







! I was shocked..)

If this rig will do 3.6 @ 1.4 stable, I'd hope I could to 3.8 at not too far off instead of 1.4875/1.275.

Reporting back as the results finalize...


----------



## ny_driver

Right now I have all voltages set to "auto" except vcore. The max BIOS will set vcore on "auto" is 1.475, which isn't enough. I have been running prime for half an hour now @ 4256MHz(304x14), 3040MHz NB, 2432MHz HT, and 1620MHz DDR.

Check out the temps. and voltages under load.


----------



## GanjaSMK

1.6v! Looking good, temps are sure good. Nice work!


----------



## ny_driver

LLC my friend LLC.

I have it set to 1.55, but it apparently needs 1.6. Oh well...we'll see how long a 1055T can take 1.55v or so.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
You think I could return the 1055T I have to Newegg for the 95w version?

I do not see why you would return a perfectly working chip.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
I do not see why you would return a perfectly working chip.

Less Power Draw and Lower temps









PLUS, I'm about to be running 3x 4890 Toxics + 2 New Pumps + Multiple Power Sucking Fans.

My Galaxy 1000DXX can only take so much


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Less Power Draw and Lower temps









PLUS, I'm about to be running 3x 4890 Toxics + 2 New Pumps + Multiple Power Sucking Fans.

My Galaxy 1000DXX can only take so much









What a coincidence...I'm about to be running 3 x 4890 reference cards(2 Sapphire and 1 ASUS) as soon as my other Sapphire gets back from RMA.









EDIT: although I am concerned that my PSU will need replacing. I only have 11.63v on the 12v rail now with 2 cards in there. It's stable as could be though @ 11.63 though. No vdroop.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
What a coincidence...I'm about to be running 3 x 4890 reference cards(2 Sapphire and 1 ASUS) as soon as my other Sapphire gets back from RMA.









EDIT: although I am concerned that my PSU will need replacing. I only have 11.63v on the 12v rail now with 2 cards in there. It's stable as could be though @ 11.63 though. No vdroop.

Do you really notice a performance difference in games with 3x 4890's compared to 2?

Not that it will change my mind...


----------



## ny_driver

Don't know yet, but I have been told that the improvement is pretty good from 2 to 3...better than 3 to 4. Find out in about 2 weeks.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Don't know yet, but I have been told that the improvement is pretty good from 2 to 3...better than 3 to 4. Find out in about 2 weeks.









Hmmm... We'll have to compare


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Right now I have all voltages set to "auto" except vcore. The max BIOS will set vcore on "auto" is 1.475, which isn't enough. I have been running prime for half an hour now @ 4256MHz(304x14), 3040MHz NB, 2432MHz HT, and 1620MHz DDR.

Check out the temps. and voltages under load.









Failing for some reason.







Going to try lowering the NB a notch.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Yep mine also wouldn't stabilize much lower.









I think it's time for a proper PSU and a new motherboard...


----------



## [CyGnus]

ny driver you can add an extra 10c therethe oonly prgram that is accurate is everest, for me is the only one who report's higher temps an that is + 10ÂºC


----------



## anand00x

The setup waiting on the 5870 to arrive on Monday so I can Eyefinity and use all 3 monitors along with 2xAgility 2's to put into Raid 0 so I can finally start the machine.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


ny driver you can add an extra 10c therethe oonly prgram that is accurate is everest, for me is the only one who report's higher temps an that is + 10ÂºC


I don't think ny_driver (or others) need to add 10c to HWMonitor's reading unless your motherboard sensors are way off.

We would be experiencing much different results if our temps were 10c higher...


----------



## [CyGnus]

i have tested 6 programs 5 say 41Âºc and Everest says 50/51Âºc so i am stiking with what everest says until a new bios update that fixes this.







I want to push this sucker even more but i do not want to give more volts because of temps...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Ah well so be it as it is with your own experience.

For me on this board all monitors report the same temperatures, across the board. No difference except maybe 1c because of report rates.








I too am awaiting further BIOS updates, but I fear the current may perhaps be the last on this board!


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


i have tested 6 programs 5 say 41Âºc and Everest says 50/51Âºc so i am stiking with what everest says until a new bios update that fixes this.







I want to push this sucker even more but i do not want to give more volts because of temps...


Have you tried the RC Tweak It program for monitoring the BIOS from another computer through the ROG connect USB cable which came with the CHIV?

I get the same temperatures from all windows programs, and the same from RC Tweak It. And if you notice in the screenshot.....the reading from core temp is the same as the readings from HWMonitors core readings. Therefore I go by the CPU temp, like I said.

Why would you be waiting for a BIOS update when 0905 is new and works perfect?

RC Tweak It reads 18c on my CPU this morning, just like HWMonitior and PC ProbeII. Go with what works.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *anand00x*


The setup waiting on the 5870 to arrive on Monday so I can Eyefinity and use all 3 monitors along with 2xAgility 2's to put into Raid 0 so I can finally start the machine.




Looks good!!


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


i have tested 6 programs 5 say 41Âºc and Everest says 50/51Âºc so i am stiking with what everest says until a new bios update that fixes this.







I want to push this sucker even more but i do not want to give more volts because of temps...


Right on man. Everest is accurate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Have you tried the RC Tweak It program for monitoring the BIOS from another computer through the ROG connect USB cable which came with the CHIV?

I get the same temperatures from all windows programs, and the same from RC Tweak It. And if you notice in the screenshot.....the reading from core temp is the same as the readings from HWMonitors core readings. Therefore I go by the CPU temp, like I said.

Why would you be waiting for a BIOS update when 0905 is new and works perfect?

RC Tweak It reads 18c on my CPU this morning, just like HWMonitior and PC ProbeII. Go with what works.









Looks good!!


As said before core temp is off by 10c. Stop tricking yourself.


----------



## GanjaSMK

So what is everyone saying, that your core temps are 10c hotter, even when they are 37c load but CPU socket load is 41c. Is that what you're saying?

So then my cores are actually 6c hotter than my socket temps?

Because _all_ of the Phenom II's had cores that reported lower temperatures, this is not just indicative of 1055T's....


----------



## ny_driver

Everest , core temp, and HW monitor all report the exact same "core temps", which can be seen in the screenshot in my last post, and should be ignored as I said.

The temperature to watch is the one labeled CPU (in some cases TEMPIN0 or 1) in HWMonitor, which is exactly the same as the BIOS' cpu reading.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Everest , core temp, and HW monitor all report the exact same "core temps", which can be seen in the screenshot in my last post, and should be ignored as I said.

The temperature to watch is the one labeled CPU (in some cases TEMPIN0 or 1) in HWMonitor, which is exactly the same as the BIOS reading.


I don't get how people don't understand this and keep implying that the core temps are at issue....


----------



## ny_driver

I know what you mean...and I also love how some people don't even read what was just posted before they go replying with something stupid like telling me to stop tricking myself.









EDIT: I'm sorry jj775, that was uncalled for. What I meant to say was maybe you should re-read my previous post. Perhaps I didn't make myself clear enough.


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I know what you mean...and I also love how some people don't even read what was just posted before they go replying with something stupid like telling me to stop tricking myself.









EDIT: I'm sorry jj775, that was uncalled for. What I meant to say was maybe you should re-read my previous post. Perhaps I didn't make myself clear enough.


Saying core temp is correct is misleading. As core temp is reporting the cpu temp to be 5c, while it is really 23c. Also in everest you do not have the cpu sensor on. You can see I have it on in my screenshot below.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


Saying core temp is correct is misleading. As core temp is reporting the cpu temp to be 5c, while it is really 23c. Also in everest you do not have the cpu sensor on. You can see I have it on in my screenshot below.











I am so lost on what any of that means or was meant to conclude....


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


Saying core temp is correct is misleading. As core temp is reporting the cpu temp to be 5c, while it is really 23c. Also in everest you do not have the cpu sensor on. You can see I have it on in my screenshot below.


First of all I didn't say it was correct, I said it was consistent with other Windows based monitoring programs. They all show the same incorrect core temp.

And secondly it is not really 23c that's the motherboard...the cpu says 18c.

Again with the not reading the previous posts thoroughly enough before commenting.









EDIT/UPDATE on OC: 93 minutes prime so far with 4256MHz CPU, 3040MHz NB, 2432MHz HT, 1620MHz DDR3. Unstable last night with 7-6-6-20-24-1T 1620MHz, but it seems to be good with the stock timings 7-6-6-24-27-1T.......and the memory benchmarks better with stock timings.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


Saying core temp is correct is misleading. As core temp is reporting the cpu temp to be 5c, while it is really 23c. Also in everest you do not have the cpu sensor on. You can see I have it on in my screenshot below.


Sigh...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


*Therefore I go by the CPU temp, like I said. *


----------



## GanjaSMK

ny_driver ~

I'm fairly certain you could also get away with a bump on the voltage to the DIMM's (+.05~.08) and get another 100~120Mhz with 7-7-6-24, you'd have to work out the tRC though. at the very least you should be able to get 100Mhz+ with 8-7-7.

I read a bunch of old reviews of people doing 1800+ @ 1.9+v.

dooooobie dooooobie doooooo *puff*


----------



## ny_driver

I leave the DDR voltage on auto, and it runs like 1.82v @ 1600/1620, but when I had it @ 1744MHz it was using ~1.91-1.93v.

Auto voltage seems good. The memory was memtest stable @ the timings it failed prime @. Although I'm not entirely certain yet that the memory timings were the culprit.

2 hours prime stable...I'm getting more sure.

And I thought it was 7-6-6-24-27(not 7-7-6-24-27) for ASUS boards. Am I wrong?


----------



## GanjaSMK

No, you're right. It had been labeled differently in a few places and even on the stickers they might have said 7-7-6 also, but definitely they are rated for ASUS boards @ 7-6-6!

I'm really tempted now though, to buy 2000Mhz chips just to see how fast I could get them stable. But my money distracts me towards an upcoming bachelor party and we all know how many more girls you can get with more money...


----------



## ny_driver

darn it....BSOD with no error code sometime between 120-140 minutes.







Maybe 4.256GHz is just too high, or maybe the NB @ 3.04GHz is too high.

Guess I will run some GRID for an hour or so and see what happens there.

Maybe lower the NB later and run prime again, or maybe try upping the SB as I read that it can affect high NB stability.

Check out the GFlops from IBT testing........I don't want to lower anything.









EDIT: anyone have any suggested adjustments to try?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup you have good overclock indeed







mine is at 4.1GHz 1.5v i do not feel confortable to give more Vcore 1.55v seems to much.


----------



## ny_driver

I agree, but someone has to test the limits.









EDIT: if I can get it colder with the radiator outside on the roof in the winter, I will try giving it more than 1.55v.


----------



## hata28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Yup you have good overclock indeed







mine is at 4.1GHz 1.5v i do not feel confortable to give more Vcore 1.55v seems to much.


me too, but I got to pump up my Vcore to 1.52V and NB 1.33V to get stable to run MW2 Multi-player without getting BSOD . My temp. is Ok thou and I added a 30mm fan on the NB.



















BTW, ambient temp. is 28C or 83F with my AC on full. Today high is 105F on East Coast.


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I agree, but someone has to test the limits.









EDIT: if I can get it colder with the radiator outside on the roof in the winter, I will try giving it more than 1.55v.


So my post with 1.55v is not good enough.


----------



## Minefield

I'm looking to buy a system with the 1055t processor and this mobo.
MSI 785GM-E51 Motherboard

I will want to overclock this processor but am unsure if this mobo will allow me to. I know it's not a great mobo but will I be able to get a decent overclock with it using the stock fan.

Also, can you recommend some coolers that are good that I could pick up new or off ebay for around the Â£25 mark?

And lastly, what is considered the max load temperature that is acceptable for a cpu?


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Minefield*


Also, can you recommend some coolers that are good that I could pick up new or off ebay for around the Â£25 mark?


Check out the Hyper 212 Plus from Cooler Master. It performs really well and it not that expensive.
http://tinyurl.com/246pa5u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Minefield*


And lastly, what is considered the max load temperature that is acceptable for a cpu?


AMD reports the max temp for the 1055T is 62C. However, you should really keep temps 55C or below.


----------



## klaxian

I tried to find the answer to this before posting, but I couldn't seem to get what I needed...

Is there any reason not to re-enable C1E and CnQ once you find your stable overclock? Won't this just lower temperature and power usage with not much impact on performance or am I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## jazznaz

Ok, CoreTemp is now reporting an idle temperature of 14C for my 1055T... That sounds very very cool, and almost definitely to good to be true?


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jazznaz*


Ok, CoreTemp is now reporting an idle temperature of 14C for my 1055T... That sounds very very cool, and almost definitely to good to be true?


The "core" temperature on most 1055Ts was improperly calibrated from the factory. It is at least 10C below the actual temperature. Check motherboard CPU temp for a closer measurement.


----------



## ny_driver

Yeah we just went over this core temp crap again this morning if you look back through the last couple pages.


----------



## jazznaz

Ah sorry, my bad! Ok, now tried AMD Overdrive and I've got board temperatures of ~40C after 15 minutes under full load.

If that's a more reasonable estimate of the running temperatures, then I'm immensely impressed!


----------



## ny_driver

Get HWMonitor, take a screenshot, and show us.


----------



## jazznaz

There we go.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just set the Coretemp to a offset of 10ÂºC to all cores and you are fine


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jazznaz*


Ah sorry, my bad! Ok, now tried AMD Overdrive and I've got board temperatures of ~40C after 15 minutes under full load.

If that's a more reasonable estimate of the running temperatures, then I'm immensely impressed!


Don't confuse motherboard/system temp with CPU temp measured from the motherboard. For example, my motherboard has 3 temperature sensors:
temp1: Motherboard/SB temp
temp2: CPU temp
temp3: NB temp

These are in addition to the inaccurate core temp.

Post a HWMonitor, CoreTemp, or SpeedFan screenshot. On Ubuntu, you can run "sensors" from the command line, add a sensors applet to your panel or install any number of other GUI tools to display the information.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jazznaz*


There we go.










Looks like TMPIN0 is CPU temperature for you.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jazznaz*


There we go.










 Now figure out which of the TMPIN0,1, or 2 is the CPU by running some stress tests and watching which one goes up accordingly.

Adding an offset of 10c may not be quite right for your cpu. The amount the sensors are off varies. The rule of thumb is to go by the CPU temp(TMPIN0, or 1 probably).


----------



## lightsout

Ok guys looking for a little feedback. Just picked up this bad boy and popped it in my TA785GE 128m. Not a fancy board but Biostars seem to overclock well. I got it at 3.6, heres a screen how are my temps and are the voltages too high, btw hwmonitor is reporting the chip is pulling 140w, is that correct.

For vcore all I did was drop VID to 1.35 and bumped up voltage by .05 (my bios just lets you raise by .05v increments)


----------



## [CyGnus]

with 1.48v you can do 3.8/3.9GHz easy


----------



## lightsout

Whats the real vcore as when its idle it shows 1.44, then jumps up under load. I'm having trouble getting 3.8 stable, was getting bsod or intel burn test would fail.

I have the NB and HT running at 1.6. Kind of stuck but going to play some more, any ideas?


----------



## [CyGnus]

1.6v is way to much.... enable LLC on the board man... and lower vNB to 1.35/1.4v is more then enough to give you 300FSB


----------



## ny_driver

I leave my NB voltage on auto and it pumps 1.52v steadily when set to 3000MHz.


----------



## lightsout

Sorry guys i meant the speed, 1.6ghz, dropped it down to keep the HT from OC'ing to high. I guess that means they are at an 8x multi.

Not sure what LLC is I'll have a look.


----------



## [CyGnus]

LLC is Load Line Calibration it helps a lot the Vcore to be more stable. HT Link should be around 2400MHz and mem frequency to 3000MHz to get maximum performance


----------



## lightsout

Ok thanks, I don't think I see anything about LLC in my bios. I guess I will leave the memory frequency alone then.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minefield* 
I'm looking to buy a system with the 1055t processor and this mobo.
MSI 785GM-E51 Motherboard

I will want to overclock this processor but am unsure if this mobo will allow me to. I know it's not a great mobo but will I be able to get a decent overclock with it using the stock fan.

Also, can you recommend some coolers that are good that I could pick up new or off ebay for around the Â£25 mark?

And lastly, what is considered the max load temperature that is acceptable for a cpu?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *klaxian* 
Check out the Hyper 212 Plus from Cooler Master. It performs really well and it not that expensive.
http://tinyurl.com/246pa5u

AMD reports the max temp for the 1055T is 62C. However, you should really keep temps 55C or below.


The *Hyper212/Corsair H50* _are not top-tier performance coolers_ and you should buy something better if you plan on high overclocks. S1283/S1284/Darknight, Venomous X, Megahalems, Noctua D14 are all far better choices.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazznaz* 
Ok, CoreTemp is now reporting an idle temperature of 14C for my 1055T... That sounds very very cool, and almost definitely to good to be true?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *klaxian* 
The "core" temperature on most 1055Ts was improperly calibrated from the factory. It is at least 10C below the actual temperature. Check motherboard CPU temp for a closer measurement.

He was referring to a program called Core Temp, not his _core_ temps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Just set the Coretemp to a offset of 10ÂºC to all cores and you are fine

*Please stop* saying this and advise people to use their *socket temps*... it's a *far more accurate representation* of temperature than giving people a number to add to their core temps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Now figure out which of the TMPIN0,1, or 2 is the CPU by running some stress tests and watching which one goes up accordingly.

Adding an offset of 10c may not be quite right for your cpu. The amount the sensors are off varies. The rule of thumb is to go by the CPU temp(TMPIN0, or 1 probably).

ny_driver is correct. Using _multiple programs_ you can find out which ones report accurate temperatures according to the readings across each program (assuming the match up). You can also use them to *identify* which sensors mean what in programs that you're unsure of (like HWMonitor).

Do not go by your core temps... recommend using HWMonitor for temperature monitoring and do not recommend:

Core Temp
RealTemp
Speedfan


----------



## lightsout

Anyone know where I might find LLC, I looked everywhere but I may have missed it. Also anyone know what spread spectrum is? Its disabled by default, I was hoping it was mines version of LLC but I think not.


----------



## GanjaSMK

You may not have LLC as an option. If you don't, you'll have something like CPU VDDA which does somewhat the same thing.

Spread Spectrum helps against EMI. Can be left disabled.


----------



## lightsout

Weird I dont see anything like that.


----------



## GanjaSMK

If you don't see them, it may be built into the board automatically. Download Everest and look under the BIOS section to see what voltages it reports. You may find that it reports a VDDA voltage there.


----------



## lightsout

Don't see it, curious is this thing really idling at 26c?? Thats the highest temp on everst and HWmonitor, and its the sensor on HWmon that everyone says matters. Even running Linx I haven't seen it go up to 50 I don't think. Hoping that its not 10c on top of whatever I'm seeing.


----------



## brodie337

OK guys, I know this is a big ask, but I'd like some help.

I've blundered my way to 4.06GHz, but I really need a general guide to overclocking this thing.

A fair few questions, so bear with me.

HT speed: What is it? What is its optimal settings and what sort of maximums should it be hitting?

Voltages: My motherboard has settings for CPU voltage, CPU-NB Voltage, CPU VDD voltage, and CPU-NB VDD Voltage. Again, what are the maximums, and could someone please explain each and how it pertains to overclocking? I have no clue about VDD voltage at all, I've never come across it.

What is Spread Spectrum, and what does it do?

What gives the best results with CPU-NB frequency?

Thanks in advance,
Brodie.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brodie337*


OK guys, I know this is a big ask, but I'd like some help.

I've blundered my way to 4.06GHz, but I really need a general guide to overclocking this thing.

A fair few questions, so bear with me.

HT speed: What is it? What is its optimal settings and what sort of maximums should it be hitting?

Voltages: My motherboard has settings for CPU voltage, CPU-NB Voltage, CPU VDD voltage, and CPU-NB VDD Voltage. Again, what are the maximums, and could someone please explain each and how it pertains to overclocking? I have no clue about VDD voltage at all, I've never come across it.

What is Spread Spectrum, and what does it do?

What gives the best results with CPU-NB frequency?

Thanks in advance,
Brodie.



If you aren't sure what to do for overclocking I suggest you read up on some of the guides in the AMD CPU/General/Motherboard sections of this forum.

*HT Link:* This is stock at 2000Mhz. It controls the data/links to PCI bus and other functions. It can be 1800-2200Mhz and up to about 2400-2500Mhz. More than 2200 isn't really needed and even a GTX480 has enough saturation out of stock speeds at 2000Mhz.

*Voltages:* This will vary between boards and chips and board+chip. The AMD papers say stock for this chip is 1.325 on the CPU VCORE and 1.175 on CPU/NB VOLTAGE. The names of these voltages will differ from board-to-board in their BIOS options. The max voltage on air would be around 1.55~1.6v with top-of-the-line air coolers like a Noctua D14 / Prolimatech Megahalems. Most people can barely stomach 1.5v and is the limit for a lot of people.

_It's user choice (and the chip/motherboard too). _ Some chips will need more voltage to get to certain speeds. Average voltage for 4Ghz is 1.5v with this chip (as results are showing). The voltages will differ if you have 'Turbo' enabled. It will pump more voltage into the chip when it sees fit depending on load. Temperatures should remain under 55c as a buffer/barrier but you can probably get away with them under 62c on full load. The lower the temperatures the better.

*Spread Spectrum:* This gaurds against EMI. Generally people leave it disabled for overclocking. I suggest you leave it disabled but you can leave it enabled. If you feel stability is an issue with this enabled, disable it. That goes for PCI Spread Spectrum as well.

*CPU/NB Frequency:* This will vary depending on the RAM / speed the RAM is at. It is 2000 at stock and provides ample headroom for operations to and from the RAM at this speed. There are suggested frequencies which depend on the RAM speed for a given saturation/performance increase (to a point then it diminishes). For 1333Mhz RAM you want to be between 2200-2400, for 1600Mhz RAM you want to be between 2600-2800, and for 1800Mhz+ RAM you should really be in the 3000+ range for full saturation.

You can take this as high as you want at any RAM speed, but it will only really show it's performance in two ways: Windows will 'feel' snappier and you'll see an increase in memory/cache benchmarks (will feel some seconds decreased when using large amounts of memory for things like archiving with 7zip, and this again diminishes after a certain point, as said above).

There are average results you can expect. 4Ghz averages 1.5v on most chips, and 2600-2800 on the CPU/NB is not uncommon at 1.3v (CPU/NB) but you can get away with less (voltage) in some cases.


----------



## brodie337

Thanks a heap. One thing that I'm still not sure about is the difference between the CPU voltage and the CPU VDD voltage, as with the CPU-NB and CPU-NB VDD voltages.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Are you using AMD Overdrive?


----------



## brodie337

Nope.

I'm using the BIOS.


----------



## GanjaSMK

CPU VID should be voltage, and CPU VDD would be set to 'Auto'. Same for CPU/NB.


----------



## ny_driver

Good explanation Ganja!

OK so check this out. I decided to disable LLC and see what happened. I knew I'd have to turn up the vcore. Anyways, finally I set it to 1.52v for 4.008GHz.

The crazy thing is with LLC on "auto" if I set it to 1.52v it would report as 1.52v and would spike up exactly .05v under stress.

With LLC "disabled" when I set it to 1.52v, everything reports 1.5v @ idle and when under stress(prime) the vcore runs ~1.42-1.43v. It ran prime almost 3 hours before one core had a rounding error.

Not sure if my memory @ 1780MHz 9-9-9-27-36-1T, my NB @ 3006MHz, or my FSB @ 334MHz is too high.....lol







I do like the fact that it was running prime that long @ 1.42-43v though, but that seems like an awful lot of vdroop. I am questioning my PSU a little......I'll let you know what I find out


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brodie337*


Thanks a heap. One thing that I'm still not sure about is the difference between the CPU voltage and the CPU VDD voltage, as with the CPU-NB and CPU-NB VDD voltages.


Adjust CPU VDD up to 1.55V. CPU Voltage - AUTO.
If you need more than 1.55V, you have to use CPU Voltage. CPU VDD - 1.55V.

Same for CPU/NB. 
Thats how this things worked on 790FX-GD70. For 890FX..., could be the same


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Good explanation Ganja!

OK so check this out. I decided to disable LLC and see what happened. I knew I'd have to turn up the vcore. Anyways, finally I set it to 1.52v for 4.008GHz.

The crazy thing is with LLC on "auto" if I set it to 1.52v it would report as 1.52v and would spike up exactly .05v under stress.

With LLC "disabled" when I set it to 1.52v, everything reports 1.5v @ idle and when under stress(prime) the vcore runs ~1.42-1.43v. It ran prime almost 3 hours before one core had a rounding error.

Not sure if my memory @ 1780MHz 9-9-9-27-36-1T, my NB @ 3006MHz, or my FSB @ 334MHz is too high.....lol







I do like the fact that it was running prime that long @ 1.42-43v though, but that seems like an awful lot of vdroop. I am questioning my PSU a little......I'll let you know what I find out










I have the same Vdroop, so, I think your PSU its OK


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

*FSB/Multiplier*:288
*CPU Speed*:4032
*NB Speed*:2592
*CPU Voltage*:1.524
*CPU-NB Voltage*:1.324
*RAM Speed*:768
*Motherboard*:Biostar TA890FXE 6/29/10 BIOS


----------



## garricktlee

I've spent a good 12 hours trying to get up to 4.0 but the best i can do is 3.9
Currently at 13x300

The problem I'm having is getting from 13x to 13.5x

what am not taking into account? I've tried raising voltages accordingly.

Which voltage should i be raising when i bring up the multiplier.


----------



## kiwwanna

What temp is TMPIN2 in HWmonitor?
Mine shows 128c the 2 above are only at 31/32.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garricktlee*


I've spent a good 12 hours trying to get up to 4.0 but the best i can do is 3.9
Currently at 13x300

The problem I'm having is getting from 13x to 13.5x

what am not taking into account? I've tried raising voltages accordingly.

Which voltage should i be raising when i bring up the multiplier.


 Start with stock multiplier and just raise the FSB. I suggest you try 286 x 14. Probably need 1.5-1.52v/CPU to be stable. "Auto" on vcore probably won't do it.

What are your other settings......NB, HT, and DDR frequencies and voltages would help us help you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


What temp is TMPIN2 in HWmonitor?
Mine shows 128c the 2 above are only at 31/32.


I wouldn't worry about that...nothing is really that hot. It's an error I have seen before. Your CPU is either 0 or 1 I bet.


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


Adjust CPU VDD up to 1.55V. CPU Voltage - AUTO.
If you need more than 1.55V, you have to use CPU Voltage. CPU VDD - 1.55V.

Same for CPU/NB. 
Thats how this things worked on 790FX-GD70. For 890FX..., could be the same


This man knows what he is talking about.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garricktlee*


I've spent a good 12 hours trying to get up to 4.0 but the best i can do is 3.9
Currently at 13x300

The problem I'm having is getting from 13x to 13.5x

what am not taking into account? I've tried raising voltages accordingly.

Which voltage should i be raising when i bring up the multiplier.


What voltage are you using?


----------



## garricktlee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


This man knows what he is talking about.

What voltage are you using?


the most my mobo lets me do is 1.475 and i don't think its enough.
is there a way i can add more? using the other voltage settings?

I'm currently at 4ghz using 14x286 @ 1.46v but cinebench errored as i was benching at both 1.46 and 1.475 so right now i'm running prime95 to see if its actually stable or not at 1.46

I would prefer using an fsb of 300 only because i can set up my ram at exactly 1600 and everything is much nicer looking


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garricktlee*


the most my mobo lets me do is 1.475 and i don't think its enough.
is there a way i can add more? using the other voltage settings?

I'm currently at 4ghz using 14x286 @ 1.46v but cinebench errored as i was benching at both 1.46 and 1.475 so right now i'm running prime95 to see if its actually stable or not at 1.46

I would prefer using an fsb of 300 only because i can set up my ram at exactly 1600 and everything is much nicer looking










Does amd overdrive allow you more volts?


----------



## ny_driver

Try 300 x 13.5.


----------



## garricktlee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


Does amd overdrive allow you more volts?


what is that? is it what i see when i search it in google? if so I would prefer doing everything in bios. Is it actually worth trying out?

Or should stick with my 3.9ghz @ 1.425 since .1ghz is going to take a lot of volts.

edit: yep 14x286 @ 1.475 is not stable BSOD


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garricktlee*


what is that? is it what i see when i search it in google? if so I would prefer doing everything in bios. Is it actually worth trying out?

Or should stick with my 3.9ghz @ 1.425 since .1ghz is going to take a lot of volts.

edit: yep 14x286 @ 1.475 is not stable BSOD










That's fantastic voltage for a nice high clock. I'd say that the benefit from 3.9 to anything over will be negligible until you reach speeds of 4.3~4.5Ghz+.


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garricktlee*


what is that? is it what i see when i search it in google? if so I would prefer doing everything in bios. Is it actually worth trying out?

Or should stick with my 3.9ghz @ 1.425 since .1ghz is going to take a lot of volts.

edit: yep 14x286 @ 1.475 is not stable BSOD










I prefer doing everything from bios too, but if tahts the only way to get more volts then............

http://game.amd.com/it-it/drivers_overdrive.aspx

EDIT: Go for 4ghz it owns.


----------



## garricktlee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


I prefer doing everything from bios too, but if tahts the only way to get more volts then............

http://game.amd.com/it-it/drivers_overdrive.aspx

EDIT: Go for 4ghz it owns.










I downloaded amd overdrive and sadly the max volts is also 1.475

It's okay I'm happy with 3.9, i've been stuck at 3.64 for the last couple of months because when ever i would attempt to overclock i went straight for 4ghz and tried to get the volts too work, but this time i actually took my time to get the best clock i felt like i could get.

thanks for the help, I'll most likely try again later when i read about more people with their 4ghz


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garricktlee*


thanks for the help, I'll most likely try again later when i read about more people with their 4ghz










Oh man lmao this is so true. This damn site lol. I'm at 3.6 (just got it yesterday) and I need to just leave it alone but its fun to play









I had a question for everyone though, do these temps look legit? 26c idle? I hope so but I find it hard to believe. My q6600 idles at 38c with the same cooler and case.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garricktlee*


I downloaded amd overdrive and sadly the max volts is also 1.475

It's okay I'm happy with 3.9, i've been stuck at 3.64 for the last couple of months because when ever i would attempt to overclock i went straight for 4ghz and tried to get the volts too work, but this time i actually took my time to get the best clock i felt like i could get.

thanks for the help, I'll most likely try again later when i read about more people with their 4ghz










Some boards just overclock better. No way around it. Some pair up extremely well while others just don't do parts equal justice. It takes a lot of time to really dial in the right hardware, with RAM being very finicky unless it's been thoroughly tested (by the manufacturers).


----------



## ny_driver

Hey guys in the spirit of lower voltages I have a new 24/7 setup I think.









[email protected](320x12.5)[email protected]@[email protected](7-7-7-24-28-1T)

All voltages on "auto" with LLC enabled.







Seems better than disabled where I have to turn the voltage way up.

If I can get the memory to run @ 1800 or better I'll try a 12x multi.

EDIT:I'll torture it more later, but I have other stuff I want to do now.

EDIT: again I have a new ingenious plan......now picture this, right downstairs........directly below where my computer sits upstairs is the 2nd(old)refrigerator/freezer mostly for drinks and stuff. Are you picturing it yet? Look at my profile picture and that might help.

Going to get 2 radiator hoses that are 4 feet longer and drill 2 holes through the floor/ceiling/freezer, and put the radiator w/ 2 fans inside where the temperature is currently just under -20c.









Of course I will have to use antifreeze, but this will certainly cut down on the amount I run the A/C up here........ohhh and the temperature of the CPU/GPU's.









EDIT: going to get a small freezer....set my "computer board" right on it probably, and fill it with gallon jug ice blocks all around the radiator w/ fans. It can run as often as needed...I'll buy a new freezer when the thing dies. I don't fold or anything 24/7, so it will be fine. I'll just shut down more when I would normally leave it idle for 2-3 hours. That's a fair trade if you ask me.


----------



## brodie337

Just a warning, the MSI 890GX-G65 doesn't like overclocking these chips. I fried the MOSFETs on mine last night.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Is it worth to change my ddr3 1600 9-9-9-27 for OCZ HPC Reaper 1600 6-7-6-24 do they worth money we are talking about 80€ difference...?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Is it worth to change my ddr3 1600 9-9-9-27 for OCZ HPC Reaper 1600 6-7-6-24 do they worth money we are talking about 80â‚¬ difference...?

For benchmarks, sure why not? For the real world... NOOOOOO!


----------



## [CyGnus]

heheheh so i though, another thing my CPU is at 56/57ÂºC 24/7 is it too bad? The temperatures here just raised from 26/28 ambient to 38/39ÂºC if i run it full load the next few days at this heat is it too bad? (Folding)


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
heheheh so i though, another thing my CPU is at 56/57ÂºC 24/7 is it too bad? The temperatures here just raised from 26/28 ambient to 38/39ÂºC if i run it full load the next few days at this heat is it too bad? (Folding)

You my friend, should invest in some water cooling







Drop those ambient temps, or drop the OC/Voltage to something a little less intense until you can upgrade your cooling.

Folding is one heat building process!


----------



## Psycho666

somehow i can't get 4.2Ghz stable








is there any way to check which parts causes the instability?
now i don't know if it's the cpu, the NB or the HT, and i really wanna get this stable


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
somehow i can't get 4.2Ghz stable








is there any way to check which parts causes the instability?
now i don't know if it's the cpu, the NB or the HT, and i really wanna get this stable









Well, did you follow the golden rule of finding your individual components MAX/STABLE settings first before you started OC'ing? If not, we can maybe figure something out, but it won't be "optimal" for your rig.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Well, did you follow the golden rule of finding your individual components MAX/STABLE settings first before you started OC'ing? If not, we can maybe figure something out, but it won't be "optimal" for your rig.









i didn't wanna "waste" time with testing each component








i just set it at 4Ghz and started with tweaking voltages.
worked flawless...
but now i'm at 4.2Ghz and my voltages are:
cpu = 1.525v
cpu/nb = 1.3v
nb = 1.35v
ht = 1.3v

this is all with 2400Mhz HT and 3000Mhz NB
i don't know which voltage can go a little higher


----------



## arbalest

Ok, well I'd say keep all your clocks the same rate, and ONLY tweak voltages.

Keep your CPU @ 1.525... Bump up your NB a "NOTCH" -- that is, the absolute NEXT step your bios lets you. TEST and repeat.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
i didn't wanna "waste" time with testing each component








i just set it at 4Ghz and started with tweaking voltages.
worked flawless...
but now i'm at 4.2Ghz and my voltages are:
cpu = 1.525v
cpu/nb = 1.3v
nb = 1.35v
ht = 1.3v

this is all with 2400Mhz HT and 3000Mhz NB
i don't know which voltage can go a little higher









I'd say you are pretty close to the limit. I ran that exact overclock for a little while. I haven't been able to get it prime stable higher than 4242MHz no matter what I adjust...4251MHz went 4 hours, but that's not good enough.

EDIT: you better leave the NB voltage on auto with 3GHz. I tried setting it to 1.45v and prime froze everything up. To go any higher with the cpu it requires an unsafe amount of voltage. In fact if you have it set to 1.52v now and LLC is enabled, which it is by default, then it's hitting 1.57-58v when stress testing. And that's too much for 24/7 use.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I'd say you are pretty close to the limit. I ran that exact overclock for a little while. I haven't been able to get it prime stable higher than 4242MHz no matter what I adjust...4251MHz went 4 hours, but that's not good enough.

EDIT: you better leave the NB voltage on auto with 3GHz. I tried setting it to 1.45v and prime froze everything up. To go any higher with the cpu it requires an unsafe amount of voltage. In fact if you have it set to 1.52v now and LLC is enabled, which it is by default, then it's hitting 1.57-58v when stress testing. And that's too much for 24/7 use.

Nah, he can go ahead and tweak the NB/CPU voltage. Leaving voltages on AUTO causes them to fluctuate, and that is what could be causing your Lockups.

I say bump up your NB/CPU vcore a notch or two and test from there.


----------



## ny_driver

My cpu/nb likes 1.50-1.53v when left on auto. That much fluctuation is ok with me. My vcore fluctuates between 1.45-1.47 under normal use and up to 1.50 under stress @ 4GHz. Everything else fluctuates very little on this motherboard.

I am quite certain that setting the NB voltage too low caused the lockup. 1.45v-NB is too low for 3.2Ghz apparently.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
My cpu/nb likes 1.50-1.53v when left on auto. That much fluctuation is ok with me. My vcore fluctuates between 1.45-1.47 under normal use and up to 1.50 under stress @ 4GHz. Everything else fluctuates very little on this motherboard.

I am quite certain that setting the NB voltage too low caused the lockup. 1.45v-NB is too low for 3.2Ghz apparently.

You'd be better off to invest in some blocks for your motherboard, and get that stable with lower voltage. That motherboard is capable of some serious clocks, but heat is gonna kill it


----------



## ny_driver

What are you talking about? My temperatures are great. NB idle @ 32c now(never even seen 50c), CPU @ 17c, MB @ 22c....nothing ever gets hot.

I'm investing in a chest freezer w/ an extended warranty to set my system on and stick the radiator inside with blocks of ice. I might get the board block since I'll be running the A/C less with my new freezer installed.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
What are you talking about? My temperatures are great. NB idle @ 32c now(never even seen 50c), CPU @ 17c, MB @ 22c....nothing ever gets hot.

I'm investing in a chest freezer w/ an extended warranty to set my system on and stick the radiator inside with blocks of ice. I might get the board block since I'll be running the A/C less with my new freezer installed.

Where do you live to be having temps that low? Norway!?


----------



## ny_driver

naww..I just run the A/C...look at my profile pic and picture that radiator on top of the cooler in front of the A/C.

EDIT: I'm going to attach the system right to the top of the freezer and drill two holes in the back for my hoses. HAHAHAHA...and when/if the freezer does die I'll get a new one under warranty. I think if I fill it with gallon jugs of ice and shut down at night it will last a long time.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well fella's, I'm not 100% sure completely but I'd say I'm currently set and done testing with these results:

CPU [email protected]
CPU/NB @ 2700
HT @ 2100
RAM @ 1600 7-6-6-24-24

3.7+ on my board requires 1.4875 just to load Windows properly, it droops to 1.42 or slightly lower on full load. But temps are good here, speed is excellent, benchmarks are good. No complaints!

Will see about 3.9+ in another couple of runs.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
naww..I just run the A/C...look at my profile pic and picture that radiator on top of the cooler in front of the A/C.

Ahhhhh... Cool! Way to impractical for me, but function-able!


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Well fella's, I'm not 100% sure completely but I'd say I'm currently set and done testing with these results:

CPU [email protected]
CPU/NB @ 2700
HT @ 2100
RAM @ 1600 7-6-6-24-24

3.7+ on my board requires 1.4875 just to load Windows properly, it droops to 1.42 or slightly lower on full load. But temps are good here, speed is excellent, benchmarks are good. No complaints!

Will see about 3.9+ in another couple of runs.









Whooohooo the 12.5 multiplier club!







Did you try 3GHz on the NB?


----------



## garricktlee

I've decided to upgrade to a Crosshair IV, I just really want over 4ghz.
There's a 15% bing cashback for tigerdirect so i got it for around 200
Also just an excuse to turn my MSI 890GXM-G65 into a HTPC.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Whooohooo the 12.5 multiplier club!







Did you try 3GHz on the NB?









No, not yet! I'm fairly certain the benchmarks/results wouldn't change much because the RAM would need to be a higher frequency to gain peformance. But, I will try it and see how it plays out.

At 2700 my read is 11000, write 9200, 13900 copy @ 38.1ns! I'm happy enough with that.

I'm thinking I may need to adjust my cooling options. The ambient is getting hotter as the summer moves on and I'm still on my lowly S1284 with one (stock Xiggy 1500RPM!) fan on it.

I don't know what I'm going to do. Maybe shroud, maybe add a 38mm pull fan on the back (worried about weight though if I do that..)

I guess I could push it, still haven't broken 50c yet P95/IBT. Maybe I should let it get up to 55c before I worry?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 







No, not yet! I'm fairly certain the benchmarks/results wouldn't change much because the RAM would need to be a higher frequency to gain peformance. But, I will try it and see how it plays out.

At 2700 my read is 11000, write 9200, 13900 copy @ 38.1ns! I'm happy enough with that.

I'm thinking I may need to adjust my cooling options. The ambient is getting hotter as the summer moves on and I'm still on my lowly S1284 with one (stock Xiggy 1500RPM!) fan on it.

I don't know what I'm going to do. Maybe shroud, maybe add a 38mm pull fan on the back (worried about weight though if I do that..)

I guess I could push it, still haven't broken 50c yet P95/IBT. Maybe I should let it get up to 55c before I worry?









Remember to watch your voltage, as your TJMax is dropping.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Remember to watch your voltage, as your TJMax is dropping.

The voltage is where it is. I don't plan on adding any more. It already takes 1.4875 w/ this board and I personally don't want 1.5 24/7 on air, at least not with this cooler.

Where is it exactly stated that the TJ max drops so significantly after a point? I've tried looking but I see no answers. Have a link?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
The voltage is where it is. I don't plan on adding any more. It already takes 1.4875 w/ this board and I personally don't want 1.5 24/7 on air, at least not with this cooler.

Where is it exactly stated that the TJ max drops so significantly after a point? I've tried looking but I see no answers. Have a link?

Ask and you shall receive. http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-voltages.html


----------



## GanjaSMK

I knew that was coming up.

Quote:

Though the information may carry over to AMD CPUs, I do not claim that any information contained below is true for AMD cpus.
I'm inclined to believe temperatures shouldn't be higher than 55c for 24/7 use but I don't know (since I haven't experienced it yet) whether that is the throttling point.

Curious as to what AMD has to say but I can't find a link anywhere.


----------



## nzhaystack

Hey Everyone.. I have no work tonight and need some time to overclock. So could i please get one of you kind human's to fill out this info for me: which will enable me to get to 4.0ghz without damaging my hardware








Current Settings at 3.5ghz:

CPU Clock Ratio:14*
CPU NB Freq:9* (2000mhz)
CPU Freq:250
PCIE Clock:100mhz (locked)
HT Link:9* (2000mhz)
Memory Clock:5.33* (1332mhz)

DDR3 Voltage: 1.6 Stock
NB Voltage: 1.1 (Sits on 1.1500v in everest) is this ok? Stock
SB Voltage: 1.2 Stock
CPU NB VID: 1.5 Stock
CPU VCORE: 1.4250 Increased from 1.4-1.4250

So these are all my current settings running at 3.5ghz. All i need is for someone to redo this info at 4.0ghz or like 3.8ghz also My CPU NB and HT link are stock at 2.0ghz. I wanna keep NB and HT and RAM freq as close to stock as possible

I really appreciate your help









Cheers


----------



## [CyGnus]

With that cooler is kind of hard to mantain the 4GHz 24/7...


----------



## nzhaystack

hmmm.. will 3.7/3.8ghz be ok?


----------



## [CyGnus]

All depends on the temps try to keep it below 55ÂºC full loaded


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


All depends on the temps try to keep it below 55ÂºC full loaded


Yeah true... I can run Prime for a few hours and temps vary from about 50-57 but never above 60.. Could someone please fill out the table in my last few post's as im really keen to get 3.7/3.8ghz


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Yeah true... I can run Prime for a few hours and temps vary from about 50-57 but never above 60.. Could someone please fill out the table in my last few post's as im really keen to get 3.7/3.8ghz










It's very simple. You will need more voltage on your CPU. Some boards will fare better than others while some boards will need more voltage for a given clock.

I (not speaking for any other person or their clocks) need 1.4875v on my CPU for 3.7+ stable. This is not stable @ 3.9+ and would require even more voltage on my particular board (M4A78T-E).

So in short, if you want higher clocks no matter your CPU/NB frequency or HT frequency you'll need more CPU VCORE voltage.

That being said, your cooler is really not that great of a performer.


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


It's very simple. You will need more voltage on your CPU. Some boards will fare better than others while some boards will need more voltage for a given clock.

I (not speaking for any other person or their clocks) need 1.4875v on my CPU for 3.7+ stable. This is not stable @ 3.9+ and would require even more voltage on my particular board (M4A78T-E).

So in short, if you want higher clocks no matter your CPU/NB frequency or HT frequency you'll need more CPU VCORE voltage.

That being said, your cooler is really not that great of a performer.


Sweet as.. Well i'm stable at 3.5ghz so i think i'l stay with that for now... however even if i do decide to bumb it up a wee bit.. does the CPU NB freq need to be close to the HT freq or ahead of it? Cheers


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Sweet as.. Well i'm stable at 3.5ghz so i think i'l stay with that for now... however even if i do decide to bumb it up a wee bit.. does the CPU NB freq need to be close to the HT freq or ahead of it? Cheers


Some report that yes, for stability, it should be that way while others don't report the same findings. I personally see no difference in stability with things near the same or spread apart.

For instance, if my CPU/NB is 2700 and my HT is 2100, there is no difference in stability for me compared to 2700NB / 2400HT.

It's more important to know what each little piece is actually doing. The HT Link is providing a channel (link) to your PCI bus and other functions whereas the CPU/NB is the IMC (integrated memory controller) which handle the link between your CPU and RAM.

So, when you boost your CPU/NB frequency, you'll experience a 'snappier' feel to windows opening/closing/running programs and also you'll see a performance boost in benchmarks.

When you boost your HT Link speed, you're basically giving the PCI bus system more bandwidth to operate on. The problem there is that most card setups today won't need more than 2000Mhz on the HT Link (even a GTX480/ATI 5970) because it'll already have a hard time saturating that bandwidth. However with increased HT frequencies, you may notice an increase in synthetic benchmarks which is due to the frequency being higher.


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Some report that yes, for stability, it should be that way while others don't report the same findings. I personally see no difference in stability with things near the same or spread apart.

For instance, if my CPU/NB is 2700 and my HT is 2100, there is no difference in stability for me compared to 2700NB / 2400HT.

It's more important to know what each little piece is actually doing. The HT Link is providing a channel (link) to your PCI bus and other functions whereas the CPU/NB is the IMC (integrated memory controller) which handle the link between your CPU and RAM.

So, when you boost your CPU/NB frequency, you'll experience a 'snappier' feel to windows opening/closing/running programs and also you'll see a performance boost in benchmarks.

When you boost your HT Link speed, you're basically giving the PCI bus system more bandwidth to operate on. The problem there is that most card setups today won't need more than 2000Mhz on the HT Link (even a GTX480/ATI 5970) because it'll already have a hard time saturating that bandwidth. However with increased HT frequencies, you may notice an increase in synthetic benchmarks which is due to the frequency being higher.



Ok thanks heaps for that, really appreciated







.. So if i was to get 3.8ghz it's just a process of trial and error.. How about i just do it and post some voltages and frequency's and see what you think of them? Also my hardware will be ok when im doing overclocking right?


----------



## ny_driver

Overclocking doesn't hurt hardware....extended over-volting and high temperatures will hurt your cpu.

Try 286 x 14 with 1.5v on the cpu....with NB @ 2860MHz, and HT somewhere around 22-2400MHz....leave all the voltages on "auto" except the cpu vcore.

Then take a look and see what voltages the system is requiring at those "auto" settings, write that down and go to BIOS and set them manually if you wish, or you could leave them on auto if it's working.


----------



## kromar

not gona happen if you have a GB board, as the only voltage that can be read in OS is the CPU/RAM, none of the other voltages can be read.... there is also no "auto" for voltages, only "normal" which sets it to the value GB specified... so no auto voltaging is going on on these boards.


----------



## ny_driver

Thanks for the info., and sorry to hear that. I guess I wasn't planning on leaving ASUS anyways.


----------



## kromar

but i am planing to leave GB... their bios and support is a joke. seems they put much money in the advertisement which would be needed in the support/development department .... FAIL


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
but i am planing to leave GB... their bios and support is a joke. seems they put much money in the advertisement which would be needed in the support/development department .... FAIL

Agreed


----------



## grooveminister

Hiya guys,

iÂ´ve received my 1055T on frday and I love it. Had to get an other CPU first cause even the newest REV 2.1 of my MA770-UD3 doesnÂ´t recognise it - but thatÂ´s an old story...

My 1055T does 3.6-3.7 Ghz on stock Vcore - but when rendering video, 3.4 Ghz ist just as fast because of better RAM speed (FSB 240 @ DDR 667 with DDR800 RAM).
So I tried to find the FSB limit of my board with CPU-divider 11 - but I wasnÂ´t able to reach the desired FSB 300 not even FSB 286 (4 Ghz @x14).

The strange thing: on stock voltages, I can reach FSB 275 - but I tried different combinations of up to 1,4V on vCPU-NB and/or vNB and only got to Windows @ 283 - 286 with errors and bluescreens under prime95fft1024 during the first 4 tests.

-Am I doing something wrong???
-Does the CPU not like high CPU-NB voltage when the cores are on Vstock?
-How far is it "safe" to go on vCPU-NB/vNB - the temp was always stuck on 36Â° C!?

Any input greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Lol gigabyte has really sucky bioses for the x6,s

My 790X UD3P couldnt go over 281

UD4P owners have had same problem etc...


----------



## [CyGnus]

****ty heat i put my OC from 4.1 1.52v to 3.8 1.46v the funny thing is only lowered 5ÂºC lol so back to 4.1GHz if it burns RMA with it lol


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Overclocking doesn't hurt hardware....extended over-volting and high temperatures will hurt your cpu.

Try 286 x 14 with 1.5v on the cpu....with NB @ 2860MHz, and HT somewhere around 22-2400MHz....leave all the voltages on "auto" except the cpu vcore.

Then take a look and see what voltages the system is requiring at those "auto" settings, write that down and go to BIOS and set them manually if you wish, or you could leave them on auto if it's working.

Tried the exact settings and then my BIOS reset







Anyway i think as said on the next page gigabyte motherboards cant take a FSB speed of over 281mhz so i might investagate 270-275mhz and let you know how it goes


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
****ty heat i put my OC from 4.1 1.52v to 3.8 1.46v the funny thing is only lowered 5ÂºC lol so back to 4.1GHz if it burns RMA with it lol

It wont burn man.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzhaystack* 
Tried the exact settings and then my BIOS reset







Anyway i think as said on the next page gigabyte motherboards cant take a FSB speed of over 281mhz so i might investagate 270-275mhz and let you know how it goes









I am doing 310mhz on fsb no problem.


----------



## ny_driver

320 here









EDIT: my new freezer is about -28c/-19f right now and it's not even done cooling down.


----------



## [CyGnus]

so NB at 1.38/1.4v is too much? vCore how high can i go? 1.55v?


----------



## ny_driver

Are you talking about CPU/NB or NB?

I had heard that 1.4v was the max for CPU/NB, but I leave it on "auto" and it runs 1.53v. Phobos said he uses 1.45ish.

I don't think turning up the NB really does anything, never has for me anyways.

EDIT: with NB and HT on "auto" they run ~NB-1.1v-HT-1.2v...btw.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have the CPU CPU-NB at 1.4v and NB at 1.36v does not seem high to me CPU is at 1.524v in windows full load


----------



## IOSEFINI

Talkin' about boards....., I have(had) ASUS, MSI, GB, DFI. All of them 790FX chipset, top boards from each company. Before I was an INTEL fan (read IDIOT who paid $1000+ for a CPU)
My conclusion:
1st place ASUS,... rest of them -- doesn't matter.
Thats why I bought CH IV, next year will be CH V, and so on..


----------



## ny_driver

What is your NB frequency with only 1.4v CPU/NB?

Mine is @ 3.2Ghz, but it wouldn't run prime set to 1.45v. So I just set it back to "auto" because it's stable and cool.

EDIT: I've had 2 ASUS boards and I'm sticking with ASUS until they start being crappy.


----------



## [CyGnus]

3060MHz mem freq and 2460MHz NB something like this so you recomend to use auto? i used auto on everything and BSOD before windows......


----------



## ny_driver

3060 sounds like the NB frequency, 2460 must be the HT frequency.

For me much over 4GHz requires more vcore than "auto" will give it(1.5v might do it), but I have everything else on "auto" with LLC also on "auto".

@ 4Ghz where I'm at now I have everything on "auto" and the vcore is only 1.45v idle and 1.5v prime. CPU/NB is @ 1.51v right now.

EDIT: here look at my voltages on "auto"


----------



## crimson9

I already bought a 1055 T, but I haven't yet bought the motherboard in my sig. I just wanted to ask if anyone had any experience with this motherboard paired with this cpu.


----------



## IOSEFINI

I need 1.35V for CPU/NB @ 3200 (1090T). Why do you need 1.50V+, as long as everyone says its the same CPU, but locked multi?


----------



## [CyGnus]

OK have to try CPU-NB and NB in auto to see how it goes







Vcore i have it set to 1.48875v in bios and gives me 1.48v idle and 1.52v full laoded


----------



## [CyGnus]

IOSEFINI its set to auto so the mobo chooses the voltage...


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
IOSEFINI its set to auto so the mobo chooses the voltage...

I know that, my mobo gives me 1.50V+ on AUTO too, but I dont need just 1.35V(1.325V set in BIOS) for NB @ 3200. That will add extra heat to my CPU, so its not worth it.


----------



## arbalest

*FOR ALL YOU CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA USERS!!!*

Found this interesting tidbit regarding your LLC issues! http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s....php?p=6557460

Just an FYI







Hope it helps.


----------



## ny_driver

I'm going to have to try lowering the NB voltage again after hearing that. hmmmmmm


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I'm going to have to try lowering the NB voltage again after hearing that. hmmmmmm









Yeah, DOLK is a very knowledgeable guy. I take his word on pretty much anything AMD.

I'll probably go ahead and throw down for the CH IV though in a couple days...

Anyone know of any Promo Codes or anything for either newegg or tiger?


----------



## Yogi

BingCashback for Tiger. Its like 15% but ends the 31st I think


----------



## ny_driver

I lowered the NB voltage to 1.4v, and when I tried to run IBT the system froze after it finished the first test. And it froze up similarly the other day when I tried prime with NB @ 1.45v.









So I tried 1.46v/ with 3.2Ghz NB today and it's running prime now for the past 2 hours......I even played GRID about an hour while running prime









I'd say it's stable. I'll try to lower it another notch if I can. Maybe it's a BIOS issue that mine says it needs 1.5+v on the NB for 3.2GHz when I set it to "auto" - because that is WAY into the "red" according to my mobo.

EDIT: and thank you arbalest, that is an interesting read.


----------



## arbalest

*3.8GHz & 1.384v!!! 2930NB and 2344HTT!*

GFlops would be higher, but I was busy browsing OCN







Can't wait to see what I can attain after my Crosshair IV Formula comes in!


----------



## ny_driver

Try IBT on maximum stress level arbalest.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Try IBT on maximum stress level arbalest.











You think I wouldn't, considering I'm an advocate of MAX IBT?! PLEEEAAAAASE!

I'm busy using my box right now, so it'll have to wait until I leave to run errands.









*edit* Doing it now, to appease the haters







I just hate slowdown... gah!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Wish my board had LLC.... I'd love for my VCORE to be that low.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Wish my board had LLC.... I'd love for my VCORE to be that low.


I don't have LLC. I just know what I'm doing









When I get my Crosshair, there is going to be some SICK OC's!


----------



## ny_driver

Sorry.......no offense intended







I did not know you were a member of The IBT Max Stress Advocacy Club. Carry on.

Play a game while stress testing. I did GRID while priming last night. Way better than waiting.

EDIT: So you set it to 1.384v in BIOS and what kind of droop do you get?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


I don't have LLC. I just know what I'm doing









When I get my Crosshair, there is going to be some SICK OC's!


OK please enlighten me, I want my VCORE lower also.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Sorry.......no offense intended







I did not know you were a member of The IBT Max Stress Advocacy Club. Carry on.

Play a game while stress testing. I did GRID while priming last night. Way better than waiting.


None taken









And yes, I'm a Card Carrying Member


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


OK please enlighten me, I want my VCORE lower also.


I'm just messing with you







3.8GHz seems to be the sweet spot with my current board. So, I just set out with that in mind, and tweak my voltages one at a time until I hit my goal, then I start bumping voltages, and dropping others. I even found that no matter the HTT voltage, my HTT Link MUST be above 2300 with my current Multi x HT ratio, or it'll crash no matter what.









It's all about Trial and Error. I've went through multiple Multi Ratios, and performance-wise, a 13x293 ratio gives me better performance than 14x271 (or any other combo).


----------



## GanjaSMK

I think you quite misunderstand. I want my VCORE lower. I'm not poking at you. I'm dead serious...

The problem is, you keep talking about HTT and HT. They are two different things. When you say HTT voltage, *** are you talking about? HT voltage, yes, that is given. But HTT voltage would relate to NB voltage only. In that matter, my NB voltage will (as I have found) will only do 1.1 unless it is not reading correctly via Everest.

So please, honestly, enlighten me. What voltages are you tweaking? I have only five voltages to tweak, and they READ as in my BIOS:

CPU
CPU/NB 
CPU VDDA (auto is already @ 2.8, this coincides with LLC in some fashion anyways, but does nothing)
HT 
NB

Unless... you recommend upping the NB 1.8v... that might do something.

Trial and error, my friend, has led me to where I am at, requiring 1.4875 for 3.8+. Now, the problem is that it dips to 1.43~1.42 for full load, which leads me to believe I can get a lower VCORE with the chip, perhaps just not on this board. But I really don't think this board is all that bad... I just want to get the lowest VCORE possible...

Make sense now?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I think you quite misunderstand. I want my VCORE lower. I'm not poking at you. I'm dead serious...

The problem is, you keep talking about HTT and HT. They are two different things. When you say HTT voltage, *** are you talking about? HT voltage, yes, that is given. But HTT voltage would relate to NB voltage only. In that matter, my NB voltage will (as I have found) will only do 1.1 unless it is not reading correctly via Everest.

So please, honestly, enlighten me. What voltages are you tweaking? I have only five voltages to tweak, and they READ as in my BIOS:

CPU
CPU/NB 
CPU VDDA (auto is already @ 2.8, this coincides with LLC in some fashion anyways, but does nothing)
HT 
NB

Unless... you recommend upping the NB 1.8v... that might do something.

Trial and error, my friend, has led me to where I am at, requiring 1.4875 for 3.8+. Now, the problem is that it dips to 1.43~1.42 for full load, which leads me to believe I can get a lower VCORE with the chip, perhaps just not on this board. But I really don't think this board is all that bad... I just want to get the lowest VCORE possible...

Make sense now?


I've understood what you've been saying.







I keep forgetting that it's only HT Link Voltage. But yes, I'm only tweaking HT Link, CPU, CPU/NB, and that's it, other than a small bump to the SB voltage.

I keep saying HTT to mean HT Link. My vDroop is HORRENDOUS BTW! It'll dip as low as 1.34v









A BIG part of successful Phenom II OC's is TEMPERATURE! I keep hammering on it, because it's true. If you want lower voltage, you gotta upgrade your cooling. Heck, I'm doing a complete overhaul of mine in about a week.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Ok, that finally clears that up for me!









So what voltages are you running for 3.8 w/ high CPU/NB clocks on that board?

What voltage are your:

CPU VCORE
CPU/NB
HT


----------



## ny_driver

That's why my radiator is going in my new 5 cubic foot chest freezer tomorrow. I have to spend today finishing filling it with ice blocks.

I'm betting on my CPU maxing out 10-20c under stress. We shall see though when I give it more voltage and try for 4.5GHz.









Radiator is going near the bottom of the freezer with 2 x 120mm fans attached to the top of it and sucking the coldest air up from the bottom of the freezer.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


That's why my radiator is going in my new 5 cubic foot chest freezer tomorrow. I have to spend today finishing filling it with ice blocks.

I'm betting on my CPU maxing out 10-20c under stress. We shall see though when I give it more voltage and try for 4.5GHz.









Radiator is going near the bottom of the freezer with 2 x 120mm fans attached to the top of it and sucking the coldest air up from the bottom of the freezer.


*SWEET!*

*IBT MAX RUN...*


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well ok then!

Anyways I guess then it would require water for me to lower my voltage or a different board that can handle voltage with loads of vdroop.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I think you quite misunderstand. I want my VCORE lower. I'm not poking at you. I'm dead serious...

The problem is, you keep talking about HTT and HT. They are two different things. When you say HTT voltage, *** are you talking about? HT voltage, yes, that is given. But HTT voltage would relate to NB voltage only. In that matter, my NB voltage will (as I have found) will only do 1.1 unless it is not reading correctly via Everest.

So please, honestly, enlighten me. What voltages are you tweaking? I have only five voltages to tweak, and they READ as in my BIOS:

CPU
CPU/NB
CPU VDDA (auto is already @ 2.8, this coincides with LLC in some fashion anyways, but does nothing)
HT
NB

Unless... you recommend upping the NB 1.8v... that might do something.

Trial and error, my friend, has led me to where I am at, requiring 1.4875 for 3.8+. Now, the problem is that it dips to 1.43~1.42 for full load, which leads me to believe I can get a lower VCORE with the chip, perhaps just not on this board. But I really don't think this board is all that bad... I just want to get the lowest VCORE possible...

Make sense now?

I have a similar problem, but mine comes from a different source. All voltages need to be raised in order to ensure total stability. NB, SB, CPU NB -> 1.3 V. I raised my DRAM voltage to stock -> 1.65 V. CPU voltage should not be much higher than 1.425 V unless you wish to compromise the life of your CPU or unless you own a premium cooler (I am using the stock cooler and reported single-core temperatures idle at 32 C, fully load at 55 C). Without overclocking the IGP, I was able to achieve an overclock of 3.92 GHz (NB 2.52, HT 2.24, DDR3 7-7-7-16 1.492). However, upon overclocking the IGP to 800 MHz, I had to step back to 3.85 GHz (NB 2.475, HT 2.2, DDR3 7-7-7-16 1.466). I can still boot at the higher setting, but the system crashes at full load under priming. My dilemma is whether to choose the IGP overclock or the higher CPU speed. I do not wish to raise the voltage further as I anticipate diminishing returns.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
I have a similar problem, but mine comes from a different source. All voltages need to be raised in order to ensure total stability. NB, SB, CPU NB -> 1.3 V. I raised my DRAM voltage to stock -> 1.65 V. CPU voltage should not be much higher than 1.425 V unless you wish to compromise the life of your CPU or unless you own a premium cooler (I am using the stock cooler and reported single-core temperatures idle at 32 C, fully load at 55 C). Without overclocking the IGP, I was able to achieve an overclock of 3.92 GHz (NB 2.52, HT 2.24, DDR3 7-7-7-16 1.492). However, upon overclocking the IGP to 800 MHz, I had to step back to 3.85 GHz (NB 2.475, HT 2.2, DDR3 7-7-7-16 1.466). I can still boot at the higher setting, but the system crashes at full load under priming. My dilemma is whether to choose the IGP overclock or the higher CPU speed. I do not wish to raise the voltage further as I anticipate diminishing returns.

Ummm... You should get a dedicated GPU, and NOT overclock an IGP. They don't like that


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Ummm... You should get a dedicated GPU, and NOT overclock an IGP. They don't like that









I paid $300 for the entire system. A decent GPU would cost me $80. I would rather take the penalty rather than the fine. Should I keep the IGP at stock and retain the better CPU overclock? 3D benches, in this case paltry, say no.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
I paid $300 for the entire system. A decent GPU would cost me $80. I would rather take the penalty rather than the fine. Should I keep the IGP at stock and retain the better CPU overclock? 3D benches, in this case paltry, say no.

Go HERE and add your systems specs so we know what you're working with.


----------



## ny_driver

It's cool how you made that link work.


----------



## Rains

Mine will hit 4.2Ghz CPU/ 3 Ghz NB.



But not stably. I might need more CPU-NB volts?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mine boots at 4.2GHz 1.52v i am afraid of giving it more volts, it freezes prime after 3min at 1.52v but 4.1 is ok


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
It's cool how you made that link work.









How Much did ur rig cost all up? Looked at it now and it looks mint!! Nice work Man!!!


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Mine boots at 4.2GHz 1.52v i am afraid of giving it more volts, it freezes prime after 3min at 1.52v but 4.1 is ok









Im afraid of 3.5ghz never mind 4.2ghz







I am thinking of 3.8ghz on air cooling. Do you reckon it will work if i keep HT and NB freq's at stock?


----------



## ny_driver

Thanks for the compliment.









All together with my other 4890 that is @ RMA, and the freezer I just bought for cooling my radiator(installing today)....the grand total is ~$1700







Thanks for making me add that up









And as far as your overclocking goes...these chips are pretty easy.....I left everything on "auto" and just increased the FSB a few MHz x multi =(~100MHz cpu clock) at a time.

Keep your memory close to stock so you know that's not the problem if you encounter instability. Keep the HT below 2400MHz and you should be able to run the NB @ whatever speed you want. NB can be a lot higher than HT. Right now my HT @ 2212MHz and NB @ 3160MHz.

3.8 should be easy @ stock vcore. Just increase the FSB like I said. I'm not sure what the FSB limit is on your board....on my board it is about 325. You should be able to run 272 x 14 for 3.8GHz. Let me know how it goes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rains* 
Mine will hit 4.2Ghz CPU/ 3 Ghz NB.



But not stably. I might need more CPU-NB volts?

And Rains....my guess would be more vcore (maybe 1.57v) or CPU/NB. I leave CPU/NB on auto and it sucks up 1.5+v.............I think it is stable set @ like 1.46v.

EDIT: and last time I tested I had to set vcore to 1.55v to get 4.2Ghz stable, and when I can run 4GHz on stock/auto vcore(1.45v)it's not really worth it.. I'm attempting to get a stable 4.2 with lower vcore.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Even for 3.6GHz stock voltages wont cut it so yes i agree with ny_driver you have to raise the voltages (CPU/CPU-NB/NB and maybe SB) nothing much but a little has to be changed from stock


----------



## ny_driver

Also depends (no not the undergarments) on the motherboard.

Like I said with everything on "auto" I get 4GHz(stable).

EDIT: I got it stable @ 4.108GHz(316x13)/1.48v - NB @ 3.16GHz - HT @ 2.21GHz and DDR3 @ 1686MHz......all voltages except vcore on "auto".


----------



## ny_driver

Hey check this 4.424GHz out.................


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Also depends (no not the undergarments) on the motherboard.

Like I said with everything on "auto" I get 4GHz(stable).

EDIT: I got it stable @ 4.108GHz(316x13)/1.48v - NB @ 3.16GHz - HT @ 2.21GHz and DDR3 @ 1686MHz......all voltages except vcore on "auto".

My setup was stable at 3.78 GHz at stock volatges with the stock cooler. 1.4 Vcore was more than sufficient to get to 3.85 GHz, but not enough for 3.92 GHz. I added 0.025Vcore and 0.1 CPU NB to ensure stability at 3.92 GHz. Overclocking the IGP to 800 MHz heated up the Northbridge and robbed me of one increment. I then raised the SB, NB and CPU NB to ensure the stability of the system with OC IGP at 3.85 GHz. This setup is good for casual use, but the higher clock will be used for HPC runs.

How did you get 3.16GHz NB with only 1.15 V of CPU NB? Tests show that optimal performance occurs near 2.6 GHz for 4GHz CPUs. What sort of improvement if any do you see in your benchmarks?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
My setup was stable at 3.78 GHz at stock volatges with the stock cooler. 1.4 Vcore was more than sufficient to get to 3.85 GHz, but not enough for 3.92 GHz. I added 0.025Vcore and 0.1 CPU NB to ensure stability at 3.92 GHz. Overclocking the IGP to 800 MHz heated up the Northbridge and robbed me of one increment. I then raised the SB, NB and CPU NB to ensure the stability of the system with OC IGP at 3.85 GHz. This setup is good for casual use, but the higher clock will be used for HPC runs.

How did you get 3.16GHz NB with only 1.15 V of CPU NB? Tests show that optimal performance occurs near 2.6 GHz for 4GHz CPUs. What sort of improvement if any do you see in your benchmarks?

With high clocks like that you see improvement in overall system response, Windows 'feels' snappier the faster it goes. As for benchmarks, ny_driver is probably seeing improvement in RAM writes/reads.

The frequency of the CPU/NB is more dependent on RAM speed when determining optimal performance.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
My setup was stable at 3.78 GHz at stock volatges with the stock cooler. 1.4 Vcore was more than sufficient to get to 3.85 GHz, but not enough for 3.92 GHz. I added 0.025Vcore and 0.1 CPU NB to ensure stability at 3.92 GHz. Overclocking the IGP to 800 MHz heated up the Northbridge and robbed me of one increment. I then raised the SB, NB and CPU NB to ensure the stability of the system with OC IGP at 3.85 GHz. This setup is good for casual use, but the higher clock will be used for HPC runs.

How did you get 3.16GHz NB with only 1.15 V of CPU NB? Tests show that optimal performance occurs near 2.6 GHz for 4GHz CPUs. What sort of improvement if any do you see in your benchmarks?

Take independent tests with a grain of salt. You'll be much better off


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
With high clocks like that you see improvement in overall system response, Windows 'feels' snappier the faster it goes. As for benchmarks, ny_driver is probably seeing improvement in RAM writes/reads.

The frequency of the CPU/NB is more dependent on RAM speed when determining optimal performance.

It had better feel snappy. If one adds up the cost of the parts on a component equivalence basis, the cost is almost equal to that of an Intel Core i7 980X 6 Core Gulftown, which can be overclocked to 4.1 GHz on the stock cooler with considerable ease. Nonetheless, I would like to see the benchmarks at different CPU NBs. There is usually a peak in the frequency spectrum.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
It had better feel snappy. If one adds up the cost of the parts on a component equivalence basis, the cost is almost equal to that of an Intel Core i7 980X 6 Core Gulftown, which can be overclocked to 4.1 GHz on the stock cooler with considerable ease. Nonetheless, I would like to see the benchmarks at different CPU NBs. There is usually a peak in the frequency spectrum.





































Maybe a whole RIG costs as much as a 980X. Pretty cheap if you ask me.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
It had better feel snappy. If one adds up the cost of the parts on a component equivalence basis, the cost is almost equal to that of an Intel Core i7 980X 6 Core Gulftown, which can be overclocked to 4.1 GHz on the stock cooler with considerable ease. Nonetheless, I would like to see the benchmarks at different CPU NBs. There is usually a peak in the frequency spectrum.

Just use Everest's Cache & Memory benchmark tool, it'll show results quickly and tell you where your peak is.

With 1600Mhz RAM, you'll probably top out around 3000 on the NB for improved read/write/copies, but the memory won't saturate all of that bandwidth. 2000Mhz memory would saturate it.

@ Arbalest ~ I'm coming across new findings. Wish me good luck. I may just get what I ask for.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 



































Maybe a whole RIG costs as much as a 980X. Pretty cheap if you ask me.

I beg to differ. You can buy the 980X with a basic X58 board for $856. Moreover, at 4.1 GHz OC, the 980X is in theory twice as fast as any other processor at stock settings in very highly threaded applications. That is very useful in HPC. How can our OC 1055Ts and 1090Ts possibly compete?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
I beg to differ. You can buy the 980X with a basic X58 board for $856. Moreover, at 4.1 GHz OC, the 980X is in theory twice as fast as any other processor at stock settings in very highly threaded applications. That is very useful in HPC. How can our OC 1055Ts and 1090Ts possibly compete?

What exactly are you referring to? Your post is confusing... Are you saying an AMD 1055T/1090T Rig costs the same as a 980X Rig? If you are, you must have some special pricing


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
What exactly are you referring to? Your post is confusing... Are you saying an AMD 1055T/1090T Rig costs the same as a 980X Rig? If you are, you must have some special pricing









Where did I write that? It certainly was not true in my case. I paid $178 for the 1055T with an 880G MB and IGP. Mighty cheap if you ask me!

However, if one invests in LNC, heat sinks for the DDR, Graphics Cards and extra case fans, there is little savings as performance increases are incremental for each dollar spent.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
Where did I write that? It certainly was not true in my case. I paid $178 for the 1055T with an 880G MB and IGP. Mighty cheap if you ask me!

However, if one invests in LNC, heat sinks for the DDR, Graphics Cards and extra case fans, there is little savings as performance increases are incremental for each dollar spent.

This Post you Made... http://www.overclock.net/10157443-post1366.html

One would assume by that post you're comparing a 980X Rig Costwise to a 1055/1090 Rig.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Just use Everest's Cache & Memory benchmark tool, it'll show results quickly and tell you where your peak is.

With 1600Mhz RAM, you'll probably top out around 3000 on the NB for improved read/write/copies, but the memory won't saturate all of that bandwidth. 2000Mhz memory would saturate it.

@ Arbalest ~ I'm coming across new findings. Wish me good luck. I may just get what I ask for.









Thank you. I did not notice that I had this.


----------



## test tube

Hey guys,

I'll be updating members sometime around the end of this week/beginning of next week, starting from page 100 onwards. I'm around, I just have other stuff to do and I like doing it all at about the same time.

If you don't post in the format on the first page, I won't add you, so make sure you do that.


----------



## Gerik

update mine please

FSB/Multiplier:14 x 272.4
CPU Speed: 3813.7
NB Speed: 2451.1mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.55v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.09v
RAM Speed: 726mhz DDr2 5-4-4-12-2t
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair II Formula



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well I guess I'm settled (freaking finally....) at:

CPU 3750 @ 1.45v
CPU/NB 2400 @ 1.3v
HT 2100 @ 1.2v

300x12.5
DRAM 1600 @ 7-6-6-24-24 (may tighten up a little more later) 1.8v

Will need to fully P95/IBT but first round of short tests are so far stable. If anyone, ANYONE wants to contribute to helping me with a motherboard (790/890 chipsets) like a CHIV they want to get rid of, DO let me know!









I'm sure this board is holding this chip back without excessive voltages. I really want to get a board with LLC that maintains voltages better. No matter from 2.5~2.8 VDDA the droop is still .05v+ causing (I'm pretty sure) most of the instability and resulting in higher voltage needed.

Also, for me, if I use a CPU/NB frequency at anything above 2500, my CPU voltage has to be 1.4875 just to load windows, no matter what the CPU/NB voltage is. That really boggles my mind.

*EDIT:* @ Gerik ~ Why such high voltage on the CPU for 3.8?!

Also, my NB temps were climbing steadily under load @ 48c+ so I used an Antec Spot Cool and haven't seen the NB go over 45c now.


----------



## Seanicy

Gerik said:


> update mine please
> 
> FSB/Multiplier:14 x 272.4
> CPU Speed: 3813.7
> NB Speed: 2451.1mhz
> CPU Voltage: 1.55v
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.09v
> RAM Speed: 726mhz DDr2 5-4-4-12-2t
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair II Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm at 3.9Ghz with 1.42v. watch your temps or that chip go boom!
Click to expand...


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Hey guys,

I'll be updating members sometime around the end of this week/beginning of next week, starting from page 100 onwards. I'm around, I just have other stuff to do and I like doing it all at about the same time.

If you don't post in the format on the first page, I won't add you, so make sure you do that.

FSB/Multiplier:280 x 14
CPU Speed: 3920 MHz
NB Speed: 2520 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.425 V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3 V
RAM Speed: 1492 MHz DDR3 7-7-7-16-4t
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H


----------



## Gerik

Seanicy said:


> Gerik said:
> 
> 
> 
> update mine please
> 
> FSB/Multiplier:14 x 272.4
> CPU Speed: 3813.7
> NB Speed: 2451.1mhz
> CPU Voltage: 1.55v
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.09v
> RAM Speed: 726mhz DDr2 5-4-4-12-2t
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair II Formula
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm at 3.9Ghz with 1.42v. watch your temps or that chip go boom!
> for some reason my bios i cant control my vcore voltage like if i put it to 1.425 it keeps going 1.55v and if i put it in auto it will go to 1.79v LOl.. when i play games it usually only hit 53cmax
Click to expand...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Motherboard upgrade time, or BIOS, or just BOTH.


----------



## njbf7

Hi,
first time trying to overclock.Most I did was 3.4GHz.
Please help me to do 4GHz.
I tried the first post instructions but my bios has more NB voltage instances,
and I don't have Turbo Core and Cool & Quiet setting, CPU-NB....etc, little confused with the BIOS voltage settings. On top of Voltage settings is a message saying voltages are optimized, but whenever I change any voltage it goes red and says voltage unoptimized.
Anyone having same BIOS pls help me set voltages and rest of the settings.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njbf7* 
Hi,
first time trying to overclock.Most I did was 3.4GHz.
Please help me to do 4GHz.
I tried the first post instructions but my bios has more NB voltage instances

You want NB-CPU most likely, shouldnt touch the other one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njbf7* 
Hi,
I don't have Turbo Core and Cool & Quiet setting, CPU-NB

Different part of the bios, go back to the main menu and check out 'Advanced features' or something of the sort. It's under a different section then where you change your clocks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njbf7* 
On top of Voltage settings is a message saying voltages are optimized, but whenever I change any voltage it goes red and says voltage unoptimized.

And coffee cups have big red letters saying "CAUTION: CONTENTS MAY BE HOT". That doesn't mean you can't drink from the cup, just sip lightly and make sure you don't burn yourself ;D


----------



## GanjaSMK

Hey look, it's the guy who quotes himself!


----------



## getllamasfast

286MHz
14x
4.004MHz
1.45v
1.3v
1144MHz (DDR3)
GA-890FXA-UD5


----------



## Miz3r

i will be joining this club very soon cant wait too get my 1055T woop


----------



## GanjaSMK

Me me:

300x12.5
3750Mhz @ 1.45v
2400 NB @ 1.3v
2100 HT
1600Mhz DDR3 7-6-6-24
M4A78T-E


----------



## doritos93

Yawn... after playing a lot with this chip, I've realised that I screwed up in selling my 955.

For some reason, my 955 C2 felt much snappier in games and general Windows7 use. Although the chips do look the same on paper, the 955 I had felt much quicker. 2 extra cores that won't be used for at least another year aren't worth it. (I like to do more than stare at bar charts)

For anyone browsing this thread and thinking they should but a 1055/1090, don't. If you can live without seeing 4000 MHz in CPUz, wait for Bulldozer and hope they can clock that high (which they probably will since the architecture seems far superior.)

End of rant.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I never had a 955 but I notice significant improvement over my 720.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I never had a 955 but I notice significant improvement over my 720.


Same here. BTW, NIce OC you posted a few back. Getting the voltage down I see


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Same here. BTW, NIce OC you posted a few back. Getting the voltage down I see










Yeah, it's really odd. VDDA (poor man's version of LLC) doesn't help boost CPU VCORE (like it is supposed to, supposedly). Also, I'm damn sure my BIOS is buggy because if I set the VDDA to 2.8, reboot, then set it to 'Auto', it's still stuck on 2.8. So the last value I type in is what 'Auto' defaults to.

Another thing is I can't adjust my NB voltage. Everest reports 1.1v, BIOS reports minimum default @ 1.3, and no matter if it's set to auto or 1.3~1.6 I still get Everest reporting 1.1. HT / SB are adjustable but are fine at base of 1.2v.

So, the nest crazy odd thing is the CPU/NB frequency and voltage. If my CPU/NB is anything over 2450~ It takes another .03~.05 volts (on the CPU VCORE, not CPU/NB) just to load Windows at whatever particular CPU speed I'm at. Even if I set the CPU/NB to 1.45v, it still won't boot unless (for 3.75ghz) the CPU VCORE is at 1.4875.

I'm just pleasantly surprised that it (this motherboard) does 1.45v @ 3.75... Because it's crazy, and will do stock voltage up to 3.4 no problem. So I'm sincerely amazed that 1.45 is needed over 1.35 from 3.5Ghz - 3.75Ghz. That's a huge, HUGE jump for stability. I mean under load @ 3.7 it's roughly doing 1.4v~1.42 on average. So I assume getting a newer board that was built (8xx chipset) around this chip (kinda..) with LLC would allow me even on air to do much less voltage.

I put my power supply on the fence as well, I'll bet I could do better clocks with a better PSU. But I will say it's doing it's job nicely and it was a good price when I bought it.

Anyways... What are everyone average NB temps? @ 300 my NB is getting _really_ hot (obviously). But I was wondering where the cutoff might be if anyone has that info? 790 chipset ~


----------



## arbalest

VDDA pretty much doesn't work for me except on AUTO. *eh* I'm getting a CHIV soon so it's cool.


----------



## GanjaSMK

What temps are everyone else's NB's at?


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


What temps are everyone else's NB's at?


Mine maxes out at about 60C under full load. (2.7GHz, 1.35V CPU/NB)


----------



## ny_driver

(A/C on and still 80f/27c in here) Mine is idle @ 37c right now, and maxes out about 40-42c or so. And that's 3.16GHz with "auto"/1.51v(cpu/nb)---nb @ "auto"/1.11v.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Hrm.. Mine idles at 37c @ 300 and climbs to 46c now. I guess that's alright, I don't know what temp the cutoff would be.


----------



## test tube

So... we're back up guys. Sorry about that.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


So... we're back up guys. Sorry about that.


Ok nice I was wondering what had happened.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Hrm.. Mine idles at 37c @ 300 and climbs to 46c now. I guess that's alright, I don't know what temp the cutoff would be.


Low 50s is safe. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Low 50s is safe. You have nothing to worry about.

Sweet, I'm feeling better then!









Haven't seen it go past 46 now with the Spot Cool. But, tomorrow I may pick upa 25/45mm and put that on to cool it as the Spot Cool makes this weird noise.


----------



## ny_driver

Actually with no A/C mine idles @ 41-42c. I have an 80mm fan laying on the NB blowing into it. Not having a case makes fan mounting easy.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I have a bunch of spare fans, including some that are small, but nothing under 70x70mm and the way my S1284 sits along with the back side of my GPU, there is no room for a fan bigger than 45mm!

I'm probably going to just attached it with paper clips/wire and hope it doesn't vibrate/get noisy. The Spot Cool is laying beside it slightly angled and blowing 2000RPM worth of air on it helping it out.


----------



## ukic

FSB/Multiplier: 287 x 14
CPU Speed: 2.8GHz @ 4.018GHz
NB Speed: 2583
CPU Voltage: 1.45v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.225v
RAM Speed: 7-8-7-20-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well so much for lower voltage... Back to 1.4875 for stability.









Oh well, temps are fine so I guess it's not an issue, but some day, SOME DAY I'll step up to a new motherboard.


----------



## Earwax69

Hey Ive got the 95w version at 3.7ghz for now, I will post my specs when I get it higher probably next week. I just have a question now, I get strange temp peaks in HWMonitor... 
TMPIN0 is around 39C on load but sometime, for less than a second, it jump to 80-90... 90 show in the MAX temp after that. just for a second, and it come back to 40-39...

Is it a glitch or a real problem??

Also I cannot fail to realize that the phenom cpu and am3 mobo experience feel less stable than the intel conterpart. The temps for i7 are dead precise, why cant AMD got it right? or is the sensors on the mobo?? Yeah, Im not too happy with my gigabyte mobo, it has all the wrong timing for my memory. I'll get Asus next time for sure.

Sorry, dont wanna look like complaining. I really think the 1055T is amazing and it beat my overclocked i7 in all my raytracing and anti-aliasing jobs. I'll stick with AMD for my 3d render nodes, keeping i7 for workstations that use Adobe.

Long live AMD!!


----------



## Delphi

Finally got it stable... I hate my board with a passion! Anyways how is this overclock??? I can do 4ghz but it fails folding every single time, everything else passes...


----------



## ny_driver

You probably need a little more vcore for 4GHz. Average is over 1.5v. I can do 4GHz prime stable on 1.45v, but LLC is enabled so it really gets up to 1.5v when it needs a little more juice under stress.


----------



## Gerik

can any1 help me on getting lower voltage coz i need to set 1055t voltage is 1.50 to be stable in bios but when i check it in hw monitor or asus probe it register it 1.55v and when i try to lower than 1.50v i get blue screen or i guess im stuck 1.50v my cpu clock is 3.81ghz.... is it my cpu or is it the motherboard?? my motherboard is asus crosshair II formula


----------



## GanjaSMK

Be sure you turned off "Turbo".

*EDIT:* @ ny_driver ~

Yo brother, check this out:










I tried 3000. What a difference over 2700... Wow. Not so much in benchmarks, but in the speed things roll out! 1.4875v on CPU/NB & CPU VCORE for this, will have to see if it's stable. No increase in temps.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Be sure you turned off "Turbo".

*EDIT:* @ ny_driver ~

Yo brother, check this out:

I tried 3000. What a difference over 2700... Wow. Not so much in benchmarks, but in the speed things roll out! 1.4875v on CPU/NB & CPU VCORE for this, will have to see if it's stable. No increase in temps.

Looks good! Try 7-7-7-24-28...see if it's any faster. Also try 312 x 12 if you can and use those memory timings. Let me know.

Check out the difference between 7-7-7-24-28 and 7-6-6-20-24.

7-7-7-24-28 is clearly faster.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gerik*


can any1 help me on getting lower voltage coz i need to set 1055t voltage is 1.50 to be stable in bios but when i check it in hw monitor or asus probe it register it 1.55v and when i try to lower than 1.50v i get blue screen or i guess im stuck 1.50v my cpu clock is 3.81ghz.... is it my cpu or is it the motherboard?? my motherboard is asus crosshair II formula


Have you disabled CnQ, C1E, and Turbo Core while overclocking to find a stable speed? Unfortunately, many folks require at least 1.5V for a stable overclock at or near 4GHz. Have you tried updating your BIOS?


----------



## Gerik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klaxian*


Have you disabled CnQ, C1E, and Turbo Core while overclocking to find a stable speed? Unfortunately, many folks require at least 1.5V for a stable overclock at or near 4GHz. Have you tried updating your BIOS?


yea i disable the c1e, cnq and im not using turbo mode and im using the latest bios


----------



## Velathawen

Were you running PhenomTweaker or an equivalent before you swapped to the 1055T? I was getting non stop BSOD because my PhenomTweaker was stuck on my 965's settings (carelessness T_T)


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Throw me in the club back at my normal 24/7 overclock since the temps are starting to go down here









see sig for validation

1055t 4.004ghz @1.472v


----------



## gaming96

i love having the power of 6 cores! its great


----------



## Rains

I guess I should officially join this club









FSB/Multiplier: 300, 13.5x
CPU Speed: 4050Mhz
NB Speed: 3000Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.5v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.45v
RAM Speed: 1600Mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5

CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1325669

She still can go higher, but this is a good start


----------



## Rains

is 1.55v CPU, 1.55v CPU-NB excessive? Or is it more a matter of temps?

I LOVE MEMORY BANDWIDTH!


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rains*


is 1.55v CPU, 1.55v CPU-NB excessive? Or is it more a matter of temps?

I LOVE MEMORY BANDWIDTH!











WHOA! Your board is NOT loving you right now!









You better back that down, cuz there is NO way an H50 will keep that cool enough to keep it stable.


----------



## Rains

load temp was only 50.C, so I wasn't too worried







(and yes, that's the CPU sensor, not the Core # x sensor, that reads lower)


----------



## ny_driver

The most juice my cpu/nb draws on auto is 1.51-53v with it @ 3.2Ghz, so I would say 1.55 is a little much. Is it really necessary?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rains*


load temp was only 50.C, so I wasn't too worried







(and yes, that's the CPU sensor, not the Core # x sensor, that reads lower)


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## GanjaSMK

^^ Amen.


----------



## Rains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


The most juice my cpu/nb draws on auto is 1.51-53v with it @ 3.2Ghz, so I would say 1.55 is a little much. Is it really necessary?










my IMC is nowhere as good as yours









It needs 1.55v just to pass SuperPi32m pass @ 3Ghz









Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Pics or it didn't happen










I was just going to post up a pic showing how right I was, then I realized I was looking at Tempin2, not Tempin1, which is the CPU on my mobo







I was wrong!


----------



## ny_driver

You guys should check out my 1st build log sort of thing and see what I've been up to........pun intended.


----------



## iSeries

Hi guys,

New round here and new to overclocking. I'm not into the idea of massively pushing my new 1055T but I'd like to modestly increase it to say 3.2ghz.

Can someone please tell me exactly what to change within the BIOS to achieve this? I've read and read and its all gone over my head so I would be really grateful if someone were kind enough to just give me the numbers! Mobo is a Gigabyte and I have 1333mhz 1.5v RAM. Please let me know if there is any additional info required.

Thanks!


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Actually with no A/C mine idles @ 41-42c. I have an 80mm fan laying on the NB blowing into it. Not having a case makes fan mounting easy.


When you planning on getting a case?? lol


----------



## ny_driver

I just got a new one.


----------



## Suijin

Hey everyone, wanted to get some advice on overclocking my AMD Phenom II x6 1055T, was wondering whether it was possible to OC the CPU to 4ghz with the following components:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
Case Cooling: Akasa Silent Cooling Fan (120mm) x3 
CPU Cooling: Akasa Venom CPU Cooler (+ Extra Viper Fan) 
Thermal Compound: Artic Silver 5
RAM: Corsair XMS3 TwinX 4GB
Case: Antec 300

If it is, would you guys mind explaining to be the steps needed to do so (like what CPU ratio, voltage etc to set)
I've read up some on overclocking, and also watched some youtube vids of it so I get the basic gist of things, but also nervous since it's my first time ..









Some other questions that I've been wondering about is:

What stability testing software does everyone recommend? (I've got Prime95 and OCCT so far, planning to run stability on both)
For the test, do you just use default settings on them? (Say like on Prime95, I would just select "Blend" and leave it at that.. any custom settings?)
What temperature monitoring software does everyone recommend? (Using Core Temp atm, thinking of using CPU-Z also)

Sorry about all the questions, just want to make sure to get this right


----------



## xximanoobxx

I just purchased mine earlier for my dorm build. So excited! I can't wait until I get everything setup.


----------



## ny_driver

Don't use core temp. Use HWMonitor or Everest, and do not look at the core temperatures...look at the one marked CPU, or in your case probably TMPIN0 or 1 in HWMonitor.

Prime blend is the best. If it'll do that for 6 hours or so it's good enough for me to call pretty darn stable









Increase the FSB a little at a time(like 10 or 20MHz) with voltages on auto and run prime for 30 minutes at each step.

When you get to a good overclock and you are starting to feel happy







....run prime longer...like 2-3 hours and longer if you want, but I would move on after that.

If it fails(finds an error) increase the vcore a little above what it was running at while you were testing before and it was working.

You need any more help just ask.


----------



## GanjaSMK

@Suijin

Good info from ny_driver, but let me add for you some info. Don't leave the voltages on 'Auto' while you make adjustments and increase your base clock (HTT, default 200, will do as high as the motherboard permits), put them at the defaults.

Default for the chip is 1.325v~ (CPU VCORE) and for the CPU/NB it is 1.175v (CPU/NB VOLTAGE). They may not read that way in your BIOS, some are CPUDVID, CPU/NB VID, etc.

If you have questions or need help, screenshots help and pictures of BIOS settings help also. Good luck!


----------



## Suijin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Don't use core temp. Use HWMonitor or Everest, and do not look at the core temperatures...look at the one marked CPU, or in your case probably TMPIN0 or 1 in HWMonitor.

Prime blend is the best. If it'll do that for 6 hours or so it's good enough for me to call pretty darn stable









Increase the FSB a little at a time(like 10 or 20MHz) with voltages on auto and run prime for 30 minutes at each step.

When you get to a good overclock and you are starting to feel happy







....run prime longer...like 2-3 hours and longer if you want, but I would move on after that.

If it fails(finds an error) increase the vcore a little above what it was running at while you were testing before and it was working.

You need any more help just ask.

Thanks for the help, appreciate it








At what temperature should i start to worry when running Prime's blend?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suijin* 
Thanks for the help, appreciate it








At what temperature should i start to worry when running Prime's blend?

When you start getting over 55c and heading towards 60~62c. Most people use 55c as a top-end buffer, some use 60c. Max for the chip is 62c.


----------



## ny_driver

In my BIOS auto is default.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
Hi guys,

New round here and new to overclocking. I'm not into the idea of massively pushing my new 1055T but I'd like to modestly increase it to say 3.2ghz.

Can someone please tell me exactly what to change within the BIOS to achieve this? I've read and read and its all gone over my head so I would be really grateful if someone were kind enough to just give me the numbers! Mobo is a Gigabyte and I have 1333mhz 1.5v RAM. Please let me know if there is any additional info required.

Thanks!

Welcome to OCN.

Put HTT clock (FSB) from 200MHz to 229MHz.
Reduce HT Link Multiplier from 10X to 9X.
Increase CPUNB voltage by 0.1V.
Put the memory multiplier to 5.33X.
You may want to disable the turbo mode of the processor labeled core turbo boost or something like that.

Try these and report back.


----------



## Suijin

Aight just tried my first overclocking session, didn't turn out too well








I know it's not advised but I went off the bat and just tried to go straight for 4ghz OC, things was looking well until I tried running Prime's Blend test.. just crashed (system rebooted, after which I just changed back to default settings) after running for maybe 1 minute, I found this in the results.txt:

[Mon Aug 02 05:57:12 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

Anyone got an idea of what it means? (If it's cause I OCed too high, I will be going back and trying it increment by increment)

The settings I changed (







YouTube- How to Overclock the AMD Phenom II X6 1055T tried to follow this guys instructions, but with a few tweaks) in BIOS are:

CPU Clock Ratio: 14
CPU Northbridge Frequency: x7
Core Performance Boost: Disabled
CPU Host Clock Control: Manual
CPU Frequency (MHz): 286
Set Memory Clock: Manual
Memory Clock: x2.00 (Not completely sure, but it was the top option, Resulted in 1144MHz from DDR3 1333GHZ RAM)
System Voltage Control: Manual
CPU Voltage Control: +0.100V (Got abit confusing here... it showed two values, at the bottom it showed the normal core voltage: 1.425, and on the right I think it showed the new value after adding, which was 1.450)

Everything else was left on auto (try looking at the guys computer screen in the vid to get a idea of what my BIOS settings was like) I know ny_driver advised me to up the power voltage if I get an error during the test, but wanted to clarification/confirmation on the issue









Hopefully you guys can help me out (And thanks for the support so far!)

EDIT: @GanjaSMK, yeah the power voltages and stuff are default on my BIOS as well


----------



## Kny

Is there a 1090T Owners' Club? Or does owning a 1090T give me credit to join the 1055T club?


----------



## GanjaSMK

It means you need more voltage, generally.


----------



## Suijin

Ok yeah that's what I assumed.. any idea how much i would need? 1.45w is definately not enough. (Coolermaster Silent Pro Modular 850w = my PSU)


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kny* 
Is there a 1090T Owners' Club? Or does owning a 1090T give me credit to join the 1055T club?









1090T Club
Phenom II x6 10** OC thread


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suijin* 
Ok yeah that's what I assumed.. any idea how much i would need? 1.45w is definately not enough. (Coolermaster Silent Pro Modular 850w = my PSU)

4.0Ghz on average requires 1.5v give/take. Check the very first page of this thread to see for yourself.


----------



## brodie337

Well, still waiting on my motherboard to get back from RMA. It blew while i was trying to get 4.15 stable...

Does anyone have some overclocking results with the 1055t on the MSI 890GXM-G65?


----------



## Rains

my MSI 790fx board died when I ran P95 with my 1055t (4Ghz, 1,475v CPU, 1.3v CPU/NB).

There is a thread here somewhere for the MSI 890fx boards that do the same thing ... stress test CPU, and mobo fries. There is speculation that it has to do with the 4+1 phase power being unable to cope with draw of Hex core/ crappy mosfets.

Good luck with your RMA!

EDIT: here it is! http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...90fx-gd70.html


----------



## Suijin

Another unsucessful run and this time it lead to nasty problems lol
Raised the voltage 1.475v and it booted to window but then quickly got blue screen'ed, and on 1.500v it gave me the blank-desktop symptoms (Could only run task manager) The only difference between this and last time was that I turned off Cool'n'Quiet (Yes I know its suppose to disabled, forgot to do it last time) but I don't think thats got much to do with it









Just got back from system restoring to this point, will have another attempt soon.. So just want to collect some input on this problem of mine


----------



## ny_driver

Try following the instructions for testing given in post #1429.

When you tell us that your attempt was unsuccessful, please give all the details of your settings. For example......CPU frequency, multiplier, and voltage - NB frequency, and voltage - CPU/NB voltage - HT frequency - DRAM frequency, timings, and voltage.

It will be easier to assist you with this information.









If you want to try 4GHz....go 286 x 14 with 1.5-1.525v, keep the HT and NB 2400 or less, and lower the DRAM speed so you know that is not the problem. You should have no problem if you give the cpu enough voltage.


----------



## test tube

updated thread


----------



## ny_driver

I'm running mine @ 4GHz(320x12.5) now with Cool & Quiet enabled. It works great.

I can't go any higher than 4GHz stable on "auto" vcore, and in order for C&Q to do you any good you need the vcore on "auto", otherwise it stays where you set it.

EDIT: Matter of fact I am really liking this C&Q.......it works perfectly.


----------



## iSeries

Hi alawadhi3000

Many thanks, I've used your settings and it all seems good. Successfully re-encoded Avatar blu ray to DVD9 with x264 with no issues, extremely quickly at that .

Just got a couple of questions over the settings:

Reduce HT Link Multiplier from 10X to 9X - What does this do? 'Auto' setting is 10x - is there any reason not to use 'Auto' here?
Increase CPUNB voltage by 0.1V - Again, is there any reason not to use 'Auto'?

Also, CPU voltage is on 'Auto'. In fact, all other settings other than the ones you mentioned are all on 'Auto'. Is that all ok?

Thanks!


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Hi alawadhi3000

Many thanks, I've used your settings and it all seems good. Successfully re-encoded Avatar blu ray to DVD9 with x264 with no issues, extremely quickly at that .

Just got a couple of questions over the settings:

Reduce HT Link Multiplier from 10X to 9X - What does this do? 'Auto' setting is 10x - is there any reason not to use 'Auto' here?
Increase CPUNB voltage by 0.1V - Again, is there any reason not to use 'Auto'?

Also, CPU voltage is on 'Auto'. In fact, all other settings other than the ones you mentioned are all on 'Auto'. Is that all ok?

Thanks!


HT link should be kept around 2000MHz as overclocking it shows almost no performance improvement and sometimes it decreases performance, the formula is (HT Link = FSB X HT Multiplier), since you overclocked your FSB you need to drop the multiplier to achieve the same 2000MHz (229X9=2061MHz).

As for the CPUNB, I didn't suggest reducing the multiplier because if you overclock the CPUNB you will gain more performance in the Memory area. The additional 0.1V was to make sure that the CPUNB remain stable while being overclocked.

The rest of settings should be fine on auto because you're not overclocking too much.

Glad to help.


----------



## iSeries

Thanks again! Re. the CPUNB, would 'Auto' not give any appropriate voltage increase required to keep it stable?

Also, do you think I could get away with 3.4ghz with such simple settings?


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Thanks again! Re. the CPUNB, would 'Auto' not give any appropriate voltage increase required to keep it stable?

Also, do you think I could get away with 3.4ghz with such simple settings?


Auto tends to sometimes give more voltage than needed or less than needed.

And yes, you can do 3.4GHz easily.

Edit:- Try these

HTT clock (FSB) 243MHz.
HT Link Multiplier 8X.
CPUNB voltage +0.1V.
Memory multiplier to 5.33X.


----------



## DTrainMusicVein

Hey guys, just joining this 1055T club cuz the processor is awesome! Now the journey to OC and keep it running stable!


----------



## iSeries

Ok I'll just keep the CPUNB at the 0.1v increase you've suggested, thanks for the explanation.

Well in that case then, what can I get away with? I've got a decent CPU cooler (I binned the stock cooler immediately, far too loud).

Also, regarding RAM, one of the two 2gb 1333mhz CL9 sticks I bought last week is faulty so I'm running with the good one at the moment. I'll be ordering some new RAM and returning these for a refund. I'm a bit disappointed with their performance (Windows Experience only gives it 5.5). I've spotted some 1333mhz CL7 RAM which is rated at 1.7v. Is this safe for my Mobo? The manual says 1.5v for RAM.

Thanks again, its been a great help.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Ok I'll just keep the CPUNB at the 0.1v increase you've suggested, thanks for the explanation.

Well in that case then, what can I get away with? I've got a decent CPU cooler (I binned the stock cooler immediately, far too loud).

Also, regarding RAM, one of the two 2gb 1333mhz CL9 sticks I bought last week is faulty so I'm running with the good one at the moment. I'll be ordering some new RAM and returning these for a refund. I'm a bit disappointed with their performance (Windows Experience only gives it 5.5). I've spotted some 1333mhz CL7 RAM which is rated at 1.7v. Is this safe for my Mobo? The manual says 1.5v for RAM.

Thanks again, its been a great help.


You can go as far as you stay under 60C under full load and under 1.5V for the CPU vCore (Voltage).

For the RAM, why you don't pick up something that is a little better? maybe a 1600MHz CL7 kit, be sure to look at your motherboard page for the RAM qualified vendor list to make sure that the RAM will work at advertised speed/timings on your board. 1.7V is safe, my RAM is rated 1.9V BTW.


----------



## iSeries

My mobo manual says it only supports up to 1333mhz so I'm assuming I can't use 1600mhz RAM?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Which motherboard?


----------



## ny_driver

Exactly...fill in your system specs in your profile.


----------



## iSeries

My mobo is a Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H Rev 1.3 (not the best I know...).

In the spec it says:

"Support for DDR3 1666(OC)/1333/1066 MHz memory modules".

I'm not sure why 'OC' is in brackets after 1666?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Your motherboard does support 1600Mhz RAM, you just need to set it manually. The reason that is in brackets is because of three things:

*It probably wouldn't recognize 1600Mhz+ RAM when set to 'Auto'
*AMD only 'officially' supports 1333Mhz RAM with their integrated memory controllers 
*Some DIMMS have requirements for certain speeds / settings

Just set the RAM up manually to near or at it's rated speeds and timings and you should be good to go.


----------



## iSeries

Many thanks for explaining. I'm learning stuff 

Will either of these suffice? Is one better than the other? :

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/180490

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/191178


----------



## GanjaSMK

Either is fine but I suggest you look at the list provided with your motherboard so you know to buy something listed that has been tested 'compatible' with the board.

Neither will outperform one or the other except in overclocking one may yield better results. I don't suggest you overclock the RAM unless you know what you're doing.

The reason why people buy 1600Mhz RAM (or faster) is generally to help support a processor that does not have an unlocked multiplier. What this allows is the user to use the HTT (or fsb/base clock) at higher rates (250+) and enable the RAM to come close to it's RATED speed. It also allows you more multiplier to work with.

If you were to get 1333Mhz RAM and overlcock a 1055T, your RAM ratios would be limited. But if you got 1600Mhz RAM your ratios gain an extra multiplier to work with providing you with more options.


----------



## iSeries

Actually the supported RAM page for this mobo is pretty short under the 1600mhz section.

The Corsair RAM here http://www.ebuyer.com/product/191178 is listed on other websites as being 'For Intel systems'. Is this true or is it just marketing? Is it ok to use for AMD?


----------



## GanjaSMK

It's probably fine.


----------



## Velathawen

When they say for company XXXXX it usually means that the SMP profiles have been designed to work with a specific processor. There is nothing to stop you from going into the bios and setting it yourself manually though


----------



## iSeries

Thanks again, I've ordered the 1600mhz Corsair.

Anyway, back to the task in hand. I've decided I'm going to try for 3.5ghz, because, well, I like evenly divisible numbers









So, I'll set my FSB to 250, reduce the HT Link Multiplier to x8 for 2000mhz and change the memory multiplier to x5.33 for 1333mhz. But what about the CPUNB? What would be the recommended setting for this? Are there any other settings that would need changing now I'm going for a more serious overclock? Is it recommended that the 'CoolNQuiet' feature be disabled?


----------



## ny_driver

Disable it while finding your overclock then turn it back on if you'd like.

Set your NB frequency as high as you can(always use the highest multiplier...10).....this will increase the performance of your memory. Try leaving the cpu/nb on default setting or "auto"...or try 1.4v or 1.45v or I have mine on "auto"/1.51v @ 3.2GHz on the NB.

Your cpu will easily be stable at 3.5GHz so push the NB and memory frequency as high as you can.

And please add your system specs like everyone else.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
Thanks again, I've ordered the 1600mhz Corsair.

Anyway, back to the task in hand. I've decided I'm going to try for 3.5ghz, because, well, I like evenly divisible numbers









So, I'll set my FSB to 250, reduce the HT Link Multiplier to x8 for 2000mhz and change the memory multiplier to x5.33 for 1333mhz. But what about the CPUNB? What would be the recommended setting for this? Are there any other settings that would need changing now I'm going for a more serious overclock? Is it recommended that the 'CoolNQuiet' feature be disabled?

CPUNB is like CPU speed, it needs to be pushed as far as you can to gain more performance. At 2500MHz you'll probably need to raise the voltage to around 1.3V.

Please add your system specs to let people know what parts you have and therefore help you better.


----------



## Crylo

Does the NB get really hot when OC'ing it to 2500Mhz? also which voltage should I increase, the CPU-NB VID or just the NB voltage? My CPU is at 3.5Ghz now but I want to increase the performance of my memory a bit also what benefit would I gain by OC'ing the HT as well?


----------



## GanjaSMK

The CPU/NB VID controls the IMC on the chip itself, which is the CPU/NB controller handling the link between the CPU and RAM.

The NB voltage is the actual 'Northbridge' on the computer, which handles information to and from the CPU to various other things. Increasing the NB voltage can sometimes help when you up the FSB (or HTT, Base Clock, there are many names now...) but usually you shouldn't have to.

However, when you see that the CPU/NB Frequency is at 2500, that is not the NB, it is the IMC speed on the CPU itself. So when you overclock that sometimes it needs more voltage, depending on the chip, RAM etc.


----------



## thyza

just got mine last night. decided to try and push it a little and went to 4ghz (286FSB) on my first OC. (NB/HT x7, ram x5.33)

going pretty well so far, ~6hrs of prime95.

my only concern is about the temps. read some posts here saying i should be looking at CPU TEMP/TMPINX not core temps. is that right?

core temp (the program) is giving me around 52c max under max load. HWMonitor is giving me the same on the cores, 33c max for TMPIN0, 58c for TMPIN1, 61c on TMPIN2.

should i be concerned? running on a GA-890XA-UD3


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyza* 
just got mine last night. decided to try and push it a little and went to 4ghz (286FSB) on my first OC. (NB/HT x7, ram x5.33)

going pretty well so far, ~6hrs of prime95.

my only concern is about the temps. read some posts here saying i should be looking at CPU TEMP/TMPINX not core temps. is that right?

core temp (the program) is giving me around 52c max under max load. HWMonitor is giving me the same on the cores, 33c max for TMPIN0, 58c for TMPIN1, 61c on TMPIN2.

should i be concerned? running on a GA-890XA-UD3

Uninstall Core Temp now. Use HWMonitor, it's much more reliable. Yes, do not look at core temperatures, but overall CPU socket temperatures. You can verify which temperature is which by using HWMonitor along with AMD Overdrive, ASUS Probe II (with Asus boards, obviously







) and/or Everest.

I recommend using Everest and HWMonitor to identify which TMPIN0/1/2 are the correct temps for your board. Usually it reads CPU/NB/GFX,SB but sometimes HWMonitor reads it differently for some boards; NB/CPU/GFX,SB etc...

Once you pair up the temperatures with different programs (BIOS is a good way to check also, listed under your Hardware page) you'll know what to look for.

Keep the CPU/Socket temp under 60c, and preferably even lower under 55c.


----------



## thyza

ok it seems TMPIN1 is motherboard, TMPIN2 is cpu. which means according to HWmonitor my cpu was running at 64c earlier, but i have bios set to shutdown at 60c

i'm running prime95 again and watching my temps now i know which to look at. if i get close to 58c again i'll drop the o/c.

if i drop vcore will i get lower temps? i just went straight for 1.475 vcore, i can maybe get it lower


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyza* 
ok it seems TMPIN1 is motherboard, TMPIN2 is cpu. which means according to HWmonitor my cpu was running at 64c earlier, but i have bios set to shutdown at 60c

i'm running prime95 again and watching my temps now i know which to look at. if i get close to 58c again i'll drop the o/c.

I'm not entirely sure, but that BIOS shutdown might be following the core temp sensor that had that approx 10C offset under the "real" temp. So if you set it to 60C and it goes by the core temp, then it should yank the plug at around 69 - 72 C real temp.

It seems also that if the temperature spike is not too steep then the chip can downclock on it's own to cool down a bit. At least I noticed that in my case when running Prime95 and that AMD overdrive stability test after a while my temp creeped up to around 58 C or so at what point some cores started to have fluctuations in their frequency - stuff like dropping from 3.85 down to 3.2 GHz for few seconds and so on (while still being rock stable).

At high volts and 4GHz the temp spkie was too steep however for the auto underclock to catch up and few times the temp sensor fired and yanked the plug on the CPU.

Take this with grain of salt tho. It's just my impression how the chip behaves under load.


----------



## thyza

dropped vcore to 1.425, temps are maxing out at 55c now with 30m of prime95 (was hitting 60+ within 10-15mins before)


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thyza*


dropped vcore to 1.425, temps are maxing out at 55c now with 30m of prime95 (was hitting 60+ within 10-15mins before)


Sounds much better.........please take 2 minutes and add your system specs


----------



## nzhaystack

Hello People...

I have now set all voltages back to auto, and i have enabled CnQ is this ok for my hardware??

Thanks


----------



## ny_driver

C & Q works perfectly for me with the chip @ 4GHz. Keep voltage(vcore) on auto otherwise it will not lower the vcore when it lowers the multiplier.

1.45v may not be quite enough for 4GHz.......try 1.5 and see what happens....it's the only way to find out how much it needs. You don't have to stress it and heat it up, you can just see if it boots and the system act normal if your temps are too high for stress testing.


----------



## Suijin

Toke a couple a couple days off but ready to try again now









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Try following the instructions for testing given in post #1429.

When you tell us that your attempt was unsuccessful, please give all the details of your settings. For example......CPU frequency, multiplier, and voltage - NB frequency, and voltage - CPU/NB voltage - HT frequency - DRAM frequency, timings, and voltage.

It will be easier to assist you with this information.









If you want to try 4GHz....go 286 x 14 with 1.5-1.525v, keep the HT and NB 2400 or less, and lower the DRAM speed so you know that is not the problem. You should have no problem if you give the cpu enough voltage.


Well I did say that settings was the same as the previous post







But I will post them next time.

One thing I noticed recently is that HW-Monitor shows my vcore at 1.25~1.3v, whilst the BIOs showed it as 1.425v... Which one is more accurate (Wondering, cause this might have been the cause of the failures last time)

And also, do any of you guys mind posting what the recommended settings for me is (Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H)


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


C & Q works perfectly for me with the chip @ 4GHz. Keep voltage(vcore) on auto otherwise it will not lower the vcore when it lowers the multiplier.

1.45v may not be quite enough for 4GHz.......try 1.5 and see what happens....it's the only way to find out how much it needs. You don't have to stress it and heat it up, you can just see if it boots and the system act normal if your temps are too high for stress testing.


Cheers, vcore is on auto however it does drop when it goes back down to 1ghz per core (idle) here is what i mean.. Is it ok that its doing this


----------



## ny_driver

When I say add system specs information...what I mean is go into the usercp>add system. That way we can see it below each post you add to the thread.

Telling us it's the same as the previous post means that I have to go find that post and look in order to help you......I don't think so.

Do you have cool & quiet enabled? That would explain the 1.25v...is your multiplier and clock speed changing while you look @ cpuz screen?

Your cpu is different from everyone elses and will require it's own optimal settings for your system. That is why we test for stability, changing only 1 variable at a time.

I gave you recommended settings for your cpu...the only way to find out if it works good with your board is to try. Don't be scared to try overclocking...you are not going to hurt the precious chip.

Good luck and come back with some test results.









EDIT: that's normal nzhaystack


----------



## Suijin

Right the system/signature thing should be done now, and yeah Cool'n'Quiet is enabled and when I looked at the CPU-Z, speed and multiplier actually does vary abit. So should I be basing the voltage off what's shown from HW-Monitor?


----------



## ny_driver

When trying to determine a good stable overclock it is best to disable c&q and c1e. Then when you are stable and happy with the overclock you can enable c&q.

HWMonitor works pretty well from my experience. Whatever HWMonitor says is always very close, except for the random freakish reading.


----------



## anbu-kakashi

and btw I already did 14mp XD see the 1st page totally forgot it.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


C & Q works perfectly for me with the chip @ 4GHz. Keep voltage(vcore) on auto otherwise it will not lower the vcore when it lowers the multiplier.


Also it works if you set "CPU & CPU/NB Voltage mode" to OFFSET, so you can try lower voltage for your desired frequency. AUTO sets the voltages too high for my CPU.

I run my CPU @ 4280MHz with CnQ enabled.


----------



## Delphi

Okay tonights the night that I am going to get 4ghz stable. Ill list what I have stable right now so you can further help me.

Im running at:

FSB - 280
NB - 2800mhz
cpu multi - 14.0x
cpu Voltage - 1.45
NB - 1.34v
CPU/NB v - 1.400
ram - 1120mhz 6-6-6 1T
HT - 2240mhz

Now this setup is 100% folding 24/7 stable which is good enough for me.

I want to run at 4.0ghz but no matter what I do it craps out.

I can boot into windows at 1.45v at 4.00ghz but its not stable I no this for sure. I bump the voltage to 1.475 and it passes 150runs of Linx/IBT. And it is prime stable only on small FTT and large FTT. But it is not stable on Blend. Ive tried bumping the vcore even more but it wont help.

Should I just go straight to 1.525vcore and see if it will go for 4.1ghz because I may just have a fsb hole?


----------



## ny_driver

What FSB and multi? Probably much lower FSB than me.

I don't really understand how the offset works.

EDIT: you probably need 1.5v for 4GHz on that board. Feel free to try my settings below with 1.5 vcore.

All my voltages are on "auto". You may need to manually increase the voltages on your board...I do not know. My cpu uses 1.45-1.5v, CPU/NB uses 1.51-53v, NB and SB use 1.12v, and HT uses 1.21v.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


What FSB and multi? Probably much lower FSB than me.

I don't really understand how the offset works.


My CPU is 1090, so 4280MHz with 238 X 18.

The OFFSET thing add small increments, like +0.003125V, to your stock Vcore or CPU/NB Voltage.

EX: CPU/NB @ 3200MHz...

I needed 1.30V set BIOS( thats 1.15V stock + 0.15V OFFSET), thats like 1.32V load with LLC-enabled. 
CPU/NB - AUTO gives me 1.50V+. Thats bull...t


----------



## thyza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


C & Q works perfectly for me with the chip @ 4GHz. Keep voltage(vcore) on auto otherwise it will not lower the vcore when it lowers the multiplier.


does it matter if it doesn't lower vcore? i don't really want to set auto because it puts my vcore up too high, but i would like to enable cnq


----------



## ny_driver

The whole point is to lower the vcore, use less power, and create less heat.

I can't run my NB with anything less than 1.46v @ 3200 I'm pretty sure. 320FSb might somehow make a dofference.

Try 320 x 12.5 with 3200NB @ your current CPU/NB voltage.


----------



## thyza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


The whole point is to lower the vcore, use less power, and create less heat.

I can't run my NB with anything less than 1.46v @ 3200 I'm pretty sure. 320FSb might somehow make a dofference.

Try 320 x 12.5 with 3200NB @ your current CPU/NB voltage.


something to work on tomorrow, ran out of time now. though i'm not sure i can do fsb, ram is only 1600 but we'll see. btw i'm new to nb o/c, do i adjust nb voltage or nb vid voltage. i think its the 2nd but not sure.

also semi related, my bios has this really annoying feature on boot where it'll say something like "you've experienced a lot of reboots, possibly due to overclocking" and it sets my fsb back to default. this would be great, except it's not accurate, and I get it often whenever I make a bios change. can't find a way to disable it, but i hope there's a way.


----------



## Psycho666

at the moment i 'm testing a 4.1Ghz clock @ 1.5125v
NB @ 2939Mhz @ 1.35v
cpu/nb @ 1.4v
HT @ 2352Mhz @ 1.25v
right now it's at his 16th run of LinX
and highest temp on my cpu is 52c









Edit: Finshed without errors








stable @ 4.1Ghz


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


at the moment i 'm testing a 4.1Ghz clock @ 1.5125v
NB @ 2939Mhz @ 1.35v
cpu/nb @ 1.4v
HT @ 2352Mhz @ 1.25v
right now it's at his 16th run of LinX
and highest temp on my cpu is 52c









Edit: Finshed without errors








stable @ 4.1Ghz


I wouldn't call 20 runs of Linx stable. Try playing a round of BFBC2 or a really stressfull game and then post back...Anyway nice OC, not trying to bash you.


----------



## Psycho666

it's running [email protected] all the time
games aren't that stressfull


----------



## MentalPatient

How is it to overclock the 1055T? Where's does it range between easy & hair pulling out hard?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Easy


----------



## Psycho666

easy? very easy








i got 4Ghz stable on the day i got it lol


----------



## iSeries

Hi,

Just wondered if someone could clarify - it seems there is a difference of opinion over oc'ing the CPUNB. Some say push it as far as you can, others say keep it close to stock 2000mhz as oc'ing it doesn't really increase performance. Which is it? Also, would oc'ing it to 2500mhz raise temps by any meaningful amount?


----------



## Epsi

I got a question, hope someone can tell me the answer. Atm im using the Asus M4N78-Pro. It aint that good at ocing, HTT wont go higher then 279 else it stays black during post. No mather what i try.

Because i wanna keep my DDR2 memory for the moment, my eye dropped on the Asus M4A78-E wich has the 790GX chipset. Does anyone knows if this board can handle higher HTT/FSB speeds? And if so, does it have some nice OC skills? I google'd alot but only a few forums talked about it, seems like it aint that bad, but i hoped someone has some experience with this type of mobo.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
it seems there is a difference of opinion over oc'ing the CPUNB. Some say push it as far as you can, others say keep it close to stock 2000mhz as oc'ing it doesn't really increase performance. Which is it? Also, would oc'ing it to 2500mhz raise temps by any meaningful amount?

I think you may have confused the HT with the CPU/NB.

Overclocking your CPU/NB will certainly improve performance, especially if you have also overclocked your memory. This only works to a certain point though. For example, a 3000MHz CPU/NB would only be useful if your DDR3 was running at 2000MHz or more. Try to find the right speed for your setup.

Overclocking your HT (aka. FSB) over the stock 2000MHz will not result in much of a performance gain. In fact, some research suggests that anything over 2200MHz can actually reduce performance slightly. Try to keep this between 1800MHz and 2200MHz. The HT cannot be clocked higher than your CPU/NB.

As for temps, overclocking the CPU/NB to 2500MHz will make things hotter, but it all depends on how much voltage is used to get there and how much you increase the clock. Make sure the NB temperature stays below 75C. With a good motherboard and decent cooling, this is really not hard. My CPU/NB is running at about 2900MHz with 1.35V and I can't even get it to 50C under full load with my setup.


----------



## ny_driver

Increasing the NB frequency allows your memory to perform better. What you don't need to overclock is the HT link. A little is fine, but not necessary.

EDIT: I have my NB @ 3200MHz and memory at only 1707, and believe me it's way better with the NB overclocked further. The memory performs better and the computer feels very fast.


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Increasing the NB frequency allows your memory to perform better. What you don't need to overclock is the HT link. A little is fine, but not necessary.

EDIT: I have my NB @ 3200MHz and memory at only 1707, and believe me it's way better with the NB overclocked further. The memory performs better and the computer feels very fast.

Interesting.. So with my mobo i should be able to get 2500mhz out of the NB. For now HT and NB are at stock (2000mhz). Should i leave HT and bumb up NB and see what happens? Also with the increase would i then need to disable CnQ?


----------



## iSeries

Yes, understood that HT must be equal or less than CPUNB. Is 2500mhz for the CPUNB with 1600mhz RAM ok? Whats the suggested voltage for the CPUNB at this speed?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzhaystack* 
Interesting.. So with my mobo i should be able to get 2500mhz out of the NB. For now HT and NB are at stock (2000mhz). Should i leave HT and bumb up NB and see what happens? Also with the increase would i then need to disable CnQ?

No it has no effect on c&q. Turn the NB up as high as it will go or as high as you want as long as it's not hot, but keep the HT under ~2400.

EDIT: I just leave it on auto and let it use what it wants. I have heard of some people using 1.45v, some using 1.35v, and mine uses over 1.5v on auto. Go as high as you want on the NB...as long as you have it stable it will be faster.

EDIT: I gotta dismantle the ceiling system







and install my new motherboard. I'll be back in awhile.


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
No it has no effect on c&q. Turn the NB up as high as it will go or as high as you want as long as it's not hot, but keep the HT under ~2400.

EDIT: I just leave it on auto and let it use what it wants. I have heard of some people using 1.45v, some using 1.35v, and mine uses over 1.5v on auto. Go as high as you want on the NB...as long as you have it stable it will be faster.

EDIT: I gotta dismantle the ceiling system







and install my new motherboard. I'll be back in awhile.

Ive left HT on stock for now.. NB is now at 2500mhz as it crashed at 2250mhz. LinX is running now and looking good







.. Thanks for your help again buddy!


----------



## Headless Fansprings

If you are doing CPU intensive computations, NB frequency will matter very little. However, for memory-intensive applications, NB frequency will increase your bandwidth proportionally. Saturation may occur slightly below 3000 MHz for good overclocks. My best effort, 2800 MHz, required more than 1.3 V of CPU NB, which I deemed too costly. I am using 2750 MHz at 3.85 Ghz CPU and 2520 MHz at 3.92 GHz CPU.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
Yes, understood that HT must be equal or less than CPUNB. Is 2500mhz for the CPUNB with 1600mhz RAM ok? Whats the suggested voltage for the CPUNB at this speed?

HT should be between 1800MHz and 2200MHz for all configurations.

You can probably get 2500MHz CPU/NB with stock voltage or just a little bit over. 2500MHz for 1600MHz RAM is perfect though it wouldn't hurt if you can get it a little higher.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I would say 2400MHz NB for 1600MHz DDR speed that is the sweat spot.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I say 2700~2800, but that's just from my experience.


----------



## Crylo

I have my NB at 2500 with my memory at 1666 and it works great with noticeable improvement.


----------



## Kamakazi

I should be getting my 1055T very soon, shipped from Newegg this morning. Prepare to be bombarded with questions early next week


----------



## ny_driver

NB @ 3200MHz-DDR3 @ 1707MHz....it's pretty fast. That was done with 1 stick of memory. Although the copy speed was the only thing to take much of a hit with only 1 stick....usually 15-16000MB/s.


----------



## GanjaSMK

So, what would you say a page_fault_in_non_paged_area stop 0x00000050 corresponds to?

I keep getting it while trying to check out the 4Ghz range. Loosened up RAM timings, the speed is below rated specs for the RAM. Any ideas because I was assuming it's a RAM/ CPU-NB problem?


----------



## kenolak

These are bio's settings, and do not correctly reflect the settings displayed by CPUZ.
C1E is disabled, C & Q is disabled, Advanced Clock calibration (ACC) is disabled, Unleashing is not an option while this is disabled in the bios.
Turbo is Enabled with a multiplier or 8x(lowest possible for current bio's for the motherboard.)
Cpu/NB Multiplier: 4x
HT Link Frequency: 800mhz
VDDNB:1.2
CPUVDDA: 2.5
Chipset overvoltage:1.355
SB over voltage:1.35
Sideport is disabled

FSB/Multiplier:285x14
CPU Speed:3990
NB Speed:800
CPU Voltage:1.5
CPU-NB Voltage:1.2
RAM Speed:400mhz
Motherboard:M4A785TD-V

p1 Power state has been copied onto p0 state.

Cpu hits 60c and (switches to p3/drops multi to 7.5) til it cools to 50c then resumes normal 14x operation.

when p3 is edited to force 14x during cool off period cpu eventually gets to 70c and system powers off. -using stock cooler that came with the 1055t.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1333433 -

I'll post results of a stablity tests soon, thanks to the cool down underclocking it seems this works flawlessly although the HT speed is extremly slow (~1140) the memory runs ~566 with 1:2 ratio (slow 1333 memory doesnt like to be oc'd at all)

Haven't Oc'd anything in years, this is a very fun chip to play with!


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kenolak*


These are bio's settings, and do not correctly reflect the settings displayed by CPUZ.
C1E is disabled, C & Q is disabled, Advanced Clock calibration (ACC) is disabled, Unleashing is not an option while this is disabled in the bios.
Turbo is Enabled with a multiplier or 8x(lowest possible for current bio's for the motherboard.)
Cpu/NB Multiplier: 4x
HT Link Frequency: 800mhz
VDDNB:1.2
CPUVDDA: 2.5
Chipset overvoltage:1.355
SB over voltage:1.35
Sideport is disabled

FSB/Multiplier:285x14
CPU Speed:3990
NB Speed:800
CPU Voltage:1.5
CPU-NB Voltage:1.2
RAM Speed:400mhz
Motherboard:M4A785TD-V

p1 Power state has been copied onto p0 state.

Cpu hits 60c and (switches to p3/drops multi to 7.5) til it cools to 50c then resumes normal 14x operation.

when p3 is edited to force 14x during cool off period cpu eventually gets to 70c and system powers off. -using stock cooler that came with the 1055t.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1333433 -

I'll post results of a stablity tests soon, thanks to the cool down underclocking it seems this works flawlessly although the HT speed is extremly slow (~1140) the memory runs ~566 with 1:2 ratio (slow 1333 memory doesnt like to be oc'd at all)

Haven't Oc'd anything in years, this is a very fun chip to play with!


Fill out your sytems specs by clicking here. TBH depending on your board your HTL and NB should be around the 2000Mhz range for stock. You sir are running them extremely underlocked, not sure if this is on purpose or what. Also if you are on the stock cooler and trying to hit 4Ghz on the CPU, you are dreaming. I can't even hit 4Ghz stable with my H50 w/ Push/Pull 55mm Feser Noiseblockers. For reference I am using 300X13=3.9Ghz w/1.42v...


----------



## kenolak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1333999
how long should i run prime for? (finished a 4 hour test while doing other things at previous posted speeds but have since bumped stuff up) as proof? when it gets too hot it just drops to 7.5x multi till it cools off, if i use the pstate tweaking program phenommsrtweaker it eventually locks it at 7.5 till i reboot.

ill let prime run a course next time i sleep which will probably be sometime today.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


So, what would you say a page_fault_in_non_paged_area stop 0x00000050 corresponds to?

I keep getting it while trying to check out the 4Ghz range. Loosened up RAM timings, the speed is below rated specs for the RAM. Any ideas because I was assuming it's a RAM/ CPU-NB problem?


I've had that same error a few times when testing OCs...I attribute it to most likely vcore. Although I am just guessing.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


NB @ 3200MHz-DDR3 @ 1707MHz....it's pretty fast. That was done with 1 stick of memory. Although the copy speed was the only thing to take much of a hit with only 1 stick....usually 15-16000MB/s.


I am puzzled. My RAM is clocked 200 MHz slower than yours. Yet, I get copy speeds in excess of 13000 MB/s. Everything else is 10% slower as expected. Could this be due to my tighter timings?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


I am puzzled. My RAM is clocked 200 MHz slower than yours. Yet, I get copy speeds in excess of 13000 MB/s. Everything else is 10% slower as expected. Could this be due to my tighter timings?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


NB @ 3200MHz-DDR3 @ 1707MHz....it's pretty fast. That was done with 1 stick of memory. Although the copy speed was the only thing to take much of a hit with only 1 stick....usually 15-16000MB/s.


It's because 1 of my sticks died yesterday and that benchmark was done with only 1 stick of memory. I usually have copy speed of 16000.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


So, what would you say a page_fault_in_non_paged_area stop 0x00000050 corresponds to?

I keep getting it while trying to check out the 4Ghz range. Loosened up RAM timings, the speed is below rated specs for the RAM. Any ideas because I was assuming it's a RAM/ CPU-NB problem?


Your problem is more likely associated with a marginal NB overclock as opposed to a CPU overclock. You may also get a SYSTEM SERVICE EXCEPTION. These tend to occur at low CPU loads subsequent to successive Page Faults. When a critical fault occurs, you get a BSOD with one of the exceptions above. To resolve this problem, you may either drop your NB multiplier or raise your CPU NB voltage. It should not require more than 0.05 V to get your system stable.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


It's because 1 of my sticks died yesterday and that benchmark was done with only 1 stick of memory. I usually have copy speed of 16000.


It is a shame that this architecture does not support triple channel memory. Then, this platform would rule over Intel Quad Core platforms hand over fist.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


It is a shame that this architecture does not support triple channel memory. Then, this platform would rule over Intel Quad Core platforms hand over fist.


 Possibly...but AMD will most likely continue to put out subpar materials just to stay alive at this point. 
The 6core was probably an unexpected run for the money on some of Intel's price points. The next gen better be worth something more than just a competitor to the low end rivals model and not just a chip the *OVERCLOCKERS* save them face with







.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kenolak*


These are bio's settings, and do not correctly reflect the settings displayed by CPUZ.
C1E is disabled, C & Q is disabled, Advanced Clock calibration (ACC) is disabled, Unleashing is not an option while this is disabled in the bios.
Turbo is Enabled with a multiplier or 8x(lowest possible for current bio's for the motherboard.)
Cpu/NB Multiplier: 4x
HT Link Frequency: 800mhz
VDDNB:1.2
CPUVDDA: 2.5
Chipset overvoltage:1.355
SB over voltage:1.35
Sideport is disabled

FSB/Multiplier:285x14
CPU Speed:3990
NB Speed:800
CPU Voltage:1.5
CPU-NB Voltage:1.2
RAM Speed:400mhz
Motherboard:M4A785TD-V

p1 Power state has been copied onto p0 state.

Cpu hits 60c and (switches to p3/drops multi to 7.5) til it cools to 50c then resumes normal 14x operation.

when p3 is edited to force 14x during cool off period cpu eventually gets to 70c and system powers off. -using stock cooler that came with the 1055t.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1333433 -

I'll post results of a stablity tests soon, thanks to the cool down underclocking it seems this works flawlessly although the HT speed is extremly slow (~1140) the memory runs ~566 with 1:2 ratio (slow 1333 memory doesnt like to be oc'd at all)

Haven't Oc'd anything in years, this is a very fun chip to play with!


I am not very certain what you are trying to accomplish. You are pushing the CPU too hard. Bring your CPU voltage back down to 1.375-1.425 V. You should be able to clock stably at 3.92 GHz at the higher setting with a stock cooler. Disable Turbo Boost as it may drive your system toward instability. Tune your HT Link and NB frequencies higher for optimal performance. Here are my recommendations in light of the fact that GPU performance seems to be inconsequential to you:

Cpu/NB Multiplier: 9X
HT Link Frequency: 8X280mhz=2240MHz
VDDNB:1.2 V
CPUVDDA: 2.5 V
Chipset overvoltage:1.3 V
SB over voltage:1.3 V or AUTO
Sideport is disabled

FSB/Multiplier:280x14
CPU Speed:3920MHz
NB Speed: 9X280=2520MHz
CPU Voltage:1.425 V
CPU-NB Voltage:1.25 V
RAM Speed:5.33x280= 1492 MHz (tightest timings possible)


----------



## kenolak

4004 stable, got the HT and memory both up also, timing is sloppy, gpu seems to be underclocked.


will play with it more later

Thank you both seanicy and headless, ill look over what youve shared with what ive got now, i would like the temps to be cooler and the gpu to be faster but for now im happy even if i didt manage to set this cpu on fire :/

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kenolak* 
4004 stable, got the HT and memory both up also, timing is sloppy, gpu seems to be underclocked.


will play with it more later

Thank you both seanicy and headless, ill look over what youve shared with what ive got now, i would like the temps to be cooler and the gpu to be faster but for now im happy even if i didt manage to set this cpu on fire :/

Have a great day everyone!

The HD4200 series IGX have an underclocking feature that keeps the Northbridge cool and saves energy. Should you wish to relax this, enter the IGX options in the BIOS and manually set the VGA Core Clock to whatever value your North Bridge can support. Based on your choice of GPU, graphics performance may not be of interest to you in which case you may leave it on Auto. I still suggest keeping your CPU Voltage at or below 1.425 V on the stock cooler. Otherwise, you will significantly shorten the life span of your system. I will not even try it for an extra 84 MHz.


----------



## crimson9

I'm new to overclocking on this motherboard and bios (in my sig). Maybe someone can steer me in the right direction. With the voltage on auto, Im getting these [see image 1]. I don't know why, but in CPU-Z the multiplier will always stay at x14 no matter what I set it to in the BIOS. I have stock cooling at the moment, but it's not a problem. Just whatever it takes to get to 4.0 GHz would be appreciated. Thanks.










And I have never OCed RAM before so if it would be beneficial to do it, here it is. I have 4gb of G Skill Ripjaws (Blue Heatsink) ram.


----------



## thyza

can someone tell me which voltage to adjust if i'm trying to o/c my NB. I have two voltages in bios, NB voltage and CPU NB VID.

and what the default voltage of that is meant to be

thanks


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crimson9* 
I'm new to overclocking on this motherboard and bios (in my sig). Maybe someone can steer me in the right direction. With the voltage on auto, Im getting these [see image 1]. I don't know why, but in CPU-Z the multiplier will always stay at x14 no matter what I set it to in the BIOS. I have stock cooling at the moment, but it's not a problem. Just whatever it takes to get to 4.0 GHz would be appreciated. Thanks.










And I have never OCed RAM before so if it would be beneficial to do it, here it is. I have 4gb of G Skill Ripjaws (Blue Heatsink) ram.









You should be able to lower the cpu multiplier and increase your FSB. I don't know why you would not be able to. Maybe something is set to "auto" so the multi changes back to default.

Overclock the RAM and increase the NB frequency, but not the HT, as high as is stable. You will probably need to add cpu/nb voltage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyza* 
can someone tell me which voltage to adjust if i'm trying to o/c my NB. I have two voltages in bios, NB voltage and CPU NB VID.

and what the default voltage of that is meant to be

thanks

When OCing the NB you should be increasing the CPU/NB voltage. The Default is like 1.2v or something low, but that is @ stock 2000MHz.

I wish they called things by the same name in all BIOS, it would make helping people easier.


----------



## kenolak

I've tried multiple different settings for getting the cpu to 4ghz, even with the multipler set to below 13and 300+FSB, Eventually it overheats and falls back to 7.5x multipler mode for a cool down. Overall for light day to day useage, this is fine as it takes lots of useage(heavy gaming, video editing, folding, etc) to get it to heat up to its limit and gives about 20% speed increase(likely lowering the lifetime of them chip from the higher voltages and temps).

Normal operation at 3.5ghz is seemingly the most productive, never getting it too hot to need to cool down, and keeping the slightly better (than stock) performance, and being able to leave all the turbo, acc, C&Q C1e options on in the bios without fear of it crashing or overheating.

The only score'd differences of any greater then typical margin that I could see would be in Linx, 4ghz(and ram oc'd to ~1540) getting 8-10 GFlops more performance (before it drops the multiplier to cool down). During cooldown it gets about 20GFlops less than while at 3.5.

*Completely agree with all you guys saying the 4ghz mark isnt worth it unless you have a cooler that will not let this cpu get hotter than 55c and atleast ddr1600 memory.
*

(please notice the ambient temp in the room i'm sitting in, is usually less than 70F, do not try setting your cpu on fire like i did, and be warned just because mine auto shut off at 70c doesnt mean yours will.)

I'll give another go at pushing this puppy the extra 500mhz after i invest in a cooling solution, or someone can explain how to get it to 4ghz without upping the voltages (lol ..). Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Hanjin

Its Overclocking time:


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kenolak*


I've tried multiple different settings for getting the cpu to 4ghz, even with the multipler set to below 13and 300+FSB, Eventually it overheats and falls back to 7.5x multipler mode for a cool down. Overall for light day to day useage, this is fine as it takes lots of useage(heavy gaming, video editing, folding, etc) to get it to heat up to its limit and gives about 20% speed increase(likely lowering the lifetime of them chip from the higher voltages and temps).

Normal operation at 3.5ghz is seemingly the most productive, never getting it too hot to need to cool down, and keeping the slightly better (than stock) performance, and being able to leave all the turbo, acc, C&Q C1e options on in the bios without fear of it crashing or overheating.

The only score'd differences of any greater then typical margin that I could see would be in Linx, 4ghz(and ram oc'd to ~1540) getting 8-10 GFlops more performance (before it drops the multiplier to cool down). During cooldown it gets about 20GFlops less than while at 3.5.

*Completely agree with all you guys saying the 4ghz mark isnt worth it unless you have a cooler that will not let this cpu get hotter than 55c and atleast ddr1600 memory.
*

(please notice the ambient temp in the room i'm sitting in, is usually less than 70F, do not try setting your cpu on fire like i did, and be warned just because mine auto shut off at 70c doesnt mean yours will.)

I'll give another go at pushing this puppy the extra 500mhz after i invest in a cooling solution, or someone can explain how to get it to 4ghz without upping the voltages (lol ..). Have a great day everyone!


If you have activated Turbo Boost, you will, indeed, get a 625 MHz increase in CPU frequency when only three cores are active. This may benefit you depending on what type of applications you use. Otherwise, you are better off setting the HT clock to 280 MHz and profiting from a stable 3.92 GHz on all cores, just shy of your goal, without compromising too much of your components' lifespan. A Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme cooler ($58) with 6 heat pipes may allow you to reach 4.2 Ghz. However, I suspect that a Radeon HD 4850 graphics solution ($75-80) would be a better investment, especially if you plan to play games and edit videos.


----------



## thyza

can't pass prime95 tests with 2860 NB @ 1.3v. is my only option raising voltage even more and hoping it gets stable? will adjusting ht or mem speeds/voltage help any?


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thyza*


can't pass prime95 tests with 2860 NB @ 1.3v. is my only option raising voltage even more and hoping it gets stable? will adjusting ht or mem speeds/voltage help any?


First of all, please update your BIOS. FC was released on August 2nd and should offer you a performance advantage and a new AGESA (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...px?pid=3421#dl). From my experience, you will need a CPU NB voltage of 1.4 V to achieve stability for the 10X NB frequency that you mentioned.

Nonetheless, I am impressed that 1.425 V sufficed for your 4004 MHz CPU overclock. My system stopped 84 MHz short of that feat.


----------



## thyza

unfortunately, my chip gets too hot at those voltages. at 1.35v nb i get 62-63c while running prime95. i will try 1.325v later when i have more time to test.

also i did try the FC bios, but it was giving me a lot of problems, i had system hangs twice while trying to post (with overclocked settings) and after 2 cmos clears i decided to go back to FB.

edit: i should mention i have to run a modified bios though w/ slic tables inserted to activate my copy of windows 7. i'll try and find a software loader solution and give an unmodifed FC bios a shot.


----------



## ny_driver

Sounds like you may be confusing NB and CPU/NB voltages. When raising the NB frequency/multiplier it will be necessary to raise the CPU/NB voltage, as Headless said, not the NB voltage.


----------



## thyza

yes thats the voltage i'm raising. afaik i'm stable at 1.35v but it's too hot


----------



## ny_driver

What is getting hot and how hot?


----------



## thyza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
Nonetheless, I am impressed that 1.425 V sufficed for your 4004 MHz CPU overclock. My system stopped 84 MHz short of that feat.

the system ups the vcore to 1.44 when i'm at 100% load.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nv_driver* 
What is getting hot and how hot?

the cpu was, hitting 63c after around 20mins of prime95. currently around 30mins into prime95 atm @ 54c running 1.325v cpu/nb. hopefully it lasts the night


----------



## ny_driver

I guess with water I don't notice the temperature difference from higher cpu/nb.


----------



## Hamburg Gent

Hmm, could someone share his NB Voltage? I am trying to get my 1055T 1013CMPW stable with 3514mhz. And wanna also overclock NB and HT. Wanna have NB at 2510mhz and HT at 2259mhz. But which Voltages should I set for HT and NB? Board is a 890GX Extreme3.


----------



## ny_driver

For 3.5GHz you shouldn't need to adjust any voltages. Just raise the FSB to 250 and leave the NB @ 10x multi and lower the HT as necessary.

I leave all my voltages on "auto" unless I have to adjust them.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyza* 
the system ups the vcore to 1.44 when i'm at 100% load.

the cpu was, hitting 63c after around 20mins of prime95. currently around 30mins into prime95 atm @ 54c running 1.325v cpu/nb. hopefully it lasts the night

There is a big discrepancy in the temperatures that you reported. 0.025 V of CPU NB should not raise temperatures by more than a degree or so unless your board was shorting. With your particular cooling solution, CPU core temperatures should be comfortably in the 50-55 degree range with your partcular settings.

Recommendations:

Add a second fan to your Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Disable CPU Smart Fan Control (run at 2000 RPM, 32 dB is not too loud)
Report temperatures from AMD Overdrive (63 C is OK for the CPU case, but not for the cores)

It is not unusual for Vcore to fluctuate by +/- 0.01 V during CPU operation. The 1.44 V that is being reported is probably the result of a rounding error. Is this intermittent?


----------



## thyza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
There is a big discrepancy in the temperatures that you reported. 0.025 V of CPU NB should not raise temperatures by more than a degree or so unless your board was shorting. With your particular cooling solution, CPU core temperatures should be comfortably in the 50-55 degree range with your partcular settings.

Recommendations:

Add a second fan to your Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Disable CPU Smart Fan Control (run at 2000 RPM, 32 dB is not too loud)
Report temperatures from AMD Overdrive (63 C is OK for the CPU case, but not for the cores)

It is not unusual for Vcore to fluctuate by +/- 0.01 V during CPU operation. The 1.44 V that is being reported is probably the result of a rounding error. Is this intermittent?

cpu-z / hwmonitor /everest all show 1.424v vcore until i start prime95 tests then immediately goes to 1.44

smart fan control is off, ambient temperature was pretty hot yesterday so that was probably a factor. i was a bit optimistic with that 54c anyway.

i got like 7hrs of prime95 in with temps mostly around 57-58 which is a little high but good enough for now.


----------



## Hamburg Gent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
For 3.5GHz you shouldn't need to adjust any voltages. Just raise the FSB to 250 and leave the NB @ 10x multi and lower the HT as necessary.

I leave all my voltages on "auto" unless I have to adjust them.


So FSB 250, Multi 14.0, RAM to default 1333, HT set 9x(2250mhz) and ALL the rest to auto?

EDIT: Tested it, and my computer freezes after 8 minutes and 8 seconds in LinX... So that doesn't work







I think the problem is located at NB/RAM/HT. But I can't set alone the CPUVCORE, when I set it. So I need another way to get that stable


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hamburg Gent* 
So FSB 250, Multi 14.0, RAM to default 1333, HT set 9x(2250mhz) and ALL the rest to auto?

Your cooling solution is a beast. You should set the HT clock frequency to 290 MHz, the HT link multiplier to 8X, the NB multiplier to 10X and the CPU multiplier to 14X. With 1.4 V on the CPU NB and 1.5 V on the CPU core, you should be able to achieve stability. Good luck!


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hamburg Gent* 
So FSB 250, Multi 14.0, RAM to default 1333, HT set 9x(2250mhz) and ALL the rest to auto?

EDIT: Tested it, and my computer freezes after 8 minutes and 8 seconds in LinX... So that doesn't work







I think the problem is located at NB/RAM/HT. But I can't set alone the CPUVCORE, when I set it. So I need another way to get that stable

Please read this article:

http://www.****************/reviews/...0gx_extreme3/3

You may want to set your NB multiplier to 8 or 9 x until Asrock releases an acceptable BIOS for overclocking the NorthBridge. Then, try to overclock the CPU as much as possible. It would be a shame to waste the Noctua cooler.


----------



## Hamburg Gent

Yes this 1kg giant is probably the best aircooling. But mine CPU that I've bought is a hottie. And yes his name isn't Justin Bieber. But yes it has the Bieberfever! I'm reaching the 59Â°C with [email protected],42v in LinX.







Seems that I've with got the worst 1055T that was ever produced









Hmm, it seems that the problem with the freezing at "auto" is the NB. When that ASRock tool says the truth, it is getting 1,15v for 2500mhz. That is definitely not enough.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hamburg Gent* 
Yes this 1kg giant is probably the best aircooling. But mine CPU that I've bought is a hottie. And yes his name isn't Justin Bieber. But yes it has the Bieberfever! I'm reaching the 59Â°C with [email protected],42v in LinX.







Seems that I've with got the worst 1055T that was ever produced









Hmm, it seems that the problem with the freezing at "auto" is the NB. When that ASRock tool says the truth, it is getting 1,15v for 2500mhz. That is definitely not enough.

This is what they say at overclock3D . net:

Following some stability testing, we found our maximum stable base HTT frequency at 290MHz.

We weren't quite as lucky with finding an acceptable CPU Northbridge Frequency with this motherboard. While Asus' Crosshair IV, M4A89TD and M4A89GTD saw frequencies nearing 2800MHz, we were struggling to push north of 2400MHz with the 890GX Extreme3. With this in mind, we eventually found our maximum clockspeed at 3.80GHz, utilising a HTT of 262MHz and a Multiplier of 14.5x


----------



## OptimusSwine

Hi All

Have not posted for a while, Here is my oc on a single stage cascade


Click to view full size!

I was testing the ram there, i have 330mhz 4.62ghz 1.65v running linx (20mins so far).


----------



## Hamburg Gent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


This is what they say at overclock3D . net:

Following some stability testing, we found our maximum stable base HTT frequency at 290MHz.

We weren't quite as lucky with finding an acceptable CPU Northbridge Frequency with this motherboard. While Asus' Crosshair IV, M4A89TD and M4A89GTD saw frequencies nearing 2800MHz, we were struggling to push north of 2400MHz with the 890GX Extreme3. With this in mind, we eventually found our maximum clockspeed at 3.80GHz, utilising a HTT of 262MHz and a Multiplier of 14.5x


Hmm problem is, that I can't control the NB when everything is set to auto. So I need to turn everything to manual settings.









Btw I've got settings that are 3 Hours LinX stable with a NB of 2600mhz with that board. But the CPU runs with that only at 3,2ghz and that isn't much enough haha


----------



## thyza

prime95 stable, not sc2 stable =\\

bsod with a memory fault error or something.

question, could this be because my ram voltage is too low or is it purely because of my cpu/nb (it's @286x10)

my ram is at 1525 with 8-8-8-24 timing on stock voltage (1.52v i think). it's actually pc3-12800 but cpu-z isn't reading it right.









just wondering, does this mean i should be running my ram at 1.6v for these timings? or should i leave it alone and lower the my cpu/nb o/c.

thanks


----------



## ny_driver

That error was because of the vcore most likely if you have it set to 1.425v for 286x14. How many hours was it prime stable?

EDIT: maybe your board can't handle 2860 NB, but I doubt it.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thyza*


prime95 stable, not sc2 stable =\\

bsod with a memory fault error or something.

question, could this be because my ram voltage is too low or is it purely because of my cpu/nb (it's @286x10)

my ram is at 1525 with 8-8-8-24 timing on stock voltage (1.52v i think). it's actually pc3-12800 but cpu-z isn't reading it right.









just wondering, does this mean i should be running my ram at 1.6v for these timings? or should i leave it alone and lower the my cpu/nb o/c.

thanks


This is likely due to your CPU NB voltage. The RAM may or may not require additional voltage due to the tighter timings vs. CL9, but your settings should normally work at stock voltage (~1.5 V).


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hamburg Gent*


Hmm problem is, that I can't control the NB when everything is set to auto. So I need to turn everything to manual settings.









Btw I've got settings that are 3 Hours LinX stable with a NB of 2600mhz with that board. But the CPU runs with that only at 3,2ghz and that isn't much enough haha


Indeed, raising the NB and HT frequencies usually reduces stability.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


This is likely due to your CPU NB voltage. The RAM may or may not require additional voltage due to the tighter timings vs. CL9, but your settings should normally work at stock voltage (~1.5 V).


Too little NB voltage causes my system to freeze up right there on the desktop and I must hit the reset button. I've done it numerous times with the same result.


----------



## thyza

did about 15 hours at 4.0ghz with default cpu/nb. about 10hours at 4.0ghz with cpu/nb oc'd to 2860.

and yes when i had lower cpu/nb volt (1.3v) my pc would freeze and require a reboot during prime95.


----------



## ny_driver

I've had what I thought was prime stable crash during GRID before and require a little more vcore to run @ those particular settings.


----------



## Hamburg Gent

Try it next time with LinX. Prime95 was yesterday


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hamburg Gent* 
Try it next time with LinX. Prime95 was yesterday









If I were you, I would discard the NB overclock and strive to achieve stability at CPU frequencies above 4 GHz. You should be able to raise your HT clock speed to 290 MHz. Meanwhile, set the NB multiplier to 8X. When you achieve your best CPU overclock, raise the NB multiplier to 9X and see whether you can stabilize your system by raising the CPU NB voltage. If your motherboard is incapable of delivering sufficient CPU NB voltage on a consistent basis, then keep the multiplier at 8 X. Frankly, you will not lose too much overall performance. When Asrock finally sorts out the issue with its BIOS, set the NB multiplier back to 9X.


----------



## test tube

Set up my little brother's computer here on vacation, here's how it came out:

FSB/Multiplier: 12/300
CPU Speed: 3.6GHz
NB Speed: 2.1GHz
CPU Voltage: 1.36v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.225v
RAM Speed: 1600MHz DDR3
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3

I was able to hit 3.9GHz 8 hours stable with 1.45v too (failed then), but the Mugen 2 was running hot... So it seems like the more recently produced 1055Ts may be even better. Different in DP FLOPS was not big anyway at 3.9GHz vs 3.6GHz (73.5GLFOPs vs. 70GFLOPS). Raises in NB frequency only yielded about 0.5-1.0 more GFLOPS (<1% greater performance) so I dropped that down too.

95W 1055Ts will be denoted in the future with "(95W)" beside the respective user's name


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine* 
Hi All

Have not posted for a while, Here is my oc on a single stage cascade


Click to view full size!

I was testing the ram there, i have 330mhz 4.62ghz 1.65v running linx (20mins so far).

Out of curisity, how much did it cost to achieve this splendid and exciting overclock. My guess is $1700. At that price, would it not have been more cost effective to run two mildly overclocked systems on a parallel network or to build a system based on an Intel 980X processor?


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


Out of curisity, how much did it cost to achieve this splendid and exciting overclock. My guess is $1700. At that price, would it not have been more cost effective to run two mildly overclocked systems on a parallel network or to build a system based on an Intel 980X processor?


500 for the cascade
550 for ram, board and cpu

The rest of my components i have had for 4 years except the gfx.

I guess i cant comprehend paying 1000 dollars for a chip, well thats how much a 980x costed back when i bought the thuban.

Also, This chip is one of the very first batches, so you can say i was very lucky to pickup such a nice overclocker.


----------



## lightsout

Just put a couple more fans ghetto style in my rig trying to get better air flow. Still hitting 59 while priming right now. At 3.8ghz. Ambient is probably around 70ish, F. Maybe I should redo my tim.

So whats everyones recommended method of applying tim?


----------



## nzhaystack

Anyone who needs some decent cooling for a damm good price, look no further:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7256

I got sent 3 of these today and temperatures have dropped by a good 7,8 degrees Celsius! Really really good fans for what you pay.

Also the website (Deal Extreme) do free shipping and is not some dodgy asian scam. They have heaps of good parts etc availble


----------



## goldbranch

Hi all, my processor has been stable with 3 hours of prime95 (blend test) and passed LinX test (20 times and default memory usage which is <1GB). However, when I used all memory in LinX, it could not pass the test (showed error after 20 mins or something).
Any suggestion?


----------



## nzhaystack

Will 4.0ghz with CnQ enabled be ok?
Also what is better for my RAM o/c by 100mhz or underclock by 250mhz?


----------



## damnation911

hello all just want to say i have 1055t with a s1283 red scorpion cpu cooler and best bang for buck Idle temp 16.5c @ 4ghz.Load temp 44c @4ghz so its good








http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-amd-4ghz-club.html







*AMD 4GHz Club







*


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911* 
hello all just want to say i have 1055t with a s1283 red scorpion cpu cooler and best bang for buck Idle temp 16.5c @ 4ghz.Load temp 44c @4ghz so its good








http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-amd-4ghz-club.html







*AMD 4GHz Club







*


You may be looking at the wrong temp, dont look at the core you need to look at the cpu, the core temps are incorrect. Unless its super cold what is your ambient.


----------



## ny_driver

Ambient must be ~10-12c for those temps.....lol







I'm on water and my cores are @ 25c....actual CPU temp is 34c idle(NB/SB-37/34c idle on air








).....CPU is too hot for my tastes, but I cannot afford to run the a/c all the time.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldbranch* 
Hi all, my processor has been stable with 3 hours of prime95 (blend test) and passed LinX test (20 times and default memory usage which is <1GB). However, when I used all memory in LinX, it could not pass the test (showed error after 20 mins or something).
Any suggestion?

It's probably not even close to stable then, raise the vCore or VCPUNB and see if that helps, or lower the clock speeds.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldbranch* 
Hi all, my processor has been stable with 3 hours of prime95 (blend test) and passed LinX test (20 times and default memory usage which is <1GB). However, when I used all memory in LinX, it could not pass the test (showed error after 20 mins or something).
Any suggestion?

You really have not provided sufficient information. Are you running 8-8-8-24-32 1T or better timings on your RAM at stock frequency? If so, please increase your DDR3 voltage to 1.6 V. There is plenty of leeway up to 1.75 V, but this should not be necessary.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Will 4.0ghz with CnQ enabled be ok?
Also what is better for my RAM o/c by 100mhz or underclock by 250mhz?


C&Q is fine as long as it doesn't crash your system. And it's better for the memory to underclock it, but it's better for you to overclock it.


----------



## GanjaSMK

ny_driver!

Check PM's!


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Will 4.0ghz with CnQ enabled be ok?
Also what is better for my RAM o/c by 100mhz or underclock by 250mhz?


Your CPU temps looks very good considering the cooling solution that you are using. Is this a misprint? If not, why would you need Cool and Quiet?

If you truly can reach 4.04 GHz, set your DDR3 multiplier to 5.33, which will allow you to achieve 1524 MHz. This is within the limits of 7-7-7-21 1.65V settings. If you fail, raising the voltage to 1.75 V should not hurt.


----------



## damnation911

this is after playing bfbc2 so yeah its a good cold set up lol and my girlfriend has the heater on 27c all the time lol and we are in winter here


----------



## damnation911

this it after occt stress test


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


You really have not provided sufficient information. Are you running 8-8-8-24-32 1T or better timings on your RAM at stock frequency? If so, please increase your DDR3 voltage to 1.6 V. There is plenty of leeway up to 1.75 V, but this should not be necessary.


Does that mean that my CPU overclock is ok and the problem is just RAM?
By the way, my timing is currently 9-9-9-24 (default), 1.65v (default 1.55v-1.75v), 1373Mhz (default 1600Mhz)


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


Does that mean that my CPU overclock is ok and the problem is just RAM?
By the way, my timing is currently 9-9-9-24 (default), 1.65v (default 1.55v-1.75v), 1373Mhz (default 1600Mhz)


I am afraid not. Even 1.5 V should be enough to run your RAM at that frequency with the timings you specified. The next variable to look at is CPU NB voltage, which you have probably left at stock (1.15 V). Try to raise it to 1.2 V. You should not need too much. Once my NB frequency reached 2600 MHz, I needed to raise this voltage above stock values. Good luck!


----------



## GanjaSMK

The stock CPU/NB voltage on these chips is 1.175.


----------



## lightsout

Sheesh just did a run with Intel burn test at 3.8ghz, idle voltage is 1.428, I think it was up to 1.47 while loaded. Temp peeked at 66!!!!!!!!







Asus probe had an alarm go off. And this was after I saw it hit 55, so I shut down and re-applied the tim. Is it too soon to burn test right after applying tim?

I'm using 2 stock cooler master fans for push pull on my hyper 212. I sure hope getting better fans is going to help these temps. With my weak biostar board at 3.6ghz I never saw a temp over the very low 50's.

Kind of concerned here any one got any ideas. The only voltage I have messed with is I set the vcore to 1.42

FSB is 273, HT and NB @ 2183 mhz.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


The stock CPU/NB voltage on these chips is 1.175.


You are right, but remember that different lots have different CPU and CPU NB VIDs. My motherboard identifies the stock voltages as 1.295 V and 1.15 V.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Sheesh just did a run with Intel burn test at 3.8ghz, idle voltage is 1.428, I think it was up to 1.47 while loaded. Temp peeked at 66!!!!!!!!







Asus probe had an alarm go off. And this was after I saw it hit 55, so I shut down and re-applied the tim. Is it too soon to burn test right after applying tim?

I'm using 2 stock cooler master fans for push pull on my hyper 212. I sure hope getting better fans is going to help these temps. With my weak biostar board at 3.6ghz I never saw a temp over the very low 50's.

Kind of concerned here any one got any ideas. The only voltage I have messed with is I set the vcore to 1.42

FSB is 273, HT and NB @ 2183 mhz.










Something is very wrong. To get a stable overclock at 3.822 GHz, you should not need any more than 1.4 V. All of your other volatges may be set to stock values. Moreover, your Hyper 212 seems to be behaving like a stock cooler.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damnation911*


this it after occt stress test



I cannot believe that you managed to accomplish such low temperatures with a $35 cooler. Are you using the standard 1500 RPM 61.4 cfm fan or have you modified the cooler by installing more powerful fans? This looks like a triple fan solution as the efficacy of the Scorpion's heat pipes is very well known.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


Something is very wrong. To get a stable overclock at 3.822 GHz, you should not need any more than 1.4 V. All of your other volatges may be set to stock values. Moreover, your Hyper 212 seems to be behaving like a stock cooler.


Yah I know thats what I'm saying. I guess I could try lowering the vcore to 1.4. Everything else is stock. Not sure what the deal is but it sucks lol.


----------



## damnation911

na stock just bumped up the fan speed to 1500rpm ill take some pics of my set up later


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
Something is very wrong. To get a stable overclock at 3.822 GHz, you should not need any more than 1.4 V. All of your other volatges may be set to stock values. Moreover, your Hyper 212 seems to be behaving like a stock cooler.

You can't judge voltage and speed in the same boat across the board. It will completely vary from board to board, chip to chip, and not to mention the PSU.

I mean, take me as a very literal example. I require 1.4875 / 1.375 for 3.7+ and for 2600+ on the NB. That, I completely chalk up to the motherboard, and my PSU.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911* 
na stock just bumped up the fan speed to 1500rpm ill take some pics of my set up later









@Fanless & damnation

SS of temps looks like C&Q is enabled.


----------



## damnation911

na its not on C&Q


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
Your CPU temps looks very good considering the cooling solution that you are using. Is this a misprint? If not, why would you need Cool and Quiet?

If you truly can reach 4.04 GHz, set your DDR3 multiplier to 5.33, which will allow you to achieve 1524 MHz. This is within the limits of 7-7-7-21 1.65V settings. If you fail, raising the voltage to 1.75 V should not hurt.

Hi, lol i havent actually got 4ghz working so far but just wondered if it would be possible. I got my answer to that today:

My BIOS crashed when i tried 286*14 and 5.33*286. All voltages were on auto and NB and HT were in their limit. Would this have caused damage to my board? it seemed strange because when i booted at 4.0ghz it just jammed itself on the POST screen. It managed to get into 7 once then gave me BSOD.. So maybe 3.5ghz is my limit


----------



## damnation911

@nzhaystack i think you need to set your voltages and turn off turbo boost if you havent already


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Hi, lol i havent actually got 4ghz working so far but just wondered if it would be possible. I got my answer to that today:

My BIOS crashed when i tried 286*14 and 5.33*286. All voltages were on auto and NB and HT were in their limit. Would this have caused damage to my board? it seemed strange because when i booted at 4.0ghz it just jammed itself on the POST screen. It managed to get into 7 once then gave me BSOD.. So maybe 3.5ghz is my limit


No damage to the board, but you may have been required to run a system restore on your operating system. Be cautious.

I second that. Please turn Core Performance Boost off once and for all. My CPU VID jumps by 0.18 V when this feature is active. Not the best remedy for system instability.

The HT multiplier should be set to 8X or even lower. You will not improve performance by setting this value very high. This variable alone might have caused your system post failure.

You may retain the NB multipler setting at 10X, but please set it to 9X in order to ensure stability. CPU NB voltage at 1.3 V will likely be sufficient to stabilize this setting. For 2860 Mhz, I reckon that you may need 1.4 V or more.

Finaly, it may not hurt to raise NB and SB voltage by 0.1 V for stability and to make sure that your DDR3 is getting at least stock voltage.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Hi, lol i havent actually got 4ghz working so far but just wondered if it would be possible. I got my answer to that today:

My BIOS crashed when i tried 286*14 and 5.33*286. All voltages were on auto and NB and HT were in their limit. Would this have caused damage to my board? it seemed strange because when i booted at 4.0ghz it just jammed itself on the POST screen. It managed to get into 7 once then gave me BSOD.. So maybe 3.5ghz is my limit


I forgot to mention the Vcore. You may take guidance from a similar chipset. However, as noted, there is some variation between chips, boards and PSUs.
Name CPU/NB freq CPU/CPU NB voltage RAM freq HT clock CPU multiplier Motherboard
The Llama 4.02GHz 2.86GHz 1.45v 1.3v 1523MHz (DDR3) 286 14 ASUS M4A785TD-V Evo 
Jonesey I7 4.00GHz 2.50GHz 1.46v 1.3v 1523MHz (DDR3) 285 14 Asus M4A785TD-V EVO


----------



## iSeries

Hi,

I'm happy with these settings on my system, it is rock solid and plenty fast:

FSB: 250 (3.5ghz)
CPU NB: 10x (2.5ghz)
HT: 8x (2.0ghz)
RAM: 1666mhz 7-8-7-20 (as per their spec)
All voltages on Auto

I just had a question about Cool & Quiet - is it safe or even worth enabling with the above settings?


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


I just had a question about Cool & Quiet - is it safe or even worth enabling with the above settings?


CnQ is safe and I think it's worth enabling. It basically saves power when your processor is not in use. It allows the OS to control different processor states per core depending on the load and it also adjusts voltage to match. It's worth it IMHO.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


I am afraid not. Even 1.5 V should be enough to run your RAM at that frequency with the timings you specified. The next variable to look at is CPU NB voltage, which you have probably left at stock (1.15 V). Try to raise it to 1.2 V. You should not need too much. Once my NB frequency reached 2600 MHz, I needed to raise this voltage above stock values. Good luck!


Thanks a bunch. Got it stable now


----------



## mnikad12

How does this OC look? I know next to nothing about RAM and RAM timings. If someone could let me know if changing anything on my memory would increase performance.


----------



## Blostorm

Max temp: 49 on cores (so around 59)
Ambiant (MAX): 28

1055t @ 4ghz
Voltage: 1.475
H50 cooler

You guys would consider this safe ? BFBC2 crashed 2 times at lower voltage. Didn't crash yet. MAXED TEMP from prime95 (3 hours)


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blostorm* 
Max temp: 49 on cores (so around 59)
Ambiant (MAX): 28

1055t @ 4ghz
Voltage: 1.475
H50 cooler

You guys would consider this safe ? BFBC2 crashed 2 times at lower voltage. Didn't crash yet. MAXED TEMP from prime95 (3 hours)

No, that is not your CPU socket temp. You cannot just 'add' 10c to your 'core' temps for reading. Use your CPU socket temps as your master base. If your CPU socket temps are under 62c, and preferably under 55c, then you are good. If they are over, I suggest some re-working.


----------



## Blostorm

How can I rework my overclocking .. Remount the H50?

Actually it's stress tested at 49 cores so 59. I never hit 49 on cores during gaming even with tha fermi!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blostorm* 
How can I rework my overclocking .. Remount the H50?

Actually it's stress tested at 49 cores so 59. I never hit 49 on cores during gaming even with tha fermi!

Ok, right. But you shouldn't be looking at your 'core' temperature for readings. Core temps matter for Intel chips but not the Phenom II's. You need to be worried about CPU socket temps which can be anywhere from 5-15c higher than core temp. Depends on chip/mobo.

That's much more important.


----------



## Blostorm

Ya its around 9 more degree than core, according to HW monitor. im gonna run prime95 overnight and if I wakeup with my computer off, well my overclocking was ****. The temps are high right now only because of the ambient (29). It's around 23 otherwise.

Should I try reseating it ? I heard its some awesome TIM on the H50 and I don't want to replace it with worse TIM and have higher temps. I have MX-2 here.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Leave the TIM, but the problem is, if you've used it already you may need to either remove it and re-apply or re-spread it (use a blow-dryer to get it hot/movable) evenly before you re-seat it.

Just know that CPU socket temps are more important than core temps because it provides (even if not quite 100% accurate) much more accurate temperatures than the cores provide (unlike Intel chips).


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blostorm* 
How can I rework my overclocking .. Remount the H50?

Actually it's stress tested at 49 cores so 59. I never hit 49 on cores during gaming even with tha fermi!

Watch out for ur CPU temp only.
My cores never go beyond 42C while my CPU temp showed 64C after 3hr of prime95.
So now you get the idea.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnikad12*


How does this OC look? I know next to nothing about RAM and RAM timings. If someone could let me know if changing anything on my memory would increase performance.


Taking the capabilities of your CPU Fan/Heatsink into consideration, your system is overclocked quite satisfactorily. You may increase performance by increasing your NB link multiplier to 10X and increasing your CPU NB voltage to about 1.3-1.35 V. Other than that, I am concerned that your CPU voltage may be a bit elevated. How does this impact your CPU temperatures?


----------



## Blostorm

After 12 hours prime95 my CPU temp was 57 @ 28 ambient. Maybe 58-59 with 29 ambient but it lasts 1 sec.

Imma try to bump down the voltager but I think it crashs in bfbc2.

I also need to get the NB @ 2.6


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blostorm*


After 12 hours prime95 my CPU temp was 57 @ 28 ambient. Maybe 58-59 with 29 ambient but it lasts 1 sec.

Imma try to bump down the voltager but I think it crashs in bfbc2.

I also need to get the NB @ 2.6


Disappointing by the standards on water cooling! But I think that it will serve you well enough.


----------



## Blostorm

it might be my mounting..it was the first time ever building a PC...maybe I screwed my H50 installation ? would you guys recommend reseating it with my temps and volts?


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blostorm*


it might be my mounting..it was the first time ever building a PC...maybe I screwed my H50 installation ? would you guys recommend reseating it with my temps and volts?


I would be more comfortable if your peak temperature was closer to 50 C. There may be an airflow obstruction in your case. Please see the attached link and forum for the H50:

http://blog.corsair.com/?p=987


----------



## Blostorm

O well screwed the h50 a lil bit more (im scared of breakin the screws and having no screws to replace them) and I think instead of 54 C its now 50 C which is more confortable. BUt I don't know if it's stable at 1.45 yet. 12 hours at 1.475 was stable but I think 1.45 crashed in bfbc2 but didn't crash after 3 hours prime.

EDIT: Back to 54 C...thats stupid!


----------



## PeaceMaker

@ 1.5v cpu my temps reached 41C on my loop. this was @ 3.8+ ghz.


----------



## El3ctros

HI, I got to 4031 mhz first try by copying someone with same mobos settings. I'm stable under regular use, and even throwing games or video benchmarks at it.. but prime 95 crashes me within 10 mins (i hit 68+ celsius) I idle at 41-43 celsius right now. What should I change (if anything?) I'm mainly concerned about ffxiv, as thats the only game I see myself playing soon with high reqs. any game I play now its fine with. the ffxiv benchmark doesnt crash me either.

I'd prefer to be able to run prime 95 and not crash if I can stay at 4ghz by tweaking some settings.. heres my info


----------



## iSeries

When C&Q is enabled is it normal for Windows to see my CPU as 2.8ghz even though its supposedly overclocked at 3.5ghz? With C&Q off Windows sees the CPU as 3.5ghz.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey guys.I'd like to join the club I just ordered my PhII 1055T 95W TDP and it should be here Monday or Tuesday.Can't wait to play with this little chip....heard that it can reach 3.8Ghz with 1.28v and 3.8+ on 1.30v to 1.40v.


----------



## Epsi

Ok, i got a weird thing going on.

With my old mainboard i couldnt get higher then 279 HT/FSB, i knew it was not that good overclocker so i bought a new mainboard. Just installed it, Asus M4A78-E, and again i cant get higher then 280.... /cry. Screen stays at black during post.

I tried lots of different settings, speed, voltages.. dunno what could cause this problem.


----------



## [email protected]

Have you increased the NB voltage as well?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Have you increased the NB voltage as well?


Had it on auto wich set it at 1.5v







a bit high. But will try to manual adjust it now. Will test it right away.


----------



## Epsi

To bad, increasing NB voltage didnt help. Also tried increasing the fsb/ht with AMD overdrive but screen pops on black/grey then.


----------



## Epsi

Oh.. found it, memory divider problem. Wen i put the HT/FSB above 280 i cant run on the lowest divider setting.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *El3ctros*


HI, I got to 4031 mhz first try by copying someone with same mobos settings. I'm stable under regular use, and even throwing games or video benchmarks at it.. but prime 95 crashes me within 10 mins (i hit 68+ celsius) I idle at 41-43 celsius right now. What should I change (if anything?) I'm mainly concerned about ffxiv, as thats the only game I see myself playing soon with high reqs. any game I play now its fine with. the ffxiv benchmark doesnt crash me either.

I'd prefer to be able to run prime 95 and not crash if I can stay at 4ghz by tweaking some settings.. heres my info











I would be very worried if an H50 failed to cool your CPU to max temps at on below 57 C. When installed correctly, temperatures should be closer to 50 C. To begin, set the HT clock to 280 and lower the Vcore as much as possibile without inducing instability. You either crossed the thermal threshold of your CPU or have installed the H50 incorrectly as it seems to be behaving like a stock cooler at best.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


When C&Q is enabled is it normal for Windows to see my CPU as 2.8ghz even though its supposedly overclocked at 3.5ghz? With C&Q off Windows sees the CPU as 3.5ghz.


Yes, Cool and Quiet may adjust your voltages downward to conserve energy and may lower your multiplier to as little as 4X (1 GHz as HT clocks of 250 MHz).


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


Oh.. found it, memory divider problem. Wen i put the HT/FSB above 280 i cant run on the lowest divider setting.


If you wish to run your DDR2 frequency at 1425 MHz or more, please release the RAM timings to 8-8-8-24 at best. However, you may need to boost the DDR2 voltage significantly.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


If you wish to run your DDR3 frequency at 1864 MHz or more, please release the RAM timings to 10-10-10-30 at best. However, you may suffer a drop in performance, especially in 3D applications requiring a lot of filtering.


Yeah.Thats why I prefer to run at 1600Mhz with C7.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Yeah.Thats why I prefer to run at 1600Mhz with C7.


You have the advantage of a Black Edition processor and DDR3 RAM. He may have to set the CPU multiplier to 12.5X and raise his HT clock frequency in order to optimize the performance of his DDR2.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


If you wish to run your DDR2 frequency at 1425 MHz or more, please release the RAM timings to 8-8-8-24 at best. However, you may need to boost the DDR2 voltage significantly.


Oke thanks for telling, running at 4Ghz atm. But still need to tweak alot. Timings are on auto so i need to loosen them up. Memory is at 2.2v atm, still in the safe zone. Only thing is i got 2 kits, 2x 2gb and 2x 1gb. The 2x 1gb kit says max voltage is 2.1v and the 2x 2gb says 2.2v. Is it safe to run the 2gb kit on 2.2v also?


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


Oke thanks for telling, running at 4Ghz atm. But still need to tweak alot. Timings are on auto so i need to loosen them up. Memory is at 2.2v atm, still in the safe zone. Only thing is i got 2 kits, 2x 2gb and 2x 1gb. The 2x 1gb kit says max voltage is 2.1v and the 2x 2gb says 2.2v. Is it safe to run the 2gb kit on 2.2v also?











If I remember correctly, the DDR2 Reaper modules could be safely overvolted to 2.3 V. The stock voltage on all modules should be 2.1 V. Do you have the part numbers?

Hardware Arena (Turkey)
Added on: 2008-04-01 
"First of all , the heatpipe cooler is very effective. Modules weren't hot at 2.35V which quite high for daily use. We have reached 1130 MHz at 5-5-5 with 2.35. Afterwards we have increased the voltage up to 2.55 for extreme tests and finished Super PI at 4-4-4 1200MHz and 5-5-5 1400 MHz. This was just to test the limits of the memory and we didn't expect this much, it's was awesome! We'll recommend Reaper kit to anyone who really wants to overclock your system to the limits and searching for the best DDR2 Kit in the market."

Icrontic
Added on: 2008-03-19 
"Thanks to OCZ's very functional Heat Pipe Conduit system, the Reaper HPC PC2-8500 kit keeps nice and cool. The heat spreaders made excellent contact and the heatpipe fits into a machined groove for optimal contact. The HPC system coupled with black PCB make the Reaper HPC an awesome looking kit as well. This kit is also EPP enabled to provide quick setup for those with supporting hardware.When it comes to overclocking, OCZ delivers. Able to clock to 1220MHz with only 2.3V, or a very impressive PC2-9600 (1200MHz) with only 2.2V. Not many kits can break the 1200MHz barrier. It is a very high quality kit, though and you get what you pay for in this instance. Put simply, it is a great high quality kit with plenty of tweaking potential."

PC Lab (Poland)
Added on: 2007-08-01 
?Reapers performed much over our expectations. Without raising the voltage we forced them to run at 1260MHz (2.3V). After raising the voltage to 2.4V we reached 1340MHz (5-5-5-15). System started up even with higher settings ? over 1400MHz, but we weren?t able to make it stable. After all ? stable 1340MHz is a perfect result, which makes OCZ Reaper DDR2 memory elite.?

T-Break
Added on: 2007-07-02 
"Thanks to the HPC Technology that effectively cools off the modules, OCZ Reaper PC2-8500 managed to hit clock speed of 1305MHz which is a first in our labs. That?s PC2-10440 with 5-5-5-15 timings at only 2.4V. At the moment, it?s one of the best modules for the overclocker providing highest frequencies or tight timings at low voltages. Definitely recommended.?


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


If I remember correctly, the DDR2 Reaper modules could be safely overvolted to 2.3 V. The stock voltage on all modules should be 2.1 V. Do you have the part numbers?


Part number 2gb kit : OCZ2RPR10662GK (2.1v on the label)
Part number 4gb kit : OCZ2RPR10664GK (2.2v on the label)


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Hey guys.I'd like to join the club I just ordered my PhII 1055T 95W TDP and it should be here Monday or Tuesday.Can't wait to play with this little chip....heard that it can reach 3.8Ghz with 1.28v and 3.8+ on 1.30v to 1.40v.


Where did you buy your 1055t 95w?


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


Part number 2gb kit : OCZ2RPR10662GK (2.1v on the label)
Part number 4gb kit : OCZ2RPR10664GK (2.2v on the label)


This difference in voltage is due to slightly different timings. 2.3 V is a safe voltage. Beyond that, you risk overheating the modules without additional cooling.


----------



## El3ctros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


I would be very worried if an H50 failed to cool your CPU to max temps at on below 57 C. When installed correctly, temperatures should be closer to 50 C. To begin, set the HT clock to 280 and lower the Vcore as much as possibile without inducing instability. You either crossed the thermal threshold of your CPU or have installed the H50 incorrectly as it seems to be behaving like a stock cooler at best.


I set ht clock to 287 (Doesnt allow me to do 280.. unless you mean 2870?)

I've been messing with voltages but it seems prime 95 will either crash from heat, or from not enough voltage.. I can get it at 58, but then it crashes from low voltage. I may have been a bit liberal with the arctic silver when I installed my h-50, but still its reaching 70 celsius and crashing at voltages that should be about right. is there anything else I need to change? or should I go remount my h-50


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *El3ctros*


I set ht clock to 287 (Doesnt allow me to do 280.. unless you mean 2870?)

I've been messing with voltages but it seems prime 95 will either crash from heat, or from not enough voltage.. I can get it at 58, but then it crashes from low voltage. I may have been a bit liberal with the arctic silver when I installed my h-50, but still its reaching 70 celsius and crashing at voltages that should be about right. is there anything else I need to change? or should I go remount my h-50


What I am suggesting is that you lower your CPU frequency to a value that can be attained by most decent aftermarket coolers. 3920 MHz with your setup should prime at very reasonable temperatures. If it does not, then certainly remount your cooler.


----------



## iSeries

@ Headless Fansprings - what I mean is, at full load Windows says its only 2.8ghz. CPU-Z correctly reads it at 3.5ghz. Just wanted to know if its expected Windows behaviour to display its stock speed when overclocked and C&Q is enabled? Like I said before, when C&Q is disabled, Windows shows it as 3.5ghz.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Where did you buy your 1055t 95w?


http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/AMD-P...000MHz-95W-OEM

Hurry up while they still have some available.I've also been told that they'll offer them separately for a short period,after that bundle only.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
@ Headless Fansprings - what I mean is, at full load Windows says its only 2.8ghz. CPU-Z correctly reads it at 3.5ghz. Just wanted to know if its expected Windows behaviour to display its stock speed when overclocked and C&Q is enabled? Like I said before, when C&Q is disabled, Windows shows it as 3.5ghz.

I never noticed the Welcome Center in Windows 7 (remember that this information is static; that is why the stock frequency is advertised), but am happy to see that my CPU frequency is displayed correctly. So long as CPU-Z or CPUID provide the correct information, there is nothing to worry about. Otherwise, it would be a good idea to update or change your BIOS.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/AMD-P...000MHz-95W-OEM

Hurry up while they still have some available.I've also been told that they'll offer them separately for a short period,after that bundle only.

That is a bit too dear for my tastes.


----------



## kcuestag

Hello guys.

Next week I will be getting an 1055T 125W.

I'm wondering, how can I OC the chip on my UD5P motherboard? I never overclocked a cpu with locked multiplier







I need some help here.

Meanwhile I'll still be using my X4 965 until my 1055T delivers home.


----------



## Epsi

i changed back to my old mainboard again. Gonna return the new one tomorrow. Since i found the problem my old mobo (M4N78-Pro) runs 4Ghz also . It's even much easier to get stable then the M4A78-E.

Vcore @ 1.4750
CPU-NB @ 1.3
NB @ 1.3
Memory @ 2.3
Rest at auto


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Hello guys.

Next week I will be getting an 1055T 125W.

I'm wondering, how can I OC the chip on my UD5P motherboard? I never overclocked a cpu with locked multiplier







I need some help here.

Meanwhile I'll still be using my X4 965 until my 1055T delivers home.

Its easy mate.Just increase the fsb in increments of 10mhz.You can use the settings from other guys who have it as a reference.As for the voltage....as you can see they all pretty much hit 4.0Ghz with something between 1.40v and 1.48v.That however changes for the 95W version which requires lower voltage than the 125W one.With 1.35v you can reach 4.0ghz on a 95W pretty easy.


----------



## kcuestag

So I only need to touch the FSB and vcore?That's it?

What about my RAM? If I up the FSB my ram will go ove 1600Mhz and not be stable? :&


----------



## [email protected]

Yes thats one of the main setbacks of having a locked CPU.But you can easily stabilize that as well ..Once you get the CPU itself come back and we'll be able to help you more.And relax overclocking a locked CPU is fairly easy if you have a bit of knowledge.









EDIT:Just googled your mobo and it looks like all you'll have to do to maintain 1600mhz on the ram is to lower the memory multi.









For 4.0Ghz you'll need 286 mhz @ fsb.So if you drop the RAM multi to 5.66x that will give you 1618Mhz on your RAM.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Yes thats one of the main setbacks of having a locked CPU.But you can easily stabilize that as well ..Once you get the CPU itself come back and we'll be able to help you more.And relax overclocking a locked CPU is fairly easy *if you have a bit of knowledge*.









My only knowledge really is to OC with multiplier and vcore lol


----------



## [email protected]

I've edited my post.

And reading a review it looks like your board is capable of 319 mhz on the fsb so 286 should be easy.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
I've edited my post.

And reading a review it looks like your board is capable of 319 mhz on the fsb so 286 should be easy.

Is my motherboard good? I bought one of the most expensives I found from Gigabyte when I first built my pc xD


----------



## [email protected]

Your mobo is one of the best AM3 overclocking boards out there







.It got high praise from the dudes at legitreviews.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/973/7/

And in case you didn't notice I've edited one of my posts explaining what you'll need to do if you wanna maintain 1600mhz on the RAM.


----------



## kcuestag

Thank you so much for all this help









I hope I can get to 4Ghz easily







Hoping that the CPU arrives fast on Wednesday or Thursday









Edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Yes thats one of the main setbacks of having a locked CPU.But you can easily stabilize that as well ..Once you get the CPU itself come back and we'll be able to help you more.And relax overclocking a locked CPU is fairly easy if you have a bit of knowledge.









EDIT:Just googled your mobo and it looks like all you'll have to do to maintain 1600mhz on the ram is to lower the memory multi.









For 4.0Ghz you'll need 286 mhz @ fsb.So if you drop the RAM multi to 5.66x that will give you 1618Mhz on your RAM.

Thanks! That picture is very helpful since it's my mobo's bios









One question, do I need to play around with the NB (Also CPU-NB voltage, NB Voltage. Htt..) or just the FSB and ram?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

No problem







.Oh and don't forget to update to the latest BIOS before you put the chip in.
I'll help you more with ocing when you install it.

Quote:

One question, do I need to play around with the NB (Also CPU-NB voltage, NB Voltage. Htt..) or just the FSB and ram?
We'll see when you get the chip running.Since I never used that board I can't say what settings it exactly needs.But I think you'll need to increase the NB and CPU-NB voltage a bit but I'm not certain.You usually adjust those if you overclock the RAM.The HT should stay at 2000Mhz as that offers the best performance in my experience.

Just relax and be happy that you got the CPU.Ocing it is very easy trust me.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
No problem







.Oh and don't forget to update to the latest BIOS before you put the chip in.
I'll help you more with ocing when you install it.

Yeah, first thing I do on Monday once I get home at midnight it'll be to download the F8K beta bios







Thanks for reminding.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
We'll see when you get the chip running.Since I never used that board I can't say what settings it exactly needs.

Just relax and be happy that you got the CPU.Ocing it is very easy trust me.

Ok thank you very much for helping









I am so excited about getting an 1055T that I can't stop thinking about it lol


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:

I am so excited about getting an 1055T that I can't stop thinking about it lol
I know I have the same feeling as you since mine arrives Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
I know I have the same feeling as you since mine arrives Monday or Tuesday.









I'll be having a 18 hour car travel on Monday from Spain to my house in Germany









So it'll be a looong day









Let me know once yours arrives









I am not hoping to see a great performance gain, but at least some more fps in Bad Company 2 lol


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I'll be having a 18 hour car travel on Monday from Spain to my house in Germany









So it'll be a looong day









Let me know once yours arrives









I am not hoping to see a great performance gain, but at least some more fps in Bad Company 2 lol









Yeah of course.I'll post my results here as soon as I finish overclocking it.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Should be getting my 1055T and the rest of the parts by thursday to finish building my sig rig!!! Cant wait to join the club!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Should be getting my 1055T and the rest of the parts by thursday to finish building my sig rig!!! Cant wait to join the club!

Nice, I'm getting my 1055T by Thursday/Friday too


----------



## [email protected]

So it looks like the club will have 3 new members very soon.









I wonder how many have the 95W TPD version....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
So it looks like the club will have 3 new members very soon.









I wonder how many have the 95W TPD version....

Yeah, sounds good 







OMG, can't wait









Only crap thing is I don't remember where I saved my MX-3 tube of thermal paste lol.


----------



## NrGx

I'm wondering whether someone can answer this quick question for me. I want a 1055T but also want a GTX460 SLI set up. Can you do that on an AMD motherboard?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


I'm wondering whether someone can answer this quick question for me. I want a 1055T but also want a GTX460 SLI set up. Can you do that on an AMD motherboard?


i think thats only possible if you have a board with a nvidia chipset but i might be wrong on that:O


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


I'm wondering whether someone can answer this quick question for me. I want a 1055T but also want a GTX460 SLI set up. Can you do that on an AMD motherboard?


Yes.

There is a "hack" to be able to use SLI on a AM3 motherboard









I don't know how though, but many people in this forum know


----------



## [email protected]

Yes there is an AM3 mobo that supports SLI.The MSI NF980-GD65.

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=pr...=&prod_no=1885


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Nice, I'm getting my 1055T by Thursday/Friday too









Want to race to see who hits the highest on air?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Want to race to see who hits the highest on air?


Am I allowed to participate?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Want to race to see who hits the highest on air?


Sure, but keep in mind I won't be getting mine till probably Thursday/Friday, and I am new to OC'ing without unlocked multiplier (Like my Black Edition X4) so i'll be going easy on the OC at first.

I will be very happy if I reach 4Ghz by the end of the week


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I will be very happy if I reach 4Ghz by the end of the week










You will don't worry.And it will take you a couple of hours due to stress testing.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You will don't worry.And it will take you a couple of hours due to stress testing.










Yeah









Can't wait, omg!









I've been away from home for 2 months and haven't used my sig rig since then, I am so excited to come back on Monday to play some games









And even more excited to get a 1055T lol


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



I've been away from home for 2 months and haven't used my sig rig since then, I am so excited to come back on Monday to play some games


Imagine how I felt when I had my PC in front of me but no GPU for almost a month








I'm telling you I was about to explode a few times and throw it out the window.









I would occasionally go to a friend of mine and played AVP(new one) online
and 20-30 mins before I had to leave I was so stressed that I could not play the game anymore thinking that it will pass a couple of days before I'll touch his keyboard again.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Imagine how I felt when I had my PC in front of me but no GPU for almost a month








I'm telling you I was about to explode a few times and throw it out the window.









I would occasionally go to a friend of mine and played AVP(new one) online
and 20-30 mins before I had to leave I was so stressed that I could not play the game anymore thinking that it will pass a couple of days before I'll touch his keyboard again.



























I think I am quitting this thread for tonight, it makes me think even more about the 1055T









See you tomorrow


----------



## [email protected]

I think I'm gonna do the same.See ya.


----------



## skier

new to the board, but not new to clocking, though it would appear i pump too much vcore...

FSB/Multiplier: 272 x14
CPU Speed: 3808MHz
NB Speed: 2448MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.525v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.375v
RAM Speed: 1450MHz
Motherboard: GA-890GPA-UD3H F7c
Model: 125w


----------



## kcuestag

F*ck.

Isnt 1.65v too much for just 4Ghz?...


----------



## kromar

1.65 is way to much... drop that at least to 1.55 and watch your cpu temps closely:O


----------



## nikpoth

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## skier

well i make sure to never break 58C at full load, idle at 30c depending on the ambient (if i have my window open at night)

i havnt fooled with my normal clocks much since its plenty stable, and i've been fooling with 4.13GHz for 3d benches at night a lot

edit: running prime95 blend and lowered CPU-NB to 1.375v and Vcore to 1.525v 54C after 16min (using a small case atm with only one intake fan, at 1.575vcore it was load @60C in 2min..)


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Am I allowed to participate?


Maybe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Sure, but keep in mind I won't be getting mine till probably Thursday/Friday, and I am new to OC'ing without unlocked multiplier (Like my Black Edition X4) so i'll be going easy on the OC at first.

I will be very happy if I reach 4Ghz by the end of the week










I wont be getting mine til about the same time, which is why I asked about a race. We can start off small, say first to 3ghz!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Maybe

I wont be getting mine til about the same time, which is why I asked about a race. We can start off small, say first to 3ghz!


lol thats just changing one setting, fsb, you gotta start higher then that. She can handle it.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


lol thats just changing one setting, fsb, you gotta start higher then that. She can handle it.


Stock they beat 3ghz... Its kind of a joke, because I will get my cpu one day earlier than my competition. So I would win this OC round! Next would be 3.5 stable with results. You souldnt just charge right ahead. You never know if you get a lemon. Best (IMO) to take steps when OCing.


----------



## [email protected]

I've read a lot of rumors that say the Thubans have messed up temp sensors.Has anyone here put that to the test?

So for from what I've read the temps are off by 10-15*C hotter than what its reported.

So what do you guys think about it?


----------



## GanjaSMK

The temp sensors that are off are the sensors reading the core temperatures. The CPU socket temps are mostly accurate. By saying *mostly* accurate, I mean they're probably to within 2-3c of *actual real* temps.

Ideally you shouldn't focus on core temperatures with AMD Phenom II's, but if you're an Intel owner then you definitely need to focus on the core temps with an Intel chip instead of the CPU socket temps.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skier*


well i make sure to never break 58C at full load, idle at 30c depending on the ambient (if i have my window open at night)

i havnt fooled with my normal clocks much since its plenty stable, and i've been fooling with 4.13GHz for 3d benches at night a lot

edit: running prime95 blend and lowered CPU-NB to 1.375v and Vcore to 1.525v 54C after 16min (using a small case atm with only one intake fan, at 1.575vcore it was load @60C in 2min..)


Hey m8 those voltages are kinda high.Especially the one in your sig.1.65v for 3.8Ghz?WTH?
A 1055T should be able to do 3.8Ghz on lower than 1.5v.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


The temp sensors that are off are the sensors reading the core temperatures. The CPU socket temps are mostly accurate. By saying *mostly* accurate, I mean they're probably to within 2-3c of *actual real* temps.

Ideally you shouldn't focus on core temperatures with AMD Phenom II's, but if you're an Intel owner then you definitely need to focus on the core temps with an Intel chip instead of the CPU socket temps.


Hmm...so the actual temp is the one indicated as CPU Temperature?

Well I've been reading all this rumors and I started to worry a bit.


----------



## GanjaSMK

There's no need to worry, as long as temps are generally lower than 62c and preferably lower than 55c. Everyone seems to have different experiences with their own chip and it's thermal wall.


----------



## xEnt

well im struggling to hit 4ghz, been doing it for a few days now. Just took a look and AMDZ seems to have hit 4ghz on the same motherboard as me, so i have copied his settings and running LinX now, will see how it goes!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xEnt*


well im struggling to hit 4ghz, been doing it for a few days now. Just took a look and AMDZ seems to have hit 4ghz on the same motherboard as me, so i have copied his settings and running LinX now, will see how it goes!


So how did it go?Is it stable?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skier*


well i make sure to never break 58C at full load, idle at 30c depending on the ambient (if i have my window open at night)

i havnt fooled with my normal clocks much since its plenty stable, and i've been fooling with 4.13GHz for 3d benches at night a lot

edit: running prime95 blend and lowered CPU-NB to 1.375v and Vcore to 1.525v 54C after 16min (using a small case atm with only one intake fan, at 1.575vcore it was load @60C in 2min..)


Keep in mind that vcore is not safe for the motherboard... I wouldn't go over 1.52v or so.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


I wont be getting mine til about the same time, which is why I asked about a race. We can start off small, say first to 3ghz!


That sounds good, since I am a "noob" at overclocking with FSB









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xEnt*


well im struggling to hit 4ghz, been doing it for a few days now. Just took a look and AMDZ seems to have hit 4ghz on the same motherboard as me, so i have copied his settings and running LinX now, will see how it goes!


So how did it go, did you hit 4Ghz? I hope mine does easily...


----------



## xEnt

i sure did get a stable 4ghz (4.03 to be exact) after a couple of hard working days, add me to the list!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1345813










30c idle, 45-50c load

FSB/Multiplier: 287
CPU Speed: 14x @ 4022mhz
NB Speed: 2.88ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.50v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.30v
RAM Speed: 1532mhz
Motherboard: Asus M4N98TD Evo
Model: 125w


----------



## kcuestag

Do you think mine should hit 4Ghz too?


----------



## skier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Keep in mind that vcore is not safe for the motherboard... I wouldn't go over 1.52v or so.

well, im prime95 blending with 1.475v and 1.35vCPU-NB, idles at 25C and is loading at 47c right now with a 23c ambient (4min in)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skier* 
well, im prime95 blending with 1.475v and 1.35vCPU-NB, idles at 25C and is loading at 47c right now with a 23c ambient (4min in)

You're making me jealous







I want my 1055T Now!!


----------



## skier

@48C now, considering upping my clocks for 24/7 use now, maybe 3.9 or even 4, didnt think i had this much voltage headroom, and most apps i use are single threaded so wouldnt even stress it n gets temps up

(obv changing Bus before voltage at this point....)


----------



## [email protected]

You should keep an eye on the CPU temp and ignore the core temps.For Thubans that is more precise than the core temps.

@Skier Whats with the crazy volts in your sig?1.65v for 3.8Ghz?I hope thats a typo.

@xEnt:Good job on overclocking that 1055T.You should lower those timings on the RAM.They're way too high imo.I think you can do C7 easy.


----------



## skier

well here are the temps and whatnot

so what is what here?









and no, i was actually running 1.625v yesterday..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
You should keep an eye on the CPU temp and ignore the core temps.For Thubans that is more precise than the core temps.

@Skier Whats with the crazy volts in your sig?1.65v for 3.8Ghz?I hope thats a typo.

@xEnt:Good job on overclocking that 1055T.You should lower those timings on the RAM.They're way too high imo.I think you can do C7 easy.

My RAM is CL9, do you think i'll still be able to hit 4Ghz? :/


----------



## skier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
My RAM is CL9, do you think i'll still be able to hit 4Ghz? :/

depends on the fans on that H50, high flow fans=no prob, bad fans=good luck

my intake fan on my H50 (which i lapped) is stupid loud but pushes a ton of air, my pull fan is just the corsair one though


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skier* 
depends on the fans on that H50, high flow fans=no prob, bad fans=good luck

my intake fan on my H50 (which i lapped) is stupid loud but pushes a ton of air, my pull fan is just the corsair one though

I have good fans, I have x2 Noiseblockers and as far as I know they are great for the H50.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skier* 
well here are the temps and whatnot

so what is what here?

and no, i was actually running 1.625v yesterday..

i assume you talking about your core temperatures when you say your max is about 47Â°. add 10Â°C to that and you get about the temperature your cpu has, i would not raise your Vcore any further unless you upgrade your cooling solution;D
otherwise nice OC you gettig there:O


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
My RAM is CL9, do you think i'll still be able to hit 4Ghz? :/

Yes you'll still be able to oc to 4.0ghz.And you can also try to tighten the timings a bit...C7,C8 or maybe push for C6.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I can't stress this enough people. Adding 10c to your 'core' temperatures is not accurate in determining your CPU temps.

Use HWMonitor, pair it with other temp sensing software and double check with your BIOS to determine which temp is which in the program. Use Everest, PC Probe if you're on an ASUS board, and AOD as well. Once you know which TMPIN# is your CPU temp in HWMonitor, keep it below 62c and preferably under 55c.


----------



## kromar

i set up a sidegadget with the temps and voltages, makes it easier to keep an eye on the temps







this works wiht a HWmonitor systray app:O









edit: how its done can be found here: http://blog.orbmu2k.de/tools/hardwar...or-gadget-host if sombody is interested


----------



## test tube

About 10C is reasonable, I just tested my machine again that the variation was 8-14C, with an average of about 10C. It went up to 14C when the temperature was dropping. On my little brother's machine, the temperature disparity was about 12C on average.

I'm pretty sure that if you hit 64C socket temperature or something like that, that nothing really bad is going to happen anyway. Most CPUs can take a lot of heat, and with the voltage as high as it is on these I imagine that they overheat on the stock HSF going by the socket temps.

To further investigate, I ran a thermal diode from my multimeter to the base of the heatsink. At 62C socket/51C CPU reading, the thermal diode read 45C.


----------



## skier

running 3.95GHz 1.525vcore 1.4vCPU-NB

idle 30C Blend 50C

...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skier* 
running 3.95GHz 1.525vcore 1.4vCPU-NB

idle 30C Blend 50C

...

Why not go for 4Ghz exact ?


----------



## Kamakazi

So, fun story with my motherboard. So depending on settings at times it boots into window with the first core with a 14x multi, and all the other cores with a 4x multi. It is quite annoying to be honest.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
i set up a sidegadget with the temps and voltages, makes it easier to keep an eye on the temps







this works wiht a HWmonitor systray app:O









edit: how its done can be found here: http://blog.orbmu2k.de/tools/hardwar...or-gadget-host if sombody is interested

How did you distinguish NB temperature from CPU temperature? My motherboard reports three temperatures, AUX, Motherboard and CPU, aside from the easily identifiable core temperatures.

I assume that AUX, always the lowest, refers to the motherboard temperature far from any point on the Northbridge. In Easy Tune 6, this is clearly identified as the MB temperature. This temperature seems to be consistent with the System temperature in the BIOS.

The Motherboard temperature is extremely sensitive and rises rapidly in response to CPU, GPU and Memory loads. It is identified as the CPU temperature in Easy Tune 6 and drives the BIOS activated CPU Temperature Warning. Therefore, I assume that this is, indeed, the item labelled CPU temperature in the BIOS.

The CPU temperature is normally the highest reported temperature at steady state. It rises and drops more slowly than the Motherboard temperature, but is usually within a couple of degrees centigrade of the Motherboard temperature at steady state. Easy Tune 6 does not report this temperature.


----------



## GanjaSMK

@ Fanless

Some boards report temperatures with accurate naming schemes where others (like mine) will only report CPU/MB. The motherboard temps as reported, usually as 'MB' are usually NB temperatures. It's rare that you'll have SB temperatures reported instead of NB. On some boards, all three are reported (CH IV).

It's entirely board dependent.


----------



## skier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Why not go for 4Ghz exact ?









cuz the NB really gets cookin'








-im not really concerned with getting the best clocks possible, as heat is an issue and i can always just jump to 4.13GHz if i want to (and have ~55F or lower outside air) as i have saved settings for that (for GPU benchmarks) or i might even disable 2 or 3 cores just to keep temps down (and i don't benchmark ALL the time..) and maybe run like 4.3GHz dual core 24/7 haha
prolly gonna settle at 3.9 anyway, still @1.525v maybe 1.5, depending on stability (3.95 isnt totally stable @ 1.525v)

wish it was easier to fix a fan onto the NB of this board


----------



## GanjaSMK

It's really odd that you need near or above 1.5 for 3.8+. I mean, I need 1.4875 and my board really isn't top notch for these chips. And that's 1.4875 for 3.7+, at 1.5 I can do 4Ghz, but my board doesn't play nicely with 4Ghz.


----------



## thyza

IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL bsod while computer is not under load (only had browser/torrent client/itunes running). really annoying me since i've passed like 20hrs of prime95.

increase voltage or should i just call it quits and lower my cpu/nb freq. it's 1.325v atm, 2860mhz


----------



## Maxcielle

i cant get mine over 3500mhz.

These are my specs:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

when i go over 250 doesn't boot.

My specs are: 1055t x6
Mobo: Asrock 890GM pro 3
Cooler: Mugen 2
Ram: Crucial 4GB
GPU: onboard HD 4290

Can someone please tell me what i am doing wrong?

everytime i go above 250x the computer fails from booting.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
i cant get mine over 3500mhz.

These are my specs:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

when i go over 250 doesn't boot.

My specs are: 1055t x6
Mobo: Asrock 890GM pro 3
Cooler: Mugen 2
Ram: Crucial 4GB
GPU: onboard HD 4290

Can someone please tell me what i am doing wrong?

everytime i go above 250x the computer fails from booting.









Had sort off the same problem here. I couldnt choose the lowest memory devider at 280 and above, post stayed black. Try to set ur memory devider one notch higher.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:

Had sort off the same problem here. I couldnt choose the lowest memory devider at 280 and above, post stayed black. Try to set ur memory devider one notch higher.
sorry to ask, but i cant seem to find the memory divider specs on my motherboard.
where is it usually listed on bios?

thank you


----------



## Epsi

Sorta looks like this http://www.tweaktown.com/popImg.php?...98_17_full.jpg

Where u see the memory clock speeds. Wen u change it, try to stay at or below ur default DDR3 speeds.

I couldnt find a correct image of ur bios that quickly, but maybe this would help u out.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epsi* 
Sorta looks like this http://www.tweaktown.com/popImg.php?...98_17_full.jpg

Where u see the memory clock speeds. Wen u change it, try to stay at or below ur default DDR3 speeds.

I couldnt find a correct image of ur bios that quickly, but maybe this would help u out.

ok thank you so much. i will try.

EDIT: so i have tried and the problem was exactly that. If i change for more than 250 on the multiplier it goes above my clock speed. The only way is to maintain the 250x and go up with the multiplier to x15.5 but when i boot i get the multiplier back to 14x. Dont know why.


----------



## Epsi

U cant set the multiplier above 14x because its locked. Only the 1090t has a unlocked multiplier, because its a black edition.

U can try to run above stock memory settings but that will need some tweaking, looser timings etc.


----------



## kcuestag

Hey guys!

As you know, my 1055T arrives next week probably Thursday or Friday.

Now my question is, I never OC'ed with FSB, and I just saw this:

http://www.overclock.net/10348598-post17.html

Do you think those settings are the ones I need to use? The guy I quoted was recommendign those settings to another user with the same RAM as me.

I am really nervous, I don't even know what to do with the NB, the htt, the cpu-nb, the vcore.. the RAM... I have NO IDEA







I am getting nervous even though I don't have the 1055T yet lol :/


----------



## Epsi

Every system, cpu, mem, mobo works out different tbh. But u can always give it a shot ofc a see how it runs. If ur lucky u maybe wont need 1.5v on the core, lots of people only need between 1.4v - 1.4750v. But like i said, non of the systems act exactly the same.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epsi* 
Every system, cpu, mem, mobo works out different tbh. But u can always give it a shot ofc a see how it runs. If ur lucky u maybe wont need 1.5v on the core, lots of people only need between 1.4v - 1.4750v. But like i said, non of the systems act exactly the same.

Do you think I should hit 4Ghz?


----------



## Epsi

Well i think u should work ur way up, start slowly and if all seems fine, ye why not try 4ghz


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epsi* 
Well i think u should work ur way up, start slowly and if all seems fine, ye why not try 4ghz









I heard my mobo is very good for FSB overclocking, I just hope it does 4Ghz without NB overheating, and also I hope the cpu does 4Ghz lower than 1.5v







I don't want my temps go too high xD.


----------



## skier

its not always the board limiting FSB overclocking, as my board can run at 318MHz bus, but as a 6core its too hot above 305 or so (ran 318 w/4 cores disabled). most of the time, the cpu is being limited because of temps

throwing a fan on the NB always helps too


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skier* 
its not always the board limiting FSB overclocking, as my board can run at 318MHz bus, but as a 6core its too hot above 305 or so (ran 318 w/4 cores disabled). most of the time, the cpu is being limited because of temps

throwing a fan on the NB always helps too









Do you think if I put a fan right into the NB it'll help?

http://www.madboxpc.com/wp-content/u...90fxt-ud5p.jpg

That is my board, which one is the NB?


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyza* 
IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL bsod while computer is not under load (only had browser/torrent client/itunes running). really annoying me since i've passed like 20hrs of prime95.

increase voltage or should i just call it quits and lower my cpu/nb freq. it's 1.325v atm, 2860mhz


Increase CPU voltage, drop CPU-NB multiplier


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Do you think if I put a fan right into the NB it'll help?

http://www.madboxpc.com/wp-content/u...90fxt-ud5p.jpg

That is my board, which one is the NB?

Which one is the NB in that pictuer? That's my mobo, I'm planning to add a 1200rpm revoltec fan pushing air right to the NB or a 80mm fan that I have from an old pc.


----------



## skier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Which one is the NB in that pictuer? That's my mobo, I'm planning to add a 1200rpm revoltec fan pushing air right to the NB or a 80mm fan that I have from an old pc.

the NB is almost always between the PCIe slots and the CPU socket

here is mine









the southbridge is usually on the lower section of the board, commonly next to the CMOS battery and near the SATA ports, with the NB between expansion slots and socket, then the PWM (power management) between the socket and the IO back ports (some boards have PWM above socket as well, usually the higher end boards)

i put a fan like this in my case, works well when i use it
Attachment 168218


----------



## [email protected]

This one is the NorthBridge.


----------



## kcuestag

so you think putting a 120mm fan (even tho it's crap fan 1200rpm revoltec with led) towards the NB will help?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
so you think putting a 120mm fan (even tho it's crap fan 1200rpm revoltec with led) towards the NB will help?

Yeah it will improve temps.However the 790FX chips don't heat up too much.My mobo's chip heats up to about 41*C with 1.25v.I've once set it to 1.4v and it only got up to 53*C.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Yeah it will improve temps.However the 790FX chips don't heat up too much.My mobo's chip heats up to about 41*C with 1.25v.I've once set it to 1.4v and it only got up to 53*C.

Ok cool


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyza* 
IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL bsod while computer is not under load (only had browser/torrent client/itunes running). really annoying me since i've passed like 20hrs of prime95.

increase voltage or should i just call it quits and lower my cpu/nb freq. it's 1.325v atm, 2860mhz

Set your CPU NB voltage to 1.35 V. Your system should run stably afterwards. These BSODs do not occur very often at 1.325 V. Do they?


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
i cant get mine over 3500mhz.

These are my specs:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

when i go over 250 doesn't boot.

My specs are: 1055t x6
Mobo: Asrock 890GM pro 3
Cooler: Mugen 2
Ram: Crucial 4GB
GPU: onboard HD 4290

Can someone please tell me what i am doing wrong?

everytime i go above 250x the computer fails from booting.









Oh no! Not this board again. Set your NB link multiplier to 8X or 9X.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


@ Fanless

Some boards report temperatures with accurate naming schemes where others (like mine) will only report CPU/MB. The motherboard temps as reported, usually as 'MB' are usually NB temperatures. It's rare that you'll have SB temperatures reported instead of NB. On some boards, all three are reported (CH IV).

It's entirely board dependent.


Based on my description, which of the temperatures appears to be the socket temperature? Normally, socket temperature should rise more slowly than core temperature. Therefore, I believe that the highly-variable reported MB temperature is, indeed, the NB temperature. Please offer an explanation.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok guys.My 1055T 95W should be here tomorrow morning.As soon as I'm done overclocking I'll post the results.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


Based on my description, which of the temperatures appears to be the socket temperature? Normally, socket temperature should rise more slowly than core temperature. Therefore, I believe that the highly-variable reported MB temperature is, indeed, the NB temperature. Please offer an explanation.



I'm lost as to what you're referring to. All I can tell you is that the 'name' of the temperatures reported by the motherboard will vary depending on the board.

Here's an example from me and my board:

My CPU socket temp in HWMonitor is TEMPIN0 ~ which idles 30~33 depending on ambients. If I load Everest to confirm, as well as ASUS PC Probe (both current versions) they will list the same temperature for TEMPIN0 as 'CPU'. My next reported temperature in HWMonitor is TEMPIN1 which corresponds in the other programs as 'Motherboard' temperature which idles between 34~40 depending on ambients and fan speeds.

So now that I have verified with three different programs which temperature corresponds to which in HWMonitor, I can monitor them with only it because I like it's layout best.

What I'm trying to explain is, the temperature labeled as TEMPIN1 and by PC Probe and Everest as 'Motherboard' is actually my NB temperature. It's not anything else. The way I know this is that by changing my base clock to stock and by overclocking it, the temperature goes up dramatically under load. In fact it idles higher than my CPU by far most of the time.

Now, if I had a Crosshair IV board, the temperatures would report differently. If you look at ASUS PC Probe shots of people who have that board, you'll see they clearly get reported temps such as: 'SB' 'NB' 'CPU' and so on..

So once again... Every board will report/name differently depending on the board.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I'm lost as to what you're referring to. All I can tell you is that the 'name' of the temperatures reported by the motherboard will vary depending on the board.

Here's an example from me and my board:

My CPU socket temp in HWMonitor is TEMPIN0 ~ which idles 30~33 depending on ambients. If I load Everest to confirm, as well as ASUS PC Probe (both current versions) they will list the same temperature for TEMPIN0 as 'CPU'. My next reported temperature in HWMonitor is TEMPIN1 which corresponds in the other programs as 'Motherboard' temperature which idles between 34~40 depending on ambients and fan speeds.

So now that I have verified with three different programs which temperature corresponds to which in HWMonitor, I can monitor them with only it because I like it's layout best.

What I'm trying to explain is, the temperature labeled as TEMPIN1 and by PC Probe and Everest as 'Motherboard' is actually my NB temperature. It's not anything else. The way I know this is that by changing my base clock to stock and by overclocking it, the temperature goes up dramatically under load. In fact it idles higher than my CPU by far most of the time.

Now, if I had a Crosshair IV board, the temperatures would report differently. If you look at ASUS PC Probe shots of people who have that board, you'll see they clearly get reported temps such as: 'SB' 'NB' 'CPU' and so on..

So once again... Every board will report/name differently depending on the board.


You have explained well, but I was quite lost regarding the CPU and NB temperatures reported by my motherboard after viewing this graphic:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/misc/picture...c-4000.png&1=1

Please note how the socket temperatures rise relatively slowly in response to sudden jumps in the core temperatures. At steady state, the socket and core temperatures diverge anew. I would like to use this information to identify my socket temperature irrespective of what the motherboard reports.

I also use HWMonitor and Everest to report temperatures. The situation is more bizarre as three temperatures are reported by my motherboard:
HWM = EVEREST = EASY TUNE 6
TEMPIN0 = AUX = SYSTEM (same in BIOS)
TEMPIN1 = MB = CPU (probably the same in the BIOS)
TEMPIN2 = CPU = Not Applicable

Matters are further complicated by the fact that I have an overclocked integrated GPU resident in the Northbridge. That certainly raised TEMPIN1.

Quite frankly, I am fairly convinced that TEMPIN0 is the SB temperature. In your opinion, which of TEMPIN1 and TEMPIN2 is the CPU socket temperature? You must bear in mind that a Northbridge with an overclocked integrated GPU will necessarily be quite hot and very sensitive to all types of loads. This describes TEMPIN1 very well. The more gradual rise and decline observed in TEMPIN2 resembles the behavior in the xbitlabs review.


----------



## GanjaSMK

@Fanless,

It should be really easy to figure this out. All you need to do is turn off your PC for about 5 minutes, let it cool down. Then when you turn it back on, go directly into the BIOS and check your hardware monitoring section (whatever it may be called). It should list at least two temperatures, if not more. The two should be CPU/MB or CPU/NB. Once you can clearly see the temperatures of those on a cold boot, just boot directly into Windows from there. Then you can check which temperatures are which.

If you're using onboard video, then I highly doubt you're getting your SB reported to you. Most likely you have CPU/MB(or)NB/GPU temperatures in HWMonitor. It's only on most of the really expensive boards that you'll get SB temps, and even then it's never really a concern (unless you're experiencing problems related to the SB).

*EDIT:* Also, that XBit labs review of the 1055T is a one-time review. It's not like they spend weeks on end to produce the review, maybe a few days tops. Their conclusions of temperatures do show there is a sensor problem, but it doesn't conclude that everyone will see the same results.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


@Fanless,

It should be really easy to figure this out. All you need to do is turn off your PC for about 5 minutes, let it cool down. Then when you turn it back on, go directly into the BIOS and check your hardware monitoring section (whatever it may be called). It should list at least two temperatures, if not more. The two should be CPU/MB or CPU/NB. Once you can clearly see the temperatures of those on a cold boot, just boot directly into Windows from there. Then you can check which temperatures are which.

If you're using onboard video, then I highly doubt you're getting your SB reported to you. Most likely you have CPU/MB(or)NB/GPU temperatures in HWMonitor. It's only on most of the really expensive boards that you'll get SB temps, and even then it's never really a concern (unless you're experiencing problems related to the SB).

*EDIT:* Also, that XBit labs review of the 1055T is a one-time review. It's not like they spend weeks on end to produce the review, maybe a few days tops. Their conclusions of temperatures do show there is a sensor problem, but it doesn't conclude that everyone will see the same results.


You are assuming that I believe what is posted in the BIOS to be accurate. As I said, I have already isolated TMPIN0 as the System Temperature and TMPIN1 as, most likely, the CPU Temperature listed in the BIOS. The latter was harder to isolate as TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 are well matched at steady state. I used the CPU temperature alarm in order to draw my conclusion as TMPIN1 crossed the 60C threshold. TNPIN2 always responds more slowly. Moreover, I believe that the fictitious core temperatures may be calculated based on partial input from TMPIN1.

I have a hard time digesting your comment with regard to the distinction between NB temperature and the integrated GPU temperature. Two locations on this chip are not physically separated by enough difference to yield any noticeable temperature difference, even instantaneously. Your argument would seem to imply that TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 refer to these particular values. I, on the other hand, would argue that one of these must be the CPU temperature. If you can present an argument as to which one is the socket temperature based upon observations, I would greatly appreciate it.

Perhaps, a more mature BIOS revision will distinguish all three temperature values that appear in Everest and in other software. However, for now, I trust Everest more than the BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


Okay so my BIOS and drivers are all up to date. I just redid part of my loop (changed water that was about 4 months old and shortened up tubing). There is still some air in the loop but I'm checking out temps right now and I'm still a little confused. 25.7 ambient temp. Check it out:





































CPU-NB = x10 1.30v. Everest and HWMon are saying that temps are above the limit set in my BIOS although the PC speaker isn't blaring. ET seems the most reasonable although what is hitting 61 then? What are those using water getting for temps? Any help appreciated.


I can relate to your post. First of all, why are your ambient temperatures so high? Do you operate your system out of a kitchen, solarium, boiler room or next to a laudry room, run heating units all day or receive continuous exposure to sunlight? North East American temperatures are in the upper teens. Therefore, indoor temperatures should be in the lower 20s.

Easy Tune 6 reports temperatures directly from the BIOS. For example, my system and CPU temperatures idle at 41 and 43 and reached 46 and 65 during the hottest part of the summer. The 65 C was a transient which dropped to 62-63 C as fan RPM increased from 5500 to 7000. This is also the temperature that sets off the BIOS alarm. However, at 65 C, Hardware Thermal Control should throttle the CPU. To the best of my knowledge and in accordance with the FLOPS ratings, it did not. I will verify this again, next summer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*

First of all, I want to thank you for taking the time to formulate a specific response to my question. Hopefully we'll be able to find a solution to this problem. All summer, ambient temps have been around 30+ degrees. So the 23.9 - 25 right now is actually good. Honest, these are what temps usually are like around here and my machine is in a normal room about 3-4 feet from a window blowing in cool air. I laughed really hard when I read "boiler room", even if you were serious.


Now here is the confusing part. Everest identifies the latter as the Motherboard temperature (TMPIN1 in HWMonitor). The System temperature is idnetified as the AUX temperature in Everest (TMPIN0 in HWMonitor). It is safe to assume that this is the South Bridge temperature.

However, Everest identifies a third temperature (TMPIN2 in HWMonitor) as the CPU temperature. This temperature also rose to 62-63 C during the hottest part of the summer, but more slowly than TMPIN1. It now idles at 45 C.

Now, we must do some detective work as TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 should reference the CPU and North Bridge diodes in no partcular order. Since my temperatures are almost indistinguishable except during transitions from idle to load and vice versa, let us assume that TMPIN2 @ 57-61 C is your Northbridge temperature. I assume that your screenshot is from a Prime95 or Linpack run. (What readings do you get at idle?) In that case, is there any reason why your Northbridge should be so hot? There is no GPU integrated in the low-power Northbridge and your chipset features two heatsinks connected by a heatpipe, more than sufficient to provide adequate cooling. Moreover, this design enables the chipset to be cooled by the CPU cooler. Finally, 2.72 GHz is not unreasonable for your Northbridge link frequency. The evidence does not support a conclusion that TMPIN2 is your NB diode temperature.

Assuming that your Apogee GTZ / MCP655 is mounted correctly, the evidence would not support a conclusion that TMPIN2 is your CPU temperature, either.

More information is required. Please provide me with the full spectrum of temperature readings that you experience from the moment you boot your computer, at idle during normal use and under stabilty tests. For now, this is all the information that I can provide. I hope that it is useful.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*

Well looking at Everest right now (idle) CPU = 37, MB = 29. ET indicates the same values but inverted. The AUX temp (which is the labeled as a system temp for me as well) = 43.

BIOS indicates same idle temps as ET, as you said.

I mounted the waterblock 3 times, was careful with the paste too. One thing worth mentioning is that my loop was unused for about 1.5 months because I had to RMA the board. During that time, I started the loop periodically to keep the coolant from getting sludgy. Since then, I've emptied the loop and replaced it with fresh water. Unless I really screwed up the waterblock by leaving still water in there for too long, my cooling solution shouldn't be in question. Although, I am considering slapping on the stock cooler as a basis for comparison.

The board is fresh from RMA. The only thing I notice is that theres a white spill on the NB heatsink but nothing that prevents it from booting.

As an experiment I pointed a small fan at the NB and SB and funny thing is no temperatures dropped at all (or hardly noticeable). On a different machine, pointing a fan right at the NB caused temps to drop dramatically.

I'm a little scatter brain this morning so if I think of anything else I'll reply later.

Thank you again.


In summary, we can establish the following observed temperatures:

Idle Load
SB4345
TMPIN12945 (NB)
TMPIN23761 (CPU)

Assuming that there are no special modifications to your North Bridge, I believe that the CPU temperature should exceed the NB temperature most of the time. It also appears that TMPIN2 is more volatile than TMPIN1, which is typical of CPU behavior. In my case, TMPIN1 is extemely volatile because of the overclocked IGX integrated on the North Bridge.

You probably should check some of the posts below in order to see what the Apogee GTZ is capable of. Riskitall84 is currently running a 95 W processor in this configuration and his temperatures seem to be much more reasonable than yours with clock speeds well in excess of 4 GHz. Perhaps, he can offer you some advice on how to lower temperatures, though I am not certain that you will be able to achieve his overclock. Your motherboard has had several issues overclocking above base clocks of 275 Mhz, especially with early BIOS versions.

http://www.overclock.net/search.php?...8&pp=20&page=2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*

Sorry the link you sent is dead. Like I said, unless the block broke somehow during the 2 months it was sitting doing nothing, there shouldn't be a problem.

I'm entirely stable @ 3.9 GHz so the board is doing pretty well for itself. There are only 3 bios revisions so far so I think you're confusing my board with another, similarly named 790X Gigabyte board.

I still convinced that since the PC speaker doesn't start blaring when TMPIN2 goes over 60 is a dead give-away that the temp sensors are not mapped correctly in HWMon / Everest. I mean, when did these applications start having priority over the readings in the BIOS? (ET=BIOS) I'm starting to think that mobo manufacturers haven't quite worked out all the kinks with these newer Phenoms.

Let me know what you think



This is the information that I have regarding your motherboard's overclocking potential using the F2 BIOS:

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/mainbo...4-790x-p2.html

If these reviewers are credible and no substantial improvements have been introduced in the F3 revision, a 300 MHz reference clock is out of the question.

As far as the identity of the temperatures, I dare say that I am at a loss. The 61 C load temperature is clearly not a spurious reading. If it is not the CPU temperature, could it be the temperature of the North Bridge or the voltage stabilizer? I believe that these links suggest otherwise:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/72...l#post10396056
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/72...l#post10384763
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/79...rclocking.html

In this case, the BIOS readings would be mismapped and the alarm would not sound because the sensor that it is referncing is actually aboard the Northbridge, not the CPU. I cannot really say much more. Good luck!

Further to our discussion, it appears that there is no clear consensus regarding the identity of TMPIN1 and 2 on your motherboard. Here are some links:

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.co...d.php?t=336809
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-question.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/68...exactly-3.html

Some believe TMPIN1 to be the CPU socket temperature; they argue that TMPIN2 is the Northbridge temperature, which is not adequately cooled by aftermarket coolers that blow air parallel to the chipset surface. One owner even attempted to measure the NB temperature directly. The stock fan supposedly does a much better job by venting air normal to the surface of the die. This explanation sounds reasonable, but you mentioned that adding the same fan to the chipset lowered TMPIN2 by less than a degree.

Others suggest that Everest correctly identifies the CPU and Motherboard (Northbridge) temperatures.

Both arguments have merit, but both are also flawed. Based on the description in the first link, I am convinced that our motherboards share the same set of sensors. However, I must note that my TMPIN1 sensor has indicated 65 C without throttling or compromising performance in stressful benchmarks. Perhaps, there is some degree of miscalibration.

I require one further clarification. In March, when you were using the F2 BIOS, how did your configuration differ from the present one. I assume that you were using a 955 or 965 BE at the time. Same cooling? Which modification was responsible for lowering TMPIN2 from 80 to 61 C?

I will provide you with one more reference and advise you that I, personally, am in the Everest camp. Please compare the previous link:

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.co...d.php?t=336809

to this one:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/misc/picture...c-4000.png&1=1

If you look carefully, you will notice that TMPIN1 falls and rises abruptly. In fact, it is very well correlated with the temperature variations in the cores. Both of these behaviors are charateristic of readings from an internal diode.

TMPIN2, on the other hand, lags temperature changes in the cores and requires almost a minute to reach steady state at both 0% and 100% processor states. This is the nature of a socket temperature, which is mediated by some thermal resistance.

The team at Xbitlabs did a good job of examining this while performing tests on their ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 motherboard (there should be no ambiguities with that board).

You may notice another interesting property. At 0% load, the difference between TMPIN2 and the core temps is much greater than at 100% load. There are two reasons. The socket temperature was not given sufficient time to reach steady state prior to state changes from 0% to 100% load. Secondly, thermal conductivity exhibits some temperature dependence in electronic materials. Based upon these observations, I am fairly certain that TMPIN1 is an internal diode temperature measurement from within the Northbridge and that TMPIN2 is the CPU socket temperature.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xEnt* 
i sure did get a stable 4ghz (4.03 to be exact) after a couple of hard working days, add me to the list!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1345813










30c idle, 45-50c load

FSB/Multiplier: 287
CPU Speed: 14x @ 4022mhz
NB Speed: 2.88ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.50v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.30v
RAM Speed: 1532mhz
Motherboard: Asus M4N98TD Evo
Model: 125w

Good grief! You are better off with onboard graphics. How did you manage to score 7.7 in the Windows Experience Memory (RAM) subscore with 11-11-11-26 timings?


----------



## GanjaSMK

@ Fanless

Look, whatever floats your boat man. I'm just trying to point things out for you. If you care not to believe them or feel I'm here for an argument, so be it.

Look, if you don't believe your BIOS, fine. I do. It's as accurate as a picture as I'm going to get without having the hardware and knowing the points to test for 'actual' temperatures. I take it for what it is, and go. If you care to be absolute, fine! Test your temperature heart out!









HWMonitor does not assign TEMPIN0/1/2 exactly the same for all boards. Was that not clear? For me, my CPU temp is TEMPIN0 and my MB/NB is TEMPIN1.

If you're referring to the NB as the CPU/NB... Then I'm completely lost. Any NB temp will be the motherboard's NB, not the CPU's.

As for graphics, I would assume the third reading in HWMonitor to be either SB or GPU or the oddball reading that most people see (128c..241c... etc). If it's not GPU maybe it's SB, but again, this usually is only reported on the expensive end of boards.


----------



## thyza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
Set your CPU NB voltage to 1.35 V. Your system should run stably afterwards. These BSODs do not occur very often at 1.325 V. Do they?

got another today at 1.35v. i'm not sure if raising the voltage any higher is safe.

got 2 questions though. is it possible i'm getting these because of cpu overclock being too high. it passed quite a lot of prime95, but lately i'm starting to doubt the validity of those results.

and second, just upgraded to a new bios today FB -> FDA. any chance that could improve stability?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
Oh no! Not this board again. Set your NB link multiplier to 8X or 9X.

cant get it to overclock. do you think its because my memory? i have ddr3 8500


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Hey guys!

As you know, my 1055T arrives next week probably Thursday or Friday.

Now my question is, I never OC'ed with FSB, and I just saw this:

http://www.overclock.net/10348598-post17.html

Do you think those settings are the ones I need to use? The guy I quoted was recommendign those settings to another user with the same RAM as me.

I am really nervous, I don't even know what to do with the NB, the htt, the cpu-nb, the vcore.. the RAM... I have NO IDEA







I am getting nervous even though I don't have the 1055T yet lol :/

I was in the same position when I first started overclocking,the best way to find the info you need is to trawl the web for tutorials with all kinds of cpu's.WHATEVER YOU DO,DONT take settings and just apply to your chip even if its the same,overclocking is best done in steps,firstly just tinker with fsb in your bios without changing voltages,that way you will get a feel of your bios an how it works,and see how your chip is likely to perform.

Always go up in small increments,I was raising fsb 3mhz at a time stopping and seeing how my mobo and cpu reacted.While your doing this and trawling for information you will pick up the next steps required and have the confidence as you will know your bios better and know that if you take it slow that you'll not going to kill your pc.Youtube has some good videos,and some bad but if you watch enough your soon know enough to get started.All in all its really easy,just dont get impatient and try to break any records from the get-go.Your not going to damage anything as long as you watch your temps an dont use voltages that you've seen someone else using as thier cooling could be very different to yours.

Good luck.Your be fine.


----------



## Galg

@Crossy82

Just noticed you have a 1055T 95W edition! How well has yours overclocked?
I've managed to find a supplier in the UK who sell them finally and ordered mine yesterday, should be here tomorrow














. Just wanted to know what kind of results to expext as results on google seem to be rare and few in numbers







.


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
@Crossy82

Just noticed you have a 1055T 95W edition! How well has yours overclocked?
I've managed to find a supplier in the UK who sell them finally and ordered mine yesterday, should be here tomorrow














. Just wanted to know what kind of results to expext as results on google seem to be rare and few in numbers







.

Lol,unfortunately i dont have it yet,i am waiting to purchase as my build is still in progress but i will be getting it unless bulldozer suddenly pops up.Where did you buy yours?I know scan have them oem,but only sell with mobo







.sure there be more availble soon though.Should be good overclockers though,especially if you get a good one.Last info i read was 4.4 ghz.


----------



## Galg

Well, I've actually managed to buy mine from Scan. I saw the notice that said you had to purchase it with a mobo and it let me buy one on it's own?? Weird but I thought cool so bought one and expecting it in the next couple of days hopefully







.

The order hasn't been picked yet so hopefully I haven't jinxed it. Will let you know if I get one!


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
@ Fanless

Look, whatever floats your boat man. I'm just trying to point things out for you. If you care not to believe them or feel I'm here for an argument, so be it.

Look, if you don't believe your BIOS, fine. I do. It's as accurate as a picture as I'm going to get without having the hardware and knowing the points to test for 'actual' temperatures. I take it for what it is, and go. If you care to be absolute, fine! Test your temperature heart out!









HWMonitor does not assign TEMPIN0/1/2 exactly the same for all boards. Was that not clear? For me, my CPU temp is TEMPIN0 and my MB/NB is TEMPIN1.

If you're referring to the NB as the CPU/NB... Then I'm completely lost. Any NB temp will be the motherboard's NB, not the CPU's.

As for graphics, I would assume the third reading in HWMonitor to be either SB or GPU or the oddball reading that most people see (128c..241c... etc). If it's not GPU maybe it's SB, but again, this usually is only reported on the expensive end of boards.

I never argued with any of your claims. I am simply reporting what is physically observed by the Hardware Monitor and comparing it to expected behaviors. It is not uncommon for the BIOS to report incorrect or misleading values.

Because the GPU is located on the Northbridge, there must be three sensors on the socket and on the two main chips. Why would they put sensors elsewhere on the board? Where might they be? The third value is not spurious. The concept of CPU NB temperature alludes me and the concept of two sensors reporting distinctly different values on the compact Northbridge, the location of the GPU, seems physically incorrect.

The oddball is TMPIN3, which constantly reports -294 C. If you have any insight reagrding the physics, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyza* 
got another today at 1.35v. i'm not sure if raising the voltage any higher is safe.

got 2 questions though. is it possible i'm getting these because of cpu overclock being too high. it passed quite a lot of prime95, but lately i'm starting to doubt the validity of those results.

and second, just upgraded to a new bios today FB -> FDA. any chance that could improve stability?

Your protocol should proceed as follows:

1. Lower the NB multiplier to 9X. If failure occurs,
2. Return the NB multiplier to 10X and begin lowering the HT clock in 3 MHz increments.
3. If the problem persists at HT clocks of 250 Mhz, one of your RAM modules is likely to be defective.


----------



## Riskitall84

Sign me up.

Only had 5 mins of play with my 95 watt 1055T but here are the 1st results









http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/79...rclocking.html

More to come this evening in my thread


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
cant get it to overclock. do you think its because my memory? i have ddr3 8500

I did not realize that you were using PC8500 RAM. Try to set your timings to 7-7-7-15 and your DDR3 voltage to 1.5V. This slow RAM could be a bottleneck for your system. Therefore, you should try to maximize the DDR3 frequency. When necessary, reset the divider.


----------



## Galg

And it's confirmed - I have a 95W 1055T on the way from Scan







!

Looking forward to posting any results over the next few days (arrives tomorrow PM).


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
And it's confirmed - I have a 95W 1055T on the way from Scan







!

Looking forward to posting any results over the next few days (arrives tomorrow PM).

Nice - So far im on 4.2Ghz with 1.404 Volts. The 95 watt is a real nice chip


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
I did not realize that you were using PC8500 RAM. Try to set your timings to 7-7-7-15 and your DDR3 voltage to 1.5V. This slow RAM could be a bottleneck for your system. Therefore, you should try to maximize the DDR3 frequency. When necessary, reset the divider.

the thing is that my motherboard doesnt let me go lower than my memory speed. (right now 272x = 540mhz ddr3_1080
how do i reset the divider? i get 1:2 fsb
i see people with 3:8 and things like that.

EDIT: at 272x fails to boot in windows


----------



## Maxcielle

OK i got it to boot W7 64 bit at x270.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the problem now are the temps, with prime running 6 cycles went to 60C...









can you please look at my pictures and tell me if my settings are correct? i would be really happy with my OC stable at 3.8GHZ.

my memory settings are ok? i am using CL7 crucial ddr3 8500.
My cpu core maybe too high?

EDIT: i live in Lisbon, Portugal and outside temp right now in the summer its never less than 28-32 C









thanks guys,
Rui


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
OK i got it to boot W7 64 bit at x270.

the problem now are the temps, with prime running 6 cycles went to 60C...









can you please look at my pictures and tell me if my settings are correct? i would be really happy with my OC stable at 3.8GHZ.

my memory settings are ok? i am using CL7 crucial ddr3 8500.
My cpu core maybe too high?

EDIT: i live in Lisbon, Portugal and outside temp right now in the summer its never less than 28-32 C









thanks guys,
Rui

It seems to me you need to re-apply your thermal paste. A mugen2 should not be getting such high temps with such low voltages.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*


OK i got it to boot W7 64 bit at x270.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the problem now are the temps, with prime running 6 cycles went to 60C...









can you please look at my pictures and tell me if my settings are correct? i would be really happy with my OC stable at 3.8GHZ.

my memory settings are ok? i am using CL7 crucial ddr3 8500.
My cpu core maybe too high?

EDIT: i live in Lisbon, Portugal and outside temp right now in the summer its never less than 28-32 C









thanks guys,
Rui


I also own Crucial DDR RAM. It used to be cheap, perform well at stock parameters and reasonably reliable when I bought my Thunderbird many years ago. When a module failed after two or three years, the replacement process was straightforward. Nonetheless, I would not recommend Ballistix for the purpose of overclocking. After a year of sitting next to a 60 C CPU, the module will not like you very well.

Your memory settings seem to be at or near stock values, which means that they will operate as intended. However, you would be much better served by PC12800 RAM from OCZ, Corsair or Gskill. These are designed to be overclocked and will improve your system's performance tremendously. Perhaps, you will upgrade a year or two from now.

Your CPU temperatures are, indeed, disconcerting considering that you are using a Scythe Mugen 2. Though not the best cooler on the market, I would expect temperatures to top out at 52-54 C with your current settings. Your temperatures are not much better than what a stock HSF would deliver. What is the ambient temperature in the vicinity of your system? Add a degree for to the CPU tempearture for every degree above a 21 C ambient temperature. My temperature is also high at 26-27 C daily.

Otherwise, your settings seem to be in order. If you wish to increase your CPU frequency further, you may be obliged to underclock your RAM and/or lower the CPU multiplier and raise the HT clock speed while setting your memory divider lower using some sort of modified/older BIOS. AMD 800 series chipsets were not designed to support lower dividers. You will, therefore, be limited by the frequency of your RAM unless you try even looser timings which are detrimental to system performance.


----------



## mnikad12

Hey guys just wondering how my OC looks or if I should make any adjustments to the voltages and most importantly the RAM timings. Could I go with a lower vcore and still hit 3.85?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crossy82*


I was in the same position when I first started overclocking,the best way to find the info you need is to trawl the web for tutorials with all kinds of cpu's.WHATEVER YOU DO,DONT take settings and just apply to your chip even if its the same,overclocking is best done in steps,firstly just tinker with fsb in your bios without changing voltages,that way you will get a feel of your bios an how it works,and see how your chip is likely to perform.

Always go up in small increments,I was raising fsb 3mhz at a time stopping and seeing how my mobo and cpu reacted.While your doing this and trawling for information you will pick up the next steps required and have the confidence as you will know your bios better and know that if you take it slow that you'll not going to kill your pc.Youtube has some good videos,and some bad but if you watch enough your soon know enough to get started.All in all its really easy,just dont get impatient and try to break any records from the get-go.Your not going to damage anything as long as you watch your temps an dont use voltages that you've seen someone else using as thier cooling could be very different to yours.

Good luck.Your be fine.










thanks, i'm back home now, I should get the 1055T within friday xD


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnikad12*


Hey guys just wondering how my OC looks or if I should make any adjustments to the voltages and most importantly the RAM timings. Could I go with a lower vcore and still hit 3.85?


the only way to find out if you can use lower Vcore is to test it, i think most chips can do it so the chances are good.

you might wanna lower the HT multi by 1, usually that does nothing for performance.

the ram timings look good, but maybe someone with more knowledge about your ram can comment better on that. what are the recommended timings/frequ for your ram?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Nice - So far im on 4.2Ghz with 1.404 Volts. The 95 watt is a real nice chip










wow that looks like a nice overclocker:O and it can also take 10Â°C more (73Â° if i remember right) :O
how are your temperatures at the moment?


----------



## normsterchen

hey guys. this is my first overclock and also my first build. i got to 4ghz stable, but im trying to see if i can go further.

FSB/Multiplier: 286/14
CPU Speed: 4004
NB Speed: 2860
CPU Voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35
RAM Speed: 1524
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5
Model: 125w


----------



## mnikad12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


the only way to find out if you can use lower vcore is to test it, i think most chips can do it so the chances are good.

You might wanna lower the ht multi by 1, usually that does nothing for performance.

The ram timings look good, but maybe someone with more knowledge about your ram can comment better on that. What are the recommended timings/frequ for your ram?

Wow that looks like a nice overclocker







and it can also take 10Â°c more (73Â° if i remember right)








how are your temperatures at the moment?


7-8-7-24-2n


----------



## YZF-R1ch

Hey guys, new here, not long built my rig, how does this look for a first attempt at overclocking? Set RAM timings manually, voltage manually etc

CPU-Z Validation Link

Anywhere I can improve on? Load temps on Prime 95 stabilize at around 44cpu and 42core

Air cooling all to the max. Seems pretty stable so far.....


----------



## GrumpySteelMan

Gentlemen, let me introduce you to my first build in years, and my very first AMD rig. Prime stable for ~12hrs.

FSB/Multiplier: 286/14
CPU Speed: 4004
NB Speed: 2574
HT Link: 2288MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.4125 in BIOS - 1.464v CPU-Z Load
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35 in BIOS
RAM Speed: 1525 @ 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3
Stepping: Too stupid to note it before mounting cooler.
CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
Case: Antec 900
PS: Antec TruePower TP-750 750w
Temps (CPU not Core): 53C load (Temps got up to 57c b/c my rear fan came unplugged -doh)
Model: 125w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349443


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrumpySteelMan*


Gentlemen, let me introduce you to my first build in years, and my very first AMD rig. Prime stable for ~12hrs.

FSB/Multiplier: 286/14
CPU Speed: 4004
NB Speed: 2574
HT Link: 2288MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.4125 in BIOS - 1.464v CPU-Z Load
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35 in BIOS
RAM Speed: 1525 @ 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3
Stepping: Too stupid to note it before mounting cooler.
CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
Case: Antec 900
PS: Antec TruePower TP-750 750w
Model: 125w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349443



That's a nice OC there









I plan to do some OC (4Ghz) once my 1055T arrives this week.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


thanks, i'm back home now, I should get the 1055T within friday xD


I should be getting my CPU installed thrusday.

I have been wondering, why can you not find the 95w 1055T on newegg?


----------



## GrumpySteelMan

Thanks man...these chips live up to the hype. Hopefully we can get a final answer on the temperature maximums and the offset needed to trust the core temps...since these chips are plenty stable at ~1.5v load 4.2GHz for me...I'm just playing it safe for the time being.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnikad12*


Hey guys just wondering how my OC looks or if I should make any adjustments to the voltages and most importantly the RAM timings. Could I go with a lower vcore and still hit 3.85?


Your build is conservative and in line with the expectations of your CPU cooler. Please set the HT link multiplier to 8X (for stability) and the Northbridge link multiplier to 10X (for maximal memory performamnce). In order to achieve stability, you will likely be required to raise your CPU NB voltage to 1.3 - 1.35 V. Vcore should not be higher than 1.4 V for your particular overclock.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *normsterchen*


hey guys. this is my first overclock and also my first build. i got to 4ghz stable, but im trying to see if i can go further.

FSB/Multiplier: 286/14
CPU Speed: 4004
NB Speed: 2860
CPU Voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35
RAM Speed: 1524
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5
Model: 125w


You should be quite content with your overclock. Just set the HT link multiplier to 8X.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YZF-R1ch*


Hey guys, new here, not long built my rig, how does this look for a first attempt at overclocking? Set RAM timings manually, voltage manually etc

CPU-Z Validation Link

Anywhere I can improve on? Load temps on Prime 95 stabilize at around 44cpu and 42core

Air cooling all to the max. Seems pretty stable so far.....


It appears to me that you are opting for a low voltage solution in order to save electricity. If not, I do not see why you should not be able to overclock the CPU to 3.85 GHz with 1.4 Vcore. Set the CPU NB Voltage to 1.3-1.35 V and leave to NB multiplier at 10X for optimal performamnce.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrumpySteelMan*


Thanks man...these chips live up to the hype. Hopefully we can get a final answer on the temperature maximums and the offset needed to trust the core temps...since these chips are plenty stable at ~1.5v load 4.2GHz for me...I'm just playing it safe for the time being.


You have an excellent cooler and your configuration looks very good to me. Why do you not try to raise the NB link frequency as well? Would you be willing to raise the CPU NB voltage above 1.4 V? Your RAM timings appear to be a bit disappointing. Can you not improve these?


----------



## broke

hey everyone, ive done as much searching as i can and my 1055T max overclock is at 3.43GHz at the moment. which was achieved changing only the CPU host to 245 and the mem multi. anything else i try to change to get high just results in the PC refusing to post and when it does it's just reset back to stock. any help with this would be amazing as its becoming very frustrating


----------



## aSilva

hey guys im soon to be 1055t owner! mine is being shipped!


----------



## Metonymy

I want to join this club but the stupid 1055t 95w version still isn't available here in the states. ugh.


----------



## GrumpySteelMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
You have an excellent cooler and your configuration looks very good to me. Why do you not try to raise the NB link frequency as well? Would you be willing to raise the CPU NB voltage above 1.4 V? Your RAM timings appear ti be a bit disappointing. Can you not improve these?

I'm planning on running the NB as fast as I can at 1.35v, if it's not satisfactory, I'll push it on up. RAM timings were an oversight, factory spec on the Crucial Ballistix is DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24. I'll tighten it up.

I'm still in total n00b territory, so any advice is welcome.


----------



## eggsandspamm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *broke* 
hey everyone, ive done as much searching as i can and my 1055T max overclock is at 3.43GHz at the moment. which was achieved changing only the CPU host to 245 and the mem multi. anything else i try to change to get high just results in the PC refusing to post and when it does it's just reset back to stock. any help with this would be amazing as its becoming very frustrating










Im having the same exact problem, ive tried every combination I can think of but it wont even post past 3.5ghz and when i load windows at 3.5 i get blue screens. Im at 3.4 ghz stable.


----------



## Galg

I've got my 95W turning up today hopefully







!

As far as I can tell, 73C is the highest temperature that it'll take, what about Vcore for 24/7 use? Is the max 1.5 or 1.4v?

Also, what are peoples opinions on the Akasa Nero CPU cooler. I also have a Zalman CNPS 9300? Which is going to cool the 1055T best?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
I should be getting my CPU installed thrusday.

I have been wondering, why can you not find the 95w 1055T on newegg?

Coz I don't live in the US, have you bothered to look under my avatar?







I'm from Spain.


----------



## GrumpySteelMan

Headless: I tried to take your advice, does this look better? Advice?

FSB/Multiplier: 301/13.5
CPU Speed: 4063
NB Speed: 3010MHz
HT Link: 2107MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.440 in BIOS - 1.476v CPU-Z Load
CPU-NB Voltage: ~1.372 in BIOS
RAM Speed: 1604 @ 8-8-8-24 Crucial Ballistix 2x2GB
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3
Stepping: CCBBE CB 1020EPMW
CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
Case: Antec 900
PS: Antec TruePower TP-750 750w
Temps (CPU not Core): 55C Max/53C Load/33C Idle (Case fans on High, Noctua Re-seat)
Model: 125w

OCCT Stable 1Hr. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349937


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GrumpySteelMan* 
Headless: I tried to take your advice, does this look better? Advice?

FSB/Multiplier: 301/13.5
CPU Speed: 4063
NB Speed: 3010MHz
HT Link: 2107MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.440 in BIOS - 1.476v CPU-Z Load
CPU-NB Voltage: ~1.372 in BIOS
RAM Speed: 1604 @ 8-8-8-24 Crucial Ballistix 2x2GB
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3
Stepping: CCBBE CB 1020EPMW
CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
Case: Antec 900
PS: Antec TruePower TP-750 750w
Temps (CPU not Core): 55C Max/53C Load/33C Idle (Case fans on High, Noctua Re-seat)
Model: 125w

OCCT Stable 1Hr. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349937

That is exactly what I would expect from an $80 HSF. Well done!


----------



## shaddix

I have the 125w 1055t on the way... If by some chance the 95w becomes available should I eat the 15% restocking fee and replace it?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
I also own Crucial DDR RAM. It used to be cheap, perform well at stock parameters and reasonably reliable when I bought my Thunderbird many years ago. When a module failed after two or three years, the replacement process was straightforward. Nonetheless, I would not recommend Ballistix for the purpose of overclocking. After a year of sitting next to a 60 C CPU, the module will not like you very well.

Your memory settings seem to be at or near stock values, which means that they will operate as intended. However, you would be much better served by PC12800 RAM from OCZ, Corsair or Gskill. These are designed to be overclocked and will improve your system's performance tremendously. Perhaps, you will upgrade a year or two from now.

Your CPU temperatures are, indeed, disconcerting considering that you are using a Scythe Mugen 2. Though not the best cooler on the market, I would expect temperatures to top out at 52-54 C with your current settings. Your temperatures are not much better than what a stock HSF would deliver. What is the ambient temperature in the vicinity of your system? Add a degree for to the CPU tempearture for every degree above a 21 C ambient temperature. My temperature is also high at 26-27 C daily.

Otherwise, your settings seem to be in order. If you wish to increase your CPU frequency further, you may be obliged to underclock your RAM and/or lower the CPU multiplier and raise the HT clock speed while setting your memory divider lower using some sort of modified/older BIOS. AMD 800 series chipsets were not designed to support lower dividers. You will, therefore, be limited by the frequency of your RAM unless you try even looser timings which are detrimental to system performance.


hi,

thanks for your help,
i have reviewed the thermal paste and now i have this readings:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

looks stable at 56-57C.

what do you think?


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggsandspamm*


Im having the same exact problem, ive tried every combination I can think of but it wont even post past 3.5ghz and when i load windows at 3.5 i get blue screens. Im at 3.4 ghz stable.


Though your CPU cooler is not much better than a stock HSF, you should still be able to reach 3.85 GHz after making the appropriate adjustments to your settings. Evidently, with DDR2-667 RAM, you will be a bit constrained.

First, set your DDR2 divider as low as necessary, 400/14 (likely) or 533/11, in order to achieve the maximum possible overclock (see below).

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...-dividers.html

Once that is accomplished, you should be able to raise the HT reference clock as high as 275 MHz with a CPU/NB/HT multiplier ratio of 14/10/8. You will likely need 1.4 Vcore and 1.3-1.35 V of CPU NB voltage. If the system fails stability tests, please lower the NB multiplier to 9X.

Unlike the Asrock 890 GX, your motherboard is a rather handy overclocker with the potential for overclocking the onboard GPU to 1GHz with an intrinsic voltage setting of 1.59 V. Though you have elected to use your 9800GT, you may elect at some point to migrate your graphics card to a new PC and sell or use the old system with overclocked onboard graphics.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*


hi,

thanks for your help,
i have reviewed the thermal paste and now i have this readings:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

looks stable at 56-57C.

what do you think?


That is probably as much as you will achieve with your motherboard and your current RAM. Is the NB multiplier to to 9X?


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broke*


hey everyone, ive done as much searching as i can and my 1055T max overclock is at 3.43GHz at the moment. which was achieved changing only the CPU host to 245 and the mem multi. anything else i try to change to get high just results in the PC refusing to post and when it does it's just reset back to stock. any help with this would be amazing as its becoming very frustrating










It is useless to provide any comments as you have not provided any information about your system. Lowering the memory muliplier to 5.33X and stock timings is a good place to start, though.


----------



## GrumpySteelMan

Thanks again for the encouragement and information Headless Fansprings. I added .025v to the RAM and reduced the timings to 7-7-7-24 without a hiccup. (You've already been repped)


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


That is probably as much as you will achieve with your motherboard and your current RAM. Is the NB multiplier to to 9X?


my NB multiplier is set to 8x, should i go with 9x?


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


I've got my 95W turning up today hopefully







!

As far as I can tell, 73C is the highest temperature that it'll take, what about Vcore for 24/7 use? Is the max 1.5 or 1.4v?

Also, what are peoples opinions on the Akasa Nero CPU cooler. I also have a Zalman CNPS 9300? Which is going to cool the 1055T best?


Try not to exceed 1.4 V by more than is necessary.

The Zalman CNPS 9300 is effectively a stock cooler. The Akasa Nero is a little bit better. For $35, you can buy this one, which is much better:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013EMKXC/...SIN=B0013EMKXC


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*


my NB multiplier is set to 8x, should i go with 9x?


If at all possible. Your board is notorious for stable NB clocks above 2400 MHz. Therefore, be certain to use the latest BIOS version available.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
I have the 125w 1055t on the way... If by some chance the 95w becomes available should I eat the 15% restocking fee and replace it?

I would say NO.

I'm also getting the 125W this week, it's on the way as well, but I don't really mind having a 125w instead.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*


my NB multiplier is set to 8x, should i go with 9x?


i think my problem is still the memory. Because i cannot go below my memory specs on my board to increase the divider right?

can i do some tweaking on my bios? what settings should i run?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Coz I don't live in the US, have you bothered to look under my avatar?







I'm from Spain.


It wasn't a question directed to you specifically. I didn't realize the 95w was released outside the states. Kind of sucks if you can get the same... everything for less power. I would prefer to save money and heat if I could. Hope they release it here in the states soon.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


It wasn't a question directed to you specifically. I didn't realize the 95w was released outside the states. Kind of sucks if you can get the same... everything for less power. I would prefer to save money and heat if I could. Hope they release it here in the states soon.


Oh ok, sorry









I finally ordered the 1055T since it finally got on stock on the website I wanted to buy it from, and they're shipping it tomorrow and I get it after tomorrow (Thursday) , yay!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Oh ok, sorry









I finally ordered the 1055T since it finally got on stock on the website I wanted to buy it from, and they're shipping it tomorrow and I get it after tomorrow (Thursday) , yay!


The race shall begin Thursday then.

The only thing I hate about building new computers is the damn OS. No matter which one it is, it always takes forever for me to get set up just the way I like it. Then comes updates, and all my programs and games.

At least this time it will be different. OS. a few programs, then OCing!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


The race shall begin Thursday then.

The only thing I hate about building new computers is the damn OS. No matter which one it is, it always takes forever for me to get set up just the way I like it. Then comes updates, and all my programs and games.

At least this time it will be different. OS. a few programs, then OCing!


Well, since I already have OS installed on X4 965, I don't need to re-install with the 1055T, right? :/

PS: And yeah, race starts thursday after I recieve my 1055t


----------



## iSeries

Hi,

For the last few days I've been running these settings:

CPU - 3.6ghz (300 x 12)
CPUNB - 2.4ghz
HT - 2.1ghz

All well and good - but during x264 encoding with all cores at 100% the CPU temp maxes at 56. Is this too high? Should I reduce things a bit? My cooler is a Akasa Nero S - is this up to the job? Also, I've only got one system fan (12cm, acting as an exhaust) and no intake fan. I've got an Antex NSK3480 case which allows for an additional 2 front 9.2cm fans to be fitted but for some reason the holes to mount the fans are too small!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Hi,

For the last few days I've been running these settings:

CPU - 3.6ghz (300 x 12)
CPUNB - 2.4ghz
HT - 2.1ghz

All well and good - but during x264 encoding with all cores at 100% the CPU temp maxes at 56. Is this too high? Should I reduce things a bit? My cooler is a Akasa Nero S - is this up to the job? Also, I've only got one system fan (12cm, acting as an exhaust) and no intake fan. I've got an Antex NSK3480 case which allows for an additional 2 front 9.2cm fans to be fitted but for some reason the holes to mount the fans are too small!


The cooler is fine, but you need more airflow in your case. Adding airflow will help decrease your CPU temps as well.


----------



## iSeries

Thanks GanjaSMK - I had bought a 9.2cm fan which I was going to use as an intake but like I said, the holes in the case to mount it are too small! Any ideas how I can mount it in this case?


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok so after a little playing here is what I have. Only had a couple of hour but im still pushing the VCore down.









I believe 1.38 volts is the lowest here for 4Ghz


----------



## kcuestag

Damn, that's such a nice vcore.

Do all 1055T's hit 4Ghz under 1.5v? I don't want to use 1.5v for 4Ghz lol :&


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Damn, that's such a nice vcore.

Do all 1055T's hit 4Ghz under 1.5v? I don't want to use 1.5v for 4Ghz lol


Mine is a 95 watt









Check this out










Stock clocks @ 1.08 Volts max. Did a 1.06 run too but forgot the screen shot.

Mine will do 4.25 Ghz on 1.404 Volts as well


----------



## kcuestag

Oh, I forgot it was 95w.

I just hope I can do 4Ghz with like 1.4v-1.45v

I don't really like having my chip near 60ÂºC on load.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Oh, I forgot it was 95w.

I just hope I can do 4Ghz with like 1.4v-1.45v

I don't really like having my chip near 60ÂºC on load.


Also bear in mind im on water. Phenom II's like voltage but love to be cold.

Just cant believe how much AMD's silicon has come on. I had an AM3 setup when thy 1st released it and the stock voltage running 3 cores on my 720 BE was 1.35 Volts. I can do 4Ghz on 6 cores at that voltage!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Also bear in mind im on water. Phenom II's like voltage but love to be cold.

Just cant believe how much AMD's silicon has come on. I had an AM3 setup when thy 1st released it and the stock voltage running 3 cores on my 720 BE was 1.35 Volts. I can do 4Ghz on 6 cores at that voltage!


Hehe









Do all 1055T's hit 4Ghz? Mine is shipping tomorrow, arriving thursday, and I am scared of not hitting 4Ghz lol.


----------



## X00

Whats the max volt? 1.5 right?


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Hehe

Do all 1055T's hit 4Ghz? Mine is shipping tomorrow, arriving thursday, and I am scared of not hitting 4Ghz lol.


Well most if not all 1055t's will hit 4Ghz but I think it is more dependent on your board.


----------



## broke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


It is useless to provide any comments as you have not provided any information about your system. Lowering the memory muliplier to 5.33X and stock timings is a good place to start, though.


hi sorry i realised that after i posted. my system is.
1055T
GA-890FX-UD5
4gb Geil DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-28
Thermaltake FRIO HSF
Toughpower 750W

my overclock at the moment is
CPU Clock Ratio = x14
CPU NB Freq = Auto
CPU Core Performance Boost = Disabled
CPU Host Freq = 245
PCIe Clock = 100
HT Link Width = Auto
HT Link Freq = Auto
Memory Clock Freq = x6.66 (1632MHz)

all voltages are left at auto


----------



## Galg

Just got my 1055T, 95W







but haven't had a chance to install yet. Going to try and do it either tomorrow or thursday! Can't wait to play. Think I need to BIOS update as well before I plug it into my board.

Whats the max Vcore on these chips? Does it differ for the 95W version?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


Just got my 1055T, 95W







but haven't had a chance to install yet. Going to try and do it either tomorrow or thursday! Can't wait to play. Think I need to BIOS update as well before I plug it into my board.

Whats the max Vcore on these chips? Does it differ for the 95W version?


I think max for 95w version is 1.4v.

I get mine on Thursday, we can do a OC race


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Just got my 1055T, 95W but haven't had a chance to install yet. Going to try and do it either tomorrow or thursday! Can't wait to play. Think I need to BIOS update as well before I plug it into my board.

Whats the max Vcore on these chips? Does it differ for the 95W version?


Well is is the same as any other Phenom II. 1.55 Volts is the max I would go on air if temps were good and 1.6 Volts on water.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
Thanks GanjaSMK - I had bought a 9.2cm fan which I was going to use as an intake but like I said, the holes in the case to mount it are too small! Any ideas how I can mount it in this case?

You'll have to get working on a case mod, make your own holes and intake vents.









Or buy a different case!


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
You'll have to get working on a case mod, make your own holes and intake vents.









Or buy a different case!









how do we check if its a 95w or 120w?

just wondering...


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
i think my problem is still the memory. Because i cannot go below my memory specs on my board to increase the divider right?

can i do some tweaking on my bios? what settings should i run?

Your motherboard specifications are very clear about which dividers are supported. (Supports DDR3 1800(OC)/1600(OC)/1333/1066/800 non-ECC, un-buffered memory)

Tweaking the BIOS would require a certain amount of knowledge about microprogramming. I suggest that you find contentment in your settings and raise the CPU NB voltage as much as is necessary to stabilize a 9X NB multiplier.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
how do we check if its a 95w or 120w?

just wondering...









You should be able to tell by the model number; or you could download and install Everest.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Well, since I already have OS installed on X4 965, I don't need to re-install with the 1055T, right? :/

PS: And yeah, race starts thursday after I recieve my 1055t









Beware! Your operating system may not recognize your new hardware without performing a full system repair. You will also likely have problem with activation. It is always better to install the operating system anew.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
Beware! Your operating system may not recognize your new hardware without performing a full system repair. You will also likely have problem with activation. It is always better to install the operating system anew.

It's not going to do a system repair. It should be fine. If anything he may require activation again.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
Hi,

For the last few days I've been running these settings:

CPU - 3.6ghz (300 x 12)
CPUNB - 2.4ghz
HT - 2.1ghz

All well and good - but during x264 encoding with all cores at 100% the CPU temp maxes at 56. Is this too high? Should I reduce things a bit? My cooler is a Akasa Nero S - is this up to the job? Also, I've only got one system fan (12cm, acting as an exhaust) and no intake fan. I've got an Antex NSK3480 case which allows for an additional 2 front 9.2cm fans to be fitted but for some reason the holes to mount the fans are too small!

See for yourself:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...ooler-review/2

It will satisfy your needs.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Ok so after a little playing here is what I have. Only had a couple of hour but im still pushing the VCore down.









I believe 1.38 volts is the lowest here for 4Ghz









I am afraid that you have been bested:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/77...g-results.html

Try this fellow's settings. You should easily be able to reach 4.2 GHz, but you must lower your HT link multiplier to guaranty stability.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *broke* 
hi sorry i realised that after i posted. my system is.
1055T
GA-890FX-UD5
4gb Geil DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-28
Thermaltake FRIO HSF
Toughpower 750W

my overclock at the moment is
CPU Clock Ratio = x14
CPU NB Freq = Auto
CPU Core Performance Boost = Disabled
CPU Host Freq = 245
PCIe Clock = 100
HT Link Width = Auto
HT Link Freq = Auto
Memory Clock Freq = x6.66 (1632MHz)

all voltages are left at auto

Much better! Set your memory clock multiplier to x5.33 (this should also tighten your timings), your HT Link Frequency multiplier to 8X, your NB Frequency multiplier to 9X, your CPU voltage to 1.4 V, your CPU NB voltage to 1.3 V. Your CPU cooler is excellent. Your HT reference clock will reach 286 MHz promptly, though you may have to raise Vcore as high as 1.5 V and the CPU NB voltage as high as 1.45 V.

This is your goal:
Rains 4.05GHz 3.00GHz 1.5v 1.45v 1600MHz (DDR3) 300 13.5 GA-890FXA-UD5
Cobain325 4.00GHz 2.86GHz 1.40v 1.325v 1524MHz (DDR3) 286 14 GA-890FXA-UD7
Velathawen 4.00GHz 2.29GHz 1.475v 1.31v 1524MHz (DDR3) 286 14 GA-890FXA-UD5 R.2


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
how do we check if its a 95w or 120w?

just wondering...









I believe that the CPUVID for 125 W OEM (1.375V), 125 W retail (1.3V) and 95 W (1.1V) is a strong signature of processor identity. The last of these is has not been widely available. I sincerely doubt that you own one.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
It's not going to do a system repair. It should be fine. If anything he may require activation again.

I concur with you. Windows 7 has eliminated many of the bugs associated with hardware upgrades in earlier versions. Here is a link to a thread on the topic:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/77...nging-cpu.html


----------



## broke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
Much better! Set your memory clock multiplier to x5.33 (this should also tighten your timings), your HT Link Frequency multiplier to 8X, your NB Frequency multiplier to 9X, your CPU voltage to 1.4 V, your CPU NB voltage to 1.3 V. Your CPU cooler is excellent. Your HT reference clock will reach 286 MHz promptly, though you may have to raise Vcore as high as 1.5 V and the CPU NB voltage as high as 1.45 V.

This is your goal:
Rains 4.05GHz 3.00GHz 1.5v 1.45v 1600MHz (DDR3) 300 13.5 GA-890FXA-UD5
Cobain325 4.00GHz 2.86GHz 1.40v 1.325v 1524MHz (DDR3) 286 14 GA-890FXA-UD7
Velathawen 4.00GHz 2.29GHz 1.475v 1.31v 1524MHz (DDR3) 286 14 GA-890FXA-UD5 R.2

hey, thanks for the reply. i didnt have any luck with those settings unfortunately i get 8 beeps then a restart which puts the CPU Host Clock back to auto. im trying to do some research as to exactly what the beeps mean.


----------



## Acutecruton

Hey guys new to the forum.

Wondering if anyone with the same board and a 1055T have got it to 4ghz? And what are you settings, I'm new to over clocking an ive been trying off an on for days now an need help.


----------



## skier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acutecruton* 
Hey guys new to the forum.

Wondering if anyone with the same board and a 1055T have got it to 4ghz? And what are you settings, I'm new to over clocking an ive been trying off an on for days now an need help.

what are your current temps

well, anyway:
for a 272MHz bus (3.8GHz) on my 1055T and UD3H rev1 BIOS F7c i use:

1.58v PLL
1.5v RAM (GSkill ripjaw 1.5v)
1.36v NB voltage control
1.88v NB/PCIe/PLL voltage control
1.400v CPU-NB VID control
1.475v CPU Voltage Control

NB/HT both @2448MHz
CL9 ripjaws @8-8-8-21 2T

for ~4GHz, same ratios, i bump cpu voltage to 1.525v and CPU-NB to 1.425v and Bus(HTT) to ~286


----------



## iSeries

@ Headless Fansprings - thanks, should be ok with this cooler then. One odd thing I've noticed - my mobo has 3 settings for the heatsink fan, 'Auto', 'Voltage' and 'PWM'. Auto is supposed to detect the type of fan installed - as the fan is PWM I would have expected Auto and PWM to behave exactly the same. Not so, setting Auto the fan idles at around 800rpm, while setting PWM the fan idles at around 1250rpm. I am assuming in this case I should be setting it to PWM?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skier*


what are your current temps

well, anyway: 
for a 272MHz bus (3.8GHz) on my 1055T and UD3H rev1 BIOS F7c i use:

1.58v PLL
1.5v RAM (GSkill ripjaw 1.5v)
1.36v NB voltage control
1.88v NB/PCIe/PLL voltage control
1.400v CPU-NB VID control
1.475v CPU Voltage Control

NB/HT both @2448MHz
CL9 ripjaws @8-8-8-21 2T

for ~4GHz, same ratios, i bump cpu voltage to 1.525v and CPU-NB to 1.425v and Bus(HTT) to ~286


hmm is that your "default" PLL voltage? on my board the default is 2.50v, what exactly does this voltage do?

you can probably lower your NB and CPU voltage a bit unless you are still pushing for higher clocks:O


----------



## kcuestag

Great..... Looks like I won't be having the 1055T tomorrow...

The stupid website decided to cancel my order because my PayPal address was not same as my address from my website's account...

so now I need to wait until they refund the money... Just awesome.. ffs...


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


I am afraid that you have been bested:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/77...g-results.html

Try this fellow's settings. You should easily be able to reach 4.2 GHz, but you must lower your HT link multiplier to guaranty stability.


That wasnt done here









Ive only had a little play time with it. Did a 1.36 Volt run last night and there will be more to come tonight and im pushing my NB beyond 3.2Ghz


----------



## kcuestag

Damn, it sucks... I probably won't even have the 1055T by this week...


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Damn, it sucks... I probably won't even have the 1055T by this week...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*












I have the feeling as if my pc was crap...

And I haven't found a buyer for X4 965 yet... so i cant order another 1055t







damn this.... noone buys my x4 965







i want a 1055t


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I have the feeling as if my pc was crap...

And I haven't found a buyer for X4 965 yet... so i cant order another 1055t







damn this.... noone buys my x4 965







i want a 1055t










You should put it up for sale on eBay, it'd probably sell quickly. Otherwise, just give it time here in the marketplace. Someone will eventually come along and buy it.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I have the feeling as if my pc was crap...

And I haven't found a buyer for X4 965 yet... so i cant order another 1055t







damn this.... noone buys my x4 965







i want a 1055t










Have you put it up for sale on the forums?

EDIT - Just saw your F/S thread. Thats a good price mate just give it time.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Have you put it up for sale on the forums?

EDIT - Just saw your F/S thread. Thats a good price mate just give it time.


Yeah, I was about to lower it to 125â‚¬ but I feel I am just stupid if I go lower.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yeah, I was about to lower it to 125â‚¬ but I feel I am just stupid if I go lower.



Just remember, it's used and OEM new is like 160$.









Oo I take that back it's 167$ currently. It's gone up a little bit.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Just remember, it's used and OEM new is like 160$.









Oo I take that back it's 167$ currently. It's gone up a little bit.


What do you mean OEM? It came inbox with the stock cooler, I just dont want to sell it with stock cooler else international shipping price goes way higher.

Anyways, I got a buyer from a Spanish website, he is about to make the payment to me, 125â‚¬... Not bad money hehe, and I have 60â‚¬ on paypal, so that's 175â‚¬, I just need another ~10â‚¬ on paypal to make the order...







damn where am i gonna find 10â‚¬ >.< xD


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broke*


hey, thanks for the reply. i didnt have any luck with those settings unfortunately i get 8 beeps then a restart which puts the CPU Host Clock back to auto. im trying to do some research as to exactly what the beeps mean.


I am sorry that my suggestions were not helpful. It is odd that lowering the multipliers destabilized your system. I personally suspect BIOS corruption. Your mainboard has a dual BIOS; therefore, the second BIOS was loaded subsequent to corruption. Please make sure that you are using the latest version of the BIOS available for your motherboard.

Here is a link to reported Award BIOS beep codes:

http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acutecruton*


Hey guys new to the forum.

Wondering if anyone with the same board and a 1055T have got it to 4ghz? And what are you settings, I'm new to over clocking an ive been trying off an on for days now an need help.


Absolutely! Moreover, you own a very fine cooler. Good luck!

Member CPU OC NB OC vCore vNB RAM Speed FSB Mult Motherboard 
FrankieVaga 4.21GHz 2.81GHz 1.42v 1.4v 1248MHz (DDR3) 312 13.5 GA-890GPA-UD3H 
ukic 4.02GHz 2.8GHz 1.45v 1.225v 1600MHz (DDR3) 287 14 GA-890GPA-UD3H 
Yogi 4.00GHz 2.86GHz 1.424v 1.30v 1525MHz (DDR3) 286 14 GA-890GPA-UD3H


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What do you mean OEM? It came inbox with the stock cooler, I just dont want to sell it with stock cooler else international shipping price goes way higher.

Anyways, I got a buyer from a Spanish website, he is about to make the payment to me, 125â‚¬... Not bad money hehe, and I have 60â‚¬ on paypal, so that's 175â‚¬, I just need another ~10â‚¬ on paypal to make the order...







damn where am i gonna find 10â‚¬ >.< xD


What I meant by that:

You can buy a new 965 for 167$ OEM. That's all!


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


@ Headless Fansprings - thanks, should be ok with this cooler then. One odd thing I've noticed - my mobo has 3 settings for the heatsink fan, 'Auto', 'Voltage' and 'PWM'. Auto is supposed to detect the type of fan installed - as the fan is PWM I would have expected Auto and PWM to behave exactly the same. Not so, setting Auto the fan idles at around 800rpm, while setting PWM the fan idles at around 1250rpm. I am assuming in this case I should be setting it to PWM?


Not necessarily! The Auto setting allows the BIOS to switch between the two modes in order to optimize fan performance for a 4-pin fan. This is strongly dependent upon the shape of the input voltage signal. Should the signal not cross the voltage threshold in PWM mode, the fan will not transition to the lower output voltage state. Certain motherboards allow you to specify the precise operation of the fan's states with appropriate offsets.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


hmm is that your "default" PLL voltage? on my board the default is 2.50v, what exactly does this voltage do?

you can probably lower your NB and CPU voltage a bit unless you are still pushing for higher clocks:O


Phase locked loop (PLL) is the primary circuit in the processor that sets the overall clock, but not necessarily that of the processor itself. Here is a link to the interpretation of an experimenter:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=179757

He should also lower his HT link multiplier to 8X. This higher multiplier does not improve system performance.


----------



## synergy49

Hi, IÂ´m experienced problems with this combo. Maybe the integrated graphic card is stopping the (minimum) overclock i am trying? I read that and i donÂ´t know is correct.

Maybe i have to buy a cheap external card?


----------



## kcuestag

Good news!

I am getting the 1055T on friday







It is shipping tomorrow.

I finally sold the X4 965 and I ordered the 1055T with my proper paypal address and I called them to make sure it was correct, and they are processing the order and will ship tomorrow







YAY!


----------



## shaddix

lucky bastard..

Status: In Transit - Rescheduled Rescheduled Delivery Date:08/23/2010


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


lucky bastard..

Status: In Transit - Rescheduled Rescheduled Delivery Date:08/23/2010










Lol







Why 23rd?









Deliveries in European countries are mostly 24hour delivery







like in my case, so it ships tomorrow and i get it friday xD


----------



## lightsout

Add me to the club.
FSB/Multiplier:14
CPU Speed:3821 mhz
NB Speed:2729mhz
CPU Voltage:1.36v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.25v
RAM Speed:1454mhz
Motherboard:Crosshair IV
Model: 125w


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *synergy49*


Hi, IÂ´m experienced problems with this combo. Maybe the integrated graphic card is stopping the (minimum) overclock i am trying? I read that and i donÂ´t know is correct.

Maybe i have to buy a cheap external card?


Yes, indeed, it will. Here is a discussion on that very topic:

http://forum.chip.de/cpu-board-speic...a-1379340.html

Your CPU will be limited to 140 W TDP. On the other hand, an ASUS M4A785TD-V Evo will perform much better. To achieve the maximum CPU overclock (not performance), you would have to set the GPU, NB link and HT link frequencies as low as possible. It is mre challenging to find the correct balance.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Add me to the club.
FSB/Multiplier:14
CPU Speed:3821 mhz
NB Speed:2729mhz
CPU Voltage:1.36v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.25v
RAM Speed:1454mhz
Motherboard:Crosshair IV
Model: 125w


Go go push it to 4Ghz


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Go go push it to 4Ghz










Yah I know but I'm happy with the temps and voltage right now. Only reason to hit 4ghz is just to do it and I'm not really worried about Epeen right now. I got a 4ghz validation though just for the hell of it. With the low voltage I'm using for 3.8 I'm sure I could hit 4ghz pretty easily.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Yah I know but I'm happy with the temps and voltage right now. Only reason to hit 4ghz is just to do it and I'm not really worried about Epeen right now. I got a 4ghz validation though just for the hell of it. With the low voltage I'm using for 3.8 I'm sure I could hit 4ghz pretty easily.


Is it 125w or 95w?

Would be nice if mine did same 3.8Ghz with that same voltage









I mean, my current X4 965 does it







3.8Ghz with exactly 1.36v xD.


----------



## lightsout

125w


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


125w


Ok nice, I hope mine does as good as yours


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Great..... Looks like I won't be having the 1055T tomorrow...

The stupid website decided to cancel my order because my PayPal address was not same as my address from my website's account...

so now I need to wait until they refund the money... Just awesome.. ffs...


Sad day. I most likely wont start ocing until next week so we can still have our race. I have to figure out what to do with my ram.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Sad day. I most likely wont start ocing until next week so we can still have our race. I have to figure out what to do with my ram.


ignore that post m8







I finally got to pay the 1055t again and it's shipping tomorrow, so arriving friday







So happy day for me xD.


----------



## Riskitall84

Seems we have a new board leader


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
ignore that post m8







I finally got to pay the 1055t again and it's shipping tomorrow, so arriving friday







So happy day for me xD.

Awesome news!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Awesome news!

Indeed.

I'll start a small OC on friday, probably to 3.4Ghz or 3.8Ghz


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Indeed.

I'll start a small OC on friday, probably to 3.4Ghz or 3.8Ghz
From what Ive seen of these 95 watt chips it will be a breeze mate


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
From what Ive seen of these 95 watt chips it will be a breeze mate

I believe its the 125w version. Though I am pissed, I just got my 125w yesterday, and tiger direct just added the 95w to their paged today for the states............................................ .........


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Add me!! I'm at 3.5 right now


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

I believe its the 125w version. Though I am pissed, I just got my 125w yesterday, and tiger direct just added the 95w to their paged today for the states............................................ .........
Seems there quite hard to come by. Ive been waiting months to get one here in the UK and there not eally available here either


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
That is probably as much as you will achieve with your motherboard and your current RAM. Is the NB multiplier to to 9X?

i am shipping back my memory to crucial and i already bought Corsair ddr3 xms3 12800 CL9.

i hope tomorrow i can restart my overclock








i am already completely stable at 3500mhz. I'll try to go to 3.8h









oh and i bought an used H50 cooler on ebay, just to try if the temps get lower than with the mugen 2.

good moves?


----------



## Acutecruton

Ga-890gpa-ud3h
if any body has the GA-890GPA-UD3H rev2.0 with FD bios if you have 4ghz on a 1055T would love to know your settings cant get mine past 3.4ghz


----------



## test tube

You should be able to get way past that on your board... Did you follow all the instructions on the first page?

On boards with integrated video cards you may need to lock the integrated GPU clock speed or disable the integrated GPU (I think someone else mentioned this in regards to this board)


----------



## kcuestag

So "literally" (Since it's 2:20am, so it's Thursday







) 1 more day till my 1055T


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*


i am shipping back my memory to crucial and i already bought Corsair ddr3 xms3 12800 CL9.

i hope tomorrow i can restart my overclock








i am already completely stable at 3500mhz. I'll try to go to 3.8h









oh and i bought an used H50 cooler on ebay, just to try if the temps get lower than with the mugen 2.

good moves?


I thought that your system had been stably overclocked to 3.794 GHz. There is no doubt that basic liquid cooling will beat the Mugen 2 hands down. The better your fans are on this model, the better the overclock.

With PC12800 RAM from Corsair, you will no doubt be able to achieve the full potential of your system. The question is whether the additional performance (10-20% in your case) will justify the extra investment.


----------



## broke

im currently sitting on 3.6GHz stable, im beginning to think my RAM is what's causing my failed overclock attempts, its being very fussy with the timings it's keen to use.


----------



## Seanicy

Called TigerDirect yesterday about the 95w 1055T. Thier site showed the correct box # for the 95w version of this chip but showed in the description 125w and even said OEM Packaging also. So after a quick phone call I was told I will be getting an email to state which version 1055T it was. First off I never get an email back and a couple hours later I check the site again and to my surprise it now said 95w. So they obviously had thier site wrong.

After verifying thier site a couple times I decided to place an order for one in which I am still waiting for an email with my tracking #. I decided to get it rushed to me and paid for the overnight shipping. So hopefully I will have my tracking email sent to me sometime this morning and should have it in hand by tomorrow.

*Crossing fingers*

If anyone else is looking to grab one of these 95w versions TigerDirect has them here.

I will be so mad if I get shipped a 125w chip...


----------



## Galg

@Riskitall84

Where did you get your 95W chip from?

I checked the serial on mine last night just to check it was in fact the 95W one and I'm glad to say it is. Hopefully going to plug her in tonight


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Called TigerDirect yesterday about the 95w 1055T. Thier site showed the correct box # for the 95w version of this chip but showed in the description 125w and even said OEM Packaging also. So after a quick phone call I was told I will be getting an email to state which version 1055T it was. First off I never get an email back and a couple hours later I check the site again and to my surprise it now said 95w. So they obviously had thier site wrong.

After verifying thier site a couple times I decided to place an order for one in which I am still waiting for an email with my tracking #. I decided to get it rushed to me and paid for the overnight shipping. So hopefully I will have my tracking email sent to me sometime this morning and should have it in hand by tomorrow.

*Crossing fingers*

If anyone else is looking to grab one of these 95w versions TigerDirect has them here.

I will be so mad if I get shipped a 125w chip...


Typo
Reviewer: MrPerlishells on Aug 18, 2010
Customer Rating: 5.0

Value 5.0 
Features 5.0 
Quality 5.0 
Performance 5.0

Was searching for HDT55TWFK6DGR. When I finally found it, I find that the description does not match what I was expecting. HDT55TWFK6DGR should have been the 95W version but the description in the Product information is for the 95W version. Also the model number is different. I used the chat feature to talk to a representative and she confirmed that this is the 125W version not the 95W version I had hoped. My motherboard can accept up to 95W CPU which is why I needed the 95W version. I don't want to lower one star for what would have been a good CPU.

Sorry to burst your bubble. However, if you do find the 95 W chip, you may combine it with one of two very cheap motherboards.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...992&CatId=4296 (95 W Max TDP allows minimal overclock)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...728&CatId=4296 (125 W Max TDP will allow a healthy overclock)

I personally paid a bit more ($73 for a better motherboard), but saved bundles on the 125 W CPU ($105). We will not see this price again until Easter.

No comment! You say that the advertised model # is correct and the reviewer, MrPerlishells, says that he was informed by the customer representative that the item is in fact the 125 W version, not the advertised 95 W version. Both inquiries were made, yesterday. I suppose that there is only one way to find out which interpretation is correct.

No OEM HDT55TFBK6DGR! I have heard and seen otherwise.
http://www.portatech.com/catalog/vie...16&O=27186&r=p
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=HDT...NEYGrOPzABbciA

In the end, you got the 111 W version. Nice compromise. Is the 1.224 Vcore the result of under or overvolting?


----------



## Seanicy

You obviously didn't read my post correctly. I called and verified before I purchased and before I purchased thier site said it was "OEM Packaging" and stated it was 125w but had the box # for the 95w one in the description. After I called they said they would email me to let me know which one it was. They never did and wala thier site was changed to reflext the correct 95w in the description.

Yesterday thier site was changed because I called to verify and it was caught and corrected...

125w= HDT55TFBK6DGR
95w = HDT55TWFK6DGR

Thier site is correct now, and they have stock...

EDIT:
125w 1055T's don't sell in OEM so why am I getting shipped an OEM CPU?










EDIT #2:
It's out for delivery so I will be able to post pics later of the model #


----------



## Galg

Mine was OEM. Came in a tiny box smaller than a jewellery box!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


Mine was OEM. Came in a tiny box smaller than a jewellery box!


And you said yours is 95w right?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Is it worth it to spend 250â‚¬ (350$ US) on a WC system for this CPU? will i gain about how many MHz? +300?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Is it worth it to spend 250€ (350$ US) on a WC system for this CPU? will i gain about how many MHz? +300?

If you're also planning to spend it on a waterblock for your GTX460, then yes, would be totally worth it.

If only for CPU, I'd say no, go for a Corsar H50/H70 instead or a Noctua









Edit: Nvm, you got a Venomous X, those are great, I don't think it's worth it imo...


----------



## shaddix

Well I couldn't wait til Monday so I ordered one of those 95w versions off TD with overnight shipping!!!!! O_O!! I will use the 125w part in a machine I'm building for my girlfriend in October.


----------



## Galg

@Lightsout
Yes, it was a 95W chip that I've just received!

I've just downloaded the BIOS update so my mobo recognises the processor. What's the best way to update the BIOS?? Currently I have this file: "1507.bin"

Does it just get burned to a CD as a data file or is there a special/easier way of doing it?
Never updated a BIOS before!


----------



## [CyGnus]

And how about change it for a 1090T BE those are doing what on air? 4.4?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Is it worth it to spend 250â‚¬ (350$ US) on a WC system for this CPU? will i gain about how many MHz? +300?

It's worth it if you get the EK block for that crosshair IV... Will drop your NB temps into the 30s and allow you to get a much higher NB speed without worrying about damaging the board


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
And how about change it for a 1090T BE those are doing what on air? 4.4?

1090T is not worth it.

It overclocks the same as a 1055T.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
1090T is not worth it.

It overclocks the same as a 1055T.

It absolutely is worth it; I'm willing to bet it has more headroom because of it's unlocked multiplier. That alone allows you the flexibility that can help you achieve much higher clocks in some instances and situations...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
@Lightsout
Yes, it was a 95W chip that I've just received!

I've just downloaded the BIOS update so my mobo recognises the processor. What's the best way to update the BIOS?? Currently I have this file: "1507.bin"

Does it just get burned to a CD as a data file or is there a special/easier way of doing it?
Never updated a BIOS before!

Just go into your bios and there is an option to update. Just put the bin file on a USB stick.


----------



## Metonymy

Finally the 95W version is available. I'm ordering it right now!









And done...

... now I just need it to show up!


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Finally the 95W version is available. I'm ordering it right now!









And done...

... now I just need it to show up!

GL with your's!

Mine should be at my house waiting for me!










Benches and whatnot to follow shortly!


----------



## shaddix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
It absolutely is worth it; I'm willing to bet it has more headroom because of it's unlocked multiplier. That alone allows you the flexibility that can help you achieve much higher clocks in some instances and situations...

I can't think of any situation except when your motherboard is junk.


----------



## kcuestag

YAY! Mine's already in transit with UPS







I am having it tomorrow, omg!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
I can't think of any situation except when your motherboard is junk.

Good point... also if your RAM sucks


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok so I've settled for a 24/7 Overclock now

FSB/Multiplier: 13.5
CPU Speed: 4226 Mhz
NB Speed: 3130.8 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.416 Volts
CPU-NB Voltage:1.325
RAM Speed: 1669 Mhz
Motherboard: Crosshair IV
Model: 95 Watt


----------



## Phobos223

^^ nice! only 1.416 Vcore at that speed is sweet!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

^^ nice! only 1.416 Vcore at that speed is sweet!
I think it could go lower but not on this board. The voltages are so unstable!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
I think it could go lower but not on this board. The voltages are so unstable!

what are your load temps at the that speed/vcore under that XT?

I need to get a 95W guy... dont seem to have them here in the states yet...


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
what are your load temps at the that speed/vcore under that XT?

I need to get a 95W guy... dont seem to have them here in the states yet...

Max core temp is about 36 degrees

I waited forever after moving from my i7 for them and found it by chance at a lower price than the 125 watt.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Max core temp is about 36 degrees

I waited forever after moving from my i7 for them and found it by chance at a lower price than the 125 watt.

36 damn thats good... what rad are you using?


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

36 damn thats good... what rad are you using?
RX360. I have the window open and ambients are about 18-19 Degrees I think.

Only have 3 Yate loon's on at the mo and neet to get mt GPU onto a seperate 240 rad.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
RX360. I have the window open and ambients are about 18-19 Degrees I think.

Only have 3 Yate loon's on at the mo and neet to get mt GPU onto a seperate 240 rad.

ahhh ambient is low thats why







Was getting jealous there for a sec







Good stuff man!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

ahhh ambient is low thats why Was getting jealous there for a sec Good stuff man!
British weather has its good points


----------



## Galg

Just got mine installed today, BIOS upgrade etc.

I've got an AKASA NERO cooling mine as that's the best cooler I currently have. Only had a chance to quickly OC it to 3Ghz and temps maxing out at 27-28C!! Really impressed considering my cooler isn't that great. Can't wait to OC it some more over the next few days


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


Just got mine installed today, BIOS upgrade etc.

I've got an AKASA NERO cooling mine as that's the best cooler I currently have. Only had a chance to quickly OC it to 3Ghz and temps maxing out at 27-28C!! Really impressed considering my cooler isn't that great. Can't wait to OC it some more over the next few days












Nice man. Cant wait to see your results


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Nice man. Cant wait to see your results










I doubt your CPU temps are that low, you're probably quoting your core temps. Do not be concerned with core temps; be concerned with CPU socket temps.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I doubt your CPU temps are that low, you're probably quoting your core temps. Do not be concerned with core temps; be concerned with CPU socket temps.



Why would I be more concerned with the socket temp? The core temps seem spot on?


----------



## GanjaSMK

The core temps are not accurate; your CPU socket temp is more of an accurate reflection of real temperature. Neither is 100% accurate but the 'CPU' temperature is what you should be concerned with.

When AMD says to stay under 62c, they're not referring to the 'socket temps'. That's why you should be worried about CPU temp instead of socket temps. They don't report correctly anyways.


----------



## Seanicy

For all of the doubters out there here is a stock run of my newly installed 95w chip that I bought yesterday off of TigerDirect. The link is 3 or so pages back if anyone is interested. Again this is just a stock run, overclocking will start tomorrow...

All settings are defaulted minus C+Q and RAM timings set. Voltage for CPU is set to auto...


----------



## kcuestag

WoW, I am so excited, according to UPS tracking site:

Rescheduled Delivery Date:
20/08/2010

Nicee! so I am getting it today in the morning







(Since it's 1am here







Friday already xD)

YAY!!!


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


WoW, I am so excited, according to UPS tracking site:

Rescheduled Delivery Date:
20/08/2010

Nicee! so I am getting it today in the morning







(Since it's 1am here







Friday already xD)

YAY!!!


You will love it. I was so excited to see my chip boot up at 64F when it's 80F in my room. With this chip being so cool 4Ghz should be cake considering it has a new 71C thermal thresh hold...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


You will love it. I was so excited to see my chip boot up at 64F when it's 80F in my room. With this chip being so cool 4Ghz should be cake considering it has a new 71C thermal thresh hold...


Keep in mind mine's 125W, but I am still very excited to get it


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Keep in mind mine's 125W, but I am still very excited to get it


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


what are your load temps at the that speed/vcore under that XT?

I need to get a 95W guy... dont seem to have them here in the states yet...


Oh really? I just ordered this today...









http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...3ORDER-_-Deals


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*












Who cares about 95w's. Sure if I had had the choice I would have gotten it. But I love my 125w. 3.8ghz @ 1.36v's if lovely to me. No need to make others feel like theres isn't as good.


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Who cares about 95w's. Sure if I had had the choice I would have gotten it. But I love my 125w. 3.8ghz @ 1.36v's if lovely to me. No need to make others feel like theres isn't as good.


that was directed to me for not paying attention...


----------



## Blueduck3285

Got my gear up and running.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I'm happy with my 125w version as well, even though it takes massive voltage on this older board.

I'm mainly happy because I got it for an excellent price.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


that was directed to me for not paying attention...


My apologies.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Ok so I've settled for a 24/7 Overclock now

FSB/Multiplier: 13.5
CPU Speed: 4226 Mhz
NB Speed: 3130.8 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.416 Volts
CPU-NB Voltage:1.325
RAM Speed: 1669 Mhz
Motherboard: Crosshair IV
Model: 95 Watt









You're not helping me save money!


----------



## kcuestag

YAY! I just got the 1055T delivered!

At first I thought it wouldn't arrive today coz UPS tracking said it was still in another City, but said today it would deliver today 20th, and the guy ringed my door 10 min ago









I was so excited that I almost fell while running down the stairs









Gonna try to install it now before lunch hopefully ill have time


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
YAY! I just got the 1055T delivered!

At first I thought it wouldn't arrive today coz UPS tracking said it was still in another City, but said today it would deliver today 20th, and the guy ringed my door 10 min ago









I was so excited that I almost fell while running down the stairs









Gonna try to install it now before lunch hopefully ill have time









Will be nice to see what you'll get for an OC @ OCN LoL.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Will be nice to see what you'll get for an OC @ OCN LoL.

ill be b ack soon, gonna remove the X4 965


----------



## kcuestag

Tried:

FSB to 286 x14 around 4.0ghz
NB freq at 2860mhz
DRAM freq at 1524mhz
CPU voltage 1.5V
CPU NB 1.35V
DRAM Voltage 1.7V

So far it's booting, I took the settings from another usser.

Btw, my mobo gave it 1.47v stock voltage, isnt that too much? I am at 1.5v now for 4Ghz, will see if it's linx stable, and also try lower the vcore, iddle so far 28ÂºC on Core Temp, pretty low still adding another 10ÂºC so 38ÂºC still good temp


----------



## Maxcielle

just got my new memory and i was trying to set it up, but i cant. The Power button on the Case is always on but the case doesnt "boot". I press the button that is always on and nothing happens. Nothing fires up.

H E L P

removed everything, just let the 24 pin to the mobo and the 12v and still always on the Power Switch on the case but nothing happens when i press power


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
just got my new memory and i was trying to set it up, but i cant. The Power button on the Case is always on but the case doesnt "boot". I press the button that is always on and nothing happens. Nothing fires up.

H E L P

removed everything, just let the 24 pin to the mobo and the 12v and still always on the Power Switch on the case but nothing happens when i press power

Make sure you have the 4-pin CPU power connected. I circled the spots in the pic. If you done this double check to make sure the cases power button is wired correctly to the board...

Also try to boot with just one stick at a time to rule out bad RAM...


----------



## kcuestag

I am having a lot of trouble with my PC.

It is not stable on 286FSB even at 1.34v NB >.<

Any help?

Also,

I am getting an error with Windows 7, I keep getting AMD display driver crashes...

And then just BSOd...


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Make sure you have the 4-pin CPU power connected. I circled the spots in the pic. If you done this double check to make sure the cases power button is wired correctly to the board...

Also try to boot with just one stick at a time to rule out bad RAM...










i have removed everything except the 12v and the 24pin and nothing. Still same thing, blue led on the case but nothing powers on.

Bad PSU?
Bad Board?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I am having a lot of trouble with my PC.

It is not stable on 286FSB even at 1.34v NB >.<

Any help?

Also,

I am getting an error with Windows 7, I keep getting AMD display driver crashes...

And then just BSOd...

what's your vcore?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
i have removed everything except the 12v and the 24pin and nothing. Still same thing, blue led on the case but nothing powers on.

Bad PSU?
Bad Board?

Try one stick of ram? have vid card plugged in and powered?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
what's your vcore?

1.3v stock running @ 2.7Ghz just to stabilize FSB ...

What is my problem here? :/


----------



## Galg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
1.3v stock running @ 2.7Ghz just to stabilize FSB ...

What is my problem here? :/

So it's not even stable at stock speeds?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
So it's not even stable at stock speeds?









Not with FSB @ 286...

At stock settings it is tho.


----------



## Galg

Have you tried going up in stages or just slammed 286 FSB straight in??


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
Have you tried going up in stages or just slammed 286 FSB straight in??

I slammed it in.

However, I tried 3.8Ghz

14.0x 272FSB
1.37v cpu vcore

Rest of NB voltage and crap st stock.

So far it's done 5 runs of Linx.

What do I need to do to hit 4Ghz? :/

PS: I added you on msn, if you could go online i'd apperciate it.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's the Oc I have right now Stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354257

How can I go further?...


----------



## Galg

Sorry, I can't go on MSN at the moment as I'm at work!

It's strange that 3.8Ghz is solidly stable but 4Ghz is not.. I'd try increasing the FSB one notch at a time because that way you'll be able to pinpoint where the instability is coming from? I'm not an expert but that's how I'd approach it!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
Sorry, I can't go on MSN at the moment as I'm at work!

It's strange that 3.8Ghz is solidly stable but 4Ghz is not.. I'd try increasing the FSB one notch at a time because that way you'll be able to pinpoint where the instability is coming from? I'm not an expert but that's how I'd approach it!

Ok I'll try that.

Should I up the cpu vcore or leave it at 1.37v?


----------



## Galg

Isn't the Vcore safe up until around 1.5V so, you could set it a couple of notches below that whilst testing and then lower it if possible once the OC is stable?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
Isn't the Vcore safe up until around 1.5V so, you could set it a couple of notches below that whilst testing and then lower it if possible once the OC is stable?

I guess so, I am going to start doing it.

I'll start by uppig from 272 to 274, then 276, and so on...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I guess so, I am going to start doing it.

I'll start by uppig from 272 to 274, then 276, and so on...

Even if you are running stock frequencies, when you up the fsb, you still need to give it some more vcore.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Even if you are running stock frequencies, when you up the fsb, you still need to give it some more vcore.

I can't seem to Stabilize it at 3.9Ghz either...

I upped the FSB to 280, then the CPU NB VId Control and NB Voltage Control I upped them almost +0.150v and still not stable..

What can I do :/ ?


----------



## Epsi

^^ checked ur memory divider? Sure it aint running to high?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epsi* 
^^ checked ur memory divider? Sure it aint running to high?

You mean multiplier? I always make sure it is running under 1600Mhz


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
You mean multiplier? I always make sure it is running under 1600Mhz

Ok, ye at or below stock speeds should be good. Hmmz.. hard to tell whats wrong then. HT-link speed near 2000?


----------



## kcuestag

I got it stable at 4Ghz, but with NB @ 2280Mhz, is that good? bad? :/

Also, I got a message from BIOS after quitting say:

"Bios is updating EC firmware, do not turn off or reset system".

What is EC Firmware?

Edit: If I touch the NB with my finger, it is pretty hot... is it bad?


----------



## Epsi

EC firmware messages has something to do with ACC mode, if im correct. I had the same sort of results, wen running @ 4ghz i couldnt get the NB higher then 2200, no mather what voltage.

Oh btw.. runnng at 3.92 now, NB is at 2500 and a little.

Edit: NB temp is safe arround 50 - 55c


----------



## kcuestag

Ok this is pissing me off...

My RAM @ x4 (1144Mhz) is stable @ 4Ghz with a NB of 2.2xxMhz

However, if I put RAM @ x4 1430Mhz my system gets BSOD after first Linx run...

I tried upping the voltage of RAM from 1.5v to 1.7v and still no success..

What can I do to make it stable with RAM @ 1430Mhz? >.<


----------



## Blueduck3285

Here is my first oc. I am taking it slow


----------



## kcuestag

Ok guys here's my OC:



What do you think I could do to fix that RAM issue? If I put it over 114xMhz, like explained on my last post, I get BSOD's after first Linx run... At 114xMhz it is totally stable.


----------



## lightsout

MY .02, core temp sucks for AMD, use hardware monitor its better. It will give you a real reading tha add 10c thing its correct.

Also how did you get all those icons for those games. Looks sweet, like the COD ones mine don't look that cool.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
MY .02, core temp sucks for AMD, use hardware monitor its better. It will give you a real reading tha add 10c thing its correct.

Also how did you get all those icons for those games. Looks sweet, like the COD ones mine don't look that cool.

Ok, I have Hardware Monitor as well, also Everest Ultimate Edition also adds the 10ÂºC thing to make it correct









Do you think it is safe my temps?

And, to get those icons, get them from this guy on Deviantart, he's got icons for most, if not all games!







:

http://kingacid.deviantart.com/gallery/

Enjoy.

If anyone could help me about my RAm issue..


----------



## lightsout

I just meant when I compare the cpu temp with the temps on the cores its not always a 10c difference, thanks for the icon link, sorry I can't help you with the ram question. I know I had to bump my ram voltage to run at stock timings but that is known with my ram.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I just meant when I compare the cpu temp with the temps on the cores its not always a 10c difference, thanks for the icon link, sorry I can't help you with the ram question. I know I had to bump my ram voltage to run at stock timings but that is known with my ram.

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=222

That is my RAM, 1.5v stock.

What do you think is highest voltage I could go keeping it safe? :/


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=222

That is my RAM, 1.5v stock.

What do you think is highest voltage I could go keeping it safe? :/

Try running Memtest on your RAM and see if it passes with your OC. Did you set your timings to manufactures specs? Try loosening them up if they are set to specs...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
Try running Memtest on your RAM and see if it passes with your OC. Did you set your timings to manufactures specs? Try loosening them up if they are set to specs...

Yes they are running at stock specs altho with more v oltage b ut no success..

However I realized my 5970 is a bit hotter than usual, and VRM's with furmark get 130ÂºC... i think its driver issue coz the cooler is fine, i am going to remove the 10.5 and get 10.7... I keep getting AMD Display driver crashed message...


----------



## iSeries

Hi,

Having got the cooling sorted out in my case I'm going to get a bit braver with my overclocks. Previously I was oc'd to 3.6ghz CPU (300 x 12) / 2.4ghz CPUNB / 2.1ghz HT. I'm going for 3.75ghz but I have a question about voltages. I have up until now left all voltages on 'Auto'. According to HW Monitor this has been giving 1.33v for 3.6ghz. When I upped the multiplier from 12x to 12.5x for 3.75ghz according to HW Monitor Auto was still only giving 1.33v. Looking at people's settings on the first page I doubt this will be enough? I've set it to 1.4v - is this enough? Too much? Or should I just let 'Auto' do its thing? (I should also add that when I adjust voltages manually the BIOS tells me rather scarily that 'VOLTAGES ARE NOT OMPTIMIZED'!)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
Hi,

Having got the cooling sorted out in my case I'm going to get a bit braver with my overclocks. Previously I was oc'd to 3.6ghz CPU (300 x 12) / 2.4ghz CPUNB / 2.1ghz HT. I'm going for 3.75ghz but I have a question about voltages. I have up until now left all voltages on 'Auto'. According to HW Monitor this has been giving 1.33v for 3.6ghz. When I upped the multiplier from 12x to 12.5x for 3.75ghz according to HW Monitor Auto was still only giving 1.33v. Looking at people's settings on the first page I doubt this will be enough? I've set it to 1.4v - is this enough? Too much? Or should I just let 'Auto' do its thing? (I should also add that when I adjust voltages manually the BIOS tells me rather scarily that 'VOLTAGES ARE NOT OMPTIMIZED'!)

Most people do not recommend to leave the vcore on auto.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Yes they are running at stock specs altho with more v oltage b ut no success..

However I realized my 5970 is a bit hotter than usual, and VRM's with furmark get 130ÂºC... i think its driver issue coz the cooler is fine, i am going to remove the 10.5 and get 10.7... I keep getting AMD Display driver crashed message...

Any luck? I just played with 4.0 after reding this I got the urge. BSOD during linx. Im over it though back to 3.8

Hope your having better luck.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Any luck? I just played with 4.0 after reding this I got the urge. BSOD during linx. Im over it though back to 3.8

Hope your having better luck.

Im stable at 4Ghz, my only problem now is my HD5970, the temperatures increased a lot and i re-seated cooler but nothing, i am starting to think its driver issue so i am going to use driver sweeper and upgrade to 10.7, using 10.5 atm.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Im stable at 4Ghz, my only problem now is my HD5970, the temperatures increased a lot and i re-seated cooler but nothing, i am starting to think its driver issue so i am going to use driver sweeper and upgrade to 10.7, using 10.5 atm.


Your RAM has extremely lax/low timings for running at such a low divider/speed. CL9 for 1066 is really, really loose.

What are the rated specs and speed for your RAM?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Your RAM has extremely lax/low timings for running at such a low divider/speed. CL9 for 1066 is really, really loose.

What are the rated specs and speed for your RAM?

9-9-9-24-2T
1.5v
1600Mhz

But I can't get them anything better than what I have atm :/ Only If I lower the OC to 3.8Ghz...

why is that?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354257

That is the only OC I can get with the RAM over 1140MHz... >.< can u help me


----------



## Maxcielle

my mobo doesnt power on for anything.









the PSU works nice. I took it to a shop and works.

Now have to send the mobo to repair or something.

Can someone suggest the absolute cheapest mobo that supports 1055T 125W ddr3 12800 and has onboard graphics so i can hold to it until i get my mobo back?









what a mess.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*


my mobo doesnt power on for anything.









the PSU works nice. I took it to a shop and works.

Now have to send the mobo to repair or something.

Can someone suggest the absolute cheapest mobo that supports 1055T 125W ddr3 12800 and has onboard graphics so i can hold to it until i get my mobo back?









what a mess.


I have one for sale that's fresh back from Gigabyte. Meets all your requirements and I'm asking $100 shipped.

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...0gpa-ud3h.html


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Here's the Oc I have right now Stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354257

How can I go further?...


It could be you've hit a wall with fsb,if you go up 1 at a time it might get past it at some point.It could just be a dead zone could possibly kick back in further up.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crossy82* 
It could be you've hit a wall with fsb,if you go up 1 at a time it might get past it at some point.It could just be a dead zone could possibly kick back in further up.









Which OC is better you think for performance:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354388 (Low RAM...)

or

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354257 (3.8Ghz but higher ram Mhz)


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Which OC is better you think for performance:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354388 (Low RAM...)

or

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354257 (3.8Ghz but higher ram Mhz)


If you're able to get 1450~ at 9-9-9, that's better, but it still should be closer to CL8/CL7. I only saw your first SS up in the pages where it showed 1066.

Anyways...

The best performance will always come from higher clock speed. But the overall speed of a system is important to people and many would take the faster RAM speed over the 200Mhz faster CPU clock. It's up to you.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
my mobo doesnt power on for anything.









the PSU works nice. I took it to a shop and works.

Now have to send the mobo to repair or something.

Can someone suggest the absolute cheapest mobo that supports 1055T 125W ddr3 12800 and has onboard graphics so i can hold to it until i get my mobo back?









what a mess.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...631R-_-Product

That is what I got. Open Box and all. Great board with decent onboard video.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


If you're able to get 1450~ at 9-9-9, that's better, but it still should be closer to CL8/CL7. I only saw your first SS up in the pages where it showed 1066.

Anyways...

The best performance will always come from higher clock speed. But the overall speed of a system is important to people and many would take the faster RAM speed over the 200Mhz faster CPU clock. It's up to you.


Yeah I think that's what i'll do.


----------



## crossy82

Have you tried some different ram?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crossy82*


Have you tried some different ram?


No, I don't own any other RAM -.-


----------



## [CyGnus]

What is the Max Vcore for the 1055T on Water for 24/7?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


What is the Max Vcore for the 1055T on Water for 24/7?


I have gone up to 1.65V and that was fine, temps approached 55C or so under load. I probably could have gone higher but going over 1.6 didn't improve my stablity so I just stopped there. I don;t think you would want to run that high 24/7 though... good temps or not I would imagine that >1.55 or so could degrate the chip after awhile, but I havn't read anything to back that up!


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...631R-_-Product

That is what I got. Open Box and all. Great board with decent onboard video.


127.9 euros... not that cheap here in Portugal


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well I am at 4.2GHz at 1.53v so i guess i am going to 1.55/6v and see if 4.3GHz is possible


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Well I am at 4.2GHz at 1.53v so i guess i am going to 1.55/6v and see if 4.3GHz is possible










Yea man you should be safe @ 1.6V for sure. I think I was like 1.62V or something for 4.35ish, but was not too stable and increase to 1.65 did nothing so I assume this CPU is at its max... Might have been able to go further with 1.7 but thats just silly









Oh well.. 4.2 is nice @ 1.53ish.. I'll take a 1400Mhz overclock anyday









Lately I have been running my rig 24/7 @ 3.5Ghz... What is crazy about this speed is at full prime load it is 100% stable at only 1.22V.... is crazy... If I go higher than 3.5ish, I need like 1.4 and for stable 4.0ghz i need about 1.46~1.48ish... Not sure what it is but the 3.5Ghz seems to be the sweet spot on my CPU as far as performance/low temps go. After crunching for like 5 days straight the CPU never goes above 35-36C and thats with about 78-80F ambient


----------



## [CyGnus]

Though you have a 360 rad mine is only 240


----------



## kcuestag

I underclocked it to 3.8Ghz until summer is over









After summer is gone I'll put it back to 4Ghz xd.

Here's the OC I've done:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354257

cheers


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*


my mobo doesnt power on for anything.









the PSU works nice. I took it to a shop and works.

Now have to send the mobo to repair or something.

Can someone suggest the absolute cheapest mobo that supports 1055T 125W ddr3 12800 and has onboard graphics so i can hold to it until i get my mobo back?









what a mess.


I cannot quite understand what happened. I was under the impression that you had achieved a stable overclock at 3.794 GHz. Replacing RAM modules does not normally cause motherboard chips or capacitors to short, certainly not on a motherboard with a solid capacitor design.

Before returning your motherboard under warranty, did you retry your old working memory modules? Some modules are difficult to reseat. The next time your sysem runs stably, I suggest that you retain your configuration until a substantial problem arises. The effort to achieve incremental improvements is not worth the expense or the hassle.

For now, I suggest that you either use a backup computer or that you buy a temporary motherboard (same model) from a local shop with a flexible return policy. It may also help you to isolate the problem.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Hi,

Having got the cooling sorted out in my case I'm going to get a bit braver with my overclocks. Previously I was oc'd to 3.6ghz CPU (300 x 12) / 2.4ghz CPUNB / 2.1ghz HT. I'm going for 3.75ghz but I have a question about voltages. I have up until now left all voltages on 'Auto'. According to HW Monitor this has been giving 1.33v for 3.6ghz. When I upped the multiplier from 12x to 12.5x for 3.75ghz according to HW Monitor Auto was still only giving 1.33v. Looking at people's settings on the first page I doubt this will be enough? I've set it to 1.4v - is this enough? Too much? Or should I just let 'Auto' do its thing? (I should also add that when I adjust voltages manually the BIOS tells me rather scarily that 'VOLTAGES ARE NOT OMPTIMIZED'!)


1.4 VCore is a safe setting for this particular processor and should offer more than sufficient stability for your 3.75 GHz overclock.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


1.4 VCore is a safe setting for this particular processor and should offer more than sufficient stability for your 3.75 GHz overclock.


In fact, 1.4v should be enough for something close to 4Ghz, if not 4Ghz









Mine does 3.8Ghz @ 1.36v, did I get a good chip? xD


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


In fact, 1.4v should be enough for something close to 4Ghz, if not 4Ghz









Mine does 3.8Ghz @ 1.36v, did I get a good chip? xD


Look at the first page of this thread and you can see what people are using. I am using the same volts as you for the same clock, but it seems the jump to 4.0 may require a bigger jump in volts.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Which OC is better you think for performance:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354388 (Low RAM...)

or

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354257 (3.8Ghz but higher ram Mhz)  
I have read your many posts and will try to address all of your questions catagorically.

The Embedded Controller (EC) firmware drives the Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC), thereby allowing locked cores to be enabled. The update may have enabled all six cores on your 1055T when you upgraded from your 965 BE.

You probably could raise your DDR3 voltage to 1.7 V without comprising its longevity. However, your RAM timings should also be tigthened to about 7-7-7-20 in order to maximize performance.

Look at the JEDEC settings for the 5.33x multiplier. At 1450 MHz, CL7 is certainly achievable.

The HT reference clock is not a bottleneck for your particular board, the GA-MA790FXT-UD5P. It should reach 320 MHz with relative ease. However, total dissipated processor power (TDP) may only be limited to 140 W. Therefore, you may be obliged to trade some MHz from your CPU for better memory performance, in particular by raising your Northbridge frequency.

Re: So many questions! Perhaps a few answers.

First of all, please note that 95 W Thubans are very capable of being overclocked to 4 GHz with much less than 1.4 Vcore:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/77...g-results.html

With regard to your question about the longevity of overvolted CPUs and associated components, it is reasonable to expect most AMD CPUs to last 10 years at stock voltage. Depending upon usage, the lifetime is halved for every 0.1 V increase. Bearing in mind the fact that your CPU is well cooled and the counterveiling impact of running the numerical simulations of others around the clock, I would expect your CPU and motherboard to last about 2.5 years. If your Northbridge is running particularily hot, your motherboard will probably fail first in which case you would be well advised to locate a spot cooler.

If you would like your CPU and motherboard to last longer (4-5 years), run your processor at the maximum frequency possible at 1.425 Vcore. I doubt that you will lose more than 150 MHz.

At present, your RAM is significantly underclocked to the point where it hinders your system's performance. You may be losing as much as 5-6% in raw FLOPS due to the combined effect of low DDR3 and NB link frequencies. (Can you not tigthen your timings beyond CL8?) However, if you can make up for this by raising your CPU frequency by 7.5%, you may have discovered a solution to your problem. I, personally, would opt for the lower CPU frequency using the 13X multiplier and 1600 MHz RAM with CL7 timings (not to mention the extended system lifetime). At the same time, you had best raise your NB link multiplier to at least 9X (10X if possible).

By the way, the limitations on your RAM vs. CPU are not really a BIOS issue, but rather an issue related to total dissipated power.

I hope that some of your questions have been answered.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Thanks a lot for the information.

So you would suggest me to lower to 1.42v? I can have 3.8Ghz at 1.4v but I don't think I can have 3.9ghz at 1.42v









What would you do in MY case? :/

Oh, and I forgot to mention, my RAM is already overvolted from 1.5v to 1.6v to be able to go from 9-9-9-24-2T to 8-8-8-24-1T. I can't go to CL7 sadly.  
Try the 13X CPU multiplier with reference clocks between 290 and 300 MHz. I am fairly certain that 295 will work. 300 will give you 1600 MHz DDR3, hopefully with the correct timings.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   The problem is anything above 1400Mhz seems to be unstable because of the BIOS; it's a known issue on my board with 1055T's :/

I lowered vcore so now its like this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420694

NB is at 25xxMhz

I can't say it's 100% stable but it's so far holding [email protected] for 30 minutes on all cores 100% ([email protected] looks to be more stressful than Prime95 ^^).

Is that voltage going to give me a longer life for my pc?

Nb is at 1.180v btw  
I daresay that I am rather confused by your posts at this point. Did you not achieve stability before with similar settings and the standard DDR3 frequency/timings of 1524 MHz (8-8-8-24)?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369914

If so, retain the settings that worked. You also posted a 4.3 GHz overclock. If neither of these is stable, your validations are not very useful.

Assuming the latter, you may wish to first attempt to raise your DDR3 voltage, which is known to perform optimally between 1.65-1.75 V in this architecture. 1.8 V should be the absolute limit. This article should guide you with respect to the capabilities of your memory modules:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...am,2542-8.html

Maybe, your modules are, in fact, the CL7 rated variety:

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/26...600-77724-help

Failing that, try to lower your timings to 6-7-6-12-1T. However, you must absolutely use a lower CPU multiplier (12X or 12.5X) in order to accomplish this as you will need a reference clock of 320-340 MHz in order to achieve reasonable memory clock speeds with the 4X memory multipler.

Regarding the CPU voltage, 1.472 Vcore should provide you with 3 or so years of usage.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Thank you.

My RAM is rated for 9-9-9-24-2T 1.5v according to G-Skill, and I have it at 1.6v (For some reason my board gives it 1.6v as default voltage) 8-8-8-24-1T.

Could you please explain me what I should to do lower the timings even more?

And btw, I can't go to 1524Mhz with this current OC because it's not stable, I log into windows, and all my programs keep crashing, like AMD display driver has stopped working and recovered... etc..

I heard it's a BIOS issue with my board







  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Following your help, I was able to achieve this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1421242

Lowered the 4Ghz to 1.45v and so far it's been stable for the last 4 hours with [email protected] all cores on 100%. Not bad







(I'll wait until it does +8 hours and then I'll be even more happy to see its stable







)

Also I was able to lower the RAM timings to 6-7-6-15-1T @ 1.65v









I wanted 6-7-6-12 like you told me, but for some reason on my Motherboard anything below 15 doesn't exist, why?









Anyways, I think I should be very happy now, it's a great OC in my opinion, and great timings.

Looking better now?







  
I am pleased that my suggestions were helpful. I believe that you are almost at your destination. Now, you have to lower the CPU multiplier in order to achieve respectable DDR3 frequencies. I am confident that you will succeed. The first profile should be very stable. If you succeed, proceed to lower your multiplier to 12X.

HT ref clock 320
CPU Multi 12.5X
NB link multi 9X
HT link multi 7X
DDR3 multi 4X (6-7-6-15-1T timings)
CPU voltage 1.45 V
CPU NB voltage 1.4 V (less if possible)

HT ref clock 334
CPU Multi 12X
NB link multi 9X
HT link multi 6X
DDR3 multi 4X (6-7-6-15-1T timings)
CPU voltage 1.45 V
CPU NB voltage 1.4 V (less if possible)

As for the Minimum RAS Active Time, some motherboards like mine and yours do not support less than 15T. Believe me. It is fast enough.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Do you have any msn we could talk through?

I've got loads of questions, and answering them all here would take ages









Once more, thank you.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Hello.

I just tried both settings with 12X and 12.5X multiplier, and neither of both would boot into Windows.

Motherboard says it failed to boot due to Overclock or something.

I changed back to my last OC and still failed until I retried 2 times...

So I am back to my last OC I told you.

What would you suggest me to do then?

Also, with ur Oc, only thing I would improve is RAM fro m1140Mhz to close to 1333Mhz, I don't think that will make much difference... and my NB you told me to set it to 3000Mhz, that's a lot :/  
Sorry! I do not use MSN Messenger, but would be happy to answer any questions that you post on the 1055T Owner's Club Forum.

I had to review my notes regarding HT reference overclocking on your motherboard. This is what I discovered:

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/973/6/

I also noted that you may set:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...ained?page=0,5

SB/HT Voltage (leave this one alone)
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage (should not need to raise any of these)
CPU PLL Voltage Control (this is the key to higher HT ref clocks)
DDR VTT Voltage Control (leave this alone)
NB Voltage Control (should not need to touch this)
CPU VID (1.45 V)
CPU NB VID (1.15 + 0.00076*[NB freq - 2520] V)

Based on the rated NB link frequencies, you should be able to load the 12.5X configuration with 1.425 V and the 12X configuration with 1.52 V of CPU NB voltage. If you feel that this is too high and you are probably right in the second case, drop the multiplier. However, you first need to stabilize your HT clock and this may require a bit more CPU PLL voltage. Too much will damage your motherboard.

Let us take a step back and try the 13.5X and 13X configurations. To answer your last question, you stand to gain about 16.7% in your memory's performance if you achieve the 12X settings. Here are two more profiles:

HT ref clock 297
CPU Multi 13.5X
NB link multi 9X
HT link multi 7X
DDR3 multi 4X (6-7-6-15-1T timings)
CPU voltage 1.45 V
CPU NB voltage 1.28 V (more if necessary)

HT ref clock 308
CPU Multi 13X
NB link multi 9X
HT link multi 7X
DDR3 multi 4X (6-7-6-15-1T timings)
CPU voltage 1.45 V
CPU NB voltage 1.34 V (more if necessary)

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Thank you.

But, isn't 1.34v a lot for CPU NB voltage? I have it at stock right now with current OC.

And once again, thanks for helping me.  
As you can see below:

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tVrigg7U3yX9DxJmszYwTtg&w=100&h=500 Google Spreadsheet
,

most good overclocks using the 1055t adopt an NB link frequency between 2700 and 2900 MHz with CPU NB voltages between 1.3 and 1.4 V. Therefore, all of the profiles that I recommended seem to be safe except for the 12X profile, where the CPU PLL voltage may have to be raised in order to achieve HT reference clocks above 319. Nonetheless, it is wise to proceed slowly beginning with the 13.5X profile. Good luck!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   But to be able to increase NB voltage, don't need I need to increase my NB Voltage as well?

I'll give it a try now, but, why bother so much to increase RAM from 1140MHz to 1333Mhz? I don't think it will make difference?  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Hello,

I was able to achieve following OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1421962

NB is at 2860Mhz, better now?

For some reason I can't try your profiles with 13X or 13.5X multipliers









I keep crashing while loading Windows, or it gets stuck at "Starting Windows"..

As I said, its a BIOS issue in my board







It won't go above 1140Mhz while OC'ed at 4Ghz, although its perfectly fine at 3.8Ghz and 1536Mhz ... it's a bios issue m8









Should I just stay with this OC? I mean it's same OC except NB I raised it to 2860Mhz.

Should I stay like that?

I have following voltages:

DDR3: 1.65v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35v
NB Voltage: 1.180v
CPU Voltage: 1.45v

Should I just stay like this? :/  
This is certainly an improvement. At this point, you have two options in order to achieve the tour de force. You could attempt to tigthen your timings further to 5-6-5-15-1T or try to decipher what is impeding your DDR3 overclock. It may be be related to the NB/PCIe/PLL and NB voltages or, more likely, to the total current that your power supply can deliver to your specific motherboard. Both would increase your memory bandwidth by about 16%.

To investigate the latter, you will have to try the 13.5X multiplier with the prescribed settings and lower the HT reference clock until your system is stable. You will then be required to repeat the same experiment with the 13X and 12.5X settings. If the issue is amperage, you will achieve a lower stable overclock as you increase the multiplier. By raising the NB/PCIe/PLL voltage, you may, in fact, decrease the total amperes output by your power supply to the board without sacrificing power. Raising the NB voltage, on the other hand, will probably have no effect and may actually increase the burden on your power supply.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   I don't think lowering timings even more will be possible, but I will give that a try tomorrow after school.

The RAM speed issue, like I said, its a known issue with my board and should be fixed in upcoming bios updates.

I guess I will stay like I am right now, and try lower timings tomorrow =)  
Apparently, this fellow managed a 3.94 GHz overclock on his 1090t on your motherboard with his G-skills running at 2000 MHz. Perhaps, you should contact him in order to resolve your issue:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread....77#post3724777

Sever 
Maha Guru

Videocard: xfx 5850 xxx crossfire 
Processor: AMD 1090T @4ghz 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P 
Memory: 8gb G.SKILL DDR3 2000mhz 
Soundcard: Realtek HD 
PSU: Thermaltake TP-875W 10-02-2010, 19:01 | posts: 1,397 | Location: Land of the Great Downunder | User is Offline

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

im pretty sure ram speed alone would not do any damage. ive been running my ram at 1600 for over a year now, 2000mhz for benches, on both my old 965be (which is now running on my friend's comp) and my new 1090t with no issues (no issues even though the 965be was meant to have a memory controller that couldnt handle with 4 sticks). the only times ive ever had any crashes were from when i had the ram timings set too tight.

so if i were you, i would double check you have the ram timings and ram voltages set correctly.

Sever 
Maha Guru

Videocard: xfx 5850 xxx crossfire 
Processor: AMD 1090T @4ghz 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P 
Memory: 8gb G.SKILL DDR3 2000mhz 
Soundcard: Realtek HD 
PSU: Thermaltake TP-875W 09-07-2010, 18:54 | posts: 1,397 | Location: Land of the Great Downunder | User is Offline

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread....61#post3697561

when i first saw the temps on the guru3d review, i must admit, i was skeptical...

but then i just got mine today...

cpu: 1090t
24/7 oc: 3940mhz!
24/7v: 1.385V 
HT speed: 225mhz
Memory: 1800mhz (im still trying to find an OC setting where i can get it to run at the 2000mhz its rated at)
cooling: Thermaltake SpinQ VT
Idle: 17 degrees C (yeah... i couldnt believe it either)
Load: 35 degrees C (tested using overdrive stability test for an hour)

ambient temp is around 15 degrees C at the moment, so thats probably helped it.

but then again, since nothing really uses six cores, my 24/7 setting will be

cpu: 1090t
24/7 oc: 3600mhz
24/7v: 1.325V (stock)
HT speed: 200mhz
cooling: Thermaltake SpinQ VT

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last edited by Sever; 09-07-2010 at 19:10.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   I know, but he's got a unlocked multiplier on 1090T, that is why it is working.

I also had a X4 965 before and I had no problems.

Problem comes with 1055T while OC'ing with the FSB (286 in my case).

It is a bIOS issue and there's no fix for it YET.

Even with this issue, do you think I've got a nice OC?









Should my PC perform well for at least 3 years?  
Not quite true! Your GA-MA790FXT-UD5P does not support 2000 MHz DDR3, natively. The highest memory multiplier is 8.00X. To achieve a stable 3.94 GHz clock with this high speed RAM requires an HT reference clock of 303 MHz at 6.66x memory multiplier and 13X CPU multiplier. At a 250 MHz HT clock, the 8.00x setting would force a higher CPU overclock to 4 GHz with a 16X CPU multiplier. I believe that he is using the former. Either way, he was required to overclock the HT reference clock.

Nonetheless, you may notice that his 1090t Vcore is set to 1.385 and his RAM is running at stock speeds or very slightly higher. Both components require less power than yours to achieve comparable performance. Please also note that Sever mentions in his posts that he hit a wall in overclocking his CPU beyond 3.94 GHz. This limit is clearly not imposed by the CPU or the RAM, but rather by the thermal charcteristics of your motherboard. If you wish to clock your CPU or RAM further, you will need to enable the motherboard to dissipate more power and, by my reckoning, the only way to do so is to raise the PLL voltages.

Incidentally, upon further reflection, you may need to raise your DDR3 voltage to 1.75 V in order to achieve the 5-6-5-15-1T timings that I mentioned. The limits mentioned were for DDR3-1066 operation and your memory is clocked slightly higher. I hope that this clarifies matters.

Once you improve your memory performance to the equivalent of stock settings, your system will be ready for reliable operation for at least 3-4 years.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Isn't my current OC enough with 2.8Ghz NB?

So far I have:

286 x14 -> 4Ghz
NB @ 2.8Ghz
HT Link @ 2Ghz
RAM @ 1140MHz 6-7-6-15-1T 1.65v

Isn't that OC good enough? I was told by G-Skill on their forums a few weeks ago not to push the RAM voltage above 1.65v if I don't have RAM cooler >.<  
Again, what you wrote is not true. Please cite your sources in the future. Your RAM supports voltages between 1.5 and 1.8 V, though lower voltages are admissible for underclocking purposes:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ab=true&Page=6

The 1.65 V restriction applies to the x58 chipset. Actually, the true restriction is:

DDR3 voltage - CPU VTT <~ 50 mV. So long as your system temperature is relatively cool, I imagine that your RAM is sufficiently well ventilated.

Your current timings are providing you with an approximate 30% boost in bandwidth, which yields the equivalent of 1478 MHz at CL9. To achieve the equivalent of 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 performance, you will need to tigthen your timings as noted.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   What voltage would you suggest me to put? and what timings again?

Sorry if I was annoying.

And btw, here's my RAM:

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=222

What should I do then?

Just give it more voltage and tighten the timings? what voltage? I am scared to degrade my RAM or burn it :/  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...D=3332167&SID=

I honestly see little difference between the two sets of modules aside from the heatsink. Your modules seem to have an extended cooling surface.

Do not reach for the sky on your first attempt. Tigthen the timings to 5-6-5-15-1T with 1.65 V. If that fails, try 1.7 and, finally, 1.75 V. You may also try 6-6-6-15-1T as a primer.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   If it logs into Windows, is that a success?

With current 1.65v 6-7-6-15-1T I haven't done any RAM stress test, just [email protected] on CPU and that's it.

Do you think I'm stable? I will give it a try for 5-6-5-15-1T.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   I was able to get 6-6-6-15-1T on same voltage 1.65v:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1423105

However, if I tried 5-6-5-15-1T even up to 1.75v it would not boot (Mobo makes a beep sound I think 10 or 11 times).

I'm guessing I've found my RAM's limit?

What would u do in my case? 6-6-6-15-1T looks nice.  
Not necessarily, but you are awfully close. First of all, run Linpack with full memory load or the prime95 (3 threads) custom blend, LinX (3 threads) and Furmark cocktail if you please for at least one hour in order to be sure the configuration is truly stable. We do not need any hoaxes at this point.

If not, settle for your previous configuration. If so, try 5-6-6-15-1T. If that fails, try 6-6-5-15-1T. Then, give up. Good luck!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Ok I will run some Linx with this current 6-6-6-15-1T while I'm taking a shower.

Will update you back later.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Ok so at 6-6-6-15-1T I did this:



Despite the Gflops, I was running many programs in background like msn, utorrent, skype, steam... Therefor with all those closed I'm sure I can get over 75Gflops hehe.

With Core Temp gadget I've got on Windows 7, I saw that 83-87% of RAM was being used while Linx was runing.

Can I call these timings stable for gaming?  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Hey,

Today it was kinda hot, and my temps reached over 50ÂºC, and realized 4Ghz was not stable at 1.45v







I didn't want to push more voltage on it, therefor, lowered OC to 3.8Ghz:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1435999

How does it look? I tried lowering timings to 7-8-7-24-1T and it didn't boot...

I needed at least 8 on the first timing to boot, so now it's staying at 8-8-8-24-1T.

Is it a good OC?  
You can often learn a good deal by inferring a result from already existing data. For example, I recently fit a trendline through stable overclocking results for my previous E6600 build using similar chipsets. To my great satisfaction, my result very nearly overlapped the frequency/voltage relation. After updating my BIOS many years on, I was able to improve my result by 5 percent without raising the voltage.

You can learn a lot by performing a similar analysis for your configuration albeit with considerably fewer data points:

xd_1771 4.00GHz 2.77GHz 1.475v 1.30v 1642MHz (DDR3) 308 13 GA-MA790XT-UD4P 
cold_fusion 4.00GHz 2.86GHz 1.44v 1.34v 1525MHz (DDR3) 286 14 GA-MA790XT-UD4P 
kcuestag 3.81GHz 2.18GHz 1.37v 1.225v 1450MHz (DDR3) 272 14 GA-MA790FXT-UD5P

I, personally, find it very disturbing when an enthisuast motherboard is easily outclassed by competitors from the performance segment. Your chipset was specifically designed for extreme overclocking, reported to have achieved about 420 MHz bus for overclocking an Athlon 64 FX-62 processor from originally 200 MHz.

Please describe the nature of the instability that you experienced. Did calculations produce divergent results or individual cores disengage? Or did you experience system freezes, black or blue screens? At 50 C with a Noctua NH-D14 cooler, temperature is not likely to be the source of your instability. Pel4, Phobos, Kenolak and Alienguts have run their systems stably with temperatures between 68 and 73 C. My system, in fact, ran very stably at 65 C, this summer, though additional fans will prevent those conditions from recurring.

I suspect that either your RAM or the voltage regulators on your motherboard are defective. This may be due to many hours of running numerical simulations over a PPPOE connection at elevated voltages. The result would be the gradual erosion of interconnects in the metal layers of your integrated circuits, which would eventually lead to component failure. Your overclocking potential would, therefore, diminish progressively with use.

For the time being, your configuration is satisfactory. However, you may be obliged to diagnose and RMA one of your components in the not too distant future or build a new system based on the new Sandy Bridge architecture. I hope that I have been helpful.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Yeah, you were very helpful, all my hardware is fine, no degradation or anyything









It was just an issue with my [email protected] settings I realized









Anyways, I want to keep it at 3.8Ghz for now, with current OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1435999

I have a question...

My RAM is perfectly stable lowering timings to 8-8-8-24-1T @ 1600MHz on stock voltages.

However, at 3.8Ghz, I may be stupid at math, but I can't get to do 3.8Ghz and exactly 1600Mhz RAM :/

Anything I do either goes below 1500Mhz or above 1800Mhz RAM.

Could you help me do an OC to make the RAM *exactly* at 1600Mhz while also having 3.8Ghz and my NB at 2.6Ghz-2.8Ghz ?

Thank you!
Kevin.

PS: If you have msn/steam/skype, let me know, could be helpful over chat.  
I am pleased to hear that your issue was software related. Nonetheless, there certainly is a problem with voltage regulation on your motherboard that will never be resolved. The only solutions that I can imagine are the use of ultra-low voltage RAM or disabling certain features in the bios like OnChip IDE Channel, OnChip SATA Type -> Native IDE, Onboard 1394 Function and USB EHCI Support. Have you already tried to use the DDR3 sockets most distant from the processor?

In order to achieve 8-8-8-24-1T @ 1600MHz, you will need to apply the following settings:

CPU Clock Ratio -> 12.5X
CPU Northbridge Frequency -> 9X
CPU Host Frequency -> 304
HT Link Frequency -> 7X
Memory Clock -> x5.33

Good luck!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   @ 3.8Ghz I don't have any issue with my RAM, it only happens at 4Ghz.

Anyways, I will try the settings you gave me and let you know







  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   I tried those settings.

The motherboard posted, however, while Windows was loading, I kept on getting BSOD's.

The numberswere ending on 0x00000...7E and 0x000....A1 or 1A dont reember.

Is that coz of RAm?

I tried bumping CPU-NB to 1.375v and RAM to 1.7v with no sucess, kept on getting BSOD's.

Whst should I try next?  
Frankly, very few have had success with the 12.5X multiplier. You may need more Vcore in order to accomplish the settings that I recommended. To be sure, you may wish to loosen your timings further to 9-9-9-24-2T. If that works, then try 8-9-8-24-2T.

If it fails, proceed with these settings:

CPU Clock Ratio -> 13X
CPU Northbridge Frequency -> 9X
CPU Host Frequency -> 293
HT Link Frequency -> 7X
Memory Clock -> x5.33

This is certainly less than ideal; so try to raise your host clock as close to 300 Mhz as possible. Again, 7-8-7-15-1T timings are ideal, but you may have to settle for 8-8-8-18-1T due to the limitations of your motherboard.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Thank you.

I will try that OC later tonight, I am studying some Math now, but thanks again!

You've been really helpful for me







  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Hey guys,

I have a question.

I currently have this OC for 24/7:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1435999

And I am wondering, is it better to have:

8-8-8-24-1T

or

7-7-7-24-2T?

Just wanted to know because I can't drop the 8 latency if I keep 1T.

What would be better for my OC?







  
Yes, the lower latency is certainly better than the improved command rate. Do not bother with the HT link:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...-clock-is-best

The 13X multiplier usually yields the highest CPU frequency at a given CPU voltage, but higher temperatures due to the higher HT clock. This is not a concern for your system.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Hello,

Thanks for the answer.

I've tried lowering the multiplier to get exactly 2000Mhz HT Link, and some higher RAM speed close to 1600Mhz, but it always BSOD's with lower multipliers









Why is that? My CPU-NB is at 1.37v, I even tried CPU Vcore to 1.45v for 3.8Ghz (It does it at 1.37v on 14x multi).

I don't know what's wrong, can't I use lower multiplier... ?  
Honestly, I cannot give you a definite answer to this question. Either your RAM's timings need to be slackened or voltage raised or it is yet another voltage regulation issue. Gigabyte and high-end ASUS boards tend to crave the 13X multiplier as, most often the HT reference clock can be raised without straining the voltage regulators. Surely, your board can handle much higher reference clocks. If the 14X multiplier works for you, stick with it. I certainly did because the performance of my RAM diminishes at frequencies above 1525 Mhz.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Thanks, I guess I am sticking to my current OC of 3.8Ghz









I tried 4Ghz and was stable, but I don't need that much power, I'm happy with 3.8Ghz


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Look at the first page of this thread and you can see what people are using. I am using the same volts as you for the same clock, but it seems the jump to 4.0 may require a bigger jump in volts.


Yeah, I need I think 1.45v or so for 4Ghz if I remember well or 1.42v









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


I have read your many posts and will try to address all of your questions catagorically.

The Embedded Controller (EC) firmware drives the Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC), thereby allowing locked cores to be enabled. The update may have enabled all six cores on your 1055T when you upgraded from your 965 BE.

You probably could raise your DDR3 voltage to 1.7 V without comprising its longevity. However, your RAM timings should also be tigthened to about 7-7-7-20 in order to maximize performance.

The HT refernce clock is not a bottleneck for your particular board, the GA-MA790FXT-UD5P. It should reach 320 MHz with relative ease. However, total dissipated processor power (TDP) may only be limited to 140 W. Therefore, you may be obliged to trade some MHz from your CPU for better memory performance, in particular by raising your Northbridge frequency.


Thing is, my RAM is CL9, so I can't tight it to CL7 :/ I already tried at 1.7v









About the other 2 things, thanks for answering, pretty good post, thank you.

Anyways, I decided to stay on 3.8Ghz until the summer is over, I don't like my temps going too high with 4Ghz (Almost 55ÂºC adding the extra 10ÂºC from core temp







But yeah, I don't like temps above 50ÂºC).

These days it's pretty hot, inside my case it's 28ÂºC according to a sensor I've got from the fan controller, and I've got no A/C here in Germany.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Totally forgot.

FSB/Multiplier: *215/14*
CPU Speed: *3010*
NB Speed: *Stock*
CPU Voltage: *1.375*
CPU-NB Voltage: *Stock*
RAM Speed: *1433 7-7-7-15*
Motherboard: *GA-890FXA-UD5*
Model: (125w or 95w) *125w*

Its about the baby steps.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Totally forgot.

FSB/Multiplier: *215/14*
CPU Speed: *3010*
NB Speed: *Stock*
CPU Voltage: *1.375*
CPU-NB Voltage: *Stock*
RAM Speed: *1433 7-7-7-15*
Motherboard: *GA-890FXA-UD5*
Model: (125w or 95w) *125w*

Its about the baby steps.


Well, if you're patient, and don't mind taking baby steps, that's a great way to OC to be honest


----------



## iSeries

Thanks chaps - what gets me worried about messing around changing voltages is the big red flashing 'Voltages not optimized' message in the BIOS!

If I were to go for the following settings, what would likely be stable voltage settings for Vcore, CPUNB etc? (In fact as soon as I switch to manual for the voltages I have to set each item, auto is no longer a choice - I assume all voltages are to be set to 'Normal' except for Vcore and CPUNB?):

CPU - 3800mhz (12.5x 304)
CPUNB - 2432mhz (x8)
HT - 2128mhz (x6)
RAM - 1620mhz 7-8-7-20


----------



## AMDZ

Is the vNB the CPU/NB voltage or the NB voltage?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Thanks chaps - what gets me worried about messing around changing voltages is the big red flashing 'Voltages not optimized' message in the BIOS!

If I were to go for the following settings, what would likely be stable voltage settings for Vcore, CPUNB etc? (In fact as soon as I switch to manual for the voltages I have to set each item, auto is no longer a choice - I assume all voltages are to be set to 'Normal' except for Vcore and CPUNB?):

CPU - 3800mhz (12.5x 304)
CPUNB - 2432mhz (x8)
HT - 2128mhz (x6)
RAM - 1620mhz 7-8-7-20



That will entirely depend on the chip you got, the motherboard you use and the power supply.










But in general, if you look at the first page you'll be able to find a 'median' voltage that will most likely fit your target.


----------



## iSeries

Yeah I've checked the first page but there seems to be a wild variety of voltage settings at around 3.8ghz!


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Yeah I've checked the first page but there seems to be a wild variety of voltage settings at around 3.8ghz!


Goes to show the variety of chips and quality that are out there.

Don't forget that each person's system is different and some are more efficient than others.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Seem to have an air flow issue. The Xclio Windtunnel case seems to have plenty of air coming in, my ambient is ~22C. I am wonding if my choice to mod my PSU mounting bracket is to blame. The case has vents in the top, above the psu. I had the idea, that if the fan is blowing air down onto my CPU that I could flip it, and have it help vent the hot air in my case.

I am not sure the PSU fan has enough push to do what I was hoping for, or, its actually pulling air in and venting it out the back, though I can feel air moving up from the fan.

I am hitting 60C with Prime with only a 200Mhz overclock with Vcore 1.375. Everything else stock cept ram speed and timings. Is my Vcore too high for such a small OC?

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## kcuestag

Your problem is simple, stock cooler.


----------



## ny_driver

yeah...what kcuestag said.


----------



## kcuestag

I am having a weird issue my self.

After making a fresh install of Windows 7, downloaded CPU-Z and realized my CPU keeps going from 1Ghz up to 3.8Ghz and also the Vcore keeps changing...

I am sure I have Turbo Boost off <.<

Edit: Issue solved, seems Cool&Quiet was ON.... Even though im sure i took it off









Question, what is the C1E Control? I have it on Auto


----------



## [CyGnus]

Make sure taht C1E is disabled in CPU Options (If available)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Make sure taht C1E is disabled in CPU Options (If available)


I disabled Cool & Quiet, but C1E left in Auto as I didn't know what it is, what is it for?


----------



## lightsout

Its similar to c n' q where it will throttle your cpu (someone correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## kcuestag

Am I supposed to have it enabled or disabled?


----------



## ny_driver

read this

I was running with them enabled for awhile until I discovered I needed more than "auto" vcore to run 4GHz, so that totally defeated the purpose of using c&q at least, although it worked fine and I liked it. I don't really know what C1E does.

Use it if you want to.


----------



## shaddix

no harm in leaving cnq on. C1E causes problems with some SSD I've heard so I leave that turned off.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Its similar to c n' q where it will throttle your cpu (someone correct me if I'm wrong)



Very right there, disable this option (C1E)


----------



## shaddix

I think I'm stable at 4ghz/1.475v








this is 95w part btw. high voltage for 95w right?

I have a 125w coming on monday that I will use later in girlfriend's computer, unless of course it OC's better than this 95w part







Which it very well may..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
I think I'm stable at 4ghz/1.475v








this is 95w part btw. high voltage for 95w right?

I have a 125w coming on monday that I will use later in girlfriend's computer, unless of course it OC's better than this 95w part







Which it very well may..

That's too much vcore for the 95W for 4Ghz..

I can do 4Ghz @ 1.42v lol.


----------



## IdPlease

Count me in









FSB/Multiplier:* 250*14*
CPU Speed: *3500*
NB Speed: *2000 *
CPU Voltage: *1.4*
CPU-NB Voltage: *default*
RAM Speed: *1333*
Motherboard: *Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H*
Model: (125w or 95w) *125w*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1355749

Been sat running prime for around an hour, max temps hitting 57c with stock fan. Can't try any higher till I get better cooler.


ScreenGrab Benchmarks by IDPlease, on Flickr


----------



## kcuestag

Oh, I forgot to ask to join the club.

Count me in too







!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354257


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


no harm in leaving cnq on. C1E causes problems with some SSD I've heard so I leave that turned off.


Could this be why a brand new SSD and Sata cable are reporting...










Caption says I could have a damaged cable, but its brand spanking new. My other sata drive is reporting the same thing.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



I think I'm stable at 4ghz/1.475v
this is 95w part btw. high voltage for 95w right?

I have a 125w coming on monday that I will use later in girlfriend's computer, unless of course it OC's better than this 95w part Which it very well may..


I would def try to lower that VCore. I can do 4.2 Ghz on 1.416 Volts so push that VCore down man


----------



## shaddix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


That's too much vcore for the 95W for 4Ghz..

I can do 4Ghz @ 1.42v lol.


ended up having to use 1.5v lol. Maybe it's my mobo?
Riskitall84: fails small fft prime95 at 1.475 after a few hours. 1.5 stable for 8+ on blend though.
max temps hit 56c according to mobo cpu temp. idles at 29.

edit: room temp 25c

Also @Riskitall84: What's VID on your 95w part? 1.225 here according to coretemp

I updated bios to latest, trying prime95 small fft at 1.45v


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



ended up having to use 1.5v lol. Maybe it's my mobo?
Riskitall84: fails small fft prime95 at 1.475 after a few hours. 1.5 stable for 8+ on blend though.
max temps hit 56c according to mobo cpu temp. idles at 29.

edit: room temp 25c

Also @Riskitall84: What's VID on your 95w part? 1.225 here according to coretemp

I updated bios to latest, trying prime95 small fft at 1.45v


Just checked my VID and its 1.175. Just because you have a higher VID I dont see any reason why you cant pull 4.0Ghz at less tha 1.5 Volts as those are some good temps.

What settings are you using for 4.0Ghz? I've found my 13.5X multi to be more stable than the 14X in my case.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Just checked my VID and its 1.175. Just because you have a higher VID I dont see any reason why you cant pull 4.0Ghz at less tha 1.5 Volts as those are some good temps.

What settings are you using for 4.0Ghz? I've found my 13.5X multi to be more stable than the 14X in my case.

I will keep this multiplier change in mind for next week when my CPU shows up. Shaddix and I have the same mobo.


----------



## shaddix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Just checked my VID and its 1.175. Just because you have a higher VID I dont see any reason why you cant pull 4.0Ghz at less tha 1.5 Volts as those are some good temps.

What settings are you using for 4.0Ghz? I've found my 13.5X multi to be more stable than the 14X in my case.

I will try that out if this fails at 1.45v.
Currently using 286x14. CPU NB is at 2574. HT at 2002

That max temp was after 8hrs of prime blend btw @[email protected] Right now I am sitting on 50c after 12 minutes of prime small fft.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



I will try that out if this fails at 1.45v.
Currently using 286x14. CPU NB is at 2574. HT at 2002


It may help it may not also try Linx or Intel Burn Test. They will give you an indication of stability much qicker than Pime95 if you use max settings. They will also push your temps to the max. I would run 10 passes of IBT or Linx between settings to give an idea of stability and when your happy run 50 to be sure. Trust me if it passes that then you can call it a day









Quote:



I will keep this multiplier change in mind for next week when my CPU shows up. Shaddix and I have the same mobo.


Its my conclusion with the Crosshair IV. Hope it helps with your overclock


----------



## shaddix

Well I updated my bios and now I can run at 1.475. I will try the 13.5 multi


----------



## shaddix

lower multi helped a bit but not much. I ended up just turning multi back up and clock down to keep HT at 2ghz. I increased PLL voltage to 2.56 and it looks like that let me drop vcore down to 1.45. Testing linx now.


----------



## shaddix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


lower multi helped a bit but not much. I ended up just turning multi back up and clock down to keep HT at 2ghz. I increased PLL voltage to 2.56 and it looks like that let me drop vcore down to 1.45. Testing linx now.


1.45 passed 10 runs of linx set to max.

Know what guys I think it's my ambients. I whipped out a thermometer and it's saying 82F is my current room temp ._. Guess I will just wait til winter to try and drop my vcore some more.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


1.45 passed 10 runs of linx set to max.

Know what guys I think it's my ambients. I whipped out a thermometer and it's saying 82F is my current room temp ._. Guess I will just wait til winter to try and drop my vcore some more.


I've got same issue, I can run 4Ghz just fine on 1.42v, only issue are temps because these days it's pretty hot in my room, no air conditioner either..









Meanwhile I am keeping it at 3.8Ghz until ambient temps drop some.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*


I cannot quite understand what happened. I was under the impression that you had achieved a stable overclock at 3.794 GHz. Replacing RAM modules does not normally cause motherboard chips or capacitors to short, certainly not on a motherboard with a solid capacitor design.

Before returning your motherboard under warranty, did you retry your old working memory modules? Some modules are difficult to reseat. The next time your sysem runs stably, I suggest that you retain your configuration until a substantial problem arises. The effort to achieve incremental improvements is not worth the expense or the hassle.

For now, I suggest that you either use a backup computer or that you buy a temporary motherboard (same model) from a local shop with a flexible return policy. It may also help you to isolate the problem.


yeah it was crazy, i just had removed the old RAM modules the day before and ship it back to crucial and i bought corsair ddr3 1600. I just put them in the mobo and turned it on and nothing. Really strange. Tried all kinds of tests, PSU is running good so the problem is from the motherboard. I've tried to find a store with the same model here in Lisbon, but no luck so far. So i think i am either waiting weeks for the new one to arrive or i get a new one. The closest i've found was 890gm extreme 3 for 120+ euros. Has HD 4290 onboard and takes my RAM.

Any other options?


----------



## OptimusSwine

1055T 4.6ghz 1.675v
FSB/Multiplier:328mhz/14x
CPU Speed:4.592
NB Speed:3280
CPU Voltage:1.675
CPU-NB Voltage:1.5
RAM Speed:1748mhz 7 8 7 24 1T
Motherboard:890GPA-UD3H
Model:125w

Click to view full size!
Game stable 8plus hours of BC2


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine* 
1055T 4.6ghz 1.675v
FSB/Multiplier:328mhz/14x
CPU Speed:4.592
NB Speed:3280
CPU Voltage:1.675
CPU-NB Voltage:1.5
RAM Speed:1748mhz 7 8 7 24 1T
Motherboard:890GPA-UD3H
Model:125w

Good God at the voltage. What type of cooling are you running?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Good God at the voltage. What type of cooling are you running?

Phase Change from the looks of it


----------



## OptimusSwine

Running single stage cascade, as you can see load temps are -15 to -10 just depends on the room temp really.

Anything under 1.7v should be fine with subzero temps, i had a 955 at 4.4ghz 1.775volts for over 1 y ear under a phase change, it didnt miss a beat, and it was a 24/7 computer as well!!!!!.

As long as you keep condensation at bay, everything is fine.


----------



## P09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine* 
1055T 4.6ghz 1.675v
FSB/Multiplier:328mhz/14x
CPU Speed:4.592
NB Speed:3280
CPU Voltage:1.675
CPU-NB Voltage:1.5
RAM Speed:1748mhz 7 8 7 24 1T
Motherboard:890GPA-UD3H
Model:125w

Click to view full size!
Game stable 8plus hours of BC2

You sure thats stable? 34 Gigaflops seems awful low for 4.6 GHz. I pull ~67 min at 3.5 GHz. Not saying it isn't stable, but you might wanna take a look at that if you are only getting 34 gigaflops.


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *P09* 
You sure thats stable? 34 Gigaflops seems awful low for 4.6 GHz. I pull ~67 min at 3.5 GHz. Not saying it isn't stable, but you might wanna take a look at that if you are only getting 34 gigaflops.

try running linx at 16mb and see how much gflops you get, i get over 81gflops with win7 64bit at 1024mb, Im running linx at 16mb, hence the low gflops, I garuntee you wont get more than 25gflops at 3.5ghz at 16mb.

I run linx with 16mb runs cause it errors out alot earlier if i need to bump up the voltage compared to running at 1024mb and above, it seems like that with this chip and board. I know the ram is stable to 1800mhz with those timings and i dont need to stress the ram, im trying to find max stable Cpu speed







and NB speed.

So far at that setting i have played bc2 for 4 hours straight with no problem, I also did a 3 loop run of 3dmark 06 @1024res with 3 threads of prime95 mixblend, passed it with no problem, The above test has always failed if the system is unstable.


----------



## P09

Ahh sorry my mistake







- didn't see the 16 MB. Nice OC!


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *P09* 
Ahh sorry my mistake







- didn't see the 16 MB. Nice OC!

Cheers mate.

Here is a 1mb linx screenie with a everest mem/cache bench


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice OC OptimusSwine, thanks for posting all the pics.

+Rep to you and welcome to OCN


----------



## ChaoticRisk

Ok... here goes... I am a new owner of a MSI 890FXA-GD70 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDT55TFBGRBOX . I would like to OC it to at or around 4Ghz. Is the only way I can safely do this by watercooling? Just looking for any ideas you guys might have. Thank you...


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChaoticRisk* 
Ok... here goes... I am a new owner of a MSI 890FXA-GD70 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDT55TFBGRBOX . I would like to OC it to at or around 4Ghz. Is the only way I can safely do this by watercooling? Just looking for any ideas you guys might have. Thank you...

No, you can do it with Air Cooling. I'm sure we would all recommend a decent aftermarket Cooler though. Pick up an H50. It's more like a Water Cooler for beginners







Works VERY well! I had one


----------



## kenolak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine* 
I garuntee you wont get more than 25gflops at 3.5ghz at 16mb.



not to argue!


----------



## shaddix

Question:
Why does my reported VID in coretemp change with the coolnquiet multiplier change?
with 4xmulti it shows 1.15vid, 11x shows 1.2 vid.


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kenolak* 


not to argue!

im on 32bit your on 64bit, there is a difference, i was referring to 32bit 6 threads.

on 32bit win7 i get 71gflops for 1mb linx runs, but on win7 64bit, i get 81gflops, I just need to reinstall win7 64bit, when i do, i will post some 16mb linxs runs, i'd probably get about 55gflops.

There is a difference between 32bit and 64bit linxs runs, about 10 gflops









The same would be for 32bit gaming compared to 64bit gaming, but thats a long way away


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

1055T 4.6ghz 1.675v
FSB/Multiplier:328mhz/14x
CPU Speed:4.592
NB Speed:3280
CPU Voltage:1.675
CPU-NB Voltage:1.5
RAM Speed:1748mhz 7 8 7 24 1T
Motherboard:890GPA-UD3H
Model:125w
Wow thats a lot of VCore.

How I owuld love to get my chip under Phase or DICE think I could push 5Ghz at that voltage.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I've got same issue, I can run 4Ghz just fine on 1.42v, only issue are temps because these days it's pretty hot in my room, no air conditioner either..









Meanwhile I am keeping it at 3.8Ghz until ambient temps drop some.

congrats to your new chip, i see you have already done some overclocking









concerning the ram stability, as i wrote you in a PM a while ago there have been some serious stability problems with the older BIOS and the F8L is just the first one that increased ram stability a lot (probably still some problems left).
before this update my ram was unstable above 1000mhz or needed huge Vdimm increases. i am still unable to get my ram stable above ~1400mhz which seems to be a problem for you as well, coincidence? i would recommend running it @low frequencies until a new BIOS is released and see if there are improvements again.


----------



## kenolak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine* 
im on 32bit your on 64bit, there is a difference, i was referring to 32bit 6 threads.

on 32bit win7 i get 71gflops for 1mb linx runs, but on win7 64bit, i get 81gflops, I just need to reinstall win7 64bit, when i do, i will post some 16mb linxs runs, i'd probably get about 55gflops.

There is a difference between 32bit and 64bit linxs runs, about 10 gflops









The same would be for 32bit gaming compared to 64bit gaming, but thats a long way away










Oo yes, huge difference. GREAT OC at 4.5GHz btw







, Don't guess youll be trying to get it to 5ghz!?!?!?


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Seem to have an air flow issue. The Xclio Windtunnel case seems to have plenty of air coming in, my ambient is ~22C. I am wonding if my choice to mod my PSU mounting bracket is to blame. The case has vents in the top, above the psu. I had the idea, that if the fan is blowing air down onto my CPU that I could flip it, and have it help vent the hot air in my case.

I am not sure the PSU fan has enough push to do what I was hoping for, or, its actually pulling air in and venting it out the back, though I can feel air moving up from the fan.

I am hitting 60C with Prime with only a 200Mhz overclock with Vcore 1.375. Everything else stock cept ram speed and timings. Is my Vcore too high for such a small OC?

Any thoughts anyone?

Please provide us with a sense of how your modification to the mounting bracket impacted idle and maximum load temperatures.

The main factors driving your CPU load temperatures at present are ambient temperature and your choice of cooler. For ambient temperatures in the upper mid-twenties, 60 C is a perfectly acceptable 100% load temperature for a mild overclock using the stock cooler.

If you wish to reduce these temperatures, invest in air conditioning (expensive), a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (http://www.amazon.com/Xigmatek-HDT-S.../dp/B0013EMKXC) or both. The net effect could be a 20 degree reduction in your load temperatures.

As far as Vcore is concerned, please lower it to no more than 1.29-1.3 V. Your setting is more appropriate for a 3.85 GHz overclock.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
Question:
Why does my reported VID in coretemp change with the coolnquiet multiplier change?
with 4xmulti it shows 1.15vid, 11x shows 1.2 vid.

This is, in fact, part of the problem with Cool and Quiet. It dynamically adjusts your multiplier and Vcore in accordance with CPU load. For casual users who often either idle their processors or exclusively use low-powered everyday applications, there is a definite benefit in terms of energy savings. However, for power users, the transitions between states directly impacts maximal performance and stability, which can be very costly in terms of time.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
yeah it was crazy, i just had removed the old RAM modules the day before and ship it back to crucial and i bought corsair ddr3 1600. I just put them in the mobo and turned it on and nothing. Really strange. Tried all kinds of tests, PSU is running good so the problem is from the motherboard. I've tried to find a store with the same model here in Lisbon, but no luck so far. So i think i am either waiting weeks for the new one to arrive or i get a new one. The closest i've found was 890gm extreme 3 for 120+ euros. Has HD 4290 onboard and takes my RAM.

Any other options?

Your best option at present is to wait for Asrock to replace your motherboard unless the store in question has a very lenient return policy. On the other hand, you may damage your CPU if you continually reinstall it in different sockets on motherboards with slightly different capacitances. Insist that Asrock reimburse you for shipping (both ways). In the meantime, I suggest that you use an old computer or a computer at your work place or at a friend's house.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
Please provide us with a sense of how your modification to the mounting bracket impacted idle and maximum load temperatures.

The main factors driving your CPU load temperatures at present are ambient temperature and your choice of cooler. For ambient temperatures in the upper mid-twenties, 60 C is a perfectly acceptable 100% load temperature for a mild overclock using the stock cooler.

If you wish to reduce these temperatures, invest in air conditioning (expensive), a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (http://www.amazon.com/Xigmatek-HDT-S.../dp/B0013EMKXC) or both. The net effect could be a 20 degree reduction in your load temperatures.

As far as Vcore is concerned, please lower it to no more than 1.29-1.3 V. Your setting is more appropriate for a 3.85 GHz overclock.

My idle temp is 34*C and while folding and cpu's under ~99% load, 53*C to 55*C depending on ambient. I have my AC on right now and my load temp is 53*C. Honestly I haven't tired to flip the PSU back to the way it was supposed to be. I may do that Monday and see if it makes a difference. I am starting to think that my case is not exhausting enough air. Only 1 120mm exhaust. Have 2 250's and 120 that is in the front of the case, and doesn't get to pull much air in.

Edit, vcore is at 1.300 @ 3.1 Ghz


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
My idle temp is 34*C and while folding and cpu's under ~99% load, 53*C to 55*C depending on ambient. I have my AC on right now and my load temp is 53*C. Honestly I haven't tired to flip the PSU back to the way it was supposed to be. I may do that Monday and see if it makes a difference. I am starting to think that my case is not exhausting enough air. Only 1 120mm exhaust. Have 2 250's and 120 that is in the front of the case, and doesn't get to pull much air in.

Edit, vcore is at 1.300 @ 3.1 Ghz

with 1.3v you should be able to reach about ~3.4-3.6ghz depending on your cpu.... or have you already tested if thats the max clock you can get with it?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
with 1.3v you should be able to reach about ~3.4-3.6ghz depending on your cpu.... or have you already tested if thats the max clock you can get with it?

I am taking it slow. I tried 3.5 but bios failed to load, had 8? beeps. I haven't looked up the beep code for my board yet to see what the problem was. I dropped it down to 3.1 for now because I am worried about temps.


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kenolak* 
Oo yes, huge difference. GREAT OC at 4.5GHz btw







, Don't guess youll be trying to get it to 5ghz!?!?!?
















I cant go any higher, Im scared to use anything above 1.7volts, I've seen 1.8volts with a good VRM 8phase, but i have a 4phase VRM and might give the cpu a crappy supply of power and kill it, I dont know and dont want to find out







, i need my pc for encoding DVDs and killing some time with games and if i kill the cpu, i lose my gaming rig lol

I might be able to get 4.8 just a screenie, but wont be stable, also i have booted up into windows at 4.7 with the same voltage but was not stable BSOD when i opened PAint lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Wow thats a lot of VCore.

How I owuld love to get my chip under Phase or DICE think I could push 5Ghz at that voltage.

Mate you have a great chip, your chip would high 5 ghz easy under a phase change at 1.7v (if you dont hit a FSB/HTT wall), i just checked out your cpu validation of 4.53 ghz, What voltage and mhz is the chip game stable?


----------



## damnation911

hello all i currently have my CPU at 4ghz, on 1.475 volts cant seem to get to any higher than 4ghz its becomes unstable, dont know anything about ram timing can anyone suggest what to put my ram on part num.F3-12800CL8-2GBRM ?.. and what else would i need to do to reach 4.3ghz stable








thanks


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911* 
hello all i currently have my CPU at 4ghz, on 1.475 volts cant seem to get to any higher than 4ghz its becomes unstable, dont know anything about ram timing can anyone suggest what to put my ram on part num.F3-12800CL8-2GBRM ?.. and what else would i need to do to reach 4.3ghz stable








thanks









I can't go any higher due to my HTref not being able to stay stable @300 or higher







My CPU can do it, as I've tested in a UD5 board, which did 320HTref, and that was a breeze. Might be your issue?!


----------



## shaddix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
This is, in fact, part of the problem with Cool and Quiet. It dynamically adjusts your multiplier and Vcore in accordance with CPU load. For casual users who often either idle their processors or exclusively use low-powered everyday applications, there is a definite benefit in terms of energy savings. However, for power users, the transitions between states directly impacts maximal performance and stability, which can be very costly in terms of time.

Damn, I wasn't aware cnq was doing anything with my voltages....... bleh. And I thought I had found my 24/7 settings too... guess I will turn it off and see what I can get.


----------



## damnation911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
I can't go any higher due to my HTref not being able to stay stable @300 or higher







My CPU can do it, as I've tested in a UD5 board, which did 320HTref, and that was a breeze. Might be your issue?!

so what your saying is my mobo is crap lol? im lost


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911* 
so what your saying is my mobo is crap lol? im lost









No, I'm saying that we're stuck at a 14x Multi, and most boards aside from the higher end 890 boards can't really handle 300HTref and above. So we're either stuck at 4GHz or a little above, but I'd venture a guess as to most 1055T owners having those issues unless they went UD5 or Crosshair IV.

Occasionally you'll find a cheaper board that will do amazing HTref clocks, but it's hit and miss.


----------



## damnation911

ok thank you for your help








any idea on ram timing?


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911* 
ok thank you for your help








any idea on ram timing?

I think stock is 8-8-8-21 with 2T Command Rate.


----------



## damnation911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
I think stock is 8-8-8-21 with 2T Command Rate.

thanks will try it out


----------



## shaddix

Well turning off CNQ didn't help me lower voltages any so I am just gonna leave it on. I emailed AMD asking about voltages and temps for the 95w 1055t. Maybe they'll have some good info come monday.


----------



## iSeries

Hi,

I've spent the last couple of days really trying to get to grips with this overclocking business and understanding it as much as I can.

After much testing, for my purposes (x264 encoding) the best performance vs. noise/heat ratio is 3.6ghz, which is achievable without increasing voltage. I've found that any meaningful increase above this (3.8ghz+) requires a big voltage boost and the slight performance increase and extra noise/heat just isn't worth it.

The only question I have left is regarding the HT. Currently I have this at 2100 (my CPU is 300 x 12). I have read that increasing the HT can actually decrease performance so would it be better to set this to 1800?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911* 
thanks will try it out

try 1T


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
Hi,

I've spent the last couple of days really trying to get to grips with this overclocking business and understanding it as much as I can.

After much testing, for my purposes (x264 encoding) the best performance vs. noise/heat ratio is 3.6ghz, which is achievable without increasing voltage. I've found that any meaningful increase above this (3.8ghz+) requires a big voltage boost and the slight performance increase and extra noise/heat just isn't worth it.

The only question I have left is regarding the HT. Currently I have this at 2100 (my CPU is 300 x 12). I have read that increasing the HT can actually decrease performance so would it be better to set this to 1800?

No you are good at 2100. It has been shown that anything over *2200-2300* has no effect on performance, and can actually decrease performance.

If I was you I would keep it right around ~2000-2100

Also for your encoding, may do a test where you drop the CPU multi down (to keep target CPU clock @ 3.6Ghz), but you increase the the system bus, and work the NB speed up towards 3Ghz. The extra system speed will increase your overall performance without adding to much extra heat.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine* 

Mate you have a great chip, your chip would high 5 ghz easy under a phase change at 1.7v (if you dont hit a FSB/HTT wall), i just checked out your cpu validation of 4.53 ghz, What voltage and mhz is the chip game stable?

Its stable at 4.4Ghz on 1.525 Volts but temps are an issue at the moment. Was using the Apogee XT on my i7 and it was awesome but it seems it doesnt do so well with AMD.

My socket temps at that voltage are hitting 64 degrees which is way to hot for my set up and considering my GPU at 850 @ 1.025 volts never hits anything over 45!

I think the problem is either the block, I need to get a 240 rad in there as well or I will get the full cover block for the Crosshair IV as well as a 240 rad as I get the feeling the socket temp is off due to the heat being given off from the Chipset. Only other issue is I only have 3 fans on my 360 Rad


----------



## ny_driver

Check this out...... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358833









edit: sorry picture is so small I'll try to fix that........FIXED


----------



## Maxcielle

I am back!









currently waiting for the RMA service for the Asrock, but i couldnt wait so i went to get a new mobo. I bought the Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H and i am happy. I also setup my new H50









Running stable at almost 4GHZ. 3943 mhz









The temps are around 56ÂºC, so i think i am fine, no?

here is my printscreen:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

anything else i should push?

thanks guys


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Check this out...... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358833


Is that stable?


----------



## ny_driver

I doubt it's prime stable, but I don't really care. Just want to see how high it will go.


----------



## Phobos223

Driver do a SuperPi 1M run with that clock!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I doubt it's prime stable, but I don't really care. Just want to see how high it will go.









125 Watt or 95 Watt?

Not sure if I posted this here









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356191


----------



## ny_driver

Mine is 125w...great overclock there!!

SuperPi 1M run..........is that good? Memory was only @ 644Mhz though.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Mine is 125w...great overclock there!!


Im more impressed with yours.

Quick question for ya mate as your running water and a Crosshair IV - What kind of temps do you get and what block are you using?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Mine is 125w...great overclock there!!

Superpi 1M run..........is that good?


Yea dude thats real good!


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Mine is 125w...great overclock there!!

Superpi 1M run..........is that good?


Gah! I'm at a crossroads... Buy a New board that will go above 300HTref, or wait it out til Bulldozer comes and purchase a new board at that time, hopefully with Native SLI Support.








I KNOW my chip can hit 4.5-4.6 on a nice board under water. Sadness.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Gah! I'm at a crossroads... Buy a New board that will go above 300HTref, or wait it out til Bulldozer comes and purchase a new board at that time, hopefully with Native SLI Support.







I KNOW my chip can hit 4.5-4.6 on a nice board under water. Sadness.


How do you know your chip can hit > 4.5 on water? Mine sailed up to 4.3ish and then wont go anyhigher unless subzero temps


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


How do you know your chip can hit > 4.5 on water? Mine sailed up to 4.3ish and then wont go anyhigher unless subzero temps


UD5







Got a buddy with one that also has a Water Box. 2x480Rads with all Deltas! lol Only Benchmark Stable though, but that's all I care about as far as that's concerned. No need to run that 24/7.


----------



## ny_driver

Yeah plain old water won't do it. I'm running -25F washer fluid through a swiftech apogee xt.

My cpu is running @ 9-10c(according to software)with 1.6v and 4.5GHz. I'll get a digital thermometer to stick on the cpu tomorrow. NB/SB on air...with average idle temps of 32/29c.

I wonder if 1.65 or 1.7v is ok at this temperature? Not quite stable...maybe NB too high or not enough juice. Not sure yet. I tried to play a steam game and the system crashed, and I had to reinstall Steam to get it to work so I lost all of my games.







Going to install Dirt2 and see how that goes...as I have that one on my HD.


----------



## Phobos223

I have noticed that some of the DICE and SS guys get up to the 5Ghz range on the CPU but they always have the the ram, NB, and HT clocks WAY down... may try that, just for fun and see what happens!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Yeah plain old water won't do it. I'm running -25F washer fluid through a swiftech apogee xt.

My cpu is running @ 9-10c(according to software)with 1.6v and 4.5GHz. I'll get a digital thermometer to stick on the cpu tomorrow. NB/SB on air...with average idle temps of 32/29c.

I wonder if 1.65 or 1.7v is ok at this temperature? Not quite stable...maybe NB too high or not enough juice. Not sure yet. I tried to play a steam game and the system crashed, and I had to reinstall Steam to get it to work so I lost all of my games. Going to install Dirt2 and see how that goes...as I have that one on my HD.


Well mine has topped out at

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358930

Not going any higher at the minute as temps are an issue. Once there sorted I got loads of headroom.

Gonna get some vantage and PI runs now me thinks









Think your good to push to 1.7 for short benching runs


----------



## ny_driver

What's the worst that could happen..............I'd just have to buy another chip to abuse.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



What's the worst that could happen..............I'd just have to buy another chip to abuse.


Indeed







Its a good excuse!


----------



## ny_driver

I got the board all wet last night while it was running and didn't notice it right away. And my PSU went BANG and sparked when I first fired it up, but nothing happened I figured it would be shot, but it works fine and so does the board...and the memory that also got wet....so everything is just gravy from here on out.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I got the board all wet last night while it was running and didn't notice it right away. And my PSU went BANG and sparked when I first fired it up, but nothing happened I figured it would be shot, but it works fine and so does the board...and the memory that also got wet....so everything is just gravy from here on out.










Wow!







Lucky you!!! That would have been scary to see $1000 go down the drain! lol


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



I got the board all wet last night while it was running and didn't notice it right away. And my PSU went BANG and sparked when I first fired it up, but nothing happened I figured it would be shot, but it works fine and so does the board...and the memory that also got wet....so everything is just gravy from here on out


I'd have been crying if that was my stuff lol!

Ok here is my first SuperPi Run. Is this good? Im new to this benchmark so go easy


----------



## ny_driver

You bastard....you beat my 1st run ever.







EDIT: lol my memory was only @ 644MHz so I actually win.









And I was too exhausted to cry at that point...I had just spent all day trying to get my little swiftech pump to do this job and it would not no matter how I configured it. I finally went and got an old 12v RV water transfer pump which works great.

I would have almost been happy to be rid of the headache, but I got it working today without a drop of coolant and I'm happy again.


----------



## FlanK3r

nice superpi 1M, good NB clock.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

You bastard....you beat my 1st run ever. EDIT: lol my memory was only @ 644MHz so I actually win.

And I was too exhausted to cry at that point...I had just spent all day trying to get my little swiftech pump to do this job and it would not no matter how I configured it. I finally went and got an old 12v RV water transfer pump which works great.

I would have almost been happy to be rid of the headache, but I got it working today without a drop of coolant and I'm happy again.
But can you get your Ram that high







Just a little sport!

Im going for tighter timings and lower clock speeds nxt to see what happens.


----------



## FlanK3r

nothing drastic, maybe 0.05s diference


----------



## ny_driver

I can run my memory on the next divider np. I'll do another run shortly....I'm in the middle of something right now.

And I'll try 325x14 this time too.


----------



## Maxcielle

65 Gflops at LinX with OC @ 3924mhz and 8gb Ram is good?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
65 Gflops at LinX with OC @ 3924mhz and 8gb Ram is good?









Mine does 70Gflops @ 3.8Ghz with 4Gb RAM.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Mine does 70Gflops @ 3.8Ghz with 4Gb RAM.

i am between 63 and 66. Should i do something?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
65 Gflops at LinX with OC @ 3924mhz and 8gb Ram is good?









Try to get your NB up around the 3Ghz range, it takes my board 1.4 for the NB to be stable at 3Ghz. I'm saying cause I get 77-77.9Gflops with 4.05Ghz CPU and CL8 1600Mhz RAM. You have CL7 RAM so you should be better than mine...

Off Topic:
Why is it when I set my CPU voltage in the BIOS to 1.485, it's 1.6 in Windows? It won't let me select anything in the 1.5 range, it just jumps to 1.6. Also I noticed my 12V in HwMonitor is saying 15-17v when OC'd...Anyone have issues with this? Might just be my BIOS, IDK...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
i am between 63 and 66. Should i do something?









Make a CPU-z picture with both CPU and Memory.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Make a CPU-z picture with both CPU and Memory.



aqui vai. Here it goes.







gracias


----------



## kcuestag

Try upping the NB like the other guy said! Maybe that'll do the trick


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

I can run my memory on the next divider np. I'll do another run shortly....I'm in the middle of something right now.

And I'll try 325x14 this time too.
Im done for the night so lets see what you can do


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanicy*


Try to get your NB up around the 3Ghz range, it takes my board 1.4 for the NB to be stable at 3Ghz. I'm saying cause I get 77-77.9Gflops with 4.05Ghz CPU and CL8 1600Mhz RAM. You have CL7 RAM so you should be better than mine...

Off Topic:
Why is it when I set my CPU voltage in the BIOS to 1.485, it's 1.6 in Windows? It won't let me select anything in the 1.5 range, it just jumps to 1.6. Also I noticed my 12V in HwMonitor is saying 15-17v when OC'd...Anyone have issues with this? Might just be my BIOS, IDK...



i set it up to x10 a bit of improving in the Gflops. Around 67-68 now. Still really low no?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*


i set it up to x10 a bit of improving in the Gflops. Around 67-68 now. Still really low no?
*snip*


Try turning your Vcore up some. If you are not doing anything on your PC while LinX is running your Gflops should be real close in line with each other. Not jumping from 66 to 68 back down to 65 ext...

FYI I am running a 95w 1055T and I need 1.5v to be stable now @ 4050 after trying for 4.2Ghz

Edit:
This pic is just to show you how linX is supposed to be consistant with the Gflops, damn its getting hot here in Florida...


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911* 
so what your saying is my mobo is crap lol? im lost









Nonsense! Your motherboard is simply fantastic! Very few boards can reach 3.92 GHz on stock cooling, but this budget solution seems to work well. I am not certain whether the overclocking potential of our boards differs as my motherboard lacks the updated SB850 southbridge (USB 3, SATA 3, extra PCI-E lanes), but I would expect that we face the same ceiling. Your experiments suggest that the benefit of extra cooling is longer CPU life, rather than higher overclocks.

TMPIN1 vs TMPIN2 ???

Have you determined which of these is the CPU temperature? In AMD Overdrive, they appear as TMPIN2 and TMPIN3. In Everest, they are Motherboard and CPU temperature, respectively. Finally, in the BIOS, only the former is identified as the CPU temperature.

I notice that your temperatures diverge at idle and converge at load. The temperatures in my system differ by only 2 C at idle (TMPIN1 < TMPIN2) and are essentially identical at steady-state load or sustained full load. However, TMPIN2 always trails TMPIN1 when CPU load is perturbed.

My settings are as follows:

MB Intelligent Tweaker: (Default except)
IGX Configuration -> VGA Core Clock Control may be set as high as 800 MHz, but heats up North Bridge
CPU Performance Boost -> Disable
CPU Clock Ratio -> 14X
CPU Northbridge Frequency -> 9X (10X w/ IGP OC)
CPU Host Clock Control -> Manual
CPU Frequency -> 280 (275 w/ IGP OC)
HT Link Ratio -> 8X
Set Memory Clock -> Manual
Memory Clock -> X5.33
System Voltage Control -> Manual
DDR3 Voltage Control -> +0.05
NorthBridge Volt Control -> +0.1
SouthBridge Volt Control -> +0.1 or Normal
CPU NB VID Control -> +0.15 (0.175 w/ IGP OC)
CPU Voltage Control -> +0.125

Advanced BIOS Features: (Default except)
AMD K8 Cool&Quiet Control -> Disabled
Init Display First -> OnChipVGA

PC Health Status: (Default except)
CPU Warning Temperature -> 60 C
CPU FAN Fail Warning -> Enabled
SYSTEM FAN Fail Warning -> Disabled
System Smart FAN Control -> Disabled

Please indicate any differences in your setup.

Note that an overclocked onboard GPU leads to converging idle temperatures and diverging non-steady state temperatures. In your case, your onboard GPU is disabled, resulting in a lower TMPIN1 across the board.

Please indicate whether you have observed similar behavior for your motherboard. Rapid transients in TMPIN1 may suggest that it is the North Bridge temperature as it only employs passive cooling, whereas the actively-cooled CPU socket (not the cores) is less sensitive to transients. Since your HSF is superior to mine, the CPU socket temperature should be even less sensitive to perturbations in CPU load. Could you quantify this in terms of TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 just as you have with the core temps (16-44 C)?

Most importantly, I would like you to test high CPU frequencies (up to 4.3 GHz) using different multiplier settings in order to determine the thermal barrier of this motherboard. In order to do this, you may have to loosen the timings of your RAM and lower the memory divider. If 4.2+ GHz is possible, I myself will elect to order your $35 cooler.

Thank you. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911* 
new update me me XD 4355.08 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1370797

Thank you for answering my question. I knew that this board was a winner, but is a Vcore of 1.55 not too high for long-term use? The next time I update my BIOS, I will drop my CPU multiplier and raise my DDR3 frequency. Your cooler is definitely on my shopping list.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911*
yeah all it was was me being a ***** and not wanting to put more then 1.475v on it lol


Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371306







truly a winner!

For the sake of curiosity, please try:

CPU multiplier: 12.5
NB multiplier: 9
HT multiplier: 6
DDR3 multiplier: 5.33x (same timings)
HT reference clock: 352

Of course, higher HT clocks are even better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911*
na it dont like them settings lol


----------



## kcuestag

Add me to the Club

*FSB/Multiplier:* 272 / x14
*CPU Speed:* 3808Mhz (3.8Ghz)
*NB Speed:* 2176Mhz
*CPU Voltage:* 1.37v
*CPU-NB Voltage:* Stock
*RAM Speed:* 1450Mhz
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
*Model:* 125W

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354257

Cheers.


----------



## Galg

I noticed last night when looking at CPU-Z that even though I have my Vcore set to 1.35v, when in windows, CPU-Z shows my Vcore at 1.21v??

I'm currently Stable at 3.4Ghz with these settings but it worries me if I'm planning to go even higher, any thoughts?

PS - On a side note, have my CPU running @ 3.4Ghz (95W Model) and my full load temps last night were 26C lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
I noticed last night when looking at CPU-Z that even though I have my Vcore set to 1.35v, when in windows, CPU-Z shows my Vcore at 1.21v??

I'm currently Stable at 3.4Ghz with these settings but it worries me if I'm planning to go even higher, any thoughts?

PS - On a side note, have my CPU running @ 3.4Ghz (95W Model) and my full load temps last night were 26C lol









That vcore is too high for 3.4Ghz, specially since it's a 95w model..

My 125w model does 3.8Ghz on that vcore


----------



## Galg

Yours does 3.8Ghz @ 1.2V?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
Yours does 3.8Ghz @ 1.2V?

No, 1.36v, which is what you're using for 3.4Ghz


----------



## Galg

In my BIOS i have it set to 1.35. BUT, in windows, HWMONITOR & CPU-Z are reporting my actual voltage as 1.21v at all times... So actually I'm @ 3.4Ghz at 1.21v. I just wandered if there was an auto downclock or something or whether it's just my mobo??


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
In my BIOS i have it set to 1.35. BUT, in windows, HWMONITOR & CPU-Z are reporting my actual voltage as 1.21v at all times... So actually I'm @ 3.4Ghz at 1.21v. I just wandered if there was an auto downclock or something or whether it's just my mobo??

Did you disable C1E and Cool&Quiet?


----------



## GanjaSMK

So let me ask you guys, is 1.4875v too much for 3.75GHz?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
So let me ask you guys, is 1.4875v too much for 3.75GHz?


Hell yeah









You should be able to do it under 1.4v ..


----------



## shaddix

well I need 1.475 for 4ghz on my 95w.. Temps still look good, I wish AMD would email me back about voltages and temps.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Hell yeah









You should be able to do it under 1.4v ..

Not with this board...

*EDIT:* Lets trade and find out if it's my board or my PSU or both? How's that sound?!


----------



## Galg

Yeah C1E & C'n'Q both disabled. Maybe it's just a bit of a strange transition from my BIOS once the PC has booted..

Still 26C load temp was quite good last night. Ambient was bout 16C though


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Not with this board...

*EDIT:* Lets trade and find out if it's my board or my PSU or both? How's that sound?!









Weird, is your BIOS up-to-date?

That voltage seems too much for that OC :/ Maybe my board is just too good? 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
Yeah C1E & C'n'Q both disabled. Maybe it's just a bit of a strange transition from my BIOS once the PC has booted..

Still 26C load temp was quite good last night. Ambient was bout 16C though









Yeah temps seem fine, but keep in mind 1055T's have this temp issue where most programs report a temp of -10ÂºC according to real temp.

So for example, Core Temp shows 26ÂºC, real temp is 36ÂºC.

Just so you know, atleast in 125W cpu's, not sure about 95w's.

but yeah, 26ÂºC is pretty much possible if your room temp is 16ÂºC, hell, that's so cold in there, wish i had that room temp


----------



## Galg

It is pretty awesome, the only thing that niggles me is when we do have warm days and the ambient temps go up by 10-15C, it could potentially make my overclock unstable







. Oh well, have to live with it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
It is pretty awesome, the only thing that niggles me is when we do have warm days and the ambient temps go up by 10-15C, it could potentially make my overclock unstable







. Oh well, have to live with it









That's the problem I am having this week, my 1055T and HD5970 are running hotter than usual because my room temp was 29ÂºC-31ÂºC the other day


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


In my BIOS i have it set to 1.35. BUT, in windows, HWMONITOR & CPU-Z are reporting my actual voltage as 1.21v at all times... So actually I'm @ 3.4Ghz at 1.21v. I just wandered if there was an auto downclock or something or whether it's just my mobo??


Please note that your motherboard does not have a Vcore setting. The CPU VTT imposes a ceiling on your core voltage, but does not set it directly. This may directly impact the extent of your overclocking. Please read the following linked pages for further clarification.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s....php?p=6586349
http://forums.overclockersclub.com/i...howtopic=77285
http://www.edgeofstability.com/index.html


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
So let me ask you guys, is 1.4875v too much for 3.75GHz?

Seems a little high, but if that's what your chip takes, then thats what you chip takes. All CPUs are different. Did you manually set that, or is that how much voltage auto is giving it?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Seems a little high, but if that's what your chip takes, then thats what you chip takes. All CPUs are different. Did you manually set that, or is that how much voltage auto is giving it?



With Turbo on or off, my 'Auto' will default to 1.475/1.375 CPU/CPU.NB for stock clocks. I don't think the chip *needs* that much voltage; it probably needs something like 1.425~1.43 for the same speed I'm running but because of my vdroop I have to set 1.4875 so it'll pull 1.43~ under load (I have no LLC).

So I'm fairly sure it's the board and it's design and I also blame my PSU (though it has served me well).


----------



## ny_driver

Sad news from the east coast guys.........my 1055T has died.....I'm pretty sure.
I've ordered a 965BE C3/125w to replace it. I should have bought that in the first place..........I have no need for 6 cores, it's just a waste of energy and more heat.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Sad news from the east coast guys.........my 1055T has died.....I'm pretty sure.
I've ordered a 965BE C3/125w to replace it. I should have bought that in the first place..........I have no need for 6 cores, it's just a waste of energy and more heat.












What did you do to it?


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Sad news from the east coast guys.........my 1055T has died.....I'm pretty sure.
I've ordered a 965BE C3/125w to replace it. I should have bought that in the first place..........I have no need for 6 cores, it's just a waste of energy and more heat.


If you think that 965 BE won't be an oven just like your 1055 @ 4.5Ghz, you should probably think twice. The 965 is toasty!


----------



## ny_driver

It never got over 12c @ 4.5GHz/1.6v.







and I mean the CPU temp not the cores...they never went above 0


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


It never got over 12c @ 4.5GHz/1.6v.







and I mean the CPU temp not the cores...they never went above 0


Then you didn't kill your CPU, you killed your board..


----------



## test tube

You will kill your CPU overvolting it eventually, no matter what the temperature is. He was testing vCores up to 1.70v the other day.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...7&postcount=15


----------



## ny_driver

The board works...and it tells me that the CPU is the problem by way of indicator lights. I also called tech support and they agreed, so I'll try another CPU.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


You will kill your CPU overvolting it eventually, no matter what the temperature is. He was testing vCores up to 1.70v the other day.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...7&postcount=15


1.70v? Ok, that is indeed very stupid... (Sorry to say that).

Btw, I would never downgrade to a X4 965... They're a bit hotter and OC worse...

I don't see the point tbh.


----------



## ny_driver

No I was only talking about 1.7v, I tested 4.5GHz with 1.6v for a couple hours, and I don't mean prime I just ran the computer.....and a few weeks ago I tried 1.63v long enough for a 4.4GHz validation. I don't think that voltage should have killed it, but I always needed to run excessive cpu/nb voltage(~1.5v) to overclock my nb to 3GHz +, which I think may have been more damaging.

And btw 1.7v @ sub-zero temps is ok for short benching runs. Ahh maybe it's a little dangerous. I'd be real interested to see information on people killing these chips.

EDIT: 965BE is already out of the warehouse and on the truck. I believe it is an upgrade because it has an unlocked multiplier. Why would anyone want a chip with a locked multiplier? I will never buy another.


----------



## test tube

Yeah, it's hard to tell if the CPU-NB voltage will kill a chip easily like a high PLL voltage will on a Core i7. I personally wouldn't go above 1.4v but obviously people on here do so regularly (and usually for only miniscule NB clock/performance gains).


----------



## swiftshinobi

I remember hearing that Denebs have a tough time going past 4.0. You think you can reach the same clocks on the X4 as you did on a 1055T? Doubt it but prove me wrong.


----------



## shaddix

Seems this 95w is only LinX stable with 1.6v. 1.55 it reboots/errors. Though I'm stable in prime95 for 8 hours at 1.45v. Think I'm gonna sell this PoS on ebay, should have gotten the 125w version.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


Yeah, it's hard to tell if the CPU-NB voltage will kill a chip easily like a high PLL voltage will on a Core i7. I personally wouldn't go above 1.4v but obviously people on here do so regularly (and usually for only miniscule NB clock/performance gains).


I think you are probably right about miniscule gains. Probably not even noticeable in real time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swiftshinobi*


I remember hearing that Denebs have a tough time going past 4.0. You think you can reach the same clocks on the X4 as you did on a 1055T? Doubt it but prove me wrong.










I'll get higher than 4.5GHz on the 965BE......if I can't I'll eat my words right here in front of you all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


Seems this 95w is only LinX stable with 1.6v. 1.55 it reboots/errors. Though I'm stable in prime95 for 8 hours at 1.45v. Think I'm gonna sell this PoS on ebay, should have gotten the 125w version.


lol...I was talking to someone who was @ 4.5GHz/1.53v with the 95w version.


----------



## GanjaSMK

When is your chip arriving ny_driver?


----------



## shaddix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


lol...I was talking to someone who was @ 4.5GHz/1.53v with the 95w version.


lucky bastard, my temps max out at 55C according to mobo sensor. core sensors say 40 or so. 
I can't even get the **** to boot completely at 4.2 and 1.6v. I may just sit it at 1.5, ignore LinX and wait on bulldozer.


----------



## GanjaSMK

See with this board I can boot @ 4.5 @ 1.4v ....

Getting it stable in Windows: Takes a miracle..


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


When is your chip arriving ny_driver?


Hopefully before Friday...I already have the tracking number.

EDIT: I wish I could afford to get some memory to hold me over until the RMA.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Go Go Go RMA!

Now you can do RMA w/ AMD also!


----------



## ny_driver

Yeah...sweet. Getting all kinds of RMA experience this year.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Yeah...sweet. Getting all kinds of RMA experience this year.



Aw...


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



I don't think that voltage should have killed it, but I always needed to run excessive cpu/nb voltage(~1.5v) to overclock my nb to 3GHz +, which I think may have been more damaging.


Killed my 720BE by running 1.4 Volts+ CPU/NB voltage so thats prob your killer.
Inever needed anymore than 1.35 for my NB clocks?

Quote:



lucky bastard, my temps max out at 55C according to mobo sensor. core sensors say 40 or so.

I can't even get the **** to boot completely at 4.2 and 1.6v. I may just sit it at 1.5, ignore LinX and wait on bulldozer.


wow thats high! Do you know what the VID is on your chip? Mine will do 4.0Ghz at 1.38 so no reason why yours wont and the 4.5Ghz was mine









What are you running your Ram at? CPU/NB voltage?


----------



## shaddix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


wow thats high! Do you know what the VID is on your chip? Mine will do 4.0Ghz at 1.38 so no reason why yours wont and the 4.5Ghz was mine









What are you running your Ram at? CPU/NB voltage?


VID is 1.225









cpu/nb voltage is 1.3v. 
I can run linx all day at 3ghz 1.5vcore, but bump it up to 4ghz and it needs 1.6.
I think I am gonna buy another off TD and sell this one on ebay.

Code:


Code:


Thank you for your Order! Your purchase is complete   
  Your Order Number is:

damnit...... I better get 1.15 vid on this one!


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Killed my 720BE by running 1.4 Volts+ CPU/NB voltage so thats prob your killer.
Inever needed anymore than 1.35 for my NB clocks?


There is a NB voltage which I never adjusted(I tried to no avail), and the CPU/NB which is the one I had to raise to OC the NB to 3GHz+


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
VID is 1.225









cpu/nb voltage is 1.3v.
I can run linx all day at 3ghz 1.5vcore, but bump it up to 4ghz and it needs 1.6.
I think I am gonna buy another off TD and sell this one on ebay.

Code:



Code:


Thank you for your Order! Your purchase is complete   
  Your Order Number is:

damnit...... I better get 1.15 vid on this one!

You are doing something wrong. No way you need 1.6v core to get 4Ghz. You shouldn't even need more than 1.5v. Something else is wrong


----------



## shaddix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
You are doing something wrong. No way you need 1.6v core to get 4Ghz. You shouldn't even need more than 1.5v. Something else is wrong

Yeah I thought that too. This is what I did to decide that to order another 1055t:
set vcore to 1.5v
set cpunb to 1.3v
htt ref to 286
cpu multi to 11 (3146)
cpunb multi to 9 (2574)
ht link to 7
loosen ram timings to 10-10-10-24-2t @15xxsomethingmhz 1.55v (stock is much tighter and lower voltage)

LinX pass 10 runs successfully with these settings on max ram setting.

Now all I do is bump cpu multi up to 14 to 4ghz. LinX reboots my machine before completing 1 pass at 1.5v. Bumping vcore up it finally passes 10 runs at 1.6v. Increasing CPU PLL voltage does not help. That said, prime95 is perfectly fine at 4ghz/1.5v, and so is everything else I've done with it, just linx crashes/errors.

Perhaps my mobo is the culprit? Maybe it just doesn't like the 95w versions?


----------



## Coolio831

Can i join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1360945



*FSB/Multiplier:286/14x
CPU Speed:4.04GHz
NB Speed:2566MHz
CPU Voltage:1.48 bios
CPU-NB Voltage:1.33
RAM Speed:760MHz
Motherboard:M4N98TD EVO
Model: (125w)*


----------



## Turbotube

Hello,

I'm having trouble hitting ~3.37GHz stable. I get random BSODs when playing games like Bad Company 2. It usually happens once a day. I have only ran Prime95 for one hour, cause I'm lazy, but obviously it isn't totally stable, since it's randomly crashing in games.

Currently I have tried:
FSB 240
CPU voltage: 1.3V (I have tried 1.35V aswell, no difference, but higher temps)
CPU-NB voltage: 1.25V
DRAM speed: 1600MHz (The timings are on Auto)
DRAM voltage: 1.6V (I have tried 1.65V aswell, no difference. The manufacturer's site says working voltage 1.55V-1.75V)
NB Speed: ~1960MHz
HT Speed: ~1960MHz
NB voltage: Auto 1.1V
HT voltage: Auto 1.2V

Should I raise the CPU-NB voltage to 1.3V? Or should I raise the NB voltage to 1.15V or 1.2V? I'm new to overclocking. Please help, thanks.


----------



## GanjaSMK

@Turbotube

Did you turn off the 'Turbo' feature? If you haven't you should. Also if it's not stable, you should try for different clocks. Try 250, as you may have a hole @ 240, and if not, you can raise your CPU VCORE up to 1.4v with no worries.

Be sure C&Q is off, and C1E, and Turbo.


----------



## Turbotube

Yeah Turbo, C'n'Q and C1E are off. I wouldn't like to set CPU voltage to 1.4V or set FSB too high cause this Noctua model isn't that good. But even 1.35V should be enough for FSB 240. I guess I could try FSB 235.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turbotube*


Yeah Turbo, C'n'Q and C1E are off. I wouldn't like to set CPU voltage to 1.4V or set FSB too high cause this Noctua model isn't that good. But even 1.35V should be enough for FSB 240. I guess I could try FSB 235.


I'm not sure where your worry lies with the cooler or using 1.4v, but just for reference from my own experience - my 'older' (one of the first AM3 only boards out at the time, still using it) ASUS board defaults my chip @ stock speeds to 1.475 w/ Turbo on or off. For me to be stable @ 3.5, it takes more than 1.4v on this board.

Perhaps yours is similar. I run this chip @ 1.4875v/1.375v (CPU/CPU.NB) for:

3750 @ 12.5x300 
2700 NB

And I'm using a S1284 Xiggy with TG2 (Thermaltake) and at that voltage/clocks I haven't broken 50c in Prime95/LinX/IBT. I reckon your Noctua is fine and more than fit, but I have no experience with that particular cooler.

Have you done a minidump bug check to see what's causing the BSOD's?


----------



## Turbotube

With FSB 240, CPU voltage 1.35V and CPU-NB voltage 1.25V I hit 60C in Prime95 after about 30mins, which I think is a bit too much. My stock voltages are 1.25V for CPU and about 1.15V for CPU-NB. With stock settings I hit 55C max in Prime95.

The minidump said Bug Check String: MEMORY_MANAGEMENT, Bug Check Code: 0x0000001a, Caused By Driver: ntoskrnl.exe, Caused By Address: ntoskrnl.exe+70740. I have ran Memtes86+ and haven't got any errors.


----------



## kenolak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turbotube*


With FSB 240, CPU voltage 1.35V and CPU-NB voltage 1.25V I hit 60C in Prime95 after about 30mins, which I think is a bit too much. My stock voltages are 1.25V for CPU and about 1.15V for CPU-NB. With stock settings I hit 55C max in Prime95.

The minidump said Bug Check String: MEMORY_MANAGEMENT, Bug Check Code: 0x0000001a, Caused By Driver: ntoskrnl.exe, Caused By Address: ntoskrnl.exe+70740. I have ran Memtes86+ and haven't got any errors.


I haven't looked at the new chipset models from Asus, but the same thing happens with mine when the SB overheats. Socket and NB temps are within safe ranges when it shuts down, but the SB heatsink itself is too hot to touch(so just imagine how much hotter the chip actually is). They're pretty thin heatsinks on the SB.


----------



## Turbotube

That could be it, but I have 4 big case fans. 2 pushing in, 2 pushing out. One of them is on the side pushing in right on the motherboard. I guess I leave overclocking for now and go with the stock settings.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Sad news from the east coast guys.........my 1055T has died.....I'm pretty sure.
I've ordered a 965BE C3/125w to replace it. I should have bought that in the first place..........I have no need for 6 cores, it's just a waste of energy and more heat.


BTW

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ng,2652-8.html

The 6 core actually doesn't use much more power, be it 1 or 6 cores active. They did a great job on scaling with the Thuban's...


----------



## nzhaystack

Anyone know if Newegg ships to New Zealand? lol NZ technology is expensive and ****!
Also i hit about 58 degrees max on my cpu now! (3.5ghz) Do you reckon i could get maybe 3.6 or 3.7?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Anyone know if Newegg ships to New Zealand? lol NZ technology is expensive and ****!
Also i hit about 58 degrees max on my cpu now! (3.5ghz) Do you reckon i could get maybe 3.6 or 3.7?


62c is the max for the 125w chip, 71c is for the 95w version. If you have the 125w chip I would suggest you get better cooling before you push that chip any further. Maybe even bring the OC down some as well, cause you are close to 62c...


----------



## ny_driver

Sure you can join, but you have to change your desktop background....it can't be the same as mine.







jus' kidding dude...welcome to the club!









Read the first post on how to join.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coolio831*


Can i join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1360945





Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


BTW

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ng,2652-8.html

The 6 core actually doesn't use much more power, be it 1 or 6 cores active. They did a great job on scaling with the Thuban's...


I still don't need 6 cores for anything, and after I RMA the 1055T it is for sale.

My 965BE will be here today..........I ordered it ~18 hours ago from the egg!!! 10 eggs for em' this time. I day shipping is amazing.

I'm excited for the unlocked multiplier. Never getting a locked multi again, at least not for overclocking. I'll have 965BE results here later today.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turbotube*


With FSB 240, CPU voltage 1.35V and CPU-NB voltage 1.25V I hit 60C in Prime95 after about 30mins, which I think is a bit too much. My stock voltages are 1.25V for CPU and about 1.15V for CPU-NB. With stock settings I hit 55C max in Prime95.

The minidump said Bug Check String: MEMORY_MANAGEMENT, Bug Check Code: 0x0000001a, Caused By Driver: ntoskrnl.exe, Caused By Address: ntoskrnl.exe+70740. I have ran Memtes86+ and haven't got any errors.


Though not the best overclocker by any means and quirky in many ways, your motherboard should be able to attain a stable 3.7-3.8 GHz overclock. My suggestions are to update the BIOS to latest possible version. Early versions were error ridden and very limiting. The second issue may relate to your power supply, which may be subject to voltage transients thereby compromising the stability of your board.

A motherboard supporting 2 x 4-pin ATX 12V Power connectors is always preferable. However, a steady and reliable power supply can often compensate for this.

You will find useless discussion relating to the stability of your board at this link: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=252410


----------



## Turbotube

Thanks for the help, but I already have the latest BIOS. Well, next time when I buy a computer I'll get a high end mobo and a processor with unlocked multiplier


----------



## ny_driver

My upgrade is here 23 hours after placing the order with the EGG


----------



## m1nt

hey, i'm in the process of overclocking my 1055t... this thread is really helpful btw. i have it at 3710 Mhz with 1.425 V and NB OC of 2385 Mhz with vNB = 1.3 V, and the HT at 1855 Mhz.

when i ran prime95 for five minutes, i got a max temp of 56C... is this OK, or should i lower the FSB a bit? the maximum i got off of [email protected] and stockfish 64-bit (free chess engine, uses all 6 cores) was 49C.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Here is what I have going on.

3300 at 236 x 14 !Vcore 1.31v)
HT 2123 (stock)
NB 2124 (stock)
Ram at 1573 8-9-8-20 (stock 1.5v)

I am getting wicked instability, i.e. explorer crashing, sata controller reporting inactive?, and other weird crap. Any thoughts?


----------



## Turbotube

I'm not an overclocker expert myself but I think you should increase CPU-NB voltage abit. Try 1.225V or 1.25V at first.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m1nt*


hey, i'm in the process of overclocking my 1055t... this thread is really helpful btw. i have it at 3710 Mhz with 1.425 V and NB OC of 2385 Mhz with vNB = 1.3 V, and the HT at 1855 Mhz.

when i ran prime95 for five minutes, i got a max temp of 56C... is this OK, or should i lower the FSB a bit? the maximum i got off of [email protected] and stockfish 64-bit (free chess engine, uses all 6 cores) was 49C.











You really should run prime95 longer than 5 minutes, some of the more heat producing runs aren't until later. I would suggest at least 2 hours, if not much longer. The max temp for is 62C, keep an eye on your temps while running prime.


----------



## m1nt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


You really should run prime95 longer than 5 minutes, some of the more heat producing runs aren't until later. I would suggest at least 2 hours, if not much longer. The max temp for is 62C, keep an eye on your temps while running prime.


thanks! i know 5 minutes is definitely not enough, but if i got to 56C in 5 minutes, do you think i should take down the FSB a bit? would it be safe for it to be at say, 58C max in prime for many hours? even the most CPU-intensive (100% on all 6-cores) applications i have besides prime95 ([email protected] and stockfish-64 bit chess engine) did not get that hot. so, i wonder if it is ok for like 56-58C max in prime, even though that is close to the maximum temperature for the CPU, as i will pretty much never get to that normally?


----------



## Phobos223

56-58 in prime is fine... I bet ya in gaming it won't get over 45C


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m1nt* 
thanks! i know 5 minutes is definitely not enough, but if i got to 56C in 5 minutes, do you think i should take down the FSB a bit? would it be safe for it to be at say, 58C max in prime for many hours? even the most CPU-intensive (100% on all 6-cores) applications i have besides prime95 ([email protected] and stockfish-64 bit chess engine) did not get that hot. so, i wonder if it is ok for like 56-58C max in prime, even though that is close to the maximum temperature for the CPU, as i will pretty much never get to that normally?

The hottest things you can run in Prime95 are small FFTs length 24-32K in place. I always run these first to make sure I'm not surpassing the thermal limits.

Up to and including 62C is safe (probably even a little above, who knows, AMD's mysterious thermal limits are based upon God knows what really given that their on-die diodes are so messed up).


----------



## Turbotube

Well, my 1055T started to throttle right on 62C, when I was playing around with voltages.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turbotube* 
Well, my 1055T started to throttle right on 62C, when I was playing around with voltages.

AMD chips don't have throttle built in...?


----------



## m1nt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
56-58 in prime is fine... I bet ya in gaming it won't get over 45C


Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
The hottest things you can run in Prime95 are small FFTs length 24-32K in place. I always run these first to make sure I'm not surpassing the thermal limits.

thank you!!


----------



## MaSumo

Hi All,
I just picked up the new 95W version of the 1055T and a Biostar 890FXE motherboard. For RAM I'm using DDR3 1333 G.SKILL RipJaws with stock timings of 7, 7, 7, 21.

I haven't overclocked in awhile, and never on an AMD platform. After doing some quick searching, I'm convinced that I can very easily bring this CPU to 4.0 ghz. However, whenever I change the bus speed closer to 250, my system either won't boot or Windows will lock up on boot. Is this a limitation of my RAM? Should I be going for something with 1600 speed if I want to hit 4ghz?

Here's a noobie mistake I'm probably making: when I check my memory speed on CPU-ID, the DRAM Frequency is in excess of the 1333 my RAM is rated for. For example, it'll read as 750, 750 x 2 = 1500 mhz = system instability eventually or no boot at all.

Any tips? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaSumo* 
Hi All,
I just picked up the new 95W version of the 1055T and a Biostar 890FXE motherboard. For RAM I'm using DDR3 1333 G.SKILL RipJaws with stock timings of 7, 7, 7, 21.

I haven't overclocked in awhile, and never on an AMD platform. After doing some quick searching, I'm convinced that I can very easily bring this CPU to 4.0 ghz. However, whenever I change the bus speed closer to 250, my system either won't boot or Windows will lock up on boot. Is this a limitation of my RAM? Should I be going for something with 1600 speed if I want to hit 4ghz?

Here's a noobie mistake I'm probably making: when I check my memory speed on CPU-ID, the DRAM Frequency is in excess of the 1333 my RAM is rated for. For example, it'll read as 750, 750 x 2 = 1500 mhz = system instability eventually or no boot at all.

Any tips? Thanks in advance.

Try dropping your RAM divider from x8.00 to x6.67 or x5.53.


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
My upgrade is here 23 hours after placing the order with the EGG









Does your 965 have more grunt than the 1055t. I am thinking of selling my 1055t and doing the same as what you have done









Let me know how to 965 is


----------



## GanjaSMK

ny_driver ~

How's the 965 clocking?!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turbotube* 
I'm not an overclocker expert myself but I think you should increase CPU-NB voltage abit. Try 1.225V or 1.25V at first.

So, newb question, but why is there a NBv and a CPU-NBv? Is it that the transfer pathway from cpu to nb has its own v or is it something else going on?


----------



## m1nt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
So, newb question, but why is there a NBv and a CPU-NBv? Is it that the transfer pathway from cpu to nb has its own v or is it something else going on?

CPU-NB = memory controller;
NB = northbridge chipset

i read here that you should only raise the vCPU-NB


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
My upgrade is here 23 hours after placing the order with the EGG









Yah the egg has been kicking but on shipping, wait your in NY, did you over night that or do they have an east coast warehouse?

I ordered a printer and a mouse yesterday morning before work and it was here today when I got home. Free shipping too!!


----------



## Coolio831

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Sure you can join, but you have to change your desktop background....it can't be the same as mine.







jus' kidding dude...welcome to the club!









Read the first post on how to join.










fixed

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/72...l#post10470471


----------



## ny_driver

Good news and Bad news........I got my 965BE today(good) and my system still doesn't work(bad). Must be the motherboard is bad and the 1055T lives!(good)
New board should be here Friday(good)

I might sell the 1055T cheap. Haven't decided for sure yet. It does 4.5GHz and might even be stable with enough voltage. Not that I would run prime on it and TRY to kill it with it overclocked/overvolted that much.

I'd like to get a 3dmark run in with 3x4890 and 4.5GHz.....I might actually get some HWBOT points for that.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Good news and Bad news........I got my 965BE today(good) and my system still doesn't work(bad). Must be the motherboard is bad and the 1055T lives!(good)
New board should be here Friday(good)

I might sell the 1055T cheap. Haven't decided for sure yet. It does 4.5GHz and might even be stable with enough voltage. Not that I would run prime on it and TRY to kill it with it overclocked/overvolted that much.

I'd like to get a 3dmark run in with 3x4890 and 4.5GHz.....I might actually get some HWBOT points for that.









Dude, total bummer on the dead board. Hey BTW - might want to get the OCZ RMA going quickly, looks like they won't be resupplying RAM RMA product. Just a heads up, there was a news thread posted about it that I read earlier!

What new board did you get?


----------



## ny_driver

I'm advance RMAing the Crosshair IV again.

I can't afford to be without memory. OCZ is pissing me off with this no advance RMA of the good stuff. We need to talk Ganja, and talk to them some more.

No skype...this laptop is a pain too. I'll try to get skype going so we can chat at least.


----------



## Metonymy

So my 95w is here and installed. Typing on the machine currently.

Yes, my temps are super crazy because of it mis-reading. This will be tough to adjust to. Also wondering why CPU-Z is showing 111W instead of 95W? It's at stock settings (for the time being).

And I need to disable CnQ to get my voltages to not fluctuate?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well, check this out:

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...l-no-more.html

That's probably why they won't advance stuff - because they're trying to keep stock up for incoming RMA and don't want to be more short on inventory than they already are.


----------



## ny_driver

I can't handle using this laptop...it has too many problems. Maybe I'll read that tomorrow.

I got my old skype account going. I added you.

I don't really care about their problems, I want some new memory. I stuck the bad one in the freezer for a couple days. Test it Friday or Saturday. I need to get the ticket info from you again, because it's on my dead computer right now. I'm going to call them up tomorrow. There is no reason they can't send me the replacement in advance if I give them my CC info to secure the return shipment. I'm not going to be able to send them the memory for almost 2 more weeks.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I sent the info again via Skype and added you.


----------



## Metonymy

Anyone who is close to or at 4.0 want to lend a hand and share their BIOS settings?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


So my 95w is here and installed. Typing on the machine currently.

Yes, my temps are super crazy because of it mis-reading. This will be tough to adjust to. Also wondering why CPU-Z is showing 111W instead of 95W? It's at stock settings (for the time being).

And I need to disable CnQ to get my voltages to not fluctuate?











My CPU-Z reads 141W instead of 125. http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/72...l#post10474358

Yes disable CnQ and C1
PS... Nice board!


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
My CPU-Z reads 141W instead of 125. http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/72...l#post10474358

Yes disable CnQ and C1
PS... Nice board!

Thank you. I have disabled both of those.

Can't get this thing to even post anywhere near 4.0 or 3.9.









***edit***

Must be getting closer. BSOD'ing while booting into windows now.

RAM needed more voltage and have adjusted the CPU/NB/VID a bit higher.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Thank you. I have disabled both of those.

Can't get this thing to even post anywhere near 4.0 or 3.9.









***edit***

Must be getting closer. BSOD'ing while booting into windows now.

RAM needed more voltage and have adjusted the CPU/NB/VID a bit higher.


What are your HT and NB speeds and voltages?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I sent the info again via Skype and added you.


Thanks, I saw you typing it there, but KB on laptop is not working and I was using my other KB trying to setup a 939 system on a TYAN Tomcat and I was too lazy to get another one out....nice BIOS on the TYAN..but I'm having trouble. I'll get it tomorrow. Waste some more time ***.....my replacement will be here Friday if I'm lucky.

I can't wait to play with this 965BE.


----------



## shaddix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
Yeah I thought that too. This is what I did to decide that to order another 1055t:
set vcore to 1.5v
set cpunb to 1.3v
htt ref to 286
cpu multi to 11 (3146)
cpunb multi to 9 (2574)
ht link to 7
loosen ram timings to 10-10-10-24-2t @15xxsomethingmhz 1.55v (stock is much tighter and lower voltage)

LinX pass 10 runs successfully with these settings on max ram setting.

Now all I do is bump cpu multi up to 14 to 4ghz. LinX reboots my machine before completing 1 pass at 1.5v. Bumping vcore up it finally passes 10 runs at 1.6v. Increasing CPU PLL voltage does not help. That said, prime95 is perfectly fine at 4ghz/1.5v, and so is everything else I've done with it, just linx crashes/errors.

Perhaps my mobo is the culprit? Maybe it just doesn't like the 95w versions?

I presume the lack of replies means I did this correctly and it's just an unlucky chip?


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


What are your HT and NB speeds and voltages?


Finally booted into Windows, but I know it's not fully stable. I'm getting closer and closer though.

Current settings (untested and pretty much guaranteed to not be stable):

CPU clock x14 = 4.004
CPU NB x7 = 2002
CPU Freq 286
HT Link Freq x7 = 2002
Mem clock x5.33 = 1524

CPU PLL 2.500 (stock)
DRAM 1.61
NB Voltage 1.23
HT Link 1.26
NB/PCIe/PLL 1.84
CPU NB VID 1.30
CPU Voltage 1.475


----------



## overclockerjames

FSB/Multiplier: 290x14.0
CPU Speed: 4060 mhz
NB Speed: ?
CPU Voltage: 1.552v
CPU-NB Voltage: ?
RAM Speed: 772mhz (386mhz) (3:4) @ 5-4-4-10 DDR2
Motherboard:  MA785GM-US2H (rev. 3.3)
Model: (125w or 95w) 125w


----------



## Metonymy

Upped a few voltages and gave LinX a spin. It's not stable, but I"m getting closer and closer.

I think will actually be able to get this thing stable at 4Ghz on air at 1.5V or less.

I'm just a bit worried about my NB temps. What do you all think?










CPU clock x14 = 4.004
CPU NB x8 = 2288
CPU Freq 286
HT Link Freq x7 = 2002
Mem clock x5.33 = 1524

CPU PLL 2.500 (stock)
DRAM 1.61
NB Voltage 1.23
HT Link 1.26
NB/PCIe/PLL 1.86
CPU NB VID 1.325
CPU Voltage 1.475


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


I presume the lack of replies means I did this correctly and it's just an unlucky chip?


Try upping your cpu-nb just a smiggin. Some people need 1.4v to get stable at 4ghz.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Upped a few voltages and gave LinX a spin. It's not stable, but I"m getting closer and closer.

I think will actually be able to get this thing stable at 4Ghz on air at 1.5V or less.

I'm just a bit worried about my NB temps. What do you all think?










CPU clock x14 = 4.004
CPU NB x8 = 2288
CPU Freq 286
HT Link Freq x7 = 2002
Mem clock x5.33 = 1524

CPU PLL 2.500 (stock)
DRAM 1.61
NB Voltage 1.23
HT Link 1.26
NB/PCIe/PLL 1.86
CPU NB VID 1.325
CPU Voltage 1.475

Try upping your NB to 2400+ speeds and see if that helps. Also keep an eye on your cpu-nb voltage, if you are still running into instability, try bumping it just a bit.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Try upping your NB to 2400+ speeds and see if that helps. Also keep an eye on your cpu-nb voltage, if you are still running into instability, try bumping it just a bit.


I'm just excited that it errored out without BSOD'ing or outright crashing. Shows that I'm pretty damn close to getting it right.

Took me 3 hours to go from stock to 4Ghz (near-stable).

MUUUUCH faster than my first OC on my Athlon II x4 630.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
I'm just excited that it errored out without BSOD'ing or outright crashing. Shows that I'm pretty damn close to getting it right.

Took me 3 hours to go from stock to 4Ghz (near-stable).

MUUUUCH faster than my first OC on my Athlon II x4 630.









Awesome.

My new cpu cooler gets here tomorrow, but cant get started on installing it til next week. I am only shooting for 3.5 or so on air. Stuck at 3.3 for now, though my temps on at 90*F day are hitting 58*C on prime runs. The new cooler should help keep my temps down enough to get some good ocing going.


----------



## Coolio831

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Upped a few voltages and gave LinX a spin. It's not stable, but I"m getting closer and closer.

I think will actually be able to get this thing stable at 4Ghz on air at 1.5V or less.

I'm just a bit worried about my NB temps. What do you all think?










CPU clock x14 = 4.004
CPU NB x8 = 2288
CPU Freq 286
HT Link Freq x7 = 2002
Mem clock x5.33 = 1524

CPU PLL 2.500 (stock)
DRAM 1.61
NB Voltage 1.23 try lowering to 1.19V
HT Link 1.26
NB/PCIe/PLL 1.86
CPU NB VID 1.325 1.33V
CPU Voltage 1.475 1.48/1.5V


Items in red are what was required for me to get 4.0GHz stable and stop getting errors in LinX. Passed 20 runs with all memory selected.


----------



## MaSumo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Try dropping your RAM divider from x8.00 to x6.67 or x5.53.


Thanks. I followed your advice and I'm at 3.8 GHz right now on 1.4V. Considering I have the 95W variant of the 1055T, does my voltage seem high?

My DRAM frequency is 725.4 MHz at 7-7-7-21 timings. Prime95 has been blending for the past 30 minutes without errors and hopefully will keep it up until tomorrow...


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaSumo*


Thanks. I followed your advice and I'm at 3.8 GHz right now on 1.4V. Considering I have the 95W variant of the 1055T, does my voltage seem high?

My DRAM frequency is 725.4 MHz at 7-7-7-21 timings. Prime95 has been blending for the past 30 minutes without errors and hopefully will keep it up until tomorrow...


Nope. I'd say it's right on target from what I'm seeing with my chip.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Nope. I'd say it's right on target from what I'm seeing with my chip.










WoW, then I must have bought a golden 1055T 125w 

I make 3.8Ghz at 1.36v lol. Is it a great chip or?


----------



## iSeries

I'm still testing all kinds of combos - probably a stupid question, but is it safe to run my 1600mhz RAM at 1665mhz?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


I'm still testing all kinds of combos - probably a stupid question, but is it safe to run my 1600mhz RAM at 1665mhz?


Yeah np, it should do it just fine


----------



## iSeries

Thanks kcuestag. I'm at work right now so can't test it, hence asking here. The RAM is rated at 1600mhz 7-8-7-20 @ 1.65v. I'm currently running these timings with no issues at 1.58v. If i bump up the speed to 1666mhz should I also increase the voltage to 1.65v?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Thanks kcuestag. I'm at work right now so can't test it, hence asking here. The RAM is rated at 1600mhz 7-8-7-20 @ 1.65v. I'm currently running these timings with no issues at 1.58v. If i bump up the speed to 1666mhz should I also increase the voltage to 1.65v?


Can't really tell, try it first without voltage bump, if you get error while stressing it with Linx, then go ahead and bump the voltage to 1.65v


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Thanks kcuestag. I'm at work right now so can't test it, hence asking here. The RAM is rated at 1600mhz 7-8-7-20 @ 1.65v. I'm currently running these timings with no issues at 1.58v. If i bump up the speed to 1666mhz should I also increase the voltage to 1.65v?


Try it at the voltage you have now, see how your tests pan out. Dont always go by what people tell you, your hardware may just hit those speeds at less power. You never know.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


WoW, then I must have bought a golden 1055T 125w 

I make 3.8Ghz at 1.36v lol. Is it a great chip or?


Mine is 3.85GHz & 1.384 with major vdroop down to 1.31v







125w FTW!


----------



## shaddix

Yeah if this second 95w doesn't work out I'm putting them both on ebay and ordering a second 125w part.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Mine is 3.85GHz & 1.384 with major vdroop down to 1.31v







125w FTW!


Indeed, 125W rulez!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


Yeah if this second 95w doesn't work out I'm putting them both on ebay and ordering a second 125w part.


It is pretty weird, it seems 95W versions on average need more voltage to hit 4Ghz than the 125w overall >.<


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


WoW, then I must have bought a golden 1055T 125w 

I make 3.8Ghz at 1.36v lol. Is it a great chip or?


my 125w is running at the same volts and speed


----------



## Phobos223

My 125W droops down to 1.26V when clocked at 3.5Ghz... full stable at full load, I love it. CPU temp steady at 32C load with that setting


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
My 125W droops down to 1.26V when clocked at 3.5Ghz... full stable at full load, I love it. CPU temp steady at 32C load with that setting









Well ****, I think I am going to have to try dropping my voltage a little seeing as I am only at 3.3....


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Well ****, I think I am going to have to try dropping my voltage a little seeing as I am only at 3.3....

Defintiely worth a shot, but mine is a freak of nature or somehting







At stock 2.8Ghz it pulls 1.3 something, and any higher or lower than 3.5 and it always pulls more! 3.5 is just the sweet spot

Crazy, I know. I really just stumbled upon this combo. but man, it is defintiely stable. Ran 24/7 all of last week at full COU/GPU load on BONIC without a single hitch


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Defintiely worth a shot, but mine is a freak of nature or somehting







At stock 2.8Ghz it pulls 1.3 something, and any higher or lower than 3.5 and it always pulls more! 3.5 is just the sweet spot

Crazy, I know. I really just stumbled upon this combo. but man, it is defintiely stable. Ran 24/7 all of last week at full COU/GPU load on BONIC without a single hitch

Thats with CnQ and C1 off?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Thats with CnQ and C1 off?

Yup. And spread spectrum ON although that shouldn't matter at all

Edit: Also, I believe I have it set in BIOS @ 1.3V (at work now so i cant check), but it droops to 1.26 at full load


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Yup. And spread spectrum ON although that shouldn't matter at all

Edit: Also, I believe I have it set in BIOS @ 1.3V (at work now so i cant check), but it droops to 1.26 at full load

I believe the reason for the drop is spread spectrum is on. I read that you should not have it on if your ocing!


----------



## swiftshinobi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
So my 95w is here and installed. Typing on the machine currently.

Yes, my temps are super crazy because of it mis-reading. This will be tough to adjust to. Also wondering why CPU-Z is showing 111W instead of 95W? It's at stock settings (for the time being).

And I need to disable CnQ to get my voltages to not fluctuate?










I'm pretty sure the rated 95W isn't the max TDP just like how my 125W reads up to 141W when under full load.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
I believe the reason for the drop is spread spectrum is on. I read that you should not have it on if your ocing!

Nah thats not causing the droop. Rule of thumb is you should turn it off when going really high as it can cause instablity, but I have tested my rig with it on and off, an I can actually go higher/more stable with it on so I left it.

Of course all cpus and MB are different. My MB is a CHIV, and I know some guys that turn it off with that board.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
WoW, then I must have bought a golden 1055T 125w 

I make 3.8Ghz at 1.36v lol. Is it a great chip or?

I definitely haven't found what my stable settings are. I know I'm close, but I haven't tried turning down the CPU voltage. I want to get it stable and then start lowering one item at a time to see if I can keep stability.

In no way am I claiming to be stable as of yet. Just good enough to be up and running without crashing immediately.


----------



## MaSumo

My final results (stable after 10 hours of Prime95 blending) are below.










*I'm concerned that Core Temp (right window) displays cores #1-5 as only using an x4 multiplier.* Shouldn't these cores be clocked the same as core #0? My Cinebench score was only 2.9. Also, converting a video that took 2.5 hours on my 3.6 GHz E8400 took the same amount of time on the 1055T.

Maybe something isn't right?


----------



## Phobos223

^^ yea man, something is defintiely wrong if the multi is stuck on 4x at full load.... that should only happen when no load. You got Cool and Quite disabled?

Your cinebench score should be ~6.8ish at that speed (I think thats what mine was at 3.8)


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaSumo* 
My final results (stable after 10 hours of Prime95 blending) are below.










*I'm concerned that Core Temp (right window) displays cores #1-5 as only using an x4 multiplier.* Shouldn't these cores be clocked the same as core #0? My Cinebench score was only 2.9. Also, converting a video that took 2.5 hours on my 3.6 GHz E8400 took the same amount of time on the 1055T.

Maybe something isn't right?

I'm concerned that you're using Core Temp to monitor anything at all!









Use HWMonitor, AMD Overdrive (not for the overclocking), Everest. Those will surely provide you with _*much*_ more accurate information.


----------



## shaddix

I use coretemp to watch load, clock speed, and vid


----------



## MaSumo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
^^ yea man, something is defintiely wrong if the multi is stuck on 4x at full load.... that should only happen when no load. You got Cool and Quite disabled?

Your cinebench score should be ~6.8ish at that speed (I think thats what mine was at 3.8)

I disabled Cool N' Quiet, C1E, and Turbo Mode in the BIOS. Just ran the OpenGL test on Cinebench and my score was only 20.74. I have a stock HD 5850, and this score is 9 points less than an HD 4870!

Something is definitely not right- any suggestions? I'm pretty new to overclocking so I might have screwed something up that's obvious.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
I use coretemp to watch load, clock speed, and vid

Core Temp is not a good monitoring program, but to each his own.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaSumo* 
I disabled Cool N' Quiet, C1E, and Turbo Mode in the BIOS. Just ran the OpenGL test on Cinebench and my score was only 20.74. I have a stock HD 5850, and this score is 9 points less than an HD 4870!

Something is definitely not right- any suggestions? I'm pretty new to overclocking so I might have screwed something up that's obvious.

It's going to be hard to help without filling in your system specs. They can be found in your control panel (marked User CP in the black line up top).


----------



## shaddix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Core Temp is not a good monitoring program, but to each his own.

What is wrong with it


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
What is wrong with it










It has shown more misreadings and more inaccurate information compared to a lot of others out there.

I always suggest using HWMonitor, AMD Overdrive (not always the best choice), and of course Everest. Everest is usually the best out of all. But for sake of temperature and a light program, HWMonitor is the best to use.

Everest will give you more detailed information, down to specific voltages.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaSumo* 
I disabled Cool N' Quiet, C1E, and Turbo Mode in the BIOS. Just ran the OpenGL test on Cinebench and my score was only 20.74. I have a stock HD 5850, and this score is 9 points less than an HD 4870!

Something is definitely not right- any suggestions? I'm pretty new to overclocking so I might have screwed something up that's obvious.

Yae man something is definitely not right. One thing to try is download tmonitor, its a program from the CPUZ guys, it will show you activity on all ocres as well as core speed. Run prime95 on all cores, and see what the speeds are for each core. you will probalby have 1 or 2 reporting a little less than the others, but definitely not 4x multi.

If all esle fails, reset the CMOS and try again with stock settings.


----------



## MaSumo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
It's going to be hard to help without filling in your system specs. They can be found in your control panel (marked User CP in the black line up top).

Whoops, forgot to fill that out earlier. It's now been filled with all relevant information.


----------



## Kamakazi

The 4x multi is a problem with the mobo.

Be sure you have the latest BIOS.

Also, it seems to happen when things are exactly stable, or you push the board too far. it bumps it down to 4x.

I have this problem on my board as well. When I get home from work tonight I will let you know how I fix it on mine. Last time it happened I just had to drop it back down to stock and work my way back up on my OC with different voltages, then I wanted to push a bit further and it happened again.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaSumo* 
Whoops, forgot to fill that out earlier. It's now been filled with all relevant information.

That board shouldn't be giving you many problems, I'm pretty sure you may have set some of your BIOS up incorrectly. Definitely get the latest BIOS as well if you haven't already, that's important.

But this chip and that board should pair really well together and you should have no issues overclocking it (if you know what you're doing).


----------



## MaSumo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
The 4x multi is a problem with the mobo.

Be sure you have the latest BIOS.

Also, it seems to happen when things are exactly stable, or you push the board too far. it bumps it down to 4x.

I have this problem on my board as well. When I get home from work tonight I will let you know how I fix it on mine. Last time it happened I just had to drop it back down to stock and work my way back up on my OC with different voltages, then I wanted to push a bit further and it happened again.

Thanks for the heads up. I'm not too confident in my overclocking skills, but this is reassuring regardless.









I reset the CMOS and all cores are functioning properly after I did a milder OC to just 3.6 GHz. The VID is set to 1.3V this time instead of 1.4- let's see how this works out.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaSumo* 
Thanks for the heads up. I'm not too confident in my overclocking skills, but this is reassuring regardless.









I reset the CMOS and all cores are functioning properly after I did a milder OC to just 3.6 GHz. The VID is set to 1.3V this time instead of 1.4- let's see how this works out.

I actually think it likes to reset things when you push the mobo too far, not the CPU. So you have to watch your NB v and the like. But I can't really confirm this.


----------



## Kamakazi

MaSumo

Here is how I fixed my problem.

In the BIOS I dropped from 286x14 to 285x14
Upped my NB overvoltage by one notch
Set my RAM timing to auto

It is now at x14 on all cores. I can be more specific if you need me to.


----------



## MaSumo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
MaSumo

Here is how I fixed my problem.

In the BIOS I dropped from 286x14 to 285x14
Upped my NB overvoltage by one notch
Set my RAM timing to auto

It is now at x14 on all cores. I can be more specific if you need me to.

Thanks Kamakazi. I'll give those settings a shot when I get home later tonight. My goal is hit 3.8GHz with 7-7-7-21 timings if possible. I'll send you a PM with the motherboard specific questions, so this thread won't go off-topic.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaSumo*


Thanks Kamakazi. I'll give those settings a shot when I get home later tonight. My goal is hit 3.8GHz with 7-7-7-21 timings if possible. I'll send you a PM with the motherboard specific questions, so this thread won't go off-topic.










I hit 4.0Ghz with 7-7-7-20-27-1T. I have faith you can do it.


----------



## Kamakazi

Yeah, not sure what exactly my RAM is at currently. I just still have it set to auto.


----------



## Kamakazi

Okay my RAM is

Freq: 560.0 MHz
FSB: DRAM 1:2
6-6-6-15-20-1T

I could probably up the speed a bit, but I might have to fiddle with timings at that point.


----------



## MaSumo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


Okay my RAM is

Freq: 560.0 MHz
FSB: DRAM 1:2
6-6-6-15-20-1T

I could probably up the speed a bit, but I might have to fiddle with timings at that point.


I'm 30 minutes into blending with 3.8 GHz and 7-7-7-21 timings. Core VID is set to 1.4V (still high IMO- maybe I have a mislabeled 125W







) and NB VID is set to 1.25V. Everything is at 14x so its just a matter of making sure everything is stable at this point.

Also, slightly off-topic: I'm watching TMonitor while Prime95 is running. Should I be concerned when the GHz and corresponding "bars" dip for a few seconds every minute or so?


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaSumo*


I'm 30 minutes into blending with 3.8 GHz and 7-7-7-21 timings. Core VID is set to 1.4V (still high IMO- maybe I have a mislabeled 125W







) and NB VID is set to 1.25V. Everything is at 14x so its just a matter of making sure everything is stable at this point.

Also, slightly off-topic: I'm watching TMonitor while Prime95 is running. Should I be concerned when the GHz and corresponding "bars" dip for a few seconds every minute or so?


Good to hear things seem to be working well.


----------



## kcuestag

Hey guys!

I have a hard decission,

Which OC would you guys keep out of these 2?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354257

Or 4Ghz with ~1140Mhz ram?

MAybe at 4Ghz since my RAM is so low I could try and lower the timings from CL9 to CL 8 or CL7 ?

It seems with my current motherboard BIOS I can't go past that on RAM while at 4Ghz, it is a BIOS problem I've been told.

What would you prefer?


----------



## GanjaSMK

I would prefer speedier RAM, as the performance by 200Mhz on the CPU cycle will not benefit much more than perhaps a mere few FPS in gaming.

The faster RAM and lower overclock gets my vote, like I said before.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I would prefer speedier RAM, as the performance by 200Mhz on the CPU cycle will not benefit much more than perhaps a mere few FPS in gaming.

The faster RAM and lower overclock gets my vote, like I said before.










Thanks (Again







).

I'll give a try to the newer BIOS (F8l, I'm on F8k atm) and see if I can get 4Ghz with speedier RAM, if not, I'll stay at 3.8Ghz then, which is a very nice OC considering it's only @ 1.36v









Thanks again!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thanks (Again







).

I'll give a try to the newer BIOS (F8l, I'm on F8k atm) and see if I can get 4Ghz with speedier RAM, if not, I'll stay at 3.8Ghz then, which is a very nice OC considering it's only @ 1.36v









Thanks again!










Sounds like a plan!

I think you'll gain more benefit from having faster RAM and overall system response than to a higher CPU clock. I know that's what I'd choose if I were in your same position.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Sounds like a plan!

I think you'll gain more benefit from having faster RAM and overall system response than to a higher CPU clock. I know that's what I'd choose if I were in your same position.


Thanks









I'll try it, if it doesn't work, i'll leave it at 3.8Ghz and tighter the timings


----------



## RDx

Just upgraded out a Pentium D 925 and XFX 630i (Good Riddance!) ... I got some nooby queries, if anyone could help.

*Firstly ....*
I don't understand how Turbo Core works. I ran the Everest CPU Queen benchmark @ 6 cores and got a score of *26,489* @ 2.8Ghz.

I then lowered the parameters to 3 cores .... and got a score of 14434 @ 2.8Ghz







. Am I missing out on something?? I thought Turbo Core would work and the benchmark would run at 3.3Ghz.

PS - Turbo Core is enabled in the BIOS and I am using the latest BIOS available (F7).

*Secondly .... *
Everest reports my CPU temperature as 51c ... but each individual core temp as 37c. So what is my CPU temperature ultimately??










Note : Core Temp 0.99.7 is also reporting a temperature of 37c.


----------



## kcuestag

Your CPU's real temp is 51


----------



## RDx

Thanks .....

What about the Turbo Core query?

Quote:



I don't understand how Turbo Core works. I ran the Everest CPU Queen benchmark @ 6 cores and got a score of *26,489* @ 2.8Ghz.

I then lowered the parameters to 3 cores .... and got a score of 14434 @ 2.8Ghz







. Am I missing out on something?? I thought Turbo Core would work and the benchmark would run at 3.3Ghz.

PS - Turbo Core is enabled in the BIOS and I am using the latest BIOS available (F7).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RDx*


Thanks .....

What about the Turbo Core query?


I'm sorry, I cannot give you any help on that, right after I bought my X6 1055T I disabled C&Q and Turbo Boost and OC'ed it all the way to 4Ghz, never bothered with Turbo Boost, but I did see with Linx it went from 2.8Ghz to 3.3Ghz, so yours is acting weird.

Do you have latest BIOS supporting X6?


----------



## RDx

Yes I'm sure about that. As soon as I got the motherboard I updated via Live Update to F7 (from F5) ....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RDx*


Yes I'm sure about that. As soon as I got the motherboard I updated via Live Update to F7 (from F5) ....


What cooler are you using? You could always ignore that and go OC it a bit to 3.4Ghz which should do fine on stock voltage.


----------



## RDx

The Stock Cooler which came with it unfortunately. Not sure if I should OC with the stock cooler, its bad enough that I stay in a warm environment (India) .....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RDx*


The Stock Cooler which came with it unfortunately. Not sure if I should OC with the stock cooler, its bad enough that I stay in a warm environment (India) .....


You could try to get 3.4Ghz on stock voltage, you'll have same temps









3.4Ghz should be stable without any voltage increase, just disable Cool&Quiet, C1E and Turbo Boost, and just increase FSB to have multiplier 14x "XXX" fsb and get 3.4Ghz







Should do fine without any voltage bump.


----------



## RDx

Thanks for the suggestion kcuestag. Will just do try that and post results ....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RDx*


Thanks for the suggestion kcuestag. Will just do try that and post results ....


No problem







If you need anything, just let us know







I'll try to help you as far as my knowledge can go


----------



## RDx

Thanks a lot!!

Successfully booted into 3.4Ghz. FSB is 242 .... Cpu Queen Score is up by 5000 points to 31,376 (compared to 26,489 Stock-1055T and 3,700 Pentium D-3.8Ghz). Plus -as you said- temps seem to be the same .... Awesome







!

Stress testing it right now ...


----------



## RDx

Update: Been stress tesing it with Prime95. Load Temperatures are up to 64c (constant) even with the Stock HSF whirring to an insanely noisy 6535rpm (didn't know the bugger could go so fast ) ....

Should I come down to 3Ghz ?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RDx*


Update: Been stress tesing it with Prime95. Load Temperatures are up to 64c (constant) even with the Stock HSF whirring to an insanely noisy 6535rpm (didn't know the bugger could go so fast ) ....

Should I come down to 3Ghz ?


You're way too hot on that. You need to be under 62c!


----------



## RDx

Its down to 3.0Ghz. Won't try more till I get a cabinet and HSF .....


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RDx*


Update: Been stress tesing it with Prime95. Load Temperatures are up to 64c (constant) even with the Stock HSF whirring to an insanely noisy 6535rpm (didn't know the bugger could go so fast ) ....

Should I come down to 3Ghz ?


Here are the settings that work for me using the F7 BIOS available for your motherboard. Please turn the Core Performance Boost off. When three cores are operating, your threaded CPU benches, such as CPU Queen, will be halved. Using my settings with disabled onboard GPU, your CPU Queen score will be 38000. I might add that I am a bit disturbed by your CPUVID. Is this the result of Turbo Core? With Turbo Core off, it should report 1.29 or 1.30 V:

MB Intelligent Tweaker: (Default except)
IGX Configuration -> VGA Core Clock Control may be set as high as 800 MHz, but heats up North Bridge
CPU Performance Boost -> Disable
CPU Clock Ratio -> 14X
CPU Northbridge Frequency -> 9X (10X w/ IGP OC)
CPU Host Clock Control -> Manual 
CPU Frequency -> 280 (275 w/ IGP OC)
HT Link Ratio -> 8X
Set Memory Clock -> Manual
Memory Clock -> X5.33
System Voltage Control -> Manual
DDR3 Voltage Control -> +0.05
NorthBridge Volt Control -> +0.1
SouthBridge Volt Control -> +0.1 or Normal
CPU NB VID Control -> +0.15 (0.175 w/ IGP OC)
CPU Voltage Control -> +0.125

Advanced BIOS Features: (Default except)
AMD K8 Cool&Quiet Control -> Disabled
Init Display First -> OnChipVGA

PC Health Status: (Default except)
CPU Warning Temperature -> 60 C
CPU FAN Fail Warning -> Enabled
SYSTEM FAN Fail Warning -> Enabled
System Smart FAN Control -> Disabled


----------



## iSeries

There seem to be four schools of thought on oc'ing the CPUNB. One is don't bother, you're not going to notice any real-world difference. Another is the opposite - push it as far as you can. Another relies on math to work out the optiumum setting - (RAM speed / 2) x 3. Yet another also requires some maths to work out - (CPU Speed x 2) / 3.15. Both math methods seem to state that going beyond your optimal setting will decrease performance.

Currently I've gone back to oc'ing the CPU to 3.5ghz (14 x 250) with my RAM running at 1666mhz. Using the RAM math method (in my case 833mhz x 3 = 2499) setting the CPUNB to 2500 is optimal. However using the CPU speed math method (in my case 7000mhz / 3.15 = 2222mhz) setting the CPUNB to 2250 is optimal.

I'm just looking for some guidance from the experienced oc'ers round here - what should I set the CPUNB to? Stock 2000mhz? 2250mhz? 2500mhz? Or crank it up to 11?

Also, completely unrelated - is 4 hours of Prime95 enough to determine stability?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
There seem to be four schools of thought on oc'ing the CPUNB. One is don't bother, you're not going to notice any real-world difference. Another is the opposite - push it as far as you can. Another relies on math to work out the optiumum setting - (RAM speed / 2) x 3. Yet another also requires some maths to work out - (CPU Speed x 2) / 3.15. Both math methods seem to state that going beyond your optimal setting will decrease performance.

Currently I've gone back to oc'ing the CPU to 3.5ghz (14 x 250) with my RAM running at 1666mhz. Using the RAM math method (in my case 833mhz x 3 = 2499) setting the CPUNB to 2500 is optimal. However using the CPU speed math method (in my case 7000mhz / 3.15 = 2222mhz) setting the CPUNB to 2250 is optimal.

I'm just looking for some guidance from the experienced oc'ers round here - what should I set the CPUNB to? Stock 2000mhz? 2250mhz? 2500mhz? Or crank it up to 11?

Also, completely unrelated - is 4 hours of Prime95 enough to determine stability?

For stability, its usually recommended that 24 hours of prime is good, others think several hours of prime with Linx is best. Its really up to you, and what you have planned for your system. I use just a couple hours of prime, seeing as I game, my cpu wont be getting hit that hard. I fold as well which is why I tend to use prime with linx to make sure my oc can handle folding.

As for your CPUNB, I would suggest that you try both, run some tests, and see what the results are. I do know that as you OC your cpu, it needs to communicate information faster, thus upping the CPUNB. I believe my CPUNB is at 2400 at a modist 3.4Ghz. I will push it to 2500 when I get my new cooler, with a 3.5Ghz OC.


----------



## ny_driver

I have heard also that 3x RAM speed for NB is the rule of thumb. I've also heard that there is no need to exceed 3GHz NB with less than 2000MHz memory, which follows the rule.

The NB gets stressed ~3 hours into prime blend with the 512 something or other test, so 4 hours is pretty stable....unless you fold, then maybe not.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
There seem to be four schools of thought on oc'ing the CPUNB. One is don't bother, you're not going to notice any real-world difference. Another is the opposite - push it as far as you can. Another relies on math to work out the optiumum setting - (RAM speed / 2) x 3. Yet another also requires some maths to work out - (CPU Speed x 2) / 3.15. Both math methods seem to state that going beyond your optimal setting will decrease performance.

Currently I've gone back to oc'ing the CPU to 3.5ghz (14 x 250) with my RAM running at 1666mhz. Using the RAM math method (in my case 833mhz x 3 = 2499) setting the CPUNB to 2500 is optimal. However using the CPU speed math method (in my case 7000mhz / 3.15 = 2222mhz) setting the CPUNB to 2250 is optimal.

I'm just looking for some guidance from the experienced oc'ers round here - what should I set the CPUNB to? Stock 2000mhz? 2250mhz? 2500mhz? Or crank it up to 11?

Also, completely unrelated - is 4 hours of Prime95 enough to determine stability?


Dude get that sucker up to 3Ghz. All that real world no difference is BS. First, try some synthetic benches like sandra... scores are crazy high with 3ghz NB, especially memory bandwidth. As far as real world goes, in gaming you probably wont notice the extra couple frames, but in folding or crunching BONIC work units when my NB is @ 3Ghz it is MUUUUUCH faster

Just make sure when you go that high that you drop the HT down and keep it around ~2000-2200


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
There seem to be four schools of thought on oc'ing the CPUNB. One is don't bother, you're not going to notice any real-world difference. Another is the opposite - push it as far as you can. Another relies on math to work out the optiumum setting - (RAM speed / 2) x 3. Yet another also requires some maths to work out - (CPU Speed x 2) / 3.15. Both math methods seem to state that going beyond your optimal setting will decrease performance.

Currently I've gone back to oc'ing the CPU to 3.5ghz (14 x 250) with my RAM running at 1666mhz. Using the RAM math method (in my case 833mhz x 3 = 2499) setting the CPUNB to 2500 is optimal. However using the CPU speed math method (in my case 7000mhz / 3.15 = 2222mhz) setting the CPUNB to 2250 is optimal.

I'm just looking for some guidance from the experienced oc'ers round here - what should I set the CPUNB to? Stock 2000mhz? 2250mhz? 2500mhz? Or crank it up to 11?

Also, completely unrelated - is 4 hours of Prime95 enough to determine stability?

The brief answer is that overclocking your Northbridge link up to about 3000 MHz should not hurt your memory and cache performance, which can easily be benchmarked using Everest. The longer answer is that the optimal performance occurs at some value that is dependent on architecture. There was an excellent article on this matter, which I cannot locate at the moment. However, I can offer these as a partial substitute:

HERE IT IS:
******http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...-clock-is-best

** http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=596023
http://www.overclockers.com/the-impo...the-phenom-ii/

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2792/6
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...g-i7,2325.html
http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=160
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...-vs-speed.html
http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=get...e&articID=1057

One further consideration is your memory latency. I managed 1666 Mhz with 9-9-9-30 timings. For most purposes, you are better off with a slightly lower memory frequency and tigther timings. I like 1492 MHz with 7-7-7-16 timings. As you continue to raise your HT clock, you will probably find that it is beneficial to drop your DDR3 multiplier to 5.33x.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal*
Wow, didn't expect this cind of help, Thanks








i'm currently running memory @ 1562 mhz c8-8-8-24
so raising the NB to 3g will set the RAM freq to its position, then thats what i'll do.
My NB is @~2650mhz and i think it made some difference from 2k.
DDR3 multi i havent seen yet, but i'll find it
thanks for your help, i o u one x)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *christoph*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*
You are best off running your RAM at stock voltages with mild overclocking. The OCZ PC10666 Platinum series run very well at 1466 and 1492 MHz at stock voltage and 7-7-7-16-1T timings. At 1600 MHz and 9-9-9-30-2T timings, they not only suffer in terms of performance and bandwidth, but also yield memory test errors. You can run your memory above stock frequencies, but you will benefit more from tighter timings like CL6 and CL7. See the article below:

ok???
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...-clock-is-best




Re: Frequency vs. Timings

You will likely find a performance gain equivalent of about 150 MHz for every reduction in the leading increments of latency. Therefore, in order to match the memory performance of your 1800 MHz CL 9 RAM, you will be required to raise your DDR3 frequency to 1500 MHz with 7-7-7-16-1T timings. I believe that you should be able to achieve this with less volatge than in the former scenario. Moreover, the higher frequencies are liable to destabilize the IMC.

Look at this reference:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=3

I have posted others that account for the third variable, NB link frequency.

Please report back to me regarding your results.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout*
If you look aty my post, those were the timings and speed I had, actually I think it was 6-7-7-18-11-1t @ 1451 mhz.

Memtest gave better results at 1800mhz. It shows all that in the screen shots.

http://www.overclock.net/10902041-post3066.html

Indeed, they are! Are you asking me how to raise your DDR3 frequency by 3.5% in order to eliminate the performance disparity? The best way that I can think of is to raise your HT reference clock by 10 MHz. This should be a trivial feat using your configuration. If you cringe at the slightly higher Vcore, then I suggest you drop your CPU multiplier to 13.5X. This will also raise your NB link frequency and your memory benchmarks will outperform the 1800 MHz settings. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout*
Actually I'm not asking you anything. Just showing you my findings, you pm'd me remember.

So it seems! Therefore, I leave the decision as to whether to implement my recommendations and report any results or conclusions entirely to your discretion. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout*
I've messed around a little with my oc but it seems that other configs all take more vcore. And that I'm doing it just to do it as I dont really need 3.8ghz as it is.

So I always go back to this config. I may take you up and see if dropping to 13.5 multi will beat out the 1800mhz.

You may actually find that lower multipliers allow you to lower your Vcore slightly. I was able to raise my CPU frequency by 50 MHz with the 13X multiplier without increasing my Vcore. However, the higher RAM frequency did not justify the looser timings and, in addition, reported memory errors. If your RAM can tolerate the higher frequencies without compromising latency, lowering the CPU multiplier is definitely a benefit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout*
I think it required some more volts on my cpu/nb. I'll play with it some more when I get a chance.

Absolutely correct! You may use my approximate formula:

CPU NB voltage = 1.15 + 0.00076*(NB freq - 2520) V

If you set the HT ref clock to 282 MHz and the NB multiplier to 10X, your CPU NB will need about 1.38 V.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout*
1.38 huh that sounds pretty high. I think right now I have it set at 1.22.
So what so you figure one would need for a 300 ref clock. I've seen posts saying not to go over 1.35 on the CPU/NB

Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk

Your CPU NB voltage is unusually low for the Crosshair IV, but not unprecedented. Have you modified the other two NB voltages? In any event, the formula suggests that you will need to increase your CPU NB voltage by 0.076 V to about 1.3 V. Very safe, indeed! Please report to me when you have finished testing. Thank you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout*
I played around for a minute last night but I could hardly get it to boot. I think I needed to loosen up the timings some. This weekend I should have some more time to play.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RDx* 
Update: Been stress tesing it with Prime95. Load Temperatures are up to 64c (constant) even with the Stock HSF whirring to an insanely noisy 6535rpm (didn't know the bugger could go so fast ) ....

Should I come down to 3Ghz ?

Thats actually pretty good for the stock cooler.... Liek the others said though way to hot. Although nothing will get your CPU as hot a s prime will, so you are ok for normal useage, and even gaming. I ran mine for a bit with the stock HSF before I got my water loop up. @ 4Ghz it would hit almost 70C full load in prime, but playing crysis would only get up to like 45-50.

You will be good to go once you get a decent cooler


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Hey guys!

I have a hard decission,

Which OC would you guys keep out of these 2?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1354257

Or 4Ghz with ~1140Mhz ram?

MAybe at 4Ghz since my RAM is so low I could try and lower the timings from CL9 to CL 8 or CL7 ?

It seems with my current motherboard BIOS I can't go past that on RAM while at 4Ghz, it is a BIOS problem I've been told.

What would you prefer?

I'm running similar speeds. Heres what I'm running my cas 7 1600mhz Ecos at. Anyone think I should try to do better?


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ lights out try putting your tRC down to 11. Might not work with your RAMs, but it works for mine and I have seen others with the Gskills able to hit that mark.

Are your sticks rated for 1600MHz? If so, when running at only ~1450 you may be able to tighten up to 7-7-7-*18*-11

might as well give it a shot!


----------



## lightsout

ok I'll try it thanks. Whats the best way to test the ram to see if its stable at those timings? Prime? memtest? Yes ny ran is rated at 1600.

Edit: Set it at those timings, now I just need to stress it. Time for work though.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
ok I'll try it thanks. Whats the best way to test the ram to see if its stable at those timings? Prime? memtest? Yes ny ran is rated at 1600.

Edit: Set it at those timings, now I just need to stress it. Time for work though.

Best way would be to rock memtest86 for a few hours. I can't remember what the limit is, but I know you have to get 2 instances going to test 4GB of ram.... somthing like 1800 MB each or something... google it and you will see.

Anyways, if you can run that for a few hours with 0 errors, you should be good to go. After that maybe do a prime blend for a bit but thats just for good measure!

Also since you going ~200mhz less than rated speed if those setting are stable might as well shoot for CAS 6 if you can! Worst case scenario you Bsod and reset back to 777-18


----------



## m1nt

hey, can I join the club?











i set it at 14 x 265 and 1.4375v in BIOS, but it's 3722 and 1.464 in CPU-Z. NB OC = 2385, vNB = 1.3, HT = 2393

max 52C in [email protected] (been running it for more than a day)


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m1nt* 
hey, can I join the club?











i set it at 14 x 265 and 1.4375v in BIOS, but it's 3722 and 1.464 in CPU-Z. NB OC = 2385, vNB = 1.3, HT = 2393

max 52C in [email protected] (been running it for more than a day)

Read post # 1


----------



## m1nt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Read post # 1

the part about the 2-3 weeks? or the format...

Member = m1nt
CPU OC = 3.72GHz
NB OC = 2.39GHz
vCore = 1.464v *(or would it be what it says in cpu-z or in BIOS, in BIOS it's 1.4375v)*
vNB = 1.3v
RAM Speed = 1418MHz (DDR3)
FSB = 265
Mult = 14
Motherboard = ASUS M4A87TD EVO

sorry, and thanks


----------



## Phobos223

^^ welcome dude







Nice OC btw


----------



## IdPlease

1055t @ 3800 by IDPlease, on Flickr

Mine doing 3.8 just nice







.. need a better cooler tho







hits 64c prime after about 5 mins







.. but, I have the swiftech pump (mcp655), swiftech rad (120.2) and a bay res, just need to get the cpu block now. Any recommendations ?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 

1055t @ 3800 by IDPlease, on Flickr

Mine doing 3.8 just nice







.. need a better cooler tho







hits 64c prime after about 5 mins







.. but, I have the swiftech pump (mcp655), swiftech rad (120.2) and a bay res, just need to get the cpu block now. Any recommendations ?

Nice dude! I have to recommend the EK Supreme HF. I have it and it rocks man. It is the best performing block out right now. Also the Koolance 360 is good if that is your cup of tea. If you have a MicroCenter around your house they usually have the EK block for around $75 which is cheaper than most places online!

If you want, cehck out my work log, I have installation pics of that block, and temp testing with 2 different rads.


----------



## Phobos223

Also, IDPlease, drop your HT multi down a click. Try to keep that dude around 2000-2200 will help with stablility when you go higher. Over 2200 gives you no performance increase







Also, bump up your ram divider so you can hit 1600 that your sticks are rated for


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Also, IDPlease, drop your HT multi down a click. Try to keep that dude around 2000-2200 will help with stablility when you go higher. Over 2200 gives you no performance increase







Also, bump up your ram divider so you can hit 1600 that your sticks are rated for

Next divider for me is 6.66 and that takes it upto 1812 why over spec.

I could drop the multiplier down to 13 and then up it that way, but then it makes me want to go and cook bacon and eggs on the cpu!

Will wait till I get a decent block, This--> EK HF (I in the UK and they going for good prices here), got a top notch pump (or they used to be) just need rest of the gubbins now. Will drop the HT also, thanks for that.

Will defo go and have a look see on your build..

Id


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
Next divider for me is 6.66 and that takes it upto 1812 why over spec.

I could drop the multiplier down to 13 and then up it that way, but then it makes me want to go and cook bacon and eggs on the cpu!

Will wait till I get a decent block, This--> EK HF (I in the UK and they going for good prices here), got a top notch pump (or they used to be) just need rest of the gubbins now. Will drop the HT also, thanks for that.

Will defo go and have a look see on your build..

Id


Makes sense... once you get your waterblock, try out 308x13 for 4Ghz and that will bring that ram up to ~1600.


----------



## iSeries

@ Headless Fansprings - many thanks for the links. The first link is where I'd read that CPUNB should be (CPU speed x 2) / 3.15.

Just to clarify, here are my exact settings currently:

CPU: 3500mhz (250 x 14) @ 1.3v
CPUNB: 2250mhz
HT: 2000mhz
RAM: 1665 (65mhz above spec) with timings of 7-8-7-20 @ 1.65v (as per their spec).

Are you saying I should be reducing the speed of my RAM? With the above settings I ran Prime95 for 4 hours with no errors, with a max CPU temp of 53c.

Also, if I needed to give a little more voltage to my CPUNB (if I decide to raise it to 2500mhz) what is the correct voltage to raise? (In my BIOS there is 'Northbridge Volt Control' and 'CPU NB Vid Control'.)


----------



## Phobos223

^^ iSeries that looks good man! Leave the ram right there since its stable, and bust that NB up to 2.5, you might not even have to inrease the voltage. If you are in doubt, put on AUTO. Should work ok for that OC


----------



## kcuestag

Hey people got a question.

My RAM CL9 is at 9-9-9-24-2T.

Stock voltage 1.5v

If I put it on 1.7v, what OC on timings should I give it? like 7-7-7-20-1T? or what specific numbers? I never tighten a RAM timings.


----------



## kcuestag

Ok this is what I got (8-8-8-24-1T):

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1364709

Did 10 Linx runs and it seemed to be stable.

I tried 7-7-7-20-1T with 1.7v (Stock voltage on RAM CL9 is 1.5v) and I got a BSOD before logging into windows.

Any tips/help?


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hey people got a question.

My RAM CL9 is at 9-9-9-24-2T.

Stock voltage 1.5v

If I put it on 1.7v, what OC on timings should I give it? like 7-7-7-20-1T? or what specific numbers? I never tighten a RAM timings.


Play around and find out! You'll know very quickly if it's not stable.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Play around and find out! You'll know very quickly if it's not stable.










Check my last post


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Check my last post










Sorry, at work and multi-tasking. I shouldn't be on here.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


@ Headless Fansprings - many thanks for the links. The first link is where I'd read that CPUNB should be (CPU speed x 2) / 3.15.

Just to clarify, here are my exact settings currently:

CPU: 3500mhz (250 x 14) @ 1.3v
CPUNB: 2250mhz
HT: 2000mhz
RAM: 1665 (65mhz above spec) with timings of 7-8-7-20 @ 1.65v (as per their spec).

Are you saying I should be reducing the speed of my RAM? With the above settings I ran Prime95 for 4 hours with no errors, with a max CPU temp of 53c.

Also, if I needed to give a little more voltage to my CPUNB (if I decide to raise it to 2500mhz) what is the correct voltage to raise? (In my BIOS there is 'Northbridge Volt Control' and 'CPU NB Vid Control'.)


Should you wish to overclock your system further, you really have no choice. It appears to me that you can tigthen your timings to 6-6-6-14-1T, raise the reference clock to 280 and run your RAM at 1492 MHz. You should also set the NB link frequency to 2800 MHz, the CPU VID to 1.4 V and the CPU NB voltage to 1.35 V for optimal performance. With the higher NB link frequency, you will get considerably more out of your RAM. My PC3-10666 RAM posted at 1800 MHz, but I surely would have had to loosen the timings and raise the voltage to gain stability in Windows. In my opinion, you are better off with the tight timings.


----------



## scotthoff

just been playing around, any suggestions/comments?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Best way would be to rock memtest86 for a few hours. I can't remember what the limit is, but I know you have to get 2 instances going to test 4GB of ram.... somthing like 1800 MB each or something... google it and you will see.

Anyways, if you can run that for a few hours with 0 errors, you should be good to go. After that maybe do a prime blend for a bit but thats just for good measure!

Also since you going ~200mhz less than rated speed if those setting are stable might as well shoot for CAS 6 if you can! Worst case scenario you Bsod and reset back to 777-18


Ok thanks man I'll do some googling.


----------



## lionthewanker

Hi, im new here, and sorry for my terrible English.
Im new to O'C and here is my setup.
FSB/Multiplier:235/14
CPU Speed:3300
NB Speed: 1771
CPU Voltage:1.236
CPU-NB Voltage:1.15
RAM Speed:943
Motherboard:M4a89td pro
Model: (125w or 95w) 125w
here is 

I have few questions, first, i dont know how to pass 250fsb, i'v tried 1.47v, 1.5v but it just doesnt work for me, is it because my ram is the cheap Corsair Value Select VS2GB1333D4?
but my cpu is working so fine on low voltage, currenty 1.23-1.248v at 3.3g, Cpu/Nb 1.15, Dram 1.5, VDDa 2.5, Nb 1.1 NB 1.8, Ht 1.2, Sb1.1, prime95 12hrs with highest 42C temp, but no matter how hard i try, i just cannot pass 250, can any pro help me with that?
my build is
M4a89td pro
1055t
180g wd blue
500w earthwalt antec
antec coolerbox
Corsair Value Select VS2GB1333D4
HD4350

im thinking of an upgrade of my hdd to ssd, will it improve my system a lot?
thanks for any information.


----------



## scotthoff

Think im going to need better cooling, im overclocked to 3.9, idle i run at 32C, but using prime95 i reach 53C as shown by CPUID HWMonitor.


----------



## Kamakazi

Scott: what are your ambients?


----------



## Metonymy

So I'm running Prime small FFT right now to check CPU voltage stability @ 4.0ghz.

1.425 failed after the first calculation pass. (~50 seconds).

1.45 (shows as 1.44 in CPU-Z) is rolling along and has made nearly 30 minutes without issue.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


So I'm running Prime small FFT right now to check CPU voltage stability @ 4.0ghz.

1.425 failed after the first calculation pass. (~50 seconds).

1.45 (shows as 1.44 in CPU-Z) is rolling along and has made nearly 30 minutes without issue.


Yeah I couldn't do it at 1.425 either. I am at 1.45 as well.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


Yeah I couldn't do it at 1.425 either. I am at 1.45 as well.


I just realized how similar our setups are, even down to the graphics card.









Would you mind PM'ing me the rest of your voltages? (RAM, NB, CPU/NB, VID)?


----------



## Metonymy

So it looks like my CPU is stable at 4.0 while using 1.45V (stress tested in Prime via small FFT).

Onward to tweaking the rest of the settings to ensure stability during blend...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365176


----------



## shaddix

My junk was stable in prime95 for 8 hours at 1.5, but linx would crash me pretty quick. I'm interested to see if the same happens to you. That said, I don't really give a **** about linx because I've had no problems whatsoever at 1.5 doing anything but linx.


----------



## iSeries

Hi Headless Fansprings - thanks again for the advice. I'm not really interested in seeing how far I can push things. In fact the only reason I got a 1055T was because I couldn't afford a 1090T. When I got the 1055T all I wanted was to get the performance of a 1090T out of it, and I'm very happy with the performance with my current settings. The only thing I'll play around with now is the CPUNB and have a go at setting that to 2500mhz.

I had been running my CPU at 3500mhz at 1.3v. After my post last night I reduced the voltage to 1.26v and set Prime95 off, fully expecting a blue screen when I came downstairs this morning as I'd thought that surely wouldn't be enough voltage. To my surprise 12 hours later my PC was still plugging away with no errors and a max CPU temp 50c. Would I have any issues running 3.5ghz at such a low voltage?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Hi Headless Fansprings - thanks again for the advice. I'm not really interested in seeing how far I can push things. In fact the only reason I got a 1055T was because I couldn't afford a 1090T. When I got the 1055T all I wanted was to get the performance of a 1090T out of it, and I'm very happy with the performance with my current settings. The only thing I'll play around with now is the CPUNB and have a go at setting that to 2500mhz.

I had been running my CPU at 3500mhz at 1.3v. After my post last night I reduced the voltage to 1.26v and set Prime95 off, fully expecting a blue screen when I came downstairs this morning as I'd thought that surely wouldn't be enough voltage. To my surprise 12 hours later my PC was still plugging away with no errors and a max CPU temp 50c. Would I have any issues running 3.5ghz at such a low voltage?


No, you wont have any issues.

However, what program do you measure the temperature with?


----------



## iSeries

Hi kcuestag - HWMonitor (and yes I know the difference between the CPU temp and the core temps







)

P.S It's also amazing how much the temperature drops just dropping the voltage a bit. I'd previously been running 3.6ghz at 1.34v and got a max temp of 57c, and thats when I thought I'd ease off a bit. Reducing the oc to 3.5ghz and the voltage to 1.3v got me 53c in Prime95, and now going down to 1.26 has saved me another 3c.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Hi kcuestag - HWMonitor (and yes I know the difference between the CPU temp and the core temps







)

P.S It's also amazing how much the temperature drops just dropping the voltage a bit. I'd previously been running 3.6ghz at 1.34v and got a max temp of 57c, and thats when I thought I'd ease off a bit. Reducing the oc to 3.5ghz and the voltage to 1.3v got me 53c in Prime95, and now going down to 1.26 has saved me another 3c.


Stock cooler?

If so, those are ok/good temps for 3.5Ghz









Although I would get an aftermarket cooler and go for 3.8Ghz or 4Ghz, but if you're happy with 3.5v, then that's cool









About temperature on HW Monitor, yeah, I was about to tell you the cpu temp difference









HW Monitor gives the real temp, so you're good to go


----------



## iSeries

Hi kcuestag - actually not stock cooler, I have an Akasa Venom CPU cooler and an Akasa Viper acting as a system exhaust. The CPU fan was only spinning at a max of 1500rpm for the 50c, and the fan can go to 1900rpm so I'm sure if I turned off PWM and ran it on full I'd get another few degrees off. I did have an extra fan in the front of the case acting as an intake but took it out due to the noise, and to my surprise my temps remained exactly the same so the fan was obviously doing nothing except getting on my nerves!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Hi kcuestag - actually not stock cooler, I have an Akasa Venom CPU cooler and an Akasa Viper acting as a system exhaust. The CPU fan was only spinning at a max of 1500rpm for the 50c, and the fan can go to 1900rpm so I'm sure if I turned off PWM and ran it on full I'd get another few degrees off. I did have an extra fan in the front of the case acting as an intake but took it out due to the noise, and to my surprise my temps remained exactly the same so the fan was obviously doing nothing except getting on my nerves!


What room temperatures do you have? 50ÂºC seems a bit high for only 3.5Ghz on 1.26v... Those temps actually sound reasonable for stock cooler


----------



## iSeries

I'm in the UK so my room certainly isn't warm lol, however like I said the fans were running nowhere near max RPM (I'm running both on PWM off a splitter connected to the CPU fan header so they both run at the same speed) so no doubt if I ran both fans at their max things would be much cooler. I'm also using Arctic Silver 5 thermal compound, which I believe requires a 200 hour settling down period, and I'm only about 30 hours into that.

P.S I can also add that my idle temp is around 27c (C&Q enabled).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
I'm in the UK so my room certainly isn't warm lol, however like I said the fans were running nowhere near max RPM (I'm running both on PWM off a splitter connected to the CPU fan header so they both run at the same speed) so no doubt if I ran both fans at their max things would be much cooler. I'm also using Arctic Silver 5 thermal compound, which I believe requires a 200 hour settling down period, and I'm only about 30 hours into that.

Difference between running fans at 1500 or 1900 won't make more than 2ÂºC improvement.

I run my noiseblockers on minimum for my H50 at around 1100RPM and I get 45ÂºC load temp with [email protected], if I put it into max 2000rpm they lower down to 43ÂºC or so.

But yeah, maybe it's because you used AS 5.

We'll have to wait and see if it improves, coz those temps don't look anywhere close to how they're supposed to be.


----------



## iSeries

I'm also using a fairly small MATX case which limits airflow options, and also having a hot passive graphics card directly in front of the CPU fan I'm sure doesn't help! Also due to the layout of the board one of the sticks of RAM is directly under the CPU heatsink.

I see you've got 2 fans on your CPU. Having 2 fans in a push/pull config running at 1100rpm would obviously get you much lower temps than me. Also how many system fans have you got? All of these things no doubt make a big difference. I've only got one fan on my CPU and one system fan. I must get a bigger case - I would have plenty more room and could also run my CPU cooler with push/pull fans.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
I'm also using a fairly small MATX case which limits airflow options, and also having a hot passive graphics card directly in front of the CPU fan I'm sure doesn't help! Also due to the layout of the board one of the sticks of RAM is directly under the CPU heatsink.

I see you've got 2 fans on your CPU. Having 2 fans in a push/pull config running at 1100rpm would obviously get you much lower temps than me. Also how many system fans have you got? All of these things no doubt make a big difference. I've only got one fan on my CPU and one system fan. I must get a bigger case - I would have plenty more room and could also run my CPU cooler with push/pull fans.

Yes, having a small MATX case doesn't really help on temps









Well on my HAF 932:

- Front 120mm fan on the HDD bays intaking
- Front 120mm fan on the DVD bays intaking (I modded case to install it







)
- Side 220mm fan intaking
- Top 220mm fan exhausting
- Rear 2 fans exhausting from the H50's radiator.

You can see it here:



Cheers.


----------



## iSeries

I think that says it all then lol, 2 CPU fans and 6 system fans, its no wonder you're temps are so much better than mine. Certainly looks impressive, how loud is it? I think then that with one 12cm CPU fan and one 12cm system fan in an MATX case, my temps aren't that bad at all! As long as I'm well away from 60c and the system is quiet (and it is) then I'm happy.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
I think that says it all then lol, 2 CPU fans and 6 system fans, its no wonder you're temps are so much better than mine. Certainly looks impressive, how loud is it? I think then that with one 12cm CPU fan and one 12cm system fan in an MATX case, my temps aren't that bad at all! As long as I'm well away from 60c and the system is quiet (and it is) then I'm happy.

Well, none of them are loud.

The only loud ones are the rear fans, but I have them controlled with a Fan controller and I set them to like 80% speed and my whole pc is quiet


----------



## iSeries

When my system is under normal use I can barely hear it, its almost inaudible. My CPU and system fans spin at around 800rpm. This was my aim when putting it together, there is nothing more annoying than a PC that sounds like an airplane at take off.

I have just one more question, I asked it before but not sure I got an answer. If I need to increase the voltage for a CPUNB oc, what voltage is it? In my BIOS there is 'Northbridge Volt Control' and 'CPU NB Vid Control'.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
When my system is under normal use I can barely hear it, its almost inaudible. My CPU and system fans spin at around 800rpm. This was my aim when putting it together, there is nothing more annoying than a PC that sounds like an airplane at take off.

I have just one more question, I asked it before but not sure I got an answer. If I need to increase the voltage for a CPUNB oc, what voltage is it? In my BIOS there is 'Northbridge Volt Control' and 'CPU NB Vid Control'.

I can't help you on that one, I'm not 100% sure so i'll wait until someone else responds to that question.

If you want to increase your NB though (Mine's at 2200Mhz on stock voltage) you would need to increase de Northbridge Volt Control.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
Hi Headless Fansprings - thanks again for the advice. I'm not really interested in seeing how far I can push things. In fact the only reason I got a 1055T was because I couldn't afford a 1090T. When I got the 1055T all I wanted was to get the performance of a 1090T out of it, and I'm very happy with the performance with my current settings. The only thing I'll play around with now is the CPUNB and have a go at setting that to 2500mhz.

I had been running my CPU at 3500mhz at 1.3v. After my post last night I reduced the voltage to 1.26v and set Prime95 off, fully expecting a blue screen when I came downstairs this morning as I'd thought that surely wouldn't be enough voltage. To my surprise 12 hours later my PC was still plugging away with no errors and a max CPU temp 50c. Would I have any issues running 3.5ghz at such a low voltage?

Quite frankly, I know very little about the overclocking potential of your partcular motherboard. However, since I am yet to hear anything bad, I assume that you should be about the attain the 280 reference clock standard at a 14X multiplier setting, especially in light of your cool ambient temperatures. Answers to all of your questions follow:

The stock 125 W CPU voltage of 1.3 V provdes sufficient headroom to reach 3.78 GHz. Therefore, it is no surprise that you can reduce your voltage below stock for lower clocks.

The Akasa Venom cooler is really only marginally better than the AVC stock fan running at 7000 RPM (see review: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...ooler-review/2 with 5200 RPM stock fan). Your ambient temperatures in conjunction with a moderate overclock are, therefore, responsible for your reasonable temperatures at maximum load. Do not fear raising your temperatures to 60 C unless you wish to use your system for more than 5 years.

You can get the best of both options (overclocking at lower temperatures) by purchasing a Cooler Master Hyper 212+, which will protrude from your micro-ATX case. If you do not mind the aesthetic, the market is flooded with these at low prices.

Your final question regarding the CPU NB (Vid) voltage is moot. At an NB link setting of 2500 MHz, no additional voltage above 1.15 V should be necessary. However, beyond this level, it is recommended that you incrementally raise the voltage. 1.35 V should be adequate to achieve 2800 MHz.

I hope that I have addressed all of your questions.


----------



## iSeries

Hi Headless Fansprings - many thanks, yes that answers all questions.

About the review of the Akasa Venom, I do not understand how they can recommend the Akasa Nero S but not the Venom, seeing as how they found the performance to be almost identical. In actual fact, I do not believe this review at all because prior to getting the Venom last week I was actually using the Nero S, and I can assure you that temps dropped considerably after the switch. At idle with the Nero S I was on 38c, and idle with the Venom I was on 31c (at the time I had CPU at 3.6ghz 1.34v). Also, in terms of noise they are identical when under no load - almost silent. The only difference between the fans is the Nero S has a max rpm of 1600 while the Venom has a max rpm of 1900 - and at its full speed of 1600rpm I found the Nero S to be considerably louder than the Venom at 1600rpm.

Sometimes you can't believe everything you read on the internet









Oh and PS, both the Nero S and Venom are MUCH better than the stock cooler. No contest.

PPS - Thanks again to you and everyone else for the advice, it has all been invaluable.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
My junk was stable in prime95 for 8 hours at 1.5, but linx would crash me pretty quick. I'm interested to see if the same happens to you. That said, I don't really give a **** about linx because I've had no problems whatsoever at 1.5 doing anything but linx.

So I tried for about 45 min last night before I got too tired and decided to hit the sack.

It's like the CPU is stable at 4.0 and will run small FFT.

But no matter what voltages I feed the rest of the system, it won't run blend for more than about 45 seconds. One of the cores always drops and says hardware error.

I'm running Memtest86+ right now to ensure I haven't done anything bad to my RAM, and so far so good, but this sucks nonetheless.

I didn't want to run this chip at 4.0 for everyday use, but I did want to get it stable at that speed just to prove to myself that I could.

I really want to use it at 3.8 for long-term purposes.

Argh.


----------



## RDx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
Here are the settings that work for me using the F7 BIOS available for your motherboard.

Thanks saved all to notepad. Repped+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Thats actually pretty good for the stock cooler.... Liek the others said though way to hot. Although nothing will get your CPU as hot a s prime will, so you are ok for normal useage, and even gaming. I ran mine for a bit with the stock HSF before I got my water loop up. @ 4Ghz it would hit almost 70C full load in prime, but playing crysis would only get up to like 45-50.

You will be good to go once you get a decent cooler

Uh the thing is actually lying out (yet to receive my cabinet). Expecting things to go downhill from there once my cabinet does arrive.

---------

Anyways I'm thinking of getting a 2nd hand Cooler Master TX3 with a 92mm CM Blademaster fan. Will that do?


----------



## ny_driver

I have sold and shipped my 1055T.

So no longer an owner....but I'm still at the top of the list....lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I have sold and shipped my 1055T.

So no longer an owner....but I'm still at the top of the list....lol









Already 4.5Ghz on X4 965? I don't think it will live any longer than ur killed 1055T if u keep going like that >.<


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Already 4.5Ghz on X4 965? I don't think it will live any longer than ur killed 1055T if u keep going like that >.<

You can do more when sub-zero. And the 1055T works perfectly.







It was the motherboard which has since been replaced.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
You can do more when sub-zero. And the 1055T works perfectly.







It was the motherboard which has since been replaced.

Oh ok.

Still don't get why downgraded to 4 core while having 6 core >.<


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

So no longer an owner....but I'm still at the top of the list....lol
Your only top because I've never been updated









But man that 965 is a real nice clocker


----------



## tehmaggot

Just got one of these a few days ago, but I believe I'll need a better motherboard to take it much higher. This board desperately needs some mosfet cooling, and I figure an 8-pin CPU power would help things out as well. Saving up for something nice like a Crosshair IV Formula


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

Im new here and i made a new computer about a week ago. Now ive never done overclocking but id like to try and get some more out of my cpu with some help from u guys.

CM Storm Scout Case
CM Silent Pro 700W Modular PSU
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz Socket AM3 (Corsair H50)
ASUS Crosshair III Formula Republic of Gamers Series AMD 790FX Socket AM3
Corsair 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz XMS3 Memory Kit CL9(9-9-9-24)
Zotac GTX470 1280MB GDDR5
Kingston 64GB SSD SATA-II - Read = 200MB/sec, Write = 110MB/sec
DVD-RW SATA Optical Drive
2x Xilence Red Wing 120mm Quiet Fan for the side

i finally got abit further on the overclocking but i dont wanna go any further for the reason that from the image below as u can see ive got alittle further on overclocking the Bus speed but only after running prime95 for 5 mins the temp goes from 34c being idle to staying stable at around 56c. a whole 22c? is this right? is this because of prime95 stressing it that much? would it will increase by 22c after playing the likes of starcraft 2 or just cause 2 for a few hours?

is there a program abit less stressful on the cpu that makes the cpu work as it would playing games or transfering data as thats all really use the computer for.



also i cant seem to change the CPU voltage at all, in the bios all the voltages and such are all set to auto which sets the CPU voltage to 1.300 now if i go into the bios and change the CPU voltage to 1.250 or 1.375 (it will only let me pick those 2 to get close to 1.300. when the system tries to start up it fails in dos and says overclock failed press F1 to enter bios. as soon as i change it back to auto the system starts fine again.

sorry for the awful writing and probly hurts ur eyes but i need help









thanks


----------



## [CyGnus]

Please update me. Thanks









FSB/Multiplier: 14 * 300
CPU Speed: 4200MHz
NB Speed: 2400MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.55v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.38v
RAM Speed: 1600MHz
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair IV
Model: 1055T 125w


----------



## submarinerz

guys could u tell how to tell the difference between X6 1055T 95watt version & 125 watt version, is it written on the box? sorry i've just heard that there's 2 version of X6 1055T


----------



## test tube

member's list updated


----------



## Jedipottsy

Hi, This is my Third AMD cpu, first was an athalon 2400xp, then a 3200 64, since then ive been an intel guy, but the 1055t was such a good deal. Got it yesterday and thought id aim for 4ghz

FSB/Multiplier: 13.5x300
CPU Speed: 4050
NB Speed: 2700
CPU Voltage: 1.45v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.34
RAM Speed: 800mhz C7
Motherboard: GA-890GPA-UD3H FD Bios
Model: (125w or 95w) 125w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365570


----------



## Kamakazi

Okay attached is a screenie of my settings. MaSumo wanted to see them so I just figured I would put them in this thread as well.

Few thoughts.

1. Haven't really messed with my RAM at all so I am sure I can get it a bit closer to its top speed (1333) with some fiddling.
2. In the screenie, "MB Overvoltage:" should be "NB Overvoltage:"
3. What is the max safe voltage for the NB?


----------



## MaSumo

Thanks Kamakazi. I have my NB VID set for 1.35V (1.15V stock)- anything lower and I can't be stable under 1.5V CPU VID. Running stable right now at 3.8GHz with 1.41V, which is an acceptable performance/power compromise for me.

Maybe my NB VID is so high because my ram is running at 1450MHz instead of its stock 1333MHz? Not so sure here and it'd be nice to lower the NB VID if possible.


----------



## Kamakazi

Yeah that might affect it, faster the RAM higher the NB has to be.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Got to try more vNB i ordered the Full Coverage Block for my mobo will be at 1.5v Vnb







now i am at 1.38v for 4.2GHz (300FSB and 1600DDR3)


----------



## ny_driver

No way was that "stable" @ 4.59GHz.....but maybe, I'd like to see the screenshot confirming stability so I can kick myself for selling mine.

I never threw 1.65v at mine. I was running mine "unstable" @ 4.515GHz/1.6v for a couple hours with a sub-zero setup. My 965BE runs 4.5GHz almost "stable" with only 1.55v.


----------



## Metonymy

For all the trouble I was having to get my chip stable at 4.0... turns out I have a failing stick of RAM. Tested it all, found the lame duck, pulled it out, and tested the other 6GB.

In the mean time, I had dropped down to 3.8Ghz thinking it may have been a ceiling on my chip. That's definitely not the case.

Turns out my chip runs 4.0 at 1.45V, and will easily run 3.8Ghz at 1.425. I may be able to drop to 1.40V at 3.8, but I haven't tested that yet.

Here's a screenie of 3.8 @ 1.425:


----------



## Ultimatetutorials1

i just got my phenom x6 10555t
right off the back i got it up to 3.2ghz with temps of 43c on full load 
and 17c on idle
my ram is currently at 1600
tell me what you think?
i want to keep my ram up in the 1600 range 
if i opt to go up to 3.7ghz will my ram still be at 1600
i have got it up to 3.6ghz and stable 
i need help from someone who knows about this stuff
i will mostly use my comp for gaming so i know the speed of
my ram is more important and the speed of my CPU
well i guess that my real question is what will giv eme better FPS
i mostly play starcraft 2 with my 5770 at 1920x1080
thxs for reading and will take all opinions into consideration


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ultimatetutorials1*


i just got my phenom x6 10555t
right off the back i got it up to 3.2ghz with temps of 43c on full load 
and 17c on idle
my ram is currently at 1600
tell me what you think?
i want to keep my ram up in the 1600 range 
if i opt to go up to 3.7ghz will my ram still be at 1600
i have got it up to 3.6ghz and stable 
i need help from someone who knows about this stuff
i will mostly use my comp for gaming so i know the speed of
my ram is more important and the speed of my CPU
well i guess that my real question is what will giv eme better FPS
i mostly play starcraft 2 with my 5770 at 1920x1080
thxs for reading and will take all opinions into consideration


17c on idle sounds like a core temperature reading. You need to be monitoring your CPU socket temperatures, not the individual cores.


----------



## Ultimatetutorials1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


17c on idle sounds like a core temperature reading. You need to be monitoring your CPU socket temperatures, not the individual cores.










i use speed fan and these temps are from the core column, tell me a program that will give me the CPU temps


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ultimatetutorials1*


i use speed fan and these temps are from the core column, tell me a program that will give me the CPU temps


Use Everest or HWMonitor.


----------



## Ultimatetutorials1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Use Everest or HWMonitor.


HWMonitor= i already use that and it gives me the same temps
will send pics


----------



## shaddix

the core temps are not right


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


No way was that "stable" @ 4.59GHz.....but maybe, I'd like to see the screenshot confirming stability so I can kick myself for selling mine.

I never threw 1.65v at mine. I was running mine "unstable" @ 4.515GHz/1.6v for a couple hours with a sub-zero setup. My 965BE runs 4.5GHz almost "stable" with only 1.55v.










its linxs stable at 4.59 windows 32bit and linxs stable 4.50ghz windows 64.

The screen shots say it all, no game has crashed it, does not crash when i prime95. 









Would you like a cpuz validation as well?


----------



## RDx

Currently using Stock Cooler. I'm thinking of getting a 2nd hand CM Hyper TX3 with a Blademaster 92mm fan, will that be good enough for a decent OC?


----------



## nagle3092

How good do these OC? Im thinking about getting either the 95w version of the 1055t or the wondering if it would be better to just get the 1090t. All Im looking for is to be able to run 4.0ghz as a 24/7 oc.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*


its linxs stable at 4.59 windows 32bit and linxs stable 4.50ghz windows 64.

The screen shots say it all, no game has crashed it, does not crash when i prime95. 









Would you like a cpuz validation as well?


You should run linx on max memory it is much more stressful and will push your temps more.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well I had the 1090T and noticed most 1090T's needed less voltage compared to 1055T @ 4Ghz.

The 1055T 95w doesn't OC any better that the 125w version.

my old 1090T with 8gb's of ram:


----------



## nagle3092

Nice, and thanks for the info. Do you really think that the $110 difference is worth it though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Nice, and thanks for the info. Do you really think that the $110 difference is worth it though.


Well I can tell you that a couple of OCN members have said on here that they wished they would have gotten the 1090T over thier current 1055T

They wanted to go higher with thier OC and push there ram up more.


----------



## nagle3092

Hm, I would probably end up saying the same thing after awhile. And I guess I might as well get the best cpu possible if they are gonna kill off am3 for am3+.


----------



## iSeries

Hi,

Can someone advise exactly what the stock CPU-NB voltage is?


----------



## freakman300

Just out of curiosity how high can you guys get your FSB (NB+HT)?? I want to know cuz at that price its almost worth going intel for the potential memory bandwidth, and they'll have better consumer hecta cores out for a decent price eventually


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakman300*


Just out of curiosity how high can you guys get your FSB (NB+HT)?? I want to know cuz at that price its almost worth going intel for the potential memory bandwidth, and they'll have better consumer hecta cores out for a decent price eventually


Depends on your cpu/mobo. I can get up to 340HTT.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Hi,

Can someone advise exactly what the stock CPU-NB voltage is?


The stock CPU/NB voltage is 1.175 for the 1055T chip. It may be lower/greater depending on the board/PSU you're using.

The stock CPU voltage is 1.325 (again, lower or higher depending on the board/PSU).


----------



## iSeries

GanjaSMK - thanks. In my BIOS, 'Normal' voltage for CPU is 1.26v, and 'Normal' voltage for CPUNB is 1.125v. I had assumed 'stock' was what my BIOS called 'Normal' but it appears not, instead it appears 'Normal' is actually less than stock voltage.

With my CPU oc'd to 3500mhz and my CPUNB set to 2250mhz, a couple of nights ago I ran Prime95 for 12 hours with no issues using the above 'Normal' voltages. However last night I bumped up the CPUNB to 2500mhz and kicked off Prime95 at 23.00. I came down this morning to find my PC had rebooted itself at 03.20. Couldn't really find what had caused it (all I could find in the event log was 'previous system shutdown was unexpected'). I am assuming it flat out crashed and that increasing the CPUNB had caused it.

I'll leave the CPU voltage at 1.26v for now, but I guess I should up the CPUNB voltage to at least 1.175v for 2500mhz?


----------



## Turbotube

Even 1.3V for CPUNB is still safe. Just bump it up till it's stable again.


----------



## kcuestag

I updated BIOS and I am having trouble getting to 4Ghz.

I have it:

Multiplier: x14
FSB: 286
CPU NorthBridge Freq: x8 (2288Mhz)
HT Link Freq: X8 (2288Mhz)
RAM Multiplier: x5.33 (1524Mhz)
NB Voltage Control: 1.240v
CPU NB VID Control: 1.2750v
CPU Voltage Control: 1.5v

No matter what I do, everytime I save those settings and restart PC, I get 11 continuos beeps/sounds.

What am I doing wrong? What should I change?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I updated BIOS and I am having trouble getting to 4Ghz.

I have it:

Multiplier: x14
FSB: 286
CPU NorthBridge Freq: x8 (2288Mhz)
HT Link Freq: X8 (2288Mhz)
RAM Multiplier: x5.33 (1524Mhz)
NB Voltage Control: 1.240v
CPU NB VID Control: 1.2750v
CPU Voltage Control: 1.5v

No matter what I do, everytime I save those settings and restart PC, I get 11 continuos beeps/sounds.

What am I doing wrong? What should I change?

Thats sucks, thats why I didn't update because everything was working fine, sorry I can't help, did you look up the beep code?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Thats sucks, thats why I didn't update because everything was working fine, sorry I can't help, did you look up the beep code?


No, I'll eat dinner and check it in a bit.

However, I updated because if I didnt, my RAM would not be stable for some reason, now RAM is fine, but I can't seem to get it stable not even post at 4Ghz.


----------



## lightsout

Oh duh I thought this was the Crosshair thread sorry, because I know there is a beta bios for my board.


----------



## kcuestag

I don't know what the f*ck is wrong with F8l BIOS but I am flashing it back to F8k.

I can't even post on my old 3.8Ghz settings, well screw that, I'll forget about 4Ghz for a while then and go for 3.8Ghz.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
GanjaSMK - thanks. In my BIOS, 'Normal' voltage for CPU is 1.26v, and 'Normal' voltage for CPUNB is 1.125v. I had assumed 'stock' was what my BIOS called 'Normal' but it appears not, instead it appears 'Normal' is actually less than stock voltage.

With my CPU oc'd to 3500mhz and my CPUNB set to 2250mhz, a couple of nights ago I ran Prime95 for 12 hours with no issues using the above 'Normal' voltages. However last night I bumped up the CPUNB to 2500mhz and kicked off Prime95 at 23.00. I came down this morning to find my PC had rebooted itself at 03.20. Couldn't really find what had caused it (all I could find in the event log was 'previous system shutdown was unexpected'). I am assuming it flat out crashed and that increasing the CPUNB had caused it.

I'll leave the CPU voltage at 1.26v for now, but I guess I should up the CPUNB voltage to at least 1.175v for 2500mhz?

When you boost your CPU/NB frequency, you need to boost the CPU/NB voltage. You can go up to about 1.4~, but you'll probably find 1.3 is more than enough for 2500~2800.


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RDx*


Currently using Stock Cooler. I'm thinking of getting a 2nd hand CM Hyper TX3 with a Blademaster 92mm fan, will that be good enough for a decent OC?


I personally would recommend the heftier Hyper 212+ (new) as the marketplace is flooded with them at the moment (unless you are too lazy to mount the universal backplate on the motherboard). Prices of air coolers shoukl drop further in the next 12 months as competition is very stiff among the various manufacturers.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/290...er/index6.html

http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/Cool...us/Page-3.html

*** http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...review-11.html

Note that HSF performance is highly dependent on socket interface. I have not yet seem impressive results of this caliber for the AM3 socket.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*


Well my first thought would be perhaps there is a newer stepping out there that you have? I don't really have any idea if there really is.

Also, they might not have been at their lowest vcore stable.


Not at all. My chip originated from the April lot and performs much the same in an 880GM board from the same manufacturer. Stock CPU and CPU NB VIDs are 1.3 and 1.15 V, respectively. CPU VID did not need to be raised through CPU frequencies of 3.78 GHz and the stock CPU NB VID easily supported 2500 MHz NB link. Similarly, the RAM clocked to 1666 MHz at 1.6 V with loose 9-9-9-30 settings. They posted at 1800 MHz, but probably would have needed more voltage and looser timings to load Windows. His Corsair modules are clearly rated at higher specifications.


----------



## Kamakazi

So, found out I was accidentally crazily OC'ing my RAM which is why I was having some Bluescreens.

Fixed, been good for awhile now.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Ok, so I felt like I had to say something. The 95w 1055t isnt about being a better overclocker. Its about using less power while still overclocking. The biggest positive is you can push 4Ghz with utilizing less power, less power usually equates to less heat, and even better, less money to pay on power.

If anyone has been wondering why some people really want the 95w, thats the biggest reason why. If they can make the same chip overclock just the same, with less power, why wouldnt you go for less power?


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Ok, so I felt like I had to say something. The 95w 1055t isnt about being a better overclocker. Its about using less power while still overclocking. The biggest positive is you can push 4Ghz with utilizing less power, less power usually equates to less heat, and even better, less money to pay on power.

If anyone has been wondering why some people really want the 95w, thats the biggest reason why. If they can make the same chip overclock just the same, with less power, why wouldnt you go for less power?


Amen.

It's the reason I didn't buy the 1090t instead and waited for the 95w.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Ok, so I felt like I had to say something. The 95w 1055t isnt about being a better overclocker. Its about using less power while still overclocking. The biggest positive is you can push 4Ghz with utilizing less power, less power usually equates to less heat, and even better, less money to pay on power.

If anyone has been wondering why some people really want the 95w, thats the biggest reason why. If they can make the same chip overclock just the same, with less power, why wouldnt you go for less power?


Well to an extent you're correct.

Ideally I think enthusiasts are much more concerned with heat versus their power bill. And in reality, 95w versus 125w version aren't going to cost anything dramatically different. It's much more about less heat than anything else.


----------



## iSeries

Thanks GanjaSMK - I bumped up the CPUNB voltage slightly from 'Normal' (1.125v) to 1.15v and ran Linx for 50 passes and now Prime95 for 12 hours so it's all good!

I must say I'm puzzled as to why I'm getting away with such low voltages (not that I'm complaining) compared to most of the people on the first page with round about the same oc as me. CPU 3.5ghz at 1.26v and and CPUNB 2.5ghz at 1.15v. Yesterday I even lowered my RAM voltage from 1.65v (it's rated voltage) to 1.58v, keeping it's speed slightly oc'd at 1666mhz and spec timings of 7-8-7-20. Ran memtest86+ for a few hours and no problems.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
Thanks GanjaSMK - I bumped up the CPUNB voltage slightly from 'Normal' (1.125v) to 1.15v and ran Linx for 50 passes and now Prime95 for 12 hours so it's all good!

I must say I'm puzzled as to why I'm getting away with such low voltages (not that I'm complaining) compared to most of the people on the first page with round about the same oc as me. CPU 3.5ghz at 1.26v and and CPUNB 2.5ghz at 1.15v. Yesterday I even lowered my RAM voltage from 1.65v (it's rated voltage) to 1.58v, keeping it's speed slightly oc'd at 1666mhz and spec timings of 7-8-7-20. Ran memtest86+ for a few hours and no problems.

Well my first thought would be perhaps there is a newer stepping out there that you have? I don't really have any idea if there really is.

Also, they might not have been at their lowest vcore stable.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Ok, so I felt like I had to say something. The 95w 1055t isnt about being a better overclocker. Its about using less power while still overclocking. The biggest positive is you can push 4Ghz with utilizing less power, less power usually equates to less heat, and even better, less money to pay on power.

If anyone has been wondering why some people really want the 95w, thats the biggest reason why. If they can make the same chip overclock just the same, with less power, why wouldnt you go for less power?

Well what are these low voltages that people are using. Can you give some examples? From the early results I have seen it doesn't seem much different than the 125w. I've even seen a couple disappointed 95w owners that also had 125w version and said the original clocked better.


----------



## pelone

Hello,

i'm building a new pc (my first build) and i have problems choosing my Ram:

I intend to use:

-AMD 1055t of curse
-Asus M4A89GTD Pro/Usb3
-Sapphire 5770 1gb Vapor-x
-Artic Cooling Freezer 7 pro Rev2
-Artic Cooling 550W CPU

Which Ram should i choose? Is it important to choose Cl7 steppings?

I intended to use the G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB Kit DDR3 PC3-12800 CL7 (F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM)
but since they are not listed in the QVL list i don't know if i should buy them. Moreover there seems to be a lot of problems with G.Skill Rams and this particular Mainboard.

Do you have any suggestions that are in the same price league (<130$) or should i invest more if i intend to overclock my pc in a reasonable manner (<4ghz)?

Thanks for your advice!

David Lepore


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ I would defintiely shoot for a 1600 CL7 kit. The AMDs love the low latency chips. Those rams are good, also consider the Mushkin ridgeback kits. THey are around that price range as well. Also, poeple have been getting good results with the A-Data kits to, although I have never used those so I can;t comment too much on them!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSeries* 
Thanks GanjaSMK - I bumped up the CPUNB voltage slightly from 'Normal' (1.125v) to 1.15v and ran Linx for 50 passes and now Prime95 for 12 hours so it's all good!

I must say I'm puzzled as to why I'm getting away with such low voltages (not that I'm complaining) compared to most of the people on the first page with round about the same oc as me. CPU 3.5ghz at 1.26v and and CPUNB 2.5ghz at 1.15v. Yesterday I even lowered my RAM voltage from 1.65v (it's rated voltage) to 1.58v, keeping it's speed slightly oc'd at 1666mhz and spec timings of 7-8-7-20. Ran memtest86+ for a few hours and no problems.

My 125W CPU can also do 3.6 @ 1.26V, but anyhigher than 3.6 needs at least 1.4V. It is weird indeed, but I like it







Runs nice and cool @ 3.5/1.26V


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Well what are these low voltages that people are using. Can you give some examples? From the early results I have seen it doesn't seem much different than the 125w. I've even seen a couple disappointed 95w owners that also had 125w version and said the original clocked better.

I have seen reports on other forums about 95w users being able to use vids as low as 1.15v up to 1.25. Just means lower temps, and that, for me is the biggest attraction, and they are hitting the same speeds, upwards of 4.2Ghz.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...php?t=18175294

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/79...l#post10286604

Just look around, that was just a couple minutes of searching on google.


----------



## P09

Mugen 2 ftw!

http://screensnapr.com/u/v4tgl8.png

LinX stable, 20 runs. Gigaflops are kinda low because I was doing a lot of stuff in the background while it was running. Really liking this cooler, pretty quiet too. Picked it up for $45 at Microcenter the other day, can't really beat that.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pelone* 
Hello,

i'm building a new pc (my first build) and i have problems choosing my Ram:

I intend to use:

-AMD 1055t of curse
-Asus M4A89GTD Pro/Usb3
-Sapphire 5770 1gb Vapor-x
-Artic Cooling Freezer 7 pro Rev2
-Artic Cooling 550W CPU

Which Ram should i choose? Is it important to choose Cl7 steppings?

I intended to use the G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB Kit DDR3 PC3-12800 CL7 (F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM)
but since they are not listed in the QVL list i don't know if i should buy them. Moreover there seems to be a lot of problems with G.Skill Rams and this particular Mainboard.

Do you have any suggestions that are in the same price league (<130$) or should i invest more if i intend to overclock my pc in a reasonable manner (<4ghz)?

Thanks for your advice!

David Lepore

My little brother has the same board/CPU and uses the following RAM just fine:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-203-_-Product

The only thing is, after you pop them in and boot it up, you must push the MEMOK button on the motherboard for it to recognize and test the sticks. Then it's smooth sailing. These stick generally overclock really well, too, a lot of people have gotten them to 2000MHz: http://www.bonafidereviews.com/revie...00c9d3b1k24gx/

http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi...ddr31600/3.htm


----------



## pelone

@ Phobos223 and Test Tube:

Thank you very much for the replies; i'm reassured now...

David


----------



## Metonymy

This RAM is amazing and clocks EXTREMELY well, not to mention it's 1.35V









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-321-_-Product


----------



## shaddix

I need some help with my ecos. What timings/clocks/voltages are you running Metonymy


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
I need some help with my ecos. What timings/clocks/voltages are you running Metonymy

I've run everything from 1333 to 1599. All depends on how high your overclock is as to how much voltage they need. Each and every time, I've fed it enough voltage to keep my timings at 7-7-7-20-27-1T.

Anything 3.6 and below and I've been able to keep voltage at 1.41 or lower.

3.8 required about 1.45-1.47. 4.0 took 1.57-1.59.

The higher your OC, the more voltage the RAM will need to keep up.

I couldn't even get my computer to POST at 4.0ghz without my RAM being at 1.55V. It wasn't stable until I fed it a little more.


----------



## klaxian

Is there a limit to the FSB speed? Would I need to increase the voltage of anything to maintain stability with a higher FSB?

I have been stable with 4.1GHz @ 1.425V for some time, but that was 13 x 316MHz. It was fast, but that forced me to set my RAM to 1684MHz and I'm convinced it can go higher. Since I already know a good stable configuration for me, I decided to experiment. I am now testing 4.1GHz 1.425V with 12.5 x 328MHz. With the new FSB, my DDR3 is at 1748MHz (5.33 x 328) and my CPU/NB is 2952MHz (x9). I had to increase the RAM voltage to 1.71V and the CPU/NB to 1.4V to accomplish this, but prime95 (custom large FFTs, lots of RAM testing) has been running for almost an hour with no errors yet. Temperatures look good.

Is my NB set too fast? Voltages too high? Is there any value in trying to run my NB at 3.2GHz with my RAM/setup? Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ny_driver

The rule of thumb for optimum performance is set your NB @ 3x your DRAM speed. But you will have to experiment to see if there are any real gains from going higher. It will make your memory benchmarks better, but will you actually notice it I don't think so.

Hope that helps.









EDIT: what part of NY are you from?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


I need some help with my ecos. What timings/clocks/voltages are you running Metonymy


I have my Ecos at 7-7-7-18-11 1T @ 1456mhz, feeding it 1.45 volts


----------



## radiac

hi all,

i am new to this forum and currently doing my first overclock after watching NCIX on youtube, reading xbitlabs and as well as a few forums.

my rig profile will be as of such 
Processor: AMD Phenom II x6 1055t 2.8ghz + Xigmatek s1283 with 2x120mm Xigmatek CLF in Push/Pull config
Mainboard: ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB 3
Graphics Card: Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum 1GB
Memory: 2x 2GB Team Elite DDR 3 1600mhz CL9
Storage Drive: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Power Supply Unit: Seasonic M12DII 620W 80+ Bronze

My target is to achieve between 3.6ghz to 4ghz stable, depending on the temps and my DDR3 ram at ~ 1500-1600 (best is to tighten up the timings as well).

Currently I have taken this steps in the OC of my rig
FSB: 286 
Multiplier: 14
Vcore: 1.45 V in bios (no idea why it shows a different Vcore in HWmonitor and CPUz)
RAM freq: 1525mhz
HB freq: manually set to 2002mhz
HT link: manually set to 2002mhz
Turbo Core: Disabled
Cool and Quiet: Enabled

and this is the results i have achieved after 1 night of Prime95 64bit, running with all my aircon set at 20deg and my casing 7 fans all running at full speed. Using the CM Storm Sniper BE window edition.
2x120mm Xigmatek CLF on my heatsink
2 x 200mm CM Megaflow (1 intake and 1 exhaust as of CM Storm Sniper BE default)
some stock 120mm CM fan as bottom intake
1x120mm Xigmatek CLF as rear exhaust
1x120mm Xigmatek CLF (on my HDD cage blowing my GPU)

*At LOAD during PRIME95 (note the temps during PRIME95 were mostly hovering from 59deg to 63deg and not the 47deg as shown)*









*Idle for 30mins and typing this post in the mean time with my aircon switched off*









Need some help from you guys on should i tweak my overclock. It seems like I have already achieved a stable overclock from Prime95 with it stable 6.5hours into it but temps looks high for me. Would need advice on these areas
1) VCore voltages (what should be optimum and if i can lower it? and is it natural to show a max of 1.54v Vcore during Prime?) 
2) Temps (is this considered high? how can I lower it using an air-cooled setup. no intentions on Water-cooling) 
3) RAM settings (how can i tighten up the timings?)


----------



## shaddix

Thanks for the tips on the ram guys. I have the same thing I need voltage to be ~1.55 for it to work with cpu at 4ghz.

2nd 1055t came in today, it is better than the first one by far. Linx stable after 10 passes 2500 ram at 1.475 vcore so far. The old one required 1.6v for the same test.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


2nd 1055t came in today, it is better than the first one by far. Linx stable after 10 passes 2500 ram at 1.475 vcore so far. The old one required 1.6v for the same test.


Co_oL


----------



## shaddix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Co_oL










Seems to be good at 1.45 too. Now to see if I can get cpunb down from 1.3.
Oddly, the VID on this one is the same as my old one, apparently vid doesn't mean jack ****


----------



## Metonymy

As

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
Thanks for the tips on the ram guys. I have the same thing I need voltage to be ~1.55 for it to work with cpu at 4ghz.

2nd 1055t came in today, it is better than the first one by far. Linx stable after 10 passes 2500 ram at 1.475 vcore so far. The old one required 1.6v for the same test.

Awesome. Sounds like this second chip is a winner.

Let me know know your bios settings when you're done.


----------



## kenolak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
The rule of thumb for optimum performance is set your NB @ 3x your DRAM speed. But you will have to experiment to see if there are any real gains from going higher. It will make your memory benchmarks better, but will you actually notice it I don't think so.

Hope that helps.









EDIT: what part of NY are you from?

What?!?! 3x Dram speed?! so if you have 2ghz memory, you should use 6ghz NB!?!!?

I could understand if this was ment BEFORE taking into account the DDR, 1066 memory, using 533x3 would be 1599 which leaves plenty of overhead for a 2ghz NB. Please re-word or explain your statement to keep people from even TRYING 1066x3 and failing with a >3ghz NB.


----------



## shaddix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kenolak* 
What?!?! 3x Dram speed?! so if you have 2ghz memory, you should use 6ghz NB!?!!?

Well the real clock speed of 2ghz ram is 1ghz since its DDR so 3ghz NB.
I think that's what he means anyway.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
Well the real clock speed of 2ghz ram is 1ghz since its DDR so 3ghz NB.
I think that's what he means anyway.

Exactly correct. To maximize throughput and make saturation possible you need around 3000Mhz on your CPU/NB to utilize the speed of DDR3 2000.

3x DRAM speed is correct.


----------



## kenolak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
Well the real clock speed of 2ghz ram is 1ghz since its DDR so 3ghz NB.
I think that's what he means anyway.

Same, I edited my post to say that, but I suppose you made this one first. I'm positive that's what was intended, but many newer people may not understand that, and NY's post's are some of the more looked at. Just wanting a clarification by him to keep people from making a huge mistake.


----------



## kcuestag

I was *finally* able to OC at 4Ghz with proper RAM speed and latencies:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369914

What do you guys think about that OC? Is it good?

I must say temps reached 48ÂºC with Core Temp (So real CPU temp was 58ÂºC).

Should I be worried about those temps? (Considering max safe temp is 62ÂºC).


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
Seems to be good at 1.45 too. Now to see if I can get cpunb down from 1.3.
Oddly, the VID on this one is the same as my old one, apparently vid doesn't mean jack ****

1.3v is already nice and low.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kenolak* 
Same, I edited my post to say that, but I suppose you made this one first. I'm positive that's what was intended, but many newer people may not understand that, and NY's post's are some of the more looked at. Just wanting a clarification by him to keep people from making a huge mistake.

You couldn't set the NB to 6Gz on a 1055T unless you had a motherboard that would do 600FSB. 600 x 10(max NB multi).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I was *finally* able to OC at 4Ghz with proper RAM speed and latencies:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369914

What do you guys think about that OC? Is it good?

I must say temps reached 48ÂºC with Core Temp (So real CPU temp was 58ÂºC).

Should I be worried about those temps? (Considering max safe temp is 62ÂºC).

If those are the temps while stress testing you have nothing to worry about unless all you plan to do is run stress tests or fold, then I'd say get better cooling.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I was *finally* able to OC at 4Ghz with proper RAM speed and latencies:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369914

What do you guys think about that OC? Is it good?

I must say temps reached 48ÂºC with Core Temp (So real CPU temp was 58ÂºC).

Should I be worried about those temps? (Considering max safe temp is 62ÂºC).


i also have the Corsair H50 and i cannot get it below 61Âºc at 1.4v or even 1.3750v full load.

My room temperature is 30ÂºC (even more sometimes) here in Lisbon.
Is this normal?

Whats your room temp?


----------



## ny_driver

You are just pushing ambient air through that little H-50 radiator.....unless you lower your ambient and/or get more airflow in the case it's not going to get much better.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
1.3v is already nice and low.

You couldn't set the NB to 6Gz on a 1055T unless you had a motherboard that would do 600FSB. 600 x 10(max NB multi).

If those are the temps while stress testing you have nothing to worry about unless all you plan to do is run stress tests or fold, then I'd say get better cooling.

Yeah those are temps while Stressing.

I didn't worry much but I also do [email protected] so I am not sure if those temps are safe for Folding? :/ Might as well leave it at 3.8Ghz for 24/7 folding.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
i also have the Corsair H50 and i cannot get it below 61Âºc at 1.4v or even 1.3750v full load.

My room temperature is 30ÂºC (even more sometimes) here in Lisbon.
Is this normal?

Whats your room temp?

My room temperature right now is 20ÂºC, it is pretty cold outside here in Germany and I have my window opened







so my room temp is pretty nice for my Pc xD.


----------



## bo40

Purpleannex i have a m4n82 and a 1055t your problem is you unleashed your cpu in bios go in and disable unleashed it will return things back to normal my only problem is i cant get my memory to run at the speed it should i am running 3.69 very stable any more and it becomes unstable allso update to the newest bios 2301


----------



## bo40

is it normal for the mcp on my m4n82 to run 55 cel http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369774


----------



## test tube

There is a new review here about CPU-NB frequency: http://www.anandtech.com/show/3877/a...ance-scaling/7

It seems the only thing that it strongly effects is gaming


----------



## Blueduck3285

Hey everyone, had a quick question Here


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
There is a new review here about CPU-NB frequency: http://www.anandtech.com/show/3877/a...ance-scaling/7

It seems the only thing that it strongly effects is gaming

Interesting.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
There is a new review here about CPU-NB frequency: http://www.anandtech.com/show/3877/a...ance-scaling/7

It seems the only thing that it strongly effects is gaming

The reviewer increased RAM speed and CPU-NB simultaneously in their tests. How can we conclude which one is responsible for the performance improvements? I suspect it's a little bit of both. What I've been really hoping for is a test of CPU-NB speeds alone.

For example, I can run my CPU-NB at 2296MHz, 2624MHz, or 2952MHz with my FSB at 328. My DDR3 is set to 1748MHz. It has been suggested that 3 times RAM speed (2622MHz in my case) is ideal, but it would be nice to know if there is any benefit to going higher.


----------



## klaxian

I understand that running the CPU-NB at 3 times RAM speed is required to reach the full potential of the RAM. However, is there any benefit to raising the CPU-NB speed further? If there is no performance gain, I'll just run at the minimum required speed for my RAM and save power/heat. However, I can get it stable at higher speeds. Is it worth it? I have heard some folks claim that CPU-NB is like your CPU in the sense that you should push it as far as possible for maximum performance.


----------



## ny_driver

Didn't we go over this yesterday? You yourself need to test and see if there are any improvements or gains from raising the NB above the suggested amount.

I told you or someone else just yesterday that the memory benchmarks will improve from higher NB, but you likely will not notice the difference in real time.

Read this that test tube posted earlier klaxian......http://www.anandtech.com/show/3877/a...ance-scaling/7


----------



## Phobos223

I defintely notice a difference in crunching BONIC projects with 3Ghz NB over 2-2.5Ghz... All around performance seems increased


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
I defintely notice a difference in crunching BONIC projects with 3Ghz NB over 2-2.5Ghz... All around performance seems increased

At the same time, I didn't see huge benefits running MD simulations in NAMD or in DP GFLOPS using LinX... You've really got to run benches for yourself and see how big the difference is. Around 3000MHz is similar to the speed at which Intel's QPI runs at, although that benefits usually more from the increased memory bandwidth of triple channel too.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Didn't we go over this yesterday? You yourself need to test and see if there are any improvements or gains from raising the NB above the suggested amount.


Thanks. And yes, you did mention that yesterday. I suppose I was wondering if anyone has done any in-depth tests of this in various scenarios before I attempted to redo work that has already been done.

As I posted above, the tests done in the review you linked don't seem valid for this because the tester increased both the CPU-NB and RAM speed at the same time. Therefore, it's not possible to empirically tell which caused the increase in speed.

Thanks to those who weighed in on this from personal experience. My system does seem a bit snappier since I begin running my CPU-NB at 2952MHz, but that is just a subjective anecdote. I'll have to do some testing...


----------



## Blueduck3285

After installing my Silver Arrow I have been running LinX and Prime95, here are my results...

Tests done ~30 minutes apart with a 1-2*C ambient increase. The Silver Arrow got the warmer ambient.

CPU Idle (Stock Cooler with 3.3Ghz clock @ 1.3v) : 36*C
CPU Load (Stock Cooler with 3.3Ghz clock @ 1.3v) : 58*C
NB Idle CPU : 39*C
NB Load CPU : 58*C

CPU Idle (Thermalright Cooler with 3.3Ghz clock @ 1.3v) : 28*C
CPU Load (Thermalright Cooler with 3.3Ghz clock @ 1.3v) : 43*C
NB Idle CPU : 32*C
NB Load CPU : 49*C


----------



## radiac

anyone able to help me with some of my questions?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radiac*


anyone able to help me with some of my questions?


What ya got?


----------



## radiac

i actually posted a little back so this will be a repost from my original.

my rig profile will be as of such
Processor: AMD Phenom II x6 1055t 2.8ghz + Xigmatek s1283 with 2x120mm Xigmatek CLF in Push/Pull config
Mainboard: ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB 3
Graphics Card: Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum 1GB
Memory: 2x 2GB Team Elite DDR 3 1600mhz CL9
Storage Drive: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Power Supply Unit: Seasonic M12DII 620W 80+ Bronze

My target is to achieve between 3.6ghz to 4ghz stable, depending on the temps and my DDR3 ram at ~ 1500-1600 (best is to tighten up the timings as well).

Currently I have taken this steps in the OC of my rig
FSB: 286
Multiplier: 14
Vcore: 1.45 V in bios (no idea why it shows a different Vcore in HWmonitor and CPUz)
RAM freq: 1525mhz
HB freq: manually set to 2002mhz
HT link: manually set to 2002mhz
Turbo Core: Disabled
Cool and Quiet: Enabled

and this is the results i have achieved after 1 night of Prime95 64bit, running with all my aircon set at 20deg and my casing 7 fans all running at full speed. Using the CM Storm Sniper BE window edition.
2x120mm Xigmatek CLF on my heatsink
2 x 200mm CM Megaflow (1 intake and 1 exhaust as of CM Storm Sniper BE default)
some stock 120mm CM fan as bottom intake
1x120mm Xigmatek CLF as rear exhaust
1x120mm Xigmatek CLF (on my HDD cage blowing my GPU)

*At LOAD during PRIME95 (note the temps during PRIME95 were mostly hovering from 59deg to 63deg and not the 47deg as shown)*









*Idle for 30mins and typing this post in the mean time with my aircon switched off*









Need some help from you guys on should i tweak my overclock. It seems like I have already achieved a stable overclock from Prime95 with it stable 6.5hours into it but temps looks high for me. Would need advice on these areas
1) VCore voltages (what should be optimum and if i can lower it? and is it natural to show a max of 1.54v Vcore during Prime?)
2) Temps (is this considered high? how can I lower it using an air-cooled setup. no intentions on Water-cooling)
3) RAM settings (how can i tighten up the timings?)


----------



## ny_driver

Great results Blueduck!


----------



## IdPlease

Hey all,

I was hoping to get a CPU block (as I already got a MCP655 and had a 120.2 radiator), but ... no longer the case! the Swiftech 120.2 radiator is no longer usable. Got a hole in it.. Yup, whilst moving stuff out of the cupboard etc, I dropped a old enermax 550wPSU on it and sods law says it aint going to land flat on top of the rad, but corner end first!!! .. dammit.

So anyways, both rad and cpu block are off the shopping list as I 'need' another Vertex 2 first..

So, question is ..

Which Cooler would you recommend ??

Yes, I know water would be the better option, but it not going to happen for another few months yet (maybe treat myself at xmas), and this stock cooler is, well.. no good for running at 3.8, need something with a bit more oomph!

Currently looking at:-

Titan Fenrir v2
Scythe Ninja 3 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2

Have a budget of around Â£60 ($92usd) Could stretch it a little if there is something not on the list and worth the extra wonga.

Cheers all


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ might as well just go H50... then it will *feel* like you got your water cooling loop up and running


----------



## IdPlease

Hmm.. I did consider the H50 but if im going to have water, might as well have the 'real' stuff.

I guess it going to be better than the stock cooling that i'm having to suffer with .. hehe

Something to look forward to in a few months too, knowing I can have better!









Cheers for that Phobos.


----------



## IdPlease

Swiftech Pump Shoot 001 by IDPlease, on Flickr

There she is .. sat waiting









Dammit!!!


----------



## shaddix

H50 is good for ease of install, no extra stress on your mobo etc.


----------



## IdPlease

Yeah, H50 is a breeze to install and it should do well at 1.4/1.5v for a 4.0 OC, small too .. would look lost in the HAF 932.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radiac*


i actually posted a little back so this will be a repost from my original.

my rig profile will be as of such 
Processor: AMD Phenom II x6 1055t 2.8ghz + Xigmatek s1283 with 2x120mm Xigmatek CLF in Push/Pull config
Mainboard: ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB 3
Graphics Card: Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum 1GB
Memory: 2x 2GB Team Elite DDR 3 1600mhz CL9
Storage Drive: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Power Supply Unit: Seasonic M12DII 620W 80+ Bronze

My target is to achieve between 3.6ghz to 4ghz stable, depending on the temps and my DDR3 ram at ~ 1500-1600 (best is to tighten up the timings as well).

Currently I have taken this steps in the OC of my rig
FSB: 286 
Multiplier: 14
Vcore: 1.45 V in bios (no idea why it shows a different Vcore in HWmonitor and CPUz)
RAM freq: 1525mhz
HB freq: manually set to 2002mhz
HT link: manually set to 2002mhz
Turbo Core: Disabled
Cool and Quiet: Enabled

and this is the results i have achieved after 1 night of Prime95 64bit, running with all my aircon set at 20deg and my casing 7 fans all running at full speed. Using the CM Storm Sniper BE window edition.
2x120mm Xigmatek CLF on my heatsink
2 x 200mm CM Megaflow (1 intake and 1 exhaust as of CM Storm Sniper BE default)
some stock 120mm CM fan as bottom intake
1x120mm Xigmatek CLF as rear exhaust
1x120mm Xigmatek CLF (on my HDD cage blowing my GPU)

*At LOAD during PRIME95 (note the temps during PRIME95 were mostly hovering from 59deg to 63deg and not the 47deg as shown)*









*Idle for 30mins and typing this post in the mean time with my aircon switched off*









Need some help from you guys on should i tweak my overclock. It seems like I have already achieved a stable overclock from Prime95 with it stable 6.5hours into it but temps looks high for me. Would need advice on these areas
1) VCore voltages (what should be optimum and if i can lower it? and is it natural to show a max of 1.54v Vcore during Prime?) 
2) Temps (is this considered high? how can I lower it using an air-cooled setup. no intentions on Water-cooling) 
3) RAM settings (how can i tighten up the timings?)


1. I would say try dropping your vcore just one notch and see if you are still stable. Once your stable, you can always try lowering your v's to get your temps down.

2. Temps seem ok, without knowing your ambient. Getting 4Ghz stable on air is always good to see. Your load temps are high but should be more than you would see in most applications.

3. RAM timings, I am still trying to figure that out myself


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Great results Blueduck!










Thanks, was kind of cramped to get it to work with my board and case, do you think the blood that was sheed to get it in will help with temps?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Can I join?! I have my cpuz posted in my sig =P

Any ideas as to why at my current settings I can't up my fsb to 284 and voltage a little bit and hit 4 ghz? If I go any higher than 274 on my fsb my computer will not post no matter what I have the voltage at.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*


Can I join?! I have my cpuz posted in my sig =P

Any ideas as to why at my current settings I can't up my fsb to 284 and voltage a little bit and hit 4 ghz? If I go any higher than 274 on my fsb my computer will not post no matter what I have the voltage at.


Try getting some higher FSB.

Maybe you hit a wall at 274 and have to skip that FSB to lets say 278.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Try getting some higher FSB.

Maybe you hit a wall at 274 and have to skip that FSB to lets say 278.


Interesting.... I will give it a shot.


----------



## damnation911

new update me me XD 4355.08 MHz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1370797


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damnation911*


new update me me XD 4355.08 MHz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1370797


What temps are you getting on 100% load with that Xigmatek cooler?

I am getting close to 58ÂºC temps on H50 @ 4Ghz, I don't like those temps at all, what temps are you getting?


----------



## test tube

As said in the first thread... if you want to join or update your information, use the format specified. I will not add people who just post a screen, when you're doing that (going through the screen cap for information) for 20 people in one sitting it just gets annoying.


----------



## damnation911

sorry test tube
@kcuestag temps 100% load with that Xigmatek cooler 48c and idle 10c


----------



## radiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


1. I would say try dropping your vcore just one notch and see if you are still stable. Once your stable, you can always try lowering your v's to get your temps down.

2. Temps seem ok, without knowing your ambient. Getting 4Ghz stable on air is always good to see. Your load temps are high but should be more than you would see in most applications.

3. RAM timings, I am still trying to figure that out myself 


hey blueduck thanks for your responses! i guess i will try lowering my Vcores once i am more free. As of now, i have lowered my OC to 3.8ghz and the temps seems more acceptable.

guess i have to slowly figure out my ram too!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Great results Blueduck!









Oh and as an update, as my AS5 cures, my idle dropped to 26*C!! Time for some real ocing!

Also up to  3.4. Seem as though when I make the jump to 3.5 1.375vcore doesnt seem to do the trick, nor a bump to cpu-nb v, or messing with my ram timings and v. Unstable at 3.4, five our of six prime95 workers stopped very shortly after starting. Any ideas?


----------



## shaddix

Hell if I know, I'm having my own issues right now, I had this **** stable through 20 passes of linx at 4ghz earlier but not anymore. And I can't remember the exact ram timings I was using when it was stable >_<.


----------



## nzhaystack

Would anyone reccomend the Corsair H50?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damnation911* 
sorry test tube
@kcuestag temps 100% load with that Xigmatek cooler 48c and idle 10c

What program did you measure it with?

Also what is your room temperature?


----------



## shaddix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzhaystack* 
Would anyone reccomend the Corsair H50?

I will, it's been fantastic. I'll never use big air again, H50 is so much easier to get a good mount(for me anyway). Temps are no better than big air or anything, but I don't think beating big air is the point of the H50(for me anyway.)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
I will, it's been fantastic. I'll never use big air again, H50 is so much easier to get a good mount(for me anyway). Temps are no better than big air or anything, but I don't think beating big air is the point of the H50(for me anyway.)

True.

H50 won't bit the Noctua NH-D14, however it does give great temps on push/pull (Although I wish it was a little bit better with my X6 1055 @ 1.47v).

PS: Got to 4.3Ghz







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371186


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Yeah those are temps while Stressing.

I didn't worry much but I also do [email protected] so I am not sure if those temps are safe for Folding? :/ Might as well leave it at 3.8Ghz for 24/7 folding.

My room temperature right now is 20ÂºC, it is pretty cold outside here in Germany and I have my window opened







so my room temp is pretty nice for my Pc xD.

never come to my mind that in my life i would going around internet asking other people what's "there room temperature"









this overclock life is not easy









thanks









going to try to get some air conditioned going straight into my h50 push fan.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
never come to my mind that in my life i would going around internet asking other people what's "there room temperature"









this overclock life is not easy









thanks









going to try to get some air conditioned going straight into my h50 push fan.









That sounds good


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
Hey all,

I was hoping to get a CPU block (as I already got a MCP655 and had a 120.2 radiator), but ... no longer the case! the Swiftech 120.2 radiator is no longer usable. Got a hole in it.. Yup, whilst moving stuff out of the cupboard etc, I dropped a old enermax 550wPSU on it and sods law says it aint going to land flat on top of the rad, but corner end first!!! .. dammit.

So anyways, both rad and cpu block are off the shopping list as I 'need' another Vertex 2 first..

So, question is ..

Which Cooler would you recommend ??

Yes, I know water would be the better option, but it not going to happen for another few months yet (maybe treat myself at xmas), and this stock cooler is, well.. no good for running at 3.8, need something with a bit more oomph!

Currently looking at:-

Titan Fenrir v2
Scythe Ninja 3
Noctua NH-U12P SE2

Have a budget of around Â£60 ($92usd) Could stretch it a little if there is something not on the list and worth the extra wonga.

Cheers all

yes the H50 would do good results and the better of it is that it's preatty SMALL when compared with those big Air coolers. I have h50 and mugen 2 and the results are very similar but the size of the h50 is just beautiful


----------



## bo40

go to thermaltake b stock store good bargins therte


----------



## groodal

i'm waiting for mine and also ha h50 and a gtx 470.
count me in : )


----------



## bo40

BigWater 735 CL-W0075 (Refurbished Product)
Item#: CL-W0075-RF
Availability: Usually ships the next business day.
Regular price: $99.99Sale price: $39.99


----------



## bo40

yeah thats me monday im ordering 3 gtx 465,s to replace my 2 gts 250,s


----------



## shaddix

Are there some known issues with linx and memory use option? Because selecting 2800mb causes my PC to reboot, without fail, on the first pass at 286x14 no matter my voltages. I change the mem usage to 2048 instead of 2800 and it's no longer rebooting.


----------



## bo40

ID : 1371067Submitted by FRANKENPUTER | Wed, 01 Sep 2010 09:07:17 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Build 7600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 6 Cores - 6 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.A.0 / Extended : 10.A
CPU Cache : L1 : 6 x 64 / 6 x 64 KB - L2 : 6 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Thuban (45 nm) / Stepping : PH-E0

Freq : 3782.19 MHz (270.16 * 14)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : M4N82 DELUXE
NB : NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI SPP rev A2
SB : NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI MCP rev A2

GPU1 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
GPU1 Clocks : Core 721 MHz / RAM 1062 MHz
GPU2 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
GPU2 Clocks : Core 721 MHz / RAM 1062 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0

RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 540.3 MHz (1:2) @ 5-5-5-18
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ

CPU-Z Forum Banner (BB Code below)
help please i cant keep stable no matter what i do


----------



## bo40

FieldValue
Sensor Properties
Sensor TypeITE IT8720F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor TypeDiode (NV-Diode)
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe
Chassis Intrusion DetectedNo

Temperatures
Motherboard32 Â°C (90 Â°F)
CPU38 Â°C (100 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #127 Â°C (81 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #227 Â°C (81 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #327 Â°C (81 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #427 Â°C (81 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #527 Â°C (81 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #627 Â°C (81 Â°F)
MCP58 Â°C (136 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode40 Â°C (104 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode37 Â°C (99 Â°F)
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A035 Â°C (95 Â°F)
WDC WD5000AACS-00ZUB031 Â°C (88 Â°F)

Cooling Fans
Chassis #23125 RPM
GPU190%
GPU290%

Voltage Values
CPU Core1.39 V
+3.3 V3.39 V
+5 V5.08 V
+12 V12.10 V
VBAT Battery3.22 V


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
ID : 1371067Submitted by FRANKENPUTER | Wed, 01 Sep 2010 09:07:17 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Build 7600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 6 Cores - 6 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.A.0 / Extended : 10.A
CPU Cache : L1 : 6 x 64 / 6 x 64 KB - L2 : 6 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Thuban (45 nm) / Stepping : PH-E0

Freq : 3782.19 MHz (270.16 * 14)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : M4N82 DELUXE
NB : NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI SPP rev A2
SB : NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI MCP rev A2

GPU1 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
GPU1 Clocks : Core 721 MHz / RAM 1062 MHz
GPU2 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
GPU2 Clocks : Core 721 MHz / RAM 1062 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0

RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 540.3 MHz (1:2) @ 5-5-5-18
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ

CPU-Z Forum Banner (BB Code below)
help please i cant keep stable no matter what i do


What are your voltages dude? Need that info to give proper help. Also, what is your DDR2 rated speed?


----------



## bo40

FieldValue
BIOS Properties
BIOS TypeAMI
BIOS Version2301
AGESA Version3.7.0.0
System BIOS Date08/04/10
Video BIOS Date12/29/09

BIOS Settings (ATK)
CPU Voltage1.4000 V
DRAM Voltage2.380 V
HT Voltage1.240 V
NB Voltage1.240 V
nForce200 Voltage1.200 V
VDDA Voltage2.700 V
VDDNB Voltage1.1500 V
CPU Frequency429496922.00 MHz
CPU Ratio14.0x

BIOS Manufacturer
Company NameAmerican Megatrends Inc.
Product Informationhttp://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgradeshttp://www.esupport.com/biosagent/in...m?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions
SuggestionAre you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
and memory is 1150


----------



## shaddix

I am just going to go back to using prime95. Linx is a bunch of bull****. Prime95 behaves predictably, linx does whatever the hell it wants. For example, earlier tonight(well last night), I was working on getting my 4ghz back. I was at 1.45v I think and got an error on the 9th pass using 3000mb. I bump the voltage up to 1.475, I get an error on the 6th pass, bump it to 1.5v, reboot on the first pass. Drop voltage back down, reboot on the first pass again! Then nothing that I do makes it stable, just reboot reboot reboot no matter my volts! Maybe I'm having a hardware issue?? I've already RMA'd my ram and waiting on some corsair that's rated for normal voltages.
Note that all this while, prime95 small FFT is rock solid.

And interestingly, I was solid in linx at 4ghz yesterday, but then I ran prime blend and got an error on one of the threads. So I started tinkering, and couldn't get linx stable again after that!


----------



## bo40

Memory is ocz flex ex 9200 1150 MHz


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
FieldValue
BIOS Properties
BIOS TypeAMI
BIOS Version2301
AGESA Version3.7.0.0
System BIOS Date08/04/10
Video BIOS Date12/29/09

BIOS Settings (ATK)
CPU Voltage1.4000 V
DRAM Voltage2.380 V
HT Voltage1.240 V
NB Voltage1.240 V
nForce200 Voltage1.200 V
VDDA Voltage2.700 V
VDDNB Voltage1.1500 V
CPU Frequency429496922.00 MHz
CPU Ratio14.0x

BIOS Manufacturer
Company NameAmerican Megatrends Inc.
Product Informationhttp://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgradeshttp://www.esupport.com/biosagent/in...m?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions
SuggestionAre you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
and memory is 1150

I take it you have the 125W 1055T? If so, may need closer to 1.44V-1.45V on the CPU at that speed. also, Those nForce boards may not be able to handle that high of a bus (270). May try increasing the nForce200 voltage .5

Perhaps someone else with a nForce chipset can shed some light on this. Most of us are rockin AMD 7XX or 8XX chipsets so they are different and can handle high bus


----------



## bo40

thanks i will try that


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


thanks i will try that


A good plan would be to google your motherbaod model #, and look for any reviews on the board done by overclockers. When you find one just jump to the "overclocking" section and see what kind of results on the bus they get. Taht would give you a general idea of what you might be able to acheive


----------



## bo40

looks like this is all i can get with this board thank you very much for your helpField Value
CPU Properties
CPU TypeHexaCore AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPU AliasThuban
CPU SteppingPH-E0
Engineering SampleNo
CPUID CPU NameAMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
CPUID Revision00100FA0h
CPU VID1.4000 V
North Bridge VID1.1500 V

CPU Speed
CPU Clock3723.4 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 13%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB266.0 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 33%)
HyperTransport Clock2659.6 MHz
North Bridge Clock2659.6 MHz
Memory Bus531.9 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio12:6

CPU Cache
L1 Code Cache64 KB per core
L1 Data Cache64 KB per core
L2 Cache512 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)
L3 Cache6 MB (On-Die, ECC, NB-Speed)

Motherboard Properties
Motherboard ID64-2301-000001-00101111-080410-MCP72XE$A1154000_BIOS DATE: 08/04/10 17:22:03 VER: 08.00.15
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties
Motherboard ChipsetnVIDIA nForce 980a SLI, AMD K10
Memory Timings5-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR)2T
DIMM1: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM2: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties
System BIOS Date08/04/10
Video BIOS Date12/29/09
DMI BIOS Version2301

Graphics Processor Properties
Video AdapterMSI N250GTS (MS-V154)
GPU Code NameG92GTS (PCI Express 2.0 x16 10DE / 0615, Rev A2)
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain)720 MHz (original: 675 MHz, overclock: 7%)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain)1728 MHz (original: 1620 MHz, overclock: 7%)
Memory Clock1058 MHz (original: 1000 MHz, overclock: 6%)


----------



## Phobos223

^^ not to bad man


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


FieldValue
BIOS Properties
BIOS TypeAMI
BIOS Version2301
AGESA Version3.7.0.0
System BIOS Date08/04/10
Video BIOS Date12/29/09

BIOS Settings (ATK)
CPU Voltage1.4000 V
DRAM Voltage2.380 V
HT Voltage1.240 V
NB Voltage1.240 V
nForce200 Voltage1.200 V
VDDA Voltage2.700 V
VDDNB Voltage1.1500 V
CPU Frequency429496922.00 MHz
CPU Ratio14.0x

BIOS Manufacturer
Company NameAmerican Megatrends Inc.
Product Informationhttp://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgradeshttp://www.esupport.com/biosagent/in...m?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions
SuggestionAre you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
and memory is 1150


it may just be me, but your ram voltage is off the charts.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


DRAM Voltage2.380 V

it may just be me, but your ram voltage is off the charts.


DDR2 does run with higher voltage than DDR3, but it still seems a bit high to me too.


----------



## Blueduck3285

So I am in need of yalls help. I cant break 3.4Ghz. I try to up to 3.5 and I cant even post, resets my bios back to default settings. I have tired 3.5 @ 1.4v and cpu-nb past 1.225, set my ram timings to auto just to see if I can get into the bios, upped my Dram one notch above 1.51... NB was at 2500mhz its v was upped a notch, I kept HT at around 2000mhz and even tried upping its v a notch...

Nothing.


----------



## bo40

thanks for noteing that i bumped it back down thats why i love this liquid coold ram


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


So I am in need of yalls help. I cant break 3.4Ghz. I try to up to 3.5 and I cant even post, resets my bios back to default settings. I have tired 3.5 @ 1.4v and cpu-nb past 1.225, set my ram timings to auto just to see if I can get into the bios, upped my Dram one notch above 1.51... NB was at 2500mhz its v was upped a notch, I kept HT at around 2000mhz and even tried upping its v a notch...

Nothing.


Turn your RAM to it's lowest divider, even if that ends it up at 1066. Leave your timings to their rated specs.

Put the voltage on your RAM where it's rated for 1.5, 1.65 w/e.

Put your CPU @ 1.45v and your CPU/NB @ 1.3v and then make your HTT 250 and your CPU/NB to 2500 (divider = 10). Leave your HT @ 2000.

You should have no problems booting with those settings and voltage. @ 1.45v, you should be able to take it to 3.8 or better. You may have found a hole @ 250, so try 252, 255, 260.

Once you find a nice CPU speed, return your RAM to rated speeds and spec (timing and voltage), or as nearest to spec as you can get.


----------



## bo40

hell i just wish my tower loaded didnt weigh a 105 pounds


----------



## bo40

FieldValue
Sensor Properties
Sensor TypeITE IT8720F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor TypeDiode (NV-Diode)
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe
Chassis Intrusion DetectedNo

Temperatures
Motherboard34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU40 Â°C (104 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #129 Â°C (84 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #229 Â°C (84 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #329 Â°C (84 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #429 Â°C (84 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #529 Â°C (84 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #629 Â°C (84 Â°F)
MCP60 Â°C (140 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode42 Â°C (108 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode41 Â°C (106 Â°F)
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A038 Â°C (100 Â°F)
WDC WD5000AACS-00ZUB033 Â°C (91 Â°F)

Cooling Fans
Chassis #23111 RPM
GPU190%
GPU290%

Voltage Values
CPU Core1.39 V
+3.3 V3.39 V
+5 V5.08 V
+12 V12.03 V
VBAT Battery3.22 V

are these temps acceptiable


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Turn your RAM to it's lowest divider, even if that ends it up at 1066. Leave your timings to their rated specs.

Put the voltage on your RAM where it's rated for 1.5, 1.65 w/e.

Put your CPU @ 1.45v and your CPU/NB @ 1.3v and then make your HTT 250 and your CPU/NB to 2500 (divider = 10). Leave your HT @ 2000.

You should have no problems booting with those settings and voltage. @ 1.45v, you should be able to take it to 3.8 or better. You may have found a hole @ 250, so try 252, 255, 260.

Once you find a nice CPU speed, return your RAM to rated speeds and spec (timing and voltage), or as nearest to spec as you can get.


I had the same problem. Wen i did set the memory divider at its lowest, it wouldnt post. Up ur memory divider one step. I'm running at 280 x 14 and the memory is at 1120MHz, a little above stock. But it works fine.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


FieldValue
Sensor Properties
Sensor TypeITE IT8720F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor TypeDiode (NV-Diode)
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe
Chassis Intrusion DetectedNo

Temperatures
Motherboard34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU40 Â°C (104 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #129 Â°C (84 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #229 Â°C (84 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #329 Â°C (84 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #429 Â°C (84 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #529 Â°C (84 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #629 Â°C (84 Â°F)
MCP60 Â°C (140 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode42 Â°C (108 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode41 Â°C (106 Â°F)
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A038 Â°C (100 Â°F)
WDC WD5000AACS-00ZUB033 Â°C (91 Â°F)

Cooling Fans
Chassis #23111 RPM
GPU190%
GPU290%

Voltage Values
CPU Core1.39 V
+3.3 V3.39 V
+5 V5.08 V
+12 V12.03 V
VBAT Battery3.22 V

are these temps acceptiable


Is that under load?


----------



## Blueduck3285

With klaxian's help, I determined that it was my Dram V that was the culprit. My ram is rated 1600 8-8-8-24 at 1.65v, I have been running it at 1.51v. I bumped it to 1.61v for now and everything is running at 3.5Ghz @ 1.375v, NB 2500 at 1.2v, with HT 2000 with no v change.

With my new cpu cooler, I should be at 3.8-4 ghz with great temps.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


So I am in need of yalls help. I cant break 3.4Ghz. I try to up to 3.5 and I cant even post, resets my bios back to default settings. I have tired 3.5 @ 1.4v and cpu-nb past 1.225, set my ram timings to auto just to see if I can get into the bios, upped my Dram one notch above 1.51... NB was at 2500mhz its v was upped a notch, I kept HT at around 2000mhz and even tried upping its v a notch...

Nothing.


Try 1.45 on the cpu, 1.4 on the cpu/nb, and 1.3 on the nb. Also is your ram ok @ 1.51? Most I have used (ddr3) likes 1.65

You wont need that much volts for 3.5cpu/2.5nb but it wont hurt anything. I run higher than that 24/7. If you cant boot and bench with those volts you might just have a bum cpu


----------



## bo40

yes under load


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


yes under load


Yea those temps are great


----------



## bo40

thanks will help too when i change video cards to 3 gtx 465,s on liqued


----------



## Blueduck3285

anyone having problems with linx, in that once you hit the start button, the timer keeps counting but the stop button doesn't work, or you set it to run for 10 min, and it never stops?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


anyone having problems with linx, in that once you hit the start button, the timer keeps counting but the stop button doesn't work, or you set it to run for 10 min, and it never stops?


I've got that problem too.

Memory: 1024

I click to stress and the timer keeps going but it won't even stress the CPU for some reason :/ Weird.

It only happens at 4Ghz though <.< At 3.8Ghz it works fine.


----------



## originaljedi

FSB/Multiplier:285
CPU Speed:3989
NB Speed:2564
CPU Voltage:1.46
CPU-NB Voltage:1.30
RAM Speed:1523
Motherboard: Crossfire IV
Model: (125w or 95w) 125W


----------



## Coolio831

Quote:



Originally Posted by *originaljedi*


FSB/Multiplier:285
CPU Speed:3989
NB Speed:2564
CPU Voltage:1.46
CPU-NB Voltage:1.30
RAM Speed:1523
Motherboard: Crossfire IV
Model: (125w or 95w) 125W


Welcome to the club!

Are your settings Stable? Just curious cause i'm trying to lower my vcore abit (its at 1.51) Could you possibly fill out your system specs here


----------



## bo40

FieldValue
CPU Properties
CPU TypeHexaCore AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPU AliasThuban
CPU SteppingPH-E0
Engineering SampleNo
CPUID CPU NameAMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
CPUID Revision00100FA0h
CPU VID1.3000 V
North Bridge VID1.1500 V

CPU Speed
CPU Clock3723.4 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 13%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB266.0 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 33%)
HyperTransport Clock2659.6 MHz
North Bridge Clock2659.6 MHz
Memory Bus531.9 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio12:6

CPU Cache
L1 Code Cache64 KB per core
L1 Data Cache64 KB per core
L2 Cache512 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)
L3 Cache6 MB (On-Die, ECC, NB-Speed)

Motherboard Properties
Motherboard ID64-2301-000001-00101111-080410-MCP72XE$A1154000_BIOS DATE: 08/04/10 17:22:03 VER: 08.00.15
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties
Motherboard ChipsetnVIDIA nForce 980a SLI, AMD K10
Memory Timings5-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR)2T
DIMM1: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM2: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties
System BIOS Date08/04/10
Video BIOS Date12/29/09
DMI BIOS Version2301

Graphics Processor Properties
Video AdapterMSI N250GTS (MS-V154)
GPU Code NameG92GTS (PCI Express 2.0 x16 10DE / 0615, Rev A2)
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain)720 MHz (original: 675 MHz, overclock: 7%)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain)1728 MHz (original: 1620 MHz, overclock: 7%)
Memory Clock1058 MHz (original: 1000 MHz, overclock: 6%)

ok this is all i can do and be totaly stable and i really apreciate all the help


----------



## Blueduck3285

An update for myself

3.640Ghz
260 x 14
Vcore 1.375v
CPU-NB 1.275v
NB 1.23v
NB multi x8 2080
HT multi x8 2080
Ram 1.65v 8-8-8-24 2T x5.33 1385

Ran both LinX (1024) and Prime95 (Blend) for over a half hour, temps never broke 43*C (Socket... 35*C core)!

I will try for 3.7 tomorrow.

Edit: 2 min into playing SC2... system froooooze!!! ***


----------



## bo40

been tweakin agin myself

FieldValue
CPU Properties
CPU TypeHexaCore AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPU AliasThuban
CPU SteppingPH-E0
Engineering SampleNo
CPUID CPU NameAMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
CPUID Revision00100FA0h
CPU VID1.4500 V
North Bridge VID1.1500 V

CPU Speed
CPU Clock3753.2 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 14%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB268.1 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 34%)
HyperTransport Clock2680.9 MHz
North Bridge Clock2680.9 MHz
Memory Bus536.2 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio12:6

CPU Cache
L1 Code Cache64 KB per core
L1 Data Cache64 KB per core
L2 Cache512 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)
L3 Cache6 MB (On-Die, ECC, NB-Speed)

Motherboard Properties
Motherboard ID64-2301-000001-00101111-080410-MCP72XE$A1154000_BIOS DATE: 08/04/10 17:22:03 VER: 08.00.15
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties
Motherboard ChipsetnVIDIA nForce 980a SLI, AMD K10
Memory Timings5-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR)2T
DIMM1: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM2: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties
System BIOS Date08/04/10
Video BIOS Date12/29/09
DMI BIOS Version2301

Graphics Processor Properties
Video AdapterMSI N250GTS (MS-V154)
GPU Code NameG92GTS (PCI Express 2.0 x16 10DE / 0615, Rev A2)
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain)720 MHz (original: 675 MHz, overclock: 7%)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain)1728 MHz (original: 1620 MHz, overclock: 7%)
Memory Clock1058 MHz (original: 1000 MHz, overclock: 6%)


----------



## bo40

after 2 runs of sandera and 2 runs of prime 95 these are my temps

FieldValue
Sensor Properties
Sensor TypeITE IT8720F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor TypeDiode (NV-Diode)
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe
Chassis Intrusion DetectedNo

Temperatures
Motherboard34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU44 Â°C (111 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #132 Â°C (90 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #232 Â°C (90 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #332 Â°C (90 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #432 Â°C (90 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #532 Â°C (90 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #632 Â°C (90 Â°F)
MCP61 Â°C (142 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode41 Â°C (106 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode39 Â°C (102 Â°F)
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A038 Â°C (100 Â°F)
WDC WD5000AACS-00ZUB034 Â°C (93 Â°F)

Cooling Fans
Chassis #22885 RPM
GPU190%
GPU290%

Voltage Values
CPU Core1.42 V
+3.3 V3.39 V
+5 V5.08 V
+12 V12.10 V
VBAT Battery3.22 V


----------



## bo40

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Build 7600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 6 Cores - 6 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.A.0 / Extended : 10.A
CPU Cache : L1 : 6 x 64 / 6 x 64 KB - L2 : 6 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Thuban (45 nm) / Stepping : PH-E0

Freq : 3752.85 MHz (268.06 * 14)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : M4N82 DELUXE
NB : NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI SPP rev A2
SB : NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI MCP rev A2

GPU1 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
GPU1 Clocks : Core 721 MHz / RAM 1062 MHz
GPU2 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
GPU2 Clocks : Core 721 MHz / RAM 1062 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0

RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 536.1 MHz (1:2) @ 5-5-5-18
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ

CPU-Z Forum Banner (BB Code below)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1372422


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


been tweakin agin myself

FieldValue
CPU Properties
CPU TypeHexaCore AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPU AliasThuban
CPU SteppingPH-E0
Engineering SampleNo
CPUID CPU NameAMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
CPUID Revision00100FA0h
CPU VID1.4500 V
North Bridge VID1.1500 V

CPU Speed
CPU Clock3753.2 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 14%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB268.1 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 34%)
HyperTransport Clock2680.9 MHz
North Bridge Clock2680.9 MHz
Memory Bus536.2 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio12:6

CPU Cache
L1 Code Cache64 KB per core
L1 Data Cache64 KB per core
L2 Cache512 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)
L3 Cache6 MB (On-Die, ECC, NB-Speed)

Motherboard Properties
Motherboard ID64-2301-000001-00101111-080410-MCP72XE$A1154000_BIOS DATE: 08/04/10 17:22:03 VER: 08.00.15
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties
Motherboard ChipsetnVIDIA nForce 980a SLI, AMD K10
Memory Timings5-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR)2T
DIMM1: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM2: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties
System BIOS Date08/04/10
Video BIOS Date12/29/09
DMI BIOS Version2301

Graphics Processor Properties
Video AdapterMSI N250GTS (MS-V154)
GPU Code NameG92GTS (PCI Express 2.0 x16 10DE / 0615, Rev A2)
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain)720 MHz (original: 675 MHz, overclock: 7%)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain)1728 MHz (original: 1620 MHz, overclock: 7%)
Memory Clock1058 MHz (original: 1000 MHz, overclock: 6%)



Hey Bo40, You need to drop your HT multiplier down 1 notch, so that it is around ~2100Mhz. You have it currently at 2680.9Mhz and that is to high. You wont see perormance increase over 2200, and that may be what is causign the instablility keeping you from going higher! Just drop that multi down 1x in the BIOS and you will be good


----------



## bo40

ok will try that thanks


----------



## bo40

tried to do what you said went in to bios then relized after last post i went in and lowerd every thing will up to last post and try your idea tonight


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


anyone having problems with linx, in that once you hit the start button, the timer keeps counting but the stop button doesn't work, or you set it to run for 10 min, and it never stops?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I've got that problem too.

Memory: 1024

I click to stress and the timer keeps going but it won't even stress the CPU for some reason :/ Weird.

It only happens at 4Ghz though <.< At 3.8Ghz it works fine.


I actually had to install it with the Russian trans for it to even work at all...


----------



## bo40

i have heard that the koolance crosshair III full board block will fit my M4N82 any input on that


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i have heard that the koolance crosshair III full board block will fit my M4N82 any input on that


If that is true, I actually have a BRAND NEW koolance crosshair III block that I will sell you for cheap. It has never been used and is in MINT condition. I am gonna list it in the marketplace but just have been lazy to do so. PM me if interested


----------



## bo40

very insterested sent you a pm


----------



## bo40

ok i get paid on monday i will take it i will stay in touch about payment


----------



## bo40

im waiting on the crosshair IV extreem to come out for my next build


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


im waiting on the crosshair IV extreem to come out for my next build


MIght as wait for the AM3+ boards to come out, as it is now confirmed that the bulldozer chips will NOT work on AM3 boards...

Perhaps since they waited so long on the extreme board, they will make it AM3+?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


MIght as wait for the AM3+ boards to come out, as it is now confirmed that the bulldozer chips will NOT work on AM3 boards...

Perhaps since they waited so long on the extreme board, they will make it AM3+?


That hasn't officially been confirmed

"Most of the physical characteristics of Interlagos, such as frequency and die area, are unknown."

Source 8/26/10


----------



## bo40

yeah and my luck it all will come out about the same time they amputate my foot


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


That hasn't officially been confirmed

"Most of the physical characteristics of Interlagos, such as frequency and die area, are unknown."

Source 8/26/10


Yes, unfortunatly it has. straight from AMD's mouth. Google it you will see...

sucks, I know


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Yes, unfortunatly it has. straight from AMD's mouth. Google it you will see...

sucks, I know










According to info on OCN, from users searching this very topic

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/78...-question.html

Bulldozer will be AM3, not +


----------



## raulvibes

Hi all Pros

Can anyone do me a favor, i am planning to buy a computer which is this ( http://www.meshcomputers.com/Default...KEY=806525&X=1 ) i want to overclock my CPU and the want to know before buying that if the hardware are compartible for overclocking and if nt what should be changed to meet the needs....

Thanks,

Resham


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


According to info on OCN, from users searching this very topic

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/78...-question.html

Bulldozer will be AM3, not +


I think you're mistaken, AMD and people have speculated that Bulldozer will most likely be AM3+, not AM3.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raulvibes*


Hi all Pros

Can anyone do me a favor, i am planning to buy a computer which is this ( http://www.meshcomputers.com/Default...KEY=806525&X=1 ) i want to overclock my CPU and the want to know before buying that if the hardware are compartible for overclocking and if nt what should be changed to meet the needs....

Thanks,

Resham


The motherboard for that system you linked will be tough to overclock with, not to mention there is no heat sink on the mosfets, it's an older chipset also. I suggest you swap it out for a 8xx chipset instead of 7xx.

It probably comes with a the standarad AMD CPU fan and that's probably ok for overclocking to 3.5; you may want a more robust after market cooler to take it any higher and keep the noise level down.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


According to info on OCN, from users searching this very topic

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/78...-question.html

Bulldozer will be AM3, not +



Yea but see that is an old thread.... there was an article from AMD early this week or late last week that had an interview with some AMD dude that said they originally hoped for AM3, but if they did that, some of the new features of the bulldozer would not be available, and to make the CPU work on both AM3 and AM3+ would cost a ton more in R&D not to mention fabrication, so thaey scratched that and went for AM3+ only. They also started that AM3+ with be backward compatible with AM3 chips like Thubans, but not the other way around....

hopefully this is not the case though, and they figure out a way to do it! As would be nice to not have to get whole new MB...

alothough when the Crosshair V comes out there will be no way I will be able to resist so I guess it doesnt really matter


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Yea but see that is an old thread.... there was an article from AMD early this week or late last week that had an interview with some AMD dude that said they originally hoped for AM3, but if they did that, some of the new features of the bulldozer would not be available, and to make the CPU work on both AM3 and AM3+ would cost a ton more in R&D not to mention fabrication, so thaey scratched that and went for AM3+ only. They also started that AM3+ with be backward compatible with AM3 chips like Thubans, but not the other way around....

hopefully this is not the case though, and they figure out a way to do it! As would be nice to not have to get whole new MB...

alothough when the Crosshair V comes out there will be no way I will be able to resist so I guess it doesnt really matter










Ok, so let's see if someone can explain me this.

My motherboard is AM3? or AM3+? And will it support Bulldozer?


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


My motherboard is AM3? or AM3+? And will it support Bulldozer?


There are no AM3+ motherboards out yet. It is doubtful that Bulldozer will run on AM3 boards - especially based on this latest information, but we are all hoping.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Ok, so let's see if someone can explain me this.

My motherboard is AM3? or AM3+? And will it support Bulldozer?



AM3. There aren't any AM3+ boards on the market.

No, your board will not support Bulldozer if currently available information regarding that chip is correct (speculation is that it is AM3+).


----------



## raulvibes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


The motherboard for that system you linked will be tough to overclock with, not to mention there is no heat sink on the mosfets, it's an older chipset also. I suggest you swap it out for a 8xx chipset instead of 7xx.

It probably comes with a the standarad AMD CPU fan and that's probably ok for overclocking to 3.5; you may want a more robust after market cooler to take it any higher and keep the noise level down.


Thanks Mate,








Appreciate ur reply.

So If i change with ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 TurboV ATX Mainboard - AMD 890GX CrossFireX- AM3, DDR3 and add Akasa Freedom Tower Heat pipe quiet cooling, CPU Overclocking, specialist cabling. Then it is set to go into AMD overclock gang







, lol??? or any online retailers for shop for cheap & better cooler...

cheers


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klaxian*


There are no AM3+ motherboards out yet. It is doubtful that Bulldozer will run on AM3 boards - especially based on this latest information, but we are all hoping.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


AM3. There aren't any AM3+ boards on the market.

No, your board will not support Bulldozer if currently available information regarding that chip is correct (speculation is that it is AM3+).


Hopefully things will change.

I know my 1055T is barely a week old but I'm looking forward to Bulldozer, even though I won't need them for at least 2 years (I'm sure no games will even use 6 cores properly for another 2 yeras), I just want it to be compatible in case I decide to change, not to b uy new mobo >.<


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raulvibes*


Thanks Mate,








Appreciate ur reply.

So If i change with ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 TurboV ATX Mainboard - AMD 890GX CrossFireX- AM3, DDR3 and add Akasa Freedom Tower Heat pipe quiet cooling, CPU Overclocking, specialist cabling. Then it is set to go into AMD overclock gang







, lol??? or any online retailers for shop for cheap & better cooler...

cheers


The 890 chipset is a great choice for the 1055T, and that board will suit you well. I'm not experienced with that cooler but I surmise that almost any after market cooler will outperform the stock one.

Good luck!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Now that I have helped derail this thread enough, back to the talks.

So, do I have a bum chip or board or memory?

I am stable at

3.6Ghz
260 x 14
Vcore 1.375v
CPU-NB 1.325v
NB 1.230v
NB Multi x8 2080
HT Link Multi x8 2080
Ram 1.65v 8-8-8-24 33 2T 693.3Mhz

Here is the problem. I can not, for the life of me, get 3.7 or 3.8 or 3.6++++++++ anything to boot into bios.

I tired

vcore 1.525v
CPU-NB 1.525v
NB 1.31v
kept the multi's of NB and HT at x8 as long as it wasn't breaking 2200.
I also tried upping the NB multi to x9 and x10 with no change.

This couldn't even load 265 x 14 or 270 x 14 or any combination higher than 260. Here is the thing, I tired to drop my ram divider with the 3.6 settings above, my system wouldn't boot. That tells me my ram needs to be a certain speed to keep up with the processor, what would it have to be for 3.7+ to boot?, seeing as NOTHING else worked, I figured its got to be either a bad board, chip, or ram (timings or speed, or just pain bad..)


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ Duck, did you try loosening the ram timings to 9-9-9-28 or so? Also might try just a single stick


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


^^^ Duck, did you try loosening the ram timings to 9-9-9-28 or so? Also might try just a single stick


No I didn't try 9-9-9-28 yet, but the single stick idea means I have to get my fat ass out of my chair and open my case, stick my hand in there and fool around, last time I did that my new Silver Arrow got a red paint job thanks to my blood!

I will try messing with the ram timings first and see what I can do. The on and off is starting to ware on me 

Wish Auto OC worked


----------



## Phobos223

yea man prolly should just rock the case wide open on the desk til you get all the kinks worked out.

Yea, try the timings first and verify the voltages. Might even be 1.75v sticks

Sometimes those ratings they give the sticks on the timings is for INtel systems, and not gurenteed on AMD platforms...


----------



## Phobos223

Maybe even up the NB a click or 2... perhaps you need more juice there


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Now that I have helped derail this thread enough, back to the talks.

So, do I have a bum chip or board or memory?

I am stable at

3.6Ghz
260 x 14
Vcore 1.375v
CPU-NB 1.325v
NB 1.230v
NB Multi x8 2080
HT Link Multi x8 2080
Ram 1.65v 8-8-8-24 33 2T 693.3Mhz

Here is the problem. I can not, for the life of me, get 3.7 or 3.8 or 3.6++++++++ anything to boot into bios.

I tired

vcore 1.525v
CPU-NB 1.525v
NB 1.31v
kept the multi's of NB and HT at x8 as long as it wasn't breaking 2200.
I also tried upping the NB multi to x9 and x10 with no change.

This couldn't even load 265 x 14 or 270 x 14 or any combination higher than 260. Here is the thing, I tired to drop my ram divider with the 3.6 settings above, my system wouldn't boot. That tells me my ram needs to be a certain speed to keep up with the processor, what would it have to be for 3.7+ to boot?, seeing as NOTHING else worked, I figured its got to be either a bad board, chip, or ram (timings or speed, or just pain bad..)

Based on your current configuration, I am almost certain that you can reach a 3.9-4.1 GHz CPU frequency. Please read my earlier post:

Please try not to go crazy with your Vcore and CPU NB VID. About 1.45 and 1.325 V should be high enough. Your components are of sufficiently high quality that I suspect that the impediment to your overclocking is RAM and in partcular RAM voltage. See the following link for details: (http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?htt...pc3_10600.html). You can leave your timings at 8-8-8-24 or maybe even tigthen them slightly. However, in order to achieve an optimal overclock, you may have to raise your voltage to 1.6-1.8 V. According to the article, 1.53 V should allow you to overclock up to 3.9 GHz or so, but you will need quite a bit more to reach 4.1 GHz. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
My ram is at 1.65v, when stepping my FSB from 260 to 265, my system loaded, but was unstable, so I tried upping my vcore a notch, no effect, then tried the cpu-nb v a notch, no effect, tried upping my ram v to 1.67, system wouldnt boot into bios. So I dropped my ram back down to 1.65v and left my vcore and cpu-nb v at the level they were when it DID boot at 265, wouldnt load into bios. So I dropped everything back down to my 260 settings with my FSB at 260, wouldnt load. It seems that when I fail to load into my bios, I have to drop down to a lower OC in order to start moving back up otherwise it just resets and beeps at me.

This is why I said I am not the one to push it further, I dont have someone like you next to me helping me figure out whats going on. I have messed with every set up, including upping my timings to 9-9-9-24 33 2T and dropping the divider, and still cant boot past my stable 3.640Ghz oc.

Very well! Let us address your problems one step at a time. The next step is to isolate your hardware limitation. If your CPU is a low-binned OEM chip, you would not be able to overclock it even if other aspects of your system are stressed in terms of voltage. For now, lower your DDR3 multiplier to its lowest setting (4.00x) and your NB and HT multipliers to 7X. Then, raise your reference HT clock as much as possible using these voltages:

CPU PLL 2.500
DRAM 1.65
NB Voltage 1.23
HT Link 1.26
NB/PCIe/PLL 1.86
CPU NB VID 1.3
CPU Voltage 1.475

As you may notice, I though about this for a while before replying. In addition to disabling C1E, Cool and Quiet and Core Performance Boost, set OnChip SATA Type to Native IDE. Turn AHCI off as it sometimes limits overclocking potential.

The fact that you failed to boot at 1.67 V DDR3 voltage is alarming as it suggests that your DIMM slots may not be capable of handling a relatively germane voltage for the AMD chipset. If anything, raising this voltage should have offered you more stability.

Please report your findings. Thank you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
My ram timings were holding me back, I set it to Auto and it booted right in to 3.85 @ 1.4 and 1.35 for cpunbv, nb/pcie/ppl 1.8, nbv 1.23 and ht v 1.26.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
does this look better and thank you very much

CPU Clock3872.3 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 17%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB276.6 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 38%)
HyperTransport Clock2212.8 MHz
North Bridge Clock2212.8 MHz
Memory Bus461.0 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio10:6

The same applies to you. Prior to overclocking, you really should try to understand the limitations of your components. The first limitation is introduced by your RAM, which may not be officially supported by your motherboard. The OCZ Flex XLC PC2-9200 is by no means a typical set of modules for your conguration. As you may see in this article (http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Ha...c2-9200/7.html), you may be limited to a speed of 1083 MHz at tighter 4-4-4-12 timings. You may have to raise your DDR2 voltage to 2.4 V in order to achieve this.

The second limitation is your dated motherboard, which uses an essentially rebranded nForce 780a chipset. There are thermal and overclocking limitations on this motherboard as you will discover in the review below:

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Ha...deluxe/13.html

Next, you must examine the table of memory dividers in order to guarantee that you memory frequency is optimized (sorry, the 333 setting is omitted here):
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...-dividers.html

Assuming that 3872.3 MHz is the best CPU overclock that your motherboard can handle (it seems to be), your RAM will not be able to support the 1104 MHz clock frequency at the 4.00x (12:6)divider. If you wish to use this divider, you will have to drop your reference clock to 270 and you CPU frequency to 3.78 GHz. Also, keep the NB link multipler at 10X (2700 MHz) and the HT multiplier at 8X for maximum stability.

Another solution would require you to lower your CPU multiplier (try 12X) and raise your HT reference clock to about 320-324 MHz (I imagine that your board can handle this). This would give you a CPU frequency of 3840-3888 MHz and alow you to use the 3.33x (10:6) divider. Your DDR2 clock would fall beautifully on 1067-1079 MHz, but make sure to set your timings to 4-4-4-12. This should be done by SPD. In this case, you should use an 8X NB link multiplier (9X320=2880 MHz is unecessarily high for your partcular RAM) and a 7X HT link multiplier.

Good luck!


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raulvibes* 
Hi all Pros

Can anyone do me a favor, i am planning to buy a computer which is this ( http://www.meshcomputers.com/Default...KEY=806525&X=1 ) i want to overclock my CPU and the want to know before buying that if the hardware are compartible for overclocking and if nt what should be changed to meet the needs....

Thanks,

Resham

You would be well advised to get the budget Gigabyte board GA-880G or one of its variants. I was able to achieve a stable overclock of 3.78 GHz at stock voltages and 3.92 GHz with the stock cooler. Using a $35 Xigmatek S1283 cooler, Damnation911 broke through the 4.4 GHz barrier (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371306). View his posts. This board must be the best kept secret in the AMD universe. My board is the cheapest available and utilizes the SB710 southbridge. If you need SATA3 and USB 3.0, I suggest that you get one of the more modern variants. In addition, be sure to get high quality OCZ (soon to be discontinued), Corsair or Gskill RAM with the best possible timings. You will surely be rewarded in terms of your overclock.


----------



## bo40

was able to boot 1 time at 380.1 but my v.core had to be at 1.600


----------



## ClockFiend

FSB/Multiplier: 290/14x
CPU Speed: 4.06MHz
NB Speed: 2900MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.5V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35V
RAM Speed: 1545MHz
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3
Model: 125W

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373318

I don't have a screenshot during a stress test since I was out of the house, but if anyone wants one, I can run a stress test again and snap one.

Finally!


----------



## Phobos223

^^ good work dude! Your HT is not @ 2900Mhz also is it?


----------



## ClockFiend

Thanks! HT is at 2030MHz lol, got that fixed.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Add me please..

FSB/Multiplier:200
CPU Speed:2800
NB Speed:2000
CPU Voltage:1.16
CPU-NB Voltage:1.15
RAM Speed:1333
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
Model: (125w or 95w) 125W


----------



## Blueduck3285

Well, I think I am going to stick with my 800Mhz OC.



If I could get an update

FSB/Multiplier: 260 x 14
CPU Speed: 3.640
NB Speed: 2380
CPU Voltage: 1.350
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.230
RAM Speed: 9-9-9-24 33 2T 1386
Motherboard: GA-890FXA-UD5 Bios F4
Model: (125w or 95w) 125w

Will be changing ram timing to 8-8-8-24 33 2T after reboot.


----------



## originaljedi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolio831* 
Welcome to the club!

Are your settings Stable? Just curious cause i'm trying to lower my vcore abit (its at 1.51) Could you possibly fill out your system specs here

Thanks, Is that what you want me to fill out?
I think that I am stable, just ran OCCT, Linx64 and prime 65 for 1 hour each and no errors and my max temp was 59c on one of them. Can not get it stable after that. I have not messed around with the Ram yet since I know nothing about Overclocking just learning and doing from posts & guides here. Will go with Ram later this week, right now I am playing SC2 all at max settings for hours with no errors also, and benched crysis no problems as well with everything maxed.


----------



## originaljedi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raulvibes* 
Hi all Pros

Can anyone do me a favor, i am planning to buy a computer which is this ( http://www.meshcomputers.com/Default...KEY=806525&X=1 ) i want to overclock my CPU and the want to know before buying that if the hardware are compartible for overclocking and if nt what should be changed to meet the needs....

Thanks,

Resham

for that kind of money I believe most folks around here will tell you to build you own rig, get better parts for ocing better, you will not regret it.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *originaljedi* 
Thanks, Is that what you want me to fill out?
I think that I am stable, just ran OCCT, Linx64 and prime 65 for 1 hour each and no errors and my max temp was 59c on one of them. Can not get it stable after that. I have not messed around with the Ram yet since I know nothing about Overclocking just learning and doing from posts & guides here. Will go with Ram later this week, right now I am playing SC2 all at max settings for hours with no errors also, and benched crysis no problems as well with everything maxed.

I would suggest more than just 1 hour each, I personally run LinX and Prime at the same time for 6 hours. Your temp is below 62*C but I would suggest trying to get a little more airflow if your using that as your 24/7 OC.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *originaljedi* 
Thanks, Is that what you want me to fill out?
I think that I am stable, just ran OCCT, Linx64 and prime 65 for 1 hour each and no errors and my max temp was 59c on one of them. Can not get it stable after that. I have not messed around with the Ram yet since I know nothing about Overclocking just learning and doing from posts & guides here. Will go with Ram later this week, right now I am playing SC2 all at max settings for hours with no errors also, and benched crysis no problems as well with everything maxed.

For your own personal knowledge if you already weren't aware, but only one hour in each of those is hardly what some consider 'stable'. But it's your rig and I say do what you want with it!


----------



## originaljedi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
For your own personal knowledge if you already weren't aware, but only one hour in each of those is hardly what some consider 'stable'. But it's your rig and I say do what you want with it!









Yea I know about that, I ran prime 95 overnight for about 8 hours but can not remember if it was at 3.8 or 3.989, so I will run it again at these setting overnight tonight just to make sure. I was kind of skeptic about it since my temps were at 59c so I ordered 6 new 120mm 90CFM at 19dba each to increase my air flow on my HAF 932, will put 4 on the side panel and will change the 2 on my push/pull H50 configuration, not to mention that I will lap my H50 as well. that should help lower my temps a bit.


----------



## bo40

this is after 4 houres of prime 95 is it anything to worry about and if it is what temp should i start worring at

FieldValue
Sensor Properties
Sensor TypeITE IT8720F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor TypeDiode (NV-Diode)
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe
Chassis Intrusion DetectedNo

Temperatures
Motherboard34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU39 Â°C (102 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #126 Â°C (79 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #226 Â°C (79 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #326 Â°C (79 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #426 Â°C (79 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #526 Â°C (79 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #626 Â°C (79 Â°F)
MCP60 Â°C (140 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode40 Â°C (104 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode37 Â°C (99 Â°F)
WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A036 Â°C (97 Â°F)
WDC WD5000AACS-00ZUB031 Â°C (88 Â°F)

Cooling Fans
Chassis #22885 RPM
GPU190%
GPU290%

Voltage Values
CPU Core1.39 V
+3.3 V3.39 V
+5 V5.08 V
+12 V12.10 V
VBAT Battery3.22 V


----------



## bo40

and this is my current settings

FieldValue
CPU Properties
CPU TypeHexaCore AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPU AliasThuban
CPU SteppingPH-E0
Engineering SampleNo
CPUID CPU NameAMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
CPUID Revision00100FA0h
CPU VID1.4000 V
North Bridge VID1.1500 V

CPU Speed
CPU Clock3633.5 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 10%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB259.5 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 30%)
HyperTransport Clock2595.4 MHz
North Bridge Clock2595.4 MHz
Memory Bus519.1 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio12:6

CPU Cache
L1 Code Cache64 KB per core
L1 Data Cache64 KB per core
L2 Cache512 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)
L3 Cache6 MB (On-Die, ECC, NB-Speed)

Motherboard Properties
Motherboard ID64-2301-000001-00101111-080410-MCP72XE$A1154000_BIOS DATE: 08/04/10 17:22:03 VER: 08.00.15
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties
Motherboard ChipsetnVIDIA nForce 980a SLI, AMD K10
Memory Timings5-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR)2T
DIMM1: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM2: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties
System BIOS Date08/04/10
Video BIOS Date12/29/09
DMI BIOS Version2301

Graphics Processor Properties
Video AdapterMSI N250GTS (MS-V154)
GPU Code NameG92GTS (PCI Express 2.0 x16 10DE / 0615, Rev A2)
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain)301 MHz (original: 675 MHz)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain)602 MHz (original: 1620 MHz)
Memory Clock100 MHz (original: 1000 MHz)


----------



## bo40

readings on video are bad wrong i copied them before i refreshed everest video is way higher


----------



## bo40

FieldValue
CPU Properties
CPU TypeHexaCore AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPU AliasThuban
CPU SteppingPH-E0
Engineering SampleNo
CPUID CPU NameAMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
CPUID Revision00100FA0h
CPU VID1.4000 V
North Bridge VID1.1500 V

CPU Speed
CPU Clock3634.1 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 10%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB259.6 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 30%)
HyperTransport Clock2595.8 MHz
North Bridge Clock2595.8 MHz
Memory Bus519.2 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio12:6

CPU Cache
L1 Code Cache64 KB per core
L1 Data Cache64 KB per core
L2 Cache512 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)
L3 Cache6 MB (On-Die, ECC, NB-Speed)

Motherboard Properties
Motherboard ID64-2301-000001-00101111-080410-MCP72XE$A1154000_BIOS DATE: 08/04/10 17:22:03 VER: 08.00.15
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties
Motherboard ChipsetnVIDIA nForce 980a SLI, AMD K10
Memory Timings5-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR)2T
DIMM1: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM2: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties
System BIOS Date08/04/10
Video BIOS Date12/29/09
DMI BIOS Version2301

Graphics Processor Properties
Video AdapterMSI N250GTS (MS-V154)
GPU Code NameG92GTS (PCI Express 2.0 x16 10DE / 0615, Rev A2)
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain)720 MHz (original: 675 MHz, overclock: 7%)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain)1728 MHz (original: 1620 MHz, overclock: 7%)
Memory Clock1058 MHz (original: 1000 MHz, overclock: 6%)


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


FieldValue
CPU Properties
CPU TypeHexaCore AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPU AliasThuban
CPU SteppingPH-E0
Engineering SampleNo
CPUID CPU NameAMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
CPUID Revision00100FA0h
CPU VID1.4000 V
North Bridge VID1.1500 V

CPU Speed
CPU Clock3634.1 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 10%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB259.6 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 30%)
HyperTransport Clock2595.8 MHz
North Bridge Clock2595.8 MHz
Memory Bus519.2 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio12:6

CPU Cache
L1 Code Cache64 KB per core
L1 Data Cache64 KB per core
L2 Cache512 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)
L3 Cache6 MB (On-Die, ECC, NB-Speed)

Motherboard Properties
Motherboard ID64-2301-000001-00101111-080410-MCP72XE$A1154000_BIOS DATE: 08/04/10 17:22:03 VER: 08.00.15
Motherboard NameAsus M4N82 Deluxe (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties
Motherboard ChipsetnVIDIA nForce 980a SLI, AMD K10
Memory Timings5-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR)2T
DIMM1: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM2: OCZ FlexXLC OCZ2FXT11502G2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties
System BIOS Date08/04/10
Video BIOS Date12/29/09
DMI BIOS Version2301

Graphics Processor Properties
Video AdapterMSI N250GTS (MS-V154)
GPU Code NameG92GTS (PCI Express 2.0 x16 10DE / 0615, Rev A2)
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain)720 MHz (original: 675 MHz, overclock: 7%)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain)1728 MHz (original: 1620 MHz, overclock: 7%)
Memory Clock1058 MHz (original: 1000 MHz, overclock: 6%)


You really don't need to keep posting this wall of info, just the important stuff.


----------



## bo40

hey if you dont f$#%^&&*ng no and dont ask how the hell do you learn


----------



## bo40

sorry if i offendede you brainiac


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


You really don't need to keep posting this wall of info, just the important stuff.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


hey if you dont f$#%^&&*ng no and dont ask how the hell do you learn


What he is telling you is to only post the basic info. No need for the full run down each time you want to ask something.

It's not something to get pissed about.


----------



## bo40

im new to this if it was explained how to post just what i need to post then i would do that just so happens i dont no how to do that


----------



## bo40

i have a antec p180 minus the fans that has been skinned with polished diamond plate i would like to give away


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


im new to this if it was explained how to post just what i need to post then i would do that just so happens i dont no how to do that


No worries, let me explain. Most people who need the first batch of information to help other posters is the system specs which you've done. From there on out you really (when overclocking) need to post:

FSB/HTT (same thing)
CPU Speed (since you have a 1055T like the rest of us, you could also include the multiplier x fsb {or vice versa} as well) 
DRAM Speed (DDR = Double Data Rate / Which means speed = x2 {ie: 800=1600})
DRAM Timings (7-7-7-20-24-1T {as an example})

From there, you can also include your current/working voltages:

CPU VCORE
CPU/NB VOLTAGE
DRAM VOLTAGE

You shouldn't need to fiddle with these voltages:

HT 
CPU/NB VDD
NB

Anyways, hope that helps.


----------



## kenolak

all aboard the troll.ey

I was going to ask if you were high bo40, but I see you are from arkansas.

(anyway .....)


----------



## GanjaSMK

^ To add, here's my current setup:

CPU @ 1.4875v (300x12.5) 3.75Ghz
CPU/NB @ 1.375v 2700Mhz
DRAM @ 1.8v DDR31600 @ 1600Mhz @ 7-6-6-20-13-1T

All running peachy keen. Temps on the NB get to 53c, and no higher than 50c on the socket.


----------



## bo40

no not high and really appreciate the explination now i no how to do it with out all the posting


----------



## bo40

i was going to reuse that p180 to build a refrigerated cpu set up but it is bottom psu so i just need it out of my way


----------



## ClockFiend

I have an update, so please disregard my previous post and use these values whenever the list is updated:

FSB/Multiplier: 293/x14
CPU Speed: 4.10GHz
NB Speed: 2.93GHz
CPU Voltage: 1.525V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.400V
RAM Speed: 1561
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
Model: 125W



Just gotta work on some RAM timings/speeds and I'm all done with overclocking this cpu.

Thanks!


----------



## Turbotube

Can I join the club?









FSB/Multiplier: 240 / 14
CPU Speed: 3.36GHz
NB Speed: 1.92GHz
CPU Voltage: 1.3V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.275V
RAM Speed: 1600MHz (DDR3)
Motherboard: Asus M4A87TD-EVO
Model: 125W


----------



## bo40

hey guys this is what i got by lowering my ram timeings

CPU Speed
CPU Clock3872.3 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 17%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB276.6 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 38%)
HyperTransport Clock2765.9 MHz
North Bridge Clock2765.9 MHz
Memory Bus461.0 MHz

DRAM:FSB Ratio10:6


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


hey guys this is what i got by lowering my ram timeings

CPU Speed
CPU Clock3872.3 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 17%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB276.6 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 38%)
HyperTransport Clock2765.9 MHz
North Bridge Clock2765.9 MHz
Memory Bus461.0 MHz

DRAM:FSB Ratio10:6


HyperTransport Clock 2765.9 MHz









You should always keep this at or around 2000-2400...
Run some test and you will see it put's more stress on the CPU and will cause instability and maybe even degrade your performance. Take the HT Link multi off of "AUTO" and set it as close to 2000-2400...


----------



## bo40

i dont no why it shows that there in bios it is at 2000


----------



## ClockFiend

Mine did the same thing, but it's a simple fix. Drop it to 1.4ghz in the BIOS and it will be somewhere around 2ghz in windows.


----------



## bo40

does this look better and thank you very much

CPU Clock3872.3 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 17%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB276.6 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 38%)
HyperTransport Clock2212.8 MHz
North Bridge Clock2212.8 MHz
Memory Bus461.0 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio10:6


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


does this look better and thank you very much

CPU Clock3872.3 MHz (original: 3300 MHz, overclock: 17%)
CPU Multiplier14x
CPU FSB276.6 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 38%)
HyperTransport Clock2212.8 MHz
North Bridge Clock2212.8 MHz
Memory Bus461.0 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio10:6


Much better









Edit: bo40, you got your CPU under water?
If you got some time to mess around with your board try this.
Try to find out what the max frequencies all your components can handle first before setting a final OC. This is what I did.

#1) Find my boards highest postable and stable ref clock (stock 200) Now= 300 but can boot at 330 if doing suicide runs
#2) Find your highest stable RAM frequencies and timings.
#3) Find your highest stable NB frequencies.

When trying to find the values for #1-#3 try to keep all other frequencies as close to stock as possible. If you do things this way you can rule out what is causing instability. Once you find the values try them all together and stress test for stability and hope it passes...


----------



## bo40

with this board you set settingh in sets of 2 and looks like im after anouther board as this is as high as it will go and i have 9200 memory but it wont boot if i go any higher with memory


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


with this board you set settingh in sets of 2 and looks like im after anouther board as this is as high as it will go and i have 9200 memory but it wont boot if i go any higher with memory


So you can't up the ref any without lowering your CPU's/NB/RAM/HT frequency>?
Thats odd if it's true. When you up the ref you should be able to lower your CPU's muli to lower the frequency. The same rules apply with your NB/HT Link multi and RAM divider...


----------



## bo40

none at all


----------



## bo40

i just hate to change boards because this ram is liquid cooled


----------



## Seanicy

Is there any way you can take some pics of your BIOS screens for me?


----------



## bo40

i might just leave this one alone im fixing to get big insurance check and then i will build the one i want


----------



## bo40

yes i can
be back in a few mins


----------



## bo40

how do i post the pics


----------



## Seanicy

either upload to www.imageshack.com or www.tinypic.com or even through here, just use the attachment button...

Just make sure you copy the link like this URL[IMG]...URL is the link to the pic from the upload host, if you use one other than here...

Only need pics of your CPU settings screen, where it shows your ref/CPU multi ect...


----------



## bo40

i got just those 2 pics now im trying to post them


----------



## bo40

i hate to sound stupid but where is the attach button


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


i hate to sound stupid but where is the attach button


pic...have to be in advanced menu though...


----------



## bo40

i sent pics to imageshack


----------



## Seanicy

copy the URL[IMG] to here and preview to make sure it shows...

Edit: I'm at work so I will be back and forth...


----------



## bo40

ok thanks


----------



## bo40

]http://img827.imageshack.us/i/dsc00050h.jpg/]


----------



## Seanicy

Next time just upload and click in the advanced menu on here "insert image" and then just paste the direct URL from the upload site and it will show just like this...

Right off the bat I see you have your HT Link speed is at 1600 and nowhere near 2000-2400. Also keep your HTL voltage on "AUTO" no need to bump that one. Quick question, when you hit "ENTER" on your k/b on any of the speeds (CPU-NB/HTL/DRAM) does it give you a multiplier or just a frequency to choose from and not show a multi? Also where does it show you your CPU's frequency in case you change something so you know what the speed will be before you save?


----------



## Seanicy

With me I can get a 300 FSB and that will get me my 3GHZ NB (10X multi) and 1600Mhz RAM (just changed the divider) with a HTL of 2100-2400 (6X or 7X multi not 100%), I chose to keep my HTL at 2400...

EDIT: Also why is your RAM voltage at 2.34v???


----------



## MentalPatient

Just got it & its SWEET!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1374155


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MentalPatient* 
Just got it & its SWEET!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1374155

See if you can drop those RAM timings!


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone here with an H50 running the 1055T @ 4Ghz?

I get almost 56ÂºC real temp @ 4Ghz, do you think those are safe temperatures? I run it at 1.47v, are those temps ok ?


----------



## MentalPatient

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
See if you can drop those RAM timings!









One step ahead of ya, working on that now!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Anyone here with an H50 running the 1055T @ 4Ghz?

I get almost 56ÂºC real temp @ 4Ghz, do you think those are safe temperatures? I run it at 1.47v, are those temps ok ?

Yea thats not to bad for those voltages. What are your ambients? I assume that is loaded with Prime or something? If so, you will definitely be ok for normal usage and gaming. Ifyou wanna get it lower, I know guys are adding extras fans to the H50, or even a shroud. Some guys have also had great results when lapping the base of the pump/block.

But if you are getting 56C full prime load @ 1.47V I'd say thats pretty good bud! Anything under 62C is safe


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Yea thats not to bad for those voltages. What are your ambients? I assume that is loaded with Prime or something? If so, you will definitely be ok for normal usage and gaming. Ifyou wanna get it lower, I know guys are adding extras fans to the H50, or even a shroud. Some guys have also had great results when lapping the base of the pump/block.

But if you are getting 56C full prime load @ 1.47V I'd say thats pretty good bud! Anything under 62C is safe









Yeah those temps are with Linx.

I would love to lap the H50 but I don't have the materials and I don't like doing it









I do [email protected] which sometimes stressed the CPU a bit more than Linx, you think those temps are fine for 24/7?


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ Personally I wouldn't run it that high 24/7 folding... if you really want to it prolly wouldn hurt, but might shorten the lifespan... who knows...

If you must maybe try to shave a few C off with a push pull configuration.

Also, may try to experiment around 3.5-3.7Ghz and see if you can find a low voltage sweet spot for your chip.

Example, I can put mine at 3.5Ghz and it will load 24/7 crunching BONIC @ only 1.26V







Runs super cool, and not really to much work lost due to slower clock speeds. (GPU does most of the work







)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
^^^ Personally I wouldn't run it that high 24/7 folding... if you really want to it prolly wouldn hurt, but might shorten the lifespan... who knows...

If you must maybe try to shave a few C off with a push pull configuration.

Also, may try to experiment around 3.5-3.7Ghz and see if you can find a low voltage sweet spot for your chip.

Example, I can put mine at 3.5Ghz and it will load 24/7 crunching BONIC @ only 1.26V







Runs super cool, and not really to much work lost due to slower clock speeds. (GPU does most of the work







)

Well, I can't really fold on GPU because ATI folding is lame, so best bet is folding only on 1055T


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Well, I can't really fold on GPU because ATI folding is lame, so best bet is folding only on 1055T









Should run BONIC on your GPU man... ATI rapes on several projects. Is just like folding, cept you can pick and choose what types of projects you are working on. You can get your epeen ponts and join the Overclock.net team and everything










You can even crunch on your GPU while folding on your CPU if you want









Check it out @ http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-boinc-team/

That 5970 would crank out MAD points dude


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Should run BONIC on your GPU man... ATI rapes on several projects. Is just like folding, cept you can pick and choose what types of projects you are working on. You can get your epeen ponts and join the Overclock.net team and everything









You can even crunch on your GPU while folding on your CPU if you want









Check it out @ http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-boinc-team/

That 5970 would crank out MAD points dude

THat's cool, but no BOINC postbit?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
THat's cool, but no BOINC postbit?









Actually the word on the street is its currently in the works!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Actually the word on the street is its currently in the works!

So do you think I can be in a nice Team position with a HD5970?


----------



## Phobos223

Dude for sure. Check out this thread. We doing an event in a couple weeks liek a foldathon to geet peeps to join the team and such, you should sign up and put that 5970 to work. On certain projects, that thing will get almost ~400,000ppd









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...e-bonkers.html


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Dude for sure. Check out this thread. We doing an event in a couple weeks liek a foldathon to geet peeps to join the team and such, you should sign up and put that 5970 to work. On certain projects, that thing will get almost ~400,000ppd









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...e-bonkers.html

Nice.

Does BOINC affect my SMP client at all? [email protected] on GPU affects very hard my CPU PPD :/


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Nice.

Does BOINC affect my SMP client at all? [email protected] on GPU affects very hard my CPU PPD :/

Not sure really.. come over to the BONIC fourm and post your questions there. DarkRyder and some of the otehr guys will be able to answer everything for you. I'm still a noob, only been crunching for the last month and half or so


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Not sure really.. come over to the BONIC fourm and post your questions there. DarkRyder and some of the otehr guys will be able to answer everything for you. I'm still a noob, only been crunching for the last month and half or so









Sure, just posted there


----------



## bo40

im trying to not be stupid but can you tell me what folding is please excuse me but i am an old fart


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
im trying to not be stupid but can you tell me what folding is please excuse me but i am an old fart

[email protected], check it on the first sections on this forum, there's a few guides there


----------



## bo40

ok thanks


----------



## bo40

do you think i could fold with my machine


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


do you think i could fold with my machine


Yes, I fold SMP and GPU on my lappy thats a core 2 duo at 2.1ghz with dual 8600m GT's. Only pumps out about 1-2k ppd but my sig rig pumps out about 14k ppd.


----------



## gtz

FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 3.71
NB Speed: 2.385 
CPU Voltage: 1.39
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.225
RAM Speed: 1060 DDR3
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
Model: 125W

Since I built this system last week I could get past 3.4. Turns out it was my crappy ram. My ram will not go over 1350 no matter how much voltage I pump thru it. So I had to downclock it so I can get stable. So far I am happy though.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtz*


FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 3.71
NB Speed: 2.385 
CPU Voltage: 1.39
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.225
RAM Speed: 1030 DDR3
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
Model: 125W

Since I built this system last week I could get past 3.4. Turns out it was my crappy ram. My ram will not go over 1350 no matter how much voltage I pump thru it. So I had to downclock it so I can get stable. So far I am happy though.


I have same issue here if I want to pass to 4Ghz, it seems it's a BIOS issue on my mobo, not RAM issue, weird.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I have same issue here if I want to pass to 4Ghz, it seems it's a BIOS issue on my mobo, not RAM issue, weird.

Hopefully a bios update will help, but my ram still sucks though. Any advice on good cheap DDR3 ram. This was my first DDR3 build and first experience with overclocking AMD cpu's.

Edit:
Also what is a good safe max voltage limit on DDR3 ram, my kit is rated at 1.5.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtz*


Hopefully a bios update will help, but my ram still sucks though. Any advice on good cheap DDR3 ram. This was my first DDR3 build and first experience with overclocking AMD cpu's.

Edit:
Also what is a good safe max voltage limit on DDR3 ram, my kit is rated at 1.5.


As for RAM, G-Skill Ripjaws are great for AMD.

They're also rated for 1.5v and they're safe up to 1.6v i'd say without degrading at all, even maybe at 1.65v


----------



## lightsout

Im sorry but the whole E peen thing is just really funny to me. If your into it its all good. I just find it odd to hammer your hardware 24/7. So you can hopefully rank and look cool with the other guys.

Sorry thats just my opinion. Don't mean to be rude. Now you even got people building dedicated machines only for folding. If your one of the few that truly does it for what is for then more power to you.

Again not trying to offend anyone, just had to get that off my chest lol
/rant


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Im sorry but the whole E peen thing is just really funny to me. If your into it its all good. I just find it odd to hammer your hardware 24/7. So you can hopefully rank and look cool with the other guys.

Sorry thats just my opinion. Don't mean to be rude. Now you even got people building dedicated machines only for folding. If your one of the few that truly does it for what is for then more power to you.

Again not trying to offend anyone, just had to get that off my chest lol
/rant


I dont hammer my system for epeen, I would love to see what its potential is, though I am not the person to find it out. I am really bad at this OCing thing. Cant even get passed 3.6.

But I fold, because one of the greatest men I had ever known struggled with cancer for 7 years before passing. Its people like him, who I want to try and save, though I dont fool myself into thinking that folding will find a cure, its will mostly create a sign post that had directions pointing to other tests/ideas, that will hopefully lead to another sign post that will lead to the cure. Its just a step in the process and I am happy to help.

Also, whats wrong with wanting your system to get you "points". Being apart of something like folding, I would want to do everything I can to make sure no ounce of my system is going to waste. I don't have money to throw their way, a bump to my electric bill, sure. I just turn other things off to compensate (like my ac). Nothing wrong with wanting to do your part.


----------



## bo40

i am very new to overclocking i am disabled i used to build drag cars and trucks i am not new to building computers and i look at them like a fine tuned drag engine no amount of power is enugh if power didnt matter i would just go to walmart and buy a 399.00 e.machine


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


I dont hammer my system for epeen, I would love to see what its potential is, though I am not the person to find it out. I am really bad at this OCing thing. Cant even get passed 3.6.

But I fold, because one of the greatest men I had ever known struggled with cancer for 7 years before passing. Its people like him, who I want to try and save, though I dont fool myself into thinking that folding will find a cure, its will mostly create a sign post that had directions pointing to other tests/ideas, that will hopefully lead to another sign post that will lead to the cure. Its just a step in the process and I am happy to help.

Also, whats wrong with wanting your system to get you "points". Being apart of something like folding, I would want to do everything I can to make sure no ounce of my system is going to waste. I don't have money to throw their way, a bump to my electric bill, sure. I just turn other things off to compensate (like my ac). Nothing wrong with wanting to do your part.


Folding is a very respectable thing.

I think the person above you was talking about guys who push their system to the very edge just for benchmarks so they can say "I'm the best". He's asking what the point of pushing hardware to the point of near-failure is just to say "I'm better".

It's why I knocked my 1055t back down to stock and will be OC'ing up to 3.8 and stopping. I don't need the extra speed of 4.0, and I definitely don't want the extra voltage and heat buzzing through my system.


----------



## bo40

if my machine would go to 4.0 i would take it there. would i leave it there no. but it would be there quite often if it breaks then i would just fix it and do it all over agin its a sport


----------



## kcuestag

Do you guys think that 1.5v for 4Ghz will degrade the chip fast? Or should I be ok?

Running it at:

FSB: 286
NB: 2570Mhz
HTT Link Freq: 2570Mhz
CPU Vcore: 1.5v
NB voltage: 1.38v
CPU NB Voltage: 1.38v

do you think I should b e ok for 24/7 folding?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
I dont hammer my system for epeen, I would love to see what its potential is, though I am not the person to find it out. I am really bad at this OCing thing. Cant even get passed 3.6.

But I fold, because one of the greatest men I had ever known struggled with cancer for 7 years before passing. Its people like him, who I want to try and save, though I dont fool myself into thinking that folding will find a cure, its will mostly create a sign post that had directions pointing to other tests/ideas, that will hopefully lead to another sign post that will lead to the cure. Its just a step in the process and I am happy to help.

Also, whats wrong with wanting your system to get you "points". Being apart of something like folding, I would want to do everything I can to make sure no ounce of my system is going to waste. I don't have money to throw their way, a bump to my electric bill, sure. I just turn other things off to compensate (like my ac). Nothing wrong with wanting to do your part.

I commend you for caring. I think most people don't do it for that reason. But whatever they do it for its a good cause so its a good thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Do you guys think that 1.5v for 4Ghz will degrade the chip fast? Or should I be ok?

Running it at:

FSB: 286
NB: 2570Mhz
HTT Link Freq: 2570Mhz
CPU Vcore: 1.5v
NB voltage: 1.38v
CPU NB Voltage: 1.38v

do you think I should b e ok for 24/7 folding?

Are you getting a huge jump from 3.8? In points? I know you said you chip runs @3.8 ghz at 1.36 volts like mine. I personally and more comfortable with that then the small performance boost 200 MHZ will give.

Also does your NB voltage have to be that high? Mine is only at 1.11v But we obviously have different boards. I also keep reading a HTT over 2400 is degrading performance not helping.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I commend you for caring. I think most people don't do it for that reason. But whatever they do it for its a good cause so its a good thing.

Are you getting a huge jump from 3.8? In points? I know you said you chip runs @3.8 ghz at 1.36 volts like mine. I personally and more comfortable with that then the small performance boost 200 MHZ will give.

Also does your NB voltage have to be that high? Mine is only at 1.11v But we obviously have different boards. I also keep reading a HTT over 2400 is degrading performance not helping.

Well temps raised too much so I'm back at 3.8Ghz 1.36v and NB @ 2.720Mhz

CPU NB VID I think it was 1.25v and NB voltage 1.3v

Are those safe voltages?


----------



## lightsout

I have never touched the NB voltage. Did you do that for a reason or did you just bump everything up initially. I'm not saying its way high. Just that I never had a reason to bump it at similar clocks.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I have never touched the NB voltage. Did you do that for a reason or did you just bump everything up initially. I'm not saying its way high. Just that I never had a reason to bump it at similar clocks.

I just did that so I can get 2.7Ghz on NB, or don't I need to bump NB voltage for that?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Well temps raised too much so I'm back at 3.8Ghz 1.36v and NB @ 2.720Mhz

CPU NB VID I think it was 1.25v and NB voltage 1.3v

Are those safe voltages?

1.35v for both the NB chipset and CPU-NB is max safe. Ofcourse if you use 1.3625v, that would be your call


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
1.35v for both the NB chipset and CPU-NB is max safe. Ofcourse if you use 1.3625v, that would be your call









Does increasing the NB from 2200Mhz to 2700Mhz make any performance increase?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Does increasing the NB from 2200Mhz to 2700Mhz make any performance increase?

The overall system will be snappier and you'll get a boost in benches such as 3dmark Vantage.


----------



## bo40

if i increase my nb above 2000 my benchmarks drop


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
The overall system will be snappier and you'll get a boost in benches such as 3dmark Vantage.

Cool thanks.

I went back to BIOS and checked:

NB VID Control -> 1.25v
NB Voltage -> 1.3v

Looking good









2700Mhz on the NB ^^


----------



## bo40

so tired of this board just got through placeing a order for crosshair IV 16 gigs g skill memory and 3 5830,s then i will see if i can hit 4.0


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
so tired of this board just got through placeing a order for crosshair IV 16 gigs g skill memory and 3 5830,s then i will see if i can hit 4.0

What a waste...

- 8Gb instead would be better
- Instead of 3 5830's, go for 2 HD5850's


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
what a waste...

- 8gb instead would be better
- instead of 3 5830's, go for 2 hd5850's









+1


----------



## bo40

i still need to giveaway a customized p180


----------



## bo40

i just hate to give up my flex ex 9200


----------



## bo40

evga tech said i would get better results with 3 5830,s than 2 5850,s


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
evga tech said i would get better results with 3 5830,s than 2 5850,s

Tri-Fire doesn't scale that well in many games, I'd suggest x2 HD5850 instead.

PS: Next time don't do triple-post, use the Edit button.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I just did that so I can get 2.7Ghz on NB, or don't I need to bump NB voltage for that?

I'm just saying I have 2.7 ghz on the NB with 1.1 volts to the NB, you can probably lower it. If you dont care then whatever.


----------



## bo40

ok i can still change my egg order let me do that right quick


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I'm just saying I have 2.7 ghz on the NB with 1.1 volts to the NB, you can probably lower it. If you dont care then whatever.

I'll try lowering it then







Thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
ok i can still change my egg order let me do that right quick

Also get 8Gb instead, 16Gb is a waste.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I'm just saying I have 2.7 ghz on the NB with 1.1 volts to the NB, you can probably lower it. If you dont care then whatever.

He probably can lower it, but he's running a 5970 with a high OC, so some NB chipset volts might be needed.

Ofcourse it's wise to try stock volts and check for stability and raise if required.


----------



## bo40

thanks for the suggestion its cheaper on me too
barely had time to change order

too late on memory besides it was 16 gig kit

allso orderd whole board block so i will put that block in loop instead of my memory


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
He probably can lower it, but he's running a 5970 with a high OC, so some NB chipset volts might be needed.

Ofcourse it's wise to try stock volts and check for stability and raise if required.

I lowered it to 1.15v and seems to be stable









Btw, I have my HD5970 on stock right now until temps here decrease









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
allso orderd whole board block so i will put that block in loop instead of my memory

You keep on doing double and triple posts, I reported you, I'm sorry, but you have to learn to follow the rulez...

Use the *EDIT* button...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I lowered it to 1.15v and seems to be stable









Btw, I have my HD5970 on stock right now until temps here decrease









You keep on doing double and triple posts, I reported you, I'm sorry, but you have to learn to follow the rulez...

Use the *EDIT* button...

Uh Oh the posting police are here, mod in training??


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Uh Oh the posting police are here, mod in training??









Nah, I just hate people doing double or even triple-post >.< I can't stand it


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
nah, i just hate people doing double or even triple-post >.< i can't stand it

















just having some fun


----------



## Mreek

Hi,Im having a hard time overclocking my X6 1055. could anyone give me some pointers to what I should do?

thnx

mreek


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek* 
Hi,Im having a hard time overclocking my X6 1055. could anyone give me some pointers to what I should do?

thnx

mreek

Bump the FSB from small steps to small steps, until you find a spot where you need more vcore, then raise vcore, and keep going.

Also remember to disable Turbo Boost, Cool&Quiet, and C1E.


----------



## bandook916

i WANT a 1055 SO BAD!! Is anybody selling theirs?







lol

no seriously...pm me if you are.

awesome CPU!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandook916* 
i WANT a 1055 SO BAD!! Is anybody selling theirs?







lol

no seriously...pm me if you are.

awesome CPU!

Would love to give you one for free if I could, but mine's only 2 weeks old


----------



## Mreek

My bios dont have turbo boost . Im gonna send some pics of my bios in a minute. Thank you very Much for fast reply!


----------



## Mreek

I have it on stock now, I know I have to set it to manualy so I can adjust it. but I have had a hard time finding the right setting.


----------



## lightsout

oops


----------



## Mreek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
oops

why oops?


----------



## kcuestag

We can't tell you the exact setting, every chip is different...

Just UP the FSB by small boosts lets say to reach 3.4Ghz, you should be able to do 3.4Ghz on stock voltage


----------



## Mreek

thank you very much.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek* 
why oops?

Sorry I made an accidental post.


----------



## bo40

you no it hell when somebody hates something that thier the worst about doing


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bo40* 
you no it hell when somebody hates something that thier the worst about doing

Where you able to OC the chip?


----------



## Buster

I am currently using my 1055t @ 4GHz 1.5v. Have anyone gotten phenommsrtweaker to work? If so, please help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Mreek

Hi again!

When I get into my windows after pushing the FSB up to 242 to try and get 3.3 ghz, freezes my desktop. when I reboot it comes up an option to repair it or start it normal. I took out my cpu and cleaned it and got more paste on it. coretemp is down to 39 celsius So it cant be the heat that kills it..

any ideas?

thanks

mreek


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


I am currently using my 1055t @ 4GHz 1.5v. Have anyone gotten phenommsrtweaker to work? If so, please help me out. Thanks!


What is Phenommsrtweaker? What does it do?


----------



## Buster

It gives user the ability to customize cool n quiet.


----------



## Spectre14

Trying to overclock for the first time and have a noob question. Right now I'm running my 1055T @ 4.0Ghz 1.33V with it peaking at 1.39V during a Prime95 Blend test. It tested stably during a test of a few hours so I'm running it for half a day to see if it's fully stable, but the temps are maxing out at 59C even though they are only there briefly (the room I'm running my comp is a hot room).

I know this is pushing the limit so I'm getting 2 fans with a higher CFM and setting up a Push/Pull on my heatsink to bring temps down a bit, but am I going to be OK running it at those temps in the meantime? The last thing I want to do is toast my chip while I'm still getting a handle on what I'm doing.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spectre14* 
Trying to overclock for the first time and have a noob question. Right now I'm running my 1055T @ 4.0Ghz 1.33V with it peaking at 1.39V during a Prime95 Blend test. It tested stably during a test of a few hours so I'm running it for half a day to see if it's fully stable, but the temps are maxing out at 59C even though they are only there briefly (the room I'm running my comp is a hot room).

I know this is pushing the limit so I'm getting 2 fans with a higher CFM and setting up a Push/Pull on my heatsink to bring temps down a bit, but am I going to be OK running it at those temps in the meantime? The last thing I want to do is toast my chip while I'm still getting a handle on what I'm doing.

Those temps look damn high for just 1.39v >.<

1. What is your room temp?
2. What program are you measuring the temp with?


----------



## Spectre14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Those temps look damn high for just 1.39v >.<

1. What is your room temp?
2. What program are you measuring the temp with?

I know, it's been driving me nuts... room temp varies wildly but its air circulation is pretty poor and those temps are when the sun is hitting it directly. Any suggestion (outside of getting my comp out of the room) that I can use to cool it down a bit aside from the new fans or a new cooler? My buddy applied the thermal paste and seated my heatsink the first time around and I thought it might be that so I cleaned it and redid it myself with the same results.

Running HW Monitor and using the CPU temp. Taking the core temp +10 metric has me a couple degrees cooler.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spectre14* 
I know, it's been driving me nuts... room temp varies wildly but its air circulation is pretty poor and those temps are when the sun is hitting it directly. Any suggestion (outside of getting my comp out of the room) that I can use to cool it down a bit aside from the new fans or a new cooler? My buddy applied the thermal paste and seated my heatsink the first time around and I thought it might be that so I cleaned it and redid it myself with the same results.

Running HW Monitor and using the CPU temp. Taking the core temp +10 metric has me a couple degrees cooler.

No idea then, I've also got that problem, the sun hits directly to my room in the evening, thus making my room temps pretty high in the evenings, but pretty cold in the morning, kinda sucks...

My core temp shows 40ÂºC while [email protected], but if we take the +10ÂºC metric then my cpu is at 50ÂºC on 100% load.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek* 
Hi again!

When I get into my windows after pushing the FSB up to 242 to try and get 3.3 ghz, freezes my desktop. when I reboot it comes up an option to repair it or start it normal. I took out my cpu and cleaned it and got more paste on it. coretemp is down to 39 celsius So it cant be the heat that kills it..

any ideas?

thanks

mreek

Start normal, you will get that on freezes.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek* 
Hi again!

When I get into my windows after pushing the FSB up to 242 to try and get 3.3 ghz, freezes my desktop. when I reboot it comes up an option to repair it or start it normal. I took out my cpu and cleaned it and got more paste on it. coretemp is down to 39 celsius So it cant be the heat that kills it..

any ideas?

thanks

mreek

did you follow the instructions on the first page of this thread?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Finally!!!!!























I Broke 4.0!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377624

Just need to get it stable.

Failed after 5 min in LinX but Prime95 was going strong.

Will keep in touch.

At about 30*C+ ambient I don't break 54*C under full load of LinX and Prime95 with 1.425vcore

Is it common to have a worker stuck? #6 is stuck on test 1, step 1, while the others have completed 2 other tests... Could it be because I am also running LinX?


----------



## Mreek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
did you follow the instructions on the first page of this thread?

yes . did it step by step, even tried under 3.3ghz still some errors, games suddenly shut down and uncorrectable hardware expectations BSOD 2 times.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Is it common to have a worker stuck? #6 is stuck on test 1, step 1, while the others have completed 2 other tests... Could it be because I am also running LinX?

I don't run LinX and Prime at the same time. Just too much going on IMO.

As for one worker "lagging", yes, this is normal. Don't forget that just because Prime or LinX is maxing out your CPU... there's still other programs running in the background (Windows services, your web browser if you have it open, etc.). All of that stuff is running on one or more cores as well.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
I don't run LinX and Prime at the same time. Just too much going on IMO.

As for one worker "lagging", yes, this is normal. Don't forget that just because Prime or LinX is maxing out your CPU... there's still other programs running in the background (Windows services, your web browser if you have it open, etc.). All of that stuff is running on one or more cores as well.

I run both to stress my cpu as much as possible, more so than either one by its self. If it lasts 6+ hours with both running, than I know its as stable as its going to get. I will then run OCCT after both and make sure its not finding issues the other two didnt.

So far my 3.6 is my highest stable OC. When I get home, I will test my 3.8 for 6 hours.

Had to set my ram timings to auto to get about 3.6, they auto'd to 8-8-8-20 27 1T, stock is 8-8-8-24 33 2T, is the auto'd timings bad? I thought the 1T and 2T were important to what the manufacture set their ram to, or something?


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek* 
yes . did it step by step, even tried under 3.3ghz still some errors, games suddenly shut down and uncorrectable hardware expectations BSOD 2 times.

Okay, what is your base clock multiplier, HT multiplier, NB multiplier, CPU vCore, vCPU-NB, RAM voltage/timings and RAM divider? Do your motherboard have an onboard GPU, and if so, did you lock its clockspeed or disable it? Did you lock the PCIe bus?

It sounds like you forgot to lower your HT divider, is my guess


----------



## ClockFiend

Just wondering if you're still updating that spreadsheet on the OP. Don't see my numbers up there.









Thanks


----------



## Mreek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Okay, what is your base clock multiplier, HT multiplier, NB multiplier, CPU vCore, vCPU-NB, RAM voltage/timings and RAM divider? Do your motherboard have an onboard GPU, and if so, did you lock its clockspeed or disable it? Did you lock the PCIe bus?

It sounds like you forgot to lower your HT divider, is my guess

yes my mobo has onboard gpu, its disabled and PCIe is at 100,(of 200)

I have it on stock now so the timing s is set on auto, dont want to act like a knowitall cuz Im not so I leav e it alone until I can get some responses here, Ive tryid setting vcore voltage on stock and get it up to 3.3 ghz with JUST adjusting FSB. dram has 2.1 voltage, I have a screenshot of my bios a page or two back in this post. I have a AM2+ mobo so SOME of the settings that should be on the 1055T is not there.



























thanks

mreek


----------



## Headless Fansprings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek* 
yes my mobo has onboard gpu, its disabled and PCIe is at 100,(of 200)

I have it on stock now so the timing s is set on auto, dont want to act like a knowitall cuz Im not so I leav e it alone until I can get some responses here, Ive tryid setting vcore voltage on stock and get it up to 3.3 ghz with JUST adjusting FSB. dram has 2.1 voltage, I have a screenshot of my bios a page or two back in this post. I have a AM2+ mobo so SOME of the settings that should be on the 1055T is not there.



























thanks

mreek

I am afraid that your pricey, feature-laden and dated Nvidia 780a motherboard is the culprit that is limiting your overclock as you may read in this review:

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Ha...ormula/15.html

Not only is it a poor HT reference overclocker (up to about 245 MHz), it also dissipates 20 percent more power than AMD 700 and 800 series boards.

The contemporary Athlon and Phenom chips that were released along with this motherboard were very poor overclockers and, therefore, most serious overclocking was done using the CPU multiplier. Nonetheless, with a bit of effort, you may be able to overclock your CPU to 3.5 GHz.

First of all, enable AI Tuning and disable AMD Virtualization. Also, make sure that the onboard IGP is disabled.

Your next task is to set the KB NB HT multiplier to 9X from Auto and DDR multiplier to 4.00x using the usual timings 5-5-5-15. Leave the CPU NB multiplier on Auto. I, personally, do not see that you will have to raise any of the voltages. However, if you do, raise the VDDNB voltage. Finally, raise the CPU frequency up to about 250 MHz. Nonetheless, I belive that you will have a hard time breaking the 3500 Mhz barrier on this particular board.

Your RAM, on the other hand, may reach 1200 MHz with a 0.1 to 0.2 V bump in voltage. Bear this in mind when setting your CPU and DDR2 multipliers. In particular, you may or may not wish to lower your CPU muliplier in order to optimize your RAM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings*
Do you not recall my suggestions? Right now, your CPU and motherboard are dissipating as much heat as their modern equivalents @ 4.8 GHz. Regardless of how good your cooling and air flow are, powerful currents will inevitably flow through your circuitry and, over time, damage your system even at 50% load. Additional heat will only compound the problem. Please reduce your CPU voltage to 1.4-1.45 V and settle for whatever overclock is appropriate. This will ensure that you get at least 3 years of use out of your system. Notice that many contributors have already been required to RMA their components due to excessive testing.

so even that my temps are low it is not good for it? SO NO am2+ board wil EVER be stabil at 4ghz?

There is a big difference between stability and dependability. Your system may be 100% stable after running Prime95, Linpack, Intel Burn Test or Super PI for 24 hours, but it certainly will not be dependable after soaking the electronics with 1.6 V of Vcore. The CPU will draw more current and voltage from your power supply in order to supply your motherboard's voracious needs. Ultimately, you will probably need to buy a new PSU and motherboard, if not a new CPU as well.

By running your CPU at 1.4 V, you are already reducing the expected lifetime of your system's components to 5 or so years. For every 0.1 V increase, you may cut this life expectancy in half with an increased risk of catastrophic failures.

Though AM2+ overclocks above 4 GHz are certainly possible, I would certainly not recommend it with your particular Nvidia 780a chipset. This really goes back two generations when AMD chips were very thirsty customers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek*
What about 1.5v? thats not that heavy over? my loadtemps with games are 32c.
so even that my temps are low it is not good for it? SO NO am2+ board wil EVER be stabil at 4ghz?

At 1.5 Vcore, you may expect your components to last 2-3 years. If you are comfortable with this, then proceed by all means. In order to properly assess load temperatures, I personally suggest running 20 passes of Linx. More is better. Please report your CPU socket temperature rather than your core temperatures. This will confirm stability and give you a clear impression of how safe your voltage really is. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek*
thanks alot mate, but what is the safest way for me to get higher ghz? only way is to upgrade mobo and ddr3?

Are you asking for the safest way to reach higher overclocks or the cheapest? The safest option is to use my guidelines for longevity and to achieve the maximum stable (under Linx) overclock for the given voltage, but this will clearly not achieve your objective of higher overclocks.

The cheapest option would be to buy a motherboard with proven credentials and to push it as hard as you like. I, personally, do not see why this is necessary as the new Core i5 2400K and 2500K processors (available in Q1 2011) will easily match or surpass 4 GHz AMD machines at stock settings. Moreover, builds will start around $400 ($180-250 for the processor, $100 for the MB and $50-70 for the RAM). If you really must upgrade now, here are my suggestions:

GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H Micro ATX AMD AM3 HDMI Motherboard Retail $74.99
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...list=jellyfish
(overclocked to 4.4 GHz (not by me) w/ onboard graphics disabled at 1.56 Vcore)

Newegg Patriot 'Sector 5' 2x2GB 240-Pin DDR3 1600 RAM $64.99
http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthr...id=0&t=2236317

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek*
thanks for fast reply, I will check it out.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spectre14* 
Trying to overclock for the first time and have a noob question. Right now I'm running my 1055T @ 4.0Ghz 1.33V with it peaking at 1.39V during a Prime95 Blend test. It tested stably during a test of a few hours so I'm running it for half a day to see if it's fully stable, but the temps are maxing out at 59C even though they are only there briefly (the room I'm running my comp is a hot room).

I know this is pushing the limit so I'm getting 2 fans with a higher CFM and setting up a Push/Pull on my heatsink to bring temps down a bit, but am I going to be OK running it at those temps in the meantime? The last thing I want to do is toast my chip while I'm still getting a handle on what I'm doing.

I was getting similar temps with my 212+ and some high ambients like you have. You may want to consider a better cooler. I got the Corsair H50 and have been very happy.


----------



## Mreek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
I am afraid that your pricey, feature-laden and dated Nvidia 780a motherboard is the culprit that is limiting your overclock as you may read in this review:

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Ha...ormula/15.html

Not only is it a poor HT reference overclocker (up to about 245 MHz), it also dissipates 20 percent more power than AMD 700 and 800 series boards.

The contemporary Athlon and Phenom chips that were released along with this motherboard were very poor overclockers and, therefore, most serious overclocking was done using the CPU multiplier. Nonetheless, with a bit of effort, you may be able to overclock your CPU to 3.5 GHz.

First of all, enable AI Tuning and disable AMD Virtualization. Also, make sure than the onboard IGP is disabled.

Your next task is to set the KB NB HT multiplier to 9X from Auto and DDR multiplier to 4.00x using the usual timings 5-5-5-15. Leave the CPU NB multiplier on Auto. I, personally, do not see that you will have to raise any of the voltages. However, if you do, raise the VDDNB voltage. Finally, raise the CPU frequency up to about 250 MHz. Nonetheless, I belive that you will have a hard time breaking the 3500 Mhz barrier on this particular board.

Your RAM, on the other hand, may reach 1200 MHz with a 0.1 to 0.2 V bump in voltage. Bear this in mind when setting your CPU and DDR2 multipliers. In particular, you may or may not wish to lower your CPU muliplier in order to optimize your RAM.

thanks for the quick reply. I tried to push it to 3500mhz and it seems like its going ok. Just the temp on the cpu that shows 39 celsius to 42 celsius in idle.
I did not adjust any voltage exept RAM.










vcore voltage is 1.600, a bit high ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek* 
thanks for the quick reply. I tried to push it to 3500mhz and it seems like its going ok. Just the temp on the cpu that shows 39 celsius to 42 celsius in idle.
I did not adjust any voltage exept RAM.










vcore v is 1.600, abit high?

Holy ***** are you kidding?

You should only use 1.6v if you're under water.

Get that voltage down to 1.36v or so

You should be able to do 3.8Ghz @ 1.4v ... 1.6v you're going to burn that chip.


----------



## Mreek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Holy ***** are you kidding?

You should only use 1.6v if you're under water.

Get that voltage down to 1.36v or so

You should be able to do 3.8Ghz @ 1.4v ... 1.6v you're going to burn that chip.

its on auto, not any adjustment made on vcore, SO if I set it down to 1.36 it wont go up to 1.6v by itself?


----------



## Mreek

bah, sry dobbelpost..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek* 
its on auto, not any adjustment made on vcore, SO if I set it down to 1.36 it wont go up to 1.6v by itself?

Yes, never OC on auto voltages...

1.5v is max recommended by AMD, and that should get you up to 4Ghz.

For 3.6Ghz you should only use like 1.36v


----------



## kcuestag

I need your help guys.

Anything above 3.8Ghz doesn't seem to be right.

Currently running it at:

14x 280 FSB -> 3919Mhz
HT Link: 2240Mhz
NB: 2520Mhz
NB Voltage: 1.160v
CPU-NB Vid: 1.2v

DRAM Frequency: 746Mhz
FSB







RAM: 3:8
Clocks: 8-8-8-24-27-1T

My problem is, I start Linx with a Problem size of 11530 and Memory 1024Mb and click start, and it wont stress CPU for some reason... No matter how long I leave it running, it doesnt start stressing CPU.

I've tried 4Ghz and I have same crap, if I go back to 3.8Ghz it does work for some reason.

What could be the problem? :/

I tried Prime 95 and it stress but then it starts failing on cores.... What's going on?

Edit:

Went back to 3.8Ghz and it does same thing... Prime 95 fails on cores one at a time and Linx doesn't even start stressing the cpu, however [email protected] does fine for more than 24 hours...

What's wrong with my pc?


----------



## test tube

Your CPUNB voltage is really low, for 3.8GHz I have to run at 1.3v

It's not a good idea to fold with a Prime unstable CPU either, as it basically will give incorrect results back to Stanford that unfortunately will be useless to the scientists who are investigating protein folding (or worse will be absolutely wrong but will be used). You need 100% stability to fold proteins correctly, I mean, for ab initio simulations scientists avoid even using single precision floating point registers because they are considered to be inaccurate.

The reason you can fold endlessly is because there is nothing checked the data output from the folding. So, even though your results may be completely insane (absurd atom velocities etc), you won't be able to tell.

This is a problem with a lot of the [email protected] data, they shouldn't actually be allowing any data from OC'd PCs in my opinion


----------



## Mreek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headless Fansprings* 
I am afraid that your pricey, feature-laden and dated Nvidia 780a motherboard is the culprit that is limiting your overclock as you may read in this review:

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Ha...ormula/15.html

Not only is it a poor HT reference overclocker (up to about 245 MHz), it also dissipates 20 percent more power than AMD 700 and 800 series boards.

The contemporary Athlon and Phenom chips that were released along with this motherboard were very poor overclockers and, therefore, most serious overclocking was done using the CPU multiplier. Nonetheless, with a bit of effort, you may be able to overclock your CPU to 3.5 GHz.

First of all, enable AI Tuning and disable AMD Virtualization. Also, make sure than the onboard IGP is disabled.

Your next task is to set the KB NB HT multiplier to 9X from Auto and DDR multiplier to 4.00x using the usual timings 5-5-5-15. Leave the CPU NB multiplier on Auto. I, personally, do not see that you will have to raise any of the voltages. However, if you do, raise the VDDNB voltage. Finally, raise the CPU frequency up to about 250 MHz. Nonetheless, I belive that you will have a hard time breaking the 3500 Mhz barrier on this particular board.

Your RAM, on the other hand, may reach 1200 MHz with a 0.1 to 0.2 V bump in voltage. Bear this in mind when setting your CPU and DDR2 multipliers. In particular, you may or may not wish to lower your CPU muliplier in order to optimize your RAM.

I only got two multipliers in my bios.. CPU Multiplier and CPU-NB Multiplier


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek* 
I only got two multipliers in my bios.. CPU Multiplier and CPU-NB Multiplier

Do you have an HT speed? Should be set at 2000MHz, you have to drop that to 1800MHz or 1600MHz


----------



## Mreek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Do you have an HT speed? Should be set at 2000MHz, you have to drop that to 1800MHz or 1600MHz

yes I got that. settings to :
HT-speed:1800 mhz
CPU frequency; 243
CPU Multiplier : 14
CPU NB Multiplier : auto
DRAM CONFIG -> Timings-> 800mhz, 5-5-5-15
Vcore V : 1.3875V
VDDNB Voltage : +200mV
DDR2 V : 2.120V

am I missing something or something way off?
Picture of my bios below, thats about all the oc settings, further down its just DRAM REF . (old picture, stock)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Your CPUNB voltage is really low, for 3.8GHz I have to run at 1.3v

It's not a good idea to fold with a Prime unstable CPU either, as it basically will give incorrect results back to Stanford that unfortunately will be useless to the scientists who are investigating protein folding (or worse will be absolutely wrong but will be used). You need 100% stability to fold proteins correctly, I mean, for ab initio simulations scientists avoid even using single precision floating point registers because they are considered to be inaccurate.

The reason you can fold endlessly is because there is nothing checked the data output from the folding. So, even though your results may be completely insane (absurd atom velocities etc), you won't be able to tell.

This is a problem with a lot of the [email protected] data, they shouldn't actually be allowing any data from OC'd PCs in my opinion

So you think my Prime 95 or Linx fail coz CPU NB is too low?

If so, what is safest CPU NB voltage? I want to go for 4Ghz

Thanks,
Kevin.

PS: Is it ok if I leave NB voltage like that? I mean its already enough for 2.4Ghz NB.


----------



## kcuestag

So I upped it to 4Ghz the 1055T

14x 286 -> 4Ghz
HT Link: 2288Mhz
NB: 2574Mhz
NB Voltage: 1.160v
CPU-NB: 1.375v
CPU vcore: 1.47v

It is running [email protected] stable but still won't even start Linx for some reason it doesn't even start stressing, why?









It was at 1.35v the CPU-NB.

I lowered the OC to 3.9Ghz, and upped the CPU-NB to 1.375v, but still won't start any Linx run, for some reason, it doesnt start stressing, why?


----------



## Haleskater

hi guys,

I need some help with setting voltages and such as ive heard its not best using auto to set the voltages when overclocking. I dont have a camera to upload my bios pics so im just gonna have to type the main bits out :S.

My motherboard is the Asus crosshair III.

Extreme Tweater:

Target CPU Frequency: 2800MHz
Target DRAM Frequency: 1600MHz

Ai Overclock Tuner----------------[Manual]
FSB Frequency--------------------[200]
PCIE Frequency-------------------[100]
CPU Ratio-------------------------[Auto]
AMD Turbo CORE Technology------[Disabled]
> CPU Configuration
DRAM Frequency------------------[1600MHz]
CPU/NB Frequency-----------------[2000MHz]
HT Link Speed---------------------[2000MHz]
> DRAM Controller Configuration.
> DRAM Timing/Driving Config.
******* Please key in numbers directly! *******
Extreme OV-----------------------[Disabled]
CPU Load-Line Calibration----------[Disabled]
Current Voltage: 1.273V 1.151V 2.49V (these change all the time while the bios is running)
CPU Voltage-----------------------[Auto]
CPU/NB Voltage--------------------[Auto]
CPU VDDA Voltage------------------[Auto]
Current Voltage: 1.773V
DRAM Voltage----------------------[Auto]
Current Voltage: 1.197V 1.105V 1.806V 1.204V
HT Voltage------------------------[Auto]
NB Voltage------------------------[Auto]
NB 1.8V Voltage-------------------[Auto]
SB Voltage------------------------[Auto]
S5 1.2V Voltage-------------------[Auto]
*************************************************
> DRAM REF Voltages

CPU Spread Spectrum--------------[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum-------------[Auto]

Debug Mode-----------------------[String]
Keyboard TweakIt Control----------[Disabled]
--------------------------------------------------------------

Now im abit of a noob when it comes to overclocking and i need some help, ive no idea where to start.

Ive disabled Turbo Core Tech, C&Q and C1E already

Thanks.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
hi guys,

I need some help with setting voltages and such as ive heard its not best using auto to set the voltages when overclocking. I dont have a camera to upload my bios pics so im just gonna have to type the main bits out :S.

****SNIP*****

Now im abit of a noob when it comes to overclocking and i need some help, ive no idea where to start.

Ive disabled Turbo Core Tech, C&Q and C1E already

Thanks.

Did you happen to read the first page (of this thread) with the details on how to overclock this specific chip, and, have you ventured into the subsections of AMD to read some of the guides that apply both generally and also to AMD specifically (overclocking)?

Even before just jumping in and changing values, it's good to have background on what you're doing exactly. If you can't find the guides, I'll link you to them.


----------



## kcuestag

Noone can help me? :/


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Noone can help me? :/

I would be less worried about LinX stability than I would Prime95. Also if you're running [email protected] and it's giving you no issues, you should feel safe.

It's after you go a few days or a week or more and you think you're stable, when you finally do BSOD (if you do) then you know you're not as stable as you think you are.

As far as the LinX and IBT stressing goes, it's real touchy with memory and the CPU/NB voltage and speed. So if you're not dialed in just right, it'll spit out errors. If it won't even start stressing or the program won't open then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I would be less worried about LinX stability than I would Prime95. Also if you're running [email protected] and it's giving you no issues, you should feel safe.

It's after you go a few days or a week or more and you think you're stable, when you finally do BSOD (if you do) then you know you're not as stable as you think you are.

As far as the LinX and IBT stressing goes, it's real touchy with memory and the CPU/NB voltage and speed. So if you're not dialed in just right, it'll spit out errors. If it won't even start stressing or the program won't open then I don't know what to tell you.

Oh well, I have it stable with [email protected] for more than 48 hours straight and no BSOD or any error..

It's just weird that Linx won't even start stressing and Prime 95 stops on some cores after some time <.<


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Oh well, I have it stable with [email protected] for more than 48 hours straight and no BSOD or any error..

I*t's just weird that Linx won't even start stressing and Prime 95 stops on some cores after some time <.<*


In quoting the bold, you likely need more VCORE or CPU/NB voltage for stability if this is happening. Especially if it's happening in the 4-8 hour range.

You're not as stable as you think you are, I can tell you that much.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
In quoting the bold, you likely need more VCORE or CPU/NB voltage for stability if this is happening. Especially if it's happening in the 4-8 hour range.

You're not as stable as you think you are, I can tell you that much.

- Linx doesnt start stressing at all
- Prime 95 fails on cores after less than 30 seconds.

However I am rock solid on [email protected] and Bad Company 2.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
- Linx doesnt start stressing at all
- Prime 95 fails on cores after less than 30 seconds.

However I am rock solid on [email protected] and Bad Company 2.

Check your memory settings again then, because something is causing failures. I'm sure you think it's all good because BC2 and [email protected] have no issues, but I can assure you you'll probably BSOD at some point.

If you're failing, you need to lower your CPU/NB speed, or increase the CPU VCORE. It's that simple unless your memory is the culprit. If that's the case, you'll have to fiddle with timing until it stops giving you errors.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Check your memory settings again then, because something is causing failures. I'm sure you think it's all good because BC2 and [email protected] have no issues, but I can assure you you'll probably BSOD at some point.

If you're failing, you need to lower your CPU/NB speed, or increase the CPU VCORE. It's that simple unless your memory is the culprit. If that's the case, you'll have to fiddle with timing until it stops giving you errors.


RAM is rated at 9-9-9-24-2T and I am running it on stock voltage at 8-8-8-24-1T, you think that could be it?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
RAM is rated at 9-9-9-24-2T and I am running it on stock voltage at 8-8-8-24-1T, you think that could be it?

Very well could be. Loosen it up to rated specs and try again, I'm willing to bet you'll get LinX to at least run some passes.


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
hi guys,

I need some help with setting voltages and such as ive heard its not best using auto to set the voltages when overclocking. I dont have a camera to upload my bios pics so im just gonna have to type the main bits out :S.

My motherboard is the Asus crosshair III.

Extreme Tweater:

Target CPU Frequency: 2800MHz
Target DRAM Frequency: 1600MHz

Ai Overclock Tuner----------------[Manual]
FSB Frequency--------------------[200]
PCIE Frequency-------------------[100]
CPU Ratio-------------------------[Auto]
AMD Turbo CORE Technology------[Disabled]
> CPU Configuration
DRAM Frequency------------------[1600MHz]
CPU/NB Frequency-----------------[2000MHz]
HT Link Speed---------------------[2000MHz]
> DRAM Controller Configuration.
> DRAM Timing/Driving Config.
******* Please key in numbers directly! *******
Extreme OV-----------------------[Disabled]
CPU Load-Line Calibration----------[Disabled]
Current Voltage: 1.273V 1.151V 2.49V (these change all the time while the bios is running)
CPU Voltage-----------------------[Auto]
CPU/NB Voltage--------------------[Auto]
CPU VDDA Voltage------------------[Auto]
Current Voltage: 1.773V
DRAM Voltage----------------------[Auto]
Current Voltage: 1.197V 1.105V 1.806V 1.204V
HT Voltage------------------------[Auto]
NB Voltage------------------------[Auto]
NB 1.8V Voltage-------------------[Auto]
SB Voltage------------------------[Auto]
S5 1.2V Voltage-------------------[Auto]
*************************************************
> DRAM REF Voltages

CPU Spread Spectrum--------------[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum-------------[Auto]

Debug Mode-----------------------[String]
Keyboard TweakIt Control----------[Disabled]
--------------------------------------------------------------

Now im abit of a noob when it comes to overclocking and i need some help, ive no idea where to start.

Ive disabled Turbo Core Tech, C&Q and C1E already

Thanks.

Hi guys,

Ive got alittle further just thought id do alittle update.

Im now running at 3.5GHz
FSB: 250
CPU Ratio: 14x
DRAM Frequency: 1666MHz
CPU/NB Frequency: 2000MHz
HT Link Speed 2000MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.362
NB Voltage: 1.225

Idle Temp: 33c
Only 10 mins of Prime95: 47c (Im running it as we speak)
Cooler: Corsair H50 Push/Pull (intake tho)

tell me what u guys think and maybe what i cud change as this is my first time. ;o

thanks


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek* 
yes I got that. settings to :
HT-speed:1800 mhz
CPU frequency; 243
CPU Multiplier : 14
CPU NB Multiplier : auto
DRAM CONFIG -> Timings-> 800mhz, 5-5-5-15
Vcore V : 1.3875V
VDDNB Voltage : +200mV
DDR2 V : 2.120V

am I missing something or something way off?
Picture of my bios below, thats about all the oc settings, further down its just DRAM REF . (old picture, stock)

That sounds about right, you may have to drop it to 1600MHz for stability, check and see what the actual speed is in CPU-Z (it should be about 2200mhz at 243 base clock)


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
So I upped it to 4Ghz the 1055T

14x 286 -> 4Ghz
HT Link: 2288Mhz
NB: 2574Mhz
NB Voltage: 1.160v
CPU-NB: 1.375v
CPU vcore: 1.47v

It is running [email protected] stable but still won't even start Linx for some reason it doesn't even start stressing, why?









It was at 1.35v the CPU-NB.

I lowered the OC to 3.9Ghz, and upped the CPU-NB to 1.375v, but still won't start any Linx run, for some reason, it doesnt start stressing, why?

Drop the NB multiplier 1x, drop the HT multiplier 1x, raise the vCore to 1.525v and the CPU-NB to 1.400v. Download IntelBurnTest instead of LinX in case your LinX copies are faulty from here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=197835

Make sure your temps are within reason, if that fails, try dropping the multiplier for the CPU as well and see if it's stable somewhere lower. Otherwise someone may be wrong with the board or the RAM, try Memtest86+

Good luck


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Very well could be. Loosen it up to rated specs and try again, I'm willing to bet you'll get LinX to at least run some passes.

Tried the default 9-9-9-24-2T and still, Linx wouldn't start stressing at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Drop the NB multiplier 1x, drop the HT multiplier 1x, raise the vCore to 1.525v and the CPU-NB to 1.400v. Download IntelBurnTest instead of LinX in case your LinX copies are faulty from here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=197835

Make sure your temps are within reason, if that fails, try dropping the multiplier for the CPU as well and see if it's stable somewhere lower. Otherwise someone may be wrong with the board or the RAM, try Memtest86+

Good luck

Isn't that a lot of voltage for the CPU-NB?


----------



## TheImperial2004

Quote:

Isn't that a lot of voltage for the CPU-NB? 
To my surprise , some chips can take a legendary amount of torture and still works great .

My Q8200 reached 110C and I sold it in a great shape and the customer reported that it still working great


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheImperial2004*


To my surprise , some chips can take a legendary amount of torture and still works great .

My Q8200 reached 110C and I sold it in a great shape and the customer reported that it still working great










Sadly this is not Intel, so after 60ÂºC it's not safe on my chip, but thanks for trying


----------



## TheImperial2004

Quote:

Sadly this is not Intel, so after 60ÂºC it's not safe on my chip, but thanks for trying
I didn't try this just yet







as I'm waiting for it to arrive to my mail and I'll choke it to hell







Luckily I ordered a Thermaltake FRIO along with it


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I need your help guys.

Anything above 3.8Ghz doesn't seem to be right.

Currently running it at:

14x 280 FSB -> 3919Mhz
HT Link: 2240Mhz
NB: 2520Mhz
NB Voltage: 1.160v
CPU-NB Vid: 1.2v

DRAM Frequency: 746Mhz
FSB







RAM: 3:8
Clocks: 8-8-8-24-27-1T

My problem is, I start Linx with a Problem size of 11530 and Memory 1024Mb and click start, and it wont stress CPU for some reason... No matter how long I leave it running, it doesnt start stressing CPU.

I've tried 4Ghz and I have same crap, if I go back to 3.8Ghz it does work for some reason.

What could be the problem? :/

I tried Prime 95 and it stress but then it starts failing on cores.... What's going on?

Edit:

Went back to 3.8Ghz and it does same thing... Prime 95 fails on cores one at a time and Linx doesn't even start stressing the cpu, however [email protected] does fine for more than 24 hours...

What's wrong with my pc?


This may just be me, but I have to run LinX with trans or my program wont work. I can hit start but nothing happens, and stop doesnt work, I have to manually kill the program in task manager. Once I installed it with russ trans (which I cant read at all) it works like a charm.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


So I upped it to 4Ghz the 1055T

14x 286 -> 4Ghz
HT Link: 2288Mhz
NB: 2574Mhz
NB Voltage: 1.160v
CPU-NB: 1.375v
CPU vcore: 1.47v

It is running [email protected] stable but still won't even start Linx for some reason it doesn't even start stressing, why?









It was at 1.35v the CPU-NB.

I lowered the OC to 3.9Ghz, and upped the CPU-NB to 1.375v, but still won't start any Linx run, for some reason, it doesnt start stressing, why?


Up your NBv, it doesnt matter if its enough to run 2.4ghs of NB speed. I dont know the exact mechanic behind it, but if your V is too low, it doesnt respond right and can cause errors (from my simply understanding). Try it at 1.23v and see what you get.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Up your NBv, it doesnt matter if its enough to run 2.4ghs of NB speed. I dont know the exact mechanic behind it, but if your V is too low, it doesnt respond right and can cause errors (from my simply understanding). Try it at 1.23v and see what you get.


You should not need to adjust your NB voltage at all. There are only rare cases where adding voltage to your NB instead of the CPU/NB will give extra stability.

Adding voltage to the NB is tricky and will cause problems if done too much or gone too far.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
This may just be me, but I have to run LinX with trans or my program wont work. I can hit start but nothing happens, and stop doesnt work, I have to manually kill the program in task manager. Once I installed it with russ trans (which I cant read at all) it works like a charm.

That is *exactly* what happens to me, Stop button won't work either, I have to kill the process to close it.

What do you mean install it with russ trans? Could you please explain a bit more? I don't know what that is.


----------



## Maxcielle

with my h50 cant go above 1.4v wich gets me temps around 60Âºc

whats the maximum safe temp for the 1055t?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
with my h50 cant go above 1.4v wich gets me temps around 60Âºc

whats the maximum safe temp for the 1055t?

Woah that's pretty high for H50.

I do 3.8Ghz at 1.4v right now and I get max load temp of 48ÂºC.

Maximum safe temp is 62ÂºC, but I wouldn't ever go above 58ÂºC.

Is your cooler seated properly? What fans are you using?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
That is *exactly* what happens to me, Stop button won't work either, I have to kill the process to close it.

What do you mean install it with russ trans? Could you please explain a bit more? I don't know what that is.

When you install, it gives you the option to install the 64bit version and all the extra check boxes, there is one that says Russian translation, I had to check that, so everything is in Russian.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
When you install, it gives you the option to install the 64bit version and all the extra check boxes, there is one that says Russian translation, I had to check that, so everything is in Russian.

Can you give me the link for Linx? I would like to reinstall and give it a try


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=201670


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=201670

I reinstalled it with that link and it looks like its now stressing









Looks like my OC is stable after all


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Woah that's pretty high for H50.

I do 3.8Ghz at 1.4v right now and I get max load temp of 48ÂºC.

Maximum safe temp is 62ÂºC, but I wouldn't ever go above 58ÂºC.

Is your cooler seated properly? What fans are you using?

yeah its strange.

i am using two 120mm noise blockers for push and pull.

do you use the push and pull pushing from out of the case or from the inside?

pulling air from inside to outside the case or from outside to inside the case?

i am going to try to reaply thermal paste.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
yeah its strange.

i am using two 120mm noise blockers for push and pull.

do you use the push and pull pushing from out of the case or from the inside?

pulling air from inside to outside the case or from outside to inside the case?

i am going to try to reaply thermal paste.

On my HAF 932 I am using both Noiseblockers (Which are better than the Gentle Typhoon according to the static pressure and CFM







) to take air OUT of the case.

Your temps seem too high.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Running 3.850 with 1.375vcore and 1.375 CPU-NBv. I have to have ram timing to auto or I cant boot, but with ram timing to auto, its stable with prime95 and linX for 6+ hours. When I load [email protected] smp, the WU fails over and over again, once it fails, my firefox fails and I cant load it again, until I reboot.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Running 3.850 with 1.375vcore and 1.375 CPU-NBv. I have to have ram timing to auto or I cant boot, but with ram timing to auto, its stable with prime95 and linX for 6+ hours. When I load [email protected] smp, the WU fails over and over again, once it fails, my firefox fails and I cant load it again, until I reboot.

Any thoughts?

If your SMP program stops responding, that means you need vcore.

I had the same problem and I had to up it to 1.4v, try that









I am now at 3.8Ghz 1.4v and SMP does fine


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
If your SMP program stops responding, that means you need vcore.

I had the same problem and I had to up it to 1.4v, try that









I am now at 3.8Ghz 1.4v and SMP does fine









Apparently I was at 1.35vcore and 1.35 cpu-nbv. I upped vcore to 1.375 and it seems to have helped. Thank you!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Apparently I was at 1.35vcore and 1.35 cpu-nbv. I upped vcore to 1.375 and it seems to have helped. Thank you!

No problem, I'm always happy to help.


----------



## Razaroth

i dont know if i have the balls to clock my 1055T any higher or change the voltage, but...

Put me down as an owner. Love it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razaroth* 
i dont know if i have the balls to clock my 1055T any higher or change the voltage, but...

Put me down as an owner. Love it.

That's fine, 3.5Ghz 6 core is still a beast







I have mine at 3.8Ghz for 24/7


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
That's fine, 3.5Ghz 6 core is still a beast







I have mine at 3.8Ghz for 24/7

i have cleaned and changed thermal paste on the CPU and on the H50 and still after 5 minutes of prime at 1.424v goes to 60Âºc...

any ideas?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
i have cleaned and changed thermal paste on the CPU and on the H50 and still after 5 minutes of prime at 1.424v goes to 60Âºc...

any ideas?

Most important question we haven't asked:

- What is your room temperature RIGHT NOW?
- How many fans does your case have? (Exhaust and intake)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

make sure the pump is getting the full 12v.

if it's connected to the mobo, make sure the bios isn't undervolting the pump.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
make sure the pump is getting the full 12v.

if it's connected to the mobo, make sure the bios isn't undervolting the pump.

I forgot that as well, I'd suggest you if you haven't already to connect the pump to the power supply directly instead of mobo.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Most important question we haven't asked:

- What is your room temperature RIGHT NOW?
- How many fans does your case have? (Exhaust and intake)

i have 3 intake
2 exaust (plus the push and pull that is taking the air out)

my room temp is around 24Âºc


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
make sure the pump is getting the full 12v.

if it's connected to the mobo, make sure the bios isn't undervolting the pump.

i have connected it to a fan controller on max speed and same problem, temps too high.

running out of ideas. Today i have already aplied thermal paste two times. rechecked everything.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
i have cleaned and changed thermal paste on the CPU and on the H50 and still after 5 minutes of prime at 1.424v goes to 60Âºc...

any ideas?

Are you sure your fans are installed right? They may be aiming at each other like this. ==> <==

I'd check that also.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
i have 3 intake
2 exaust (plus the push and pull that is taking the air out)

my room temp is around 24Âºc

Everything looks good then :/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Are you sure your fans are installed right? They may be aiming at each other like this. ==> <==

I'd check that also.

This, make sure fans are not fixed in the wrong way.

Could you give us a few pictures showing how you mounted it?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Are you sure your fans are installed right? They may be aiming at each other like this. ==> <==

I'd check that also.

yeah they are right. Taking air out of the case: ==>===>









going to set the pump on different angle.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Apparently I was at 1.35vcore and 1.35 cpu-nbv. I upped vcore to 1.375 and it seems to have helped. Thank you!

If SMP stops responding I believe it generally means that you've throw an atom at a velocity which is too high and the entire system has become unstable because of that (molecular dynamics system). I also run molecular dynamics at 1/2 multiplier below where I've found my stable OC because it only takes one DP FP error to screw up the whole system (and worse, you're returning faulty results as well). You need extreme stability to run molecular dynamics simulations because of this.

I run NAMD for weeks at a time for work and it's extremely sensitive to errors.


----------



## Spectre14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I was getting similar temps with my 212+ and some high ambients like you have. You may want to consider a better cooler. I got the Corsair H50 and have been very happy.

I'm debating a switch like that but I think I'm going to try adding the extra fan to the 212+ and swap out the fan for two nicer ones and see how it goes. If it doesn't do it for me, I may have to bite the bullet. I was really hoping to get better cooling given all the reviews but I shouldn't have expected the world given the price.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spectre14* 
I'm debating a switch like that but I think I'm going to try adding the extra fan to the 212+ and swap out the fan for two nicer ones and see how it goes. If it doesn't do it for me, I may have to bite the bullet. I was really hoping to get better cooling given all the reviews but I shouldn't have expected the world given the price.

I own two of the 212+ and can tell you that they're highly variable... My one runs at about 8C hotter than the other with exactly the same set-up. It's a problem with them, if you get a nice one they're great but some of them have wonky bases and suck.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
If SMP stops responding I believe it generally means that you've throw an atom at a velocity which is too high and the entire system has become unstable because of that (molecular dynamics system). I also run molecular dynamics at 1/2 multiplier below where I've found my stable OC because it only takes one DP FP error to screw up the whole system (and worse, you're returning faulty results as well). You need extreme stability to run molecular dynamics simulations because of this.

I run NAMD for weeks at a time for work and it's extremely sensitive to errors.

Well, in a simple manner, for those who don't understand that wall of scientist test









"If SMP stops responding, you need more vcore".

If it BSOD's, then you need more CPU-NB / NB voltage.


----------



## Spectre14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
I own two of the 212+ and can tell you that they're highly variable... My one runs at about 8C hotter than the other with exactly the same set-up. It's a problem with them, if you get a nice one they're great but some of them have wonky bases and suck.

Ugh... what kind of temps are you getting with the one that works properly?


----------



## m1nt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spectre14* 
Ugh... what kind of temps are you getting with the one that works properly?

On mine on prime95 on Sig rig, it goes about 58 c on 30 c ambient and 52 c [email protected]


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
If SMP stops responding I believe it generally means that you've throw an atom at a velocity which is too high and the entire system has become unstable because of that (molecular dynamics system). I also run molecular dynamics at 1/2 multiplier below where I've found my stable OC because it only takes one DP FP error to screw up the whole system (and worse, you're returning faulty results as well). You need extreme stability to run molecular dynamics simulations because of this.

I run NAMD for weeks at a time for work and it's extremely sensitive to errors.

It was actually my Vcore, I had to up it to 1.4 to get it stable for folding. Its stable at 1.35 for linx and prime, but as we know, folding is just a different beast!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m1nt* 
On mine on prime95 on Sig rig, it goes about 58 c on 30 c ambient and 52 c [email protected]

I am gunning to pass you, you passed me a day or two ago because I was busying getting stable...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


It was actually my Vcore, I had to up it to 1.4 to get it stable for folding. Its stable at 1.35 for linx and prime, but as we know, folding is just a different beast!


I told you vcore was the issue, I had same problem







1.36v stable on prime 95 8 hours, linx, bc2... but not [email protected]


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I told you vcore was the issue, I had same problem







1.36v stable on prime 95 8 hours, linx, bc2... but not [email protected]










And I said thank you and +1'd you!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


And I said thank you and +1'd you!


I'm always glad to help


----------



## devil_s haircut

Had to join just to post (wanted to be a cool guy, too).



4.003 GHz

Mult: x14
CPU: 1.44V
CPU-NB: 1.225V
FSB: 286
RAM set to AUTO currently, haven't messed with it much yet.

Idles around 35-ish right now.
ASUS M4A89GTD Pro


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

here is my 24/7 OC id like to be added to the cool list









Member: Haleskater
CPU OC: 3800MHz
NB OC: 2256MHz
vCore: 1.400
vNB: 1.300
Ram Speed: 1504MHz (DDR3)
FSB: 282
Multi: 13.5
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair III

thanks


----------



## Millos

Hi all..

Just installed my new setup today









Formula IV
1055T
Mushkin Redline DDR 3 CL 6 PC12800 2x2GB
Noctua D-14
Old gfx, 4870X2

With standard, no OC my temps are as following in idle:

CPU 35
MB 32
NB 50
SB 38

After Â½ hour with linx and prime95, still standard no oc my temps are

CPU 48
MB 37
NB 55
SB 43

I'm using the ASUS Proble ll, is it good enough or should I be using coretemp, speedfan or?

Well, I think my temps are pretty high considering my CPU cooler and that I'm not overclocking yet..

What's your opinion?

Emil


----------



## GanjaSMK

Use HWMonitor and ASUS Probe II is fine.

EDIT: Your temps are way high for stock clocks. Either you're using the stock cooler or your cooler is not seated properly.


----------



## Millos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Use HWMonitor and ASUS Probe II is fine.

EDIT: Your temps are way high for stock clocks. Either you're using the stock cooler or your cooler is not seated properly.

Thanks for the quick reply..

I have mounted the Noctua D-14, so it must be mounted wrong.. It's just a hell to mount it..
Do you recommend mounting it on the mobo before mounting the mobo in the case, or? Cause I have tried to adjust in the case (and I installed it inside the case the first time), and I can't make it any better..

Guess I have to start from scratch again









Ohh yeah, and my Case is an Antec P-180, 140mm fans front, top and back, full speed..


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well, with a small case like that (if I remember correctly it's a fairly small mid tower right?) you should get as much air flow inside it as you can to keep cooler air coming in and the hot air going out (applies to any case really).

If you're getting those temps with a D14, it is most definitely not seated correctly. If you can't adjust it in the case I would take it out and install it on the motherboard and then place the motherboard in the case and tighten down the screws to the standoffs.

Larger coolers like the D14 can be difficult, I personally have no experience with one, but I would make sure you read up on how to seat it and attach it properly. Be sure as well that you don't apply too much thermal paste as it'll negate the cooler's abilities.


----------



## Millos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Well, with a small case like that (if I remember correctly it's a fairly small mid tower right?) you should get as much air flow inside it as you can to keep cooler air coming in and the hot air going out (applies to any case really).

If you're getting those temps with a D14, it is most definitely not seated correctly. If you can't adjust it in the case I would take it out and install it on the motherboard and then place the motherboard in the case and tighten down the screws to the standoffs.

Larger coolers like the D14 can be difficult, I personally have no experience with one, but I would make sure you read up on how to seat it and attach it properly. Be sure as well that you don't apply too much thermal paste as it'll negate the cooler's abilities.


I think I have "discovered" my mistake..

In all the reviews I have seen, the fans are placed opposite as my fans, so my theory is that I have actually managed to install it wrong, so it's only using one of the radiators...

I'll post my result when I reverse the cooler









thanks


----------



## Millos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millos*


I think I have "discovered" my mistake..

In all the reviews I have seen, the fans are placed opposite as my fans, so my theory is that I have actually managed to install it wrong, so it's only using one of the radiators...

I'll post my result when I reverse the cooler









thanks


After demounting the cooler, this is what I have left of paste:

http://www.billedeupload.dk/photo/20...G0177.jpg.html
http://www.billedeupload.dk/photo/20...G0176.jpg.html
http://www.billedeupload.dk/photo/20...G0175.jpg.html
http://www.billedeupload.dk/photo/20...G0174.jpg.html
http://www.billedeupload.dk/photo/20...G0173.jpg.html

Is it enough, or is it too risky to try and turn it on with that amount?

Emil


----------



## GanjaSMK

I don't know which picture is first or what, but a couple of them show that you have way too much TIM on. You want it even spread out or just a dab in the middle/or make an 'X' and let the pressure of the CPU heat sink base spread it out evenly.

It's always best, as well, to remove what's on there and to start fresh. Make sure you remove both sides - CPU and heat sink. There is another method of application for direct touch heat pipes, but I'm not sure if the D14 is a HDT type cooler.


----------



## Millos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I don't know which picture is first or what, but a couple of them show that you have way too much TIM on. You want it even spread out or just a dab in the middle/or make an 'X' and let the pressure of the CPU heat sink base spread it out evenly.

It's always best, as well, to remove what's on there and to start fresh. Make sure you remove both sides - CPU and heat sink. There is another method of application for direct touch heat pipes, but I'm not sure if the D14 is a HDT type cooler.


The problem is that I have mounted and remounted several times, so now the only TIM I have left is the one on the pictures (they are all the same, just different angles)..

So I should remove some of it and then mount the cooler again?

Emil


----------



## GanjaSMK

Just make sure it's spread thin and even and you should be fine.


----------



## Millos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Just make sure it's spread thin and even and you should be fine.


Done









Mounted the cooler again and turned on the computer..

But... No picture..

I don't get any beeps or anything.. My speakers are turned on, so I can that it boots and gets to my desktop, but again.. Not picture..

Any ideas?

Worked fine before, took out the CPU to remove some of the TIM, can it has anything to do with the missing picture?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Be sure you connected everything right, that's all I can suggest. Make sure power plugs are in etc.


----------



## Spectre14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


I own two of the 212+ and can tell you that they're highly variable... My one runs at about 8C hotter than the other with exactly the same set-up. It's a problem with them, if you get a nice one they're great but some of them have wonky bases and suck.


Swapped out the stock fan for a couple of Scythe S-Flex G fans in a push/pull setup and saw my full load temps drop 5-6C to around 55C running 4.0Gb/s @ 1.39V. Gonna keep running Prime95 to see how high they get over a full stress test but pleased with the improvement thus far.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millos*


Done









Mounted the cooler again and turned on the computer..

But... No picture..

I don't get any beeps or anything.. My speakers are turned on, so I can that it boots and gets to my desktop, but again.. Not picture..

Any ideas?

Worked fine before, took out the CPU to remove some of the TIM, can it has anything to do with the missing picture?


Sounds kinda like the monitor cable may be disconnected.


----------



## XenoIRC

New to the forums, checking in here.

[email protected] 
Mobo: Biostar TA890FXE
FSB: [email protected] multi
CPU-NB: 1.3v
NB Freq: 2120mhz
HT link: 2120mhz
NB volt: 1.15v
RAM: DDR3 [email protected]
31C idle/52C full load


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoIRC*


New to the forums, checking in here.

[email protected] 
Mobo: Biostar TA890FXE
FSB: [email protected] multi
CPU-NB: 1.3v
NB Freq: 2120mhz
HT link: 2120mhz
NB volt: 1.15v
RAM: DDR3 [email protected]
31C idle/52C full load


Welcome to the forums.

I noticed your vcore seems a bit high for 3.7. Did you have to bump it up after running prime95 or linx?

Seems that most people are using 1.4 for 3.8Ghz with a ~1.23 CPU-NB. If you needed 1.425 to be stable thats coo, but if it was a set and go, try to pull it down a bit, would help lower your temps a little.


----------



## Millos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Sounds kinda like the monitor cable may be disconnected.

Started from totally scratch... Everything out of the case.. Reinstalled the noctua and reinstalled win7 as well and now I have a picture again, strange









After 16 min of Prime95 and Linx running at the same time, with stock clocks, my temps are:

CPU 40
MB 31
NB 49
SB 39

I have managed to get the temps a bit down, my idle temp for the CPU was 30.

Is this good enough? I can't make the cooler fit any better, and I have taken of a lot of the TIM.

Though I think my PC is running a bit slow, which program would you recommend to benchmarking, GPU, CPU, memory the whole thing at once? So I can compare it to other systems?

Emil

Emi


----------



## GanjaSMK

Those temps are better than the ones you posted before. If you're only hitting 40c during P95, that's not bad. But is that at stock?

To me, seems like you could still see a little bit better performance from your cooler, but maybe your ambient temps in and out of the case aren't great. That would explain why your temps seem a little higher.

I would expect with a D14 on a 1055T at stock you'd be idling below 30c but I could be wrong.









What's your overclocking goal if you're not already there? Also - fill out your system specs so we can help you a little better; and if you update them as you go we'll know where you're at.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Welcome to the forums.

I noticed your vcore seems a bit high for 3.7. Did you have to bump it up after running prime95 or linx?

Seems that most people are using 1.4 for 3.8Ghz with a ~1.23 CPU-NB. If you needed 1.425 to be stable thats coo, but if it was a set and go, try to pull it down a bit, would help lower your temps a little.

It entirely depends on the motherboard (more so than the chip, IMO to some extent). I need 1.4875 for my board and this chip to do 3.8~.


----------



## Ruckol1

I want to be an owner bad! If anyone is looking to get rid of theirs pm me!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
I want to be an owner bad! If anyone is looking to get rid of theirs pm me!

If you can wait til Bulldozer comes out I will sell you my entire setup


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
If you can wait til Bulldozer comes out I will sell you my entire setup
















i am on h50, at 1.424v i get iddle temps around 24Âºc and 27Âºc and prime95 maximum heat at: 60Âºc.

room temp around 25Âºc

what do you guys think? normal?

edit: i am using onboard graphics and they are set very close to the cpu socket.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*


i am on h50, at 1.424v i get iddle temps around 24Âºc and 27Âºc and prime95 maximum heat at: 60Âºc.

room temp around 25Âºc

what do you guys think? normal?

edit: i am using onboard graphics and they are set very close to the cpu socket.



Not too shabby, 60C on prime load is definitely safe as nothing will get your CPU that hot in real usage. One thing you can try is to put a 2nd fan on your H50 for push pull, or push a shroud between the fan and the rad

You mentioned your voltage, but what is the core speed?


----------



## Millos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Those temps are better than the ones you posted before. If you're only hitting 40c during P95, that's not bad. But is that at stock?

To me, seems like you could still see a little bit better performance from your cooler, but maybe your ambient temps in and out of the case aren't great. That would explain why your temps seem a little higher.

I would expect with a D14 on a 1055T at stock you'd be idling below 30c but I could be wrong.









What's your overclocking goal if you're not already there? Also - fill out your system specs so we can help you a little better; and if you update them as you go we'll know where you're at.


My setup:

1055T
Formula IV
Mushkin Redline CL 6 PC12800 2x2gb
Noctua D14
4870X2
Caviar Black 1tb
Antec P-180 case

I have managed to get the following temps with the following setup:

3.712 Ghz CPU (13,5*275)
1.40volt CPU
1.275 volt NB-CPU
1.1volt NB
Ram er 1466Mhz (6-8-6-24) 1.65volt

My temps at idle are:

CPU 32-34
MB 29
NB 46
SB 36

At prime95 running for 15 min:

CPU 54
MB 31
NB 53
SB 41

Some comments on that, is the CPU temp and NB temp too high?

Emil

EDIT:

When I look in CPU-Z at my memory, it says the following:

DRAM Freq: 751.9
FSB







RAM 3:8 
And the the latency, 6-8-6-24-27

Are my RAM running too slowly then, or is it just half as much as in the bios? Cause I have set it around 1500mhz..

And oh yeah, this setup I am using the same volt as before but using:
14x multiplier
282FSB

I'm getting 57 on the CPU after 15 min of prime95


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Not too shabby, 60C on prime load is definitely safe as nothing will get your CPU that hot in real usage. One thing you can try is to put a 2nd fan on your H50 for push pull, or push a shroud between the fan and the rad

You mentioned your voltage, but what is the core speed?

my core speed is 3920 mhz (280 x 14)

i already have push & pull with noise blockers.

push a shroud between the fan and the rad? how can i do that?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*


my core speed is 3920 mhz (280 x 14)

i already have push & pull with noise blockers.

push a shroud between the fan and the rad? how can i do that?


Yea 60C at 3.9Ghz sounds good to me man, but if you are still curious I would browse aroudn the H50 fourms here and see what others are getting.

The shrouds are about 25mm thick, and basically what you do is get longer screws (~50mm) and then go

fan<-shroud<-Rad<-shroud<-fan

What the shroud does is eliminate the dead spot in the center of the rad, making thaairflow more consistent accross the rad surface. May shave a couple degrees off your temps, but wont be anything TOO drastic.

Other than that, the only other thing you could do is remove the H50, and lap it to a mirror finish. That would pretty much max out that H50


----------



## Phobos223

But still 60C for that high OC in prime is really not that bad. Especially with ~25C ambients... I bet in gaming it barely hits 45C no?


----------



## kcuestag

What's the best ~100â‚¬ cooler for this CPU?

I really want to make 4Ghz for 24/7 but this H50 get's close to the safe limit (Almost 60ÂºC) and since I do [email protected] mainly (And then gaming), I really need to lower temps a bit...

Would a Noctua NH-D14 make temps any better? What would you suggest? I have almost 100â‚¬ to spend.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millos*


My setup:

1055T
Formula IV
Mushkin Redline CL 6 PC12800 2x2gb
Noctua D14
4870X2
Caviar Black 1tb
Antec P-180 case

I have managed to get the following temps with the following setup:

3.712 Ghz CPU (13,5*275)
1.40volt CPU
1.275 volt NB-CPU
1.1volt NB
Ram er 1466Mhz (6-8-6-24) 1.65volt

My temps at idle are:

CPU 32-34
MB 29
NB 46
SB 36

At prime95 running for 15 min:

CPU 54
MB 31
NB 53
SB 41

Some comments on that, is the CPU temp and NB temp too high?

Emil


If you can get a fan on or near the NB to keep air running over it, that will help lower the NB temps. They're not bad and nothing to worry about. If you start seeing them get up to 60+ then you could run into some issues.

The temps you show with that OC are pretty average and you're in good shape. I still think they're a little higher than normal with a D14 but nothing extreme. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What's the best ~100€ cooler for this CPU?

I really want to make 4Ghz for 24/7 but this H50 get's close to the safe limit (Almost 60ÂºC) and since I do [email protected] mainly (And then gaming), I really need to lower temps a bit...

Would a Noctua NH-D14 make temps any better? What would you suggest? I have almost 100€ to spend.


Man have you ever considered a cheap/small watercooling loop?

You could get a res/pump combo, a single 120mm rad, and a good waterblock for like $150-175) (bout 120 euros)

Basically make a custom "H50" Check this out... I did some expeiments with a single 120MM rad on my board... note that the temps shown are with the motherboard full cooled as well, so CPU only would be a lot less. Also I had crazy high voltages and >3Ghz NB speed with like 27C ambients

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...stacker-4.html

Check out like middle of page and you can see the gear im talking about. Results on later pages


----------



## kcuestag

thing is I just sold the H50 and g ot the payment of 120â‚¬ including some other stuff.. So I need to buy some cooler before shipping the H50.

I think ill g o with the noctua


----------



## Phobos223

Thats cool dude, I know people say great things about that!

Good thing about those air coolers is you can always get more powerful fans if you are not happy with results


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Thats cool dude, I know people say great things about that!

Good thing about those air coolers is you can always get more powerful fans if you are not happy with results










True, I have the noiseblockers and I could get a nise temp decrease with those since they're more powerful than the noctuas, but either ways, I heard that the NH-D14 on stock is better than h50 on push / pull, hopefully its true


----------



## Phobos223

...and if not, slap some DELTAs in there


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


But still 60C for that high OC in prime is really not that bad. Especially with ~25C ambients... I bet in gaming it barely hits 45C no?


i dont do gaming, i use it to video editing mostly. I only game on xbox 360.

but on premiere pro exporting hd video goes to 55Âºc top.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Man have you ever considered a cheap/small watercooling loop?

You could get a res/pump combo, a single 120mm rad, and a good waterblock for like $150-175) (bout 120 euros)

Basically make a custom "H50" Check this out... I did some expeiments with a single 120MM rad on my board... note that the temps shown are with the motherboard full cooled as well, so CPU only would be a lot less. Also I had crazy high voltages and >3Ghz NB speed with like 27C ambients

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...stacker-4.html

Check out like middle of page and you can see the gear im talking about. Results on later pages


yeah i am considering a full water cooling set myself.


----------



## Phobos223

I think you'll be ok til you get ready to get some WC going on


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What's the best ~100â‚¬ cooler for this CPU?

I really want to make 4Ghz for 24/7 but this H50 get's close to the safe limit (Almost 60ÂºC) and since I do [email protected] mainly (And then gaming), I really need to lower temps a bit...

Would a Noctua NH-D14 make temps any better? What would you suggest? I have almost 100â‚¬ to spend.


Honestly, I think I am getting better temps with my Silver Arrow than most people on their H50/70.

At 4.0 with 1.45v with an ambient of 28-30*c I max at 54*C with prime95 and linx running. While folding I dont break 49*C.


----------



## PineyJustice

I have been having slight trouble getting past my current OC, nonetheless it is currently rock stable at 3.822 ghz at 1.475 volts. 273 bus and 14x mult with 2.54ghz hypertransport.

Idle ~25c 
Productivity ~30c 
load ~35c

I have a custom water loop so temps are really not an issue and I am pretty sure its a memory problem. The issue is that my M4A78T-E has a TON of memory options and coming from a BE I am not terribly familiar with them.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PineyJustice*


I have been having slight trouble getting past my current OC, nonetheless it is currently rock stable at 3.822 ghz at 1.475 volts. 273 bus and 14x mult with 2.54ghz hypertransport.

Idle ~25c 
Productivity ~30c 
load ~35c

I have a custom water loop so temps are really not an issue and I am pretty sure its a memory problem. The issue is that my M4A78T-E has a TON of memory options and coming from a BE I am not terribly familiar with them.


Drop your HT to 2000-2200, anything more and you can actually start getting decreased preformance.

What are your current momory settings, and what is happening when you try to oc past 3.8Ghz?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PineyJustice*


I have been having slight trouble getting past my current OC, nonetheless it is currently rock stable at 3.822 ghz at 1.475 volts. 273 bus and 14x mult with 2.54ghz hypertransport.

Idle ~25c 
Productivity ~30c 
load ~35c

I have a custom water loop so temps are really not an issue and I am pretty sure its a memory problem. The issue is that my M4A78T-E has a TON of memory options and coming from a BE I am not terribly familiar with them.


Dude! Finally someone with the same board as me! If you need help, let me know I can help you. Have you also noticed that this board in particular seems to need more voltage to get the clocks stable at higher speeds?

I need 1.4875 for 3.8!


----------



## PineyJustice

A. Tried that, but I will mess with it again next time I feel like poking at it.
B. It is crashing with memory related errors, and I managed to get a little more stability by bumping the ram voltage to 1.7 from the stock 1.65
C. Some info on memory settings required to get ddr3 1600 stable would be nice
D. Yes, it does seem to require more voltage than usual to get stable. I usually just blame it on being an crusty old 780G board and keep reminding myself bulldozer will not be AM3.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PineyJustice* 
A. Tried that, but I will mess with it again next time I feel like poking at it.
B. It is crashing with memory related errors, and I managed to get a little more stability by bumping the ram voltage to 1.7 from the stock 1.65
C. Some info on memory settings required to get ddr3 1600 stable would be nice
D. Yes, it does seem to require more voltage than usual to get stable. I usually just blame it on being an crusty old 780G board and keep reminding myself bulldozer will not be AM3.


It's a 790G board!









What are your timings for RAM (both what is listed in the BIOS and what the RAM kit is rated for) and what is your CPU/NB voltage at?

*EDIT:* Just a heads up also, this board is not happy with 3.9+ on average. A lot of people were only able to take X4 / X6 to 3.7~3.8 on this board.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PineyJustice* 
A. Tried that, but I will mess with it again next time I feel like poking at it.
B. It is crashing with memory related errors, and I managed to get a little more stability by bumping the ram voltage to 1.7 from the stock 1.65
C. Some info on memory settings required to get ddr3 1600 stable would be nice
D. Yes, it does seem to require more voltage than usual to get stable. I usually just blame it on being an crusty old 780G board and keep reminding myself bulldozer will not be AM3.

Have you tired setting your ram timings to auto?

For some reason, I couldnt break 3.6. Set my ram timings to auto and it worked. If I try to manually set my timings to what they were auto'd at, I couldnt even load into bios at 3.6+. Might be worth a shot.

Hell on auto they are 8-8-8-20 27 1T, stock is 8-8-8-24 33 2T for my ram.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Have you tired setting your ram timings to auto?

For some reason, I couldnt break 3.6. Set my ram timings to auto and it worked. If I try to manually set my timings to what they were auto'd at, I couldnt even load into bios at 3.6+. Might be worth a shot.

Hell on auto they are 8-8-8-20 27 1T, stock is 8-8-8-24 33 2T for my ram.

That auto setting is getting timings that the RAM is rated for from SPD.


----------



## PineyJustice

Odd, cpuz is showing it as a 780G, the memory is SUPPOSED to be 8,8,8,19,31 but with my ram divider it has dropped it down to 7,7,7,16,27 both were at 1.65(stock) voltage. I tried setting them manually but there were a TON of ram settings in the bios and I could not get it stable so I went back to cozy stable land after giving up for the night on 4ghz


----------



## GanjaSMK

#1 Be sure you have bios 3401 - the most up to date and current BIOS out for the board.

#2 I can help you with the correct timings but I'll have to come back - bout to grub.

#3 I'll help with all of the settings in the BIOS as well.

Be back very quickly ~

*EDIT:* http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us <--- link to download BIOS.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
That auto setting is getting timings that the RAM is rated for from SPD.

The settings that show in SPD on bios and CPUZ are not what Auto set things to.


----------



## PineyJustice

Yes, I am on the most current bios.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
The settings that show in SPD on bios and CPUZ are not what Auto set things to.

The point still stands that with the divider I am using the timings need to be relaxed and I am unsure on how to proceed when confronted with a giant wall of ram timing settings. Up to a few months ago when I got my 1055 my only overclocking experience was my 955BE so I am unfamiliar with ram OCing.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PineyJustice* 
Yes, I am on the most current bios.

The point still stands that with the divider I am using the timings need to be relaxed and I am unsure on how to proceed when confronted with a giant wall of ram timing settings. Up to a few months ago when I got my 1055 my only overclocking experience was my 955BE so I am unfamiliar with ram OCing.

I was also talking about my ram settings, not yours.

The ram timings you will most likely be dealing with will be these
"The operations that these numbers indicate are the following: CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-CMD." Source
the most. This was true in my case, up until had to set mine to auto.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PineyJustice* 
Yes, I am on the most current bios.

The point still stands that with the divider I am using the timings need to be relaxed and I am unsure on how to proceed when confronted with a giant wall of ram timing settings. Up to a few months ago when I got my 1055 my only overclocking experience was my 955BE so I am unfamiliar with ram OCing.

Try this ~

Set FSB (HTT) to 300 ~

Multi to 12.5 or 13 (3.750 or 3.900) @ your current voltage (1.475 I think you said).

Make your CPU/NB voltage 1.35

Set your CPU/NB frequency to 2700 and your HT Link frequency to 2100

Set your DRAM timings as follows:

CR (Command Rate) to 1T; if not stable with settings below come back and change this to 2T and try again

8 CL
8 TRCD
8 TRP
21 TRAS
31 TRCD

(They should be listed in that order in your BIOS)

Set your DRAM frequency to 1600

Leave HT voltage, NB voltage, CPU VDDA, and SB voltage all to 'Auto'.

Under DRAM Configuration page, just make sure that the mode is set to 'Unganged' instead of 'Ganged', leave everything else as is.

See if you can get that stable. If you are close, up the CPU voltage a bit and if you're still seeing memory related errors/BSOD then up the CPU/NB voltage to 1.3875 and at most 1.4.

That should get you in the right path for stability.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
The settings that show in SPD on bios and CPUZ are not what Auto set things to.

No, when you set them to 'Auto' they will default to what is closest to the rated speed you're using. You can check this in CPU-Z and Everest. You'll notice that your settings have defaulted to a SPD rating embedded in the RAM.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
No, when you set them to 'Auto' they will default to what is closest to the rated speed you're using. You can check this in CPU-Z and Everest. You'll notice that your settings have defaulted to a SPD rating embedded in the RAM.









As I said, its nothing near what the rated speeds were in CPU-Z for any of them. They all use 2T cmd but it auto'd them to 1T. Plus when I try to manually set them to what they were Auto'd to, my system wont post. Why would that be?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
As I said, its nothing near what the rated speeds were in CPU-Z for any of them. They all use 2T cmd but it auto'd them to 1T. Plus when I try to manually set them to what they were Auto'd to, my system wont post. Why would that be?

Incompatibility with the board for one; and defaulting to 1T isn't uncommon. All of my SPD ratings are exact except for the 2T CR.

If your system won't post when you set them to the automatic timings your BIOS is defaulting to, then you're not getting the times dialed in correctly. There is no reason it shouldn't post with the settings on 'Auto' or manually set to what 'Auto' defaults to.

*EDIT:* The speed and multipliers are different; you have to understand this. So even if let's say you're running at 800Mhz, or close to it, it will default the 'Auto' timings to the correct given multiplier. For me, that's 533 which is 8x multi. But my RAM is actually operating at 1600 (800Mhz) because my FSB is set to 300. Understand now?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Incompatibility with the board for one; and defaulting to 1T isn't uncommon. All of my SPD ratings are exact except for the 2T CR.

If your system won't post when you set them to the automatic timings your BIOS is defaulting to, then you're not getting the times dialed in correctly. There is no reason it shouldn't post with the settings on 'Auto' or manually set to what 'Auto' defaults to.

*EDIT:* The speed and multipliers are different; you have to understand this. So even if let's say you're running at 800Mhz, or close to it, it will default the 'Auto' timings to the correct given multiplier. For me, that's 533 which is 8x multi. But my RAM is actually operating at 1600 (800Mhz) because my FSB is set to 300. Understand now?


I will take a look when I get home, but I am sure I was looking at the wrong ones... your smart!


----------



## PineyJustice

There were 2 extra timings nestled in there, I could not get past where the windows 7 logo "flashes" and what I assume initiates video until I changed them from 4 to like 7.


----------



## PineyJustice

Now to run some blend tests and shoot for a stable 13.5 mult at 300 then try to tighten some of those generously applied timings. Thanks for the help !


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PineyJustice* 
There were 2 extra timings nestled in there, I could not get past where the windows 7 logo "flashes" and what I assume initiates video until I changed them from 4 to like 7.

They should be left to 'Auto' for the rest of the timings. But if you need to loosen them to get stable, by all means do so.


----------



## PineyJustice

I needed to loosen them to boot! they were defaulting to 4, the tightest possible setting.


----------



## XenoIRC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Welcome to the forums.

I noticed your vcore seems a bit high for 3.7. Did you have to bump it up after running prime95 or linx?

Seems that most people are using 1.4 for 3.8Ghz with a ~1.23 CPU-NB. If you needed 1.425 to be stable thats coo, but if it was a set and go, try to pull it down a bit, would help lower your temps a little.

Wasn't making it past 1hr prime95 blend with anything below 1.3v cpu-nb, and honestly even with the 1.3v it was failing around the 2 1/2hr mark.

I've dropped the FSB from 265 to 264, CPU-NB right now is at 1.25v and vCore is at 1.3875v and it just passed the 3hr mark, so we'll see if it makes it to 6.

As far as my temps go, they've dropped about 5C, from 52C full load to about 47-48C full load; and of course I have one of the Biostars with the messed up temp sensor, TMPIN02 shows 30-32C; which matches system temp in the bios pretty closesly. Then I have "Mainboard" which shows 95C







lol.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Incompatibility with the board for one; and defaulting to 1T isn't uncommon. All of my SPD ratings are exact except for the 2T CR.

If your system won't post when you set them to the automatic timings your BIOS is defaulting to, then you're not getting the times dialed in correctly. There is no reason it shouldn't post with the settings on 'Auto' or manually set to what 'Auto' defaults to.

*EDIT:* The speed and multipliers are different; you have to understand this. So even if let's say you're running at 800Mhz, or close to it, it will default the 'Auto' timings to the correct given multiplier. For me, that's 533 which is 8x multi. But my RAM is actually operating at 1600 (800Mhz) because my FSB is set to 300. Understand now?

My lowest multiplier is 6-6-6-16 22 "blank" the next one is 8-8-8-22 30 "blank". I am using the 5.33?x multiplier so its closer to that one but still weird how my CMD is showing blank until you hit the 800Mhz which is 8-8-8-24 36 2T.

As you said, it tries to get the closest to that multiplier, should I use the timings for the 5x to manually put in?

Maybe this will help


----------



## Millos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
If you can get a fan on or near the NB to keep air running over it, that will help lower the NB temps. They're not bad and nothing to worry about. If you start seeing them get up to 60+ then you could run into some issues.

The temps you show with that OC are pretty average and you're in good shape. I still think they're a little higher than normal with a D14 but nothing extreme. Looks pretty good.









Cool, thanks for the replies..

I have set the NB freq and HT freq to auto, would it give me some more performance if I set them manually instead?

And another question









When I look in CPU-Z at my memory, it says the following:

DRAM Freq: 751.9
FSBRAM 3:8
And the the latency, 6-8-6-24-27

Are my RAM running too slowly then, or is it just half as much as in the bios? Cause I have set it around 1500mhz..

And oh yeah, this setup I am using the same volt as before but using:
14x multiplier
282FSB

I'm getting 55 on the CPU after 15 min of prime95


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
My lowest multiplier is 6-6-6-16 22 "blank" the next one is 8-8-8-22 30 "blank". I am using the 5.33?x multiplier so its closer to that one but still weird how my CMD is showing blank until you hit the 800Mhz which is 8-8-8-24 36 2T.

As you said, it tries to get the closest to that multiplier, should I use the timings for the 5x to manually put in?

Maybe this will help










Add another screen shot of CPU-Z with:

Memory Tab
CPU Tab

I can help you more if you do that!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Millos* 
Cool, thanks for the replies..

I have set the NB freq and HT freq to auto, would it give me some more performance if I set them manually instead?

And another question









When I look in CPU-Z at my memory, it says the following:

DRAM Freq: 751.9
FSBRAM 3:8
And the the latency, 6-8-6-24-27

Are my RAM running too slowly then, or is it just half as much as in the bios? Cause I have set it around 1500mhz..

And oh yeah, this setup I am using the same volt as before but using:
14x multiplier
282FSB

I'm getting 55 on the CPU after 15 min of prime95

DDR = Double Data Rate

That means that you double the rated speed it's running, so 751x2=1500~. The timings you have are good (pretty tight, CL6 is great), you could probably lower the TRAS and the TRC but that would take some tweaking/testing. Your RAM is right where it is supposed to be.

As for the NB frequency you are recommended by AMD to set it to 3 x DRAM speed; so 750~ x 3 = 2250~. However, you will still see some increased overall system performance if you increase it even more than that. For RAM in the 1500/1600 range, you're good between 2400~2800 with the best results ending up at the upper end (2800~). But remember, even with just 3 x DRAM speed you're enabling the CPU/NB (which is the IMC = Integrated Memory Controller) enough bandwidth to near/fully saturate. But increasing it will show better scores in memory intensive operations. The higher it goes, the more unstable it can become, and require more CPU/NB voltage to stabilize. Go with what you feel is best/offers the best performance for what you do.

As for the HT frequency, you're good to go with anything 1800~2200, anything less or more will hamper performance (give/take). It's always been suggested to leave it near stock speeds which is 2000. So if you can get it between 2000~2200 you should be set. Do not add any voltage to the HT voltage options; this can do very harmful things to your stuff.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Add another screen shot of CPU-Z with:

Memory Tab
CPU Tab

I can help you more if you do that!









Here ya go.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Here ya go.

Ok ~ You said you can't post when you put the timings that the board auto's the RAM to in manually but you're timings aren't far off from your multiplier (8).

Your SPD rates:

8-8-8-22-30 @ 1T or 2T. Your 'Auto' settings are defaulting to 8-8-8-20-27.

If you're automatically timed to 8-8-8-20-27, I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to boot with those entered in manually. The issue you might have, is that your 'descriptions' or acronyms of the settings are slightly different that perhaps what you read in CPU-Z and/or guides. Be sure you put them in correctly.

Theoretically you could push the timings down if you can get enough juice for them; they can handle 1.65v no problem. They could probably go up to 1.75v or higher for overclocking, at some point you'd need some extra cooling to help dissipate the heat/help stabilize.

If I was calculating optimal settings, I'd leave it at 8-8-8-20-16, if it's stable. If 16 on your TRC isn't stable you could opt for 18/19/20 until it is. This will only improve some memory benchmarks though and I doubt you'd actually (real time) notice the improvement unless you're doing tons of memory intensive things.

But! If you're running them at 1.5, it would be worth trying to drop them to 7-8-7-20-16-1T @ 1.65v or 1.7v, if you can get them stable. Otherwise you can leave them at auto. They nearly represent your DRAM speed, but your DRAM speed is slightly off (592) to the normal 533 speed, don't know why that is. I gather if it read 533 instead of 592, your timings in 'Auto' would match your second column in SPD ratings in CPU-Z.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Ok ~ You said you can't post when you put the timings that the board auto's the RAM to in manually but you're timings aren't far off from your multiplier (8).

Your SPD rates:

8-8-8-22-30 @ 1T or 2T. Your 'Auto' settings are defaulting to 8-8-8-20-27.

If you're automatically timed to 8-8-8-20-27, I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to boot with those entered in manually. The issue you might have, is that your 'descriptions' or acronyms of the settings are slightly different that perhaps what you read in CPU-Z and/or guides. Be sure you put them in correctly.

Theoretically you could push the timings down if you can get enough juice for them; they can handle 1.65v no problem. They could probably go up to 1.75v or higher for overclocking, at some point you'd need some extra cooling to help dissipate the heat/help stabilize.

If I was calculating optimal settings, I'd leave it at 8-8-8-20-16, if it's stable. If 16 on your TRC isn't stable you could opt for 18/19/20 until it is. This will only improve some memory benchmarks though and I doubt you'd actually (real time) notice the improvement unless you're doing tons of memory intensive things.

But! If you're running them at 1.5, it would be worth trying to drop them to 7-8-7-20-16-1T @ 1.65v or 1.7v, if you can get them stable. Otherwise you can leave them at auto. They nearly represent your DRAM speed, but your DRAM speed is slightly off (592) to the normal 533 speed, don't know why that is. I gather if it read 533 instead of 592, your timings in 'Auto' would match your second column in SPD ratings in CPU-Z.

The reason my ram is showing 592 is because I didnt opt for perfect matches with FSB and memory speeds by using my CPU multi to get my ram speeds to be exactly 1333 or 1600. If I did I gather it would mean more 6 hour Primes and LinX runs, which slows down my folding and gaming. Is it better to run at those speeds perfectly rather than slightly off? I also run a FSB of 287.

And I wasnt entering them in wrong, I have been entering them in the exact places they should, looking at names and such, and it seems when I take my timings off auto, and put in the auto'd values, my system just wont post.


----------



## Millos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Add another screen shot of CPU-Z with:

Memory Tab
CPU Tab

I can help you more if you do that!









DDR = Double Data Rate

That means that you double the rated speed it's running, so 751x2=1500~. The timings you have are good (pretty tight, CL6 is great), you could probably lower the TRAS and the TRC but that would take some tweaking/testing. Your RAM is right where it is supposed to be.

As for the NB frequency you are recommended by AMD to set it to 3 x DRAM speed; so 750~ x 3 = 2250~. However, you will still see some increased overall system performance if you increase it even more than that. For RAM in the 1500/1600 range, you're good between 2400~2800 with the best results ending up at the upper end (2800~). But remember, even with just 3 x DRAM speed you're enabling the CPU/NB (which is the IMC = Integrated Memory Controller) enough bandwidth to near/fully saturate. But increasing it will show better scores in memory intensive operations. The higher it goes, the more unstable it can become, and require more CPU/NB voltage to stabilize. Go with what you feel is best/offers the best performance for what you do.

As for the HT frequency, you're good to go with anything 1800~2200, anything less or more will hamper performance (give/take). It's always been suggested to leave it near stock speeds which is 2000. So if you can get it between 2000~2200 you should be set. Do not add any voltage to the HT voltage options; this can do very harmful things to your stuff.

Thank you for the fast and excellent feedback.. I'll try to tweak my things a bit and report back if (when) I get greater results


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Millos* 
Thank you for the fast and excellent feedback.. I'll try to tweak my things a bit and report back if (when) I get greater results









Any time!


----------



## Millos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Any time!









I'm just running the prime95 blend test.. Is it the correct test to run, or should I rund another one?

Emil


----------



## GanjaSMK

The Prime95 blend test is good for overall stability, but you can also run Small FFT for a more linear approach to CPU stability (without testing much RAM). You can also do the Large FFT which tests a lot of RAM, but people usually use SuperPI and other tests for memory stability.

If you can run Prime95 blend for 6+ hours, that's usually stable by average standards, some people prefer to run it 24 hours. I suggest anywhere from 6-12 for stability.

Things can be misleading though... You could pass 6 hours of blend and then BSOD instantly on loading up your favorite game. Things like this happen!


----------



## Millos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
The Prime95 blend test is good for overall stability, but you can also run Small FFT for a more linear approach to CPU stability (without testing much RAM). You can also do the Large FFT which tests a lot of RAM, but people usually use SuperPI and other tests for memory stability.

If you can run Prime95 blend for 6+ hours, that's usually stable by average standards, some people prefer to run it 24 hours. I suggest anywhere from 6-12 for stability.

Things can be misleading though... You could pass 6 hours of blend and then BSOD instantly on loading up your favorite game. Things like this happen!

Okay..

Been running the blend test for Â½ hour now with the following setup:

multiplier 14
FSB 286
HT 2008
NB/CPU something around 2500

Timings 6-8-6-24-26

temps
CPU 59
MB 32
NB 55
SB 42

You mentioned something about cooling the nb.. I have some old papst 80mm low noise somewhere, but how do I fit a fan on the heatsink, do I have to buy a new one or?

I haven't done any 6+ hour tests with any of the previous setups, so I'm not sure whether I'm advancing too quickly...

But i'll let this run for 6 hours and see what happens.. Then I'll try to lower the volt on the cpu just a bit and then maybe the timings.. I have read some people who gets down to CL5 with the mushkin redlines..


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Millos* 
Okay..

Been running the blend test for Â½ hour now with the following setup:

multiplier 14
FSB 286
HT 2008
NB/CPU something around 2500

Timings 6-8-6-24-26

temps
CPU 59
MB 32
NB 55
SB 42

You mentioned something about cooling the nb.. I have some old papst 80mm low noise somewhere, but how do I fit a fan on the heatsink, do I have to buy a new one or?

I haven't done any 6+ hour tests with any of the previous setups, so I'm not sure whether I'm advancing too quickly...

But i'll let this run for 6 hours and see what happens.. Then I'll try to lower the volt on the cpu just a bit and then maybe the timings.. I have read some people who gets down to CL5 with the mushkin redlines..

You can cool the NB if you want to, I have, because it can get pretty hot. 55c isn't anything to worry about really. But the CPU is a little hot. Especially for a D14. I think you could manage better temps, just not sure if it's really setup correctly, if theres too much TIM, or if the fans are circulating warm air around inside your case. Are the fans on the D14 setup right?


----------



## Santorican

I'm a 1055T owner and I'm trying to figure out where I can overclock my cpu


----------



## ny_driver

Increase the FSB...it's simple.
Do us a favor and read post #1 of this thread, and post#1 of the 10xx OC club thread, too.

Also if you fill in the rest of your system specs we would at least know what motherboard you are using.


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
What's the best ~100â‚¬ cooler for this CPU?

I really want to make 4Ghz for 24/7 but this H50 get's close to the safe limit (Almost 60ÂºC) and since I do [email protected] mainly (And then gaming), I really need to lower temps a bit...

Would a Noctua NH-D14 make temps any better? What would you suggest? I have almost 100â‚¬ to spend.

Thermaltake Frio.Check out Frostytech's top 5 heatsinks.It shows you the best for cooling and noise on Intel and AMD.Plenty of reviews aswell.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acutecruton* 
Ga-890gpa-ud3h
if any body has the GA-890GPA-UD3H rev2.0 with FD bios if you have 4ghz on a 1055T would love to know your settings cant get mine past 3.4ghz









i have it running around 1.424v @ 3924mhz 280 x 14

need settings?


----------



## Spectre14

Stability tested on Prime95 for 24 hours maxing out at 58C (meaning it's not going any faster until I upgrade my damn cooling).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384459

FSB/Multiplier: 287/14x
CPU Speed: 4.03 GHz
NB Speed: 2.6 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.392V on max load
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.225V
RAM Speed: 1530MHz (DDR3)
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89TD Pro USB3
Model: 125W

Anything else I need to get into the club?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spectre14*


Stability tested on Prime95 for 24 hours maxing out at 58C (meaning it's not going any faster until I upgrade my damn cooling).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384459

FSB/Multiplier: 287/14x
CPU Speed: 4.03 GHz
NB Speed: 2.6 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.392V on max load
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.225V
RAM Speed: 1530MHz (DDR3)
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89TD Pro USB3
Model: 125W

Anything else I need to get into the club?



Nice work dude







Your HT speed is not 2600mhz like your NB is it??









58C at those settign is great... also 1.392V on full load @ 4Ghz for a 125w part is outstanding!


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spectre14*


Stability tested on Prime95 for 24 hours maxing out at 58C (meaning it's not going any faster until I upgrade my damn cooling).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384459

FSB/Multiplier: 287/14x
CPU Speed: 4.03 GHz
NB Speed: 2.6 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.392V on max load
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.225V
RAM Speed: 1530MHz (DDR3)
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89TD Pro USB3
Model: 125W

Anything else I need to get into the club?


GREAT OVERCLOCK! Fantastic chip you have there








can you please run some tests on linx? 10000 to see how many gflops you get?
i am getting 67000 @ 3920 and i want to check if they are good/normal.

thanks


----------



## Epsi

Im running at 3.92 also, getting 69.5000 - 70.0000 Gflops.


----------



## Haleskater

i now have it at 3.9GHz

FSB: 279
Multi: 14
HT Link: 1953
NB: 2511
vCore: 1.425
vNB: 1.325
Memory: 1488

running prime95 as we speak, got further than it normally does ... lets see how it goes.

my temps at 3.9GHz full load from prime95 are at 56c cant wait for my artic silver to come in the post hopefully its far better than the standard corsair H50 paste, should be able to hit 4GHz then.

whats the max i should let the CPU temp get and the CORE temp get?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


i now have it at 3.9GHz

FSB: 279
Multi: 14
HT Link: 1953
NB: 2511
vCore: 1.425
vNB: 1.325
Memory: 1488

running prime95 as we speak, got further than it normally does ... lets see how it goes.

my temps at 3.9GHz full load from prime95 are at 56c cant wait for my artic silver to come in the post hopefully its far better than the standard corsair H50 paste, should be able to hit 4GHz then.

whats the max i should let the CPU temp get and the CORE temp get?


Don't worry at all about your core temps - just keep an eye on your CPU temp. That's the important one. Make sure you're under 60c at least and myself and others prefer to be under 55c.

It's been shown that 55c can be a heat wall for some chips (C3 X4's and the X6's).


----------



## Maxcielle

FSB: 286
Multi: 14
HT Link: 2002 mhz
NB: 2860 mhz
vCore: 1.424V
vNB: 1.400
Memory: 1525 MHZ



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

tell me what i should do, specially regarding memory timmings.

thanks

Running: 4x2GB Corsair 12800 CL9
8-8-8-18-13


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GanjaSMK

It depends on what your RAM is rated for in timings and speed, as well as the voltage the sticks can take.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


It depends on what your RAM is rated for in timings and speed, as well as the voltage the sticks can take.


Running: 4x2GB Corsair XMS3 12800 CL9
8-8-8-18-13 @ 1.65v


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

is this 18-13 strange?

linx went perfect but now i am getting errors on prime.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*


Running: 4x2GB Corsair XMS3 12800 CL9
8-8-8-18-13 @ 1.65v


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

is this 18-13 strange?

linx went perfect but now i am getting errors on prime.


Your minimum TRC should be 16, not 13, and your TRAS is a bit tight. I would set it to 20/21/22 depending on what you can get stable.

Even the TRC @ 16 may not be 'stable'. You may have to loosen it up also.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Your minimum TRC should be 16, not 13, and your TRAS is a bit tight. I would set it to 20/21/22 depending on what you can get stable.

Even the TRC @ 16 may not be 'stable'. You may have to loosen it up also.


now using 8-8-8-20-22 and looks more much better. Now errors so far.

fingers crossed


----------



## XenoIRC

Finally stable @ 264FSB(3.69GHz), 1.3875vCore, 1.2625v CPU-NB, NB [email protected], Memory @ 1408MHz 9-10-10-20-27 1T. Idles @ 30C, Max temp 54C.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoIRC* 
Finally stable @ 264FSB(3.69GHz), 1.3875vCore, 1.2625v CPU-NB, NB [email protected], Memory @ 1408MHz 9-10-10-20-27 1T. Idles @ 30C, Max temp 54C.

That's some loose RAM timing, but if it's what you needed to get stable,then so be it.


----------



## XenoIRC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
That's some loose RAM timing, but if it's what you needed to get stable,then so be it.

I've tried to tighten up the timings, @9-9-9 1T the system would crash and bsod 10 seconds into p95 blend.

I've tried upping the voltage, but to no avail, it'll still crash; even with CPU-NB voltage upped as well.

Stock timings are 9-9-9-24, so I don't think it'll really that loose compared to stock. I'm also pretty sure the ram is what's holding back my overclock from going further.

If you have any pointers though, I'm all ears. I don't mind having an excuse to play around the BIOS some more.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoIRC* 
I've tried to tighten up the timings, @9-9-9 1T the system would crash and bsod 10 seconds into p95 blend.

I've tried upping the voltage, but to no avail, it'll still crash; even with CPU-NB voltage upped as well.

Stock timings are 9-9-9-24, so I don't think it'll really that loose compared to stock.

Good call. Didn't know it was 9CAS RAM. Looks like it's pretty darn good then.


----------



## Maxcielle

here goes the latest overclock.

FSB: 286
Multi: 14
HT Link: 2002 mhz
NB: 2860 mhz
vCore: 1.424V
vNB: 1.400
Memory: 1525 MHZ



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
here goes the latest overclock.

FSB: 286
Multi: 14
HT Link: 2002 mhz
NB: 2860 mhz
vCore: 1.424V
vNB: 1.400
Memory: 1525 MHZ



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now max out the memory tab in LinX and see how she goes. Unless you don't care about stabilty, then it looks good.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Now max out the memory tab in LinX and see how she goes. Unless you don't care about stabilty, then it looks good.

i am running it at 5000 now. but since i am using GPU onboard i think i cant use absolute max memory.

EDIT: CPU went up to 60Âºc.







strange that on prime doesnt go above 58Âºc


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
i am running it at 5000 now. but since i am using GPU onboard i think i cant use absolute max memory.

No, you could max out the memory on LinX, Just select all and go.

Will be pretty tough to pass with all that memory you have installed, the temps will rise alot too with more memory in LinX testing.


----------



## Epsi

Hmm weird. Was messing arround a bit with LinX, different modes. All worked fine, and suddenly wen i launched a 2000 test my system shutted down all of a sudden. Just like i pulled the plug. All other tests i tried are running perfectly. Can it be its just some bugged size?


----------



## TheImperial2004

Can I finally join ?









FSB/Multiplier: 290 x 14
CPU Speed: 4060MHz
NB Speed: 2610MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.45v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.275v
RAM Speed: 1160MHz DDR3
Motherboard: GA-890GPA-UDH3
Model: 125w

Quote:

Hmm weird. Was messing arround a bit with LinX, different modes. All worked fine, and suddenly wen i launched a 2000 test my system shutted down all of a sudden. Just like i pulled the plug. All other tests i tried are running perfectly. Can it be its just some bugged size?
My OC passed Prime95's blend tests greatly , but when it comes to Linpack64 it crashes after 1 minute without a shutdown or BSOD . Seems it only shines on Intels


----------



## Haleskater

hi guys... which temp am i going by? cpu temp or core temp? heres 3 diff programs... am i making sure when stress testing that the CPU temp doesnt reach near around 55c or the core temp?







thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


hi guys... which temp am i going by? cpu temp or core temp? heres 3 diff programs... am i making sure when stress testing that the CPU temp doesnt reach near around 55c or the core temp?







thanks


Asus Cpu Temperature in the 1st pic. That's the socket temp, and that's the one you go by with Thuban.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheImperial2004*


Can I finally join ?









FSB/Multiplier: 290 x 14
CPU Speed: 4060MHz
NB Speed: 2610MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.45v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.275v
RAM Speed: 1160MHz DDR3
Motherboard: GA-890GPA-UDH3
Model: 125w

My OC passed Prime95's blend tests greatly , but when it comes to Linpack64 it crashes after 1 minute without a shutdown or BSOD . Seems it only shines on Intels










What's your RAM voltage set to?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


hi guys... which temp am i going by? cpu temp or core temp? heres 3 diff programs... am i making sure when stress testing that the CPU temp doesnt reach near around 55c or the core temp?

thanks


Just wanted to say I just wrote this and is worth reading: Here


----------



## TheImperial2004

Quote:



What's your RAM voltage set to?


"Normal" = 1.5v


----------



## groodal

hi, I just hot my 1055t, and I've done some OC and ran a 3DMark06 bench.
i'm currently running it @ 4004mhz (287*14, 1,44V), Turbo is disabled. It seem stable over 4 hours of Prime95 blend. i haven't got to push mit any further yet, but I will do!

in 3DMark06 I got 22534 3DMarks with GPU @ 770/1900mhz

any suggestions og further OC?


----------



## GanjaSMK

I can only suggest that you get your CPU/NB frequency up to 2200-2800 but you may find it hard to push it much further with your cooling. 4Ghz is the sweet spot for a lot of these chips and I think you're in pretty good shape as is!

Maybe you can push your RAM a little further also ~


----------



## groodal

maybe; ) well, my HT link is at 2295mhz or aint that the same thing?


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Just wanted to say I just wrote this and is worth reading: Here

thanks alot that helped heres what mine looks like:



i take it my Motherboard/NB and Erroneous reading temps aint working







is that common?

i have 1 further up saying SB temps and NB temps will adusting the vNB and MHz effect that temp on my HWMonitor?

its on 2528MHz now with 1.325v i think


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
thanks alot that helped heres what mine looks like:



i take it my Motherboard/NB and Erroneous reading temps aint working







is that common?

i have 1 further up saying SB temps and NB temps will adusting the vNB and MHz effect that temp on my HWMonitor?

its on 2528MHz now with 1.325v i think

How do you get so many readings in HW Monitor? Like NB/SB...you have a lot of sensors connected or something?


----------



## Haleskater

no... i have the asus crosshair iii, the only things i have connected to the motherboard r the 2 side fans which u can see as fan1 and fan3.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Is your BIOS up to date?

*EDIT:* And are you sure you've got the most current drivers, including the NB filter drivers and other things from AMD and not ASUS?


----------



## Haleskater

im currently at 1702 it looks like 1805 came out 3 days ago... ill get that done 2moz im shattered.


----------



## GanjaSMK

There were new drivers released last month also by AMD for the 7xx/8xx chipsets. I'd download and install those as well.


----------



## XenoIRC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
maybe; ) well, my HT link is at 2295mhz or aint that the same thing?

Lower your HT link multiplier, try to keep the HT Link as close to 2000mhz as possible. You really won't see any performance gains by overclocking it.


----------



## Spectre14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Nice work dude







Your HT speed is not 2600mhz like your NB is it??









58C at those settign is great... also 1.392V on full load @ 4Ghz for a 125w part is outstanding!

Haha no, HT speed is at 2000. Thanks for the comment, still learning the ropes... I think I'm benefiting from what seems like a good chip more than anything. Can't hurt to get lucky once in a while I guess.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Woah that's pretty high for H50.

I do 3.8Ghz at 1.4v right now and I get max load temp of 48ÂºC.

Maximum safe temp is 62ÂºC, but I wouldn't ever go above 58ÂºC.

Is your cooler seated properly? What fans are you using?

i will try to do this mod for the h50. The results look nice so i will give it a shot.

check this: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...s-res-mod.html


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
i take it my Motherboard/NB and Erroneous reading temps aint working







is that common?

i have 1 further up saying SB temps and NB temps will adusting the vNB and MHz effect that temp on my HWMonitor?

its on 2528MHz now with 1.325v i think

1.55V to hit 3.8Ghz on that CPU is NOT normal...


----------



## Haleskater

its not 1.55v dunno what that monitor program is saying that for... im running 1.425v for 3.8GHz :S

i have it set to 1.425v in the bios and AMD overdrive is saying 1.440v

as u can see HWMonitor is showing 1.65v there... must mean something else ...

these were taken at the same time:


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
its not 1.55v dunno what that monitor program is saying that for... im running 1.425v for 3.8GHz :S

i have it set to 1.425v in the bios and AMD overdrive is saying 1.440v

as u can see HWMonitor is showing 1.65v there... must mean something else ...

these were taken at the same time:



VN1 Isn't your CPU VCORE, I don't think. It looks like your DRAM voltage. I would say maybe AMD OD is messing with the reporting, and not allowing some of the other programs to report correctly. That could be wrong though.


----------



## Haleskater

ahhhhh ur right! its my Ram voltage ... i took it from 1.55 to 1.65 last nite to try and help my stress testing last nite ... thanks


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
VN1 Isn't your CPU VCORE, I don't think. It looks like your DRAM voltage. I would say maybe AMD OD is messing with the reporting, and not allowing some of the other programs to report correctly. That could be wrong though.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
ahhhhh ur right! its my Ram voltage ... i took it from 1.55 to 1.65 last nite to try and help my stress testing last nite ... thanks









Phew! I was gonna say!


----------



## Haleskater

hi guys,

got my antec formula 5 2day and replaced it with the stock compound from the corsair H50. i dunno if ive done something wrong but this is what ive got now...

STOCK:
IDLE: 35C
LOAD: 50C

AF5:
IDLE: 32C
LOAD: 57C

kinda stange, ive been told it should get better over the next couple of days but its abit weird see my AF5 load that high when the idle is lower?

ive even change my H50 push/pull the other way around so its intaking from my room which i thought would help, maybe i should change it back?


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
hi guys,

got my antec formula 5 2day and replaced it with the stock compound from the corsair H50. i dunno if ive done something wrong but this is what ive got now...

STOCK:
IDLE: 35C
LOAD: 50C

AF5:
IDLE: 32C
LOAD: 57C

kinda stange, ive been told it should get better over the next couple of days but its abit weird see my AF5 load that high when the idle is lower?

ive even change my H50 push/pull the other way around so its intaking from my room which i thought would help, maybe i should change it back?

The "stock" paste on the H50 is Shin-Etsu X23. I would not have replaced it. It's a great paste and works quite well in most applications. I use it in mine.


----------



## Metonymy

Got my replacement ECO RAM yesterday. Tossed it in the machine. Tried to OC back up to 3.8 (I want this to be my "normal" OC even though mine will easily reach 4.0).

It made it through 10 passes of LINX just fine using all 8GB of RAM.

Fired up Prime. Made it 2 1/2 hours, and then 1 core errored. 10 minutes later, another core.

But oddly enough, the other 4 cores kept calculating and when I woke up and saw the other 2 cores had errored, the 4 that were still going were at 5 1/2 hours.

So knowing this, what the heck do I need to adjust?


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
The "stock" paste on the H50 is Shin-Etsu X23. I would not have replaced it. It's a great paste and works quite well in most applications. I use it in mine.

I thought id get AF5 to help the temps abit, i wanna aim for 4GHz stable with a decent temp and ive seen alot of ppl with the 1055T on Corsair Push/Pull making the 4GHz mark.

I dont really wanna see my temps going above 55C but atm 1.425v at 3.8GHz prime95 run for about 5 mins and the temp is just hitting 55C


----------



## christoph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Got my replacement ECO RAM yesterday. Tossed it in the machine. Tried to OC back up to 3.8 (I want this to be my "normal" OC even though mine will easily reach 4.0).

It made it through 10 passes of LINX just fine using all 8GB of RAM.

Fired up Prime. Made it 2 1/2 hours, and then 1 core errored. 10 minutes later, another core.

But oddly enough, the other 4 cores kept calculating and when I woke up and saw the other 2 cores had errored, the 4 that were still going were at 5 1/2 hours.

So knowing this, what the heck do I need to adjust?


try raising CPU-NB one step

you got 4 sticks of ram? that is even harder fro the cpu to be overclock and trying to manage 4 sticks


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

heres my 4GHz OC with 3 hour Prime95:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1392253

CPU: 4004.1MHz
FSB: 286
Multi: 14
HT Link: 2002MHz
NB: 2860.1MHz
RAM: 1525MHz 8-8-8-20
vCore: 1.475v
vNB: 1.325v
vRam: 1.65v


----------



## Pjstaab

Are the 95w ones the revision the revision PH-E0 ones?


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pjstaab* 
Are the 95w ones the revision the revision PH-E0 ones?

Mine is:


----------



## Pjstaab

Mine is too so that's what it must be. I'm working on my OC right now, i'm only up to 3150 right now though.


----------



## TheImperial2004

What the ?!

I got a 125w with the PH-E0 revision !


----------



## GanjaSMK

I was under the impression all versions are E0, both the 125w and the 95w chips.


----------



## TheImperial2004

Quote:

I was under the impression all versions are E0, both the 125w and the 95w chips.
It seems so . Damn , I was excited for a moment that I got a 95w !


----------



## XenoIRC

It was my understanding that the 95w is not for sale right now.

http://www.amd.com/us/products/prici...op-phenom.aspx


----------



## TheImperial2004

Quote:

It was my understanding that the 95w is not for sale right now.

http://www.amd.com/us/products/prici...op-phenom.aspx
They are available at TigerDirect


----------



## XenoIRC

Typo
Reviewer: MrPerlishells on Aug 18, 2010
Customer Rating: 5.0
Value5.0
Features5.0
Quality5.0
Performance5.0

Was searching for HDT55TWFK6DGR. When I finally found it, I find that the description does not match what I was expecting. HDT55TWFK6DGR should have been the 95W version but the description in the Product information is for the 95W version. Also the model number is different. I used the chat feature to talk to a representative and she confirmed that this is the 125W version not the 95W version I had hoped. My motherboard can accept up to 95W CPU which is why I needed the 95W version. I don't want to lower one star for what would have been a good CPU.

The only 95w's that have been available IIRC are samples, they're not being mass produced right now and so far no sites have them for sale.


----------



## TheImperial2004

Seanicy bought it , here is a qoute , I hope he doesn't mind :

Quote:

95w 1055T
I purchased the 95w chip from Tiger Direct and had them change their site to reflect the correct specs.

HDT55TWFK6DGR = 95w
HDT55TFBGRBOX = 125w

Keep in mind the 95w version is only sold as OEM AFAIK...
I got mine at 300X13.5 = 4050Mhz (1.46v BIOS) 3Ghz NB. Never breaks 50c while stressing and never over 40c while heavy gaming...


----------



## XenoIRC

Honestly, it seems like a gamble from TigerDirect at this point with some receiving the 125w and others the 95w. So from the looks of it it's not a guarantee that you'll receive the 95w.


----------



## TheImperial2004

Quote:

Honestly, it seems like a gamble from TigerDirect at this point with some receiving the 125w and others the 95w. So from the looks of it it's not a guarantee that you'll receive the 95w.
Write a note upon placing your order stating that you want 95w or you'll return it to them , of course you should mention the desired patch # too . Good luck


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoIRC*


Typo
Reviewer: MrPerlishells on Aug 18, 2010
Customer Rating: 5.0
Value 5.0
Features 5.0
Quality 5.0
Performance 5.0

Was searching for HDT55TWFK6DGR. When I finally found it, I find that the description does not match what I was expecting. HDT55TWFK6DGR should have been the 95W version but the description in the Product information is for the 95W version. Also the model number is different. I used the chat feature to talk to a representative and she confirmed that this is the 125W version not the 95W version I had hoped. My motherboard can accept up to 95W CPU which is why I needed the 95W version. I don't want to lower one star for what would have been a good CPU.

*The only 95w's that have been available IIRC are samples, they're not being mass produced right now and so far no sites have them for sale.*



You are looking for HDT55TWFGRBOX....?

P.S. What are max Ram freq that people are achieving with these chips?


----------



## groodal

I'm currently testing my 1055t with bios settings @ 292*14=4088mhz and 1,45vCore
CPUz is showing higher values at any clocks, and its showing 293*14=4101mhz and 1,5vCore
wich is the correct one, and what voltage could I consider MAX voltage?

system is fully stable, but could i push higher clocks or lower voltage?

thanks ; )

Edit: The boot post message says 4,10ghz too, maybe at is the actual speed?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Sounds to me like you need a BIOS update or maybe you have AMD OD installed and it's messing with stuff.


----------



## groodal

No AOD installed, i've had it installed once though.. something left of it?


----------



## FiX

I'm going to join soon







waiting ~2 months for one is killing me


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheImperial2004* 
Seanicy bought it , here is a qoute , I hope he doesn't mind :

I don't mind, also here is for all the doubters. The 95w version is only being sold as "OEM" AFAIK, so no box/CPU fan/Manual. Only a piece of paper in the package with the serial for warranty. Here are some pics as proof, again I bought this CPU from Tiger Direct and their site has been updated with the correct specs since I first inquired about the item. I belive TD's site has the part listed as "OEM" also...


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
I don't mind, also here is for all the doubters. The 95w version is only being sold as "OEM" AFAIK, so no box/CPU fan/Manual. Only a piece of paper in the package with the serial for warranty. Here are some pics as proof, again I bought this CPU from Tiger Direct and their site has been updated with the correct specs since I first inquired about the item. I belive TD's site has the part listed as "OEM" also...


















This is correct - They are OEM only.


----------



## kenolak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
I'm currently testing my 1055t with bios settings @ 292*14=4088mhz and 1,45vCore
CPUz is showing higher values at any clocks, and its showing 293*14=4101mhz and 1,5vCore
wich is the correct one, and what voltage could I consider MAX voltage?

system is fully stable, but could i push higher clocks or lower voltage?

thanks ; )

Edit: The boot post message says 4,10ghz too, maybe at is the actual speed?

I've noticed slight differences just like this, while ACC is enabled. I forget what other exact settings were (C&Q C1e unleashing etc). Might be something similar happening? As long as its stable you should be gold! Good luck getting it to a higher clock or lowing the volts!


----------



## groodal

Should i try to clock higher and higher volt or is 1,5v like the max 24/7 voltage? if so, i'm sticking to my current clock, like 4-5 hour stable (prime95 small ftp)


----------



## ny_driver

Probably without extreme cooling measures 4GHz would be great.







You will need to start adding way more vcore than you want to in order to go much over 4GHz.

Try running prime blend for 3 hours to see if it's stable.


----------



## groodal

is blend mode stressing the cpu more than small ftp?


----------



## ny_driver

Blend stresses everything, and the NB/IMC get stressed most after ~2 hours.


----------



## groodal

FSB/Multiplier:293*14
CPU Speed: 4101 mhz
NB Speed: ~2960
CPU Voltage:1,5v
CPU-NB Voltage:stock
RAM Speed: 1562 mhz
Motherboard: Asus m4a89gtd pro /usb3
Model: 125W


----------



## ny_driver

Nice OC







Crank the NB frequency up though. It makes your memory perform faster. The rule of thumb is NB @ 3x the memory speed, meaning if your memory is 800MHz you want 2400 NB, but higher makes the computer feel snappier.


----------



## groodal

difference between cpu/nb freq. and HT link freq. ?


----------



## doritos93

I didn't have a chance to read everything, so I apologize if the answer to this question has been posted already...

The temp readings for this chip are confusing. I'm running Small FFTs at 3.6GHz and 1.45 vcore. Everest socket temp = 61 core temp = 40. HWMonitor same deal.

Funny thing is that I set the BIOS alarm to go off at 60 and it isnt... When I went in the BIOS before, idle temp was 28.

I know my loop is not set up in the best way (excess tubing, old water) although there seems to clearly be a problem reading socket temps. Any ideas fellas? Oh BTW ambient = 26.3


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
difference between cpu/nb freq. and HT link freq. ?

HT frequency should be kept under ~2400MHz as you will see no gains and maybe instability.

CPU/NB or NB frequency is connected to your internal memory controller in the cpu...it determines how fast the memory can go basically.

Post # 1 of this thread has links to all sorts of overclocking questions answers.


----------



## groodal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
HT frequency should be kept under ~2400MHz as you will see no gains and maybe instability.

CPU/NB or NB frequency is connected to your internal memory controller in the cpu...it determines how fast the memory can go basically.

Post # 1 of this thread has links to all sorts of overclocking questions answers.









oki, thanks : ) i'll leave the ht link @ ~2000mhz and increase the nb freq to ~2600mhz


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheImperial2004* 
Write a note upon placing your order stating that you want 95w or you'll return it to them , of course you should mention the desired patch # too . Good luck

The 125W comes in a Retail box.

The 95W comes in stand-alone OEM packaging.

Just need to pay attention to what you're ordering from Tiger direct.

I am 100% positive mine is the 95w version.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
I didn't have a chance to read everything, so I apologize if the answer to this question has been posted already...

The temp readings for this chip are confusing. I'm running Small FFTs at 3.6GHz and 1.45 vcore. Everest socket temp = 61 core temp = 40. HWMonitor same deal.

Funny thing is that I set the BIOS alarm to go off at 60 and it isnt... When I went in the BIOS before, idle temp was 28.

I know my loop is not set up in the best way (excess tubing, old water) although there seems to clearly be a problem reading socket temps. Any ideas fellas? Oh BTW ambient = 26.3

Read this to answer your questions.







Let me know if it was helpful.

It sounds like things aren't seated properly and contact isn't good.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Read this to answer your questions.







Let me know if it was helpful.

It sounds like things aren't seated properly and contact isn't good.

Not really, the only reason being is that the socket temp that Everest is reporting is not equal to the temp reported by the BIOS which it was with my old board. That's how I knew the socket temp was right, since BIOS is the best temp to go by.

I'm using water, there is no way my temps at 35 degrees above ambient is correct. Worst temps I ever got with this loop was about 52 degrees at 3.8GHz, same 1.45vcore, 1.3cpu-nb before I had to RMA.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Not really, the only reason being is that the socket temp that Everest is reporting is not equal to the temp reported by the BIOS which it was with my old board. That's how I knew the socket temp was right, since BIOS is the best temp to go by.

I'm using water, there is no way my temps at 35 degrees above ambient is correct. Worst temps I ever got with this loop was about 52 degrees at 3.8GHz, same 1.45vcore, 1.3cpu-nb before I had to RMA.

Something doesn't sound right man. I'm on air @ 3.75 @ 1.4875v with 25c ambients and I've never broke 50c in Prime, LinX...

Somethings not right. Even when I tested @ 3.8 @ 1.5v ...


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Something doesn't sound right man. I'm on air @ 3.75 @ 1.4875v with 25c ambients and I've never broke 50c in Prime, LinX...

Somethings not right. Even when I tested @ 3.8 @ 1.5v ...

And how about the fact that the BIOS temp isn't equal to Everest socket temp? I'm pretty sure it was with every other board I've had.

Like I said, when Everest shows 60-61, my BIOS alarm should go off, which it isn't. Something isn't right yes, although I doubt it's my cooling.

Small FFTs @ 61 degrees for about 8 hours now and not a hiccup. I'm pretty sure I'd see thermal throttling, shutdown or at least the alarm at this point is temps were really that high. But no.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I'll then assume that your BIOS is most current as is all of your drivers?

When you say BIOS temp, what are you expecting to see? If you cold boot (leave your computer off for say 10 minutes) and check the in-BIOS HW monitor and it reads say 28c, when you get into Windows it should be roughly 28c ~ 30c or not change much at all since you're on water. If this isn't happening something isn't being monitored right.

You don't have ACC enabled for some reason do you?


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I'll then assume that your BIOS is most current as is all of your drivers?

When you say BIOS temp, what are you expecting to see? If you cold boot (leave your computer off for say 10 minutes) and check the in-BIOS HW monitor and it reads say 28c, when you get into Windows it should be roughly 28c ~ 30c or not change much at all since you're on water. If this isn't happening something isn't being monitored right.

You don't have ACC enabled for some reason do you?

No I don't have ACC. With an BIOS temp of 28, Everest socket temp is about 38-40
About 10 degree diff. So I figure that when I see 61 in Everest, I'm getting 51 in BIOS. I was just wondering if anyone else has seen a difference like this.


----------



## groodal

Just a stupid question, what is ACC?


----------



## GanjaSMK

It helps stabilize lesser performing cores and on some motherboards was the function/feature that was used to unlock extra cores on X2/X3 Phenom II chips.


----------



## TheImperial2004

Quote:

The 125W comes in a Retail box.

The 95W comes in stand-alone OEM packaging.

Just need to pay attention to what you're ordering from Tiger direct.

I am 100% positive mine is the 95w version.
What ? There won't be any Retails ?!


----------



## XenoIRC

The 95w is supposed to be for OEM system builders, that's why I thought it had to be a mistake that TigerDirect was selling them.


----------



## TheImperial2004

Quote:

The 95w is supposed to be for OEM system builders, that's why I thought it had to be a mistake that TigerDirect was selling them.
So AMD made them basically for Notebooks and Low-power desktops ...


----------



## GanjaSMK

They didn't make them for notebooks, that's for sure.


----------



## TheImperial2004

I mean , they're targetting notebooks by these ... right ?


----------



## GanjaSMK

No, they're targeting desktops.


----------



## XenoIRC

I'm guessing they're more for like mid-range pre-built computers. I know some Dell's and HP's use the 1035T, so I assume the 95w is the 1055T model they would use since it requires less power(we know how they love to skimp on PSUs) and produces less heat meaning they can use a cheap HSF with no worries.


----------



## Gerik

is it better to make my 1055t always on full throttle or is it better when its idle it halves the cpu frequency?


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gerik* 
is it better to make my 1055t always on full throttle or is it better when its idle it halves the cpu frequency?

You must be refering to Cool&Quiet. It is a user preference and it's there if you want to save some energy. Some on here have been able to OC their CPU's with it on so you should be ok. If you start having issues with it on while OC'd try again with it off...GL


----------



## Gerik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
You must be refering to Cool&Quiet. It is a user preference and it's there if you want to save some energy. Some on here have been able to OC their CPU's with it on so you should be ok. If you start having issues with it on while OC'd try again with it off...GL

now ic why i get the screeching noise on my cpu and it wont let my play games when my graphic card is OC or even stock it needs to be atleast a lil overclock lol.. so i guess my bios isnt stable coz even i turn off the cool and quiet it still does that so i had to use phenom msr tweaker and i need to buy new mobo i guess but im w8ing for the bulldozer and the am3+ coz i was planning to buy the crosshair IV extreme but they said bulldozer will only fit on the am3+... well thx man


----------



## doritos93

Hai guise.

Having some trouble getting 4GHz stable.

I'm running at 286*14, NB=2574 and ram at 572 MHz, 7-7-7-20, CPU-NB = 1.3 and vcore anywhere between 1.45-1.575.

Thing won't last through 1 run of Linx. I don't think it's voltage though. Any suggestions?









EDIT: Oh and when it crashes, it's not BSOD, it's just a black screen.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Hai guise.

Having some trouble getting 4GHz stable.

I'm running at 286*14, NB=2574 and ram at 572 MHz, 7-7-7-20, CPU-NB = 1.3 and vcore anywhere between 1.45-1.575.

Thing won't last through 1 run of Linx. I don't think it's voltage though. Any suggestions?









EDIT: Oh and when it crashes, it's not BSOD, it's just a black screen.

First, what is your RAM rated for? Make sure you don't exceed its specifications while you overclock your CPU to eliminate variables. Try a 2T command rate.

Try this:
Make sure your HT is set no higher than 2200MHz. Set the CPU-NB voltage to 1.35V, Vcore to 1.5V. You can set your CPU/NB to a lower speed if you're running RAM at 572MHz. The rule of thumb is CPU/NB = RAM * 3. You'd wouldn't even be saturating at stock settings.

Have you tested your RAM using memtest to rule out any hardware problem?


----------



## Metonymy

^^ Exactly what klaxian said ^^

LinX is brutal on RAM stability, so make sure it's not overclocked too far and that you're feeding it enough voltage.

And try to keep your HT link at ~2000. No real benefit of taking it any higher.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klaxian* 
First, what is your RAM rated for? Make sure you don't exceed its specifications while you overclock your CPU to eliminate variables. Try a 2T command rate.

Try this:
Make sure your HT is set no higher than 2200MHz. Set the CPU-NB voltage to 1.35V, Vcore to 1.5V. You can set your CPU/NB to a lower speed if you're running RAM at 572MHz. The rule of thumb is CPU/NB = RAM * 3. You'd wouldn't even be saturating at stock settings.

Have you tested your RAM using memtest to rule out any hardware problem?

RAM is rated at 1333 or 667 as my sig indicates. Ram is good, HT Link is well under 2Ghz; 1.9GHz.

I've tried CPU-NB as far as 1.40 still no go.


----------



## christoph

hi there

I been reading and reading for a couple of weeks now, but the thing is all the info is spread on the net and there's nobody to backup was have been said

anyway I'm trying to get it all together by asking few questions, perhaps you guys can answer 'em

What about getting the ram overvolt above 1.65v, some say that AMD says that getting the ram more than 1.65v would damage the IMC...

and there's info about that getting RAM up to/close to 2000 MHz would damage the IMC
in fact some say that don't get the RAM at/above 1600 MHz, but some guys in this forum have the RAM above 1800 MHz even at 2000 MHz.

as you can read, all this is related to the IMC, so if you can clear up this for me and for the guys that will come asking the same, that would be just perfect

thanks in advance


----------



## mental.patient

AMD supports upto 1866mhz. I dont know what the problem with RAm voltages are tbh, im running my OCZ Platinum 1800mhz stuff at the rated 1.95v...


----------



## christoph

AMD supports 1866 MHz?

where does it says that?

is not the Motherboard the one that supports that speed?


----------



## GanjaSMK

AMD chips don't 'officially' support more than 1333Mhz RAM according to their papers. That doesn't mean you can't use faster RAM, you'll just be limited to what you can get stable with your board and particular chip. Some of the 1055T's have weaker IMC's but in general they're better than those in the Phenom II X4 chips.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
RAM is rated at 1333 or 667 as my sig indicates. Ram is good, HT Link is well under 2Ghz; 1.9GHz.

I've tried CPU-NB as far as 1.40 still no go.

You might be limited by the board you're on. I'm limited with my M4A78T-E board. Though it does well with my RAM.


----------



## christoph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


AMD chips don't 'officially' support more than 1333Mhz RAM according to their papers. That doesn't mean you can't use faster RAM, you'll just be limited to what you can get stable with your board and particular chip. Some of the 1055T's have weaker IMC's but in general they're better than those in the Phenom II X4 chips.



exactly, but some users have the CPU dead as they had RAM running too high

and one of them is me, my cpu died along with one RAM stick as I got my RAM running at 2000 MHZ and just for a couple of days (hours along the day)

But at the same time I had AMD overdrive running, ( and I think messing with Turbo core) so I don't know exactly what happened

anyway I wanted to get all the info together as I might/could/probably get a replacement for my cpu as my dead cpu was delivery today to AMD for RMA


----------



## GanjaSMK

I would fault AMD OD, not the hardware.


----------



## christoph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I would fault AMD OD, not the hardware.



that's why I won't install AMD overdrive ever again

anyway, now I'm just hoping I can get the replacement out of AMD


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Got my 1055T on friday and the results are amazing me so far









I am stable at 4.2GHz when it's cold...I think I need some Kaze's or something to keep it stable though









So far I have this clock stable for 24/7 use.

297x14=4158 Mhz
vcore 1.4875
NB @ 2674
RAM @ 1574Mhz 9-9-9-24
CPU/NB 1.3
NB 1.31
LLC enabled
everything else auto

I am getting more than a 50% increase in CPU benches/tasks over my 965BE @ 3.95GHz. Stoked









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1396328


----------



## ny_driver

That's a really good OC for that vcore, I needed ~1.55v for 4.2GHz to be stable on my 1055T.

Although that was with just water cooling. I'm sure I could do much better today.

EDIT: lol...I upgraded to the 965BE


----------



## Santorican

I have to be honest, I'm very apprehensive to OC'ing my computer. Are there any draw backs to running at 3.5Ghz rather than the stock 2.8Ghz? Will the life of my cpu decrease?


----------



## ny_driver

I'd hardly call 3.5GHz overclocking. You won't have to adjust any voltages or anything I'm sure.

If this cpu is your livelihood, rather than a toy, and you need it to last many years maybe you shouldn't overclock it....just leave Turbo Core enabled.

It's a lot of CPU even at stock settings, but don't be scared.







You won't hurt it.


----------



## Santorican

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I'd hardly call 3.5GHz overclocking. You won't have to adjust any voltages or anything I'm sure.

If this cpu is your livelihood, rather than a toy, and you need it to last many years maybe you shouldn't overclock it....just leave Turbo Core enabled.

It's a lot of CPU even at stock settings, but don't be scared.







You won't hurt it.

I'd like to last at least 2 years before I upgrade to another system. It isn't my lively hood but it is my only computer.


----------



## ny_driver

You'll be fine overclocking it a little, with really no added risks. Damage comes from overvolting excessively, but AMDs are less prone to damage from that than are Intels.

WARNING-Quick and dirty method:

So don't worry, start increasing the FSB until it won't boot then back down 10MHz and run a stress test like prime for 3 hours. If it crashes either reduce the FSB further or add vcore.

If the CPU temp in HWMonitor (not core temps) goes above 60 Celsius, STOP because you need better cooling.


----------



## lightsout

Just messing around with hitting 4ghz. Hit 54c running linx, little higher then I would like as my ambient is like 60f right now. Anyways heres my settings, would love to drop the vcore some but have to prime first.

FSB/Multiplier:288x14
CPU Speed:4031 mhz
NB Speed:2591 mhz
CPU Voltage:1.45 (bios)
CPU-NB Voltage:1.3v
RAM Speed:1535 mhz
RAM Timings 7-7-7-18-11 1T
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v
Motherboard:CHIV
Model: 125w

EDIT*** BSOD running prime, oh well, I dont really want to pump so much more vcore just for 200 mhz extra, back to 3.8


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Santorican* 
I have to be honest, I'm very apprehensive to OC'ing my computer. Are there any draw backs to running at 3.5Ghz rather than the stock 2.8Ghz? Will the life of my cpu decrease?

i run it @3.5ghz and i was able to reduce the Vcore to 1.325v (1.35v stock) i doubt that it will reduce the lifetime of it:O


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Santorican*


I have to be honest, I'm very apprehensive to OC'ing my computer. Are there any draw backs to running at 3.5Ghz rather than the stock 2.8Ghz? Will the life of my cpu decrease?


As long as you keep it cool, you'll be fine.


----------



## Santorican

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


i run it @3.5ghz and i was able to reduce the Vcore to 1.325v (1.35v stock) i doubt that it will reduce the lifetime of it:O


Lower voltage=lower temps right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


As long as you keep it cool, you'll be fine.










Will my Corsair H50 be sufficient to keep it cool at 3.5Ghz? Of course its highly dependent on how I set it up, where I set it in my case, etc... but generally speaking should it be able to handle the job?


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Santorican* 
Will my Corsair H50 be sufficient to keep it cool at 3.5Ghz? Of course its highly dependent on how I set it up, where I set it in my case, etc... but generally speaking should it be able to handle the job?

Generally speaking, yes. No reason it shouldn't be able to do the job.


----------



## RDx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
i run it @3.5ghz and i was able to reduce the Vcore to 1.325v (1.35v stock) i doubt that it will reduce the lifetime of it:O

I'm currently at 1.168v @3.4Ghz







.

Idle at 45 and Load at 57 ..... Good enough considering I stay in a very warm climate (India), don't have a well ventilated cabby and have stock CPU cooler.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Santorican* 
Lower voltage=lower temps right?

Will my Corsair H50 be sufficient to keep it cool at 3.5Ghz? Of course its highly dependent on how I set it up, where I set it in my case, etc... but generally speaking should it be able to handle the job?

YES!









completely









on my 1055t i didnt even needed to raise the vcore to get to 3500mhz. i just set it to 250x14


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Hai guise.

Having some trouble getting 4GHz stable.

I'm running at 286*14, NB=2574 and ram at 572 MHz, 7-7-7-20, CPU-NB = 1.3 and vcore anywhere between 1.45-1.575.

Thing won't last through 1 run of Linx. I don't think it's voltage though. Any suggestions?









EDIT: Oh and when it crashes, it's not BSOD, it's just a black screen.

love that avatar doritos!


----------



## Maxcielle

i just did the h50 mod:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...s-res-mod.html

my @3920 mhz my temps are:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RDx* 
I'm currently at 1.168v @3.4Ghz







.

Idle at 45 and Load at 57 ..... Good enough considering I stay in a very warm climate (India), don't have a well ventilated cabby and have stock CPU cooler.

wow thats some low voltage







what are your ambient temperatures? even with the stock cooler the 45/57 seems very high


----------



## RDx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
wow thats some low voltage







what are your ambient temperatures? even with the stock cooler the 45/57 seems very high 

Ambient Temps are around 47c. Like I said Warm Climate ... My room temperature must be 36c right now ....









EDIT-
Whats so special about your 1011BPBW batch - 1055T ?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RDx* 
Ambient Temps are around 47c. Like I said Warm Climate ... My room temperature must be 36c right now ....









EDIT-
Whats so special about your 1011BPBW batch - 1055T ?

wohoo thats some insane ambient:O

i dont think theres anything special, just added it so people know what to expect from the batch if they get one...


----------



## Santorican

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RDx* 
Ambient Temps are around 47c. Like I said Warm Climate ... My room temperature must be 36c right now ....









EDIT-
Whats so special about your 1011BPBW batch - 1055T ?

Holy crap! Is your computer in a green house or something lol?


----------



## Santorican

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxcielle* 
YES!









completely









on my 1055t i didnt even needed to raise the vcore to get to 3500mhz. i just set it to 250x14

So are your OC'd temps lower than your stock temps?


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Santorican* 
So are your OC'd temps lower than your stock temps?

No. But if you search youtube even with the stock cooler there are people at 3500mhz. 1055t goes up to 3500 really easy. After that thats when he starts to be hungry for voltage and getting hot.


----------



## Mreek

My stock Voltage is round about 1.4-1.480. its most around 1.475. isnt that high? to be stock.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mreek* 
My stock Voltage is round about 1.4-1.480. its most around 1.475. isnt that high? to be stock.

you probably have turbo core enabled which will increase the vcore to such a high value....


----------



## cd_rom

FSB/Multiplier:260x14
CPU Speed:3652 mhz
NB Speed:2347 mhz
CPU Voltage:1.42 (flactuate between 1.404-1.416 in cpu-z)
CPU-NB Voltage:1.3v (stock)
RAM Speed:695.7 mhz
RAM Timings 9-9-9-24 1T
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v
Motherboard:M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3
Model: 125W


----------



## Mreek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
you probably have turbo core enabled which will increase the vcore to such a high value....

I have no turbo core mode on my crosshair II formula card AM2+.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Is your BIOS up to date?


----------



## Mreek

yes got the latest. DMI BIOS
vendorPhoenix Technologies, LTD
versionASUS CROSSHAIR II FORMULA ACPI BIOS Revision 2607
date06/11/2010

here is my bios options : http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/72...-club-260.html <-- top post


----------



## doritos93

Okay so my BIOS and drivers are all up to date. I just redid part of my loop (changed water that was about 4 months old and shortened up tubing). There is still some air in the loop but I'm checking out temps right now and I'm still a little confused. 25.7 ambient temp. Check it out:





































CPU-NB = x10 1.30v. Everest and HWMon are saying that temps are above the limit set in my BIOS although the PC speaker isn't blaring. ET seems the most reasonable although what is hitting 61 then? What are those using water getting for temps? Any help appreciated.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Okay so my BIOS and drivers are all up to date. I just redid part of my loop (changed water that was about 4 months old and shortened up tubing). There is still some air in the loop but I'm checking out temps right now and I'm still a little confused. 25.7 ambient temp. Check it out:
*
**SNIP**
*
CPU-NB = x10 1.30v. Everest and HWMon are saying that temps are above the limit set in my BIOS although the PC speaker isn't blaring. ET seems the most reasonable although what is hitting 61 then? What are those using water getting for temps? Any help appreciated.

I'd suggest not using Easy Tune - I would overclock and change voltages from your BIOS.

Your temps aren't ideal either, very high actually. You need to re-seat the CPU block or get all that air (maybe there's more than you think inside your loop) out of your loop/s.

Misreads on temps aren't uncommon, but they're not run-of-the-mill type problems.

Stick away from software overclocking and voltage programs (except for GPU) like Easy Tune, AOD, etc. They can cause more harm to your system than good. For instance, I once used AOD to increase my NB voltage and when I uninstalled AOD the voltage increase remained... Not good!


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I'd suggest not using Easy Tune - I would overclock and change voltages from your BIOS.

Your temps aren't ideal either, very high actually. You need to re-seat the CPU block or get all that air (maybe there's more than you think inside your loop) out of your loop/s.

Misreads on temps aren't uncommon, but they're not run-of-the-mill type problems.

Stick away from software overclocking and voltage programs (except for GPU) like Easy Tune, AOD, etc. They can cause more harm to your system than good. For instance, I once used AOD to increase my NB voltage and when I uninstalled AOD the voltage increase remained... Not good!

Not overclocking using software, all settings are in BIOS. I was looking for a software from Gigabyte that can give me a temperature reading. ET happens to be the one.

Why is my manufacturer's software reading 45 while everest and HWMon telling me 61? That's my question actually.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Not overclocking using software, all settings are in BIOS. I was looking for a software from Gigabyte that can give me a temperature reading. ET happens to be the one.

Why is my manufacturer's software reading 45 while everest and HWMon telling me 61? That's my question actually.

Here, read this - hopefully that will help you somewhat in figuring it out. HWMonitor isn't linear with each board. HWMonitor is reading your CPU temp (if it's accurate, looks like it is) but it's just TEMPIN2.


----------



## TheImperial2004

I was playing with my oc today , and decided to give it a voltage of 1.5v

When I booted to windows and started Linpack , it gave a BSOD and the system restarted , upon restarting it won't even work , no POST even after clearing CMOS ... the only way to boot is to replace the cables that power the motherboard ... What does that indicate ?


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Put me on the board please, I have a stellar clock going on here


----------



## test tube

updated


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Been tweaking some more.

My 1055T is 100% stable @ 4088Mhz on a measly 1.425vcore.

I'm stunned.









What number should be on the box for a 95W version, I have seen different ones now and mine was bought in Australia. I've confused myself now...

Edit: stunned because my brothers needs 1.525 for 4088Mhz using an Asrock board, and he can only run his RAM @ ~1120Mhz.

Motherboards make a huge difference...


----------



## TheImperial2004

Quote:

I was playing with my oc today , and decided to give it a voltage of 1.5v

When I booted to windows and started Linpack , it gave a BSOD and the system restarted , upon restarting it won't even work , no POST even after clearing CMOS ... the only way to boot is to replace the cables that power the motherboard ... What does that indicate ?
Fixed it , it seems my power extender wasn't capable of running ST1000 .. I had to use the outlet directly









Quote:

What number should be on the box for a 95W version, I have seen different ones now and mine was bought in Australia. I've confused myself now...
95w edition doesn't come in a box but rather in an OEM package ...


----------



## DrBrownfinger

is there an accurate temp monitor to use with thuban cpu's?


----------



## doritos93

Doesn't seem so with my board. Gigabyte says CPU temp = TMPIN1 and everyone else (everest, hwmon etc) says = TMPIN2.

Maybe a BIOS update will fix this.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER* 












































Been tweaking some more.

My 1055T is 100% stable @ 4088Mhz on a measly 1.425vcore.

I'm stunned.









What number should be on the box for a 95W version, I have seen different ones now and mine was bought in Australia. I've confused myself now...

Edit: stunned because my brothers needs 1.525 for 4088Mhz using an Asrock board, and he can only run his RAM @ ~1120Mhz.

Motherboards make a huge difference...

Thats nice

What NB clock you running? What stability test did you run?

And as stated above the 95 watt only comes OEM. I know I have one


----------



## alegelos

FSB/Multiplier: 324mhz / 12.5x
CPU Speed: 4.05ghz
NB Speed: 2592mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed: 1728mhz CL7
Motherboard: M4At8t-e
Model: (125w or 95w) 125w

CPU-Z


----------



## TheImperial2004

Good morning everyone !

Today I decided to taste what 300 FSB is like









But no matter what vCore or CPU-NB I give it (even 1.55v) it locks up after 1 minute of LinX ...No BSOD or restarts ,,, just a lock up , the mouse doesn't move nor the keyboard , I had to use the RESET button ... Whats the deal ?


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheImperial2004*


Good morning everyone !

Today I decided to taste what 300 FSB is like









But no matter what vCore or CPU-NB I give it (even 1.55v) it locks up after 1 minute of LinX ...No BSOD or restarts ,,, just a lock up , the mouse doesn't move nor the keyboard , I had to use the RESET button ... Whats the deal ?


Sometimes processors won't hit super ultra high frequencies, no matter how hard you think about it


----------



## TheImperial2004

Darn it ... OptimusSwine's OC is amazing , 1.65v







So I guess 1.5v is considered "normal" ... So if my OC was 4004MHz , will it outrun an i7 at 3.6GHz for example ?


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Thats nice

What NB clock you running? What stability test did you run?

And as stated above the 95 watt only comes OEM. I know I have one

All settings are the same as my 4158Mhz(1.4875vcore) clock, I was just seeing what it could do on lower vcore.

NB 2.67Ghz

Prime95 all the way...


----------



## groodal

i'll say 1,5v is max 24/7 voltage, but with a good cooler, it's not really a problem at all ; )


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Bumped the bus up one and it's still flyin'

I think this is my optimal clock as the jump to 4.2 requires alot more volts.

293x14 = 4102Mhz @ 1.425 vcore.

What a killer chip this one is









4.2 stability and some real nice clock settings too choose from


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Getting a 1055T tomorrow. Any quick tips anyone?


----------



## GanjaSMK

@ Muncha ~

Keep your CPU/NB @ 3xDRAM speed for increased performance, know that clocks range from 3.8~4.0 pretty easily, 3.5 is generally doable on stock voltage and keep the HT link at or around 1900~2200 tops.







Pretty much it!

Also keep your eye on your CPU socket temps, not your core temps!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Why that ratio? That means at 4GHz the RAM would be running at 1333? Also what's the difference between socket and core temps and why is the socket more useful?


----------



## GanjaSMK

3 x DRAM = CPU/NB recommended by AMD specifically, which is:

(1600 or PC12800) 3 x 800 = 2400 CPU/NB frequency where stock is 2000. Then;

1333 = 666 so 3 x 666 = ~2000 There would be no need to OC the CPU/NB here. (Make sense?)

Also, I wrote this specifically for questions about temperature which was written more for Thubans but applies to all the Phenom II chips.

Read (much more information there) it if you want but if not the TL;DR is:

Core temperature sensors on the Thubans are very much inaccurate whereas the CPU socket temp sensors are as accurate as you'll get without running hand-held sensors. They're within 1-3c on average.

Hope that helps!









EDIT: Remember, the CPU/NB frequency is the controlling frequency of the IMC on the chip. I'm not certain but I think this is similar to the QPI on Intel chips. The CPU frequency isn't part of the CPU/NB frequency, they're two different things. There is also the HT Link frequency which controls (maybe it is what the QPI relates to, again, not sure) the PCI lanes (among other things). This is best kept at or around 2000 (which is stock) but is fine between 1900~2200 (depending on how you clock your chip and board).


----------



## Brutuz

Uh, Ganja, unless some things seriously changed in the IMC (I know there's increased speeds but I mean more than that) then 3x DRAM is wrong..I run my IMC at 2.6Ghz which is far faster than the 400Mhz of my RAM x 3 (1200Mhz), unless they mean the final speeds..In which case you need 4800Mhz on the NB to max it out.

Also, the NB is the IMC and L3 cache (Where most of the performance increase comes from), much like the Uncore on an i7.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

no offence but i'm going to OC the CPU and NB as far as i can, DRAM be damned. Interesting information about the temps though.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Uh, Ganja, unless some things seriously changed in the IMC (I know there's increased speeds but I mean more than that) then 3x DRAM is wrong..I run my IMC at 2.6Ghz which is far faster than the 400Mhz of my RAM x 3 (1200Mhz), unless they mean the final speeds..In which case you need 4800Mhz on the NB to max it out.

Also, the NB is the IMC and L3 cache (Where most of the performance increase comes from), much like the Uncore on an i7.

Not necessarily true, this has applied to DDR3 more so than DDR2 because of bandwidth. DDR3 has more bandwidth than DDR2. In any case, no one (especially me) is saying that you 'only' need to capitalize on 3xDRAM=CPU/NB, you can of course push it higher if it's stable for you. If you like, I can point you to the article that AMD issued where it mentions the ratio!?









The thing is, other than feeling 'snappier' when you're wandering around your OS, you won't actually notice the increase in speed unless you bench your memory, which is where you'll see it definitively.

And the NB is not the IMC on these chips, the NB is the NB on your board. The CPU/NB controls the speed and function of the IMC in the chip itself.

I didn't know it was 'uncore', I had though it was the 'QPI'. Seems I need to buy an Intel rig to get more associated with it's workings. My last Intel chip was a PIII!


----------



## groodal

i'm learning by the minute : )

i clocked my NB to ~3ghz and i was experiencing i major performance increase, loading thhings anb benches especially.
what about cpu/nb freq?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Not necessarily true, this has applied to DDR3 more so than DDR2 because of bandwidth. DDR3 has more bandwidth than DDR2. In any case, no one (especially me) is saying that you 'only' need to capitalize on 3xDRAM=CPU/NB, you can of course push it higher if it's stable for you. If you like, I can point you to the article that AMD issued where it mentions the ratio!?









The thing is, other than feeling 'snappier' when you're wandering around your OS, you won't actually notice the increase in speed unless you bench your memory, which is where you'll see it definitively.

And the NB is not the IMC on these chips, the NB is the NB on your board. The CPU/NB controls the speed and function of the IMC in the chip itself.

I didn't know it was 'uncore', I had though it was the 'QPI'. Seems I need to buy an Intel rig to get more associated with it's workings. My last Intel chip was a PIII!

Actually, it increases games performance quite a bit, as shown here.

Yeah, CPU/NB is the official name but when I say NB I mean the CPU/NB as the NB on my board (And most peoples board) is little more than a HT Link and some PCIe lanes, a few of which head to the SB. (In my case a few of which head internally to the GPU onboard)


----------



## PeaceMaker

Do we have all of this WONDERFUL information stored somewhere in a sticky??? This is good stuff... It took some playing around for me to figure out how to properly OC AMD. I think it's easier on Intel, but mayb thats bc I knew it already. So many rules n stuff...


----------



## PeaceMaker

So what is optimal NB and HT frequency for figuring out your max bus speed? Does the NB have to be OC'd accordingly to your bus speed (similar to the way you have to increase vcore)?

I aim to keep my RAM clock around 1333 at all times during OCing... am I doing all this right? Also, do we have a guide to max NB voltage and other voltages?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Actually, it increases games performance quite a bit, as shown here.

That's true those results show increase in games performance, but there is another review that shows that little is gained when all the cores are being used (which did show in the encoding passes). Of course few games use all the cores... if any!









Outside of games though.. I don't think you'll see it so clearly. Anyways..


----------



## groodal

is this right? : gta IV uses 4 cores, physX uses 5th core in stead of gpu, and 6th for the rest of the apps.

Edit: if so, the gpu is dedicated only to produce some pure pwnage graphics while you take advantage of the cpu : )


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


That's true those results show increase in games performance, but there is another review that shows that little is gained when all the cores are being used (which did show in the encoding passes). Of course few games use all the cores... if any!









Outside of games though.. I don't think you'll see it so clearly. Anyways..


I can see it clearly in WinRAR, a 600Mhz increase in speed on the CPU/NB roughly equaled the performance given from 600Mhz increase in the core speed.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


I can see it clearly in WinRAR, a 600Mhz increase in speed on the CPU/NB roughly equaled the performance given from 600Mhz increase in the core speed.


I don't think WinRAR is using all of your cores... but again.. anyways.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Maybe you're getting confused with the HT link speed? I don't think that has much effect. But from everything i've seen the "CPU/NB" clock is extremely important.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


Maybe you're getting confused with the HT link speed? I don't think that has much effect. But from everything i've seen the "CPU/NB" clock is extremely important.


Was that directed at me? If it was, I'm not confused with the HT Link frequency, that's for sure. Here's what I'm referring to from what I've read:

Quote:



What we did not expect was that a similar pattern would emerge from our CPU-NB testing. Our experiment with Thuban's CPU-NB was truly strange. In applications that can take advantage of as many cores as 6, the gains achieved by CPU-NB overclocking was rather small. It's there, but not to the point of writing home about. On the other hand, overclocking CPU-NB greatly benefited less-threaded applications, namely games. This can also be observed from the X264 HD 3.0 test, where the less intense first pass yields much better scaling with CPU-NB overclocking than the second pass.

We have no conclusive theory to explain this phenomenon at this time. Originally our suspicion was limited to CPU-NB's frequencies and memory frequencies/timings, but now we wonder whether the size of L3, which is meager 1MB per core for the X6's, comes into play as well. We are looking to further examine this subject in the future.

_Quoted_ from *AnandTech* on this review.


Which is, part of the review that was linked earlier a few posts up.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I don't think WinRAR is using all of your cores... but again.. anyways.










From WinRAR's help file :

Quote:



System/Multithreading
If enabled, WinRAR will use the multithreaded version of RAR compression algorithm providing the higher speed on multiprocessor architectures. This option it is ignored when compressing to ZIP format. By default this option is turned on if number of processors reported by operating system is more than one, but it is possible to enable it manually even in the single processor system.

You can use Benchmark and hardware test command to check if multithreading improves performance in your configuration.


Might be only up to dual cores though.

Website:

Quote:



Since Version 3.60, WinRAR is opimized for multi-processor systems.

Multithreaded version of RAR compression algorithm improvesthe compression speed on computers with several CPU, dual core CPU and processors with hyperthreading technology.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I could be wrong, I don't use WinRAR, I use 7zip.


----------



## lion_sta

Hi guys, OC-ed my 1055T to 4000, with the RAM at 270 (286x2), and if going any higher it would crash. CPU/NB at 2200 and HT at 2000. The RAM stock frequency is 800, any suggestions about why does it crash if I set it at 286x2.33?


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

done alittle modding to my H50 with 2x Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 - 120x38mm Fans.

FAN <- SHROUD <- RAD <- SHROUD <- FAN

all in my little CM Scout case

change the OC slightly as i thought id try the DRAM x3 for the NB so its now at:

CPU: 4004.1MHz
FSB: 286
Multi: 14
HT Link: 2002MHz
NB: 2288.1MHz
RAM: 1525MHz 8-8-8-20
vCore: 1.475v
vNB: 1.300v
vRam: 1.65v

my temps from my standard H50 push/pull setup:

Idle: 34
Load: 64

with my new setup with the fans running at the 3000rpm(only for OCing as they r loud! ):

Idle: 31
Load: 50

my next test is to bring the fans speed down to the min i can get them by using the bios and retest it:

Idle:31
Load:52

Any ideas why there isnt much change in the temps as the fans on min r far far more quiet than at max? is it because its only a 120 rad and it just cant cool it down anymore?









Also by the end of the week i will be adding a res to the loop mostly for the kool look but hopefully to grab 1 or 2c more with the water hopefully being that little bit cooler when it hits the CPU.

here u go guys... didnt really wanna get the pics up until i done my res in the loop with my new tubing and ALOT of cable management is needed which ill try and get around to:

my side panel is sooooooo close to pushing on







hence the slight gap on the rear shround which ive now blocked 100% and the inside fan which just pushes past the side panel top fan







its a perfect fit


----------



## Mreek

finally got over 4ghz, been adjusting like a maniac for the last weeks.









very high vcore tho.


----------



## Mreek

finally got over 4 ghz.


















very high vcore tho.


----------



## Haleskater

should u be going that high on the vCore?


----------



## GanjaSMK

That is definitely high.


----------



## Mreek

But It wont boot correctly on any lower voltage. gives me bsods of all kinds. one of them is system_expectations, but on this voltage its no bsods and the system seems fairly faster.


----------



## GanjaSMK

That's ok but what are your temps on a 12 hour run of Prime blend?!









I mean 1.6v is definitely pushing it without proper water cooling. I realize you have an H50, but even more premiere air coolers out do it easily.


----------



## Mreek

that is what im worried about, But what game does use more then 50 % of all cores, none of the ones I play. cod4 uses about 5 % when I play if not less. So 50% would not give me any heat problem. Prime95 is just a showoff, I will never get to 100% with what I do on my computer. ;-) Im going to buy thermal paste tomorrow, clean it and give it a new layer of goop.

But if I would to run prime95 what should I think of getting me to accomplish it? new watercooling or new mobo, since I doubt a new watercooler will allow me to drop vcore. lol.
So I Im stuck at getting a new mobo to become a prime95 user?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Prime95 is for stability testing. BC2 will use more than 50% or definitely 50% of all your cores.

You don't have to do anything! I mean I'm at 1.4875v for 3.8Ghz, the extra 200Mhz really won't make that big of an impact unless I had a huge CF setup which I don't!

So, I dunno man you can probably get away with dropping your VCORE for something like 3.8 or 3.9 or you can buy new stuff ~ that's your decision!


----------



## Mreek

yeah, I know its for stability testing but Its kind of stupid to run it if your temp rocket up to 70c in a matter of seconds. So Am2+ boards is really not sufficiant enough to reach 4.1 - 4.2 + -> ghz with the 1055t?


----------



## GanjaSMK

I'm not sure, I don't and didn't have an AM2+ board. There are quite a few people using a 1055T with them though, at least from what I've seen.


----------



## groodal

way too high vCore, what's your highest clock on 1,5v?


----------



## Mreek

its funny tho, cuz on all STOCK its still about 1.5 vcore


----------



## GanjaSMK

What? That's absurd. Why would 2.8Ghz stock settings run 1.5v? Makes no sense unless you got the worst 1055T in the entire cosmos.


----------



## Mreek

yes, to make it run only 3300 I had to volt down. so its really exhausting trying to figure out this sucker!

btw, Ive been talking to another who has the same mobo and same cpu as me, and he got 3.81 on 1.5 vcore. So it seems like this mobo is not so friendly when it comes to High clocks. even with the highest ddr2 ram.


----------



## Sainesk

May I join the club?










i'm running at stock (125w 1055t) *facepalm







* because correct me if i'm wrong, I don't think my PSU could handle a 4GHz overclock along with the rest of my rig, but i'm planning on upgrading it soon...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Use


----------



## PineyJustice

You should be able to push it to 3.2 with 1.35 volts or so. I was able to do 3.2 on mine while dropping the vcore from stock. The AMD turbocore with it's 1.475 volts to do 3.2ghz is going to pull drastically more current than if you just shut it off and go with 3.2 and the lowest voltage you can run stable at.

ALSO, Mreek you should really consider dropping down to a lower stable clock and try to stay below 1.5 volts or so. Although stability tests push your cpu harder than most things do, there are a few things out there that can and will peg your cpu and when one does yours will probably release the magic blue smoke on an h50.


----------



## fear5300

Just installed it today. LOVING IT!







Upgraded from 720 2.8 tri core.
http://img825.imageshack.us/f/asgfd.jpg/
Going to run it stock for awhile.

P.S. Was editing a video to 1080p (Reason cpu usage is high







)


----------



## TheImperial2004

Good morning all ,,,

I tried an overclock of 4200MHz , with 1.5v ... My question is that while I was stressing , I smelled a faint "burning" scent although temps were 45-46 Max , no other parts are stressed , neither RAM nor NB/HTT ... To my surprise it was responsive and still didn't shutdown regardless , so I just stopped the test and fired Firefox to post this (Without rebooting) ... Tell me I didn't burn anything ?

EDIT : Rebooted , this time it won't even accept the OC , it backed down to 2.8GHz ... Isn't there a way to hit 300 FSB ?!


----------



## crossy82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheImperial2004* 
Good morning all ,,,

I tried an overclock of 4200MHz , with 1.5v ... My question is that while I was stressing , I smelled a faint "burning" scent although temps were 45-46 Max , no other parts are stressed , neither RAM nor NB/HTT ... To my surprise it was responsive and still didn't shutdown regardless , so I just stopped the test and fired Firefox to post this (Without rebooting) ... Tell me I didn't burn anything ?

EDIT : Rebooted , this time it won't even accept the OC , it backed down to 2.8GHz ... Isn't there a way to hit 300 FSB ?!

I actually had the burning smell when i first ran Prime95 on the Gigabyte mobo i used for the girlfriends computer,nothing was damaged,i think it was just because it was new.You should be able to hit 300fsb on your mobo,mine is just a cheapo so no chance,lol,Gigabyte ga-m68m-s2p,it does'nt like overclocking,but the missis only uses facebook and does websearching so its more than capable for her needs.


----------



## christoph

I just have one question, cuz my MB's behaving a little weird

Turbo core isn't supposed to raise only the cpu multiplier?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Yes, it is.


----------



## christoph

hmmmm

then why is my MB raising the HTT by 20 MHz when Turbo core triggers?

is like 220 * 15 = 3300

but the problem is that overclocks the RAM too

is this normal?


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

another update on my rig







i modded my H50:







1 question, why doesnt mine like glow? ive got UV tubes in there and the tubing are red UV and its got feser red UV coolant in it


----------



## kenolak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
1 question, why doesnt mine like glow? ive got UV tubes in there and the tubing are red UV and its got feser red UV coolant in it

Tiny uv bulb! Position seems like the ram/power cables would be blocking the uv rays from hitting the tubes! And amount of uv reactive additive might be low! Other lighting can also negate the uv rays coming from the bulb! Try pics in the dark with no flash! Sweet case/mod though.


----------



## Xeonyxorich

I just hit 4ghz and its currently testing on prime95. So im wondering what temps do you guys get?


----------



## GanjaSMK

I'm not at 4Ghz but with my single fan and Xiggy S1284 I get no higher than 50c during P95 blend/small @ 3.8~1.5v. This board is certainly restricting. I'm sure I could clock lower and get 4Ghz or more with a newer board but this board hoards the voltages.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I'm not at 4Ghz but with my single fan and Xiggy S1284 I get no higher than 50c during P95 blend/small @ 3.8~1.5v. This board is certainly restricting. I'm sure I could clock lower and get 4Ghz or more with a newer board but this board hoards the voltages.

Yah that voltage is way high for 3.8 have you tried to drop it? Im at 1.36 at that clock. Or maybe you can drop to 3.6-7 and drop a lot of voltage, it seems if I go up anymore I need a lot more voltage.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Dude I have!







I have tried to drop it but this board is very restricting. A new board would allow a drop in voltage, for sure.









I run 3.75/2700 daily @ 1.4875v/1.375v with RAM @ 1600-7-6-6-20-13


----------



## hawkeeyee

hi guys,
im little bit confused with temperatures of my 1055T
Im running now @ 3700, 1.3500-1.42V (in idle I have 1.3500-1.3750 and in linx it jumps to 1.42) - using m3a79-T deluxe with 1609 beta bios. CnQ and C1E disabled.

max temp with linx are 57c (everest - cpu (core 1-6 temps are 44), hwmonitor - TPMIN0, core temp - 47) with TT frio and gelid extreme compound.

57 seems to much at least what i see you have here with bigger OC and voltage.

what program is best to see 1055T temperatures?
hw monitor or something else?

edit: ive tried amd overdrive and it show me OC 4888









Ive tried noctua SE2 and I had 59c. I was expecting temperatures max 52 with frio which should be second best after d14 :\\


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee* 
hi guys,
im little bit confused with temperatures of my 1055T
Im running now @ 3700, 1.3500-1.42V (in idle I have 1.3500-1.3750 and in linx it jumps to 1.42) - using m3a79-T deluxe with 1609 beta bios. CnQ and C1E disabled.

max temp with linx are 57c (everest - cpu (core 1-6 temps are 44), hwmonitor - TPMIN0, core temp - 47) with TT frio and gelid extreme compound.

57 seems to much at least what i see you have here with bigger OC and voltage.

what program is best to see 1055T temperatures?
hw monitor or something else?

edit: ive tried amd overdrive and it show me OC 4888









Ive tried noctua SE2 and I had 59c. I was expecting temperatures max 52 with frio which should be second best after d14 :\\

You can use HWMonitor...but you must ignore the "core" temperatures. Only look @ the one labeled "CPU"-or "TEMPIN0 or 1" whichever is the cpu.

I use HWMonitor and PC Probe II.

There is a bug with the core temperature sensor readings on the Thuban chips, so Core Temp is out.









Hitting 60 Celsius while running Linx is ok IMO, no normal use will get it that hot.

EDIT: please fill in system specs duuuuude.









EDIT: I just remembered I don't have a Thuban any more







....too bad none of them read anything below zero though.

EDIT: actually saw -11 C in the BIOS today


----------



## Penryn

New Member!










Biostar TA870+ mobo~


----------



## hawkeeyee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
You can use HWMonitor...but you must ignore the "core" temperatures. Only look @ the one labeled "CPU"-or "TEMPIN0 or 1" whichever is the cpu.

I use HWMonitor and PC Probe II.

There is a bug with the core temperature sensor readings on the Thuban chips, so Core Temp is out.









Hitting 60 Celsius while running Linx is ok IMO, no normal use will get it that hot.

EDIT: please fill in system specs duuuuude.









EDIT: I just remembered I don't have a Thuban any more







....too bad none of them read anything below zero though.

hw monitor after 3min in linx gave me 59c which ist way to much I think for cooler like frio.
some guys with OC 4000 have lower temps.
I will change frio again and try my old AC MX2


----------



## hawkeeyee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penryn* 
New Member!










Biostar TA870+ mobo~

hi what temps do u have with H50?
thanks


----------



## hawkeeyee

So I just changed gelid extreme for AC MX2..temperatures are same
idle 44, linx [email protected] and 1.42v

i think something is wrong with frio? if I have 1000RPM or 2500 a Ihave same temperatures









edit: dont kno where was I looking but fans at 2500 (which is waaaaay to loud for normal use) take temperatures down in linx 2c, in prime it is 6c

so linx is at 55c and prime [email protected]

Im thinking about enermax magma on frio


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee*


hw monitor after 3min in linx gave me 59c which ist way to much I think for cooler like frio.
some guys with OC 4000 have lower temps.
I will change frio again and try my old AC MX2


Thermaltake Frio should be very good cooler,rated 2nd best for cooling AMD processors on Frostytech.Have you tryed reseating it?


----------



## crossy82

Lol,duh,i see you have sorry.What case are you using?You could try IC Diamond,better than artic silver.


----------



## universeis42

Undervolting ftw!








CPU: 3.0 Ghz
NB: Stock (2.0 Ghz)
vCore: 1.128
vNB: Stock (1.175v)
RAM: 1333 Mhz
FSB: 250
Multiplier: x12
Motherboard: M4A89GTD PRO/USB3


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee* 
hi what temps do u have with H50?
thanks

Haven't put the H50 on yet, had to find my AMD bracket, last time I used it I had an i7 930 8P. I'll be putting it on later and will post temps after I get some thermal paste!


----------



## klaxian

Hello all,

I have been lurking and posting here for some time. I was quite happy with my OC until today and I'm hoping someone can help. I recently started SMP folding and it appears that running [email protected] for long periods uncovered some system instability that I didn't know existed.

My sig rig was previously prime95 stable for about 4-5 hours so I thought I was out of the woods. After a few [email protected] crashes during long runs, I decided to try some other testing tools. OCCT now consistently reports an error after about 45 mins on these settings:

CPU: 4.1GHz (328x12.5) 1.425V
CPU/NB: 2.95GHz 1.4V
HT: 2.29GHz
RAM: 1748MHz 1.71V

Based on my cooling and temps, I think I have some room to increase voltage if need be. The question is where. Upping the Vcore to 1.45V produced the same results and I have been running 4.1GHz @ 4.125V for a long time now.

My most recent change (about a month ago) was upping the HT and reducing the CPU multi to try to push my RAM. Doing so required an increase in my CPU/NB voltage as well. Do you think I need to up the voltage there further? I just ran a couple memtests and it passed.

Is there a maximum to the bus speed? Is 328MHz too high? I think I have a pretty decent motherboard. Would upping the northbridge voltage have any effect? It is at stock now.

I'm looking for any way to figure out what to tweak to eliminate this last little bit of instability that I didn't really even notice before today. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Penryn

Ok, so I got my H50 on, temps hit 62C during linx with 1 fan in push config. Idle at 40C but my ambient is really high... so this may not be accurate as can be. 30C ambient... maybe more.

Dang socal heat 8(.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klaxian* 
Hello all,

I have been lurking and posting here for some time. I was quite happy with my OC until today and I'm hoping someone can help. I recently started SMP folding and it appears that running [email protected] for long periods uncovered some system instability that I didn't know existed.

My sig rig was previously prime95 stable for about 4-5 hours so I thought I was out of the woods. After a few [email protected] crashes during long runs, I decided to try some other testing tools. OCCT now consistently reports an error after about 45 mins on these settings:

CPU: 4.1GHz (328x12.5) 1.425V
CPU/NB: 2.95GHz 1.4V
HT: 2.29GHz
RAM: 1748MHz 1.71V

Based on my cooling and temps, I think I have some room to increase voltage if need be. The question is where. Upping the Vcore to 1.45V produced the same results and I have been running 4.1GHz @ 4.125V for a long time now.

My most recent change (about a month ago) was upping the HT and reducing the CPU multi to try to push my RAM. Doing so required an increase in my CPU/NB voltage as well. Do you think I need to up the voltage there further? I just ran a couple memtests and it passed.

Is there a maximum to the bus speed? Is 328MHz too high? I think I have a pretty decent motherboard. Would upping the northbridge voltage have any effect? It is at stock now.

I'm looking for any way to figure out what to tweak to eliminate this last little bit of instability that I didn't really even notice before today. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks!

Looks to me like you may need more vcore or more cpu/nb voltage or the ram is too high.....or possibly even that FSB is not completely stable.

I'd start with the vcore...you probably really need closer to 1.5v for that OC, then look to the memory(either cpu/nb voltage or dram speed).


----------



## alegelos

Hi here is my 1055t OC

i will try ine the next 5 minuts your OC, maybe i cant get 4.1ghz (dont think so







)


----------



## klaxian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Looks to me like you may need more vcore or more cpu/nb voltage or the ram is too high.....or possibly even that FSB is not completely stable.

I'd start with the vcore...you probably really need closer to 1.5v for that OC, then look to the memory(either cpu/nb voltage or dram speed).

Thanks for the input. I tested each component individually with a 1 hour OCCT test (because prime95 passed 4 hours already and isn't helpful). It failed at the same point every time except when I reduced the RAM clock. I tried upping the voltage even more on the RAM, but it still failed and I didn't want to go any higher. Seem like I inadvertently hit the ceiling on my memory, but it was so close to stable that it was hard to detect at first.

Every test I've run over the past few months has shown no problems with my Vcore at 4.1GHz. However, I switched back to my previous settings (316x13) and I'm running a loooong prime95 blend test today to make sure it's 100% stable before messing with anything else. I'd like to get to 4.2GHz on the CPU and 1700MHz on the RAM at least, but we'll see how much heat that generates.


----------



## hawkeeyee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crossy82* 
Lol,duh,i see you have sorry.What case are you using?You could try IC Diamond,better than artic silver.

i have zalman gs1000 with 3x outake (2x top [email protected], rear 1x FLX on ULNA) + 1 bottom intake NF-1200 on ULNA

well frio on 2500RPM gives me in prime [email protected] which is good but its loud as hell...I will try today 2xNF-1200 on it and if temperatures will be high I will buy magma tomorrow


----------



## crossy82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee*


i have zalman gs1000 with 3x outake (2x top [email protected], rear 1x FLX on ULNA) + 1 bottom intake NF-1200 on ULNA

well frio on 2500RPM gives me in prime [email protected] which is good but its loud as hell...I will try today 2xNF-1200 on it and if temperatures will be high I will buy magma tomorrow


Have you got turbo core switched off and all voltages manually set?

I have the frio but not used yet,to curb the noise i am replacing the fans with 130cfm scythes which are quieter and more powerfull,these can also be attacted to mobo or fan controler and adjusted easier.


----------



## hawkeeyee

I dont have that option in BIOS (asus m3a79-T deluxe), but manual OC never kicks in turbo core, so OC Mhz are still same and yes voltage are manually set.
I think I will change fans with magmas.

Im messing with OC now but it seems I cant get more than [email protected] (bios) 1.42 in loadt (everest)

I dont know if it is coz mobo (even some guys had OC 4000,4400 with this mobo) or PSU (seasonic SII 500W) or just I had bad luck with my 1055T

edit: so now im running [email protected] -1.3V (bios), 1.346 everest
cant get more than that,maybe new mobo would solved that...even though im happy


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee*


I dont have that option in BIOS (asus m3a79-T deluxe), but manual OC never kicks in turbo core, so OC Mhz are still same and yes voltage are manually set.
I think I will change fans with magmas.

Im messing with OC now but it seems I cant get more than [email protected] (bios) 1.42 in loadt (everest)

I dont know if it is coz mobo (even some guys had OC 4000,4400 with this mobo) or PSU (seasonic SII 500W) or just I had bad luck with my 1055T

edit: so now im running [email protected] -1.3V (bios), 1.346 everest
cant get more than that,maybe new mobo would solved that...even though im happy










If you've got a lot of case fans and 2x DVD drives paired with that 1055T/5850/2xHDD's you're going to be pushing that PSU.


----------



## ny_driver

Yeah, it is easy to run 2 PSUs to take some strain off the main PSU. That's what I do.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee*


I dont have that option in BIOS (asus m3a79-T deluxe), but manual OC never kicks in turbo core, so OC Mhz are still same and yes voltage are manually set.
I think I will change fans with magmas.

Im messing with OC now but it seems I cant get more than [email protected] (bios) 1.42 in loadt (everest)

I dont know if it is coz mobo (even some guys had OC 4000,4400 with this mobo) or PSU (seasonic SII 500W) or just I had bad luck with my 1055T

edit: so now im running [email protected] -1.3V (bios), 1.346 everest
cant get more than that,maybe new mobo would solved that...even though im happy










I'm pretty sure you can disable turbo core by setting the multiplier at a whole number as opposed to a decimal.


----------



## hawkeeyee

will try that, thanks

well whole PC should have consumption around 400W in load, so maybe PSU isnt problem even though it has 3y
5850 should start underclocked 150/300 so it should take much W
I cant even get to win if I have more than 3738

I bought 2 enermax magma today and at 1500RPM it can cool down 1055T same as stock fans at 2500RPM in linx. at 1000RPM - almost I cant heard them it has 57c

so I pretty happy now with frio + 2 magma


----------



## kromar

hey i have a problem with my setup while folding, maybe some of you could take a look at this http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-speakers.html and see if anyone has ever had this problem or has an idea what could cause the problem. thanks in advance


----------



## makingoneup

Hey,
I was wondering if it would be safe to leave CPU VDD Voltage at 1.425, I currently have that as the only voltage change, and have a stable 4ghz. When I look at HWMonitor, it says I have a Max of 1.51V running to the VCore. Should I try and manually change the voltages or leave it with that VDD?
Thanks.


----------



## Haleskater

Update on my rig:

clear side panel and 2x A.C.Ryan Backfire4 fans

got alot of cable management to do, order loads of extention cables and stuff should be done on the weekend for more pics and also Rockr69's false floor/HDD cover cant wait









Flash off:










Flash on:


----------



## klaxian

So I have thought my OC was stable for a while now, but since I recently started folding, my system freezes about once per day - clearly not stable. The problem is that stress test tools all run successfully for hours without reporting a problem. Granted I haven't run them for 12+ hours yet, but I'd like to have a better idea of what to change first.

My most recent failed attempt:
4.1GHz (316x13) CPU @ 1.45V
2.88GHz CPU/NB @ 1.35V
1.68GHz RAM @ 1.65V
2000-2200 HT

My voltages are a little higher than previously because I'm trying to get something 100% stable - anything 







Again, prime95, LinX, memtest, and OCCT pass for about 3-4 hours.

What is left to change? All the tests I've run indicate that my CPU will run 4.1GHz at 1.425V so I even ticket it up one notch just to be sure. From research and experience, my system should be able to run with the above settings, but it's only 99.9% (not 100%) stable with those.

Any ideas what I should try next? Under what conditions should I raise the HT or NB (not CPU/NB) voltages? Is my FSB too high? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
clear side panel and 2x A.C.Ryan Backfire4 fans

That looks really slick by the way


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klaxian* 
Any ideas what I should try next? Under what conditions should I raise the HT or NB (not CPU/NB) voltages? Is my FSB too high? Please help. Thanks.

My CPU-NB is not stable at 2400GHz with 1.3v... you may want to try dropping it a multiplier or two. Other than that, crank the vCore.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klaxian* 
So I have thought my OC was stable for a while now, but since I recently started folding, my system freezes about once per day - clearly not stable. The problem is that stress test tools all run successfully for hours without reporting a problem. Granted I haven't run them for 12+ hours yet, but I'd like to have a better idea of what to change first.

My most recent failed attempt:
4.1GHz (316x13) CPU @ 1.45V
2.88GHz CPU/NB @ 1.35V
1.68GHz RAM @ 1.65V
2000-2200 HT

My voltages are a little higher than previously because I'm trying to get something 100% stable - anything







Again, prime95, LinX, memtest, and OCCT pass for about 3-4 hours.

What is left to change? All the tests I've run indicate that my CPU will run 4.1GHz at 1.425V so I even ticket it up one notch just to be sure. From research and experience, my system should be able to run with the above settings, but it's only 99.9% (not 100%) stable with those.

Any ideas what I should try next? Under what conditions should I raise the HT or NB (not CPU/NB) voltages? Is my FSB too high? Please help. Thanks.

Increase your CPU/NB voltage one more notch.


----------



## so_bad

*My 1055T*

FSB/Multiplier: 260
CPU Speed: 3.652 MHz
NB Speed: 2.087 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.35v
CPU-NB Voltage: default
RAM Speed: 1.739 MHz
Motherboard: Asus M4A89GTD Pro/USB3
Model: 125w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1413581


----------



## groodal

Attachment 174650
Some LED fans recently added
+ a fancontroller
Attachment 174652
Inside rig =) (before fans where added)
Attachment 174651

what do u think?


----------



## hawkeeyee

so far

FSB/Multiplier: 267
CPU Speed: 3.738 MHz
NB Speed: 2.136 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.3v (bios), 1.328 (cpuz). load is jumping to 1.36,1.42
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.28
RAM Speed: 890 MHz
Motherboard: Asus M3A79-T deluxe
Model: 125w

there should be another bios for my mobo,so maybe bigger OC is comming


----------



## groodal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee* 
so far

FSB/Multiplier: 267
CPU Speed: 3.738 MHz
NB Speed: 2.136 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.3v (bios), 1.328 (cpuz). load is jumping to 1.36,1.42
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.28
RAM Speed: 890 MHz
Motherboard: Asus M3A79-T deluxe
Model: 125w

there should be another bios for my mobo,so maybe bigger OC is comming









I got the same thing, the voltage along with the base clock is jumping up and down under load. it never drops under BiOS settings.

my voltage is set to 1,5V but it jumps to around 1,560V

I really want to know what is doing this!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Did you turn off C&Q and C1E and set your Windows Power Mode to 'High Performance'?

Increases in vcore under load (either partial or full load) can be traced usually to CPU PLL/VDDA (which doesn't do as good as job) and also LLC (more than likely the cause).

If your multi's are changing then you haven't:

*Turned off the 'Turbo Core' feature
*Turned off C&Q along with C1E
*Updated your BIOS


----------



## groodal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Did you turn off C&Q and C1E and set your Windows Power Mode to 'High Performance'?

Increases in vcore under load (either partial or full load) can be traced usually to CPU PLL/VDDA (which doesn't do as good as job) and also LLC (more than likely the cause).

If your multi's are changing then you haven't:

*Turned off the 'Turbo Core' feature
*Turned off C&Q along with C1E
*Updated your BIOS

i did a Bios update, but nothing happened, Windows set to High Performance, C&Q off but what is C1E? x)


----------



## GanjaSMK

C1E controls P-States of the processor to save power.


----------



## groodal

I went in to Bios and i found C1E Support, but a wase'nt able to choose an option, it was all grey and unreachable, but it said disabled though..


----------



## hawkeeyee

hmm where can I find Windows Power Mode? never find it...win 7 64bit

I have latest bios avaliable 1609 beta - I dont have option for turbo core on/off, my Mhz is never jumping, under load is still same

CnQ and CE1 disabled


----------



## groodal

start -> write "power options" and you got it! ; )
i got Bios 1606 btw


----------



## GanjaSMK

@Hawkeeyee

Go to your control panel (if it looks like there are only 10-12 large icons, chose 'View: Small Icons' near top right corner) and then click 'Power Options'. You can make your changes there.

groodal beat me too it!









@groodal

I'll find your manual in a few here and see what things look like in your BIOS. Will edit this post in a bit, check back.


----------



## groodal

i ran a 3dmark vantage bench some days ago:
Fully stable clocks:
Attachment 174686

780mhz gpu:
Attachment 174685

@hawkeeyee
Wow, thanks.. I'm stunned


----------



## GanjaSMK

@groodal

In your BIOS you have a CPU Over Voltage option which you need to set to stop the voltage from fluctuating or overvolting more than you want it to. Should be under the Advanced/Jumper Free Configuration page.


----------



## groodal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
@groodal

In your BIOS you have a CPU Over Voltage option which you need to set to stop the voltage from fluctuating or overvolting more than you want it to. Should be under the Advanced/Jumper Free Configuration page.

Thank you, i'll se what i can find, and i O u one


----------



## koven

guys, is this legit? the real 95w?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...=21-78235808-2


----------



## groodal

@koven
for me, this looks like the real 95Watt cpu : )

@GanjaSMK
I did not find the option you thought of, but i found the right option though








in my Bios it is called *CPU Load-Line Calibration*. it was set to auto, and i tried ti disable it and run Prime95 Blend, and it was *unstabe before 1st test finished*.
afterall i'll leave this on Auto.

anyways thanks for helping!


----------



## kcuestag

Hey there.

I currently have my X6 1055T @ :

- Clock: 3.8Ghz
- HT Link: 2200Mhz
- NB: 2466Mhz
- Vcore: 1.4v

And I wanted to ask, is it normal to get only 65-66Gflops on Linx? I also get weird PPD while Folding, lower than average people









Anything I can do to improve it? I've seen people with same clocks as me 3.8Ghz and getting better performance :/


----------



## groodal

@kcuestag
Keep HT Link as close to 2000 mhz as possible, and push NB a little further, you'll se a difference since you're running [email protected] 1600mhz ; ) mine is nearly 3ghz.
I don't know if any of this will fix your problem, but it's a suggestion


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
@kcuestag
Keep HT Link as close to 2000 mhz as possible, and push NB a little further, you'll se a difference since you're running [email protected] 1600mhz ; ) mine is nearly 3ghz.
I don't know if any of this will fix your problem, but it's a suggestion









My RAM is at 1460Mhz right now (If I put multiplier 1 notch up, it goes above 1800MHz and it's not stable).

Should I then put the HT down to 2Ghz and up the NB?

Would I gain any performance at all for lowering Ht link? :/


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Increases in vcore under load (either partial or full load) can be traced usually to CPU PLL/VDDA (which doesn't do as good as job) and also *LLC* (more than likely the cause).
*snip*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
@GanjaSMK
I did not find the option you thought of, but i found the right option though








in my Bios it is called *CPU Load-Line Calibration*. it was set to auto, and i tried ti disable it and run Prime95 Blend, and it was *unstabe before 1st test finished*.
afterall i'll leave this on Auto.
:

I mentioned that!







Auto is not the best option, there should be %'s listed and you'd have to fiddle with them to find the best fit. Usually people use a low % like 5-20% to get the desired results they seek.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
My RAM is at 1460Mhz right now (If I put multiplier 1 notch up, it goes above 1800MHz and it's not stable).

Should I then put the HT down to 2Ghz and up the NB?

Would I gain any performance at all for lowering Ht link? :/

General consensus is to keep the HT as close to 2000 as possible - it's been shown to decrease performance the higher you take it. It's good between 1800-2200.

If you increase your CPU/NB you will notice an increase in performance with your RAM, a faster 'snappy' feel of Windows, and it will help improve application/game performance when less than all six cores are being used - probably a little boost even when they are.

You want your CPU/NB @ 3xDRAM - so 1600Mhz RAM (800) x 3 = 2400. You can go higher if you like and it seems the sweet spot is 2700~3000. Increase your CPU/NB voltage if you find instability.


----------



## groodal

overclocking HT Link does not affect anything, so you'll keep it as near 2ghz as possible.
And NB, you can push it, and see if you get an effect of it. mine is @ 3ghz and it was a huge difference in benches and also made Windows feel "snappier"


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
General consensus is to keep the HT as close to 2000 as possible - it's been shown to decrease performance the higher you take it. It's good between 1800-2200.

If you increase your CPU/NB you will notice an increase in performance with your RAM, a faster 'snappy' feel of Windows, and it will help improve application/game performance when less than all six cores are being used - probably a little boost even when they are.

You want your CPU/NB @ 3xDRAM - so 1600Mhz RAM (800) x 3 = 2400. You can go higher if you like and it seems the sweet spot is 2700~3000. Increase your CPU/NB voltage if you find instability.

Thanks for the help. I'll try that tomorrow once I have some free time









Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
overclocking HT Link does not affect anything, so you'll keep it as near 2ghz as possible.
And NB, you can push it, and see if you get an effect of it, but it would'nt be that big. Are you running dual channel ddr3?

Yeah, it 's dual channel.

My NB runs a little bit warm already @ 2400Mhz, so I definitely don't want to push it to 3Ghz


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Thanks for the help. I'll try that tomorrow once I have some free time









Yeah, it 's dual channel.

My NB runs a little bit warm already @ 2400Mhz, so I definitely don't want to push it to 3Ghz









Your NB and CPU/NB are two different things. It's running warm because your HTT is increased.

Mine runs hot too, @ 300 it idles @ 35-39 depending on ambients and can easily reach 50c+ on load.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Your NB and CPU/NB are two different things. It's running warm because your HTT is increased.

Mine runs hot too, @ 300 it idles @ 35-39 depending on ambients.

What you mean enable CPU-NB? You mean the CPU-NB voltage?

Or the NB?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
What you mean enable CPU-NB? You mean the CPU-NB voltage?

Or the NB?

I'm not sure what you're asking?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I'm not sure what you're asking?









So you're saying:

HT Link close to 2Ghz
NB to like 2400-2700

Right?


----------



## GanjaSMK

CPU/NB yes, not NB.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
CPU/NB yes, not NB.









I don't think I have an option on main page to increase CPU/NB, I only see the CPU/NB Voltage I think.

I'll check it later, but I am sure I only see NB and HT link to increase, not CPU/NB :/


----------



## hawkeeyee

so how should I set up - CPU VDDA?
options I have - auto, 2.5, 2.6, 2.7,2.8

thanks


----------



## GanjaSMK

@hawkeeyee

I would leave it at 'Auto'. Your board should feed it well enough on auto. Increasing it generally does little to help boost vcore under load.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I don't think I have an option on main page to increase CPU/NB, I only see the CPU/NB Voltage I think.

I'll check it later, but I am sure I only see NB and HT link to increase, not CPU/NB :/


you are confusing yourself a lot

one thing is the "NB" that is the NB of the MOBO itself, that one with the heat sink right about the middle of the MOBO.

and another thing is the "CPU-NB" that is the NB of the CPU that controls the RAM that is why is know as CPU-NB but actually is the IMC (integrated memory contoller)

and there's voltages options for the CPU-NB (the one in the cpu) and NB, the one on the MOBO


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christoph*


you are confusing yourself a lot

one thing is the "NB" that is the NB of the MOBO itself, that one with the heat sink right about the middle of the MOBO.

and another thing is the "CPU-NB" that is the NB of the CPU that controls the RAM that is why is know as CPU-NB but actually is the IMC (integrated memory contoller)

and there's voltages options for the CPU-NB (the one in the cpu) and NB, the one on the MOBO


Thank you for the answer.

So if I am right, I should leave it at:

14x 272 fsb -> 3.8Ghz
HT Link -> As close to 2000Mhz as possible
NB -> 2400Mhz ?

And just up the CPU-NB Voltage? That's it?

Sorry if I keep asking same questions, I am just confused.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Yes, you got it right.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Yes, you got it right.










Ok great, thanks guys.

I will also try to OC it to 4Ghz later now that I have the Noctua NH-D14, my only concern is I need like 1.5v







Will that degrade the chip fast?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Not likely. You'll upgrade far before that chip degrades.


----------



## kcuestag

Alright thank you for the help guys


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Ok great, thanks guys.

I will also try to OC it to 4Ghz later now that I have the Noctua NH-D14, my only concern is I need like 1.5v







Will that degrade the chip fast?


You don't have to worry about degrading the CPU that's a myth. CPU's don't degrade and they rarely ever die even after many years of use. You have a great case and decent heatsink/fan, what are your temps like at 1.5v?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


You don't have to worry about degrading the CPU that's a myth. CPU's don't degrade and they rarely ever die even after many years of use. You have a great case and decent heatsink/fan, what are your temps like at 1.5v?


Load about 50-54ÂºC deppending on the ambient temp really..

Are they good?


----------



## Casey Ryback

FSB/Multiplier: 292 x 14
CPU Speed: 4088Mhz
NB Speed: 2336
HT: 2044
CPU Voltage: CPUZ 1.52 Bios 1.4875
NB Voltage: 1.4
RAM Speed: 1128Mhz 7-7-7-20-21 2T
Motherboard: Asrock890gx Extreme3
Model: 125w 
CPU Cooler: Coolermaster V6GT

http://s764.photobucket.com/albums/x...k.png&newest=1

Its not the best thought id throw it in though might be able to push more when freezing cold im not sure on the voltages are the ones in the list off CPUZ or off their bios' id like to know then ill know how much i can push my chip lol! thanks


----------



## hawkeeyee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Load about 50-54ÂºC deppending on the ambient temp really..

Are they good?


noctuas on full RPM?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee*


noctuas on full RPM?


Nah, like 85%, that's whyy I said 50-54ÂºC


----------



## hawkeeyee

at least I know how good frio is







even though I have only OC 3738


----------



## CerealKillah

Hi guys. I am new here (but not new to building PC's and stuff).

I just pulled the trigger on a x6 1055T from Newegg. I was hoping for some feedback on my Mobo and Ram choices.

I went with the ASRock ASRock 870 EXTREME3 for my mobo. This will be my first ASRock board.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157198

I went with Mushkin Enhanced Blackline RAM because it looks to have nice tight timings at reasonable voltages.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226135

Any thoughts on these choices? I was trying to keep things within a budget. My goal is 4ghz with these components. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## alienguts

ASRocks are pretty good from my experience. never tried the mushkin but I think you may have a difficult time hitting 4ghz with 1333 ram. IDK about the 870 vs 890 but I just hit 4ghz on my 1055t


----------



## CerealKillah

Really? Well dang it. Guess I bought the wrong memory then. I was paying closer attention to the timings than the speeds.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
ASRocks are pretty good from my experience. never tried the mushkin but I think you may have a difficult time hitting 4ghz with 1333 ram. IDK about the 870 vs 890 but I just hit 4ghz on my 1055t



















What does 1333Mhz RAM have to do with 4Ghz or stability?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 









What does 1333Mhz RAM have to do with 4Ghz or stability?

FSB my friend.

You will need to lower the RAM speed, and you better get 1600Mhz if you want to hit over some nice OC.


----------



## CerealKillah

So did I just totally screw myself by getting the 1333 memory? I guess I should have done more research


----------



## GanjaSMK

If you're running 1333, there's no reason you can't get the same clocks with 1600Mhz RAM. It's just a lower divider.

So @ 300 you have 1200 instead of 1600; @ 286 - 1144 and @ 250 you still get 1333...

It's more a matter of how fast the RAM is versus what kind of clocks might be restricted.


----------



## CerealKillah

GanjaSMK - That was my understanding from what I read up on overclocking on a non BE processor. I read having tight timings was preferred to higher speeds. These were about as tight as I could find.

My current setup (720 BE running at 3.6 on a DDR2 Biostar board) was a simple multiplier change. I wanted a bigger O/C challenge this time around, so I sent with a 1055T as opposed to the 4 core parts in the same price range.


----------



## GanjaSMK

A BE chips has unlocked multi's so you can adjust them no matter what. With a non BE chip your mutli's are locked and tied to everything the FSB does.

So for instance if you want t overclock the 1055T to 3.5Ghz with 1333Mhz RAM, you'll just set 250x14 and set your DRAM multi to 5.33 or if it's a multi it will be the lowest you can select. which will equate to 1333.

The DRAM dividers don't work the same as the CPU/NB or HT Link.

DRAM = Multi x FSB / 3 ie: 8x300/3=800 (1600Mhz RAM)


----------



## CerealKillah

Looks like I should have bought the 1600 stuff. Oh well. I will see what I can get out of it anyway.


----------



## GanjaSMK

You didn't make a bad choice CerealKillah, you're only missing out on RAM performance, which, with tightened timings can be made negligent anyways.

1333 @ CL6 = 1600 @ CL7

You'll be able to push your RAM a little bit anyways and overall you'll gain more performance by increasing your CPU/NB than having faster RAM.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
You didn't make a bad choice CerealKillah, you're only missing out on RAM performance, which, with tightened timings can be made negligent anyways.

1333 @ CL6 = 1600 @ CL7

You'll be able to push your RAM a little bit anyways and overall you'll gain more performance by increasing your CPU/NB than having faster RAM.

In reality, GanjaSMK, you are right.

The difference is still in the rating. Why is 1800 and 2100 memory so much more expensive? we allll know why!!


----------



## CerealKillah

Anyone have some real experience with the ASRock 870 board?

I almost went with the Asus 870 board (yeah, I am cheap!), but the ASRock looked to have better mosfet cooling.


----------



## alienguts

Well ASRock and ASUS are no doubt affiliated. More of a consumer board. ASRock used to literally have no customer service but they may have stepped it up. Seems to me when a company lacks customer service, you get a better product at a lower price. As long as the RMA/Return policies honored!


----------



## kcuestag

The motherboard looks good, don't know about their RMA support though, but mobo definitely looks good.

That Mushkin RAM with tight timings look good too


----------



## klaxian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Increase your CPU/NB voltage one more notch.

Thanks for the suggestion. However, after more research, I discovered that several of my settings were not quite 100% stable (but close). Only after I began [email protected] 24/7 did I notice the problem.

For anyone else who might be stuck, make sure you are truly stressing your system enough to expose instability. I previously thought a standard prime95 blend test for 3-4 hours was sufficient, but I was wrong. I now run a custom prime95 blend (3 threads), LinX (3 threads), and furmark all at the same time. I make sure that that prime95 and LinX combined utilize just about all my memory and I run the test for 8-12 hours minimum. This stresses the CPU, RAM, and IMC pretty thoroughly and it has identified even the slightest instability sooner and more reliably.

With my new testing strategy, I have been able to get to much better stability point and the infrequent crashes have ceased. I was even able to find a speedier configuration with lower RAM timings that works great for me.

Hopefully these details of my experience will help someone else in a similar situation. Cheers!


----------



## hawkeeyee

i have found advanced clock calibration in my bios..is this only for phenom I or as well phenom II?

thanks


----------



## kcuestag

Hello guys.

I currently have following OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417724

With Noctua NH-D14 I get a load temp with [email protected] of 51-53ÂºC

But I have a few questions, hopefully you could answer them for me:

- Is it a good OC?

- Will that high voltage degrade my chip fast? I want it to last at least 2 years









- Is the RAM speed ok too? I mean is it enough? If I put it higher it's not stable, it's a BIOS issue that hopefully they'll fix soon on my boar.d

Thank you,
Kevin.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee* 
i have found advanced clock calibration in my bios..is this only for phenom I or as well phenom II?

thanks

It was for Phenom I chips originally and is built directly into your Phenom II chip physically; there is no need to use/enable it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Hello guys.

I currently have following OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417724

With Noctua NH-D14 I get a load temp with [email protected] of 51-53ÂºC

But I have a few questions, hopefully you could answer them for me:

- Is it a good OC?

- Will that high voltage degrade my chip fast? I want it to last at least 2 years









- Is the RAM speed ok too? I mean is it enough? If I put it higher it's not stable, it's a BIOS issue that hopefully they'll fix soon on my boar.d

Thank you,
Kevin.

It's fine - perfectly fine! But didn't we go through this before?! 4Ghz is great but your RAM speed is slow.

If you want 4Ghz, leave it be, if you want faster RAM performance; drop to something like 3.8 or 3.9 (because the difference in performance of CPU speed won't be as noticeable as the increase in performance as RAM speed will be).

So it's up to you!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
It was for Phenom I chips originally and is built directly into your Phenom II chip physically; there is no need to use/enable it.

It's fine - perfectly fine! But didn't we go through this before?! 4Ghz is great but your RAM speed is slow.

If you want 4Ghz, leave it be, if you want faster RAM performance; drop to something like 3.8 or 3.9 (because the difference in performance of CPU speed won't be as noticeable as the increase in performance as RAM speed will be).

So it's up to you!

On [email protected] I noticed an increase of almost 3k points.

Do you think such low RAM speed (I heard for AMD that Tighter Timings > Ram Speed) will affect my gaming?


----------



## GanjaSMK

No. I doubt it, and if it did, maybe by a whole 1-3 FPS.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


No. I doubt it, and if it did, maybe by a whole 1-3 FPS.


Then what is the reason you'd prefer more RAM speed over 200Mhz CPU clock? Just wondering.

If it improves my [email protected], and doesn't really affect my gaming, then I don't mind getting low ram speed but tighter timings hehe.

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Then what is the reason you'd prefer more RAM speed over 200Mhz CPU clock? Just wondering.

If it improves my [email protected], and doesn't really affect my gaming, then I don't mind getting low ram speed but tighter timings hehe.

Thank you for all the help.


If you're enjoying 200~ Mhz more on your CPU cycle, definitely [email protected] would make use of it. Gaming would not.

Remember, theres not much difference in 1333 vs 1600 if timings can be nicely tightened. But know this: Just as 1333 CL6 roughly = 1600 CL7, 1600 @ CL6 beats both out. At 1140 vs 1333, you might be working at CL5 when really to achieve the same performance you want CL4 - but that's nearly all but impossible to achieve with DDR3.

If [email protected] is important to you then I suggest you leave it!

For me, I would prefer to have a faster overall system and that requires faster RAM since [email protected] isn't my thing.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
If you're enjoying 200~ Mhz more on your CPU cycle, definitely [email protected] would make use of it. Gaming would not.

Remember, theres not much difference in 1333 vs 1600 if timings can be nicely tightened. But know this: Just as 1333 CL6 roughly = 1600 CL7, 1600 @ CL6 beats both out. At 1140 vs 1333, you might be working at CL5 when really to achieve the same performance you want CL4 - but that's nearly all but impossible to achieve with DDR3.

If [email protected] is important to you then I suggest you leave it!

For me, I would prefer to have a faster overall system and that requires faster RAM since [email protected] isn't my thing.









I was running my ram at 1451mhz 6-7-7-18-11 timings. Messed around with it at 1800mhz and 9-9-9-24-40

Can't say that I noticed anything different between the two.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
I was running my ram at 1451mhz 6-7-7-18-11 timings. Messed around with it at 1800mhz and 9-9-9-24-40

Can't say that I noticed anything different between the two.

You would in benchmarks!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


You would in benchmarks!










Actually I did memmtest and I believe 1800 mhz with looser timings was faster.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm so happy guys, I was able to lower voltage of 4.1Ghz from 1.52v to 1.5v still stable heheh.

Still having the RAM issue though, updates BIOS from F8k to F8l beta gigabyte told me it would be fixed with that, but it was a totall bull*****







I couldn't even Oc to 3.8ghz with that bios... no matter what OC i gave, even 3.4Ghz, it would not boost saying Oc failure -.- So I decided to roll back to F8k.


----------



## so_bad

My new results:

FSB/Multiplier: 308 / 13
CPU Speed: 4.004 MHz
NB Speed: 1.848 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.39v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1,20v
RAM Speed: 1.642 MHz
Motherboard: Asus M4A89GTD Pro/USB3
Model: 125w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419454










They are good?


----------



## kcuestag

WoW, 1.4v for 4Ghz? That's an awesome chip, did you make sure it was fully stable?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *so_bad* 
My new results:

FSB/Multiplier: 308 / 13
CPU Speed: 4.004 MHz
NB Speed: 1.848 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.39v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1,20v
RAM Speed: 1.642 MHz
Motherboard: Asus M4A89GTD Pro/USB3
Model: 125w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419454










They are good?

Try increasing the NB frequency to ~3000MHz and the HT(rated FSB) to no more than ~2400MHz. Should be better.









I personally doubt it's stable with 1.39v.


----------



## so_bad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
WoW, 1.4v for 4Ghz? That's an awesome chip, did you make sure it was fully stable?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Try increasing the NB frequency to ~3000MHz and the HT(rated FSB) to no more than ~2400MHz. Should be better.









I personally doubt it's stable with 1.39v.

Hi!

How I could check if is 100% stable? Which softwares?

Playing games (like COD 4 and MOHA) and everything, is ok. No crashes or BSOD etc.

@*ny_driver*
How I could implement that frequency, if I already change the multiplier? Could explain me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ny_driver

I did not say exactly those frequencies. With 308x13, try 2464 and 3080.









EDIT: and try prime95 blend test for 8 hours. But set your computer so it does not automatically restart when it BSOD. Then you can try to figure out the problem. You're probably going to need a little more vcore would be my guess. Closer to 1.5v, but if it runs all your games and everything who cares is what I say these days.


----------



## so_bad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I did not say exactly those frequencies. With 308x13, try 2464 and 3080.









EDIT: and try prime95 blend test for 8 hours. But set your computer so it does not automatically restart when it BSOD. Then you can try to figure out the problem. You're probably going to need a little more vcore would be my guess. Closer to 1.5v, but if it runs all your games and everything who cares is what I say these days.









Ok, I will run Prime95 over night. Made frequency changes:










Tomorow I'm back.

Thanks and sorry my very poor english..!


----------



## ny_driver

I see you have figured it out


----------



## kcuestag

I am pretty sure if you run Prime 95 or Linx for at least an hour it won't be stable for even 20 minutes, that voltage is really low for 4Ghz, normally you'd need at least 1.47v (More likely 1.5v)


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


thuban thuban thuban!


thubaaaaaaaan!! : D


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I am pretty sure if you run Prime 95 or Linx for at least an hour it won't be stable for even 20 minutes, that voltage is really low for 4Ghz, normally you'd need at least 1.47v (More likely 1.5v)


4.0GHz with 1.4V is definitely possible for some. I am running it with 1.425V and I was about 99% stable at 4.1GHz with the same voltage. This is prime95 + LinX + furmark stable for 8-12 hours.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klaxian* 
4.0GHz with 1.4V is definitely possible for some. I am running it with 1.425V and I was about 99% stable at 4.1GHz with the same voltage. This is prime95 + LinX + furmark stable for 8-12 hours.

95W or 125W version?

I lowered vcore from 1.52v to 1.47v and so far it is being nice with [email protected] for 30 minutes 100% on all cores:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420694

NB is at 2500Mhz (Not exact, but somewhere in 25xxMhz)

And NB voltage is at 1.180v

Is it a better OC? Will my Pc last longer with lowering vcore from 1.5v to 1.47v?

If it is stable for folding at least 2 more hours, I will try and lower it to 1.45v


----------



## Freakn

I'd let it run for atleast 1 full WU if not 2 if your going to fold 24/7 on it, as you know the pressure builds over time.


----------



## _REAPER_

Has anyone been able to get the 1055T past 4.2ghz if so pls provide bios settings it would be much appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


I'd let it run for atleast 1 full WU if not 2 if your going to fold 24/7 on it, as you know the pressure builds over time.


I woke up and it's done already 2 WU's









I might try lowering it to 1.45v and see if that's stable too or not.


----------



## kcuestag

Hey guys.

I was able to achieve this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1421242

Lowered the 4Ghz to 1.45v and so far it's been stable for the last 4 hours with [email protected] all cores on 100%. Not bad







(I'll wait until it finishes the whole WU in like 5 hours then i'll be happy to see it stable ^^)

Also I was able to lower the RAM timings to 6-7-6-15-1T @ 1.65v







(Default is 9-9-9-24-2T, not bad huh?







)

I wanted 6-7-6-12 , but for some reason on my Motherboard anything below 15 doesn't exist, why?









Anyways, I think I should be very happy now, it's a great OC in my opinion, and great timings.

Looking better now?


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


95W or 125W version?


I have the 125W.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


NB is at 2500Mhz (Not exact, but somewhere in 25xxMhz) And NB voltage is at 1.180v


I assume you mean the CPU/NB (aka IMC). Keep in mind that the NB voltage setting in your BIOS does not affect the IMC. You should not need to change from the default on the NB. I think some can run with the default voltage on the CPU/NB up to around 2500MHz also. However, you will need to increase voltage higher than that. I run 2860MHz at 1.375V stable. It is not recommended to go over 1.4V on air.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Is it a better OC? Will my Pc last longer with lowering vcore from 1.5v to 1.47v? If it is stable for folding at least 2 more hours, I will try and lower it to 1.45v


Lower voltage is always better for cooling and longevity of your parts. However, I doubt you will notice that much of a difference in the lifespan of your CPU with a 0.03V reduction. It will reduce heat though.

I wouldn't use folding as your only test for stability, and I wouldn't count something as 100% folding stable unless it passes stress tests for 8-12 hours minimum (let it run overnight). I suggest you run prime95, LinX, and furmark at the same time. Make sure that LinX and prime95 combined are utilizing all of your physical memory. This approach will stress the CPU, RAM, IMC, and NB. You should discover any instability sooner as well.

Good luck.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klaxian*


I have the 125W.

I assume you mean the CPU/NB (aka IMC). Keep in mind that the NB voltage setting in your BIOS does not affect the IMC. You should not need to change from the default on the NB. I think some can run with the default voltage on the CPU/NB up to around 2500MHz also. However, you will need to increase voltage higher than that. I run 2860MHz at 1.375V stable. It is not recommended to go over 1.4V on air.

Lower voltage is always better for cooling and longevity of your parts. However, I doubt you will notice that much of a difference in the lifespan of your CPU with a 0.03V reduction. It will reduce heat though.

I wouldn't use folding as your only test for stability, and I wouldn't count something as 100% folding stable unless it passes stress tests for 8-12 hours minimum (let it run overnight). I suggest you run prime95, LinX, and furmark at the same time. Make sure that LinX and prime95 combined are utilizing all of your physical memory. This approach will stress the CPU, RAM, IMC, and NB. You should discover any instability sooner as well.

Good luck.


Thank you









Folding has been runing for around 7 hours, I will keep it for another 5 hours or so and see if it's still stable.

Also, I don't really want to run furmark on my 5970 while I'm sleeping, because of:

- Heat
- Temps may be too high and I won't notice while it burns

Also, my 5970 is on stock right now so no need to run furmark to test it

And CPU seems to be stable.

How can I check if my RAM timings are stable?


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Also, I don't really want to run furmark on my 5970 while I'm sleeping, because of:

- Heat
- Temps may be too high and I won't notice while it burns

Also, my 5970 is on stock right now so no need to run furmark to test it


I was not suggesting furmark to test your GPU in this case (though it will). Along with the other stress test tools, it will saturate your NB. If your GPU is at stock speeds, and your system does not currently overheat, you should be fine running the combined test overnight. I normally watch the system closely for the first few minutes and keep checking over the first half hour. You will see the maximum temperature that your components reach with HWmonitor. As long as your maximum temperatures are in the safe range, you have nothing to worry about.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


How can I check if my RAM timings are stable?










Perform the tests that I previously suggested. Make sure that LinX and prime95 combined are utilizing all your available physical RAM. In prime95, this means running a "custom" test and setting the amount of RAM to use manually. You can set the memory to use in LinX as well. If you have 2600MB available after all your required programs are open, set prime95 to use 1300MB and the same for LinX. Set each application to use 3 threads. Set the priority for LinX to "Below Normal".

In prime95, larger FFTs test RAM more so set your range to something like 256-4096 if you want to focus on that component.


----------



## PeaceMaker

I can't get to 4.0 stable for the life of me. Have troubles getting 4.0 to post... What are your settings @ 4.0?


----------



## klaxian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
I can't get to 4.0 stable for the life of me. Have troubles getting 4.0 to post... What are your settings @ 4.0?

You can see my settings by clicking into my sig rig. 4.0GHz is pretty easy on these chips. I have been able to run 4.2GHz stably, but that requires a lot more voltage/heat for a relatively small gain.

Try setting your Vcore to 1.5V, CPU speed to 4.0GHz, and everything else to stock. If you can't boot with that then your motherboard may not support it or you were unlucky with your chip. Make sure you have the latest BIOS. Reduce the voltage one notch at a time until you find the lowest that runs stable.

For reference, I was able to run 4.1GHz with 1.425V 99% stable. However, when I began folding 24/7, that setup produced 1 crash per 24 hours. Backing down to 4.0GHz is 100% stable. That means prime95 + LinX + furmark 8-12 hours _and_ folding 24/7 for a week.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klaxian* 
You can see my settings by clicking into my sig rig. 4.0GHz is pretty easy on these chips. I have been able to run 4.2GHz stably, but that requires a lot more voltage/heat for a relatively small gain.

Try setting your Vcore to 1.5V, CPU speed to 4.0GHz, and everything else to stock. If you can't boot with that then your motherboard may not support it or you were unlucky with your chip. Make sure you have the latest BIOS. Reduce the voltage one notch at a time until you find the lowest that runs stable.

For reference, I was able to run 4.1GHz with 1.425V 99% stable. However, when I began folding 24/7, that setup produced 1 crash per 24 hours. Backing down to 4.0GHz is 100% stable. That means prime95 + LinX + furmark 8-12 hours _and_ folding 24/7 for a week.

I definitely couldn't do that. I raised it to 1.5v @ everything else stock and it didnt post. I am running [email protected] (not sure if i need that much vcore).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
I definitely couldn't do that. I raised it to 1.5v @ everything else stock and it didnt post. I am running [email protected] (not sure if i need that much vcore).

Lower the Vcore to 1.35v, you shouldn't need more than that (Mine does 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v).

Also, here's my last OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1421962

I changed the Northbridge Frequency to 2860Mhz







(Had it at 25xxMhz before).

Without changing any voltage, and it's rock solid Folding for the last 10 hours









I would say it's a nice OC; isn't it?

FSB 286 x14 -> 4Ghz
NB frequency: 2860MHz
HT Link: 2001Mhz
DDR3 RAM: 1140Mhz @ 6-7-6-15-1T (Default is 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2T).

Is it a nice OC?

PS: Don't suggest me higher RAM speed, I can't due to a BIOS issue with my board, waiting on Gigabyte to fix it for me on a beta bios


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
I definitely couldn't do that. I raised it to 1.5v @ everything else stock and it didnt post. I am running [email protected] (not sure if i need that much vcore).

try
fsb308
multiplier x13

vcore 1.43
cpu/nb v 1.4
nb 1.2
most else on auto including ur memory's timing
and ddr multi so your memory is closest to its rated speed.
vddr at the top of your manufacturers specs.

on another note here my cpu - stable for a couple hours of OCCT at least. still trying to push it up higher though.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1422052

edit: just booted 8-8-8-20-1T but am thinking that once I find the max FSB then I'll start pushing down the timings

unstable:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1422246


----------



## jrockut83

I am new to OC'ing and read the intro page to the club (very useful btw!). I'm having trouble with booting windows but I haven't tinkered with RAM timings very much. I have generic Corsair RAM with stock 9 9 9 24 timings and when I try to push to 250 bus (to get 3.5Ghz), the windows 7 ball things that come together freezes. However, I think the problem (from reading so much of the forum) could be leaving the voltage on auto. I was under the impression that auto would just up the voltage to required amount in order to increase the bus to whatever it's manually set to but it seems everyone here manually sets their voltages. Is this likely my problem? I have a gigabyte-ga-870a-ud3 MoBo btw. I currently have a stable config at 3.4GHz with 243 bus and 1.27 voltage. The RAM timings went to 8 8 8 20 (also left on auto) and the system currently can handle hours (I did a run of up to 6) of prime95 but one of the temps (temp1 I believe) reaches 60 - I'm not sure which temperature speedfan means by temp0 and temp1 though. It also passed a linx test and generated 62Gflops. Any help would be much appreciated! Oh and I have an OEM cooler by asetek, the 510LC. It's like a corsair h50 but weaker


----------



## kcuestag

What cooler do you have? I wouldn't recommend doing ANY OC until you buy a proper cooler.


----------



## solidus snake

jrockut83, I have the same motherboard as you and it is a pain, make sure you update your bios to F3a from gigabyte web. you can try my setup. 286.0x13 @3.7Ghz, 1.375v and cpu-nb @ 2574 1.300v and raM at 1:4 1.560v so far so good for me. good luck
btw the asetek cooler you have is fine as long as you have two fans for push and pull config. Mine is always under 50C under full load


----------



## jrockut83

The cooler is an OEM version of the corsair h50. I have the base model the 510LC which is just under a corsair h50 (I contacted asetek about this). The 550LC would have been the same as an h50 but this is one step below.

Solidus, thanks for the tip. I actually haven't done a BIOS update so thanks for the tip. I will be sure to do that


----------



## solidus snake

I also have the 510LCLC, like I said before just need two fans for push-pull. I would suggest taking one of your case fan and mount on your radiator until you can buy some more powerful fans.


----------



## jrockut83

Cool sounds good to me. I will check to see if I have room for it (I have an admittedly dinky case - apevia x cruiser 2) but I'm pretty sure one fan will be able to fit









I'm pretty new to the custom/DIY PC stuff so lemme make sure I get this right. I currently have the 510LC installed where the radiator sits further inside my case then a fan right at the edge is pulling hot air out. If I want push/pull, I should just put the other fan in front of the radiator to push hot case in air into the radiator which then gets pulled by the outer fan to go outside the case. Is that right? Total custom PC noob here, sorry. I think I'm starting to catch on though


----------



## kcuestag

Well guys, after leaving my PC with following OC:

286 x14 = 4Ghz
NB frequency: 2,8Ghz
HT Link: 2Ghz
RAM: 1140MHz @ 6-7-6-15-1T
CPU Voltage: 1.44v

It looks to be Folding stable for more than 24 hours, so I am pretty happy









Just looking forward to get higher RAM speed or try tighter timings.


----------



## groodal

what is best performance gain;
tighten timings?
or higher RAM freq?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
what is best performance gain;
tighten timings?
or higher RAM freq?

Yesterday someone told me that dropping one number in the first number of the timings (cas latency) is like adding 150 mhz to the frequency. Not sure how true this is just thought I would chime in.

On a side note I'm trying to get 4ghz stable, heres my numbers
CPU 4033 mhz
FSB 288 x 14
Vcore 1.425v (in bios)
CPU NB voltage 1.325
RAM 1536 mhz 8-8-8-24-40-1t @ 1.5v (dropped the timings while I stabalize the cpu.)


----------



## smartasien

i don't know wheres the thread but someone from ocz or corsair made a comparison between timings and frequency for performance. They found that mem speed will beat tighter timings at higher nb frequencies due to bottlenecking. Also tighter timings will be better for superpi like computations while mem speed is better for encoding.

Edit: I found it.
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...-clock-is-best


----------



## klaxian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
what is best performance gain;
tighten timings?
or higher RAM freq?

On AMD systems, the consensus is that tighter timings are best because of the tendency for bottlenecks - even with a higher IMC speed. I suggest a good blend of both. Get the lowest timings you can at 1600MHz and push your CPU/NB as far as you can (2800-3000MHz is ideal).


----------



## Penryn

I am having problems passing 3.7... I am linx stable at 3.7 so I have been trying to get 4.0. Problem is, when I change my multi to 14, it wont boot windows. Upped CPU-NB to 1.3 and had NB at 2860, same thing. Its like a huge wall and I am thinking it is the board... Granted, I am only using 1333 ram atm at 1:2 ratio...

Any suggestions?


----------



## GanjaSMK

I am also at a 3.8Ghz wall - don't feel alone. I would suspect we're both very limited do to our chipsets. I can do 2700/2800 on my CPU/NB though. I sit currently at @

12.5x300 3.75Ghz
9x300 2700Mhz
DRAM @ 1600


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I am also at a 3.8Ghz wall - don't feel alone. I would suspect we're both very limited do to our chipsets. I can do 2700/2800 on my CPU/NB though. I sit currently at @

12.5x300 3.75Ghz
9x300 2700Mhz
DRAM @ 1600

Yea, I am at 264x14 atm.
NB 2120 8x I think


----------



## MoonPig

Hey boys,

New to AMD overclocking, used mostly Intel the until now. Managed to get my 1055T to 2.8GHz @ 1.068v, that good?

Also, whats should i add to the temps to get a realistic number? Ive read alot that the probs are 10c off? Apparently mine idles at 12c and loads at 25c under LinX.

And, is it bad that i cant boot to Windows with 1.45v @ 4GHz. Having some real issues managing.


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonPig* 
Hey boys,

New to AMD overclocking, used mostly Intel the until now. Managed to get my 1055T to 2.8GHz @ 1.068v, that good?

Also, whats should i add to the temps to get a realistic number? Ive read alot that the probs are 10c off? Apparently mine idles at 12c and loads at 25c under LinX.

And, is it bad that i cant boot to Windows with 1.45v @ 4GHz. Having some real issues managing.

which mobo r u running?

to hit 4GHz on my asus crosshair formula III i need to be at atleast 1.475v


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penryn* 
Yea, I am at 264x14 atm.
NB 2120 8x I think

I just see less impressive clock son 7xx chipsets with the X6 chips and I also observed that it seems to take a lot more voltage than the 8xx chipsets for the same or similar clocks in comparison. Total bummer but soon enough I'll upgrade my motherboard. It's been almost two years anyways - it's nearing time!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonPig* 
Hey boys,

New to AMD overclocking, used mostly Intel the until now. Managed to get my 1055T to 2.8GHz @ 1.068v, that good?

Also, whats should i add to the temps to get a realistic number? Ive read alot that the probs are 10c off? Apparently mine idles at 12c and loads at 25c under LinX.

And, is it bad that i cant boot to Windows with 1.45v @ 4GHz. Having some real issues managing.

Here read this for a nice explanation of temperatures and monitoring them! Let me know if it helps!









And that low voltage like that is fantastic. Do you have a 95w version?


----------



## Haleskater

update on my scout woop!

moved the 8 pin for cable management
moved the 24 pin for cable management
got my HDD cover/fake floor from Rocker69 (gonna add some rubber to the fake floor to cover the caps i have)
added my CCFL's
few other bits

using my phone camera (it sucks)


----------



## PeL4

Hi,
I'm new to the forum, but been reading a while now. I'm having a hard time reaching 4ghz.
The only way I can run Prime stable is with 1.475v and LLC on... so the vCore goes to 1.53 on load.
The issue is the temp... check this screenshot



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Could you help me??
I need to find a way to reach 4ghz with lower voltaje/temp.

Thanks,
this was the best forum I found for OCing x6!

Greetings from Argentina!


----------



## GanjaSMK

You'll need to lower your voltage - both CPU/NB and CPU vcore. I would suggest starting with just a CPU overclock and finding the best mix of stability/vcore/temp first and then overclocking your NB.

Also - I have no experience with a CM V8 but perhaps it's not up to the challenge of cooling the X6. It may also not be seated properly or making good contact. Definitely 73c is a bit high unless you've got a 95w version of the X6.


----------



## PeL4

Believe me I've tried everything.
I could get it to 3.6ghz with low voltage. And about the cooler, V8 works very close to the TRUE, almost no difference.
It just seems that my 1055t likes voltage a lot!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeL4*


Believe me I've tried everything.
I could get it to 3.6ghz with low voltage. And about the cooler, V8 works very close to the TRUE, almost no difference.
It just seems that my 1055t likes voltage a lot!



I'm pretty sure it was the V10 that is comparable to the TRUE.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Are you sure those Temps are accurate? Whats your ambient temperature in room?
Try running different temp monitor programs for me only Hardware monitor works accurately. 
I worked this out through bios cpu fan settings and when it would kick in etc discovered core temp was telling me 32C when at 60C lucky i didnt OC too hard before i worked that out. 
But every setup different it could be accurate in which i hope its okay good luck.\\
V8 should be okay surely in a HAF 932?


----------



## Sainesk

just wondering if this 650W SeaSonic PSU would be okay to handle my cpu at 1.5 volts (would rather settle for a lower overclock I think than pass 1.5v...)
along with the rig in my sig (along with another Sata drive that doesn't fit in my sig, + leave me enough room in case I decide to add 2 more sticks of ram one day etc. nothing huge like a second 5850 lol).

Also does anyone know how much of a difference there is between a 1055T stock and a 1055T at 4GHz (my goal, hopefully) in folding?


----------



## Casey Ryback

that PSU easily good enough dont worry about that!

Not really sure how much different from stock lowest Ive had my 1055T is

3D mark vantage score at 3.8Ghz - 18500 CPU Score
at 4.088Ghz - 20300 CPU Score around 10% increase

This shows CPU Power increase for my overclocks but remember the 1055T (125W) starts to want lots of voltage and heats up heaps past around 4Ghz from my experience. Most people get good overclocks in no time great chip good performance.


----------



## kromar

after trying some settings with the ram it seems that its only really stable when ram timings are on auto. even if i set all the timings in the bios manually as auto its not stable with the same settings... so here is what im testing at the moment










NB voltage: 1.1v (stock)
CPU-NB voltage: 1.40v
Vdimm: 1.7v

if thats stable i will see if i can increase the multi and vcore and how much my current cooling is able to handle...

when i increase the multi and vcore do i need to adjust some other voltages as well or should it be stable with the current nb/cpu-nb voltage if its stable at 12.5 multi?


----------



## LethalRise750

Truthfully, If you're having trouble maxing out your Core Clock then I'd suggest dropping your CPU/NB Frequency and RAM Frequencies then just focusing on your Core Clock. After you maximize your Core Clock try raising the NB and RAM Frequencies and stabilizing them around the Core Clock one at a time. Anything beyond 2600 gives minimal GFlop increases fyi.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Got my 1055T in the mail yesterday, now I'm waiting on my retention bracket for my heat sink







. Planning on spending my afternoon Monday overclocking!!! Wish me luck


----------



## MoonPig

Nope, one of the 125w versions.

Everest reports my CPU temp as 28c idle (Noctua P12 on 800RPM) then each core is at 16c. Motherboards 23c.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Here read this for a nice explanation of temperatures and monitoring them! Let me know if it helps!









And that low voltage like that is fantastic. Do you have a 95w version?


----------



## GanjaSMK

The reason I posted that was because you stated 25c loads in LinX - which is not possible unless you have freezing ambients and excellent water cooling.









That would make me (perhaps others) assuming since you'r on air cooling that you are rating temps by the cores which is not what you should be concerned with.


----------



## kromar

the last setting seemed to be stable... trying some higher cpu multi now.
do you think i should be able to lower the vcore a bit for 3.7ghz?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
the last setting seemed to be stable... trying some higher cpu multi now.
do you think i should be able to lower the vcore a bit for 3.7ghz?










Every chip is different. I'm stable with 1.3625v at 3.8 ghz. But after that I still cant pass 10 runs of IBT with 1.45v


----------



## kromar

i was able to lower the vcore to 1.376v, seems pretty stable.

3.8ghz with 1.36 is nice, seems to be a sweetspot since you need so much juice for more


----------



## nakiki

FSB/Multiplier: 286
CPU Speed: 4003mhz
NB Speed: 2573mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.452
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.36
RAM Speed: 1524mhz
Motherboard: Crosshair IV Formula
Model: 125w


----------



## cuartz7o

Hey all,

i just built my PC about a week ago and had quite a journey. I knew that with the 1055T i wanted to hit 4GHz, anything less was a failure IMO. To be fair, I learned a LOT about OC'ing during the process and have a much better understanding now than i did previously with my PII 720 @ 3.4Ghz

First mobo was an ASROCK 890FX Deluxe4.. nice board (~$160) but couldn't get cpu clock over 260. Decided to go a different direction.

Second mobo was the Biostar TA890FXE.. nice board as well ($130). Was the OC champ so I figured, this would get me to 4GHz. I would never know because although it got me to 3.6GHz, the PCIE slot died on me so i said on to the next one.

Finally, I broke down and decided to go with the ASUS Crosshair IV.. I shoudl have gone with this board from the beginning as i would have saved lots of time and money. first boot was at 250 x14 = 3.5GHz. I ran that for a day and then decided to go for it. set the cpu speed to 286 and kept voltages the same (CPU was at 1.3V). After about 15 minutes in Prime95 5th core died. Went into the bios and upped the voltage to 1.48 and that was it. ran prime for 8 hours blend, 2 hours small FFT and was stable.

Long journey but well worth it as I have the fastest, and most capable computer I've ever built hands down.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuartz7o* 
*SNIP**(CPU was at 3.3V)*. After about 15 minutes in Prime95 5th core died. *Went into the bios and upped the voltage to 4.8* and that was it. ran prime for 8 hours blend, 2 hours small FFT and was stable.
*SNIP*

Those voltages are completely wrong. I suggest you look into what your actual voltages are for more knowledge on overclocking.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Those voltages are completely wrong. I suggest you look into what your actual voltages are for more knowledge on overclocking.









Maybe he meant 1.33 and 1.48??? lol I hope so.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
i was able to lower the vcore to 1.376v, seems pretty stable.

3.8ghz with 1.36 is nice, seems to be a sweetspot since you need so much juice for more

Yah its frustrating. I had to pump 1.475v through it for the extra 200mhz. It jumps up well above 1.5 while stressing. Way too high for me. I'm cool with 3.8ghz


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Maybe he meant 1.33 and 1.48??? lol I hope so.

I certainly hope so!


----------



## cuartz7o

yea definitely meant 1.33 and 1.48 lol


----------



## CerealKillah

Well, just got everything installed and running at 4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426482

Memory timings look good to me. What do I need to work on?

what are you guys using to stress test?


----------



## AMDZ

@CrealKillah, your link's broken.


----------



## CerealKillah

Yeah, I fixed it







Still broken? It is working for me now.


----------



## alienguts

its still broken here is what you are linking us Cereal

CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 6 Cores - 6 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.A.0 / Extended : 10.A
CPU Cache : L1 : 6 x 64 / 6 x 64 KB - L2 : 6 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Thuban (45 nm) / Stepping : PH-E0
Freq : 1160.2 MHz (290.05 * 4)


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alienguts*


its still broken here is what you are linking us Cereal

CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 6 Cores - 6 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.A.0 / Extended : 10.A
CPU Cache : L1 : 6 x 64 / 6 x 64 KB - L2 : 6 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Thuban (45 nm) / Stepping : PH-E0
Freq : 1160.2 MHz (290.05 * 4)


Its at 4060MHz. He has Cool'n Quiet on, which is why its reporting 1.16GHz. 14x 290 = 4060MHz.


----------



## CerealKillah

Ugh. Sorry about that. Forgot to turn that off.

Look at me now









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426543


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*


Ugh. Sorry about that. Forgot to turn that off.

Look at me now









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426543



Sort of high voltage, but still within limits







You should work on trying to lower it though and get the lowest possible.


----------



## CerealKillah

How are the other numbers looking Lethal? I will go lower the voltage again.

What is the best stability test? Is the AMD Overdrive stability test worth a crap?

I hate to use Prime...soo much heat


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*


How are the other numbers looking Lethal? I will go lower the voltage again.

What is the best stability test? Is the AMD Overdrive stability test worth a crap?

I hate to use Prime...soo much heat



Try using LinX, the entire purpose of stress testing is to produce the max TDP of the CPU and the maximum power draw.

Try to aim for 1.4-1.47v


----------



## alienguts

yah I never turn CnQ on with any proc ever since they came out with it years ago... so I didn't realize that was what is screwing it up.

1.52V is pretty high I think. DK is a great cooler though. CPU-Z says 1.428-1.440 for 4017MHz here.
been using OCCT stability test with my 1055T and I think its a pretty good at indicating stability in the first 10 minutes


----------



## CerealKillah

OK, one more Validation link after some tweeks.

Alien - Turns out that it wasn't CnQ, but rather a problem with the bios. Flashed the bios and Core0 started behaving again.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426652

Fired up LinX and headed to bed.


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok so not posted here for a while thogh thought I'd post my latest 24Hr clocks










Have been benching his baby at 4.6 and will go higher a little later as I've just upgraded my loop









Next up 4.4Ghz 24Hr clocks







The screenshot above was done on my old loop.

@Moonpig

Ignore the core temps mate they are off. Go by the CPU temp in Everest/HW Monitor only


----------



## kromar

wohoo nice oc, and seems you have lots of headroom with the temps since the 95W max is about 73 degree:O


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
wohoo nice oc, and seems you have lots of headroom with the temps since the 95W max is about 73 degree:O

Yea though I've sprung a leak and lost the last of my water







No more fun till I get home from work tomorrow!


----------



## CerealKillah

It seems my excitement and celebration may have been premature.

While things are stable to boot into windows, surf the web, etc...stress testing using OCCT and LinX both lock up within a minute of all 6 cores being under heavy load.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1427302

Where do you (the experts) suggest I go from here? Back under 4ghz?


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

soon to be member. getting mine today for 40 dollars and my old 550BE!

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/84...50be-50-a.html


----------



## hawkeeyee

just a small question...
can gigabite 890GPA UD3 + 1055 handle more than 1600MHz RAM?

i m thinking of upgrading my mobo to gigabite and DD3 RAM and Im choosing between
Corsair XMS3 2000MHz DDR3, CL9 (9-9-9-24) and
Corsair XMS3 1600MHz DDR3, CL7 (7-8-7-20)

which would be better?


----------



## Metonymy

Get the CL7 ram. AMD systems love lower-CAS ratings.


----------



## CerealKillah

I am currently testing everything at stock to try and rule out a defective part.

I just can't seem to find stable.

Anyone have a set of "this is a good place to start for 4ghz on a 1055T" numbers?

I am guessing I will RMA my ram before it is all said and done so I can get some faster DDR3 modules.

OOOF.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
Anyone have a set of "this is a good place to start for 4ghz on a 1055T" numbers?

try
308 x 13 @ 1.44v
HT ~2000
CPU/NB ~2400 (just because IDK about the ASROCK XT3) @ 1.4v
NB @ 1.2~1.3v
DDR < 1600 @ 1.75 with loose timings

turn off overvolt, LLC features should be on.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Get the CL7 ram. AMD systems love lower-CAS ratings.









from my experience with am3 boards ram is a common problem that is only solved by LOOSENING your timings. in what way is it prefered by amd systems to have tighter timings? of course it is IDEAL to achieve them but typically that is a challenge. getting my Pi blacks to run at the advertized 6-8-6-24 was tricky.


----------



## CerealKillah

Testing FSB by raising the frequency but lowering CPU speed, NB, memory and HT to close to stock settings and leaving all voltages alone. The board did not seem to like 300 FSB, but 286 is looking promising.

Am I thinking through this properly? Is this potentially a memory issue? I could always RMA these chips and pick up the Muskin Blackline 1600.

My thought is, once I find where my max stable FSB is on STOCK settings, I can start upping the multi until it needs more voltage. Rinse, lather, repeat until I find a sweet spot.

Sounds logical to me, but my noobishness is strong.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
Testing FSB by raising the frequency but lowering CPU speed, NB, memory and HT to close to stock settings and leaving all voltages alone. The board did not seem to like 300 FSB, but 286 is looking promising.

Am I thinking through this properly? Is this potentially a memory issue? I could always RMA these chips and pick up the Muskin Blackline 1600.

My thought is, once I find where my max stable FSB is on STOCK settings, I can start upping the multi until it needs more voltage. Rinse, lather, repeat until I find a sweet spot.

Sounds logical to me, but my noobishness is strong.

Yep, you're headed in the right direction.


----------



## hawkeeyee

I found another RAM
OCZ Platinum Edition 2x2GB, 1600MHz DDR3, CL(6-8-6-24), XTC HS, Low Voltage

so OCZ or
Corsair XMS3 4GB (Kit 2x2GB) 1600MHz DDR3, CL7 (7-8-7-20)

I have better exp with corsair


----------



## GanjaSMK

I suggest Corsair -

OCZ is either out or very nearly out of the RAM business. Chances of them having stock for RMA will only continue to decrease.


----------



## CerealKillah

Any tricks for squeezing some extra FSB out of a mobo?


----------



## AMDZ

Does anyone know the default VID for the 1055T?


----------



## GanjaSMK

1.325v CPU / 1.175v CPU/NB


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
Any tricks for squeezing some extra FSB out of a mobo?

Increasing NB voltage may help and SB voltage as well (to some extent).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE* 
SB voltage?!










Just for you I strike it.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
Increasing NB voltage may help and SB voltage as well (to some extent).

SB voltage?!


----------



## CerealKillah

OK, hate to ask but...looks like CPU temps off the CPU are way off in CPUID Hardware Monitor.

Is the best place to read CPU temp at CPUTIN on CPUID Hardware Mon?


----------



## alienguts

they read out 10C lower than they really are in CoreTemp, OCCT, . You have ASRock - ASUS has an application called ProbeII that works with ASUS mobos and tells the real temp. I just bought an IR beam thermometer to really see whats going on.

In HWMonitor I have CPU Temp under temps under the chip drop menu and it reads out the proper temp. Then there is the temperatures for each core for the AMD 1055T Phenom and these (the cpu reported temps) are about 10C off.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
they read out 10C lower than they really are in CoreTemp, OCCT, . You have ASRock - ASUS has an application called ProbeII that works with ASUS mobos and tells the real temp. I just bought an IR beam thermometer to really see whats going on.

In HWMonitor I have CPU Temp under temps under the chip drop menu and it reads out the proper temp. Then there is the temperatures for each core for the AMD 1055T Phenom and these (the cpu reported temps) are about 10C off.


Correction: SOMETIMES they are 10C lower than the socket temperature. Just get HWMonitor and match up the Socket Temperature with the Core Temp, whatever the difference is just assume and add it to the core temperatures.

Some X6's like mine have perfect temperature diodes.


----------



## alienguts

oh so some chips read out right? I do know the problem is very common and

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
they are 10C lower than the socket temperature.

(CORRECTION) they read out ABOUT 10C lower - sometimes its 12C, sometimes its 2C. changes at lower and higher temps, with a larger inaccuracy at lower temps.

XD
I don't think its worth an RMA...


----------



## LethalRise750

alienguts said:


> oh so some chips read out right? I do know the problem is very common and
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*
> they are 10C lower than the socket temperature.[/QUOTE
> (CORRECTION) they read out ABOUT 10C lower - sometimes its 12C, sometimes its 2C.
> 
> 
> Yup, there are some that readout correctly. I'm leaning toward it being more of a bios calibration issue than a CPU issue.


----------



## alienguts

rite on, is that ur load temp? just curious.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
rite on, is that ur load temp? just curious.

Yeah, it's been folding for about nearly 4 days now straight on Bigadv's(In case you don't know what those are, They're the most stressful work units for [email protected])


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Yeah, it's been folding for about nearly 4 days now straight on Bigadv's(In case you don't know what those are, They're the most stressful work units for [email protected])

sweet, my H50 doesn't cool that well, and I have lower vCore than you... wish I could get load temps like that at 4


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
sweet, my H50 doesn't cool that well, and I have lower vCore than you... wish I could get load temps like that at 4

My ambient is higher than normal right now too.. Normally its around 44-46C.


----------



## CerealKillah

Ugh. this is looking more and more like the chip just can't handle being overclocked.

At 2.8 ghz up to 290 FSB, all is well in the world. Now that I am upping the mutlis I just can't seem to get it stable. Soo discouranged.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
Ugh. this is looking more and more like the chip just can't handle being overclocked.

At 2.8 ghz up to 290 FSB, all is well in the world. Now that I am upping the mutlis I just can't seem to get it stable. Soo discouranged.

mmm the mobo you purchased looks like a bit of a budget board to me. google hunt and see how other people with the same board are doing.


----------



## CerealKillah

Yeah. I have read about some guys hitting 4.1 with their 1055T on this board.

I guess I will just have to sleep on it...


----------



## groodal

so i've ran a few stress tests and it seems unstable when i hit the 8k test in p95 blend. 
i have a clue it can be my north bridge
Attachment 176050
RAM in ganged mode is also in my thoughts


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groodal*


so i've ran a few stress tests and it seems unstable when i hit the 8k test in p95 blend. 
i have a clue it can be my north bridge
Attachment 176050
RAM in ganged mode is also in my thoughts


I'd try for Unganged... Ganged limits it to one read or write at a time while Unganged allows simultaneous read and writes.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quick HW Monitor question. Under temperatures, I have a value called AUXTIN. Is that my NB? My current reading (without overclocking) is 125 C. If that is getting too hot, could that my my culprit. I have the day off, so I suppose I could pull the board and check TIM on the NB.

Any help (and yes, I have been asking for A LOT lately) would be greatly appreciated.

Cereal


----------



## groodal

seems like whatever i do dont work, i've tried stock RAM timings, downed the NB to 2,6 gb, cpu to 4ghz and all the same volts, still not stable, i also switched to unganged mode.

this is some of the most important BIOS settings:
multi = x14
Turbo = disabled
CPU Bus Speed = 292
PCIe = 100
DRAM Freq = 1557 mhz
CPU/NB = 2920 mhz
HT Link = 2044 mhz
VCore = 1,490625
CPU/NB Volt = 1,368750v
CPU VDDA Volt = Auto (2,5v)
DRAM Volt = Auto 
HT Volt = Auto
NB Volt = 1,3750v
SB Volt = Auto (1,1)
Sideport Mem volt = 1,5

Ram timings: i've tried 9-9-9-25-27-1t and 7-8-7-24-27-1t, and no stability difference.









if anyone have any suggestions i'll be more than happy


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*


Quick HW Monitor question. Under temperatures, I have a value called AUXTIN. Is that my NB? My current reading (without overclocking) is 125 C. If that is getting too hot, could that my my culprit. I have the day off, so I suppose I could pull the board and check TIM on the NB.

Any help (and yes, I have been asking for A LOT lately) would be greatly appreciated.

Cereal


HWmonitor often has some random reading like that. I have one that always stays at 128c. Thats like 260f, so if you want to test it it should be prettyy hot to the touch. But I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## olegplanets

Please add me to the club.
Bought it a few weeks ago and was able to OC to 4GHz the first day, IBT stable.
The stupid thing is that I can't tighten my ram no matter how low I drop the divider. I'll post all the details a bit later. Just finishing to read the whole thing, I'm on page 293 right now lol!
FSB/Multiplier: 14x286
CPU Speed: 4004
NB Speed: 2000
CPU Voltage: 1.425
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.1
RAM Speed: DDR3 1333, 7-8-7-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
Model: 125w


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olegplanets* 
Please add me to the club.
Bought it a few weeks ago and was able to OC to 4GHz the first day, IBT stable.
The stupid thing is that I can't tighten my ram no matter how low I drop the divider. I'll post all the details a bit later. Just finishing to read the whole thing, I'm on page 293 right now lol!
FSB/Multiplier: 14x286
CPU Speed: 4004
NB Speed: 2000
CPU Voltage: 1.425
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.1
RAM Speed: DDR3 1333, 7-8-7-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
Model: 125w

Dam, I feel like the only sucker not rocking his 1055t @ 4.0. Can't get mine to run stable w/ the above settings. What BIOS version are you running?


----------



## lightsout

It also makes me want to run 4ghz everytime I see a new post about someone hitting it in five minutes. My chip just wants too much voltage.

Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk


----------



## olegplanets

My bios is FD. After your post I checked the website and they have a more recent one, FEB, but it's beta so I won't install it. Did you try increasing your vcore for stability's sake? Up to 1.5-1.55 should be fine with proper cooling (and from your sig it seems you have one).
You shouldn't have a problem getting it to 4GHz with this mobo.


----------



## CerealKillah

Again, my deepest apologies for asking SOOO many questions...

I have my CPU voltage set to 1.425 in the BIOS, but HW Monitor is showing 1.55 under load. Normal at all? I am starting to believe this MOBO is an O/C fail....


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
Again, my deepest apologies for asking SOOO many questions...

I have my CPU voltage set to 1.425 in the BIOS, but HW Monitor is showing 1.55 under load. Normal at all? I am starting to believe this MOBO is an O/C fail....

That sounds like some serious vdroop. That's a pretty big difference in voltage. I have to check my comp to see what mine shows...


----------



## CerealKillah

I think it is high time to just RMA the ASRock board.

In the sub 150 dollar range...what MOBO is my safest/best bet?


----------



## alienguts

CerealKillah that isn't vdroop at all its probably LLC, opposite effect entirely. that's weird that its going so high though mine just peaks up to like 1.49 under loads and sits 1.428~1.440 most of the time even though its set to 1.425


----------



## olegplanets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
Again, my deepest apologies for asking SOOO many questions...

I have my CPU voltage set to 1.425 in the BIOS, but HW Monitor is showing 1.55 under load. Normal at all? I am starting to believe this MOBO is an O/C fail....

Make sure the voltage control is actually set to manual. Then add or remove the smallest increment for your vcore and it'll show you the correct voltage.
Which program are you using to monitor your voltage, CPU-Z?
Also, are you on stock 2.8GHz? I'm at 3373mhz right now and my voltage is 1.312 in CPU-Z and jumps to 1.328 under IBT. Tubroboost, cool'n'quiet etc. disabled?


----------



## olegplanets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
I think it is high time to just RMA the ASRock board.

In the sub 150 dollar range...what MOBO is my safest/best bet?

As far as I'm concerned, GA-890GPA-UD3H (150$), basically the same as GA-890FXA-UD7 (250$) or GA-890FXA-UD5 (200$), which are the highest-end gigabyte boards, except you can't do super-duper cross-fire. Everything else is pretty much the same. Great overclocks, sata3, usb 3 and a lot of nice stuff. http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...px?pid=3516#ov


----------



## hawkeeyee

ive read on many forums that NB close to 2000MHz is better but found this->
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...-clock-is-best

so my question...NB close to 2000? or push NB as far as it stable?


----------



## olegplanets

I seem to have solved my problem with ram by bumping the voltage from 1.5 to 1.65v.
Right now I'm only focusing on memory, will overclock the CPU after that.
So the CPU is at 241x14=3374. I did it simply to have my ram at 1606 (as close to 1600 as possible)
This is what I have: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820231367
Dual, unganged. NB freq: 2168
DRAM frequency: 803mhz
FSB







RAM 3:10
CL: 7
tRCD: 8
tPR: 7
tRAS: 24
tRC: 42
CR: 1T
I'll up the NB once I'm done with ram to 1:3 ratio.
What do you guys think about the timings? Should I try to tighten them more? I never touched timings in my life before so I'm not sure which values to assign...


----------



## olegplanets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee* 
ive read on many forums that NB close to 2000MHz is better but found this->
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...-clock-is-best

so my question...NB close to 2000? or push NB as far as it stable?

I'm pretty sure the consensus is that NB freq. does increase performance. The rule of thumb is it should be 3 times your ram frequency. Ex: ram 1600 (800) x3 = NB of 2400.
I read that going too high (around 3000) and giving it more than 1.3 voltage will burn it in less than a year.

Actually from your article it seems that there's an increase in performance even is NB is pushed past 3x1 rule. Let's see what the experts have to say)


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
CerealKillah that isn't vdroop at all its probably LLC, opposite effect entirely. that's weird that its going so high though mine just peaks up to like 1.49 under loads and sits 1.428~1.440 most of the time even though its set to 1.425

What is it?? LLC?

I would suggest this for $150:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131631

I miss my ASUS board. I do like the board I have, but I'm disappointed with the speed they posted the most recent BIOS update. It took way too long IMO.


----------



## hawkeeyee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olegplanets* 
I'm pretty sure the consensus is that NB freq. does increase performance. The rule of thumb is it should be 3 times your ram frequency. Ex: ram 1600 (800) x3 = NB of 2400.
I read that going too high (around 3000) and giving it more than 1.3 voltage will burn it in less than a year.

Actually from your article it seems that there's an increase in performance even is NB is pushed past 3x1 rule. Let's see what the experts have to say)

so if im running now on 890MHz (DDR 2) I should push NB to 2670?


----------



## olegplanets

hmmm, as far as I can remember (I just recently updated my system), DDR 2 max is 800 (6400), which is 400MHz. Having read through the entire thread, I don't think many people here had DDR2 (maybe 1 or 2) and nothing was mentioned about OCing the NB with DDR2.
But it's an interesting question, I'm myself now curious if OCing NB will make any performance gain with DDR2. I tend to think no, because DDR2's bandwidth is too small to fill even 2000NB freq. but I don't know for sure.


----------



## hawkeeyee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olegplanets* 
hmmm, as far as I can remember (I just recently updated my system), DDR 2 max is 800 (6400), which is 400MHz. Having read through the entire thread, I don't think many people here had DDR2 (maybe 1 or 2) and nothing was mentioned about OCing the NB with DDR2.
But it's an interesting question, I'm myself now curious if OCing NB will make any performance gain with DDR2. I tend to think no, because DDR2's bandwidth is too small to fill even 2000NB freq. but I don't know for sure.

oh i see







I want to upgrade to DDR3 and new mobo, but I have to sell this mobo + RAM for right price, because even with this i have good performance


----------



## LethalRise750

LinX showed an increase in GFlops when overclocking the CPU-NB Frequency.


----------



## CerealKillah

OK guys, I am thinking about picking up this Gigabyte board:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...GA-890GPA-UD3H

Seems nice....but I was the fool who bought the ASRock board.









Any other suggestions?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
OK guys, I am thinking about picking up this Gigabyte board:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...GA-890GPA-UD3H

Seems nice....but I was the fool who bought the ASRock board.









Any other suggestions?

Nope, go with that board. I have heard great things about it.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
Any other suggestions?

well if you have a graphics card getting an 890FX northbridge will free you from onboard video, which will in the long run be only slightly detrimental to the total overclocking capability of the motherboard, but is unnecessary.

also the FX has better support for crossfire option, not that anyone uses that anyways


----------



## Haleskater

hi guys,

im currently at 4004MHz
im running 286 x14 = 4004
i want to run 297 x13.5 = 4009

i just cant get it to boot... it gets to windows for about 2 seconds then i get BSOD

why cant i get it to run at FSB 297?









EDIT: ahhh it had something to do with my NB being set to high when it was at FSB 297 my NB was 2900 and wouldnt boot, now its set at 2600 and running. now for some prime95 ;o

also CPU-Z Core VID is showing 1.325? whats this?

and in my bios i have my vCore set to 1.475 but i have this in my bios...

Current Voltage: 1.432v 1.336v 2.685v (these numbers r always changing)
CPU Voltage: 1.475
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.325
CPU VDDA Voltage: Auto


----------



## hawkeeyee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
OK guys, I am thinking about picking up this Gigabyte board:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...GA-890GPA-UD3H

Seems nice....but I was the fool who bought the ASRock board.









Any other suggestions?

im thinking about the same MB







go with it


----------



## CerealKillah

Just a quick update: I tracked down a beta bios for the ASRock board, which kept the volatge from having such a huge surge while underload; however, the beta bios did not improve FSB performance (I am at 286 and no amount of tweeking gets the board stable above that value).

I am fo sho going to RMA this board. I think if I was just looking from a slight O/C and tons of features, this would be a great board. That gigabyte board is sure looking mighty fine....


----------



## GanjaSMK

^ Are you able to push your FSB with an increase in your NB voltage? Have you tried that already?


----------



## CerealKillah

Yes, even at 1.4 it won't even post at 300 at 2.8 (HT and NB at 1800). 1.4 lets me boot into Windows at 290, but it is very unstable.

Like I said, the beta bios smoothed out the voltage considerably. If I was happy with 3.5 overclock, I would keep the board (as the rest of the features are pretty sweet...looks like a fantastic idea with only mediocre implementation).


----------



## olegplanets

I saw a lot of people in this thread were talking about ram timings vs mhz. If interested, take a look at my thread, I compared the two on my system to some extent
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...l#post10978722


----------



## alienguts

8hrz stable OCCT @ 4GHz. max temp 66C, a lil higher than ideal but installing new kaze fans on the radiator this friday and seeing what I can do with it.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Stable @ 3.4 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1429996


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
8hrz stable OCCT @ 4GHz. max temp 66C, a lil higher than ideal but installing new fans on the radiator this friday and seeing what I can do with it.

u have the corsair h50 on push/pull kaze 3000 or single?

i have a modded corsair h50 on push/pull 2x kaze 3000, even with all my fans on minimum i dont get anywere near 66C


----------



## alienguts

going to set it up on push pull, but I don't install the KAZE until thurs or friday, according to newegg. my bad for confusing you about the kaze they aren't installed yet its on the stock corsair with some crap in win case fan pushing, about 3-4C better than the stock pushing and a crap case fan pulling. I expect the kaze to knock it down significantly and maybe let me OC higher.

I'll post for you a picture of some prime95 with specs, just started the test so I'll give it a half hour or so and see what it can do.










its not getting too uncomfortably hot for me at this point so I'll leave it running a while longer while I leave the house and check the log in HWMonitor when I get back.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Push/Pull w/ Kaze will make significant difference. It blew the socks off of any other fan I've used. Also noisy as heck! Big caveat...


----------



## Haleskater

As u can see from the pics i have push/pull with 2x kaze 3000 and 2x 25mm shrouds. When u go into the bios and get them to run at minimum (i think mine r both running at around 1200RPM) there pretty quiet. The only problem i have got to say about the kaze 3000 is when there running at the minimum i can hear a slight ticking sound coming from them.


----------



## LethalRise750

LOL That looks funny


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
LOL That looks funny

it works







my temps dont go over 55C no matter how hard i try... with prime95 or linx or intelburntest. not at the same time obv


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
it works







my temps dont go over 55C no matter how hard i try... with prime95 or linx or intelburntest. not at the same time obv









Neither do mine =P and mine doesn't sound like a jet engine lol


----------



## LethalRise750

So I have a weird predicament. CPU-Z says my CPU is Downclocking but Everest, AMD Overdrive say its not downclocked?


----------



## AMDZ

@Lethal It's a "hardware" Cool 'N Quiet working, don't worry, it'll go back to normal once you start doing things . . . that's not what she said, so immature 13 year olds, shut up.


----------



## alienguts

from

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 









to









1 error on 1 core so I stopped it,
217
219
219
218
216
217

for the respective cores.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

just got mine for 30 dollars cash and my old 550 Black edition
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1430388
time to let the overclocking begin


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Neither do mine =P and mine doesn't sound like a jet engine lol

my computer is practically quiet. i dont have them running at the 3000rpm obviously, i have them running at around 1200rpm and there really quiet.

if i have them running at 3000rpm i get even cooler temps but then it sounds stupid


----------



## AMDZ

Well, according to the stress tests I've been conducting for the past few days, it seems as though the main causes of my crashes aren't the fact of insufficient voltage, it's the unstable RAM. I can run 3.7GHz stable with 1.39vCore for 7 hours (time I left from house to the time I got home from HS) for really not problems with OCCT (set at 7 hours 30 minutes). I didn't crash, I just stopped the test because I felt like it xD.


----------



## test tube

Think the SS should be fixed now..


----------



## alienguts

hows this look? I'll finally be installing the kaze fans tomorrow for a reduction in heat.


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alienguts*


hows this look? I'll finally be installing the kaze fans tomorrow for a reduction in heat.


That OC looks fantastic, over 4ghz on that voltage is great! i'm at 1,512 (1,493v in bios.)

check mine out too ; )


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

well im 3 hours into a prime95 blended test sitting 3.85Ghz with no problems, while browsing the web and downloading. this coolermaster V8 is awesome! check it out: my max temp was 54C, after i turned my AC on in the apartment it went right down in the 50-51C range!

time to try some bad company 2 action and run a longer test tomorrow while im at work.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1432557


----------



## CerealKillah

OK. New Gigabyte board showed up today (that goodness...it is my last day of vacation this week). Putting the stock settings through ringer before attempting to O/C again.

Hopefully I will see 4 ghz soooooon!


----------



## MASSIVEATTACK

I have this processor, but I have not yet done OC, I am researching how to do


----------



## groodal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MASSIVEATTACK* 
I have this processor, but I have not yet done OC, I am researching how to do

Good luck OC'ing, hopfully you'll hit 4ghz+ too ; )


----------



## LethalRise750

I'm safe for 1.5v on my X6 right? =P


----------



## alienguts

woop woop

preliminary


----------



## GanjaSMK

Careful alienguts - high on load temps eh!? But nice OC none the less!


----------



## groodal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I'm safe for 1.5v on my X6 right? =P

1,5v is ok, max 24/7 voltage is 1,55, thats what everyone sets as their upper limit ; )


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groodal*


1,5v is ok, max 24/7 voltage is 1,55, thats what everyone sets as their upper limit ; )


Awesome =P 1.5v for 4.125GHz isn't too shabby.


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Awesome =P 1.5v for 4.125GHz isn't too shabby.


i'm fully satisfied


----------



## CerealKillah

So far, I am digging this Gigabyte Board. Hitting 4ghz, 2860 NB, Prime temps @ 54 after running about an hour now. I am reading 55 on the MB, 46 on the cores.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1434463

Temps OK? I have never let a processor get this hot. I have to admit, it does make me a little nervous.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*


So far, I am digging this Gigabyte Board. Hitting 4ghz, 2860 NB, Prime temps @ 54 after running about an hour now. I am reading 55 on the MB, 46 on the cores.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1434463

Temps OK? I have never let a processor get this hot. I have to admit, it does make me a little nervous.


You might want to direct a fan on your NB heatsink, 55c is getting pretty hot for the NB. Preferably you want it under 50c.


----------



## Sainesk

Hey just a quick question, when you set the cpu voltage in bios, are you setting the maximum voltage the cpu can use?

just wondering because in my bios its currently at 1.51v but when I run prime, in hwmonitor my "cpu vcore" says 1.55v

i'm confused...


----------



## nzhaystack

Hi Everyone







I have decided to give overclocking to 4ghz another go! I have cable tied on some more 80mm fans around my heatsink which has dropped CPU temps by 10 degrees under load now my max is 54 degrees (3.5ghz). However these are the questions i have

1. is 4ghz to much with my crappy heatsink
2.how hot is my mobo supposed to be, as it gets to 60 under 100% load
3.is the motherboard getting its reading from random places on it and giving me an average, or is it getting its reading from the NB chip
4. How reliable is the reading from the mobo.
5. Will my kingston valueram be ok at 1400mhz? (currently at 1332)

Thanks


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Hi Everyone







I have decided to give overclocking to 4ghz another go! I have cable tied on some more 80mm fans around my heatsink which has dropped CPU temps by 10 degrees under load now my max is 54 degrees (3.5ghz). However these are the questions i have

1. is 4ghz to much with my crappy heatsink
2.how hot is my mobo supposed to be, as it gets to 60 under 100% load
3.is the motherboard getting its reading from random places on it and giving me an average, or is it getting its reading from the NB chip
4. How reliable is the reading from the mobo.
5. Will my kingston valueram be ok at 1400mhz? (currently at 1332)

Thanks


1. Your cooler will definitely have a hard time cooling 4Ghz. 54c @ 3.5 is already getting to some boundaries. 
2. Generally you want NB or MOBO temp readings under 50c. 
3. It is likely giving you a reading from your NB chip. 
4. It's fairly reliable but only second to actual physical testing. 
5. You'd have to test to find it out.








Hope that helps.


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


1. Your cooler will definitely have a hard time cooling 4Ghz. 54c @ 3.5 is already getting to some boundaries. 
2. Generally you want NB or MOBO temp readings under 50c. 
3. It is likely giving you a reading from your NB chip. 
4. It's fairly reliable but only second to actual physical testing. 
5. You'd have to test to find it out.








Hope that helps.


Thanks Heaps







.. i guess 4ghz is a probably a bit to much. what would be the max you would go to?


----------



## christoph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Thanks Heaps







.. i guess 4ghz is a probably a bit to much. what would be the max you would go to?



we can say it really depend on the temps you get

at load you would do good under 57-58 degrees as 62 is the "top", and just to keep it safe if is misreading and is not 58 but maybe little more


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Thanks Heaps







.. i guess 4ghz is a probably a bit to much. what would be the max you would go to?


The max would depend on the voltage you're using - I'm close to 1.5v so I keep things under 55c always. If you're not using as much voltage your temp wall might be a little bit higher.


----------



## pelone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzhaystack* 
Thanks Heaps







.. i guess 4ghz is a probably a bit to much. what would be the max you would go to?

Hello

i have the same heatsink and i also stopped @ 3.5 ghz for everyday use because anything higher would get me more than 55Â°c.

Tryed 3.7ghz and under load, i was above 60Â°c after 30s ....


----------



## loki_reborn

1055T @ 3710Mhz
Cheapy PC World HSF
ASUS M4A79 Deluxe
4x2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer
ASUS HD5870
KINGWIN MACH1 800W PSU

Settings-
265 - FSB
2650 - NB
2000 - HT

883 - RAM DIVIDER
4-4-4-12-3(5)-24-5-3 2T - RAM TIMINGS

1.4500 - CPU VOLTAGE
1.3250 - CPU/NB VOLTAGE
2.0600 - RAM VOLTAGE
1.2400 - NB VOLTAGE

This is as hard as I am willing to push it on this heatsink. Any higher and I get stability issues.

I am getting a DangerDen waterbox plus kit later this year and will lower the ram timings to see if I can get it higher then.

I am more than happy with the setup as it is now.


----------



## AMDZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pelone* 
Hello

i have the same heatsink and i also stopped @ 3.5 ghz for everyday use because anything higher would get me more than 55Â°c.

Tryed 3.7ghz and under load, i was above 60Â°c after 30s ....

I think you may have the wrong idea. As long as you don't increase your voltage, your temperatures can increase due to just increasing your FSB/Mult.


----------



## nzhaystack

I have all voltages in bios at auto. Auto is set to 1.475v for my cpu and cpuz shows that at 100% i am only using 1.436v.

Would it be safe to leave CnQ on when i try 4ghz also would it be safe to leave me voltage at 1.475 for 4ghz


----------



## alienguts

Auto shouldn't be 1.475 for the 1055T though, nzhaystack.
Stock is 2.8GHz at 1.35v.

if you are changing the clock speed you should be manually regulating the voltage.

IDK about CnQ on your board but I just use Q-fan and AI suite, works superb. Gigabyte must have an equivalent though.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
Auto shouldn't be 1.475 for the 1055T though, nzhaystack.
Stock is 2.8GHz at 1.35v.

if you are changing the clock speed you should be manually regulating the voltage.

IDK about CnQ on your board but I just use Q-fan and AI suite, works superb. Gigabyte must have an equivalent though.


The 'Auto' default voltages are set by the motherboard, not by the CPU. He may also have turbo core enabled still, which would default to this.


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
The 'Auto' default voltages are set by the motherboard, not by the CPU. He may also have turbo core enabled still, which would default to this.

I agree. 1.475 is quite high for Normal,, typical gigabyte... Here is the screen shot that i took a few months ago. The voltages were on manual but as you can see Normal CPU VCore is set to 1.475. Also will [email protected] be ok?


----------



## GanjaSMK

It will depend on your chip and motherboard. It may or may not be stable - only way to know is to test it out.


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
It will depend on your chip and motherboard. It may or may not be stable - only way to know is to test it out.









I tried 4ghz litterally 1m ago. I booted up with 286*14 and my bios screen went all different colours and cmos beep sounds were going crazy lol.. Back at 3.5ghz for now. Voltages were on auto when i tried 4ghz was this the problem?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Not sure, possibly. I would say don't to with 'Auto' voltages until you're sure 4Ghz works with a certain voltage. I'm not sure about your board, I don't know if it has cooling on the mosfets - and if it doesn't, that'll be a problem for you clocking high.


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Not sure, possibly. I would say don't to with 'Auto' voltages until you're sure 4Ghz works with a certain voltage. I'm not sure about your board, I don't know if it has cooling on the mosfets - and if it doesn't, that'll be a problem for you clocking high.


4ghz is still not going anywhere.. however i have got to 3.8ghz without problems. It is stable however temps on the motherboard are getting insane underload. I have attached some screenshots to show idle at 3.8ghz and 100% at 3.8ghz.

Let me know what you think, all voltages are at auto and CnQ is on


----------



## GanjaSMK

It looks good so far just be careful with the temps.


----------



## AMDZ

Looks solid, although watch your motherboard temperature. 59C seems a bit high (I run at 35C). As long as your temps stay under 55C in any scenario, you should be fine on temps. Nice OC. Tighten up those timings.


----------



## nzhaystack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDZ*


Looks solid, although watch your motherboard temperature. 59C seems a bit high (I run at 35C). As long as your temps stay under 55C in any scenario, you should be fine on temps. Nice OC. Tighten up those timings.


Could you please tell me about ram timings etc and why they are important? Cheers


----------



## AMDZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Could you please tell me about ram timings etc and why they are important? Cheers


They're VERY important to stability. If your CPU's 100% stable, but your RAM isn't, you could very well encounter BSOD's, errors, or less performance. What stress tests are you using? I suggest Prime 95 Blend, usually 2+ hours will indicate mostly stable. After that, do 20 runs (at least 2000MB RAM) of LinX to test your RAM. If you really want to test for RAM stability, HCI MemTest (don't confuse with Memtest 86+) is a good stress test for RAM.

RAM timings basically are clocks that determine how fast your RAM will cycle data. Too fast and your data will come out as errors. Too loose and the cycles will bottleneck your CPU. Generally, and seeing you have Kingston 1333MHz memory, but 3 sticks worth, you should run at 1333MHz with at MOST CAS 8 timings if not tighter. The reason why I can't overclock all the way to 4GHz (70MHz away xD) is because my RAM is not stable @ 1525MHz with 8-8-8-24-40-2T timings.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Okay my previous post was on a 4088 overclock only ran for three hours and kinda presumed it was stable. It wasnt lol not sure exacly when it crashed (left it unmanned) somewhere around the six hour mark.









Now ive messed around and bumped up the voltage pretty happy with the results. Im running 24/7 so add me to the list please!

Ran prime95 blends for 12 hours on this one no failures now!









http://s764.photobucket.com/albums/x...aseyRyback.png

FSB/Multiplier: 293 x 14
CPU Speed: 4102 mhz
NB Speed: 2344 mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4 
RAM Speed: 1172
RAM timings: 7-7-7-20-21 2T 
Motherboard: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3
CPU Cooler: V6GT
Model: 125w


----------



## LastBucsfan

Is there no official thread for the 1090T?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Most of the 1090T guys are in the 'AMD 10xx Thread'; I can't seem to find it right now. I'll edit in a bit if I can find it.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


4ghz is still not going anywhere.. however i have got to 3.8ghz without problems. It is stable however temps on the motherboard are getting insane underload. I have attached some screenshots to show idle at 3.8ghz and 100% at 3.8ghz.

Let me know what you think, all voltages are at auto and CnQ is on










I wouldn't push further than 3.8 @ those temperatures. Get some better cooling in your case and/or on your CPU.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


I agree. 1.475 is quite high for Normal,, typical gigabyte... Here is the screen shot that i took a few months ago. The voltages were on manual but as you can see Normal CPU VCore is set to 1.475. Also will [email protected] be ok?


Have you tried lowering that vcore. Thats really high for such a low clock. Most people can hit that speed under 1.4v


----------



## alienguts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


4ghz is still not going anywhere.. however i have got to 3.8ghz without problems. It is stable however temps on the motherboard are getting insane underload. I have attached some screenshots to show idle at 3.8ghz and 100% at 3.8ghz.

Let me know what you think, all voltages are at auto and CnQ is on










hey buddy it looks to me like your CPU was under full load for all of under a minute and your temps are almost 60C on your mobo, I'd be concerned.


----------



## alienguts

as you can see core 3 is not happy with me - seem to have a core fail in any case with prime... guess I'll try at 2.8GHz again and go from there.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
as you can see core 3 is not happy with me - seem to have a core fail in any case with prime... guess I'll try at 2.8GHz again and go from there.

Seems like you need more VCORE for those clocks.


----------



## alienguts

1.48~1.52 seems ok for 4003, but not 4073


----------



## alex1_kgr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alienguts*


hey buddy it looks to me like your CPU was under full load for all of under a minute and your temps are almost 60C on your mobo, I'd be concerned.










Oh its ok...I had the same "problem"...
Latest version of Everest even the beta has a problem with temp reading on 890 chipset.
I had the same problem until i ran core temp.
My system is stable core temp says ~56 at full load and everest ~66!


----------



## kromar

maybe they add an extra 10 degrees to the cores since core temp shows about ~10 degrees lower than it is?


----------



## Galg

I've got mine @ stock volts currently at 3.4Ghz. (I've also got the 95W model). Before I push it any further, what is the advantage of increasing the NB speed. How does it affect things real world.

Keen to learn


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


I've got mine @ stock volts currently at 3.4Ghz. (I've also got the 95W model). Before I push it any further, what is the advantage of increasing the NB speed. How does it affect things real world.

Keen to learn










The CPU/NB (integrated IMC on the chip) communicates with your DRAM - hence the faster the frequency, the faster the DRAM has access back and forth to your CPU.

This results in better performance overall where:

3.8Ghz @ 2800Mhz CPU/NB > 4Ghz @ 2000Mhz CPU/NB

You can expect a 'snappier' feel in general, especially with the OS, and you should see some performance gains in gaming.


----------



## jammo2k5

Can i join please link to validation for overclock in my sig


----------



## Galg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


The CPU/NB (integrated IMC on the chip) communicates with your DRAM - hence the faster the frequency, the faster the DRAM has access back and forth to your CPU.

This results in better performance overall where:

3.8Ghz @ 2800Mhz CPU/NB > 4Ghz @ 2000Mhz CPU/NB

You can expect a 'snappier' feel in general, especially with the OS, and you should see some performance gains in gaming.


Thanks Ganja, and in general, is it just a case of raising the NB multiplier in line with the FSB and also the CPU-NB voltages? Until a stable setting is found?


----------



## GanjaSMK

You can raise the CPU/NB multi to get higher speeds (sometimes it's a multiplier and others just show the resulting frequency). You might need to raise the CPU/NB voltage (again sometimes labeled CPU/NB voltage or CPU/NB VID/VDD) if the frequency you set it too isn't stable at your default CPU/NB voltage.


----------



## groodal

anyone think this CPU will bottleneck SLI gtx 470? sli would be so sweat


----------



## GanjaSMK

I think you'll show a very slight bottleneck, but even at that, so would an i7.


----------



## groodal

so who wants to quad sli gtx480? x) only difference in benches i guess?


----------



## kcuestag

Hey guys,

I have a question.

I currently have this OC for 24/7:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1435999

And I am wondering, is it better to have:

8-8-8-24-1T

or

7-7-7-24-2T?

Just wanted to know because I can't drop the 8 latency if I keep 1T.

What would be better for my OC?


----------



## ny_driver

I would try running Everest memory and cache benchmark. I've never tried 2T.

You could try increasing the HT some, and increasing the NB frequency will have an impact on your memory benchmarks regardless of the timings you use. You will need more cpu/nb voltage...like 1.5v for a nice 3GHz NB.


----------



## kcuestag

I don't want my NB above 2.8Ghz tbh, at least for now.

Also, the HT is at 19xxMhz coz if I up it a bit more it goes above 2100Mhz, so I heard it must stay as close to 2000Mhz as posible, right?

What would you do on HT Link, 1904Mhz or 21xxMhz ?


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


And I am wondering, is it better to have:
8-8-8-24-1T
or
7-7-7-24-2T?


CL7 is better then 1T vs 2T command rate if those are the only options.
As for your HT, 1904MHz is better than 2100MHz, but it wouldn't hurt to try to get closer to 2000MHz. Tests have shown that anything over 2000MHz actually decreases performance.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klaxian*


CL7 is better then 1T vs 2T command rate if those are the only options.
As for your HT, 1904MHz is better than 2100MHz, but it wouldn't hurt to try to get closer to 2000MHz. Tests have shown that anything over 2000MHz actually decreases performance.


2100 is not going to hinder performance; the general consensus is 1800~2200 is a good area for HT Link speeds.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


2100 is not going to hinder performance; the general consensus is 1800~2200 is a good area for HT Link speeds.


Agreed. The performance difference isn't too large between 2000MHz and 2100MHz, but the closer to 2000MHz the better.


----------



## kcuestag

I lowered the CPU Multiplier to x13.5 to bring HT Link to 2000MHz and not it won't load Windows, the motherboard does the normal post beep sound, but after that, it just stays at the mobo's logo screen forever...









What should I do? :/


----------



## GanjaSMK

Here - I also ran very quick tests - the results are so similar they're almost identical:










*7-7-7-24-27-2T *










*8-8-8-24-27-1T*

Granted it is just one test for each and really there should be an average, I think the results are still pretty clear. There is little difference between the two.


----------



## ny_driver

I dunno I run HT of 2400 NB of 3000 all the time prime stable as could be. I gtg to work hopefully someone can help before I get back.


----------



## kcuestag

Ok so I was able to boot, I got it to 3.9Ghz and HT Link to 1960MHz (NB @ 2.8Ghz).

and RAM @ 8-8-8-24-1T

Should I go lower on RAM (7-7-7-24) but go on 2T? or is CL8 @ 1T better?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Ok so I was able to boot, I got it to 3.9Ghz and HT Link to 1960MHz (NB @ 2.8Ghz).

and RAM @ 8-8-8-24-1T

Should I go lower on RAM (7-7-7-24) but go on 2T? or is CL8 @ 1T better?


Can you not run 7-7-7 @ 1T ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Can you not run 7-7-7 @ 1T ?


No, I did try upping voltage to 1.65v but I don't want to go anything above that.

My best is either 8-7-8-24-1T or 7-7-7-24-2T lol.


----------



## alienguts

my 1055T all prime errors, even at slower clocks with gratuitous amounts of voltage..

last amd purchase ever, most likely... inter core efficiency on AMD chips is truly abysmal.


----------



## ny_driver

I have heard of sometimes gaining stability by increasing the HT when OCing.

I always ran mine @ 2400ish, but I have run it @ 3000 along with the NB by accident with it set to "auto". It seemed to work fine.

And to alienguts...it sounds like it may be memory related. EDIT: I would try it at stock with all voltages set to "auto" except set the memory to it's rated voltage.

Then increase the cpu 100MHz at a time leaving it on "auto" voltage(with over-voltage or whatever it's called set to "enabled" and "manual"), while keeping the memory at stock speed or less.

You can probably set the NB to 3GHz with voltage on "auto".

I have this board pretty well figured out and I had a 1055T for a few months on ambient water.

Let us know how you fare.


----------



## GanjaSMK

What do you mean Prime errors even at slower clocks - what kind of voltage are you using?


----------



## alienguts

for example 3.5GHz errors even with 1.5 voltage to the core.
normally it would be like 1.4 or so for that clock.
memory is rated 1600 9-9-9-24 1.65-1.75 at 1.75 running it 1525 9-9-9-24
formula board seems to post a beep pretty slowly after hitting the on button.

most stable I ever got was 8 hrs occt success then after 8 hrs on prime an error happened.

next try is going to be with memory at 1600 and cpu at 2.8GHz


----------



## GanjaSMK

3.5Ghz shouldn't need 1.5v - you know that giving too much voltage can lead to instabilities also?


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
3.5Ghz shouldn't need 1.5v - you know that giving too much voltage can lead to instabilities also?

...when instable you add voltage to stabilize. don't believe me to be clueless its not stable at any voltage.


----------



## ny_driver

That 1055T should do everything I said on the CHIV with "auto" voltages(except vcore of course). I got mine to run prime stable @ 4.2GHz, but with 1.55v so I lowered it to 4GHz/1.5v with 3GHz NB and 2400HT.....all voltages on "auto" except cpu. Overvolting set to "enabled" and "manual". EDIT: "offset", not "manual"...sorry that's what I meant to say.

How hot is your cpu getting when stressing? Is your NB getting hot?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I have just joined you guys this afternoon as a proud owner of a 1055T 95W version.
Tuis thing is a beast and runs so cool compared to my 965 C2 140W ! In a few days I might have some OC numbers for ya. Right now I am just playing around with her trying to get used to where things have issues.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I have just joined you guys this afternoon as a proud owner of a 1055T 95W version.
Tuis thing is a beast and runs so cool compared to my 965 C2 140W ! In a few days I might have some OC numbers for ya. Right now I am just playing around with her trying to get used to where things have issues.

Welcome to the club! I absolutely love mine









Good luck with the overclocking!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
Welcome to the club! I absolutely love mine









Good luck with the overclocking!

Luck is not need just shear will power and VOLTAGE!


----------



## klaxian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Ok so I was able to boot, I got it to 3.9Ghz and HT Link to 1960MHz (NB @ 2.8Ghz).

and RAM @ 8-8-8-24-1T

Should I go lower on RAM (7-7-7-24) but go on 2T? or is CL8 @ 1T better?

Lower CAS is better than 1T in real world performance if you have to choose between them. There was a study on this a while back. IIRC, a faster command rate certainly helps with throughput and in memory intensive applications, but other than benchmarks, not many apps fully take advantage of that. On the other hand, a lower CAS should improve performance a bit on virtually everything. Go with 7-7-7.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
That 1055T should do everything I said on the CHIV with "auto" voltages(except vcore of course). I got mine to run prime stable @ 4.2GHz, but with 1.55v so I lowered it to 4GHz/1.5v with 3GHz NB and 2400HT.....all voltages on "auto" except cpu. Overvolting set to "enabled" and "manual".

How hot is your cpu getting when stressing? Is your NB getting hot?

ok I'll try your boot... I think I've tried it before though.

right now I've been running prime stable 16 hrs on 2.8GHz and its not gone over 43C at 1.31V, the NB never gets hotter than the socket.
with 1.51~1.54V at 3.9GHz it errored after like 6 minutes and got too hot at 65 socket. trying 1.48~1.51V on the same 3.9GHz

after an hour and a half priming at 3.9GHz this might just be stable. Thx alot, ny_driver.


----------



## ny_driver

Glad to help.


----------



## alienguts

the 3rd core had error after 8 hours, cores 5, 6, and 2, had errors withing 8-10 hours, and 1 and 4 were still going when I stopped it at about 12.


----------



## AMDZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
the 3rd core had error after 8 hours, cores 5, 6, and 2, had errors withing 8-10 hours, and 1 and 4 were still going when I stopped it at about 12.

Blend right? Then you should be fine past 6+ hours. Why? Because any overclock is prone to errors. The only reason why you would test longer than 6+ hours is for server reliability.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

OK WTH!

so I was playing and 9-9-9-21 1304Mhz would give me memory errors @ 326FSB (9-9-9-21(stable on 965) @1600) Then for the heck of it I tried to lower my memory. I am now running 7-7-7-21 1304 w/326FSB STABLE! WTH nothing is different other then the latencies!









BTW core temp temp offset has been set.


----------



## christoph

6 Hours?

I think (don't quote on me) that over 2 and a half hours could be enough


----------



## ny_driver

I have read that the IMC gets stressed the most ~2-3 hours in, so 3-4 hours should be good usually.


----------



## hawkeeyee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
OK WTH!

so I was playing and 9-9-9-21 1304Mhz would give me memory errors @ 326FSB (9-9-9-21(stable on 965) @1600) Then for the heck of it I tried to lower my memory. I am now running 7-7-7-21 1304 w/326FSB STABLE! WTH nothing is different other then the latencies!









BTW core temp temp offset has been set.

lower your CPU voltage..is waaaay to high 1.616 for 2.9








yu shoudl be able to run that on 1.3-1.325


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee* 
lower your CPU voltage..is waaaay to high 1.616 for 2.9








yu shoudl be able to run that on 1.3-1.325

Vcore is actually 1.59. And it is up that high because I was having some issues getting the High FSB. I can drop it quite easily but, I am not done yet and temps are fine so I see no reason to drop it yet.


----------



## AMDZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Vcore is actually 1.59. And it is up that high because I was having some issues getting the High FSB. I can drop it quite easily but, I am not done yet and temps are fine so I see no reason to drop it yet.

You can still fry a chip due to high voltage. Try dropping it to under 1.57 and you should be could.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDZ* 
You can still fry a chip due to high voltage. Try dropping it to under 1.57 and you should be could.

will drop when I find max.
so far.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445518


----------



## alienguts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


will drop when I find max.
so far.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445518


it wont even boot if you put it to 1.6... "Overvolt Error" in mobo post msg...

"Wait . . ."

got up to 333mhz


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alienguts*


it wont even boot if you put it to 1.6... "Overvolt Error" in mobo post msg...

"Wait . . ."

got up to 333mhz


you sure about that. I might have to try just to see that









Tried 333 no post. I have a few FSB holes 265-???(hole) 324-330 ok

Maybe on your board but mine posts and boots just fine at 1.6vcore


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
it wont even boot if you put it to 1.6... "Overvolt Error" in mobo post msg...

"Wait . . ."

got up to 333mhz

You can go into BIOS and tell it to ignore that error.

And I think 330 was about as high as I got it that seemed reasonably stable, IIRC. 327 maybe.


----------



## HobieCat

@eclipseaudio4.....What BIOS version are you using with your GD70? I've got a 1055t in the mail, so I'm just curious if I should upgrade my bios, I'm running V1.12 (1.C) right now.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


@eclipseaudio4.....What BIOS version are you using with your GD70? I've got a 1055t in the mail, so I'm just curious if I should upgrade my bios, I'm running V1.12 (1.C) right now.


IIRC 1.C has support. I was using 1.F

Tip: if you hear your VRM's you are close to frying them









Yes my board died. Rev 1.0 had week vrm's... So RMA in progress.

The MSI 790FX-GD70 will not handle 300W TDP


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


IIRC 1.C has support. I was using 1.F

Tip: if you hear your VRM's you are close to frying them









Yes my board died. Rev 1.0 had week vrm's... So RMA in progress.

The MSI 790FX-GD70 will not handle 300W TDP










Good to know, I'll try not to fry mine.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


You can go into BIOS and tell it to ignore that error.

And I think 330 was about as high as I got it that seemed reasonably stable, IIRC. 327 maybe.


nah, didn't work for me. with the overvolt enabled it still won't accept 1.6, in fact overvolt seems to do not much.


----------



## ny_driver

Go into BIOS>Hardware Monitor>voltages>.....then highlight the vcore and hit (+) and you will see it change from a readout of the voltage to the word "ignored"

You really don't need 1.6v for anything I'm sure anyways.


----------



## Viceral

Guys, can you offer some quick help? I dont wanna start a new thread.

I cant seem to get the HT Link and the CPU-NB separated enough. I try to leave the HT Link as close to 2000 as possible, and try to push the CPU-NB upwards towards 2600, but even with 1.35v it doesn't POST at all.

No idea what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viceral*


Guys, can you offer some quick help? I dont wanna start a new thread.

I cant seem to get the HT Link and the CPU-NB separated enough. I try to leave the HT Link as close to 2000 as possible, and try to push the CPU-NB upwards towards 2600, but even with 1.35v it doesn't POST at all.

No idea what I'm doing wrong.










You are upping the correct voltage, right? You need to adjust the CPU/NB VID (or whatever ASUS calls it), NOT the Northbridge voltage. Also, are you only changing one thing at a time? Is everything other than the NB set to stock values? It's best to eliminate as many variables as you can.


----------



## hawkeeyee

so 3days ago Ive upgraded from asus m3a79 t-deluxe and DDR2 800Mhz to gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H and corsair 1600 cl7 (7-8-7-24) and results are

asus: max OC 3738 @1.375, DDR2 840-> 52Gflops in linx to
GB: max OC 3937 @1.404, DDR3 1680(6-8-6-20)-> 72Gflops

max temp 58st with TT frio and 2x [email protected]

NB 2200
HT 1900

I cant get over 3937..I cant push NB on 1.3V more than 2400 - it wont boot

and one question..it is safe to have FSB on 315?
I have FSB 315 and multiplier on 12.5 because of RAM OC


----------



## XanderDylan

Just ordered my 1055t but probably wont use it im my current rig because it really is for a new computer but i really want to test it out when i get it. This seems a lot harder to overclock than what i usually do to overclock other cpu's. I could just be imagining it though.

To OC, I raise FSB (Rig's FSB is at 236) and I dropped my RAM down to 400 MHz (DDR2 1066). CPU was unstable after that.


----------



## ny_driver

You'll gain more performance by overclocking the NB to say 3GHz than overclocking the memory at all. You're memory is already at cas 6 which is great. Back off the memory and see how far you can get the cpu and NB.....I was getting ~80+ GFlops with my 1055T....probably a little over 4GHz and 3GHz+ NB with close to stock memory @ 7-7-7-24-27-1T.


----------



## XanderDylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
You'll gain more performance by overclocking the NB to say 3GHz than overclocking the memory at all. You're memory is already at cas 6 which is great. Back off the memory and see how far you can get the cpu and NB.....I was getting ~80+ GFlops with my 1055T....probably a little over 4GHz and 3GHz+ NB with close to stock memory @ 7-7-7-24-27-1T.

Actually my CAS I think is 5. Yeah the highest I got with my current CPU was an FSB of 238 then it would just randomly crash when looking at the [email protected] viewer so 235 and 236 are the most stable OC's for me on my current. Usually when I hit a wall like that, do I have to up the voltage +.5?


----------



## ny_driver

.5 is quite a bit all at once. Which motherboard/memory etc. are you using it on?
Make sure everything is at stock but reduce the multi a couple and see how high FSB goes.


----------



## Viceral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


.5 is quite a bit all at once.


He probably means +0.05


----------



## tsm106

Man, the H50 is letting me down. I can get her to 4ghz, 300x13.5 or 286x14 with 1.42v but after 10 minutes of prime temps start inching past 60c. At that point I shut it down. Oh well... I put it back down to 3.5ghz at 1.26v, might try to lower voltage more?


----------



## hawkeeyee

what is max safe voltage for DD3 RAMs?
Ive Corsair XMS3 4GB (Kit 2x2GB) 1600MHz DDR3, CL7 (7-8-7-20) 1.65V

and NB voltage for air cooling?
1.4?


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee*


what is max safe voltage for DD3 RAMs?
Ive Corsair XMS3 4GB (Kit 2x2GB) 1600MHz DDR3, CL7 (7-8-7-20) 1.65V

and NB voltage for air cooling?
1.4?


1.5V is the default for DDR3, but 1.65V is usually safe. Some modules have extra heat dissipation features (mine for example) and are able to go higher without risk.

The consensus seems to be that the max safe voltage for the CPU/NB is 1.4V on air. However, you may be able to go as high as your Vcore if you have adequate air cooling.


----------



## hawkeeyee

Im ruuning now my corsair at [email protected] - 1.710v and I dont know if it safe or not


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee* 
Im ruuning now my corsair at [email protected] - 1.710v and I dont know if it safe or not

your fine...just make sure the rams dont have any error. most am3 can handle 1.8volts and up to 2.0volts.


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsm106* 
Man, the H50 is letting me down. I can get her to 4ghz, 300x13.5 or 286x14 with 1.42v but after 10 minutes of prime temps start inching past 60c. At that point I shut it down. Oh well... I put it back down to 3.5ghz at 1.26v, might try to lower voltage more?

whats ur cooling like? take a look at my pics in my profile. im currently at 4004MHz with the H50 and dont hit over 52C with Prime95 Blend.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
whats ur cooling like? take a look at my pics in my profile. im currently at 4004MHz with the H50 and dont hit over 52C with Prime95 Blend.

That's a lotta fanage! The case is a Lian Li V2000 etc, they absolutely suck for cooling and I got no more room for more fans, also it's stuffed in the corner next to a 67" Sammy.

I was pondering going to a MCR220 DRIVE or maybe running a really long loop and sticking the rad behind the DLP, attaching it to the cabinet or something silly. There's litterally no room because the Lian Li is sandwiched behind a 12in sub and the wall/corner.

But then I came to my senses and just brought it back down to 3.5 and undervolted it.


----------



## Haleskater

lol ur probly best sticking to ur 3.5 then







no wonder under load u was hitting 60C +


----------



## hawkeeyee

pls add me to the first page









[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1448323


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


lol ur probly best sticking to ur 3.5 then







no wonder under load u was hitting 60C +










I got it down to 1.2v atm. I wonder how low it can go?


----------



## AMDZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


Man, the H50 is letting me down. I can get her to 4ghz, 300x13.5 or 286x14 with 1.42v but after 10 minutes of prime temps start inching past 60c. At that point I shut it down. Oh well... I put it back down to 3.5ghz at 1.26v, might try to lower voltage more?


Doesn't sound right. I use 1.456vCore +.05 LLC, temps max out at 55C during FPU stress tests. I have the CoolIt Eco A.L.C. Try adding a 120mm on the back of the radiator for push/pull, but even without, you shouldn't be touching 60C with just 1.42v. I once used 1.504v and that only maxed at 61C.

Try also reapplying and reseating the cooling block. That might fix it.


----------



## AMDZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


I got it down to 1.2v atm. I wonder how low it can go?


Those GFlops are fluctuating A LOT (by 3 in some cases). That's usually a sign of instability. Double check, blend 1 hour with P95 for quick stability testing.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDZ*


Those GFlops are fluctuating A LOT (by 3 in some cases). That's usually a sign of instability. Double check, blend 1 hour with P95 for quick stability testing.


I honestly doubt that. It just went thru linx and prime at the same time. I could run it overnight just to see.

However, it's probably got more to do with all the other services running in the background, av/internet, moving the mouse, etc.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDZ*


Doesn't sound right. I use 1.456vCore +.05 LLC, temps max out at 55C during FPU stress tests. I have the CoolIt Eco A.L.C. Try adding a 120mm on the back of the radiator for push/pull, but even without, you shouldn't be touching 60C with just 1.42v. I once used 1.504v and that only maxed at 61C.

Try also reapplying and reseating the cooling block. That might fix it.


Well, the spot that it's in is the biggest contributing factor to it getting hot. It's in a corner stuffed behind a 12in sub next to the widescreen cabinet. It's basically boxed in, even though its not ideal, I've got no place to put it lol. Dammit, this house sucks for closet space. I had it wired up in my daughters closet, but got kicked out by the wifey!

I could get a few degrees back by getting some better tim or some better fans dunno. Part of me wants to stick on a Rx120... but I'm looking to build an i7 rig soon which is why I'm going in the opposite direction with this machine now.


----------



## Casey Ryback

I already put this up please put me in the chart!

Ran prime95 blends for 12 hours on this one no failures!









http://s764.photobucket.com/albums/x...aseyRyback.png

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1448615

FSB/Multiplier: 293 x 14
CPU Speed: 4102 mhz
NB Speed: 2344 mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4
RAM Speed: 1172
RAM timings: 7-7-7-20-21 2T
Motherboard: Asrock 890GX Extreme 3
CPU Cooler: V6GT
Model: 125w


----------



## alienguts

just wanted to share this with some fellow enthusiasts.

I know its not a real long time but somethings better than nothing.

42 minutes in LinX, 50 minutes blend in prime95.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alienguts*


just wanted to share this with some fellow enthusiasts.


What temps are your room ambients right now?

must be around really cold.... between 10c - 14c.. if it isn't... there is no way.. your cpu is colder than your room ambients

maybe you have the regular sensor issue... that you need to add 10c more to your current temps for your actual readings.... and if that is true... then your H50 setup is not cooling very good - instead of 20c/49c .. it would be 30c/59c which is way too high for your current overclock

hopefully I am wrong.. and your room is actually that cold... so if its that cold... You can most definitely overclock 4ghz.. with 1.44v


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


What temps are your room ambients right now?

must be around really cold.... between 10c - 14c.. if it isn't... there is no way.. your cpu is colder than your room ambients

maybe you have the regular sensor issue... that you need to add 10c more to your current temps for your actual readings.... and if that is true... then your H50 setup is not cooling very good - instead of 20c/49c .. it would be 30c/59c which is way too high for your current overclock

hopefully I am wrong.. and your room is actually that cold... so if its that cold... You can most definitely overclock 4ghz.. with 1.44v


His temps are fine. He's maxing 61c on his socket. You shouldn't go by core temps for these chips.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


His temps are fine. He's maxing 61c on his socket. You shouldn't go by core temps for these chips.










Okay well like I said.. something must be really wrong with his H50 he is only overclocked to 3.8ghz 1.4v that is extremely awful

If you didn't read he is using ultrakaze 3000rpms... those temps are pretty bad for those settings


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Okay well like I said.. something must be really wrong with his H50 he is only overclocked to 3.8ghz 1.4v that is extremely awful

If you didn't read he is using ultrakaze 3000rpms... those temps are pretty bad for those settings


I'm not debating the performance of the H50 or the fans he's using, I was simply trying to point out that you shouldn't be concerned with core temps on a 1055T because of the inaccuracies in their reporting. This also rings true for most of the Phenom II lineup.

It's best to go by the socket temp and he's maxing out at 61c; under the threshold - albeit very close.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I'm not debating the performance of the H50 or the fans he's using, I was simply trying to point out that you shouldn't be concerned with core temps on a 1055T because of the inaccuracies in their reporting. This also rings true for most of the Phenom II lineup.

It's best to go by the socket temp and he's maxing out at 61c; under the threshold - albeit very close.


Well lets hope he gives a re-seating a try... hopefully it improves so that he can have head room to reach 4ghz below 62c


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
What temps are your room ambients right now?

must be around really cold.... between 10c - 14c.. if it isn't... there is no way.. your cpu is colder than your room ambients

maybe you have the regular sensor issue... that you need to add 10c more to your current temps for your actual readings.... and if that is true... then your H50 setup is not cooling very good - instead of 20c/49c .. it would be 30c/59c which is way too high for your current overclock

hopefully I am wrong.. and your room is actually that cold... so if its that cold... You can most definitely overclock 4ghz.. with 1.44v

yes it is flipping cold here, lows in the high 30s last night.

reasonable stability and 74GFLOPS is pretty damn good. most ppl get below 70 with their 1055ts.

if you know this equipment, setting it at 1.44V actually is setting it so it maxes at 1.50V, that would get too hot. 1.50V IS too hot for an H50.

and yes, for some reason my KAZE 3000 only run at 2800-2900 max. but most of the time they are at like 40% anyways. definitely nothing wrong with my temps though...


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDZ* 
Those GFlops are fluctuating A LOT (by 3 in some cases). That's usually a sign of instability. Double check, blend 1 hour with P95 for quick stability testing.

*tsm106*'s GFLOP fluctuation comes from multi tasking the computer while its running LinX, like checking e-mail, forum browsing, using the web, or other low-intensity tasks running in the background.,


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


What temps are your room ambients right now?

must be around really cold.... between 10c - 14c.. if it isn't... there is no way.. your cpu is colder than your room ambients

maybe you have the regular sensor issue... that you need to add 10c more to your current temps for your actual readings.... and if that is true... then your H50 setup is not cooling very good - instead of 20c/49c .. it would be 30c/59c which is way too high for your current overclock

hopefully I am wrong.. and your room is actually that cold... so if its that cold... You can most definitely overclock 4ghz.. with 1.44v


what are yout load temps on 1024k FFT's test on prime95? mine is round 52C with H50 push/pull

EDIT: at 8k FFT's my temps reaches 60C too


----------



## hawkeeyee

where should I keep HT link? around 2000 or it is better to push it to 2200-2500?


----------



## GanjaSMK

It's best between 1800~2200, but you could always push it. The only way to know for sure if it's worth pushing is running some Vantage benchmarks with it at various frequencies.


----------



## Santorican

I've asked this before but I definitely just want to make sure. If I raise my CPU clock speed to 3.5Ghz will it decrease the life of my processor or is temperature a bigger factor in cpu life?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Nope!

Temperature and voltage are more the enemy.


----------



## Santorican

So with the cooling set up that I have at 3.5Ghz it shouldn't have any effect on my cpu life bearing that my ambient temperatures are reasonable?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Santorican* 
So with the cooling set up that I have at 3.5Ghz it shouldn't have any effect on my cpu life bearing that my ambient temperatures are reasonable?

You will be plenty fine.

Let's say you run it at 3.5Ghz and for some reason for that kind of clock speed your chip magically requires 1.52v. Sure, you'll take off maybe - say - one year of it's life, maybe one and a half. Out of 8~12 years.

I wouldn't worry at all, you'll likely upgrade before that chip dies or degrades badly.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
.

if you know this equipment, setting it at 1.44V actually is setting it so it maxes at 1.50V, that would get too hot. 1.50V IS too hot for an H50.


Mine stopped fluctuating like that when I updated the BIOS to 1005. Now it doesn't fluctuate more than .01 when under load.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Anyone running the Asus CH4 extreme and a high fsb 370+:
Please save your cmos to a disk and send it to me, I will be forever in your debt!


----------



## hawkeeyee

so my final 24/7 OC->
[email protected]@1.4v
[email protected]
[email protected](6-8-6-15)

even it can handle 4108 @1.488 24/7 i rather have lover voltage









maybe with D14 next week I will push it harder


----------



## Haleskater

here is a pic of mine after 30 mins of prime95 after the 8k FFT passes, the temps dont change much more after 3 hours running at 4GHz...



idle 27C, load 51C with my ultra kaze H50 P/P setup... id like to see some pics of how any1 else who has done the ultra kaze fans on a P/P.

the next pic is my GFlops at around 75 the temps r alot higher cos my room was really warm as u can see the idle is 36C and load is 60C


----------



## hawkeeyee

[email protected] GJ man


----------



## Ericrules30

Helloz, my sys just came in teh mailz.


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Anyone running the Asus CH4 extreme and a high fsb 370+:
Please save your cmos to a disk and send it to me, I will be forever in your debt!


370+ huh? I know Formula won't go that high.....


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ericrules30*


Helloz, my sys just came in teh mailz.










gratz!! you won't be disappointed!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


370+ huh? I know Formula won't go that high.....


ment 270+ but I figured out my issue RAM... threw some ocz thats on the QVL and insta boot at 325 put mine back in, FAIL


----------



## ny_driver

I think 325-330 is about as high as I found to be stable.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I think 325-330 is about as high as I found to be stable.


had 325 going with a set of OCZ sticks on the QVL so I need to get rid of my ram and get new now.


----------



## hawkeeyee

what temps do you have with 95W version?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee*


what temps do you have with 95W version?


well at stock I run ambient(~5) or one degree above idle and don't break 32 load.

Overclocked i have not yet been able to do without frying a board or needing to get ram. Still waiting on the ram but when I was running 1.59vcore and 4264MHz I was about 52* load


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Overclocked i have not yet been able to do without frying a board

yea I fried my GD70... guess the VRMs on it just couldn't handle overclocking a 1055T and when I started up some tunes it fried.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
yea I fried my GD70... guess the VRMs on it just couldn't handle overclocking a 1055T and when I started up some tunes it fried.

I've been benching on my GD70 all day, I hope I don't fry mine.


----------



## Cheesew1z

Here is my system, any tips or tweaks would be helpful









Mainboard is M4N75TD


----------



## Cheesew1z

Oh...I see, the most recent is first









Well, I took a pic of my PC


----------



## PeaceMaker

hm.... still having issues getting to 4.0ghz.. temps are good at 3.9ghz.
i am getting irql not less than or equal
usually this is ram issue, but i have it clocked as low as it goes (1100mhz) and loosened the timings, manually set the voltage to 1.65 (stock) then bumped to 1.67.
NB = 2000
HT = 2000
NBv = 1.35
all other voltages have been bumped up.

any ideas??


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
hm.... still having issues getting to 4.0ghz.. temps are good at 3.9ghz.
i am getting irql not less than or equal
usually this is ram issue, but i have it clocked as low as it goes (1100mhz) and loosened the timings, manually set the voltage to 1.65 (stock) then bumped to 1.67.
NB = 2000
HT = 2000
NBv = 1.35
all other voltages have been bumped up.

any ideas??

stock is definitely at least 0.3 under 1.65.

am priming 4066 right now with 1.48~1.52 peak vCore


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheesew1z*


Oh...I see, the most recent is first









Well, I took a pic of my PC


You have a nice case there and I see it has real good cable management capability because its designed to let you run cables behind the mobo tray. I see you have 4 hardrives as well. Do you have any experience with RAID 0. I've been experimenting with cheap 500 gig eBay drives and so far have a 3 drive setup with a 4th drive due on Friday. Sequential speed is very impressive.


----------



## CerealKillah

Peacemaker - I am @ work, so I am only about 90% sure these are the settings I am using with that same motherboard and my 1055T:

MB Intelligent Tweaker: (Default settings with the following exceptions)
CPU Northbridge Frequency -> 10X
CPU Host Clock Control -> Manual 
CPU Frequency -> 286
Core Performance Boost-> Disable
HT Link Ratio -> 8X
Set Memory Clock -> Manual
Memory Clock -> X5.33
System Voltage Control -> Manual
DDR3 Voltage Control -> 1.65
CPU NB VID Control -> +0.225
CPU Voltage Control -> +0.125

IGX Configuration: (Default except)
Internal Graphics Mode -> Disabled

Advanced BIOS Features: (Default except)
AMD C1E Support: -> Disabled
AMD K8 Cool&Quiet Control -> Disabled
Init Display First -> PEG

PC Health Status: (Default except)
CPU Warning Temperature -> 60 C
CPU FAN Fail Warning -> Enabled
CPU Smart FAN Control -> Disabled
System Smart FAN Control -> Disabled

This has resulted in a stable 4.0 overclock on my 1055T.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*


Peacemaker - I am @ work, so I am only about 90% sure these are the settings I am using with that same motherboard and my 1055T:

MB Intelligent Tweaker: (Default settings with the following exceptions)
CPU Northbridge Frequency -> 10X
CPU Host Clock Control -> Manual 
CPU Frequency -> 286
Core Performance Boost-> Disable
HT Link Ratio -> 8X
Set Memory Clock -> Manual
Memory Clock -> X5.33
System Voltage Control -> Manual
DDR3 Voltage Control -> 1.65
CPU NB VID Control -> +0.225
CPU Voltage Control -> +0.125

IGX Configuration: (Default except)
Internal Graphics Mode -> Disabled

Advanced BIOS Features: (Default except)
AMD C1E Support: -> Disabled
AMD K8 Cool&Quiet Control -> Disabled
Init Display First -> PEG

PC Health Status: (Default except)
CPU Warning Temperature -> 60 C
CPU FAN Fail Warning -> Enabled
CPU Smart FAN Control -> Disabled
System Smart FAN Control -> Disabled

This has resulted in a stable 4.0 overclock on my 1055T.


You're a sick man for remembering all of that lol. I only remember the end result frequencies/voltages rather than the +/- values.

IRQL is usually related to RAM... I will be really pissed if I can't get this OC bc of my RAM. Thought it was good... I have corsair XMS2 which isn't considered great OCing ram but should be a good way to test maybe?


----------



## CerealKillah

Haha! This was the baseline I used to get to 4ghz (thanks to another forum member). I keep it handy here at work so that if someone else with this board and chip come along, I can pay forward the good advice I received









I am sure I have lowered voltages here and there to wind up where I am at.

If you have some spare sticks to throw in there, I would give it a try. I know I am running my Mushkin sticks .05 higher than they are rated and they run GREAT.


----------



## Cheesew1z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe*


You have a nice case there and I see it has real good cable management capability because its designed to let you run cables behind the mobo tray. I see you have 4 hardrives as well. Do you have any experience with RAID 0. I've been experimenting with cheap 500 gig eBay drives and so far have a 3 drive setup with a 4th drive due on Friday. Sequential speed is very impressive.










Thank you







It's the HAF932. I love it. Actually, 5 HDD, one is an SSD, it's the bottom one







Striped? I have dabbled in it in the past, used my 2 74GB raptors for that and used it as my game drive. I haven't had it that way for probably a year now.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
Haha! This was the baseline I used to get to 4ghz (thanks to another forum member). I keep it handy here at work so that if someone else with this board and chip come along, I can pay forward the good advice I received









I am sure I have lowered voltages here and there to wind up where I am at.

If you have some spare sticks to throw in there, I would give it a try. I know I am running my Mushkin sticks .05 higher than they are rated and they run GREAT.

Agreed my board hated my mushkins Now that I am running these Flares (designed for X6's and a few ASUS boards) I am having very little issues! Just need to start fine tunning and find best OC not highest but BEST.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Agreed my board hated my mushkins Now that I am running these Flares (designed for X6's and a few ASUS boards) I am having very little issues! Just need to start fine tunning and find best OC not highest but BEST.


I want to know what specifically is different about this ram vs any other ram... How does this differ from their other high quality RAM sets?

These RAM prices need to drop...

Also... I am not 100% confident my RAM is holding me back to 4.0ghz... Although, my temps are GREAT at 3.9ghz.


----------



## Eddie666

here there is a screenshot after 8 hours of prime 95 with cpu @ 3500mhz; max temp on cpu was 52Â°, and on motherboard (asus M4A88T-I mini itx) 47Â°:



NB 2500
HT 2000
vcore 1.187v from bios (under full load 1.25v)
nbv 1.1v


----------



## hawkeeyee

i see core speed 1000


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
I want to know what specifically is different about this ram vs any other ram... How does this differ from their other high quality RAM sets?

These RAM prices need to drop...

Also... I am not 100% confident my RAM is holding me back to 4.0ghz... Although, my temps are GREAT at 3.9ghz.

The difference is the IC's. I cant take the heatspreaders off to see what they are because of some annoying little warranty stickers







But I can tell you that my mushkins were holding me back 100%. I could on run the FSB up to ~269 stable, now with these flares I can run up to 325+.


----------



## Eddie666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawkeeyee* 
i see core speed 1000

yes, cause C&Q is enable (250x4 idle - 250x14 full)


----------



## christoph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eddie666* 
yes, cause C&Q is enable (250x4 idle - 250x14 full)










the C&Q does not move the HTT of your MOBO?

in mine kepps the HTT fluctuating between 190 and 225

but I got everything at stock with Coreboost enabled, so maybe is the coreboost that does it...

I hadn't try to OC 'cuz I get the same performance with this 1055T stock than I had with my old 940 OC'ed


----------



## hawkeeyee

i changed cpu cooler frio+2xmagma for D14 and it is absolutly amazing

[email protected]@BOINC(70% of CPU time) -> 55-56celsius
[email protected]@800RPM, [email protected]@BOINC(70% of CPU time)->51celsius

furthermore I moved middle P14 a down a bit so air would go trough NB passive and it went down by 4celsius (from 64 to 60)


----------



## Eddie666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christoph* 
the C&Q does not move the HTT of your MOBO?


no, just the multi drop to 4x


----------



## christoph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eddie666* 
no, just the multi drop to 4x


and you have Coreboost disabled right?

I don't know if I want to OC, I'm getting very good results with this CPU at stock, but I wanna get all the tips


----------



## Eddie666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christoph*


and you have Coreboost disabled right?

I don't know if I want to OC, I'm getting very good results with this CPU at stock, but I wanna get all the tips


yes; turbocore is disabled from bios


----------



## kromar

turbo core should not affect the HTT all it does is increase the multi further and ****s up the core voltage...


----------



## christoph

well

on Everest says that the HTT is Fluctuating, unless is a bad reading from it, I know that C&Q and 'turbo core' should touch only the Multiplier

what do you guys use to check on the actual real-time HTT, multiplier and voltage of the system?


----------



## hawkeeyee

cpuz & everest & hwmonitor


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christoph* 
well

on Everest says that the HTT is Fluctuating, unless is a bad reading from it, I know that C&Q and 'turbo core' should touch only the Multiplier

what do you guys use to check on the actual real-time HTT, multiplier and voltage of the system?

A digital Multi meter.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

So heres what I currently have stable.









Still working on going higher tho.









FSB/Multiplier: 13.5
CPU Speed:4063
NB Speed:3009
CPU Voltage:1.478
CPU-NB Voltage:1.3
RAM Speed:1604
Motherboard:Asus Crosshair IV Extreme
Model: (125w or 95w) 95W


----------



## christoph

ok

just one last question;

does CPUZ gives you the HTT in real time? or is what you had set in bios?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Real time. Your HTT should not fluctuate. I may fluctuate within 1Mhz but nothing more.


----------



## Projectil3

*









FSB/Multiplier*: 14X
*CPU Speed*: 2800MHZ
*NB Speed*: 2000MHZ
*CPU Voltage*: 1.35
*CPU-NB Voltage*: 1.35
*RAM Speed*: DDR3-1333
*Motherboard*: M4N75TD
*Model*: 125w


----------



## GanjaSMK

Now those are some serious stock clocks!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Projectil3*


*









FSB/Multiplier*: 14X
*CPU Speed*: 2800MHZ
*NB Speed*: 2000MHZ
*CPU Voltage*: 1.35
*CPU-NB Voltage*: 1.35
*RAM Speed*: DDR3-1333
*Motherboard*: M4N75TD
*Model*: 125w


lol at posting stock clocks. Very nice man, now get that baby cranked up!!!! Honestly it is a beast at 2.8. But look where we are posting at...


----------



## DeltaKINGxxx

Why do people say the MSI 890fxa-gd70 motherboard is trash? I have one and I overclocked striaght to 3.92GHz with my x6 1055t with a voltage of 1.425v
NB:2800MHz
NBv:1.350v
HT:2520
HTv:1.250v
CPU:3.92GHz
CPUv:1.425v
CPU Muliplier: x14
NB multiplier: x10
HT multiplier: x9
And my temp never exceeds 60 degrees Celsius...on air!







but good for me hey


----------



## Projectil3

My Bad. Can I still Join?


----------



## ny_driver

You can have my spot brother.







I sold mine a couple months ago .


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Projectil3*


My Bad. Can I still Join?


Of course man all are welcome!!!


----------



## AMDZ

How's the voltage fluxuation with you Crosshair rich fanboys, eh? xD, mine's 1.440-1.472 =/.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDZ*


How's the voltage fluxuation with you Crosshair rich fanboys, eh? xD, mine's 1.440-1.472 =/.










I would have to get my DMM back out but IIRC .02v And that will be lessened with the new bios updates that are on the way







Question is does you voltage go up under load







: or down


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Projectil3*


*









FSB/Multiplier*: 14X
*CPU Speed*: 2800MHZ
*NB Speed*: 2000MHZ
*CPU Voltage*: 1.35
*CPU-NB Voltage*: 1.35
*RAM Speed*: DDR3-1333
*Motherboard*: M4N75TD
*Model*: 125w


^^^^
Back when I was a noob

These are my settings now -

*FSB/Multiplier*: 14X
*CPU Speed*: 3500MHZ
*NB Speed*: 2250MHZ
*CPU Voltage*: 1.35
*CPU-NB Voltage*: 1.2
*RAM Speed*: DDR3-1333
*Motherboard*: M4N75TD
*Model*: 125w

5 Link tests in my CPU has only reached 54 degrees celsius max, lowest was 35 degrees celsius.. Can I join the club now?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeltaKINGxxx*


Why do people say the MSI 890fxa-gd70 motherboard is trash? I have one and I overclocked striaght to 3.92GHz with my x6 1055t with a voltage of 1.425v
NB:2800MHz
NBv:1.350v
HT:2520
HTv:1.250v
CPU:3.92GHz
CPUv:1.425v
CPU Muliplier: x14
NB multiplier: x10
HT multiplier: x9
And my temp never exceeds 60 degrees Celsius...on air!







but good for me hey










I get 3.93 at 1.392 with the same nb/cpu speed at 1.275. Werd though. Still pretty good.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## test tube

Yes, anyone can still join, I've just been getting murdered with university... update from page 291 on coming this weekend

Also, I got an H70, which I'll install this week or next week, and then I'm going for 4GHz stable...!


----------



## kromar

hey i was playing around with turbo core since my current cooling solution doenst let me go to 4ghz. so im back to 3.5ghz and turbo to 4ghz. but i would like to know if its really stable, but since i can note really put all cores under load to test wheter turbo is stable or not i cant really test it.
i made some tests with p95 and set it to 1 core and then some cores will jump to 4ghz from time to time but the load is not on 1 core only, its distributed to all cores and changes a lot.
whats also strange is that as in the picture it can happen that 5 cores get the turbo even if theres no load on them...










so does someone has an idea how to test the turbo for stability?
i was thinking about disabling cores and test them at 4ghz but since the load is distributed between all cores this doesnt seem right 

some details about the clock and voltage:
cpu: 3.5ghz
vcore: 1.328v
cpu turbo: 4.0ghz
vcore turbo: 1.456v


----------



## groodal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
hey i was playing around with turbo core since my current cooling solution doenst let me go to 4ghz. so im back to 3.5ghz and turbo to 4ghz. but i would like to know if its really stable, but since i can note really put all cores under load to test wheter turbo is stable or not i cant really test it.
i made some tests with p95 and set it to 1 core and then some cores will jump to 4ghz from time to time but the load is not on 1 core only, its distributed to all cores and changes a lot.
whats also strange is that as in the picture it can happen that 5 cores get the turbo even if theres no load on them...










so does someone has an idea how to test the turbo for stability?
i was thinking about disabling cores and test them at 4ghz but since the load is distributed between all cores this doesnt seem right 

some details about the clock and voltage:
cpu: 3.5ghz
vcore: 1.328v
cpu turbo: 4.0ghz
vcore turbo: 1.456v

What monitoring program are you using there? sidebar gadgets i mean ; )

IMO I'd leave Turbo disabled and get max out of all cores in stead. overclocking with Turbo will take some time, and i don't think you'd fell that much of a difference either ; )
Maybe anyone disagree with me but i'd leave Turbo disabled.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
What monitoring program are you using there? sidebar gadgets i mean ; )

IMO I'd leave Turbo disabled and get max out of all cores in stead. overclocking with Turbo will take some time, and i don't think you'd fell that much of a difference either ; )
Maybe anyone disagree with me but i'd leave Turbo disabled.

the top gadget is "All CPU meter" http://addgadget.com/
the 2nd one is "top Five" http://blog.orbmu2k.de/
and the 3d is "GPU Observer" http://blog.orbmu2k.de/

i never enabled it before but i like to test new things. also my sig ram is on RMA and till i get it back i have to use some lower ram so higher frequs are probably worse with this ram.
since the turbo increases the multiplier its hard to test the settings on all cores, sure frequency/voltage can be tested but ram/nb/ht would be different than with turbo mode.
and since the load gets distributed its not even that simple to test one core at a time with turbo unless all other cores are disabled which would cause major temperature differences:O


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
hey i was playing around with turbo core since my current cooling solution doenst let me go to 4ghz. so im back to 3.5ghz and turbo to 4ghz. but i would like to know if its really stable, but since i can note really put all cores under load to test wheter turbo is stable or not i cant really test it.
i made some tests with p95 and set it to 1 core and then some cores will jump to 4ghz from time to time but the load is not on 1 core only, its distributed to all cores and changes a lot.
whats also strange is that as in the picture it can happen that 5 cores get the turbo even if theres no load on them...

so does someone has an idea how to test the turbo for stability?
i was thinking about disabling cores and test them at 4ghz but since the load is distributed between all cores this doesnt seem right 

some details about the clock and voltage:
cpu: 3.5ghz
vcore: 1.328v
cpu turbo: 4.0ghz
vcore turbo: 1.456v

You can open three instances of Prime95, each only on one core, and select your proper core for the work. With that you should be able to test the stability of your 'Turbo Boost'.

Also, quick question on your voltage - do you set it manually to 1.328 and when you do does it jump to 1.456 under load, or are those voltages set when you leave it to 'Auto'?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


You can open three instances of Prime95, each only on one core, and select your proper core for the work. With that you should be able to test the stability of your 'Turbo Boost'.

Also, quick question on your voltage - do you set it manually to 1.328 and when you do does it jump to 1.456 under load, or are those voltages set when you leave it to 'Auto'?


how can i tell p95 which core to use and not distribute over all cores?

i set the voltage manually to 1.328 in bios and when turbo kicks in it increases to 1.456v.


----------



## Pao

Has anyone used an Armageddon on the 1055t yet? I tried to go through a number of pages, but too many system signatures to read through to find out!

If not I will be before too long


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


how can i tell p95 which core to use and not distribute over all cores?

i set the voltage manually to 1.328 in bios and when turbo kicks in it increases to 1.456v.


Open three different P95 instances; set each one to one core only.

Thats interesting about the voltage! I can't remember if I set mine that way or not, will have to try. I think I remember my voltage (when set manually) didn't change with the turbo function enabled. But I haven't tried using it in a long time, perhaps it does change. Giving me a hinkerin' for some tinkerin'!


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Open three different P95 instances; set each one to one core only.

Thats interesting about the voltage! I can't remember if I set mine that way or not, will have to try. I think I remember my voltage (when set manually) didn't change with the turbo function enabled. But I haven't tried using it in a long time, perhaps it does change. Giving me a hinkerin' for some tinkerin'!










when i set p95 to use one core its not using one core 100% but all of them with low load, so that doesnt work...


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
when i set p95 to use one core its not using one core 100% but all of them with low load, so that doesnt work...

You can assign a core to a program in the taskmgr. Right click on the process and you'll have options.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
You can assign a core to a program in the taskmgr. Right click on the process and you'll have options.

ah very nice, thanks a lot







+rep


----------



## PeaceMaker

Surely, np. Let us know your results of your testing. Also, check to see if you have the latest BIOS for your mobo. Newer versions may contain specific OC options.


----------



## kromar

lol this is just hilarious... check out which cores turbo kicks in when i put load on core #0 and #1..









yes thats right, the ones without load... i thought this was supposed to work the other way around


----------



## PeaceMaker

haha thats pretty funny...


----------



## alienguts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


lol this is just hilarious... check out which cores turbo kicks in when i put load on core #0 and #1..









yes thats right, the ones without load... i thought this was supposed to work the other way around


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
lol this is just hilarious... check out which cores turbo kicks in when i put load on core #0 and #1..

yes thats right, the ones without load... i thought this was supposed to work the other way around









I don't know if you have considered this already, but why do you not disable turbo & have it running a certain clock continuously? Having Turbo enabled just complicates your timings and volts...


----------



## kromar

i just wanted to give it a try because i have to wait till my ram gets back from RMA and my cooling doesnt allow me 4ghz so it would have been nice if it acctually did what its supposed to and not the opposite thing....

anyone tried this on a asus board? i could bet that this is an other so called "feature" of this gigabyte crap i have...


----------



## esproductions

Mmmmm the top OC in the spreadsheet has the same mobo as me... very tempting. I'm currently at 3.5ghz, cooled with the H50... I idle at like 22 deg C lol.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Mmmmm the top OC in the spreadsheet has the same mobo as me... very tempting. I'm currently at 3.5ghz, cooled with the H50... I idle at like 22 deg C lol.

the thubans report low core temps. my core says 24C but socket says 35C, a few minutes after a LinX


----------



## Projectil3

Use HWMonitor, tells the real temps. The Thuban reports 20-30 but in reality it may be 40-50...


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Projectil3* 
Use HWMonitor, tells the real temps. The Thuban reports 20-30 but in reality it may be 40-50...

haha well mine def isn't close to that bad.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Mmmmm the top OC in the spreadsheet has the same mobo as me... very tempting. I'm currently at 3.5ghz, cooled with the H50... I idle at like 22 deg C lol.

Here is a baseline 4 ghz 1055T config on this motherboard (which I also have).

These are the only settings that you will need to adjust in the BIOS:

MB Intelligent Tweaker: (Default except)
CPU Northbridge Frequency -> 10X
CPU Host Clock Control -> Manual
CPU Frequency -> 286
Core Performance Boost-> Disable
HT Link Ratio -> 8X
Set Memory Clock -> Manual
Memory Clock -> X5.33
System Voltage Control -> Manual
DDR3 Voltage Control -> +0.05
CPU NB VID Control -> +0.225
CPU Voltage Control -> +0.125

IGX Configuration: (Default except)
Internal Graphics Mode -> Disabled

Advanced BIOS Features: (Default except)
AMD C1E Support: -> Disabled
AMD K8 Cool&Quiet Control -> Disabled
Init Display First -> PEG

PC Health Status: (Default except)
CPU Warning Temperature -> 60 C
CPU FAN Fail Warning -> Enabled
CPU Smart FAN Control -> Disabled
System Smart FAN Control -> Disabled

Give it a whirl!







On my Rev 2.0 890GPA-UD3 this is rock solid and runs nice and cool (max load tems about 54C) with my Xiggy Dark Knight in push/pull.


----------



## CDub07

FSB/Multiplier: 229x14
CPU Speed:3205Mhz
NB Speed:2289MHz
CPU Voltage:1.29V
CPU-NB Voltage: ?
RAM Speed: 916MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GM785GM-US2H
Model:125w

CPU Z

using stock fan for the moment. Going to lap my aftermarket and see what I get.


----------



## cosworth88

Hello everyone!
I have an AMD 1055T and I would like to reach 4GHz ...
for now my cpu is stable at 3.5GHz (with stock heatsink) ...
with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 plus (two fans) I could keep temperatures acceptable at 4GHz?
thank you


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cosworth88* 
Hello everyone!
I have an AMD 1055T and I would like to reach 4GHz ...
for now my cpu is stable at 3.5GHz (with stock heatsink) ...
with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 plus (two fans) I could keep temperatures acceptable at 4GHz?
thank you









Ehhh it's really hard to say, too many factors affect the temperature.
The best thing to do is bring it to 4GHz and see about it then. The only way if I knew my system would handle 3.0GHz+ was to put it above that threshold and determine if it were stable or not. I'm gonna be bringing my clock from 3500mhz to 4000mzh tonight.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

What I'm running right now.









Need to do some hardcore tweaking to get the cpu speed up some more with that 3200 NB.

might come back and edit in my values.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
What I'm running right now.

Need to do some hardcore tweaking to get the cpu speed up some more with that 3200 NB.

might come back and edit in my values.

uh thats an impressive NB speed:O how much CPU-NB voltage do you need for that?


----------



## cosworth88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Projectil3* 
Ehhh it's really hard to say, too many factors affect the temperature.
The best thing to do is bring it to 4GHz and see about it then. The only way if I knew my system would handle 3.0GHz+ was to put it above that threshold and determine if it were stable or not. I'm gonna be bringing my clock from 3500mhz to 4000mzh tonight.

for now I only have the stock heatsink, I have to choose which sink to buy ...
in this thread I saw that someone manages to reach 4 GHz with hyper 212 plus
3.9ghz with stock heatsink temp1 Was 62 degrees and the core temp ... Was 54 degrees after several minutes of Prime95 (small FFTs) the computer crashes


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cosworth88*


for now I only have the stock heatsink, I have to choose which sink to buy ...
in this thread I saw that someone manages to reach 4 GHz with hyper 212 plus
3.9ghz with stock heatsink temp1 Was 62 degrees and the core temp ... Was 54 degrees after several minutes of Prime95 (small FFTs) the computer crashes


I have the Xigmatek S1283 which is similar to the Hyper 212+ and my temps @ load are about 50C. 4.0GHz even for me would be pushing it, buuut, in general remember to keep the temp of the socket @ less than 60C. I've been told (and I can agree) that the temp of the socket is more important the the temp of the cores as the cores read incorrectly with basically any temp monitoring program.

BTW which program you use to monitor temps? I use HWMonitor, very collaborative program and very accurate.


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cosworth88*


for now I only have the stock heatsink, I have to choose which sink to buy ...
in this thread I saw that someone manages to reach 4 GHz with hyper 212 plus
3.9ghz with stock heatsink temp1 Was 62 degrees and the core temp ... Was 54 degrees after several minutes of Prime95 (small FFTs) the computer crashes


Newegg has a sale on now for the corsair C70 which is about equivalent to the TRU (thermalright ultra) for $30 w/ FS and rebate: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-011-_-Product

The 1283/212+ are good but if you want 4GHz or beyond you may need something a little better. I just bought an H70 and I hope to mod my case and install it by next week and hit 4+.


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


The 1283/212+ are good but if you want 4GHz or beyond you may need something a little better.


That's correct as I'm at just 3.5GHz and my load temps are 50C +/- 1


----------



## Eec1112

I am about to buy a new 1055T. what is a decent 100$ around price mobo to get?


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eec1112*


I am about to buy a new 1055T. what is a decent 100$ around price mobo to get?


I've got the Asus M4N75TD and it's fantastic, got it for $110 after shipping/taxes/insurance.

I would go with the MSI board though, in the same priceclass & specifications

Asus M4N75TD - *$103.50* CAD -
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...nufacture=ASUS

MSI NF750-G55 - * $99.99 CAD * -
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...r&promoid=1259

The MSI also has a $15 MIR, bringing the price down to $84.99


----------



## cosworth88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Projectil3*


That's correct as I'm at just 3.5GHz and my load temps are 50C +/- 1


HWmonitor gives me this temp (the same of speedfan) @3.5

TMPIN0 55C
CORES 46C

the stock heatsink has only 5C more than a CM hyper 212+??
the Corsair A70 is much better than the hyper also if I buy the second fan??

i'm italian and i can buy

CM hyper 212+ 25â‚¬ + the second BladeMaster 9â‚¬ = 34â‚¬
Corsair A70 42â‚¬

which is better??


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cosworth88*


HWmonitor gives me this temp (the same of speedfan) @3.5

TMPIN0 55C
CORES 46C

the stock heatsink has only 5C more than a CM hyper 212+??
the Corsair A70 is much better than the hyper also if I buy the second fan??

i'm italian and i can buy

CM hyper 212+ 25€ + the second BladeMaster 9€ = 34€
Corsair A70 42€

which is better??


A70 comes with two fans

A70 is also way better and comparable to the better air coolers available

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1389/6/
http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi..._a50_a70/4.htm
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...ooler_review/3


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cosworth88*


TMPIN0 55C
CORES 46C

the stock heatsink has only 5C more than a CM hyper 212+??


TMPIN0 is the one that you should keep below 60C & I can't comment on the Hyper 212+.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


uh thats an impressive NB speed:O how much CPU-NB voltage do you need for that?


CPU-NB V is at 1.49 idle 1.52 IIRC load. temps still dont hit 60*c and I can go up to 72







Gonna be a PITA to get more core speed though!


----------



## cosworth88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


A70 comes with two fans

A70 is also way better and comparable to the better air coolers available

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1389/6/
http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi..._a50_a70/4.htm
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...ooler_review/3


mmm the a70 seems very big and noisy...
which temperatures reach your cpu at 3.8GHz with the hyper?


----------



## alienguts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cosworth88*


mmm the a70 seems very big and noisy...
which temperatures reach your cpu at 3.8GHz with the hyper?


that is why the H50 is a better deal . can find them for $50 pretty regularly. with asus ai suite fan controlling my H50's fans only get going when the cpus under load for awhile.


----------



## Blostorm

I'm so mad. I can't do 4.2 GHz even at 1.55v







I'm sure I could do it at 1.56v!


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alienguts*


that is why the H50 is a better deal . can find them for $50 pretty regularly. with asus ai suite fan controlling my H50's fans only get going when the cpus under load for awhile.


A70 is much cooler than an H50. If you want to make it closer in performance to the A70 you need to use very fast and noisy fans. ai suite also works with any series of fans which connect to the motherboard.

under load I get up to 60C or so with the coolermaster fan running at 1800rpm


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
A70 is much cooler than an H50. If you want to make it closer in performance to the A70 you need to use very fast and noisy fans. ai suite also works with any series of fans which connect to the motherboard.

under load I get up to 60C or so with the coolermaster fan running at 1800rpm

all things considered? my fans are typically running at about 1200rpm and the temps don't get high enough to bring em up to 3000 unless its prime or linx. though yes, under load, I'm sure my H50 is louder. but my voltage is also higher.


----------



## nukefission

meep

FSB/Multiplier: 200.9/x14
CPU Speed: 2812mhz
NB Speed: 2000mhz?
CPU Voltage: 1.275v
CPU-NB Voltage: uuh stock??
RAM Speed: 1333 mHz
Motherboard: Asus M4A88TD-V Evo/Usb3
Model: 125w

running at stock currently


----------



## cosworth88

Ok the a70 is better








But I saw that I can mount it only in this way on Am3 socket...


You Tube





I can not mount it with the fans facing the rear of the case?


----------



## Projectil3

nafljhy has a custom AM2/AM3 mount that faces it in the proper direction (the rear of the case, and not the top)


----------



## cosworth88

i have found also the CoolIT ECO r120 for 42€...could be a good choice?


----------



## PeaceMaker

Not sure about the prices/rates in Europe... but I'm sure you can use most any quality cooling solution on this chip--the temps are great.

I have seen the most joy from this CPU while using Handbrake. It converts video files at sweet speeds







So converting videos for my Droid X has been fun!


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cosworth88*


i have found also the CoolIT ECO r120 for 42â‚¬...could be a good choice?


The custom AMD mount I mentioned is only $15 inc shipping... It's 19.99 on Tigerdirect BEFORE shipping/taxes/insurance...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Projectil3*


The custom AMD mount I mentioned is only $15 inc shipping... It's 19.99 on Tigerdirect BEFORE shipping/taxes/insurance...


is that the mount that changes the amd setup to be like socket 775 intel?


----------



## Mreek

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1485205

is this safe? this processor has always been hungry for volts. cant get mine down to 1.42 on 4ghz, its always in between 1.500 - 1.585v vcore. So does this make it a "bad batch" or am I just unlucky with my chip?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mreek*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1485205

is this safe? this processor has always been hungry for volts. cant get mine down to 1.42 on 4ghz, its always in between 1.500 - 1.585v vcore. So does this make it a "bad batch" or am I just unlucky with my chip?


Are your caps squealing? are your load temps too high? If the answer to either of these is yes then no it is not safe.

I run 1.502 cpu and 1.52 cpu-NB Load through my chip 24/7 but my cooling and Kick A$$ MB keep me safe


----------



## Mreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Are your caps squealing? are your load temps too high? If the answer to either of these is yes then no it is not safe.

I run 1.502 cpu and 1.52 cpu-NB Load through my chip 24/7 but my cooling and Kick A$$ MB keep me safe










My temps are really low, around 11-13c idle @ 4.2ghz


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mreek*


My temps are really low, around 11-13c idle @ 4.2ghz


That would indicate temperatures below ambient if that were the case. Do not pay attention to your *core* temperatures, watch your socket temp.

The core temperatures are not correct, your socket temp is.

Also, I would say something is not setup right in your BIOS (maybe LLC is the culprit) but you should have those volts closer to 1.5v instead of 1.58 (I'm assuming this is under load).


----------



## Mreek

its not core Im looking at


----------



## Mreek

(sry for double post)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


That would indicate temperatures below ambient if that were the case. Do not pay attention to your *core* temperatures, watch your socket temp.

The core temperatures are not correct, your socket temp is.



this is while prime is running







.

I have used 3 different mobos and all of them had same v with this chip. So I guess I should cross my fingers next time I buy a processor..


----------



## GanjaSMK

If you're leaving it to 'Auto' settings, a lot of motherboards will spike the voltage quite high to compensate for the clocks.

If you're using the H50 as an 'intake' and you've got a window open in the room the computer is in and the ambient temperature outside your house is anywhere from 34~50f then I can see the temps being in line.

It looks like you either have a borked sensor, or the board you're using has borked socket sensor also.

Those temperatures with those voltages are a big clue the readings are off. They're not correct.


----------



## Mreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


If you're leaving it to 'Auto' settings, a lot of motherboards will spike the voltage quite high to compensate for the clocks.

If you're using the H50 as an 'intake' and you've got a window open in the room the computer is in and the ambient temperature outside your house is anywhere from 34~50f then I can see the temps being in line.

It looks like you either have a borked sensor, or the board you're using has borked socket sensor also.

Those temperatures with those voltages are a big clue the readings are off. They're not correct.


No voltages is on auto.
all my boards have had the same temps with the 1055t. 
Im using duct with two fans inside the duct and mounted to ventbracket in my wall. so yeah, cold air in, temps are correct.

fan<-rad<-shrud-<fan<-Case<-ductbracket<-Duct_fan_fan_Duct<-ductbraket<-wall<-air outside

outside its -2c


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well good luck with that then.


----------



## Mreek

what Im wondering about is what is NOT safe v for vcore, since its impossible to get mine under 1.5 at 4ghz.And Ive seen ppl with volts down to 1.425 even lower. I know more volts = more heat, but since heat is not a problem here. what can be max for this chip, before it dies? 1.7v? It is really volt hungry!


----------



## GanjaSMK

You're already pushing past 1.55v, and I would say already beyond 'safe' voltage.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


You're already pushing past 1.55v, and I would say already beyond 'safe' voltage.


meh Ln2 runs push 1.65v just remember it is not my hardware that I will have to replace if you brake it... So use you best judgment and remember If you push too far you may have to replace something. Kinda like I had to do with my OLD GD70


----------



## PeaceMaker

Which one is the socket temp in his screen shot? Thought HW Temp posted accurate temperatures?


----------



## christoph

1.55v could be the max safe IF temperatures are not a problem


----------



## Mreek

So with lower temps the vcore can be stretched further is what ppl here are saying?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*


Which one is the socket temp in his screen shot? Thought HW Temp posted accurate temperatures?


TMPIN1


----------



## nukefission

uuh why does my voltage turbo but not my clockspeed


----------



## kromar

because turbo is crap and not worth enabling? on my board the cores without load get turbod which is soooo efficient....


----------



## hos1981

Hi guy's, I've been running 3.71 rock solid since day 1 but after reading the forum I tried for 4ghz again never having much luck before. Right now I'm so close with

Cpu-4004mhz-1.4875v if I go up or down 1 step with voltage it gets unstable.
Ram-1525mhz
Fsb-286
Cpu/nb-2860mhz-1.4875v if I go up or down 1 step with voltage it gets unstable.
Ht link-2288mhz

I'm so close I could run prime for hour's and it won't crash. The 2 most helpful test's is when I re-run my window assessment and 3dmark Vantage cpu test. Those 2 test are the best and fast way to see if your stable. Anyway's does anybody have any idea's I was thinking maybe increase NB voltage I think I herd that might help Thank you.


----------



## Projectil3

I use LinX / P95 blend for stability testing, Vantage CPU benchmark does not stress my CPU enough to see if it's stable...


----------



## hos1981

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Projectil3*


I use LinX / P95 blend for stability testing, Vantage CPU benchmark does not stress my CPU enough to see if it's stable...


How long does it take with both cause I could run prime for 10 hour's and have no problem's but the windows and vantage test only take 2min


----------



## Projectil3

On LinX using all available RAM for 20 runs would suffice, and yields (IMO) better results than P95 because it runs the CPU/RAM more intensively.


----------



## hos1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Projectil3* 
On LinX using all available RAM for 20 runs would suffice, and yields (IMO) better results than P95 because it runs the CPU/RAM more intensively.

Well I just did 20 runs with all mem and no error's but the second I ran vantage cpu test it crashes


----------



## Projectil3

That there tells me that it isn't stable, to my belief I mean.


----------



## hos1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Projectil3* 
That there tells me that it isn't stable, to my belief I mean.

Your right, If I use p95 and linX at the same time it bsod's in about 10min's
I'm trying the NB voltage one step at a time cause I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Projectil3

Oh I see, using both isn't recommended. In my OP I had meant Linx or P95. The programs would be fighting for resources & would cause the BSOD I think.


----------



## hos1981

Oh, Thanks I didn't know that. I think I'm getting close now.


----------



## Projectil3

There's also this guide on overclocking, it really helped. Yes you have to read it all to fully understand








http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=596023


----------



## rquinn19

My overclock is stable for 10 runs of LinX. Probably not long enough, but I'm still tweaking. How can I get my temps down possibly? My cpu voltage is set to 1.45 in bios, but in cpuz it's 1.464 idle and 1.512 under load. Any changes anyone see that they'd make. Is the low multi and high HT link bad? It seems like temps get higher. Higher multi and lower ht link speed results in better temps but then my ram isn't running close to its ful potential. BTW new ram should be coming any day now.

Another question: I've noticed that my speed frops from 4.0 to 3.8 sometimes while gaming. What's the cause of this?

edit: guess I can be added to the list

FSB/Multiplier: 320 MHz x 12.5 
CPU Speed: 4000 MHz
NB Speed: 2560 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.464 V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3 
RAM Speed: 1280 MHz
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair IV
Model: 125w


----------



## nzhaystack

Hey Everybody,, Does anyone know when the AMD 12 Core series is due out? I know there is already one but thats for servers right?


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzhaystack*


Hey Everybody,, Does anyone know when the AMD 12 Core series is due out? I know there is already one but thats for servers right?


their Opteron, mainly for server use.

i doubt there will be a 12 core before bulldozer for desktop users. who knows?


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rquinn19*


FSB/Multiplier: 320 MHz x 12.5 
CPU Speed: 4000 MHz
NB Speed: 2560 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.464 V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3 
RAM Speed: 1280 MHz
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair IV
Model: 125w


I think you will get higher GFlops @ a higher NB clock


----------



## test tube

Hitting 4.0GHz LinX stable with vCore at 1.525v with an H70 (56C max)... NB is at 2860MHz and vNB at 1.475v.


----------



## hos1981

I can't get my cpu/nb stable at 4ghz I'm at 3710mhz right now @1.400. Aside from going 2400-3000mhz on the cpu/nb and raising voltage. Does anybody know any othere adjustment that would help with stability. I even moved my ram to the two slot's on the right cause I herd it helps though I doen't see how. Thank you.


----------



## lightsout

Man I cant boot at 4ghz to save my life. I've tried a multi of 14 and 13.5.

I had the vcore all the way at 1.55 volts with the cpu/nb at 1.475v.

I dropped my ram timings to 9-9-9 with a speed of something like 1200mhz.

I'm not sure wth to do. I have an oc profile saved for 4ghz that I had used before. It wasn't stable but I could get into windows. Now I can't even get past the bios.

Its pretty irritating as I know this board should be able to do it fine.

Any ideas out there? I'm on the 1102 bios.


----------



## hos1981

I've noticed with my cpu/nb my system will only boot from 1.4750 to 1.4850 and I had to work my way up from 3.710ghz increasing the cpu 0.050ghz at a time while raising the voltage when the system wouldn't boot. It's very time consuming but if your at 3.8ghz you don't have far to go. I also wrote down all info for every 0.050ghz step. I have the crosshair III which I thing might be some of the reason I can't get stable @4ghz. you have the best broad there is I would have bought one but I just bought a fullcoverage waterblock for my crosshair III instead.


----------



## alienguts

hmmm


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hos1981*


I've noticed with my cpu/nb my system will only boot from 1.4750 to 1.4850 and I had to work my way up from 3.710ghz increasing the cpu 0.050ghz at a time while raising the voltage when the system wouldn't boot. It's very time consuming but if your at 3.8ghz you don't have far to go. I also wrote down all info for every 0.050ghz step. I have the crosshair III which I thing might be some of the reason I can't get stable @4ghz. you have the best broad there is I would have bought one but I just bought a fullcoverage waterblock for my crosshair III instead.


I booted at 3.9, but not sure the settings. I am just trying to hit 4.0 because at this point. I know its going to take too much voltage from the looks of things. Its just the point now.


----------



## test tube

Hit nearly 4GHz now with 1.525v

Temperature max is 64C with prime 95, small FFTs. I'm not really worried about it. NB is at 2.8GHz at 1.45v. Oddly CPU temp is 20C different from the socket temp, so maybe the CPU is way cooler than the socket since with the Hyper 212+ I was getting a 10-11C difference.

Running prime95 and linx together for 16 hours now without problems, gonna continue to run it for another 32

lightsout, try those voltages and this multiplier/FSB: 283, 14x
I seem to have a hole at 286 because it crashes there, but this is stable


----------



## lightsout

I'll give it a go next time I'm at my PC thanks.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## christoph

here's when MOBO Phases comes in the picture, many people can do 4.0 GHz with or less than 1.47v with 8 phases, anyway.

you gonna have to adjust the offset of cpu temperature since CORE temperature readings are wrong, the offset should be round 13 degrees, so you're better off with socket temperature readings


----------



## Ju_nin_mai

Super noob here trying to OC for the first time I've read a couple articles but still am a bit confused.

1055T @ 2.8ghz I wanna go to 3.5ghz thats it with stock cooling.
6gig Kingston Hyper X3 1600mhz ram
Antec P180 Case
OCZ 600W power ModXstream
MoBo: Asus M4A87TD

I saw this video. Is it good to follow

  
 You Tube  



 
 This is an amazing article
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=596023

Im scared i will kill my new computer anyone have good settings with tons of stress testing hours and hours??

Will I be ok if i copy some of the memberes at 3.5ghz on the 1st page settings?


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ju_nin_mai*


Super noob here trying to OC for the first time I've read a couple articles but still am a bit confused.

1055T @ 2.8ghz I wanna go to 3.5ghz thats it with stock cooling.
6gig Kingston Hyper X3 1600mhz ram
Antec P180 Case
OCZ 600W power ModXstream
MoBo: Asus M4A87TD

I saw this video. Is it good to follow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFGPJEIVPto

This is an amazing article
Im scared i will kill my new computer anyone have good settings with tons of stress testing hours and hours??

Will I be ok if i copy some of the memberes at 3.5ghz on the 1st page settings?










3.5ghz should be possible without changing the vcore. 
here is my 3.5ghz setting:

core turbo: disabled
fsb: 250
NB multi: x10 (2500mhz)
HT multi: x8 (2000mhz)
Ram multi: x5.33 (1333mhz)

Vdimm: recommended ram voltage (1.6v in my case)
CPU-NB voltage: 1.350v (might work with lower voltage, depending on the board)
Vcore: reduced to 1.325v (lower than stock, might also go lower on different boards chips)

this should be totaly safe even with a stock cooler. just watch the core/cpu temperatures after about 10min of prime 95. core/cpu should not pass 50/60 degree C.


----------



## Ju_nin_mai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


3.5ghz should be possible without changing the vcore. 
here is my 3.5ghz setting:

core turbo: disabled
fsb: 250
NB multi: x10 (2500mhz)
HT multi: x8 (2000mhz)
Ram multi: x5.33 (1333mhz)

Vdimm: recommended ram voltage (1.6v in my case)
CPU-NB voltage: 1.350v (might work with lower voltage, depending on the board)
Vcore: reduced to 1.325v (lower than stock, might also go lower on different boards chips)

this should be totaly safe even with a stock cooler. just watch the core/cpu temperatures after about 10min of prime 95. core/cpu should not pass 50/60 degree C.



Thanks man!!!







I'm excited! Now I just gotta go buy StarCraft 2


----------



## test tube

40 hours stable Prime95/LinX at 3.96GHz... whoop whoop

Hitting 63/64C occasionally, but it seems fine.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


40 hours stable Prime95/LinX at 3.96GHz... whoop whoop

Hitting 63/64C occasionally, but it seems fine.


do you have the 95W version or the 125W? the 125w is 62 max and the 95 is 72 max.


----------



## Darkness889

I'd like to join =D

FSB/Multiplier:286/x14.0
CPU Speed:4004.0mhz
NB Speed:2860.0mhz
CPU Voltage:1.55v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.300v
RAM Speed:1524mhz
Motherboard:GA-890FXA-UD5
Model: 125w


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkness889* 
I'd like to join =D

FSB/Multiplier:286/x14.0
CPU Speed:4004.0mhz
NB Speed:2860.0mhz
CPU Voltage:1.55v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.300v
RAM Speed:1524mhz
Motherboard:GA-890FXA-UD5
Model: 125w


hahaha good luck there has been no update to members in over a month.


----------



## Darkness889

Well thats a fail. hah thanks for the reply on it though.


----------



## test tube

I updated this past weekend

Updates for pages 346+ coming in two weeks


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
do you have the 95W version or the 125W? the 125w is 62 max and the 95 is 72 max.

125w

I don't care, it is stable. CPU temp is 20C off of the socket temp too (load is only 41C on the on-die sensor), whereas with the 212+ it was only 10C off. I'm starting to think that the socket actually does run a little hotter than the CPU.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
125w

I don't care, it is stable. CPU temp is 20C off of the socket temp too (load is only 41C on the on-die sensor), whereas with the 212+ it was only 10C off. I'm starting to think that the socket actually does run a little hotter than the CPU.











The CPU temp (either listed as CPU in monitoring programs or otherwise verified as the correct 'socket/CPU temp') should be generally accurate on most boards. There are some boards with inaccurate sensors but not too many.


----------



## bo40

well my frankenputer with the 1055 was doing so good i couldnt bear to tear it down to upgrade it so i built anouther one its the dragon


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*











The CPU temp (either listed as CPU in monitoring programs or otherwise verified as the correct 'socket/CPU temp') should be generally accurate on most boards. There are some boards with inaccurate sensors but not too many.


I actually put a thermal diode from a multimeter onto into a groove on my Hyper 212+ and got about an 8C less reading as compared to the socket temp... socket temp seems to read just that, while the on-die sensor seems to read what'd on die, even if not very accurately

In any case, I'm totally stable with a socket temp of up 64C, so I don't care


----------



## Ju_nin_mai

Help I oc'd my 1055T to 3.5 did a prime 95 torture test for 14min got to 50 degrees via Asus prob readings.

Please see attached. I stayed with stock voltages. Didnt touch them. The biosis says they are offset? whats that mean?

also, why does it say 1.65v in the picture? im worried.

Otherwise I feel the OC went well.


----------



## christoph

that 1.65v is for the RAM, not for the cpu, you have to stress test the cpu longer than that to know if it is stable. just keep an eye on those temps. don't let them go over 60 degrees


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alienguts*


hahaha good luck there has been no update to members in over a month.


That's not entirely true, I was added to the members list about a week ago


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ju_nin_mai* 
Help I oc'd my 1055T to 3.5 did a prime 95 torture test for 14min got to 50 degrees via Asus prob readings.

Please see attached. I stayed with stock voltages. Didnt touch them. The biosis says they are offset? whats that mean?

also, why does it say 1.65v in the picture? im worried.

Otherwise I feel the OC went well.

OFFSET means that the voltage will be either plus or minus("+" or "-") X-amount. For example....I have my CPU vcore offset + .16v....and since stock voltage is ~1.35v that makes my vcore ~1.5v [email protected] 4.5GHz(just had to throw that last part in







)


----------



## GreenNeon

AMD Phenom II 1055T









Love my 1055t and would love to be part of the club!









FSB/Multiplier: 286FSB/14X
CPU Speed: 4.0Ghz (4.006Ghz*)
NB Speed: ASUS Auto
CPU Voltage: 1.45V
CPU-NB Voltage: ASUS Auto
RAM Speed: 1525Mhz 1.65V
Motherboard: ASUS M4A87TD/USB3
Model: 125W


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


AMD Phenom II 1055T









Love my 1055t and would love to be part of the club!









FSB/Multiplier: 286FSB/14X
CPU Speed: 4.0Ghz (4.006Ghz*)
NB Speed: ASUS Auto
CPU Voltage: 1.45V
CPU-NB Voltage: ASUS Auto
RAM Speed: 1525Mhz 1.65V
Motherboard: ASUS M4A87TD/USB3
Model: 125W



















impresive nice clean looks good


----------



## GreenNeon

Thankyou


----------



## pheoxs

Might as well add me (eventually)

1055T
Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB
DDR3 1333 Mushkin Silverline
Completely stock speeds for now.


----------



## Projectil3

I was under the assumption that the stock volt's was 1.325?


----------



## ny_driver

Maybe it is...but it can vary by the board.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


125w

I don't care, it is stable. CPU temp is 20C off of the socket temp too (load is only 41C on the on-die sensor), whereas with the 212+ it was only 10C off. I'm starting to think that the socket actually does run a little hotter than the CPU.


typically, except when I put the voltage up higher the core temp will jet up higher than the socket for a couple polling intervals until the socket catches up and eventually passes it, but in those situations they often end up being 1-2 apart when settled.


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alienguts*


typically, except when I put the voltage up higher the core temp will jet up higher than the socket for a couple polling intervals until the socket catches up and eventually passes it, but in those situations they often end up being 1-2 apart when settled.


They were 20C apart (or greater) for the whole time I ran LinX and Prime95 (42 hours)

This had never happened on air cooling


----------



## Projectil3

I'm kinda sad, my mobo died so I had to send it back to Asus. The M4N75TD... It was bricked before I even got it, the BIOS config never saved...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Projectil3* 
I was under the assumption that the stock volt's was 1.325?

The stock voltages for the chip itself are 1.325v (CPU) and 1.175v (CPU/NB). You may or may not get 'stock' voltages like that from your board, as the motherboard will regulate the voltage unless you change it manually.


----------



## kromar

i think the stock voltages are a bit different on each board or manufacturer, on my board the stock vcore is 1.350v, CPU-NB is 1.150v.
when you have a GB board its most likely a hardcoded voltage since the board is not capable to regulate the voltage automaticly like asus boards seem to be able to. maybe that changed with newer boards....


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kromar* 
i think the stock voltages are a bit different on each board or manufacturer, on my board the stock vcore is 1.350v, CPU-NB is 1.150v.
when you have a GB board its most likely a hardcoded voltage since the board is not capable to regulate the voltage automaticly like asus boards seem to be able to. maybe that changed with newer boards....

That was my point; I should have added more to my post.

The 'stock' voltage will vary from board to board however AMD specs the default operating voltage for the 1055T at 1.325/1.175. The board used will determine what voltage is deemed appropriate. The chips themselves are 'rated' for up to 1.475v (for Turbo functions). They're safe beyond that with proper cooling.


----------



## CDub07

This is very weird my X6 is running @ 3.2GHz on 1.3V w/ everything on auto. Seeing the horror stories of the burned out VRMs, I don't think I will push it til some good AM3+ boards arrive next year.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hos1981*


I've noticed with my cpu/nb my system will only boot from 1.4750 to 1.4850 and I had to work my way up from 3.710ghz increasing the cpu 0.050ghz at a time while raising the voltage when the system wouldn't boot. It's very time consuming but if your at 3.8ghz you don't have far to go. I also wrote down all info for every 0.050ghz step. I have the crosshair III which I thing might be some of the reason I can't get stable @4ghz. you have the best broad there is I would have bought one but I just bought a fullcoverage waterblock for my crosshair III instead.


The CHIII is a great board with the 1055T. No need for a waterblock on it. Athough it would be nice as they are prety cheap now.

I'm ranked No.7 using it









4GHz really is childs play, I think I only needed to adjust two settings to get 4GHz...


----------



## GreenNeon

Not sure if you guys are talking about the core voltage on the 1055t but for me it was 1.253v stock in the bios. If I'm correct then as the previous user said, I think its just a matter of the type of board you have. ASUS motherboards seem to have good auto regulation because other than raising my corev to 1.45v at 4ghz and my memv to 1.65v, everything else is set to auto and it seems to be running rock stable.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


Not sure if you guys are talking about the core voltage on the 1055t but for me it was 1.253v stock in the bios. If I'm correct then as the previous user said, I think its just a matter of the type of board you have. ASUS motherboards seem to have good auto regulation because other than raising my corev to 1.45v at 4ghz and my memv to 1.65v, everything else is set to auto and it seems to be running rock stable.


yes apart from auto voltage they need less voltage at every level than the GB boards as far as ive seen...


----------



## PeaceMaker

Does anyone know what the "max" voltage is for CPU-NB?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*


Does anyone know what the "max" voltage is for CPU-NB?


The max is 1.5v but people generally recommend staying under 1.475. In most situations, and unless you have a really bad chip, the CPU/NB should be able to do 2800/3000 on less than 1.45v.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Please someone help me get to 4.0 stable!
Multi: 14
Freq: 286
NB: 8x (2288mhz)
PCIE: 100mhz
HT Link Width: Auto
HT Link Freq: 7x (2002mhz)
Memory Clock: 4x (1144mhz)
Timing: 8-8-8-24-21-2T @ 1.665v

CPU PLL v: 2.54v
NB Voltage: 1.36v
SidePort Mem Volt Control: Normal @ 1.6v
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control: 1.830v
CPU NB VID Control: 1.400v
CPU Voltage: 1.55v

I'M STILL NOT STABLE! CRASH ON PRIME95 & INTEL BURN TEST.







Temps don't even exceed 40C before it crashes...


EDIT 1: OMGAW, so as I was recording down these timing for you folks, I realized that C&Q was enabled... I disabled that and dropped down my tRow timing to 38 (8-8-8-24-38-2T). 
BOOM, I'm stable. So I'm now going to optimize this OC. Or maybe I'll just push to see how far I can get.

EDIT 2: Tightened timing back down to 8-8-8-24-21-2T and passed burn test. Now I'm going to tackle the FSB.

EDIT 3: 293 failed @ settings above. I can settlef or 4003mhz. Will post screens w/ max temps! (32C woot). Now to refine my OC.

EDIT 4: 286 @ 1.5v test...

EDIT 5: 1.5v failed to boot completely into windows; same with 1.52v. Dang that sucks... I didn't want to keep it at that high for everyday use. Looks like I will just optimize at a lower clock. Anyone have any ideas/suggestions ?

EDIT 6: Strange... So I decided to try loosening the timings again and attempt at 1.52v, and what do you know, it posted and started IntelBurnTest... however, it failed on the first run and BSOD. Think this is a voltage issue somewhere? Anyone have any thoughts??


----------



## Casey Ryback

I dont think you will need more than 1.5 CPU voltage for 4Ghz+

Sounds like its RAM related

Its up to you but I think you have a low NB freq maybe up the multi to 9 on NB give you better performance (I noticed more consistency in GPU benchmarks, less glitches in games)

try not to go below 2500Mhz NB freq aim for 3000Mhz!

dont go over 1.4 on NB Voltage.


----------



## GreenNeon

For the sake of preservation I'm not going to push my 1055t past 4.050ghz as in general its unlikely you will see any performance increase past 4ghz. Taking into account that the safe max voltage for the 1055t is 1.50v then I think 1.450v is a good balance between pushing it to the max but without perm degrading its health. Another interesting thing I have noticed is that on prime95 my core goes upto 64c which is high but for some reason doesnt degrade its performance so perhaps these cpus have a good heat tolerance.

If you want a good overclocking guide for the 1055t and you have an ASUS mobo then follow this guide (it worked for me)

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a7AxZJ7tWc&playnext=1&list=PL4C7F13D92BF45616&index=5  



 
 laterz all

p.s. are people still being added to the club list? put my entry in on page 352 but nothing yet


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


For the sake of preservation I'm not going to push my 1055t past 4.050ghz as in general its unlikely you will see any performance increase past 4ghz. Taking into account that the safe max voltage for the 1055t is 1.50v then I think 1.450v is a good balance between pushing it to the max but without perm degrading its health. Another interesting thing I have noticed is that on prime95 my core goes upto 64c which is high but for some reason doesnt degrade its performance so perhaps these cpus have a good heat tolerance.

If you want a good overclocking guide for the 1055t and you have an ASUS mobo then follow this guide (it worked for me)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a7Ax...F45616&index=5

laterz all

p.s. are people still being added to the club list? put my entry in on page 352 but nothing yet










My temps get that high while prime + linx but no errors for me either. I dropped down to 3.9 though for 24/7 use because instead of the 1.5 i need I only need 1.42 for 3.9


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


Another interesting thing I have noticed is that on prime95 my core goes upto 64c which is high but for some reason doesnt degrade its performance so perhaps these cpus have a good heat tolerance.


Aren't the "Safe" temps under 60C?


----------



## alienguts

1055t doesn't seem to like it too far over 4 ghz anyways.


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
1055t doesn't seem to like it too far over 4 ghz anyways.

Yeah that may be true there are too many variables to factor in, however.

Oh hey, how are the temps on your 1055T with that HS/F setup? I had a similar setup and my load temps were like 50c it was


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:



Aren't the "Safe" temps under 60C?


I think the max operational temp is 72c







but thats a bit over the top for normal use, lol. In general id say 65c is max for normal use under heavy conditions for short periods. Just added some new tim to the bottom of my heat sink and now my cpu is only going max 58c at 4ghz full load.









50c load temps... thats a lil roasty if you ask me...? who wants some fried eggs for breakfast?


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:

Oh hey, how are the temps on your 1055T with that HS/F setup? I had a similar setup and my load temps were like 50c it was
Well pretty gud actually, it boots at around 27c and reaches 58c under load, not too bad...


----------



## GanjaSMK

To let you all know:

*125w Phenom II X6 1055T Max Temp = 62c

95w Phenom II X6 1055T Max Temp = 71c*


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*


EDIT 1: OMGAW, so as I was recording down these timing for you folks, I realized that C&Q was enabled... I disabled that and dropped down my tRow timing to 38 (8-8-8-24-38-2T). 
BOOM, I'm stable. So I'm now going to optimize this OC. Or maybe I'll just push to see how far I can get.

EDIT 2: Tightened timing back down to 8-8-8-24-21-2T and passed burn test. Now I'm going to tackle the FSB.

EDIT 3: 293 failed @ settings above. I can settlef or 4003mhz. Will post screens w/ max temps! (32C woot). Now to refine my OC.

EDIT 4: 286 @ 1.5v test...

EDIT 5: 1.5v failed to boot completely into windows; same with 1.52v. Dang that sucks... I didn't want to keep it at that high for everyday use. Looks like I will just optimize at a lower clock. Anyone have any ideas/suggestions ?

EDIT 6: Strange... So I decided to try loosening the timings again and attempt at 1.52v, and what do you know, it posted and started IntelBurnTest... however, it failed on the first run and BSOD. Think this is a voltage issue somewhere? Anyone have any thoughts??


Whats the difference between NB Voltage and CPU NB VID Control? Do you play around with both when overclocking the NB? Also do you have to increase the voltage of the NB or HT when overclocking the core to 14x286 or just the core voltage. Thanks


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ht_addict*


Whats the difference between NB Voltage and CPU NB VID Control? Do you play around with both when overclocking the NB? Also do you have to increase the voltage of the NB or HT when overclocking the core to 14x286 or just the core voltage. Thanks


You should only need to adjust the cpu/nb voltage when overclocking the NB frequency......shouldn't need to adjust the NB voltage or the HT voltage.

Just worry about the vcore when OCing to 286x14.............I have increased my NB voltage to 1.2v......but I'm @ 4.5GHz-CPU/3GHz-NB, and not even sure I needed to increase the NB voltage at all.


----------



## react

Hello fellow 1055t owners!

Im planning on buying a 1055t soon but can't figure out a good mobo to go with it, for overclocking. How would it overclock with a asus "M4A87TD" mobo? What about the "ASUS AM3 AMD770"? Any other mobo in the same price region with those two that is significantly better?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *react*


Hello fellow 1055t owners!

Im planning on buying a 1055t soon but can't figure out a good mobo to go with it, for overclocking. How would it overclock with a asus "M4A87TD" mobo? What about the "ASUS AM3 AMD770"? Any other mobo in the same price region with those two that is significantly better?


You're better off with a 880/890 chipset for the 1055T's.


----------



## react

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
You're better off with a 880/890 chipset for the 1055T's.

Oh I see. Would the Asus "AMD880G" have any potential?


----------



## bo40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *react* 
Oh I see. Would the Asus "M4A88T-M" have any potential?

i am running a M4N82 DELUXE in 1 of my computers and it is awsome


----------



## react

Anyone have an idea if I would actually get better overclocking results with the 880 chipset "ASUS AMD880G/M4A88T-M" than the M4A87TD or M4A77T?

edit2: I decided to buy the Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H am3 Motherboard. Was this a good choice?


----------



## GreenNeon

I'm running an M4A87TD/USB3 xtreme mobo in my pc and have my 1055t running at 4ghz (1.45v) with all other settings set to auto and it's running rock stable. M4A87TD xtreme is a good buy in my opinion. Has some pretty neat features too









Also remember that the m4a87 motherboards and up are designed for overclocking so yep...

Yes it was a bad idea to by a Gigabyte mobo a) they use higher stock voltages than asus mobos b)they run a little less stable than asus motherboards when overclocking c) asus mobos have more overclocking functions and finally d) asus motherboards seem to run more stable when setting Auto settings in the bios also e) there seems to be a bug on G. boards where when you run Ram at its full stock clock that the board starts to play funky (not 100% sure if this is true though)

That isnt to say you cant overclock on gigabyte boards and infact the leader in the 1055t club has his 1055t at 4.59ghz and thats on a G. Board. All im saying is that you may run into a few hiccups or that it may be a little harder to achieve the clocks you want.

Personally I always try to go for either EVGA or ASUS Motherboards.

peace.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


I'm running an M4A87TD/USB3 xtreme mobo in my pc and have my 1055t running at 4ghz (1.45v) with all other settings set to auto and it's running rock stable. M4A87TD xtreme is a good buy in my opinion. Has some pretty neat features too









Also remember that the m4a87 motherboards and up are designed for overclocking so yep...

Yes it was a bad idea to by a Gigabyte mobo a) they use higher stock voltages than asus mobos b)they run a little less stable than asus motherboards when overclocking c) asus mobos have more overclocking functions and finally d) asus motherboards seem to run more stable when setting Auto settings in the bios also e) there seems to be a bug on G. boards where when you run Ram at its full stock clock that the board starts to play funky (not 100% sure if this is true though)


U have any







to this? Links? Im running on auto @3.2GHz and my Stable Vcore is 1.29-1.3V. I plan on buying the same board down the road and if its as good as this 785G I have now he will have nothing but happy sailing. When I had my Athlon II X4 i had some DDR2 OCZ 1066 that OCed to 1100+ i believe.


----------



## GreenNeon

I dont have proof for the mobo running funky when the ram is at full stock, that was a rumour I picked up... As for the volatges... check this thread yourself and you will see, maybe you havnt noticed but check the club list on the 1st page and you will see that compared to asus the G boards all have higher voltage. As for overclocking, well I dont need to prove that because ask anyone and they will tell you that asus mobos are good for overclocking, lots of features and stable. Also the m4a87td supports memory that runs up to 2000mhz+ now that is just awsome if you ask me, how about the core unlocker that most asus boards come with, what about the utilities that run seemlessly which allow extra functionality. All im saying is that for the same specs you gotta shell out a few more pennies on a gigabyte whereas with asus you get a real bang for buck


----------



## CDub07

Gigabyte isn't light on features either. To me the chart is inconclusive. No one says if they let there setting on Auto or went in and manually optimized voltages for all the components. Til I know that it could swing either way.


----------



## GanjaSMK

That board, the M4A87TD/USB3 doesn't come with a heatsink for the mosfets; I'd be weary of overclocking it even the slightest. I've not had good results with boards that have no extra cooling features on the mosfets.


----------



## ny_driver

I just bought this ASUS M4N68T-M V2 for a build for my 85 year old great Aunt. Not planning to OC it at all, but for $50 it's got features a plenty. I got 2x2GB OCZ Platinum DDR3 1066 cas 7 and a dual core athlon II-250 Regor @ 3GHz. She's going to be zipping around the web now.


----------



## bo40

i think i am gonna upgrade frankenputer with ddr3 and a formula


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:



That board, the M4A87TD/USB3 doesn't come with a heatsink for the mosfets; I'd be weary of overclocking it even the slightest. I've not had good results with boards that have no extra cooling features on the mosfets.


Lol! well I have had my 1055t running at 4.004ghz and my memory running at 1525mhz for 5 weeks without problems. All I did was go to my local pc shop and buy some heatsinks and stuck them to the top of the vrm's around the cpu socket, all good







and the result is an awsome budget overclocking mobo with a 5 buck mod, hehe.
Running Battlefield Bad company 2 maxed out 1920x1080 with 4xaa at 70fps, ftw.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well if you bought coolers for the mosfets, that's a different story!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenNeon* 
Lol! well I have had my 1055t running at 4.004ghz and my memory running at 1525mhz for 5 weeks without problems. All I did was go to my local pc shop and buy some heatsinks and stuck them to the top of the vrm's around the cpu socket, all good







and the result is an awsome budget overclocking mobo with a 5 buck mod, hehe.
Running Battlefield Bad company 2 maxed out 1920x1080 with 4xaa at 70fps, ftw.

So do they sell little sticky heatsinks? Or did you have to buy some thermal tape? I think I should get some of these for my Asus M4A88T-M.

Got a newegg link?


----------



## GreenNeon

Not sure about a link for newegg since I live in the uk and have never ordered any pc components from abroad. But yes they have sticky heat transfer stickers on the bottom of them.
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=98850

They say 'Ram heatsinks' but tbh thats bull since they are heatsinks and heatsinks are heatsinks... period, lol.


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


So do they sell little sticky heatsinks? Or did you have to buy some thermal tape? I think I should get some of these for my Asus M4A88T-M.

Got a newegg link?


Dealextreme has them for really cheap too:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30953
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.24500
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35816


----------



## JoshuaaT

FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 3.7ghz
NB Speed: Stock
CPU Voltage: 1.392v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3v
RAM Speed: 1408mhz
Motherboard: M4A785TD-M Evo
Model: 125w
Proof in my sig.


----------



## AMDZ

*FSB/Multiplier: 286
CPU Speed: 4013MHz
NB Speed: 2.88GHz
CPU Voltage: 1.493v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.424v
RAM Speed:1525MHz
Motherboard: MSI NF980-G65
Model: 125W*

I'll get my proof up soon, but this is what I can give right now. I know I'm already in the club, but the information I provided wasn't accurate because they weren't stable, so I would consider this an update.

Surprised how much voltage these 1055T's need. My MB overvolts to 1.512v, but luckily, my temperature only maxes out to 53C.


----------



## bo40

hey if anyones insterested in those 5770,s with the onboard lucid chips well dont be they dont work they wont run very good on a nvidia board only 1 will run and they dont play well with outher ati cards im rma,ng now


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I want to overclock my 1055T, but I'm kinda scared after reading about all these mobos frying. Would adding heatsinks to these voltage regulators help?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Yes, definitely they would. There are numerous kinds on Newegg, any of them should suffice.


----------



## test tube

Dealextremes got them redonkulously cheap too
http://www.dealextreme.com/products....h.heat%20sinks


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
I want to overclock my 1055T, but I'm kinda scared after reading about all these mobos frying. Would adding heatsinks to these voltage regulators help?

Yep sure would unfortunately you don't have any mounting holes that I can see for the MOSFET heatsinks you can buy. You'll have to use thermal tape or thermal cement which is permanent. I've see a picture of one fellow who took a slice out of an old aluminum heatsink so it was narrow enough to fit and glued it permanently. Looked pretty good for a hack too.


----------



## koven

what store has the best price on 1055t these days?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
what store has the best price on 1055t these days?

Back when they were 200 bucks I bought mine second hand on eBay for the same price new they are now. Only came down $20 since they were released and getting one used is still the cheapest way to buy one. Heck, if it weren't for the 1075T they'd still be 200 dollars. Most I've ever spent on a CPU but that's how badly I wanted one.


----------



## GreenNeon

You know it isnt always necessary to put heatsinks on the mosfets, i'll explain.
As you know mosfets control the input of voltage to the cpu, when you overclock the cpu and increase the voltage naturally they will get hotter because more current is flowing through them and it puts more strain on the component. But its strange isnt it... you see companies selling motherboards built for overclocking and yet you dont see any heatsinks on the mosfets, why? Well its simple, they have whats called 'phases'. Phases are the the amount of mosfets built onto the motherboard that supply the controlled power to the cpu, the more grouped mosfets then the less heat is produced because the load is split up and shared across the mosfets putting less strain on them and thus producing less heat. Most modern motherboards have 4+ mosfets powering the cpu and thus they have 4 phases which means the voltage load is split up and shared 4 times. Because of this nearly no heat is produced and infact you may find that they will max out at only 38c. My motherboard has 4 phases and even though my 1055t is overclocked to 4ghz they are still pretty cool. 50c is the max a mosfet should run at and aslong as its below that then you're fine.

If they are good quality mosfets then you dont need heatsinks unless your really pushing a cpu to the max.

Dont count all the mosfets and say you have 16 phases, thats ridiculous. Instead only count the mosfets that have capacitors around them as they are the phase mosfets that supply the power to the cpu.

From the looks of you're motherboard it seems you have 3 phases, cant tell for sure since there is a cable in the way, lol. If you have 3 mosfets then you should be ok although if you are really concerned then buy some sinks to put on them.
Dont use epoxy btw!

Put heatsinks on the VRMs though.

Hope this helps and dont worry


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


hey if anyones insterested in those 5770,s with the onboard lucid chips well dont be they dont work they wont run very good on a nvidia board only 1 will run and they dont play well with outher ati cards im rma,ng now



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Yes, definitely they would. There are numerous kinds on Newegg, any of them should suffice.











What are you guys talking about? I know they are two issues, just haven't heard about these issues... thanks for the info (in advance)!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


I want to overclock my 1055T, but I'm kinda scared after reading about all these mobos frying. Would adding heatsinks to these voltage regulators help?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Yes, definitely they would. There are numerous kinds on Newegg, any of them should suffice.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*


What are you guys talking about? I know they are two issues, just haven't heard about these issues... thanks for the info (in advance)!


Hopefully that speaks for itself!


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Hopefully that speaks for itself!










Uh... no, it definitely doesn't at all. Where is there more information about mobos frying?


----------



## GanjaSMK

....

There have been people using 1055T's and 7xx chipsets, or poor power phased boards that have been frying. As to that information, you'll have to search for yourself.

The person I quoted asked a question about adding heatsinks to his mosfets and I told him there were numerous kinds available on Newegg. I don't think you read the posts or if you did you obviously didn't understand their context.

Now, are you on the same page as us?!


----------



## bo40

PeaceMaker said:


> What are you guys talking about? I know they are two issues, just haven't heard about these issues... thanks for the info (in advance)![/QUOTE
> power color has a new 5770 video card that has a lucid 200 chip onboard it doesnt work in crossfire or sli like the advertisement said it does stay away from those cards


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


....

There have been people using 1055T's and 7xx chipsets, or poor power phased boards that have been frying. As to that information, you'll have to search for yourself.

The person I quoted asked a question about adding heatsinks to his mosfets and I told him there were numerous kinds available on Newegg. I don't think you read the posts or if you did you obviously didn't understand their context.

Now, are you on the same page as us?!










I read the posts... and you also quoted me, which didn't give me any information or answer me until the quoted post here... not worth arguing about.

Also--I did a search, didn't yield anything that really fills me in. Anyway, I have an 890 chipset, so hopefully I don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## groodal

I was just playing around with my chip. I placed my PC outdoor @ -25c (Norway) and a H50 in -25c is great cooling! I did som OC and benches, my highest clock @ 4,72 GHZ, 1,62 V.








Idle temps below 0c (sensors do not read temps below 0.)
Load; around 10c.
4,72ghz Validation: 
4,6ghz Validation 

3DMark's @ 4,5ghz:

3DMark06:









3DMark Vantage:









Thougts? And do i get an update on this one?









EDIT:
FSB/Multiplier: 337*14
CPU Speed: 4719 mhz
NB Speed: 3033 mhz
CPU Voltage: 1,62 V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1,35 V
RAM Speed: 1798 mhz
Motherboard: Asus M4A89GTD PRO\\USB3
Model: 125W


----------



## GanjaSMK

Damn good clocks and runs there groodal; cheers to you!


----------



## groodal

This is actually the PC standing by my front door


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
I read the posts... and you also quoted me, which didn't give me any information or answer me until the quoted post here... not worth arguing about.

Also--I did a search, didn't yield anything that really fills me in. Anyway, I have an 890 chipset, so hopefully I don't have anything to worry about.

The issue seems to be with the MSI 890fx boards and AMD 6 core CPUs. A few people running at higher voltage and over 4GHz had the vrm/mosfets explode due to a poor cooling design on the mobo.

Another reason people are saying the MSI board has issues, is because they use a 4+1 phase power design. Your gigabyte board also uses a 4+1 phase design. I wont pretend to know what more phases mean, but ASUS uses an 8+2 design.

I am getting my MSI board tomorrow. I bought it before I knew there were issues with it. I am not sure what I am going to do with it yet (keep,sell, return).


----------



## alienguts

the issue seems to be with MSI sucking majorly on the VRMs when it comes to powering six cores. the boards overvolt and die when they should be fine. MSI RMA handles most boards with 3 year warranties s as long as the serials on the board, so therefore they'll fix it. just don't put 6 core in the msi board and assume it will be ok because its a common problem.


----------



## bo40

this is the best the frankenputer would do so i built the dragon


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*



this is the best the frankenputer would do so i built the dragon


Why is the HT @ 2700 on that CPU-Z SS? That's probably why you didn't go any higher on your OC...


----------



## bo40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


Why is the HT @ 2700 on that CPU-Z SS? That's probably why you didn't go any higher on your OC...


ddr2 limitations and the northbridge runs warm even at stock speeds


----------



## bo40

reguardless where i set the hypetranset it would not boot if i tried to overclock any higher itf a funky board you go up or down in 2,s cant go by ones only in twos


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


ddr2 limitations and the northbridge runs warm even at stock speeds


That response is even more confusing than running your HT at 2700...

I'm talking about your HT Link, not your HTT (or FSB/base clock/etc, which was at 270). You had your HT Link frequency at 2700 (10x multi) in that CPU-Z shot.


----------



## bo40

at that shot cpuz was off was not at 2700 and is not now but have allready
orderd formula and dd3 to change it out so i can get more overclock
i want it running same as dragon now if you believe cpuz tell me hows those gts 250,s running direct x 11 and this is dragons specs http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1492331


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*


at that shot cpuz was off was not at 2700 and is not now but have allready
orderd formula and dd3 to change it out so i can get more overclock
i want it running same as dragon now if you believe cpuz tell me hows those gts 250,s running direct x 11 and this is dragons specs http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1492331


How was CPU-Z off? In this post:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bo40*



this is the best the frankenputer would do so i built the dragon


when I click on the CPU-Z link and look at the CPU-Z page, it reads the HT Link @ 2700?

Anyways, best of luck with further results on whatever new hardware you're getting.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Fried my mobo running at 3.5GHz! 4 phase power suck!


----------



## kcuestag

Hello guys,

I just sold my motherboard (Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P), and currently in the process of buying a Crosshair IV Formula this evening or tomorrow









Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Fried my mobo running at 3.5GHz! 4 phase power suck!


Did you have any cooling on your mosfets and nb?


----------



## Sirius

Out of pure curiosity... I just ran 3DMark vantage, and my CPU score for my 1055T 95W at stock was almost 50k 

This is leaps and bounds better than my 1090T score. Is this normal or did 3DV make a goof? lol


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


Out of pure curiosity... I just ran 3DMark vantage, and my CPU score for my 1055T 95W at stock was almost 50k 

This is leaps and bounds better than my 1090T score. Is this normal or did 3DV make a goof? lol


Physx was most likely on, so it was using your 580 to do one of the CPU test!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


Did you have any cooling on your mosfets and nb?


I didn't. I was running at less than stock voltage so I thought it would be fine. Guess not!


----------



## Sirius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Physx was most likely on, so it was using your 580 to do one of the CPU test!










Ah, I didn't know the program would run like that ><

Figures, I had the 1090t with a 6870 CFX so I had no PhysX. Thanks for the heads-up though. I was under the impression that it would be a straight CPU test


----------



## nukefission

meep
will my 1055t bottleneck my gtx460 at stock?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


The issue seems to be with the MSI 890fx boards and AMD 6 core CPUs. A few people running at higher voltage and over 4GHz had the vrm/mosfets explode due to a poor cooling design on the mobo.

Another reason people are saying the MSI board has issues, is because they use a 4+1 phase power design. Your gigabyte board also uses a 4+1 phase design. I wont pretend to know what more phases mean, but ASUS uses an 8+2 design.

I am getting my MSI board tomorrow. I bought it before I knew there were issues with it. I am not sure what I am going to do with it yet (keep,sell, return).


Yeah, 4+1 phase power supply's have fewer voltage stages for the various CPU loads and 8+2 phase VRM's are supposed to be more robust if you believe the marketing and hardware review hype. Personally I'm sold on the idea of having more phases and I am trying to hold myself to never again buy a mobo without a decent MOSFET heatsink. The open box ASUS 770/SB750 board UPS will be delivering to me tomorrow has both an 8+2 phase and heatsink. Should get much better results overclocking than my current Gigabyte 4+1, no heatsink, 785G/SB710 mobo. I'm kinda excited wanting to see what it'll do with my new 740 BE.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nukefission* 
meep
will my 1055t bottleneck my gtx460 at stock?

No. Not a chance.


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:

Fried my mobo running at 3.5GHz! 4 phase power suck!
You probably had bad quality mosfets on your motherboard :/ I have no cooling on my mosfets and my 1055t is running at 4ghz but my mosfets never reach more than 35c.
Also if it's a Gigabyte board then it's probably because you have less phases than say an asus mobo.

Quote:

meep
will my 1055t bottleneck my gtx460 at stock?
No offence but what planet you living on? and whats worse but you said at 'Stock...' are you serious, lol Xd. You would probably need some Gtx580's in sli running at full load before you see some bottlenecking happen, haha.


----------



## nukefission

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenNeon* 
No offence but what planet you living on? and whats worse but you said at 'Stock...' are you serious, lol Xd. You would probably need some Gtx580's in sli running at full load before you see some bottlenecking happen, haha.

hello
i live on earth
ive been hearing alot about bottlenecking so i got carried away


----------



## AMDZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
....

There have been people using 1055T's and 7xx chipsets, or poor power phased boards that have been frying. As to that information, you'll have to search for yourself.

The person I quoted asked a question about adding heatsinks to his mosfets and I told him there were numerous kinds available on Newegg. I don't think you read the posts or if you did you obviously didn't understand their context.

Now, are you on the same page as us?!
 








There's also been a lot of instances on 1055T's being put on 890FX boards with them frying as well. It has to do A LOT about power phase design. A high quality motherboard with a 4+2 Phase Design is better off than a low quality motherboard with an 8+1 Phase Design.


----------



## nukefission

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDZ* 
There's also been a lot of instances on 1055T's being put on 890FX boards with them frying as well. It has to do A LOT about power phase design. A high quality motherboard with a 4+2 Phase Design is better off than a low quality motherboard with an 8+1 Phase Design.

there goes everything ive learnt








pls to explain more or give guide


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDZ* 
There's also been a lot of instances on 1055T's being put on 890FX boards with them frying as well. It has to do A LOT about power phase design. A high quality motherboard with a 4+2 Phase Design is better off than a low quality motherboard with an 8+1 Phase Design.

There are few manufacturers making AMD 8+2 phase power supplies and few motherboards that have them. The ones that do are probably 99% high quality and far better than so called quality 4+1 units. The reason more don't do it is because it costs more money to produce quality. 4+1 exists in the majority of mobo's simply because it costs less. And that is why, marketing hype aside, I am a believer in 8+2 being superior.


----------



## CerealKillah

Just a quick update (haven't been here in a while), I just purchased a Thermalright Silver Arrow to cool my 1055T and also I am replacing all the fans in my Antec 300.

Maybe I can push past 4 ghz now....


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerealKillah* 
Just a quick update (haven't been here in a while), I just purchased a Thermalright Silver Arrow to cool my 1055T and also I am replacing all the fans in my Antec 300.

Maybe I can push past 4 ghz now....









Make sure you have the newest BIOS. There have been some new ones recently!


----------



## Sirius

Yaayyy!!

Finally got the 4.0 GHz overclock I've been aiming for ^_^

Now for the Prime95 run....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515234


----------



## hos1981

I finally got stable myself and at the most crazy settings ever, I tried everything and finally as I was about to give up I did it!









CPU-4009mhz
FSB-297
cpu ratio-13.5
DRAM-1584mhz
CP U/NB-2970mhz
HT-2079
vCPU-1.4875
vCPU/NB-1.4750
Ram-9-9-9-24-27-1T @1.776v

Do these settings seem odd or is it because I still have 790FX chipset I would upgrade but I have a fullcoverage water block and to much money in this board.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hos1981* 
I finally got stable myself and at the most crazy settings ever, I tried everything and finally as I was about to give up I did it!









CPU-4009mhz
FSB-297
cpu ratio-13.5
DRAM-1584mhz
CP U/NB-2970mhz
HT-2079
vCPU-1.4875
vCPU/NB-1.4750
Ram-9-9-9-24-27-1T @1.776v

Do these settings seem odd or is it because I still have 790FX chipset I would upgrade but I have a fullcoverage water block and to much money in this board.

Looks about right to me, as the 790 chipsets seem to require more voltage on everything to achieve similar clocks when compared to 8xx chipsets.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hos1981* 
I finally got stable myself and at the most crazy settings ever, I tried everything and finally as I was about to give up I did it!









CPU-4009mhz
FSB-297
cpu ratio-13.5
DRAM-1584mhz
CP U/NB-2970mhz
HT-2079
vCPU-1.4875
vCPU/NB-1.4750
Ram-9-9-9-24-27-1T @1.776v

Do these settings seem odd or is it because I still have 790FX chipset I would upgrade but I have a fullcoverage water block and to much money in this board.

Nice OC, that CPU/NB voltage seems high to me, but as long as your operating in safe temps I guess.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hos1981*


I finally got stable myself and at the most crazy settings ever, I tried everything and finally as I was about to give up I did it!









CPU-4009mhz
FSB-297 
cpu ratio-13.5
DRAM-1584mhz
CP U/NB-2970mhz
HT-2079
vCPU-1.4875
vCPU/NB-1.4750
Ram-9-9-9-24-27-1T @1.776v

Do these settings seem odd or is it because I still have 790FX chipset I would upgrade but I have a fullcoverage water block and to much money in this board.


Nice overclock you have there. If I had a Crosshair III there's no way I'd be looking to upgrade. The 890FX is just a refresh of the 790FX chipset with the addition of SATA 6. Personally, I don't think SATA 6 is really going to take off for another year. By that time Bulldozer will be here and that is the only time I'd be looking to upgrade that great board you have there.


----------



## Sirius

1055T passed 12 hours of Prime95, 0 errors, 51C load ^_^

Add me please: Sirius
FSB/Multiplier: 286
CPU Speed: 4017
NB Speed: 2870
CPU Voltage: 1.375
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed: 1525 MHz
Motherboard: Crosshair IV Formula
Model: 95W


----------



## GanjaSMK

What beautiful voltage for such a good clock!









Very nice; I like to see the 95w version showing like it should after the first couple of people who had them said they didn't clock well!


----------



## Mreek

After a format and new win 7 installed, my vore dropped from 1.488v @ 4ghz to 1.392v 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1516343


----------



## Sirius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


What beautiful voltage for such a good clock!









Very nice; I like to see the 95w version showing like it should after the first couple of people who had them said they didn't clock well!


Thanks! It's a really nice chip, I've had no trouble clocking this thing ^_^


----------



## Psycho666

hey guys, a quick question








i've got mine stable on 4.1Ghz but with 1.53v set in the bios and under load it changes to 1.58v sometimes...
is this bad?
the temps are under 60c all the time...52c on 100% at the moment (running [email protected])
am i safe? or will i kill it?


----------



## Sirius

Hows this new OC looking?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1516647

33C Idle Temp. Seems solid









Now to stabilize!


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


Hows this new OC looking?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1516647

33C Idle Temp. Seems solid









Now to stabilize!


idle temps mean nothing...it's the load temps that matter.
hope your OC is stable


----------



## Sirius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


idle temps mean nothing...it's the load temps that matter.
hope your OC is stable










True, but if your idle is 50C there's probably something wrong









Felt like mentioning it for some reason hehe, I'll probably see how far I can bench and then settle on that for the OC


----------



## GreenNeon

I just installed the new Cooler Master v6GT edition cpu cooler on my 1055t and am getting some really pleasing results. 16c idle temp and 45c load, now if that aint good then i dont know what is, lol. Its a monster too, the top of the cooler is sticking out of the side of my case, I have had to to take the side panel off just so that it fits in the case. Also managed to short circuit my red cold cathode and fried the wires, lol. all working really good though and the cooler just simply looks badass in the pc case.

Really recommend it to anyone if you are ocing the 1055t.

At 4Ghz my temps are 20c idle and 52c load, also really good


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


I just installed the new Cooler Master v6GT edition cpu cooler on my 1055t and am getting some really pleasing results. 16c idle temp and 45c load, now if that aint good then i dont know what is, lol. Its a monster too, the top of the cooler is sticking out of the side of my case, I have had to to take the side panel off just so that it fits in the case. Also managed to short circuit my red cold cathode and fried the wires, lol. all working really good though and the cooler just simply looks badass in the pc case.

Really recommend it to anyone if you are ocing the 1055t.

At 4Ghz my temps are 20c idle and 52c load, also really good










Are you referring to the 'core' temperatures or the CPU socket temps?


----------



## GreenNeon

Not sure mate, only took the readings from CoreTemp. So I'm guessing its core temperature then? Btw just did a few tweaks to my fan setup and my idle temps are now 17c. Remember I live in the uk and since it has been snowing the last few days it's pretty cold in my house, so the ambient room temperature would also be helping to cool the computer. Im a bit of a nerd but I dressed up warmly and opened my window when i took those temp readings.

For what it's worth, here is a slightly depressing pic of my case but with my new v6gt cooler.









Pretty big isnt it...


----------



## cosworth88

hi guys! i have a question...
my idle vcore (@3.5) is 1.31v but when i start prime95 it goes down to 1.28v...
there is something wrong??


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:



hi guys! i have a question...
my idle vcore (@3.5) is 1.31v but when i start prime95 it goes down to 1.28v...
there is something wrong??


Open up task manager and go to the performance tab, also open up CoreTemp. Once you have these open then start Prime95. If you see that all the cores run upto 98-100% usage and your temps rising then you know your cpu is running as it should and therefor the voltage reading is probably just a little off.

I have never known a cpu that runs less voltage as it's workload goes up, lol.

Hope this helped.


----------



## cosworth88

thanks!
cores working at 100% and temperatures rise normally, but just i start prime95 the vcore decrease... now I have set 4004ghz @1.4875v but the vcore changes constantly under stress and decreases to 1.424v (measured in CPU-Z and SpeedFan)
I disabled C&Q and C1E in the BIOS


----------



## GreenNeon

Glad I could help. Also good idea that you disabled C&Q as it can interfere with overclocking sometimes. As for the cause of the strange voltage decrease, I cannot help you there mate, I have never experienced a problem like that and therfor cannot offer reliable advice for the cause of it. Perhaps the program is a little haywire and instead of reading the voltage as an increase it's displaying it backwards as a decrease, so in actual fact the correct voltage you may theoretically see is 1.521v which I calculated by adding the difference from the voltages you posted. The cause of this could be a programming error for your motherboard type and/or bios where the program is not reading or recieving the correct information due to it not understanding the information it is recieving. What bios and version are you using?


----------



## GanjaSMK

@GreenNeon

You don't want to judge your temperatures by the 'core' temps. You should use HWMonitor instead of CoreTemp, and make sure that the temperature you're monitoring is your CPU temp (the socket).

The core temperatures are based off a calculated algorithm and are not correct. The CPU socket temp is.


----------



## cosworth88

i have the last bios version 1403 of november 2010...
i have to set a very high vcore to make ma system stable


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:



@GreenNeon

You don't want to judge your temperatures by the 'core' temps. You should use HWMonitor instead of CoreTemp, and make sure that the temperature you're monitoring is your CPU temp (the socket).

The core temperatures are based off a calculated algorithm and are not correct. The CPU socket temp is.


Ok thanxs









Quote:



i have the last bios version 1403 of november 2010...
i have to set a very high vcore to make ma system stable


Thats strange, asus mobos usually need less voltage than other motherboards, hmmm? Im truly stumped on this one.


----------



## cosworth88

my bios is like this
i have set

cpu ratio 14
turbo core disabled
cpu bus 286
pcie 100
ram 1525
Ht link speed 2002
processor voltage 1.4875
dram voltage 1.65v
Nb voltage 1.3v

i have set the cpu vdda voltage to 2.8 and crashed, at 2.7 nothing has changed the vcore decrease to 1.424
i have to change something?


----------



## HobieCat

Hello, I figured I'd join the club

FSB/Multiplier: *303 x 14*
CPU Speed: *4242 MHz*
NB Speed: *2727 MHz*
CPU Voltage: *1.52v*
CPU-NB Voltage: *1.35v*
RAM Speed: *1616 MHz*
Motherboard: *MSI 790FX-GD70*
Model: *125w*

This is my 24/7 stable OC that I've been folding on for the past few weeks.


----------



## Projectil3

Got the 1055T on water now!!










Can't get it past 3.5GHz but I'm happy with it anyways, won't boot @ 4.0GHz 1.425V, or 3.75GHz 1.375V either.. Oh welllll


----------



## GreenNeon

Wow like do you know what each wire does, lol. Seriously, get some zip-ties and velcro strips to tidy it up. Otherwise cool, although why do you have watercooling when you are only at 3.5ghz? Cant imagine that wc kit was cheap. Also the water tank looks unstable? U sure it should be leaning to the side like that?


----------



## Projectil3

The Res is screwed onto the 5.25" bay, and the cables are good for now... You should see where the rest of them are hidden... LOL.
It was about $200, and I'm very happy with the results.

Also have 8x Yate Loon 1500RPM/2000RPM fans coming on Monday.


----------



## solar0987

These are what i got so far with some tinkering, want to push it more but any more and it dont boot in windows.Any suggestions


----------



## crizthakidd

quick question. would u guys recommend this processor for gaming and multitasking or should i put the money into an i5 or 1090. im really leaning for a 1090t so if i do will buying a cheap mobo affect anything. like which combination and ratio of processor to mobo is good lol

links would be appreciated or pm me


----------



## GreenNeon

I added a video of me showing the overclocks, temps and overview of my 1055T rig.

  
 You Tube  



 
Sorry if my voice gets a little annoying, I am british, haha!

Also In the video I said my temps max out at 55c... I just recorded temps while prime95ing and my core reached a max temp of 46c, just thought I would correct myself, lol.

Peace


----------



## crizthakidd

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboB...t=Combo.563654

is that a good deal or would i be better off buying stuff seperately to upgrade and stuff


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboB...t=Combo.563654

is that a good deal or would i be better off buying stuff seperately to upgrade and stuff


dont get that board. it doesnt have vrm cooling. if you plan on leaving it on stock then its okay then. if your trying to overclock it, i dont recommend it.


----------



## crizthakidd

ugh i almost bought the 1090t. but look at this i7. why the hell is it only 200? should i jump on it

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0346210


----------



## GanjaSMK

Yes, the i7 950 will beat a 1090/1055T.


----------



## Sirius

I'd say go for the 950 if it's at that price.


----------



## GreenNeon

Just updated my case today and also bought a new extra HDD aswel as a few other little upgrades. Aint she a beauty










































Full tower and bloody heavy i tell ya, guessing around 40kg+ NO KIDDING.

What do you think of it?


----------



## rtop2

FSB/Multiplier: 290/14
CPU Speed: 4.07GHZ
NB Speed:2.3GHZ
CPU Voltage:1.415
5CPU-NB Voltage: Stock
RAM Speed:1537 Mhz
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair Formula 4
Model: 125w


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenNeon* 
Just updated my case today and also bought a new extra HDD aswel as a few other little upgrades. Aint she a beauty










































Full tower and bloody heavy i tell ya, guessing around 40kg+ NO KIDDING.

What do you think of it?

I don't know why, maybe the angle of the photos, but that case looks like a mid-size tower not a full-size tower?









I like the color and the sleekness, the Nvidia logo, definitely sweetsauce.


----------



## rtop2

It is a midtower









This is Mine and its a fulltower







sorry for the ****ty cell pic.


----------



## GreenNeon

Damn bloody ppl in the shop didnt name the case right... pffft! First case that I have bought so pretty nooby in this area. Gotta say that it is a very spacious case and that with the v6gt and all the other kit in the case it weighs a ton.

Gotta admit that the nvidia logo is pretty shmexy though, hehe







.

Nice rig rtop2!


----------



## rtop2

Thanks Man, this rig is my fave yet, and hitting 4ghz on the phenom was a breeze, I think I have a VERY good chip though. I think 4.0ghz on just a slight vcore boost is unheard of!


----------



## christoph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenNeon* 
Just updated my case today and also bought a new extra HDD aswel as a few other little upgrades. Aint she a beauty










































Full tower and bloody heavy i tell ya, guessing around 40kg+ NO KIDDING.

What do you think of it?


isn't mid tower?


----------



## groodal

When was the last update?


----------



## NoJones

Hi all! New here , but about to join the club









I need affordable 8gb set to serve with M4A89GTD and 1055T as near 4Ghz as reasonably possible. I'm not from US, but feel free to post'em Newegg links too. I'd like to go straight to 16GB, but I plan to manage till new board and mem hopefully in a year or two. This is why I am not willing to put craploads of â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬ in this set of memory.

So far I've found two candidates but less information :

*2 x 2 x 2GB* F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM
- problems in past with FSB (or what's the equivalent with AMD? I have to admit I'm running Q9400 atm







)

*1 x 4 x 2GB* CMX8GX3M4A1600C9
- cheap, will it work?

I browsed hours of net w/o success. Somebody more wise cometh forth


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


Wow like do you know what each wire does, lol. Seriously, get some zip-ties and velcro strips to tidy it up. Otherwise cool, although why do you have watercooling when you are only at 3.5ghz? Cant imagine that wc kit was cheap. Also the water tank looks unstable? U sure it should be leaning to the side like that?


I updated my system with Yate Loon fans & some cable management... Hope ya like it!


----------



## Kingnog

Requesting help figuring this out!

I seem to need much higher voltages than everyone else. I have tried many different combinations and I cannot stabilize my computer. Do I just have a bad CPU? I can't even seem to get 3.7ghz without 1.5v

FSB/Multiplier: 14x (or even 13x) - *unstable*
CPU Speed: 286
NB Speed: 2860
*CPU Voltage: 1.5v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.5v*
*NB Voltage: 1.3v*
RAM Speed: DDR2 762 @ 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v (underclocked timings, normally runs stable at 4-4-4-8. Also, 2.1v is the rated voltage for this ram, won't boot with less)
Motherboard: GA-MA770-UD3 (rev 1, no ACC)
Model: 125w
HT link speed: 2ghz

C&Q etc off.


----------



## unreal104

I'm new here guys, just want to ask some questions..

vcore 1.35 what speed i could get max ?

vcore 1.375 what speed i could get max ?

Thanks


----------



## Kingnog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unreal104* 
I'm new here guys, just want to ask some questions..

vcore 1.35 what speed i could get max ?

vcore 1.375 what speed i could get max ?

Thanks

I think it depends on your particular processor. Look at my previous post, I am at 1.5v and can't get what most people get at much lower voltage...


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
When was the last update?

about a week and a half ago iirc


----------



## GreenNeon

test [email protected]

I hate to nag but I posted pics and clock/info in the format you requested on page 352 about 2-3 weeks ago but I have yet to be added







Not sure who you added a week and a half ago but it wasnt me, lol.

Name is GreenNeon, chk p352.

Cheers buddy.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unreal104* 
I'm new here guys, just want to ask some questions..

vcore 1.35 what speed i could get max ?

vcore 1.375 what speed i could get max ?

Thanks

Yeah... you need to read up on overclocking.


----------



## RDx

I'm posting here after a long time. With winter setting in at my city, my room temperature has dropped to around 25c. Also, I managed to get a TRU cheap, and after installing 2x 120mm fans in Push-Pull, I'm finally able to OC ...


















For now, I've put a Xigmatek Orange-White LED fan and a Lian-Li Blue LED fan in push-pull. At the moment, the 1055T is idling at 40c and at full load, 54c. Next week, I'll try getting 2x Delta 120 cfm fans and then try for 4Ghz. Oh and yes, that is a rubber band holding the fans up. I'm that poor ....









*Please add me to the list -
FSB/Multiplier: 270/14x
CPU Speed: 3.78 Ghz
NB Speed: 2.7 Ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.34v
CPU-NB Voltage: ???
RAM Speed: 1440Mhz (DDR3)
Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H
Model: 125W
*


----------



## unreal104

just curious, thuban's max temperature is 62.. So in CUPID hardware monitor, what temp should i be monitoring for ? Core temp or TMPIN0,TMPIN1, TMPIN2 temp ?


----------



## Projectil3

TMPIN0 TMPIN1 below 60.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RDx* 
I'm posting here after a long time. With winter setting in at my city, my room temperature has dropped to around 25c. Also, I managed to get a TRU cheap, and after installing 2x 120mm fans in Push-Pull, I'm finally able to OC ...


















For now, I've put a Xigmatek Orange-White LED fan and a Lian-Li Blue LED fan in push-pull. At the moment, the 1055T is idling at 40c and at full load, 54c. Next week, I'll try getting 2x Delta 120 cfm fans and then try for 4Ghz. Oh and yes, that is a rubber band holding the fans up. I'm that poor ....









*Please add me to the list -
FSB/Multiplier: 270/14x
CPU Speed: 3.78 Ghz
NB Speed: 2.7 Ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.34v
CPU-NB Voltage: ???
RAM Speed: 1440Mhz (DDR3)
Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H
Model: 125W
*

Idle seems high to me, I would check/reseat. That is unless your (ambients) temps are just super hot all the time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unreal104* 
just curious, thuban's max temperature is 62.. So in CUPID hardware monitor, what temp should i be monitoring for ? Core temp or TMPIN0,TMPIN1, TMPIN2 temp ?

Read this guide I wrote specifically for temp monitoring.


----------



## unreal104

Thanks Project and Ganga


----------



## esproductions

Ugghh... my core0 multiplier gets stuck at 4x after a while of use, even at 100% load. Looks like it might be a Gigabyte thing.. anyone know a solution?


----------



## GForceXIII

FSB/Multiplier: 270/13
CPU Speed: 3510
NB Speed: 2700
CPU Voltage: 1.325
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.225
RAM Speed: 1440
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V Evo
Model: 125w

7 hours Prime95 stable


----------



## christoph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
Ugghh... my core0 multiplier gets stuck at 4x after a while of use, even at 100% load. Looks like it might be a Gigabyte thing.. anyone know a solution?


re-flash the bios


----------



## unreal104

guys... my nb temp is reaching up to 65c when i pumped vcore to 1.4
running at 3.85 ghz (275x14)..
CPU temp max at 56...normally runs at 55c..

sthing worngs with NB temp... ??


----------



## unreal104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForceXIII;11599482*
> FSB/Multiplier: 270/13
> CPU Speed: 3510
> NB Speed: 2700
> CPU Voltage: 1.325
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.225
> RAM Speed: 1440
> Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V Evo
> Model: 125w
> 
> 7 hours Prime95 stable


bro..i get 3.71 GHz at stock vcore... perfectly stable... 3.5ghz no need to pump voltage...


----------



## Projectil3

I got 3.5GHz @ 1.3V, 'cause I'm running Watercooling I don't have to push as much volts. I think?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreal104;11635982*
> bro..i get 3.71 GHz at stock vcore... perfectly stable... 3.5ghz no need to pump voltage...


You also have a 890FX chipset board that generally does much lower voltage for these chips, while he is on an older 785G chipset.

It seems (if you look around) that 7xx chipsets require more voltage for these chips than the newer 8xx chipsets...


----------



## Sirius

Can't seem to stabilize over 4.0








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534835

Looks like I'll be staying there.


----------



## GreenNeon

Added a dvd drive and spent a few hours doing some cable management in the case.
Also dropped vcore down to 1.4v on cpu and 1.6v on memory. Tightened timings on my DDR3 ram too 7-8-6-19







all in all, pretty good.


----------



## Norseh

Currently running mine at 3.3ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535935

Lowered Ram multi, NB one and the HT link one then bumped the FSB up, everything else was kept stock/default/auto (whatever you want to call it) temps are 30-34c idle and around 50-53 load

Will be trying 3.5ghz next time i reboot

Edit, rebooted got upto 3.5ghz then went for a bit more got to http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541375 3696mhz had to bump the NB VID though i think i need to bump it more to get higher, whats the max safe NB VID?


----------



## gaming96

FSB/Multiplier: 250
CPU Speed: 3500
NB Speed: 2500
CPU Voltage: 1.35
CPU-NB Voltage: N/A
RAM Speed: 1332 MHz
Motherboard: ASUS M4A758TD-V EVO
Model: 125W


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norseh;11654713*
> Currently running mine at 3.3ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535935
> 
> Lowered Ram multi, NB one and the HT link one then bumped the FSB up, everything else was kept stock/default/auto (whatever you want to call it) temps are 30-34c idle and around 50-53 load
> 
> Will be trying 3.5ghz next time i reboot
> 
> Edit, rebooted got upto 3.5ghz then went for a bit more got to http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541375 3696mhz had to bump the NB VID though i think i need to bump it more to get higher, whats the max safe NB VID?


Edit thats me, i just remembered my OOOOOOOLLD account


----------



## Toofy

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to site and all but I've been reading through and i haven't yet come across anyone having the problem i am which is very high temps even though I'm using a NH D14.

So here is my system:
125w 1055T @ 4.0ghz (1.45volts in bios, LLC enabled,1.51 volts under load in Cpu-z)
Cpu Nb @ 2869mhz (1.25volts, LLC enabled)
Motherboard : M4A89Gtd Pro Usb3
Memory : G skill Eco 4gb kit(1.35volts) 1600 9-9-9-24 @ 1530 6-8-6-20 (1.65 volts)
Power Supply : Corsair 650tx
Cpu Cooler : Noctua NH D14 and using NT-H1 Tim
Case : Cooler Master Storm Scout.
Fsb/Multiplyer : 286 x 14.

I am currently idling at *35* Degrees Celsius on CPU temp and *23* degrees Celsius on Cores.(readings from HwMonitor) and on Prime95 after 20minutes i get around *64* Degrees Celsius on CPU and *55* Degrees Celsius on Cores. (Ambient temps around 22-26 Degrees)
I have tried reseating the cooler 3 times now each time cleaning off the thermal paste and reapplying fresh putting just a pea size using as little as possible, each time I've removed the cooler to reseat I've checked and seen the tim spread evenly on the CPU and Heat sink.

I've read that the temp sensors on the Thubans are off by 10 degrees, so i would have to add 10 to the 55 on the cores which would equal 65 degrees which is well past the max safe of 62. Before i had the NH D14 i was using the Corsair H50 which was also running the CPU at high temps with Prime95.

Any Help would be appreciated very much







.


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:


> I am currently idling at 35 Degrees Celsius on CPU temp and 23 degrees Celsius on Cores.(readings from HwMonitor) and on Prime95 after 20minutes i get around 64 Degrees Celsius on CPU and 55 Degrees Celsius on Cores. (Ambient temps around 22-26 Degrees)
> I have tried reseating the cooler 3 times now each time cleaning off the thermal paste and reapplying fresh putting just a pea size using as little as possible, each time I've removed the cooler to reseat I've checked and seen the tim spread evenly on the CPU and Heat sink.
> 
> I've read that the temp sensors on the Thubans are off by 10 degrees, so i would have to add 10 to the 55 on the cores which would equal 65 degrees which is well past the max safe of 62. Before i had the NH D14 i was using the Corsair H50 which was also running the CPU at high temps with Prime95.
> 
> Any Help would be appreciated very much .


I'm suddenly getting exactly the same problem... With my CoolerMaster V6GT I'm getting 35-37c idle and am hitting 60c occasionally. I have done exactly as the user above said, I put a pea sized blob on and then reseated it in total 4 times now. Everytime i take the heatsink off it's clearly visible that the TIM has spread perfectly with no air pockets or bare patches. *** is going on?

Im running currently at fsb 288 and 1.456v which is basicly the same as the user above.

The only thing that pops into my mind is this:
1) the heatsink has collected dust and is clogged up
2) the ventilation in the case is not good and therefor the fans on the heatsink are simply pulling warm air into the fins which dont then dissipate the heat properly
3) this may be possible...? the screws for the heatsink arent pulling the heatsink down onto the cpu properly which means the pressure isnt very high, this causes a weak contact to the heatsink base

To be honest I dont know but one thing I do know is that if it keeps running this hot then I will eventually start roasting my cpu like a coffe been, and nobody wants that now.

Maybe try taking all the case panels off and facing the case to an open window, if you see the temps dropping down like 5c then I would persume its a ventilation problem. In that case buy some more case fans and install them as intakes. If your case supports it then I suggest 2 140mm roof fans working as exhausts.


----------



## loki_reborn

Finally got my M4A79 Deluxe board to post at 4Ghz. There is a bug with the board that wont let you go over around 275 HT/FSB on the lowest memory divider. Crashed loading windows but I am one step closer to my goal of hitting the big 4 on a DDR2 board.

Loving the overclocks I'm getting on my crucial tracers 800's. Well over 1100 on 2.3v.

Soon as I have it all water cooled I will find my highest stable clocks on everything.

This is the highest stable so far before the CPU gets to hot and becomes unstable for 24/7 use.

FSB/Multiplier: 272
CPU Speed: 3808.26
NB Speed: 2720.00
CPU Voltage: 1.4850v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4000v
RAM Speed: DDR800 @ DDR1088 2.2v
Motherboard: ASUS M4A79 Deluxe
Model: 125W


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toofy*


Hey guys, I'm pretty new to site and all but I've been reading through and i haven't yet come across anyone having the problem i am which is very high temps even though I'm using a NH D14.

So here is my system:
125w 1055T @ 4.0ghz (1.45volts in bios, LLC enabled,1.51 volts under load in Cpu-z)
Cpu Nb @ 2869mhz (1.25volts, LLC enabled)
Motherboard : M4A89Gtd Pro Usb3
Memory : G skill Eco 4gb kit(1.35volts) 1600 9-9-9-24 @ 1530 6-8-6-20 (1.65 volts)
Power Supply : Corsair 650tx
Cpu Cooler : Noctua NH D14 and using NT-H1 Tim
Case : Cooler Master Storm Scout.
Fsb/Multiplyer : 286 x 14.

I am currently idling at *35* Degrees Celsius on CPU temp and *23* degrees Celsius on Cores.(readings from HwMonitor) and on Prime95 after 20minutes i get around *64* Degrees Celsius on CPU and *55* Degrees Celsius on Cores. (Ambient temps around 22-26 Degrees)
I have tried reseating the cooler 3 times now each time cleaning off the thermal paste and reapplying fresh putting just a pea size using as little as possible, each time I've removed the cooler to reseat I've checked and seen the tim spread evenly on the CPU and Heat sink.

I've read that the temp sensors on the Thubans are off by 10 degrees, so i would have to add 10 to the 55 on the cores which would equal 65 degrees which is well past the max safe of 62. Before i had the NH D14 i was using the Corsair H50 which was also running the CPU at high temps with Prime95.

Any Help would be appreciated very much







.


Toofy - I don't have any experience with your board, but I did have some with an ASRock with LLC and I experienced very similar results when overclocking my 1055T. It seems to me that the LLC throws too many volts at the CPU which makes it unstable. Can you turn LLC off and test that way?

Once I picked up my Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H Rev 2.0, all of my overclocking headaches went away. No more funky voltage fluctuations, etc. The system just seemed more predictable.

Let me also throw a disclaimer out there that I am fairly new to the 1055T overclocking, so your mileage may vary and I could be wrong. Those are just my observations using a board with LLC enabled.

Hope that helps (or gives you a place to start!)

Cereal


----------



## kromar

i upgraded my memory to 8gb of this corsair dominator http://corsair.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/vcode=PGCRS/partnum=CMP4GX3M2C1600C7/__utma=1.16683197.1292436154.1292436154.1293144075.2/__utmb=1.2.10.1293144075/__utmc=1/__utmx=-/__utmz=1.1292436154.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none)/__utmv=-/__utmk=99022878/
and was wondering what i would need to increase to get it more stable with 8GB. do i need a bit more NB voltage for 8GB?


----------



## CerealKillah

Kromar - It is my understanding that with 2 sticks, you should not need to up the NB voltage.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah;11754658*
> Kromar - It is my understanding that with 2 sticks, you should not need to up the NB voltage.


i have 4 x 2GB, so when using more than 2 sticks its the NB voltage that needs a small bump?


----------



## CerealKillah

Possibly. The IMC on the Thuban CPUs is pretty good. I would check it and see!


----------



## kromar

well these are my current ram settings, i think the default CR is 2T and i set it to 1T and memtest (under windows gave me an error). should an increase in the NB voltage help to stabilize the ram when the CR is set to 1T instead of 2T?









dont mind the cpu clocks and such, they are displayed wrong by cputweaker...


----------



## Wenty

Running @ 3.8 GHz system in sig.









CPU = 1.3v idle to 1.37v stress
Multi. = x14
Bus = 272
HT = 1904
NB = 2176


----------



## kromar

so far it looks really promising that i will get these 8gb stable @ 1666mhz, i had to raise the trfc and the crt a bit and increased the NB and CPU-NB a bit more for testing but so far i dont get any BSOD or memory errors:O
when im sure its stable and ironed out what exactly is needed to keep it stable i will try some higher CPU freqs to test if i can get it stable above 1400mhz...


----------



## Coldplayer

Anyone know the best motherboard for oc'ing these? i see many 890GPA-UD3H on the sheet with decent results but i see its only 4+1 phase power design. Won't this be a big problem when it comes to overclocking it? My budget is $200 AU (and no the biostar isnt in australia).


----------



## Toofy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah;11751245*
> Toofy - I don't have any experience with your board, but I did have some with an ASRock with LLC and I experienced very similar results when overclocking my 1055T. It seems to me that the LLC throws too many volts at the CPU which makes it unstable. Can you turn LLC off and test that way?
> 
> Once I picked up my Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H Rev 2.0, all of my overclocking headaches went away. No more funky voltage fluctuations, etc. The system just seemed more predictable.
> 
> Let me also throw a disclaimer out there that I am fairly new to the 1055T overclocking, so your mileage may vary and I could be wrong. Those are just my observations using a board with LLC enabled.
> 
> Hope that helps (or gives you a place to start!)
> 
> Cereal


Thanks for the help Cereal but without LLC Windows crashes within 5 seconds of prime95, i had the volts set at 1.55, soon as i started prime95 the volts dropped to 1.45 then soon after windows crashed.

I tried tightening the screws on the NH D14 further even after it had stopped turning, noticed a temp drop, now after 1 hour of prime95 i get 49 degrees on the cores and 58 degrees on CPU which i feel is alot better, it seems strange though as i would always remove the cooler and see the Tim Spread Evenly, i assume it still wasn't making good contact with the CPU.

Is 1.5volts under load (prime95) too much for 1055t's?


----------



## GreenNeon

Well if I'm correct then the Max safe corev for the 1055t is 1.55v any higher and you might wanna consider watercooling. So ye 1.5v is sorta maxing the volts, you also have to take into considertion that the voltage will fluctuate a little bit too.

All in all you should be fine though, just keep an eye on those temps! Prime95 takes mine to 1.46v and I have seen no problems...

Happy oc'ing!


----------



## nikpoth

To a system with less cpu-nb voltage is not constant.
voltage is much that I use; will destroy the IMC ?
1055t
FSB/Multiplier:13
CPU Speed:4004
NB Speed:3080
CPU Voltage:1.475
CPU-NB Voltage:1.45
nb voltage:auto (1.1)
RAM Speed:1643
Motherboard:c4f
Model: 125w


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikpoth;11760315*
> To a system with less cpu-nb voltage is not constant.
> voltage is much that I use; will destroy the IMC ?
> 1055t
> FSB/Multiplier:13
> CPU Speed:4004
> NB Speed:3080
> CPU Voltage:1.475
> CPU-NB Voltage:1.45
> nb voltage:auto (1.1)
> RAM Speed:1643
> Motherboard:c4f
> Model: 125w


Can you get your OC stable with a lower CPU-NB Voltage? I thought 1.4 was max? I know 1.5 is absolute max but 1.475 is really pushing it isn't it?


----------



## nikpoth

1.45 to less than one hour prime, blue screen. 1.475
running prime 4 hours without error.(nb-cpu)


----------



## Toofy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


Well if I'm correct then the Max safe corev for the 1055t is 1.55v any higher and you might wanna consider watercooling. So ye 1.5v is sorta maxing the volts, you also have to take into considertion that the voltage will fluctuate a little bit too.

All in all you should be fine though, just keep an eye on those temps! Prime95 takes mine to 1.46v and I have seen no problems...

Happy oc'ing!


I tried what you had suggested before and a saw hardly any difference during prime95 temps were still the same so i think case ventilation must be fine, only when i tightened the screws further on the HS did i notice a big improvement.

Reading through other sites etc i see some people claiming the Thuban's can take 1.6volts without significant impact on CPU life then some say 1.45 volts is the max u wanna go on these, so confusing, with the volts I'm at it gets me worried as maybe i am putting way too much voltage through, if i could run 4ghz at the volts you do it would be a dream come true but the lowest i can go is 1.488v without windows crashing on me, i have 8 phase power on this Board, i thought that would make it so i would need less volts to Overclock as opposed to 4 phase, i may try tweaking more and see what i can get, if all fails i may just have to lower overclocks.

Oh magic 4ghz how i will miss you









Thanks for the help tho









Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:



I tried what you had suggested before and a saw hardly any difference during prime95 temps were still the same so i think case ventilation must be fine, only when i tightened the screws further on the HS did i notice a big improvement.

Reading through other sites etc i see some people claiming the Thuban's can take 1.6volts without significant impact on CPU life then some say 1.45 volts is the max u wanna go on these, so confusing, with the volts I'm at it gets me worried as maybe i am putting way too much voltage through, if i could run 4ghz at the volts you do it would be a dream come true but the lowest i can go is 1.488v without windows crashing on me, i have 8 phase power on this Board, i thought that would make it so i would need less volts to Overclock as opposed to 4 phase, i may try tweaking more and see what i can get, if all fails i may just have to lower overclocks.

Oh magic 4ghz how i will miss you

Thanks for the help tho

Happy Holidays Everyone!


I'm really very surprised that you have to run high volts to make it stable. Reason I say this is because ASUS motherboards apparently require less volts due to the chipset and motherboard design.
For me I can run my 1055t at 288fsb (4036mhz) at 1.4v but it doesnt run completely stable. Raising the corev to 1.45v makes me 100% stable, the only thing holding me back at this point are the temps. I only have 3 120mm fans installed in my case out of the total 7 fans the case can take. So ventilation is my only problem as my V6GT is just drawing hot air into the cooler.

As for the Thuban taking 1.6v... Where did you read that? Even if the thuban can take 1.6v the recommended max is 1.5v and 1.55v tops. I wouldnt suggest under any case running a 1055t at 1.6v unless your absolutely destined to reach 4ghz+

The reason people say 1.4-1.45v is because that gives you a nice 0.1-0.05v headroom. This gives lower temps and ofcourse longer cpu life and stability.

It's different for everyone though and in general the rule of thumb is to run your cpu at the lowest possible volts.


----------



## demonsblood

FSB/Multiplier: 285/14
CPU Speed: 4004 MHz
NB Speed:2859.5 MHz
CPU Voltage:1.475 Volt
CPU-NB Voltage:1.375 Volt
RAM Speed:762MHz
Motherboard:Crosshair IV Formula
Model: 125w

Hey guys I cant get my processor stable at 4GHz







Core#2 ALWAYS poops up in Prime Blend test 10 or 11 is that helps? Is there any stability voltages I am missing or any other methods to reach 4GHz? (life lowering multi increasing fsb?)

Heres a screenie of my desktop running the programs:


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki_reborn;11748629*
> Finally got my M4A79 Deluxe board to post at 4Ghz. There is a bug with the board that wont let you go over around 275 HT/FSB on the lowest memory divider. Crashed loading windows but I am one step closer to my goal of hitting the big 4 on a DDR2 board.
> 
> Loving the overclocks I'm getting on my crucial tracers 800's. Well over 1100 on 2.3v.
> 
> Soon as I have it all water cooled I will find my highest stable clocks on everything.
> 
> This is the highest stable so far before the CPU gets to hot and becomes unstable for 24/7 use.
> 
> FSB/Multiplier: 272
> CPU Speed: 3808.26
> NB Speed: 2720.00
> CPU Voltage: 1.4850v
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4000v
> RAM Speed: DDR800 @ DDR1088 2.2v
> Motherboard: ASUS M4A79 Deluxe
> Model: 125W


I'm using a cheap Cooler Master 3 heatpipe tower cooler on my 1055T and it seems fine temp wise. Maybe you folks are having heat issues because your case isn't well ventilated.


----------



## loki_reborn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe;11764380*
> I'm using a cheap Cooler Master 3 heatpipe tower cooler on my 1055T and it seems fine temp wise. Maybe you folks are having heat issues because your case isn't well ventilated.


You are running a lower Vcore than me as you are on a 800 series chipset. The 700 series requires more volts on pretty much everything.

More volts = more heat than a cheapy heatsink from PC world can dissapate.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki_reborn;11764612*
> You are running a lower Vcore than me as you are on a 800 series chipset. The 700 series requires more volts on pretty much everything.
> 
> More volts = more heat than a cheapy heatsink from PC world can dissapate.


My cheap Chinese steel case has a 120mm blowhole, 120mm rear fan and a 120mm side panel fan all blowing cool ambient air into my case. I have great ventilation because of this and feel strongly that it makes a big difference having all that cool air pumped in.


----------



## loki_reborn

I have 120mm intake and exhausts, an 80mm directly onto the gpu, and 120mm blowing directly onto the chipset and ram. Ventilation is not the issue. TDP is.

You are missing the point. For me to even POST above 3.8Ghz on my chip, I have to pump over 1.485v onto my chip. Looking at how it scales I will likely need 1.5 or more to get it stable at 4Ghz.

Your CPU-z dump states you are at 1.45v unvalidated. I can have my chip stable at 3.7Ghz on 1.45v and have 40c load temps 24/7. Run your chip at 1.485v and see what your extended load temps are.


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki_reborn;11764804*
> I have 120mm intake and exhausts, an 80mm directly onto the gpu, and 120mm blowing directly onto the chipset and ram. Ventilation is not the issue. TDP is.
> 
> You are missing the point. For me to even POST above 3.8Ghz on my chip, I have to pump over 1.485v onto my chip. Looking at how it scales I will likely need 1.5 or more to get it stable at 4Ghz.
> 
> Your CPU-z dump states you are at 1.45v unvalidated. I can have my chip stable at 3.7Ghz on 1.45v and have 40c load temps 24/7. Run your chip at 1.485v and see what your extended load temps are.


try raising ya CPUNB, im using 1.375 for 3.5 and 3.7ghz i was able to do with same vcore it just crashed overnight whilst idling (am guesing lack of CPUNB voltage) but i cant do much else due to stock HSF


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *demonsblood*


FSB/Multiplier: 285/14
Hey guys I cant get my processor stable at 4GHz










You're also overheating, your CPU Temp reaches 61+... That's very close to the threshold


----------



## underworld

ok so i got my 1055t not long ago im not goin to overclock it untill i get my new 6950 gpu but i did try it once and got 3.8 with stock voltages on the msi 890fxa-gd70 the cpu is really sumthing when it comes to overclocking and if i do overclock do you recommend changing the stock cpu cooler cause the thing does get loud when on cool and quite which i personnaly think it should never be called that and another thing is i did have my ZALMAN CNPS-10x EXTREME now that is a beast cpu cooler but 1stly its to big and 2ndly takes up 2 ram slots so im lookin for a mid sized cpu cooler need ideas?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *underworld*


ok so i got my 1055t not long ago im not goin to overclock it untill i get my new 6950 gpu but i did try it once and got 3.8 with stock voltages on the msi 890fxa-gd70 the cpu is really sumthing when it comes to overclocking and if i do overclock do you recommend changing the stock cpu cooler cause the thing does get loud when on cool and quite which i personnaly think it should never be called that and another thing is i did have my ZALMAN CNPS-10x EXTREME now that is a beast cpu cooler but 1stly its to big and 2ndly takes up 2 ram slots so im lookin for a mid sized cpu cooler need ideas?


Do you need those first two RAM slots? G. Skill sells many 2X4 gig kits and 8 gigs of RAM is more than most people need. Great case you have there by the way.


----------



## demonsblood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Projectil3*


You're also overheating, your CPU Temp reaches 61+... That's very close to the threshold











Hmmm which temp are you referring to? My SOCKET temp does go substantially high with my water-cooled rig up to 69 however the on die temps always stay under 50. Could this be the problem? And does southbridge voltage help stability?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *demonsblood*


Hmmm which temp are you referring to? My SOCKET temp does go substantially high with my water-cooled rig up to 69 however the on die temps always stay under 50. Could this be the problem? And does southbridge voltage help stability?


Don't be mistaken, there are no 'on-die' temp sensors. The Phenom II chips including the Thubans use a calculated algorithym for core temperature readings and can't be trusted. Your CPU socket temperature however - that is read off of the sensor that is in the socket. That is as accurate as you'll get unless you use physical thermal sensors.


----------



## demonsblood

ic, so basically 62 is max for the CPU socket temp reading... oh boy my water cooling isnt as great as I thought


----------



## groodal

Did some changes in 24/7 clocks, i lowered the VCoresome notches to see if it would make any difference in Temps and stability.
Can i consider this OC stable?


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groodal;11776228*
> Did some changes in 24/7 clocks, i lowered the VCoresome notches to see if it would make any difference in Temps and stability.
> Can i consider this OC stable?


That appears to be a perfectly stable OC, I think that would be your max at the moment though.. With the socket temps reaching 60C +/-..


----------



## groodal

Temps is definitly stopping me from further OC, but 4,2ghz is benchmark stable with a few volt notches more ^^


----------



## unreal104

why all of you NB temp so low ? mine reaching as high as 66c when i pumped vcore to 1.42







(((
cpu temp still under 55c


----------



## unreal104

....


----------



## groodal

i 'think' that nb sensor is showing a lower temp than actual temp. the heatsink is usually very hot..


----------



## 12Cores

I am in the process of picking up a 1055T with the goal of running it at 4ghz 24/7 water cooled. My power Supply(Hec HP585D 585W) only has a 4 pin CPU power connector and the motherboard that I want(Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H) has 8 pin CPU socket. Does anyone know if this board will work with a 4 pin CPU connector?

Thx!


----------



## unreal104

@groodal - my hot means when i touch it for like 3 second.. my finger cant handle the heat anymore.. mine is that HOT!









Anybody can tell me what NB temp you arer getting when you pump vcore.. ?
I need it for reference..

Thanks alot in advance


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unreal104*


@groodal - my hot means when i touch it for like 3 second.. my finger cant handle the heat anymore.. mine is that HOT!









Anybody can tell me what NB temp you arer getting when you pump vcore.. ?
I need it for reference..

Thanks alot in advance










On my M478T-E my NB runs 46~+ with 1.4875v of VCORE and normal NB voltage (1.1/1.2).


----------



## groodal

my NB voltage is at 1.325v, for CPU OC up tu 4,5ghz+ i need at least 3,5V NB.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

FSB/Multiplier:315/14
CPU Speed:4410
NB Speed:auto
CPU Voltage:1.56
CPU-NB Voltage:1.35
RAM Speed:1680
Motherboard:crosshair IV formula
Model: 125w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1564441


----------



## Atomfix

Hook me up babeh!!

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1557850

FSB/Multiplier:286/14
CPU Speed:4004
NB Speed:2574
HT Speed:2288
CPU Voltage:1.47
CPU-NB Voltage:1.32
RAM Speed:1576
Motherboard:Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5
Model: 125w


----------



## LiFTed

FSB/Multiplier: 200
CPU Speed: 2800 MHz
NB Speed: No idea :|
CPU Voltage: 1.120 v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.15 v
RAM Speed: 667 MHz (Double Data Rate = 1333 MHz, 9-9-9-24)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE 890FXA-UD5
Model: 125 W

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558733


----------



## hos1981

Hey guy's I wasn't as stable as I thought at 4ghz so I came down alittle to [email protected] and I got the NB @2930mhz. It's rock solid now, My question is do you guy's leave you computer's on all night or do you turn them off. I will leave it on sometimes if I'm downloading a torrent but thats it. My 1055t is water cooled and idle about 27c and full load 33-40c depending on room temp. Do you guy's leave your computer's on all night?


----------



## GreenNeon

Well I usually turn my pc off right after doing my stuff. Usually I'll game for about 2 hours and then turn it off for however long it's not in use. I hardly ever leave it on idle and when I want to download torrents I use my laptop. I also like to turn my pc off every now and then to let stuff cool down etc...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hos1981;11797417*
> Hey guy's I wasn't as stable as I thought at 4ghz so I came down alittle to [email protected] and I got the NB @2930mhz. It's rock solid now, My question is do you guy's leave you computer's on all night or do you turn them off. I will leave it on sometimes if I'm downloading a torrent but thats it. My 1055t is water cooled and idle about 27c and full load 33-40c depending on room temp. Do you guy's leave your computer's on all night?


For me personally, the power usage/price-I-pay isn't an issue and nor is heat; so mine stays on nearly 24/7.

There are only two times I turn it off completely (other than changing hardware etc):

1. During heavy rains/electical storms (I live in a rural area and power outages can wreak havoc at times...).

2. When I go out of town - the tower and power all gets unhooked from the wall completely.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

i have it OC-ed on 24/7 and restart it every 2 to 3 days when i install updates or something.


----------



## Toofy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


I'm really very surprised that you have to run high volts to make it stable. Reason I say this is because ASUS motherboards apparently require less volts due to the chipset and motherboard design.
For me I can run my 1055t at 288fsb (4036mhz) at 1.4v but it doesnt run completely stable. Raising the corev to 1.45v makes me 100% stable, the only thing holding me back at this point are the temps. I only have 3 120mm fans installed in my case out of the total 7 fans the case can take. So ventilation is my only problem as my V6GT is just drawing hot air into the cooler.

As for the Thuban taking 1.6v... Where did you read that? Even if the thuban can take 1.6v the recommended max is 1.5v and 1.55v tops. I wouldnt suggest under any case running a 1055t at 1.6v unless your absolutely destined to reach 4ghz+

The reason people say 1.4-1.45v is because that gives you a nice 0.1-0.05v headroom. This gives lower temps and ofcourse longer cpu life and stability.

It's different for everyone though and in general the rule of thumb is to run your cpu at the lowest possible volts.


I have been able to reduce the voltage from 1.51 on the CPU to 1.488v (CPUZ) which ran prime95 stable for 2 hours.

I brought everything back to stock, the stock temps of it running prime95 were 37ish on the CPU (1.32volts), bring it up to 4ghz (1.488v) and its running at 58ish and that's with 17degree Celsius ambient, i increased the nb-cpu volts to 1.35 aswell for stability at 1.488v CPU.

Stay away from this batch of Thubans (1034DPMW), i cant believe i have such bad luck







, this thing runs so hot, I'm pretty much clueless as to what else i could do to make it run less hot, i initially had a corsair h50 and it couldn't cool it, i went out and got the all mighty NH D14 and it can't cool it either, hell i think the only way I'd be able to get 4ghz stable would be Phase Change but i don't have that kinda money, if anything i would really want to replace this damn 1055t for a 1090t.

Any of you guys think telling the store owner the temp sensor is bad i wanna get a replacement would work lol?

Also, would any of you guys know good batch numbers for 1055t's which would run cool and overclock great?

Hope you all had a great christmas







.


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:



I have been able to reduce the voltage from 1.51 on the CPU to 1.488v (CPUZ) which ran prime95 stable for 2 hours.

I brought everything back to stock, the stock temps of it running prime95 were 37ish on the CPU (1.32volts), bring it up to 4ghz (1.488v) and its running at 58ish and that's with 17degree Celsius ambient, i increased the nb-cpu volts to 1.35 aswell for stability at 1.488v CPU.

Stay away from this batch of Thubans (1034DPMW), i cant believe i have such bad luck , this thing runs so hot, I'm pretty much clueless as to what else i could do to make it run less hot, i initially had a corsair h50 and it couldn't cool it, i went out and got the all mighty NH D14 and it can't cool it either, hell i think the only way I'd be able to get 4ghz stable would be Phase Change but i don't have that kinda money, if anything i would really want to replace this damn 1055t for a 1090t.

Any of you guys think telling the store owner the temp sensor is bad i wanna get a replacement would work lol?

Also, would any of you guys know good batch numbers for 1055t's which would run cool and overclock great?

Hope you all had a great christmas .


Well you have the latest revision of the processor 'PH-E0' which is supposed to be the best, could be that you just got a bad cpu? I mean my cpu runs 32c idle at 4ghz and 50c load and I'm running the same PH-E0 revision cpu...

I wouldnt know any good batch numbers because I guess they roll out the factory everyday and to be frank It'd be pretty hard to locate a specific batch of cpus?

Merry xmas


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11790024*
> Hook me up babeh!!
> 
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1557850
> 
> FSB/Multiplier:286/14
> CPU Speed:4004
> NB Speed:2574
> HT Speed:2288
> CPU Voltage:1.47
> CPU-NB Voltage:1.32
> RAM Speed:1576
> Motherboard:Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5
> Model: 125w


New Stable overclock 4.2GHz

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560087

FSB/Multiplier:300/14
CPU Speed:4200
NB Speed:3000
HT Speed:2400
CPU Voltage:1.47
CPU-NB Voltage:1.35
RAM Speed:1599
Motherboard:Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5
Model: 125w

I have a problem where it says my CPU tempature in EasyTune6 is going very high past 66C on CoolIT Vantage Push/Pull radiator, When I'm running Prime95, and that's just for 1 minute. I double checked and totaly bolted down the waterblock and still the same.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11803781*
> New Stable overclock 4.2GHz
> 
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560087
> 
> FSB/Multiplier:300/14
> CPU Speed:4200
> NB Speed:3000
> HT Speed:2400
> CPU Voltage:1.47
> CPU-NB Voltage:1.35
> RAM Speed:1599
> Motherboard:Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5
> Model: 125w
> 
> I have a problem where it says my CPU tempature in EasyTune6 is going very high past 66C on CoolIT Vantage Push/Pull radiator, When I'm running Prime95, and that's just for 1 minute. I double checked and totaly bolted down the waterblock and still the same.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I just reseated the water block once again and used a thicker screwdriver to screw it on, (re added termal paste also) and when i mean bolted, i mean bolted! and now it won't go past 60C under full load in Prime95. I had to bring down the clock back down to 4GHz "Stable" and It's fine now but i would appreciate any other suggestions


----------



## nikolapuhiera

Hi atomfix , i cannot be sure but i think its great temps for 120 radiator it has to small cooling surface for your cpu , 1055 runs very hot 15 C hotter than my last one cpu
q6600 with same cooling , you can check if you can mod/upgrade your cooling with one more 240 or 120 radiator all you need is radiator , 1-2 fans and some pvc tubing , its 60 - 80$ upgrade and it will last for future cpu-s , i done that with tt lcs and with two 240 radiators my max temp was 43 C prime95 , after 4 hours of playing metro was 39 C @ 1.55vcore , i read my temps through asus ai , hope that helps

sorry for bad english , cheers


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11804453*
> I just reseated the water block once again and used a thicker screwdriver to screw it on, (re added termal paste also) and when i mean bolted, i mean bolted! and now it won't go past 60C under full load in Prime95. I had to bring down the clock back down to 4GHz "Stable" and It's fine now but i would appreciate any other suggestions


what thermal paste are you using? you might need to get some better stuff. also, you might try a different method of applying it, too-you might have put to much on or something like that.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera;11813798*
> Hi atomfix , i cannot be sure but i think its great temps for 120 radiator it has to small cooling surface for your cpu , 1055 runs very hot 15 C hotter than my last one cpu
> q6600 with same cooling , you can check if you can mod/upgrade your cooling with one more 240 or 120 radiator all you need is radiator , 1-2 fans and some pvc tubing , its 60 - 80$ upgrade and it will last for future cpu-s , i done that with tt lcs and with two 240 radiators my max temp was 43 C prime95 , after 4 hours of playing metro was 39 C @ 1.55vcore , i read my temps through asus ai , hope that helps
> 
> sorry for bad english , cheers


Thanks. I think I might just do this as it sounds like a good idea, the stock radiator does pick up heat very quickly and gets hot to the touch. I would love to keep the vantage water block though as I like the LCD display feature, looks like I will have to gets some new tube and maybe a 320mm radiator. What do you think?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sch010;11814063*
> what thermal paste are you using? you might need to get some better stuff. also, you might try a different method of applying it, too-you might have put to much on or something like that.


I'm using Arctic Silver 5 and only using a pea sized amount in the middle of the CPU, then seat on the water block to spread it all over


----------



## nikolapuhiera

keep both your radiator and waterblock and put it on extreme mod , and i think the pump is more than enough for one more 240 radiator and you will have 360 cooling surface with both of them , just make the water circulation shortest as possible with additional tubing. If you feel heat that much on the radiator than waterblock is very good applyed to your cpu and transfering heat but radiator is too small.

cheers


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera;11815896*
> keep both your radiator and waterblock and put it on extreme mod , and i think the pump is more than enough for one more 240 radiator and you will have 360 cooling surface with both of them , just make the water circulation shortest as possible with additional tubing. If you feel heat that much on the radiator than waterblock is very good applyed to your cpu and transfering heat but radiator is too small.
> 
> cheers


So you suggest getting another 120mm radiator or bigger? And tube it from the stock radiator into the aftermarket radiator than back in the vantage water block?

And yeah the radiator gets hot to the touch with the water tempature displaying as 41C while running prime95.

If possible, can you link some of the items I should buy from ebuyer.com or scan.co.uk then I will look into buying it when possible.

Many thanks


----------



## nikolapuhiera

FSB/Multiplier:315/14
CPU Speed:4410
NB Speed:auto
CPU Voltage:1.56
CPU-NB Voltage:1.35
RAM Speed:1680
Motherboard:crosshair IV formula
Model: 125w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1564441


----------



## nikolapuhiera

yes you can buy another 240 , can you post specs of your waterpump

http://cgi.ebay.com/EK-Waterblocks-CoolStream-RAD-XT-240-Radiator-LCS-/250748306194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a61c38312

59$ on ebay , they ship worldwide

cheers


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera;11828798*
> yes you can buy another 240 , can you post specs of your waterpump
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EK-Waterblocks-CoolStream-RAD-XT-240-Radiator-LCS-/250748306194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a61c38312
> 
> 59$ on ebay , they ship worldwide
> 
> cheers


http://www.overclockers.com/coolit-vantage-alc-review

That link above shows you what water cooling I'm running now, and i think it can be easily modded to run on a bigger radiator just fine.

It also contains the pump specs which is built into the water block


----------



## nikolapuhiera

it will be good , you need to have fittings/adapters for new tubes and waterblock if they are not same diameter , and more coolant---10% of antifreez for cars and 90% double destiled water mix , you can buy both at any gas station , its much cheaper


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera;11829094*
> it will be good , you need to have fittings/adapters for new tubes and waterblock if they are not same diameter , and more coolant---10% of antifreez for cars and 90% double destiled water mix , you can buy both at any gas station , its much cheaper


Will do, Can you provide some links if possible so i have a rough idea which stuff i need to get









Many Thanks.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

will do later this evening i need to run now

cheers


----------



## Moheevi_chess

FSB/Multiplier: 287x14
CPU Speed: 4017 MHz
NB Speed: 2869 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.428V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.325V
RAM Speed: 1147 MHz 7-7-7-24
Motherboard: M4A89GTD-PRO
Model: 125w
CPU-Z


----------



## nikolapuhiera

Hi Atomfix

The easiest way to put another radiator is to cut in the midle of one tube that goes from cpu block to radiator ---hot water--- and connect with new tube with 1/4 splitters like this 
cheap
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=697
expensive
http://www.koolance.com/technical/qu..._fittings.html

than that new tube to new radiator and from radiator again connect to original tube with splitter and you have loop. ...remove fans before you cut tube and hold your wblock up while you draining so that lcd and fans dont get wet it wont bother fans much b/c of nonconductive coolant but lcd might get f.....

you have 1/4 tubing 6 mm ID, 8 mm OD so thats the size of everything in your lc system now
so if you buy new radiator with 1/4 connectors and adittional 1/4 tubes and 1/4 sppliters
you can not miss.
if you want you can remove all original tubing and put new one but you will need more connectors than , or you can put 1 small reservoir with cap so you can refill every few months much easier , or 
..... do many different variations

Quick Install Connector (to connect tube to waterblock or radiator)

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/produc...8/cl-w0038.asp

its not hard you just need to know size of each component example -- if your tubes are 1/4 and your radiator have 1/2 connections you get 1/4 to 1/2 adapter and thats it. 
If youre not sure how to make it just find what you want buy and mail me links and i will send you back links with adapters or connectors you need to make it work.

sorry for fast/bad english









[email protected]

cheers


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*


it will be good , you need to have fittings/adapters for new tubes and waterblock if they are not same diameter , and more coolant---10% of antifreez for cars and 90% double destiled water mix , you can buy both at any gas station , its much cheaper


Not to get off topic but I tried a mix of antifreeze and water and the antifreeze actually brought my temps up. It doesn't act like a biocide either. There is really no reason to use antifreeze in a loop.

My


----------



## nikolapuhiera

youre right antifreeze doesnt transmit heat but 10% is not big deal and it keeps copper
blocks clean bc of the anticorosion protection in it.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*


youre right antifreeze doesnt transmit heat but 10% is not big deal and it keeps copper
blocks clean bc of anticorosion protection in it.


...and antiboiling/overhating protection to 108 C ,,, i just read/found about that


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*


...and antiboiling/overhating protection to 108 C ,,, i just read/found about that










Don't need antifreeze for that. "Thermal Control" is the general term used for the BIOS option that will shut your machine down when the CPU is above a certain temperature. Our Thubans would melt if they happened to hit 108 degrees; 46 degrees above AMD's recommended max.

Seriously though, there are fluids out there that do not affect temperatures like antifreeze can and do the same if not better job of keeping your loop clean and not rusty. They cost less and are sold specifically for WC loops.


----------



## groodal

Now, when was the latest update?


----------



## nikolapuhiera

yeah man i was being sarcastic about antiboiling







, me boil me cpus every morning for breakfast









Great oc groodal what ram u useing is it stable on 4,72


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera;11833118*
> Hi Atomfix
> 
> The easiest way to put another radiator is to cut in the midle of one tube that goes from cpu block to radiator ---hot water--- and connect with new tube with 1/4 splitters like this
> cheap
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=697
> expensive
> http://www.koolance.com/technical/quick_disconnect_shutoff_couplings/qdc_fittings.html
> 
> than that new tube to new radiator and from radiator again connect to original tube with splitter and you have loop. ...remove fans before you cut tube and hold your wblock up while you draining so that lcd and fans dont get wet it wont bother fans much b/c of nonconductive coolant but lcd might get f.....
> 
> you have 1/4 tubing 6 mm ID, 8 mm OD so thats the size of everything in your lc system now
> so if you buy new radiator with 1/4 connectors and adittional 1/4 tubes and 1/4 sppliters
> you can not miss.
> if you want you can remove all original tubing and put new one but you will need more connectors than , or you can put 1 small reservoir with cap so you can refill every few months much easier , or
> ..... do many different variations
> 
> Quick Install Connector (to connect tube to waterblock or radiator)
> 
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/product/liquid/upgrade/cl-w0038/cl-w0038.asp
> 
> its not hard you just need to know size of each component example -- if your tubes are 1/4 and your radiator have 1/2 connections you get 1/4 to 1/2 adapter and thats it.
> If youre not sure how to make it just find what you want buy and mail me links and i will send you back links with adapters or connectors you need to make it work.
> 
> sorry for fast/bad english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> cheers


Many Thanks for this FAQ, It really helps me decide on how I'm going to work this out by using my CoolIT Vantage water block + built in pump to use on a bigger radiator and pipe modding.

Bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

glad i was able to help

cheers man


----------



## Atomfix

Been running [email protected] SMP client for the past 2 hours now with the water tempature holding at 42C and CPU at 55C without a crash yet and this is the first stability test Iv'e ran since I overclocked to 4GHz, All seems fine and not a glitch. Have been running on suicde overclocked to 4.4GHz etc just for benchmark points in 3DMark before BSOD hehe


----------



## Atomfix

One last question before i probs start anoying everyone with my loads of reply's.

But am I running it safe with the current HT speed I'm running atm?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1565325

Alot of people say to keep it close to 2GHz but a little OC wouldn't be a problem I thought.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

i dont think its a problem i had mine at 2520 in bios with 4,2 cpu rock solid but above 4,2was only stable at around 1,9


----------



## groodal

@nikolapuhiera: i'm using Corsair XMS3 original 1600mhx cl8-8-8 overclocked to almost 1800mhz @ cl7-8-7-22. =D


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11834542*
> One last question before i probs start anoying everyone with my loads of reply's.
> 
> But am I running it safe with the current HT speed I'm running atm?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1565325
> 
> Alot of people say to keep it close to 2GHz but a little OC wouldn't be a problem I thought.


Yea that is fine, you usually want to keep your HT speed close to 2000 and instead raise your nb/cpu.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groodal;11835251*
> @nikolapuhiera: i'm using Corsair XMS3 original 1600mhx cl8-8-8 overclocked to almost 1800mhz @ cl7-8-7-22. =D


great oc man







some great ram you have to play with and with those
lat.







im jeloaus

Best Wishes to all and many great oc in new 2011


----------



## christoph

ok, now seriously

what themps can you get over stock cooling with a complete water system??

I mean, cpu, video card and NB, for a computer with lets say an crosshair IV, 1055T and a 6850/70

if you guys have a system like this, could you provide with details like before/after?

and do you guys use an special liquid? other than the liquid cooling you buy at newegg?

I ask about details like this cuz I wanna get me a water cooling system...


----------



## Eddie666

these are my two settings that I found with my 1055t; I know that these aren't great overclock, but remember that I am on mini itx system









1) undervolt @ stock frequencies:

FSB/Multiplier: 200x14
CPU Speed: 2800 (3300turbocore) MHz
NB Speed: 2000 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.1V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.05V
RAM Speed: 669 MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: ASUS M4A88T-I
Model: 95w



2) cpu overclocked to 3500mhz:

FSB/Multiplier: 250x14
CPU Speed: 3500 MHz
NB Speed: 2500 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.193V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.131V
RAM Speed: 669 MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: ASUS M4A88T-I
Model: 95w


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie666;11839409*
> these are my two settings that I found with my 1055t; I know that these aren't great overclock, but remember that I am on mini itx system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) undervolt @ stock frequencies:
> 
> FSB/Multiplier: 200x14
> CPU Speed: 2800 (3300turbocore) MHz
> NB Speed: 2000 MHz
> CPU Voltage: 1.1V
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.05V
> RAM Speed: 669 MHz 9-9-9-24
> Motherboard: ASUS M4A88T-I
> Model: 95w
> 
> 
> 
> 2) cpu overclocked to 3500mhz:
> 
> FSB/Multiplier: 250x14
> CPU Speed: 3500 MHz
> NB Speed: 2500 MHz
> CPU Voltage: 1.193V
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.131V
> RAM Speed: 669 MHz 9-9-9-24
> Motherboard: ASUS M4A88T-I
> Model: 95w


Jeez! That's a stunning Mini-ITX system you got going there!


----------



## Atomfix

Hmm I'm just thinking.

About the AMD 1055T temperatures, could AMD just be over reacting a little about the 62C mark? Just like the voltages? It says Max is 1.4 but you could tke it to 1.5 or 1.53V just fine because everyone says its still safe and AMD can always take a good beast in.

And home come Intel chips cab run upon like 85C fine while overclocking? On the i7's? If Intel can go that high, I'm sure the 1055T can as well.

At the end of the day silicone is silicone? Am I right? Lol its al the same

Anyways, now I going to see who can answer this one for me lol


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;11850536*
> Hmm I'm just thinking.
> 
> About the AMD 1055T temperatures, could AMD just be over reacting a little about the 62C mark? Just like the voltages? It says Max is 1.4 but you could tke it to 1.5 or 1.53V just fine because everyone says its still safe and AMD can always take a good beast in.
> 
> And home come Intel chips cab run upon like 85C fine while overclocking? On the i7's? If Intel can go that high, I'm sure the 1055T can as well.
> 
> At the end of the day silicone is silicone? Am I right? Lol its al the same
> 
> Anyways, now I going to see who can answer this one for me lol


hmm yeah

the thing is, is the cpu is overheating, well not overheating but with a constant temp like 65 degrees when 62 is the limit, this will cause the cpu to last less than what it was expected to last

what I mean is that AMD recommended 62 degrees so if you have the cpu at constant 62 degrees all the time always, at least will last the 3 years warranty they gave you for the product


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph;11854587*
> hmm yeah
> 
> the thing is, is the cpu is overheating, well not overheating but with a constant temp like 65 degrees when 62 is the limit, this will cause the cpu to last less than what it was expected to last
> 
> what I mean is that AMD recommended 62 degrees so if you have the cpu at constant 62 degrees all the time always, at least will last the 3 years warranty they gave you for the product


Hmm okay lol. Would it last at least 2ish years though?


----------



## ht_addict

Does it make sense to run memory faster than what the cpu's memory controller is?


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:


> Hmm I'm just thinking.
> 
> About the AMD 1055T temperatures, could AMD just be over reacting a little about the 62C mark? Just like the voltages? It says Max is 1.4 but you could tke it to 1.5 or 1.53V just fine because everyone says its still safe and AMD can always take a good beast in.
> 
> And home come Intel chips cab run upon like 85C fine while overclocking? On the i7's? If Intel can go that high, I'm sure the 1055T can as well.
> 
> At the end of the day silicone is silicone? Am I right? Lol its al the same
> 
> Anyways, now I going to see who can answer this one for me lol


I think you will find that it is not a silicone by silicone basis. Just because AMD and Intel cpus may use the same die size or silicone means absolutely nothing. The reason AMD cores have lower thresholds than Intel cores, is because of their architecture. It may not be apparent at first but the architecture plays a big role in the cpus working ability.

Take this example... say you have two squares of silicone with 3 copper wires running through the middle of each. (Imagine the 3 copper wires are the architecture), the silicone and transisters are exactly the same on both chips except for the wires..., the wires are of different sizes on the two chips. Now say you put a voltage through these 2 chips, applying the voltage through the wires... Which chip will heat up faster? well..., the one with the smaller wires will.

Pretty crap analogy but I hope you get my point.

Also on the pointer of architecture..., both amd and Intel cpus use different codes and string information to calculate operations. Because the complexity of the codes both cpus use are different, they create varying amounts of stress on the cores and therefore create different amounts of heat.

Also dont forget that Intel cpu's are smaller than AMD cpus and because of this can handle higher temps. Amd chips are larger and therefore generate more heat, because of this they have a lower threshold.

I hope this explains a few things for you.


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:


> Does it make sense to run memory faster than what the cpu's memory controller is?


You basicly answered your own question...? No there would be no sense in that... The memory controller wont be able run any faster than before so why would it run any faster if you make the ram run faster, it would just be a bottleneck.

By increasing the speed of the ram all you are doing is putting more stress on the memory controller. You may see a tiny winy little increase in performance but probably not noticable.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict;11855642*
> Does it make sense to run memory faster than what the cpu's memory controller is?


you mean like 2188+ ram against 2000 MHZ NB?

hmm, usually needs NB to be faster than ram to be stable, but this is not always the rule as some people have their systems stable like this.

It all depends on the CPU, that's why AMD's been improving their CPUs, like the 2 versions/revisions of phenoms


----------



## PanicHunter

My Cpu OC

FSB/Multiplier:
CPU Speed: 3.694
NB Speed: 2.7
CPU Voltage: 1.36
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.25
RAM Speed: 1.403
Motherboard: M4A87TD ASUS
Model: 125w


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph;11855892*
> you mean like 2188+ ram against 2000 MHZ NB?
> 
> hmm, usually needs NB to be faster than ram to be stable, but this is not always the rule as some people have their systems stable like this.
> 
> It all depends on the CPU, that's why AMD's been improving their CPUs, like the 2 versions/revisions of phenoms


I thought the memory controller can only support dims at 1333mhz so it was useless running faster


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict;11856405*
> I thought the memory controller can only support dims at 1333mhz so it was useless running faster


officially by AMD it does support only 1333 MHz, other than that speed would be overclocking


----------



## joeykrug

How do you guys run linpack and p95 for 12 hrs at the same time? I tried it on my build (4ghz 1.4656vcore and 1.26875vcore and ht voltage) and it lasted 10 seconds before blue screen, however I can run occt for 4 hrs and p95 and linpack separately for 12hrs, just not together.


----------



## doritos93

1.550 vCPU
1.350 vCPU-NB
x10 CPU-NB
286Mhz FSB
RAM 1524 MHz










22 ambient = 41 100% load


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93;11863619*
> 1.550 vCPU
> 1.350 vCPU-NB
> x10 CPU-NB
> 286Mhz FSB
> RAM 1524 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 ambient = 41 100% load


I have the same motherboard as you, I can not pass of 1.50 v, because it instantly restarts running the prime95, or any other program of stress.
Is stable with these 1.55v, without Reboot? What version of bios you have?
You could spend a template to see how you have configured the bios?


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!;11863707*
> I have the same motherboard as you, I can not pass of 1.50 v, because it instantly restarts running the prime95, or any other program of stress.
> Is stable with these 1.55v, without Reboot? What version of bios you have?
> You could spend a template to see how you have configured the bios?


It's stable. My main problem was with memory, as I have crappy valueRam. I needed to overvolt it 1.75, the rest are the only settings I changed. Have F3 bios. F4A is crap.


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeykrug;11863509*
> How do you guys run linpack and p95 for 12 hrs at the same time?


You don't run them together at the same time, you can only run them separately.
The reason you BSOD is because the two programs are conflicting for adequate resources, resulting in a crash.


----------



## ht_addict

My OC:

CPU: 3780mhz/1.475v
CPU-NB: 2700mhz/1.35v
HT Link: 2160mhz/voltage normal
Memory: 1439mhz/1.51v(7-7-7-20-1T)

Any ideas? Temp is 48oC according to HWM.


----------



## groodal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict;11886486*
> My OC:
> 
> CPU: 3780mhz/1.475v
> CPU-NB: 2700mhz/1.35v
> HT Link: 2160mhz/voltage normal
> Memory: 1439mhz/1.51v(7-7-7-20-1T)
> 
> Any ideas? Temp is 48oC according to HWM.


another notch of voltage wouldnt hurt, how far can u push it @ 1,488V?
and make sure it is not you memory that makes your system unstable on higher clocks


----------



## 12Cores

Got my 1055t today!!!!!!!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575210


----------



## CerealKillah

Well, it has been a while since I posted here. I got some new 1600 CL7 Ripjaws that are running pretty damn well right now.
CPU: 4ghz (300 x 13.5)
CPU-NB: 3000
HTLink: 2100
Memory 1600/1.68v(6-8-6-24-1T)

Here is my new CPU-Z Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575280

I might try 4.2 tomorrow


----------



## hos1981

I just got another set of 2x2gig ripjaws today too and I lost some stability going from 4gigs to 8gigs. With 4gigs memory I was at 3.955ghz, NB 2930mhz but with 8gigs I had to go back down to 3.71ghz, NB 2385mhz but my 1055t will last longer coming from 1.4875volts down to 1.4000volts and when I use AVS converter to transcode avi to dvd the 8gigs cut my time in half. I can convert a movie 13min now.
Has anybody else went from 2 to 4 dimm's and found a way to stabilize? If so please tell me the trick. I new I should have bought 2x4gig dimm's instead but the 2x2gig Ripjaws are on sale right now at newegg for $49


----------



## nikpoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah;11894803*
> Well, it has been a while since I posted here. I got some new 1600 CL7 Ripjaws that are running pretty damn well right now.
> CPU: 4ghz (300 x 13.5)
> CPU-NB: 3000
> HTLink: 2100
> Memory 1600/1.68v(6-8-6-24-1T)
> 
> Here is my new CPU-Z Validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575280
> 
> I might try 4.2 tomorrow


what voltage you are there;cpu- cpu_nb-ht and nb?


----------



## CerealKillah

Nikpoth - I will need to double check at home, but I believe I am at 1.4v.

Stability testing last night is making me think 3000 CPUNB is causing problems. I might up my bus speed to 312 and drop the CPUNB down to approximately 2800 and see if it becomes more stable. The freeze happens several minutes (5-15) into LinX testing.


----------



## groodal

always worth a try


----------



## Arch4nge

Add me to the club =)

FSB/Multiplier: 272/14
CPU Speed: 3808mhz due to ambient temp.
NB Speed: 2720
CPU Voltage: 1.38
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.2
RAM Speed: 1450mhz I guess ill push it more.
Motherboard: TA890FXE
Model: 125W

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576839


----------



## crashnburn_819

FSB/Multiplier: 270x13.5
CPU Speed: 3.645Ghz
NB Speed: 1890Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.4875v in bios
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.325v
RAM Speed: 1440Mhz 6-8-6-24-2T (1.66v)
Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
Model: 125w
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1577014

HT: 1890Mhz (1.2v)
<20C idle, <40C Linpack load but I'm not sure if I trust the OCCT sensor; might be up to ten degrees too low (i.e. <30C idle, <50C load)
Everest reads CPU temp (NOT individual core temps) as 31C idle

Would 1.4v on CPU/NB help my overclock? I've heard that raising the NB speed can help an overclock but I'm not seeing the effect.
The chip might just be limited to <3.7Ghz on 1.4875v =/
Managed to run the FFXIV benchmark at 3.8Ghz but the volts weren't pretty


----------



## groodal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819;11905054*
> FSB/Multiplier: 270x13.5
> CPU Speed: 3.645Ghz
> NB Speed: 1890Mhz
> CPU Voltage: 1.4875v in bios
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.325v
> RAM Speed: 1440Mhz 6-8-6-24-2T (1.66v)
> Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
> Model: 125w
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1577014
> 
> HT: 1890Mhz (1.2v)
> <20C idle, <40C Linpack load but I'm not sure if I trust the OCCT sensor; might be up to ten degrees too low (i.e. <30C idle, <50C load)
> Everest reads CPU temp (NOT individual core temps) as 31C idle
> 
> Would 1.4v on CPU/NB help my overclock? I've heard that raising the NB speed can help an overclock but I'm not seeing the effect.
> The chip might just be limited to <3.7Ghz on 1.4875v =/
> Managed to run the FFXIV benchmark at 3.8Ghz but the volts weren't pretty


are you sure it is not your memory?
try theese ram timings, 7-8-7-22-2T. those two sixes may cause your instability.


----------



## crashnburn_819

When I was overclocking the CPU, I isolated all my settings. Ram speed, HyperTransport, etc were all turned to lower settings. IIRC at the time I ran my ram at 9-9-9-24-2T


----------



## loki_reborn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hos1981*


I just got another set of 2x2gig ripjaws today too and I lost some stability going from 4gigs to 8gigs. With 4gigs memory I was at 3.955ghz, NB 2930mhz but with 8gigs I had to go back down to 3.71ghz, NB 2385mhz but my 1055t will last longer coming from 1.4875volts down to 1.4000volts and when I use AVS converter to transcode avi to dvd the 8gigs cut my time in half. I can convert a movie 13min now.
Has anybody else went from 2 to 4 dimm's and found a way to stabilize? If so please tell me the trick. I new I should have bought 2x4gig dimm's instead but the 2x2gig Ripjaws are on sale right now at newegg for $49


Throwing buckets of CPU-NB voltage at it.

Other than that there is nothing you can do. Im stuck at 3.95Ghz with 8GB of RAM.


----------



## loki_reborn

FSB/Multiplier: 282x14
CPU Speed: 3.950Ghz
NB Speed: 2820Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.5000v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4625v
RAM Speed: DDR2-800 @ 1128 5-5-5-18-26-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4A79 Deluxe
Model: 125w

Idle Temp - 25C
Load Temp - 41C


----------



## PeaceMaker

Is 2x2GB Patriot Sector 5 RAM better/worse than 2x2GB G Skill Ripjaws? How about 4x2GB G Skill Ripjaws? I have Patriot's now, which have limited me to 4.0 even at max. Have the option to switch to 8gb of ripjaws.


----------



## CerealKillah

Peacemaker - I have my ripjaws (the 7-8-7-24-2N @ 1600) running at 6-8-6-18-1T on 1.68 volts @ 1524. Best $75.00 I have spent in a while.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*


Peacemaker - I have my ripjaws (the 7-8-7-24-2N @ 1600) running at 6-8-6-18-1T on 1.68 volts @ 1524. Best $75.00 I have spent in a while.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303


how bout _bank_ cycle time? is it worth overclocking?


----------



## PeaceMaker

These are ripjaws right?


----------



## groodal

@PeaceMaker: Definitly Ripjaws









@CerealKillah: i'm trying the same timings as u on my Corsair XMS3's @ 1542mhz and 1,681V. Seems stable so far, running prime95 =)

EDIT: i'll keep my memory clocks at 1557mhz, 7-8-7-20-1T @1,675V in order to keep a decent CPU clock. now running my CPU @ 4,07ghz. i'll do some benches to see if their any difference


----------



## CerealKillah

Give 'er hell Groodal! Let me know what you find!


----------



## groodal

just hot a stable 4,07 ghz CPU @ 1,44V and RAM @ 1557 and 6-8-6-18-1T @ 1,688V







now i'll do the benches !

EDIT: Benches
Cinebench 11.5 CPU: 7.17pts, went from 7.28 = (
3DMark Vantage: P22625, Went from P22512 = )
i dont know if this looks good or not, but personally i think Windows feel a little more smooth and snappier =) and i did only run an hour of Prime95 Blend.

ANY suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groodal;11914804*
> just hot a stable 4,07 ghz CPU @ 1,44V and RAM @ 1557 and 6-8-6-18-1T @ 1,688V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i'll do the benches !
> 
> EDIT: Benches
> Cinebench 11.5 CPU: 7.17pts, went from 7.28 = (
> 3DMark Vantage: P22625, Went from P22512 = )
> i dont know if this looks good or not, but personally i think Windows feel a little more smooth and snappier =) and i did only run an hour of Prime95 Blend.
> 
> ANY suggestions will be appreciated!


Run a longer P95 session







.


----------



## groodal

is it safe to pump 1,7 volt trough theese RAM sticks? i've got plenty of airflow to cool them









and i will run another p95 session


----------



## GanjaSMK

I think you can get away with 1.7v. Probably even 1.75 - just be careful eh?!


----------



## groodal

What is the worst that can happen? overrheating? do RAM shutdown at high temps or errors at all?

EDIT: I think I found a sweatspot








Timings are 6-8-6-18-1T and 1546mhz @ 1.688V
CPU 4,059ghz @ 1,432V in bios and between 1,44 and 1,488 in CPU-Z
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1579004
Eight hours stable in prime95 blend so far


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:


> What is the worst that can happen? overrheating? do RAM shutdown at high temps or errors at all?


Ram can usually handle fairly warm temps, just make sure the cooling is sufficient.
No, RAM wont shut down..., instead it will just start sending errors out in the information it passes.
If you push the RAM too far and overvolt it then you will start getting Corruption in the information being sent from the memory.
Thats usually if you set the speed/mhz too high though...
If you overvolt too much then you can start to permenantly damage the memory modules on the sticks, so be careful.
Most modern ram can handle 1.65v+ safely though.

Btw, nice timings on those ddr3's


----------



## groodal

Thanks







I'm now trying to get a stable 4,10 again with those timings, seems stable @ 4.074ghz as i'm running Prime95 right now


----------



## PeaceMaker

You guys' rooms must be blazing hot.


----------



## nukefission

whats a good time to run prime 95
im running stock btw and i use it to see max temp on my cpu


----------



## CerealKillah

Nukefission - If you are just doing temp testing, an hour or 2 should be fine in my experience. By that point things should be fairly consistent from a temp stand point.


----------



## GreenNeon

Nuk[email protected] If you want to seriously, seriously heat up your cpu then use the Linx benckmark/stability test...
check out the thread with the download page:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=201670

Linx will stress your cpu more than Prime95 can at full calculations.

And when I mean it stresses more than Prime..., I really do mean that, lol.
My 1055t went from 31c to 61c in 20 seconds.

Have fun!


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon;11925564*
> [email protected] If you want to seriously, seriously heat up your cpu then use the Linx benckmark/stability test...
> check out the thread with the download page:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=201670
> 
> Linx will stress your cpu more than Prime95 can at full calculations.
> 
> And when I mean it stresses more than Prime..., I really do mean that, lol.
> My 1055t went from 31c to 61c in 20 seconds.
> 
> Have fun!


Not true, try Prime95 64-bit with FFTs of size 24-32Kb in place, this is 2-3 degrees hotter than LinX at any problem size for all the AM3 systems I've put together.


----------



## christoph

is that the latest version of LinX?

which one is the latest?


----------



## Mreek

Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1581101


----------



## groodal

i'll do some LinX testing when i'll get back to my apartment. I'm home for weekends








What LinX settings would be a trusted stability test?


----------



## GreenNeon

Well it depends, if you are just doing a general stability test then I would raise the settings from default a little and then run it.
If you want to go full steam ahead then just select everything at max in the dropdown menu.


----------



## nukefission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube;11926650*
> Not true, try Prime95 64-bit with FFTs of size 24-32Kb in place, this is 2-3 degrees hotter than LinX at any problem size for all the AM3 systems I've put together.


i get 43c on both min and max fanspeed







sofar prime 95 for 9 mins


----------



## CerealKillah

Just got done running LinX for about 5 hours. Max socket temps of 47C

CPU Speed: 4073 Mhz (291 * 14) @ 1.47 volts
CPUNB: 2910 (291 * 10) @ 1.4 volts
Memory: 6-8-6-18-28 (1552 Mhz) @ 1.69 volts

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tZbUF8iQJsi_qoQe9Ut8pipCqxDsbQLcP2aHwx-AjLw?feat=directlink


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukefission;11935052*
> i get 43c on both min and max fanspeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sofar prime 95 for 9 mins


That sounds right for stock, CPU temp or mobo socket temp?


----------



## Buffal0

My CPU idles at 25 degrees and on load 47 degrees according to core temp... is that the correct temps? or is it 36 and 57?.

Ive been trying to reach 4ghz but have been struggling.

1.45 volts on CPU @ 3.8ghz with 1.35 on CPU-NB for 2700mhz... ram at 5.33x.

Ive tried 286 x 14 and it loads but intel burn tests says failure, i can boot up fine... what could be the caues? I have a 890GPA-UD3H. Gskill NQ 2x2GB.

CPU Cooler is a beast NOCTUA NH D14


----------



## nukefission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube;11937252*
> That sounds right for stock, CPU temp or mobo socket temp?


uuh whatever it says on cpu(not core) under hw monitor


----------



## MetalicSand

Registered just to get help with this!









http://i.imgur.com/Txya5l.jpg

What is the FSB in this? Also what is the NB in this? I have only messed with CPUv and Multiplier in the bios before and wanted to try out AMD overdrive since i can mess with stuff while in windows. I've prime95ed for 3 hours stable at 3.4ghz 1.45CPUv 4th core unlocked. Thanks for any help i'm completely new to this!

Edit: I may have posted this in the wrong area. Sorry all.


----------



## RDx

FSB/Multiplier: 270/14x
CPU Speed: 3.78 Ghz
NB Speed: 2.7 Ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.34v
CPU-NB Voltage: ---
RAM Speed: 1798 Mhz (DDR3)
Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H
Model: 125W


----------



## Toofy

So i decided to run a simple test to see how hot the CPU runs under stock settings and with the stock heat sink. the pic contains the results, i was wondering if anyone could tell me if i have a defective CPU with the temps I'm getting, to me it seems to be running way too hot.


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:


> Registered just to get help with this!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Txya5l.jpg
> 
> What is the FSB in this? Also what is the NB in this? I have only messed with CPUv and Multiplier in the bios before and wanted to try out AMD overdrive since i can mess with stuff while in windows. I've prime95ed for 3 hours stable at 3.4ghz 1.45CPUv 4th core unlocked. Thanks for any help i'm completely new to this!
> 
> Edit: I may have posted this in the wrong area. Sorry all.


You will need to post a higher res image, I can't see anything, lol.
Why do you need 1.45v for 3.4ghz!? voltage is a bit high for that speed. Usually the 1055t will do 3.5ghz on stock volts, well atleast on my motherboard it does. I'm using 1.45v for 4.04ghz on my cpu so I have no idea why you need the same for that.
Generally I would overclock from the bios and not within windows, I mean ye... you can oc in windows but it's better from the bios.

edit: just noticed your not using a 1055t! err, so ye wrong forum mate, soz


----------



## CDub07

Update!!!

FSB/Multiplier: 259
CPU Speed: 3.62GHz
NB Speed:2590MHz
CPU Voltage:1.328v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.2v
RAM Speed: 1726MHz
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H
Model: 125w


----------



## groodal

This thread haven't been updated in months ..


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groodal;11953591*
> This thread haven't been updated in months ..


A month. Last update was up to page 322. Soon, up to page 382. Will be maintaining it, slowly.







I've got other things to do than volunteer data entry.


----------



## groodal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalicSand;11944124*
> Registered just to get help with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Txya5l.jpg
> 
> What is the FSB in this? Also what is the NB in this? I have only messed with CPUv and Multiplier in the bios before and wanted to try out AMD overdrive since i can mess with stuff while in windows. I've prime95ed for 3 hours stable at 3.4ghz 1.45CPUv 4th core unlocked. Thanks for any help i'm completely new to this!
> 
> Edit: I may have posted this in the wrong area. Sorry all.


The FSB is HT ref. clock, and is at 200mhz stock


----------



## infernoRS

Hmm doing 4004MHz on my 2nd PC with 1055T at 1.39V at 62C in Prime95 couple hours with a boxed cooler, does that sound safe?


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infernoRS*


Hmm doing 4004MHz on my 2nd PC with 1055T at 1.39V at 62C in Prime95 couple hours with a boxed cooler, does that sound safe?










It is warmer than I would want MINE to run. I would highly suggest picking up a CoolerMaster 212+ CPU cooler and get those temps down a bit. It is only about $30.00 shipped and is probably about the best 30 bucks you will spend!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-065-_-Product


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah;11962173*
> It is warmer than I would want MINE to run. I would highly suggest picking up a CoolerMaster 212+ CPU cooler and get those temps down a bit. It is only about $30.00 shipped and is probably about the best 30 bucks you will spend!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065&cm_re=212%2b-_-35-103-065-_-Product


Well, I just bought NH-U12P SE2 for 60$, gotta install it and hazzle with the OC's once I get to home


----------



## Problame

I'm going to upgrade my sig rig but I'm unsure so I need some definitive answer from OCN before I go ahead.
I got no problems with my current rig whatsoever but I just want some more FPS for games like crysis









- Will the 1055T on stock clock hold back on my rig if I would upgrade to either 6850 CF or a 6970?

- If this is the case, would it better to upgrade to an 1100T or will an Oc'ed 1055T suffice (also, what OC would be needed)?

many thanks


----------



## PeaceMaker

Your sig rig shows 1055... so i have no idea what your comparing to. Doubt you'll have issues w/ the 1055t man. You can OC it and be cool. When OC'ing, I'd prefer to have the unlocked multi (1090t). Although, I was able to reach 4.0.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Problame;12006301*
> If this is the case, would it better to upgrade to an 1100T or will an Oc'ed 1055T suffice (also, what OC would be needed)?


You will experience no difference with and OC'd 1055T vs stock 1100T except terrible price difference.


----------



## Problame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker;12007428*
> Your sig rig shows 1055... so i have no idea what your comparing to. Doubt you'll have issues w/ the 1055t man. You can OC it and be cool. When OC'ing, I'd prefer to have the unlocked multi (1090t). Although, I was able to reach 4.0.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS;12007526*
> You will experience no difference with and OC'd 1055T vs stock 1100T except terrible price difference.


Well I had a hard time trying to explain what I wanted to know exacly








In short, I was worried a stock 1055T would bottleneck the FPS of a higher end GFX card (I'm either upgrading my current GPU OR get a new board + 2nd 6850).

That beeing said, (from what point) would the OC of a 1055T be really noticeable in games?

Thanks, +rep


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Problame;12007668*
> Well I had a hard time trying to explain what I wanted to know exacly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short, I was worried a stock 1055T would bottleneck the FPS of a higher end GFX card (I'm either upgrading my current GPU OR get a new board + 2nd 6850).
> 
> That beeing said, (from what point) would the OC of a 1055T be really noticeable in games?
> 
> Thanks, +rep


it'd be noticable in games that only use 1-2 cores as you'd have more grunt and games that CAN use all the cores even though they wont get maxed the game wont fight for CPU usage for anything in background


----------



## PeaceMaker

Get a new board + a 2nd GPU. That will give you the best results. Upgrade your CPU later...


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Problame*

That beeing said, (from what point) would the OC of a 1055T be really noticeable in games?


FPS from CPU depends of what resolution do you have, like 1280x1024 the diff is HUGE but 1080p, nothing unless it bottlenecks something. I would not touch SLI/CFX systems anymore cause they have their own problems and instead use a strong single card, a 570 or a 580 would be my choice. 1055T OC's nicely so you won't lose anything by doing some OC at least.


----------



## GreenNeon

Wait I dont get this... could someone explain a little more? Why is it that if you run a game lower than 1280x1024 that it becomes more cpu dependant? surely the graphics card is still doing everything? Does the cpu have some sort of grpahic processing unit that I dont know of?


----------



## Problame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS;12011491*
> FPS from CPU depends of what resolution do you have, like 1280x1024 the diff is HUGE but 1080p, nothing unless it bottlenecks something. I would not touch SLI/CFX systems anymore cause they have their own problems and instead use a strong single card, a 570 or a 580 would be my choice. 1055T OC's nicely so you won't lose anything by doing some OC at least.


Wait, so a single GPU would be better, no matter what? I'm using 1680x1050 (native) by the way


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Problame;12029533*
> Wait, so a single GPU would be better, no matter what? I'm using 1680x1050 (native) by the way


Propably yes, you pretty surely are better off with one single card, no CFX/SLI. I just sold my X58 system away cause of SLI problems (and cause I like this PC far more and bought a GTX570) and by listening one friend his HD5870 CFX setup has nothing but problems. I really suggest you to sell that HD6850 and get either a HD6970 or a GTX570 (I chose the 570 cause it's about the same price and you get more power out of it, especially when both are overclocked, and 5xx series is cooler and more power efficient than 4xx thanks to Nvidia's Vapor Chamber cooling and stuff, also lotta more silent. AMD has some driver problems too that I run into when I work with those cards).

By that res OC'ing can have some effect, you might just as well try it.


----------



## terence52

ok guess its time i am to be updated.








FSB/Multiplier: 287*14
CPU Speed: 4017mhz
NB Speed: 2869
CPU Voltage: 1.4v idle, 1.44 load
CPU-NB Voltage: ??
RAM Speed: 1530mhz cl6-7-6-21
Motherboard: Asus M4A89gtd pro
Model: 125w Batch: 1012fpmw
cpuz :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1598922


----------



## foilfence

Hey guys, when you open System Info on Windows 7, does it still show 2.8Ghz?

For some reason, my 1055t OCd to 3.7Ghz still displays as 2.8Ghz when I right click on Computer then properties. CPU-Z shows it correctly as 3.7Ghz.

Which is weird because I remember System Information detected my OC'd 955 fine.

Anybody else experience this?


----------



## Snowman1989

No, it shows my 3.5 GHz overclock.


----------



## foilfence

Any idea on how I can get it to show correctly? Might try an OS repair install later

Edit: I remember Windows update also had some amd-related updates. Maybe an OS driver for my 1055t is out of date?


----------



## GreenNeon

Quote:


> Hey guys, when you open System Info on Windows 7, does it still show 2.8Ghz?
> 
> For some reason, my 1055t OCd to 3.7Ghz still displays as 2.8Ghz when I right click on Computer then properties. CPU-Z shows it correctly as 3.7Ghz.
> 
> Which is weird because I remember System Information detected my OC'd 955 fine.
> 
> Anybody else experience this?


By default windows only reads and displays the core speed at the time of install, so if you change it once your os is already installed then windows wont show the new speed. Dont worry though, your cpu is overclocked and your os is fine, it isnt a problem. If you really want the os to show the new core speed then you can set the overclock and reinstall the os, this way windows will display the new core speed.
I'm sure there is some registry key that can be modified though, maybe do a little searching.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


By default windows only reads and displays the core speed at the time of install, so if you change it once your os is already installed then windows wont show the new speed. Dont worry though, your cpu is overclocked and your os is fine, it isnt a problem. If you really want the os to show the new core speed then you can set the overclock and reinstall the os, this way windows will display the new core speed.
I'm sure there is some registry key that can be modified though, maybe do a little searching.

Hope this helps.


That's not true for me, I just c hanged my stock 1055T to 3.5ghz and it displayed. I previously had it at 3.8ghz and it displayed that and then after my hdd died I just rested the mb and left it at stock and displayed the 2.8ghz and like 3 days I go I started gaming a bit so i bumped it to 3.5ghz and it displays that.


----------



## GreenNeon

Well I did a little research and actually windows doesnt necessarily detect the new speeds. From my own experience in the past windows has rarely detected the new speeds and changed the display speed, I noticed that when I installed the os with the oc set that windows detected and displayed the right speed.

I think it's a hit and miss scenario, it may or may not work.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Windows should almost always, especially Windows 7 (it has a dynamic hardware check every time you boot, in case _anything_ changes, even clock speeds) show changes in hardware, including clock speed decreases or increases.


----------



## Toofy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


Wait I dont get this... could someone explain a little more? Why is it that if you run a game lower than 1280x1024 that it becomes more cpu dependant? surely the graphics card is still doing everything? Does the cpu have some sort of grpahic processing unit that I dont know of?


When the resolution gets lower the Gpu isn't slowed by itself having to calculate through tons of pixels so it is free to do alot more work thus the Cpu has to work harder to supply the Gpu with the data it needs. i hope that answers your question


----------



## Eec1112

I am a owner as well =)


----------



## Projectil3

What? Even on Windows XP whenever I OC'ed the appropriate frequencies displayed in properties. I have never had an issue with Windows displaying incorrect speeds.


----------



## groodal

what harm can it possibly do?


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groodal;12074702*
> what harm can it possibly do?


This.

It doesn't matter.


----------



## PsychoKilla666

I'm having some problems getting my CPU stable at anything above 3.85 Ghz
I can boot at 4, but crashes after a few minutes of Prime

At first I thought it was my cooler, but now I am seeing more and more people with CM 212 + Push/Pull reach 4Ghz stable

I have a H50 incoming, I thought it would help for sure, but I also see people with H50s that are below 4Ghz, is that by choice? or is the H50 not up to par?


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666*


I'm having some problems getting my CPU stable at anything above 3.85 Ghz
I can boot at 4, but crashes after a few minutes of Prime

At first I thought it was my cooler, but now I am seeing more and more people with CM 212 + Push/Pull reach 4Ghz stable

I have a H50 incoming, I thought it would help for sure, but I also see people with H50s that are below 4Ghz, is that by choice? or is the H50 not up to par?


Be careful with that board, last time I tried 4GHz on it the NB caught on fire.


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowman1989;12085161*
> Be careful with that board, last time I tried 4GHz on it the NB caught on fire.


WOW

That's INSANE! But Awesome
Congrats ^_^

I take it I should try to keep the NB lower, I seen a lot of 2700+ but also a few that kept it low

Is the North Bridge the one with the long DrMOS heatsink or the little one with the mSi heatsink?


----------



## groodal

so wich MB's shows to be the best overclocker's with the 1055t? i've seen the top asus boards such as Chrosshair IV formula and m4a89td pro is great overclockers. and the expensive Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7 is actually very hard to OC on. I've only reached 3,75 ghz on a 1055t on that board with the Corsair H50.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666;12086994*
> WOW
> 
> That's INSANE! But Awesome
> Congrats ^_^
> 
> I take it I should try to keep the NB lower, I seen a lot of 2700+ but also a few that kept it low
> 
> Is the North Bridge the one with the long DrMOS heatsink or the little one with the mSi heatsink?


The NB (or so I assume, and so I hope..) that he is referring to is not the CPU/NB. It is the NB on your board. So the idea is to be careful with voltage, and clocks. IE use 286 for 4Ghz instead of 300 or higher.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groodal;12088067*
> so wich MB's shows to be the best overclocker's with the 1055t? i've seen the top asus boards such as Chrosshair IV formula and m4a89td pro is great overclockers. and the expensive Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7 is actually very hard to OC on. I've only reached 3,75 ghz on a 1055t on that board with the Corsair H50.


I'd like to see how a 1055T does on a UD3; I'm personally too cheap at the moment to buy one.







Also I'd like to see it perform on a UD5 as well.


----------



## infernoRS

I like my MB as an OC'ing board even tho it ain't meant for that. And hate CHIVF cause it seems not to work properly and it's like buying a Jaguar and drive it straight to a tree.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infernoRS*


I like my MB as an OC'ing board even tho it ain't meant for that. And hate CHIVF cause it seems not to work properly and it's like buying a Jaguar and drive it straight to a tree.


CHIVF? You're board was built to overclock... I think that is a great board. It is priced right, and I think a good buy. I am happy with my board, but I was more content w/ my old ASUS P5K Deluxe P35 w/ my old 775 socket. I feel like I have to do a lot more fine tweaking... maybe its just the newer chips.


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666*


WOW

That's INSANE! But Awesome
Congrats ^_^

I take it I should try to keep the NB lower, I seen a lot of 2700+ but also a few that kept it low

Is the North Bridge the one with the long DrMOS heatsink or the little one with the mSi heatsink?


The DrMOS heatsink. It shorted out the 8 pin CPU power connector, I smelled something burning and then it blazed up for a couple seconds.


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snowman1989*


The DrMOS heatsink. It shorted out the 8 pin CPU power connector, I smelled something burning and then it blazed up for a couple seconds.


Thanks, I was thinking about modding 2 HR-05 IFX where the passive coolers are currently while making room by switching to an H50 top mount intake


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666*


Thanks, I was thinking about modding 2 HR-05 IFX where the passive coolers are currently while making room by switching to an H50 top mount intake


Well I replaced the stock thermal paste with OCZ Freeze and put 2 Antec SpotCool fans over the DrMOS heatsink but I'm still scared of going to 4GHz since I don't want to stay without a computer while I get it replaced.


----------



## snitzle_iii

want to say hello. started reading from the last page till 360, a lot of really good info here. Trying to actually contact HeadlessFansprings cause he was on the list on the main page and we have the same mobo (idk if this will help me oc/stabilize my stuff). kinda sad to see not alot of people with this board ga-880-ga-ud3h. I'm having issues of getting stuff stable







. temps are good with the cool master 212+ highest 59, and average 54/55. always wanted to oc videocard/cpu, but never have. my first comptuer was a DELL u can LOL at me







. anyways

running my stuff at (although not stable got a core to crash in 25mins).

CPU-3808.3 mhz
FSB-272
cpu ratio-14
DRAM-10700mhz (original 1333 ripjaw cl9) (i think i should have gotten some better ram







)
CP U/NB-2176mhz
HT-2176
vCPU-1.45
vCPU/NB-1.5 (me thinks a little high or there is still head room)
Ram-6-6-6-15-20-1T @1.5v

here are my settings
suggestions/comments appreciated


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

im having issues with my ram if i dont leave it to "auto" and set it to 9x9x9x24 it wont boot into windows









EDIT: i actually followed his post http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/796890-gigabyte-ga-880gm-owners-forum.html


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii;12098573*
> want to say hello. started reading from the last page till 360, a lot of really good info here. Trying to actually contact HeadlessFansprings cause he was on the list on the main page and we have the same mobo (idk if this will help me oc/stabilize my stuff). kinda sad to see not alot of people with this board ga-880-ga-ud3h. I'm having issues of getting stuff stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . temps are good with the cool master 212+ highest 59, and average 54/55. always wanted to oc videocard/cpu, but never have. my first comptuer was a DELL u can LOL at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . anyways
> 
> running my stuff at (although not stable got a core to crash in 25mins).
> 
> CPU-3808.3 mhz
> FSB-272
> cpu ratio-14
> DRAM-10700mhz (original 1333 ripjaw cl9) (i think i should have gotten some better ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *CP U/NB-2176mhz*
> HT-2176
> vCPU-1.45
> *vCPU/NB-1.5* (me thinks a little high or there is still head room)
> *Ram-6-6-6-15-20-1T @1.5v*
> here are my settings
> suggestions/comments appreciated
> 
> ****SNIP****


I marked your CPU/NB voltage and frequencies in *bold*. The voltage there for that kind of clock is _*way too high.*_ You should be around 1.3v on the CPU/NB, even less possibly.

I also marked your RAM in bold. You probably need to loosen it up until you know your CPU is stable and _then_ you can start tweaking your RAM. Also, you're shy on OC headroom with that RAM but it should be fnie.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker;12091477*
> CHIVF? You're board was built to overclock... I think that is a great board. It is priced right, and I think a good buy. I am happy with my board, but I was more content w/ my old ASUS P5K Deluxe P35 w/ my old 775 socket. I feel like I have to do a lot more fine tweaking... maybe its just the newer chips.


CHIVF = Crosshair IV Formula. It fails at compatibility stuff and such. I have a cheap-ass normal board that works just way way way better than it.


----------



## audioxbliss

Work in progress, but here's mine:

FSB/Multiplier: 250 * 14
CPU Speed: 3500MHz
NB Speed: 2500MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.35v (set here in bios, usually see ~1.37 according to CPU-Z)
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.25v
RAM Speed: 1667MHz (DDR3)
Motherboard: ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO
Model: 125W

screenie for verification


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii;12098573*
> CPU-3808.3 mhz
> FSB-272
> cpu ratio-14
> DRAM-10700mhz (original 1333 ripjaw cl9) (i think i should have gotten some better ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> CP U/NB-2176mhz
> HT-2176
> vCPU-1.45
> vCPU/NB-1.5 (me thinks a little high or there is still head room)
> Ram-6-6-6-15-20-1T @1.5v


Unless you're running eldipa hyper kits or something, those ram timings are probably the problem...run them at 9-9-9-24 and see if you still get crashes
I would drop your other voltages in the meantime, 1.5v CPUNB for 2.2GHz is crazy, I get 2.9GHz at 1.45v


----------



## Clocksmith

I have already ordered this processor, but I'm still wondering about what mobo to pick. I didn't find anyone with Asrock 890FX Deluxe 3 on the list, do you guys have any estimates on what I could get out of the CPU with that mobo and Mugen 2 (stock cooler + stock mugen thermal paste)?

EDIT: Case is CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clocksmith*


I have already ordered this processor, but I'm still wondering about what mobo to pick. I didn't find anyone with Asrock 890FX Deluxe 3 on the list, do you guys have any estimates on what I could get out of the CPU with that mobo and Mugen 2 (stock cooler + stock mugen thermal paste)?

EDIT: Case is CM 690 II Advanced


I think biostar 890fx is one of the best for overclocking X6


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12098665*
> I marked your CPU/NB voltage and frequencies in *bold*. The voltage there for that kind of clock is _*way too high.*_ You should be around 1.3v on the CPU/NB, even less possibly.
> 
> I also marked your RAM in bold. You probably need to loosen it up until you know your CPU is stable and _then_ you can start tweaking your RAM. Also, you're shy on OC headroom with that RAM but it should be fnie.


ok so i changed the cpu/nb to 1.3 but i can not change my ram to 9x9x9x24...idk why but when i changed it to 9x9x9x24 it wont boot! like ***!!!! is my ram fried?!?!??! The only way i can change the ram setting is using amd overdrive and then i can only change everything BUT the cas latency...!?!??!?!?!

see below



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i have the latest bios for the mobo








(
my ram is G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
found here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277
running memtest as we speak


----------



## lordtitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blostorm;9531310*
> maybe your voltage is too high?


blostorm.. what are your bios settings?

My system is simular to yours. but my computer keeps crashing BSOD. If I use my on board gpu at 4ghz no problem but moment I put in gtx 570 it crashes.

Kicker is if I run everything at stock no problems.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii;12108737*
> ok so i changed the cpu/nb to 1.3 but i can not change my ram to 9x9x9x24...idk why but when i changed it to 9x9x9x24 it wont boot! like ***!!!! is my ram fried?!?!??! The only way i can change the ram setting is using amd overdrive and then i can only change everything BUT the cas latency...!?!??!?!?!
> 
> see below
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i have the latest bios for the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> my ram is G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
> found here
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277
> running memtest as we speak


Hrm. Well, for starters, I would uninstall AMD Overdrive. I don't think I've seen anyone who hasn't had _any_ issues with it including me. Generally speaking, AMD Overdrive is used by those (well not just those, but you get what I mean) who are really seeking the absolute most finite clocks they can get _only after_ they've come to a wall via BIOS clocking.

Next, I would start over. Drop everything back to stock. Also, for the time being let your DRAM auto config itself - it will be fine. The only thing you need to manually set is the DRAM voltage (for now) - let the SPD determine the clocks based on what the BIOS defaults to.

Start from scratch and use your BIOS to overclock. Use stock voltage until you can't load Windows and/or BSOD within the first 10-15 minutes of P95. Then go back and bump the voltage. Only work on one thing at a time.

If you need clarification, just let us know - we'll help you along.


----------



## snitzle_iii

sounds good. i only used amd overdrive to try to change the ram settings since i was not able to boot. freaked out and thought it was my ram so i ran memtest for 2hours, 8 passes and no errors. what voltage to set the dram i assume 1.5 or 1.55 (max)? ok so basically i reset my bios, set the vol of the ram to 1.5, which was default. changed the fpb in multiples of 5 to 240 (will fine tune it, if needed by tomorrow morning). was able to run prime for 10+mins, however on 245 i was unable to boot. "Then go back and bump the voltage. Only work on one thing at a time. " -u mean up the cpu voltage? what should be my next step


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii;12109535*
> sounds good. i only used amd overdrive to try to change the ram settings since i was not able to boot. freaked out and thought it was my ram so i ran memtest for 2hours, 8 passes and no errors. what voltage to set the dram i assume 1.5 or 1.55 (max)? ok so basically i reset my bios, set the vol of the ram to 1.5, which was default. changed the fpb in multiples of 5 to 240 (will fine tune it, if needed by tomorrow morning). was able to run prime for 10+mins, however on 245 i was unable to boot. "Then go back and bump the voltage. Only work on one thing at a time. " -u mean up the cpu voltage? what should be my next step


What I mean is, only work on overclocking one thing at a time.









So start with your CPU clock. Leave your CPU/NB and HT Link frequencies at or below 2000 while you up your baseclock (CPU bus).

Lets say with stock voltage you're able to overclock up to 3.15Ghz (14x225) but after that you can't boot Windows and/or POST. Then you increase your CPU vcore voltage until you can successfully boot Windows. Then you stress test (using Small FFT's in P95) for say 10-15 minutes (or more if you like, I usually go for about an hour or just under - _have patience_







) Then you keep following this pattern until you've got yourself where you want to be (lets say 3.8 or 4Ghz or whatever your goal is).

Then you can work on your CPU/NB frequency, doing the same thing. Start with stock voltage and move it one multiplier up. Test with Large FFT's in Prime95. Do this until you find out how good your IMC is or get to a desired frequency. The standard/general rule of thumb is 3xDRAM=CPU/NB for optimal performance. _IE:_ 3x800(which is 1600 Mhz RAM)=2400 CPU/NB. Most people will tell you the sweet spot for 1600 is somewhere between 2400-2800.

For your HT Link, make sure it's always around 1800-2200. You won't see gains in performance beyond 2200 and it may cause instability at high frequencies. Best to leave it as close to 2000 as your multipliers will allow.

After you're all done figuring out your CPU clock and CPU/NB, now you can work on your RAM. Lower your timings with a small bump in voltage one by one. Test with Memtest initially until they don't error out. Then you can boot into Windows and run SuperPi 32M and if it finishes your RAM is probably stable at that clock/timing. If your RAM is rated for 1600, keep it at 1333 or lower when you're finding your CPU and CPU/NB clocks so it doesn't interfere with your stress testing (this will negate the possibility *hopefully* that your RAM isn't causing any instability during this testing period).

Once you're all set, run a P95 'Blend' test for minimum three hours or overnight (I prefer minimum of 6-12).








Good luck!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Hrm.. Anyone have any ideas on this issue:

I'm already know my motherboard is my limiting factor in clocking my X6 but I've been trying to push it and refine voltages etc, temps are of no concern. My issue is I can't boot into Windows when I set my CPU/NB higher than 2400~.









The only way Windows will boot with a high CPU/NB is if my CPU VCORE is 1.4875+, no matter what my CPU/NB voltage is. For 2400 I need 1.325v on the CPU/NB and for 3.75Ghz~ this chip/motherboard combo seems to require 1.45v (minimum).

Any ideas people, or is it that my IMC is weak, bummer chip, just a crappy motherboard? Is it RAM related? I've tried different dividers on the RAM, including leaving it at auto, different timings, voltage, etc. What gives?!


----------



## snitzle_iii

ook so i changed the fbs to 268 with 1.4v ran prime with small fft for 15mins
ran fsb @ 272 with 1.425v did not work
ran fsb @ 272 with 1.45v but had heat issues 63/64 constant in that 15min mark
ran fsb @ 270 with 1.42v worked
ran fsb @ 270 with 1.4v no go
i think i hit my max

forgot what ratio but fsb at 2430 and ran prime for 20mins with small fft all good.

tried 2700 for nb for 1.28v didn't work
tried 2700 for nb for 1.3v didn't work

did i hit my max here?

tried using sb for 2430 at default (i could not figure out how to change the south bridge voltage, its a gigabyte mobo btw) did not work
tired using sb for 2160 at default seems to work ran prime for 20mins with small fft.

my question is what is up with my ram? why won't it let me set the cl or any of the settings to defult or slower speeds. could it be that i have 4gigs and installed 32bit windows 7. i am going to do a fresh install of windows 7 with 64bit...i made my main drive 2 small









EDIT: i did not see to run prime for large fft for nb/sb doing that now.

i had nb run at 2430 @ 1.24v it crashed at 15mins
i lowerd the nb and ran at 2160 at 1.22 and prime runs for a few mins then closes. what gives?

i ran the nb at 2160 @1.24 and it crashes in 10mins.
i ran the nb at 2160 @1.26 and i got an error in 3mins

does my nb seem low to anyone







?
i ran the nb at 1860 @ default voltage and i got an error in 12mins
i ran the nb at 2160 @ 1.3 and got an error in 9mins

RANDOM QUESTION: is it better to run my computer at 3.5 with 2000nb or 3.8 with 1800nb?
also when i go to bios my computer shows "normal cpu vcore 1.475" however when i added +.05 it shows that my vcore is 1.5, however if i hold down the down arrow it will cycle from showing 1.5 to 1.4 and back to 1.5. i rebooted and bios shows "normal cpu vcore 1.375" is something broke?


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii;12117309*
> RANDOM QUESTION: is it better to run my computer at 3.5 with 2000nb or 3.8 with 1800nb?


It's always better to run with the higher northbridge OC, you get a better performance boost from that.

A CPU Running @ 4.0GHz with only 2000MHz CPU/NB is gonna be slower (I think) than a CPU Running @ 3.5GHz with a 3.0GHz CPU/NB OC. Forgive me if I'm incorrect, but that's the conclusion I've come to.

I don't know if it's a placebo effect also... but when I overclock the CPU/NB I get better GFLOPs in LinX than if it's at stock.

My sweet spot right now is 3.5GHz (1.3125V - VCORE), and a CPU/NB & HT Link OC of 2.5GHz. My CPU/NB is at 1.125V


----------



## snitzle_iii

anyone know why i cant get a stable nb?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*


ook so i changed the fbs to 268 with 1.4v ran prime with small fft for 15mins
ran fsb @ 272 with 1.425v did not work
ran fsb @ 272 with 1.45v but had heat issues 63/64 constant in that 15min mark
ran fsb @ 270 with 1.42v worked
ran fsb @ 270 with 1.4v no go
i think i hit my max

forgot what ratio but fsb at 2430 and ran prime for 20mins with small fft all good.

tried 2700 for nb for 1.28v didn't work
tried 2700 for nb for 1.3v didn't work

did i hit my max here?

tried using sb for 2430 at default (i could not figure out how to change the south bridge voltage, its a gigabyte mobo btw) did not work
tired using sb for 2160 at default seems to work ran prime for 20mins with small fft.

my question is what is up with my ram? why won't it let me set the cl or any of the settings to defult or slower speeds. could it be that i have 4gigs and installed 32bit windows 7. i am going to do a fresh install of windows 7 with 64bit...i made my main drive 2 small









EDIT: i did not see to run prime for large fft for nb/sb doing that now.

i had nb run at 2430 @ 1.24v it crashed at 15mins
i lowerd the nb and ran at 2160 at 1.22 and prime runs for a few mins then closes. what gives?

i ran the nb at 2160 @1.24 and it crashes in 10mins. 
i ran the nb at 2160 @1.26 and i got an error in 3mins

does my nb seem low to anyone







?
i ran the nb at 1860 @ default voltage and i got an error in 12mins
i ran the nb at 2160 @ 1.3 and got an error in 9mins

RANDOM QUESTION: is it better to run my computer at 3.5 with 2000nb or 3.8 with 1800nb?
also when i go to bios my computer shows "normal cpu vcore 1.475" however when i added +.05 it shows that my vcore is 1.5, however if i hold down the down arrow it will cycle from showing 1.5 to 1.4 and back to 1.5. i rebooted and bios shows "normal cpu vcore 1.375" is something broke?


It sounds like you are not getting the settings and voltages correct in your BIOS. You should turn off: C&Q (Cool & Quiet), C1E (probably already disabled), and Turbo Core (the 'Turbo Boost' function).


----------



## Mule928

Help, This is my first attempt at OCing. System is:
Asus M4A78T-E Current Bios
1055T
Spire Thermal Eclipse Cooler 2 fans
Rosewill 450 wt PS
OCZ 1333 Memory 4 2mb sticks

Current Bios Settings
CPU Ratio 14
Turbo Disabled
CPU Bus Freq 250
PCIE 100
Dram Freq 1000CPU
NB Freq 1750
HT Link Auto
CPU Voltage 1.4
CPU NB Voltage 1.3625
CPU UDDA Auto
Dram Voltage 1.7
HT V Auto
NV v. Auto
NB 1,8 Auto
SB V. Auto
CPU Spread spec & PCIE Spread Spec, Disabled
Stock Memory Timing

Currently stable at 3500
Any attempts to turn up the wick past 250 have failed.

I have read till I'm crosseyed. What am I missing?
Thanks in advance.

Took a different approach & got lower clock speed (3026) but better performance & much improved stability. I will only list the areas I've changed.

Memory turned out to be OCZ Gold 1066. I think this is an issue. Kingston Hyper X 12800 is on it's way.

FSB 302
Multiplier 13
NB & HT 1812
Ram Timing 9-9-9 20 2T
Dram Freq 1208
NB Voltage 1.3
CPU V 1.5


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mule928*


Help, This is my first attempt at OCing. System is:
Asus M4A78T-E Current Bios
1055T
Spire Thermal Eclipse Cooler 2 fans *whats cpu temp*
Rosewill 450 wt PS *Maybe not powerful enough*
OCZ 1333 Memory 4 2mb sticks

Current Bios Settings
CPU Ratio 14
Turbo Disabled
CPU Bus Freq 250
PCIE 100
Dram Freq 1000CPU *What is your memory spec*
NB Freq 1750 *CPU-NB bump it up to 2500mhz*
HT Link Auto *keep it around 2000mhz*
CPU Voltage 1.4
CPU NB Voltage 1.3625 *high for the speed you are at*
CPU UDDA Auto
Dram Voltage 1.7 *Seems high*
HT V Auto
NV v. Auto
NB 1,8 Auto
SB V. Auto
CPU Spread spec & PCIE Spread Spec, Disabled
Stock Memory Timing *memory type what is stock*

Currently stable at 3500
Any attempts to turn up the wick past 250 have failed.

I have read till I'm crosseyed. What am I missing?
Thanks in advance.



See bold


----------



## Mule928

DRam timing all set on auto:
1st 6-6-6-15-4-20-6-4
2nd 6-2-4-3-3-160-160


----------



## LiFTed

I'm in.


----------



## LiFTed

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1631023










Finally got my RAM to a stable level, after I found out my BIOS was automatically dropping the timings to extremely low levels, causing it not to post D:


----------



## hitec16

i have MSI 890GXM G65 mobo and i cant go over 270 FSb that is my speed is around 3780Mhz thats the max i cud go








when i set FSB to 280 the mobo took time to restart like over 1 min







and then when the PC booted up i ran prime95 the cpu usage went to 100% for few sec and then it was all 0%







i don knw what happened.i have 95W version and voltage is 1.4V rest all voltages are at auto. my HT link is 2160Mhz.
what voltage shud i increase to get 4Ghz??

thx


----------



## sch010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitec16;12225780*
> i have MSI 890GXM G65 mobo and i cant go over 270 FSb that is my speed is around 3780Mhz thats the max i cud go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i set FSB to 280 the mobo took time to restart like over 1 min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then when the PC booted up i ran prime95 the cpu usage went to 100% for few sec and then it was all 0%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don knw what happened.i have 95W version and voltage is 1.4V rest all voltages are at auto. my HT link is 2160Mhz.
> what voltage shud i increase to get 4Ghz??
> 
> thx


Are you using the latest bios? Probably should update it, if you aren't. Some boards have issues hitting higher reference clocks, though I'd think 280 would be doable. Up your cpu vcore a tad, and set your CPU-NB voltage to at least 1.35 if you haven't already.


----------



## hitec16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sch010*


Are you using the latest bios? Probably should update it, if you aren't. Some boards have issues hitting higher reference clocks, though I'd think 280 would be doable. Up your cpu vcore a tad, and set your CPU-NB voltage to at least 1.35 if you haven't already.



the latest BIOS version is 1.8 and i m using 1.7 i will update to 1.8 today and ya my CPU-NB voltage is below 1.35 aswell. I will do that and will update here if it worked or not


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitec16*


i have MSI 890GXM G65 mobo and i cant go over 270 FSb that is my speed is around 3780Mhz thats the max i cud go








when i set FSB to 280 the mobo took time to restart like over 1 min







and then when the PC booted up i ran prime95 the cpu usage went to 100% for few sec and then it was all 0%







i don knw what happened.i have 95W version and voltage is 1.4V rest all voltages are at auto. my HT link is 2160Mhz.
what voltage shud i increase to get 4Ghz??

thx


Don't be overclocking an x6 on that motherboard at all.
I have seen no less than 6 or 7 cases of blow ups on that board with overclocked x6s. Some of them even with stock x6s.


----------



## hitec16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Don't be overclocking an x6 on that motherboard at all.
I have seen no less than 6 or 7 cases of blow ups on that board with overclocked x6s. Some of them even with stock x6s.


OMG are you serious!!!








now thats a bad newz.I don need to OC it for everyday use i was just having fun and want to see how much i can OC.can you give me link to those cases ? Just curious to see how this board blows up








MSI put those nice heat sink and pipe for a cheap board so i thought it wud be good for an OC of 3.5 to 3.8 Ghz !!!


----------



## hitec16

@xd_1771 just did a bit research and now i m worried coz this board start showing probs after 1 month and its abt to complete its 1 month








i read a lot of review on newegg and ppl are having prob with this almost 50% of them. May i shud start saving for a new mobo to replace this after 6 months now till then i will play safe with it and will update BIOS today.some users are saying the after updating BIOS the voltages were different now they are confused which one to believe


----------



## Nubzor

I have now 3.8Ghz 12hour prime stable but I left NB to auto, will it harm my comp?


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nubzor*


I have now 3.8Ghz 12hour prime stable but I left NB to auto, will it harm my comp?


no upping your nb will only give you better performance. from what i understand if your nb is in the 2000 range ur all good and there is little difference in real performance. just make sure that the nb freq> ht freq (amd)

"5. Drop northbridge multiplier and the hypertransport multiplier. The stock value is 10x/2000MHz for both (sometimes listed as only 2000MHz in the BIOS). The BIOS setting always represents the multiplier and not a final speed (eg, 1800MHz would be a 9x multiplier). Some people have stated that an overvoltage/overclock on the CPU northbridge is necessary to obtain high overclocks on the cores, but I have not found this to be the case with my CPU. There may be enhanced data transfers rates at higher NB clocks/volts, but I failed to see a lot of real world benefit in it when testing CPU heavy benchmarks. However, it is known that games can benefit from higher CPU-NB clocks, up to 15% or so around 3000MHz. For other applications like video encoding, it at best it would be a few percent difference. The stock voltage for the CPU-NB is usually 1.225v."


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*


no upping your nb will only give you better performance. from what i understand if your nb is in the 2000 range ur all good and there is little difference in real performance. just make sure that the nb freq> ht freq (amd)

"5. Drop northbridge multiplier and the hypertransport multiplier. The stock value is 10x/2000MHz for both (sometimes listed as only 2000MHz in the BIOS). The BIOS setting always represents the multiplier and not a final speed (eg, 1800MHz would be a 9x multiplier). Some people have stated that an overvoltage/overclock on the CPU northbridge is necessary to obtain high overclocks on the cores, but I have not found this to be the case with my CPU. There may be enhanced data transfers rates at higher NB clocks/volts, but I failed to see a lot of real world benefit in it when testing CPU heavy benchmarks. However, it is known that games can benefit from higher CPU-NB clocks, up to 15% or so around 3000MHz. For other applications like video encoding, it at best it would be a few percent difference. The stock voltage for the CPU-NB is usually 1.225v."


That's almost true, the specs are:

CPU Voltage: 1.325v (Stock)
CPU NB Voltage: 1.175v (Stock)

Those 'stock' voltages will vary however, either lower or higher depending on your chip and what motherboard you're using.


----------



## DeltaKINGxxx

just leave your voltages all on auto and your OC will be stable but use fsb= 265*14= 3.7GHz Hitec16

I'm trying to gun down 4.5GHz with this 1055t (125w) cpu... almost there got 4.35GHz XD


----------



## lightsedge

I recently overclocked system. I use a Biostar TA890FXE motherboard with the H50 CPU cooler. I'm wondering if I'm near the stable limit. Here's my CPU-Z and HWMonitor after 20 iterations of Intel Burn Test at maximum memory.

Intel Burn Test would fail at 4 GHz. I was thinking to get the overclock there, but it seems like the system is getting a bit hot? Also, I may not be able to raise the voltage anymore because ...

One strange thing I found was that raising the CPU voltage above 1.4625 (to 1.4750) would downclock five of the cores to 4x multiplier, even at full load. Any ideas why?

The last issue I have is that CnQ doesn't seem to work, even when I don't disable anything in my BIOS. At least I don't see AMD OverDrive report any downclocking or voltage reduction on any of the cores when idling. Speaking of which, the only power related functions I found in the BIOS was PowerNow (This item allows you to enable or disable the PowerNow power saving technology) and C1E (This item allows you to configure the Enhanced Halt State (C1E) function, which may reduce the power consumption of your system when the system is idle).


----------



## GanjaSMK

@lightsedge

I hope you're overclocking via your BIOS and not AMD OD. You should keep your HT Link speed between 1800-2200, and more preferably around 2000 or as close to it as you can as possible. Your temps are a little high at 61, most people prefer to stay under 55c, but you're under AMD specs of 62c.

If you're having the chip auto down clock under load then your chip is throttling. It's too much heat. You may have mounted your H50 incorrectly. Try a reseat for better performance and/or use two fans in push/pull on your radiator. Also, if the fan on the rad is sucking hot air out of your case, reverse it so it sucks cooler air in. IE; don't use it as an exhaust.


----------



## doritos93

Hi, what should I try if I keep getting a BSOD with 290 FSB, 4060 CPU 1.525, 2600 CPU-NB 1.425, AND RAM 1550 7-9-7-24 (1.7, rated 1.65)??

Tried, lowering CPU-NB, upping volts, loosening timings, upping volts...

BSOD is often hardware failure blah or page fault in non paged area.

I feel I'm close.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


Hi, what should I try if I keep getting a BSOD with 290 FSB, 4060 CPU 1.525, 2600 CPU-NB 1.425, AND RAM 1550 7-9-7-24 (1.7, rated 1.65)??

Tried, lowering CPU-NB, upping volts, loosening timings, upping volts...

BSOD is often hardware failure blah or page fault in non paged area.

I feel I'm close.


Different RAM or a lower core clock.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsedge*


I recently overclocked system. I use a Biostar TA890FXE motherboard with the H50 CPU cooler. I'm wondering if I'm near the stable limit. Here's my CPU-Z and HWMonitor after 20 iterations of Intel Burn Test at maximum memory.

Intel Burn Test would fail at 4 GHz. I was thinking to get the overclock there, but it seems like the system is getting a bit hot? Also, I may not be able to raise the voltage anymore because ...

One strange thing I found was that raising the CPU voltage above 1.4625 (to 1.4750) would downclock five of the cores to 4x multiplier, even at full load. Any ideas why?

The last issue I have is that CnQ doesn't seem to work, even when I don't disable anything in my BIOS. At least I don't see AMD OverDrive report any downclocking or voltage reduction on any of the cores when idling. Speaking of which, the only power related functions I found in the BIOS was PowerNow (This item allows you to enable or disable the PowerNow power saving technology) and C1E (This item allows you to configure the Enhanced Halt State (C1E) function, which may reduce the power consumption of your system when the system is idle).



















The throttling is from the mobo. My Asus does it when the mosfets get too hot. I put a 120mm fan over them and they're better now.


----------



## kromar

finally got my new WC gear and temperatures are very promising, just hitting about 40 degree full load @ 3.8ghz... i will see how far i can go with this new cooling gear today


----------



## kromar

doing some tests with the new cooling and man these temperatures are just great... never mind the high CPU voltage im just ironing out some ram issues and want to be sure the rest is stable:O

tmpin1 is the CPU and yes thats under full load:O


----------



## kromar

hmm seems im stuck at 300x13.5 :/ quite a dilemma here... the cpu stability is very low with a x14 multi so i have to keep it @ x13.5 and i cant really increase the FSB any further due to some strange ram behavior. 
when i increase the FSB beyond 300 i need to lower the RAM multi to 4.0 which leaves me with 1200mhz and for some strange reason i am only able to boot with cl6 which is very unstable:/

any ideas what i could do? other than be happy with the clock and optimize around these settings?


----------



## xd_1771

1600 9-10-9!? Yikes, that's not very good. Isn't your RAM rated 9-9-9? You should set it to that


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


1600 9-10-9!? Yikes, that's not very good. Isn't your RAM rated 9-9-9? You should set it to that


the ram is actually 7-8-7 @1600 but in the past i wasnt even able to get it stable above 1400mhz and since im going for cpu clock at the moment i loosened the timings to make sure they are not causing problems...

any idea on the actual problem?


----------



## 95birdman

1055T here. running 4.04ghz @ 286x14. I would like to do 300FSB, 3000mhz CPU/NB, and 1600mhz RAM, but I can't seem to get that stable.

CPU-Z validation in sig


----------



## lightsedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12293959*
> @lightsedge
> 
> I hope you're overclocking via your BIOS and not AMD OD. You should keep your HT Link speed between 1800-2200, and more preferably around 2000 or as close to it as you can as possible. Your temps are a little high at 61, most people prefer to stay under 55c, but you're under AMD specs of 62c.
> 
> If you're having the chip auto down clock under load then your chip is throttling. It's too much heat. You may have mounted your H50 incorrectly. Try a reseat for better performance and/or use two fans in push/pull on your radiator. Also, if the fan on the rad is sucking hot air out of your case, reverse it so it sucks cooler air in. IE; don't use it as an exhaust.


Yes, overclocking through BIOS

I heard somewhere (sorry forgot where), that it's good to keep the HT close to the NB. Is this not the case? Also, it seems like the board can handle the HT overclock.

The temps reported by HW Monitor are a bit strange. It actually reports 55 C in one place, and 61 C in the other...

The auto downclock is strange because it happens whenever I up the voltage past 1.4625, even if I don't overclock.

Regarding the H50, I do have it in exhaust configuration. I did have setting up a push-pull in mind a while back, but forgot about it. I might go for it now that I got around to overclocking. I remember seeing a test that indicated that the difference between exhaust and intake was not significant, and I feel like intake would mess up the airflow of the system. Is there evidence otherwise?


----------



## lightsedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;12304971*
> The throttling is from the mobo. My Asus does it when the mosfets get too hot. I put a 120mm fan over them and they're better now.


Do the mosfets get hot just from the voltage? Because I'm downclocked on 5 cores by the time Windows boots, even when not overclocking.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

here...


----------



## lightsedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12313743*
> hmm seems im stuck at 300x13.5 :/ quite a dilemma here... the cpu stability is very low with a x14 multi so i have to keep it @ x13.5 and i cant really increase the FSB any further due to some strange ram behavior.
> when i increase the FSB beyond 300 i need to lower the RAM multi to 4.0 which leaves me with 1200mhz and for some strange reason i am only able to boot with cl6 which is very unstable:/
> 
> any ideas what i could do? other than be happy with the clock and optimize around these settings?


If FSB @ 300 is stable for you, then all you can do is change the CPU multiplier right? It's less stable at 14x than 13.5 for the same CPU speed? Interesting. I assume you tried increasing CPU voltage already.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE;12327337*
> here...


Holy voltage batman!









Eh, it's not really that high.









Nice clocks!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

There is really something either strnge about the IMC on this chip or the mobo DRAM timings available. I've tried the Limit option but it only works up to about 250HTT. this TA890 makes you think much harder about what you want to achieve instead of throwing options at you. Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE;12327407*
> There is really something either strnge about the IMC on this chip or the mobo DRAM timings available. I've tried the Limit option but it only works up to about 250HTT. this TA890 makes you think much harder about what you want to achieve instead of throwing options at you. Where there is a will, there is a way.


I've been contemplating the board, do you like it? Does it have LLC? Has paired well with your chip?

My thoughts are that my chip can probably do a lot better with a newer board.. I've already RMA'd (actually had it replaced) this one once..


----------



## lightsedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE;12327337*
> here...


Wow, how do you get your FSB so high? I think my motherboard gets unstable around 290 (with everything else downclocked). Do I need to up some voltages?


----------



## Mule928

Finally getting the best of it. Turned up the voltage & voila.


----------



## briangp

1.15 Vcore?


----------



## Mule928

Quote:



Originally Posted by *briangp*


1.15 Vcore?











I saw that too. It's set at 1.56.


----------



## kromar

finally got 4ghz stable








after an insane amount of test configurations i found out that my ram is only stable when the timings are on auto:O 
when i set the exact same timings manually it gives me errors instantly...

this is a huge breakthrough for me because i always struggled with higher clocks and it turns out that the reason was manual RAM timings:O


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsedge*


Wow, how do you get your FSB so high? I think my motherboard gets unstable around 290 (with everything else downclocked). Do I need to up some voltages?


 Naw, the preset memory timings on this board are rubbish really, so pairing up with some RAM close to what it offers is your only solution it seems.


----------



## kromar

found out why the auto settings were stable and manual where not... seems the TrfC on DIMM 2+3 is set to a higher value:O
here an update on my current settings


----------



## reisya

FSB/Multiplier: 288x12.5
CPU Speed: 3600 Mhz
NB Speed: 2592 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1,275v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1,15v
RAM Speed: 768 Mhz
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Model: 125w


Thanks


----------



## jesse1053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projectil3;11322687*
> That's correct as I'm at just 3.5GHz and my load temps are 50C +/- 1


Man at full load my temps are topping out at 47C and my clock is at 3.72GHz. What cooler are you using? For those temps with Vcore at 1.375 I'm using the Hyper 212+


----------



## candyman808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=59848 <- your new build


Can you please help me on how I can get it to run @ 4.13GHZ
I have the same MOBO as you posted in your siggie. Like have any screen shots or images taken from the Bios settings to help me out. Or anyone can help me please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kromar

grml... getting bsod's when folding.... piece of crap board


----------



## Mule928

FSB/Multiplier:13.5
CPU Speed:4.10
NB Speed:2735
CPU Voltage:1.5625
CPU-NB Voltage:1.3825
RAM Speed:1620
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-T
Model: (125w or 95w) 125

Heat is a little high, (57 W/ Eclipse Spire) but stability seems good. This was a lot harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## BankaiKiller

me in this club plz.


----------



## dutchbrit84

FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 4 GHz
NB Speed: 2000
CPU Voltage: 1.4v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4
RAM Speed: 1525
Motherboard: GA-880GM-UD2H
Model: (125w or 95w)


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutchbrit84;12457004*
> FSB/Multiplier: 14
> CPU Speed: 4 GHz
> NB Speed: 2000
> CPU Voltage: 1.4v
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4
> RAM Speed: 1525
> Motherboard: GA-880GM-UD2H
> Model: (125w or 95w)


have you tried increasing the Nb speed a bit? with the 1.4v on CPU-NB you might be able to run it @ 2860mhz:O


----------



## dutchbrit84

i'll give it a try 

to be honest, this is my first experience with overclocking and i just read as much as i could on this forum before trying it. once i got to a stable 4ghz i stopped and didnt try to push it further.

will overclocking the northbridge increase the pc's performance ?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutchbrit84;12457004*
> FSB/Multiplier: 14
> CPU Speed: 4 GHz
> NB Speed: 2000
> CPU Voltage: 1.4v
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4
> RAM Speed: 1525
> Motherboard: GA-880GM-UD2H
> Model: (125w or 95w)


You'll want to add some sort of mosfet heatsink here before proceeding (unheatsinked 4+1 + overclocked 125W processor + H50 cooler = no air to VRMs = no mosfet heat radiation or movement = really hot mosfets = risk of fire)
But you should be fine running that overclock at that voltage on that motherboard with mosfet heatsinks, Gigbayte's VRMs have recently been of quality.


----------



## kromar

and an other try... i tested lots of things and it looks like the ram is not really the unstable part since it passes memtest (both on boot and in windows) with a lower CPU multi. but when it crashed with my last settings i always go a bsod which pointed to a memory problem. maybe the CPU-NB was the problem since i havent pushed that any further this time...
well i wont feed the bear to early, it still has to pass some folding without a bsod before i call it stable:O


----------



## dutchbrit84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutchbrit84;12457004*
> FSB/Multiplier: 14
> CPU Speed: 4 GHz
> NB Speed: 2000
> CPU Voltage: 1.4v
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4
> RAM Speed: 1525
> Motherboard: GA-880GM-UD2H
> Model: (125w or 95w)


oops.. just checked my bios settings and the CPU-NB is at 1.25v, not 1.4v

should i worry about overheating mosfets with this voltage ? i dont mind reducing the overclock if it will make things run safer/cooler.

the case fans are keeping things pretty cool i think? i have the h50 on push/pull through the exaust, so no hot air being blown onto the motherboard, and i have a top case fan blowing the "hot" air out the top, and a side intake fan blowing "cool" air inside the case...

idle temps are around 25 and after 10 hours of prime & linx it was at 45 degrees max.. my pc is in a room with low heating so ambient temps are fairly low.

should i still worry about overheating the mosfets ?

thanks


----------



## xd_1771

At 1.4V you're fine, but the CPU is still above stock. Remember VRMs are rated at stock TDP & stock cooler only. Your mosfets don't get any cooling whatsoever (hot air is better than nothing), so for remaining @ overclocked I recommend adding mosfet heatsinks; since the 880GM-UD2H is a fairly quality-bound VRM board you'll be fine as long as you have the cooling for it.


----------



## dutchbrit84

oki dokie, heatsinks it is. could anyone please post a link to the kinda heatsinks i should be lookin at ? the mosfets look pretty small.. can you get them that small ?

thanks xd, +1 rep


----------



## cosworth88

Hi everybody!!

i'd like to OC my 1055t to 4ghz, for now i'm at 3,5ghz with stock cooler, could you help me please??

this is my setup,







at 4ghz

FSB 286
RAM 1525
CPU\NB e HT 2000
CPU voltage 1.5v (during prime95 test goes down to 1.424v)
RAM voltage 1.65v
NB voltage 1.3v

at 4ghz i got blue screen after 5 min of prime95 (hwmonitor says temps are under 62°)
i'll buy a hyper 212+ , it is the best for my budget

thank you very much!!


----------



## dutchbrit84

hey cosworth88,

maybe check your memory timings ? when i overclocked for the first time i found that it changed my ram timings and wasnt stable. i then set them to auto and it booted fine & had no problems in prime/linx.

I wouldnt overclock too much with the stock cooler.. i oc'd to 3.5 GHz with stock cooler & stock voltage, it was fine, good temps too. but anything over and the temps went right up.. buy a H50 or something similar, the temps drop way down and you'll be able to get a nice stable/cool oc.


----------



## xd_1771

Enzotech MST-81 or MOS-C1 individual small sinks should fit on that board
cosworth definitely set your RAM to rated 1600 CL9


----------



## cosworth88

thanks

to set my ram at 1600 i have to set the cpu at 4.2ghz...
h50, noctua ecc are too expensive for my budget, i can buy only a hyper 212+...

now i'm at 4ghz, i can do the 3dmark 06 but if i try prime95 the pc crashes and i got a blue screen...


----------



## xd_1771

Use bus clock 300Mhz (or slightly less at around 297Mhz)
Lower the CPU multiplier to x13.5
use x5.3 CPU multiplier
Instant 1600Mhz RAM

What blue screen is it? If 0x0...124, needs more CPU voltage


----------



## cosworth88

this is the blue screen



fsb 286 x 14
ram 1525

i don't know what the blue screen code mean


----------



## phaseshift

so I'm about to start oc'ing my chip in my sig rig. My mobo has this offset cpu/nb voltage, should I change that to manual? WHat is offset? does it just add to whatever the cpu voltages are now, will i need a calculator? LOL


----------



## xd_1771

101 is different, I'm not sure but I think it's a CPU error... but might also be RAM or anything else. Is RAM voltage at rated?


----------



## phaseshift

when they talk about NB voltage is it the "cpu / nb volage" under bios or NB Voltage?


----------



## cosworth88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12465354*
> 101 is different, I'm not sure but I think it's a CPU error... but might also be RAM or anything else. Is RAM voltage at rated?


thanks
ram voltage is 1.65v, my ram need 1.65 for 1600
could be a temp problem?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


when they talk about NB voltage is it the "cpu / nb volage" under bios or NB Voltage?


Generally when speaking in Phenom II terms, it is the CPU/NB _not_ NB people talk about.


----------



## dutchbrit84

hey guys, quick question about my ram with this 4ghz overclock.

cpu clock - 4004.0
multiplier - x14
htt clock - 286

but i had to underclock my ram to 1525MHz from 1600. if i bump up the ram the next step is 1720 or something similar... is this a 'safe' overclock for ram ?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dutchbrit84*


hey guys, quick question about my ram with this 4ghz overclock.

cpu clock - 4004.0
multiplier - x14
htt clock - 286

but i had to underclock my ram to 1525MHz from 1600. if i bump up the ram the next step is 1720 or something similar... is this a 'safe' overclock for ram ?


Depends on the RAM, how much voltage it can handle without extra cooling, what timings you run, etc.

Best thing to do is set frequencies, voltage and timing, then test to see if it holds up. If there are issues you'll find out quickly. A number of programs can be used to test but the most popular ones are:

Memtest86+ 
HCI Memtest 
SuperPi
MaxxMem

Read some guides on overclocking RAM and you might feel more comfortable giving it a shot.









And on a side note - you're not losing much performance at 1525 versus 1600. Not enough you would notice in every-day or gaming use anyways.


----------



## xd_1771

If it's stable. I'd recommend downing bus clock so that you get 1600Mhz at that multiplier, testing the RAM onwards until you reach that bus clock again at 1720Mhz. It might or might not run. The Corsair kit you have is often decent for the price, but compared to other 1600 CL9 kits is slightly below average in overclockability. Use HyperPi 32M and HCI Memtest in the OS to test. Run memtest86+ after to make sure it's heat-stable etc. memtest86+ results can sometimes differ from OS result (i.e. stable memtest, but not OS)


----------



## Projectil3

Got the beast of a 1055T stable @ 3.996 GHz

*FSB/Multiplier*:296mhz / 14x
*CPU Speed*:3.996
*NB Speed*: 2.7GHz
*CPU Voltage*: 1.55v
*CPU-NB Voltage*: 1.275
*RAM Speed*: 1566mhz
*Motherboard*: M4N75TD
*Model*: 125w

Very upset that I can't get the mobo stable @ more than 4.0GHz...
Any ideas?


----------



## kromar

since i have lots of trouble with stability when getting in higher FSB regions i was wondering what would be the max NB voltage (not cpu-nb)
it turns red in bios at 1.3v so can i go higher or is that already risky? 
i have the whole board watercooled if that makes a difference.


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


since i have lots of trouble with stability when getting in higher FSB regions i was wondering what would be the max NB voltage (not cpu-nb)
it turns red in bios at 1.3v so can i go higher or is that already risky? 
i have the whole board watercooled if that makes a difference.


From previous observation and experience under 1.4's good?


----------



## GreenNeon

1.55v is higher than what I would want to set mine at. Considering 3.8Ghz is a 1Ghz overclock, I would go down to 3.8 and lower your voltage.
I wouldnt wanna go higher than 1.5 without water cooling.


----------



## Nikkopo

Would like to get added ^_^
Please PM me when I'm in the group so I can put the link in my signature.
Cheers

*FSB/Multiplier: 286x14
CPU Speed: 4004mhz
NB Speed: 2860mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.325v (BIOS) 1.33v (During stress test)
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35v
RAM Speed: 1524mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
Model: 125w*


----------



## xd_1771

Nikkopo: ONE POINT THREE THREE VOLTS for 4Ghz!?








You lucky--


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikkopo;12506767*
> Would like to get added ^_^
> Please PM me when I'm in the group so I can put the link in my signature.
> Cheers
> 
> *FSB/Multiplier: 286x14
> CPU Speed: 4004mhz
> NB Speed: 2860mhz
> CPU Voltage: 1.325v (BIOS) 1.33v (During stress test)
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35v
> RAM Speed: 1524mhz
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
> Model: 125w*


I so want to see a SS at 3 hours into P95 or a custom run ...







I don't believe it either! ... that's super low voltage for 4Ghz...


----------



## Projectil3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon;12506028*
> 1.55v is higher than what I would want to set mine at. Considering 3.8Ghz is a 1Ghz overclock, I would go down to 3.8 and lower your voltage.
> I wouldnt wanna go higher than 1.5 without water cooling.


Me? I've got water-cooling, my load temps @ 4.0GHz is 47c


----------



## dutchbrit84

hey guys, just been 'playing' with my oc settings in the bios.. and came across something odd..

after hours of stress testing with different cpu voltages.. ive worked out that my cpu is stable at 1.4v, i tried 1.375v but it rebooted after 20 minutes or so. 1.4v hasnt failed me yet.

the odd thing though, is the CPU-NB voltage... when i first oc'd to 4ghz i put it up to 1.35v. but since then ive gone down... and down... and down.. and now its only 1.125v..... (0.025v above stock) and everything runs the same..

is there a reason for giving the cpu-nb more voltage ? or is it possible to have a stable/safe overclock with close to stock voltage.

thanks


----------



## Nikkopo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dutchbrit84*


hey guys, just been 'playing' with my oc settings in the bios.. and came across something odd..

after hours of stress testing with different cpu voltages.. ive worked out that my cpu is stable at 1.4v, i tried 1.375v but it rebooted after 20 minutes or so. 1.4v hasnt failed me yet.

the odd thing though, is the CPU-NB voltage... when i first oc'd to 4ghz i put it up to 1.35v. but since then ive gone down... and down... and down.. and now its only 1.125v..... (0.025v above stock) and everything runs the same..

is there a reason for giving the cpu-nb more voltage ? or is it possible to have a stable/safe overclock with close to stock voltage.

thanks










You never said if your NB is OC'd or stock?


----------



## Nikkopo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


I so want to see a SS at 3 hours into P95 or a custom run ...







I don't believe it either! ... that's super low voltage for 4Ghz...


3 hours of Prime95 now, no errors.

Going to use it for 8 hours and see if it remains stable.

Vcore 1.33


----------



## dutchbrit84

ah sorry, yeah 2288MHz


----------



## audioxbliss

MEEEEEE!

*FSB/Multiplier:* 300 x 13.5
*CPU Speed:* 4.0 GHz
*NB Speed:* 2574 MHz
*CPU Voltage:* 1.375v
*CPU-NB Voltage:* 1.25v
*RAM Speed:* 1600 MHz
*Motherboard:* ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO
*Model:* 125w

Edit: Changed my OC a bit.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsedge;12327273*
> Do the mosfets get hot just from the voltage? Because I'm downclocked on 5 cores by the time Windows boots, even when not overclocking.


They only get hot during load. Idling they're fine I would assume but I don't have an accurate way of measuring their actual temperature.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosworth88;12461565*
> this is the blue screen
> 
> 
> 
> fsb 286 x 14
> ram 1525
> 
> i don't know what the blue screen code mean


From my experience, this is Vcore.


----------



## kromar

so im @ 4ghz with 1.55 vcore and i still get bsod's which people tell me they are vcore related... so i probably need like 1.6v for 4ghz stable...

so i see all of you having a lot lower voltage on the chip and claim to be stable... but mine will bsod for sure in 10hours of folding. so either you all are not stable or i got the worst chip that ever got produced... 
is it even possible that ONE chip is so much worse than the average?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12525797*
> so im @ 4ghz with 1.55 vcore and i still get bsod's which people tell me they are vcore related... so i probably need like 1.6v for 4ghz stable...
> 
> so i see all of you having a lot lower voltage on the chip and claim to be stable... but mine will bsod for sure in 10hours of folding. so either you all are not stable or i got the worst chip that ever got produced...
> is it even possible that ONE chip is so much worse than the average?


I can only get stable at 3996mhz... anything above that is bsodville. Other thing 101 responds to is CPU/NB. I'd try that as well.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


I can only get stable at 3996mhz... anything above that is bsodville. Other thing 101 responds to is CPU/NB. I'd try that as well.


hm interesting, i will do some testing and see if i might also have this brickwall...


----------



## GreenNeon

Upgraded my rig a little.
(WARNING HUGGGEEEE IMAGE!)








Got 4x 2GB (8GB) sticks of G-Skill RipJaws. 1st stick was a nightmare to install, had to remove the cpu cooler and then reinstall it with the stick wedged under the edge of the shroud








Bottom fan is a Scythe Ultra Kaze, 3000Rpm fan that pushes 140cfm at 46dba, LOUD!
Cable management needs a little work and stuff.


----------



## xd_1771

Looks good, but with a tower cooler and x6 at 4Ghz, I highly advise you add some MOSFET heatsinks to the 4+1 VRM before continuing with overclocking, otherwise you'll have to return to stock as the VRMs get no cooling and this is unsafe.
On the other hand, cleanest CM690 build I've ever seen


----------



## GreenNeon

I know what you mean about the MOSFETS, if they were overheating then wouldnt they be emitting a certain amount of heat? If so then would I be able to feel it?
Reason I ask is because I have had my finger under the cooler when the pc was on and I couldnt sense any heat, I mean... they were warm but not hot.
I will probably end up buying some heatsinks, recommend any perticular ones?
I think in the end I'm just procrastinating as I'm lazy and really cant be bothered to unscrew the heatsink and reapply TIM.
Out of 100% whats the chance they will become damaged or fry? 99% meaning they could pop any minute.
Oh and thanks







2 cans of compressed air on my desk, all dust must face a certain death at some stage!







hehe


----------



## GreenNeon

This is a little cheaky to ask but could someone quickly edit this image in paint to show me where I need to place the heatsinks in relation to the cpu?
Is it just the ones down the side of the socket that need the heatsink?








Cheers


----------



## Nikkopo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


This is a little cheaky to ask but could someone quickly edit this image in paint to show me where I need to place the heatsinks in relation to the cpu?
Is it just the ones down the side of the socket that need the heatsink?

Cheers



This is where you should add Heatsinks.










Cheers


----------



## GreenNeon

Thank god you showed me! I thought the heatsink had to be put on the bits that say '1R2' (Grey blocks). Cheers for that.


----------



## Nikkopo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


Thank god you showed me! I thought the heatsink had to be put on the bits that say '1R2' (Grey blocks). Cheers for that.


You welcome. The grey blocks are called Chokes if I recall it correctly.

I bought a heatsink for my MOSFETs called Enzotech MST-88 but it doesn's seem to fit on your board.

Try to find a fitting heatsink


----------



## GreenNeon

ok, thx for the help mate.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon;12534338*
> I know what you mean about the MOSFETS, if they were overheating then wouldnt they be emitting a certain amount of heat? If so then would I be able to feel it?
> Reason I ask is because I have had my finger under the cooler when the pc was on and I couldnt sense any heat, I mean... they were warm but not hot.
> I will probably end up buying some heatsinks, recommend any perticular ones?
> I think in the end I'm just procrastinating as I'm lazy and really cant be bothered to unscrew the heatsink and reapply TIM.
> Out of 100% whats the chance they will become damaged or fry? 99% meaning they could pop any minute.
> Oh and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 cans of compressed air on my desk, all dust must face a certain death at some stage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


Yeah, you're not feeling any heat. Because it's simply piling up and not radiating. Because there's absolutely no airflow there going to the MOSFETs and no heatsink to at least radiate the heat. Though it's a more quality-oriented 4+1 VRM, this is why it's dangerous
I'm also skeptical about whether those are low RDS or not... but keep them well cooled and they should be okay regardless

I'm not sure if MST-88 will fit that board, but MOS-C1 definitely will


----------



## GreenNeon

no they arent rds mosfets. Low RDS mosfets have 4 legs while the ones on my board have 3. Oh well







will probably order some of em heatsinks though.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


I can only get stable at 3996mhz... anything above that is bsodville. Other thing 101 responds to is CPU/NB. I'd try that as well.


hey i looked some things up because my new GPU is unstable (actually its a bad card:/) and i found several threads where i read that increasing the PCI clock slightly could allow you to pass some FSB walls...
i have no idea if it is true or not but maybe you can give it a try:O i will definitely do some testing with it and see where it gets me...


----------



## Tyren

Trying to hit 4ghz - posting 3.75


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreenNeon*


no they arent rds mosfets. Low RDS mosfets have 4 legs while the ones on my board have 3. Oh well







will probably order some of em heatsinks though.


Excellent, I've been needing a better way to identify low RDS for awhile







thanks!


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12542950*
> hey i looked some things up because my new GPU is unstable (actually its a bad card:/) and i found several threads where i read that increasing the PCI clock slightly could allow you to pass some FSB walls...
> i have no idea if it is true or not but maybe you can give it a try:O i will definitely do some testing with it and see where it gets me...


yeah, they say it helps, but just add 1 or 2 MHZ at it

like 101, 103 or even 105 MHZ but is known that more than 110 it will cause HDD corruption


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph;12546699*
> yeah, they say it helps, but just add 1 or 2 MHZ at it
> 
> like 101, 103 or even 105 MHZ but is known that more than 110 it will cause HDD corruption


yeah read about that, i definitely not go over 110 and then only for some short testing


----------



## xd_1771

I run mine at 102. Often you see corruption as early as 105. However, just running 1-2Mhz above 100 has weirdly enough stabilized overclocks sometimes - in a similar way to increasing the NB voltage one notch.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12547809*
> I run mine at 102. Often you see corruption as early as 105. However, just running 1-2Mhz above 100 has weirdly enough stabilized overclocks sometimes - in a similar way to increasing the NB voltage one notch.


how do you notice the corruption?


----------



## xd_1771

Once your OS starts throwing errors, files on your hard drive become unreadable.... I'm not too sure but I think the symptoms would be pretty obvious. I'd rather not take the risk and find out for myself how/when it corrupts.


----------



## kromar

yeah i dont wanna find that out either i guess if it happens it could mean install windows again..


----------



## xd_1771

Probably. The reason this happpens is becuase the PCI-E clock is apparently tied to the clock speed of the southbridge SATA controller. With an IDE hard drive/etc. it would be safe, but even then upping it does not really make much difference in performance whatsoever.


----------



## kromar

well its not for performance but for stability and if a small bump doesnt do it a big one probably wouldn't either. not to mention the performance loss you get when using a IDE drive


----------



## kromar

yeah i think i finally got a stable oc above 4ghz







i know the ram timings and such suck at the moment but considering the hundreds of tests i done which all failed this is a huge success

















so now i have to figure out if it really was the PCI speed that made it stable:O


----------



## kromar

looks like the PCI clock is definitely the problem, just tried 100mhz and it gave me a bsod after about 3min of p95.
so now i gona increase it 1 by one and see when it becomes stable


----------



## kromar

well so far no errors or bsod's with increased pci clock. i have it at 104mhz and seems to bring a lot of stability to the system. i also lowered the ram timings to cl8 and so far no problems
i cant believe all this time i tested, and in the end its all about the PCI clock:O


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Please add me... stock for the moment as I have just received it today and wanted to give the thermal paste time to cure...


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12553958*
> yeah i think i finally got a stable oc above 4ghz i know the ram timings and such suck at the moment but considering the hundreds of tests i done which all failed this is a huge success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now i have to figure out if it really was the PCI speed that made it stable:O


wow








too high voltage anyway for 4.0Ghz


----------



## kromar

i tried lower voltage but its not stable... probably because of the worst mb/bios combination ever and one of the first batches of the cpu... i also need 1.40v on the cpu-nb for that low clock 2.4ghz and like 1.5 for 3ghz...

any other idea why i would need so much more voltage than a bad chip and even worse MB?

EDT: btw can your system run a SMP client for 24h with that voltage? or do you only do like a 5min p95 test for stability?


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12568126*
> i tried lower voltage but its not stable... probably because of the worst mb/bios combination ever and one of the first batches of the cpu... i also need 1.40v on the cpu-nb for that low clock 2.4ghz and like 1.5 for 3ghz...
> 
> any other idea why i would need so much more voltage than a bad chip and even worse MB?
> 
> EDT: btw can your system run a SMP client for 24h with that voltage? or do you only do like a 5min p95 test for stability?


this ss for quick review Silver Arrow, maybe i'll update SS next time


----------



## nenad

Hi everybody! Newbie here...








Have been searching the internet to find people who have overclocked their X6 and it seems like I've struck goldmine!







A lot of you here, and now +1.









Here is where I'm right now.








NB frequency is at 2231.5MHz

One thing that really confuses me is that I've set VCore to 1.403v in BIOS but readings on CPU-Z, HWM and PC Probe(Asus software) are 1.46v. Why is this happening?
I've tried setting VCore to exactly 1.4v and CPU-z was reporting 1.36(just spiked to 1.39V) at full load. I couldn't get any further from ~3.65GHz on 1.4v.
Haven't tried to put more voltage on VCore cause I'm afraid it might skyrocket on it's own.

I should also note that i was able to hit 4.02GHz just by uping FSB on 1.403v and was stable enough to run Cinebench 11.5 achieving 7.06 points. Sweet...







After that tried P95 and two cores reported errors after few minutes.

What I'm trying to achieve with this overclock is maximum clock speed which is safe for use 24/7 all the time with lots of rendering involved.
I would like if some of you share your opinion about safe voltages and their readings.

Oh yea, RAM memory is set to declared values just a little underclocked due to FSB.

Edit:
OK then! Very good that I've stumbled upon some threads and found few posts from the one entitled as "Disaster Prevention Guru".







Thank you for noticing us noobs about disaster which is about to happen.
I'm back to 2.8GHz. And will go to 2GHz if i have to. Seems like I'm in desperate need of mosfet coolers before continuing to overclock.

Now my question is, how much space for overclocking(safe!) will i get when mosfet coolers are installed??? Or should i start to think about getting a new motherboard?

I should note that i have 140mm fan on the back of the case, 140mm fan which is sandwiched and pushed all the way down on NH-D14, 200mm fan right above cpu heatsink on top of the case, and all other standard fans of HAF X which are not so close to mosfets.


----------



## christoph

Hi there NENAD;

oh well, the voltage could be related to your motherboard, here in this forum you would find some else with the same motherboard and check if they have the same issue

here we have "clubes" for almost every hardware model there is, so it may happen to be a club for the motherboard you have...

so as you saw already there's a lot of information going on in this forum


----------



## loki_reborn

Mines needs updating to this please.

FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 4101.9
NB Speed: 2930.00
CPU Voltage: 1.475 scales to 1.512 with LLC
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.325
RAM Speed: 1953.2
Motherboard: ASUS CHIV Formula
Model: 125W

Validation:


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12553958*
> yeah i think i finally got a stable oc above 4ghz i know the ram timings and such suck at the moment but considering the hundreds of tests i done which all failed this is a huge success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now i have to figure out if it really was the PCI speed that made it stable:O


Yikes, 1600 11-11-11 on CL7 rated RAM








Get that RAM to rated settings!


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12618581*
> Yikes, 1600 11-11-11 on CL7 rated RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get that RAM to rated settings!


it was just a test and after all it wasnt stable, fed the bear to early again... looks like all the problems come from the high FSB and it looks like i cant get that stable at all any tips to make it stable besides increasing the NB voltage?

oh and the ram is back to cl7 since that is definitely not where the problem is.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kromar*


it was just a test and after all it wasnt stable, fed the bear to early again... looks like all the problems come from the high FSB and it looks like i cant get that stable at all







any tips to make it stable besides increasing the NB voltage?

oh and the ram is back to cl7 since that is definitely not where the problem is.


So did it turn out the increased PCI-E clock isn't actually stable for you?

I really think you're shooting for clocks past your hardware's limitations, sadly to say. I have conceded the same as well with my hardware.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


So did it turn out the increased PCI-E clock isn't actually stable for you?

I really think you're shooting for clocks past your hardware's limitations, sadly to say. I have conceded the same as well with my hardware.










no its not. its hard t believe that a FSB of 250 is the maximum for my hardware since the 790's are usually able to do 280-300 without problems...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12623523*
> no its not. its hard t believe that a FSB of 250 is the maximum for my hardware since the 790's are usually able to do 280-300 without problems...


You have to excuse my ignorance, I only seem to notice through scanning posts that you haven't ever really found solid ground with your clocks.

My M4A78T-E (and the one before this I sent in as an RMA) both can do stable FBS speeds of 300+. 790GX/750SB

Not sure why you're having the issues you are. So where is your PCI-E clock at right now?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12624630*
> You have to excuse my ignorance, I only seem to notice through scanning posts that you haven't ever really found solid ground with your clocks.
> 
> My M4A78T-E (and the one before this I sent in as an RMA) both can do stable FBS speeds of 300+. 790GX/750SB
> 
> Not sure why you're having the issues you are. So where is your PCI-E clock at right now?


yeah never found something stable above 3.5ghz... someone just mentioned in an other thread that the CPU-NB voltage and not the NB voltage increases FSB stability so maybe that was my error all this time.

if that is true i will need to up the CPU-NB voltage when increasing the FSB and the NB freq.? and how high can i go with the CPU-NB voltage? i think it turns red at about 1.6v or so

i set the PCI clock back to 100 till i can figure out whats the problem with the FSB stability.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12624745*
> yeah never found something stable above 3.5ghz... someone just mentioned in an other thread that the CPU-NB voltage and not the NB voltage increases FSB stability so maybe that was my error all this time.
> 
> if that is true i will need to up the CPU-NB voltage when increasing the FSB and the NB freq.? and how high can i go with the CPU-NB voltage? i think it turns red at about 1.6v or so
> 
> i set the PCI clock back to 100 till i can figure out whats the problem with the FSB stability.


Basically you need to try something like this:

300x12.5 CPU Ratio = 3750Mhz *or* 266x14 = 3725~ *or* 280x13.5 = 3780~

CPU vCORE = 1.4+ depending on your chip/motherboard.
CPU-NB = 1.3+ up to but not exceeding 1.5v for anything 2400+. Stock voltage should be fine up to 2400 give/take also depending on chip/motherboard

NB voltage = Auto or default. No need to increase it.
Memory timings = Auto or loose, 2T until you can find stable CPU clocks. If you have 1600Mhz RAM, use the stock timings for 1600 at 1333 for sake of eliminating the RAM as cause of instability.

That's at least a starting point higher than 3.5, and you can adjust the FSB/CPU Ratio until you find something that works. I'm sure you already know the common ones:

286x14 = 4.004
250x14 = 3.750
266x14= 3.725
268x14= 3.752
290x13.5 = 3.915
279x14 = 3.906

etc etc etc - You just have to find clocks that are somewhat stable then fine tune the FBS clock until you have no more crashes. IE; if 268 is unstable, try 266, then 264 etc, until you found your limit - whatever it may be.


----------



## kromar

well i am testing at the moment if a higher CPU-NB voltage brings any stability to my system and therefore i keep all other values as close to stock as possible. so far it really looks like that it brings the stability.

so this was a major misunderstanding i had because i never thought i would need to increase the CPU-NB v when increasing the FSB and always tried increasing the NB v








when i think of it now it all makes sense... i also never thought about why i need higher CPU-NB voltage for the NB speed whit a higher FSB... seems pretty obvious now and i should have seen it:doh:

then again i dont understand why i always see people here with really low CPU-NB voltage and high FSB and NB. can it be that my board just needs a lot more juice there than others?

EDIT: what exactly are these combinations?

Code:



Code:


286x14 = 4.004
250x14 = 3.750
266x14= 3.725
268x14= 3.752
290x13.5 = 3.915
279x14 = 3.906


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12624944*
> EDIT: what exactly are these combinations?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 286x14 = 4.004
> 250x14 = 3.750
> 266x14= 3.725
> 268x14= 3.752
> 290x13.5 = 3.915
> 279x14 = 3.906


I figured those would be self explanatory but I guess not.









Those are FSB/CPU multiplier ratios which will give you resulting speeds.

_IE_; FSB (base clock) of *300* (stock is 200) *x* CPU multi of *12.5* (stock is 14, can't go higher but can change to a lower multi) *=* CPU frequency of *3.750*Ghz or *3750*Mhz.

Just simple math. I've been under the impression you knew all of this. Maybe you should consult some overclocking guides again as a refresher? I know I do from time to time.


----------



## kromar

well sure i know how that works, just thought there was something more to these combinations:O


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12625775*
> well sure i know how that works, just thought there was something more to these combinations:O


Well, there is more. The resulting FSB (base) clock will affect your HT Link frequency and your RAM frequency as well as your CPU/NB frequency.


----------



## kromar

i think ive done enough testing to notice that


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12625950*
> i think ive done enough testing to notice that


I would hope so!


----------



## kromar

one other question, lets say i have the FSB @ 286 and the cpu multi @ x10 which is about stock speed and this is totally stable.
if i now increase the multi wich just changes the cpu freq. can it be that i will also need some more voltage on the CPU-NB to keep stability? or should it be enough to increase vcore?


----------



## Mule928

Even a blind hog.

After bulldogging my system up to 4.16 (pretty stable) & 4.10 stable & semi reliable, I decided to slow it down & turn up the memory. I have Kingston Hyper X 1600 2X4 & had them set to stock, 999-27-2t, at 1600 or a little above that. I backed down the speed to 3.92 (14X280). I now have mem at 787-18-1t @ 1492MHZ. NB is at 2800. Was able to drop NBV from 1.3875 to 1.2875 and it's flying. Seems very stable & quick, Fastest program execution yet! Boots Win 7 64 in under 30 seconds. Easily best yet. So I'm thinking I finally figured out what lots of folks here already knew. Get your memory tightened up as tight as you can & then turn up the clock as far as that will stand.

3.92ghz & happy as hell!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

*FSB/Multiplier:* 243 MHz/14x
*CPU Speed:* 3.4 GHz
*NB Speed:* 2.43 GHz
*CPU Voltage:* 1.33V
*CPU-NB Voltage:* 1.15V
*RAM Speed:* 1296 MHz
*Motherboard:* MSI 890GXM-G65
*Model:* 125W

Not the most impressive OC ever, but I'm extremely happy given how I'm running a mATX SFF system with a stock cooler. I didn't want to bump too high given my board's issues with hexacores and high VCores (can't really find a mATX board that isn't 4+1 anyways), but this is still a nice improvement over my previous C2Q mATX setup. Most impressively, GTA IV no longer lags









All in all, I'm pretty happy, esp given how much (little) I paid for this system. Am definitely going AMD from now on!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12626079*
> one other question, lets say i have the FSB @ 286 and the cpu multi @ x10 which is about stock speed and this is totally stable.
> if i now increase the multi wich just changes the cpu freq. can it be that i will also need some more voltage on the CPU-NB to keep stability? or should it be enough to increase vcore?


What is good about that is - by changing the bus speed to 286 and dropping the multi to 10, you can check for instabilities with the NB clock.

vCore should usually be enough for the CPU frequency. If the CPU/NB frequency is higher, you may need more CPU/NB voltage. You generally don't need more CPU/NB voltage for increased CPU frequency, but who knows, if it helps bump it up a little.

For reference the stock voltages (motherboard depending obviously) are 1.325v on the CPU (vcore) and 1.175v on the CPU/NB (integrated memory controller).


----------



## kromar

ok first time no bsod after several hours of p95, but 2 cores errored after about 5 and 7 hours on big FFT's.
i had the CPU-NB quite high and the NB @~2k so what do you think caused the instability?


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar;12643199*
> ok first time no bsod after several hours of p95, but 2 cores errored after about 5 and 7 hours on big FFT's.
> i had the CPU-NB quite high and the NB @~2k so what do you think caused the instability?


with that board you gonna need little more voltage for the CPU...

what's the voltage for the ram?


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph;12644097*
> with that board you gonna need little more voltage for the CPU...
> 
> what's the voltage for the ram?


vdimm is 1.65v. i tried to give it a bit more Vcore and ended in bsodhell... i cant take it anymore, ive seen so many bsod's in the last weeks i need a break. im back to 3.5ghz... i hope i dont see any bsod for some weeks:gunner2:

i also tried more voltage on the ram but that gives me even faster bsod... this is not the first time that more voltage or loser timings and stuff like that decreased stability instead of increased it.


----------



## christoph

did you disable all the Spread spectrum you have in that MOBO?

what do you have for TRFC timing on the RAM?, set it for 160...


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph;12645850*
> did you disable all the Spread spectrum you have in that MOBO?
> 
> what do you have for TRFC timing on the RAM?, set it for 160...


there is only one and yes its disabled. tried all TRFC settings...


----------



## christoph

what says the BOSD?


----------



## kromar

it started with a 0xBE dxgmms1.sys which ive never seen before and then the usual 0x7E 0x3B and some 0x01 APC_INDEX_MISMATCH which i have no idea why it happens


----------



## christoph

yeah

it seems that the cpu needs more voltage...

but, what are your settings you tried?


----------



## kromar

well it passed 5hours p95 with 1.475v vcore (cpu-nb @ 1.5v because that always caused problems before and i wanted to be sure thats not the reason for instability) and when i raised the vcore to 1.50v i was in bsodhell. that was with 3.9ghz.
i dont think 1.55v is worth it considering i can undervolt my cpu @ 3.5ghz and dont really see a difference in everyday use.

folded all day and cpu max is 39 degrees... to bad my hardware is not stable at higher clocks:/


----------



## Mule928

CPU Z, CoreTemp and AMD Overdrive all say my CoreV is different. AMD says 1.44, CpuZ says 1.35, CoreTemp says 1.4375, board is set at 1.5375. Is anybody telling the truth here? If so , who? Are they all guessing? I'm at 3.98 on a M4A78T-E. Temps are still good but this is the upper limit of stability.

Anybody that know what's up please help.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928;12673728*
> CPU Z, CoreTemp and AMD Overdrive all say my CoreV is different. AMD says 1.44, CpuZ says 1.35, CoreTemp says 1.4375, board is set at 1.5375. Is anybody telling the truth here? If so , who? Are they all guessing? I'm at 3.98 on a M4A78T-E. Temps are still good but this is the upper limit of stability.
> 
> Anybody that know what's up please help.


Your BIOS is telling the truth, and/or as close to is as you can bet without measuring physically.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12675246*
> Your BIOS is telling the truth, and/or as close to is as you can bet without measuring physically.


Thanks. I was certainly hoping that to be the case.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928;12675893*
> Thanks. U was certainly hoping that to be the case.


I'm confused.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12675952*
> I'm confused.


Keyboard can't spell. U was supposed to be I.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928;12676115*
> Keyboard can't spell. U was supposed to be I.


Now I understand!









Heres how it really works:

If you plan to really, truly get the OC that you are hoping for, you need to measure the voltage manually (physically) using a multimeter and specific test points (where ever they may be on your particular board).

If you're just trying for something _more-or-less_ reasonable, just use your BIOS as your gauge. The newest CPU-Z reports my core voltage as 1.375 when it is in fact 1.4875 (BIOS).


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12676199*
> Now I understand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres how it really works:
> 
> If you plan to really, truly get the OC that you are hoping for, you need to measure the voltage manually (physically) using a multimeter and specific test points (where ever they may be on your particular board).
> 
> If you're just trying for something _more-or-less_ reasonable, just use your BIOS as your gauge. The newest CPU-Z reports my core voltage as 1.375 when it is in fact 1.4875 (BIOS).


Is it because of our boards? It seems like a lot of big numbers are produced with Gigabyte 890's or Crossfires.


----------



## brewermoe

It would be nice to see if the board was a 4+1, 8+2.....


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928;12679075*
> Is it because of our boards? It seems like a lot of big numbers are produced with Gigabyte 890's or Crossfires.


The M4A78T-E isn't a fantastic clocker in general. It's mediocre at best. It can handle high bus speeds (at least mine can) upwards of 320's, but it doesn't like (at least mine doesn't) high clocks much over 3.8Ghz.









I think since it was one of the first generation of AM3 only boards they weren't produced with the X6 in mind. As such they work but don't clock as nicely. At least mine won't. And I need a lot of voltage for just about anything.

The best part about this board is it's DIMM's. Capable of handling 1800+ speeds, both channels are versatile (at least for me) with clocking on either, and the memory options/timings are all handled unilaterally instead of having to clock both DIMM's individually.

*AND* - Since we do have the same board and chip running, if you could run a few tests along side me so I can see if your setup exhibits the same kind of things mine does, that'd be _amazing_. Let me know!


----------



## xd_1771

You can look up the motherboard's power phase/VRM info in the "AMD VRM information" thread, can access it via my sig









The majority of people on this processor use an 8+2 or quality 4+1/4+2 board or so. That's great to see.


----------



## brewermoe

FSB/Multiplier: 14x(locked)
CPU Speed: 3598.1
NB Speed: 2056
CPU Voltage:1.392 cpuz Bounces once in a while to 1.424v (1.48125 in bios)
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3v
RAM Speed: 1371 1.605v
Motherboard: ASUS M4A77TD (yes its a 4+1)
Model: 125w

Stock cooler, 40mm on VRM (no heat sinks, yet..)
Idle 26
Load 56 (1hr Prime95) Amb: 23.8

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703756

....TEMPIN0 temps dropped 4 degrees after installing the 40mm over the VRM's, now sits at 35\64. (Installed it at 3.5G after learning ab VRM"S!!)

Think I'll wait for my 212 and VRM heat sinks b4 I join the 4G Club!!!


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12686365*
> The M4A78T-E isn't a fantastic clocker in general. It's mediocre at best. It can handle high bus speeds (at least mine can) upwards of 320's, but it doesn't like (at least mine doesn't) high clocks much over 3.8Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think since it was one of the first generation of AM3 only boards they weren't produced with the X6 in mind. As such they work but don't clock as nicely. At least mine won't. And I need a lot of voltage for just about anything.
> 
> The best part about this board is it's DIMM's. Capable of handling 1800+ speeds, both channels are versatile (at least for me) with clocking on either, and the memory options/timings are all handled unilaterally instead of having to clock both DIMM's individually.
> 
> *AND* - Since we do have the same board and chip running, if you could run a few tests along side me so I can see if your setup exhibits the same kind of things mine does, that'd be _amazing_. Let me know!


That'd be great. I have managed to get mine to run reliably at 3.99 (lots of work) I have Kingston Hyper X 1600 mhz (8gb) set at 787-19-2t (stock timing is 999-27-2t) and running at 1520 mhz. NB is 2850. This is the best set up yet. A quick test for me has been to convert an avi movie using Convert X. If the system is flaky at all it WILL crash, and the conversion frame rate is a good indicator of performance. CPU will crash below 1.5275V. I have gotten it fairly stable at 4.12. It will run tests but is not an everyday setup. Let me know what tests you'd like to run. We can learn faster.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928;12697971*
> That'd be great. I have managed to get mine to run reliably at 3.99 (lots of work) I have Kingston Hyper X 1600 mhz (8gb) set at 787-19-2t (stock timing is 999-27-2t) and running at 1520 mhz. NB is 2850. This is the best set up yet. A quick test for me has been to convert an avi movie using Convert X. If the system is flaky at all it WILL crash, and the conversion frame rate is a good indicator of performance. CPU will crash below 1.5275V. I have gotten it fairly stable at 4.12. It will run tests but is not an everyday setup. Let me know what tests you'd like to run. We can learn faster.


So, try this in your BIOS:

14x266
HT @ 2128~ CPU/NB @ 2660~

CPU VCORE @ 1.45v
CPU/NB V @ 1.35v

Running Windows x64? I cannot boot into windows with those settings - I need to bump the CPU VCORE to 1.4875 for it to load. I have other various issues with certain voltages. Might have to try some other things but if you could tell me if that works out, let me know. Also does yours default to 1.4v for 'Auto'?


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brewermoe;12683333*
> It would be nice to see if the board was a 4+1, 8+2.....


Appears it's 8+1


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12698113*
> So, try this in your BIOS:
> 
> 14x266
> HT @ 2128~ CPU/NB @ 2660~
> 
> CPU VCORE @ 1.45v
> CPU/NB V @ 1.35v
> 
> Running Windows x64? I cannot boot into windows with those settings - I need to bump the CPU VCORE to 1.4875 for it to load. I have other various issues with certain voltages. Might have to try some other things but if you could tell me if that works out, let me know. Also does yours default to 1.4v for 'Auto'?


Don't know about the Auto voltage but 1.45 will take an easy .2 ghz off the clock. I'm at 1.5275 & can still run linpack at max for as long as I want (eclipse spire cooler).


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mule928*


Don't know about the Auto voltage but 1.45 will take an easy .2 ghz off the clock. I'm at 1.5275 & can still run linpack at max for as long as I want (eclipse spire cooler).


Hrm well. It's not so much the speeds I was curious about as the voltage requirements for a given set of clocks.









Anyways I don't want to pump the voltage, I'm running 1.4875 as is, not so worried about cooling (S1284 working _quite_ well). I was more curious to know if your system exhibited the same symptoms mine does.


----------



## twisted5446

FSB/Multiplier:275/x14
CPU Speed:3850mhz
NB Speed:2200
CPU Voltage:1.475
CPU-NB Voltage:1.2
RAM Speed:917 ddr2 
Motherboard:ma790x-ud4p
Model: (125w or 95w)125w


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12701273*
> Hrm well. It's not so much the speeds I was curious about as the voltage requirements for a given set of clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I don't want to pump the voltage, I'm running 1.4875 as is, not so worried about cooling (S1284 working _quite_ well). I was more curious to know if your system exhibited the same symptoms mine does.


I'll give it a shot. What should I look for?


----------



## GanjaSMK

A few things:

Can you boot with these settings/voltages:

14x200 (stock)
Turbo Off
CPU VCORE @ 1.325v
CPU/NB @ 1.175v
DRAM @ 1600 (with whatever timings you use)
DRAM Voltage (whatever your sticks require)
Everything else on Auto.

If I do that, my system won't boot. I have to drop my RAM speed to 'Auto' or less than 1333, for it to boot (and those are stock settings/voltages for this chip).

Also, if you OC and adjust your VDDA voltage, say from 'Auto' to 2.7, when you set it back to 'Auto' save/exit - then boot back into Windows and check w/ Everest/AIDA does it stick at 2.7 or drop back to 2.5?

There are more things I'd want to test but I have a feeling my chip is just a damn lemon.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12706098*
> A few things:
> 
> Can you boot with these settings/voltages:
> 
> 14x200 (stock)
> Turbo Off
> CPU VCORE @ 1.325v
> CPU/NB @ 1.175v
> DRAM @ 1600 (with whatever timings you use)
> DRAM Voltage (whatever your sticks require)
> Everything else on Auto.
> 
> If I do that, my system won't boot. I have to drop my RAM speed to 'Auto' or less than 1333, for it to boot (and those are stock settings/voltages for this chip).
> 
> Also, if you OC and adjust your VDDA voltage, say from 'Auto' to 2.7, when you set it back to 'Auto' save/exit - then boot back into Windows and check w/ Everest/AIDA does it stick at 2.7 or drop back to 2.5?
> 
> There are more things I'd want to test but I have a feeling my chip is just a damn lemon.


Won't boot at 1.325V Chip needs to have at least 1.35 to run. Boots at 1.35 but not w/ mem at 1600. Slowed the mem down & it runs no problem. I'm could loosen up my memory timing & get it to run.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928;12706361*
> Won't boot at 1.325V Chip needs to have at least 1.35 to run. Boots at 1.35 but not w/ mem at 1600. Slowed the mem down & it runs no problem. I'm could loosen up my memory timing & get it to run.


Yeah see, I think that has to do with the 790 chipset.

I can boot @ 1.325v / 1.175v (CPU/NB) but _only_ if my memory is dropped to 1066....









I assume your setup probably would/does exhibit the same things mine does then. I really want to upgrade this board some time. But with BD around the corner, I'm not sure what I'm going to do....


----------



## xd_1771

Use more CPU-NB voltage. Remember NB voltage usually means the motherboard chipset/iGP, while CPU-NB is the integrated memory controller.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12707843*
> Use more CPU-NB voltage. Remember NB voltage usually means the motherboard chipset/iGP, while CPU-NB is the integrated memory controller.


Was that directed at me?

Yeah, I can boot with other voltages but my point was that our system won't boot 'stock' voltages with anything other than RAM at 1066 (or Auto, which defaults to 1066). Sure, I can increase the voltage on the CPU/NB to get faster RAM to boot/work etc, but that wasn't my point.

If the 1055T's are capable of 1333 speeds (as it is officially supported and 1600Mhz RAM isn't at this point) you would think you should be able to set stock voltages and RAM to 1333 and have success. But we don't, not with this board/CPU combo.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12707991*
> Was that directed at me?
> 
> Yeah, I can boot with other voltages but my point was that our system won't boot 'stock' voltages with anything other than RAM at 1066 (or Auto, which defaults to 1066). Sure, I can increase the voltage on the CPU/NB to get faster RAM to boot/work etc, but that wasn't my point.
> 
> If the 1055T's are capable of 1333 speeds (as it is officially supported and 1600Mhz RAM isn't at this point) you would think you should be able to set stock voltages and RAM to 1333 and have success. But we don't, not with this board/CPU combo.


Have you had any issues coming out of sleep mode?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mule928*


Have you had any issues coming out of sleep mode?


I don't use sleep or hibernation.


----------



## Mule928

You should try the tuneup I have on mine now. 3.92, tight memory timings, no heat issues, rock solid & FAST. I don't know what kind of memory you have but you should be able to at least come close to this.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mule928*


You should try the tuneup I have on mine now. 3.92, tight memory timings, no heat issues, rock solid & FAST. I don't know what kind of memory you have but you should be able to at least come close to this.


Likely my memory holds me back some; but I'm fairly certain either my board or chip (or both are somewhat lemons).

What settings/voltages are you using (list them I'll give 'em a shot)? Be as detailed as you can if you don't mind.









I have 4GB of OCZ EB Platinums. 1.8v @ 1600 7-6-6-21-27-1T. Not the best RAM, but pretty fast without having to OC.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12712038*
> Likely my memory holds me back some; but I'm fairly certain either my board or chip (or both are somewhat lemons).
> 
> What settings/voltages are you using (list them I'll give 'em a shot)? Be as detailed as you can if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4GB of OCZ EB Platinums. 1.8v @ 1600 7-6-6-21-27-1T. Not the best RAM, but pretty fast without having to OC.


That should be good enough ram to roll with. My ram is set at 787 18 1t Row cycle is 17. Freq is 1492. CPUv is 1.5275, FSB is 280, multi is 14. NB is 2800. Set HT as close to 2100 as possible & let me know what happens. You should be able to run those settings, maybe faster.

BTW, the OCZ ram I had liked higher voltages. If you have a problem booting, the first thing I would do id up the ram voltage. I had some ocz gold that ran best at nearly 2 volts.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928;12715965*
> That should be good enough ram to roll with. My ram is set at 787 18 1t Row cycle is 17. Freq is 1492. CPUv is 1.5275, FSB is 280, multi is 14. NB is 2800. Set HT as close to 2100 as possible & let me know what happens. You should be able to run those settings, maybe faster.
> 
> BTW, the OCZ ram I had liked higher voltages. If you have a problem booting, the first thing I would do id up the ram voltage. I had some ocz gold that ran best at nearly 2 volts.


What about your CPU/NB voltage, what is that set at, and your VDDA voltage, what is that also set at?


----------



## Mule928

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


What about your CPU/NB voltage, what is that set at, and your VDDA voltage, what is that also set at?


CPU NB is 1.3625, NB is 1.36 VDDA is 2.60.


----------



## GanjaSMK

@ Mule928

Those settings are highly unstable for me.


----------



## test tube

I am still here
I will update soon.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12720421*
> @ Mule928
> 
> Those settings are highly unstable for me.


Try 22 & 30 on the memory & then back the fsb sown little by little till you find a good spot.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928;12725311*
> Try 22 & 30 on the memory & then back the fsb sown little by little till you find a good spot.


Thanks for the suggestions but I've already found my spots.


----------



## c20h25n3o

I FINALLY GOT IT STABLE!!!!!!
Argh. This was a very very frustrating process (I was a complete newbie) but everyone here helped me A LOT without them even knowing it.
I am very very grateful.

Anyway, here goes..

FSB/Multiplier: 286/14
CPU Speed: 4004 MHz
NB Speed: 2574 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.5v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.275v
RAM Speed: 1525 MHz
Motherboard: m4A89GTD-PRO/USB3
Model: 125w

Ran Prime95-64 for over 20 hours without error.


----------



## xd_1771

*Bump*
My entry has got to get updated! The new NH-D14 caused a miracle for my CPU temps and in turn voltage needed to run at 4Ghz.









FSB/Multiplier: 300 x 13.5
CPU Speed: 4050Mhz
NB Speed: 3000Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.425V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.375V
RAM Speed: 1600Mhz, 6-8-6-20-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
Model: 125W

This is on my old but still amazing Gigabyte 790X board. Looks like I just about have everyone beat for voltage at 4.05Ghz with my 1015DPMW stepping 1055T







the trick to get it working at this voltage is to get it to run cool, a.k.a. NH-D14


----------



## twisted5446

Add me please......
FSB/Multiplier:275/x14
CPU Speed:3.85GHz
NB Speed:2.20GHz
CPU Voltage:1.475
CPU-NB Voltage:1.2V
RAM Speed: [email protected] 917MHz
Motherboard:Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
Model: (125w or 95w) 125W


----------



## Guallome

Hey Everyone,

New to the forum here, and I recently assembled my first desktop (!).
Little info on my build :
CPU : X6 1055T
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H
RAM : Kingston Hyper X 2x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHZ

This thread is definitely packed with great info but I don't want to go through 400+ pages of posts! Can someone refer me to a specific page for info on safely OC'ing and having a reliable and durable CPU?

Which software should I get?

Thanks guys

If anyone wants to add me on msn : [email protected]

It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12797942*
> *Bump*
> My entry has got to get updated! The new NH-D14 caused a miracle for my CPU temps and in turn voltage needed to run at 4Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSB/Multiplier: 300 x 13.5
> CPU Speed: 4050Mhz
> NB Speed: 3000Mhz
> CPU Voltage: 1.425V
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.375V
> RAM Speed: 1600Mhz, 6-8-6-20-24-1T
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
> Model: 125W
> 
> This is on my old but still amazing Gigabyte 790X board. Looks like I just about have everyone beat for voltage at 4.05Ghz with my 1015DPMW stepping 1055T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the trick to get it working at this voltage is to get it to run cool, a.k.a. NH-D14


Try running IBT at the max mem level and see if your still stable.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guallome;12804106*
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> New to the forum here, and I recently assembled my first desktop (!).
> Little info on my build :
> CPU : X6 1055T
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H
> RAM : Kingston Hyper X 2x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHZ
> 
> This thread is definitely packed with great info but I don't want to go through 400+ pages of posts! Can someone refer me to a specific page for info on safely OC'ing and having a reliable and durable CPU?
> 
> Which software should I get?
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> If anyone wants to add me on msn : [email protected]
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated!


well fisrt of all, fill up the the especifications of your computer in the member profile

and second, actually you gonna have to serch dome info about the MOBO you have with the CPU you have, so you'll get to know what are people getting with that set up, you know, what voltages for certain speed...

try to google it right here, just add the mobo model and the cpu

or check just a few pages behind you'll see what voltages and speed people are getting for that CPU, and try if you can get it to work with your mobo

for the software, I wanna think you asked for Stress test software, like prime65, OCCT, LinX, those are just some of them that will work to stress the cpu

if you have some more specific question about settings just ask,

and check the first pages of the thread, there's almost all the info you'll need, I think in the first page there's a guide for overclocking this CPU


----------



## LowFlyR

FSB/Multiplier: 265/14
CPU Speed: 3710
NB Speed: 2120
CPU Voltage: 1.389
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.15
RAM Speed: 1413
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Model: 125w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1726732


----------



## LowFlyR

Double, sorry.


----------



## ht_addict

FSB/Multiplier:280/14
CPU Speed: 3920
NB Speed: 2800
CPU Voltage: 1.392
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.20
RAM Speed: 1493
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890FX-UD5
Model: 125w

I am so close to 4GHz, I can taste it. Can run IBT and Prime95 till I'm blue in the face at 3920, yet when I set it to 4GHz and bump up the voltage, either I get a reboot in IBT or errors in Prime. Any ideas?


----------



## GanjaSMK

How much are you bumping the voltage?

If you're truly stable at 1.39v @ 3.9, what's the point of trying for 4.0 if you have to increase nearly exponentially (the voltage)?

If it's for that 'magical' 4Ghz marker, that's a bit overrated in my opinion.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12847499*
> How much are you bumping the voltage?
> 
> If you're truly stable at 1.39v @ 3.9, what's the point of trying for 4.0 if you have to increase nearly exponentially (the voltage)?
> 
> If it's for that 'magical' 4Ghz marker, that's a bit overrated in my opinion.


I can take her to 1.5v on CPU and 1.47 on NB and still unstable. Temps at that point hit 55-56oC. If I run at 4GHz playing games I have no issue. Just in IBT and Prime.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Then forget about IBT and Prime. If it does what you want it to do, you don't BSOD, and aren't experiencing any other oddities related to your OC, forget about IBT & Prime.


----------



## DrzkaCZ

What is the maximum voltage for safe operation 24 / 7 on NB?


----------



## GanjaSMK

On NB or CPU/NB ?

NB - I wouldn't push it much past 1.4 without serious cooling, stock is anywhere from 1.1-1.3 depending on the board.

CPU/NB - It's best kept under 1.4 but is fine as high as 1.5.


----------



## DrzkaCZ

ok
I have a problem. In tests, the processor is stable. But when I play Battlefield BC 2, so it freezes after some time. (LinX, Prime 95, OCCT, HyperPI)
1.392 to 1.408 V CPU 4050MHz
3000MHz CPU-NB 1.3 V
NB 1.2
FSB 300
Why ???








NB voltage is too small? or CPU-NB?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrzkaCZ;12866308*
> ok
> I have a problem. In tests, the processor is stable. But when I play Battlefield BC 2, so it freezes after some time. (LinX, Prime 95, OCCT, HyperPI)
> 1.392 to 1.408 V CPU 4050MHz
> 3000MHz CPU-NB 1.3 V
> NB 1.2
> FSB 300
> Why ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB voltage is too small? or CPU-NB?


No NB is fine. Try adding .05v to your CPU/NB voltage. If that doesn't alleviate the freezing, you can add a little more. If it's still unstable w/ .05~.10v extra, then you need to check RAM settings.


----------



## DrzkaCZ

OK
1,325V is really SAFE for 24/7? I don't want lose my CPU, because I have no cash for new processor. I have a good temperature. The load of about 33-38 ° C in Core Temp. 38 +10 = 48 ° C...the real maximum temperature.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrzkaCZ*


OK
1,325V is really SAFE for 24/7? I don't want lose my CPU, because I have no cash for new processor. I have a good temperature. The load of about 33-38 Â° C in Core Temp. 38 +10 = 48 Â° C...the real maximum temperature.


Yes. I run mine 1.4v+ 24/7.

On a side note, be sure to monitor your CPU temp (socket temp) _not your core temperatures_. It is much more important. Keep it under 62c and preferably under 55c.


----------



## DrzkaCZ

I thought 1,325V for CPU-NB voltage... why socket temp? socket temp isn't exactly...
Temperatures in Everest:
CPU:43-48°C
Cores: 33-38°C
How much exactly is the real temperature?


----------



## xd_1771

Raise CPU-NB voltage; same proc, same board, I need 1.375V CPU-NB to be stable no matter what
But you're safe up to some 1.5V or whatever limit the CPU voltage has. Just that you're unlikely to ever use more than 1.425V.
You might need a CPU voltage bump as well, that seems somewhat dastardly low. Have you done proper stability tests?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrzkaCZ*


I thought 1,325V for CPU-NB voltage... why socket temp? socket temp isn't exactly...
Temperatures in Everest:
CPU:43-48Â°C 
Cores: 33-38Â°C
How much exactly is the real temperature?


CPU, do not go by core temperatures.


----------



## christoph

yeah

with good cooling on air

1.55 for Cores

1.5 for CPU-NB

but like this guys said, you would not need that much ...


----------



## reisya

my daily use now


----------



## DrzkaCZ

Quote:


> with good cooling on air
> 
> 1.55 for Cores
> 
> 1.5 for CPU-NB


I disagree. Thuban is not Deneb, has a different manufacturing process .. SOI + lowK, I think the max on the core is about 1.48 V


----------



## DrzkaCZ

This is my BIOS settings. Is something wrong? Or it can be better set? I're not familiar settings in RAM, only the timing and 1/2T


----------



## DrzkaCZ

Is it unstable...







BF BC2.. again freez








WHY?!!


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrzkaCZ;12875838*
> I disagree. Thuban is not Deneb, has a different manufacturing process .. SOI + lowK, I think the max on the core is about 1.48 V


that's the default max by AMD, it uses 1.47 for turbo core, you can put it up to 1.55 but it is unlikely you'll need that much of Vcore.

the max Voltage depends always of temperatures...


----------



## DrzkaCZ

It is possible that NB runs at 2860MHz with1.275V and 3000MHz not runs with 1.325V?
NB really is not too small?


----------



## DrzkaCZ

NB 2,7GHz 1,275V again unstable... maybe memories


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrzkaCZ;12877637*
> NB 2,7GHz 1,275V again unstable... maybe memories


what's the speed of the RAM?

you gonna need like 1.32v for NB at that speed with RAM round 1500/1600


----------



## DrzkaCZ

1,32V for NB or CPU-NB?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Drzkacz -

Just put your CPU/NB voltage at 1.4v and give her a go.


----------



## XenoIRC

Hey, thought I'd post up since I'm having some issues with my OC right now.

I just switched my ram to Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB CL9 1600mhz, and I've been having issues getting it stable again. Previously I had Corsair XMS3 4x2GB CL9 1333mhz ram, which ran stable on P95 for 24hrs, ran memtest for 12+ hours with no errors.

I've tried a few different things, but I'm not that competent when it comes to memory and timings. I've tried [email protected] which is the rated timings and voltage.
I've also tried [email protected], and [email protected] and [email protected]

Currently the memory is a bit overclocked @ 1732mhz(866mhz).
Current settings:
FSB: 260
NB: 2600mhz
CPUv: 1.400
CPU-NBv: 1.35(also tried 1.3625v)
HT Link: 2080mhz
Memory: [email protected], timings set to manual, voltage as well

I don't get BSODs, or crashes. What will happen is that anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour into a P95 blend test, it'll fail on a single thread, the rest will keep going just fine, and a few more will fail around the 2-4hr mark.

One interesting thing is, I currently am running the Biostar TA890FXE board, which has memtest built in... on my previous memory it would run fine, but on this new memory, when I try to run it, it'll stall at loading NVRAM and won't go past there, so I haven't been able to run memtest.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## GanjaSMK

A) The RAM could have compatibility issues with that board.
B) You might need more voltage, CPU, CPU/NB, RAM, combo of all three.
C) If a P95 thread fails you need to find out where it failed; or better yet run custom tests to isolate the components.


----------



## christoph

here with AMD when we talk about NB is always the CPU-NB

when e talk about the Motherboard NB, we specify IS the NB of the motherboard...


----------



## ht_addict

I'm going to let Prime run all night but so far so good. All I had to do was up my HT Link voltage a notch. Temps are nice and cool since I lapped the CPU and H70.


----------



## richie_2010

First off: make sure you have adequate cooling! The on-die CPU sensor is not accurate and tends to be roughly 10C below the temperatures read at the motherboard socket. The temperature max listed by AMD is 62C, but with the inaccuracy of the on-die sensor, it's hard to say exactly. They tend to run more stable than other older Phenom II at higher temperatures
(from the front page

hi ive read through pages of this thread but cant really see what im looking for unless im completly blind, i have the 1055t 95watt version under my h50 and the attachment is what i get temps just basic browsing the cpu shows as 30-33 degrees is this right or is it 20-23 or 40-43, im just so confused, ive reseated twice abnd get the same.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010;12886968*
> First off: make sure you have adequate cooling! The on-die CPU sensor is not accurate and tends to be roughly 10C below the temperatures read at the motherboard socket. The temperature max listed by AMD is 62C, but with the inaccuracy of the on-die sensor, it's hard to say exactly. They tend to run more stable than other older Phenom II at higher temperatures
> (from the front page
> 
> hi ive read through pages of this thread but cant really see what im looking for unless im completly blind, i have the 1055t 95watt version under my h50 and the attachment is what i get temps *just basic browsing the cpu shows as* *30-33* degrees is this right or is it 20-23 or 40-43, im just so confused, ive reseated twice abnd get the same.


Assuming that your socket sensor is fine (which it probably is) and that AIDA is getting a correct/accurate (as much as it can be with software) reading, the 'CPU' temp is what you're looking to monitor. Not the 'core' temperatures.


----------



## richie_2010

do i have 2 add 10C on to it


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


do i have 2 add 10C on to it


No. Adding 10c to the 'cores' is what people are referring to, not the 'CPU Socket' temps.

Just go by the CPU socket temps and be sure they match or closely match what your BIOS reports as CPU temp.


----------



## jesse1053

4.0 GHz +








FSB/Multiplier: 298 MHz X 13.5
CPU Speed: 4023 MHz
NB Speed: 2681 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.525 V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4125 V
RAM Speed: 1589 MHz
Motherboard: Asus M4N75TD
Model: 95W


----------



## Mule928

Board suggestions

I have an Asus M4A78T-E & have tweaked forever & managed 3.99 with good but not perfect stability. 3.92 is as fast as it will go with prefect stability. Would another board make a difference? It seems like Crosshairs & Gigabyte UD-3's are at the top of the list. Any thoughts on how much difference one of these would make?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesse1053;12895171*
> 4.0 GHz +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSB/Multiplier: 298 MHz X 13.5
> CPU Speed: 4023 MHz
> NB Speed: 2681 MHz
> CPU Voltage: 1.525 V
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4125 V
> RAM Speed: 1589 MHz
> Motherboard: Asus M4N75TD
> Model: 95W


Nice, another 95W model. I do however find it somewhat sad that you need a full .1V more than me at the same clock even though you have a 95W and I a 125W







you may be able to reduce that voltage if you can get the CPU to run cooler (i.e. push pull or new cooler); with a different cooler (Xiggy DK) I needed 1.475V for 4Ghz and loaded at closer to 50C core/60C CPU. Phenom II likes it cool.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12925208*
> Nice, another 95W model. I do however find it somewhat sad that you need a full .1V more than me at the same clock even though you have a 95W and I a 125W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may be able to reduce that voltage if you can get the CPU to run cooler (i.e. push pull or new cooler); with a different cooler (Xiggy DK) I needed 1.475V for 4Ghz and loaded at closer to 50C core/60C CPU. Phenom II likes it cool.


nah, it must be the motherboard....


----------



## killeraxemannic

FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 4.0 Ghz
NB Speed: 2800 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.39V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3V
RAM Speed: 1600 Mhz
Motherboard: GA-890FXA-UD5
Model: 125w


----------



## snitzle_iii

am i oc too hard. i will run handbreak and about 3mins it will crash, but i can run prime95 for hour+ without errors
edit: or could it be heating too fast. i have it set to auto. it jumps from 26-55 in that time, but i dont see it jump any higher then locks up. i am airstreaming some tv to a friend so i cant reproduce the error with cpu fan set to max


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*


am i oc too hard. i will run handbreak and about 3mins it will crash, but i can run prime95 for hour+ without errors
edit: or could it be heating too fast. i have it set to auto. it jumps from 26-55 in that time, but i dont see it jump any higher then locks up. i am airstreaming some tv to a friend so i cant reproduce the error with cpu fan set to max










Something isn't stable. It could be your RAM, it could be your OC. There are better stress testers than Prime95 for this CPU.


----------



## christoph

try LinX


----------



## christoph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*


FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 4.0 Ghz
NB Speed: 2800 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.39V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3V
RAM Speed: 1600 Mhz
Motherboard: GA-890FXA-UD5
Model: 125w



nice, good voltages, is it REALLY stable?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph;12931752*
> nice, good voltages, is it REALLY stable?


Its an hour OCCT and linX stable. Have not had any issues with it and had it this way for a month.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;12935657*
> Its an hour OCCT and linX stable. Have not had any issues with it and had it this way for a month.


well. don't have mine at that speed yet, but think that Thuban's needs more than a few hours to be really stable, some say that at least 8 hours, I think is too much, but whatever works good


----------



## Coldplayer

can someone help me out. Got a UD5 upgraded from a 770T-UD3P and i didnt really want to clock it that high until now. I used to have my 1055 at 4ghz on the 770T now the highest i can get it is 3.6ghz at stock volts.. Ive tried increaesing the volts to 1.4 and 1.425 to try to get to 3.85 (i used to have it at 4ghz on 1.4v)...but no dice. Tried putting CPU-NB voltage up. Tried upping dram voltage and loosening the ram timings. Tried going from f6 to f4 bios. Cooling is fine.

Ideas?


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldplayer;12942760*
> can someone help me out. Got a UD5 upgraded from a 770T-UD3P and i didnt really want to clock it that high until now. I used to have my 1055 at 4ghz on the 770T now the highest i can get it is 3.6ghz at stock volts.. Ive tried increaesing the volts to 1.4 and 1.425 to try to get to 3.85 (i used to have it at 4ghz on 1.4v)...but no dice. Tried putting CPU-NB voltage up. Tried upping dram voltage and loosening the ram timings. Tried going from f6 to f4 bios. Cooling is fine.
> 
> Ideas?


what's the speed of the RAM, and what voltage you used for the cpu-nb?


----------



## Coldplayer

umm 1524mhz (stock is 1600)..ive loosened the timings. Ive tried from 1.1v to 1.3v on the cpu nb and sitll hasnt helped


----------



## snitzle_iii

i keep getting bsod in the middle of the night. went to bed at 4am, woke up at 10am and computer is in the stupid log in screen

error msg
"Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
OS Version:6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:9f
BCP1:00000003
BCP2:86BAC030
BCP3:83164AE0
BCP4:881EC798
OS Version:6_1_7600
Service Pack:0_0
Product:256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\033111-23103-01.dmp
C:\Users\Eric\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-69638-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt"

please assist


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph;12931738*
> try LinX


idk whats with my computer but it wont run linx;

CPU-3710mhz
FSB-265
cpu ratio-14
DRAM-10700mhz
CP U/NB-2385mhz
HT-2120
vCPU-1.45
vCPU/NB-1.45
Ram-6-6-6-24-20-1T @1.5v under clock from 1333 to 1060



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ran a 2hour occt

http://flickcabin.com/public/viewset/23789


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*


idk whats with my computer but it wont run linx;

CPU-3710mhz
FSB-265 
cpu ratio-14
DRAM-10700mhz
CP U/NB-2385mhz
HT-2120
vCPU-1.45
vCPU/NB-1.45
Ram-6-6-6-24-20-1T @1.5v under clock from 1333 to 1060


Did you disable the Turbo feature in the BIOS? Disable anything that clocks the CPU back when Idle in the BIOS? Read the first page of this thread for info.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

FSB/Multiplier: 275 /14
CPU Speed: 3.86
NB Speed: 2750
CPU Voltage: 1.4v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.2v
RAM Speed: DDR3 7-7-7-21 @1100mhz (downlocked)
Motherboard: Crosshair FORMULA IV
Model: 125


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldplayer;12945686*
> umm 1524mhz (stock is 1600)..ive loosened the timings. Ive tried from 1.1v to 1.3v on the cpu nb and sitll hasnt helped


but you still got 8 GB is it 4 x 2GB or 2 x 4GB??

try either with 1.36v on CPU-NB or with lower RAM speed, lower than 1400 MHz,

and the timings, try TRFC at 160, and command rate at 2...


----------



## christoph

snitzle_iii;

try adding voltage to the RAM, like 1.54v

OCCT won't stress the RAM at the test...

try 6-7-6-24-*30*


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict;12952531*
> Did you disable the Turbo feature in the BIOS? Disable anything that clocks the CPU back when Idle in the BIOS? Read the first page of this thread for info.


ive been able to run linx before in teh past, idk why it wont run. turbo is disable the only thing i have enable is that thign that allows for virtualbox, will add + to ram


----------



## Coldplayer

i have 2x4gb


----------



## Mule928

Wrung some more speed out of my rig.
13.5X300 4.05
NB 3000
HT 2100
Mem 1600 999 27 40 2t
Runs all tests well except Intellburn
Temp is 55-56 at 100%

Had to turn the voltages up high to do this but temps are still good.
Passmark is 2610
Cinebench is 7.21 & 53.58

My little chip is overcoming my marginal board.


----------



## joeyac02

finally just hit 4.0!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1753141


----------



## ht_addict

Just trying a long shot at 4.2Ghz now that I have watercooling. I succeeded in booting into Win7 putting CPU to 1.55v and CPU-NB to 1.45. Started IBT but the system rebooted. No BSOD, just a reboot. Is this a voltage issue or memory timming issue?


----------



## andydabeast

I have the 1055T and I have some basic knowledge on overclocking but I am too afraid to change anything without knowing what I am doing. I know how to access the bios and I have looked at my options in there. I have the amd overdrive utility, cpuid hardware monitor, and MSI's "overclocking center".

what I am looking to do is just a mild overclock to like 3.3GHz (from the stock 2.8). I look at all the members on the first page and they screwed with the voltages and stuff which I would rather just leave alone. Would it be safe and stable to just alter ONLY the FSB up a bit or do I have to turn down the north bridge and mess with voltages?

I am trying to learn here so maybe later ill get into more complex stuff but for now I would rather do something simple.....

MSI 770-g45
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134
corsair 8gb DDR3 @1333 (4gb x2)
gtx460
WD caviar black 1tb

thanks!


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andydabeast*


I have the 1055T and I have some basic knowledge on overclocking but I am too afraid to change anything without knowing what I am doing. I know how to access the bios and I have looked at my options in there. I have the amd overdrive utility, cpuid hardware monitor, and MSI's "overclocking center".

what I am looking to do is just a mild overclock to like 3.3GHz (from the stock 2.8). I look at all the members on the first page and they screwed with the voltages and stuff which I would rather just leave alone. Would it be safe and stable to just alter ONLY the FSB up a bit or do I have to turn down the north bridge and mess with voltages?

I am trying to learn here so maybe later ill get into more complex stuff but for now I would rather do something simple.....

MSI 770-g45
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134
corsair 8gb DDR3 @1333 (4gb x2)
gtx460
WD caviar black 1tb

thanks!


Playing with your FSB will probably lead to a need to up the voltage on the CPU and CPU-NB. It inevitable.


----------



## LowFlyR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ht_addict*


Playing with your FSB will probably lead to a need to up the voltage on the CPU and CPU-NB. It inevitable.


For mild overclock you don't need to touch the voltage (at least I didn't). I have mine at 3,7GHz with std voltage. Of course I did disable turbo.


----------



## christoph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andydabeast*


I have the 1055T and I have some basic knowledge on overclocking but I am too afraid to change anything without knowing what I am doing. I know how to access the bios and I have looked at my options in there. I have the amd overdrive utility, cpuid hardware monitor, and MSI's "overclocking center".

what I am looking to do is just a mild overclock to like 3.3GHz (from the stock 2.8). I look at all the members on the first page and they screwed with the voltages and stuff which I would rather just leave alone. Would it be safe and stable to just alter ONLY the FSB up a bit or do I have to turn down the north bridge and mess with voltages?

I am trying to learn here so maybe later ill get into more complex stuff but for now I would rather do something simple.....

MSI 770-g45
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134
corsair 8gb DDR3 @1333 (4gb x2)
gtx460
WD caviar black 1tb

thanks!



don't ever use a software for overclocking, you can use it ONLY for monitoring


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast;13031796*
> I have the 1055T and I have some basic knowledge on overclocking but I am too afraid to change anything without knowing what I am doing. I know how to access the bios and I have looked at my options in there. I have the amd overdrive utility, cpuid hardware monitor, and MSI's "overclocking center".
> 
> what I am looking to do is just a mild overclock to like 3.3GHz (from the stock 2.8). I look at all the members on the first page and they screwed with the voltages and stuff which I would rather just leave alone. Would it be safe and stable to just alter ONLY the FSB up a bit or do I have to turn down the north bridge and mess with voltages?
> 
> I am trying to learn here so maybe later ill get into more complex stuff but for now I would rather do something simple.....
> 
> MSI 770-g45
> ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
> corsair 8gb DDR3 @1333 (4gb x2)
> gtx460
> WD caviar black 1tb
> 
> thanks!


I was able to hit 3.5ghz on stock volts. You don't need to up the volts. Your worst case scenario without touching voltage is that your comp won't boot into windows (or post), in which case, your BIOS should default back to stock settings after it realized it crashed.

Do some more reading so you know what you are doing and feel more comfortable adjusting with the settings. There is a wealth of information on the AMD CPU forum.


----------



## andydabeast

thanks for the advice I found this article

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t-overclocking_4.html#sect0

so I went into bios and set the core voltage to 1.349 and my dimm voltage to 1.5(thats my ram recommended) I also made the FSB 215 and changed the dimm ratio to be just under my 1333. I am now running prime95 maxing out at 39c on the cores at 3.01GHz. turbo and cool n quiet are off btw.

BUT cpuz says that my voltage is around 1.42 while prime95 is running! there must be a setting in the bios that I missed that has to do with auto voltages. HW Monitor also says that its at 1.42. anyone know why?

When I go up to 3.3GHz ill keep a close eye on that voltage...

ALRIGHT went to 3.3 (236FSB) and did some other little tweeks my HT frequency is 2124MHz and I turned the voltages off of auto-
cpu- 1.349
cpu NB- 1.169
MB- 1.149

but my core voltage is still hovering around 1.42 with prime95 running... ill let that go all night... anyone see anything wrong?


----------



## andydabeast

Yeaaa so my mobo is fried. After an hour of prime95 the comp shut off with the power button flashing and would not turn on. My friend helped me do all the tests like clearing the CMOS and taking the mobo out with just the ram CPU and psu plugged in and it does not post. I think it was the voltage.... Must have gone up after I left it or something. Any thoughts?


----------



## christoph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andydabeast*


Yeaaa so my movie is fried. After an hour of prime95 the comp shut off with the power button flashing and would not turn on. My friend helped me do all the tests like clearing the CMOS and taking the mobo out with just the ram CPU and psu plugged in and it does not post. I think it was the voltage.... Must have gone up after I left it or something. Any thoughts?











hmmm, so you did clear the bios?

try with different RAM...

or at least one stick at a time, does it gives you some beeps?

that's why I said, don't use soft for overclocking, it always mess up the voltages.


----------



## andydabeast

yea cleared bios. I only used bios to make changes and stopped even opening amd overdrive a while ago. I did not try with diff ram or only one stick. No beeps lights or anything. A fan moves like a milimeter but that's it...


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast;13044375*
> yea cleared bios. I only used bios to make changes and stopped even opening amd overdrive a while ago. I did not try with diff ram or only one stick. No beeps lights or anything. A fan moves like a milimeter but that's it...


If it does not beep, then it could be the MOBO that I doubt to be

try different RAM,

AMD overdrive is "known" to mess up with the systems, it happened to me, I had a burn CPU along with one RAM stick, I didn't touch nothing on the AMD overdrive, I only opened to chech the temps, and when I hit the Close button, bang...

at first I didn't know what was it, until several users came up asking the same question, and we notice that there was one thing in common


----------



## Mule928

My cpu v is 1.575, NB is 1.55, ram is 1.74 & it will run prime 95 till Jesus comes. I can't imagine that your settings smoked that board.


----------



## Devilmaypoop

Is the list still being updated? If it is, here is mine:

FSB/Multiplier:275/11
CPU Speed:3025 Mhz
NB Speed:2750 Mhz
CPU Voltage:1.15v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.225v
RAM Speed: 1100 Mhz DDR3
Motherboard:M4A79XTD EVO
Model: 125W


----------



## Mule928

New best.

















This looks like the fastest M4A78T-E on the list.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mule928*


New best.

















This looks like the fastest M4A78T-E on the list.


That's a lot of voltage. You're on an air cooler and you're pushing the limits of voltage with it especially on air. In general people recommend lower than 1.55v on air and usually less than 1.5~.

However, having said all that - if you have no problems with it - by all means enjoy your pumped up voltage and speed.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


That's a lot of voltage. You're on an air cooler and you're pushing the limits of voltage with it especially on air. In general people recommend lower than 1.55v on air and usually less than 1.5~.

However, having said all that - if you have no problems with it - by all means enjoy your pumped up voltage and speed.










CPU Z was reporting voltage at 1.15. Now it says 1.62. It's set at 1.575. Idles at 28-32 depending on room temp. Maxes out at 46-53 depending on room temp.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mule928*


My cpu v is 1.575, NB is 1.55, ram is 1.74 & it will run prime 95 till Jesus comes. I can't imagine that your settings smoked that board.


in the bios all my voltages was set to auto and when i highlighted one of them it showed the min and max of that voltage. for cpu the max was 2.01. I found out that the 4pin cpu power port on the mobo is the part that failed so I think that while I was gone the voltage went up too high. i wrote down what all my bios settings were before i applied them.

AMD cool n quiet --disabled
C1E support --disabled
FSB --236
OC Stepping --disabled
ratio --14x
CPU NB ratio --9x
AMD turbo --disabled
unlock cores --disabled
ACC --disabled
CPU core --manual (all cores enabled)
auto overclock --disabled
FSB/dram ratio --1:2.66
dram frequency --1259
HT link speed --9x
frequency--2124

voltages
CPU --1.349
CPU NB--1.169
dram --1.5
NB --1.149

despite my settings in the bios, the voltage appeared to be fluctuating but stable at around 1.42 for the cpu during prime95. I should have figured out why it wasn't obeying my bios command.... I am still new to this so any other thoughts as to what could have gone wrong?

thanks


----------



## andydabeast

bump


----------



## ht_addict

Just cracked 4.2 GHz:band:. Been stable running Prime95 and Prime95(64bit) at the same time for the last 16hrs. I ran one in torture test(blend) and the other torture test(In Place Large) for max heat and to cover all bases. Going to leave her running overnight for a full 24hrs.

ht_addict
Phenom 1055T(300x14)
Rasa RX240 Watercooling
Idle: 19oC
Load: 44oC Max
Gskil CL7 ECO 1600 @ 9-9-9-24-33-1T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772320


----------



## toX0rz

Tried to OC my 1055T yesterday and I'm either doing something wrong or I got the worst sample ever.

Various OC results across forums and reviews show that literally EVERY 1055T can reach 3,5 GHz @ standard Vcore, a decent number even manage to run 3700 without voltage increase.

However when I OC'd it to 3500 yesteday, Windows wouldn't even boot with Vcore set to 1,4V. (bluescreen + restart).

Thats ridicolous seeing as most people here run 3,5GHz @ 1,3V or even less when looking at the list in first post.

Anyway, I then decided to set Vcore to Auto and it worked.
However, the Auto setting runs the 3,5 GHz at an insane 1,6V (sometimes jumping down to 1,508).

HT, NB or RAM can't be the problem since I set all multipliers down and everything is running within specifications.

Any ideas? Or is it just an insanely bad Phenom sample? (also I read standard Vcore is 1,35 on the 1055T, mine however runs at 1,375 - 1,475 @ stock clocks when set to Auto.)

Mainboard is an Asus Crosshair II Formula btw.


----------



## Mule928

Mine needs volts to run. Maybe if I had a crosshair it would be different. I KNOW that voltage reporting is flaky. But I also know that temps are stable & good. Mine DEFINITELY won't go 3.8 on 1.4.


----------



## Crag

will i think i`m late here but i have this question
for my 1055t what is now the top MoBo (what ever the price is) for it considering 2 AMD GPUs and a PCIe sound card?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag;13180028*
> will i think i`m late here but i have this question
> for my 1055t what is now the top MoBo (what ever the price is) for it considering 2 AMD GPUs and a PCIe sound card?


Crosshair IV is the current king. But honestly, with bulldozer coming soon, I'd just stick with that 870 of yours for now and buy an AM3+ board which can take the 1055 as well. If you do want a good board for only 2 GPUs, get the same board I have - the ASUS M4A89GTD PRO. Works great for my needs.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toX0rz;13171987*
> Tried to OC my 1055T yesterday and I'm either doing something wrong or I got the worst sample ever.
> 
> Various OC results across forums and reviews show that literally EVERY 1055T can reach 3,5 GHz @ standard Vcore, a decent number even manage to run 3700 without voltage increase.
> 
> However when I OC'd it to 3500 yesteday, Windows wouldn't even boot with Vcore set to 1,4V. (bluescreen + restart).
> 
> Thats ridicolous seeing as most people here run 3,5GHz @ 1,3V or even less when looking at the list in first post.
> 
> Anyway, I then decided to set Vcore to Auto and it worked.
> However, the Auto setting runs the 3,5 GHz at an insane 1,6V (sometimes jumping down to 1,508).
> 
> HT, NB or RAM can't be the problem since I set all multipliers down and everything is running within specifications.
> 
> Any ideas? Or is it just an insanely bad Phenom sample? (also I read standard Vcore is 1,35 on the 1055T, mine however runs at 1,375 - 1,475 @ stock clocks when set to Auto.)
> 
> Mainboard is an Asus Crosshair II Formula btw.


Did you disable TURBO CORE?


----------



## loafer987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andydabeast*


Yeaaa so my mobo is fried. After an hour of prime95 the comp shut off with the power button flashing and would not turn on. My friend helped me do all the tests like clearing the CMOS and taking the mobo out with just the ram CPU and psu plugged in and it does not post. I think it was the voltage.... Must have gone up after I left it or something. Any thoughts?










If you are running an MSI motherboard then this doesn't surprise me at all. MSI boards have weak power sources and what you described is exactly what happened to my 790FX-GD70. I just got mine back from warranty like 2 days ago. All of the 7XX series chip sets weren't designed around x6 phenoms and the extra 2 cores put enough strain on our the power portion of the motherboard to cook em. 770-G45 boards are extremely notorious for this even at stock clock speeds with an x6.

My board reports stock voltage for my 1055T to be 1.45V. Must be a weak chip. I am having troubles breaking 4.05GHZ and have given up as it killed my last board. I am waiting on an asus crosshair V (990FX) before I try again. 
Stable for 24hrs of prime and about 2 days of Starcraft 2 before she cooked.
4.05 GHZ 1.51V CPU 1.35V NB
300 FSB
2700 NB
2100 HT
MSI 790FX-GD70 (P.O.S. do not ever buy MSI) 770-G45 before it was trash too.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741331


----------



## CHez

Haha wow... almost just had a heart attack. I was playing around with my Aerocool Touch fan controler on my case and turned the speed down on my fans cuz i was getting a bit annoyed. Then i left the room to go get some coffee and came back to CoreTemp showing 67C on my 1055T (max temp is ~64C). I forgot i was folding with the window hidden. even at 67C for over 5 min my 1055T did not slow down. still at 3.93GHz. I cranked the fans back up and its back down to 53C now.

TL: DR - 1055T Core temp hit 67C cuz i turned the fans down while folding. No fail.


----------



## christoph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHez*


Haha wow... almost just had a heart attack. I was playing around with my Aerocool Touch fan controler on my case and turned the speed down on my fans cuz i was getting a bit annoyed. Then i left the room to go get some coffee and came back to CoreTemp showing 67C on my 1055T (max temp is ~64C). I forgot i was folding with the window hidden. even at 67C for over 5 min my 1055T did not slow down. still at 3.93GHz. I cranked the fans back up and its back down to 53C now.

TL: DR - 1055T Core temp hit 67C cuz i turned the fans down while folding. No fail.



well at least we know is not that weak...


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loafer987*


If you are running an MSI motherboard then this doesn't surprise me at all. MSI boards have weak power sources and what you described is exactly what happened to my 790FX-GD70. I just got mine back from warranty like 2 days ago. All of the 7XX series chip sets weren't designed around x6 phenoms and the extra 2 cores put enough strain on our the power portion of the motherboard to cook em. 770-G45 boards are extremely notorious for this even at stock clock speeds with an x6.

My board reports stock voltage for my 1055T to be 1.45V. Must be a weak chip. I am having troubles breaking 4.05GHZ and have given up as it killed my last board. I am waiting on an asus crosshair V (990FX) before I try again. 
Stable for 24hrs of prime and about 2 days of Starcraft 2 before she cooked.
4.05 GHZ 1.51V CPU 1.35V NB
300 FSB
2700 NB
2100 HT
MSI 790FX-GD70 (P.O.S. do not ever buy MSI) 770-G45 before it was trash too.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741331


I got my RMA back today, and it is the 770-g45. I don't want to do crazy overclocking, just like 3.3GHz. should I even bother to attempt this on this board? I want to do some research on the "easy overclock switches" too...


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andydabeast*


I get my RMA back today, and it could be a later model msi board, or the 770-g45. I don't want to do crazy overclocking, just like 3.3GHz. should I even bother to attempt this on any msi 700 series board?


go for it, I can run at 3.4ghz undervolted


----------



## christoph

hmmm

with the hexacore at stock speed that motherboard is going bye bye


----------



## loafer987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast;13264447*
> I got my RMA back today, and it is the 770-g45. I don't want to do crazy overclocking, just like 3.3GHz. should I even bother to attempt this on this board? I want to do some research on the "easy overclock switches" too...


Dont overclock without adding cooling (ie. ramsinks to the power phases.) I found that if you shut off the green power control of those motherboards they are far more stable just in general. This is in the bois. While ur add it shut off the LED's in the same section of the bios. I had my x4 905e overclocked to 3.75ghz on that board with no issues. But 6 cores and MSI boards are notoriously bad together.

[







[/URL]


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loafer987*


Dont overclock without adding cooling (ie. ramsinks to the power phases.) I found that if you shut off the green power control of those motherboards they are far more stable just in general. This is in the bois. While ur add it shut off the LED's in the same section of the bios. I had my x4 905e overclocked to 3.75ghz on that board with no issues. But 6 cores and MSI boards are notoriously bad together.

[







[/URL]


I ran prime 95 just to see how it was in stock settings. nothing altered. cpu voltage was usually around 1.35. What I found to be interesting is that the voltage spikes with no load on it after I stopped prime95 up to 1.45. 
What is this about "ramsinks"?


----------



## andydabeast

WOW your right loafer987 my friend has a digital thermometer and I checked out those mosfets that you circled while in prime95 and one got up to 77C. I think I shall invest in this before overclocking- 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835708011
nothing else on the board was getting too hot to be concerned about.


----------



## loafer987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andydabeast*


WOW your right loafer987 my friend has a digital thermometer and I checked out those mosfets that you circled while in prime95 and one got up to 77C. I think I shall invest in this before overclocking- 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835708011
nothing else on the board was getting too hot to be concerned about.


1.35V -1.45v is the working range of the cpu. with a really good power supply and motherboard your "vdroop" should never be more than .02v. Mine set in bios is 1.49 to hit 3.9ghz and this using CPUID hardware monitor that 1.49v reads as 1.47v. There is technical voltage/amperage reasoning for this but just take the basics. Unless your amd cool and quiet feature is turned on or something similar your vdroop should not be that bad. I would check what your 12v power is like under load. if +12 varies more than 8-10% your powersupply could be the source of your issues.

Also 77*C is way too much for those chips. Mine with the 790FX-GD70 heatsink on the never go over 50*C. If you look at a picture of any high end motherboard you'll notice they all have heatsinks on those chips.

This motherboard is a good example of excessive cooling of those chips.
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...S&promoid=1320

Those heatsinks you found look like they would be a good bet.
Hope I helped you out!


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loafer987;13275250*
> 1.35V -1.45v is the working range of the cpu. with a really good power supply and motherboard your "vdroop" should never be more than .02v. Mine set in bios is 1.49 to hit 3.9ghz and this using CPUID hardware monitor that 1.49v reads as 1.47v. There is technical voltage/amperage reasoning for this but just take the basics. Unless your amd cool and quiet feature is turned on or something similar your vdroop should not be that bad. I would check what your 12v power is like under load. if +12 varies more than 8-10% your powersupply could be the source of your issues.
> 
> Also 77*C is way too much for those chips. Mine with the 790FX-GD70 heatsink on the never go over 50*C. If you look at a picture of any high end motherboard you'll notice they all have heatsinks on those chips.
> 
> Those heatsinks you found look like they would be a good bet.
> Hope I helped you out!


Yes you sure did help... I can't believe MSI makes the 770-g45 look so overclockable when running my 1055t (which they say is compatible) on stock settings is nearly burning out those chips... its a cheap board and when I overclock after I have the heatsinks I will just have to keep an eye on it...

I disabled cool n quiet and my non-load voltage is stable now btw

thanks!


----------



## test tube

thread updated


----------



## loafer987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube;13281093*
> thread updated


How come I didn't get added


----------



## loafer987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loafer987;13193677*
> If you are running an MSI motherboard then this doesn't surprise me at all. MSI boards have weak power sources and what you described is exactly what happened to my 790FX-GD70. I just got mine back from warranty like 2 days ago. All of the 7XX series chip sets weren't designed around x6 phenoms and the extra 2 cores put enough strain on our the power portion of the motherboard to cook em. 770-G45 boards are extremely notorious for this even at stock clock speeds with an x6.
> 
> My board reports stock voltage for my 1055T to be 1.45V. Must be a weak chip. I am having troubles breaking 4.05GHZ and have given up as it killed my last board. I am waiting on an asus crosshair V (990FX) before I try again.
> Stable for 24hrs of prime and about 2 days of Starcraft 2 before she cooked.
> 4.05 GHZ 1.51V CPU 1.35V NB
> 300 FSB
> 2700 NB
> 2100 HT
> MSI 790FX-GD70 (P.O.S. do not ever buy MSI) 770-G45 before it was trash too.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741331


Please?


----------



## andydabeast

I set the core voltage in bios to 1.301 but under load of prime95 but it goes up to 1.375 and hovers around 1.365. turbo and cool n quiet are turned off so I don't know why its going up under load... is this normal?? Everything else is stock btw. with no load its around 1.32.


----------



## andydabeast

I got those mosfet heat-sinks on and they are chillin around 50c and the highest I saw was 56c.

In regardes to the voltage in the bios when i lower the vcore it is highlighted in red with 1.29 or lower... judging by the chart at the start of this thread I can go much lower than that, but why does my bios show it red? anyone know? v10.7 on MSI 770-g45


----------



## Pao

It's just where the MB Manufacturer set the limits for it to warn people. It's not that your chip can't do it, but by doing that they can easily scare off people who don't necessarily know what they are doing and by all means probably shouldn't be tinkering with things like vCore.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

So I'm OCing a 1055t for a friend of mine, and I'm able to get 16.5x multiplier in BIOS. Is this uh, normal?


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13358815*
> So I'm OCing a 1055t for a friend of mine, and I'm able to get 16.5x multiplier in BIOS. Is this uh, normal?


thats what the turbo boost multiplier is, are you sure you are looking at the right one? what mobo?


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao;13355814*
> It's just where the MB Manufacturer set the limits for it to warn people. It's not that your chip can't do it, but by doing that they can easily scare off people who don't necessarily know what they are doing and by all means probably shouldn't be tinkering with things like vCore.


yea i have it set to 1.20v in bios now (which is in the red) and under load it gets to 1.26v. looks like it will always be about .06v above what I put it at.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andydabeast*


thats what the turbo boost multiplier is, are you sure you are looking at the right one? what mobo?


790XTA-UD4, and nope, it shows up under the CPU clock multiplier as well.


----------



## NFL

Happy to say that I have one en-route...will overclock the snot out of it upon arrival


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


790XTA-UD4, and nope, it shows up under the CPU clock multiplier as well.










I guess your friend is just a lucky man! I don't know....


----------



## Devilmaypoop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


790XTA-UD4, and nope, it shows up under the CPU clock multiplier as well.










Completely normal. If you actually set it to 16.5 it will just be 14 when you boot.


----------



## smash_mouth01

I have been tinkering around with my overclock, as we know the 1055T has a locked multi of 14x so I have to use the CPU Clock/FSB to OC.

This is where it gets interesting:

OK I have Overclocked to 3.5 GHz using 1.2250v on the cpu and a FSB of 250 MHz and the NB voltage of 1.180-1.38v.

with the ram divider of 6.66x with the result of 1665 MHz on the ram and that was fine.

But now that I am looking to up the CPU Clock/fsb more I have to lower the Ram divider to compensate.

So I have:

CPU Clock: 260MHz
NBv:1.38v

cpu: 2860 MHz
cpu multi:11x (for stability)
cpu v: 1.2500v

ram: 1040 MHz
divider: 4x
ramv:1.65v(stock)
timming: 8-8-8-24-34 (stock)

now every time I boot I get a message along these lines:










Now how do I get about this, I know it has to do with ram and timmings. But what would be the best way?

I have had a thought that it may just be the speed of the ram, so would I be right in thinking that I go to the next highest CPU Clock that allows me near 1600 MHz speed but on the 4x divider.

Or are the speeds associated with ram built in speeds eg: 800,1066,1333,1600 and if it doesn't match it will allways give me this message?

The reason I find this odd is that it was happy at

1665 MHz on 6.66x with the CPU Clock at 250MHz
1599 MHz on 6.66x with the CPU Clock at 240MHz

also it was fine at stock:

1600 Mhz on 8x with the CPU Clock at 200MHz

But as soon as I drop lower than 6.66x it chucks a fit any which way, even with everything else set as close to stock bar the CPU Clock as humanly possible.

Any idea's guys ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I had that issue too. Loosening up my CAS timings fixed it.


----------



## toX0rz

I can't see how the timings are supposed to be the cause.
Shouldnt a lower clock on the memory actually allow for tighter timings?
Or am I seeing something wrong?


----------



## Biokinetica

Could this club be expanded to the entire thuban family?


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biokinetica;13376697*
> Could this club be expanded to the entire thuban family?


given that there's over 400 pages on this just for the 1055t I think you should get your own thread lol


----------



## Biokinetica

I don't see the logic in that.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biokinetica*


I don't see the logic in that.


make a 1090t owners club


----------



## andydabeast

so how would I know if my cpu was undervolted? bluescreen during prime95?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I had that issue too. Loosening up my CAS timings fixed it.


OK, this is different.......

I would of thought that since I had to lower the speed due to the CPU Clock being increased that the RAM would of been fine at their original 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-34.

Also could the increase of the CPU Clock be putting extra stress on the IMC, would it be worth it to increase the CPU/NB?


----------



## Guldan

I have corsair XMS 1333 @ 8-8-8-24/1T
1055T Chip 250 FSB * 14 Multi = 3.5Ghz
Mobo = Asus m4a78t-e

Vcore @ 1.425, everything else AUTO (all cooling/c1 garbage OFF)

I thought it was stable but I keep getting rounding errors! I should be able to get way higher then 3.5Ghz too! whats going on? ALWAYS rounding errors using BLENDS on prime95.

FFT seems to have no issue.

I tried raising CPU/NB, DRAM, Loosen timings or all at once yet im still unstable! I even had to lower to 245 FSB even though I used to be fine @ 250.

Currently I'm 35c CPU, 39c Mobo (Cpu can fluctuate from 31-36, mobo 37-41 @ idle)

My voltage values in AIDA64 are 1.47v CPU Core, 1.65 DIMM, is that accurate?

Also I'm running 4 fans.. 1 rear exhaust (on the radiator), 1 top exit, 1 bottom intake, 1 front intake.

Edit: CPU @ Full load = 52c, Mobo @ 41c
Edit2: I raised CPU Volt to 1.4375, DRAM @ 1.6v and it's stable so far. Maybe its not my ram and my chip wants voltage? 1.4375 seems high for 3.5Ghz


----------



## Biokinetica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast;13381652*
> make a 1090t owners club


I haven't been here long enough for that. Besides, these are all basically the same chip. Having different clubs for the same thing running around is illogical.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guldan*


I have corsair XMS 1333 @ 8-8-8-24/1T
1055T Chip 250 FSB * 14 Multi = 3.5Ghz
Mobo = Asus m4a78t-e

Vcore @ 1.425, everything else AUTO (all cooling/c1 garbage OFF)

I thought it was stable but I keep getting rounding errors! I should be able to get way higher then 3.5Ghz too! whats going on? ALWAYS rounding errors using BLENDS on prime95.

FFT seems to have no issue.

I tried raising CPU/NB, DRAM, Loosen timings or all at once yet im still unstable! I even had to lower to 245 FSB even though I used to be fine @ 250.

Currently I'm 35c CPU, 39c Mobo (Cpu can fluctuate from 31-36, mobo 37-41 @ idle)

My voltage values in AIDA64 are 1.47v CPU Core, 1.65 DIMM, is that accurate?

Also I'm running 4 fans.. 1 rear exhaust (on the radiator), 1 top exit, 1 bottom intake, 1 front intake.

Edit: CPU @ Full load = 52c, Mobo @ 41c
Edit2: I raised CPU Volt to 1.4375, DRAM @ 1.6v and it's stable so far. Maybe its not my ram and my chip wants voltage? 1.4375 seems high for 3.5Ghz


If your rig is anything like mine, you need to get over 1.5v for the CPU if you want any speed. I'm at 1.5625 at the moment & running @3.98. 1.55 on the NB to run @ 2940. Voltage cannot be sustained by this board when the load is applied (as best I can tell).


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mule928*


If your rig is anything like mine, you need to get over 1.5v for the CPU if you want any speed. I'm at 1.5625 at the moment & running @3.98. 1.55 on the NB to run @ 2940. Voltage cannot be sustained by this board when the load is applied (as best I can tell).


how do you know if your undervolted?


----------



## junsunn

Usually you BSOD when you try priming, or like my motherboard, it just doesn't boot up at all.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biokinetica;13420228*
> I haven't been here long enough for that. Besides, these are all basically the same chip. Having different clubs for the same thing running around is illogical.


http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/751576-1090t-owners-club.html


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

My system keeps randomly freezing sometimes before windows even starts to boot, or im looking in the bios or after 15 mins of watching a film.. once i get the right restart it can run for hours and hours :S Im thinking its the memory and ive tried all sorts from changing all my bios settings to default to changing the timings to standard myself.. dunno what else to try..


----------



## Artikbot

Apparently it is either the RAM or the board. Try with individual memory sticks to see if it fixes it.


----------



## lanja

Trying to overclock Phenom 1055T x6 to 4ghz
prime 95 fails after 1 hour at FFT 620-750. I guess it might be ram.
Ram timings 8-8-8-24, CPU NB 1.35, NB frequency 2860
V core 1.5

Any help to get it stable is appreciated?


----------



## Mule928

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andydabeast*


how do you know if your undervolted?


Voltage drops under load and rises at idle.


----------



## Santorican

I really want to over clock my 1055 but I'm scared lol. I am aiming for 3.5GHz I know that I actually won't need to raise the voltage, will that decrease my system's stability.


----------



## Mule928

Well buys, after spending countless hours wringing the last bit of speed out of my M478T-E & 1055 combo, I put together the new rig in my sig. OCing consisted of telling the board to "profile" the ram & upping the multiplier. It is currently stable at 4.7 & flying. Best ever Superpi 1m was 16.69, now is 8.03. I hope Bulldozer is a big leap because there is a lot of ground to make up.


----------



## Robotguts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanja;13585775*
> Trying to overclock Phenom 1055T x6 to 4ghz
> prime 95 fails after 1 hour at FFT 620-750. I guess it might be ram.
> Ram timings 8-8-8-24, CPU NB 1.35, NB frequency 2860
> V core 1.5
> 
> Any help to get it stable is appreciated?


Hi there "LANJA", I would first do a self clock with AMD Overdrive just to see where youll be starting to clock from. it should clock itself tp arround 3.5 approx. if not seems your power supply does not have enough power to sustain correct watts...but hey! have you another . maybe invest in a more powerfull wattage around 600watts min I would think for that card , maybe it is something else . only way to find out would be to try the same but with a better psu. hard to tell if is the mem. same again try it with some other mem. I had to do this a while ago , it was a good lesson in hardware compatability for me. iI survived.


----------



## ppowerman5000

Are these clocks ok, with my setup?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1844028


----------



## Santorican

If I start changing settings and the system begins to become unstable and it freezes, how can I go back to the bios and change them back?


----------



## _taipan_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Santorican;13709964*
> If I start changing settings and the system begins to become unstable and it freezes, how can I go back to the bios and change them back?


power it off, wait a few secs, then power it up and enter bios.
otherwise, look for a bios 'reset' button on the motherboard possibly.


----------



## _taipan_

cpu-z seems to post the vcore higher than what i set it at in bios. has anyone noticed this with their setup? asrock m3a770de motherboard.


----------



## lion_sta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Santorican*


If I start changing settings and the system begins to become unstable and it freezes, how can I go back to the bios and change them back?


My MB has an option to save certain bios configurations and also to restore the previous configuration. It's the F5 to go back and I believe F10 F11 to save.


----------



## cavemaneca

KK, trying to get my 1055T to at least 3.8, anything over 3.6 seams to be unstable for me...

Everything I've tried seems to seize before windows even finishes loading, and I already had to tweak it just to get 3.6 stable... what are some good "safe" settings for running at 3.8 stable?


----------



## Tonza

More testing with less volts







20 passes in LinX, which is best program for me to test Thuban stable clocks. It pretty much gives error instantly if clocks arent stable. Also played couple hours of BBC2 and its rock solid (BBC2 best game to test out clocks on GPU and CPU) ^_^. Anyway this is my last test on this system, i7 2600k + Asrock P67 Extreme 4 + 8Gb RipjawsX 1600mhz incoming!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Just wanted to let you guys know that my 1055T and M4A89GTD are up for sale if anyone is interested. Great combo for easy 4GHz+


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_taipan_*


cpu-z seems to post the vcore higher than what i set it at in bios. has anyone noticed this with their setup? asrock m3a770de motherboard.


whatever I set it in my bios under load it is .05 higher. I have a crappy msi 770 g-45 but thats how it is for me.


----------



## smash_mouth01

I have never seen a 1055T clock as crappy as mine.

I was pushing 4004 MHz on 1.58v , but I don't think that it's the main problem. every time it crashes it does a RAM dump. I thought that that mainly happens when ram is an issue, it couldn't be the voltage because it wouldn't be doing a ram dump yeah?
It would just restart throwing up a warning saying that it had to revert to stock settings, I don't get that message at all and it's happy booting into windows and what not until I stress with small FFT's or Large in place FFT's and even then it lasts a while then that RAM Dump.

I have gotten my GA-790XTA-UD4's base clock to 300MHz on 1.3v, could this be the culprit.
I have also tried my RAM at 1.65v to 1.710v

Can you knowledgeable people help me out please, I haven't seen a 1055T clock this badly and that's why I think there is more to it than just it not being able to do it. Actually I am running prime 95 blend now on a 300MHz base clock.

Also if you guys would be so kind as to mention what voltage you are using on the NB voltage (not the CPU/NB)


----------



## groodal

try to reduce volt to 1,5V and CPU clock to 3,8 GHZ. are you able to boot now? also leave RAM volt at 1,65V.


----------



## smash_mouth01

it's fine up to 3.9 GHz, and after that it always ends up with a RAM dump.

What would be the best places to start looking for instabilities?


----------



## demonsblood

Hey guys I have my 1055t stable at 3.9Ghz at the following config:

CPU Voltage: 1.5125
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.371875
DRAM Voltage: 1.625
HT Voltage: 1.2375

at load, using 50% LLC, my CPUZ reads 1.476V... with CPU socket load temps of max 52 degrees and core load temps of 37 degrees. Is it okay to feed 1.54V (around 1.5V at load) on my CPU in my quest for 4.0Ghz? or is that pass the voltage limits of the Phenom II X6?

Cooling setup:
mcr220
mcp655 w/ EK top V2
EK spin res
EK Supreme HF

And does OP's table show the voltage IN the cpu at load or is this the Voltage set in the BIOS?


----------



## loafer987

I realize how old this forum is... but can I please get added! I finally have a prime 95 stable 4.06 ghz overclock! 3 motherboards later (MSI NEVER AGAIN! stupid 790FX-GD70) I finally gave in and bought an ASUS Crosshair V formula. (yes the V/5 AM3+)
Now comepletely prime 95 stable 
4.06GHZ 1.52V - 301 FSB - 3000MHZ CPU-NB 1.42V - 1604mhz DDR3 9-9-9-27-2T









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1877844

After so much failure nobody could realize how good this feels!


----------



## groodal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01;13909658*
> it's fine up to 3.9 GHz, and after that it always ends up with a RAM dump.
> 
> What would be the best places to start looking for instabilities?


you can check your RAM timings and up your cpu/nb volt to 1,35V

What cpu/nb and RAM clock do you have??


----------



## r4yne

Does it have to be overclocked to be in the club? I have had mine at 3.7GHz with stock cooling but kept it at stock speeds until I decide to invest in better cooling.


----------



## iSeries

Currently OC'd at 3.75ghz (12.5 x 300), with CPU-NB at 2.4ghz. Would I gain anything by increasing CPU-NB OC to 2.7ghz?


----------



## Devilmaypoop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSeries*


Currently OC'd at 3.75ghz (12.5 x 300), with CPU-NB at 2.4ghz. Would I gain anything by increasing CPU-NB OC to 2.7ghz?


Yup. You should always try to get your NB as high as possible.


----------



## iSeries

Ok thanks - what would I be gaining compared to 2.4ghz? Is it something I'm going to notice in every day use or just benching?


----------



## nyxclusive1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01;13909658*
> it's fine up to 3.9 GHz, and after that it always ends up with a RAM dump.
> 
> What would be the best places to start looking for instabilities?


Hey smash_mouth01 I had the same problem as you before but with a different board I'm using a MSI 880GM-E43 and what I did was check the settings under cpu vdd and cpu to nb vdd. You have to check those voltages I have my cpu vdd at 1.4 with a cpu voltage of 1.55 and my cpu to nb vdd at 1.354. with the northbride 1.2. Also don't forget to play with the RAM timings as well it helped a lot in my case hopes this helps you.


----------



## thebuffman

i have my oc up to 3.9ghz stable. ran prime95 small for 11 hours without a hitch. very good sign. however i believe i can get more out of this puppy. my limiting factor right now is heat. my full load ran 11 hours at 68deg C. my voltage for the chip is set at 1.475 and the board i'm using is the Asus M4A89GTD pro main board. not sure why i am generating so much heat. my cooler is the [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FZalman-CPU-92mm-CNPS9500-LED-CU%2Fdp%2FB000C0V5RU%2Fref%3Dcm_cmu_pg__header%2F188-3768981-3879243]http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-CPU-92mm-CNPS9500-LED-CU/dp/B000C0V5RU/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header/188-3768981-3879243"]cnps9500[/ame[/URL]] which i thought, up to this point, was a good air mover. and this temp is with my case open. if i close it, it rises a good 3-5 more degrees.

thoughts??


----------



## picence

Can I do it on my ECS A880gm-a3? I can't get it over 3.15(stabilized).


----------



## oO So SoL1D Oo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thebuffman*


i have my oc up to 3.9ghz stable. ran prime95 small for 11 hours without a hitch. very good sign. however i believe i can get more out of this puppy. my limiting factor right now is heat. my full load ran 11 hours at 68deg C. my voltage for the chip is set at 1.475 and the board i'm using is the Asus M4A89GTD pro main board. not sure why i am generating so much heat. my cooler is the cnps9500 which i thought, up to this point, was a good air mover. and this temp is with my case open. if i close it, it rises a good 3-5 more degrees.

thoughts??


i got mine up to 4Ghz with 1.46volts. when stress testing my cpu temp gets up to 70c. not sure what temps to look at now







btw im using a h70 w/stock fans and ic diamond thermal paste


----------



## ThirtySixNights

After some serious overclocking i just got my 1055t up to 4.2ghz at 1.47 Volts with a turbo core of 4.5ghz

And i'm using a lowly 92mm air cooler.


----------



## kromar

thoughts? ~70 degrees is way to high for that chip. thats my thought...


----------



## nukefission

Meep
might do some Oc`ing on my chip if my warranty is gone
or underclocking just to experiment


----------



## demonsblood

Hey guys, i have a stupid question, is it okay to experience slight unresponsiveness while stress testing? When I run my IntelBurnTest I get like periods of 15 seconds of "freezing" while I am like surfing the web but the computer ends up passing the test X amount of times as requested. (Not the case where it says completed right away, I understand that is unstable).

Thanks.


----------



## test tube

Apparently these chips can survive 80+C for at least a little while because there was a pump failure on my H70 and the temperature alarm kept going off... I thought it was the memory or something so I kept removing components and then starting it again so it was probably hot like this for a while. Whoops. Thank God for Gigabyte's motherboard-inset temperature/voltage throttles, without it my chip would be dead.


----------



## nukefission

Derp
currently @ 3.5ghz
does 1hr of handbrake encoding(100%) on each core count as stress testing?


----------



## Demvang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukefission;14438235*
> Derp
> currently @ 3.5ghz
> does 1hr of handbrake encoding(100%) on each core count as stress testing?


Yes if it didn't crash/freeze. What's your speed there? I ran DVD Rebuilder + ProCoder - Mastering Quality @ 4.0GHz in 1/2hr from 7.45GB down to 4.37GB. The encoding process itself is 23min ... Amazing!


----------



## Liamperks

Hi, I'm new to all this but I'm attempting to understand how to do safe overclocks. I have been experimenting with my 1055t (95w model as mobo didn't support the 125w version) and got it to 3.5Ghz very easily but I probably did it all wrong







I am running the stock cooler the now so I undid the overclock, as I don't want to blow it up. Prime 95 temps were 'sketchy'. I have ordered the HAF 922 and be quiet! Dark rock pro, so that should give me good enough cooler to overclock this baby. 
My computer specs are;
Mobo - MSI 880GM-E41
Ram - Kinston hyper x 1333mhz
CPU - 1055T (95w like I said)
GPU - XFX Radeon 6870
PSU - Cooler master 500w silent pro

I don't really know which components contribute to overlcocking so hopefully that's enough. I know I must seem like a complete 'noob' but still, we all have to start somewhere...


----------



## mattyamdfanboi

Hey guys im new as well thought id add some input









CPU - 1055t suppose to be 95w version but runs on a lot of juice :S
mobo - 890fx-ud5
ram - hyper x blu 1600 @ 1567mhz
gpu - -gtx 580 x2 sli @ 900/1800/2100 for gaming and 960/1920/2125 for benching

Settings are CPU vcore - 1.575v 
NB = 1.35v
ram = 1.65v
HT = 1.25v
CPU PPL ?? or PLL or something.. 2.58v

CPU @ 4.116mhz fsb @ 294, NB and HT @ 2940mhz

24/7 clocks







if i missed something let me know!


----------



## Devilmaypoop

1.575v is kinda too much for 24/7 as the maximum safe voltage is 1.55v. What cooler do you have and what are your temps? I wouldn't run it that high unless temperatures were perfect.

Also might want to drop HT to 2100 or less, most of the time overclocking it worsens your performance.


----------



## Liamperks

I have Kingston Hyper X Blu 1333Mhz ram which I am running at 1450Mhz, it that ok?
I am running
CPU- 3.81GHz, 1.37v, 272clock, 14x
Ram - 1450Mhz DDR3


----------



## test tube

it's fine as long as it's stable


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liamperks;14573535*
> Hi, I'm new to all this but I'm attempting to understand how to do safe overclocks. I have been experimenting with my 1055t (95w model as mobo didn't support the 125w version) and got it to 3.5Ghz very easily but I probably did it all wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running the stock cooler the now so I undid the overclock, as I don't want to blow it up. Prime 95 temps were 'sketchy'. I have ordered the HAF 922 and be quiet! Dark rock pro, so that should give me good enough cooler to overclock this baby.
> My computer specs are;
> Mobo - MSI 880GM-E41
> Ram - Kinston hyper x 1333mhz
> CPU - 1055T (95w like I said)
> GPU - XFX Radeon 6870
> PSU - Cooler master 500w silent pro
> 
> I don't really know which components contribute to overlcocking so hopefully that's enough. I know I must seem like a complete 'noob' but still, we all have to start somewhere...


As long as you don't overvolt you'll be fine, that mobo has no mosfet cooling and you'll fry it with higher voltages


----------



## Liamperks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


As long as you don't overvolt you'll be fine, that mobo has no mosfet cooling and you'll fry it with higher voltages


Aww ok thanks







I'm running 3.8Ghz with 1.376v the now, maybe experiment further once my case and cooler get here. When I had my ramat 1450Mhz I felt it and it was rather hot so I changed the ratio so that it was running at 1100ish. Thanks very much


----------



## mattyamdfanboi

temps r fine.. 44degs at full load after hours of gaming or folding or benching.. doesnt make a difference.. its underwater.. as for the HT.. ive noticed the complete opposite to what uve just said.. Everything performs faster.. it benches higher, games better.. everything works ****loads faster..

just confused about the 95watt rating.. even when running stock, it still runs like 1.45v :/


----------



## PeaceMaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liamperks;14573535*
> Hi, I'm new to all this but I'm attempting to understand how to do safe overclocks. I have been experimenting with my 1055t (95w model as mobo didn't support the 125w version) and got it to 3.5Ghz very easily but I probably did it all wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running the stock cooler the now so I undid the overclock, as I don't want to blow it up. Prime 95 temps were 'sketchy'. I have ordered the HAF 922 and be quiet! Dark rock pro, so that should give me good enough cooler to overclock this baby.
> My computer specs are;
> Mobo - MSI 880GM-E41
> Ram - Kinston hyper x 1333mhz
> CPU - 1055T (95w like I said)
> GPU - XFX Radeon 6870
> PSU - Cooler master 500w silent pro
> 
> I don't really know which components contribute to overlcocking so hopefully that's enough. I know I must seem like a complete 'noob' but still, we all have to start somewhere...


If you're new to OCing then you should read more about it so you can understand what you're doing. There are a bunch of great OC guides on the forum. Check the AMD CPU forum for stickies on OC.


----------



## Neet_za

Hey all
1st post...been lurking on this site for awhile finally decided to join








new to OCing in the terms of my 1st system I have had success with, as with everyone wanna get to 4ghz







, getting there









FSB/Multiplier: 275x14
CPU Speed: 3.873ghz
NB Speed: 2.475ghz
CPU Voltage: 1.4v
CPU-NB Voltage: dunno but I think its NB VID is the one ? (1.2v)







otherwise where do find this ?
RAM Speed: 727mhz (1454mhz) 8-8-8-24 T1
Motherboard: ECS 890GX ( :| )
Model: 125w

Cooling: Antec 620 (watercooling) push/pull
Idle @ 24c @1400rpm
prime 95 "Blend" test 48c @1400rpm (2hours), 51c @ 1800rpm "Small FFTs" test (1hour)
NB-chipset @ 51c - was causing problems (bsod's) turned top fan to blow onto it seems to be stable after small fft test.
Max being 2200rpm which I haven't used it :S

thanks :>
cheers~


----------



## El_Mayo

Just joined this forum, 'cos I'm having problems overclocking my 1055T (95W)

Running Linpack, max temps at just under 1.2V was 40 degrees, and it failed prime95 after 45 minutes. yet at 1.4V it would jump up to 62, then throttle and fail linpack (which is even harder than prime) anyway, and this is at STOCK speed

What settings do you guys recommend, I'm just trying to get up to 3.5ghz?

I just tried 2.94ghz with these settings:
















but still failed linpack


----------



## andydabeast

Hi all I will be getting a new mobo this black friday and it occurred to me that my cpu cooler may not be good enough to get to 4ghz anyway. the cooler I have now is this-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

with some of my friend's high quality thermal paste. Would it be safe to OC that high? My case has all 5 possible fans in it and I don't live on the equator lol so what are your thoughts?


----------



## Intelship

Apparently I shouldn't be OC'ing on the board I have right now...


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intelship;14824396*
> Apparently I shouldn't be OC'ing on the board I have right now...


look at loafer987's posts in regards to my board on this page-

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/720502-1055t-owners-club-415.html

you will have the same problem I had is that those chips WILL overheat. I burned out my first mobo on a 3.3GHZ clock speed so you should revert yer voltage back to 1.2 or something before you do what I did. Do you have a digital thermometer? if those chips are over 70C then your close to being screwed over.

I put these-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012
on the mosfets and they still get up to 55C when I am at 1.31v on the processor.

did you stress test? If not, DONT because thats how I burned out my first mobo


----------



## andydabeast

bump dat


----------



## test tube

It seems you can definitely let the socket temp get over 62C... I've been running stable with Prime95 and LinX maxing out for 24 hours at 66C on the socket temp (52C CPU), I'm going to run it for another 48 hours and see if it's stable (or if it dies).

My MOSFET heatsink is at a toasty 70C or so... Don't die motherboard! :X


----------



## test tube

Welp, nothing bad happened. I guess socket temps can safely go over 62C without a lot of harm happening to the CPU.


----------



## samwillc

Hi everyone, I have a 1055T too but can't get past 3.3GHz without BSOD:

CPU Ratio = 14
CPU/HT Ref Clock = 265
DRAM Frequency = 1413MHz
CPU/NB Frequency = 2385MHz
HT Link Speed = 1855MHz (or I could have chosen 2120MHz)

CPU & NB Voltage Mode = Offset
All other voltage settings = Auto

Turbo Core = disabled
C1E = disabled
Cool & Quiet = disabled

Not sure what I'm doing wrong, windows starts but after a couple of minutes, BSOD, IRQ error or something. 3.3GHz runs just fine with the following, this is what I'm using at the moment:

CPU Ratio = 14
CPU/HT Ref Clock = 240
DRAM Frequency = 1600MHz
CPU/NB Frequency = 1920MHz
HT Link Speed = Auto

CPU & NB Voltage Mode = Offset
All other voltage settings = Auto

Turbo Core = disabled
C1E = disabled
Cool & Quiet = disabled

I haven't touched the voltages because I'm paranoid. Does anyone know why bumping it up to 3.7GHz wouldn't work? I'm still learning and trying to understand. I saw on the sticky about 1055T that vCore needs changing but according to this:

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/overclocking-the-amd-1055t-3700mhz-out-of-the-box/all/1/

...it doesn't. I dont know who to believe?!


----------



## xisintheend

I got this chip on release day, got busy and never got a chance to overclock it. I did so last night and easily got it up to 3.65ghz. I did so using the guide in the OP and matching similar settings to a guy with the same motherboard. Stress tested playing a few hours of BF3. I will let prime run over night, so far so much win in this chip.

To the post above, you will need to slightly increase your vcore, there is no way you will get that speed stable and working without bumping it.


----------



## samwillc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xisintheend;15143929*
> I got this chip on release day, got busy and never got a chance to overclock it. I did so last night and easily got it up to 3.65ghz. I did so using the guide in the OP and matching similar settings to a guy with the same motherboard. Stress tested playing a few hours of BF3. I will let prime run over night, so far so much win in this chip.
> 
> To the post above, you will need to slightly increase your vcore, there is no way you will get that speed stable and working without bumping it.


Thanks,

I increased to 1.45v but getting temps of 57c running prime95 after just 2 minutes. Maybe I should back down a bit, I'm not sure whether that temp would have risen, I shut down the test.


----------



## xisintheend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwillc;15146631*
> Thanks,
> 
> I increased to 1.45v but getting temps of 57c running prime95 after just 2 minutes. Maybe I should back down a bit, I'm not sure whether that temp would have risen, I shut down the test.


You are bumping it up too much for that speed. I have mine set at 1.42 at 3.65ghz, try going around 1.40


----------



## samwillc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xisintheend;15149016*
> You are bumping it up too much for that speed. I have mine set at 1.42 at 3.65ghz, try going around 1.40


Ok thanks, I will try, hopefully that will keep the heat down a bit. It's running at 37c-39c idle at the moment according to HWMonitor.

EDIT: Wouldn't my voltage need to be a touch higher than yours xisintheend as I am running it at 3.7GHz compared to your 3.65MHz?


----------



## xisintheend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwillc;15149101*
> Ok thanks, I will try, hopefully that will keep the heat down a bit. It's running at 37c-39c idle at the moment according to HWMonitor.
> 
> EDIT: Wouldn't my voltage need to be a touch higher than yours xisintheend as I am running it at 3.7GHz compared to your 3.65MHz?


Ah, yeah I suppose so, I thought you had 3.3GHZ for some reason. Try 1.42 and see how that works out. I did prime for 10 hours and it was fully stable. I think I might be able to get away with slightly less, but 1.45 is excessive for 3.7 and vcore of 1.42 sounds to be a good point for me at that speed. The higher your vcore the more energy you put into your chip and the more energy it will output in the form of heat. Lowering vcore will drop your temps.

Edit: Looking through the spreadsheet in the OP it looks like most people go even lower vcore for that speed. I will have to try dropping mine a bit as well to offset heat and give me more headroom if I decide to go higher.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tVrigg7U3yX9DxJmszYwTtg&w=100&h=500]Thuban Club[/URL]


----------



## samwillc

This one:

audioxbliss
4.00GHz - CPU
2.57GHz - NB
1.375v - vCore
1.25v - vNB
1600MHz (DDR3) - RAM
300 - FSB
13.5 - Multiplier
ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO <---- same board as me

..is quite interesting. Even lower vCore for 4GHz.

Sam.


----------



## Kieran

This CPU is running great with my H100. Getting 25 degrees idle and about 37 degrees load. Looks like i have a lot of headroom to overclock, hoping to get to 4GHz.


----------



## ameeruchee

so i did my first overclocking ever! after a year i owned this cpu!







manage to reach only 3.5GHz without any problem since i've heard many notorious things about my mobo. dont want to push too hard on it and i think i'm happy with it..until i change to a new mobo..oh msi...


----------



## CTM Audi

I had mine for a short period, but managed 3.8 stable with all cores 1.4v with an H60 in a CHV. Sold the board before I could do anymore.


----------



## ameeruchee

well..i'm limited with my case. it only fits mATX board. and there is no new amd mAtX boards...yet (or there is?







)


----------



## Bdbarb

This thread rocks! Thank you everyone for posting so many helpful tips. I am working on getting mine stable. So far have had mixed luck and am currently trying for 3.5 stable as when I shoot for higher I get the message that my overclock didn't work. I have my VCore at 1.35(1.36 in CPU-z) vNB at 1.3, ram at 1333 and was at 7-7-7-20 but failed prime at 11hours, raised it to 8-8-8-24 as that's closer to the 9-9-9-24 if I was running it at 1600, but it's not stable at all at 1600. I do video editing and prime number search when not using the pc and want to have accurate results. Going on 12 hours stable Prime at 3.5Ghz. 44C cores. Below is what I use to keep track of progress.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArTTATakxNYcdFBacEw2X0p2QmVTSXQyWGpkNmIyVWc&single=true&gid=1&output=html&widget=true

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArTTATakxNYcdFBacEw2X0p2QmVTSXQyWGpkNmIyVWc&hl=en_US


----------



## murderbymodem

Hi guys. I just grabbed a 1055T for the Bulldozer-ready computer I had waiting. I decided that Bulldozer wasn't worth it. I was planning on the FX-4100, but after I saw that it lost to the Phenom II quads, I decided to just grab a 1055T for $110 shipped from franz on the B/S/T forum. Even though some people are saying it could be the motherboard every site used to bench, I just couldn't deal with my placeholder Sempron 140 anymore, and the Minecraft server I host for my school's gaming club was suffering because of the slow CPU.


----------



## Bdbarb

Working on this 3.5GHz oc. Raised the NB up to 1.34 from 1.3v. The NB/CPU VID is at 1.3v, raised the ram from 1.65 to 1.69v and put it back to default timings @ 1333MHz 7-7-7-20. It's in the first 15mins of Prime now.

People talk about raising voltage on the NB. Others talk about raising voltage on the NB/CPU VIP. It's confusing to determine what any specific person may be referring to when I've seen both simply referred to as NB.

Does it help with stability with what seems like a ram issue, to raise the actual NBv (different from the CPU/NB VID)? And with 4 sticks of ram rated at 1.65, what's a good voltage limit if they aren't getting enough at 1.65? Don't want to fry em.

OC log below.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArTTATakxNYcdFBacEw2X0p2QmVTSXQyWGpkNmIyVWc&hl=en_US


----------



## murderbymodem

Do you guys think I should bother trying to overclock on my montherboard? It's a budget board with only 4+1, so I'm trying to decide if I'm going to do any OCing or not.


----------



## Bdbarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;15322081*
> Do you guys think I should bother trying to overclock on my montherboard? It's a budget board with only 4+1, so I'm trying to decide if I'm going to do any OCing or not.


I'm still somewhat a noob at making this work with my system but from research, I would start off with anything you can do with stock voltage. (Copied and edited from many other places) -> You should be able to raise your HT clock speed to 250 MHz. Meanwhile, set the NB frequency and HT Link multiplier to 8X or = to 2000mhz. When you achieve your best CPU overclock, raise the NB multiplier to 9X and see whether you can stabilize your system by raising the CPU NB voltage, I'm running at 1.250v or +.100 for stability at 8X. Downclock your 1600mhz ram or manually set your 1333mhz ram to 5.33mhz or = to 1332mhz. If you can run Prime95 stable for as long as you're happy with then try raising your ram back to 1600mhz and see if it's stable. Make sure you disable Cool and Quiet, Turbo Core, and C1E in the bios as it helps with stability, you can try turning on turbo core later.

Hope this helps. Watch your temps. Get yourself HWMonitor and CPU-Z from cpuid to check your settings. Good luck!


----------



## Bdbarb

Trying 8-8-8-22 30 as those are the timings cpu-z recommends for 609mhz, but running at 1333 (533Mhz) still. Ram Voltage upped to 1.695 from 1.65. Running log below.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArTTATakxNYcdFBacEw2X0p2QmVTSXQyWGpkNmIyVWc&hl=en_US


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdbarb;15329614*
> I'm still somewhat a noob at making this work with my system but from research, I would start off with anything you can do with stock voltage. (Copied and edited from many other places) -> You should be able to raise your HT clock speed to 250 MHz. Meanwhile, set the NB frequency and HT Link multiplier to 8X or = to 2000mhz. When you achieve your best CPU overclock, raise the NB multiplier to 9X and see whether you can stabilize your system by raising the CPU NB voltage, I'm running at 1.250v or +.100 for stability at 8X. Downclock your 1600mhz ram or manually set your 1333mhz ram to 5.33mhz or = to 1332mhz. If you can run Prime95 stable for as long as you're happy with then try raising your ram back to 1600mhz and see if it's stable. Make sure you disable Cool and Quiet, Turbo Core, and C1E in the bios as it helps with stability, you can try turning on turbo core later.
> 
> Hope this helps. Watch your temps. Get yourself HWMonitor and CPU-Z from cpuid to check your settings. Good luck!


Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes once I receive my 1055T and get it installed. I haven't done any AMD overclocking since my socket 939 Opteron 148 Venus.


----------



## Bdbarb

I have read several places that having 4 sticks of ram installed will cause issues with overclocking. I may be dealing with one of those cases.

Lowered my timings down to 9-9-9-24 41 2T (timings for 1600mhz) at 1333MHZ. Going to have to do more research if there is anything that can be done to improve memory performance. I've tried to up the voltage for the ram to 1.695 and run at tighter timings but it wouldn't pass stable.


----------



## buradd

i have a 1055t in a cheap mobo M4A78L-M..

i can get it to 3.22ghz easily by increasing the clock to 230 and leaving everything else auto except disabling the cnq, turbotech, etc...

anythign over that gets a bsod right at windows7 boot start..

i was wondering if i should start tweaking voltage or is this mobo going to blow up on me?

its not a great one, i got it in a barebones kit from an online vendor, i was even expecting a cheaper one but they were out and sent me this slightly better on instead...

i was going to get the FX8150 but i saw some reviews and i think i'll be fine if i can just get a little more juice out of this 1055T

if anyone has experience with this M4A78L-M mobo and the 1055t, any help would be greatly greatly appreciated..

thanks!


----------



## buradd

actually its a M4A78LT-M

i think.. i wish i was home and could check, i am just at work right now killing time (sales sucks with no customers)


----------



## cravinmild

Hey all,

cant remember if i posted here before.....anywho, had my 1055t since launch and very happy with it. Its not a benchmark crusher but it does everything i want and no slowdowns. Ive had it up to 4002 but was hairy and very high volts to do it. Ive settled with 3.92GHZ and ive only need to bump up ram to 1.6v with cpu volts a 1.41v. It was super easy to get vs above 4GHZ which was a fight and required low ram speeds.
Just poping in to say HI!


----------



## Bdbarb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cravinmild*


Hey all,

cant remember if i posted here before.....anywho, had my 1055t since launch and very happy with it. Its not a benchmark crusher but it does everything i want and no slowdowns. Ive had it up to 4002 but was hairy and very high volts to do it. Ive settled with 3.92GHZ and ive only need to bump up ram to 1.6v with cpu volts a 1.41v. It was super easy to get vs above 4GHZ which was a fight and required low ram speeds. 
Just poping in to say HI!


Do you mind posting your settings? Looks like we have the same board and that would be very helpful.

CPU OC @ 3.92GHZ
NB OC
vCore
vNB CPU/vid
vNB
RAM Speed
[email protected] 1.6v
FSB
Mult


----------



## GForceXIII

I've overclocked my 1055t to 3.5
Is it normal to have the CPU temps around 61 on full load with 32 ambient temperature?


----------



## Bdbarb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GForceXIII*


I've overclocked my 1055t to 3.5
Is it normal to have the CPU temps around 61 on full load with 32 ambient temperature?


Look at my temps from the link below while trying to figure out why my oc wasn't stable. 61 means you probably have a stock cooler and should go get yourself a Hyper 212 Plus or a water based cooler. That or you have something else set really high that you'll need to check. Is your NB overclocked too?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...IyVWc&hl=en_US


----------



## GForceXIII

I'm using a d14 and my ambients are high.
at idle its 40 degrees.

61 is still too hot?


----------



## cravinmild

ill will post my settings for you









I may not get to it today but soon. Im pretty low on volts and my temps are crazy low too. With the temps dropping ill be going for a new oc soon. Once i hit -10 ill open the windows and try for high 4GHZ and the same with my Matrix 580. It will most likely be my last high oc as i dont see beating it agian before an upgrade. Nothing ill run 24/7, just a single try for some benchmarks. Mostly i run pretty low overclocks as i have no need for it to be higher.


----------



## Bdbarb

Some good info on performance improvements overclocking the cpu-nb
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3877/a...ance-scaling/7


----------



## mrscientist

i made a chart with the data up to this point. this could serve as a starting point for those wishing to overclock. there is also an equation on the chart into which you can put your desired frequency (x, in ghz) and get a possible voltage .


----------



## Bdbarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrscientist;15385594*
> i made a chart with the data up to this point. this could serve as a starting point for those wishing to overclock. there is also an equation on the chart into which you can put your desired frequency (x, in ghz) and get a possible voltage .


Haha, I used your chart before to check what voltage I should run mine at. 1.35 in bios comes up as 1.36 in cpu-z. I'm stable at that and have considered seeing if it stays stable at lower to stock voltage.


----------



## Bdbarb

I did some benchmarks in AIDA64 and even though i have to run my ram at 1600 timings at 1333 (cl9), raising the cpu-nb to 2500 has my benchmarks looking pretty decent.


----------



## BensJammin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buradd*


actually its a M4A78LT-M

i think.. i wish i was home and could check, i am just at work right now killing time (sales sucks with no customers)


Hi Mate. I had a similar board to yours. It was an M4A78L-M-LE, which was probably a lesser board. I ran a stable 24/7 overclock of just under 4ghz with a 285mhz core clock and 1.475vcore. Had to enable ACC and unleashing mode though or it wouldnt boot into windows. Managed to get it to boot with a 290mhz core clock but just wasnt stable.

I can only get a few more MHZ than that on my new board, so it must be the chip limit I'd imagine.


----------



## HobieCat

I was playing around with my old 1055t yesterday and I was able to come up with this:










The chip has a lot more left in it, but I was being limited by the motherboard


----------



## Acutecruton

Hey guys it's been a long time since ive posted in here but i just got back into Overclocking my 1055t and I just got it to 4ghz but i am having my trouble keeping it stable. My settings are

CPU frequency= 286
CPU clock ratio= 14
CPU NB frequency= 10
PCIE Clock= 100
HT Link frequency= 7
mem clock= 4
CPU NB Vid volt = 1.4
CPU Volt= 1.472

My mem timing is sitting at 6-6-6-15 stock is 7-7-7-21 if I set it any other way than 6-6-6-15 it wont boot. Any help is awesome thanks!


----------



## andydabeast

I am getting a new mobo sometime around black Friday and I have narrowed it down to these- (sorry for long link its in comparison mode)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625%20600138080%20600166242&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=22%7C13%2D128%2D514%5E13%2D128%2D514%2DTS%2C13%2D157%2D266%5E13%2D157%2D266%2DTS%2C13%2D131%2D736%5E13%2D131%2D736%2DTS%2C13%2D157%2D267%5E13%2D157%2D267%2DTS

I really like the ASRock 990FX Extreme4 and the Sabertooth. I know these will all get my 1055t to 4.0GHz but what are your thoughts on which one is best?

thanks!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andydabeast*


I am getting a new mobo sometime around black Friday and I have narrowed it down to these- (sorry for long link its in comparison mode)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...157%2D267%2DTS

I really like the ASRock 990FX Extreme4 and the Sabertooth. I know these will all get my 1055t to 4.0GHz but what are your thoughts on which one is best?

thanks!


I'd go with the Gigabyte. It's the cheapest one, has free shipping, and I've had nothing but good experiences with Gigabyte boards. Both of my current rigs are built around Gigabyte boards.


----------



## nastynate

I was able to overclock my chip a little bit. I think my memory won't allow me to go much further. It seems to be unable to overclock at all. I upped the voltage of both the SB and RAM the minimum amount my board would let me. Not sure if I needed too but temps seem ok and everything is stable.

CPU frequency= 250
CPU clock ratio= 14
CPU NB frequency= 9
PCIE Clock= 100
HT Link frequency= 8
CPU NB Vid volt = 1.20
CPU Volt= 1.375


----------



## Tman5293

I would like to join the club. I just picked up a 1055T and so far, I've left it at all stock settings. I do have future plans to overclock it though.


----------



## andydabeast

this msi board is on sale (145 with mail in rebate)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130274&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL111511&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL111511-_-EMC-111511-Index-_-AMDMotherboards-_-13130274-L021D

but its 890fx and not 990fx. what is the difference? should i still get one of these instead?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625%20600138080%20600166242&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=22|13-128-514^13-128-514-TS%2C13-157-266^13-157-266-TS%2C13-131-736^13-131-736-TS%2C13-157-267^13-157-267-TS


----------



## Tman5293

I've got my 1055T overclocked now.

Here's the specs:

FSB/Multiplier: 250MHz/x14
CPU Speed: 3.5GHz
NB Speed: 2.0GHz
CPU Voltage: Stock
CPU-NB Voltage: Stock
RAM Speed: 1333MHz
Motherboard: MSI 880GM-E43
Model: 125W

Proof:


----------



## Spartan805

FSB/Multiplier: 250/x14 (No TC)
CPU Speed: 3500MHz
NB Speed: 2500MHz
CPU Voltage: Default
CPU-NB Voltage: Default
RAM Speed: 1666Mhz
Motherboard:GIGABYTE GA880GA-UD3H
Model: 125w Retail
CPU Cooler: Coolit ECO P/P Config
ADD ME!


----------



## lostmage

FSB/Multiplier: 300mhz
CPU Speed: 4.2 ghz
NB Speed: 2700mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.5v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3v
RAM Speed: 1600mhz
Motherboard: MSI NF750-G55
Model: (125w or 95w)- 125W

Goin for 4.4, but 4.2 is stable right now.


----------



## tr1xst3r

Please add me to the list!

*FSB/Multiplier:* 272 / 14x
*CPU Speed:* 3.81 GHz
*NB Speed:* 2.18 MHz
*CPU Voltage:* 1.425 v
*CPU-NB Voltage:* 1.225 v
*RAM Speed:* 1450 MHz (DDR3)
*Motherboard:* GA-990FXA-UD3
*Model: (125w or 95w):* 125W
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60

Been trying to hit 4.0 GHz, but having some problems, probably with my ram timings. I think I'll just stick to 3.8 for the time being.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2124189


----------



## Solders18

FSB/Multiplier: 286/14
CPU Speed: 4004
NB Speed: 2008
CPU Voltage: 1.44 v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.25 v
RAM Speed: 1530 (DDR3)
Motherboard: Sabertooth 990 FX
Model: (125w or 95w): 125W
CPU Cooler: Corsair H70 Push/Pull

"http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2127192"


----------



## stefanakos8

Here is my results, add me please










FSB/Multiplier: 290/14
CPU Speed: 4059.9mhz (4.06ghz)
NB Speed: 2030mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.568v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4v
RAM Speed: 1546.6mhz (7-7-7-20 timings)
Motherboard: gigabyte 890 gpa ud-3h (rev 2.1)
Model: 125w


----------



## nnorton44

FSB/Multiplier: 250MHz/x14
CPU Speed: 3.5GHz
NB Speed: 2250MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.35V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.175V
RAM Speed: 1667MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3
Model: 125W
Cooler: Hyper TX3


----------



## nikpatton__

I'd like to be added to the club!

FSB/Multiplier: 258MHz/x14
CPU Speed: 3.6GHz
NB Speed: 2064MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.35V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.175V
RAM Speed: 1720MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: ASRock 970 Extreme 3
Model: 125W
Cooler: Zalman CNPS9500 AM2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2133657


----------



## andydabeast

hey peeps just got the Asrock 990fx Extreme4 but I could not get to 3.5ghz and I have questions. what do I do with the HT speed and voltage? people don't need to post that to be in the club so I don't have much example to draw from. do I need to touch the HT at all?

xigmateck Dark Knight cooler btw

thanks


----------



## nastynate

I turned down the HT multiplier to 8x so that it stayed at 2000MHz when I set my FSB at 250. I didn't change the voltage for it.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nastynate*
> 
> I turned down the HT multiplier to 8x so that it stayed at 2000MHz when I set my FSB at 250. I didn't change the voltage for it.


ok thanks so what should that ht voltage be? 1.2v?


----------



## andydabeast

it won't boot at 3.5ghz. gets to the screen where the windows little glowing balls fly around and just stops and says "loading windows files". the bar gets to the right then it all resets in an endless loop.

fsb- 250
cpu- 3.5ghz at 1.35v (tried at 1.45 volts also)
cpu nb- 1.1625v
nb- 2.25ghz at 1.235v
HT- 2ghz at 1.2v

whats wrong??


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> it won't boot at 3.5ghz. gets to the screen where the windows little glowing balls fly around and just stops and says "loading windows files". the bar gets to the right then it all resets in an endless loop.
> fsb- 250
> cpu- 3.5ghz at 1.35v (tried at 1.45 volts also)
> cpu nb- 1.1625v
> nb- 2.25ghz at 1.235v
> HT- 2ghz at 1.2v
> whats wrong??


HT Link frequency should be equal to the NB frequency.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nastynate*
> 
> I turned down the HT multiplier to 8x so that it stayed at 2000MHz when I set my FSB at 250. I didn't change the voltage for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> HT Link frequency should be equal to the NB frequency.


I will try making them equal but obviously there's some confusion here.


----------



## superericla

FSB/Multiplier: 287
CPU Speed: 4.018GHz
NB Speed: 2870MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.48125 (1.440 after vdroop)
CPU-NB Voltage: Auto
RAM Speed: 1532MHz (DDR3)
Motherboard: Asus M5A97
Model: 125W


----------



## nastynate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> I will try making them equal but obviously there's some confusion here.


I could be wrong. My system is running well though with them at different clocks. Doesn't the NB just have to be equal to or greater than the HT?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nastynate*
> 
> I could be wrong. My system is running well though with them at different clocks. Doesn't the NB just have to be equal to or greater than the HT?


Sorry guys I made a mistake. This is correct. In fact the HT Link should be as close to stock as possible.


----------



## andydabeast

ok I am getting a little frustrated. I managed to get up to 3.4ghz but my vcore is NOT going up to what I have it at in bios. I put it at 1.4 in bios but when I boot cpuid HW monitor, CPU-Z, and Asrock extreme tuning utility all say its at 1.35v. that and my CPU-NB wont go as high as it is in bios. WHY??

FSB: 243
CPU Speed: 3.4GHz
NB Speed: 2430MHz
CPU Voltage: (explained above)
CPU-NB Voltage: set to 1.3 in bios but is only 1.15 in Asrock extreme tuning utility
NB voltage: 1.145 (but set to auto)
HT: 1943MHz
HT voltage: 1.18 (but set to auto)
ram I always just have at the highest it can be without going over 1333 at 1.5v

If I go to 3.45GHz and change nothing else it boots to a black desktop with no icons and blue screens in 5 min. can anybody help?

thanks...


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> ok I am getting a little frustrated. I managed to get up to 3.4ghz but my vcore is NOT going up to what I have it at in bios. I put it at 1.4 in bios but when I boot cpuid HW monitor, CPU-Z, and Asrock extreme tuning utility all say its at 1.35v. that and my CPU-NB wont go as high as it is in bios. WHY??
> FSB: 243
> CPU Speed: 3.4GHz
> NB Speed: 2430MHz
> CPU Voltage: (explained above)
> CPU-NB Voltage: set to 1.3 in bios but is only 1.15 in Asrock extreme tuning utility
> NB voltage: 1.145 (but set to auto)
> HT: 1943MHz
> HT voltage: 1.18 (but set to auto)
> ram I always just have at the highest it can be without going over 1333 at 1.5v
> If I go to 3.45GHz and change nothing else it boots to a black desktop with no icons and blue screens in 5 min. can anybody help?
> thanks...


What voltage is CPU-Z reporting? Also, is the right voltage being shown in the BIOS? If it is then you are fine. Software monitoring is usually not very reliable.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> What voltage is CPU-Z reporting? Also, is the right voltage being shown in the BIOS? If it is then you are fine. Software monitoring is usually not very reliable.


no, in bios it says 1.4v but Asrock extreme tuning utility says 1.336v, cpu-z says 1.336v, and HW monitor says 1.34v.

I will up it to 1.45v in bios and see if all the monitoring software moves up to 1.4v


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> no, in bios it says 1.4v but Asrock extreme tuning utility says 1.336v, cpu-z says 1.336v, and HW monitor says 1.34v.
> I will up it to 1.45v in bios and see if all the monitoring software moves up to 1.4v


What are you using to stress test your overclocks? When the CPU is at max load does the voltage go up to 1.4 in CPU-Z? If it does then you are fine. My voltage is low at idle as well. You should never, ever believe those software monitors.


----------



## Mauds

Hey jw if some on can help me with choosing a motherboard for my 1055t and it has to supports crossfire from http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php or http://www.msy.com.au/index.jsp for under $200 and also alright for overclocking


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> What are you using to stress test your overclocks? When the CPU is at max load does the voltage go up to 1.4 in CPU-Z? If it does then you are fine. My voltage is low at idle as well. You should never, ever believe those software monitors.


ok i found that my bios was not updated so I did that and things are different. with the vcore in bios at 1.5v when idle cpu-z and other programs report 1.5v! now get this- under load (prime95) the vcore DROPS back to 4.6v

and i also did an experiment. remember how I could not get to 3.5ghz? I realized that the fsb going up to 250 made the HT go up to 2000mhz on my selected multiplier. should not be a big deal right? wrong. I tried putting fsb at 249, thus bringing the HT below 2000mhz and I boot fine and dandy! maybe thats the secret


----------



## Droptone

I'll jump in

FSB/Multiplier: 279.9Mhz 14x
CPU Speed: 3919.2Mhz
NB Speed: 2799.3Mhz
CPU Voltage:1.464 ~ 1.478v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.3v
RAM Speed: 1493Mhz 8,8,8,24
Motherboard: Asus M5A97 evo
Model: 125w

I need a better board


----------



## andydabeast

ok i thought i was stable at these settings-

FSB/Multiplier: 249Mhz 14x
CPU Speed: 3486Mhz
NB Speed: 2490Mhz
CPU Voltage:1.45v ~ 1.478v
CPU-NB Voltage:1.3v
NB voltage: 1.16
HT speed: 1992Mhz
HT voltage: 1.2v

but this produces blue screen instantly at the desktop and error code 19 (pre-memory southbridge initialization started) when it tries to reboot. Before I had the HT and NB voltage set to auto, which put them slightly below what I have it at now and I booted fine, could run prime95, but after idling for 3 min it would blue screen then error code 19.

what does this mean?


----------



## andydabeast

bump dat


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> ok i thought i was stable at these settings-
> FSB/Multiplier: 249Mhz 14x
> CPU Speed: 3486Mhz
> NB Speed: 2490Mhz
> CPU Voltage:1.45v ~ 1.478v
> CPU-NB Voltage:1.3v
> NB voltage: 1.16
> HT speed: 1992Mhz
> HT voltage: 1.2v
> but this produces blue screen instantly at the desktop and error code 19 (pre-memory southbridge initialization started) when it tries to reboot. Before I had the HT and NB voltage set to auto, which put them slightly below what I have it at now and I booted fine, could run prime95, but after idling for 3 min it would blue screen then error code 19.
> what does this mean?


What is the stock frequency on your RAM? You know you have to turn down your ram frequency in order to get stable overclocks, right? Have you messed with your RAM frequency or timings yet? If not, this is the reason why your overclocks are not stable.


----------



## grandpatzer

Seems like the 1055t is almost guaranteed 3.5ghz, mostlikely 3.7+ ghz.

These are like Deneb need to be cool at higher clocks?

I have a Mugen2 with push pull hopefuly good [email protected]


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> What is the stock frequency on your RAM? You know you have to turn down your ram frequency in order to get stable overclocks, right? Have you messed with your RAM frequency or timings yet? If not, this is the reason why your overclocks are not stable.


my ram is rated at 1333 at 1.5v so i always make sure its speed is under or equal to 1333. i got more stability when i put its voltage to auto in bios instead of 1.5 and according to asrock extreme tuning utility my dram voltage is at 1.585v when its on auto. I don't know much about timings so I left that on auto.

I have two sticks of this- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233132

I have never messed with timings because although I know its supposed to be 9-9-9-24 when I go into the settings in bios there are tons of options of things to change so I didn't know which ones to lock in... so what should I do?

this pic is under load-


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> my ram is rated at 1333 at 1.5v so i always make sure its speed is under or equal to 1333. i got more stability when i put its voltage to auto in bios instead of 1.5 and according to asrock extreme tuning utility my dram voltage is at 1.585v when its on auto. I don't know much about timings so I left that on auto.
> I have two sticks of this- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233132
> I have never messed with timings because although I know its supposed to be 9-9-9-24 when I go into the settings in bios there are tons of options of things to change so I didn't know which ones to lock in... so what should I do?
> this pic is under load-


As you can see in CPU-Z, your clocks right now are 8-8-8-20. Try changing them to 9-9-9-24 manually so that way they with stay at stock timings.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> As you can see in CPU-Z, your clocks right now are 8-8-8-20. Try changing them to 9-9-9-24 manually so that way they with stay at stock timings.


should i change any other timings in bios? in my bios it had three lists of settings displayed. one of them had the 9-9-9-24 so I copied those settings for all the timing settings as follows-

CL- 9
tRCD- 9
tRP- 9
tRAS- 24

tRC- 34
tWR- 10
tRRD- 5
tWTR- 5
tRTP- 5
tFAW- 24

I still left the voltage on auto and could not boot. didn't even get to the mobo screen.

*edit* just tried again with leaving those settings besides the four alone and set the it to 1.5v but still nothing...


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> should i change any other timings in bios? in my bios it had three lists of settings displayed. one of them had the 9-9-9-24 so I copied those settings for all the timing settings as follows-
> CL- 9
> tRCD- 9
> tRP- 9
> tRAS- 24
> tRC- 34
> tWR- 10
> tRRD- 5
> tWTR- 5
> tRTP- 5
> tFAW- 24
> I still left the voltage on auto and could not boot. didn't even get to the mobo screen.
> *edit* just tried again with leaving those settings besides the four alone and set the it to 1.5v but still nothing...


What frequency is your RAM set at right now?


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> What frequency is your RAM set at right now?


1296... which is less than 1333... remember the lists of timings in the bios I told you about? at the top of each list there was a frequency. the 9-9-9-24 list had 1333 above it and the next one with the timings at 8-8-8-20 had something like 1033 over it and there was a third one with a lower frequency. I think these are what it sets it to on auto depending on the speed the ram is at.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> What frequency is your RAM set at right now?
> 
> 
> 
> 1296... which is less than 1333... remember the lists of timings in the bios I told you about? at the top of each list there was a frequency. the 9-9-9-24 list had 1333 above it and the next one with the timings at 8-8-8-20 had something like 1033 over it and there was a third one with a lower frequency. I think these are what it sets it to on auto depending on the speed the ram is at.
Click to expand...

Yes. All that is normal. So your system didn't boot at 9-9-9-24?


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Yes. All that is normal. So your system didn't boot at 9-9-9-24?


OK the last time I tried with the new timings I set the voltage to 1.5v because thats what its rated for. I tried again leaving the voltage on auto and sure enough I boot! not only boot but I pushed the cpu to 3.5ghz and I'm running prime95 as I write this post. Thanks sooo much for helping me out with all this... i gave you some rep ;-)

only one thing is kinda odd- in hwmonitor there is one less temp reading for the mobo and the cputin reading is stuck at 6c... my cpu fan reved up when it got warm so it knows what is happening but not showing it... no big deal tho cuz the core temps are working fine.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> OK the last time I tried with the new timings I set the voltage to 1.5v because thats what its rated for. I tried again leaving the voltage on auto and sure enough I boot! not only boot but I pushed the cpu to 3.5ghz and I'm running prime95 as I write this post. Thanks sooo much for helping me out with all this... i gave you some rep ;-)
> only one thing is kinda odd- in hwmonitor there is one less temp reading for the mobo and the cputin reading is stuck at 6c... my cpu fan reved up when it got warm so it knows what is happening but not showing it... no big deal tho cuz the core temps are working fine.


Just make sure you keep those temps under 60C and you should be all good.









Glad I could help.


----------



## andydabeast

ok last freakin question. changing voltage for vcore and cpu-nb in bios does not work now. I needed more than 1.34v on vcore to get to 3.8ghz so I kept upping it in bios. I had it set to 1.5 in bios and HWmonitor, CPU-z, and AETU all reported 1.34v. the only way I am able to change it now is through AETU (asrock extreme tuning utility) and that is stupid. In AETU I do NOT have the boxes checked that say "auto apply when program start" and "auto run when windows start". I uninstalled it to make sure it wasnt messing things up but changing from bios still doesn't work.

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## LordOfCake

FSB: 260
Multiplier: 14x
CPU Speed: 3.64Ghz
NB Speed: 2080 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.3v
CPU-NB Voltage: Auto








RAM Speed: 1386 Mhz
Motherboard: GA-990XA-UD3
Model:125w

recently bought new memory (went from 1333 to 1600) so i need to push this baby further!


----------



## batmalin

Hello everyone,
is this normal?
FSB: 240
Multiplier: 14x
CPU Speed: 3.371Ghz
NB Speed: 2408 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.2v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.25v
RAM Speed: 1605 Mhz
Motherboard: Asus M5A99X-EVO
Ram: Corsair 2x4 Dual Chanel kit Vengeance Red 1600Mhz DDR3
Model:125w
CnQ, C1E, turbo disabled.

Oh BTW I am running blend test for about hour. and its stable.
Am I lucky to achieve this by such voltages?


----------



## vert5

Took me way too long to update my system and get back on the forums, but here I am. Just about finished with my OC and the numbers look NICE!

FSB/Multiplier: 14x 282
CPU Speed: 3948
NB Speed: 2538
CPU Voltage: 1.42
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.20
RAM Speed: 1504
Motherboard: MA790XT-UD4P
Model: (125w or 95w) 95w

Temps sit around 51c running Prime95 and LinX, I have yet to fickle with memory timings(4x4gb RipJaw 1600 9x9x9) and will continue to push the cpu until I reach its stable limit with 1.42v) I tried running @ 1.475v but it got too hot WAY to fast! Man it's good to be back!!!


----------



## Mreek

Hi to all !!

I got a problem with something. I don't know if I posted in the wrong section of the forum, since so its so low with replies. I don't want to make two threads, so I ask you guys kindly to take a look at my post that I will give out below.

Thanks to all in advance!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1199290/overclock-asus-sabertooth-990fx-amd-1055t-help-please <- The Problem


----------



## nukedathlonman

Just thought I'd have my budget system join in the fun.

FSB/Multiplier: 250mhz system clock / 14x multiplier
CPU Speed: 3.5Ghz
NB Speed: 2000Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.30V according to BIOS, 1.36 according to CPU-Z
RAM Speed: 1666Mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-D3
Model: 125w

http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1626295


----------



## Trials

First time over clocker here just had a few questions about setting voltage. Im currently running my cpu at 3.7 1.45v cpu volt and cpu-nb volts at 1.23.... But was wondering how/when I should up the cpu-nb volts... Since I kinda was doing it at random at the moment lol.... Also was wondering whats the difference between the cpu-nb located near the ht volt compared to the one located righ under the cpu volt?? And is upping those volts necessary for a stable overclock I currently have those two set on auto.


----------



## batmalin

Hi Trials
1,45V for 3,7Ghz is too much. CPU-NB is for the internal memory controller build-in CPU, so you can raise it if you have increased the NB freq.
Please correct me if I am wrong
BTW. Mine is 3.4Ghz at 1,20V and CPU-NB at 1,25V


----------



## LowFlyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> First time over clocker here just had a few questions about setting voltage. Im currently running my cpu at 3.7 1.45v cpu volt and cpu-nb volts at 1.23.... But was wondering how/when I should up the cpu-nb volts... Since I kinda was doing it at random at the moment lol.... Also was wondering whats the difference between the cpu-nb located near the ht volt compared to the one located righ under the cpu volt?? And is upping those volts necessary for a stable overclock I currently have those two set on auto.


You should get to 3.7 with lower voltage. I have std cpu and cpu-nb voltage @ same 3.7GHz with same board.


----------



## Trials

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LowFlyR*
> 
> You should get to 3.7 with lower voltage. I have std cpu and cpu-nb voltage @ same 3.7GHz with same board.


What voltage do you have at the moment? And around how many volts should I have it at a 3.7-3.8 oc?


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Wow i'm running 1.44 vcore for 3.85, i couldn't seem to get it stable with less.


----------



## LowFlyR

I have not touched any voltages. They are on 'auto' or what ever it is. I cannot shut down now to check. Core voltage is 1.392 by CPU-Z


----------



## LowFlyR

Looks like it goes up a little when stressed 1.404V
Validation


----------



## Trials

I'm currently running 3.8ghz with 1.44v..... I'm running prime95 blend at the moment and my temps are 56c cpu and 52 core for about an hour now is that alright?.... also under Cpuid HWmonitor I should be worried more on the individual temps since that shows the core temps? Not exactly sure what the difference is between the two could someone explain to me which is the core temps and just the regular temps under HWmonitor?

btw can I burn out individual cores by any chance? for some reason on hwmonitor and amd overdrive it only shows cpu temps for 5 cores?? anyone know why.... and would putting volts on auto except cpu volts effect performance?


----------



## andydabeast

changing voltage for vcore and cpu-nb in bios does not work now. I needed more than 1.34v on vcore to get to 3.8ghz so I kept upping it in bios. I had it set to 1.5 in bios and HWmonitor, CPU-z, and AETU all reported 1.34v. the only way I am able to change it now is through AETU (asrock extreme tuning utility) and that is stupid. In AETU I do NOT have the boxes checked that say "auto apply when program start" and "auto run when windows start". I uninstalled it to make sure it wasnt messing things up but changing from bios still doesn't work.

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Tman5293

I'm updating my entry since I just hit 4.0GHz stable. Here's my new specs:

FSB/Multiplier: 286MHz/x14
CPU Speed: 4.0GHz
NB Speed: 2.86GHz
CPU Voltage: 1.450V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.400V
RAM Speed: 1525MHz
Motherboard: ASRock 990FX Extreme 3
Model: 125W


----------



## Solders18

I'm ALSO updating my entry since I just hit 4.0GHz stable. Here's my new specs:

FSB/Multiplier: 287/14X
CPU Speed: 4.04GHz
NB Speed: 2.02GHz
CPU Voltage: 1.464V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.30V
RAM Speed: 1152MHz
Motherboard: Asus Sabortooth 990FX
Model: 125W

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209742


----------



## Pitbully

Picked up one of these chips for a build my son was doing a couple weeks ago. Last night I installed a Corsair H-60 on it. All I can say is WOW. This little chip rocks. Went into the bios today, set the Core @1.46v, set the FSB to 286, backed the memory down so it was back within specs and BAM, 4Ghz just like that. Still trying to get it stable and get the ram where I need it, but not bad at all for the first boot on this OC.

FSB/Multiplier: 286/14X
CPU Speed: 4004.3GHz
NB Speed: 2002GHz
CPU Voltage: 1.464V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.30V
RAM Speed: 572MHz
Motherboard: Asrock 890FX Deluxe 5
Model: 125W

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2212980


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Seems like the 1055t is almost guaranteed 3.5ghz, mostlikely 3.7+ ghz.
> These are like Deneb need to be cool at higher clocks?
> I have a Mugen2 with push pull hopefuly good [email protected]


With good enough cooling and as long as you don't get a bad chip you should be able to manage near 4GHz stable


----------



## Norse

FSB/Multiplier: 236/14X
CPU Speed: 3304mhz
NB Speed: 2124mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.312V according to overdirve/CPUZ (auto in bios then set down via overdrive)
CPU-NB Voltage: Auto
RAM Speed: 629MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H
Model: 125W

Stock HSF until i get a friends corsair hydro, idles around 35c, i could probably get the vcore lower i think


----------



## nukefission

Meep
somehow my processor is stuck at 800mhz if I enable CNQ








explains a lot of the crappy performance I`ve been getting (taking longer to load w3/d2/sc) than my friends dualie








so now I`m running @ 3.4 with 1.28v
also Should I enable or disable LLC?
Without llc it drops to 1.24V under prime but it is stable









also my cpu temps disappeared in hwmonitor when I tried 3.5 @ 1.3v


----------



## Cloudpost

finally hit 4ghz after new cooler, mobo, and new ram. Now i can be happy selling it. 8120 here i come!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2229394


----------



## mrpeterparker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> finally hit 4ghz after new cooler, mobo, and new ram. Now i can be happy selling it. 8120 here i come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2229394


LULZ


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> finally hit 4ghz after new cooler, mobo, and new ram. Now i can be happy selling it. 8120 here i come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2229394


Nice downgrade man!


----------



## vert5

Just ordered a Power Color 7950 to go with my new 1055T. Has anyone played with the CNPS12X for cooling? Looks like one of my lucky friends will adopt a 460 oc'd to 850/16...something. Curious about the coolers ability to block ram slots on my Giga mobo(using all 4). Also the side fan on my Antec900 tends to get in the way of my current CNPS9900.

Have my overclock info to add to the chart in the morning..


----------



## nukedathlonman

Made some minor tweaks, so I'm just updating the stats from my last post:

FSB/Multiplier: 250mhz system clock / 14x multiplier
CPU Speed: 3.5Ghz
NB Speed: 2500Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.35V according to BIOS, 1.36 according to CPU-Z
RAM Speed: 1666Mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-D3
Model: 125w

Inital tests: http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1626295
New IntelBurnTest @ Maximum Stress level (54 passes & counting): http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1797150
New CPU Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2238232
BIOS Screen shots: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v404/areginato/Phenom/


----------



## phillyd

anyone interested in selling a 1055t or another 125W thuban? if so pm me


----------



## Krusher33

I've had my 1055T for a few months now and just finally getting started on OC'ing it. There's 3 peeps in the spreadsheet that have the same setup as mine. I tried the 2 4ghz ones and Windows don't start with their settings.

This setting passes Linx though:
NB: 2.448
vCore: 1.46
vNB: 1.3
RAM: 1088 - timings on auto
Bus: 272
Multi: x14
HT: 1904 - voltage on auto
On load, the temps were around 40c.

When I tried Bus speed at 279 to try for 3.9, it failed Linx about 5 minutes in and on Prime95, 1 of the workers failed. Temps was still pretty low.

Extra info: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO and OCZ Platinum DDR3 1333mhz (I've reached 1600+ with 1.6v once upon a time).


----------



## TrueForm

OC'd to 3.5 with a Hyper 212+

With the stock cooler OC'd @ 3.2 it would idle around 55C... now it idles around 28C... So happy with this








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2269788


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> OC'd to 3.5 with a Hyper 212+
> With the stock cooler OC'd @ 3.2 it would idle around 55C... now it idles around 28C... So happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2269788


nice one now overclock higher! (even though you don't really need to)

can't believe i'm still equal 13th on the list lol after all this time.

had to drop RAM speeds and I did it in winter but still 4.1 on air on an asrock GX mobo lol. 13hrs + prime95 for testing.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've had my 1055T for a few months now and just finally getting started on OC'ing it. There's 3 peeps in the spreadsheet that have the same setup as mine. I tried the 2 4ghz ones and Windows don't start with their settings.
> This setting passes Linx though:
> NB: 2.448
> vCore: 1.46
> vNB: 1.3
> RAM: 1088 - timings on auto
> Bus: 272
> Multi: x14
> HT: 1904 - voltage on auto
> On load, the temps were around 40c.
> When I tried Bus speed at 279 to try for 3.9, it failed Linx about 5 minutes in and on Prime95, 1 of the workers failed. Temps was still pretty low.
> Extra info: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO and OCZ Platinum DDR3 1333mhz (I've reached 1600+ with 1.6v once upon a time).


Simply copying other people's settings rarely works even if every bit of your hardware is identical.

RAM timings on auto are probably your downfall here.

You can always loosen timings or drop RAM frequency to stable the OC then tighten timings later. Some setups require lower RAM frequencies to stable a 1055T @ 4Ghz.

Also a lot more voltage can be required compared to say a 1090T.

just keep an eye on temps and you will be fine.

You probably need at least 1.475 for the OC's you are trying.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> Simply copying other people's settings rarely works even if every bit of your hardware is identical.


Yeah, I know. I was using them as a reference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> RAM timings on auto are probably your downfall here.
> You can always loosen timings or drop RAM frequency to stable the OC then tighten timings later. Some setups require lower RAM frequencies to stable a 1055T @ 4Ghz.


RAM is underclocked now @ 1100mhz. They're rated for 1333. I'm not sure what to loosen on the timings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> Also a lot more voltage can be required compared to say a 1090T.
> just keep an eye on temps and you will be fine.
> You probably need at least 1.475 for the OC's you are trying.


It's at 1.5v in the BIOS now but CPU-Z shows 1.45v? I've always heard 1.55 is the max? Seems like I'm getting too close to it.

Temps at load is around 45c at 1.5v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2270191
^current validation. It has been GPU folding on this setting for a couple of weeks now. Plays BF3 just fine as well. But it's not Prime95 stable though.


----------



## Casey Ryback

DON'T GO OVER 1.5V YET there are other issues first. voltage may or may not be the culprit of instability. (Sorry about the caps just don't want you damaging your system lol.)

Open cpuz mine reads (timings section)

720.0Mhz (1440) (Stock 1600mhz)

FSBRAM 3:8 stock timings in brackets

CAS latency CL 8 (9)

RAS to CAS tRCD 8 (9)

RAS precharge tRP 8 (9)

Cycle time tRAS 26 (27)

bank cycle time tRC 32 (?) this had an impact on stability as well as the other timings.

Command rate - shouldn't matter if 1T or 2T

at 3.8Ghz you can see I was able to tighten my RAM timings (and that is with 8GB 2x4GB)

Anything over about 3.9 I had to drop the frquency to around 1000Mhz.

That's how I got 4.1Ghz stable on air with my exact setup, except 4GB RAM instead of 8.

I was able to run 7's where i previously had 8's on the RAM timings but the frequency was dropped so i don't know which was faster.

I would like to know your stock RAM timings and then see a screenshot of your RAM timings in the bios if possible.

leaving them on auto you'll just keep failing. Mine was trying to do 6-6-6 something when left on auto and didn't stand a chance.

also what is the voltage of the sticks.

Ok just looked at your validation and what i assumed was right your RAM is doing exactly the same as mine when lowered the freq. 6-6-6-15.

They're too tight. i guarantee this will solve the problem now we need to figure out what to run them at. (the questions above will help!)


----------



## Krusher33

^This is interesting... I bought what should be a 1333mhz set.... I'll have to dig them out and see the sticker.

They're rated 1.5v.

Edit: Sticker says they're 1333mhz sticks. Also says 7-7-7 @ 1.65v. OCZ's website said 1.5, lol I'm not sure what to make of this whole CPU-Z showing lower freq. than what it SHOULD default at.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> ^This is interesting... I bought what should be a 1333mhz set.... I'll have to dig them out and see the sticker.
> They're rated 1.5v.


They would be. They are currently running 1070Mhz. (535 x 2)

Try really loose timings like 9-9-9-27-36 or something. if it seems stable go for around 4Ghz on the cpu.

At that point you shpould really up the NB multi at least 1X to get the NB around 2500Mhz. does wonders for performance.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> They would be. They are currently running 1070Mhz. (535 x 2)
> Try really loose timings like 9-9-9-27-36 or something. if it seems stable go for around 4Ghz on the cpu.
> At that point you shpould really up the NB multi at least 1X to get the NB around 2500Mhz. does wonders for performance.


NB WAS at 2500 when OC'd actually. This is screen shot of default settings in BIOS to show default of RAM.

And I ninja edited on you. The sticker do say 1333 and it also said "7-7-7 @ 1.65 volt". I've actually been having it set at 1.5v. Whoops! In my defense, OCZ's website said they're rated 1.5v. It's the whole reason I got them...

But I don't understand... they're 1333mhz sticks... default is 1070?


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> ^This is interesting... I bought what should be a 1333mhz set.... I'll have to dig them out and see the sticker.
> They're rated 1.5v.
> Edit: Sticker says they're 1333mhz sticks. Also says 7-7-7 @ 1.65v. OCZ's website said 1.5, lol I'm not sure what to make of this whole CPU-Z showing lower freq. than what it SHOULD default at.


When you adjust the FSB up and down the RAM freq also changes.

You obviously have it set lower in the bios.

you always times the frequency in cpuz by 2 to get your actual running speed.

Where does it say 777 1.65? on the RAM itself?

I would believe what you are seeing on the RAM not the website.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> NB WAS at 2500 when OC'd actually. This is screen shot of default settings in BIOS to show default of RAM.
> And I ninja edited on you. The sticker do say 1333 and it also said "7-7-7 @ 1.65 volt". I've actually been having it set at 1.5v. Whoops! In my defense, OCZ's website said they're rated 1.5v. It's the whole reason I got them...
> But I don't understand... they're 1333mhz sticks... default is 1070?


When adjusting the FSB the RAM freq goes up/down with it.

in the bios there is a setting i forget now but it's the RAM frequency setting.

easy enough to find it should show different frequency settings.

but let's leave it how it is for now as we're aiming for 4GHz.

give it at least 1.6 on the RAM I think.

try loosening timings in the RAM section of your bios as i described.

keep NB at 2500. if NB voltage is stock bump it up only one or two notches should be all you need plus I don't want to create other heat issues.

once you've done all this there is no reason for it not to at least boot 4Ghz.

Do you have load line calibration options in your bios this is important.

Your PC was showing quite high voltage (1.45) for not actually doing much (i assume)

(Start with LLC on normal or slight. make sure evrything else turbo etc all turned off)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> When adjusting the FSB the RAM freq goes up/down with it.


I am aware of this.
Quote:


> in the bios there is a setting i forget now but it's the RAM frequency setting.
> easy enough to find it should show different frequency settings.


Right. During OC with reference clock at 279 and ram set at 400 mhz and 1.5v, the ram is now at 558 or 1116 (whatever number you want to go by).

During DEFAULT or AUTO with reference clock at DEFAULT or AUTO, the ram is going at what you see in the screenshot above. You asked for a screenshot of what it's at when it's at default. I am not sure how to make it any clearer?
Quote:


> but let's leave it how it is for now as we're aiming for 4GHz.
> give it at least 1.6 on the RAM I think.
> try loosening timings in the RAM section of your bios as i described.


When I rebooted before I read your reply, I had it set to 1.65v and 8-8-8-19-31 timings and it didn't POST.
Quote:


> keep NB at 2500. if NB voltage is stock bump it up only one or two notches should be all you need plus I don't want to create other heat issues.


Again, NB is at 2500 when OC'd to 3.9ghz. I'll provide another screenshot for you.
Quote:


> once you've done all this there is no reason for it not to at least boot 4Ghz.


It boots above 4ghz, just doesn't pass prime test so I've backed down to 3.9 to fold on GPU.
Quote:


> Do you have load line calibration options in your bios this is important.


It's set on auto cause I don't understand how it works. So many threads are saying different things about it.
Quote:


> Your PC was showing quite high voltage (1.45) for not actually doing much (i assume)
> (Start with LLC on normal or slight. make sure evrything else turbo etc all turned off)


Like I said, in BIOS, voltage is set at 1.5 yet CPU-Z is registering 1.45. LLC is set on Auto... the options for LLC are 0%, 33%, 50%, 66%, 75%, 100%.

Here's screenshot of ram and NB with the current OC of 3.9 ghz.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Where does it say 777 1.65? on the RAM itself?


That was on the sticker of the RAM itself.


----------



## Casey Ryback

OK sorry to confuse you and ask again etc...... go by what's on the sticks.

I still think it's your

cycle time

and

bank cycle time

that are too tight.

Load line calibration is how much extra juice the mobo gives to counter Vdroop.

cheaper boards etc are more prone to Vdroop like my asrock.

Now i'm going to throw a spanner in the works but sometimes a mobo bios update has fixes for such things as LLC.

This probably doesn't matter as asus and gigabyte boards are generally good from the getgo even set to auto.

anyway LLC could be playing a part in causing instability. might not be giving enough power @full load while primeing.

Vice versa it can give too much especially what i found when i first started [email protected] on my board.

i saw 1.6v before hastily stopping but i was kinda suicide running there and don't recommend it.

last but not least a bad 1055T can really need some voltage after about 3.8

i hit a wall with my chip and 1.5v was what i used to get 4.1 but it went over that while testing. (due to LLC set to medium but it wouldn't stable on any other setting)

auto LLC on my board got me to about 3.6 and that's it.

What tests in prime95 are you doing?

Use blends if you aren't already.

What no. are the tests that are failing? example fail the 1024k tests would more than likely indicate a RAM issue, unless significantly undervolted cpu in which the program would more than likely just stop working.

have you tried 8-8-8-26-32 yet? this should work as yours are 7-7-7 you can tighten them later once a nice cpu oc has been established.

As stated you may not have to touch LLC at all and it could be the memory issue.

But once getting through the memory intensive prime tests and if still failing the bigger no. tests (cpu intensive) load line calibration could play a part and you may have to mess around with it to get a high OC.

I gotta stop ranting i hope i've given you some food for thought.

Hope it comes good i had to do a heap of testing before evn working out my temperemental mobo etc.

Good Luck


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> Load line calibration is how much extra juice the mobo gives to counter Vdroop.


I watched my prime test for 15 minutes just now. Watched CPU-z and at idle it was 1.440v. Hit start on Prime and it jumped to 1.472 for couple of secs then dropped to 1.408 for couple of secs then back up to 1.44. It would consistently do that and several times it would drop to 1.392v. Let me know if I need to adjust LLC.
Quote:


> What tests in prime95 are you doing?
> Use blends if you aren't already.


That is correct.
Quote:


> What no. are the tests that are failing?


no idea as I never thought it mattered?
Quote:


> have you tried 8-8-8-26-32 yet? this should work as yours are 7-7-7 you can tighten them later once a nice cpu oc has been established.


In BIOS? Because whatever I set in BIOS, CPU-Z is giving a different value. Always 1 less in fact.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I watched my prime test for 15 minutes just now. Watched CPU-z and at idle it was 1.440v. Hit start on Prime and it jumped to 1.472 for couple of secs then dropped to 1.408 for couple of secs then back up to 1.44. It would consistently do that and several times it would drop to 1.392v. Let me know if I need to adjust LLC.
> That is correct.
> no idea as I never thought it mattered?
> In BIOS? Because whatever I set in BIOS, CPU-Z is giving a different value. Always 1 less in fact.


OK so the RAM is defaulting to certain speeds even though saving in the bios. I hope you are saving the settings......lol kidding.

try 9's then and it will set 8's right? and 27 and 33 to get 8-8-8-26-32 lol i dunno.

it's an issue.

could try the other mobo slots maybe, i've seen strange things.

every prime95 test is different. there are a few that push the cpu and RAM really hard but they are a couple of hours into testing from memory.

you could probably look up elsewhere on exactly what each test does all i know is that the lower no. ones 1024K's etc are more memory intensive. bigger 28000K sort no.s are heavily cpu based and you will see it also from your temps.

i'm not saying the 1024 doesn't use the cpu it is just lighter work for it.

sounds like LLC may have to be controlled manually, but i'm not certain how much voltage jumps on the first tests i will do a run and tell you.


----------



## Krusher33

Tried the 8-8-8-26-31 timings at 1.59v and it wouldn't POST. So I backed it down to 1.5v and it still wouldn't POST.

I'll let the Prime go for awhile again and see where it fails at.


----------



## Casey Ryback

started prime 1024's sitting solid on 1.464

up to 1.472 then back to original

Ok so sits at 1.464 and occasional fluctuates.

it's very stable and hasn't moved off the stated voltages.

OK so i stopped it never moves it obviously needs stable voltage and by what you said it doesn't sound right.

it should increase /decrease when changing tests obviously.

RAM may not be the issue here at all lol.

(yes I know it's high for 3.8 don't troll me 1090T and 1100 owners - jokes)

OK so try the RAM setting that gets you the furthest into tests and try LLC on lowest setting start prime and check voltage change.

Then tweak accordingly 33% may not be enough.

Don't worry it won't actually add 33% more power it is a representation of the percentage of LLC.


----------



## Krusher33

Right at 15 minutes core 6 stopped at Test 5, 6500.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> OK so try the RAM setting that gets you the furthest into tests


I still haven't figured out what timings that is yet actually. I can only get the rig to boot when timings set at auto funny enough.
Quote:


> try LLC on lowest setting start prime and check voltage change.
> Then tweak accordingly 33% may not be enough.


Trying this now.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Right at 15 minutes core 6 stopped at Test 5, 6500.
> I still haven't figured out what timings that is yet actually. I can only get the rig to boot when timings set at auto funny enough.
> Trying this now.


The timings will be at what it says in cpuz it won't lie.

If the voltage is still fluctuating it could easily fail any of the tests more RAM intensive or not.

The 6500 tests it failed are RAM intensive.

If the RAM won't work correctly you could try changing slots if you haven't already it's a shot in the dark though............


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> The timings will be at what it says in cpuz it won't lie.
> If the voltage is still fluctuating it could easily fail any of the tests more RAM intensive or not.
> The 6500 tests it failed are RAM intensive.
> If the RAM won't work correctly you could try changing slots if you haven't already it's a shot in the dark though............


Making headway here. I went by SPD tab settings of 7-7-7-16-27 @1.5v and it did boot. Plus I was wrong about the options I have for LLC... it's actually in increments of 3.1% from 0 to 100. I set it at 30%.

It passed where it have been failing at but the voltage was MUCH different this time. Instead of dropping to 1.392v, it did the opposite and went up to 1.520v occasionally. I'm going to drop LLC down to 20% and test it tomorrow. I have to be up and going to work in just 5 hours so I'm taking a break for the night.

Many thanks for the help so far and +rep for it.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Making headway here. I went by SPD tab settings of 7-7-7-16-27 @1.5v and it did boot. Plus I was wrong about the options I have for LLC... it's actually in increments of 3.1% from 0 to 100. I set it at 30%.
> It passed where it have been failing at but the voltage was MUCH different this time. Instead of dropping to 1.392v, it did the opposite and went up to 1.520v occasionally. I'm going to drop LLC down to 20% and test it tomorrow. I have to be up and going to work in just 5 hours so I'm taking a break for the night.
> Many thanks for the help so far and +rep for it.


WHOA it is a percentage.

wow yeah you shouldn't need that much probably 15%

My mobo is very rustic it simply has slight medium or high i think, anyways words not percentages, lol.

sounds like you'll get a good oc in the next couple of days.

I still think loosening RAM (if somehow possible) will help.

No worries at all for the help, Hope you got some valuable info through my massive shpiels.

Best of Luck!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> WHOA it is a percentage.
> wow yeah you shouldn't need that much probably 15%
> My mobo is very rustic it simply has slight medium or high i think, anyways words not percentages, lol.
> sounds like you'll get a good oc in the next couple of days.
> I still think loosening RAM (if somehow possible) will help.
> No worries at all for the help, Hope you got some valuable info through my massive shpiels.
> Best of Luck!


Actually, I might go 40% or something. I noticed before going to bed that default/auto is 51% so I bet going 1 way goes 1 way and the other way goes the other?

And what should I loosen to? Remember, we tried 8-8-8-26-31 and it wouldn't POST.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Every setup is different you'll just have to try different ram timings it will be trial and error no doubt.

As for the LLC just keep an eye on voltage increases and or spikes, you'll just have to play around with it a bit being careful of course.

Monitor temps and you'll be fine.


----------



## Krusher33

I keep forgetting to mention that the temps has not gone over 40c each time we tried.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I keep forgetting to mention that the temps has not gone over 40c each time we tried.


you're on air right?

You can add about 10C+ to that reading realistically.

in hardware monitor you might have (depending on mobo) a cpu input temp.

this is actually closer to proper core temp just don't let the input temp go over 62C and you're fine. not that yours will get to that anyway.

This is faulty temp sensor the x6's are renowned for.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> you're on air right?


For now yes. Will be adding a H60 if I can get/build a new case for my HTPC.
Quote:


> You can add about 10C+ to that reading realistically.
> in hardware monitor you might have (depending on mobo) a cpu input temp.
> this is actually closer to proper core temp just don't let the input temp go over 62C and you're fine. not that yours will get to that anyway.
> This is faulty temp sensor the x6's are renowned for.










Oh wonderful. Here I was thinking my temps were good all this time. I'm not sure that mobo has an input temp.







:


----------



## TrueForm

Grrrrr.... I've managed to get it to 3.7.. but I would really love to get at 3.8 to get a 1ghz over clock... But im kinda scared? Any advice? ~Runs about 25 - 30C idle at this speed~








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2283240


----------



## Krusher33

Idle means nothing. What are the temps during stress testing? What is the voltage set at right now?


----------



## TrueForm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Idle means nothing. What are the temps during stress testing? What is the voltage set at right now?


Yeahhhhhh I know







Just being a happy lil OC noob. I stressed it out on Prime95 @ 3.8Ghz for about 10 mins and it never went over 50C. The voltage is at 1.452. This is the 1st time I've ever OC'd my cpu by 1GHZ. Yay!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Yeahhhhhh I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just being a happy lil OC noob. I stressed it out on Prime95 @ 3.8Ghz for about 10 mins and it never went over 50C. The voltage is at 1.452. This is the 1st time I've ever OC'd my cpu by 1GHZ. Yay!


Feels good eh? I kept having chips just shy of it till this one. I'm at 3.96 with 1.475v at the moment. Using a Hyper 212+ and temps stays under 50 during Prime 95. I think I still got room to OC but need to get my H60 on it first.


----------



## TrueForm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Feels good eh? I kept having chips just shy of it till this one. I'm at 3.96 with 1.475v at the moment. Using a Hyper 212+ and temps stays under 50 during Prime 95. I think I still got room to OC but need to get my H60 on it first.


Yeah man. I'm tempted to try and get to 4Ghz... but I'm kinda scared :/ i think I could do it with my 212+. I need to read up on others who have gotten to 4Ghz. I would of went Intel, but at the time my old computer died (hard drive stuffed) so I had to find something cheap and found this chip. It was a nice improvement over my old E8200 though. Lets see how piledriver does...


----------



## sbiswas

Got my 1055t stable at 3.5 GHz with stock cooler.

CPU - 3500 MHz (250 MHz FSB X 14)
NB - 2000 MHz
vCore - 1.37 v
vNB - 1.25 v
RAM - 1333 MHz (DDR3 Kingston ValueRAM)
Mobo - ASUS M5A88V-EVO

Core temp at idle - 42 C
Core temp at full load - 60 C
Ambient - 29 C

BSOD at 3.6 GHz after running prime95 for few seconds


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbiswas*
> 
> BSOD at 3.6 GHz after running prime95 for few seconds


If I had to guess it's the RAM or NB volts.

And what are you using to cool CPU? <-- Never mind... I re-read your post.


----------



## reisya

Last night tested with M5A99X EVO with 20ºC Ambient


----------



## sbiswas

I replaced the stock cooler with a CM 212+ but still cannot go beyond 3.5 GHz. I could go to 3.6 GHz after increasing voltage from 1.37 to 1.4 but after 30 mins of prime95, it crashed. The 212+ has reduced the temperature by a few degrees but it seems it's the mobo which is not ready for more overclocking. Either the RAM or the iGPU maybe restricting it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> If I had to guess it's the RAM or NB volts.
> And what are you using to cool CPU? <-- Never mind... I re-read your post.


----------



## Richi3

I got my 1055t Stable at 3.5 Ghz, but I want to go higher something around 3.8 Ghz if not even 4 Ghz








My Problems are that I can`t get it stable higher than 3.5 Ghz, not because the CPU gets to hot or too low V-core. My Problem is the RAM, I have no idea about Timings and so on and so on.
I tried 3.8 Ghz with RAM at 1088 (Stock: 1333) and Stock Timings but that obviously wont work. Prime failes after few seconds...

My Settings right now:


Memory at Stock

Max. Temp:
CPU: 44 °C (small FFT ~ 52°C)
Core: 27 °C (small FFT ~ 31°C)
That was the highest I have seen, most of the time Temp. is around 44°C in games (BF3) never above 39°C

Scythe Grand Kama Cross used for cooling, as long as I am able to keep Temperatures below ~ 57°C I want to go further..


----------



## richie_2010

set your rm timings to 99924 and see if that helps you get higher, 1600mhz ram is the best way to get 4ghz oc.

set cpu voltage to 1.45 n up to 4ghz on fsb n lower ht, nb and ram close to stock and set them timings and see how you get on.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> I got my 1055t Stable at 3.5 Ghz, but I want to go higher something around 3.8 Ghz if not even 4 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Problems are that I can`t get it stable higher than 3.5 Ghz, not because the CPU gets to hot or too low V-core. My Problem is the RAM, I have no idea about Timings and so on and so on.
> I tried 3.8 Ghz with RAM at 1088 (Stock: 1333) and Stock Timings but that obviously wont work. Prime failes after few seconds...
> My Settings right now:
> 
> Memory at Stock
> Max. Temp:
> CPU: 44 °C (small FFT ~ 52°C)
> Core: 27 °C (small FFT ~ 31°C)
> That was the highest I have seen, most of the time Temp. is around 44°C in games (BF3) never above 39°C
> Scythe Grand Kama Cross used for cooling, as long as I am able to keep Temperatures below ~ 57°C I want to go further..


Just lower your vcore, i use same freq for daily with default vcore and stable..

For more than 3,5Ghz.. Would you please write down your specification?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> I got my 1055t Stable at 3.5 Ghz, but I want to go higher something around 3.8 Ghz if not even 4 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Problems are that I can`t get it stable higher than 3.5 Ghz, not because the CPU gets to hot or too low V-core. My Problem is the RAM, I have no idea about Timings and so on and so on.
> I tried 3.8 Ghz with RAM at 1088 (Stock: 1333) and Stock Timings but that obviously wont work. Prime failes after few seconds...
> My Settings right now:
> 
> Memory at Stock
> Max. Temp:
> CPU: 44 °C (small FFT ~ 52°C)
> Core: 27 °C (small FFT ~ 31°C)
> That was the highest I have seen, most of the time Temp. is around 44°C in games (BF3) never above 39°C
> Scythe Grand Kama Cross used for cooling, as long as I am able to keep Temperatures below ~ 57°C I want to go further..


Screenshot of memory and SPD tabs would help as well as your specs... we don't know what set of memory you're working with.


----------



## sbiswas

Well, finally it seems I have got past the 3.5 GHz barrier. I have increased Vcore to 1.43V and Vnb to 1.3v. HT frequency is manually set closer to 2 GHz @2055 MHz and NB frequency is set closer to 2.5 GHz @2570 MHz. Other voltage and frequencies are kept at auto. RAM frequency has been dropped to 514 MHz from stock 667 MHz. It is operating @6-6-6-18 configuration. This was a pair of Kingston ValueRAM. I feel I need to buy better RAM @1600 MHz to aim further overclocking beyond 3.6 GHz.


----------



## richie_2010

up your fsb some more but lower your ht.
i forgot to ask.
what board you using


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> Just lower your vcore, i use same freq for daily with default vcore and stable..
> 
> For more than 3,5Ghz.. Would you please write down your specification?


Wont work for me, 1.3 works great with 3.4 Ghz @ 3.5Ghz I sometimes got Bluescreens with 1.325V, so I tried 1.3375V and it worked just fine. But I can try it at 1.3V (I`m pretty sure it wont work







)

System:

AsRock 870 Extreme 3 (no high end MoBo but i saw peolpe hitting 4 Ghz with it and 1055t)
Corsair 4 GB RAM
450W BeQuiet! PSU (not much but I`m using just an HD 5770 for Graphics)
And a case with lots of Airflow









CPU-Z:


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> Wont work for me, 1.3 works great with 3.4 Ghz @ 3.5Ghz I sometimes got Bluescreens with 1.325V, so I tried 1.3375V and it worked just fine. But I can try it at 1.3V (I`m pretty sure it wont work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> System:
> AsRock 870 Extreme 3 (no high end MoBo but i saw peolpe hitting 4 Ghz with it and 1055t)
> Corsair 4 GB RAM
> 450W BeQuiet! PSU (not much but I`m using just an HD 5770 for Graphics)
> And a case with lots of Airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z:


Try 1,5v for vcore and 1,25v v cpu-nb for 4Ghz, lower your multiplier of memory to around 1333Mhz with little bump vdimm from default and set timing default at all.. ht keeping around 2000Mhz and nb around 2500Mhz.. Hope works


----------



## Richi3

I dont want to go to 1.5V not sure if my cooler can do it at that Voltage, 3.8 would be enough, if possible with a Voltage below 1.4V


----------



## TrueForm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> I dont want to go to 1.5V not sure if my cooler can do it at that Voltage, 3.8 would be enough, if possible with a Voltage below 1.4V


not going to happen, you'll need to go over 1.4V if you wantt 4GHz stable. Mine's at 1.44V at 4GHz. What motherboard are you using?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> not going to happen, you'll need to go over 1.4V if you wantt 4GHz stable. Mine's at 1.44V at 4GHz. What motherboard are you using?


Agreed. there is no way you are going to hit 4ghz under 1.4. i think the best i have seen is 1.42ish, but average about 1.45 or so. you HAVE to have an aftermarket cooler for 4 ghz. i don't think you mentioned what cooler you have? i have an H100 on mine and it still doubles as a space heater. if you look back a couple pages (not sure how many anymore) i posted my settings for my 4ghz and a couple other people did too about the same time. take a look at those so you can get an idea of what people run. thats one of the best ways to learn how to overclock, see what works and what doesn't for other people and then try it for yourself. when looking at other peoples settings you are most likely going to have to change some of the settings a little, but it will at least give you an idea. Happy OC'ing!


----------



## Richi3

I never said I need to get 4 GHz, first I wanted to try 3.8 Ghz, because i want to know if my cooler (Scythe Grand Kama Cross) can handle it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> not going to happen, you'll need to go over 1.4V if you wantt 4GHz stable. Mine's at 1.44V at 4GHz. What motherboard are you using?


Mine is an AsRock 870 Extreme 3


----------



## andydabeast

is 1333 speed ram a bottleneck that could prevent me from getting to 4GHz?


----------



## Solders18

I have 4.031 Ghz on 1333.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> is 1333 speed ram a bottleneck that could prevent me from getting to 4GHz?


Doubt it. I'm at 3.96 Ghz and RAM is downclocked to 1100 something.


----------



## superericla

I can get mine to 4GHz pretty easily but there's a larger voltage jump for me past 272MHz FSB so I keep it around there. Also tightened my RAM timings from 9-9-9-27 to 8-8-7-22 without any additional RAM voltage.


----------



## Deeya

Add me to the list. Finally decided to post. Here's my validation post.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355909

I can't seem to get any higher than this without blue screening in Prime95, could this be because I leave the RAM timings set to auto. Never OCed RAM before


----------



## snitzle_iii

This may or may not have been answered, but my computer cycles from 3.5core to 1k core although i turned off turbo boost


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> Add me to the list. Finally decided to post. Here's my validation post.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355909
> I can't seem to get any higher than this without blue screening in Prime95, could this be because I leave the RAM timings set to auto. Never OCed RAM before


That's a lesson I learned. You can OC higher if you can manually set the clocks and timings on RAM. Go to the AMD RAM section in our forums for help with that.


----------



## snitzle_iii

i know this has been beaten to hell, but the max temp of 65 is for tmpin0/1/2 or for the core 0-6 temp


----------



## Atomfix

Just leave your FSB at 300, you can do soo much more like me







RAM at 1600MHz, HT at 2100MHz etc etc........

That's if your Motherboard and CPU are kind enough to let you run there, highest I can achieve is 325FSB


----------



## Carniflex

A quick question - What do you guys think is a sensible expectation for a 24/7 OC for 1055T under water. A 9x120 mm rad, EK block, couple of GPU blocks and about max 5 mH2O pressure pump. First revision of the chip (the 125W one), Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H rev 2.1 board.

Somewhere around 4.5 GHz realistic ? Or is it already more into a dry ice / LN2 ballpark ? The chip was able to do 4 GHz with Thermaltake Frio (a very loud air cooler) so just wondering what would be a reasonable aim once I get my loop assembled (still waiting few parts and have to mod the new case).


----------



## Casey Ryback

I'd expect about 4.2 under water but every chip hits a limit sometime and says "no more" before temps are even an issue.

you might not even get that.

A 1090T/1100T have a better chance of higher OC's.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> A quick question - What do you guys think is a sensible expectation for a 24/7 OC for 1055T under water. A 9x120 mm rad, EK block, couple of GPU blocks and about max 5 mH2O pressure pump. First revision of the chip (the 125W one), Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H rev 2.1 board.
> Somewhere around 4.5 GHz realistic ? Or is it already more into a dry ice / LN2 ballpark ? The chip was able to do 4 GHz with Thermaltake Frio (a very loud air cooler) so just wondering what would be a reasonable aim once I get my loop assembled (still waiting few parts and have to mod the new case).


Mine's is only on an H60 but just to give an idea, it's at 3.96 ghz and 1.48v, the temps are in the mid-40's for folding and reached about 48 during prime tests. So I suspect you could get better temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> I'd expect about 4.2 under water but every chip hits a limit sometime and says "no more" before temps are even an issue.
> you might not even get that.
> A 1090T/1100T have a better chance of higher OC's.


^this. I see a lot of folks hit that limit before temps are an issue.

I think the 1090T is the sweet spot for OC'ing potential.


----------



## Carniflex

Well, I guess getting 4.2 GHz out of this first revision 1055T would be then good enough deal, considering that it has locked multi and I have to get there through FSB. Will see how this goes once the loop is assembled but at least I know now not to try to beeline straight to 4.5 for a start









Even at 4.2 I would be sitting already at 300 FSB which might give some trouble to my RAM already even if chip itself might be willing to go a bit extra. Already at ~280 FSB (under air) had to massage my RAM stick for a while to convince them to play along. Have just some regular ValueRAM sticks.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Well, I guess getting 4.2 GHz out of this first revision 1055T would be then good enough deal, considering that it has locked multi and I have to get there through FSB. Will see how this goes once the loop is assembled but at least I know now not to try to beeline straight to 4.5 for a start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even at 4.2 I would be sitting already at 300 FSB which might give some trouble to my RAM already even if chip itself might be willing to go a bit extra. Already at ~280 FSB (under air) had to massage my RAM stick for a while to convince them to play along. Have just some regular ValueRAM sticks.


Memory is the issue with a lot of us. It seems to me that the timings starts getting a little finicky at higher CPU speeds. RAM can handle the speeds in any scenario I see but the timings gets in the way.

Like for me, I have seen my RAM get to mid 1600's. But right now I have them at 1066 (something like that) and yet it fails during the begining of Prime where it's putting more stress on RAM. I'd mess with the timings and succeed. Bump up CPU again, and it starts all over again. I'm sure I can get mine higher... I just don't wanna have to figure out the timings all over again.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Memory is the issue with a lot of us. It seems to me that the timings starts getting a little finicky at higher CPU speeds. RAM can handle the speeds in any scenario I see but the timings gets in the way.
> Like for me, I have seen my RAM get to mid 1600's. But right now I have them at 1066 (something like that) and yet it fails during the begining of Prime where it's putting more stress on RAM. I'd mess with the timings and succeed. Bump up CPU again, and it starts all over again. I'm sure I can get mine higher... I just don't wanna have to figure out the timings all over again.


I have found that its easiest to go the lowest RAM multi (x4 usually for most sticks which translates into a 800 MHz on stock settings) and set manually relatively loose settings for a start and then tighten down once reasonably happy with the base OC. Although tightening the RAM settings tends to take more time in my experience than getting the CPU to OC somewhere. More settings to fiddle and very oftn if you go too tight then at least in my mobo it means finding that clear cmos jumper as it sits just on blank screen after setting the timings on RAM.

At 300 FSB I would be hitting at 1200 MHZ with x4 RAM multi, which is still a bit under x6.66 multi at stock. So in theory I should be able to get as high as 333 FSB with lowest RAM multi when manually setting loose ttimings, assuming the sticks are capable of using that multi in the first place by their SPD (I think anything sold today should be able, as PC-10600 is usually x5.33, meaning it has x4 and x6.66 lines populated as well usually). Even then though the sticks need a little extra volts in my experience.


----------



## superericla

I'm running the 125W 1055t in a loop with my 6970. I have a 140.3 radiator and a 120.2 radiator. I still have a hard time getting past 4.0GHz.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I'm running the 125W 1055t in a loop with my 6970. I have a 140.3 radiator and a 120.2 radiator. I still have a hard time getting past 4.0GHz.


Just out of curiosity - what kind of volts are you willing to give it under that rad space and is the trouble getting past 4 GHz related to the temperatures or the chip is reasonably cool and its just damn hard to get it stable past some FSB number.

My chip was getting moody around 4 GHz as well when I was still using the 1 kg very loud cooler named Thermaltake Frio, although in my case the main reason to back a bit off was noise back then as it took some volts to get it there and that in turn made the stuff pretty hot. Frio has two 2700 rpm 110 cfm fans that are quite a howlers when in full speed. They were so loud I was still hearing them when gaming through Logitech G35 heatset which as pretty good sound insulation properties with the case approx 1.5 meteres away from me.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Just out of curiosity - what kind of volts are you willing to give it under that rad space and is the trouble getting past 4 GHz related to the temperatures or the chip is reasonably cool and its just damn hard to get it stable past some FSB number.
> My chip was getting moody around 4 GHz as well when I was still using the 1 kg very loud cooler named Thermaltake Frio, although in my case the main reason to back a bit off was noise back then as it took some volts to get it there and that in turn made the stuff pretty hot. Frio has two 2700 rpm 110 cfm fans that are quite a howlers when in full speed. They were so loud I was still hearing them when gaming through Logitech G35 heatset which as pretty good sound insulation properties with the case approx 1.5 meteres away from me.


I'm really not concerned with temps under this amount of rad space. I'm mostly avoiding using voltages over 1.5V. If I went to probably around 1.53V or so I could reach 4.2GHz stable, I just tested that actually. I just avoid running at voltages over 1.475V (specifically) so I avoid faster chip degradation.









Edit: My temps at 4.2GHz were still under 55C with a 25C ambient temp.

New Edit: I just tried enabling LLC and dropped the VCore down to 1.3625V on 4.0GHz and it's stable. It took at least 1.43125V with LLC set to "Auto". Interesting...


----------



## tambok2012

Sorry for disturbing this thread but can i ask???

if i were to build a 6 core like yours ( NO INTEL please )

which do you choose for just 4ghz overclock

1055t or 1090t?









and for the mobo

ASRock 970 Extreme4 or ASUS M5A88-M both have good reviews in newegg both have 4 egg's









and for the ram

i prefer having 2gbx4 rams installed than 4gbx2

2 (2x2)g.skill 1333 cl7 or cl9 or 2 (2x2)g.skill 1600 cl9

dont really care of crossfire....









thanks in advance you 1055t owners

sorry bad english..............


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tambok2012*
> 
> Sorry for disturbing this thread but can i ask???
> if i were to build a 6 core like yours ( NO INTEL please )
> which do you choose for just 4ghz overclock
> 1055t or 1090t?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the mobo
> ASRock 970 Extreme4 or ASUS M5A88-M both have good reviews in newegg both have 4 egg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the ram
> i prefer having 2gbx4 rams installed than 4gbx2
> 2 (2x2)g.skill 1333 cl7 or cl9 or 2 (2x2)g.skill 1600 cl9
> dont really care of crossfire....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance you 1055t owners
> sorry bad english..............


1090t asus 1600.
While the 1055t is going to provide a 4ghz clock, the 1090t will be easier to get there and have higher chance of going higher than 4. and i believe the 1090 is easier to get these days


----------



## tambok2012

other suggestions need 4 suggestions and ill pick wich has many votes


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tambok2012*
> 
> other suggestions need 4 suggestions and ill pick wich has many votes


You're going to get the same answers with the options you gave:

1090T because it has been proven again and again to be better at overclocking
ASUS over ASrock because they're both are from the same company but the ASUS branded boards have better reliability.
1600 RAM because of more room to work with when overclocking.


----------



## tambok2012

TY to all your answers ASUS 1090t wins


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> I'd expect about 4.2 under water but every chip hits a limit sometime and says "no more" before temps are even an issue.
> you might not even get that.
> A 1090T/1100T have a better chance of higher OC's.


Agreed. Maybe some had a problem issue with temp, 4.2 will save temp for daily with water.


----------



## RiddlerLS1

Hey guys, new here and pretty new to modding computers. Anyways I bought my setup from ibuypower over a year ago. It's a azza spartan case with gigabyte 870 mb, 1055t CPU, and asus 6850 gpu. I haven't had any problems out of it but after looking at this thread I ran a torture test in prime to check my temps. The computer came with their free liquid cooling upgrade so I figured my temps would be pretty good. After a few hours under full load my core temps got around 53 and CPU temp got pretty close to about 58. This was all on stock settings. Idle temps stay around 25.

I sure would have thought my temps would have been lower since I see so many ppl over clocking on air cooling with better temps. My fans are running stron and I can feel the heat in the radiator. Maybe they didn't do a good job applying the tp on the CPU before the cooler? Those temps were logged with core temp and hwmonitor.

Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Atomfix

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2368041

3.6GHz 24/7
4.0GHz when I really really need it, (Video editing, converting video files etc....)
4.1GHz for Chimp!!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiddlerLS1*
> 
> Hey guys, new here and pretty new to modding computers. Anyways I bought my setup from ibuypower over a year ago. It's a azza spartan case with gigabyte 870 mb, 1055t CPU, and asus 6850 gpu. I haven't had any problems out of it but after looking at this thread I ran a torture test in prime to check my temps. The computer came with their free liquid cooling upgrade so I figured my temps would be pretty good. After a few hours under full load my core temps got around 53 and CPU temp got pretty close to about 58. This was all on stock settings. Idle temps stay around 25.
> I sure would have thought my temps would have been lower since I see so many ppl over clocking on air cooling with better temps. My fans are running stron and I can feel the heat in the radiator. Maybe they didn't do a good job applying the tp on the CPU before the cooler? Those temps were logged with core temp and hwmonitor.
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks


You said you bought it over a year ago. When's the last time you opened it up and cleaned it out inside? (including taking fans off radiators to see if dust is in the fins.)


----------



## RiddlerLS1

Opened it up just yesterday to check on everything. It's all clean. It actually only gets turned on maybe an average of twice a month as I only use it for gaming.


----------



## RiddlerLS1

The liquid cooling system that came with it, is the generic IBP cooler i believe. Ive been looking at adding more fans to the case and putting a better fan on the radiator. Right now, the radiator has 2 fans, but i dont know how good the fans are or are not since they are just the fans that came with the case and the cooling setup.

Also I only have 2 other fans on the case, one on the side and one on the front. Ive been thinking about ordering a 97cfm Thermaltake case fan for the side or top exhaust, and was also considering ordering a Scythe Ultra Kaze 133cfm fan for the radiator. Im wondering if adding these fans will make any kind of difference in temps or whether it is probably just a thermal paste problem. Ive never done any thermal pasting so I honestly dont know what route to go with it.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiddlerLS1*
> 
> Right now, the radiator has 2 fans, but i dont know how good the fans are or are not since they are just the fans that came with the case and the cooling setup.


Is it a 240 radiator where the fans are side-by-side or is it 1 fan in front, 1 in rear?
Quote:


> Also I only have 2 other fans on the case, one on the side and one on the front. Ive been thinking about ordering a 97cfm Thermaltake case fan for the side or top exhaust, and was also considering ordering a Scythe Ultra Kaze 133cfm fan for the radiator. Im wondering if adding these fans will make any kind of difference in temps


What fans are in the case? Do they have a sticker?
I use Thermaltakes right now and they're great fans for as quiet as they are. Ultra Kazes are ok but a lot of folks say they're noisey I think? I could be mistaken for other fans.
The most popular fans to get right now are Yate Loons (cheap but best bang for bucks) or Gentle Typhoons (pricey but best performance/noise ratio).
Quote:


> or whether it is probably just a thermal paste problem.


I suppose that could be a possibility if a cheap paste was used or something. Especially since you say you only turn it on somewhat rarely. You could get some and replace it just to see if it improves things. They're not expensive.
Quote:


> Ive never done any thermal pasting so I honestly dont know what route to go with it.


Applying thermal paste is no big deal as long as you view pictures/videos before attempting to get an idea of how much to use. You don't want it too thick as to make poor thermal transfer between cpu and heatsink and you don't want it not be enough as to not cover entire cpu. But there are LOTS of guides that shows how much to put on.


----------



## RiddlerLS1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is it a 240 radiator where the fans are side-by-side or is it 1 fan in front, 1 in rear?
> What fans are in the case? Do they have a sticker?
> I use Thermaltakes right now and they're great fans for as quiet as they are. Ultra Kazes are ok but a lot of folks say they're noisey I think? I could be mistaken for other fans.
> The most popular fans to get right now are Yate Loons (cheap but best bang for bucks) or Gentle Typhoons (pricey but best performance/noise ratio).
> I suppose that could be a possibility if a cheap paste was used or something. Especially since you say you only turn it on somewhat rarely. You could get some and replace it just to see if it improves things. They're not expensive.
> Applying thermal paste is no big deal as long as you view pictures/videos before attempting to get an idea of how much to use. You don't want it too thick as to make poor thermal transfer between cpu and heatsink and you don't want it not be enough as to not cover entire cpu. But there are LOTS of guides that shows how much to put on.


its a 120 radiator with one in front and one in back. Also i believe that the cooler has a patch of TP so im not sure how easy that would have been to screw up (according to this review... http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2321&page=2 ) according to that review, the cooler is a pretty good setup...

The fans are just what came with the azza case. I havent really looked into them too much, just see the azza sticker on them. I'll look at them closer later this week when i have time. I went ahead and ordered the thermaltake and ultra kaze fans as i was already ordering some 8gb ram from newegg. I will look into the yate loons also. I read on the ibp forum where a guy had the same cooling setup and changed out the fan for one with about 110cfm (stock around 80cfm) , and his temps dropped 10c. But he also used good tp on his install and not the patch of tp that came on it...

if the fans dont get me where i want to be, ill order some TP and try that.

Also i should add that i OC'd to about 3.5ghz and my cores stayed around 53-55c and what i believe was the CPU temp stayed about 60c after a couple hours of prime. I would really like to get to about 3.8ghz at least, but have had no luck getting the computer to boot past 3.5ghz. Oh well i guess i need to make sure and get the temps where they should be before proceeding anyways.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I'm not a big fan of the "patch" type TIM. And I'm sure a lot of people aren't. Seems like everyone gets better results when they replace it with a paste version.


----------



## tambok2012

*whats the power consumption on this chip* OC'ed or Not

or @ 4.0ghz??


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tambok2012*
> 
> *whats the power consumption on this chip* OC'ed or Not
> or @ 4.0ghz??


some are 95w and other are 125w when stock chips. im not sure about 4ghz.


----------



## Krusher33

Mine are 125 at stock, 141 at 3.8ghz.


----------



## Solders18

Power supply calcs say 201W for mine at 4.0 Ghz 1.464v


----------



## tambok2012

thanks to the replies im just comparing this chip to the BD chip

i found out that its just very minimal watts deference comparing Thunban and Bulldozer

in here 1055T @ 4ghz it has 201w

in the bulldozer owners thread FX-8150 @ 4.8ghz is 200-220w

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club/4400

this thread has 442 pages that thread also have 442 pages


----------



## firelink

I was wondering if anyone can help me:

I am having trouble getting my 1055t up to 4GHz. I've followed many guides on the subject and cannot seem to find any solutions.

My specs:

8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 Corsair Vengeance C9 (9-9-9-24 @ 1600MHz)
EVGA nVidia GTX 560 on Ti
GA 970a-UD3 mobo
and of course, AMD 1055t 125W

My issue seems to be RAM related. I've tested it and it's come up with no errors, but for some reason, I cannot reach 4GHz with two DIMMS installed. If I take out one of my 4GB chips I can get up to 4GHz easily, but with both, it seems like something strange is happening.

My current highest is 3.99GHz, but it BSODs as soon as it starts with a random assortment of errors ranging from Page Fault in Nonpaged Area to System Service Exception to Memory Management. If I try 4GHz it won't even post. I've even tried running my RAM @ around 1140MHz with 10-10-10-24 timings.

If it helps, I noticed my mobo has extreme LLC. It won't even let you turn it off (only "Regular" and "Extreme" or "Auto"). I have not had to touch the voltage on the CPU because it goes up to 1.47v by itself due to the LLC.

Any suggestions?


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firelink*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me:
> I am having trouble getting my 1055t up to 4GHz. I've followed many guides on the subject and cannot seem to find any solutions.
> My specs:
> 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 Corsair Vengeance C9 (9-9-9-24 @ 1600MHz)
> EVGA nVidia GTX 560 on Ti
> GA 970a-UD3 mobo
> and of course, AMD 1055t 125W
> My issue seems to be RAM related. I've tested it and it's come up with no errors, but for some reason, I cannot reach 4GHz with two DIMMS installed. If I take out one of my 4GB chips I can get up to 4GHz easily, but with both, it seems like something strange is happening.
> My current highest is 3.99GHz, but it BSODs as soon as it starts with a random assortment of errors ranging from Page Fault in Nonpaged Area to System Service Exception to Memory Management. If I try 4GHz it won't even post. I've even tried running my RAM @ around 1140MHz with 10-10-10-24 timings.
> If it helps, I noticed my mobo has extreme LLC. It won't even let you turn it off (only "Regular" and "Extreme" or "Auto"). I have not had to touch the voltage on the CPU because it goes up to 1.47v by itself due to the LLC.
> Any suggestions?


Before talk about LLC, i had two friends of mine got some weirdo problem with "cursed" vengeance. So i'll advice you to replace "the cursed" first


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firelink*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me:
> I am having trouble getting my 1055t up to 4GHz. I've followed many guides on the subject and cannot seem to find any solutions.
> My specs:
> 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 Corsair Vengeance C9 (9-9-9-24 @ 1600MHz)
> EVGA nVidia GTX 560 on Ti
> GA 970a-UD3 mobo
> and of course, AMD 1055t 125W
> My issue seems to be RAM related. I've tested it and it's come up with no errors, but for some reason, I cannot reach 4GHz with two DIMMS installed. If I take out one of my 4GB chips I can get up to 4GHz easily, but with both, it seems like something strange is happening.
> My current highest is 3.99GHz, but it BSODs as soon as it starts with a random assortment of errors ranging from Page Fault in Nonpaged Area to System Service Exception to Memory Management. If I try 4GHz it won't even post. I've even tried running my RAM @ around 1140MHz with 10-10-10-24 timings.
> If it helps, I noticed my mobo has extreme LLC. It won't even let you turn it off (only "Regular" and "Extreme" or "Auto"). I have not had to touch the voltage on the CPU because it goes up to 1.47v by itself due to the LLC.
> Any suggestions?


Can't really rely on Memtest for memory stability on AMD systems. It'll test for max overclock sure, but AMD relies so much on NB when it comes to memory, that it's better to find stability with memory using Blend test on Prime or whatever alternative you're using.

Personally I think the timings are off too. On mine the recommended timings for 1866mhz is 9-11-9-27 so CL of 9 for 1600 seems pretty loose (to me anyways). Look at the SPD tab in CPU-Z to get an idea of where the timings should be for each of the speeds. It helps me tremendously with my RAM to know where the timings are using that SPD tab as a reference.

Also you said you haven't touched the voltage yet but it goes up to 1.47v by itself causes instability too. Try to manually set the voltage and play with each of the LLC settings to see if it improves. On my system if I can keep it as close to the setting as possible, the more improved the stability is.

What is the NB and HT speed also? I usually try to have mine at about 2800 with 1.3v and HT close to 1800 as possible with auto voltage setting and it always seems to do well.


----------



## olliemon

hey guys I have a 125w 1055t and I would like to overclock it but I don't have even the faintest idea where to start and I'd be very grateful if you could help me out in that respect.
I would like to get 3.4GHz out of it, and my specific hardware is as follows:
AMD 1055t of course
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz RAM
Corsair h60
Cf 6950s
750w ocz zt

I have tried following other tutorials, and using overdrive, but my system always either freezes up or I give up before I'm done because I think I'm going to blow it up.
This thread seemed like the best place to solicit help.
Cheers


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliemon*
> 
> hey guys I have a 125w 1055t and I would like to overclock it but I don't have even the faintest idea where to start and I'd be very grateful if you could help me out in that respect.
> I would like to get 3.4GHz out of it, and my specific hardware is as follows:
> AMD 1055t of course
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz RAM
> Corsair h60
> Cf 6950s
> 750w ocz zt
> I have tried following other tutorials, and using overdrive, but my system always either freezes up or I give up before I'm done because I think I'm going to blow it up.
> This thread seemed like the best place to solicit help.
> Cheers


What kind of cooling are you using on it? You might be able to reach 3.4GHz out of it with stock voltage. The problem might be your ram, when you overclock the fsb, manually lower the ram frequency to below 1600MHz in the bios.


----------



## olliemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> What kind of cooling are you using on it? You might be able to reach 3.4GHz out of it with stock voltage. The problem might be your ram, when you overclock the fsb, manually lower the ram frequency to below 1600MHz in the bios.


I'm using a corsair h60 to cool the system. I mnaually set the RAM to run in 1600MHz mode using BIOs, but I don't know what to chnage or how to chnage any of the other ettings in order to achieve a stable overclock.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliemon*
> 
> I'm using a corsair h60 to cool the system. I mnaually set the RAM to run in 1600MHz mode using BIOs, but I don't know what to chnage or how to chnage any of the other ettings in order to achieve a stable overclock.


Try setting the ram to the option just below 1600MHz and report back here.


----------



## olliemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Try setting the ram to the option just below 1600MHz and report back here.


I've had the system running stable with both 1333 and 1600 clock RAM, but even with it underclocked to 1333 I just don't know where to start with the overclocking, like HT and FSB and all of those settings, I don't know what to set them to or how to use them.
I've put my RAM frequency down to 1333.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliemon*
> 
> I've had the system running stable with both 1333 and 1600 clock RAM, but even with it underclocked to 1333 I just don't know where to start with the overclocking, like HT and FSB and all of those settings, I don't know what to set them to or how to use them.
> I've put my RAM frequency down to 1333.


The HT link should stay as close to 2000MHz as you can get it. The CPU-NB should be as high as you can get it. Start off with the ram at the lowest setting to start overclocking and slowly raise the fsb from the default 200 to a higher setting and try rebooting, once it stops working you need to raise the CPU voltage up one step. You continue that until you're happy with the overclock and your temps and double check stability using a program such as Prime95. Once that works for you and is stable, try increasing the RAM frequency back to around 1600MHz and check stability again.

One good place to start is by setting the fsb to a value that gets you 3.4GHz, that being 243, the HT link to around 2000 and the CPU-NB to it's highest setting and see if it'll boot and be stable at stock voltage.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> The HT link should stay as close to 2000MHz as you can get it. .


why keep the HT as close to 2000 as possible? i have mine running stable at 2800(ish), whats the advantages of running it lower or higher?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> why keep the HT as close to 2000 as possible? i have mine running stable at 2800(ish), whats the advantages of running it lower or higher?


And what is your NB at?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> And what is your NB at?


Same for both at 1.35v for CPU/NB


----------



## superericla

Higher HT link frequencies can actually make performance worse.


----------



## Solders18

I will try it lower and see how it does then report back. thanks


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I will try it lower and see how it does then report back. thanks


Usually around 2000MHz is ideal so I typically recommend that.


----------



## Solders18

well i just ran Passmark 7 and it is a very small difference between the two.

PerfRes2009.txt 2k .txt file


PerfRes2800.txt 2k .txt file


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> well i just ran Passmark 7 and it is a very small difference between the two.
> 
> PerfRes2009.txt 2k .txt file
> 
> 
> PerfRes2800.txt 2k .txt file


What speed and timings are the RAM? Single channel, dual?

Very curious.


----------



## Solders18

dual channel 1535 9-9-9-24


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> hey peeps just got the Asrock 990fx Extreme4 but I could not get to 3.5ghz and I have questions. what do I do with the HT speed and voltage? people don't need to post that to be in the club so I don't have much example to draw from. do I need to touch the HT at all?
> xigmateck Dark Knight cooler btw
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> ok thanks so what should that ht voltage be? 1.2v?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> it won't boot at 3.5ghz. gets to the screen where the windows little glowing balls fly around and just stops and says "loading windows files". the bar gets to the right then it all resets in an endless loop.
> fsb- 250
> cpu- 3.5ghz at 1.35v (tried at 1.45 volts also)
> cpu nb- 1.1625v
> nb- 2.25ghz at 1.235v
> HT- 2ghz at 1.2v
> whats wrong??


even after updating the bios something is wrong, the multi is stuck 13.5 even though i set it to 14. this isn't my machine this is with a 1055T.


----------



## Carniflex

I think I can be moved slightly higher in the list. Unfortunately my particular chip is refusing to go to 4.2 GHz at 1.55 which is max I'm willing to give it for 24/7 operation so had to settle for 4.1 GHz.

FSB/Multiplier: 293/14
CPU Speed:4102 MHz
NB Speed: 2344 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.525 V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.275 V
RAM Speed: 1172 and 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3
Model: (125w or 95w): 125W


Had to use my spare MB as the original one (the one in the list currently) did not fit into this new and smaller case I have. Cooling is custom loop for this one. I'll work on RAM next, but its not as important.


----------



## fraternihil

Hi guys, I registered so that I might be helped with my 1055t, because it keeps frustrating me for quite a while.
It seems I cannot quite OC this processor.

This is my setup:

Gigabyte GA-970A-ud3
X6 1055t
Mugen 3 + some 120 mm fans (temps are fine)
8 GB Team Elite 1333 MHz / PC3-10600 - CL9 - 1.5 V

I received the gigabyte board today, because I thought my previous board would not handle overclocking well as oc-attempts failed (ASUS M4A77t).
Now, with the new board I'm also not able to reach even 3.5 ghz or even less.
I think the standard vcore is way too high for my processor. The bios automatically sets it to 1.425V @2.8Ghz stock speed.
I can boot it up with a vcore of 1.35 (no less!), however battlefield freezes if I use this configuration, so it's not an option.
I'm wondering whether my model is an exceptionally bad one and its just bad luck, or whether there might still be some settings to use it properly. I read people using their 1055t with 3,5 ghz with vcores
that are not even possible for me without OC. I alwyays kept an eye on the HT frequency (around 2000) and the RAM speed was still set to 1333mhz (e.g. @250 MHZ fsb). Could anyone help me please?


----------



## Krusher33

Can you adjust your LLC?


----------



## fraternihil

Unfortunately, I have not found any LLC options in my BIOS=/


----------



## richie_2010

I think it could be the ram as there is no lower devider to keep it below 1333 while upping FSb past 250. I would add some more voltage to the rams and see if they will go a lil higher I wouldn't Go past 1.65v on the ram.

Just realised what's your cpunb voltage and speed at


----------



## TheLurch

Hi all just a question about my temps.

I understand that the way to do it is use Core temp +10c but my temps still seem quite low, just wondering if I am lucky or doing something wrong.

FSB/Multiplier: 14x
CPU Speed: 3680 MHz
NB Speed: 1840 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.38V - This does seem to jump between 1.36 and 1.38 though.
CPU-NB Voltage: Don't know. I dont think I changed this.
RAM Speed: 1400 MHz
Motherboard: ASUS M4A87TD - Evo
Model: (125w or 95w) 125w though CPUz says 133w

I also see CPUz reads my processor as a 1050T for some reason.

Here is a pic of my CPUz and Core Temp. Minimum would be idle just after boot up and max is after 7hours prime95.


----------



## Krusher33

I was still seeing cool temps on mine during that low voltage. Once I got over 1.45v I started seeing trouble.


----------



## richie_2010

Mine shows low temps aswell though mine is a 95w version.
The core temp levels out at 45c


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Hello, brethren of the .5x higher multiplier







I and my 1045T have a cooling question for you: I am currently overclocking and have found my Hyper TX3 to be inadequate for heavy stress testing (CPU (not core) temp reaches 62C according to HWMonitor). What is your recommendation for an air cooler? I would prefer it to be in the $30-$50 range, but I can go higher if there is something wonderful to be had up there. I notice that many of you have water cooling, is it worth springing for an H40/50/60 or H20 620? Thanks!


----------



## Krusher33

I have an H60 cooling mine 3.8ghz @ 1.48v. Load temps right now is in the mid-50's but it's already warm in my house (because of poor energy efficiency).

Before that I was using the Hyper 212+ and if I remember right, I could only hit about 3.5 ghz before I was getting the temperature wall.

I'm working on getting a XSPC WC kit so I can up the volts a bit more and hit that 4.0 mark.


----------



## richie_2010

What is your core temps, CPU temps are off by 10-15c core temps are the ones to go by under load


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> What is your core temps, CPU temps are off by 10-15c core temps are the ones to go by under load


Hmm, I thought it was the core temp sensors that were off, but it's quite possible I was confused. The core temps hit 51 C during P95 blend.


----------



## Krusher33

I tend to look at both core and socket temps. Only because my board throttles when the socket temp hits 62 even though the core temp still mid 50's.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I tend to look at both core and socket temps. Only because my board throttles when the socket temp hits 62 even though the core temp still mid 50's.


That's probably what happened to me, P95 crashed when the socket temp reached 62. Thinking about buying the Thermaltake HR-02 if it will fit in my case, need to measure it again. Thoughts? Will that keep the socket temp down?


----------



## Krusher33

Dunno but first look in your bios to see if it has the ability to turn that feature off. I forgot what it's called though. My board didn't have it so I never gave it another thought.


----------



## truckerguy

you will get larger temp drops by changing the case the #1 thing you can do to drop temps is the raise air presure in your case


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Hmm, I thought it was the core temp sensors that were off, but it's quite possible I was confused. The core temps hit 51 C during P95 blend.


It's confusing at idle core temps are wrong I mean mine says 12c under load they become more accurate especially closer to 45c. The CPU temp is a probe in the socket itself.
I was confused aswell but there is a post about it in here.

As to having a corsair/ antec cooler on the CPU try and direct a fan towards the MOSFETs n NB to help keep them cool like an air cooler would


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, idle temps are what will be inaccurate. The temperatures are based on calculations but becomes more accurate as you get closer to the chip's max temp.


----------



## truckerguy

AMD idle temps are buggy and not worth anything right now mine say 16c


----------



## richie_2010

Electro what voltages are you running for your overclock on your 1045t I was able run mine at 1.25 ish at 35/3600 mhz


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Electro what voltages are you running for your overclock on your 1045t I was able run mine at 1.25 ish at 35/3600 mhz


I currently (still tweaking) am using:

1.425 vCore (I have a Rev. 1.0 GA-990FXA-UD5 that has BIG vDroop problems, so it shows in Windows as something like 1.47, and goes down under load).
1.350 CPU Northbridge
and low voltage Samsung RAM running 7-8-7-20 1T @ 1.5v

Have a screenshot:










I just fixed an issue I noticed; my tRAS was set to 20, when it should be around 28 for my clocks, so that helped my stability some. I just completed a CineBench run and got 6.88 points, I was having trouble even completing a run before. IBT still gets the socket temp to around 60-62 C and then says the system is unstable. I believe I will go ahead and order a better cooler.


----------



## richie_2010

Try and lower your vcore a notch and your NB speed and see if that will help, there is a setting in the bios to disable CPU temp shutdown


----------



## Ashtyr

first introduce myself I'm new around here.

This is my OC and I wanted to ask you some questions

Now i have it this way

CPU 4.1 GHz (12,5x/Bus 325) 1,48 V
NB 3.25GHz
HT 1,97 Ghz
RAM 866 Mhz (9,9,9,24, 26)

My MB is Asus saberthoot 990fx, noctua NhD14, gskills ripjaw DDR3 2100 cl9 (8 GB), and Asus GTX 670 Dcu II Top

I usually have a 4.2 Ghz, but it very hot in summer here, so, I've fallen a little.

But i wana ask you for something, whicht is better, NB at 3,4 Ghz with ram at 740, or NB 3,2 and RAM at 866? CPUz give me the same values 9,9,9,24,26

I have no idea how to adjust the ram, so any help is welcome, specially for values CAS/RAS ...

Forgive my english , its no my native language.

Thanks


----------



## Krusher33

I would just go ahead and bench them each way to see which would give better results.


----------



## richie_2010

i need to set up my membership in this club, this chip can do quite good.

im at 3.3ghz at 1.2v trying to go for more im testing what my proc can do at diff voltages and will have a few results up soon, im going from 1.15 upto 1.4 using 0.05 incriments had a 0.2ghz boost from 1.15 to 1.2.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> first introduce myself I'm new around here.
> This is my OC and I wanted to ask you some questions
> Now i have it this way
> CPU 4.1 GHz (12,5x/Bus 325) 1,48 V
> NB 3.25GHz
> HT 1,97 Ghz
> RAM 866 Mhz (9,9,9,24, 26)
> My MB is Asus saberthoot 990fx, noctua NhD14, gskills ripjaw DDR3 2100 cl9 (8 GB), and Asus GTX 670 Dcu II Top
> I usually have a 4.2 Ghz, but it very hot in summer here, so, I've fallen a little.
> But i wana ask you for something, whicht is better, NB at 3,4 Ghz with ram at 740, or NB 3,2 and RAM at 866? CPUz give me the same values 9,9,9,24,26
> I have no idea how to adjust the ram, so any help is welcome, specially for values CAS/RAS ...
> Forgive my english , its no my native language.
> Thanks


You have quite good chip in there. Mine takes 1.58 V for getting to 4.2 GHz and at that voltage even my custom loop (EK block, 2 pumps, 9x120mm rad) cant keep up with heat load. I can push it to 4.1 at 1.55 and 4.0 takes 1.525 V for getting BOINC stable or it will still do errors every other day.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> You have quite good chip in there. Mine takes 1.58 V for getting to 4.2 GHz and at that voltage even my custom loop (EK block, 2 pumps, 9x120mm rad) cant keep up with heat load. I can push it to 4.1 at 1.55 and 4.0 takes 1.525 V for getting BOINC stable or it will still do errors every other day.


Thanks for sharing that. I was concerned that my chip sucks because I'm at 1.48 to hit 3.8ghz right now.


----------



## Carniflex

I think HT and NB frequencies should be the same. At least in my BIOS there is a note that if HT frequency is lower than NB frequency then NB will be automatically downclocked to the same level. Or was it vice versa. Anyway if one is lower then the other will be dragged down to the lowest common denominator - if one is to believe the note in the BIOS of Gibabyte GA-870A-USB3 mobo.

For ram, if latency numbers are the same then higher frequency is better although I am not sure how large is the difference between 3.4 and 3.2 GHz NB.

I assume that with RAM you are not asking for the place where things can be tweaked but just saying that you are unsure of what numbers to put for the CAS, etc ... Well the real life difference is relatively neglible, its in the order of couple of percent this or that way and the main effect is just in benchmarks that concentrate particularly on memory system with Phenom II line. I think as a rough rule of thumb you should be able to knock things down a notch or up to two, depending on how good sticks you have. So 8-8-8-27, for example. There is also this option called Command Rate which is either 2T or 1T. I prefer 1T as it seems to make slightly better results in memory benchmarks but if 1T can not get stable then 2T is just fine and I think not worth giving up couple of tick in latency.


----------



## Krusher33

NB can be higher. We see performance increases all the time when folks do that. Look at this thread and they'll tell you that the NB gives better latency.

Keep HT to 1800-2000, NB greater than 2700 if possible.


----------



## Carniflex

It seems I actually have unrelated question.

Anyone knows if 1055T can take 32 Gb of RAM (i.e., 4x 8 Gb sticks) ?


----------



## The Pook

that's a motherboard limitation. the CPU will handle whatever the mobo does.


----------



## snitzle_iii

extremely late to the game/kind of gave up as i own a COOLER MASTER Hyper TX3. Bought the cheaper of the two coolers thinking that it would be good enough this was 20120 winter when the 212+expensive in my mind. got up to 3.7 and had heat issues. anyways

now they have the coolermaster 212+ for 15 20-5mir at newegg till the 5th of aug http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=HQjFitRfEeGwBMr2W9izewuCA_UUo53_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16835103065

going to strap that badboy on, some thrermal paste and give it another go. i do have weird ram settings as i originally had

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277

i was able to run prime small fft's @ 3.7 for an hour or 2 before hitting 65c (had all my fans on max+other fans blowing into the case) i did run into issues when blend mode and it would crash <1hour for sure.

i stupidly bought (since it was cheap and i wanted more ram and i had a -10dollar coupon and rebate making this badboy super cheap but actually failed on submitting the rebate on time...)
CORSAIR XMS 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233132

i know the ram speeds are different. which of the two ram should i keep?
looks like the ripjaw ram is cheaper
downclocked to a sad 3.3 turely stable machine.

mobo is 16gb max ram btw
also how do you link your machine in your sig so it shows components


----------



## The Pook

Doing a bad job on the thermal paste can make temps 20C hotter than a good one sometimes. Buy an extra tube and try a few different methods. The best for me is a thin layer spread with an old credit card or your finger in the corner of a baggie for my X6.

So theres always that.

You can always lap your heatsink and/or cpu. There's another 3-8C.

6 cores on air is really sensitive to vcore changes. one small .01v increase might raise temps 10C+ so every little bit helps.

with one stick of ram you lose out on the speed boost of running in dual channel and you lose some bandwidth from not running 1600. definitely keep the 2x2 kit.


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> You have quite good chip in there. Mine takes 1.58 V for getting to 4.2 GHz and at that voltage even my custom loop (EK block, 2 pumps, 9x120mm rad) cant keep up with heat load. I can push it to 4.1 at 1.55 and 4.0 takes 1.525 V for getting BOINC stable or it will still do errors every other day.


In fact one time it was at 4,5 Ghz, just for experiment, but i can't maintained, not with air at least, the heat was rising and rising and crash after one minute or two, even on idle









With air the maximun i can maintain is 4260/4250 , maybe next winter can get higher, but not much more i think


----------



## lutsar

4ghz 14x286fsb 9-9-9-27 1587mhz memory not stable
4ghz 14x286 9-9-9-27 1125mhz memory is stable
cpu stock speed 9-9-9-27 1600mhz memory is stable

Why my 4ghz memory is not stable and cpu stock speed same timing and stuff is?


----------



## Krusher33

Maybe the NB? What speed is the NB at and how much v?


----------



## lutsar

nb is 2156mhz 1.1v (stock voltage) 990fxa-ud5 board


----------



## Krusher33

I would try bumping the NB to x10 so that it's 2860mhz and set voltage at 1.2v. If that doesn't improve things, try 1.3v.


----------



## lutsar

isent that too much? bios show 1.2v- red.


----------



## Krusher33

It is the NB? Might have to check in Gigabyte fan club and check with the others. Mine is something like 2700 and 1.3v but it's an ASUS board.

EDIT: There's a lot of Gigabyte 890 boards in the list on the OP where NB voltage has been set to 1.2v-1.4v.


----------



## lutsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I would try bumping the NB to x10 so that it's 2860mhz and set voltage at 1.2v. If that doesn't improve things, try 1.3v.


tried that but memory is still unstable


----------



## Arinmal

hey everyone, I dont want to hijack the thread when someone is asking questions so i'll just post my spec's and question and let someone answer it when they can.

my specs are:
asus m4a88t-m
amd 1055t stock HSF, will buy the cm212+ if I can get the oc to work.
amd 6950 2gb core clocks with unlocked shaders.
8gb corsair vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
psu Corsair TX750W
case is the cooler master haf 912 with 2 200m fans and 2 120mm, plus the psu vents out of the bottom of the case.
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit with core parking turned off.

Here are some pictures of my bios since everything is named different than i've seen in any guide/forum post.
I'm posting a link the bios screenshots since the forum wont make my images larger than an unviewable thumbnail.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I have tried everything and cant get it stable,
CPU oc to 250
set PCIE oc to manual (100)
cpu 14x
turbo core off
cpu/nb to x8 or x10 doesnt matter but x10 worries me a little cause ht is 2500mhz
cpu over voltage to just under 1.4v
vddnb over voltage to 1.25v
set ram speed to 1667 or down to 1333 or whatever the settings is in the 1300s.
cool n quiet off
C1E off
I manually set the ram settings cause the bios seriously underclock's it on auto settings.

thats going for a 3500mhz overclock, i'll go higher once I get the 212+
I normally wouldnt overclock but i've been playing tera online and getting about 20 fps with gpu usage around 35%, oc'd to those specs and get 90 fps with gpu at 99%
it just isnt stable, temps seem to run about 27 to 52c when oc'd but then the screen get all funky then bsod.

any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Krusher33

I see that you have the 6950 unlocked. Did you check to make sure that's stable?

NB is ok at 2500. I have mine at 2700. And I've seen folks have it as high as 3200.

What is the stock RAM speed and timings?

Are you just going straight to 3500mhz? Maybe you need to back down to 220 and check that first. Then move up from there. When you make a jump like that, you might run into multiple things that are unstable and so you can't pin point what it is.


----------



## Arinmal

the 6950 has been unlocked for about 7 months now and no issues, its not oc'd just the extra shaders are open, but I can oc it to 880/1375 (6970) with no issues.
Im not worried about the nb clock its the HT link also goes to 2500 which i read is bad?
the ram is 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5v stock and set to that in my bios. (I leave everything as is except change the 1600 to around 1300 something when oc'ing)

also yea just jumped to 3500 from spec's in the first post :/


----------



## Krusher33

It's not bad. Just harder to stabilize. Put HT link speed at x8 with auto voltage and CPU/NB at x10 with 1.2v. If that doesn't fix it within 1 hour in Prime, then try 1.3v.

If you drop memory down to 1300's, then you'll need to adjust the timings according to SPD tab in CPU-z.


----------



## Arinmal

the ht link speed is displayed in mhz, so its (if I remember right) 200, 400, 600, 800 ...2000 in the bois, so im guessing set it too 2000mhz?
also if I leave the ram at x10 its 1667mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v, should I up the volts or settings?

thanks for your help btw


----------



## Krusher33

Oh right. No, 200 = x1, 400 = x2, 600 = x3, 800 = x4, etc. So you want to set it to 1600.

I don't think RAM has a x10 settings. The NB/CPU does. RAM is 400, 533, 800, etc. There's a math to follow to find RAM speed depending on that setting but I can't remember what it is as I have it written down at home. For now though, set it to one of those, boot, look in CPU-Z and see what the RAM speed really is.


----------



## Arinmal

ok booted up and am running it now,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7639117222/in/photostream

theres amd overdrive and cpu-z showing all settings and ram timings

dram freq 833.3mhz
fsb:dram 3:10
9-9-9-24 1.5v


----------



## Krusher33

That all looks good to me. Have you tried Prime95 yet?


----------



## Arinmal

yea, crashes in about 3 seconds, first time using this program and I love it because it saves me playing a game and crashing when i get to a good part







.

anyways just tried lowering the ram to 1333mhz and 9-9-9-20 1.5v gonna prime that

EDIT: yea that didnt work


----------



## Krusher33

Good idea. Otherwise go back up. and try bumping NB volt a bit.

Crashing within the first set of tests (12passes) *generally* means it's RAM or NB.


----------



## Arinmal

ok I just tried everything and all bsod in prime within 3 seconds
nbv 1.25-1.3
ram at 1333 8-8-8-24 1.5v
ram at 1667 9-9-9-24 1.65v

just trying nbvolt at 1.25 and i notice the bios also has motherboard chipset overvoltage which i just set to 1.25v

yea nothing works, maybe i have one of the chips that hates to be oc'd


----------



## richie_2010

could it be a temp issue. i know that voltage for the cpu at 3500 is high so that should be no problem, ht is close to stock, try and lower your nb down to stock aswell to eliminate that.
what brand ram have you got and what slots is it in, the 2nd n last from the cpu socket is supposed be better for overclocking ive heard.


----------



## Krusher33

Chipset don't normally need to be adjusted.

Might need to start a new thread to get more experienced folks to help.

But the next thing I'd try is back it down to 220, set HT to 1800, set CPU/NB to x9 with stock volt. Just to see if we see improvements.


----------



## Arinmal

Trying those settings now, prime95 is running and at least didnt crash in the first 2-3 seconds.
cpu is staying around 43c while running prime.

I'm thinking this is all about ram settings, I remember reading on a forum post a guy getting to 3.5ghz with the same cpu/mb as me and in the end it was his ram timings, it use his settings but my ram is different.


----------



## Krusher33

Ok, if it goes on for a good 15-30 minutes, stop, bump to 225, try again. Keep going till you get the BSOD and then let's see what's everything's at in CPU-z and Overdrive.


----------



## Arinmal

your plan seems to be working, im at 235 and everything cool and smooth. at some point I will need to change multipliers and stuff right?


----------



## Krusher33

At some point you'll get BSOD or something. Take a look at what might be too high. Either back down 1 on the clock for that particular component or bump voltage (your choice). If that doesn't resolve it or at least improve it, then put it back and try something else.


----------



## Arinmal

ok im at 240 right now with the cpu volt at 1.39 and only showing in amd overdive as 1.375??, anyways dropped the multi to x8 down from x9 and put the nbvolt to 1.25

seems stable or at least not crashing instantly in prime95

also with these settings temps are around 44c while prime is running.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arinmal*
> 
> ok im at 240 right now with the cpu volt at 1.39 and only showing in amd overdive as 1.375??,


That's pretty typical.

In fact a good program I like is HWMonitor and you can watch the voltage on the 12v line fluctuate. If it's too crazy, it'll get unstable.


----------



## Arinmal

ok so 240 with x8 is stable so far, once I go to 245 it crashes.I wouldnt think the cpu would need more volts since it doesnt seem to be using all of what i've gave it so far.(maybe it doesnt work that way?)

I really gotta thank you for your help you've been very patient with me and I couldnt not have gotten even 1/3 this far without your help.

I'm gonna try a few things and I'll post my results, if im oc'ing to 3.3ghz and my temps are maxed at 44c in prime then I can go way higher on this stock hsf right?


----------



## Krusher33

Yes sir. 62 is max. I generally have a rule of 55 max gaming and 58-60 when stressing.

And you want to go by the tmpin0 value for temps. It's the board's socket temp and if it's like mine, will throttle when it hits 62. It'll drop voltage and multi down to drop temps and then go back.

I'm not sure by looking at it what's the hold up at the moment. I've only got a couple of minutes. From what I saw, everything is close to stock speeds except CPU?

Might want to try something. Drop the CPU multiplier and do the stress test again. It's possible it's the board not liking to go high on the FSB clock (or reference clock as I like to call it).


----------



## Arinmal

yea everything else is stock, and I think I understand go maybe x13.5 or x13 on the oc
I will try that


----------



## Krusher33

Right. It'll drop CPU clocks. If it's still in an issue, then there's a good chance it's the mobo keeping you from clocking higher.


----------



## Arinmal

Girlfriend bugged me into going to the movies last night so my overclocking got ended, I did try lower the multiplier but still couldnt go past 240. heat is not the issue - the tmpin0 sits around 54c
few questions, how much would you guess the 212+ lower that?
and is there anyway to have this overclock turned into a profile and saved to torbokey so i can just switch it on when I need it?

I'm gonna keep trying things and see what I can do, the 240 seems tops for me atm


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arinmal*
> 
> Girlfriend bugged me into going to the movies last night so my overclocking got ended, I did try lower the multiplier but still couldnt go past 240. heat is not the issue - the tmpin0 sits around 54c


If everything is at stock, the CPU speed was dropped, yet you still get errors trying to get past 240, then it's likely the board is a poor overclocker.
Quote:


> few questions, how much would you guess the 212+ lower that?


I have a Hyper 212+ and been a member in their club here... no one has been disappointed if they bought it for just 20-30 dollars. It'll drop the temps down a good bit. If I can recall, I think I got it to 3.5 - 3.6ghz on my chip before I decided I needed a better cooler.
Quote:


> and is there anyway to have this overclock turned into a profile and saved to torbokey so i can just switch it on when I need it?
> I'm gonna keep trying things and see what I can do, the 240 seems tops for me atm


Some BIOS has a feature where you can save a profile like that. Or you can use AMD Overdrive if you want but no software beats overclocking in BIOS.


----------



## Arinmal

I just retried to lower the multiplier just now and it worked, im at 255. I honestly dont know what I did differently as it was 1am when I tried last night lol


----------



## Krusher33

Oh ok. Well now let's see if it hit the same CPU speed again before issues.


----------



## Arinmal

yep at x13.5 250 and x7 for the ht link im at 3.375ghz up from 3.360
rams at 833 which will need lowered if I go any higher

also should I start a new thread in the forums so I dont flood this one?


----------



## Krusher33

Yes sir.


----------



## Arinmal

New thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1286160/1055t-overclock


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Right. It'll drop CPU clocks. If it's still in an issue, then there's a good chance it's the mobo keeping you from clocking higher.


how can this be proven/ how does it point to certain components forcing issues?

cant get above 3.8 tried 14x273=crash
tried 13.5x 285/280=crashed
tried 13xx920=crashed

finally is it my ga-880 or windows that keeps resetting my oc to "safe" settings so it can boot into windows. ie if i tire 14x285 several times to bsod my comp it will try to revert to "safe" settings if i set it to the 14x272 (which loads/runs prime95 12 passes on full blend) it will auto crash. i have to let it load default/safe settings then shutdown. when i turn it on again it will allow the 14x272. what gives?

Total ramdom q, I have c1e, but when I run cpu-z I see it flux in multiplier for no reason when idol. Is my mono dumb? Lastly and these may have been addressed but hpuid doesn't list my cores in order of 0,1,2,3,4,5 but rather 0,1,5,2,4,3 and prime shows 5 not 6 cores running with numbering system of 2,3,4,5,6

btw lastest bsod due to raiseed cpu mb multi

==================================================
Dump File : 072612-21387-01.dmp
Crash Time : 7/26/2012 2:56:41 AM
Bug Check String : UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP
Bug Check Code : 0x0000007f
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000008
Parameter 2 : 00000000`80050031
Parameter 3 : 00000000`000006f8
Parameter 4 : fffff800`03616696
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
Stack Address 1 :
Stack Address 2 :
Stack Address 3 :
Computer Name :
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\072612-21387-01.dmp
Processors Count : 6
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 291,104
==================================================


----------



## Krusher33

If your multi is fluctuating, then your VRM protection is kicking in or the temp is high.


----------



## snitzle_iii

edit:temps for cpu? if so they dont pass 56 with prime. if not then what

ok so far 6hours prime on blend
14x mult @ 272
nb freq 2186
ht link 1904
ram 1088 6x6x6x15x20

btw i was trying to say idk why it down clocks for no reason as i dont have turbo boost or w/e installed









seems stable, i believe if i change my ram to 9x9x9x20/27 i will bsod idk why








when i do loosen timings it wont boot







haven't yet tried to load windows with default settings then apply looser timings.

seems like i maxed my oc
bumped the nb freq to 2448 and ht link to 2448. tired to get the nb to 2700 but that bsoded.
ran prime for 6hours mixed









again random q-why when running blend test and mpc (media player classic) i bsod







in 3mins


----------



## The Pook

ht link should be set at or under 2000 when possible. some higher ocs won't boot without a higher ht link but anything more than 2200 is pointless. it doesn't offer any performance gains and it causes a lot of system instability for some people.

if you crash, bsod, or lock up ... you're not stable. if it does it stock then something is faulty.


----------



## Krusher33

^ what he said.

The downclocking is either your cool-n-quiet not disabled or the board is throttling due to high temps or high voltage.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Anyone knows if 1055T can take 32 Gb of RAM (i.e., 4x 8 Gb sticks) ?


I'm happy to report back on this question as I have found the answer and it is "yes". AMD 1055T can run with 8 gig stiks (for total of 32 GB) just fine and even on older generation boards where 32 GB and 8 GB sticks are not in the official support list, at least in the case of my particular motherboard (GA-870A-USB3) which has max official memory support for 16 GB total.

Its a bit shaky with the 8 GB sticks and needs a little pump in CPU-NB volts and RAM volts (at least with my particular modules) even on stock settings (when booting get OC failed message although it boots fine after "reverting to stock settings" even if it is already on stock). Had to give up approx 80 MHz on CPU and NB frequency for getting the system stable again after going for 32 GB so I am now on 3.92 GHz CPU and 2.8 GHz HT link, which is still reasonably decent in my opinion.


----------



## The Pook

why are you guys running such high ht links? do benchmarks before and after. unless you've got an oddball chip, performance is worse the farther it is from 2000.

and, again, RAM capacity is dependent on the motherboard. the question "how much RAM can a 1055T use" should be "how much RAM can my motherboard use."


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> why are you guys running such high ht links? do benchmarks before and after. unless you've got an oddball chip, performance is worse the farther it is from 2000.
> and, again, RAM capacity is dependent on the motherboard. the question "how much RAM can a 1055T use" should be "how much RAM can my motherboard use."


Well. In my particular case the motherboard is supposed to support max 16 GB of RAM as that's what the official specification states. However, when I bought the modules and plugged them in then it actually does work with 32 GB as well. Saves me the cost of a new MB for now as other than memory support some (the ones with possibility to upgrade to UEFI BIOS for 3+ Tb HDD support) 800 series chip-set boards are still perfectly good.

To be fair the 8GB RAM modules do behave a bit unstable on my board at stock settings as at the stock settings I get "overclock failed" message when rebooting and stuff reverts "back to stock settings" although after that windows loads fine and everything is stable. Apparently my CPU-NB needed a little boost in voltage to avoid that message. This might be also an issue with my chip ofc as I have been running it for a while with relatively aggressive overclock and over-volts so might be chip degrading in process.

Atm everything is stable and the 32 GB RAM vs 16 GB cost me approx 80 MHz in CPU and HT frequencies for getting that stability with a bit elevated voltage.


----------



## munkey

Hey guys,

So I a few months back I put together a rig with a 1055t, asrock extreme4 970, and 16gigs of patriot g2 pc3-12800 1600mhz. the ram was dirt cheap when I had picked it up, something like 20-25 bucks for one 8gb kit. only catch was the ram was the pgd38g1600elk version for intel processors.

Prior to purchasing the ram I had asked the guy at the store if the ram would work for AMD 1055t and he had advised that it would. While the ram has indeed been working flawlessly for the past few months I did notice that the ram was only running at 1333mhz in bios. I had tried to manually set it to 1600 without changing any other parameters but that resulted in the system crashing while running prime.

I was wondering if anyone had any advise with regards to wheter I'm stuck running at 1333 or if there are other settings I should play with.

For the record, I'm completely new to the whole overclocking thing so go easy on me!

Thanks,

Jason.


----------



## richie_2010

You might need to up the ram voltage and change the timings buddy


----------



## Carniflex

If the kit is running at 1.5V then you might try running it 1.575V (that's the highest setting that is officially declared ok by the standard, however, most stick can do just fine for years also above that) and see if this enables you to go to 1600.

Although, if you just switched to manual and only changed your multiplier for the RAM then the real issue is probably that the modules are still at the timings intended for the 1333, i.e., 9-9-9-27, for example (depending on what particular set of modules you have ofc) while for 1600 the SPD might define a bit looser timings (around 10-10-10-33 is normal, I think for these). Increasing the volts might make the RAM capable of running at higher frequency even on tighter timings intended for 1333 MHz.


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I'm happy to report back on this question as I have found the answer and it is "yes". AMD 1055T can run with 8 gig stiks (for total of 32 GB) just fine and even on older generation boards where 32 GB and 8 GB sticks are not in the official support list, at least in the case of my particular motherboard (GA-870A-USB3) which has max official memory support for 16 GB total.
> Its a bit shaky with the 8 GB sticks and needs a little pump in CPU-NB volts and RAM volts (at least with my particular modules) even on stock settings (when booting get OC failed message although it boots fine after "reverting to stock settings" even if it is already on stock). Had to give up approx 80 MHz on CPU and NB frequency for getting the system stable again after going for 32 GB so I am now on 3.92 GHz CPU and *2.8 GHz HT link, which is still reasonably decent in my opinion*.




From here

http://www.overclock.net/t/555061/guide-am3-cpus-which-ram-speed-is-faster-and-which-cpu-nb-clock-is-best

You should put low frecuency in HT, you're only hurting the performance


----------



## sbiswas

Reached stability @3.7 GHz.. Tried running @3.8 GHz but got BSOD after 10 mins of Prime95.

FSB/Multiplier: 265 MHz/14
CPU Speed: 3708 MHz
NB Speed: 2384 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.45 V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.2 V
RAM Speed: 530 MHz DDR3
Motherboard: ASUS M5A88-V EVO
Model: (125w or 95w): 125 W

Cooler: CM 212+

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2455721


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> From here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/555061/guide-am3-cpus-which-ram-speed-is-faster-and-which-cpu-nb-clock-is-best
> You should put low frecuency in HT, you're only hurting the performance


Seems like you are indeed correct. Thanx for the heads up. I ended up running my HT at 1960 MHz as the GFlops number was better there than at 2240 MHz which was the next highest multiplier for HT.
HT @ 2800 MHz

HT @ 1960 MHz at the same settings


Also, my memory seems to be able to make it to the x5.33 multi with some additional volts although the performance difference in reality is relatively minor at least as far as this Intel Burn Test GFlops number goes (~70 GFlops with these timings)


----------



## munkey

Hey Carniflex thanks for the reply!

Unfortunately I don't thing my ram runs at 1.5v. I jumped into the bios and had set the ram's (http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX32035) to run at their native settings,

Timings 9-9-9-24
Voltage 1.65V

While the ram did run at 1600 for a while, eventually I ran into a BSOD and I had to set it back.

I was googling more what I should be looking for in terms of ram for the 1055t and now I'm kind of concerned cause people kept on bring up burning memory controllers and whatnot.

Thanks again for putting up with my noobiness.

Jason.


----------



## Carniflex

You could try increasing a CPU-NB volts a bit as that is often the reason for instability when running higher frequencies. Nothing extravagant, perhaps +0.1 V max unless you are already overclocked and already running high volts in there.


----------



## munkey

Alright, so the original cpu-nb settings was 1.175v, and I bumped it up to 1.275 per your advice.

I'll run Prime and Memtest tomorrow when I have some time. Wish me luck!

Thanks so much for all the help Carniflex!

By the way, would you by any chance know of any good literature for this topic? Matching up ram with cpu and motherboard seems like voodoo right now. Been trying to read some threads but I can't say they've been particularly clear.

**edit

turns out I didn't need to run the tests. system crashed and memory dumped


----------



## Carniflex

Well, then its probably not the fault of too low CPU-NB voltage. There is always possibility that ram sticks themselves cant really take the frequency for some reason.

Next thing you could do is to loose the timings a bit. Put the first three numbers (in the ram timings they are usually the first ones in the BIOS) to 10-10-10-27. There are more stuff down the list but you should be able to leave them as they are for now. Usually in the bios there is next to the numbers what you can change a second column called "SPD", it should list the "default" values for the RAM. Chek if anything is deviating from SPD by large enough margin.

Some sticks can be sensitive towards command rate as well, which can be 1T or 2T, 1T is usually better ofc but I have noticed that most DIMM's I have had tend to run at 2T command rate out of the box, especially at higher frequencies.

Dont have any threads bookmarked which would do a good job explaining all the meanings of the RAM settings. It is pretty voodoo









Edit: What I can do, however, is to show you my settings - considering that you have higher quality sticks then hopefully yours could be capable of using something similar. Mine is just a regular ValueRAM and on top of that I'm using 8 GB modules which rise some additional quirks with them.


Mine are atm running at ~1500 MHz (although real frequency is ofc half of that) i.e., I have FSB of 280 MHz (as I'm overcloked) and memory multiplier is x5.33


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Well. In my particular case the motherboard is supposed to support max 16 GB of RAM as that's what the official specification states. However, when I bought the modules and plugged them in then it actually does work with 32 GB as well. Saves me the cost of a new MB for now as other than memory support some (the ones with possibility to upgrade to UEFI BIOS for 3+ Tb HDD support) 800 series chip-set boards are still perfectly good.
> To be fair the 8GB RAM modules do behave a bit unstable on my board at stock settings as at the stock settings I get "overclock failed" message when rebooting and stuff reverts "back to stock settings" although after that windows loads fine and everything is stable. Apparently my CPU-NB needed a little boost in voltage to avoid that message. This might be also an issue with my chip ofc as I have been running it for a while with relatively aggressive overclock and over-volts so might be chip degrading in process.
> Atm everything is stable and the 32 GB RAM vs 16 GB cost me approx 80 MHz in CPU and HT frequencies for getting that stability with a bit elevated voltage.


that is crazy. i do not understand how or why your board can run more that the "max" ram. i read a thread for a laptop where the max was 8gigs, but someone put in 16 and it seemed to be stable. what gives? btw super cool! notice you have a Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 hope my ga-880ga-ud3h can do that too


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*
> 
> that is crazy. i do not understand how or why your board can run more that the "max" ram. i read a thread for a laptop where the max was 8gigs, but someone put in 16 and it seemed to be stable. what gives? btw super cool! notice you have a Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 hope my ga-880ga-ud3h can do that too


As far as I understand the memory controller is in CPU and in BIOS the programmers have not installed separate exclusion for RAM densities higher than 4 GB. I'm sure there is some "stuff" between the CPU socket and DIMM slots even with controller in the CPU but apparently its not enough of stuff to prevent usage of higher density modules. You might need BIOS upgrade though, should you have a older revision board (with white socket) although I would speculate that even without BIOS update it should work.

The memory controller is 64 bit per channel anyway as DIMM's are 64 bit so in theoretically I don't see why would not higher density DIMM's work even on older boards all the way to 16, 32 and 64+ GB per DIMM assuming someone bothers doing these for DDR3 and somehow manages to avoid getting too many errors without ECC at these densities.

TBH I would like to see even higher memory densities on desktops. I know that DDR3 can do at least 3 DIMM's per channel as some G34 socket boards have that and they can take also non ECC UDIMM's.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> As far as I understand the memory controller is in CPU and in BIOS the programmers have not installed separate exclusion for RAM densities higher than 4 GB. I'm sure there is some "stuff" between the CPU socket and DIMM slots even with controller in the CPU but apparently its not enough of stuff to prevent usage of higher density modules. You might need BIOS upgrade though, should you have a older revision board (with white socket) although I would speculate that even without BIOS update it should work.
> *The memory controller is 64 bit per channel anyway as DIMM's are 64 bit* so in theoretically I don't see why would not higher density DIMM's work even on older boards all the way to 16, 32 and 64+ GB per DIMM assuming someone bothers doing these for DDR3 and somehow manages to avoid getting too many errors without ECC at these densities.
> TBH I would like to see even higher memory densities on desktops. I know that DDR3 can do at least 3 DIMM's per channel as some G34 socket boards have that and they can take also non ECC UDIMM's.


Your talking about Unganged, There's an option in the BIOS to change it to "Ganged" which would make it 128bit


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Your talking about Unganged, There's an option in the BIOS to change it to "Ganged" which would make it 128bit


I don't think this would change the memory density the channels can take as the controller will need to be able to handle the individual DIMM's still. Granted in practice I don't expect it to be issue in foreseeable future as by the time memory densities are available at desktops which can push against the 64 bit then DDR3 is probably as stone-age as SDRAM is today.


----------



## unequipped

I am def stuck and cannot go any higher than 3.9. Its actually not stable, well not stable enough to no freeze when I use p95. here are my settings

1055t @ 3906.0 MHz @ 1.488v
multi x 14
bus 279 MHz
HT link 1953 MHz

memory is unganged
745 MHz @ 1.785v
fsb:dram is 3:8
8 8 8 16 27 2t
NB is 2511 MHz CPUNB is @ 1.4125v

I am running an ASROCK 970 Extreme 4 and a custom liquid cooling unit, ambient temps are around 80 degrees and cpu is sitting at 49 degrees idle and about 58 degrees full load

I have 8 GBs of OCZ Reaper 1600 with a memory fan as well

I guess one issue is how to get my ram to a better ratio and I should probobly loosen my timings. it seems my ram will not go about 1000 MHz


----------



## Krusher33

I don't think you need 1.4125v for 2500 mhz NB...









As for the RAM... what's the timings the SPD tab in CPU-z says for 1333 and 1600 mhz?


----------



## unequipped

I had changed them to 9 9 9 20 33

and CPUNB is now at 1.3v

I cant even fathom it being a heat related issue, I just cannot think of what is stopping me, every time I up the core clock I have to adjust my nb and ram. the fact I got it to boot 3.9 is a miracle, and I actually got 4.2 once but it shutdown in like 3 mins lol


----------



## truckerguy

Thier is 2 sides to a cpu 1) the core or cores 2) the IMC (internal menory controller) your cpu voltage also called Vcore gose to the core side of the cpuas you speed up the cores it needs move voltage

the CPU/NB voltage gose to the IMC side of your cpu and raising the NB Frequany stock is 2000Mhz going higher you will need more voltage

as with anything the faster you go the more heat as well as higher voltage will get you more heat


----------



## unequipped

Thanks trucker guy, I figured I would check a bios update, the update says for keyboard and mouse compatability...but wouldnt you know it im above 4GHz lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2465867 it is on an auto clock right now, but I could never get it to work before the update to bios, actually I could not get above 300 on core clock even when my multi was at x8... so now to start my EPIC overclock cycle from the beginning ....let this be a face/palm lol


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequipped*
> 
> I am def stuck and cannot go any higher than 3.9. Its actually not stable, well not stable enough to no freeze when I use p95. here are my settings
> 1055t @ 3906.0 MHz @ 1.488v
> multi x 14
> bus 279 MHz
> HT link 1953 MHz
> memory is unganged
> 745 MHz @ 1.785v
> fsb:dram is 3:8
> 8 8 8 16 27 2t
> NB is 2511 MHz CPUNB is @ 1.4125v
> I am running an ASROCK 970 Extreme 4 and a custom liquid cooling unit, ambient temps are around 80 degrees and cpu is sitting at 49 degrees idle and about 58 degrees full load
> I have 8 GBs of OCZ Reaper 1600 with a memory fan as well
> I guess one issue is how to get my ram to a better ratio and I should probobly loosen my timings. it seems my ram will not go about 1000 MHz


memory is a little high. mine is at 866Mhz with 1.65 V


----------



## Krusher33

Good catch. RAM don't typically need more than 1.65v tor run under 1600.


----------



## unequipped

ill look into my ram voltage, I think I had it that high trying to hit higher than 900MHz, but it will not boot over 900MHz


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequipped*
> 
> ill look into my ram voltage, I think I had it that high trying to hit higher than 900MHz, but it will not boot over 900MHz


In most BIOS'es what you see is real frequency, i.e., a "1800 MHz" memory is actually running at 900 MHz and marketing calls it "1800MHz" bcos its DDR (i.e., "double data rate" making the "effective" frequency twice the real one).


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> In most BIOS'es what you see is real frequency, i.e., a "1800 MHz" memory is actually running at 900 MHz and marketing calls it "1800MHz" bcos its DDR (i.e., "double data rate" making the "effective" frequency twice the real one).


It's not exactly a marketing thing, they are only displaying the Double Data Rate "DDR" Speeds


----------



## ashyg

My first attempt at overclocking my new 1055t

I've been told not to push this CPU too hard on my cheap MOBO (M4N68T-M-V2)

CPU cooler = coolermaster vortex 752

I'm not sure if its of importance to note that I have the newer 95W version of the 1055t, not the older 125W.

Here are the recommended vCores for this CPU:
1.075V - 1.375V (at rated frequency)
1.225V - 1.425V (Turbo Core mode)

NB Voltage = 1.05V - 1.175V

So I disabled the turbo core so its just running on 6 cores all the time, and managed (and would be happy to leave it at) 3.3ghz clock by doing the following:

FSB = 237
CPU/NB multiplier = x10/2000mhz
vCore = 1.325V
NB voltage = 1.2000V

Results:
3315mhz CPU
2368mhz NB frequency

Is this a safe overclock for my budget motherboard?
Is it safe to crank up the NB voltage to 1.25 or so? I think I need to bump it a liiiiitle more for stability.

Looking for some simple answers, thanks!


----------



## unequipped

I wouldn't day it's not safe for your "motherboard", as long as you have decent cooling you should be fine. Just because the motherboard was cheap does not mean its of bad quality. I would have never bought the ASrock had I not purchased a bundle from the egg. I have had great luck with the ASRock boards and this one I have now is fantastic, its just me that cant produce the results







Happy overclocking and welcome to the club!


----------



## unequipped

I forget that sometimes, I think my oc problem is when I manually overclock I cannot keep the ratio in a 1:2 or closer to that, its usually way off


----------



## Vencenzo

Wish I would have found this thread a year ago.

My current oc specs : http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/5788/1055toc.jpg (Link to avoid screen clutter)
Using LLC
Cpu/Nb 1.225
Cpu 1.375
Ram 1.6v
Mobo is m4a79xtd evo
Ram is F3-12800CL6D-4GBPI (G skill PI series Ddr3 1600mhz)

Ran a quick prime95 for SS, but my load temps never go over 50c.
Running this for about a year.

Edit :
Now using turbo core and passing prime on 2/6 threads with 1.3 cpu-nb/cpu 1.425 volt bump


----------



## athlon 64

i didn"t know there was a 1055t club but i will join since i got one for 2 years;

FSB/Multiplier: 250mhz
CPU Speed: 3.5ghz
NB Speed: 2250mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.4v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35v
RAM Speed: 1600mhz
Motherboard: Asrock890gx extreme 3
Model: 125w

those are settings i"m running 24/7, these are his maximum stable settings:

FSB/Multiplier: 289
CPU Speed: 4ghz
NB Speed: 2500mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.55v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35v
RAM Speed: 1600mhz
Motherboard: Asrock890gx extreme 3
Model: 125w


----------



## bbk

heres my baby...

FSB/Multiplier: 286 x 14
CPU Speed: 4ghz
NB Speed: 2800mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.50v
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35v
RAM Speed: 1525mhz
Motherboard: ASUS crosshair iv
Model: 125w


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> i didn"t know there was a 1055t club but i will join since i got one for 2 years;
> 
> FSB/Multiplier: 250mhz
> CPU Speed: 3.5ghz
> *NB Speed: 2250mhz*
> CPU Voltage: 1.4v
> *CPU-NB Voltage: 1.35v*
> RAM Speed: 1600mhz
> Motherboard: Asrock890gx extreme 3
> Model: 125w
> 
> those are settings i"m running 24/7, these are his maximum stable settings:


I don't think you need 1.35v to go 2250mhz on NB.


----------



## richie_2010

1.4v for 3.5 is high aswell I think but all chips are diff


----------



## zylonite

Please help me sort this out.

I am trying to get the core temps but all I see is 0 degrees for each core. I am using core temp (latest version) and HWMonitor (from CPU-Z) and both don't show the temps. I really need to see the core temps so I can overclock the CPU with the new Corsair H100 cooler. I hear the CPU has a bug and messes up the temps but at least it should be higher than 0. I am not doing nitrogen cooling yet


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't think you need 1.35v to go 2250mhz on NB.


Oh i didn"t feel like getting into bios so i tried to remember what was the default NB voltage, i think it is 1.35 :/, My nb voltage is default , haven"t touched it.


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zylonite*
> 
> Please help me sort this out.
> I am trying to get the core temps but all I see is 0 degrees for each core. I am using core temp (latest version) and HWMonitor (from CPU-Z) and both don't show the temps. I really need to see the core temps so I can overclock the CPU with the new Corsair H100 cooler. I hear the CPU has a bug and messes up the temps but at least it should be higher than 0. I am not doing nitrogen cooling yet


Sounds like you might need to update the bios


----------



## zylonite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Sounds like you might need to update the bios


BIOS is already updated to the latest rev. Do I need to re-flash it?


----------



## richie_2010

Turn of core unlocker or acc as if you use that the cores temps will show 0


----------



## zylonite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Turn of core unlocker or acc as if you use that the cores temps will show 0


Thanks. This worked. the temps now show 17 degrees Celsius. and 27 under load.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zylonite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Turn of core unlocker or acc as if you use that the cores temps will show 0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. This worked. the temps now show 17 degrees Celsius. and 27 under load.
Click to expand...

That's pretty cold. Is that stock settings or something?


----------



## richie_2010

No the core temps are bugged I get 9-13 and 20 under load they level out closer to 45c.
Is your CPU the 95w version.


----------



## zylonite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> No the core temps are bugged I get 9-13 and 20 under load they level out closer to 45c.
> Is your CPU the 95w version.


No it is the 140 W. I am using Corsair H100. Using stock settings 2.8 GHz I see 17 degrees Celsius and 27 under heavy load. Overclocked to 3.6 GHz and I get 32-38 degrees under heavy load (runnng prime).

This is too good to be true.....


----------



## richie_2010

As said the core temps even out at 45c and become more accurate under load. What are the CPU temps when you have it under load. And what voltage u using for the 3.6ghz I was using 1.25 maybe tad less or more


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zylonite*
> 
> No it is the 140 W. I am using Corsair H100. Using stock settings 2.8 GHz I see 17 degrees Celsius and 27 under heavy load. Overclocked to 3.6 GHz and I get 32-38 degrees under heavy load (runnng prime).
> This is too good to be true.....


When under stock settings i get the same result, but when running at 4 GHz, i see just under 50.


----------



## richie_2010

ive just found out amd cpus have a small gap in between the ihs and the green chip to slide in a temp sensor, i tried one of my probes from the chv but there is a small bulge at the end that wont go in but a peice paper went in quite far.


----------



## Catalystc

Just got one of these and am a complete noob at overclocking cpu's apart from using software, can anybody give me some easy steps as all the guides are a bit confusing to me and after trying various overclocks the last few hours have got no where. i'd like to get as much as i can out of it. Running an Asus M4a785td-v evo and Patriot black mamba 1600 ram, thankyou


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalystc*
> 
> Just got one of these and am a complete noob at overclocking cpu's apart from using software, can anybody give me some easy steps as all the guides are a bit confusing to me and after trying various overclocks the last few hours have got no where. i'd like to get as much as i can out of it. Running an Asus M4a785td-v evo and Patriot black mamba 1600 ram, thankyou


It would help to know what cooler you have as well.

And start a new thread. You'll get more help that way. Be sure to let us know if you do start one, because I have a 1055T with the same mobo. Running at 4.03 ghz, at 1.5v but it's under watercooling and never going over 32 degrees.


----------



## Catalystc

Asus Royal knight and will do , thankyou









New thread if anyone can help me please do, especially people with the same motherboard as me, thanks:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1316074/1055t-overclocking-help


----------



## CyberPro

stable clocks: 3.6
FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 2.8
NB Speed: 2339
CPU Voltage: 1.4-1.47 (LLC)
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.25 (Stock)
RAM Speed: 1386
Motherboard: Asus M5A-88-v-evo (1502 bios)
Model: 125w

H80 Cooled

I am really late in the game but haven't been able to get stable over 3.6, tried all sort of things, but any way I am joining in to check out what sort of OC people are getting. I'm amazed so far that people are reaching super OC @ 4.2-4.7!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberPro*
> 
> stable clocks: 3.6
> FSB/Multiplier: 14
> CPU Speed: 2.8
> NB Speed: 2339
> CPU Voltage: 1.4-1.47 (LLC)
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.25 (Stock)
> RAM Speed: 1386
> Motherboard: Asus M5A-88-v-evo (1502 bios)
> Model: 125w
> 
> H80 Cooled
> 
> I am really late in the game but haven't been able to get stable over 3.6, tried all sort of things, but any way I am joining in to check out what sort of OC people are getting. I'm amazed so far that people are reaching super OC @ 4.2-4.7!


It seems like for a lot people it's the RAM that gets in the way. It would help to know what RAM you have, what its rated speed and timings.

And it would help to know how it was tested and what happened when failed.

For me I got stuck at 3.5 ghz. Then started learning how to play with the timings. Later got to 3.8ghz. Then I just kept getting stuck. The RAM was rated for 1866. But when I lowered it to 1300 suddenly I was able to hit 4.0 ghz.


----------



## slake

What would be a nice stable OC for gaming with air cooling, I was thinking 3.4GHz, would that be alright?


----------



## richie_2010

please can you list your rig and ass it to your signature so we know what you have to work with please.


----------



## slake

My current rig is.

Motherboard: Asus M4A87TD
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2.80GHz with Stock Cooler
RAM: Samsung 4GB DDR3 *Not sure on the speed is there a way to check this?*
Graphics Card: 1GB Radeon HD 5770
Hard Drive: 640GB WD Caviar Green
PSU: Corsair 650W
Case: CM Storm Sniper with three 200mm fans. Two intake and one exhaust.

I am upgrading the graphics card to a Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Vapor-X tomorrow, and I am looking to get 8GB RAM at 1600MHz *not sure which brand yet*, a second HDD most likely a 250GB Velociraptor.


----------



## Krusher33

I think 3.4 may be safe with stock cooler? I know I got mine to 3.8 ghz using Hyper 212+. It's now over 4 ghz using water.


----------



## slake

If I was to OC my CPU I was looking at the Zalman CNPS11X Extreme, since it has the blue lighting which goes with everything my PC has, I am only gaming on this PC so I don't really need it to be OC'd to a ridiculous amount.

Also OC'ing reduces the lifespan am I correct? This is a 3-4 year old CPU now.


----------



## Krusher33

Just keep temps down and you're ok. The previous owner of my chip had it at 1.45v for a year. Then I had it at 1.48v on the Hyper 212+ and hardly ever above 55 degrees. It hit 62 a couple of times and throttled itself during the summer. I then switched to water cooling and now I have had it at 1.55v for the past 6 months and it's never above 35 degrees down in a basement.

A general rule I keep hearing is to not go above 55 degrees too much and to stay under 1.55v and it'll last forever.

There's a thread where someone got info from AMD that the 62 max safe temp is really a safety net. The silicon don't actually start degrading till above 90 degrees I think it was.


----------



## richie_2010

Thats the core temp to watch isn't it


----------



## Krusher33

Yes sir. The CPU temp is the socket temp. But if it's like my M4A785-v evo board, it'll throttle when the socket temp hit 62 degrees. I couldn't find a way to turn that off.


----------



## slake

So if I get someone to clock it to 3.4GHz on a Zalman I should be fine then right?

Or is there other Air CPU coolers to look at?


----------



## Krusher33

3.4 will be easy and fine.


----------



## slake

Any other recommendations for the CPU cooler?


----------



## richie_2010

what budget have you got and where you looking to buy from.
you should oc yourslef or with a freind so you learn and get the experience while feeling the thrill.
all of us here will help you for sure, if we cant no one can

there is nothing like doing it yourself though


----------



## slake

Well obviously I don't wanna pay a stupid amound so most likely £50 would be the budget. I want it to look nice as well lol.

I will most likely get from overclockers as well.


----------



## richie_2010

Look at scan ebuyer overclockers and dabs aswell. With 50 you can get alot
If you have a currys nearby you can get a antec 620 for 50 or overclockers have there own h60 with no fans for 40


----------



## slake

Awesome, I'm just not sure when it comes to brands and things, like which is good etc...


----------



## Krusher33

There's quite a few good brands when it comes to coolers. Best bet is to pick a few and the visit OCN's air cooler section and post a thread asking for advice.


----------



## RevoMarine

FSB/Multiplier: 13
CPU Speed: 3.9 GHz
NB Speed: 300
CPU Voltage: 1.5v
CPU-NB Voltage:
RAM Speed: 1600 mhz
Motherboard: asus m4a89gt/usb 3 pro
Model: 130 watts.


----------



## ownalopalis

Hey all, just got my 4ghz stable overclock with :
FSB 286 x 14multi
1.475vCore
HT 2300mhz and NB 2300 with 1.32V iirc
Memory at 1144 mhz was not stable at 1524 may have to try changing timings
[email protected] for 48hrs max temp 47C


----------



## Rains

Once I get home, I think I'll give my Thuban one last huzzah, try for a new high over clock.

(Since I'm cheating on it with a Vishera in my thoughts







)


----------



## snitzle_iii

hiya im back at it and trying to do it right









i think im on the right track; i did get a prime error "error: illegal sumout"

"ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test."


core 3.9
mult 13 (read somewhere that some mobos do not like mult 14)
bus 300 (310 crashes and did not try 305 ect)
ht link 2400
nb freq-2400
ram-using ripjaw f3-12800cl9-2gbrl *for whatever reason i CAN NOT have a stable boot if i enter ANY changes to my bios except for multiplier* got freaked out today as i was reading another thread where basically someone was having this same issue. i think a ga-880ma board? not sure; anyways mod thought it was either the mobo or the cpu.
ram is at 4x mult
freq-610
timings 6x6x6x15x20x2t again i can not make any changes to timings or it will just bsod









EDIT-comp crashed as i was trying to write this post








please look at what i can do to improve stable oc; got that error 15min into large fft

specs
1055t
ga-880-ga
1t black 7200
evga 460
hyper 212+
650 corsair 80+


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*
> 
> hiya im back at it and trying to do it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think im on the right track; i did get a prime error "error: illegal sumout"
> 
> "ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
> Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test."
> 
> 
> core 3.9
> mult 13 (read somewhere that some mobos do not like mult 14)
> bus 300 (310 crashes and did not try 305 ect)
> ht link 2400
> nb freq-2400
> ram-using ripjaw f3-12800cl9-2gbrl *for whatever reason i CAN NOT have a stable boot if i enter ANY changes to my bios except for multiplier* got freaked out today as i was reading another thread where basically someone was having this same issue. i think a ga-880ma board? not sure; anyways mod thought it was either the mobo or the cpu.
> ram is at 4x mult
> freq-610
> timings 6x6x6x15x20x2t again i can not make any changes to timings or it will just bsod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT-comp crashed as i was trying to write this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please look at what i can do to improve stable oc; got that error 15min into large fft
> 
> specs
> 1055t
> ga-880-ga
> 1t black 7200
> evga 460
> hyper 212+
> 650 corsair 80+


What are the voltages for core, nb, and ram?


----------



## snitzle_iii

core-1.50
nb-1.36
ram-1.65


----------



## Krusher33

NB voltage seems a little high to me so I'd back down on that a bit.

Have you tried multi of 14? Or just going by what you read? Some times the results can be different for each person even on the same board.


----------



## snitzle_iii

actually my nb is 1.38; i was just reading other forums and decided to over volt than under volt. when running prime what is the best test to test the nb? large fft? again i changed the mult to 13 because i read that some chips do not like mult of 14. Did not specify what mobo so i will try with 14 and lower the bus. i was concerned that i couldn't get my oc (from days ago) to boot with a nigher bus of 275; seems to be a user error.


----------



## Krusher33

1.38v on the NB @ 2400mhz still seems high to me. But then again I've never had that board so I wouldn't know for sure.

Blend is a better test for NB though I think.


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*
> 
> actually my nb is 1.38; i was just reading other forums and decided to over volt than under volt. when running prime what is the best test to test the nb? large fft? again i changed the mult to 13 because i read that some chips do not like mult of 14. Did not specify what mobo so i will try with 14 and lower the bus. i was concerned that i couldn't get my oc (from days ago) to boot with a nigher bus of 275; seems to be a user error.


1,38 for 2400 Mhz is too high, i have it to 1,35 V to 3200Mhz., anyway higher NB would help to stabilize your OC and your CPU will gain performance.

Second, keep Ht as close to stock as posible,The further away from 2ghz you will have worse performance.

Third 1,50 to 3,9 Ghz is a litle high as well,normally between 1,43 /1,46 would be fine

And for my case, I never can pass Prime95, I can pass without problems 3dmark, a new dawn, heaven 3.0, Pi, cinebench.......anything but prime95, and play games for hours without a single problem, so if your rig works fine do not obsess over prime


----------



## snitzle_iii

few quick questions/update
1-what is a good value buy for a MOSFET similar to 212+ in terms of value; i am asking as i have a ga-880ga-ud3h http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3520#ov
i notice the NOSFET is a 4+1 and not as good as 8+2 as it may run the psu harder into the ground sooner. i think i may need one as i gave them a touch and they were hot. idk where my sensor on my video card is (evga 465) but when testing intelburntest they felt hotter than the back of my videocard and my card is running 68C. so idk if there is a universal max temp for a MOSFET or its particular to each mobo.

2-i was reading other forums and people were saying that the ga-880-gm uses recycled, but ive read that "GA-880GA-UD3H Processor power supply part of the 4 +1 phase power design, and even high-end processors 140W TDP stable operation. Ultra Durable 3 and 2x copper PCB is one of the highlights of this motherboard in workmanship and materials, is also the highest level 880G motherboard. Used in all high-quality solid capacitors from Japan Chemical and closed inductance can guarantee that the motherboard power supply is more pure and more stable, while enhancing the overall stability of the motherboard and extend motherboard life. High material quality can also be exposed to higher current, and to enhance the performance of the board's overclocking a great help. 2x copper PCB also further reduce the temperature of the motherboard, work efficiency significantly elevated." any insight on this? hwmonitor shows my chip running at 141w so idk if i am just freaking over nothing

i know i should do 1 at a time, but i lowered the core to 1.47
nb-1.26 and adjusted the htlink/nb freq to 2100.
ram still at 1.65 @ 1200-any suggestions on lowering this? its rated 1.5 and the info on the ram is above post

i got an error basically saying my oc is not stable 5th cycle


although this is in russian it basically says the same

http://www.overclockers.ua/motherboard/gigabyte-ga-880ga-ud3h/1/

"Motherboard GA-880GA-UD3H is powerful enough power system, which is typical of more expensive models. Power connector and an additional ATH24 Eight-connector located on the edges of the board. This increases the ease of assembly and prevents air flow inside the case. CPU voltage converter is built on a "4 +1" and controlled PWM controller Intersil ISL6324A.

Supports all AMD Socket AM3 processors with heat up to 140 W inclusive. A bold statement, considering the lack of cooling VRM. To work in normal mode no VRM heatsink will not affect the stability and durability of the work, but in the case of overclocking, we recommend to take care of cooling MOSFET'ov. Chipset Cooler GA-880GA-UD3H is a rather gloomy picture:

finally my ram is not listed as supported for my mobo. idk if i should just get new ram. http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=222


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> 1,38 for 2400 Mhz is too high, i have it to 1,35 V to 3200Mhz., anyway higher NB would help to stabilize your OC and your CPU will gain performance.
> Second, keep Ht as close to stock as posible,The further away from 2ghz you will have worse performance.
> Third 1,50 to 3,9 Ghz is a litle high as well,normally between 1,43 /1,46 would be fine
> And for my case, I never can pass Prime95, I can pass without problems 3dmark, a new dawn, heaven 3.0, Pi, cinebench.......anything but prime95, and play games for hours without a single problem, so if your rig works fine do not obsess over prime


What works for you doesn't necessarily work for others. You're voltages are pretty low for where you're at. You have a great board and probably at least a decent chip. His voltages aren't outrageous.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*
> 
> few quick questions/update
> 1-what is a good value buy for a MOSFET similar to 212+ in terms of value; i am asking as i have a ga-880ga-ud3h http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3520#ov
> i notice the NOSFET is a 4+1 and not as good as 8+2 as it may run the psu harder into the ground sooner. i think i may need one as i gave them a touch and they were hot. idk where my sensor on my video card is (evga 465) but when testing intelburntest they felt hotter than the back of my videocard and my card is running 68C. so idk if there is a universal max temp for a MOSFET or its particular to each mobo.
> 
> 2-i was reading other forums and people were saying that the ga-880-gm uses recycled, but ive read that "GA-880GA-UD3H Processor power supply part of the 4 +1 phase power design, and even high-end processors 140W TDP stable operation. Ultra Durable 3 and 2x copper PCB is one of the highlights of this motherboard in workmanship and materials, is also the highest level 880G motherboard. Used in all high-quality solid capacitors from Japan Chemical and closed inductance can guarantee that the motherboard power supply is more pure and more stable, while enhancing the overall stability of the motherboard and extend motherboard life. High material quality can also be exposed to higher current, and to enhance the performance of the board's overclocking a great help. 2x copper PCB also further reduce the temperature of the motherboard, work efficiency significantly elevated." any insight on this? hwmonitor shows my chip running at 141w so idk if i am just freaking over nothing
> 
> i know i should do 1 at a time, but i lowered the core to 1.47
> nb-1.26 and adjusted the htlink/nb freq to 2100.
> ram still at 1.65 @ 1200-any suggestions on lowering this? its rated 1.5 and the info on the ram is above post
> 
> i got an error basically saying my oc is not stable 5th cycle
> 
> 
> although this is in russian it basically says the same
> 
> http://www.overclockers.ua/motherboard/gigabyte-ga-880ga-ud3h/1/
> 
> "Motherboard GA-880GA-UD3H is powerful enough power system, which is typical of more expensive models. Power connector and an additional ATH24 Eight-connector located on the edges of the board. This increases the ease of assembly and prevents air flow inside the case. CPU voltage converter is built on a "4 +1" and controlled PWM controller Intersil ISL6324A.
> 
> Supports all AMD Socket AM3 processors with heat up to 140 W inclusive. A bold statement, considering the lack of cooling VRM. To work in normal mode no VRM heatsink will not affect the stability and durability of the work, but in the case of overclocking, we recommend to take care of cooling MOSFET'ov. Chipset Cooler GA-880GA-UD3H is a rather gloomy picture:
> 
> finally my ram is not listed as supported for my mobo. idk if i should just get new ram. http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=222


Most of what you're reading is marketing hype. 4+1 design is about pretty basic. You're feeling a lot of heat from the high voltages. Are there heatsinks on the VRM's already?

Move speed of NB back up but keep HT as close to 2000 as possible.


----------



## snitzle_iii

yeah that was was i was trying to say; from the information i have gathered there is more people saying 4+1 sucks, but i did read that it stands up to 140w, but im unsure of where that number came from and since less people have said this i am lead to believe that my MOSFET's may be getting outrageously hot. im kind of freaking out now to run it a few .X volts past stock. as there is no way of telling its true temp and there are not as easily found information on MOSFET max temps.

to answer your question; no i don't have have a heatsink on the VRM.

just to clarify VRM and MOSFET are the same thing right?

lastly people keep talking about LLC and i think my mobo can support it/ but i am not sure what volt it should be set at


----------



## Krusher33

Submitted for the Mayhem competition. Figured I post here as well. Hoping to get higher. My actual 24/7 is 4.02 ghz with 300 FSB and 13.5 multiplier. Everything else is pretty much the same.


----------



## RobzDragon

Here we go maybe ill post this in the right thread this time :/
An old build of mine. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1520785
Was really impressed with her


----------



## snitzle_iii

im sure this has been beaten to death, but i turned cool and quiet and all the other bios settings, but my computer still down clocks when idling. its driving me crazy







im not sure but i feel this is adding to the minor stuttering my computer is getting every <10mins. does this have something to do with the LLC? i changed my mult to as that doesnt make a differences to the overall clock


----------



## MikeLarry

Hi im running into issues getting my 1055t Stable.

I have a h100 and i used Arctic Silver to attach . using HWINfo, my Thermal Diode Hits 60 When using Intel Burn in! My Socket hits 68!

Before OC highest i saw was 55 on the socket , maybe a bit lower. Even that is too high IMO.

I have the H100 in a Corsair 500R Case. I have also BSOD a few times.

SPECs of my OC.

LLC on
276 x 14 @ 3.88 (Had 286 on 4.04 but had instability under BF3, Nothing else tho...)
1.45Cpu Volts
1.3 CPU/NB
1.2v HT voltage
DRAM is 1.65 (.15 v over stock rating)

HT Link 1938
NB Freq 2215

Should i be repasting this stuff? I dont see why my cooler isnt doing the job, the fans are working and it is switched to full. Is Case circulation an issue (I have full HDD Bays except bottom 2 are SSD)


----------



## Atomfix

^^^

You should try and reseat the h100 on the CPU, chances are that it's not seated correctly, leaveing air pockets between the h100 heatsink and the CPU.

Use a tiny drop of thermal paste in the centre of the CPU. Your overclock and voltages are fine, the temps are not, report back when you have done this.

Remember to clean off any remaining thermal paste off the h100 and the CPU before applying new paste.


----------



## MikeLarry

I will be doing this tomorrow! I Have for the moment returened to stock Clock, with Intel Burn in i get 50 Degrees Socket Max and 39 From CPU. Still high IMO.

The thing i worry is this is the second time i have seated it with no real improvements, the first was with the pad the second was when i purchased paste, am i possibly missing something ?

I have attached the CPU and mounted the H100 with 2 screws, screwing all the way until it stops pretty much (i didnt wanna go anymore) Maybe i used too much paste, i will take a snap of it as i pull it off.


----------



## Krusher33

Check heatsinks on the VRM's too. If they're getting quite warm that could also cause instability.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Check heatsinks on the VRM's too. If they're getting quite warm that could also cause instability.


VRM temps and CPU temps are a whole different thing, the cooler is not seated correctly on the CPU, therefore delivering bad results


----------



## Redwoodz

You guys should enter this months MultiThreadedMayhem Benchmark competition. Only 3 days left for a shot at $1000 in awards!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1343207/multithreaded-mayhem-mtmii-2013-1000-in-cash-prizing-and-motherboards/0_20


----------



## MikeLarry

I have repasted and i ran Intel Burn in and Prime with stock ratings and hit 43! (Intel ran 5 times, Prime 10 minutes)

Now im Hitting 61 on an Overclock (At socket, and 51/52 at CPU level)

WHAT ON EARTH IS WRONG? Ill try undervolting to reduce temps, but it my H100 Faulty....?

P.S I removed All HDDs, so airflow should not be an issue.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeLarry*
> 
> I have repasted and i ran Intel Burn in and Prime with stock ratings and hit 43! (Intel ran 5 times, Prime 10 minutes)
> 
> Now im Hitting 61 on an Overclock (At socket, and 51/52 at CPU level)
> 
> WHAT ON EARTH IS WRONG? Ill try undervolting to reduce temps, but it my H100 Faulty....?
> 
> P.S I removed All HDDs, so airflow should not be an issue.


I'm assumeing your h100 is plugged into the CPU fan socket? if so, you need to go into the BIOS and force the CPU fan to run at 100%, therefore this will deliver 100% of the power to your h100


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MikeLarry*
> 
> I have repasted and i ran Intel Burn in and Prime with stock ratings and hit 43! (Intel ran 5 times, Prime 10 minutes)
> 
> Now im Hitting 61 on an Overclock (At socket, and 51/52 at CPU level)
> 
> WHAT ON EARTH IS WRONG? Ill try undervolting to reduce temps, but it my H100 Faulty....?
> 
> P.S I removed All HDDs, so airflow should not be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assumeing your h100 is plugged into the CPU fan socket? if so, you need to go into the BIOS and force the CPU fan to run at 100%, therefore this will deliver 100% of the power to your h100
Click to expand...

H100's are plugged in via molex so they are always going 100% the fan connector is just a rpm feed for the cpu fan header. how much paste are you using and how are you applying it? what OC did you achieve on your old cooler?


----------



## MikeLarry

I have plugged it into CPU yes. It is set to 100% , there is no QFAN setting enabled. I can enable it and set it to 100, but i don't see the point there...
Here is a PIc of how much i applied. The first time it was more than this, i tried abnout the sze of a lentil, not a Pea.


----------



## Solders18

I know of a lot of people that apply the thermal paste that way and have no problems, but i always spread it with a credit card before putting it in the socket. this is mostly for my own preference. I like to know how well it is spread, that it is covering the entire heat spreader, and that there are no air pockets. You might try it, i have no idea if it will change anything, probably not but... worth a shot. I see you have the same board that i had. Its a good board.

Just for comparison, my specs were:
4031 mhz
1.475v Core
1.3(ish) cpu/nb

full load: 45-50C
idle: 28C

Just kinda thinking out loud here:
-Check rpm of pump
-Feel for vibration on tubing to confirm said RPM ( that it is in fact turning)
-Check LLC setting
-Fan setting low?
-Vcore setting, although stock warm too...


----------



## MikeLarry

This is what i have. And It is downthorrlting after 30 minutes or prime, and cannot run intel burn in on high. (Pretty sure that is due to heat at the core temps (which i now know are accurate above 45) do hit 55+ and shut down. This is on a H100, yet on Corsair Forum they say this is performing fine.

LLC is on, spread spectrum is off, turbo off, c1e off (has automatically off when i play with timings) . I did go up from 7.4 to 7.6 CPU in windows rating and 7.4 to 7.7 in RAM


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeLarry*
> 
> This is what i have. And It is downthorrlting after 30 minutes or prime, and cannot run intel burn in on high. (Pretty sure that is due to heat at the core temps (which i now know are accurate above 45) do hit 55+ and shut down. This is on a H100, yet on Corsair Forum they say this is performing fine.
> 
> LLC is on, spread spectrum is off, turbo off, c1e off (has automatically off when i play with timings) . I did go up from 7.4 to 7.6 CPU in windows rating and 7.4 to 7.7 in RAM


yeah theres no way thats performing fine. it should be eating that up for breakfast. have you tried a cmos reset? the only thing i can think of that isn't software is something is plugging the pump.


----------



## MikeLarry

Yeah dude i even downgraded BIOS originally to do this, i think now i have stable balues i might upgrade it back and set the values. (previously had offsets which confused my novice mind)

And the pump is reading fine addording to HWMonitor.

The guys at Corsair are telling me this is acceptable Temps.

(I downgraded to STOCK btw, i previously upgraded before Ocing came to mind, all the guides referred to using Stock BIOS so i downgraded to help me learn)


----------



## Solders18

Thats not normal temps for a 1055t. 8350's which are known to be hotter are better cooled than that. my 8350 never gets above 50 oc'ed to 4.6. I'm sorry but i am out of ideas


----------



## Stormcrow666

Hi guys.
I am not an expert on overclocking by any means but I am having issues with my 1055t getting past 3.5ghz. I am using 1600mhz ram atm with 9-9-9-24.
I am not really sure what I timings I am supposed to put into the memory. Can I get 4ghz on auto for the ram timings? I am on liquid and temps at 3.5 are awesome(27c idle)(40 load). I have ran [email protected] np but I cant seem to get any further than that.
Could it be my mobo? Gigabyte 770T-usb3
I really want to hit that 4ghz mark but even 3.8 would be ok. I am pretty sure my voltages for the 4ghz oc are not the issue but the ram timings. BSOD on boots and reverting back to stocks are annoying lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormcrow666*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I am not an expert on overclocking by any means but I am having issues with my 1055t getting past 3.5ghz. I am using 1600mhz ram atm with 9-9-9-24.
> I am not really sure what I timings I am supposed to put into the memory. Can I get 4ghz on auto for the ram timings? I am on liquid and temps at 3.5 are awesome(27c idle)(40 load). I have ran [email protected] np but I cant seem to get any further than that.
> Could it be my mobo? Gigabyte 770T-usb3
> I really want to hit that 4ghz mark but even 3.8 would be ok. I am pretty sure my voltages for the 4ghz oc are not the issue but the ram timings. BSOD on boots and reverting back to stocks are annoying lol


Take a look at the SPD tab in CPUz and try to keep as close to the timings there as possible for each of the speeds. You can tweak the timings later after you've reached your desired CPU speed.

And if I remember right, there was not much of any benefits of going over 1600mhz RAM speed on Thubans.


----------



## Stormcrow666

Ahhhh ok I think I see what my issue is. I have different timings for the 2 banks.
The patriot is [email protected] and the other is not listed for that speed @800mhz.
I guess I should pull the other bank and try to just use the 4gb of the patriot.








Thanks Krusher that was kind of a duh moment for me.(although in my defense CPU-Z has not worked until this latest release)


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah mixing RAM's do become a pain when overclocking with FSB.


----------



## Stormcrow666

Tried the one set of Patriot ram and I still couldnt get anything past 3.5ghz. Odd thing is that my mobo doesnt seem to support TRC past 42, unless I am missing something. Ah well I figured I could give it a go and see but it doesn't seem to be in the cards.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah the IMC doesn't do TRC past 42 for anyone. You should be able to back down the multiplier of the RAM to lower the speed of it.


----------



## Solders18

Can also put it into DHCP mode which will add in the timings for your ram. you should be able to ride that all the way up to 4


----------



## Stormcrow666

Uh, DHCP is a networking protocol. I am not sure what mode your thinking of but I don't have XMP support.


----------



## MikeLarry

He meant D.O.C.P im pretty sure. Keeps your ram settings constant .

Check your HT doesnt need bumping up.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeLarry*
> 
> He meant D.O.C.P im pretty sure. Keeps your ram settings constant .
> 
> Check your HT doesnt need bumping up.


Yes that one lol its been a while since i had been in my bios, i got the majority of the letters! But that mode can help if you are having trouble with the ram bugging out


----------



## Stormcrow666

I don't think that I have DOCP in my mobo settings









I have effectively given up on anything higher than 3.5 lol.

Thanks tho guys.


----------



## MikeLarry

If you simply cant get out of bios it is only a simple setting. Should post them all here. I have mine a few pages back also.


----------



## snitzle_iii

for CPU-NB voltage to around 1.300v when is it not safe anymore and someone must apply mosfet. did everyone on the front page just use a aftermarket cooler and no additional cooling?

i HATE my chip no way to get over 4ghz even with 1.55v and lowest ram setting and ht/nb UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHg









what is fastest?

kindn of stable oc1 1.5 prime and 1.5hours of folding
3.9
2030 ht/nb
1546-ram
superpi 1m=18.350
stable oc2

3.77
23xx ht/nb
?-ram but 5.33 mult
superpi 1m=18.1xx
unstable oc3
3.77
36xx ht/nb
?-ram but 5.33 mult

so i just upped my ht/nb from 2030 to 2320 and i feel like its hanging ALOT. ie during boot logged in but had to let it sit there for quite sometime. atleast 5+seconds if not more. thought about rebooting due to freeze. random lockups ie opened chrome and instead of showing my 8 top sites i had to open a new tab then it showed.

ran prime small @ 3.9 for 1.5hours and was fine. im just sad i guess i have to decide with either higher cpu and lower ht/nb or lower cpu and higher ht/nb. i guess what is frustrating is that i can not gain significant advantage (only tested prime 1m) but still. seems minimal.

any suggestions? seems like 290bus is my max


----------



## Krusher33

On thubans, leave HT close to 2000 and keep NB close to 1.5 times the speed of RAM. I've seen it pretty typical for NB voltage to be 1.25-1.35v for 2500-3000mhz. It all depends on the board.

And 1.55v for 4.0 ghz isn't terrible.

Thubans like tighter timings on the RAM vs actual RAM speed for various memory benchmarks. I think I remember anything higher 1600mhz on RAM net very little performance gains and so everyone pretty much kept close to 1600 if possible. And then 2400-2500 on the NB. Though you can get better scores in some benchmarks when you get the NB up to 3000 but it's not nothing noteworthy in real life uses (folding and gaming).

And be sure you got airflow over the VRM's. It OC's better when those are kept cool.

It could also be the board. I could only get up to 3.8 ghz on my M4A785TD-V Evo but was able to fold at 4.1 ghz on my Sabertooth. The reference bus was holding me back on the first board. I figured this out when I tried to lower the multi and found that my system just kept getting unstable at the same bus speed.


----------



## snitzle_iii

i am waiting for my mosfet to arrive so i may be jumping the gun.
even at 3.77
2.6 ht/nb causes quick bsod *(i do have my volt at 1.3) so might have to put a pause till they arrive and stop going for the go. i can't find the review but i have read info that supports that 2600 is the max ht and that there is benefit to be felt. i mean i guess there must be information to support the 2k ht
luckily my temps for 1.55v is <62
ill try the 1.5x ram for nb.
thanks

my ram is currently at 1546
so what timings should i lock my ram to


i can run cpu-tweaker but not memset as it doesnt load ;?


----------



## Krusher33

I've no idea on the CPU tweaker.

I think it's somewhere inside this thread that someone has mentioned about staying close to 2000 HT and linked it. And it has been said over and over again throughout the thread.

At 1546, the 9-9-9-25-40-2T should work. And the tweaking of it is to drop each timing by 1. but follow the formula. IE 8-9-9-24-39-2T, test, then try 8-8-9-23-38-2T, test then try 8-8-8-22-36-2T. If any of them fail, just bump tRC up by one. If that fail, bump tRAS by one. You may also have to increase memory voltage but I tend to never go above what SPD says for max voltage but that's just me being paranoid. Basically it's CL + tRCD + tRP = tRAS (give or take 1 or 2) and tRP + tRAS = tRC (give or take 1 to 5). If I remember right the tRC can't go higher than 42 on this chip's imc.


----------



## snitzle_iii

Shouldn't it be 8-9-9-24-32(since 8 and 24 is 32?) Respectively


----------



## Krusher33

I'm starting from what the 1600 base timings would be according to your CPUZ SPD tab that you screenshot.


----------



## snitzle_iii

Okay I through I could do 8x8x8 sect if the ram is set to less than 1200. Seems to not be the case
Trying to load at 1160 8x9x9 failed to load windows. So I cant tighten the timings? After I put in my password it just rebooted

So Mega fail here...bought ram without checking comparable list didn't think it would matter, forum says set Feb to 240 for ram to work
Ram I have 2x2 skills f3-12800cl9 for my mobo
Then bought cheap and random 1x4 kit cmx4gx3m1333c9 cause I wanted more ram
Got raged on for having different modules
Just bought 4x2 kit of the rip jaw. Just got
0x00003b error and people saying its ram issue. Sad face time

going to post on gskills forum to see if my mobo+cpu+current ram may work

finally i cant get bios update for rev 3.1 if i have rev 2.1 board?
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3789#driver


----------



## Krusher33

I'm not sure why you dropped down to 1160?

And for the BIOS issue, might have some luck posting in the AMD motherboard or if there's a club for the board about it. I haven't had an issue with updating BIOS's before so I don't know what to look for.


----------



## athlon 64

Just one question. I"m now running my 1055t at 3.5 GHZ with no voltage increase. I know it runs stable at 4ght with 1.55v so i"d like to max it out since i"ll be using it for about a year more. I have an ASRock 890gx extreme 3. I was wondering what is the max stable fsb i can expect from this board. I"m not looking for a precise estimation. Just should it run 310mhz stable 24/7 ? Withouth rising nb voltage? Beacuse if i can run 310 i can get my ram to exact speed that i want. And my cpu. Also 45-50C under load is ok for a 1055t? When overclocked? I"m talking about the mbo cpu sensor. Core temps are even lower.,

And yeah. x14 is his max multiplier right? Not the turbo multiplier, max multiplier for all 6 cores?


----------



## Krusher33

Every board is different in terms of how much FSB it can do. You kinda have to find out yourself by lowering the multi on the CPU, HT, NB, and RAM as you go higher with it. Eventually you'll get to the point where FSB just doesn't want to go higher no matter what you do with the other parts.

For me my M4A785TD-V Evo didn't want to go higher than 240. My Sabertooth has benched at 333 but I didn't try backing down the mulitpliers to see if it would go higher.

And on 1045T's, I think it's 13.5x? I can't remember and am too lazy to google it.


----------



## athlon 64

http://www.overclock.net/t/1267422/asrock-890gx-extreme3-running-fsb-at-300mhz-24-7

I came across my old subject and found usefull info. So it seems my MBO can run 300mhz with stock voltages. Witch is great. There is a problem. I just tried and no matter what she won"t go ovet 270mhz. When i try to run over 270 i just get a blank screen , she won"t even post before i reset bios. I checked everything. I have set memory clocks/timing manually to low settings. I have set ht link/nb to low settings so they are not the problem. But she still won"t post over 270.

I remember i had this problem when i was testing 4ghz overclock but i can"t remember what did i do to solve it. I"m missing something. You have any idea maybe?


----------



## Krusher33

I've not a clue.


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm not sure why you dropped down to 1160?
> 
> And for the BIOS issue, might have some luck posting in the AMD motherboard or if there's a club for the board about it. I haven't had an issue with updating BIOS's before so I don't know what to look for.


i just thought that running it at a lower speed would help in terms of stability; 1160 (same timings) vs 1520 (same timings) "AMD CPUs IMCs prefer 1333MHz DDR3 with tight timings rather than 1600MHz+"

i know that you said you dont like playing around with ram volts; i was reading on gskills that upping .01-.05 is ok so i might give that a go. "Tighten RAM timings accordingly and test with Memtest86+ also increase your vDIMM a bit (1.5>1.65, 1.65>1.75"
im just unsure if i can use bios for rev 3.1 since my board is 2.1. they look and have the same specs. so im thinking its ok, but why would they show an update for a bios on rev 3.1 and not 2.1. idk if this is common practice

edit:
is my oc smurffed due to the fact that i dont have ram that is certified to work with my board? would loosing the ram past the xmp be beneficial in anyway in terms of stability?

for the life of me i could not find my mobo address LLC anywhere. ive checked my bios countless times and its odd that so many people have talked about llc and yet i somehow have missed it/havnt seen it. going to take your advice and make a post specifically for my mobo
just to add; this is a 4+1 phase board
thanks


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm not sure why you dropped down to 1160?
> 
> And for the BIOS issue, might have some luck posting in the AMD motherboard or if there's a club for the board about it. I haven't had an issue with updating BIOS's before so I don't know what to look for.
> 
> 
> 
> i just thought that running it at a lower speed would help in terms of stability; 1160 (same timings) vs 1520 (same timings) "AMD CPUs IMCs prefer 1333MHz DDR3 with tight timings rather than 1600MHz+"
> im just unsure if i can use bios for rev 3.1 since my board is 2.1. they look and have the same specs. so im thinking its ok, but why would they show an update for a bios on rev 3.1 and not 2.1. idk if this is common practice
> 
> edit:
> is my oc smurffed due to the fact that i dont have ram that is certified to work with my board? would loosing the ram past the xmp be beneficial in anyway in terms of stability?
Click to expand...

In my opinion, if it's not posted for your revision then I wouldn't do it. But that's just me. They may be the same spec but sometimes there's just one thing or something that is different and so they need a different BIOS. Might have to contact manufacturer to find out for sure.

That whole certified RAM thing is just silly to me. It only means they've tested it themselves. I mean... my RAM is supposedly only works in Intel systems and so not certified for AMD ones. Works great in 2 different mobos I've had them in. And it's actually up to the IMC on the CPU itself if it can run the RAM or not. In short, I don't think that's the issue in your case. It may be giving you a harder time to overclock as other set of RAM's and that's pretty typical. I've seen overclockers go through quite a few sets before finding one they're happy with. The special Samsung RAM's seems to be the best.

Going past xmp will only complicate things as you'll have to figure out voltage and timings on your own. I always try to stick close to the settings in the SPD tab and once I'm satisfied with the CPU overclock, then I worry about tweaking timings.


----------



## athlon 64

I was playing a little. If i run fsb at 270 i can do what i wan"t and it"s perfectly stable. I go 271 she won"t even post, just blank screen. A really weird problem :/


----------



## athlon 64

Well wiith 270fsb i can roll 3.8ghz stable and i rised my memory from 1333 to 1450, also my nb to 2450mhz. He needs 1.4750v to run stable,with a little overvolt 1.51.
Socket temp under prime 95 is 54C, core temps 36-37. Quiet happy.


----------



## Krusher33

3.8ghz is pretty good clock to be at. Only reason I wanted 4ghz was for folding and benching purpose.


----------



## athlon 64

Well actually yeah, he is still at a decent voltage that won"t kill anything and he runs decently cool. I think i"ll leave it like this for the rest of his lifetime. I"ll probably replace the motherboard and the cpu after summer of 2014.

And i must say, this cpu was a great buy, very futureproof. There is almost 2.5-3 years since they came out and it"s still a fantastic cpu , not bottlenecking anything, very good at rendering videos,really no reason for replacement. It was a great investment.


----------



## snitzle_iii

i feel like i am a crackhead trying to bleed out every last drop of this processor. i can't let it go that i am running 3.85 and must get 4.0; i know it won't work but i keep wasting my time trying. there can not be much performance to gain right?


----------



## athlon 64

A few advice, my board at least was playing with ram latencies when rising fsb so make sure you manually set them to defaults.

Secon thing i see you are rolling 12Gb ram. When i upgraded from 8 to 16 i had to downclock ma ram to 1333 or 1450 at least because the memory controller couldn"t handle 4 memory sticks at 1600mhz, so underclock yours memory for a test.


----------



## snitzle_iii

i was actually going to post about how i felt that my computer hangs/acts weird when i boot into windows with higher speeds 1520 (same timings vs1140) . ie when going start and selecting a program my computer did not "highlight" the program and apply background change. my mouse moved fine and i was able to go to taskmanager fine. similar thing happened when trying to open shortcuts. took so long i opened it twice. now that it has booted it performs normally.

didn't i underclock my ram already? 1140 at 9x9x9x24x33 vs 1520 at 9x9x9x24x33

to this i get random hangs when trying to go to facebook.com

edit: so i lowered vcore and started prime; thought it would be wize to open dpc lat and my screen went black. did a restart and my comp only showed 8gigs of ram; went into bios and added more vcore. it restarted and still only showed 8gigs. decided to drop the ram volt from 1.55 to 1.5 and only posted 8gigs. went into windows and cpu-z says 12g but windows says 8


----------



## Krusher33

There's a setting somewhere to tell windows to use all available RAM. I think its in msconfig.


----------



## snitzle_iii

ill pass for now on that msconfig. it looks scary

i think im done








http://hwbot.org/submission/2360086_superpi___1m_phenom_ii_x6_1055t_17sec_819ms?recalculate=true

using the 2x2g set in another computer. got to test for stability but lowest 1m superpi result so far. may attempt to tighten ram,but from the looks the fastest recorded amd processor is 12% faster than mine. comparatively to 1000t processors the fastest is 9% faster.


----------



## Krusher33

Hey that's not bad. I'd be happy with it to be honest. Though you're right, tightening timings will improve that score I think.


----------



## snitzle_iii

I made a post specifically about the ram missing issue and was suggested doing a reinstall for windows due to a potential corruption from oc. im thinking against it as i will have to reinstall everything else on top of that. i know i have an image of a fresh windows install but i cant find it. lol. to that i only see a small percentage gain seems like a lot of time for a few percentage gain assuming this fixt the problem. Of course I got to make sure these current settings are stable. I'm gaining 6% with 3.99 and 2.28k nb/ht 8gigs at 1140 vs 3.5 2k hot/nb and 12g at 1333. I could up the nb/ht on the 3.5 stable but I don't think I will net 6% gain. So I guess more ram isn't always better and may not improve speeds. Seems like lots of work for small potential gains. I feel most people could get my stable 3.5 off the bat. not to hate, but seeing real scores on benchmarks may provide noobs (ie me) a chance to see "real performance" vs numbers with no meaning. i do consider that certain test will be favored and relying on one or two test may not best represent the oc for all members. Spending countless hours testing seems wasteful with such a small gain then again it was my first oc and these things are bound to happen. learned quite a bit about how a comptuer works and gained some lingo. as a hobby i could see how this is fun. i now know why some people just pay a friend or someone to oc.

rant coming-
had a leaky toilet. called to get an estimate. guy wanted 90 an hour+parts; well i was like F(ck that! i was over at a friends. he had an issue with his washer not draining. basically he almost fixt the entire problem except for one last step. guy was in there for 20mins and still cost 100. the repair guy joked how he almost got it, but gots to get paid. anyways figured out that i had a bad part in the toilet to stop the leak. very baasic repair, but not having the right tools and or knowledge made the job very difficult. it did take me a few hours, but that paid off as i saved myself close to a hundo. its still not 100% fixt. there is one part i coudnt take off myself. decided not to repair it, but i did figure out a workaround (mod) to get it to work. getting a small gain is just nutty and spending way more time on this. if i spent equal time at work vs tweaking i could easily have bought a new pross+mobo. im not saying not to do it. it just doesnt feel economical to do when having a job/school. im sure next time i do a oc it will be less painful as i know what to do and not only that. i previously applied what i learned into action. there are gains to be made. maybe not as substantial as what i had hoped 20-30% more POWER; but gain is gain. -just thinking outloud


----------



## chrischris

Hey guys,

I have a 1055T (Mobo: ASUS M5A97) and never planned on OC'ing it...until I bought a NH-D14







I bought the Noctua to lower my temps and lengthen the life of my CPU. When it dropped my temps from 59degC to 33degC running prime95 (using silent fan settings and Noctua's RPM limiter)...this OC n00b just had to try it out. I'm set at:

CPU: 3710Mhz - 265 x 14x
CPU/NB Frequency: 2385Mhz
HT Link speed: 2120Mhz
Memory Frequency: 1412Mhz -using G.Skillz 2x4GB 1600Mhz
Secure VM mode/Cool n Quiet/C1E/Turbo mode/CPU & PCIe spread spectrum all disabled.
Everything else at auto/stock

I really don't know what I'm doing. I've been mixing a bunch of site info together to try and figure things out and read going to 3.7Ghz can be done without any voltage increase. Below is screenshot after running Prime for 30 mins.



Am I OK not touching any voltages?
My choice for HT speed was 2120 or 18XX...I read that I want to be at 2000Mhz...so is higher or lower then 2k better?
How do I know what to set my CPU/NB frequency too? I randomly chose 2385Mhz.
My RAM frequency options were 1412Mhz or 17XX...I'm sure I wont notice a difference, but which speed is better? Also of note: CPU-Z says my DRAM freq is 709Mhz....w-t-f?

Any help is appreciated. If I cant figure this out I will likely try Asus auto tuner which takes the CPU to 3.2Ghz.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischris*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 1055T (Mobo: ASUS M5A97) and never planned on OC'ing it...until I bought a NH-D14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Noctua to lower my temps and lengthen the life of my CPU. When it dropped my temps from 59degC to 33degC running prime95 (using silent fan settings and Noctua's RPM limiter)...this OC n00b just had to try it out. I'm set at:
> 
> CPU: 3710Mhz - 265 x 14x
> CPU/NB Frequency: 2385Mhz
> HT Link speed: 2120Mhz
> Memory Frequency: 1412Mhz -using G.Skillz 2x4GB 1600Mhz
> Secure VM mode/Cool n Quiet/C1E/Turbo mode/CPU & PCIe spread spectrum all disabled.
> Everything else at auto/stock
> 
> I really don't know what I'm doing. I've been mixing a bunch of site info together to try and figure things out and read going to 3.7Ghz can be done without any voltage increase. Below is screenshot after running Prime for 30 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I OK not touching any voltages?
> My choice for HT speed was 2120 or 18XX...I read that I want to be at 2000Mhz...so is higher or lower then 2k better?
> How do I know what to set my CPU/NB frequency too? I randomly chose 2385Mhz.
> My RAM frequency options were 1412Mhz or 17XX...I'm sure I wont notice a difference, but which speed is better? Also of note: CPU-Z says my DRAM freq is 709Mhz....***?
> 
> Any help is appreciated. If I cant figure this out I will likely try the bios auto tuner which takes the CPU to 3.2Ghz.


Your temps are about the same as mine.

You should try to push it harder. Below are the settings I use.

FSB: 310
CPU: 4030MHz @ 1.44V
Northbridge: 3100MHz @ 1.35V
RAM: 1652MHz
HT speed is somewhere at 2170MHz I think.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischris*
> 
> Am I OK not touching any voltages?
> My choice for HT speed was 2120 or 18XX...I read that I want to be at 2000Mhz...so is higher or lower then 2k better?
> How do I know what to set my CPU/NB frequency too? I randomly chose 2385Mhz.
> My RAM frequency options were 1412Mhz or 17XX...I'm sure I wont notice a difference, but which speed is better? Also of note: CPU-Z says my DRAM freq is 709Mhz....w-t-f?
> 
> Any help is appreciated. If I cant figure this out I will likely try Asus auto tuner which takes the CPU to 3.2Ghz.


You're ok not touching the voltage but you'll want to run Prime for longer than just 30 minutes to be sure. Have you tried benchmarks and games yet? They all use the CPU in different ways and will show you instability when you crash.

Close to 2000 is fine. It's difficult to be right on it. I always go with the one above 2000 till it get to the point where I just drop the multiplier down by 1 and it's at 2000. That's just personal preference though. Really you just need to go with the one that gets you better stability.

AMD's Thuban overclocking guide said to have it 1.5x the RAM speed. There was a testing done awhile back that showed anything above 3000 mhz didn't show much if any worthy gains. So my rule of thumb was over 1.5x the RAM speed but under 3000 mhz.

You won't notice a difference between those RAM speeds. Thubans likes tighter timings over speeds.

CPU-z is showing the actual RAM speed. Your sticks are DDR's or Double Data Rate. The read AND write on the same bus. So technically your RAM are actually going double the speed. That's the simple way of putting it.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> FSB: 310
> CPU: 4030MHz @ 1.44V
> Northbridge: 3100MHz @ 1.35V
> RAM: 1652MHz
> HT speed is somewhere at 2170MHz I think.


That's a real nice chip. I'm jealous. Mine had to take 1.48 - 1.5v to hit 4 ghz.


----------



## chrischris

Thanks for the help guys! I failed the 4Ghz attempt and couldn't post with settings as shown below:





I'm surprised to see my CPU manual voltage higher then Atomfix 4Ghz OC. I think I did an auto tune + increasing FSB to get my current 3.75Ghz OC to get the 1.464V

Whats the difference between the CPU/NB manual voltage and the lower NB voltage? The lower value NB voltage maxes out at 1.25. I assume this is the same value Atomfix raised to 1.35V...does this mean my mobo cant handle it or should I be adjusting the top CPU/NB voltage?


----------



## Krusher33

No, when we say increase NB voltage we actually mean CPU/NB voltage.

CPU/NB voltage is for the northbridge between the CPU and memory which is what the speed pertains to.

The NB voltage at the bottom is for the chipset. It does need more voltage... keep at auto.

With NB at just 2400, I would just try 1.3v at most.

NB at 3000 usually need 1.35v or more.

Also... what board are you using again? Do you have a lot of airflow over the VRM's? AMD boards like VRM's that are cool. The hotter they get, the more unstable the board becomes basically. A lot of guys have been putting a spot fan over it.


----------



## chrischris

Yea, it became clear after I read over everything again. Thanks, I'll re-adjust and test.

ASUS M5A97 Rev 1. I've got 4x 120mm fans: Side, top, rear and front HDD. Plus the 2x 120mm Noctua fans.

Not sure where the VRMs are but I'd guess its the heatsink near the CPU. The Noctua is covering it with the fans/heatsink...so hopefully it still has good enough airflow


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah it's the heatsink next to the cpu area. Touch the heatsink and see how warm it is. Just to eliminate the possibility.

But otherwise moving on... did you try CPU/NB at 1.3v? 1.25v appears to be stock for you.


----------



## chrischris

I had no success with:

FSB: 286
CPU: 4004 Mhz @1.464V all the way up to 1.49V
CPU/NB: 2574Mhz @ 1.25V all the way up to 1.3V
HT Speed: 2002Mhz
RAM 1524Mhz @ 1.5V stock

EDIT: After saving and letting the mobo reset, screen stays black. Hard reboot says Overclock failed and reverts back to defaults. PSU is a Corsair TX650 so shouldn't be a power restriction.

Currently, I'm running a stable:
FSB: 265
CPU: 3710Mhz @ 1.464V
CPU/NB 2385 @ 1.175V
HT Speed: 2120Mhz
RAM: 1412Mhz @ 1.5V stock

I cant figure out why the 4Ghz setup wont boot. Maybe its the mobo...

EDIT: I'll take this to a different thread...I realized I shouldn't be hijacking this with my personal problems


----------



## Krusher33

Hehe, yeah, usually you'll get a wider variety of help when you open your own thread. One thing I'd try is go back to the settings you had at 286 FSB and just drop multiplier by 1. It could be that your board don't like FSB that high.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischris*
> 
> I had no success with:
> 
> FSB: 286
> CPU: 4004 Mhz @1.464V all the way up to 1.49V
> CPU/NB: 2574Mhz @ 1.25V all the way up to 1.3V
> HT Speed: 2002Mhz
> RAM 1524Mhz @ 1.5V stock
> 
> EDIT: After saving and letting the mobo reset, screen stays black. Hard reboot says Overclock failed and reverts back to defaults. PSU is a Corsair TX650 so shouldn't be a power restriction.
> 
> Currently, I'm running a stable:
> FSB: 265
> CPU: 3710Mhz @ 1.464V
> CPU/NB 2385 @ 1.175V
> HT Speed: 2120Mhz
> RAM: 1412Mhz @ 1.5V stock
> 
> I cant figure out why the 4Ghz setup wont boot. Maybe its the mobo...
> 
> EDIT: I'll take this to a different thread...I realized I shouldn't be hijacking this with my personal problems


Put the CPU voltage to 1.45V and CPU-NB voltage to 1.35V and return the Chipset NB voltage to 1.1V

Bump up your RAM Voltage to 1.55V and put your FSB to 300, Loosen up your memory timings also, run them at 9-9-9-25-30 to see if it will boot, then fine tune it.


----------



## octhis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Put the CPU voltage to 1.45V and CPU-NB voltage to 1.35V and return the Chipset NB voltage to 1.1V
> 
> Bump up your RAM Voltage to 1.55V and put your FSB to 300, Loosen up your memory timings also, run them at 9-9-9-25-30 to see if it will boot, then fine tune it.


Have you tried doing this, chrischris?
If yes, any success?


----------



## snitzle_iii

I am redoing my oc since I am using the stable and officially supported BIOS for my ga-880ud3h. Support is nonexistent and could not find put why the beta BIOS was pulled from their site. One issue I am dealing with is that the multiplier is only set on whole numbers. So no more 13.5 only 13 or 14. My old Oc was using 13.5. currently using 14x as mult, 275 bus, 2200 nb/ht link. 1.47 for CPU core (pretty sure i dont need to tweak any of my volts; my chip sucks and has to have 1.47 :/)

The one thing bothering me is my ram timings. I has to set it to 11x11x11x28x39 to get it to be stable. this is required if i am running my ram with a 4 or 5x mult. I bsod with the above settings with 9x9x9x?x? (default) as well as 10x10x10x?x? These are ripjaw f3 1200cl9 2x4gb.

I have a diffident cpu computer with the same mono and for those that need a refresher neither mono was able to detect all 12gs of ram . Correctly and consistently. Idk if this jut shows the men controller is really bad. The ram was the same make, but a 2x2 kit


----------



## Krusher33

I bet it's annoying that you can't have the .5 in the multipliers but it's still workable.

As for your RAM issues, can we get a screenshot of your SPD tab in CPUz?

In older bios's, you have to do the math to figure out what speed you're going to be running at. When you bump up your FSB, you're going to bump up your RAM speed too. So just saying x4 or x5 multi does not help us know what speed you're running at.


----------



## chrischris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octhis*
> 
> Have you tried doing this, chrischris?
> If yes, any success?


Yes I tried those settings, but my M5A97 Bios said overclock failed on bootup. I seem to have issues anytime I try to set manual voltages. The only way I can get things to work is with voltages in Auto. Currently I'm using:

FSB: 272 x 14
3808Mhz @ AUTO (currently 1.454V)
CPU/NB 2448Mhz @ AUTO (currently 1.175)
HT: 1904Mhz
1449Mhz RAM @ 1.5V (stock V but 1600Mhz sticks)

I rebooted to write this info down only to find things defaulted...so maybe it crashed while the GF was on the PC and it reset. I ran prime95 for 12 hours without failure so I thought it was stable.

I think my problem comes down to a crummy motherboard. I realized that getting a 1Ghz OC is a nice increase and another 200Mhz wont matter.


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I bet it's annoying that you can't have the .5 in the multipliers but it's still workable.
> 
> As for your RAM issues, can we get a screenshot of your SPD tab in CPUz?
> 
> In older bios's, you have to do the math to figure out what speed you're going to be running at. When you bump up your FSB, you're going to bump up your RAM speed too. So just saying x4 or x5 multi does not help us know what speed you're running at.


i made a thread over here and the second to last picture should have the spd tab as well as bio settings

http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=12314

omg so tired i didnt even link to the forum lol


----------



## Ashtyr

For those who are having trouble getting 4ghz, I wanted to remember something that I think I have said before.

In my case with stable values to 4ghz or more , if NB is under 2.7 Ghz the computer simply will not start, no matter what voltage use, is strange but you lose nothing to try it

good luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischris*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! I failed the 4Ghz attempt and couldn't post with settings as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised to see my CPU manual voltage higher then Atomfix 4Ghz OC. I think I did an auto tune + increasing FSB to get my current 3.75Ghz OC to get the 1.464V
> 
> Whats the difference between the CPU/NB manual voltage and the lower NB voltage? The lower value NB voltage maxes out at 1.25. I assume this is the same value Atomfix raised to 1.35V...does this mean my mobo cant handle it or should I be adjusting the top CPU/NB voltage?


CPU line load calibration

CPU NB Load line cali....

Put both to very high

CPU/*NB voltage to 1,3

Nb voltage back to auto

DRAM to 1,55V

Try and comment


----------



## chrischris

Thanks for the input Ashtyr.
I cant set a Load Line value for some reason. It's either Auto/Disable/Enable....tried both Auto and Enable. It still doesn't work. Initial powerup shows black screen and nothing else...restarting mobo says overclock failed.

I've used many of the setup's listed on the first thread page. Nothing above 3.8Ghz works :/ Still suspecting mobo. The only other Asus mobo's I see on the list are EVO/PRO...maybe my baseline board sucks


----------



## snitzle_iii

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo finally got a stable oc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! took FOREVER, but done. got there pretty close, but needed help from all of you from this thread helping out a first time ocer.
7.5h blend 0 errors. i think i had to just change 1 setting in my ram to get it to run... please look at http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=12314 so i dont need to re-upload images ect. i would like to tighten ram. is there a shorter way to test stability or will it crash quickly ie under 30mins. before i changed Write Recovery Time needs to be 12 or more. i got a bsod in 2 hours. i would have to have to adjust 1 thing and then wait 2hours to know if it stable or not


----------



## Krusher33

Just do the blend test and memory or NB would fail in 30 minutes if it's not stable enough.

And inb4justdomemtest... AMD rigs needs testing on the NB + memory to determine memory stability since the IMC is on the processor itself.


----------



## FlipAdobo

Can you guys help me out with my problem and give me some tips what i should do. Since i'm an amateur about OC.

I have the following: X6 1055T, Crosshair Formula IV, Kingston KVR1333D3N9K2/4G 4GB PC3-10666 1333MHz.

I'm having troubles of getting it OC'd to 4GHz atleast. but lately im hanging @ 3.9Ghz with the following settings:

CPU Voltage = 1.45v

Ram Voltage = 1.65v

NB Voltage = 1.325v

Multiplier = 14

FSB = 278



When i changed the FSB to 279+ and windows loads safely to loginscreen. Once i started Prime95, after 10-15minutes of stress i get the well-known blue screen.

Do you think that my ram stickies are holding me back? The latency settings? I haven't dared to try to change the latency settings coz i have no clue about it. I've tested several things changing the NB frequency even the HT Link nd etc. I'm getting lost and tired. I really don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Krusher33

Drop your HT multiplier. If I remember right there's not much performance gains on Thubans with HT? I might have it mixed up with other procs but that's what I would try.

And as for RAM questions, can we have a screenshot of SPD tab?


----------



## FlipAdobo

With the current settings i have atm, I ran Prime95, After 30mins i got bluescreen again.



A stupid question. I have no idea which is which because i see CPU/NB voltage and the NB voltage. Atm i have CPU/NB voltage at AUTO and the NB voltage @ 1.325v


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlipAdobo*
> 
> With the current settings i have atm, I ran Prime95, After 30mins i got bluescreen again.
> 
> 
> 
> A stupid question. I have no idea which is which because i see CPU/NB voltage and the NB voltage. Atm i have CPU/NB voltage at AUTO and the NB voltage @ 1.325v


That's not a stupid question. And you've got it backwards. You want NB on auto and adjust CPU/NB voltage for your NB overclocks. Confusing I know but that's how they are.

And according to your SPD tab, I'd stick to the 7-7-7-20-27 timings and 1.5 - 1.6v until you're done with finding your CPU overclock. And then tighten the timings again over you've found your CPU speed you're happy with.


----------



## FlipAdobo

Thank you a bunch. I will try this settings what you said. Another question is though.. Whats best to set the NB Frequency and the HT Link ?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlipAdobo*
> 
> Thank you a bunch, The 1.5-1.6 is for the CPU/NB Voltage? I will try this settings what you said. Another question is though.. Whats best to set the NB Frequency and the HT Link ?


No-no. 1.5-1.6v was in regards to RAM. Look at your SPD tab and go with the one closest to your current RAM speed. But since your RAM speed is slightly higher than 533, you'll probably need a bump up from the 1.5v suggestion.

AMD's suggestion is NB never less than 1.5 x RAM speed. But most folks just stay around 3000 mhz and 1.3-1.35v and be happy. Some higher, some lower, but on average it's 3000 mhz.

HT = close to stock as possible which is 2000 mhz. I think there's only one or two benches that benefits from HT but overall there's not much gains to be had in games and the like when it comes to HT overclocking.


----------



## FlipAdobo

I did the following what you have suggested to me. I wanted to reach nearly 4GHz. I tested out some things on the FSB @ 280 that reached around 3.940'ish GHz, HT i had @ 2240 and saved+exit. After that, i got the bsod...

Now i have the FSB @ 279, windows loaded as im typing now with the current settings.



Now i'm gonna test Primer95.. I have this doubt that i will get a bluescreen after 30mins loadstress..


----------



## Krusher33

And what is RAM and NB speed at?


----------



## FlipAdobo

Prime95 running for 16minutes now, Self-test 1024 passed as it stated.


----------



## Krusher33

If it fails again, I would bump the timings to 7-7-7-20-27 just to eliminate that as a possibility.


----------



## FlipAdobo

I will change to that pattern if i will get a bluescreen again. What if it fails again? What should i do, change to a different pattern than 7-7-7-20-27? Is there any possibility that i should change to a different ram stickies?

I'd really like to get the 4GHz goal for my rig.


----------



## Krusher33

No, I would just bump CPU voltage if your temperatures allows.


----------



## FlipAdobo

Atm my coretemp is @ 41 C during Prime95. Lowest coretemp is @ 18 C.


----------



## Krusher33

Well then you've got plenty of room. 62c is AMD's marketed max. 70c is still ok but it's hot and you don't want it over extended period of time. 90c is the point of quick degradation.


----------



## FlipAdobo

Just got the bluescreen now after 30mins of load-stress. Gonna try the 7-7-7-20 27 and do another Prime.


----------



## Krusher33

How are your VRM temps?


----------



## FlipAdobo

Where do i see those temperatures?


----------



## Krusher33

HWInfo64. Or ASUS has a ASUS Suite program as well where they have a thermal radar portion. But most folks use HWInfo now.


----------



## FlipAdobo

Primer failed and closed itself when i started HWInfo64. When i reloaded Primer, seconds later i got the bluescreen..


----------



## Krusher33

Now THAT sounds like RAM.


----------



## FlipAdobo

Ye, i got that feeling when i looked at my RAM.. What should i do then? Since i got this ram stickies from a friend when he bought them new. He told me he couldnt get 4GHz from them? He gave them to me 2 days later.

Any ideas what i can do to make it stable temporarily until i get a different set of stickies? Since 4GHz goal aint an option anymore..


----------



## Krusher33

You can try going from 1T to 2T. Otherwise just go for 3.8ghz till you get new sticks. I had to do the same but it was in regards to a motherboard, not RAM.

I can't remember if I got to 4 ghz with the sticks I have for sale or not.


----------



## FlipAdobo

I have changed the FSB to 278, Core Voltage to 1.55v with 7-7-7-20-27... Its going to reach 30min of load-stress any moment. If i get a blue screen again.. I'll try it out with 2T and a lower FSB.

Atm I have this running ..



*EDIT:*

Self-Test 8K passed


----------



## Krusher33

I hope your temps are ok. What are you cooling with?

I don't remember having to go 1.55v with my chip to get 4 ghz.


----------



## FlipAdobo

My rig is air fan cooled with 9 fans + CM690 ii Advanced

The block im using for my cpu is the Thermalright True Black Edition Rev C with the Push-Pull Effect



You think i should lower the Core Voltage to 1.50v?

*EDIT:* Self-Test 10k passed

I see different temps from the CPU.

Core Temp program = 48 C

HWiNFO = 59 C


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah you don't wanna just jump like that. fail, bump up voltage, fail, bump up voltage, fail, bump up voltage, etc.

Tedious but sometimes too much voltage can cause instability too.


----------



## FlipAdobo

I get your point... better to have a small fail than a big bump voltage. I'll have that in mind. After 1hr30min, it is still stable.

So i will fiddle around with the core voltage lower than 1.55v. Btw which core temperature should i relate to? Since its still running under Prime. The temperature from HWiNFO64 is showing that the CPU is @ 62 C and the other program Core Temp is showing @ 49 C.


----------



## Krusher33

The 49 is your core temps which AMD says you can go by for the 62 max. The 62 is your socket temp which I always have a goal to stay below 70. Usually socket temps can be lowered by bring down the temps of VRM's and/or having a fan blowing at the socket area of your motherboard.


----------



## FlipAdobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The 49 is your core temps which AMD says you can go by for the 62 max. The 62 is your socket temp which I always have a goal to stay below 70. Usually socket temps can be lowered by bring down the temps of VRM's and/or having a fan blowing at the socket area of your motherboard.


I have my side panel open though, cause of those bsod's/bluescreens i kept getting. I had to pull out my ram stick every time coz the pc wouldnt load to windows. But i have a fan on my sidepanel though so i guess that will fix the problem to lower the temperature down. I really appreciate your help.







I learned a lot after this hours of trial and errors.







I just need to get a new set of stickies so i can actually get my 4Ghz goal and i want more ram since 4Gb is not enough for me. 8Gb sounds like a nice deal


----------



## Krusher33

I was in that exact same situation not too long ago. Once I've upgraded my mobo and RAM, it was a piece of cake hitting 4 ghz. I was even able to bench at 4.3 ghz or something like that.


----------



## FlipAdobo

Self-test 14k passed







Gonna wait when i passed the 640k, then i can fiddle with the core voltage after that. Hmmz when i closed the sidepanel, the temperature increased from both coretemp+socket temp by 2-4 C







I just need to do a Cinebench run then im done for the moment of 3.9GHz. I guess when i get my new stickies, trial and error will be much less than what i have experienced today..


----------



## Krusher33

Is the fan on the side panel blowing INTO the case?


----------



## FlipAdobo

Yes its blowing into the case and i have 2 fans on the top of the case that sucks out the warm air. But the temperature now is the same like last time when the case was open.


----------



## btupsx

Been tinkering around with my C-0 95w 1055T, but seem to be hitting a wall with it. Can't seem to get past 3.7 Ghz without raising Vcore and NB voltage sunstantially. Right now I have NB voltage and clocks on stock auto, while Vcore is raised to 1.35 somewhat stable, while 1.375 is very stable. CPU multiplier is set at 265, RAM is running at standard 6.66 ratio, Turbo and C and Q are off. Raising the vcore to 1.425 cannot get me stable at the next multiplier junction of 270. I am surmising that I am going to have to crank both vcore and NB voltage to get in that next 500 Mhz range, though I am somewhat surprised I'm hitting this wall so soon. Given my chip's premium stepping, thought for sure I'd be *right* at the 4 Ghz threshold before I'd need to crank voltage, and REALLY trying to OC with least amount of stable voltage as possible. If I'm missing any steps that might be causing this wall, please let me know. System specs located in my sig.


----------



## Krusher33

remant 888888 played with my chip and got 8th rank for cpuz validate.


----------



## richie_2010

been messing with my 1055t and got 4ghz working with 1.425v cpu nb is at 3000 with 1.3 and ram is at 1600.
ran prime for 15 mins on a blend test and the temps are shown in pic
45c for cpu and 36c for the cores.


my worry is that the core temp is off would you agree or are they fine
in hw monitor opt 3 is a temp probe that's connected to my board sticking out of the drive bays at the front


----------



## Krusher33

Pretty sweet temps IMO. But wait a little while longer till you get to the 2nd set of tests... temperature rises pretty quickly on those. Or just use the one with the one that says highest heat output. I can't remember which is which.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Pretty sweet temps IMO. But wait a little while longer till you get to the 2nd set of tests... temperature rises pretty quickly on those. Or just use the one with the one that says highest heat output. I can't remember which is which.


It went into the 2nd lot 4000 literations then 8000 I think
edit: yea it did ran again and no difference
running in max heat mode now and about 2c increase on both cpu and core temp (8min run so far)

I think this chip will do good with ln2 or dice


----------



## Atomfix




----------



## Krusher33

What block?


----------



## Atomfix

XSPC Rasa, 2 out of 4 cores maxxed out, if all 6 was maxxed, it would be around 52-54C

4 SMP CPU cores at 4050MHz and the 2 dedicated cores for GPU folding are running at 4200MHz


----------



## richie_2010

what would be the max voltage to put through a 95w 1055t.
bear in mind im using a h100
ive got 4ghz at 1.425 stable with low temps.


----------



## Krusher33

The safe max voltage for 24/7 use as stated by AMD is 1.55v. As long as you keep your temperature under 62 you should be fine.


----------



## richie_2010

ive got a bit of headroom then. might try 1.5v n 4.3ghz


----------



## Krusher33

Don't forget to watch your VRM temps. Though on a crosshair I don't think that's a big problem, lol.


----------



## richie_2010

I don't have any temps show up for vrm temps but the nb temp shows max of 45 i have 2 small fans on the vrm and nb section blowing air into them but i think that if i turn them round to pull air through would be better as it pulls heat off and pulls air through the heatsink if you know what i mean.
i did have a temp probe wedged in the hs which was showing just lower temps thsn the nb


----------



## Krusher33

Crosshairs should show VRM temps I thought. Probably as vcore or something in hwinfo64. I'm surprised if they don't list it in their program too.


----------



## richie_2010

Don't have anything for vrm sensors, i will use another probe and the protection is set in the bios so its not to bad.


----------



## KnownDragon

FSB/Multiplier: 279x14
CPU Speed: 3906 = 3.9ghz
NB Speed: 2511
CPU Voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3
RAM Speed: 1546
Motherboard: ga-990fxa-ud3
Model: phenom ii x6 1055t 125w

I want help right now had to shut two cores down to gain stability past 3.7 can reach 4.1 but haven't gotten stable I want to reach the 5..0 ghz. Using Kuhler 620 liquid cooling with some nzxt fans helping out. Ran prime for 10 hours on this set up. So if anyone could shoot me some pointers and I have only been doing this a week or so.

3.9stable.JPG 250k .JPG file


http://valid.canardpc.com/2773389


----------



## Krusher33

Better get some LN2 if you want 5 ghz. You need I think 1.7v or so.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> FSB/Multiplier: 279x14
> CPU Speed: 3906 = 3.9ghz
> NB Speed: 2511
> CPU Voltage: 1.5
> CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3
> RAM Speed: 1546
> Motherboard: ga-990fxa-ud3
> Model: phenom ii x6 1055t 125w
> 
> I want help right now had to shut two cores down to gain stability past 3.7 can reach 4.1 but haven't gotten stable I want to reach the 5..0 ghz. Using Kuhler 620 liquid cooling with some nzxt fans helping out. Ran prime for 10 hours on this set up. So if anyone could shoot me some pointers and I have only been doing this a week or so.
> 
> 3.9stable.JPG 250k .JPG file
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2773389


you'd be lucky to hit 4.2-4.3 on Kuhler 620.


----------



## btupsx

FINALLY broke through 4 Ghz!!! Was starting to worry I had a bad chip/MB. Turns out the problem was the RAM. Had to clock it in at 1524 Mhz and 1.6 volts, loosen timings just a tad, but now can boot *very* stable at 4010 Mhz







Vcore is 1.475, so both RAM and vcore are much higher than I want, but can tweak later. Somehow that extra 300 Mhz makes everything feel snappier, but I suspect the increased NB frequency (2850) has much to do with that. The only problem I've encountered is my Linux monitoring specs say TEMP 1 (which I'm almost positive is CPU), fluctuates between 61.5 and 64 C during Prime95 blend, and only after 10 minutes or so.... so had to shut it down to prevent any damage. I'm REALLY surprised it gets so hot, that's a huge 20 C increase over my max temps at 3.7 Ghz @ 1.375 vcore, after 5-6 hours! Maybe I need a true push/pull setup (have a ghetto version now using rear case fan), or should grab the H60i they have on sale at my Microcenter?


----------



## Krusher33

Your chip is fine after hitting 64 for just a few minutes. It doesn't actually degrade till 90c, AMD engineer will tell you 70c is a good safety net but don't run it 24/7 or something crazy. Now you can see how safe 62 is.

You went up .1v so yea... it's going to get much hotter. You're doing ok but you're not prepared for the summer temperatures. But I'm not sure the H60i is worth the price. I had an H60 that replaced a Hyper 212+ but it only dropped my temps down by 5 degrees. However... it did give me room to cool my VRM's which had also dropped my CPU by a couple more degrees.

But personally... I'd save up more if you can and then get a H220 or something if your case allows.


----------



## btupsx

OK good, always read that it is best to avoid prolonged temps over 62 C. I've heard that about the H60, not much of an improvement over Hyper 212+ or Evo. What about a high end Xigmatek or Silverstone air cooler? Worth the extra $ over Hyper?


----------



## btupsx

OK good, always read that it is best to avoid prolonged temps over 62 C. I've heard that about the H60, not much of an improvement over Hyper 212+ or Evo. What about a high end Xigmatek or Silverstone air cooler? Worth the extra $ over Hyper?


----------



## Krusher33

I'm basing this on poor memory but I think 10 degrees, maybe more, difference. The hyper is a great cooler compared to stock but it can only get so far.

Push/Pull on hypers only showed about 2 degrees difference or so. If you factor in margin of error then it's no difference. The fans that comes with them does a GREAT job of pushing the air through the cooler by itself and the fins on it is quite spacious.

The higher up coolers have more fins and with that more restrictions and so adding a pull fan shows a better difference.
Most recommended air coolers I see:
Phanteks PH-TC14PE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709001
Noctua NH-D14: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018

Personally ever since I gone water, I'm hardly looking at air coolers anymore. Raystorm kits can be gotten for $150 and it includes everything you need to get started. http://www.xoxide.com/xsp-craystorm750rs240watercoolingkit.html?gclid=CMnblILJ1LYCFWNlMgodVggAjw
I started with a used Rasa kit and as I gathered funds I buy replacements as I go along. I learned what I can do better, research that part, and buy it when I could.

Or if you don't wanna get wet and just want a AIO type, I'd look at ones with 240mm rads if your case allows it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032
The 120mm ones in my opinion are just not worth the cost over the 2 air coolers I linked. The reason people go for those I think is if there's not much room in their case, less fans, or maybe just looks.


----------



## btupsx

I think I can swing a 240 mm rad. I have a feeling this chip has quite a bit of headroom, but gonna have to liquid cool.... heard great things about the Noctua, but then again, even that might not be worth it price/performance vs. liquid.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> I think I can swing a 240 mm rad. I have a feeling this chip has quite a bit of headroom, but gonna have to liquid cool.... heard great things about the Noctua, but then again, even that might not be worth it price/performance vs. liquid.


You've made me curious:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/h100i-elc240-seidon-240m-lq320,3380-12.html

The Noctua performs nearly as well as the 240mm AIO coolers. Give or take 5 degrees. And a lot of threads in OCN is saying the same thing.


----------



## btupsx

Good read, thanks for the link. I guess the Noctua would be better for all around case airflow as well?


----------



## Krusher33

Depends. One of the issues I had with the hyper 212+ on one of my board was that the heatsink was over my VRM's. I had to lower the fan on the heatsink so that some air blows under it to reach the heatsink. I suspect the noctua is probably the same way as bulky as it is.


----------



## btupsx

Yeah I think it would be just as bulky, more so if anything. My board clears my Hyper 212+ very well.


----------



## KnownDragon

Solders 18 running 4.2 slightly unstable now. Temps are 30c under load after a few hours the temps reach 38c but yeah I am sure after that some mods would be implemented on the case itself. Right now I am still wet and soaking up the knowledge without burning the chip. I hear the 8350 does good on this board. This one I am trying to finish this one for the wife. I had always bought oem pc but that is now the past lol.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Solders 18 running 4.2 slightly unstable now. Temps are 30c under load after a few hours the temps reach 38c but yeah I am sure after that some mods would be implemented on the case itself. Right now I am still wet and soaking up the knowledge without burning the chip. I hear the 8350 does good on this board. This one I am trying to finish this one for the wife. I had always bought oem pc but that is now the past lol.


Congrats are in order then, you won the chip lottery and got a good one. i was hitting about 52 at 4 with an H100 in pull. which board are you running? i am running an 8350 now in a saber and it is thoroughly enjoying it, have it set to 4.6 for 24/7


----------



## richie_2010

Are you using water cooling.
I got 4ghz with 1.425 n temps reached 35+ on cores with h100


----------



## richie_2010

Sorry double post stupid phone


----------



## Atomfix

People are going by Core Tempatures? There very inaccurate.

CPU "Socket" Tempature is accurate, If you go by Core Tempature, don't forget to add on 11-13C offset to them.


----------



## levontraut

my sig rig has the 1055T

I am currently running it at 3.2 and it is way enough for me...

cpu:
1055T

mobo:
gigabyte 990 ud5

ram:
corsair 1333 4x2gig (8 gig total)

psu:
corsair 750

gpu:
sli 550 TI evga - blew/fried my 670's - not happy


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> my sig rig has the 1055T
> 
> I am currently running it at 3.2 and it is way enough for me...
> 
> cpu:
> 1055T
> 
> mobo:
> gigabyte 990 ud5
> 
> ram:
> corsair 1333 4x2gig (8 gig total)
> 
> psu:
> corsair 750
> 
> gpu:
> sli 550 TI evga - blew/fried my 670's - not happy


What about your Northbridge clock? Sweet spot is around 2800-3000MHz, you will get a massive performance boost :thunb:


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> People are going by Core Tempatures? There very inaccurate.
> 
> CPU "Socket" Tempature is accurate, If you go by Core Tempature, don't forget to add on 11-13C offset to them.


My cpu temp wasnt much higher than tbe cores I thought the cores leveled out temp at 45


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> People are going by Core Tempatures? There very inaccurate.
> 
> CPU "Socket" Tempature is accurate, If you go by Core Tempature, don't forget to add on 11-13C offset to them.


You can make the socket temp even lower by blowing a fan at the back of the motherboard. So how is that accurate?


----------



## richie_2010

I just go by both as there pretty close anyway


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You can make the socket temp even lower by blowing a fan at the back of the motherboard. So how is that accurate?


Because Core Tempature is done by Software, not Hardware, Last time I heard on OCN, there's no physical core tempature diode on the CPU.

Realistically, no one would stick a fan behind the motherboard (where the socket is located) to reduce the temp around the Socket Diode, whilst not affecting the CPU tempature, which would give an unreal value.


----------



## Krusher33

The point is that the socket temp is not accurate either. But the core temperature gets more accurate as it gets closer to 62.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You can make the socket temp even lower by blowing a fan at the back of the motherboard. So how is that accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Core Tempature is done by Software, not Hardware, Last time I heard on OCN, there's no physical core tempature diode on the CPU.
> 
> Realistically, no one would stick a fan behind the motherboard (where the socket is located) to reduce the temp around the Socket Diode, whilst not affecting the CPU tempature, which would give an unreal value.
Click to expand...

actually guys in the 8350 club are doing it all the time, its not unheard of. but it has pretty much been decided everywhere i look that below 40 the socket temp is used and above 40 the core temp is used because it is accurate.


----------



## KnownDragon

There are some cases with the fan behind the motherboard. In reality might cool it off by maybe a few degrees w/ a Static Pressure fan. Case in example the inwin dragon rider. Also I always thought that you take both temps into account and magic formula and the true temp would be somewhere in between. Now I may be wrong But when it is winter and I get in my car the temp gauge says about 70 when it is in fact 50. So wouldn't the same go for the probe or diode sensor.


----------



## mordecai

Hi,

Im a uni student trying to squeeze the last bit of performance out of this chip for bf3.

Can someone suggest oc settings for:

CPU - 1055t
Mobo - GA-770T-USB3
Ram - G.Skill F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT) PC3-10666 (1333MHz) DDR3 Dual Channel RAM, 2x240-pin DIMMs
PSU -Antec Neo Eco 620C 620W


----------



## levontraut

in

whoop whooop


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordecai*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Im a uni student trying to squeeze the last bit of performance out of this chip for bf3.
> 
> Can someone suggest oc settings for:
> 
> CPU - 1055t
> Mobo - GA-770T-USB3
> Ram - G.Skill F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT) PC3-10666 (1333MHz) DDR3 Dual Channel RAM, 2x240-pin DIMMs
> PSU -Antec Neo Eco 620C 620W


It's not recommended , your VRM's are not heatsinked and there's not enough power phases


----------



## mordecai

Thanks. Not even a little bit?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordecai*
> 
> Thanks. Not even a little bit?


You can try overclocking it to 3.5GHz without increasing the voltage, but at your own risk though.


----------



## mordecai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> You can try overclocking it to 3.5GHz without increasing the voltage, but at your own risk though.


OK. What would the risk be? If I do test it what settings should I follow?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordecai*
> 
> OK. What would the risk be? If I do test it what settings should I follow?


You might notice thermal throttling which will decrease the CPU's speed if the VRM's start to overheat, but in the worst case scenario, your VRM's will fry.

Increase the Front Side-Bus FSB to 250, and go from there, keep the Northbridge speed around 2500MHz also, you will get a better performance increase


----------



## Stormcrow666

I had the same board and got to 3.5ghz with a simple multiplier and slight voltage increase. I did have good cooling for the chip though so as the others have said you are doing so at your own risk. The start of the thread has a great guide on what to do in order to get oc'ing.


----------



## Krusher33

I agree. That motherboard...


----------



## chrischris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordecai*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Im a uni student trying to squeeze the last bit of performance out of this chip for bf3.
> 
> Can someone suggest oc settings for:
> 
> CPU - 1055t
> Mobo - GA-770T-USB3
> Ram - G.Skill F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT) PC3-10666 (1333MHz) DDR3 Dual Channel RAM, 2x240-pin DIMMs
> PSU -Antec Neo Eco 620C 620W


1055T can handle BF3 no problem at stock. No need to overclock. You're more likely to be bottle-necked at GPU or RAM.
What kind of vid card do you have?
Is that RAM 2x2GB? If you keep a lot running in the background, 4GB may not be enough. Check task manager to see if its maxing out during play.


----------



## mordecai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischris*
> 
> 1055T can handle BF3 no problem at stock. No need to overclock. You're more likely to be bottle-necked at GPU or RAM.
> What kind of vid card do you have?
> Is that RAM 2x2GB? If you keep a lot running in the background, 4GB may not be enough. Check task manager to see if its maxing out during play.


You're right. I run everything at the lowest settings and its OK - what about bf4?

8Gb ram + 5770.

Thamks again.


----------



## chrischris

FYI F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT comes up as 2x2GB

Nobody has official BF4 system requirements yet. They are all along the lines of...

The minimum PC system requirements for Battlefield 4 are expected to be:
- Dual core CPU (Intel Core i5 or AMD "Bulldozer").
- At least 2 GB main system memory
- Graphics card with at least 256 MB of VRAM and support for DirectX 10

Not sure how strict it will be to see a bulldozer or i5 chip


----------



## Krusher33

1 week necro. I think those were just speculations or something from some independent writer.


----------



## Stiliyan

Hi all, since last month I am an owner of those thubans.
My current system is:
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
1055T cooled by Megahalems with 2x Noctua NF-P14 FLX
Corsair 2x4GB 1333 CL9 (temporary)

Yesterday I left it at 272x14MHz on 1.464V under load and had no issues with blend on prime95 for about 4 hours.No temps issues - max at 59 degrees Celsius.
I was thinking today to make it past 4GHz but as I added 3MHz to the HT(FSB) nothing(over 1.5V under load and big increases in NB V, 1.8V NB, CPU VDDA etc.) couldn't help me to make it stable.After just 4-5 minutes of prime testing I get error on some of the cores.
Strange thing is that my HT speed is goind + 3 or +5MHz under load and at idle when testing so instead of 272x14=3808 I get 3850MHz or 3880MHz in big percent of the time.
Other strange thing is that HT Link do not have 6 and 7 multiplier.I have to run it at 1400MHz or 2200Mhz.
What would you suggest me to try to get more from my CPU if it is possible.
ps.My IMC is running at 2200MHz when testing the cpu speed and my memory at 1100Mhz.

---

Here is my overclock:
FSB/Multiplier:277
CPU Speed:3879
NB Speed:2770
CPU Voltage:1.464V
CPU-NB Voltage:1.275V
RAM Speed:1451
Motherboard:ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
Model: 125w
http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9226/1055t38502770145110hour.png


----------



## renevt

Hey guys i need some advice

I new at overclock and try to overclock my cpu, but something get wrong.




And afther 1 hour the 4th core stopped to

Can You guys give me some advice

Here is my overclock:
FSB/Multiplier:14
CPU Speed:3610
NB Speed:2063
CPU Voltage:1.356
CPU-NB Voltage:stock
RAM Speed:1374
Motherboard:ASUS sabertooth 990fx
Model: 125w
tnx in advance


----------



## Stiliyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renevt*
> 
> Hey guys i need some advice
> 
> I new at overclock and try to overclock my cpu, but something get wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And afther 1 hour the 4th core stopped to
> 
> Can You guys give me some advice
> 
> Here is my overclock:
> FSB/Multiplier:14
> CPU Speed:3610
> NB Speed:2063
> CPU Voltage:1.356
> CPU-NB Voltage:stock
> RAM Speed:1374
> Motherboard:ASUS sabertooth 990fx
> Model: 125w
> tnx in advance


I think you need a bit more vcore


----------



## renevt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiliyan*
> 
> I think you need a bit more vcore


Tnx for your reply

I push the Vcore to 1.38, it seems that Cpu-z show 1.4

Prime is running, i let you know what happend.

Rene


----------



## renevt

Nothing change, Worker 3 stopt afther a view tests.

Maby a another solution?



Tnx


----------



## renevt

Double post


----------



## Stiliyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renevt*
> 
> Nothing change, Worker 3 stopt afther a view tests.
> 
> Maby a another solution?
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx


1.4V under load should be enough for 3.61Ghz.There is small probability that the RAM is not stable.Put the RAM below 1333Mhz and try again.If there is an error again push more voltage on the cpu.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiliyan*
> 
> Hi all, since last month I am an owner of those thubans.
> My current system is:
> ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
> 1055T cooled by Megahalems with 2x Noctua NF-P14 FLX
> Corsair 2x4GB 1333 CL9 (temporary)
> 
> Yesterday I left it at 272x14MHz on 1.464V under load and had no issues with blend on prime95 for about 4 hours.No temps issues - max at 59 degrees Celsius.
> I was thinking today to make it past 4GHz but as I added 3MHz to the HT(FSB) nothing(over 1.5V under load and big increases in NB V, 1.8V NB, CPU VDDA etc.) couldn't help me to make it stable.After just 4-5 minutes of prime testing I get error on some of the cores.
> Strange thing is that my HT speed is goind + 3 or +5MHz under load and at idle when testing so instead of 272x14=3808 I get 3850MHz or 3880MHz in big percent of the time.
> Other strange thing is that HT Link do not have 6 and 7 multiplier.I have to run it at 1400MHz or 2200Mhz.
> What would you suggest me to try to get more from my CPU if it is possible.
> ps.My IMC is running at 2200MHz when testing the cpu speed and my memory at 1100Mhz.
> 
> ---
> 
> Here is my overclock:
> FSB/Multiplier:277
> CPU Speed:3879
> NB Speed:2770
> CPU Voltage:1.464V
> CPU-NB Voltage:1.275V
> RAM Speed:1451
> Motherboard:ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
> Model: 125w
> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9226/1055t38502770145110hour.png


you said your ram is rated 1333 and yet you are running it at 1451. step your ram frequency down to below/near 1333 and try again.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renevt*
> 
> Nothing change, Worker 3 stopt afther a view tests.
> 
> Maby a another solution?
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx


I have something different for you to try. try tightening your ram timings. i needed to drop mine to 8-8-8-22 for stability. now, i'm not telling you to duplicate my settings, but give dropping one down at a time a try.


----------



## renevt

Thank u TheGrayDon10 and Stiliyan

I did try what Stiliyan give as advice, i change the ram to 1055mhz and push up the vcore till 1.45 but that didnt help, Prime95 stops at 1core and couldnt pass test 1.

Let me try TheGrayDon10 advice

thanks


----------



## Atomfix

Increase your CPU/NB voltage to 1.25V, and HT Voltage to 1.23V


----------



## renevt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> I have something different for you to try. try tightening your ram timings. i needed to drop mine to 8-8-8-22 for stability. now, i'm not telling you to duplicate my settings, but give dropping one down at a time a try.


I tightening the ram setings so as you say, and afther test 11 in Prime system so far stable, all wrkers still working









I use Core Temp RC5 and it shows temps about 49 C max 50 C till now, what i wanne know , it still save till 60C?

I read on this Forum that it show not the real temp, and we need count 10 till 13 up, im right?

Vcore still on 1.48V

Tnx

Sry for English


----------



## renevt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Increase your CPU/NB voltage to 1.25V, and HT Voltage to 1.23V


Let me pass this test, then i will try your settings , Thank You

Ofcourse i wanne go for the Max,maybe i need watercooling









I wanne ask you something , you mean with HT Voltage NB/HT voltage?
I cant find something else about HT voltage

Can you help me?

Thank you


----------



## Stiliyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> you said your ram is rated 1333 and yet you are running it at 1451. step your ram frequency down to below/near 1333 and try again.


I wrote that my memory was at 1100Mhz when testing the cpu speed.The problem is not in the memory.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

I see 739 in the cpu-z pic you have posted. 739x2=1478. your 1333 ram shouldn't be clocked that high at any time.


----------



## Stiliyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> I see 739 in the cpu-z pic you have posted. 739x2=1478. your 1333 ram shouldn't be clocked that high at any time.


That's right but it made more than 10 hours without a single error in prime 95 blend.I can't go past that in the pic in terms of cpu clock.
My problem is going past 3.88ghz even with memory at 1100mhz.maybe my problem is that the motherboard doesn't produce constant fsb frequency as it goes up to 6 mhz more than what I set in bios(for example - 277 at some time when 272 set and 280 when 275 set).


----------



## TheGrayDon10

I can't sustain higher than 3.86 myself on my asus board. i can boot 4.023 but then it bsods after 2 mins. what's your nb voltage?


----------



## Stiliyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> I can't sustain higher than 3.86 myself on my asus board. i can boot 4.023 but then it bsods after 2 mins. what's your nb voltage?


Now for the current clock is 1.275v without llc for 2770mhz max.However it was tested at auto and 1.2v at 2.0-2.2ghz when i was trying for cpu speed


----------



## TheGrayDon10

I have mine at 1.30. have you tried tightening your timings? have you tried flashing your bios to maybe fix the error with your ht link missing x6 and x7?


----------



## Stiliyan

It came with bios 3030 which I thought was final version.I am going to give a try tomorrow with other version.It is a good idea.


----------



## skitz9417

hi im just wondering could i get up to 4ghz with my motherboard(ga-ma770t-ud3p) and i have a nh-d14 and i have 1600mhz ram as well


----------



## KnownDragon

I think you could but your cooling might not support stability. Now you might be able to shut a few of the cores down to help with cooling. When I ran my 1055t I kept two cores shut down. Hit 5ghz but never stabilized it, stayed at 4.6ghz stable overclock.







That was with custom water cooling.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I think you could but your cooling might not support stability. Now you might be able to shut a few of the cores down to help with cooling. When I ran my 1055t I kept two cores shut down. Hit 5ghz but never stabilized it, stayed at 4.6ghz stable overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was with custom water cooling.


if i have my nb feq @2600mhz stable and 2800mhz stable 8hours testing would that help


----------



## turntuptonebone

Ordered a crap load of new parts from Newegg to free the power of my 1055t from the terrible grasp of my HPE-510f. I got an Arctic Freezer A30, a Biostar TA970, a Corsair 500 Watt PSU and a Red Phantom 410 to house it all. The inner nerd in me can't wait.


----------



## KnownDragon

This sounds awesome. I did find overclocking the 1055t a pain sometimes. I learned a lot from it though. Now I can push my black edition chips further because of it.


----------



## turntuptonebone

FSB/Multiplier: 236 x14
CPU Speed: 3.3 Ghz
NB Speed: 2360 Mhz
CPU Voltage: 1.32
CPU-NB Voltage:
RAM Speed: 944
Motherboard: Biostar TA 970
Model: 95 Watt


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turntuptonebone*
> 
> FSB/Multiplier: 236 x14
> CPU Speed: 3.3 Ghz
> NB Speed: 2360 Mhz
> CPU Voltage: 1.32
> CPU-NB Voltage:
> RAM Speed: 944
> Motherboard: Biostar TA 970
> Model: 95 Watt


Okay depending on your ram you can probably push a lot further than this. Also I have found that using two sticks or even one stick can get you further clocks. What are your specs on your rig.


----------



## turntuptonebone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay depending on your ram you can probably push a lot further than this. Also I have found that using two sticks or even one stick can get you further clocks. What are your specs on your rig.


I was playing it safe earlier, I wanted to down clock some stuff as far as I could to make sure stuff was stable. The RAM normally ran at 1333 and since I am new to overclocking, I accidentally made the RAM go to speeds of around 1600 and had massive stability issues at times so I under clocked it to 800 Mhz. Next time I am putting it up to 1066. Also, how does the bus frequency affect the RAM speeds on speeds higher than 800Mhz?
My total specs are
Case: Red NZXT Phantom 410
Mobo: Biostar TA970
RAM: 4x2gb 1333 RAM
CPU: Phenom IIx6 1055t 95 Watt
PSU: Corsair CX500
CPU Fan: Arctic Cooling A30
GPU: Radeon HD 7870

I built it a few days ago. The hard drives, CPU and RAM came from an HPE-510f I got from a friend for like $100, kickass deal I'd say.


----------



## KnownDragon

The faster the ram the better, but I was always told to leave the ram till later. If I remember correctly around 240 was when I had to adjust the ram timings. The higher the frequency the looser the timings need to be. The lower the frequency the tighter the timings need to be.

If it were me I would drop the ram to 800 try push a 245bsclk and make sure to keep you NB and HT in check. I got my NB to about 2800mhz which was pretty smooth with ht link a couple hundred behind it. After that I may be wrong but with that 7870 gpu which is a good one you might be pushing the limits as your overclock. If you stabilize at 245 save the profile and push for 260 bsclk. I might be mistaken but with that cooler around the 260 bsclk you might be hitting a thermal wall.

If you look in the upper right hand corner you will see a rigbuilder click on it and follow the directions to put a sig rig that you see in the bottom of post.


----------



## turntuptonebone

It seems as if I hit a barrier, I cannot push my FSB past 236 without issues as I cannot boot into windows successfully. Do I need to increase the voltages on the CPU or NB or underclock the HT?


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turntuptonebone*
> 
> It seems as if I hit a barrier, I cannot push my FSB past 236 without issues as I cannot boot into windows successfully. Do I need to increase the voltages on the CPU or NB or underclock the HT?


make sure your ht is between 1900 and 2100. as for nb, i like to keep mine at the x9 or x10 mark, but this also means a bump in the nb or nb/cpu voltage. what are your current voltages/ settings


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turntuptonebone*
> 
> It seems as if I hit a barrier, I cannot push my FSB past 236 without issues as I cannot boot into windows successfully. Do I need to increase the voltages on the CPU or NB or underclock the HT?


make sure your ht is between 1900 and 2100. as for nb, i like to keep mine at the x9 or x10 mark, but this also means a bump in the nb or nb/cpu voltage. what are your current voltages/ settings?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turntuptonebone*
> 
> It seems as if I hit a barrier, I cannot push my FSB past 236 without issues as I cannot boot into windows successfully. Do I need to increase the voltages on the CPU or NB or underclock the HT?


If you can cold you take a picture of your bios that way we can see your settings. Like the bsclk ram, nb, ht and voltages. Then just upload it then we should be able to help you get past this barrier you are hitting. 3300mhz is the normal turbo boost on that chip. Even though it should hit that with no problem anything from the ram or nb or ht could be holding you back.


----------



## turntuptonebone

This is the picture of my BIOs and CPU-Z. What does PState mean and what does it mean when my voltages are set to auto?


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay as far as the P-State. P-States are responsible for lowering the CPU multiplier and CPU voltage when there is no work load. Which some say you need to disable this when overclocking. Once I find my stable overclock I turn these on that way it will prolong the life of the chip.

Under the memory tab on cpu-z you should find the NB frequency. Always want to keep these to within a couple hundred mhz.

The power is set to auto it will fluctuate and may cause some instability but usually only with higher overclocks. I found when I started messing with my overclock on my 1055t I would leave the voltage at stock and overclock until it would go any further then bump voltage by .5.

Do you know what your timings are set to on your ram? This could be your wall.


----------



## turntuptonebone

NB Frequency is 2360 Mhz
My RAM timings are 6-6-6-15-20

Also, what do all the different voltages in the bios do? I am not going to touch them until I know certainly what they are so I don't nuke my computer.

I also went into speed fan and saw that there was a temp that was around 70 to 73 degrees Celsius labeled Temp 3, out of curiosity, I put my finger on the NB heatsink and felt it was hot. Is there any way that this could cause instability and if so, how could I fix this?


----------



## KnownDragon

Yeah if the N bridge is not cooled then it would def cause some irritations. Let me ask you this what do you have has a cooler for the cpu?


----------



## turntuptonebone

I have an Arctic Freezer A30 and the temps never get above 35 degrees from my experience so far.


----------



## FlipAdobo

Haaaai fellow OC'ers

I have some doubts whether this setup is good enough.. My goal is to reach 4.1-4.2 ish Ghz but its at 3.9Ghz at the moment..

I want to know what i can change besides increasing the FSB. I'm really lost and confused..


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlipAdobo*
> 
> Haaaai fellow OC'ers
> 
> I have some doubts whether this setup is good enough.. My goal is to reach 4.1-4.2 ish Ghz but its at 3.9Ghz at the moment..
> 
> I want to know what i can change besides increasing the FSB. I'm really lost and confused..


Have you tried giving your voltages a slight bump or two? nb/cpu mostly and maybe vcore as well. I got an odd, but good little bit of stability from upping my nb voltage a notch.

also, maybe tighten your timings?


----------



## FlipAdobo

Well ive been testing some stuff.. Once i increase my FSB to 290+ to get 4ghz+... A few moments later i get a blue screen and it restarts

What is a slight bump to increase in due to numbers?

How do i tighten my timings?


----------



## FlipAdobo

Im failrly average into this knowledge


----------



## FlipAdobo

Can anyone help me with some advice?

At the moment i have this settings

http://valid.canardpc.com/mu54v1

When ever i want to reach the goal of between 4.1 and 4.2.... I get this blue screen all the time.. I dont know what to do anymore...


----------



## TheGrayDon10

http://www.overclock.net/t/1276181/ram-overclocking-how-to-tighten-timings

my ram timings are 8-8-7-20 @ 1525 (286 * 5.33), but i'm running 1600 ram. my stock timings were 9-9-9-25. i also bumped my voltage from 1.5 to 1.6v

my other settings are:

cpu- 3.861 (286 * 13.5) @1.45v
nb- 2860 (286 * 10) @ 1.28v
ht link- 2002 (286 * 7) @ 1.2v
nb/cpu voltage is at stock, which i think is 1.2

highest able fsb i was able to support for more than 5 mins was 298 which comes out to 4.023ghz but my chip has a lower multi.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

hmm. i guess i was so helpful that she's gone speechless. lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> hmm. i guess i was so helpful that she's gone speechless. lol


He banged that one out America! LOL


----------



## Aahzap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> hmm. i guess i was so helpful that she's gone speechless. lol


Or he cooked his PC.


----------



## nukedathlonman

Who knows - everyone's milage will vary. ;-)

The motherboard and lack of heat sinked VRM should have fried a long-long-LONG time ago in my old gaming rig (I came up with a way to keep the VRM temps in check). It's still rock solid and happily run's flat out for days on end. It owes me nothing and I'm quite pleased.


----------



## levontraut

hi guys and girls.

quick question, what is the record for overclocking this chip on air , water and ln2 please?

i am going to this and use it to try and get some good clocks out of it.

cheers
levon


----------



## Overkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> hi guys and girls.
> 
> quick question, what is the record for overclocking this chip on air , water and ln2 please?
> 
> i am going to this and use it to try and get some good clocks out of it.
> 
> cheers
> levon


http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/phenom_ii_x6_1055t/


----------



## skitz9417

hi guys i will getting a 1055t but which one is better 125w or 95 version of the 1055t ?


----------



## richie_2010

The 95w proc can sometimes overclock using lower voltage and has a higher max voltage of somewhere in the 70s
The 125w may use tad more voltage but have a lower temp of 62c.

My 95w does 3.5 at 1.2 and 3.8 at 1.25


----------



## skitz9417

so with the 95w 1055t have higher max temp ?


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> The 95w proc can sometimes overclock using lower voltage and has a higher max voltage of somewhere in the 70s
> The 125w may use tad more voltage but have a lower temp of 62c.
> 
> My 95w does 3.5 at 1.2 and 3.8 at 1.25


and with the 95w u can overclock higher ?


----------



## richie_2010

In some cases. More often than not you will get the same oc on a 95w n 125w cpu but the 95w will take lower volage and give lower temps


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> In some cases. More often than not you will get the same oc on a 95w n 125w cpu but the 95w will take lower volage and give lower temps


could a nh-d14 ahndle a 4ghz on 1055t ?


----------



## richie_2010

Yea. I had one there great coolers.
Just have bit of air going through the case


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> could a nh-d14 ahndle a 4ghz on 1055t ?


even more, i have mine to 4,2 Ghz with a NH C14


----------



## H1d4n

Hello guys this is my first post here at overclock.net

i will like to know if my overclock set to my 1055t is on track currently aiming just to have 3.2. , since this is my first time trying to OC

my system specs:
CPU
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T

Motherboard
ASRock 970 EXTREME3 ATX AMD Motherboard

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
Evga GeForce GTX 460 SSC+

CORSAIR XMS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333

RAM PNY Electronics 1 x 2GB DDR3 1333

Seagate Barracuda 7200 500 GB SATA 6.0 Gb-s 16 MB Cache

Cpu Cooler:
COOLER MASTER V8
OS

windows 8.1
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro - Full Version

Monitor
sp2309w
Dell SP2309W 23-Inch LCD Widescreen Monitor

Power
cooler master extreme power plus 600w

Case
CM Storm Scout + side panel fan and front panel ODD bay both 120mm sickleflow

My goal would be at around 3.5 if posible thanks guys


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H1d4n*
> 
> Hello guys this is my first post here at overclock.net
> 
> i will like to know if my overclock set to my 1055t is on track currently aiming just to have 3.2. , since this is my first time trying to OC
> 
> my system specs:
> CPU
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
> 
> Motherboard
> ASRock 970 EXTREME3 ATX AMD Motherboard
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
> Evga GeForce GTX 460 SSC+
> 
> CORSAIR XMS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333
> 
> RAM PNY Electronics 1 x 2GB DDR3 1333
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200 500 GB SATA 6.0 Gb-s 16 MB Cache
> 
> Cpu Cooler:
> COOLER MASTER V8
> OS
> 
> windows 8.1
> Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro - Full Version
> 
> Monitor
> sp2309w
> Dell SP2309W 23-Inch LCD Widescreen Monitor
> 
> Power
> cooler master extreme power plus 600w
> 
> Case
> CM Storm Scout + side panel fan and front panel ODD bay both 120mm sickleflow
> 
> My goal would be at around 3.5 if posible thanks guys


Why do you have that single PNY Dimm of ram in there with a set of matching dual-channel ram? Get rid of it. If you want higher amount of ram go with 2 x 4gb of ram. You could use 4 dimms as well, but they tend to lower stability a little bit. One set of dual channel seems to be best.


----------



## 033Y5

what do you think of this score for a 1045t


----------



## Johnn999

Okay guys here's what I am at. I am curious if I can actually get to 4.0 ghz.... Was going to try and loosen my ram timings but they are already really low from factory so I couldn't see going to 9's like others have but i can idc. Not sure if it's hurting me running 4 sticks either. Not much would fit under my cpu cooler. Then id imagine I could increase my nb oc closer to 2600 unless my ram is screwing me? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231321 But tomorrow I was considering loosening them up and just throwing in a setup that is on the list with the same mobo as mine and see what happens. CPUZ screenshot is a little old with that higher voltage, it's at 1.38 now.


----------



## PowerofTen

I was mostly stable at 3.9 but still occasional BSOD (I run BOINC at 100% 24/7) I am now at 3.7 and rock solid. You can probably get to 3.7 with a little less overvolting. I found that as I passed 3.7 I needed to increase voltage dramatically to get smaller and smaller return on increase in clock speed. If you are using less CPU intensive programs you may be able to get stable at 4.1. I am using liquid cooling (Cooler Master Seidon 120) which has gotten very inexpensive lately. You will definitely run into stability problems before heat problems with liquid cooling.


----------



## pushhyeah

Hey, just came here to write down my oc for the 1055T







: 3.5GHz - 250mhz base - 1.4 Vcore - 2ghz NB (no volt increment, its base )- 2ghz HT - 1666MHz DDR3 - 14 multiplier - ASUS m4a88t-m mobo( yes microatx














)

FSB/Multiplier:250 - 14
CPU Speed:3.5GHz
NB Speed:2GHz
CPU Voltage:1.4
CPU-NB Voltage:stock
RAM Speed:1666MHz
Motherboard:ASUS M4a88t-m
Model:125W


----------



## nukedathlonman

Nice job with the matx board.


----------



## ambar hitman

Well Dead Rising 3 PC Port forced me to OC, so here I am:

FSB/Multiplier: 14
CPU Speed: 3.4 Ghz
NB Speed: 1960 Mhz
CPU Voltage: Set to Auto
CPU-NB Voltage:Set to Auto
RAM Speed:Set to Auto
Motherboard:GA-880GM-UD2H
Model: (125w or 95w): No idea.


----------



## PowerofTen

What helped me the most was setting LLC to ON.


----------



## pushhyeah

Thanks dude







I managed to push my 955 x4 BE 4GHz on this board


----------



## sulc

Yesterday I changed mine 960t with 1055t and first think that I notice was a loud noice from stock fun .And when I turn auto contol in bios it goes over 6000RPM


----------



## aniallation

Woo a club! I'm not a base clock OC-ing guy though, I just used auto overclocking in TurboV to get to 1075T clocks.

FSB/Multiplier: 215MHz
CPU Speed: 3010MHz
NB Speed: No clue
CPU Voltage: 1.378V
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.3V
RAM Speed: 1333
Motherboard: Asus M5A88-M
Model: 95W


----------



## icyeye

this is mine results


----------



## PowerofTen

4.5, very nice! I couldnt get past 3.9!. I am running at 100% CPU 24/7 at 3.7 for over 12 months.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerofTen*
> 
> 4.5, very nice! I couldnt get past 3.9!. I am running at 100% CPU 24/7 at 3.7 for over 12 months.


. ty m8! well it was only fot testing and temp never pass 39-40C at full load. btw,i was runing this CPU for 3 years on 4,2. stabile with 1,55V and temp was 36-37C at full load...for couple hours of premiere rendering some thing which i was doing all the time


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerofTen*
> 
> 4.5, very nice! I couldnt get past 3.9!. I am running at 100% CPU 24/7 at 3.7 for over 12 months.


yeah, i'm hitting the wall around 3.9 as well with my 1045t


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> this is mine results


you stable at that clock or just for validation?


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> you stable at that clock or just for validation?


no,it was only for validation.max stable was 4.3Ghz but,Daily was 4.2 for last 3 years at 1,55V


----------



## 033Y5

nice








i managed to get my 1045t around 4.5ghz for benching and 4.3ghz stable.
i only got that 1045t for cheap for a clocking toy and only try it for about a week i think and need to try it again really


----------



## WhiteSnake91

I have a 1055t and MSI 760GM-E51 AM3 mobo coming. I'd like to boost it to at least 1090t/1100t default levels, that shouldn't be hard should it?

I have an i5 3570k and hd7950 and 8gb corsair vengeance 1600mhz main rig, but this is for a secondary rig, and I've LONG wanted to own a decent AMD desktop too.

Way back in the day I wanted the Phenom x4 965 and GTX 460 badly haha....all these years later I get the oldie but still a goodie Phenom x6 and am going to pair it with an XFX HD 7870 ghz edition and 8gb G.Skill Sniper 1333mhz ram (4GB x 2)

Will this EVGA 500w bronze rated PSU be good enough? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438012

I'm not going for a world record overclock or anything, I think it'll be fun to toy around with. And having 6 cores and the benefit of Mantle in games now, I think the Phenom x6 cpu's will age very well.

personally tbh I wish I would of just saved money and gone with like an fx 6300 or 8320 rig years ago when I built my main i5 desktop, I don't play any games where the single thread performance would matter super much. I've seen first hand how well my bro's pc (A10 5800k with a gtx 660ti superclocked and 8gb 2133mhz G.Skill sniper) can play games at 1080p, and his cpu is essentially the cheap quad core athlon x4 750k. I wish I would of looked for more unbiased opinions, but hey you live and learn I guess. When the Phenom x6 and MSI mobo come in I'm going to just take the hx750w out of my main rig until the EVGA 500w comes in to use it. Going to test some games and see how AMD stacks up in real world usage, I have high hopes, if my bro's pc does well at 1080p then this one should too









Mayyyyybe later on I'll get an SSD boot drive for the Phenom x6 system.... Not sure if it's even needed as Win 8.1 is decently fast on a regular hdd in my experiences. Right now it'll just be likely running off a Hitachi 400gb 7200rpm hdd, with Win 8.1 64bit. The old core 2 quad q9300 pc I have sitting around with Win 8.1 and a 160gb segate 7200rpm hdd is actually decently snappy for "only" being a hdd based system, and even the old Athlon 64 x2 6000+ pc I'm going to cannibalize isn't that bad on Win 8.1 with a 7200rpm hdd.


----------



## PowerofTen

You will easily achieve your goal, but you can go even further with a liquid cooling for cpu, costs less than the ssd.


----------



## WhiteSnake91

That's nice to know.

Luckily I still have an h80i sitting around barely used for 4 months not even overclocked, with 3.5years left on the Corsair Warranty

Eh what the hell I'll throw the h80i on it







. I heard using an air cooler is supposedly a little better on the mobo's vrm temps though but I doubt it'll matter THAT much. I haven't used it in so long I forget if the included corsair fans are noisy, if so, I have two black Cougar Vortex 120mm static pressure fans I used on an old h100i. The lifetime rated on the fans is an amazing ~35years of 24/7 use haha.








it'll be here between Wed or at the latest next Monday.

I'm about to watch that old Linus vid on overclocking the Phenom x6, it's interesting how there's so much more to tweak on AMD. On the i5, you just increase voltage a little and throw the multiplier up.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

3.2GHz should be easy for the 1055T. I got bought the 1055T the day it released/available on TigerDirect and still using it today. Although I ran it at 2.8GHz for a while until I bought an Antec Khuler 620 around the $60-70 range when it came out. Using an Gigabyte MA770-UD3 w/ DDR2 I had it overclocked to 3.2GHz without any voltage jumps (was just getting into OCing then). Now its on an ECS A885GM-A2 Rev 3 or 3.1 w/ 16GB of DDR3 1333 (OCed to 1866) (no vrm heatsink) and it is running at 3.8GHz ~1.4 or 1.44V. I didn't want to go any higher with voltages. Good luck.


----------



## WhiteSnake91

I'm so excited to try out the 1055t, I just played several 64player matches on BF4 multiplayer and the FPS using this 7870ghz edition actually beat my 7950's fps

I've looked it up before and apparently the boost 7950s have problems with their voltage or something where it's throttling even at good temps. *shrug*

I was getting pretty much constant 60fps with 1080p all ultra (no msaa). With my 7950 I regularly had dips into the 40s and even 30s or 20s at times on 64player maps. Could just chalk it up to being a very buggy game, and rightfully so. I don't have bad FPS on any other game with my 7950, always been able to play stuff on 1080p ultra no problem.

I've seen youtube vids of fx6300s with r9 270s beating my fps in BF4 multiplayer too. Although they're using Win 8.1 and on my i5 pc I have Win 7. But on Win 7 this 7870 did great so it should work very smooth with the 1055t.

I didn't even try Mantle yet. My monitor is only 60hz anyway.

There's the odd chance BF4's recent patch finally fixed their year+ woes, but I doubt it honestly. Either way, 7870ghz edition is great for 1080p, I could have saved money when I built my i5 pc and went with this instead.

I'll try the 1055t at stock and see how it performs. I have a feeling it would do respectable, and even better with Mantle.

I watched the Linus overclocking video and I have a better grasp of it. Going back to the old school BIOS instead of UEFI will be interesting haha.

Apparently my MSI AM3 motherboard coming in got an update for AM3+, I was surprised, I wasn't aware of very many regular AM3 boards that got updates for AM3+, I always thought you had to straight up buy a regular AM3+ mobo to begin with.


----------



## WhiteSnake91

Got it to 3.5ghz right now....not sure if I want to push it any higher on this mobo lol.

Overclocking improved the minimum in BF4 64 player multiplayer alot, from 31 minimum to the high 40s on 1080p ultra(no msaa). I capped the fps to my monitor's 60fps

I need to get an SSD, this old 400gb hitachi 7200rpm feels icky after being used to an SSD.

All in all, very very pleased with the performance. For less than a third the price of my i5/z77 mobo combo, I have something that in real world usage, is pretty much just as good. If I tweaked the settings to high or a mixture of other things with the 7870ghz I'm sure the FPS would be even better, but that was on all ultra (no msaa)


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteSnake91*
> 
> Got it to 3.5ghz right now....not sure if I want to push it any higher on this mobo lol.
> 
> Overclocking improved the minimum in BF4 64 player multiplayer alot, from 31 minimum to the high 40s on 1080p ultra(no msaa). I capped the fps to my monitor's 60fps
> 
> I need to get an SSD, this old 400gb hitachi 7200rpm feels icky after being used to an SSD.
> 
> All in all, very very pleased with the performance. For less than a third the price of my i5/z77 mobo combo, I have something that in real world usage, is pretty much just as good. If I tweaked the settings to high or a mixture of other things with the 7870ghz I'm sure the FPS would be even better, but that was on all ultra (no msaa)


In real world usage it is indeed pretty damn hard to tell the difference. I went from 3.9 GHz 1055T (old 125 W revision) to i7-3820 at 4.5 GHz and I did not feel any difference. Sure it's is there in benchmarks ofc but for all practical purposes the experience is the same (other than the max amount of ram which was bcos I upgraded)


----------



## WhiteSnake91

I agree, I'm an unbiased person, I have an expensive i5 3570k rig which I've had for 2 years now, and for less than a third of the price of my i5/z77 combo I'm amazed by the performance. I posted my findings in the AMD cpu forum and several users agreed with me although I got berated by one "for not just searching this yourself" . If everybody did that and googled everything, there would be no point in forums >_> .

I like this 1055t so much I may sell my i5 pc for some extra money. I'm not into RTS or MMO at all where the single thread performance would matter. I only mostly play GPU bound/console ports games. The 1055t and 7870 did well in BF4 multiplayer and the Arma 3 zombie breaking point mod. And TBH all I'm mainly playing is BF4 or Breaking Point, rarely Diablo 3 or Minecraft. As I've grown older I don't game as much as I used to -shrug- I have a huge backlog to play through anyway, so if one day the Phenom x6 suddenly wasn't "good enough" I'd just play old stuff and slowly save up for the best bang for buck CPU at the time, which I'm likely going with AMD again, they won me over with how cheap and good this 1055t is. The fx6300 would be a sidegrade, and I'm honestly doubting in real world usage and gaming how much better the fx 8320 would be too.

I can tell why the people with the fx6300s and even 8320/50s seem to cherish them so much.

My 1055t is also the 125w version.

I searched online, and the 95w 1055t at 4ghz apparently uses less energy than the fx6300 even, according to a chart I found here through the depths of late night googling lol.

I turned on Cool n Quiet so it downclocks itself when just browsing online, and multitasking in that fashion barely uses any of the CPU in task manager.

I'll have to look again but offhand I used 250mhz FSB, multiplier at x14, I know it's probably not the "best", but I left the voltage at auto, and at 3.5ghz it only uses like 1.288v. The HT is at 2000, and NB is at ~2500 iirc. Ram is 8gb total...4gbx2 at 1333 9-9-9-24 timings too. The old school original G.Skill sniper with the actual sniper on the ram hiding in the bushes lol.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

The 1055T may seem as impressive as your i5 because in most cases it is.....

I nicely clocked thuban (4GHz+) will compete directly with a mildly clocked i5 (4.2GHz+) in most cases, especially in today's applications......
Of course, that's if you leave encoding out of the equation. Gaming FPS will be very similar so long as the game is more GPU dependent AND is also optimized for more than 4 cores.

My brother was running a 3570k at 4.6GHz, and when looking at several comparisons against my x6 @ 4GHz including the butt dyno, benchmarks, and gaming tests, he really had no edge at all...... My additional cores made up for the slower architecture and even outperformed him in some cases.
Now, his i7 3820 @ 4.4GHz was a different story altogether. Anything that could use HT ran away from me. I won't say it was twice the chip that the 3570k was, but it definitely had an edge over my thuban in every facet.


----------



## jimaxo

The 95w proc can sometimes overclock using lower voltage and has a higher max voltage of somewhere in the 70s.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> The 1055T may seem as impressive as your i5 because in most cases it is.....
> 
> I nicely clocked thuban (4GHz+) will compete directly with a mildly clocked i5 (4.2GHz+) in most cases, especially in today's applications......
> Of course, that's if you leave encoding out of the equation. Gaming FPS will be very similar so long as the game is more GPU dependent AND is also optimized for more than 4 cores.


http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/146?vs=837

A Haswell i5 at 300mhz more than a Phenom II (with two more cores) absolutely destroys the Phenom II. Even if they were clocked the same, the Haswell would be 50-65% faster. So what do you think happens when a 1090T goes up against a Haswell chip at 4.5ghz+ with very fast RAM (that the Phenom II doesn't even have a multiplier for) with a tweaked ring bus?

What are you smoking?

It's twice as fast in some of those benchmarks on Anandtech. Look at the single thread in Cinebench.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/146?vs=837
> 
> A Haswell i5 at 300mhz more than a Phenom II (with two more cores) absolutely destroys the Phenom II. Even if they were clocked the same, the Haswell would be 50-65% faster. So what do you think happens when a 1090T goes up against a Haswell chip at 4.5ghz+ with very fast RAM (that the Phenom II doesn't even have a multiplier for) with a tweaked ring bus?
> 
> What are you smoking?
> 
> It's twice as fast in some of those benchmarks on Anandtech. Look at the single thread in Cinebench.


Yet in actual usage both platforms _feel_ the same. In my case the observation was between 3.9 GHz 1055T, SSD, 32 GB of RAM. windows 7 Pro vs 4.5 GHz i7-3820, SSD, 64 GB of RAM, windows 7 Pro. In benchmarks the i7-3820 is about 30% faster for my particular load (floating point heavy simulation) but for practical everyday use (browsing, gaming with single GPU at 4k and above resolutions, writing reports and doing some MatLAB data analysis which is limited by the disk IO instead of processing power [over 1 TB of data]) the responsibility of the platform is the same. As I needed more than 32 GB of RAM on budget I went for LGA 2011 as AMD does not have an enthusiast platform with similar capabilities (their LGA 2011 socket equivalent is G34 or LGA 1944 which is for server only in their case). .


----------



## WhiteSnake91

Those benches really don't mean alot to me and to the average person trying to save money with AMD on a 1080p 60hz monitor and decent gpu for 1080p gaming. I went from i5 3570k stock, hd 7870, 8gb vengeance 1600mhz ram, asrock extreme 4m to a 1055t 3.5ghz, hd7870, garbage 760g msi e51 mobo that I can't even overclock high on, 8gb of slower G.Skill 1333mhz ram (not that ram speed even matters for gaming unless you're using an APU's integrated graphics...) and in the games I play, the i5 gets maybe 5-10 more fps and that's in demanding 64player BF4 multiplayer conquest, not the skimpy little single player story that all the sites only seem to benchmark. I don't care about single player, I want real world results from multiplayer.

BF4 1055t 3.5ghz 64 player multiplayer- 1080p ultra (no msaa) high 40s-60 (all my monitor supports)

Arma 3 breaking point mod 1080p high 1055t 3.5ghz- cities 30 (which even my i5 has bad fps here, arma/day z are eh not the most optimized to say the least...) and in the wild: 45-60

I built this AMD pc cobbled together with some parts I already had, and had my expectations very very low due to all the badmouthing the elitists do online like only ever nag about benchmarks, but in real world usage I can't tell a difference. 1080p gaming, web surfing, listening to music/watching a video. No difference. Only thing I'd like to improve on is an SSD for my OS but that's it.

I'm not into MMO or RTS at all. I don't believe in paying a subscription just to play a game each month so I never got into MMOs, and plus I just find them very boring. I'm mostly into FPS or console ports.

cpu improvements have stagnated since 2011 and sandy bridge anyway. I'm sorry but I don't know very many people in real life that would be THAT hardcore into gaming to upgrade from ivy bridge to haswell for the very small improvement for example. Many people are still gaming fine on the cheap old i7 920. I thought of doing an i7 920 build but that thing is a big power hog when overclocked, and in benches the fx 6300 either beats or matches it, I don't see very many people talking about that though.....

if an i7 920 is still good enough, then an fx 6300/Phenom x6 is still good enough.

I hope anybody talking down on AMD realizes that not everybody has the money to go all out with new expensive high end cpu/mobo/sli-crossfire setups, some of us are actually on a budget or are not super super hardcore gamers (or only care about decent performance on 1080p.) In summary, AMD is fine for the average person/gamer. It seems like that's a startling truth, that, the much more expensive intel really isn't needed in real world usage... I used to scratch my head and genuinely be mad inside that the people with the cheap fx 6300 and cheap motherboards with a decent gpu like r9 270 or gtx 760 could pretty much match my FPS in bf4 multiplayer when I had a much more expensive cpu and motherboard. I could have saved alot of money and invested that in an SSD to begin with if people didn't talk down so much on AMD.

I saw first hand how well AMD could game when my bro with his a10 5800k and gtx 660ti, with 8gb ram could play games on 1080p ultra settings just as well as me. And his cpu is essentially the cheap athlon x4 750k 75 dollar cpu compared to my i5 which cost about 3 times as much.

This is supposed to be an AMD club, not post intel benches club.....


----------



## nukedathlonman

When I did my 1055T up Thuban 2 year's, I saved just over half the cost of going the i5-2500 route. It comfortably OK'd as I expected, and honestly, I'm glad I decided to go the AMD route. CPU speeds have stagnated to the point I can't forecast when I'll do a CPU upgrade - the Thuban still rocks the way i need it to. I can foresee doing a video upgrade, but I think that's natural given my rig has an old AMD 6770 in it. ;-)


----------



## WhiteSnake91

Exactly, I think it's mostly epeen at this point upgrading because CPU improvements since sandy bridge have stagnated anyway back in 2011 but not many seem to acknowledge that. I'm very happy with this 1055t considering the price. I spent 80 dollars vs 360 for my i5/z77 combo. I could have even went with an AMD quad and been happy, my bro has been gaming for awhile now just as well as me on 1080p ultra with his a10 5800k, 660ti, and 8gb ram.

I actually facepalmed and LOLed when a guy told me earlier "the only reason you can't tell a difference between the i5 and your 1055t is because you capped your fps to 60" . Most people only have 60hz monitors, I don't ever want anything higher, nor do I intend on going above 1080p either. I wouldn't mind an 8 core 8320 one day to test it out but I'm not sure in real world usage how much better it would be. I know an fx6300 would be more of a sidegrade though.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteSnake91*
> 
> I wouldn't mind an 8 core 8320 one day to test it out but I'm not sure in real world usage how much better it would be. I know an fx6300 would be more of a sidegrade though.


Honestly from what I've seen upgrading to an FX 83XX just for gaming purposes isn't much worth it. In gaming benchmarks in a lot of games the FX 43XX, FX 6XX, FX 83XX all perform in 1-5 FPS between themselves. These are average FPS though as a lot of the benchmarks don't show minimum FPS (which I wish they would still). FX 63XX and FX83XX is mostly 1 FPS if there are differences. Obviously the games and programs that utilize more than 4-cores and are CPU bound will have an performance improvement though. A 1055T OCed to 4GHz should compete pretty well with the FX series as far as gaming. In Tomshardware's Far Cry 4 benchmark/review a FX 6300 + GTX 980 vs FX 9590 + GTX 980, there was only 3-4 FPS difference in AVG FPS, but the 9590 had 11 FPS higher than the 6300 in minimum FPS. The 1055T will be a keeper, and I might plan on building a cheap FX 83XX just as an AMD fan. I have one PC for AM2, AM2+, and AM3 currently so the AM3+ with FX 8370e would be a good addition.

FM2+ = AMD Athlon X4 860K, R9 290/HD 7850 8GB DDR3 2400MHz
AM2 = AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+, HD 4850, 4GB DDR2 800MHz
AM2+ = AMD Phenom X4 9600, HD 4850, 4GB DDR2 800MHz
AM3 = AMD Phenom II X6 1055T, HD 7850/GTX 470, 16GB DDR3 1600MHz
"AM3+ = AMD FX 8370e?, R9 290, 8GB DDR3 2400MHz/2133MHz"


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/146?vs=837
> 
> A Haswell i5 at 300mhz more than a Phenom II (with two more cores) absolutely destroys the Phenom II. Even if they were clocked the same, the Haswell would be 50-65% faster. So what do you think happens when a 1090T goes up against a Haswell chip at 4.5ghz+ with very fast RAM (that the Phenom II doesn't even have a multiplier for) with a tweaked ring bus?
> 
> What are you smoking?
> 
> It's twice as fast in some of those benchmarks on Anandtech. Look at the single thread in Cinebench.


Not smoking anything...... READ the post a little better....... ONE MORE TIME








"The 1055T may seem as impressive as your i5 because in most cases it is.....

I nicely clocked thuban (4GHz+) will compete directly with a mildly clocked i5 (4.2GHz+) in most cases, *especially in today's applications*







......
Of course, that's if you *leave encoding out of the equation*. Gaming FPS will be very similar *so long as the game is more GPU dependent AND is also optimized for more than 4 cores*.

*My brother was running a 3570k at 4.6GHz, and when looking at several comparisons against my x6 @ 4GHz including the butt dyno, benchmarks, and gaming tests, he really had no edge at all*...... My additional cores made up for the slower architecture and even outperformed him in *some cases*.
Now, his *i7 3820 @ 4.4GHz was a different story altogether. Anything that could use HT ran away from me. I won't say it was twice the chip that the 3570k was, but it definitely had an edge over my thuban in every facet.*"

Total factual accounts dude.....
Everything we tested with a 7950 (at the time) performed within 2-3% of each other using 1080P and high settings. That includes large mutliplayer maps, and various other testing.
I even scored within 3% of him in 3dmark Firestrike, scoring the same graphically, and within 300 points on the physics test.

My thuban at 4GHz with the DDR3 cranked up, and the NB @ 2.8GHz is a completely different animal than just scaling the thuban's core clock speed up to 4GHz and leaving everything else at it's meager defaults.....

Did the 3570k beat me in most tests? YES, but I said it didn't have a real edge on me, and it didn't. If you want to look at single thread cinebench scores, then fine, I guess he can get higher FPS in Skyrim???? But if you look at anything modern, it does everything well, even now, 5 years after it's release, so long as you have it pegged out!









Then comes my point about the i7, in which case, he started showing 20-40% performance improvements over me depending on the test, and there was nothing that I could compete with him on unless we raised game settings to ultra, in which case the GPU took over, and it didn't matter what CPU you were running.....

That being said, I'm sure you could go run all those tests again at 720p and see the i5's MAX FPS, and ultimately, average FPS be much higher, but the min FPS will be fairly close, and you are talking framerates over 100+ at that point anyways.

The thuban is old, it's dated, and it's honestly about damn time for an upgrade, but nobody is going to tell me that a mildly clocked i5 haswell is going to blow me away and give me twice the performance in everything, cause it's just BS, I know because we tested it first hand.

If car "A" does 0-60 in 5.2 seconds, and has a top speed of 160MPH, and car "B" does 0-60 in 4.9 seconds, and has a top speed of 175MPH, but the first is paid for, still runs great, and looks decent, while the other is going to set you back into a whole new car loan, knowing damn well you'll never feel the .3 seconds in acceleration, and sure hell will never get to push that 175MPH, then why would you bother getting car B?

I will personally be going with car "C" with does 0-60 in 4 flat, hits 190MPH if I can ever find the space to hit it, and will give me my next big set of thrills.

BTW.... car "C" is a 5820k, my next CPU........ best bang for $ out right now in my opinion....


----------



## WhiteSnake91

has anybody ever used a Zalman cpu cooler with their 1055t? I just want something quieter than the stock fan lol. And want something that looks more interesting than my old Hyper 212 Evo in the i5 rig.

I have an h80i but I'm personally paranoid of it ever leaking and frying everything, may just sell the h80i

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223 ZALMAN CNPS9500A

I eventually want to push the 1055t to 4ghz with a better motherboard but I'm honestly quite pleased with it right now at 3.5ghz


----------



## neurotix

If you have multiple GPUs, multi monitor setups, something higher than 1080p 60hz, Intel makes a huge difference. If you are a competitive benchmarker Intel makes a huge difference.



Valley Extreme HD preset. FX-8350 5ghz. 2400mhz CAS11 RAM. 2x R9 290 1100/1500mhz.



i7 4770k 4.5ghz, 2400mhz CAS11 RAM, 2x R9 290 1100/1500mhz.

Let's see, 127.8 - 96.9 = 30.9. That means that with all other settings the same, the RAM and GPUs at the same settings, *the i7 managed 31 more FPS at 500mhz less*!

Let's look at my best Fire Strike score: http://hwbot.org/submission/2704240_neurotix_3dmark___fire_strike_2x_radeon_r9_290_19274_marks

Here's the best I managed with an FX-8350: http://hwbot.org/submission/2520558_neurotix_3dmark___fire_strike_2x_radeon_r9_290_12585_marks/

Again, *the i7 gets 6000 more points at 500mhz less...*

Right, so, this shows that there's a serious problem with AMD CPUs and Crossfire configurations, which hasn't even been mentioned, because well, obviously you didn't test it. Well I have.

Mind you, this is comparing an i7 4770k to an *FX-8350 at 5ghz with 2400mhz RAM*... so how do you think the bottleneck would be with a Phenom II x6 at 4ghz with 1600mhz (or less) RAM? As you can see, I've actually done a ton of testing, in addition to the Anandtech benchmarks. http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/146?vs=836

I switched to Intel because I have a high end setup, and I can afford to.







AMD components were choking my cards in a multi card, multi monitor config. Since switching, all my games run anywhere from 20-30fps more as well. Titanfall on all Ultra and no AA gets a constant 60 fps, Battlefield 4 gets 130 fps on all Ultra, Dragon Age Inquisition on Ultra never drops below 60 fps, and that's at 5760x1080. My minimum fps across all games has also risen dramatically.

Poorly optimized games like Skyrim used to have unexplainable dips into 30 fps, for example at the entrance to Whiterun where there's two flames generating lots of smoke... running around the town and looking back at them would make my fps tank... guess what, on Intel it doesn't happen anymore.

Also, if you think there hasn't been an improvement since Sandy Bridge, you're solely mistaken... do some research into the Dolphin benchmark and how much faster it runs on Haswell compared to Ivy Bridge. (Haswell is excellent for Dolphin, PCSX2, No$gba and other emulators.) The cache and memory controller are also vastly improved since Ivy. The IPC improvement has generally been around 10-15% since Sandy, but my testing has shown an even greater increase in some benches. (See what I did there? It takes a 5ghz 3770k to equal my 4.5ghz 4770k score in Cinebench... that's much more than a 15% increase in performance. That doesn't even count stuff like AVX2.)

*I will, however, digress.* If you're happy with your system and it does what you need it to do, and plays your games then there's no reason to upgrade. Subjective things like "snappiness" or "responsiveness" have more to do with whether or not you have an SSD, what OS you use, and how your OS is tweaked than anything. *A Phenom II x6 is still a fine processor for gaming.* But for a little more than a decent $100 AM3 board + $100 6 core Phenom II, you could have a locked Haswell i5 and board that would outperform it in everything. (Again, this is why my 4770k @ stock outbenches my FX-8350 at 5ghz. I wager that even at 6ghz+ the FX-8350 wouldn't be able to match the Intel.)

Phenom IIs are still good chips, that's why 2 computers in my house still have Phenom IIs (go look at my rigs)... one is even still used for heavy gaming. As a quad, not overclocked, with an R7 265 @ stock, it's running Dragon Age Inquisition at 1680x1050 with textures on Ultra and most other settings on medium, at playable frame rates. They are still usable. I just wouldn't recommend them for a new build, even a budget build would be better off with either FX or something like the Athlon 860k + $150 dollar GPU.

I wager these chips will still be good for 2-3 years but once Windows 10 comes out, and DirectX 12 I wager they will be too old for continued use on the newest games. In 3 years they will be 8 year old processors and even now they are 2008 tech. They competed well with the first gen Core chips but Sandy Bridge and above leave them in the dust.

Finally... I wanted to upgrade my system. I got Vishera in 2012 and ran it for over a year. It was time to upgrade, and AMD has no recent enthusiast platform. The FX-8350 is in my backup rig, my girlfriend's gaming rig (that hasn't been turned on for over a month) paired with a Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X.







*If* AMD makes a high end enthusiast processor that can compete with Intel in single thread performance, I would consider switching back. You guys got me wrong, I really am an AMD fan and have run their systems for years, but honestly the performance in my Crossfire config was completely unacceptable.

So there's my two cents.

Enjoy your 1055ts.

EDIT: Smith, if you really want to prove anything, then let's run 3dmark Fire Strike single card, you run your 1090t at 4ghz and I'll run my 4770k with HT off at "4.2ghz" and we'll see what happens. Alternatively, we can do Valley Extreme HD.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

@WhiteSnake91 - I use to have that cooler for my AMD Athlon X2 6400+ and it was a really nice cooler. Not sure how well it will work with a Phenom II X6 but the overall reviews are great so it should be good.

@neurotix - Yeah, like you said it all depends on the user's usage. When it comes to CPUs I tend to not buy ones that I can't overclock. 1st Core i7/i5 overclocked very well without unlocked multipliers, Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge atleast allowed a 400mhz OC. But sadly there is no option to overclock without multipliers on 2nd Gen i7/i5 and beyond. The architecture/design of Intel CPUs are great to a point where the locked CPUs perform really well, but that doesn't change the fact that I enjoy overclocking on the side also. For Intel I go either Pentium G3258, i5 4690K, or i7 5820K. Then if I have money to spare I build off of the 5960X (which doesn't have much benefits in gaming). I don't think anyone here denied Intel their #1 performance title. Just that we don't need that much performance in our cases. I would say that I don't plan on getting a monitor above 60Hz but I am super-tempted for AMD FreeSync/Geforce G-Sync monitors so who knows about the future. I do agree that I wouldn't recommend a Phenom II to build now, just due to the Price/Performance of finding a low-priced CPU. The FX 6300 is probably cheap as the Phenom II X6 and maybe even cheaper. The only time I crossfired GPUs were two 4850's a few years back. Now they are running by themselves in two different computers. If I'm not crossfiring, I don't need to pay a premium for the board, meaning I can't game on resolutions higher than 1080p (let alone 4K), meaning I don't need that much of a fast CPU. I like absolutely love and need Intel in my gaming laptop(s) but not so much on Desktops. This is probably why I don't need/want to build an Intel Desktop. I have a gaming laptop (that I put too much money int) that consists of i7 4710HQ and an GTX 980M. The laptop probably outperforms all my desktops. Plus as a laptop it's mobile. I can game with it at home, school, friends' homes, etc.


----------



## WhiteSnake91

that's understandable, I just wouldn't ever personally go more than 1080p 60hz, those two r9 290s are nice but I'm content with my 7870ghz, I'm happy with my 7950 in anything besides BF4, for some reason it always had fps dips in multiplayer, I think it might have been faulty, I switched to the 7870 and stayed at a constant 60fps.

That's fine if you're into emulators, there's not many gamecube/wii games I care about with Dolphin, had a used gamecube off and on years ago and all I liked on it was the resident evil remake which ran pretty much at 30fps on my bro's a10 5800k. I might get it on steam. Even if I was really into emulators I'm sure I'd be alright, even my laptop a8 apu played Resident Evil outbreak file 2 at 60fps at the default settings. It depends if somebody is super into nintendo but the gamecube was kinda known as a flop back then. Lots of shovelware on the wii too and I find the motion controls very gimmicky.

I know per core Intel is much better, but going from my much stronger i5 3570k to a much weaker Phenom x6 by all accounts really didn't make much of a difference in real world usage and gaming.

I bet if I tried emulators on this Phenom x6 they'd play decent too. I'm not really into playing super old games though, and if I do it would be snes/gba stuff, and that ran years ago on my single core sempron laptop fine, and even ps1 emulator did with FF7.

That's fine if you've the tests and benches, you seem to enjoy it and that's cool if you're into that, I just like to browse online, listen to music, talk on skype/steam chat while gaming, and play stuff on 1080p. I'd even take a modern fx6300 and cheap 50 dollar motherboard and let it do the default 4.1ghz turbo boost, that would still be cheaper than the cheapest haswell locked i5. I think AMD on a budget has really nice performance, my bro with his quad a10 5800k and 660ti with 8gb ram has been able to play stuff pretty much as well as me on 1080p ultra. I don't mean this in a bad way at all but I don't think you're the average pc gamer, you're a super enthusiast which nothing is wrong with that, but that's a totally different price bracket and demographic, and just because you can afford to keep having high end pc's and switching stuff out every year doesn't mean everybody can or everybody does that.

I guess this 1055t isn't that bad in RTS either, I never noticed any choppiness in a 3v3 Starcraft 2 match earlier with my friend.

You feel the need for the much better single thread performance at a higher price and that's fine, but not everybody needs that. I'm quite pleased with the mild 3.5ghz overclock on this 1055t on a cheap 760g board, probably won't go higher than that. I made it for a secondary system out of curiosity but am so happy with the performance I've been using it as my main gaming pc since I put it together.

Also from the things I've read, Direct X 12 is supposed to lessen the load on the CPU, not increase it, not sure why that would suddenly increase the system requirements so much that Phenom II's wouldn't be good enough anymore. Both consoles are using weak 1.6ghz AMD 8 core cpus so I don't see requirements jumping very much for years to come. From Sandy to ivy bridge was maybe 10%, then haswell was another 7% then devil's canyon was about 3%. Somebody would still be fine with a sandy bridge, I was looking at a used i5 2400 until I saw this Phenom x6 combo so cheap. Sandy Bridge is still much stronger per core than AMD so somebody would be fine.

I mean this in the nicest possible way man but to the average gamer and pc user the benches don't mean a whole lot(and I never said AMD was better per core) if AMD can play modern games at acceptable FPS on a 1080p monitor which most people have, alot are still even on 720p monitors, the majority of laptops are 720p too. I went into this build at very low expectations because of people always swearing intel is so much better and AMD "sucks" and always posting benches, and was very surprised in real world usage. It doesn't take as much cpu power to play games decently as people like to say. All of that said if the Phenom x6 is still good all these years later, I can only imagine how many more years my 3570k will be good for.....

I never said I hated Intel, but, for my needs as an average gamer, I regret not just saving money and going with a cheaper AMD cpu like an fx 6300. Or I would have gotten the Xeon 1230 v2 which pretty much costs the same as the 3570k did, it's basically an i7 3770 without an iGPU. Orrrrr somebody can get a used i7 2600k for the price an i5 costs.

I used a comparison in my other topic on my pleased findings, I picture this Phenom x6 as a Kia or Toyota, not flashy but cheap and good enough, I compare the intel to a flashy sports car, YES it is better, but for the average person it's not needed.

I hope none of that came off as mean because I truly don't mean it that way, I just feel like you're a totally different user than most people (nothing wrong with that). And most people that went AMD due to price-performance. Posting all those benches doesn't mean a whole lot when I can play my games fine on this Phenom x6 pretty much as well as the i5 at a much cheaper price. A cheap 860k would be even better now days. My bro has gamed fine with his a10 5800k (750k basically). I was speechless since my i5 cost 3 times as much as the 750k does, and can keep up in the stuff we do.

tl;dr I don't think the average person who on a budget went with AMD is going to care alot about being a competitive benchmarker, I don't know anybody irl that even does that. That a very niche role.


----------



## neurotix

I agree with pretty much everything you said, and you are definitely right... my system is probably in the top 5% of systems on OCN... and benchmarking is a very niche thing.

Again, my testing has shown an overwhelming bottleneck with AMD systems and Crossfire. I have no idea if it affects SLI the same way or not. More testing needs to be done. You can see more comparisons with actual games here.

Don't forget I used to be an AMD diehard, and the three other desktops in my house all have AMD processors. So, I'd have to agree that they are still very capable CPUs for modern gaming. Though, how much longer they can stay relevant is still an issue. I can't imagine them being usable in 4 more years (2019) when they are ten years old, even with current GPUs, but if everyone is still on 1080p (I hope not...) who knows. Hopefully by then 4K monitors will be sub-$200 and we'll have single midrange cards ($200 bracket) that can drive them at 60hz. So don't say you don't want anything better than 1080p 60hz, because I can guarantee within a few years the tech will advance enough that 4K will be affordable for everyone. It might be a little longer than 5 years, but I've been following GPUs since 2008 and trust me, they have advanced very far in the last 5 years... just one of my 290s is almost 4 times more powerful than the 6870 I had in 2010.

For a budget build, a Phenom II is still good IF you could get one for cheap. However, Phenom IIs tend to overclock poorly and the memory controller is quite old and slow. So, agreed that a FX-6300 + cheap board would be better. Hint: it isn't a sidegrade, an FX-6300 at about 4.3ghz would outperform a 4ghz Phenom II, while supporting much faster RAM through a divider, a faster memory controller, faster cache, newer instruction sets and so on. Once you get that 6300 to 4.5ghz it would clearly beat the Phenom II, and at 5ghz it would stomp the Phenom II and pull significantly more fps in everything. However, both would probably be beaten by a locked i5, of course there's no fun from overclocking that way.... and FX chips are very fun to OC.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> EDIT: Smith, if you really want to prove anything, then let's run 3dmark Fire Strike single card, you run your 1090t at 4ghz and I'll run my 4770k with HT off at "4.2ghz" and we'll see what happens. Alternatively, we can do Valley Extreme HD.


Single 290 1150/1500 and 1090T @ 4GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3286495

That's the last run I did I believe....

I will run another tonight with the latest approved driver and see how it does. I had to roll back to my 14.7 beta after this test was done using 14.91 because of the black screens I was getting.
I haven't benched in a while...

Here is what my brother did on his 3570k shortly after with MY SAME CARD IN HIS SYSTEM (note he is using the newest beta driver since it was for testing and black screens were of no concern):
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3556929

Numbers don't lie man, that's all I'm saying.....
Those are both with the GPU clocked at 1150/1500. I think the slight CPU score increase on his 3570 is because of the 14.9 driver I was using... I will try it and verify.
I say that, because here is my CPU score using my 280x previously....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2860502

And it never stops scaling either.... I can run stable (really hate the temps) at 4.2GHz, and this thing will break 9k points on the physics score every time









Now, honestly, would I prefer the i5?? Sure.....

But this thuban (almost the entire system minus the SSD's, the PSU, and the GPU) was a free gift from my brother who went and picked up the i5 3570k only to realize he didn't really gain much from it, so he then went and picked up an i7 3820 system ($400 insane deal on CL at the time for the whole system), and was finally happy... And yes, his 3820 @ 4.4Ghz with 2400MHz quad channel memory, kicked my ass..... I told him he has NO reason to upgrade that chip for a while...

To your point about crossfire though.....
I haven't tested any CF between the two, but it is very obvious through my research that intel absolutely dominates AMD when using dual GPU's.....

Even in a case where, say a weaker dual GPU setup is used, such as 2x 7770's... The thuban would not do as well with the two cards as an intel CPU would, yet the 290 I have runs perfect on here, and is much more powerful than the (2) 7770's on either platform. However, the 290 is performing similarly on an AMD and intel system when used as a single card...Why is that????


----------



## Agent Smith1984

That's funny.....
I posted up proof, and it got SOOOO quiet in here


----------



## neurotix

Well, I don't really have anything to say other than I agree with you, at least that a Thuban wouldn't bottleneck a single card, but would severely bottleneck a Crossfire config.

I've been extremely busy lately and haven't had time to reply or run tests but I'll do the Fire Strike run I promised when things settle down.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

That's cool man, I'm just ball bustin anyways








I am extemely curious to see the results though!!


----------



## neurotix

I can guess that they ARE going to be pretty much the same if my system is only at 4.2ghz.

However, you can see here that the score is about 2000 points higher at 4.5ghz. The physics score is 12500 instead of 8500.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

haswell at 4.5GHz with HTT turned OFF definitely does not score 12500 on physics.....

8500 at 4.2 sounds about right, it's impossible for 4.5 to produce 12.5k and 4.2 to only do 8.5k.
12,500 is a HTT score for sure., your CPU-Z even says 8 threads









You know, this is kind of funny.....

@ 4.2GHz my physics score is HIGHER than the intel at 4.2GHz...... ROFL
I know.... it's a stupid benchmark, but it's still leaves you wondering ***......

I ran this at 4.2GHz on new years just for the hell of it.....








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3654067

Yes, IT IS beating the intel, and even though it's needing 2 more cores to do it at the same clock speed, I'll still count it as a win, ya know, being as it's 5 years old and all...


----------



## nukedathlonman

Damn - I jinx'd my self a few short days ago - video card fan bearing decided to take a crapper. Guess it really is time for a new video card.







LOL


----------



## nukedathlonman

Okay, so I'm a cheep a$$ and just picked up a cheap R7 260X. Been a while since I ran benchmarks, so I started off with the new 3DMark Fire Strike test (hadn't used it yet and wanted to see it). No I wasn't expecting to do the test well - this PC is 2 year's old and was built solely as a dirt cheap experimentation rig (a toy). BUT I was surprised at the Physics score - an undervolted 1055T and a low 3.5Ghz OC (yes, I stepped the voltage down instead of up... differant subject) with a physic's score of 7518. According to Futuremark stats, that more or less split's the difference in the physics score of a stock (non-OC'd) FX-95370 and FX-9590. I find that be a really odd result, and nowhere near what I expected... Exactly how does 3DMark score the physic's???


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> haswell at 4.5GHz with HTT turned OFF definitely does not score 12500 on physics.....
> 
> 8500 at 4.2 sounds about right, it's impossible for 4.5 to produce 12.5k and 4.2 to only do 8.5k.
> 12,500 is a HTT score for sure., your CPU-Z even says 8 threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is kind of funny.....
> 
> @ 4.2GHz my physics score is HIGHER than the intel at 4.2GHz...... ROFL
> I know.... it's a stupid benchmark, but it's still leaves you wondering ***......
> 
> I ran this at 4.2GHz on new years just for the hell of it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3654067
> 
> Yes, IT IS beating the intel, and even though it's needing 2 more cores to do it at the same clock speed, I'll still count it as a win, ya know, being as it's 5 years old and all...


4.4ghz on a 4970k with HT enabled:


EDIT : same settings with HT disabled


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 4.4ghz on a 4970k with HT enabled:
> 
> 
> EDIT : same settings with HT disabled


It just blows my mind that I am able to score almost identical numbers with a lower clock speed on this x6????

I know I posted above, but just look closely again....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3654067

The physics score, AND combined scores are almost identical with HTT off. Your GPU is clocked lower obviously, but 3dmark does a good job of representing GPU VS CPU performance independently.

What's more confusing, is that an FX83** at 4.4GHz doesn't do nearly as good as an i7 with HTT enabled, and marginally better than i5 (or i7 with HTT off), at the same clock speeds, meaning that the test itself doesn't seem to favor AMD at all.... and the proof is, look below at how poorly an FX8*** does on the combined score @ 4.4GHz....

It looks like 3dmark uses threads for the physics test, and cores for the combined test.....
Found this result after a quick search.... many other results tell the same story.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3477099

I have also been comparing my in game FPS results with other results people have posted in various forums, and there is no doubt in my mind that the intels absolutely dominate when using multiple GPU's, but in single GPU setups, even with top of the line GPU's, these thubans do just fine.

If you are strictly gaming and performing general tasks on your system, and are also only using 1 high end GPU, or 2 low-mid range GPU's, the x6 will still do an excellent job, so long as you have it clocked as high as it will go! And that's what we do here anyways right??


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedathlonman*
> 
> Damn - I jinx'd my self a few short days ago - video card fan bearing decided to take a crapper. Guess it really is time for a new video card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Mine did the same thing, running a single fan right now haha


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If you are strictly gaming and performing general tasks on your system, and are also only using 1 high end GPU, or 2 low-mid range GPU's, the x6 will still do an excellent job, so long as you have it clocked as high as it will go! And that's what we do here anyways right??


Yeah, I didn't really care for benchmarks on the 1055T when I used it at stock or a light OC of 3.2GHz at stock voltages. Now it's running 3.8GHz at around 1.4V I think. I'm glad I can add a stronger card on the rig when more power is needed for gaming. My goal is 5GHz 8-Core for me and a 4GHz 6-Core for my brother. I can't hide the smile I get when I improve my OC numbers and when cable management somehow improves when I clean up a case every few months. A 4.4-4.7GHz Steamroller Quad-Core provided more performance than I expected (in general and for the money spent) so this 8350 should do wonders for me in Gaming and other general tasks. I'm not worried about getting the 8350 to 5GHz as much as getting the 1055T to 4GHz with my current motherboard. The 1055T is running on an ECS A885GM-A2 and I can't really find any information on the power phase layout nor do I know how to directly count/find out. My guess by looking at the inductors is that it's anything from a 3+1, 3+2, 4+1, 4+2. Whatever it is I am amazed I was able to OC 1GHz on this motherboard with no VRM heatsink. Might have to buy some to make the motherboard last as long as possible.


----------



## WhiteSnake91

waiting on the Zalman 9500 blue LED cpu cooler to come in and I'm going to push this cpu to 3.8ghz and it should be MUCH more quiet than the stock fan. The temps on the stock fan isn't even bad either, it would handle 3.8ghz, since that's pretty much what the 1100t turbo boosted to anyway, and that's what the Phenom x4 980 came at anyway. I just want something that doesn't sound like a leafblower mixed with a fish tank lol.

It was used when I got it but had only ever been run on the stock clocks, probably 24-7 in a server, and, the fan is probably just wearing out after all these years.

I'll update on the temps when the new cooler comes in









I was having high ram usage at desktop with Win 8.1 but either turning off superfetch/prefetch or updating the GPU drivers to Omega fixed it. Used to use 3.6gb or so, now it uses 1-2gb, much improved. Some memory leak somewhere, I updated all the drivers too. Was so frustrating I was about to go back to Win 7

Feeling better with alot more breathing room too, got an old school WD Enterprise RE2 500gb 7200rpm to chunk games on for only 20 bucks lol.


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It just blows my mind that I am able to score almost identical numbers with a lower clock speed on this x6????
> 
> I know I posted above, but just look closely again....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3654067
> 
> The physics score, AND combined scores are almost identical with HTT off. Your GPU is clocked lower obviously, but 3dmark does a good job of representing GPU VS CPU performance independently.
> 
> What's more confusing, is that an FX83** at 4.4GHz doesn't do nearly as good as an i7 with HTT enabled, and marginally better than i5 (or i7 with HTT off), at the same clock speeds, meaning that the test itself doesn't seem to favor AMD at all.... and the proof is, look below at how poorly an FX8*** does on the combined score @ 4.4GHz....
> 
> It looks like 3dmark uses threads for the physics test, and cores for the combined test.....
> Found this result after a quick search.... many other results tell the same story.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3477099
> 
> I have also been comparing my in game FPS results with other results people have posted in various forums, and there is no doubt in my mind that the intels absolutely dominate when using multiple GPU's, but in single GPU setups, even with top of the line GPU's, these thubans do just fine.
> 
> If you are strictly gaming and performing general tasks on your system, and are also only using 1 high end GPU, or 2 low-mid range GPU's, the x6 will still do an excellent job, so long as you have it clocked as high as it will go! And that's what we do here anyways right??


8957 physics score with a 4,16 ghz /3,2 Ghz NB

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5443772?

Edit

4,2 Ghz / NB 3,1 Ghz physics socre 9063









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5445157?

I have a huge bottleneck with my 670 , even when is at 1332 Mhz core


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> 8957 physics score with a 4,16 ghz /3,2 Ghz NB
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5443772?
> 
> Edit
> 
> 4,2 Ghz / NB 3,1 Ghz physics socre 9063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5445157?
> 
> I have a huge bottleneck with my 670 , even when is at 1332 Mhz core


Nice thuban









What's the RAM speed and timings? 1T or 2T? trfc ns?
Voltages?

Very curious....

I'm running 4.05, 2.9 NB DDR3 1540MHz CL8-8-8-21-29 1T 300ns, stable as a dinner table

Pulling about 87**+ in Firestrike physics right now...

I've done 4.25GHz runs for 9,000, but not stable... temps are too out of hand for the 1.6v I need to get it there.


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Nice thuban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the RAM speed and timings? 1T or 2T? trfc ns?
> Voltages?
> 
> Very curious....
> 
> I'm running 4.05, 2.9 NB DDR3 1540MHz CL8-8-8-21-29 1T 300ns, stable as a dinner table
> 
> Pulling about 87**+ in Firestrike physics right now...
> 
> I've done 4.25GHz runs for 9,000, but not stable... temps are too out of hand for the 1.6v I need to get it there.


These are my settings to 4ghz

CPU ratio 12,5
FSB 320
NB 3,2 Ghz
HTlink 1.92 Ghz
Memory 1705 Mhz 8-9-8-20-22 160ns
CPU Load line calibration (LLC) ultrahigh
CPU/NB LLC High
CPU current capability 130%
CPU/NB current .... 120%
VRM spread spectrum ENABLED ( *Disabled don't even boot*)
CPU 1,43 V
CPU/NB 1,35 V
VRAM 1,57V

One important thing , with these settings if NB is lower than 2,8 ghz doesn't boot, don't know why

To 4,16 Ghz

CPU multiplier 13
VCPU i dont remenber exactly but i think it were 1,48V or 1,49 ( sorry)


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> These are my settings to 4ghz
> 
> CPU ratio 12,5
> FSB 320
> NB 3,2 Ghz
> HTlink 1.92 Ghz
> Memory 1705 Mhz 8-9-8-20-22 160ns
> CPU Load line calibration (LLC) ultrahigh
> CPU/NB LLC High
> CPU current capability 130%
> CPU/NB current .... 120%
> VRM spread spectrum ENABLED ( *Disabled don't even boot*)
> CPU 1,43 V
> CPU/NB 1,35 V
> VRAM 1,57V
> 
> One important thing , with these settings if NB is lower than 2,8 ghz doesn't boot, don't know why
> 
> To 4,16 Ghz
> 
> CPU multiplier 13
> VCPU i dont remenber exactly but i think it were 1,48V or 1,49 ( sorry)


I may try this, but i strongly doubt i'll get it to boot lol.

I don't understand the percentages you have up there though? cpu current and cpu/nb current. I know i have LLC turned off on mine.

Edited: Tested and My system won't touch 320 fsb nor 1.35 cpu/nb voltage. lol. not happening.


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> I may try this, but i strongly doubt i'll get it to boot lol.
> 
> I don't understand the percentages you have up there though? cpu current and cpu/nb current. I know i have LLC turned off on mine.


Maybe you dont have these options, turn on LLC and good luck:thumb:


----------



## Agent Smith1984

My board doesn't want anything to do with 320 FSB, lol, 300 yes, but.....

Makes me want to get a sabertooth or a crosshair









Oh..... and a better water cooler. It is winter though, I may run some flex pipe from my intake to the window and see how 30F ambient temp does on my radiator. LOL


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> My board doesn't want anything to do with 320 FSB, lol, 300 yes, but.....
> 
> Makes me want to get a sabertooth or a crosshair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..... and a better water cooler. It is winter though, I may run some flex pipe from my intake to the window and see how 30F ambient temp does on my radiator. LOL


Just watch out for condensation haha


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*
> 
> Just watch out for condensation haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*
> 
> Just watch out for condensation haha


Well, I did it... had my ambient temps at 30F, and CPU load was around 40C with 1.65v!

Was able to boot into Windows at 4.5GHz, and benchmark at 4.4GHz, can't find my damn scores on 3dmark after the crash at 4.5 though....

Was breaking 9k on phsyics, and 4700 in combined test. FX8*/i5 crusher at those speeds!!!!

I need some chilled water on this thing so bad......... This chip is a pimp after 4.3 GHz...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*
> 
> Just watch out for condensation haha
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*
> 
> Just watch out for condensation haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I did it... had my ambient temps at 30F, and CPU load was around 40C with 1.65v!
> 
> Was able to boot into Windows at 4.5GHz, and benchmark at 4.4GHz, can't find my damn scores on 3dmark after the crash at 4.5 though....
> 
> Was breaking 9k on phsyics, and 4700 in combined test. FX8*/i5 crusher at those speeds!!!!
> 
> I need some chilled water on this thing so bad......... This chip is a pimp after 4.3 GHz...
Click to expand...

I cheated and used a 960T custom loop 40F ambients 4.7ghz

[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5822623


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I cheated and used a 960T custom loop 40F ambients 4.7ghz
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5822623


THat's one hell of a thuban right there buddy.
Amazing how strong those CPU's are when cranked up,..... look at similar vishera on firestrike results base and you can clearly see that clocks for clock, the true 6 cores is a more efficient arch than the current 4 module (which I guess is around 80% the efficiency of the k10.5 usually....
Also, look at the combined score...... That chip crushes a devil's canyon at the same speed in that test.... I understand it's just a bench, but that bench is supposed to give a good idea of how our system performs in today's time, and absed on those numbers, I'd say pretty damn good.

You want to sell that chip???








I'm stuck on AM3 boa4rd, andsee no ned to go am3+, my chip won't get past 4.2 that I can tell.... even on water.... I could probably land a nice 4.4-4.5 stable on that thing and give my boy the 1090T I'm using now... LMK!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

I don't know that I have seen one better . It was running at 4.7 for a couple hours last night at less than 1.5 volts , passing every bench I tried. Never went over 30 c on the custom loop either. The vrms on the motherboard were cool, but under load I could feel them vibrating when I touched the heatsink lol.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't know that I have seen one better . It was running at 4.7 for a couple hours last night at less than 1.5 volts , passing every bench I tried. Never went over 30 c on the custom loop either. The vrms on the motherboard were cool, but under load I could feel them vibrating when I touched the heatsink lol.


Dayyyuuummmm!
Seriously, you want to let go of that thing or what?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> THat's one hell of a thuban right there buddy.
> Amazing how strong those CPU's are when cranked up,..... look at similar vishera on firestrike results base and you can clearly see that clocks for clock, the true 6 cores is a more efficient arch than the current 4 module (which I guess is around 80% the efficiency of the k10.5 usually....
> Also, look at the combined score...... That chip crushes a devil's canyon at the same speed in that test.... I understand it's just a bench, but that bench is supposed to give a good idea of how our system performs in today's time, and absed on those numbers, I'd say pretty damn good.


I don't really understand the Firestrike/3DMark scores. But to me it seems the Physics score is the only thing really related to the CPU and Physics isn't the only important thing for a CPU is it? That being said the Phenom II X6 at 4.7GHz has a Physics score that is basically equal to an FX 8-Core clocked at similar speeds. Phenom II X6 are great CPUs but 4.7GHz seems like a really rare OC so 4GHz-4.3GHz sound more doable in general. Additionally benchmarks is fun with the numbers but there are too many variables that can change the final number. I can see an 8350 @4.8GHz with a Physic score that is like 102XX while another case a 5GHz 8350 with a 9XXX Physics score. At the end the high physics score for the Phenom II X6 can only be an example of how it will perform better than an FX CPU in physics related tasks (an example not a good idea). For a good idea we need various different numbers from different benchmarks and various builds. One 'real use' for me is gaming. Comparing an FX-8 Core at similar speeds with an Phenom II X6 1090T they seem to get very similar FPS in some games. I say this a lot for people thinking of upgrading to a AMD FX series CPU from a Phenom II X6. I don't see the point of upgrading at all. Difference is enough to call an FX 8-Core an upgrade but doesn't seem that much of an upgrade if you are thinking clock vs clock. If the user is willing to overclock and if they hit chip/oc lottery than that Phenom X6 will be a keeper. What I really want to know is how much power a Phenom X6 would use at 4.7GHz or with voltages near 1.5V compared to a FX 8-Core. How hot is it, etc. Kind of like how it's named a 1605T compared to a 1100T. Makes it feel like the name is directly related to how high the chip can clock.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't know that I have seen one better . It was running at 4.7 for a couple hours last night at less than 1.5 volts , passing every bench I tried. Never went over 30 c on the custom loop either. The vrms on the motherboard were cool, but under load I could feel them vibrating when I touched the heatsink lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Dayyyuuummmm!
> Seriously, you want to let go of that thing or what?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> THat's one hell of a thuban right there buddy.
> Amazing how strong those CPU's are when cranked up,..... look at similar vishera on firestrike results base and you can clearly see that clocks for clock, the true 6 cores is a more efficient arch than the current 4 module (which I guess is around 80% the efficiency of the k10.5 usually....
> Also, look at the combined score...... That chip crushes a devil's canyon at the same speed in that test.... I understand it's just a bench, but that bench is supposed to give a good idea of how our system performs in today's time, and absed on those numbers, I'd say pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really understand the Firestrike/3DMark scores. But to me it seems the Physics score is the only thing really related to the CPU and Physics isn't the only important thing for a CPU is it? That being said the Phenom II X6 at 4.7GHz has a Physics score that is basically equal to an FX 8-Core clocked at similar speeds. Phenom II X6 are great CPUs but 4.7GHz seems like a really rare OC so 4GHz-4.3GHz sound more doable in general. Additionally benchmarks is fun with the numbers but there are too many variables that can change the final number. I can see an 8350 @4.8GHz with a Physic score that is like 102XX while another case a 5GHz 8350 with a 9XXX Physics score. At the end the high physics score for the Phenom II X6 can only be an example of how it will perform better than an FX CPU in physics related tasks (an example not a good idea). For a good idea we need various different numbers from different benchmarks and various builds. One 'real use' for me is gaming. Comparing an FX-8 Core at similar speeds with an Phenom II X6 1090T they seem to get very similar FPS in some games. I say this a lot for people thinking of upgrading to a AMD FX series CPU from a Phenom II X6. I don't see the point of upgrading at all. Difference is enough to call an FX 8-Core an upgrade but doesn't seem that much of an upgrade if you are thinking clock vs clock. If the user is willing to overclock and if they hit chip/oc lottery than that Phenom X6 will be a keeper. What I really want to know is how much power a Phenom X6 would use at 4.7GHz or with voltages near 1.5V compared to a FX 8-Core. How hot is it, etc. Kind of like how it's named a 1605T compared to a 1100T. Makes it feel like the name is directly related to how high the chip can clock.
Click to expand...

The FX 8 cores are better at just about everything than the X6's , and quick as lightning in the desktop environment when paired with good ram and an SSD. That being said, there are a few instances that they can keep up with the Vishera's because of the way a particular benchmark is weighted , firestrike seems to be one of them.

Something to ponder

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020922


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The FX 8 cores are better at just about everything than the X6's , and quick as lightning in the desktop environment when paired with good ram and an SSD. That being said, there are a few instances that they can keep up with the Vishera's because of the way a particular benchmark is weighted , firestrike seems to be one of them.
> 
> Something to ponder
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020922


It's not even the physics score that's impressive ( I mean it is...) but the combined score that really looks good....
Combined scores for thuban's are in line with intel i5's and i7's (using actual cores for this test I assume), whereas Vishera seems to post really low combined scores.... not sure why Firestrike likes the thuban so much. Wish it were an indication of all current gaming situations. but the reality is, benchmarks can put a lot of hardware on a level playing field, whereas all the crappy game ports we get now cause a given title to excel on one system, and stutter like crazy on another....


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It's not even the physics score that's impressive ( I mean it is...) but the combined score that really looks good....
> Combined scores for thuban's are in line with intel i5's and i7's (using actual cores for this test I assume), whereas Vishera seems to post really low combined scores.... not sure why Firestrike likes the thuban so much. Wish it were an indication of all current gaming situations. but the reality is, benchmarks can put a lot of hardware on a level playing field, whereas all the crappy game ports we get now cause a given title to excel on one system, and stutter like crazy on another....


That's the thing how is the combine score made? Is it just a combination of the Physics, 3DMark, Graphics? Is there no way to block crossfire/sli results when searching for 3DMark/Firestrike scores? At the end benchmarks is just numbers that show potential. If the available software doesn't utilize the potential power in the hardware (Phenom II X6 in this situation) than it doesn't matter that the X hardware gets better benchmark numbers. Benchmark suites like this provide arbitrary numbers with only a general name. Now benchmarks for custom work loads (compression, rendering, adobe suite, converting, etc) on the other hand provide numbers that show directly how a X hardware will perform in what task. It makes even less sense to think of the combined score to call one better, at least for me, because I have no idea how they get the final score. For example a FX 8350 (5.4GHz) + R9 290X (1180MHz/1500MHz) has a lower combine score than the Phenom II X6 1605T (4.7GHZ) + R9 290X (1080MHz/1250MHz). The 8350 has a higher Physics score but a lower 3DMark and Graphics score. The thing is both builds have a single 290X and the FX 8350 has the higher clocked R9 290X. That should lead to a higher Graphics score and probably a higher 3DMark score but it doesn't. My guess is that maybe the 290X in the 8350 build throttled or the frequency was running lower than the supposed 1180MHz Core and 1500MHz Memory during the benchmark or that the Phenom X6 build could have a 3DMark boost option enabled in the BIOS (if available). In this case hardware is not on an even playing field because one wasn't operating at 100%. If graphics score and 3DMark score is related in anyway than having less Graphics score will probably lead to a smaller 3DMark score. This is why I only compare benchmarks done by the same person at one sit/testing because that way the setup and numbers can be made sure everything is working fine.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It's not even the physics score that's impressive ( I mean it is...) but the combined score that really looks good....
> Combined scores for thuban's are in line with intel i5's and i7's (using actual cores for this test I assume), whereas Vishera seems to post really low combined scores.... not sure why Firestrike likes the thuban so much. Wish it were an indication of all current gaming situations. but the reality is, benchmarks can put a lot of hardware on a level playing field, whereas all the crappy game ports we get now cause a given title to excel on one system, and stutter like crazy on another....
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing how is the combine score made? Is it just a combination of the Physics, 3DMark, Graphics? Is there no way to block crossfire/sli results when searching for 3DMark/Firestrike scores? At the end benchmarks is just numbers that show potential. If the available software doesn't utilize the potential power in the hardware (Phenom II X6 in this situation) than it doesn't matter that the X hardware gets better benchmark numbers. Benchmark suites like this provide arbitrary numbers with only a general name. Now benchmarks for custom work loads (compression, rendering, adobe suite, converting, etc) on the other hand provide numbers that show directly how a X hardware will perform in what task. It makes even less sense to think of the combined score to call one better, at least for me, because I have no idea how they get the final score. For example a FX 8350 (5.4GHz) + R9 290X (1180MHz/1500MHz) has a lower combine score than the Phenom II X6 1605T (4.7GHZ) + R9 290X (1080MHz/1250MHz). The 8350 has a higher Physics score but a lower 3DMark and Graphics score. The thing is both builds have a single 290X and the FX 8350 has the higher clocked R9 290X. That should lead to a higher Graphics score and probably a higher 3DMark score but it doesn't. My guess is that maybe the 290X in the 8350 build throttled or the frequency was running lower than the supposed 1180MHz Core and 1500MHz Memory during the benchmark or that the Phenom X6 build could have a 3DMark boost option enabled in the BIOS (if available). In this case hardware is not on an even playing field because one wasn't operating at 100%. If graphics score and 3DMark score is related in anyway than having less Graphics score will probably lead to a smaller 3DMark score. This is why I only compare benchmarks done by the same person at one sit/testing because that way the setup and numbers can be made sure everything is working fine.
Click to expand...

This is what the gpu/cpu usage is during the combined portion of Firestrike benchmark with a 1045T @ 4.3ghz pushing a 780Ti classified.



I've got Thubans in my benching rigs at the moment or i would compare, any volunteers with a Vishera want to provide a similar screen shot??

Results fwiw http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4031010


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This is what the gpu/cpu usage is during the combined portion of Firestrike benchmark with a 1045T @ 4.3ghz pushing a 780Ti classified.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Thubans in my benching rigs at the moment or i would compare, any volunteers with a Vishera want to provide a similar screen shot??
> 
> Results fwiw http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4031010


Just another impressive example!
I will say though, with the 780ti, your combined score looks a little low, but that may be because the score was taken with all of the background monitoring apps running. Those always seem to affect my physics/combined scores.

Here is my 1090T at 4.2 with 290 @ 1150/1500
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3654067


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This is what the gpu/cpu usage is during the combined portion of Firestrike benchmark with a 1045T @ 4.3ghz pushing a 780Ti classified.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Thubans in my benching rigs at the moment or i would compare, any volunteers with a Vishera want to provide a similar screen shot??
> 
> Results fwiw http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4031010
> 
> 
> 
> Just another impressive example!
> I will say though, with the 780ti, your combined score looks a little low, but that may be because the score was taken with all of the background monitoring apps running. Those always seem to affect my physics/combined scores.
> 
> Here is my 1090T at 4.2 with 290 @ 1150/1500
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3654067
Click to expand...

The board is forcing me to run low HT link and NB speeds , haven't figured out how to get around that yet. I can't seem to manage over a 320 FSB on the CHV-Z either - whereas I was getting 335 on my old MSI 790FX GD-70 motherboard. Probably due to my lack of experience with the ASUS, but it's annoying


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The board is forcing me to run low HT link and NB speeds , haven't figured out how to get around that yet. I can't seem to manage over a 320 FSB on the CHV-Z either - whereas I was getting 335 on my old MSI 790FX GD-70 motherboard. Probably due to my lack of experience with the ASUS, but it's annoying


FYI, the most common maximum FSB speeds on that board achievable by reviewers was right at 320MHz.....
You are right at it's capacity. Most 990 boards cap between 290 and 300. That 790 you had do 335 is insane though!
Maybe some NB (not CPU-NB) voltage will give it some old school love though! lol









From my research and experience, you ALWAYS want HT to be as close to 2000 as possible. I have recorded performance degridation at anything over 2160MHz on HT.
NB seems to perform best up high, but not too high, depending on the core speed. I have witnessed the gains scale directly with the core (and somewhat with the RAM also).

For example:

If you are topping out at 4GHz on the CPU, you don't want the NB less than 2600MHz, but also don't want it much over 2800MHz, as you will see a performance hit past that....
However, if you can run the CPU at 4.2, then it may like 2900-3000, so on and so forth.

You probably know all this already, but just some friendly tips from somebody who spent A LOT of time tinkering with their thuban... lol
Though maybe not as much you still, cause you look to have some damn good samples there.

I want to buy one of those 4.4GHz+ capable chips from you man.....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The board is forcing me to run low HT link and NB speeds , haven't figured out how to get around that yet. I can't seem to manage over a 320 FSB on the CHV-Z either - whereas I was getting 335 on my old MSI 790FX GD-70 motherboard. Probably due to my lack of experience with the ASUS, but it's annoying
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the most common maximum FSB speeds on that board achievable by reviewers was right at 320MHz.....
> You are right at it's capacity. Most 990 boards cap between 290 and 300. That 790 you had do 335 is insane though!
> Maybe some NB (not CPU-NB) voltage will give it some old school love though! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my research and experience, you ALWAYS want HT to be as close to 2000 as possible. I have recorded performance degridation at anything over 2160MHz on HT.
> NB seems to perform best up high, but not too high, depending on the core speed. I have witnessed the gains scale directly with the core (and somewhat with the RAM also).
> 
> For example:
> 
> If you are topping out at 4GHz on the CPU, you don't want the NB less than 2600MHz, but also don't want it much over 2800MHz, as you will see a performance hit past that....
> However, if you can run the CPU at 4.2, then it may like 2900-3000, so on and so forth.
> 
> You probably know all this already, but just some friendly tips from somebody who spent A LOT of time tinkering with their thuban... lol
> Though maybe not as much you still, cause you look to have some damn good samples there.
> 
> I want to buy one of those 4.4GHz+ capable chips from you man.....
Click to expand...

My best 790FX GD-70 hit 376 on the FSB .... embarrassingly, it was done just by selecting the " max fsb" option in bios and the board automatically set it to that









Sadly , that is the one that broke something in the socket area after supporting the weight of a large HSF for a couple years.









I've hit 360 on the others that I have, but I thought I would do better on the CHV-Z.... oh well I'll put the 1045 under the custom loop on a GD70 one of these days and see what she has.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

You are hording all these gold bin thubans like classic cars over there man.
Give me a price and an email address!!! lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You are hording all these gold bin thubans like classic cars over there man.
> Give me a price and an email address!!! lol


The 2- 960T's I ordered the same day , both have run 4.7ghz + as an X6
The 1045T I bought from TD it's ran benches at 4.4+ on air cooling
965BE C3 that will prime at 4.2ghz on stock voltage and air cooling (1.36V) on a board without an llc function....
Also have an 840 phII that has hit 4613mhz on a stock cooler.... . http://hwbot.org/submission/2319460_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_840_4613.9_mhz amazing to me
The thing is, those are literally the last 5 AM3 chips that I bought.

Found a bus picture


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 2- 960T's I ordered the same day , both have run 4.7ghz + as an X6
> The 1045T I bought from TD it's ran benches at 4.4+ on air cooling
> 965BE C3 that will prime at 4.2ghz on stock voltage and air cooling (1.36V) on a board without an llc function....
> Also have an 840 phII that has hit 4613mhz on a stock cooler.... . http://hwbot.org/submission/2319460_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_840_4613.9_mhz amazing to me
> The thing is, those are literally the last 5 AM3 chips that I bought.
> 
> Found a bus picture


Urban translation:
Thanks bruh bruh, but these big boy thubans ain't fo sale right now


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I don't really understand the Firestrike/3DMark scores. But to me it seems the Physics score is the only thing really related to the CPU and Physics isn't the only important thing for a CPU is it? That being said the Phenom II X6 at 4.7GHz has a Physics score that is basically equal to an FX 8-Core clocked at similar speeds. Phenom II X6 are great CPUs but 4.7GHz seems like a really rare OC so 4GHz-4.3GHz sound more doable in general. Additionally benchmarks is fun with the numbers but there are too many variables that can change the final number. I can see an 8350 @4.8GHz with a Physic score that is like 102XX while another case a 5GHz 8350 with a 9XXX Physics score. At the end the high physics score for the Phenom II X6 can only be an example of how it will perform better than an FX CPU in physics related tasks (an example not a good idea). For a good idea we need various different numbers from different benchmarks and various builds. One 'real use' for me is gaming. Comparing an FX-8 Core at similar speeds with an Phenom II X6 1090T they seem to get very similar FPS in some games. I say this a lot for people thinking of upgrading to a AMD FX series CPU from a Phenom II X6. I don't see the point of upgrading at all. Difference is enough to call an FX 8-Core an upgrade but doesn't seem that much of an upgrade if you are thinking clock vs clock. If the user is willing to overclock and if they hit chip/oc lottery than that Phenom X6 will be a keeper. What I really want to know is how much power a Phenom X6 would use at 4.7GHz or with voltages near 1.5V compared to a FX 8-Core. How hot is it, etc. Kind of like how it's named a 1605T compared to a 1100T. Makes it feel like the name is directly related to how high the chip can clock.


I have a 1605T. It runs stable at 4.0 GHz stable. It was easy to get there despite it having a locked multiplier. The machine is intact but not being used at the moment.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> THat's one hell of a thuban right there buddy.
> Amazing how strong those CPU's are when cranked up,..... look at similar vishera on firestrike results base and you can clearly see that clocks for clock, the true 6 cores is a more efficient arch than the current 4 module (which I guess is around 80% the efficiency of the k10.5 usually....
> Also, look at the combined score...... That chip crushes a devil's canyon at the same speed in that test.... I understand it's just a bench, but that bench is supposed to give a good idea of how our system performs in today's time, and absed on those numbers, I'd say pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really understand the Firestrike/3DMark scores. But to me it seems the Physics score is the only thing really related to the CPU and Physics isn't the only important thing for a CPU is it? That being said the Phenom II X6 at 4.7GHz has a Physics score that is basically equal to an FX 8-Core clocked at similar speeds. Phenom II X6 are great CPUs but 4.7GHz seems like a really rare OC so 4GHz-4.3GHz sound more doable in general. Additionally benchmarks is fun with the numbers but there are too many variables that can change the final number. I can see an 8350 @4.8GHz with a Physic score that is like 102XX while another case a 5GHz 8350 with a 9XXX Physics score. At the end the high physics score for the Phenom II X6 can only be an example of how it will perform better than an FX CPU in physics related tasks (an example not a good idea). For a good idea we need various different numbers from different benchmarks and various builds. One 'real use' for me is gaming. Comparing an FX-8 Core at similar speeds with an Phenom II X6 1090T they seem to get very similar FPS in some games. I say this a lot for people thinking of upgrading to a AMD FX series CPU from a Phenom II X6. I don't see the point of upgrading at all. Difference is enough to call an FX 8-Core an upgrade but doesn't seem that much of an upgrade if you are thinking clock vs clock. If the user is willing to overclock and if they hit chip/oc lottery than that Phenom X6 will be a keeper. What I really want to know is how *much power a Phenom X6 would use at 4.7GHz or with voltages near 1.5V* compared to a FX 8-Core. How hot is it, etc. Kind of like how it's named a 1605T compared to a 1100T. Makes it feel like the name is directly related to how high the chip can clock.
Click to expand...

Well the X6 1045 is pulling about 300 watts from the wall running prime 95 at 4.2 ghz at 1.5 volts. 780Ti is idling 1 ssd 1 hdd 1 dvd 5 fans and a AIO water cooler. Not sure what the Vishera wil do at that clockpeed, i'll let you know when I put it back in this rig.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have a 1605T. It runs stable at 4.0 GHz stable. It was easy to get there despite it having a locked multiplier. The machine is intact but not being used at the moment.


Yeah I have a 1055T that is OCed to 3.8GHz on a ECS motherboard with crappy power delivery design. If I were to put that into my CHVF-Z I bet I could reach 4GHz and maybe a little more with better cooling than the 120mm AiO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Well the X6 1045 is pulling about 300 watts from the wall running prime 95 at 4.2 ghz at 1.5 volts. 780Ti is idling 1 ssd 1 hdd 1 dvd 5 fans and a AIO water cooler. Not sure what the Vishera wil do at that clockpeed, i'll let you know when I put it back in this rig.


Thanks for the info. I have both a 1055T and FX 8350 that I could technically try to get these power usage numbers and benchmarks, but I don't have the tools/software to actually get a measurement of how much power they use. Additionally I'm less willing to take one CPU out back and forth to compare two things. Only if my 1055T had a better motherboard. A FX 9590 seems to get a power draw a little over 300W (328W to be exact from Xbit) The FX 9590 probably uses around 1.5V so temps seem to be kind of similar with similar voltage settings.


----------



## VirtualNinja

Hello all bit late to this party, I have the 95w version and I do have a question about what is a safe 24/7 OC voltage & whats the upper limit for short runs . I have previously overclocked the CPU on a MSI 790FX-GD70 reaching 4.13GHz at 1.488v cooled with a CM 212+. temps seem OK but I can throw a bigger cooler at it if it's really needed.



I have now upgraded the motherboard to a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 so I'm looking at seeing what this can do.

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## 033Y5

running my 1045t for a few weeks while i lap my fx8350 and one of my raystorm blocks and managed this for gaming profile so far 

and this is as high as i can go for validation so far http://valid.canardpc.com/r16gfz

so the question is can i keep pushing vcore to 1.6v to 1.65v as long as temps are good (for that validation i never had any temps over 35ish)


----------



## greasemonky89

so its safe to say that the 1055t is a hell of a upgrade to my 720be? esp since im starting to bottleneck my gtx970 crazy in bf4. reason i ask is cause these are way cheaper then the 1090t or 1100t.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> running my 1045t for a few weeks while i lap my fx8350 and one of my raystorm blocks and managed this for gaming profile so far
> 
> and this is as high as i can go for validation so far http://valid.canardpc.com/r16gfz
> 
> so the question is can i keep pushing vcore to 1.6v to 1.65v as long as temps are good (for that validation i never had any temps over 35ish)


You can push it that high if you'd like but it's quite possible you could damage the processor.

I think the limits are more around 1.5V. Also you can damage your chip by overvolting it even if it was under water and stayed cool.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> so its safe to say that the 1055t is a hell of a upgrade to my 720be? esp since im starting to bottleneck my gtx970 crazy in bf4. reason i ask is cause these are way cheaper then the 1090t or 1100t.


How much cheaper?

They can be a little harder to get to 4gz than the 1090/1100, but they were great value back in the day.

Also do you have a decent motherboard? It would be nice to overclock the 1055T if you get one.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> so its safe to say that the 1055t is a hell of a upgrade to my 720be? esp since im starting to bottleneck my gtx970 crazy in bf4. reason i ask is cause these are way cheaper then the 1090t or 1100t.
> 
> 
> 
> How much cheaper?
> 
> They can be a little harder to get to 4gz than the 1090/1100, but they were great value back in the day.
> 
> Also do you have a decent motherboard? It would be nice to overclock the 1055T if you get one.
Click to expand...

My current mobo is a am3 board actually its a gigabyte gama790fxtud5p. Well ebay prices of the 1090t and 1100t are crazy anywhere from 145 -175 thats fx range but also new board for me. I wanna stay am3 until amd decide what platform its going to build upon. The 1055t is cheaper around 75-95 on ebay.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> My current mobo is a am3 board actually its a gigabyte gama790fxtud5p. Well ebay prices of the 1090t and 1100t are crazy anywhere from 145 -175 thats fx range but also new board for me. I wanna stay am3 until amd decide what platform its going to build upon. The 1055t is cheaper around 75-95 on ebay.


perfect, motherboard is a decent looking 8 phase, should handle the overclock fine.

At those prices you are way better off going the 1055T route, even if you can only get 3.8ghz, it will be a pretty good performer.

1090T/1100T's for $150+ seems ridiculous.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I sold my 1090T and 890-UD5 together for $110 right here on OCN....

I could of ebayed the chip alone for $150, and don't get me wrong, it was a great chip, but I didn't feel right selling a 5 year old CPU for that much... Especially not one that I had OC'd heavily on high voltage for so long.

The reason why they can still fetch $150 is because anyone on AM3 can get an x6 and in reality, have FX8 performance as long as they are overclocking to thuban's typical 4GHz mark.....

It took a solid 4.5GHz on my FX-8300 to surpass the benchmark numbers I was getting on my x6 @ 4GHz.
Mind you, those are benchmarks, but it still says a lot for the old x6, and how ahead of it's time it really was.

If you can score the 1055 for a decent price, then go for it....
I might also suggest the CPU/MOBO combo in my rig that ran me a cool $175 total.....


----------



## Mordydd91

Hello I need help with my oc
I have ma78gm-s2hp motherboard
And amd phenom ii x6 1055t 95w
4x2 gb ram ddr2
And i can't get over 230 fsb
Pls help me


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> Hello I need help with my oc
> I have ma78gm-s2hp motherboard
> And amd phenom ii x6 1055t 95w
> 4x2 gb ram ddr2
> And i can't get over 230 fsb
> Pls help me


if you follow this link it will help people with helping you

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_30

what cpu cooler are you using?

what ram kit are you using? make/model, rated specs -speed/timings

can you post some screen shots of your bios settings?

after looking up what your board is you might not get very far with overclocking.
it looks like a 4+1 vrm and no heatsink so i wouldnt wanna risk overclocking on that board


----------



## Mordydd91

I am on the phone for 2 day away from my computer.
I will answer what I can :
1. Wind Trainer i-200 CPU cooler
2. DDR II 1066Mhz 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition Dual
G.SKILL 4096MB (2048MBX2) DDR2 800 CL5-5-5-15 - F2-6400CL5S-4GBNT
3.
This is the pic i have right now


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedathlonman*
> 
> Damn - I jinx'd my self a few short days ago - video card fan bearing decided to take a crapper. Guess it really is time for a new video card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


You could ofc just just water cool it


----------



## nukedathlonman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> You could ofc just just water cool it


I could have - but newer card uses less power and is out of the box faster then old card was overclocked... ;-)


----------



## Mordydd91

2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> if you follow this link it will help people with helping you
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_30
> 
> what cpu cooler are you using?
> 
> what ram kit are you using? make/model, rated specs -speed/timings
> 
> can you post some screen shots of your bios settings?
> 
> after looking up what your board is you might not get very far with overclocking.
> it looks like a 4+1 vrm and no heatsink so i wouldnt wanna risk overclocking on that board


I don't understand, I can't overclock?
What is it 4+1 vrm
I also have water cooling cpu, i don't worry about the temperature, I can handle it. Just tell me l how to do it please ..


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> 2.
> I don't understand, I can't overclock?
> What is it 4+1 vrm
> I also have water cooling cpu, i don't worry about the temperature, I can handle it. Just tell me l how to do it please ..




the area in the red box is the vrm's (voltage regulator module )yours is on the small side ( i'm not gonna say weak) and has no heatsink, they are gonna get hot when you start overclocking and needing to add voltage

me personally. would not feel comfortable overclocking on that board or giving advise to someone else on how to overclock on that board

i would recommend a motherboard with a good heatsinked 6+2 or even better 8+2 phase vrm with heatsinks

or if you dont wanna buy a new board you can get heatsinks from Enzotech to go on the vrm's and then add a fan blowing down on them


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 
> 
> the area in the red box is the vrm's (voltage regulator module )yours is on the small side ( i'm not gonna say weak) and has no heatsink, they are gonna get hot when you start overclocking and needing to add voltage
> 
> me personally. would not feel comfortable overclocking on that board or giving advise to someone else on how to overclock on that board
> 
> i would recommend a motherboard with a good heatsinked 6+2 or even better 8+2 phase vrm with heatsinks
> 
> or if you dont wanna buy a new board you can get heatsinks from Enzotech to go on the vrm's and then add a fan blowing down on them


Thanks for the fast response.
As I said my temp is very good under 30... My room is so coold so trust me it's fine. I will buy what you say..
Just help with this


----------



## 033Y5

put a fan blowing over your vrms, the fan from the stock amd cooler will work

do you have hwinfo64? if not can download from here http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
and post a screeen shot of your voltage id for cpu and cpu-nb


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







what are you using to test for stability?

currently what speed is your ram ? what make and model ram kit are you using?

what is the speed of your cpu-nb?

what is the speed of your ht link?


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> put a fan blowing over your vrms, the fan from the stock amd cooler will work
> 
> do you have hwinfo64? if not can download from here http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> and post a screeen shot of your voltage id for cpu and cpu-nb
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you using to test for stability?
> 
> currently what speed is your ram ? what make and model ram kit are you using?
> 
> what is the speed of your cpu-nb?
> 
> what is the speed of your ht link?


I am use occt for stability.
My ram speed is 920 ( iam correctly in 230 fsb)
G.SKILL 4096MB (2048MBX2) DDR2 800 CL5-5-5-15 - F2-6400CL5S-4GBNT
DDR II 1066Mhz 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition Dual


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> I am use occt for stability.
> My ram speed is 920 ( iam correctly in 230 fsb)
> G.SKILL 4096MB (2048MBX2) DDR2 800 CL5-5-5-15 - F2-6400CL5S-4GBNT
> DDR II 1066Mhz 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition Dual


i would remove one kit of ram
remove the gskill ram and leave the ocz ram , see if that helps

do you have the ram timings on auto or did you set them yourself? if on auto set the timings to what the sticker on your ram

what sort of problems do you get going over 230 fsb?


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> i would remove one kit of ram
> remove the gskill ram and leave the ocz ram , see if that helps
> 
> do you have the ram timings on auto or did you set them yourself? if on auto set the timings to what the sticker on your ram
> 
> what sort of problems do you get going over 230 fsb?


I didn't find how to change the ram timing, only the volt.

When I over 230 windows doesn't go up, (win10 64bit). After the logo of windows i get blue screen..


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So I just picked up a 1055T for $57 shipped for my wife's rig, cause the old FX-8300 I had for it was killed by the last crappy ASRock board I had it on....

I had a lot of experience with the 1090T and had it running at 4GHz (2.8GHz NB, and 1600MHz RAM), but that was all through multipliers.

I will be curious to see how this chip does with bus clocking. I am only going to shoot for something mild like 3.6-3.8 since she primarily just does homework and browsing, with some occasional angry birds and candy crush, lol.

I will be running it on an MSI 970 Gaming board, which based on cssorkinman's results on the 990 version (very similar) should get up pretty high on the bus speed.

I will probably start with 250 x 14.5 and go from there tweaking the RAM and NB since these chips seem to love NB increases.

Cooling will be thermaltake C5 air cooler, so that should hold up to around 1.475v or so.....


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> I didn't find how to change the ram timing, only the volt.
> 
> When I over 230 windows doesn't go up, (win10 64bit). After the logo of windows i get blue screen..


ram timings and other settings should be in bios - MB Intelligent Tweaker - dram config


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> ram timings and other settings should be in bios - MB Intelligent Tweaker - dram config


Yeh i know i don't have this option in my bios. Tomorrow I will send a pic of my bios and volt


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So I just picked up a 1055T for $57 shipped for my wife's rig, cause the old FX-8300 I had for it was killed by the last crappy ASRock board I had it on....
> 
> I had a lot of experience with the 1090T and had it running at 4GHz (2.8GHz NB, and 1600MHz RAM), but that was all through multipliers.
> 
> I will be curious to see how this chip does with bus clocking. I am only going to shoot for something mild like 3.6-3.8 since she primarily just does homework and browsing, with some occasional angry birds and candy crush, lol.
> 
> I will be running it on an MSI 970 Gaming board, which based on cssorkinman's results on the 990 version (very similar) should get up pretty high on the bus speed.
> 
> I will probably start with 250 x 14.5 and go from there tweaking the RAM and NB since these chips seem to love NB increases.
> 
> Cooling will be thermaltake C5 air cooler, so that should hold up to around 1.475v or so.....


Agent Smith we wanna see this speed outta that chip


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://valid.canardpc.com/r16gfz


j/k

@Mordydd91 is this your board ? if so it goes through most bios tabs including memory/ram settings tab
http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-780g-chipset-gigabyte-ma78gm-s2h-motherboard_676/4


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Agent Smith we wanna see this speed outta that chip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r16gfz
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> @Mordydd91 is this your board ? if so it goes through most bios tabs including memory/ram settings tab
> http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-780g-chipset-gigabyte-ma78gm-s2h-motherboard_676/4


I wish!

Hey, if I was running it in my Saber with my cooling, I could probably get in the 4.2+ range.....

And I still don't think 4.GHz is too big of a stretch on what I'll be using, but I just don't want to have to use too much voltage, and spend too much time tweaking a system that needs to hold up, and be issue free for the remainder of it's life.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I wish!
> 
> Hey, if I was running it in my Saber with my cooling, I could probably get in the 4.2+ range.....
> 
> And I still don't think 4.GHz is too big of a stretch on what I'll be using, but I just don't want to have to use too much voltage, and spend too much time tweaking a system that needs to hold up, and be issue free for the remainder of it's life.


use prime95 for stability i found intel burn test far to easy to pass and always failed prime95 after testing with ibt


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> use prime95 for stability i found intel burn test far to easy to pass and always failed prime95 after testing with ibt


That's a nice OC for that voltage!!!

Took 1.486v to get my 1090 to 4GHz, and 1.35v NB for 2.8GHz

Thuban loves low temps though, and at the time I had mine, I was just using a 120 AIO, which held it to about 54C

Looks like you are running some stout cooling.


----------



## nukedathlonman

Well, I'll put a little input here (but apparently my system should have failed catastrophically a very long time ago - Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 v1.1 with no heat sink on VRM and everything "done wrong" from what most people do in terms of PSU, voltages, etc).... Anyways, my case really wasn't optimized for water cooling - I originally put the rad in the back on the inside where the rear fan is just below the PSU. I have a bottom fanned PSU - I figured it should work fine. Nope - the heat of the rad and VRM made a ginormous heat trap over the VRM that the PSU couldn't clear. I moved the Rad to the fromt of the case in the 5.25" bays. This solved that problem, but the system temps overall where still warmer then I wanted to see. I ended up cutting out the grate around the fan mounts, and a small tab below to fit the water cooling lines, and used thin foam tape to create a seal between the rad and case and bolted the fan the rad through the case mounts (high pressure Noctuia fan pushing air through the rad). Both solve the heating problems, but the final solution of external rad mounting made everything super cool inside (because the heat from the CPU is being transferred directly outside the case) and allows the fans to run at slower speeds (making it a really quiet overclocked system).


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> put a fan blowing over your vrms, the fan from the stock amd cooler will work
> 
> do you have hwinfo64? if not can download from here http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> and post a screeen shot of your voltage id for cpu and cpu-nb
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you using to test for stability?
> 
> currently what speed is your ram ? what make and model ram kit are you using?
> 
> what is the speed of your cpu-nb?
> 
> what is the speed of your ht link?


Here is all I got for ya, just help me with that...










I am use occt for stability.
My ram speed is 920 ( iam correctly in 230 fsb)
G.SKILL 4096MB (2048MBX2) DDR2 800 CL5-5-5-15 - F2-6400CL5S-4GBNT
DDR II 1066Mhz 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition Dual


----------



## 033Y5

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> Here is all I got for ya, just help me with that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am use occt for stability.
> My ram speed is 920 ( iam correctly in 230 fsb)
> G.SKILL 4096MB (2048MBX2) DDR2 800 CL5-5-5-15 - F2-6400CL5S-4GBNT





DDR II 1066Mhz 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition Dual

Try with just the ocz ram and remove the g.skill ram

please you print sreen and paint or windows snipping tool for screen shots and in bios and a usb stick formatted to fat32 and press f12 to save bios screen shots


----------



## nukedathlonman

Quote:


> I am use occt for stability.


I used IntelBurnTest64 non-stop for a week straight to prove that the overclock was solid, the cooling system was up to snuff, and system stability was all good (it's quite the torture test).


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Try with just the ocz ram and remove the g.skill ram
> 
> please you print sreen and paint or windows snipping tool for screen shots and in bios and a usb stick formatted to fat32 and press f12 to save bios screen shots


And then what I need to do. And why do I need to remove them?
Also how to make it work with all the stick ram i have?


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> And then what I need to do. And why do I need to remove them?
> Also how to make it work with all the stick ram i have?


mixing rams kits are never a good idea due to different timings and latancy

your g.skill kit is rated for 800mhz and your ocz kit is rated 1066mhz so at your current fsb (230)and ram speed at 930mhz you have one kit overclocked and one kit underclocked.

to make life easier you want only the ocz ram in your board to allow you for room in adjusting your fsb higher

if you remove the g.skill ram can you boot to windows with the same overclock?


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> mixing rams kits are never a good idea due to different timings and latancy
> 
> your g.skill kit is rated for 800mhz and your ocz kit is rated 1066mhz so at your current fsb (230)and ram speed at 930mhz you have one kit overclocked and one kit underclocked.
> 
> to make life easier you want only the ocz ram in your board to allow you for room in adjusting your fsb higher
> 
> if you remove the g.skill ram can you boot to windows with the same overclock?


Yes i can, the windows i up even in 240 but after i start a movie or something i got that message


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> Yes i can, the windows i up even in 240 but after i start a movie or something i got that message


is this your ocz ram http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-8500-reaper-hpc-4gb-edition.html

if it is your ram kit set your ram timings to
5-5-5-18 -26-2t and 2.1v


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> is this your ocz ram http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-8500-reaper-hpc-4gb-edition.html
> 
> if it is your ram kit set your ram timings to
> 5-5-5-18 -26-2t and 2.1v


With the g. Skill?


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> With the g. Skill?


remove the g.skill ram


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> remove the g.skill ram


Pls pls pls edit the photos i don't know what to change exactly,
I don't know where is the vlot and the 26t2t


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> Pls pls pls edit the photos i don't know what to change exactly,
> I don't know where is the vlot and the 26t2t


in the yellow boxes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








just in case you didnt know
If you press 'ctrl+f1' on the main menu of the bios it will unlock the advanced features


----------



## Mordydd91

ki bought this instead of the old g. Skill
What do you think about it?

https://www.google.co.il/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2_2G.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwjnoZKew__KAhUJOJoKHSBOD2gQFggcMAA&usg=AFQjCNFZlsfQmuD6tG50UB_fBz2Elbop7Q&sig2=5HfjMokhqkcqxdtiBpMe2w


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> in the yellow boxes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just in case you didnt know
> If you press 'ctrl+f1' on the main menu of the bios it will unlock the advanced features


I bought this instead of the old g. Skill
What do you think about it?
https://www.google.co.il/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2_2G.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwjnoZKew__KAhUJOJoKHSBOD2gQFggcMAA&usg=AFQjCNFZlsfQmuD6tG50UB_fBz2Elbop7Q&sig2=5HfjMokhqkcqxdtiBpMe2w


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> I bought this instead of the old g. Skill
> What do you think about it?
> https://www.google.co.il/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2_2G.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwjnoZKew__KAhUJOJoKHSBOD2gQFggcMAA&usg=AFQjCNFZlsfQmuD6tG50UB_fBz2Elbop7Q&sig2=5HfjMokhqkcqxdtiBpMe2w


as long as you are only running one kit of ram it will help with overclocking

did you remove the g.skill ram ?
have you tried overclocking with just the ocz ram ?


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> as long as you are only running one kit of ram it will help with overclocking
> 
> did you remove the g.skill ram ?
> have you tried overclocking with just the ocz ram ?


I didn't try this i am not at home...
4 hours i will give you answer.
I need 8 gb to my computer, what to do?


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> I didn't try this i am not at home...
> 4 hours i will give you answer.
> I need 8 gb to my computer, what to do?


buy 2 x 4GB sticks


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> buy 2 x 4GB sticks


my motherboard don't support it....
4 equal sticks? Same mhz same gb same CL5-5-5-18?
This is going to work?


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> my motherboard don't support it....
> 4 equal sticks? Same mhz same gb same CL5-5-5-18?
> This is going to work?


if this is your motherboard http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2950#sp

specs say


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> if this is your motherboard http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2950#sp
> 
> specs say


So 4x4 i didnt know now I want 16 gb


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> So 4x4 i didnt know now I want 16 gb


2 x 4GB or if your board supports 2 x 8GB
2 sticks is easier for the memory controller to handle and can make overclocking easier then with 4 sticks


----------



## Mordydd91

sorry


----------



## Mordydd91

OK i will search for 2x4 on eBay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 2 x 4GB or if your board supports 2 x 8GB
> 2 sticks is easier for the memory controller to handle and can make overclocking easier then with 4 sticks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> is this your ocz ram http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-8500-reaper-hpc-4gb-edition.html
> 
> if it is your ram kit set your ram timings to
> 5-5-5-18 -26-2t and 2.1v


ok i did it now what ?
only the ocz.
what to do next?


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> OK i will search for 2x4 on eBay
> 
> ok i did it now what ?
> only the ocz.
> what to do next?


start from the start
turn turbo off and power saving features
boot to windows and check what hwinfo64 shows as your cpu vid and cpu-nb vid
go to bios set cpu and cpu-nb voltages
set ram to 800mhz and 5-5-5-18-26-2t
test for stability at stock speeds
if you pass up the fsb to 205 and retest for stability
if you fail the stabilty test then we need to find the problem at stock speeds


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> start from the start
> turn turbo off and power saving features
> boot to windows and check what hwinfo64 shows as your cpu vid and cpu-nb vid
> go to bios set cpu and cpu-nb voltages
> set ram to 800mhz and 5-5-5-18-26-2t
> test for stability at stock speeds
> if you pass up the fsb to 205 and retest for stability
> if you fail the stabilty test then we need to find the problem at stock speeds


How to test for stability?
And what to next if all is ok... Probably it work fine with fsb 230 i run occt in 230 with the 2 set of kit


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> How to test for stability?
> And what to next if all is ok... Probably it work fine with fsb 230 i run occt in 230 with the 2 set of kit


use prime95 small fft for half hour if no workers fails up fsb by 5 (200, 205, 210, 215) until you fail the test
when you fail you have a choice drop fsb back down 5 till you pass the test again or increase voltages
when you think you have found your max overclock and have passed half an hour or more of prime95 small fft test with prime95 blend test for as long as possible (6 hours plus should be ok, but really the longer the better )

what cpu speed are you aiming for ?


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> use prime95 small fft for half hour if no workers fails up fsb by 5 (200, 205, 210, 215) until you fail the test
> when you fail you have a choice drop fsb back down 5 till you pass the test again or increase voltages
> when you think you have found your max overclock and have passed half an hour or more of prime95 small fft test with prime95 blend test for as long as possible (6 hours plus should be ok, but really the longer the better )
> 
> what cpu speed are you aiming for ?


I don't know but i get 230 fsb easily.
I want 80 % of the maximum i can with the parts i have now


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> I don't know but i get 230 fsb easily.
> I want 80 % of the maximum i can with the parts i have now


just slowly push the fsb up till your not stable, testing with each fsb increase


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> start from the start
> turn turbo off and power saving features
> boot to windows and check what hwinfo64 shows as your cpu vid and cpu-nb vid
> go to bios set cpu and cpu-nb voltages
> set ram to 800mhz and 5-5-5-18-26-2t
> test for stability at stock speeds
> if you pass up the fsb to 205 and retest for stability
> if you fail the stabilty test then we need to find the problem at stock speeds


why set ram to 800 if it supports 1066 both the ram and the motherboard


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> start from the start
> turn turbo off and power saving features
> boot to windows and check what hwinfo64 shows as your cpu vid and cpu-nb vid
> go to bios set cpu and cpu-nb voltages
> set ram to 800mhz and 5-5-5-18-26-2t
> test for stability at stock speeds
> if you pass up the fsb to 205 and retest for stability
> if you fail the stabilty test then we need to find the problem at stock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> why set ram to 800 if it supports 1066 both the ram and the motherboard
Click to expand...

To give the ram the frequency headroom it needs to have when you start changing the FSB setting


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> To give the ram the frequency headroom it needs to have when you start changing the FSB setting


i don't understand pls explain ?
Also i can only change the multiplier of the ram 3.33 4 5 something like that
I can't set the mhz exactly


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> To give the ram the frequency headroom it needs to have when you start changing the FSB setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't understand pls explain ?
> Also i can only change the multiplier of the ram 3.33 4 5 something like that
> I can't set the mhz exactly
Click to expand...

If you have ram that is rated to run at cl 5 1066 mhz and you set the timings appropriately for a 1066 mhz clocking using a lower memory divider will give you the overclocking headroom you need when you start upping the FSB settings.
HT link speeds and NB speeds are also affected by increases in FSB. You may have to lower the mulitplier for those as well if they get to the point they limit stability.


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you have ram that is rated to run at cl 5 1066 mhz and you set the timings appropriately for a 1066 mhz clocking using a lower memory divider will give you the overclocking headroom you need when you start upping the FSB settings.
> HT link speeds and NB speeds are also affected by increases in FSB. You may have to lower the mulitplier for those as well if they get to the point they limit stability.


so how do I set it to 800mhz
If I didn't say to you before I say it again thank you very much, it not obvious. Thanks


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> To give the ram the frequency headroom it needs to have when you start changing the FSB setting


+1
thank you cssorkinman


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> so how do I set it to 800mhz
> If I didn't say to you before I say it again thank you very much, it not obvious. Thanks


what multi's do you have for ram can you list them
cant remember what options there are


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> +1
> thank you cssorkinman


so how do I change it to 800mhz?? Can someone add to Facebook or whatapp,it to slow..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you have ram that is rated to run at cl 5 1066 mhz and you set the timings appropriately for a 1066 mhz clocking using a lower memory divider will give you the overclocking headroom you need when you start upping the FSB settings.
> HT link speeds and NB speeds are also affected by increases in FSB. You may have to lower the mulitplier for those as well if they get to the point they limit stability.


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> what multi's do you have for ram can you list them
> cant remember what options there are


2
2.66
3.33
4
5.33


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> 2
> 2.66
> 3.33
> 4
> 5.33


do you have any ram multi's under 2 ( 1.66 or 1.33 )


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> do you have any ram multi's under 2 ( 1.66 or 1.33 )


no this is what i get
pls pls contact me in fast mesging app


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> no this is what i get
> pls pls contact me in fast mesging app


sorry i dont do facebook

what is your ram multi set to?


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> sorry i dont do facebook
> 
> what is your ram multi set to?


it must be a fater way to talk..... i do evreting
4 on 200 fsb right now =800


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> it must be a fater way to talk..... i do evreting
> 4 on 200 fsb right now =800


there you go 800mhz
no up fsb by 5 (205) and test like i said before
when you start getting close to 1066mhz ram speed drop to the next lower ram multi 3.33


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> there you go 800mhz
> no up fsb by 5 (205) and test like i said before
> when you start getting close to 1066mhz ram speed drop to the next lower ram multi 3.33


ok let you know in 30 minuts my fsb now is 220 =880
my next best is fsb =240 *3.33 (multi)=800
now all god
i didnt raise any volts all in the normal
cpu vid 1.3
cpu nb vid 1.150


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> there you go 800mhz
> no up fsb by 5 (205) and test like i said before
> when you start getting close to 1066mhz ram speed drop to the next lower ram multi 3.33


i test with 220 fsp all is going ok
i didnt raise any volts all in the normal
cpu vid 1.3
cpu nb vid 1.150
what do to now?


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> i test with 220 fsp all is going ok
> i didnt raise any volts all in the normal
> cpu vid 1.3
> cpu nb vid 1.150
> what do to now?


Keep upping fsb by 5 till your not stable


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Keep upping fsb by 5 till your not stable


ן stuck in 240 fsb 235 i fine
This is the stable value for me


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> ן stuck in 240 fsb 235 i fine
> This is the stable value for me


your cpu-nb and ht-link are both on auto - what options do you have for both ? does it give you a multi (x8, x9,x10)or tell you a frequency (1600mhz, 1800mhz, 2000mhz)?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> your cpu-nb and ht-link are both on auto - what options do you have for both ? does it give you a multi (x8, x9,x10)or tell you a frequency (1600mhz, 1800mhz, 2000mhz)?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes cpu - nb have multipler (10,9,8,7....)
Ht-link have frequency (2000mhz and under)


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> Yes cpu - nb have multipler (10,9,8,7....)
> Ht-link have frequency (2000mhz and under)


set fsb to 240 and lower cpu-nb by one (2160mhz) and ht-link by one (2160mhz)


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> set fsb to 240 and lower cpu-nb by one (2160mhz) and ht-link by one (2160mhz)[/quote
> No i can't the max is 2000 for the ht link
> And the nb only have multi ]
> so i cahnge the cpu-nb by one (2160mhz) V
> and set the ht-link to (2000mhz) x
> now runing stabilty test.. in this pint the windows start ..
> if all go fine what to do next?
> if not what do i need to change ?


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> set fsb to 240 and lower cpu-nb by one (2160mhz) and ht-link by one (2160mhz)[/quote
> No i can't the max is 2000 for the ht link
> And the nb only have multi ]
> 
> 
> 
> 240 fsb x cpu-nb multi 9 = 2160
> 240 fsb x ht link multi 9 = 2160
> just lower them both by one
Click to expand...


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 240 fsb x cpu-nb multi 9 = 2160
> 240 fsb x ht link multi 9 = 2160
> just lower them both by one


No i can't the max is 2000 for the ht link
And the nb only have multi ]
so i cahnge the cpu-nb by one (2160mhz) V
and set the ht-link to (2000mhz) x
now runing stabilty test.. in this pint the windows start ..
if all go fine what to do next?
if not what do i need to change ?

After 10 sec faild and get whea_umcorrectable_error


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> No i can't the max is 2000 for the ht link
> And the nb only have multi ]
> so i cahnge the cpu-nb by one (2160mhz) V
> and set the ht-link to (2000mhz) x
> now runing stabilty test.. in this pint the windows start ..
> if all go fine what to do next?
> if not what do i need to change ?
> 
> After 10 sec faild and get whea_umcorrectable_error


you are at or near the point i cant tell you what to do any more due to the board you are using, but if you read through this link there is more then enough info for you
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/596023-Dolk-s-Guide-to-the-Phenom-II


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> whea_umcorrectable_error


up the CPUNB voltage a bit


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> No i can't the max is 2000 for the ht link
> And the nb only have multi ]
> so i cahnge the cpu-nb by one (2160mhz) V
> and set the ht-link to (2000mhz) x
> now runing stabilty test.. in this pint the windows start ..
> if all go fine what to do next?
> if not what do i need to change ?
> 
> After 10 sec faild and get whea_umcorrectable_error


did that guide help ?


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> up the CPUNB voltage a bit


It works for 5 more minutes and crash
I stay in230 and 8 gb ram


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> did that guide help ?


No i think it the end for my oc
I set it to 230 and stay with the 8 gb ram.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> It works for 5 more minutes and crash
> I stay in230 and 8 gb ram


How much did you give it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordydd91*
> 
> No i think it the end for my oc
> I set it to 230 and stay with the 8 gb ram.


Try lowering your RAM frequency.


----------



## Mordydd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> How much did you give it?
> Try lowering your RAM frequency.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> How much did you give it?
> Try lowering your RAM frequency.


what did you mean how much??
i already try it near 800


----------



## doritos93

Surprised to see this thread is still alive

I've got a 1090 on it's last legs. One burnt core, and won't turbo reliably anymore... still chugs along though with the burnt core and turbo boost disabled.

Can anyone give me some suggestions for a current gen AMD CPU that would either be an upgrade or a sidegrade from a 1055/1090 ?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Surprised to see this thread is still alive
> 
> I've got a 1090 on it's last legs. One burnt core, and won't turbo reliably anymore... still chugs along though with the burnt core and turbo boost disabled.
> 
> Can anyone give me some suggestions for a current gen AMD CPU that would either be an upgrade or a sidegrade from a 1055/1090 ?


An overclocked FX-6350 would be a side-grade if your thuban was OC'd pretty high, and an FX-8*** would be an upgrade if you can clock it up pretty good.

My IMC was getting shaky on my 1090T long before I ever noticed any core degradation, but that may be because I was running 2.9GHz NB and 2,000+MHz RAM!! lol


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> An overclocked FX-6350 would be a side-grade if your thuban was OC'd pretty high, and an FX-8*** would be an upgrade if you can clock it up pretty good.
> 
> My IMC was getting shaky on my 1090T long before I ever noticed any core degradation, but that may be because I was running 2.9GHz NB and 2,000+MHz RAM!! lol


Back when I was on a folding team, my pump died one day and thus my 1090 ran way higher than recommended temp for a good couple of minutes. That's what killed one of my cores. Surprised it wasn't more. Because of this, I took pity and never overclocked it since then. It was running stock on 5 cores with turbo boost enabled until recently. it wasn't a good clocker anyway. Most I got was 3.9GHz core and 2.6 CPU-NB iirc

I found FX6300+MSI gaming bundle on NCIX for like 240 CAD IIRC. I was thinking about going with that. It's my wife's machine and she games at 1080p and is already used to med-high settings lol


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Back when I was on a folding team, my pump died one day and thus my 1090 ran way higher than recommended temp for a good couple of minutes. That's what killed one of my cores. Surprised it wasn't more. Because of this, I took pity and never overclocked it since then. It was running stock on 5 cores with turbo boost enabled until recently. it wasn't a good clocker anyway. Most I got was 3.9GHz core and 2.6 CPU-NB iirc
> 
> I found FX6300+MSI gaming bundle on NCIX for like 240 CAD IIRC. I was thinking about going with that. It's my wife's machine and she games at 1080p and is already used to med-high settings lol


I just threw together a 1065t/ MSI 970 Gaming mobo/ XFX 7870 DD Ghost build for wife last night actually, but the damn thing won't boot. I gotta hook my little speaker up and see what the beeps are telling me. I put an old set of Trident X 2400 8GB kit in there, and I do recall now that memory giving me problems on my Kitty, and no longer be detected, so it may be bad RAM.


----------



## Awesomenut

Hey lads, I managed this with AMD Overdrive: http://www.overclock.net/t/1594388/overclocked-with-amd-overdrive
What do you think? Am I missing something? What is the max NB Clock?
I used AMD Overdrive because my motherboard does not seem to have all the options I need to change, any help with that?
Thanks guys!


----------



## MrPerforations

hello again,
what is your motherboard please?

and do you have enough cooling for overclocking please?
then:
try reading this...
http://www.overclock.net/t/525113/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide
and watch this for a rough idea of what's involved...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a7AxZJ7tWc


----------



## Awesomenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello again,
> what is your motherboard please?
> 
> and do you have enough cooling for overclocking please?
> then:
> try reading this...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525113/phenom-ii-overclocking-guide
> and watch this for a rough idea of what's involved...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a7AxZJ7tWc


Thanks man!
My motherboard is a ASUS M4A78LT-M.
So I think I kinda got it now. I'm going to buy a new cooler (peaking 55 C under full load), and look at my currect PSU (it's 550 Watts). Other than that I should be fine I think.


----------



## MrPerforations

no problem,
your mobo is not the greatest for overclocking, its does not have a heatsink on its vrm, so could easily overheat under use.
it should max out at 3.3 if using a 1100t x6 cpu.
so don't try to go to 4ghz on 1.5v as it might catch fire







, ok?


----------



## Awesomenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> no problem,
> your mobo is not the greatest for overclocking, its does not have a heatsink on its vrm, so could easily overheat under use.
> it should max out at 3.3 if using a 1100t x6 cpu.
> so don't try to go to 4ghz on 1.5v as it might catch fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ok?


So if I want to go higher, should I slap on a new cooler or buy a new board? Or both?


----------



## MrPerforations

how much do you use your pc and what for is the main question?

I would get it stable at 3.3 as long as temperature is good and leave it like that, then buy new kit in the 4th quarter of this year.
your mobo and cpu is old now and would not be worth the investment.
it will be then that a new range of amd come out and think about buying a new rig, if you want another amd pc that is.


----------



## Awesomenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> how much do you use your pc and what for is the main question?
> 
> I would get it stable at 3.3 as long as temperature is good and leave it like that, then buy new kit in the 4th quarter of this year.
> your mobo and cpu is old now and would not be worth the investment.
> it will be then that a new range of amd come out and think about buying a new rig, if you want another amd pc that is.


Gaming, and quite a bit. Would say 6~8 hours a day. The thing is that I cannot buy a new rig, it's too expensive. Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy a 20$ cooler and OC my CPU? I'm getting a free new GPU in 2 weeks so thats fine.


----------



## MrPerforations

yes, sure is. get that cooler.
it has also been recommended that you should get a heat sink for your vrm on your motherboard as it don't have one.

its a bit complicated , I would google and you tube how to do it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Only real bottleneck I've seen for the x6 is GTA V....

I have my wife's 1065t running at 4GHz with a 2.8GHz NB and that thing stays pegged at 85-95% CPU usage with a nicely overclocked HD7870!
I figure with an even more powerful GPU, it would peg out at time. That game is seriously CPU intensive. Crysis 3, BF4 and all the other favorites make good use of the CPU, but don't peg it out like that.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

HT on the x6, for whatever unknown reason, shows performance degradation at anything over 2200mhz or so HT speed. Even if you land slightly below 2000 by dropping the multi more, it would still be better than running at 2400~

NB on the other hand REALLY starts showing some gains at 2600+ so I would try and take that a step further if you could.... It may take som more CPU-NB voltage. My old 1090T would do 2900MHz NB on 1.4v CPU_NB and getting to 3GHz took 1.45v and really got things cooking so I kept it at 2.9. My wife's 1065T seems to do 2800 on just 1.3v and I haven't gone any higher than that with it cause that lands me a tad over 4GHz with the bus speed.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zobaa*
> 
> Thanks agent,
> 
> I will arrange your parameters...
> 
> However i have good system. I hope i can get min 30fps for 2017 games


You definitely will at 1080p


----------



## nukedathlonman

Interesting issue just came up with my system. I want to replace my original 4gbx2 G.Skill RipJaws memory (1600Mhz 8GB x2 CL9-9-9-24) with 8gbx2 sticks (move from 8GB RAM to 16GB RAM). I have tried several makes - G.Skill Ripjaws, Corsiar Vengeance, Kingston HyperX Fury, Patriot, and my system refuses to run any of them beyond 1333Mhz, but I have no issues running the original sticks at 1600Mhz (or 1666Mhz as I did originally). For $h!ts and giggles, I also tried doing the same thing with other 2x4GB sticks and same result - it will only run 1600Mhz memory speed with the original G.Skill sticks - not even brand new new ones. It also doesn't matter what timings I use - if the speed is set faster then 1333 on any memory that isn't my original set, all I get is multiple beeps and then a CMOS reset. Anyone ever run into such an odd issue with there Phenom????


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedathlonman*
> 
> Interesting issue just came up with my system. I want to replace my original 4gbx2 G.Skill RipJaws memory (1600Mhz 8GB x2 CL9-9-9-24) with 8gbx2 sticks (move from 8GB RAM to 16GB RAM). I have tried several makes - G.Skill Ripjaws, Corsiar Vengeance, Kingston HyperX Fury, Patriot, and my system refuses to run any of them beyond 1333Mhz, but I have no issues running the original sticks at 1600Mhz (or 1666Mhz as I did originally). For $h!ts and giggles, I also tried doing the same thing with other 2x4GB sticks and same result - it will only run 1600Mhz memory speed with the original G.Skill sticks - not even brand new new ones. It also doesn't matter what timings I use - if the speed is set faster then 1333 on any memory that isn't my original set, all I get is multiple beeps and then a CMOS reset. Anyone ever run into such an odd issue with there Phenom????


Give it more cpu-nb voltage. The imc on thuban has a hard time with 16gb at 1600mhz, even in a two dimm configuration because the sticks are two sided usually. I had to go from 1.35v 2800mhz nb at ddr3 1666 up to 1.4v to get it stable with 16gb


----------



## nukedathlonman

Been playing all day with timings,voltages, etc - no dice - will only operate my original G.Skill memory at 1600 or 1666Mhz - size has no bearing on this. Even a brand spanking new set of 4GB Ripjaws (or Corsair, etc, etc) memory will work at 1333Mhz. It's original ram for 1600Mhz memory speed, or it's (bad word here) you - 1333Mhz memory speed or nothing. In all my years of building, tinkering,and overclocking computers I have never come across anything that's this dead set on being so fickle.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedathlonman*
> 
> Been playing all day with timings,voltages, etc - no dice - will only operate my original G.Skill memory at 1600 or 1666Mhz - size has no bearing on this. Even a brand spanking new set of 4GB Ripjaws (or Corsair, etc, etc) memory will work at 1333Mhz. It's original ram for 1600Mhz memory speed, or it's (bad word here) you - 1333Mhz memory speed or nothing. In all my years of building, tinkering,and overclocking computers I have never come across anything that's this dead set on being so fickle.


I'm in the same boat with wife's 1065t and 8gb set. Can't get dual channel to work o.j. msi 970 gaming board, but single channel in consecutive banks will go up to 1540mhz. So nerve wracking but i think it's the board, not the chip


----------



## nukedathlonman

Well, I've finally got it posting.... Instead of booting into Windows or Linux, I've opted to boot into memtest86+ and see how well it works. The timing is so Lucy Goosey it might actually be better to run at 1333 (at least the original sticks I could use the XMP profile timings). The biggest question on my mind is what makes my original sticks so special - it's just regular old 2x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaw's 1600 memory. Why doesn't a new set of the same sticks (same speed, same timings, and capacity) work. In time I'll get it all figured out (I hope). :-/


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedathlonman*
> 
> Well, I've finally got it posting.... Instead of booting into Windows or Linux, I've opted to boot into memtest86+ and see how well it works. The timing is so Lucy Goosey it might actually be better to run at 1333 (at least the original sticks I could use the XMP profile timings). The biggest question on my mind is what makes my original sticks so special - it's just regular old 2x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaw's 1600 memory. Why doesn't a new set of the same sticks (same speed, same timings, and capacity) work. In time I'll get it all figured out (I hope). :-/


Could be same series RAM with totally different ic's... Sometimes it's the motherboard that doesn't like the RAM. Actually, it's almost always the board...


----------



## nukedathlonman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Actually, it's almost always the board...


Uhh, wouldn't be more likely the CPU?

At any rate, I'm mow trying (the Vengeance) one at a time, so far so good at 1600mhz in single channel mode... I'll just have dinner and browse on my phone while that works away.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedathlonman*
> 
> Uhh, wouldn't be more likely the CPU?
> 
> At any rate, I'm mow trying (the Vengeance) one at a time, so far so good at 1600mhz in single channel mode... I'll just have dinner and browse on my phone while that works away.


In my 20 years of building, almost every case ever of memory incompatibility has been with motherboards. Yes, a CPU can lack the IMC capability to hit a certain speed with a given amount of dimms, but more often than not certain motherboards don't like some RAM. What board is it btw? Sorry if you have a rig below, I'm mobile.


----------



## nukedathlonman

Yea, that info is not up to date(because for the last was from when I originally built it - been running it at 4Ghz for the last two). But the CPU and mobo is the same, PSU is larger, and totally different video card) - the mobo is just a cheap (or cappy if you prefer) Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 - rev one, 4+1 phase regulator (why they couldn't simply say "5 phase" is beyond me), and no VRM regulator. Yea-yea, I know the whole thing should have caught fire and burned to the ground at least 2 1/2 years ago, at least so I've been told countless times. ;-)

Okay, so what I'm doing is starting from scratch - I know how far this CPU is willing to be overclocked on this board, and I know how far this board is willing to push the CPU, what voltages to use, when to use them etc, etc. So, I'm starting from 100% bone stock settings (except everything is set manually, and I'm going to slowly raise the clock in 5mhz increments to try and find the RAM (or memory controllers) stability point on this thing (at 1398mhz now, so far so good).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedathlonman*
> 
> Yea, that info is not up to date(because for the last was from when I originally built it - been running it at 4Ghz for the last two). But the CPU and mobo is the same, PSU is larger, and totally different video card) - the mobo is just a cheap (or cappy if you prefer) Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 - rev one, 4+1 phase regulator (why they couldn't simply say "5 phase" is beyond me), and no VRM regulator. Yea-yea, I know the whole thing should have caught fire and burned to the ground at least 2 1/2 years ago, at least so I've been told countless times. ;-)
> 
> Okay, so what I'm doing is starting from scratch - I know how far this CPU is willing to be overclocked on this board, and I know how far this board is willing to push the CPU, what voltages to use, when to use them etc, etc. So, I'm starting from 100% bone stock settings (except everything is set manually, and I'm going to slowly raise the clock in 5mhz increments to try and find the RAM (or memory controllers) stability point on this thing (at 1398mhz now, so far so good).


Are you working with a matched set that came out of the same package?


----------



## nukedathlonman

Always - I only buy RAM in matched sets. Seems the max limit is 1500Mhz. So now I've got all the multipliers backed down to near stock levels,the memory still clocked to 1532mhz,and now I'm playing with voltages to see if it can be stablized at 1532.


----------



## nukedathlonman

Okay, here is my update... Been slowly raising NB voltage util I hit 1.4V and no change. So back down to stock value (1.175V). I started increasing memory voltage up, I'm at 1.575V now - bang, it's stable now (though I'm going to wait until memtest86+ completes one full cycle instead of trying new settings upon first error). I'm not worried, JDEC specifies that 1.5V memory modules should continue to work at this specified voltage. In fact, unless I've mistaken (it's possible - I certainly don't know everything) JDEC specifies that DDR3 memory modules should be able to live with up to 1.9V (NOTE: they don't specify that the module will work at such a voltage, just that it shouldn't fry the module - so don't just up the voltage on memory modules with out thinking about things and throwing caution out to the wind). So far so slow, but progress is happening. ;-)


----------



## nukedathlonman

Okay, it passed that round of memtest86+, so I'm back to creeping the RAM speed up slowly. We'll see where I wind up over the next few days.


----------



## The Sandman

MemTest86+ works great for it's application but HCI Memtest works much better for Ram Stability testing
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/support.html
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/manual.html


----------



## nukedathlonman

That will be after I hit 1600mhz RAM speed and feel comfortable I can boot Winblows safely.


----------



## nukedathlonman

Okay, so with all the testing, if I want different memory sticks (and I do because I need more RAM), I loose free reign of how high I can set the reference clock... Can only hit 244mhz now before I run to a brick wall. Meh, not complaining given the cheap mobo. And it wasn't exactly a pokey system when I was running 250 clock. I do expect my memory performance will go up since the NB is now willing to clock up to 2440Mhz now (memory IO was a bottle neck before as I couldn't ever raise it past 2000mhz with out tons of problems). And so I'm onto the stability testing phase.


----------



## nukedathlonman

Back up and in action again... 1.575V was all the RAM wanted, not 1.65V. 244Mhz Ref clock seems stable, but it won't go beyond that anymore with out upsetting the RAM. So I figure I'll be a bit conservative and just stick to a 240Mhz Ref clock to keep the numbers nice and even (besides, it's always good to be slightly conservative esp. in the hard times I'm in right now). That nets me 3.36Ghz CPU speed, a 2400Ghz NB speed, and 1600Mhz RAM. Far cry from where I was CPU speed wise, but I am noticing the massive boost on my memory transfer speed. Good enough for me.


----------



## NorthernRush

Hey guys im new to overclocking but the only issue i seem to be having atm is finding my PLL..does anyone know the PLL for this i spent hours last night trying to figure this out so if anyone could help i would be very thankful!
amd phenom II x6 1050T
motherboard -foxconn model-2AB1


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorthernRush*
> 
> Hey guys im new to overclocking but the only issue i seem to be having atm is finding my PLL..does anyone know the PLL for this i spent hours last night trying to figure this out so if anyone could help i would be very thankful!
> amd phenom II x6 1050T
> motherboard -foxconn model-2AB1


I wouldn't push too hard with that motherboard .


----------



## NorthernRush

oh no? i got it from a 2.8 to 3.3 atm and everything running cool and great atm just thought i could maybe get 3.5 but maybe not?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorthernRush*
> 
> oh no? i got it from a 2.8 to 3.3 atm and everything running cool and great atm just thought i could maybe get 3.5 but maybe not?


I popped the VRMs on this board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186168
Running an X4 at 4.4 ghz @ 1.4volts and that board is much stronger than the one you have. I'd keep a very close eye on vrm temps and make sure to have good airflow over the socket/vrm area


----------



## NorthernRush

alright ya i shouldn't push it 3.3 isnt to bad...building a new this fall anyway. Thanks for the help eh


----------



## PeaceMaker

Is anyone actually running into any bottleneck issues with this CPU in realtime usage? I'm likely going to be using my desktop much more (haven't used it much in the past 6 years) and it still seems to chug along just fine without any issues. I'm not gaming anymore... mostly just need a bada$s productivity machine.


----------



## cenpuppie

still rocking my 1045t and i've got none. Yea we can benefit from something newer but it still gets the job done.

I run VMs and game with my processor.


----------



## nukedathlonman

I'm still using mine heavily for gaming. Aside from a memory upgrade that initally went awry, I have no complaints about gaming performance despite how "old" the system is overall. Mind you I'm not gaming at Ultra definition resolutions at ultra detail levels. I am gaming slightly better then HD resolutions at high detail levels (I always preferred 16:10 screen ratio's even though most games are not optimized for that screen ratio).


----------



## Wo0dly

Hello,

I am still a heavy 1055t user in 2017







. Trying to achieve higher clocks for gaming, and for fun of course! This chip is still enough for daily use if u ask me! In gaming its bottlenecking games like BF1 and a few more. For these games i would like to get it to run a bit faster.

Setup:

Ga970a-ud3p
phenom II 1055t
Coolermaster TX3 (artic p9 push/pull)
R9 280X
CM 600W silent pro
4X4 GB cml8gx3m2a 1600 c9

I can not get it stable past 3.6/3.7/3.8 ghz. I can get it to boot without problems. If im right, @3,8 ghz it crashed after 30mins prime. Tried playing with Cpu-NB speeds and voltages (up to 1.35V, i believe), also higher or lower ht speeds. Memory speeds, looser timings. No succes. All IMC or memory related BSOD's.

@ 3.5ghz it can run a a NB frequency of 2500mhz at stock cpu-nb voltages (1.15v, i believe) (with 4 DIMMS!).
At higher cpu clocks instabilty comes back. Even with low nb speeds and higher voltages.

i did read almost every site about OC'ing thubans, or phenoms in general. Tried a lot of stuff, no succes. At that time, i stopped trying to go any further. Right now, back at it trying to go higher! Also it seems to throttle sometimes, HWmonitor shows a Min speed of 2400mhz or something. (with all powersavings disabled.) so it should be runnning between 3474 and 3527 constantly, right? i have a 8+2 power phrase board, with enough mosfet cooling. I dont think that should be a the problem, right?

As u can see, reaching around 46*C on cores (full load, p95), and 56*C on socket temp. (still not sure which one to monitor. If believing the 10*C offset story, then im probably hitting my heat wall right?

On the internet i found a lot of different story's about which temps are what in HWmonitor.

TMPIN0 = Case temp (pretty sure)
TIMPIN1 = Northbridge (or Socket?)
TIMPIN2 = Socket



if anyone can confirm that, thanks!

Any advice about what to try next? if you need more information, tell me!
If im unclear, sorry, my english could use some polishing









Greetings


----------



## nukedathlonman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wo0dly*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am still a heavy 1055t user in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Trying to achieve higher clocks for gaming, and for fun of course! This chip is still enough for daily use if u ask me! In gaming its bottlenecking games like BF1 and a few more. For these games i would like to get it to run a bit faster.
> 
> Setup:
> 
> Ga970a-ud3p
> phenom II 1055t
> Coolermaster TX3 (artic p9 push/pull)
> R9 280X
> CM 600W silent pro
> 4X4 GB cml8gx3m2a 1600 c9
> 
> I can not get it stable past 3.6/3.7/3.8 ghz. I can get it to boot without problems. If im right, @3,8 ghz it crashed after 30mins prime. Tried playing with Cpu-NB speeds and voltages (up to 1.35V, i believe), also higher or lower ht speeds. Memory speeds, looser timings. No succes. All IMC or memory related BSOD's.
> 
> @ 3.5ghz it can run a a NB frequency of 2500mhz at stock cpu-nb voltages (1.15v, i believe) (with 4 DIMMS!).
> At higher cpu clocks instabilty comes back. Even with low nb speeds and higher voltages.
> 
> i did read almost every site about OC'ing thubans, or phenoms in general. Tried a lot of stuff, no succes. At that time, i stopped trying to go any further. Right now, back at it trying to go higher! Also it seems to throttle sometimes, HWmonitor shows a Min speed of 2400mhz or something. (with all powersavings disabled.) so it should be runnning between 3474 and 3527 constantly, right? i have a 8+2 power phrase board, with enough mosfet cooling. I dont think that should be a the problem, right?
> 
> As u can see, reaching around 46*C on cores (full load, p95), and 56*C on socket temp. (still not sure which one to monitor. If believing the 10*C offset story, then im probably hitting my heat wall right?
> 
> On the internet i found a lot of different story's about which temps are what in HWmonitor.
> 
> TMPIN0 = Case temp (pretty sure)
> TIMPIN1 = Northbridge (or Socket?)
> TIMPIN2 = Socket
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone can confirm that, thanks!
> 
> Any advice about what to try next? if you need more information, tell me!
> If im unclear, sorry, my english could use some polishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


Yea, me too - 1055T has been a very solid performer for me.

I'm going to be cooking up a new Ryzen system later on this year - more because I have builders itch then out of necessity.

Umm - Well you can take my advice or leave since I'm one of the foo who's been "doing it all wrong" for 5+ years (4+1 VRM, no VRM heat sink, and (*GASP*) 430W PSU). But in a nut shell, I can believe that your running into thermal throttling - if those temps are accurate, then yes, those temperatures are quite toasty hot. My system barely hit's 60 degrees at 3.6Ghz (socket temp)... What case do you have, are all the fan spots populated (in use), and what case fans are you using, does it run cooler with a side panel off?


----------



## Wo0dly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedathlonman*
> 
> Yea, me too - 1055T has been a very solid performer for me.
> 
> I'm going to be cooking up a new Ryzen system later on this year - more because I have builders itch then out of necessity.
> 
> Umm - Well you can take my advice or leave since I'm one of the foo who's been "doing it all wrong" for 5+ years (4+1 VRM, no VRM heat sink, and (*GASP*) 430W PSU). But in a nut shell, I can believe that your running into thermal throttling - if those temps are accurate, then yes, those temperatures are quite toasty hot. My system barely hit's 60 degrees at 3.6Ghz (socket temp)... What case do you have, are all the fan spots populated (in use), and what case fans are you using, does it run cooler with a side panel off?


I made a pic of my case. Its a case from the stone age which i adjusted a few years ago (dont really mind the looks) Same goes up for cable managment







. The airflow is not that bad right? The fans are pretty cheap ones (Chinese budget brands) The cpu fans are also nothing specials. it was better then my old scythe fan. (check signature) I have to try again to be sure if the temps are lower with the side panel off. Dont think so though.



I'm still not sure what temps to believe. If the temps are this high already, at low clocks/ vcore, then i geuss the efficiency of my cooler/airflow is not that good. I have to say, ambient temps were quite high last week.
If i remember correctly, the throttling only happened during gaming and some other stuff, not while running prime! (power saving futures disabled) Im going to test some more this weekend, dont have any accurate data anymore (only memories and some bios OC profiles with settings that where close to stable).

my fingers also started itching since the release of the ryzen 1600 series. Might also be building a new setup this year.

Thanks for replying and keep the phenom II's running!


----------



## nukedathlonman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wo0dly*
> 
> I made a pic of my case. Its a case from the stone age which i adjusted a few years ago (dont really mind the looks) Same goes up for cable managment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The airflow is not that bad right? The fans are pretty cheap ones (Chinese budget brands) The cpu fans are also nothing specials. it was better then my old scythe fan. (check signature) I have to try again to be sure if the temps are lower with the side panel off. Dont think so though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure what temps to believe. If the temps are this high already, at low clocks/ vcore, then i geuss the efficiency of my cooler/airflow is not that good. I have to say, ambient temps were quite high last week.
> If i remember correctly, the throttling only happened during gaming and some other stuff, not while running prime! (power saving futures disabled) Im going to test some more this weekend, dont have any accurate data anymore (only memories and some bios OC profiles with settings that where close to stable).
> 
> my fingers also started itching since the release of the ryzen 1600 series. Might also be building a new setup this year.
> 
> Thanks for replying and keep the phenom II's running!


I made a mistake... Was looking at the fahrenheit reading... Your CPU temp is actually within spec (62 degrees celsius or about 143-144 fahrenheit), I appologise for that - feel free to slap me). You shouldn't be thermal throttleing unless video card is throttleing or The BIOS thinks the VRM is overheating. The only thing I see from the case flow is there's a small chance of heat cycling where the fans draw heat back into the system from he fans expelling heat out.

Your air flow diagram shows two spots that has a chance for that to happen, but the only one that might be of concern is the PSU and rear case fan - just the proximity of the two. However,as said CPU temps are inline, so not thinking so.

I also had something simular with original case - had to have the lower case fan blowing out and vent the rear slots for intake otherwise the video card would overheat as the lower case air flow was too stagnent. I orginally located a rad in the 5.25 bays with an intake fan, then cut up the case to fit the rad externally (though I still kept an intake fan in the 5.25 bays).

I had redo the chipset heat nks with better thermal pads and then add a fan to the northbridge one - I ran into thermal issues withe the one under the cpu (I have the ga970a-d3 (rev 1.1),the cheaper version of your board).

Hmmm... I need to check AMD's platform overclock guide again tonight.


----------



## Tman5293

I just pulled my old 1055T out of my closet to use in a build for my girlfriend, The Little Rig in my sig. Set it to 3.5GHz no problem. Didn't even need more voltage. It's still a great little CPU and it gets the job done for every day usage and mild gaming. I've had that chip for 8 years and its never let me down.


----------



## jimmywalter

I have a 1055T in an ASRock 870 Extreme3 motherboard. The BIOS and ASRock's overclocking program versus what you said here have me confused. The most important question right now, so I can order it, is what type and how big a cooler do I need? I read various places that the thermometer reads 10C too low. Is that true with the ASRock motherboard and their OC Tuner?

What about the thermal paste? Does it matter which one? How much to apply?

My only use for this computer is video rendering. I have only Adobe on it, other than the ASRock OC Tuner, Chrome, and the programs that come with Windows 7 ultimate.

A seven minute video was taking 52 minutes to render. I got overclocking to work somewhat, 3389mhz, and got that down to around 45 minutes. I have the OC set up for 3998, but it never gets over 3389.

Time is not that critical for me, but who wants to wait, eh? So how much better can I get it with the overclocking set right?
Can't get file upload to work


----------

